# Nvidia Turing Laberthread



## arcDaniel (24. August 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hi,

Ich wünsche mir, dass die Hater diesem Thema fern bleiben. Es soll nur dazu dienen, sich um mit Thema Turing asueinander zu setzten. 

Hier mal die Technischen Daten der bis dato bekannten Modell:

*RTX 2080ti*
Die: TU102-300-A1
ALUs: 4352
ROPs: 88
TMUs: 272
Tensor-Cores: 544
GPU Base-Clock: 1350mhz // Boost: 1545mhz
VRam: 11gb GDDR6 
Memory Bandwith: 616GB/s
Power: 250W

*RTX 2080*
Die: TU104-400-A1
ALUs: 2944
ROPs: 64
TMUs: 184
Tensor-Cores: 368
GPU Base-Clock: 1515mhz // Boost: 1710mhz
VRam: 8gb GDDR6 
Memory Bandwith: 448GB/s
Power: 215W

*RTX 2070*
Die: TU104-200-A1
ALUs: 2304
ROPs: 64
TMUs: 144
Tensor-Cores: 288
GPU Base-Clock: 1410mhz // Boost: 1620mhz
VRam: 8gb GDDR6 
Memory Bandwith: 448GB/s
Power: 185W


Ich glaube zuerst wird mal interessant sein, wer bereits eine vorbestellt hat und wenn, welche und vielleicht weshalb gerade diese.

Ich fange mal an:

Ich habe eine EVGA RTX 2080ti XC Ultra vorbestellt. EVGA weil sie zu 90% unter Wasser kommt und EVGA hier was die Garantie angeht einene Kühlerwechsel ausdrücklich erlaubt.

Die ti, weil ich einfach das maximum wollte, ich wollte mir dies einfach mal gönnen. Es ist mir auch bewusst, dass es eine sehr riskante und teuere Vorbestellung ist, da noch viele Aspekte nicht wirklich klar sind. Wie z.b. die Leistung bei herkömmlicher Grafik.
Die Nvidia Folien sehen zwar nett aus, sind aber selbstverständlich vom Hersteller, welcher sein Produkt ins beste Licht stellt.


----------



## blautemple (24. August 2018)

Ich werde nichts vorbestellen solange ich nicht mal die reale Leistung in "normalen" Spielen weiß.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. August 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich fange mal an:



Solche Threads fangen in aller Regel mit zusamnmengetragenen ausführlichen Informationen zum Laberthema an über die man Diskutieren kann + ggf. eigene Meinung (Beispiel: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) oder http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...soft-windows-10-a.html?highlight=sammelthread ).
Das hier ist nur einer von gefühlt Hunderten Threads zum Thema Turing der in der Form hier völlig unnötig ist. Daher die Bitte: Entweder einen "richtigen" Laberthread machen oder die bereits bestehenden zig Threads nutzen.


----------



## arcDaniel (24. August 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Solche Threads fangen in aller Regel mit zusamnmengetragenen ausführlichen Informationen zum Laberthema an über die man Diskutieren kann + ggf. eigene Meinung (Beispiel: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) oder http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...soft-windows-10-a.html?highlight=sammelthread ).
> Das hier ist nur einer von gefühlt Hunderten Threads zum Thema Turing der in der Form hier völlig unnötig ist. Daher die Bitte: Entweder einen "richtigen" Laberthread machen oder die bereits bestehenden zig Threads nutzen.



So ich habe mich am Laberthread der Vega Karten inspiriert und nachgebesser. Gut jetzt?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. August 2018)

Ich warte auf jeden Fall auf Tests. Überzeugen die mich wird eine RTX2080ti bestellt.
Was anderes kommt für mich gar nicht in Frage. Das aktuell schnellste ist gerade gut genug.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. August 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> So ich habe mich am Laberthread der Vega Karten inspiriert und nachgebesser. Gut jetzt?



Ist doch mal ein Anfang.


----------



## Snowhack (24. August 2018)

Ihr hab es vermutlich schon mitbekommen aber ich hab mir Turing  Ti schon vorbestellt, da ich in 4k Spiele und aktuell jeder FPS zählt, und die Karte jedenfalls schneller wird wie meine alte GTX 1080Ti.  

Es wurde die Zotac AMP! Edition Da diese  Karte out of the Box  bereits 285 Watt  hat, und mit Erhöhung auf gute 340 Watt kommt. 
So kann entspannt das Powerlimit vermieden werden, um die Karte mit Fullcover Waterblock dann auch 100% mit OC auszureizen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






bin aber trotzdem sehr gespannt auf die ersten offiziellen Benchmarks .

__________________

und hier zum Thema Kühler wechsel bei den Herstellern die Antworten bei Anfrage. 



Die Antworten der Hersteller auf einen Kühler Wechsel und Garantie. 


————————

EVGA: 

Guten Tag,

vielen Dank für die ausführliche Anfrage - erweiterte Garantie kann direkt nach der Registrierung erworben werden - ein Kühlertausch ist möglich, sofern dieser fachmännisch durchgeführt wird; sollten physikalische Beschädigungen entstehen, wird eine mögliche Garantieanfrage abgelehnt,

Sollten noch Fragen auftauchen, sehr gerne,

Grüße,

————————-
MSI:

Sehr geehrte/r Herr S.

vielen Danke für Ihrer Anfrage.

Sie können bei Grafikkarten denn Lüfter oder Kühler Tauschen. Dieser muss jedoch die gleiche oder eine Besser Leistung besitzen.
Sofern beim Umbau nichts beschädigt wird, bleibt die Garantie der Karte erhalten.
Sollte jedoch ein Fehler an der Karte auftreten, müssten Sie für eine Garantieabwicklung über den Händler den Original Zustand der Karte wieder herstellen.


——————
Zotac: 

Sehr geehrter Herr S.

die normalen Garantie von 2 Jahren bleibt bestehen eine ggf. erweiterte Garantie also die +3 Jahre durch Registrierung sind dann leider nicht mehr gültig.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## chaotium (24. August 2018)

Am besten noch daraus einen Sammeltread machen. Sonst haben wir später zwei Treads


----------



## Tripleh84 (25. August 2018)

Hab mir dir MSI Nvidia 2080TI Gaming X Trio Vorbestellt. Mal ins Blaue hinein. Takt wird zwar keiner angegeben, aber denke bei den Boardpartnern werden kaum die Taktraten groß abweichen.  Hoffe ich jedenfalls.


----------



## chaotium (25. August 2018)

Ich bin relativ gespannt auf die Test, wie die Mehrleistung ist ohne die neuen Funktionen.


----------



## iReckyy (25. August 2018)

Ich bin auch gespannt auf die echte Spieleleistung.

Mal gucken, wie gut meine auf 1506/4001MHz übertaktete 980Ti noch mithält. Eine 1070 auf 2000/4500 kann ich noch in Schach halten.

Bin gespannt, ob es in dieser Generation nur noch für die 2050 reicht, oder ob sie die 2060 auch noch knackt 

Ein Aufstocken ist aber nicht geplant.


----------



## EddyBaldon (25. August 2018)

Für das bissl was die 2080ti anzunehmender Weise in Bestandsgames schneller sein wird als eine spannungsintelligent OC´te 1080ti unter Wasser, lohnen sich für mich Upgradeüberlegungen nicht mal ansatzweise.


----------



## JonnyWho (25. August 2018)

ich überlege derzeit noch ob ich nen stepup auf die 2080 oder 2080 TI mache. Da es vemrutlich nur die günstigste Karte ins Stepup schafft wird der aufpreis nicht so extrem sein, aber ich weis noch nicht ob ich mich halten kann nur die 2080 zu nehmen... Wenn ich rein nach dem "brauch ich es " feeling gehen würde, müsste ich nicht upgraden. Aber ich will und hab das Geld dafür.


----------



## KaterTom (25. August 2018)

Was mich an den RTX Karten am meisten interessiert ist NVLink. Ist das jetzt das neue, bessere SLI? Addiert sich jetzt der V-Ram? Braucht NVLink auch eine im Spiel eingebaute Unterstützung wie SLI oder geht das einfach so? Wird mit NVLink die Nutzung mehrerer Grafikkarten wieder interessant?


----------



## arcDaniel (25. August 2018)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Was mich an den RTX Karten am meisten interessiert ist NVLink. Ist das jetzt das neue, bessere SLI? Addiert sich jetzt der V-Ram? Braucht NVLink auch eine im Spiel eingebaute Unterstützung wie SLI oder geht das einfach so? Wird mit NVLink die Nutzung mehrerer Grafikkarten wieder interessant?



Bei den Quadro Karten soll ja über NVLink einen Virtuelle Single GPU möglich sein, wie gut dies funktioniert hängt wahacheinlich sehr stark vom Einsatz ab.

Ob es für Games gut genug Funktioniert? 

Es würde jedenfalls alle MGPU Probleme (Software) auf einen Schlag lösen.

Ich denke aber nicht dass wir das erwarten sollen, denn dann hätte Nvidia bereits mehr damit geworben um Multi-Die GPUs wären möglich und man bräuchte dann keine solchen riesen Die’s wo die Ausbeute nicht so toll sein wird...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. August 2018)

Mit der eingetretenen Turing Preisgestaltung habe ich auch nicht gerechnet und meine 1080Ti bereits im Vorfeld mit Gewinn abgestößen.

Bei einem vermutlich gleichwertigen Wechsel auf die 2080 mit weniger Speicher hätte ich Bauschmerzen. 
Dann schon eher wieder eine neuwertige 1080Ti. Langweilig und ausgelutscht, aber im Grunde solides Gesamtpaket. Vielleicht dann als 21cm Zotac 1080Ti Mini mit Bykski N-ST1080TIMI-X, damit die erneute Entscheidung für und Rumspielerei mit eine(r) 1080Ti nicht ganz so einschläfernd wird.

Die 2080Ti habe ich aber noch nicht entdültig abgeschrieben. Die Entscheidung "erneut eine 1080Ti oder 2080Ti" fällt dann Ende September, wenn sowohl die Testberichte als auch Wasserkühler verfügbar sind.

Wozu ich damit auch den aktuellen Stand festhalte:

*AC
*
Kryograpics fuer Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum

*WC*

WATERCOOL --> Produktinfo - Seite 223

*Bykski (beziehbar über ezmodding im Inland)*

Fullcover

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...erkuehlungs-umbau-moeglich-2.html#post9474151

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...rung-mit-bykski-gpu-cooler-2.html#post9472977






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




https://www.3dcenter.org/news/eine-performance-prognose-zu-geforce-rtx-2070-2080-2080-ti


----------



## chaotium (25. August 2018)

Klar hab ich auf einen Schlag 40 FPS mehr? Woher kommt das?
Aus der Traum Küche und der Koch hat beim kochen geträumt XD


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. August 2018)

Macht den Anschein, dass das Titan V Design der Blende bei den WC Kühlern für Turing übernommen wird. Ansonsten erkenne ich beim Kühler keine Änderungen.:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



News | Watercool - Wasserkuehlung made in Germany


----------



## arcDaniel (25. August 2018)

Ich bin ja ein EKWB Fan und werde auf deren Block setzten.

Bei meiner, ja übereilten Vorbestellung habe ich allerdings die 3 Slot Variante von EVGA bestellt, Hoffe deren Support kann mir eine 2 Slot Blende organisieren. Eigentlich änndert es nicht, nur die 2 Slot Blende wäre bei einem Wakü Block einfach schöner. Slingle Slot wäre noch besser, wegen der Anschlüsse aber nicht machbar...


----------



## chaotium (25. August 2018)

Singleslot geht nicht, da man auf ein USB-C setzen musste? what the hell?!?!

Oder man hätte auch den oberen Displayport weglassen können oder oder oder. 
Aber naja, der Dremel wirds schon richten. Und die PCI Blende kann man ja auch bearbeiten.

Ich glaube nicht das man per NVLink aus zwei Grafikkarten eine Virtuelle machen kann. Dann hätte man 22GB VRam usw. Ich glaube nicht dass dies gehen wird.
Es ist ein altes Produkt das neu gelabelt wurde D:


----------



## arcDaniel (25. August 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> ...Ich glaube nicht das man per NVLink aus zwei Grafikkarten eine Virtuelle machen kann. Dann hätte man 22GB VRam usw. Ich glaube nicht dass dies gehen wird.
> Es ist ein altes Produkt das neu gelabelt wurde D:



Das mit dem VRam schein bei den Quadro's zu klappen;



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NVIDIA Unveils Quadro RTX, World’s First Ray-Tracing GPU | NVIDIA Newsroom


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. September 2018)

Icemancooler - Hello,2080😊 | Facebook

Phanteks - The new Glacier GPU Waterblock for the RTX2080... | Facebook


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Das mit dem VRam schein bei den Quadro's zu klappen;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für offline Berechnungen reichen die 100GB/s vielleicht, für Spiele ist das aber immernoch zu wenig. Sagt ja sogar der Marketingchef.


> Allerdings muss man in diesem Zusammenhang verstehen, das der Teil des Speichers, der sich zusammen mit der GPU auf der selben Karte befindet, mit 616 GB/s angebunden ist, NVLink mit bis zu 100 GB/s aber schon deutlich langsamer ist. Ein Speicherzugriff der ersten GPU auf den Speicher der zweiten Karte ist also durch diese 100 GB/s und zusätzliche Latenzen limitiert.
> Interview mit NVIDIA: Infos zum OC und der Leistung der GeForce RTX 2080 Ti - Hardwareluxx


----------



## arcDaniel (1. September 2018)

Das stimmt schon, höhere Bandbreite ist aber immer Willkommen, die Frage ist nur wie es mit der allgemeinen Multi-GPU Unterstützung aussieht.

In Zeiten Kepler, Anfang von Maxwell war ich ein grosser SLI Fan und der Support war auch gut, aber jetzt? 

Von der Leistung sollte die vorbestellt 2080ti allerdings schon gut reichen. 

Worauf ich schon fast am Meisten gespannt bin ist DLSS.

Auch Ray-Tracing, scheint z.b. Dice zu planen, dass Ray-Tracing in 1080p dargestellt wird und der rest aber in 4K. So könnte man eine gute Mischung von beidem haben ohne einen allzugrossen Leistungsverlust.

Das ganze Thema finde ich sehr spannend.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. September 2018)

Jetzt muß ich mal eine Frage stellen.
Falls ich mir 2 RTX2080ti kaufen würde, welche NVBridge brauche ich? Die 3 oder 4 Slot Version? Ich habe aktuell ein Asus ROG Maximus X Hero und natürlich würden die Karten im PCIe x16/8_1 und PCIe X8_2 stecken. 

Ich tendiere wirklich zu zwei Karten, um auch RTX so gut wie möglich nutzen zu können. Ich bin eine Grafikhure und kann besserer/schönerer Grafik einfach nicht wiederstehen


----------



## arcDaniel (4. September 2018)

4Slot, es sind ja von der einen Karte auf die andere 4 Slots.

Ich will es dir gar nicht ausreden, aber ich würde dennch warten ob und wie sich the RT Cores im SLI verhalten. 

Bei PhysX war es z.b. so, dass auch bei SLI nur eine Karte PhysX berechnet hat und so das ganze ziemlich ungleichmässig wurde.

Zudem benötigen alle neuen Features DX12 oder Vulkan und hier sollte Multi GPU eigentlich besser funktionieren, da mehr möglichkeiten. Allerdings liegt es dann nicht am Treiber sondern am Spiele-Entwickler. Hier wird der Mehrauffand sehr gescheut.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. September 2018)

Danke. 
Ich habe ja noch nicht bestellt, ich hoffe spätestens zum Release gibt es auch NVlink Benchmarks.


----------



## Gurdi (4. September 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Danke.
> Ich habe ja noch nicht bestellt, ich hoffe spätestens zum Release gibt es auch NVlink Benchmarks.



Es dürften nicht all zu viele zwei Grafikkarten als Muster bekommen wage ich zu behaupten. Für NVLink Benches wirst du dich sicher etwas gedulden müssen.


----------



## XeL (4. September 2018)

> Ihr hab es vermutlich schon mitbekommen aber ich hab mir Turing  Ti  schon vorbestellt, da ich in 4k Spiele und aktuell jeder FPS zählt


  Kann es sein das du Geld scheißt!? Wozu ne 1080ti austauschen? Bzw. was machst du mit der alten? Wenn du sie wegwirfst, kannst sie mir gerne schenken...

MFG. XeL


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2018)

Verkaufen?
Fragst du eigentlich auch jeden Porschefahrer ob er Geld scheisst, nur weil er sich immer das neuste Modell holt?
Ist doch jedem selbst überlassen was er kauft und ein PC ist jetzt auch nicht ein sauteures Hobby.


----------



## Gurdi (4. September 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Verkaufen?
> Fragst du eigentlich auch jeden Porschefahrer ob er Geld scheisst, nur weil er sich immer das neuste Modell holt?
> Ist doch jedem selbst überlassen was er kauft und ein PC ist jetzt auch nicht ein sauteures Hobby.



Sowas gehört hier echt nicht rein.


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2018)

Dann melde es nem Mod, was auch immer dich jetzt stört.


----------



## Gurdi (5. September 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann melde es nem Mod, was auch immer dich jetzt stört.



Ich glaube du hast meinen Post nicht ganz verstanden.


----------



## JoM79 (5. September 2018)

Hab ich auch nicht.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (5. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es dürften nicht all zu viele zwei Grafikkarten als Muster bekommen wage ich zu behaupten. Für NVLink Benches wirst du dich sicher etwas gedulden müssen.


Vermutlich nicht. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt 
Aber ich bin auch sicher das nach dem Fall des NDA das Web nur so voll Benchmarks ist, da wird doch irgendwer auch 2 Karten haben


----------



## 9maddin9 (5. September 2018)

Manche werden sich nur zum testen Karten bestellt haben xD und diese anschließend wieder zurücksenden, wenn sie nicht den erwarteten Leistungsboost bringen.


----------



## Eragoss (5. September 2018)

Um mal auf die Ursprungsfrage dieses Threads zurück zu kommen. Ich hab mir die MSI Nvidia 2080TI Gaming X Trio bei Computer Universe vorbesellt und hoffe das ich diese spätestens im Oktober erhalte. 
Ohne Test = Leichtsinnig? Ich glaube es nicht - es ist wohl ziemlich sicher das die Karte einen ordentlichen Leistungsschub bringen wird und sobald mehr wie 30% einer 1080TI FE überschritten werden, werde ich die Karte auch sicher behalten. 

DLAA / DLSS finde ich sehr spannend, da dies unter 4k auch nochmal einen Leistungsschub bringt und mit einem 40 Zoll Bildschirm ist auch der Qualitätsunterschied deutlich zu erkennen. 
Mit Final Fantasy 15 und Mechwarrior 5 sind auch gleich 2 Titel angekündigt die mich auch interessieren. 

Raytracing finde ich spannend und ich hoffe darauf das die Spieleentwickler Lösungen finden es auch unter 4k sinnvoll einzubinden. Es reicht ja schon wenn nur ein Teil bzw. in verringerter Qualität RT in 4k nutzbar bleibt. Die Technik ist ja für PC Spiele ganz neu, ich bin gespannt was da zukünftig passiert. 

NV Link ist auch eine interessante Technik. Da ich in 1-2 Jahren eh einen Plattformwechsel anpeile, könnte das ggf. sogar interessant werden. (neue MB/CPU/RAM brauche ich dann eh, das Netzteil wird dann wohl auch erneuert werden müssen  ) - letztlich müssen hier aber die Tests zeigen wie gut das mit dem verdoppelten Speicher und der Performance funktioniert.


----------



## Gurdi (5. September 2018)

Die DLAA Funktion ist wirklich das interessanteste an den neuen GPUs. Mal sehn ob es hält was es verspricht.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (6. September 2018)

Hmm, EVGA hat ja auch die Hydro Copper vorgestellt. Jetzt ist die Frage ob ich auf die warten soll. Ich hätte halt gerne ein Modell mit höheren Power Limit. 
Mit meiner aktuellen Gigabyte GTX1080ti Waterforce Extreme kann ich 150% Power Limit einstellen. Noch nie gesehen das ich damit mal im Power Limit war, zeigt der Afterburner ja alles schön an.


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2018)

Wär auch schlimm wenn die 375W durchjagen würde.
HC von EVGA hört sich schon mal gut an, nächstes Jahr dann vielleicht.
Hoffe es kommen dann nächste Woche auch endlich Tests.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. September 2018)

Ich finde dir Seite jetzt nicht sofort wieder aber ich habe filgendes gelesen;

-Veröffentlicung zu Details von Turin ab 14.09
-Reviews der 2080 ab 17.09
-Reviews der 2080ti ab 19.09

Blöd aber taktisch clever, da man so über einen längeren Zeitraum “Werbung” bekommt.

Edit; jetzt gibt es auch bei PCGH einen Artikel dazu

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonnyWho (6. September 2018)

9maddin9 schrieb:


> Manche werden sich nur zum testen Karten bestellt haben xD und diese anschließend wieder zurücksenden, wenn sie nicht den erwarteten Leistungsboost bringen.



klar und in anderen Foren liest man auch schon das einige nur OC testen und wenn einer mehr erreicht als sie wechseln sie. Bei Hardware Fans ist das meistens so. Ist doch lustig, dann bekommen manche Vorbesteller direkt ein gebrauchtes Produkt  

Ich hab Zeit und schau mir das in aller Ruhe an. Für mich ist die 2070 am interessantesten und wenn die Leistung passt ist auch die 2080 eine Alternative. Eine 2080 TI werde ich nicht nehmen, die ist mir den Preis nicht wert und wäre nur eine nutzlose Geldanlage für mich.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. September 2018)

Da vorbesteller dir Karten ja zuerst bekommen, sind diese ja noch neu und es kann sich nicht um Rückläufer handeln.

Leute welche 1-2 Momate nach release kaufen, haben hier ein erhöhtes Risiko.

Danach wird eher von “Normalen” Usern gekauft und die Rückläufer werden geringer.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chaotium (6. September 2018)

ist doch klar das die Test erst kurz vor der veröffentlichung kommen


----------



## gaussmath (6. September 2018)

Kann mir bitte jemand mal erklären, was es mit dem PCB auf sich hat? Ist das erstmal Referenz, obwohl es schon Custom Karten gibt? Was ist mit dem Takt. Der soll bei der Referenz auch höher sein?!


----------



## arcDaniel (6. September 2018)

Die meisten, anfangs erhältlichen Karten nutzen nur einen Custom Kühler mit einem Ref. PCB

Ob jetzt ein Hersteller es dennoch fertig brachte einen ganze Custom zu release zu bringen, ist mir unbekannt.

Die EVGA 2080ti XC sind jedenfalls Ref. PCB


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gaussmath (6. September 2018)

Und hat das irgendwelche Nachteile?


----------



## Gurdi (6. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Die meisten, anfangs erhältlichen Karten nutzen nur einen Custom Kühler mit einem Ref. PCB
> 
> Ob jetzt ein Hersteller es dennoch fertig brachte einen ganze Custom zu release zu bringen, ist mir unbekannt.
> 
> ...



Gibts eigentlich Infos zum PT der Karten?


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Und hat das irgendwelche Nachteile?


In der Regel sind die Ref-PCBs schon sehr solide. Ein großer Teil der Custom-PCBs ist eher auf Geldsparen als auf Mehrleistung ausgelegt (Ausnahme sind MSI Lightning o.Ä.).


----------



## blautemple (6. September 2018)

Gerade das Referenz PCB der 1080 Ti war sehr gut, ich denke nicht das Nvidia da auf einmal schlampt


----------



## arcDaniel (6. September 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> In der Regel sind die Ref-PCBs schon sehr solide. Ein großer Teil der Custom-PCBs ist eher auf Geldsparen als auf Mehrleistung ausgelegt (Ausnahme sind MSI Lightning o.Ä.).



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!

Custom ist nicht gleich Custom. Hauptaugenmerk ist immer die Stromversorgung, hier kann man das Ref. deutlich verbessern, was aber eher selten für den Normalo einen Nutzen hat. Solche Sachen wie z.b. die EVGA Kingpin sind füR extrem Overclocker welche auch andere Limitierungen von Nvidia umgehen.

Es gibt aber auch, glücklicherweise aber eher selten (bei Grafikkarten zumindest), dass bei jeden noch so kleinen Elektonik Bauteil gespart wird nur um den Preis irgendwie zu drücken. 

Seit Jahren sind die Referenzkarten was dies betrifft schon sehr gut ausgestattet, es lag halt meist eher an der Kühlung als an der Stromversorgung. Teil auch am Power Target was aber eher eine künstliche Beschränkung darstellt und nicht auf die Qualität des PCB schliessen sollte.


----------



## chaotium (8. September 2018)

Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Windforce OC 11G ab €' '1196,-- de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ist schon 100 Euro billiger geworden. Ich hoffe die wird nochmal 200 billiger und dann schnapp schnapp


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Windforce OC 11G ab €'*'1196,-- de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ist schon 100 Euro billiger geworden. Ich hoffe die wird nochmal 200 billiger und dann schnapp schnapp



Uff 1200 euro für ein Windforcedesign. Von Schnäppchen noch ein wenig entfernt oder?


----------



## arcDaniel (9. September 2018)

Da es sich zu 99% um ein Ref. PCB handelt: wer sich keine Sorgen um Garantie macht, hätte hier eine günstige Basis für eine Wasserkühlung.

Ich bleibe bei meiner EVGA, leider habe ich die Ultra bestellt mit 3 Slot Blende. Bei der Wasserkühlung ist das nicht so schön, im Gehäuse stört es aber nicht (auf den x1 PCIe Slot welchen ich verliere bin ich nicht angewiesen). Ich möchte aber auch nicht meine Vorbestellung stonieren und eine Gaming bestellen, aus Angst, dass dies meine Lieferung verzögern könnte.


----------



## blautemple (9. September 2018)

Ich denke mal die gängigen Anbieter werden auch separate blenden anbieten. Da würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (9. September 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die gängigen Anbieter werden auch separate blenden anbieten. Da würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ich habe schon EVGA kontaktiert, so wie ich deren Support kenne wird dies kein Problem darstellen. Das Problem ist eher, dass die Blende nicht sofort verfügbar ist und wenn der Wakü Block bis drauf ist, kann es schwierig werden an die Schrauben zu kommen ohne wieder alles auseinander zu nehmen. 
Und dann wird die Triple-Slot-Blende solange montiert bleiben bis ich den x1 Slot brauche, also so lange wie die 2080ti verwendet wird


----------



## arcDaniel (13. September 2018)

EVGA gibt mittlerweile auf ihrer Seite die Boost Raten an, meine Vorbestellte XC Ultra soll so auf 1650mhz kommen.

Mir ist bewusst, dass dies eher unwichtig ist, da wir mit höheren OC Takt rechnen, dennoch sei zu erwähnen, dass die Gaming schon mit 1635mhz läuft und so den gleichen Boost hat wie die Founders Edition.

Von wegen die FE bieten mehr Takt, wieder Markething Geschwetz. Es wird wahrscheinlich keine Turing verkauft werden, welche nur den “normalen” Boost schaft.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snowhack (13. September 2018)

Lesezeichen.


----------



## Gurdi (15. September 2018)

Uff, harter Tobak wie ich finde.
Nvidia selektiert vor - Binning mit 3 Qualitaetsstufen fuer die RTX 2080 und RTX 2080 Ti - Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Nix mehr mit guter Preis-Leistung wenn man ein abgespecktes Modell kauft(und evtl. selbst nen Kühler drauf setzt) und selbst Overclocked. Finde ich nicht gut diese Entwicklung.
Also wenn Ihr gut OC wollt nehmt direkt die Premiummodelle, sonst wirds wohl bescheiden.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. September 2018)

Ich finde das nicht harter Tobak, da s ist ganz normales Handeln, was schon seit zig Jahren bei sämtlichen Herstellern gemacht wird.

Die hat man sogar in anderen Bereicht wie z.b. der Reifenbranche oder Kleidungsstücken. 

Dennoch könnte man mit Glück eine der billigsten Karten kaufen und dennoch einen Die erwischen mit extremem OC Potenzial. Denn jeden Chip in RealWorld Bedingungen auf Herz und Nieren zu testen wäre einfach zu teuer.

Oft werden die Leckströme gemessen und hier kann man vor und Nachteile haben. Höhere Leckströme takten oft höher, brauchen aber auch eine höhere Spannung (gut füR Wasserkühlungen), niedrige Leckströme, bieten oft weniger OC Potenzial, dafür brauchen sie aber bei gleicher Taktung oft weniger Spannung, also bleiben auch kühler (gut für billige Luftkühler)


----------



## Gurdi (15. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich finde das nicht harter Tobak, da s ist ganz normales Handeln, was schon seit zig Jahren bei sämtlichen Herstellern gemacht wird.
> 
> Die hat man sogar in anderen Bereicht wie z.b. der Reifenbranche oder Kleidungsstücken.
> 
> ...



In der Regel kaufen die Hersteller aber die Chips in nem dicken Packet, dabei sind dann meist zu viele gute Chips für die kleinen Karten wodurch man dann öfters mal Glück hat. Das die Hersteller Binning betreiben ist nichts neues, das die Chips gebinnt verkauft werden schon. Die Hersteller werden also passend zu Ihrer Produktion die Binnings kaufen, das schließt einen Glücksgriff schon nahezu aus. Sollte man einfach in dem Kontext wissen denke ich wenn man eine Karte kauft und OC möchte.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. September 2018)

Man kann das nun von mehreren Seiten sehen:

-es ist unwahrscheinlicher dass Käufer von OC Karten mit einer Krücke beliefert werden. Als 1080 hatte ich z.b. eine Seahawk EK, also ne richtig teure Variante, ich erreichte auch 2ghz aber dann war schon schluss. Gamestable vielleicht 2050, Rockstable aber sicher nicht. Hier habe ich schon ganz andere Werte im Forum gelesen (so fern die stimmen)

-Die Kartenhersteller brauchen nicht mehr selbst zu binnen. Klar Nvidia wird sich dies bezahlen lassen, vielleicht ist dies aber auch günstiger für die Kartenherstellen als selbst zu testen

-Geiz ist geil, käufer bekommen keine extra Belohnung mehr

Im Endeffekt schein es mir sogar gerechter zu sein.


----------



## Olstyle (15. September 2018)

Aus Produktionssicht möchte man immer so früh wie möglich sortieren weil es immer später immer teurer wird. Egal was man baut.


----------



## Gurdi (15. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Man kann das nun von mehreren Seiten sehen:
> 
> -es ist unwahrscheinlicher dass Käufer von OC Karten mit einer Krücke beliefert werden. Als 1080 hatte ich z.b. eine Seahawk EK, also ne richtig teure Variante, ich erreichte auch 2ghz aber dann war schon schluss. Gamestable vielleicht 2050, Rockstable aber sicher nicht. Hier habe ich schon ganz andere Werte im Forum gelesen (so fern die stimmen)
> 
> ...



Kann man so sehen. Ich bin da eher Preisbewusster unterwegs. Die Founders werden wohl das beste Binning spendiert bekommen.


----------



## JonnyWho (15. September 2018)

Ich denke bei mir wird es zu 99,9% die 2080 XTC werden. Vielleicht bekomme ich sogar Lust auf einen Custom Loop umzurüsten, aber das muss ich mir sehr gut überlegen da ich mit dem Dark Base 700 nicht grad ein gutes Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung habe. Ich denke ich werde mir eine Lösung wie Eiswolf oder Hydro Cooper AiO von EVGA suchen.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. September 2018)

Bin jetzt mal gespannt ob ich meine Ti Zeitnah bekommen (bin ja Vorbesteller vom ersten Tag) oder ob ich auch ne weitere Woche warten muss. (Wäre aber nicht tragisch)

Edit: schon ein Update hierzu, Jacob von EVGA hat bestätigt, dass die allgemeine Verfügbarkeit um eine Woche verschoben wurde, die Vorbestellungen aber am 20.09 raus gehen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Firefox83 (19. September 2018)

wann genau werden nun Tests und Benchmarks zu den neuen Karten veröffentlicht? Habe den Überblick völlig verloren. Bin gespannt was die neuen Karten leisten


----------



## blautemple (19. September 2018)

Ich tippe mal schwer auf 15 Uhr


----------



## arcDaniel (19. September 2018)

Ich habe jetzt mehrere Videos gesehen und Reviews gelesen, für mich alles wie erwartet. Keine sonderlichen Überraschungen. 

Da habe ich mir allerdings einen teuren Spass gegönnt. Ob ich es bereue oder nicht, wird ganz davon abhängen wie schnell AMD oder Nvidia selbst nachlegen und wie gut sie nachlegen. Natürlich auch wie gut die Entwicklung in den Games voranschreitet.


----------



## chrosschris (19. September 2018)

kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. viele raten mir zur 1080 TI statt zur 2080.. 

Kann man davon ausgehen, dass es in Zukunft noch Perfomanceschübe gibt, die durch Treiber realisiert werden?

Viele Grüße#
Chris


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2018)

chrosschris schrieb:


> kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. viele raten mir zur 1080 TI statt zur 2080..
> 
> Kann man davon ausgehen, dass es in Zukunft noch Perfomanceschübe gibt, die durch Treiber realisiert werden?
> 
> ...



DLAA könnte die Karten noch pushen. Über kurz oder lang werden die sicher etwas zulegen, auch RPM scheint den Turings gut zu liegen.
Problematisch ist aber der Speicher der 2080.


----------



## chrosschris (19. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> DLAA könnte die Karten noch pushen. Über kurz oder lang werden die sicher etwas zulegen, auch RPM scheint den Turings gut zu liegen.
> Problematisch ist aber der Speicher der 2080.



preislich liegt die 1080 ti (MSI gaming x) gerade bei meinem Store des Vertrauens bei 789
Die ersten Rtx 2080 gehen bei 850 so los. Wobei ich auch keine Ahnung habe, welche Partnerkarte da gut sein könnte.

Da ich mir sowieso einen neuen Rechner zulege, will ich mein Glück nicht von 100 euro + - abhängig machen.


----------



## arcDaniel (19. September 2018)

chrosschris schrieb:


> kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. viele raten mir zur 1080 TI statt zur 2080..
> 
> Kann man davon ausgehen, dass es in Zukunft noch Perfomanceschübe gibt, die durch Treiber realisiert werden?
> 
> ...



Mich erinnert das schon etwas an die Situation als die GTX980 raus kam. Damals war die 980 auch nicht viel schneller als eine 780ti und es wurde zu Kepler geraten. Ein Jahr später hätte sich niemand mehr getraut eine solche aussage zu tätigen. Natürlich hätte es auch anders kommen können.

Viele Features werden sich erst in Zukunft bemerkbar machen. Nvidia hat jedenfalls die Möglichkeiten (Geld und Einfluss) um ihre Features auch in Games intergriert zu bekommen. Gerade mit DLSS sollte die Leistung nach sehr gut zu steigern sein.

Werden Spiele Raytracing nur sehr dezent einsetzten, damit die Leistung nicht zu sehr leidet, man dafür aber vielleicht eine bessere, realistischere Atmosphäre erzeugen kann, ja dann schaust du mit der 1080ti in die Röhre und musst dich damit abfinden.

Brauchst du jetzt nur etwas mehr Leistung und kanns damit leben diese zukünftigen Features nicht nutzen zu können, bist du jetzt mit den aktuellen Games aber sehr gut aufgestellt.


Edit; warum muss ich hier immer DLAA lesen, Nvidia nennt es DLSS = Deep Learning Super Sampling


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Mich erinnert das schon etwas an die Situation als die GTX980 raus kam. Damals war die 980 auch nicht viel schneller als eine 780ti und es wurde zu Kepler geraten. Ein Jahr später hätte sich niemand mehr getraut eine solche aussage zu tätigen. Natürlich hätte es auch anders kommen können.
> 
> Viele Features werden sich erst in Zukunft bemerkbar machen. Nvidia hat jedenfalls die Möglichkeiten (Geld und Einfluss) um ihre Features auch in Games intergriert zu bekommen. Gerade mit DLSS sollte die Leistung nach sehr gut zu steigern sein.
> 
> ...



Naja Problem ist halb hauptsächlich der Speicher der 2080. Der wird halb auf lange Sicht nicht besser.
@Chrosschris: Welche Auflösung nutzt du denn?


----------



## arcDaniel (19. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja Problem ist halb hauptsächlich der Speicher der 2080. Der wird halb auf lange Sicht nicht besser.
> @Chrosschris: Welche Auflösung nutzt du denn?



Jegliche Reviews von Games, wo der VRam bedarf gemessen wurde, reichten 8gb. Manche Spiele welche sich auch mehr VRam genehmigen, leiden aber nicht unter Nachladeruckler, weil keine Vitale Sachen in den Speicher geladen werden. 

Ich schätze die nächsten 2 Jahre sind 4gb knapp, 6 reichen noch, könnten aber auch knapp werden und 8gb reicht noch gut aus.

Was man bedenken sollte, ist, dass bei den Last-Gen Titeln die PC Texturen nicht viel besseren waren wie die der Konsolen. Dann wurde mit extrem hochauflösenden MOD-Texturen nachgeholfen und der Speicherverbrauch explodierte. Mit besser angepassten Texutren, besseren Streaming Technicken u.s.w. ist der VRam bedarf in letzter Zeit sogar gesunken.


----------



## Wigges (19. September 2018)

Ich bin jetzt etwas enttäuscht von den Ergebnissen. Zocke Aktuell mit einer GTX 1070 in WQHD was aktuell noch ausreichend ist. Habe die ganze Zeit auf die 2080 gewartet aber die Performance im Vergleich zu der 1080Ti ist schon ernüchternd... Stehe nun auch vor der Frage was ich mir eher holen soll, da die 1080Ti eben 11GB Ram hat.


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (19. September 2018)

chrosschris schrieb:


> kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. viele raten mir zur 1080 TI statt zur 2080..
> 
> Kann man davon ausgehen, dass es in Zukunft noch Perfomanceschübe gibt, die durch Treiber realisiert werden?
> 
> ...



Minimal.

Ob 1080TI oder 2080 wäre für mich absolut keine überlegung wert eindeutig 1080TI. Nenn mir einen Punkt wo die 2080 besser ist der den Mehrpreis gerechtfertigt? Selbst wenn die 2080 11gb hätte warum mehr zahlen wegen 5%? Wegen 35 Fps in 1080p mit RTX? Ganz grob gesagt.


----------



## arcDaniel (19. September 2018)

Es gibt nur ein, ein einziges Arguement um jetzt noch eine 1080Ti zu kaufen und das ist der Preis. Sonst rein gar nichts.

Die 3gb VRam Unterschied sind KEIN Grund. Klar klingen 11gb besser als 8, aber beschäftigt euch mal damit. Ich habe kein einziges Spiel gefunden, welches mit einer GTX1080ti in 4K mit mehr als 60fps läuft und dann mehr als 8gb VRam braucht.

Damit will ich sagen Spiele wie Shadow of the Tomb Raider brauchen in 4K vielleicht mehr als 8gb, allerdings ist es mit der Leistung einer GTX1080ti oder RTX2080 nicht flüssig Spielbar. Schraubt man manche Detail runter die Texutren minimal runter, wo man die Unterschiede eh mit der Lupe suchen muss oder man schraubt einfach die Auflösung einen Tiken runter, dann reichen die 8gb wieder Locker.

Es wird sicherlich irgendwelche Ausnahmesituationen geben, die wird man aber suchen müssen. Nvidia wird aber in Zukunft richtung 2000er Serie Optimieren. Mit der Zeit wird man mehr Vorteile mit der RTX haben als mit der 1080ti. 

Deshalb bleibe ich dabei, kann man sehr sehr günstig eine 1080ti ergattern = warum nicht. Ist die Preisdifferenz aber "nur" 100Euro (bei der Grössenordnung ist es ein "nur" auch wenn 100 Euro schon viel Geld sind) würde ich eher zur neueren Generation greifen.


----------



## defender197899 (19. September 2018)

Kuck dir Raffs Videos zum Vram an  der hat auch seine 16 GB  Vega FE  voll ausgelastet , die 8 Gb der 2080 sind  zur zeit  höchstens was  für eine neue Mittelklassekarte  ( 2060 ).
Nvidia hätte Turing besser für die Quadros genutzt und nen Pascal refresh in 12 nm   und hätte in nem Jahr  ne RTX in 7 nm gebracht .


----------



## marvan2007 (19. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Es gibt nur ein, ein einziges Arguement um jetzt noch eine 1080Ti zu kaufen und das ist der Preis. Sonst rein gar nichts.
> 
> Die 3gb VRam Unterschied sind KEIN Grund. Klar klingen 11gb besser als 8, aber beschäftigt euch mal damit. Ich habe kein einziges Spiel gefunden, welches mit einer GTX1080ti in 4K mit mehr als 60fps läuft und dann mehr als 8gb VRam braucht.
> 
> ...



Stimme Dir da fast ausnahmslos zu. Man kann die Frage "was ist jetzt besser" eigentlich pauschal auch gar nicht beantworten. Es ist alles viel zu subjektiv. In meinem Falle habe ich meine EVGA GTX1080 SC Ende Juni für 650 EURO verkauft und zocke momentan FIFA18 auf einer GTX750ti.....alles auf Mittel und ab geht die Fahrt. Klar ist das ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zur 1080. Allerdings fand ich den Verkaufspreis von 650 EUR ( Im August 2017 529 EUR bezahlt) doch recht ansprechend. Das Sommerloch ist jetzt vorbei und ich lege mir in den nächsten 2 Wochen eine neue Graka zu. Es wird eine 1080ti (hoffe die Preise fallen etwas). Für mich persönlich sehe ich für Battlefield V, Battlefront 2 und Fifa kein Grund, eine RTX zu nehmen. Die Raytracing-Option ist für mich noch nicht klar bevorteilt. Ob Battlefield jetzt mit 145 FPS oder 161FPS ist mir prinzipell völlig schnuppe. Es kommt auch immer auf die restliche Hardware und Spielgewohnheit an. Wenn einer nur Fifa zockt, reicht auch ne GTX1060....Alles was über der GTX1080ti liegt macht mMn nur in Verbindung mit 4k Sinn und selbst da wird die normale 2080 an ihre Grenzen stoßen. Es bleibt halt immer individuell. 

Jetzt nochmal ne Frage. Ist ein Preisverfall bei den 1080ti`s zu erwarten?


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Es gibt nur ein, ein einziges Arguement um jetzt noch eine 1080Ti zu kaufen und das ist der Preis. Sonst rein gar nichts.
> 
> Die 3gb VRam Unterschied sind KEIN Grund. Klar klingen 11gb besser als 8, aber beschäftigt euch mal damit. Ich habe kein einziges Spiel gefunden, welches mit einer GTX1080ti in 4K mit mehr als 60fps läuft und dann mehr als 8gb VRam braucht.
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm naja ich hab derer drei auf der Platte.


----------



## arcDaniel (19. September 2018)

@marvan2007
denke, dass die 1080ti, eben wegen dem geringen Leistungsunterschied noch net Zeit stabil im Preis bleiben wird. Gerade wenn die RTX Karten nur schwer verfügbar sind, motiviert, dass sicher einige doch eher zu einer Ti zu greifen.

@Gurdi
Nur weil ein Game mehr VRam belegt, heisst das nicht, dass man diese auch benötigt.


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @marvan2007
> denke, dass die 1080ti, eben wegen dem geringen Leistungsunterschied noch net Zeit stabil im Preis bleiben wird. Gerade wenn die RTX Karten nur schwer verfügbar sind, motiviert, dass sicher einige doch eher zu einer Ti zu greifen.
> 
> @Gurdi
> Nur weil ein Game mehr VRam belegt, heisst das nicht, dass man diese auch benötigt.



Alle drei Titel benötigen diesen Vram wirklich. Lediglich FFXV reserviert unnötig viel, aber auch da hab ich die 8Gb voll bekommen mit Gameworks.
Shadow of Mordor braucht den Vram definitiv, genauso wie Wolfenstein.


----------



## arcDaniel (19. September 2018)

Wolfenstein 2: The New Colossus im Benchmark (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
Hier reichen 6gb für Wolfenstein

Middle-Earth Shadow of War: PC graphics performance benchmark review - Graphics memory (VRAM) usage and conclusion
Shadow of Mordor auch nicht (Text lesen)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Final-Fantasy-15-Spiel-118/Specials/Erste-Technik-Eindruecke-1251075/
Der einzige Titel, wo du meinst, dass unnötig VRam reserviert ist, leidet an Nachladerucklern (eine der Ausnahmen). Zudem reicht eine 2080/1080ti hier nicht um 4k@60fps darzustellen, also Ruckeln so oder so. Vielleicht hilf ja aber gerade hier DLSS, dann hätte man mit der RTX schon wieder vorteile, gegenüber der 1080ti.


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (19. September 2018)

marvan2007 schrieb:


> Stimme Dir da fast ausnahmslos zu. Man kann die Frage "was ist jetzt besser" eigentlich pauschal auch gar nicht beantworten. Es ist alles viel zu subjektiv. In meinem Falle habe ich meine EVGA GTX1080 SC Ende Juni für 650 EURO verkauft und zocke momentan FIFA18 auf einer GTX750ti.....alles auf Mittel und ab geht die Fahrt. Klar ist das ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zur 1080. Allerdings fand ich den Verkaufspreis von 650 EUR ( Im August 2017 529 EUR bezahlt) doch recht ansprechend. Das Sommerloch ist jetzt vorbei und ich lege mir in den nächsten 2 Wochen eine neue Graka zu. Es wird eine 1080ti (hoffe die Preise fallen etwas). Für mich persönlich sehe ich für Battlefield V, Battlefront 2 und Fifa kein Grund, eine RTX zu nehmen. Die Raytracing-Option ist für mich noch nicht klar bevorteilt. Ob Battlefield jetzt mit 145 FPS oder 161FPS ist mir prinzipell völlig schnuppe. Es kommt auch immer auf die restliche Hardware und Spielgewohnheit an. Wenn einer nur Fifa zockt, reicht auch ne GTX1060....Alles was über der GTX1080ti liegt macht mMn nur in Verbindung mit 4k Sinn und selbst da wird die normale 2080 an ihre Grenzen stoßen. Es bleibt halt immer individuell.
> 
> Jetzt nochmal ne Frage. Ist ein Preisverfall bei den 1080ti`s zu erwarten?



Ich glaube die 1080tis werden wieder teurer wenn schon würde auf den Black Friday warten sind ja nur noch 2 Monate.


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wolfenstein 2: The New Colossus im Benchmark (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
> Hier reichen 6gb für Wolfenstein
> 
> Middle-Earth Shadow of War: PC graphics performance benchmark review - Graphics memory (VRAM) usage and conclusion
> ...



FFXV hat so oder so ne grotten Engine. Die Spikes in dem Spiel, vor allem mit Gameworks sind dermaßen penetrant.
Aber ich versteh deinen Punkt, sicher.Mit 8GB gibt es aktuell keine wirklichen Probleme, da stimme ich zu.


----------



## ZeroM (20. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Die 3gb VRam Unterschied sind KEIN Grund. Klar klingen 11gb besser als 8, aber beschäftigt euch mal damit. Ich habe kein einziges Spiel gefunden, welches mit einer GTX1080ti in 4K mit mehr als 60fps läuft und dann mehr als 8gb VRam braucht.


Dann nimm mal X-Plane. Da kannst du auch eine 1080Ti an ihre VRAM Grenzen bringen. Und zwar in Full HD.

Für andere Spiele mögen 8GB heutzutage ok sein, aber ich möchte keine Karte mit der Leistung einer 1080Ti haben und in einem oder 2 Jahren feststellen, dass der Speicher doch zu knapp wird. 8GB  gehören seit Jahren zum guten Ton, selbst die



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Schraubt man manche Detail runter die Texutren minimal runter, wo man die Unterschiede eh mit der Lupe suchen muss oder man schraubt einfach die Auflösung einen Tiken runter, dann reichen die 8gb wieder Locker.


Keine Ahnung wie du Texturen "minimal" runterschraubst. Von dem was ich kenne war der Unterschied eigentlich immer sichtbar. Unter UHD dürfte das noch deutlicher sein. Und das ist deshalb besonders ärgerlich, weil größere Texturen praktisch keine Mehrleistung kosten, sondern nur Speicher. Und wenn du schon am "minimal" runterschrauben bist, dann kannst du noch andere Dinge wie Effekte runterschrauben und dann reicht plötzlich eine 1060 oder 1070 locker aus.


----------



## ZeroM (20. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Mich erinnert das schon etwas an die Situation als die GTX980 raus kam. Damals war die 980 auch nicht viel schneller als eine 780ti und es wurde zu Kepler geraten. Ein Jahr später hätte sich niemand mehr getraut eine solche aussage zu tätigen. Natürlich hätte es auch anders kommen können.


Das waren zu Release etwa 10%. Die 780Ti hatte ein Problem: zu wenig Speicher. Das hat ihr später das Genick gebrochen und es war vorhersehbar. Und ich denke die 2080 wird ein ähnliches Schicksal erleiden. Selbst die 980 hat aus heutiger Sicht zu wenig Speicher, wenn man bedenkt, dass eine etwas gleich schnelle 1060 6GB hat. Bei der Fury X ist es noch schlimmer.

Raytracing muss sich erst einmal in der Masse durchsetzen. Aktuell sieht es zwar besser aus als damals bei HW-PhysX, allerdings wird Nvidia die Entwickler bezahlen müssen, dass das Feature für die paar Spieler einbauen und das RT von Nvidia läuft auch nur mit Nvidias 2070+. Und wenn man es nur dezent einsetzt, dann stellt sich die Frage, was dabei herauskommt und ob man den Unterschied zur klassischen Methode überhaupt wahrnimmt ohne Direktvergleich. Bei den aktuellen Spielen scheint ja selbst eine 2080Ti überfordert zu sein. RT steckt im Consumerbereich noch in den Kinderschuhen. Mit der 3000er Serie wird es vielleicht interessant.

DLSS ist sicher das interessanteste Feature, das der Treiber das Spiel erst unterstützen muss. Wie es in der Praxis aussehen wird, wird sich zeigen (ich habe gesehen, dass man die Profile ausschließlich über GFE bekommen wird ), aber definitiv erst einmal ein Pluspunkt für Turing.

Hauptproblem ist, dass eine 2080 150€ mehr kostet als eine 1080Ti und die alten Karten auch noch regelmäßig im Angebot sind. Darauf wirst du bei den neuen wohl warten müssen. Und ich schätze auch auf sinkende Preise. Der Sprung ist eben nicht mehr so groß wie von Maxwell auf Pascal, die Preislage extrem hoch und der Aufrüstwille generell eher begrenzt.


----------



## arcDaniel (20. September 2018)

Da gar es bei der 780ti noch andere Probleme, welche allgemein für Kepler gelten z.B. die Tessellation Leistung. Dieser Kampf wurde natürlich auch in einer Zeit ausgetragen wo die Konsolen Generationen gewechselt habe und durch deren grösseren Ram dies eben auch auswirklungen im PC Bereich zeigte. 

Zu Zeiten von PS4Pro und X1X, welchen nicht übermässig mehr (oder gar nicht) Ram und Bandbreite(ok von X1 zu X1X ist schon enorm) zur verfügung steht, müssen sich die Entwickler anderes Einfallen lassen um ihre 4K Experience zu zeigen. GPU Leistung dieser Konsolen ist jetzt auch nicht der hammer und was fällt optisch immer schnell auf? Ja gute Texturen, gerade bei 4K. Somit müssen die Entwickler sich einfach mehr Mühe geben die Texturkompression zu verbessern, das Texture-Treaming zu verbessern u.s.w. und all dies sehen wir auch am PC. Hierdurch sinkt der tatsächliche Verbrauch vom VRam etwas. Manche Games laden einfach alles in den VRam ohne es wirklich zu benötigen.

Dann kommt dazu, dass die Kette von HDD/SSD-->Ram-->Vram immer schneller wird.

Bei Kepler sprachen wir noch von bei den allermeisten User von HDD-->ddr3-->geringer VRam Durchsatz.
Heute haben die meisten eine SSD, viele sogar eine SSD NVMe --> schnellen ddr4 Hauptspeicher --> der Datendurchsatz von GDDR6 ist super und die Kompressionsalogoriten wurden ebenfalls wieder verbessert, was auch hier noch mehr Bandbreite zeigt.

Damit will ich einfach Sagen, dass 11 oder 8gb gar nicht so kritsch sind und man sich eher gedanken über die Zukünftigen Vorteile von Turing machen sollen.

Und ich wiederhole es vielleicht, wenn AMD, Vega Optimierungen in Games sehen wollen müssen diese sehr viele Steine aus eigener Hand aus dem Weg schaffen, wenn Nvidia Turing Optimierungen in Games möchte, zahlen sie einfach einen Ameisenhaufen an Entwickler um die Steine bei seite zu schaffen, am besten sogar die Steine vor die Haustür der Konkurrenz legen...


----------



## chrosschris (20. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja Problem ist halb hauptsächlich der Speicher der 2080. Der wird halb auf lange Sicht nicht besser.
> @Chrosschris: Welche Auflösung nutzt du denn?



3440x1440


----------



## Firefox83 (20. September 2018)

by the way, was für ein NT braucht nun eine RTX 2080 ti?

reicht da bereits ein Straight Power 450W? oder equivalent die billigere Variante ein Pure Power 500W?

danke!


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2018)

chrosschris schrieb:


> 3440x1440



Nimm die 1080ti!



Firefox83 schrieb:


> by the way, was für ein NT braucht nun eine RTX 2080 ti?
> 
> reicht da bereits ein Straight Power 450W? oder equivalent die billigere Variante ein Pure Power 500W?
> 
> danke!



Also die 2080ti zieht max 360Watt mit offenem PT in der Founders Edition. Ohne Peaks!
Ich würd mal eher ab 550Watt aufwärts ansetzen und auch eher kein Pure Power.


----------



## arcDaniel (20. September 2018)

Richtig nicht alles von BeQuiet ist gut und bei einem NT zählt halt nicht nur die Watt-Zahl.

Um dich aber hier richtig zu beraten, braucht es deine restlichen Komponenten. 

Müsste ich mir jetzt ein neues kaufen, würde ich unbedingt ein Titanium suchen und hier fängt es bei 600W an. Oh habe mich gerade in das Seasonic Prime 600W Fanless 80+ Titanium verkuckt....


----------



## chrosschris (20. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nimm die 1080ti!



wenn die Gerüchte stimmen gibt es bei Saturn / Mediamarkt am 21 / 22.09 die 19% Mwst. Aktion.

Die beiden Karten wären interessant.

Rtx
ASUS GeForce RTX 2080 Ti 11G Turbo( NVIDIA, Grafikkarte) 981,96 Euro
ZOTAC GeForce RTX 2080 AMP! Edition( NVIDIA, Grafikkarte) für 755,16 Euro

GTX 
MSI GeForce® GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X (V360-001R)( NVIDIA, Grafikkarte) 720,56 Euro
ASUS GeForce® GTX 1080Ti ROG Strix 11GB Gaming( NVIDIA, Grafikkarte) 703,92

für 980 eine 2080 Ti wäre auch schon nicht schlecht, wobei die Karte an sich von Asus nicht der Burner sein wird. Aber 30 Euro unterschied zu einer 2080 hmm..


----------



## Firefox83 (20. September 2018)

Mein altes BQ NT ist mir abgeraucht und ich komme momentan mit einem schwachen NT über die Runde, wobei ich damit leider nur die iGPU nutzen kann. Mein jetziges System i7-2600 (+ GTX460). Heute wäre mir ein günstiges BQ Pure Power 400W NT ausreichend (unter Last zog früher das System bis zu 360W aus der Steckdose), aber da ich im nächsten Jahr vorhabe aufzurüsten möchte ich mir ein zukunftsicheres NT kaufen. Best Case bzw. Traum-Kombi wäre ein Ryzen 3700x + RTX 2080ti, Worst Case je nach Preissituation und Budget vielleicht ein Ryzen 3600 + RX680. Sei aber auch erwähnt, dass ich jetzt keine Lust habe viel Geld in einem Titan NT zu investieren, die Kriegskasse weint. Ein BQ SP E11 550W NT wäre noch verkraftbar. Ein BQ Pure Power 500W, Seasonic 550W Plus Gold oder allenfalls ein BQ SP E11 450W wären mir heute kostentechnisch lieber, dafür werde ich es vielleicht beim Aufrüsten bereuen. ^^

Darum meine Frage zum NT mit einem RTX2080ti. Sorry wenn es zu sehr OT wird, aber bin um jeden Ratschlag dankbar


----------



## ZeroM (20. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ja gute Texturen, gerade bei 4K. Somit müssen die Entwickler sich einfach mehr Mühe geben die Texturkompression zu verbessern, das Texture-Treaming zu verbessern u.s.w. und all dies sehen wir auch am PC. Hierdurch sinkt der tatsächliche Verbrauch vom VRam etwas. Manche Games laden einfach alles in den VRam ohne es wirklich zu benötigen.


Welcher Entwickler optimiert denn konsequent bis zum Ende? Die kannst du wohl an einer Hand abzählen. Der Druck der Publisher auf einen Release ist so groß, dass derartige Optimierungen keine Priorität haben und allenfalls Bonus sind.



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Bei Kepler sprachen wir noch von bei den allermeisten User von HDD-->ddr3-->geringer VRam Durchsatz.
> Heute haben die meisten eine SSD, viele sogar eine SSD NVMe --> schnellen ddr4 Hauptspeicher --> der Datendurchsatz von GDDR6 ist super und die Kompressionsalogoriten wurden ebenfalls wieder verbessert, was auch hier noch mehr Bandbreite zeigt.


Die Spiele sind im Normalfall aber nicht auf der SSD und schon gar nicht NVMe.
Wenn der VRAM ausgeht und benötigt wird, dann helfen weder NVMe, DDR4 oder GDDR6. Da hilft nur mehr VRAM.


----------



## arcDaniel (21. September 2018)

Zu erst mal; meine RTX2080ti ist auf dem Weg zu mir  leider fänkt EKWB erst am 24.09 an die Blöcke zu versenden 

@ZeroM
Also wer sich eine 500Euro+ Grafikkarte kauft und nicht genügend SSD Platz hat um die Spiele darauf zu installieren, der hat beim Konzept von seinem PC etwas falsch gemacht. Sorry meine Meinung, aber ich habe jetzt schon zu viele Zusammenstellungen gesehen, wo das Augenmerkt nur auf etwas gerichtet war wie CPU oder GPU und der ganze rest ist Rotz. 

Und doch es macht etwas aus, je schneller die Bauteile von Speichermedium zu GPU(CPU) sind, dest besser. Es heisst ja nicht um sonst Nachladeruckler und je kürzer dieses Nachladen passiert, desto weniger (am besten Fall gar nicht) fällt es auf. 

Da spielen auch nicht nur reine Geschwindigkeiten eine Rolle sondern auch z.b. die Zugriffzeiten. 

Wie gesagt, wenn du sub 60fps bist ruckelt es, so oder so, wenn dich dieses Ruckeln nicht stört, werden auch micro Nachladeruckler nicht stören. Spiele welche mit der RTX2080 über 60fps laufen und wegen der 8gb VRam Nachladeruckler haben werden, werden Absolute ausnahmen sein.

DLSS soll aber sehr einfach und seh r schnell in Spiele zu intergrieren sein. Was für eine Schnelle adaptation spricht. Und eine 2080 mit DLSS wird deutlich schneller sein als alle 1080ti. Es bleibt also, dass es für Aktuelle Spiele keine vor oder Nachteile gibt egal ob man jetzt eine 2080 kauft oder eine 1080ti. Bei zukünftigen Titeln wird die 2080 immer mehr Punkten können.

Ich bleibe dabei, man kann beides kaufen, die 1080ti ist bei weiten keine schlechte GPU, entscheidend sollte aber der Preis sein und der Unterschied sollte schon deutlich sein.


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (21. September 2018)

Wenn die 2070 TATSÄCHLICH 600 kostet wird Lustig dann heist es 2070 vs 1080TI unfassbar. Sollte ja normal auch so sein aber nicht vom Preis her sondern Leistung! Siehe 1070 zu 980ti.


----------



## Gurdi (21. September 2018)

HannibalLecter32435 schrieb:


> Wenn die 2070 TATSÄCHLICH 600 kostet wird Lustig dann heist es 2070 vs 1080TI unfassbar. Sollte ja normal auch so sein aber nicht vom Preis her sondern Leistung! Siehe 1070 zu 980ti.



Die 2070 wird rund 25% Federn müssen. Damit dürfte die ein paar % vor einer Stock 1080/V64 liegen.


----------



## ZeroM (21. September 2018)

@arcDaniel
Bei der SSD kommt es darauf an wie viel Speicher man denn für Spiele benötigt. In Zeiten, wo Spiele auch mal 100GB groß sein können, wird das schnell ein teurer Spaß. Eine Samsung 860 Evo 2TB kostet über 400€ und bringt abgesehen von vielleicht besseren Ladezeiten (je nach Spiel) keinen Performanceschub. Daher kann ich jeden verstehen, der keine 400€+ investieren möchte.

Von besseren Zugriffszeiten hat man v.a. dann etwas, wenn man viele (kleine) Dateien hat.

Ich bin ja auch der Meinung, dass man an Board und PSU nicht wegen je 20-30€ sparen soll, aber bei SSDs sprechen wir schnell von einem immensen Kostenfaktor. Man kann anstatt der 1080 natürlich auch eine 1050 nehmen, damit es für eine fette SSD reicht. Glücklicher wird man damit aber nicht werden.

Die Aussage dass wenn man unter 60FPS ist, andauernde Hänger wegen zu kleinem VRAMs egal sind, halte ich für seeeehr gewagt.

Für DLSS muss anscheinend von Nvidia manuell für jedes Spiel ein Profil angelegt werden. Dieses kann man dann nur über GFE runterladen. Wer GFE nicht mag kann es ohne Hacks also gar nicht nutzen und zweitens werden wohl nur populäre Spiele oder solche, bei denen es tatsächlich einfach zu implementieren ist oder die von Nvidia gesponsert sind, ein Profil erhalten. Wenn ich mir die Liste zum Start ansehe, dann muss ich sagen, dass die Spieleauswahl sehr sehr bescheiden ist.

Bei zukünftigen Spielen wird die 2080 allenfalls aufgrund der Architektur punkten können. Der VRAM kann und wird irgendwann zum Nachteil werden (siehe 780Ti).

150€ Preisunterschied würde ich durchaus als "deutlich" bezeichnen. V.a. ist die 2080 in einem Preisbereich angelangt, wo sie für viele einfach uninteressant ist. Für ein gutes Customdesign wirst du an den 900€ kratzen.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. September 2018)

@ZeroM

ich respektiere deine Meinung, auch wenn ich anderer bin. So denke ich dass 500gb SSD locker reichen, mann kann ja die Spiele auf eine normale Festplatte auslagern. Ich selbst habe immer nur 3-4 Spiele installiert. Dank guter Internetverbindung, lade ich die Spiele immer wieder neu runter, hier habe ich eher selten Eile.

Zu der eigentlichen Frage aber, was nun Ratsam ist eine 1080ti oder ne 2080, hier haben wir verschiedene Meinungen und wessen Einschätzung schlussendlich (ich möchte nicht richtig oder falsch sagen) zutreffender ist, wird sich erst in etwa einem Jahr zeigen.

@all
EKWB schein ein kleine Durcheinander zu haben. Die Blöcke sollten anfangs am 20.09 kommen, dann kam ne News, dass sie erst am 24.09 kommen. Manche Vorbeteller bekamen dies auch auf Anfrage bestätigt.... Gestern bekam ich allerding die Versandtbestätigung 

Wenn alles gut geht bekomme ich am Montag oder Dienstag, sowohl meine RTX2080ti wie den Wasserblock.


----------



## ZeroM (22. September 2018)

@arcDaniel
Vielleicht lag da ein Missverständnis vor? Das System selbst gehört selbstverständlich auf eine SSD, eine mit 250GB reicht im Normalfall bereits. Auf die HDD sollten nur Spiele und Daten wie Fotos oder Videos. Würde ich meine HDDs durch SSDs ersetzen, dann wären das 2x 2TB (Tendenz eher steigend ). Da wäre ich mit 850€ dabei.
Die Internetverbindung ist eben ein Knackpunkt bei vielen. Wenn du eine langsame Leitung hast und nicht tagelang runterladen willst, dann kommt man um eine dauerhafte lokale Speicherung nicht herum. Und wenn man wie ich dies und das spielt, dann hat man auch nicht immer Lust erst wieder zu installieren. Ich installiere  1x und dann bleibt es drauf, sofern die Wahrscheinlichkeit gegeben ist, dass ich es nochmal in irgendeiner Form spiele.

Welche der beiden Karten sich bewährt, werden wir ggf. auch erst in 2 Jahren sehen. Beide sind eigentlich keine Karten für nur 2 Jahre. Wer aufrüstwillig ist, der ist mit der 2080 besser bedient, da er jederzeit auf eine 2080Ti wechseln kann.


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2018)

Oder du kaufst halt günstigere SSDs und bezahlst über 200€ weniger.
Fotos und Videos kommen bei mir auf ne externe Festplatte, wobei Fotos eh nicht so viel Platz brauchen.
Ich habe schon seit Jahren keine HDDs mehr und bin froh darüber.
Aber mir reichen meine momentanen 1,5TB auch locker aus.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. September 2018)

Spiele sind bei mir schon lange auf SSD, 2x 1 TB habe ich dafür aktuell zur verfügung. Die besseren Ladezeiten gegenüber von Festplatten rechtfertigen auch die paar € die man ausgeben musste.


----------



## ZeroM (22. September 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Fotos und Videos kommen bei mir auf ne externe Festplatte, wobei Fotos eh nicht so viel Platz brauchen.


Och, da sammelt sich im Laufe der Zeit Einiges an. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Oder du kaufst halt günstigere SSDs und bezahlst über 200€ weniger.


Was selbst bei den Billigsten immer noch 650€ sind.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. September 2018)

Jetzt wird es aber schon sehr stark Off-Topic... egal... Ich denke mit einem guten Datenmanagment kommt man doch gut weg. Jetzt mal eine sehr grosse SSD von 2tb und ne riesige hdd. Man muss ja nicht alle Spiele auf die SSD legen. Einfuch nur diese welche sonst ewig lange Ladezeiten haben und/oder diese welche sehr starkes Data-Streaming nutzen.

Wenn man von etwas Überzeugt ist, kann man auch Probleme bei der gegenüberliegenden Meinung erfinden. Ich denke auch nicht dass es 2 Jahre dauert bis wir feststellen was jetzt die bessere Entscheidung gewesen wäre. Es hängt ja auch davon ab, was der Käufer überhaupt spielen will. 

Es kann ja sein, dass man sich jetzt für die 2080 mit NUR 8gb VRam entscheidet und wärend der ganzen Nutzzeit nicht ein einziges Spiel hat, welces durch den VRam begrenzt wird. Es kann aber auch sein, dass in einem halben Jahr oder so, ein Spiel erscheint, welches sich als das Lieblingsspiel der nächten Jahre herausstellt und genau dieses hat wegen der NUR 8gb Ram Nachladeruckler und würde auf der 1080ti Perfekt laufen.

Dieses XY Spiel ist aber nicht jedermanns Lieblingsspiel, also kann man nur schätzen. Man kann ein Meinung Verteten, das steht jedem Frei. Wessen Meinung eben die Richtige ist, stellt sich in der Zukunft raus und dann hängt es eben noch immer von den Game-Vorlieben des Käufers/Users ab.

Zur Kepler Zeit, schimpfte jeder wegen der nur 2gb Ram der 680 un dass hier AMD deutlisch besser ausgestellt war, keines meiner Spiele litt unter den 2gb. Als ich meine RX480 hatte wurde gestritten wegen der GTX1060. Ich hatte zwar 8gb VRam die 6gb hätten mir aber auch für sämtliche Spiele gereicht.
Vielleicht hatte ich eben Glück, dass keines meiner Leiblingsspiele Spreicherfresser waren und genau dies jetzt meine Meinung beeinflusst.


----------



## Christian91 (22. September 2018)

Was denkt ihr wann mal RTX 2080 oder RTX 2080 Ti Modelle in Tests kommen werden die von der Kühlung (Temperatur/Lautstärke) besser als die Founders Edition sind bis jetzt waren die AMP Edition und die Gaming OC ja schlechter vom Kühler her oder nicht ?


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2018)

Christian91 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr wann mal RTX 2080 oder RTX 2080 Ti Modelle in Tests kommen werden die von der Kühlung (Temperatur/Lautstärke) besser als die Founders Edition sind bis jetzt waren die AMP Edition und die Gaming OC ja schlechter vom Kühler her oder nicht ?



Wieso war denn die AMP schlechter?
Der Kühler war lediglich etwas laut, aber dass kann man ja nu selbst hinbiegen.


----------



## ZeroM (22. September 2018)

Christian91 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr wann mal RTX 2080 oder RTX 2080 Ti Modelle in Tests kommen werden die von der Kühlung (Temperatur/Lautstärke) besser als die Founders Edition sind bis jetzt waren die AMP Edition und die Gaming OC ja schlechter vom Kühler her oder nicht ?


Was mich an den FEs immer gestört hat war, dass sie kein Zero Fan haben. Zudem scheint sich Nvidia diesmal einen gewissen Hersteller als Vorbild genommen zu haben und das ein oder andere verklebt zu haben (ob es stimmt weiß ich aber nicht). Bereits die 1060 FE war ja schon so blöd konstruiert, dass man aufgrund des Stromanschlusses den Kühler nicht einfach wechseln konnte.  Die FE der 2000er haben sich jetzt auch nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert was die Lautstärke angeht, da wird bei (guten) Customs mehr drin sein. Sicher sind die besser als die FEs der 1000er, aber die würde ich nicht als Maßstab sehen.
Ich würde ganz klar zu einer guten Custom raten, gerade in so einer exorbitanten Preislage. Gibt doch nichts ärgerlicheres als eine Karte, mit der man später nicht mehr ganz zufrieden ist.


----------



## chaotium (23. September 2018)

Ich baue die Referenz Karten eh immer um, also so what 

Rate mal warum NVidia nun die Chips selektiert, ein gutes PCB zusammen hämmert und einen neuen Kühler schweißt? Man will einfach selbst das große Stück vom Kuchen.


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich baue die Referenz Karten eh immer um, also so what
> 
> Rate mal warum NVidia nun die Chips selektiert, ein gutes PCB zusammen hämmert und einen neuen Kühler schweißt? Man will einfach selbst das große Stück vom Kuchen.



Was man nicht verachten darf, man kann den Kühler der Founders nachher wunderbar verkaufen er dürfte nämlich auf alle Referenzplatinen passen und die werden aktuell reichlich verbaut.


----------



## chaotium (23. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was man nicht verachten darf, man kann den Kühler der Founders nachher wunderbar verkaufen er dürfte nämlich auf alle Referenzplatinen passen und die werden aktuell reichlich verbaut.



Ja könnte man machen, aber ich verkaufe meine Hardware nicht, wandert dann ins Regal.

Ich hoffe die 2080TI Referenznachbauten wandern in richtung 1000 Euro


----------



## arcDaniel (24. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (24. September 2018)

Teste mal bitte das OC und das Undervolting.


----------



## arcDaniel (24. September 2018)

Schwierig im Moment 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (24. September 2018)

Ach, gleich erstmal alles kaputt machen.


----------



## arcDaniel (24. September 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ach, gleich erstmal alles kaputt machen.



Auf Herz und Nieren 

Was ich aber sagen muss, und das ist durchaus Positiv für EVGA ist die Qualität des PCBs.

Wenn ich meins jetzt mit der Fouders Edition Vergleiche welche TechpowerUp auseinander genommen hat, handelt es sich definitv um eine Ref. Platine aber scheinbar von EVGA selbst Hergestellt (oder herstellen lassen) und hier sieht man, dass die Lötstellen deutich sauberer beim EVGA Board sind. Das sind zwar nur kleinigkeiten, dennoch freut es mich, dass EVGA hier etwas mehr investiert hat.

Mein EK-Block kommt vielleicht schon morgen an. Es kann aber auch erst Mittwoch werden.

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Founders Edition 11 GB Review | TechPowerUp


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Auf Herz und Nieren
> 
> Was ich aber sagen muss, und das ist durchaus Positiv für EVGA ist die Qualität des PCBs.
> 
> ...



Hast du die Stock Karte nicht mal durch nen Parcour gehauen=?


----------



## DARPA (24. September 2018)

Kennt jemand noch Benchmarks von 2080Ti vs Titan V?

Ich hab bisher nur den Vergleich beim Luxx gesehen (Pascal, Volta, Turing @ 1.85 GHz). Demnach wären apples to apples beide Karten gleich schnell. OC Potential sollte auch identisch sein, evtl. leichte Vorteile für TU102.
Bin bei Tests von HWL aber immer etwas skeptisch. Wäre daher über weitere Ergebnisse dankbar.


----------



## arcDaniel (24. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du die Stock Karte nicht mal durch nen Parcour gehauen=?



Nö, warum sollte ich? Wenn die Karte ein Problem hat, ist es weniger Arbeit diese wieder auszubauen und mit dem Original Kühler zurückzuschicken als jetzt meinen Loop zu öffnen die RTX zu testen und dann wieder zu öffnen um sie Einzubinden. 
Was die Garantie angeht, gibt es hier mit EVGA 0 Probleme.

Es muss aber schon viel Unglück dazukommen, dass die Karte von Werk defekt ist. Dies ist mir in 21Jahren erst einmal passiert, mit einer GTX285 und sogar hier bin ich mir mal nicht sicher ob diese wirklich Defekt war oder nur in einem Spiel Probleme gemacht hat. (Grüne Wolkenflimmern bei Dawn of War 2, alle anderen Spiele liesen Problemlos)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. September 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Kennt jemand noch Benchmarks von 2080Ti vs Titan V?
> 
> Ich hab bisher nur den Vergleich beim Luxx gesehen (Pascal, Volta, Turing @ 1.85 GHz). Demnach wären apples to apples beide Karten gleich schnell. OC Potential sollte auch identisch sein, evtl. leichte Vorteile für TU102.
> Bin bei Tests von HWL aber immer etwas skeptisch. Wäre daher über weitere Ergebnisse dankbar.



Igor hat die Titam V mit drin


----------



## DARPA (24. September 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Igor hat die Titam V mit drin



Ah ok, sein Review hab ich noch gar nicht abgecheckt.


----------



## arcDaniel (24. September 2018)

Ich habe eine Vermutung, dass es dennoch mit den Referenzplatinen und den Wasserblöcken Probleme gäben könnte;

Hier mal ein Foto von meiner welches der Nvidia FE gleich ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die MSI Duke, welche an sich auch ein Ref. PCB nutzt, aber zusätzliche Anschlüsse angelötet hat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Je nachdem wie jetzt der Block gefräst ist, passt das nicht mehr. Die Wakü Hersteller gehen ja von der FE aus, welche diese Anschlüsse nicht hat.

Wenn mein Block da ist, werde ich dies ebenfalls Prüfen.


----------



## ZeroM (24. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Schwierig im Moment
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da fehlt aber ein Speicherbaustein.


----------



## ATIR290 (24. September 2018)

@arcDaniel

Wo und wieviel bitte bezahlt für das Schmuckstück
 ---->  Aber da wäre mir ein Umbau zu riskant!
Für den Preis muss man sich schon was Zutrauen …


----------



## JoM79 (24. September 2018)

So schwer ist es ja nicht, wenn man weiss was man tut.


----------



## arcDaniel (24. September 2018)

Bei EVGA selbst gekauft, durch gesammelte EVGA Bucks kostete das gute Stück 1200Euro, EK-Block mit Backplate nochmals 185Euro.

Risiko? OK, man sollte schon etwas vorsichtig sein, aber so ein Umbau ist keine wirklich grosse Sache.


----------



## gaussmath (24. September 2018)

Ja ja, Nerven wie Drahtseile, Eier aus Stahl. Dann läuft's auch...


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2018)

Naja ein wenig zittrig wäre ich bei dem Preis glaube ich schon 
Machen würd ich es trotzdem^^


----------



## 9maddin9 (24. September 2018)

@arcDaniel: waren es wirklich übermäßig viele Schrauben die das Ref. Design zusammen halten, laut mehrer News oder ist das doch mehr die Kategorie „die Karten brauchen Aufmerksamkeit“ in den News?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (25. September 2018)

9maddin9 schrieb:


> @arcDaniel: waren es wirklich übermäßig viele Schrauben die das Ref. Design zusammen halten, laut mehrer News oder ist das doch mehr die Kategorie „die Karten brauchen Aufmerksamkeit“ in den News?



Ich kann diese Aussage schon von der Basis nicht nachvollziehen, denn Eigentlich wird so billig wie nötig Produziert. Mit vielen Schrauben, kann man den Druck besser verteilen, somit ist es für einen Umbau (was man ja nicht jeden Tag macht) aufwändiger, eigentlich aber besser.

Zur eigentlichen Frage aber, NEIN es sind nicht übermässig viele schrauben. Man hätte vielleicht 3-4 Schrauben einsparen können, aber das ist jetut nicht übermässige viel. Würde das auch als Clickbait News bewerten.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es kann los gehen [emoji16]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gaussmath (25. September 2018)

Nich lange schnacken, RTX in Nacken... oder wie das heißt.


----------



## 9maddin9 (25. September 2018)

Bin auf die OC Werte unter Wasser gespannt, kannst ja mal berichten.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## defender197899 (25. September 2018)

Schon gelesen  die 2080 ti verzögern sich weiter nach hinten
Nvidia Turing: Auslieferung der GeForce RTX 2080 Ti verzoegert sich weiter - ComputerBase


----------



## 9maddin9 (25. September 2018)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Schon gelesen  die 2080 ti verzögern sich weiter nach hinten
> Nvidia Turing: Auslieferung der GeForce RTX 2080 Ti verzoegert sich weiter - ComputerBase



Schon wieder verschoben. [emoji85]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (25. September 2018)

Ja werde berichten.

Wie verzögern sich, muss ich meine jetzt zurück geben?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 9maddin9 (25. September 2018)

Sind laut dem Bericht nicht alle betroffen, sei froh das du sie schon hast.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackout27 (25. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Viel Spaß mit dem Brocken und viel Erfolg beim Umbau  ich würde mich persönlich sehr über UV Ergebnisse freuen und ob Turing ebenfalls vom Spulenfieben betroffen ist (bei Belastung unterhalb von 200 FPS).


----------



## arcDaniel (25. September 2018)

Ich habe jetzt mal das PT auf 130% gesetzt und der Scanner ist dabei seinen OC Wert zu ermitteln. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2018)

Gab ja hier die Frage wegen dem NT.
TomsHW hat ne Trio gemessen.
MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio im Test - dicke Backen, cooler Auftritt - Seite 4 von 7 - Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Peaks bis 450Watt mit OC. Zu klein sollte man also nicht kalkulieren je nach Restsystem.



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal das PT auf 130% gesetzt und der Scanner ist dabei seinen OC Wert zu ermitteln. Bin gespannt.



Wir warten gespannt auf die ersten User Benchmarks


----------



## Ralle@ (25. September 2018)

Gerade war der UPS Man da
Leider muss ich arbeiten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (25. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gab ja hier die Frage wegen dem NT.
> TomsHW hat ne Trio gemessen.
> MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio im Test - dicke Backen, cooler Auftritt - Seite 4 von 7 - Tom's Hardware Deutschland
> 
> Peaks bis 450Watt mit OC. Zu klein sollte man also nicht kalkulieren je nach Restsystem.


Ein gutes Netzteil hat kein Problem mit den Peaks.
Aber warum hat die Karte denn mehr als 260W PT, ich denke die haben alle 260W PT?


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ein gutes Netzteil hat kein Problem mit den Peaks.
> Aber warum hat die Karte denn mehr als 260W PT, ich denke die haben alle 260W PT?



Wirklich durchblicken tut da aktuell glaube ich keiner.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. September 2018)

So der Scanner, naja, so sehr ich evga mag, für OC glaube ich bleibe ich aber beim Afterburner.

Ein schneller TimeSpy Extreme run mit +100mhz GPU, +1000mhz Ram, 130% PT ergaben einen gfx Score von 7213 ohne gross herum zu experimentieren.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. September 2018)

Der launch gefällt mir gar nicht. Die Karten wurden vorgestellt, es gibt Benchmarks, aber man kann die Teile nicht kaufen  nVidia da geht doch besser.


----------



## Firefox83 (25. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gab ja hier die Frage wegen dem NT.
> TomsHW hat ne Trio gemessen.
> MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio im Test - dicke Backen, cooler Auftritt - Seite 4 von 7 - Tom's Hardware Deutschland
> 
> ...



Ja richtig, ich (und vermutlich auch noch andere) hatte(n) danach gefragt. Werde also noch 1-2 Wochen mit dem NT Kauf abwarten. Wobei ich mich innerlich bereits für ein BQ SP E11 550W NT entschieden habe.

Danke


----------



## RtZk (25. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> So der Scanner, naja, so sehr ich evga mag, für OC glaube ich bleibe ich aber beim Afterburner.
> 
> Ein schneller TimeSpy Extreme run mit +100mhz GPU, +1000mhz Ram, 130% PT ergaben einen gfx Score von 7213 ohne gross herum zu experimentieren.



In welchem Takt ist das resultiert?


----------



## arcDaniel (25. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> In welchem Takt ist das resultiert?



Genau kann ich das nicht sagen, da das EVGA OSD nicht richtig Funktioniert. 3DMark hatt jedenfalls 2010mhz registriert.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TOKUKAN (25. September 2018)

Was steht denn im HWM unter GPU Clock, MHz beim Max Wert?

Bzw. vielleicht hast ja noch die alte PrecisionX-Version, die neue gibt's nur auf der US site EVGA - Software - EVGA Precision X1 -> Version 0.2.8 Beta (26.09.2018)


----------



## Snowhack (25. September 2018)

Lesezeichen


----------



## RossiCX (25. September 2018)

Hat schon jemand eine Gigabyte Windforce und kann was zum Kühler und dem Powerlimit sagen?


----------



## RtZk (25. September 2018)

RossiCX schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand eine Gigabyte Windforce und kann was zum Kühler und dem Powerlimit sagen?



Die Windforce waren schon bei Pascal die miesen Modelle mit niedrigem PT und schlechtem Kühler, vom Kühler sehen die Zotac und MSI Trio gut aus.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die Windforce waren schon bei Pascal die miesen Modelle mit niedrigem PT und schlechtem Kühler, vom Kühler sehen die Zotac und MSI Trio gut aus.



Ich hab generell noch nie ne wirklich gute Windforce gesehen.


----------



## ludscha (26. September 2018)

Weiß wer den Release der Hydro Copper 2080 Ti ?

Als Antwort auf meine Frage beim Support kam nur, genau so wie bei der 1080 .

Hilft mir aber nix, da ich nicht weiß um wieviel später die zu den 1080er FE released wurde .


----------



## Rolk (26. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab generell noch nie ne wirklich gute Windforce gesehen.



Ich habe davon noch eine HD7870 und HD7970. Abgesehen von der Lüftersteuerung wirklich gute Karten. Ist aber auch schon 3 Tage her und später scheinen die auch schlechter geworden zu sein.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

TOKUKAN schrieb:


> Was steht denn im HWM unter GPU Clock, MHz beim Max Wert?
> 
> Bzw. vielleicht hast ja noch die alte PrecisionX-Version, die neue gibt's nur auf der US site EVGA - Software - EVGA Precision X1 -> Version 0.2.6 Beta



Ja hatte die letzte Version. Bin ein grosser EVGA Fan, aber mit Precision hatte ich noch nie glück. Jetzt geht Afterburner auch nicht, weil ich ein .Net 3.5 Problem habe. Ich möchte im Moment aber mein System nicht neu installieren um dieses zu fixen. Probiere gerade ein paar softere Lösungen aus.


----------



## seahawk (26. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab generell noch nie ne wirklich gute Windforce gesehen.



Die Geforce 460 war auch okay.


----------



## gaussmath (26. September 2018)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wo bei euch bisherigen Käufern die preislich Schmerzgrenze für eine 2080 Ti gelegen hätte. 1500, 2000 Euro?


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wo bei euch bisherigen Käufern, die preislich Schmerzgrenze für eine 2080 Ti gelegen hätte. 1500, 2000 Euro?



Das ist schwierig zu beantworten. Wenn ich zurückdenke, wie die Entwicklung seit der 780ti und der Titan Modelle war und man auch die Zufriedenheit der User so liest, ist mir der Kauf eines "Top"-Modells schon einiges Wert und wäre beider 2080ti (inklusive Wasserblock) bis zu 1500Euro gegangen. Wären es jetzt 1550 oder 1600Euro geworden, wäre ich vielleicht trotzdem schwach geworden. Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich mehrere Hobbys habe und meine Hobbykasse selbst "pflege". Was ich füR welches Hobby ausgebe, hängt stark von meiner aktuellen Laune ab.

Ob ich danach den Kauf bereue, also soviel Geld ausgegeben zu haben, stellt sich leider erst sehr viel später raus. Hängt ganz stark davon ab, wann und wie Nvidia ihre nächste Generation bringt, respektiv AMD kontert.


----------



## gaussmath (26. September 2018)

Meine Schmerzgrenze läge bei 900-1000 Euro. Das Interessante ist, dass die mal bei 500 Euro lag, aber da habe ich auch noch studiert.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Meine Schmerzgrenze läge bei 900-1000 Euro. Das Interessante ist, dass die mal bei 500 Euro lag, aber da habe ich auch noch studiert.



In der Regel ist es ja so, je mehr Geld einem zur Verfügung steht, je die Schmerzgrenze sich ändert. 
Mit meinem aktuellen Gehalt und meiner Lebenssituation, kann ich mir schon einiges Leisten und dabei dennoch etwas zur Seite legen. Das kann sich aber sehr schnell ändern, das Leben ist nicht immer schön. Deshalb profitiere ich so gut wie es geht von den schönen Zeiten.

Was ich nicht Nachvollziehen kann und das liest man hauptsächlich in den News Themen ist der Hate, welcher aus dem Neid entsteht. Ich selbst bin mir bewusst, dass es eine Leute gibt, welche wesentlich mehr verdienen als ich und vielleicht auch von Haus aus besser bestückt sind, ich gönnen diesen Leute ihre Freuden und mir würde es nicht in den Sinn kommen, diese Leute zu haten. Mir ist aber auch bewusst, dass es hier viele, vielleicht noch Studenten oder eben einfach Leute welche weniger verdienen u.s.w. welche so dermassen haten, regelrecht Probleme suchen, welche im Alltag keine Rolle spielen, einfach alles schlecht reden, die Käufer dessen Produkte wie Deppen darstellen, alles nur weil sie es sich nicht leisten können. Es kommen immer wieder Sprüche, dass diese Leute sich 3 2080ti im Monat kaufen könnten... würde das stimmen, wäre der Hate nicht so gross.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass wenn die 2080 nur 450Euro kosten würde und die 2080ti 650Euro, gäbe es keinen Hate, vielleicht etwas von den Hardcore-AMD-Fanboys, dies würde sich aber in Grenzen halten.

Sorry dass ich mich hier jetzt etwas auskotzen musste, aber man kann in letzer Zeit kein Turing-New-Themen mehr lesen, wo nicht 90% ahnungslose Hate-Comments drunter stehen.


----------



## ludscha (26. September 2018)

Schmerzgrenze gibt`s in meinem Wortschatz nicht, wenn ich was haben will, dann kauf ichs mir.


----------



## RtZk (26. September 2018)

ludscha schrieb:


> Schmerzgrenze gibt`s in meinem Wortschatz nicht, wenn ich was haben will, dann kauf ichs mir.



Wenn du auf einmal einen Ferrair La Ferrari möchtest kaufst du ihn dir dann auch  ?


Ich sehe das so, würde ich jetzt eine GPU brauchen, wäre es auf jeden Fall die 2080 Ti geworden. 
Allerdings muss man hier einfach ehrlich sagen, dass die Preise stark angezogen haben und würde das überall in allen Lebensbereichen so passieren hätte man bald Probleme sich etwas zu essen zu leisten.  
Das hat auch nichts mit Hate zu tun, die Leute haben recht mit dem was sie über den Preis sagen.
Was ist das überhaupt für eine Aussage, „wenn die sie sich alle leisten können wieso kaufen sie sich dann nicht?“ , nur weil man das Geld für etwas hat muss man es nicht kaufen und darf den Preis trotzdem kritisieren und das sollte man auch, denn momentan gibt es Mehrleistung nur gegen hohen Aufpreis gegenüber der alten Generation.


----------



## ludscha (26. September 2018)

> Wenn du auf einmal einen Ferrair La Ferrari möchtest kaufst du ihn dir dann auch  ?



Ist nicht so mein Geschmack, wenn dann Mini F56 JCW, so genug Off Topic.


----------



## gaussmath (26. September 2018)

Ich sehe die hohen Preise in der Tat ziemlich kritisch. Das zu diskutieren bringt nichts, da es hier nicht reingehört und ohnehin keinen Sinn macht, wenn die Karten längst gekauft wurden. Im übrigen gönne ich den Leute hier ihren Spaß mit der Hardware. Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt.

Dass ich mal zu den Turing-Besitzern dazugehören werde, will ich gar nicht ausschließen, aber nicht zu den Preisen. Außerdem wollte ich erstmal AMD's Konter abwarten, natürlich in der Hoffnung, dass der auch wirklich kommen wird...


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2018)

Es ist meiner Meinung nach einfach ein riesen Unterschied ob ich das Produkt an sich kritisiere, was völlig in Ordnung ist, oder ob ich die Käufer persönlich angreife und als dumm oder was weiß ich darstelle


----------



## gaussmath (26. September 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Es ist meiner Meinung nach einfach ein riesen Unterschied ob ich das Produkt an sich kritisiere, was völlig in Ordnung ist, oder ob ich die Käufer persönlich angreife und als dumm oder was weiß ich darstelle



Eigentlich sollte man grundsätzlich auch das Verhalten von Menschen kritisieren dürfen. Es scheint mir, als ob die Leute mit den Jahren immer dünnhäutiger geworden sind.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn du auf einmal einen Ferrair La Ferrari möchtest kaufst du ihn dir dann auch  ?
> 
> 
> Ich sehe das so, würde ich jetzt eine GPU brauchen, wäre es auf jeden Fall die 2080 Ti geworden.
> ...



Man sollte ein Hobby nicht mit Essen vergleichen und ja es wird alles teurer und diese Spirale wird auch nicht so schnell aufhören. Und auch bei vielen anderen Hobbys ist es so, dass man bis einen gewissen Punkt ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältniss hat und nach diesem Punkt steigen die Preise überproportional an. 

Das bedeutet jetzt nicht, dass ich mir nicht auch geringere Preise gewünscht hätte. 

Aber man sollte bedenken, dass dier Herstellung nicht billiger wird und die Entwicklung ebenfalls immer schwieriger wird. Man sollte sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, dass der erste Nvidia NV1 nur 1Mio Transistoren hatte, jetzt der TU102 18600Mio Transistoren hat! Dabei hat sich die Chipfläche nur etwa 8.4mal vergrössert. Gehen wir gar nicht so weit zurück, nur mal Maxwell GM200 der ist nur etwa 20% kleiner und hat weniger als die hälfte von Transistoren. 

Ich streite nicht ab, dass Nvidia sich die Taschen gut füllt, aber ich glaube auch viele unterschätzen was ein solcher Chip für einen Aufwandt in der Entwicklung bedeutet. Wie stark nur sehr kleine Fehler sofort in Million gehen können. 

Wenn alles sooooo einfach wäre und Nvidia nun die Handbremse zieht weil keine Konkurrenz, wenn doch alles so einfach wäre, warum kommt denn nicht eine andere Firma mit dem nötigen kleingeld und haut mal so einfach eine GPU raus, welche besser ist wie eine Turing und dabei noch billiger. 

Na, nehmen wir das Essen doch nochmal, heute ist deutlisch einfacher und günstiger 1 Kilo Brot herzustellen als vor X Jahren, dennoch wird es immer teurer, weil das Leben im allgemeinen teurer wird. Nun soll ein Produkt, welches immer komplexer wird, immer aufwändiger wird in der Entwicklung aber auch in der Herstellung, da physikalische Grenzen sich immer mehr bemerkbar machen und gerade hier sollen die Preise, dann zumindest stabil bleiben? Am besten aber fallen?

Die Zeiten, wo ein Shrink noch X% Mehrleistung, dabei Sparsamer, Kostengünstiger u.s.w. noch machbar war, sind leider schon eine gute Zeit vorbei.



gaussmath schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man grundsätzlich auch das  Verhalten von Menschen kritisieren dürfen. Es scheint mir, als ob die  Leute mit den Jahren immer dünnhäutiger geworden sind.


Ja vielleicht, allerdings kann ich mit berechtigter Kritik sehr gut umgehen und versuche mich auch zu bessern. 
Aber wenn du meinen Text oben liest, sollte klar sein, dass ech nicht damit klar komme, dass etwas nur oberflächlich betrachtet wird und dann Hate entsteht.


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2018)

YouTube
Interessantes Video.


----------



## ludscha (26. September 2018)

Daniel könntest bitte mal einen Cinebench R15 machen und mir die FPS der Graka sagen ?


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> YouTube
> Interessantes Video.



Für OC Freunde nicht so toll, man sieht aber, dass Nvidia versucht hat das beste aus den Chips heraus zu hohlen.


----------



## Taonris (26. September 2018)

Was meint ihr ist ein 550 Watt Netzteil (Rechner in Signatur) ausreichend für eine MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio ?


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

ludscha schrieb:


> Daniel könntest bitte mal einen Cinebench R15 machen und mir die FPS der Graka sagen ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne OC ohne nix, muss unbedingt mein Windows neu installieren um die Visual C++ und .Net Probleme zu beseitigen.


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Für OC Freunde nicht so toll, man sieht aber, dass Nvidia versucht hat das beste aus den Chips heraus zu hohlen.



Ja leider... Man muss hier einfach mit undervolting arbeiten. Würde 3 Profile erstellen:
1. Mit 0.85V und max möglichem GPU Takt für diese Spannung + VRAM OC 
2. Dasselbe mit 0.9V
3. Mit 0.95V

Dann würde ich mal gerne wissen, wie sich das auf die FPS auswirkt alles + natürlich auf die Temps und stabil gehaltenen Coreclocks.
Bringt ja nix wenn man permanent Power limitiert ist und der Takt stark schwankt, dann lieber schön undervolten und einen stabilen Takt, zwar nicht mehr so hoch aber ohne Sprünge.
Denke man wird nicht so viel FPS verlieren, zumal man durch VRAM OC die etwas gesunkenen GPU Taktraten kompensieren kann.
Man kann dann also immer noch schneller sein wie ab Werk, würde mich über Tests freuen.

@ Auron, dein Netzteil reicht locker.


----------



## Ralle@ (26. September 2018)

Um mal wieder zum Topic zu kommen.
Ich habe mal meine RTX 2080 TI Gainward Phoenix GS abgelichtet und mich mit der Karte mal etwas beschäftigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte ist 2,75 Slots hoch und 31,4 cm lang.
Man sollte also genügend Platz haben. Ansonsten ist die Karte richtig leise, sie hat keinen Zero Fan (die Lüfter drehen mit 770 RPM im Idle was unhörbar ist) und unter Last drehen sie dann bis 1250 RPM hoch (in meinen Rechner nicht heraus zu hören) und was das wichtigste ist, die Karte hat keinerlei Spulenfiepen 
Ein kurzer Test mit dem neuen Tomb Raider ergab nach 30 Minuten 68°, Taktraten sind dabei 1875 MHZ GPU und 1750 MHZ VRAM. Am späteren Nachmittag gibt es dann mehr von mir bzw. der Karte zu lesen.


----------



## ludscha (26. September 2018)

Hm.... die 100 FPS im OpenGL schocken mich jetzt schon ein wenig, da hätte ich doch etwas mehr erwartet.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

ludscha schrieb:


> Hm.... die 100 FPS im OpenGL schocken mich jetzt schon ein wenig, da hätte ich doch etwas mehr erwartet.



Keinen Plan, was hier gut oder schlecht ist. Wie gesagt ich habe aber auch noch einige Windows Probleme, welche ich scheinbar nur durch eine neue Installation beseitigt bekomme. Weiss aber noch nicht, wann ich dies erledige.


----------



## gaussmath (26. September 2018)

@arcDaniel: Installiere einfach die SDKs.


----------



## Ralle@ (26. September 2018)

Ich habe auch mal den Cinebench mit meinem Intel System laufen lassen.
Scheinbar limitiert hier die AMD CPU, ich komme da auf 116,57 FPS, wobei sich die Karte langweilt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (26. September 2018)

Der OpenGL Test ist stark CPU limitiert. OpenGL ist hat die gleichen Schwächen wie DirectX 11.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. September 2018)

Glaube nicht das Cinebench das richtige ist um eine aktuelle Grafikkarte zu testen.


----------



## Ralle@ (26. September 2018)

Eine Karte von dem Kaliber definitiv nicht.
Die Karte taktet kaum über 800 MHZ hinaus, langeweile pur


----------



## ludscha (26. September 2018)

Ist aber auch schwach, ich baller da über 180 FPS raus mit einer 1080 non Ti.

Deine 2080 Ti macht ja arbeitsverweigerung


----------



## Ralle@ (26. September 2018)

@ludscha

Wie hoch taktet denn deine 1080? Die 2080 TI taktet da nicht wirklich hoch.


----------



## ludscha (26. September 2018)

2088 Mhz

Deine 2080 Ti müsste ja doppelt so schnell sein wie meine, wenn sie hochtackten würde.


----------



## Ralle@ (26. September 2018)

Hm, die 2080 TI taktet mit max 800 MHZ, meist 640 oder etwas um die 700.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

Da kann etwas nicht stimmen, bei Cinebench ist kein CPU Kern voll ausgelastet und die RTX schwirrt so bei 15-30% Auslastung und da bekomme ich eben etwa 100fps....


----------



## Ralle@ (26. September 2018)

Ist bei mir nicht anders.
Liegt einfach daran dass der Bench alt ist.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. September 2018)

Er ist auch eigentlich für CPUs und nicht für Grafikkarten gemacht.


----------



## ludscha (26. September 2018)

Könnte natürlich auch sein


----------



## Ralle@ (26. September 2018)

@arcDaniel

Ich habe mir das EVGA Precision Tool angesehen, das ist ja ein krampf das Tool.
Wenn du einfach undervolten willst, nimm die aktuelle BETA vom MSI Afterburner, das Tool ist wesentlich Benutzerfreundlicher 

Link:
Afterburner


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @arcDaniel
> 
> Ich habe mir das EVGA Precision Tool angesehen, das ist ja ein krampf das Tool.
> Wenn du einfach undervolten willst, nimm die aktuelle BETA vom MSI Afterburner, das Tool ist wesentlich Benutzerfreundlicher
> ...



Ja mach ich, aber leider versagt dieser wegen Problem mit Visual C++ und diese werden wegen Problemen mit .Net 3.5 ausgelöst. Haue jetzt aber schnell Windows neu drauf (wollte warten bis morgen, es nervt aber zu stark)


----------



## gaussmath (26. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ja mach ich, aber leider versagt dieser wegen Problem mit Visual C++ und diese werden wegen Problemen mit .Net 3.5 ausgelöst.



Windows 10 SDK - Windows app development


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Windows 10 SDK - Windows app development



Zu spät, ist schon fertig


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man grundsätzlich auch das Verhalten von Menschen kritisieren dürfen. Es scheint mir, als ob die Leute mit den Jahren immer dünnhäutiger geworden sind.



Sachlich kritisieren ja, aber beleidigen geht gar nicht und das hat dann auch nichts mit dünnhäutig zu tun 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2018)

Bin mal auf eure Undervolts gespannt, ich hab bisher den Eindruck das die Karten da wenig Spielraum haben bei gleichzeitiger Taktanhebung.


----------



## gaussmath (26. September 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Sachlich kritisieren ja, aber beleidigen geht gar nicht und das hat dann auch nichts mit dünnhäutig zu tun



Das klingt vielleicht ungwöhnlich für dich, aber ich habe mittlerweile die Erkenntnis erlangt, dass Beleidigung in erster Linie ein Problem des Beleidigten ist und nicht des Beleidigers. Warum ich das so sehe, würde hier zu weit führen.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

Bekomme AF einfach nicht zum laufen, noch immer ein Visual C++ 2008 Problem. Kann ein Windows Insider Problem sein, deshalb beklage ich mich jetzt auch nicht. Ich begnüge mich dann mal mit Precision X1


----------



## gaussmath (26. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Bekomme AF einfach nicht zum laufen, noch immer ein Visual C++ 2008 Problem. Kann ein Windows Insider Problem sein, deshalb beklage ich mich jetzt auch nicht. Ich begnüge mich dann mal mit Precision X1



Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable All Versions Direct Download Links


Ich würde erstmal 2017 versuchen. Das sollte Abwärtskompatibilität gewährleisten.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable All Versions Direct Download Links
> 
> 
> Ich würde erstmal 2017 versuchen. Das sollte Abwärtskompatibilität gewährleisten.



Nein, hilft leider nix. Danke aber


----------



## gaussmath (26. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Nein, hilft leider nix. Danke aber



Dann das 2008er...


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Dann das 2008er...



Da werde ich auch mit einer Fehlermeldung belohnt. Meine suche ergab, dass es an .Net 3.5 liegen könnte, also die runter und neuinstallation war einfach nicht mehr möglich. X Möglichkeiten versucht. Neuinstallation jetzt hab ich wieder .Net 3.5 der Fehler bei der Visual C++ 2008 installation ist aber geblieben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (26. September 2018)

Hast du die 64bit Varianten genommen? Welche Version von Windows 10 hast du?


----------



## DARPA (26. September 2018)

ludscha schrieb:


> Daniel könntest bitte mal einen Cinebench R15 machen und mir die FPS der Graka sagen ?





ludscha schrieb:


> Hm.... die 100 FPS im OpenGL schocken mich jetzt schon ein wenig, da hätte ich doch etwas mehr erwartet.



Der Test ist hart CPU limitiert


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hast du die 64bit Varianten genommen? Welche Version von Windows 10 hast du?



Habe mit der 64bit und der x86 versucht immer der gleiche Fehler und Afterburner gibt mir folgenden Fehler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Windows habe ich 18242


----------



## gaussmath (26. September 2018)

Ok, versuche noch die neuste .NET Runtime: Download .NET Framework 4.7.2


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ok, versuche noch die neuste .NET Runtime: Download .NET Framework 4.7.2



Keine Änderung , wie gesagt, kann am Insider Build liegen, deshalb beklage ich mich nicht sonderlich. Es ist nur schade.

Edit, ich glaube ich komme nicht daran vorbei, aber eine weitere SSD mit einer stabilen Windows Version zu pflegen.


----------



## gaussmath (26. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Keine Änderung , wie gesagt, kann am Insider Build liegen, deshalb beklage ich mich nicht sonderlich. Es ist nur schade.
> 
> Edit, ich glaube ich komme nicht daran vorbei, aber eine weitere SSD mit einer stabilen Windows Version zu pflegen.



Ungewöhnlich, aber das kann der Grund sein, ja.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

Es können nun 2 Sachen passieren:
-Ein Windows Update und AF geht wieder
-Ein Precision Update was das Prog vernünftig nutzbar macht

Egal was kommt um meine RTX vernünftig zu Optimieren muss ich warten.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2018)

Dann bleibt wohl vorerst nur Ralle für User Werte.
Was stand eigentlich auf deinem Chip? Hast du ein Foto gemacht?


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dann bleibt wohl vorerst nur Ralle für User Werte.
> Was stand eigentlich auf deinem Chip? Hast du ein Foto gemacht?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2018)

Hmm 1833A1.
Mal sehn was noch so kommt. Die Founders hatten alle Werte unterhalb von 1830.
Die meisten Customs 1830. Das dürften Chargen sein dann denke ich.

Die Chipsdeklarierung war bisher stets wie bei dir , K1-A1.


----------



## Ralle@ (26. September 2018)

Samstag gibt es dann von mir einen Vergleich mit
2080 TI gegen 1080 TI gegen Vega 64 / Vega 64 CF

Mit der aktuellen Afterburner Beta habe ich mal 1925 MHZ bei 0,925mv eingestellt (das Setting hatte ich auch bei meiner 1080 TI) und soweit läuft das auch. Ist aktuell mein Undervolt / Performance Profil.


----------



## Keinmand (26. September 2018)

Kann mich nicht entscheiden... 

ASUS ROG Strix RTX 2080Ti
Oder 
MSI Trio RTX 2080TI


----------



## Ralle@ (26. September 2018)

1080 TI oder 2080 TI?

Die Trio ist halt leiser, da der Kühler etwas mehr Fläche hat und die Karte über 3 Lüfter verfügt.


----------



## Keinmand (26. September 2018)

meinte die RTX 2080 Ti


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

So jetzt Win10 nochmal neu installiert allerdings die aktuelle normale Version (werde, wenn mehr Zeit eine zusätzliche SSD mit der Insider Version Pflegen) und Afterburner geht wieder  Ach liebe ich dieses Program. Da kann Precision noch so shiny sein, solange es aber nicht so gut wie Afterburner funktioniert ist es nur ein Fanboy Spielzeug, einen anderen Grund sehe ich nicht, weshalb man sich dies antun sollte.

Ich habe jetzt eine Kurve mit dem OC-Scanner (der bei AF auch richtig funktioniert) erstellen lassen. Bei Folding@Home war vorher der Takt bei 1920mhz, jetzt bei 2040mhz, wären also 120mhz mehr. Mal sehe ob dies auch wirklich Stabil ist. Weil mit der Kurve auch die niedrigeren Spannungen getestet und angehoben, braucht man eigentlich nur mit dem PT zu spielen um bei gewünchter Spannung den Maximalen Auto-Takt zu bekommen.

Ich bin so begeistert  jetzt gehe ich mir mal was kochen.


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2018)

Einfach nach dem OC Scanner run, die Kurve glätten nach zB 0.95V, dann abspeichern, als nächstes nach 0.9V und wieder glätten und dasselbe bei 0.85V.
Kannst auch gerne mal die Taktraten nennen, die die Kurve ausspuckt bei den 3 Spannungen, damit man mal einen Einblick hat, wie stark die Taktraten sinken mit diesen 3 Spannungswerten.
Dann noch mal ein FPS Test mit den 3 Profilen, dann könnten wir sehen, wie sehr sich OC lohnt


----------



## defender197899 (26. September 2018)

Für alle die das extreme lieben  die neue Hall of Fame 
GALAX RTX 2080 Ti HOF OC Lab WC Edition: Fluessigstickstoffkuehler und dreimal 8Pin | PC Builder's Club


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2018)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Für alle die das extreme lieben  die neue Hall of Fame
> GALAX RTX 2080 Ti HOF OC Lab WC Edition: Fluessigstickstoffkuehler und dreimal 8Pin | PC Builder's Club



Also WC Edition, musste schmunzeln, als ich das las, Zweideutigkeit FTW^^


----------



## Snowhack (26. September 2018)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Für alle die das extreme lieben  die neue Hall of Fame
> GALAX RTX 2080 Ti HOF OC Lab WC Edition: Fluessigstickstoffkuehler und dreimal 8Pin | PC Builder's Club



Also für 1500€ inkl Waterblock und dem weißen PCB  hätte ich ja gesagt,  aber 1800€ für 0% Mehrwert   NO WAY  so extrem bin ich auch nicht


----------



## defender197899 (26. September 2018)

WaKü macht auch für Pascal nur Sinn wenn es um die Laustärke geht  und mit den  GPU Boost technologien  wird das auch nicht mehr anders .


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

@Duvar du hast viele Wünsche 

@all
Ich denke der OC Scanner, welcher an sich Teil der NVAPI ist, ist es ja nicht nur möglich die Kurve erstellen zu lassen aber auch zu testen. Hier ist mir aufgefallen, dass mit Momenten die GPU gar nicht so hoch taktet aber sehr warm (bei mir 51°C) wird. Ich denke, dass hier auch die Tensor Cores und RT Cores mit getestet werden.

Damit will ich sagen, wer sich jetzt für Stabilitätstest nur auf Benchmarks verlässt, könnte bei den ersten Spielen mit DLSS oder/und Raytracing vielleicht dumm aus der Wäsche schauen.

Ich finde es einfach klasse, dass man eine stabile Kurve hat, welche fast alles aus der Karte herausnimmt (Manuell geht vielleicht minimal) und man den Verbrauch einfach frei über das PT regel kann.

Was ich mit nun wünschen würde, ist dies 4 Messpunkte selbst bestimmen zu können. Sprich, dass man für die höchste Spannung einen geringeren Takt angeben kann und die anderen 3 Punkte sich gleichmässig nach unten verteilen.

Oder dass man mit dem Scanner selbst punkte festsetzen kann. Dann wären Duvar's wünsche ohne grossen Aufwandt machbar. 
Einfach sagen:
"Scanner lote mir den Maximalen Takt für 0,85V aus." oder "Scanner teste ob mein Takt bei der Spannung 0,85V stabil ist."

Aber solche feinheiten werden sie sich sicherlich für die nächste Generation aufheben....


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2018)

Sobald der Scanner einmal durch lief ist es ja leicht und eine Sache von Sekunden, die Werte für welche Spannungen auch immer zu speichern.
Wenn du zB den max Wert für 0.95V willst, dann belässt du die Kurve bis 0.95V, sprich alles links von 0.95V nicht anrühren und alles nach 0.95V, sprich rechts davon zu einer geraden Linie machen.
Die 0.95V muss halt der höchste Punkt in der Kurve sein und alles ab 1.093V ist zu vernachlässigen, da die Spannung sowieso nicht höher geht, heisst in dem Fall also, alles ab 0.95V bis 1.093V muss eine Gerade sein.
Dasselbe halt für die anderen Spannungswerte, würde aber mit 0.95V beginnen und abspeichern, dann musst du für 0.9V nicht erneut so viele Punkte (bis 1.093V) runter ziehen.
Natürlich wäre es toll, wenn das Tool dies selbst erledigen würde, dass hab ich mir schon vor längerem gewünscht, aber wurde noch nicht umgesetzt.
Der Scanner nimmt einem aber eine Menge Arbeit ab, weil ohne muss man erstmal jeden Punkt beginnend ab 0.8V selber ausloten und das dauert ewig, 
weil man die ganzen Punkte auch auf Stabilität testen muss, wenn man es perfekt machen will.
Dank dem Scanner hast du schon die komplett optimierte Kurve und musst nur die paar Punkte runter ziehen und fertig.
Weißt hoffentlich was ich meine, ansonsten mal hier reinschauen, dann siehst du was ich mit der Gerade nach gewünschter Spannung meine.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...80-ti-verbrauchsmessungen-41.html#post8661397


----------



## RtZk (26. September 2018)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Für alle die das extreme lieben  die neue Hall of Fame
> GALAX RTX 2080 Ti HOF OC Lab WC Edition: Fluessigstickstoffkuehler und dreimal 8Pin | PC Builder's Club



Mich würde mal das PT interessieren.
Der Preis hat es echt in sich, was kostet dann erst die Kingpin  .

Übrigens, die FTW3 ist auch draußen EVGA - DE - Produkte - EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti FTW3 ULTRA GAMING, 11G-P4-2487-KR, 11GB GDDR6, iCX2 & RGB LED - 11G-P4-2487-KR

Ach ja jetzt wird bei Geizhals zwischen verschiedenen TU102 unterschieden, wie zu erwarten, die ganzen billigen Karten mit Raidal Kühler haben den schlechten und die mit anständigem Kühler den guten.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ach ja jetzt wird bei Geizhals zwischen verschiedenen TU102 unterschieden, wie zu erwarten, die ganzen billigen Karten mit Raidal Kühler haben den schlechten und die mit anständigem Kühler den guten.



Richtig so! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Mich würde mal das PT interessieren.
> Der Preis hat es echt in sich, was kostet dann erst die Kingpin  .
> 
> Übrigens, die FTW3 ist auch draußen EVGA - DE - Produkte - EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti FTW3 ULTRA GAMING, 11G-P4-2487-KR, 11GB GDDR6, iCX2 & RGB LED - 11G-P4-2487-KR
> ...



Die Nummer mit dem Binning ist einfach Lachhaft bei dem Preis.


----------



## RtZk (26. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Nummer mit dem Binning ist einfach Lachhaft bei dem Preis.



Finde ich nicht, so bekommt man wenigstens mal was für sein Geld und hat nicht womöglich richtig Pech mit einem verdammt teuren Modell.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht, so bekommt man wenigstens mal was für sein Geld und hat nicht womöglich richtig Pech mit einem verdammt teuren Modell.



Muss man bei 1300 Euro nochmal differenzieren?
Arc hat seine Karte eh umgebaut, nur das er sinnfrei nen dicken Kühler und nen höheren Standardtakt bekommen hat.
Beides editiert er doch sowieso, er bezahlt also konkret für etwas was er schlicht nicht benötigt.

Nichtmal das PT hat Besonderheiten bei den teuren Modellen. Die 10Watt mehr die einige Karten haben kann man sich nu wirklich schenken oder?

Das selbe würde auf dich zutreffen mit deinem Morpheus,den könntest du eigentlich problemlos mitnehmen. Dafür tut es auch ne Air.


----------



## RtZk (26. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Muss man bei 1300 Euro nochmal differenzieren?
> Arc hat seine Karte eh umgebaut, nur das er sinnfrei nen dicken Kühler und nen höheren Standardtakt bekommen hat.
> Beides editiert er doch sowieso, er bezahlt also konkret für etwas was er schlicht nicht benötigt.
> 
> ...



Ich würde nichts unter einer Kingpin oder einer Lightning kaufen  und deren Kühler können locker mit dem Morpheus mit halten, bzw. konnten es in der Vorgängergeneration, lieber verkaufe ich dann wenn ich irgendwann wechsele den Morpheus eben gleich mit (außer ich kaufe ein Modell mit miesem Kühler, was aber eher unwahrscheinlich ist), mit dem bin ich eh nicht zufrieden, ich bereue es immer noch meine Lightning damals zurückgeschickt zu haben, klar ist der Morpheus deutlich besser als die normalen Custom Designs, aber das PCB und das Bios der Top Karten hat man dadurch immer noch nicht und der Kühler ist auch nicht besser als von diesen. 
Ich weiß was du meinst, aber die wirklich guten Modelle sind bis auf die Trio noch gar nicht released, die ganzen Palit und Gainward Teile, sowie die normale AMP und noch kleiner bei Zotac oder die Evga Modelle mit 2 Lüftern hatten auch bei Pascal kein hohes PT. Ich hoffe da auf die Aorus Xtreme, die AMP Extreme, die Hof, die Lightning und die Kingpin.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2018)

Man kann das sicher so sehen wie Ihr beiden, mich würde es stören. Probleme mit Biosversionen und PT mag ich generell nicht. Ich bin da glücklicherweise mit meiner Karte auch sehr flexibel was ich zu schätzen weiß.
Soll  aber nicht heißen das man mit anderen Lösungen nicht auch auskommt.

Das ich meinen Morpheus mitnehmen kann wäre für mich Grundvorraussetzung.

Mal was anderes, hat wer der RTX Besitzer hier ein Spiel mit der Unigine Engine auf der Platte?


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, hat wer der RTX Besitzer hier ein Spiel mit der Unigine Engine auf der Platte?



Ich wollte danac Heaven und Superposition installieren, kann dann meine Ergebnisse posten. Oder meintest du Unreal Engine Spiele? Ich habe Gears4 eine sehr gutes UE4 Spiel mit sehr gutem Benchmark


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich wollte danac Heaven und Superposition installieren, kann dann meine Ergebnisse posten. Oder meintest du Unreal Engine Spiele? Ich habe Gears4 eine sehr gutes UE4 Spiel mit sehr gutem Benchmark



Nein ich meine Spiele mit der Unity Engine, also z.B. Subnautica, Sudden Strike 4, Wastelands 2 etc.. Ich seh grad ich hab schon wieder Unigine geschrieben, sry ich verwechsel die beiden Sachen ständig.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein ich meine Spiele mit der Unity Engine, also z.B. Subnautica, Sudden Strike 4, Wastelands 2 etc.. Ich seh grad ich hab schon wieder Unigine geschrieben, sry ich verwechsel die beiden Sachen ständig.



recore was bist jetzt bei höheren Auflösungen immer schlecht lief, um Spiele wie Pillars mach ich mit keine sorgen, da reichts ja schon ne APU für 4K (überspitzt).


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> recore was bist jetzt bei höheren Auflösungen immer schlecht lief, um Spiele wie Pillars mach ich mit keine sorgen, da reichts ja schon ne APU für 4K (überspitzt).



Mir gehts primär um das Phänomen im Firestrike Ultra. Ich vermute das die 2080er in eingen spielen schlechter abschneidet als die 1080ti FE aufgrund einer Bandbreitenlimitierung. Due Unity Engine benutzt oft eine Speicherkomprimierung die eine hohe Bandbreite in UHD erfordert, daher wäre die Engien ideal gewesen um das mal zu testen.

Vielleicht hast du ein Spiel was sich ähnlich verhält?

Aber ich denke Firestrike Ultra könnte auch gehen, hast du das?


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2018)

Könnte hier wirklich ReCore testen, dieses lief bei niedrigen Auflösungen immer sehr gut, sobald aber 4K ins Spiel kann, kamen seht böse Nachladeruckler, Obwohl der VRam nicht voll war.


----------



## ATIR290 (27. September 2018)

@Gurdi

Kaufst Dir auch eine RTX 2080 oder gar 2080TI


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Könnte hier wirklich ReCore testen, dieses lief bei niedrigen Auflösungen immer sehr gut, sobald aber 4K ins Spiel kann, kamen seht böse Nachladeruckler, Obwohl der VRam nicht voll war.



Hmm könnte funktionieren. Du müsstest das Spiel dann an einer anspruchsvollen Szene testen, am besten mit Szenen Übergängen wo der Speicher gefordert wird.
Der Speichertakt müsste auf 5Ghz gesenkt werden um die 2080 zu simulieren und auf 5,5Ghz um die 1080ti zu simulieren. Interessant´wäre dann dabei die leistunsskalierug im Verhältnis zur Bandbreite.



ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Kaufst Dir auch eine RTX 2080 oder gar 2080TI



Hatte als das PCB geleakt wurde die Hoffnung das die 2080 ne gute OC Karte wird, aber die Karten sind rund herum limitiert(kein Flash, enges PT, kaum Spannungserhöhung möglich) und auch  Grundleistung ist mir zu niedrig. Der hohe Preis macht sein übriges. Die 2080ti wäre interessant in der Theorie, der Preis ist mit aber deutlich zu hoch.


----------



## ATIR290 (27. September 2018)

Also nicht
Auf Vega 7 oder Navi Groß Warten ?


----------



## Snowhack (27. September 2018)

@arcDaniel 

hat das mit dem Waterblock geklappt für die FE Edition und der EVGA XC Ultra ?


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2018)

Zuerstmal an @Gurdi
Ich hatte noch einen Savegame von einer Problemstelle, wo 4K mit der Vega nicht möglich waren. Jetzt mit der RTX komme ich auf über 120fps! VSync an und Spiel läuft sehr viel besser. Warum nicht Perfekt? Weil die Frametimes regelmässige Spikes anzeigen, welche ich aber nicht spüren konne.
Zu den Werten meiner Kurve welche dich interessieren:
0,95V --> 1950mhz =+152mhz
0,9V --> 1860mhz = +161mhz
0,8V --> 1170mhz = +153mhz

Man sieht gut, dass man für eine optimale Leistung die Kurve bearbeiten muss und nicht einfach stumpf den OC-Regler auf +XYmhz stellen.




Snowhack schrieb:


> @arcDaniel
> 
> hat das mit dem Waterblock geklappt für die FE Edition und der EVGA XC Ultra ?



Ja gar keine Probleme. Das RGB Kabel hat nur etwas genervt um den Block sauber auf die Karte aufzusetzen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. September 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @arcDaniel
> 
> Ich habe mir das EVGA Precision Tool angesehen, das ist ja ein krampf das Tool.
> Wenn du einfach undervolten willst, nimm die aktuelle BETA vom MSI Afterburner, das Tool ist wesentlich Benutzerfreundlicher
> ...



mit dem Precision X1 kann man aber stärker undervolten



Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm 1833A1.
> Mal sehn was noch so kommt. Die Founders hatten alle Werte unterhalb von 1830.
> Die meisten Customs 1830. Das dürften Chargen sein dann denke ich.
> 
> Die Chipsdeklarierung war bisher stets wie bei dir , K1-A1.



18 ist das Jahr und 33 die Kalender Woche

K1 steht wohl dafür, welcher Speicher Controller wegratzionalisiert wurde


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> mit dem Precision X1 kann man aber stärker undervolten...




Wo denn?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wo denn?



da wo man die Spannungs/Takt Kurve einstellen kann

beim Afterburner is da bei 800mV Schluss bei PX-1 (ich glaub ich nenns ab jetzt Pacifista) kann man auch nierieger Werte wählen ... aber niedrieger als 706mV scheints nicht zu gehen

allerdings is das bis jetzt wirklich noch ein Krampf ... da man im Gegensatz zu Afterburner keine Spanungs/Takt Kombi forcieren kann


----------



## kwax86 (27. September 2018)

Ich möchte mir eine 2080ti kaufen und diese mit Wasser kühlen.
Das PT muss dafür natürlich weichen, also entweder Liquid Metal
auf die shunts oder einen Widerstand löten.

Oder und das ist meine eigentliche Frage:

Geht auch selbstklebende Kupferfolie mit 5 Milliohm Widerstand?


----------



## RossiCX (27. September 2018)

kwax86 schrieb:


> Das PT muss dafür natürlich weichen, also entweder Liquid Metal
> auf die shunts oder einen Widerstand löten.



Das bringt nichts, guck dir mal das Video von der8auer an, kaum Mehrleistung, dafür aber massiv Mehrverbrauch.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> da wo man die Spannungs/Takt Kurve einstellen kann
> 
> beim Afterburner is da bei 800mV Schluss bei PX-1 (ich glaub ich nenns  ab jetzt Pacifista) kann man auch nierieger Werte wählen ... aber  niedrieger als 706mV scheints nicht zu gehen
> 
> allerdings is das bis jetzt wirklich noch ein Krampf ... da man im  Gegensatz zu Afterburner keine Spanungs/Takt Kombi forcieren  kann



Glaube mir, in diesem Bereich ist es nur noch einen  Tropfen auf den Warmen Stein. Und nur deswegen all die Unannehmlichkeiten in kauf nehmen? Jetzt mal Klartext (und das sage ich als EVGA Fan) EVGA hat den Code von Unwinder unerlaubt benutzt, als sie dies verboten bekamen ging es nur noch nach unten. Im Gegensatz dazu sieht AF zwar noch immmer sehr altbacken aus, funktioniert aber perfekt und auch die neuen Sachen machen eher selten Probleme. Auch, entgegen anderer Meinungen hört Unwinder auf die Community, ABER nur wenn es auch tatsächliche Bugs sind. Auf Probleme wo dieses eher vor dem Schirm sitzt, reagiert er sehr forsch. Oder wenn etwas ganz klar in den Release Notes steht und einer genau diese Probleme als; schau was ich gefunden habe", dann sollte man keine zu dünne Haut haben....



kwax86 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir eine 2080ti kaufen und diese mit Wasser kühlen.
> Das PT muss dafür natürlich weichen, also entweder Liquid Metal
> auf die shunts oder einen Widerstand löten.
> 
> ...



Ersten Aussagen zufolge, geht sie in einen gesperrten Modus, wenn du Shunts zu stark überbrückt werden, also reicht es nur einen zu brücken.
Also bei der 2080ti (Ref-PCB) ist ein Shunt (8-Pin Stecker)auf der Rückseite, welcher sehr gut erreichbar ist. die Backplate von EK ist nicht mit allen Schrauben befestigt und hat man sehr schnell runter (ohne den PC auseinander zu nehmen). 

Meine Idee Etwas Draht mit Panzertabe auf den Shunt kleben, das lässt sich immer anstandslos rückgängig machen


----------



## kwax86 (27. September 2018)

Danke RossiCX,

Du hast absolut recht, habe mir jedes OC Video (Gamers Nexus, Jays 2 Cents, 8auer  etc.) angeschaut und 
habe keine lust , das der takt immer wie ein Flummi hoch und runter springt.
Also ja, die Karte verbraucht mehr aber mache es trotzdem. 
Die frage ist nur wie...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Glaube mir, in diesem Bereich ist es nur noch einen  Tropfen auf den Warmen Stein. Und nur deswegen all die Unannehmlichkeiten in kauf nehmen? ...



is halt interessant die Grenzen auszuloten

und 1400Mhz bei 706 mV is schon sehr geil ^^




kwax86 schrieb:


> Danke RossiCX,
> 
> Du hast absolut recht, habe mir jedes OC Video (Gamers Nexus, Jays 2 Cents, 8auer  etc.) angeschaut und
> habe keine lust , das der takt immer wie ein Flummi hoch und runter springt.
> ...



gute Kühlung scheint wohl fast wichtiger zu sein

GeForce RTX 2080 Ti - Warum Wasserkuehlung wichtiger ist als manuelle UEbertaktung und diese herzlich wenig bringt - Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## RossiCX (27. September 2018)

Die Idee mit Kupferkabeln auf Klebeband hatte ich auch schon, k.A. ob das funktioniert. der8auer hat, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, einen Widerstand physikalisch zerteilt, damit der Shuntmod überhaupt funktioniert und die Karte nicht in den Failsafe Modus geht.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2018)

RossiCX schrieb:


> Die Idee mit Kupferkabeln auf Klebeband hatte ich auch schon, k.A. ob das funktioniert. der8auer hat, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, einen Widerstand physikalisch zerteilt, damit der Shuntmod überhaupt funktioniert und die Karte nicht in den Failsafe Modus geht.



Nein, er hat zuerst 2 Shunts mit einem Kabel überbrückt (gelötet) als dies nicht ging, hat er einfach einen Kabel getrennt. Sauberer wäre gewesen, er hätte ihn einfach wieder abgelötet. Somit bleicht NUR 1 SHUNT überbrücken. Und bei der Ti ist hier einer sehr gut erreichbar auf der Rückseite.


----------



## RtZk (27. September 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> GeForce RTX 2080 Ti - Warum Wasserkuehlung wichtiger ist als manuelle UEbertaktung und diese herzlich wenig bringt - Tom's Hardware Deutschland



Ich weiß nicht was er damit will, 200mhz für 60 Watt mehr ist nicht wenig, sondern für OC verdammt gut,  mich hätten 100+ Watt keineswegs gewundert.  Manuelles OC ist hingegen bei Turing extrem wichtig, da die Karten out of the Box schlicht schlecht eingestellt sind und nur am Anfang gut boosten und danach total abfallen.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> ...  Manuelles OC ist hingegen bei Turing extrem wichtig, da die Karten out of the Box schlicht schlecht eingestellt sind und nur am Anfang gut boosten und danach total abfallen.



Wo hast du denn diese Weissheit her? Meine lief von werk extrem sauber, jetzt mit dem OC-Scanner (Afterburner) ganz Automatisch eine neue Kurve erstellt bekommen und man hat ein vernünftiges OC. 
Manuell bekommt man hier nur noch extrem wenig raus, dies ist dann nur noch interessant um bessere Benchmark-Scores zu erziehlen. Für den Alltag aber absolut schnuppe.


----------



## RtZk (27. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn diese Weissheit her? Meine lief von werk extrem sauber, jetzt mit dem OC-Scanner (Afterburner) ganz Automatisch eine neue Kurve erstellt bekommen und man hat ein vernünftiges OC.
> Manuell bekommt man hier nur noch extrem wenig raus, dies ist dann nur noch interessant um bessere Benchmark-Scores zu erziehlen. Für den Alltag aber absolut schnuppe.



Aus allen Tests, in denen die Karte letztendlich mit 1,8ghz oder sogar noch weiter drunter gelaufen ist.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Aus allen Tests, in denen die Karte letztendlich mit 1,8ghz oder sogar noch weiter drunter gelaufen ist.



in den test waren die Chips aber sicherlich recht warm oder?


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Aus allen Tests, in denen die Karte letztendlich mit 1,8ghz oder sogar noch weiter drunter gelaufen ist.



Also dann hier ein kleiner Test mit Firestrike Ultra:
@Stock
GFX Test1: 1785-1800mhz hier schlägt das PT gnadenlos zu
GFX Test 2: 1845-1920mhz schon minimal besser
GFX Score 8113

@Stock mit 130%
GFX Test1: 1890-1920mhz PT greift nicht mehr so oft
GFX Test2: fast durchgehend 1920mhz
GFX Score: 8276

@OC Sanner Kurve, +130%PT, +1000mhz Vram
GFX Test1: 1995-2010mhz PT erreicht
GFX Test2: fast druchgehen 2040mhz
GFX Score: 8922

Der OC Scanner macht einen verdammt guten Job und manuelles OC eher uninteressant, vielleicht bekommt man noch minimal mehr raus, aber das rettet einen dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## RtZk (27. September 2018)

Der OC Scanner ist trotzdem nichts, dass du out of the box hast, auch den werden die meisten nicht verwenden.
Auch das PT anzuheben ist im Grunde nach nichts anderes als OC.

Selbst in so kurzen Benchmarks wie dem Fire Strike Ultra wird der Boost nicht gehalten, das ist es eben weshalb man selbst was machen sollte, ob jetzt PT anheben oder den OC Scanner zu nutzen oder den Core Clock anzuheben.



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> in den test waren die Chips aber sicherlich recht warm oder?



Ich schätze mal so warm wie sie eben auch werden wenn du Spiele spielst.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. September 2018)

Die Gainward ist scho geil.
Witcher 3, Ultra Settings, Haiworks On, 1440p mit 875mv bei 1850 MHZ GPU Takt erreicht die Karte Max. 56 Grad bei 45% Lüfter (1125 - 1150 RPM). Die Karte ist dabei unhörbar und mein System braucht dabei zwischen 251 - 263 Watt, je nach dem was grad los ist.

System:

CPU: 8700K @ 4,5 GHZ
RAM: 2x 8GB DDR 4 3200
Mainboard: Z370 Asus Mini ITX ROG
Lüfter: 3x 14cm Silent Wings 3 @ 5V, 1x 12cm Silent Wing 3 @ 5V
Grafikkarte: Gainward RTX 2080 TI Phoenix GS
Netzteil: Lepa Max Gold 800W

Die 875mv waren mal so aus dem Bauch raus eingestellt. Mal schauen ob damit Tomb Raider mit Ray Traycing stabil ist.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2018)

Die Karte verbraucht nur 115-130W bei dir?


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Der OC Scanner ist trotzdem nichts, dass du out of the box hast, auch den werden die meisten nicht verwenden.
> Auch das PT anzuheben ist im Grunde nach nichts anderes als OC.
> 
> Selbst in so kurzen Benchmarks wie dem Fire Strike Ultra wird der Boost nicht gehalten, das ist es eben weshalb man selbst was machen sollte, ob jetzt PT anheben oder den OC Scanner zu nutzen oder den Core Clock anzuheben.
> ...



Wir scheinen Manuelles OC ander zu interpretieren, deine Aussage dass Turing out of the Box schlecht eingestellt ist, ist dennoch für die Tonne, wenn ich jetzt den Niedrigsten Takt bei Firestrike Ulta @Stock nehme, also 1785mhz, sind dies noch immer 135mhz mehr als der eigentliche Boost den EVGA garantiert bei meiner Ultra und 150mhz mehr als eine FE! Also beleibt der Stakt sogar bei sehr hoher beanspruchung über dem was Out of the Box garantiert wird. 
Beim besten Willen aber wo kann man da von schlecht reden?


----------



## RossiCX (27. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Nein, er hat zuerst 2 Shunts mit einem Kabel überbrückt (gelötet) als dies nicht ging, hat er einfach einen Kabel getrennt.



Die Aussage "haben wir den unteren Shuntwiderstand durchgeschnitten" hörte sich für mich so an, als hätten sie den Widerstand auf der Karte durchtrennt. Das Kabel zu trennen macht natürlich auch viel mehr Sinn, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## RtZk (27. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wir scheinen Manuelles OC ander zu interpretieren, deine Aussage dass Turing out of the Box schlecht eingestellt ist, ist dennoch für die Tonne, wenn ich jetzt den Niedrigsten Takt bei Firestrike Ulta @Stock nehme, also 1785mhz, sind dies noch immer 135mhz mehr als der eigentliche Boost den EVGA garantiert bei meiner Ultra und 150mhz mehr als eine FE! Also beleibt der Stakt sogar bei sehr hoher beanspruchung über dem was Out of the Box garantiert wird.
> Beim besten Willen aber wo kann man da von schlecht reden?



1,785 ghz sind für ein halbwegs passables Custom Modell echt nichts besonderes (eher ziemlich schlecht), der angegebene Boost Takt ist völlig egal. Pascal hat das gleiche OC Potenzial und da laufen die halbwegs passablen Customs in aller Regel mit 1,9ghz+. Kann es sein, dass du keine Pascal hattest? Ansonsten hättest du ziemlich sicher gewusst, dass der Boost Takt absolut unbedeutend ist. 
Ohne das du hier selbst Hand an legst verschwendest du Leistung.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2018)

RossiCX schrieb:


> Die Aussage "haben wir den unteren Shuntwiderstand durchgeschnitten" hörte sich für mich so an, als hätten sie den Widerstand auf der Karte durchtrennt. Das Kabel zu trennen macht natürlich auch viel mehr Sinn, danke für den Hinweis.



Tatsächlich, wenn man aber das Englishe Video ansieht ist es klarer, da redet er vom Wire also Kabel. Muss ich mir seine Videos jetzt immer 2mal ansehen 



RtZk schrieb:


> 1,785 ghz sind für ein halbwegs passables Custom  Modell echt nichts besonderes (eher ziemlich schlecht), der angegebene  Boost Takt ist völlig egal. Pascal hat das gleiche OC Potenzial und da  laufen die halbwegs passablen Customs in aller Regel mit 1,9ghz+. Kann  es sein, dass du keine Pascal hattest? Ansonsten hättest du ziemlich  sicher gewusst, dass der Boost Takt absolut unbedeutend ist.
> Ohne das du hier selbst Hand an legst verschwendest du Leistung.



Doch sogar eine sehr gute, eine MSI 1080 Seahawk EK und ja ich weiss wie die sich verhalten. Dennoch sind die Base und Boost angaben relevant, wird die Baseclock nicht gehalten oder der Boost sogar bei optimalen Bedingungen nicht erreicht, hat die Karte ein Problem, es ist nicht das was man gekauft hat.
Dass jetzt die Karten dennoch höher Takten ist alles schön und gut, muss aber als Bonus angesehen werden. Es ist einfach keine Selbstverständlichkeit.

Ich habe mit diesem Hobby 1997 angefangen und damals mit veralteter Hardware, hier war OC noch spannend, Heute ist es ja selbstverständlich geworden.

Sorry ich habe jetzt ein Bild eine Szene im Kopf:
Host kauft sich ein 100PS Auto und geht damit auf den Prüfstand, och kommen nur 110PS raus. 
Zum Händler: "das Auto ist schlecht abgestimmt, war damit auf dem Prüfstand"
Händler: "Ja un was war das Resultat?"
Hosrt: "Ja nur 110PS, hätte mehr erwartet"
Händler: "Ja aber Herr Horst sie haben doch nur ein Auto von 100PS gekauft"

Es ist so und du wirst nirgends einen Satz, weder von Nvidia noch von einem Boardpartner finden, welcher sagt, die Karte taktet sicher mehr als unser Angaben, können vielleicht, müssen aber nicht.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. September 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Karte verbraucht nur 115-130W bei dir?



Sorry, da sind die Zahlen etwas durcheinander geraten.
251 - 263W braucht das System. Die knapp 130W sind mit FPS Cap auf 75, da hat die Karte dann um die 50° auf der GPU. Der Kühler ist echt gut, da kann ich nur meinen Hut vor Gainward ziehen.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also dann hier ein kleiner Test mit Firestrike Ultra:
> @Stock
> GFX Test1: 1785-1800mhz hier schlägt das PT gnadenlos zu
> GFX Test 2: 1845-1920mhz schon minimal besser
> ...



Könntest du den Ultra mal mit den Speichertaktraten wie vorher angegeben testen und wieviel man damit prozentual verliert?


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2018)

Bei Gelegenheit mache ich dies.

Ach ja, neuer Treiber 411.70 
GeForce 411.70 WHQL driver download


----------



## RossiCX (27. September 2018)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand eine Karte von Media Markt bekommen?


----------



## Snowhack (27. September 2018)

Bei Mir ist es nun auch Morgen endlich so weit  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab mir mal aus Spaß die Asus RTX 2080 Ti Turbo bestellt bis meine andren Karten kommen. 

__________________________________________________

Support am Telefon: 

1.  Wie viel Powerlimit hat die Karte ? 

2.  Oh Ah hier steht 250Watt !

1.  und maximal Aufnahme ? 

2.  375 Watt !

1.  Sind Sie sicher das die Karte sich die 375 Watt auch ziehen darf, oder ist Sie wie alle anderen Karten Bios seitig gedrosselt  auf 300 bis 330 Watt ?

2.  Nach den Stromanschlüssen schaft Sie 375 Watt. 

1.  Danke für das Gespräch. 
______________________________________________

sollte eigentlich nach Takt angaben den NON-A Chip verbaut haben.   

ob da mit Power-Mod und Wasserkühlung auch die 2050Mhz bis 2100Mhz gehen bei 1,05VCore.

Bin gespannt.


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (27. September 2018)

Im Sold.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Bei Mir ist es nun auch Morgen endlich so weit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wird ja mal spannend, da bin ich mal auf deine Ergebnisse gespannt.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2018)

Ich ebenfalls, mal sehen wie gut Nvidia selbst selektiert.


----------



## Snowhack (27. September 2018)

Ich gebe mein bestes  

Lieferung Morgen zwischen 8 - 11Uhr Lauft DHL


----------



## Snowhack (27. September 2018)

@arcDaniel 

hast du noch ein paar gute Bilder vom deinem PCB Rückseite ?

Du meintest auch das ein Widerstand von der Rückseite erreicht werden könnte, und man so recht einfach Rückstand los ein Mod realisieren kann.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snowhack (27. September 2018)

Weißt du auch zufällig für welchen Anschluss ? 

wenn das PCI ist werde ich mit Sicherheit die Finder davon lassen 

ansonsten einfach ein Kupferkabel drüber kleben 

Also die Analysen sprechen alle von 

Sie denken es ist ein 8 Pin Widerstand


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der hintere und hier der Rote sollen die 8-Pin Stecker sein. Der Grüne müsste der PCIe sein. 

Kann man aber leicht nachmessen wenn die Karte nackt ist. 

Da ich hier nicht modden wollte, hatte ich auch nicht gemessen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snowhack (27. September 2018)

Dann werde ich wohl direkt mal ein Kupferkabel drauf machen um das Powerlimit zu umgehen. 

Aber erst Teste ich dir Karte Standard was geht.


----------



## Snowhack (28. September 2018)

ASUS  GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Turbo O11G





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Lüfter  ein Video :

YouTube

_____________________________________________________________
_____________________________________________________________


Powerlimit 100%  (250 Watt)

Möglichkeit der Erhöhung 20% im Tool Afterburner.  (300Watt)

Takt Stabil bis 2055Mhz  (Lüfter 100% um Templimit zu Minimieren) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Würde mit Sicherheit noch mehr gehen ohne Power- und Temperaturlimit)

der Speicher läuft Stabile bis 15,8Ghz (7900Mhz) (+900Mhz)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_____________________________________________________________
_____________________________________________________________

Benchmark: 

Divison: Ultra Voreinstellung. (Karte @Stock)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fire Strike OC (1920Mhz)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-7920X Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X299 AORUS Ultra Gaming-CF

Fire Stike Extrem OC (1920Mhz)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-7920X Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X299 AORUS Ultra Gaming-CF


Time Spy OC:  (1920Mhz)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-7920X Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X299 AORUS Ultra Gaming-CF

Gameplay Video:

YouTube


_____________________

Anmerkung in eigener Sache:

ein 7920X @ 4,7 Ghz  und eine RTX 2080Ti OC  hat mein Netzteil 750 Watt Gold zum Abschalten gebracht.


----------



## HisN (28. September 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> ein 7920X @ 4,7 Ghz  und eine RTX 2080Ti OC  hat mein Netzteil 750 Watt Gold zum Abschalten gebracht.



4,7Ghz ist ja auch sportlich für einen 12-Kerner


----------



## Schaffe89 (28. September 2018)

Wunderbar, also machen auch die Billig Chips nach der ersten Stichprobe mit Gammelkühlung  ganz gute Taktraten mit.
Das wird den Kritikern wohl nicht ganz so schmecken.
2,1GHz dürften mit Wakü dann drinnen sein.


----------



## Ex3cut3r (28. September 2018)

Also heute ist meine RTX 2080 Gigabyte Gaming OC angekommen, das Ding ist der Hammer, komme von einer GTX 1070. Spieleauflösung 3440x1440. OC Potzenzial ist Krass, 2100mhz und +700 beim VRAM sind Stabil möglich. PT auf Max. Der Kühler ist auch ganz toll, läuft mit schnuckeligen 1300-1400RPM @ 64-65 Grad. Was wirklich ein Mindfuck war, war Wolfenstein 2. In dieser Szene (siehe Bild) hatte ich mit der GTX 1070 "nur" 65 FPS mit allen Details auf Maximum. Und nun gibt es einfach eine Steigerung von über 100% 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. September 2018)

Die RTX2080 ist auch nicht so schwer zu bekommen. Die scheint kaum welche zu Interessieren. Die RTX2080ti ist leider immer noch kaum zu finden. Die FE von nVidia immer noch nicht wieder bestellbar


----------



## Snowhack (28. September 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wunderbar, also machen auch die Billig Chips nach der ersten Stichprobe mit Gammelkühlung  ganz gute Taktraten mit.
> Das wird den Kritikern wohl nicht ganz so schmecken.
> 2,1GHz dürften mit Wakü dann drinnen sein.



Dazu können wir leider noch nichts sagen da selbst meine **billige** Turbo einen  A Chip hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geht auch schon ohne Wakü nur mit aufgedrehten Lüfter  ohne Powerlimit und Temp Problemen aber kein Problem.


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2018)

@Snow: Interessant. Du hast den selben Chip wie die kleineren Custommodelle.
Was sagt GPU Z und/oder der Treiber. Die schlechteren Chips sollen ja eine andere Treibersignatur haben.


----------



## Snowhack (28. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RtZk (28. September 2018)

Hm seltsam, gibt es dann eventuell extra Versionen für die Fertig Rechner? Denn irgendwohin müssen die schlechten Chips ja dann kommen, wenn sie nicht mal in den Karten mit Raidallüfter zu finden sind.


----------



## Wigges (28. September 2018)

Ex3cut3r schrieb:


> Also heute ist meine RTX 2080 Gigabyte Gaming OC angekommen, das Ding ist der Hammer, komme von einer GTX 1070. Spieleauflösung 3440x1440. OC Potzenzial ist Krass, 2100mhz und +700 beim VRAM sind Stabil möglich. PT auf Max. Der Kühler ist auch ganz toll, läuft mit schnuckeligen 1300-1400RPM @ 64-65 Grad. Was wirklich ein Mindfuck war, war Wolfenstein 2. In dieser Szene (siehe Bild) hatte ich mit der GTX 1070 "nur" 65 FPS mit allen Details auf Maximum. Und nun gibt es einfach eine Steigerung von über 100%



Sehe ich das aber richtig auf deinem Bild, das dein VRAM bei 7627MB liegt? Wenn ja sind die 8GB ja schon fast voll, weiß nicht ob das auf lange sicht so toll ist. Gestern ist endlich meine 1080 Ti angekommen  (vorher auch eine GTX 1070)


----------



## Snowhack (28. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Hm seltsam, gibt es dann eventuell extra Versionen für die Fertig Rechner? Denn irgendwohin müssen die schlechten Chips ja dann kommen, wenn sie nicht mal in den Karten mit Raidallüfter zu finden sind.



Ja schon interessant also mein Chip geht aktuell bis 2145Mhz OC. dann macht mir das PL und Templimit ein strich durch die Rechnung. 

Weiter komm ich vermutlich erst wenn eine Wakü und Mod drauf ist  (wenn überhaupt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RtZk (28. September 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Ja schon interessant also mein Chip geht aktuell bis 2145Mhz OC. dann macht mir das PL und Templimit ein strich durch die Rechnung.
> 
> Weiter komm ich vermutlich erst wenn eine Wakü und Mod drauf ist  (wenn überhaupt)



Da hast du wohl ziemlich Glück gehabt, mit nur einem 300 Watt PT sind die Werte wirklich extrem gut, eventuell lässt sich Turing ja doch deutlich besser übertakten als Pascal.


----------



## HisN (28. September 2018)

@Ex3cut3r
Jetzt musste nur noch die Beschriftung in Deinem OSD ändern, sonst kommen die 1070er-User auf komische Gedanken und das Forum wird geflutet mit "meine 1070 läuft nicht wie sie soll, ich hab da Screenshots gesehen mit über 100% Mehrleistung".

Wobei es nicht verunderlich ist. Schon meine alte Titan X Pascal hatte ja doppelt so viel Shader wie eine normale 1070er und fast die doppelte Leistung erreicht^^


----------



## Ex3cut3r (28. September 2018)

Wigges schrieb:


> Sehe ich das aber richtig auf deinem Bild, das dein VRAM bei 7627MB liegt? Wenn ja sind die 8GB ja schon fast voll, weiß nicht ob das auf lange sicht so toll ist. Gestern ist endlich meine 1080 Ti angekommen  (vorher auch eine GTX 1070)



Und? Gib trotzdem keine Lags oder ähnliches, war auch schon mit der 1070 so, und auch dort gabs keine Nachladeruckler oder ähnliches. Vlt. gibt mit 4K Probleme, bei 3440x1440 gibts keine. Ansonsten endlich mal geil die 120hz meines aw3418dw auszureizen.


----------



## JayR91 (28. September 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> ASUS  GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Turbo O11G
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7820X Processor,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd X299 GAMING M7 ACK (MS-7A90) Du hast nur 2000 Punkte mehr beim Firestrike als ich?


----------



## arcDaniel (28. September 2018)

@snowhawk 

Was ist dein gfx Score bei Firestrike ultra?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Duvar (28. September 2018)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8700K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z370 AORUS Gaming 7

Nicht schlecht der Firestrike OC Score mit der 2080Ti, oben verlinkt mein Score mit dem Vorgänger. Haut mich aber nicht vom Hocker der GPU Score. Bei TimeSpy extreme haut die 2080 Ti aber rein.


----------



## RtZk (28. September 2018)

Sind eben immer noch synthetische Benchmarks, es ist nur wichtig, was am Ende in Games raus kommt.


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2018)

Ich hab die Vermutung das die Turings beim Strike durch die Bandbreite limitiert werden.


----------



## Snowhack (28. September 2018)

JayR91 schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7820X Processor,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd X299 GAMING M7 ACK (MS-7A90) Du hast nur 2000 Punkte mehr beim Firestrike als ich?



Du musst den GPU Score  anschauen, der Gesamtscore ist für den Bobo weil der Kombi Score irgendwie nie bei mir hinhaut.


----------



## Snowhack (28. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @snowhawk
> 
> Was ist dein gfx Score bei Firestrike ultra?
> 
> ...




Bin heute Abend auf einem B-Day und erst morgen wieder am Start.


----------



## RtZk (28. September 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Du musst den GPU Score  anschauen, der Gesamtscore ist für den Bobo weil der Kombi Score irgendwie nie bei mir hinhaut.



Sind gerade einmal 4500 Punkte mehr im GPU Score, ist jetzt nicht unbedingt gerade beeindruckend, das sind nicht mal 15% Mehrleistung, aber ein synthetischer Benchmark bleibt eben einer syntetischer Benchmark.


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Sind gerade einmal 4500 Punkte mehr im GPU Score, ist jetzt nicht unbedingt gerade beeindruckend, das sind nicht mal 15% Mehrleistung, aber ein synthetischer Benchmark bleibt eben einer syntetischer Benchmark.



Naja die Benchmarks stellen meist schon eine gewisse Lastsituation dar.Aber wie bei Spielen ergibt sich aus dem Schnitt ein Gesamtbild.


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (29. September 2018)

Was interessiert wenn ein Benchmark? Spiel spuckt fps aus muss doch reichen, ist zum spielen da wird auch da getestet. Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## gaussmath (29. September 2018)

HannibalLecter32435 schrieb:


> Was interessiert wenn ein Benchmark? Spiel spuckt fps aus muss doch reichen, ist zum spielen da wird auch da getestet. Verstehe ich nicht.



Lauf Forrest, lauf!


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (29. September 2018)

JA JEnny.


----------



## gaussmath (29. September 2018)

HannibalLecter32435 schrieb:


> JA JEnny.



Du zweifelst etwas derat Essentielles an, entweder hast du Cojones oder du bist des Wahnsinns.


----------



## Snowhack (29. September 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8700K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z370 AORUS Gaming 7
> 
> Nicht schlecht der Firestrike OC Score mit der 2080Ti, oben verlinkt mein Score mit dem Vorgänger. Haut mich aber nicht vom Hocker der GPU Score. Bei TimeSpy extreme haut die 2080 Ti aber rein.



Ich würde mal behaupten da gehen bestimmt noch 2000 Punkte mehr im Benchmark (GPU) Score , die Karte ist aktuell so Temp und Powerlimitiert das Sie nicht durchgängig mit 2145mhz läuft nur immer für +-10 Sekunden bei Start wenn die Karte noch keine  65C erreicht hat (mit 100% Lüfter wohl bemerkt ).


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (29. September 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Du zweifelst etwas derat Essentielles an, entweder hast du Cojones oder du bist des Wahnsinns.



Try harder pal.


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2018)

HannibalLecter32435 schrieb:


> Was interessiert wenn ein Benchmark? Spiel spuckt fps aus muss doch reichen, ist zum spielen da wird auch da getestet. Verstehe ich nicht.



Mich und viele andere hier.Wie willst du sonst das Overclocking ausloten, im Spiel rumlaufen und glauben das es schneller geworden ist.....


----------



## RossiCX (29. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie willst du sonst das Overclocking ausloten, im Spiel rumlaufen und glauben das es schneller geworden ist.....



Kennst du Afterburner und dessen OSD schon?


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2018)

RossiCX schrieb:


> Kennst du Afterburner und dessen OSD schon?



Das soll was bringen? Soll ich auf die Fps schauen und schauen ob das nach mehr aussieht....


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mich und viele andere hier.Wie willst du sonst das Overclocking ausloten, im Spiel rumlaufen und glauben das es schneller geworden ist.....


Du hast nun schon soviel OC ausprobiert, an deinen Karten undervoltet und alles optimiert, aber hast immer noch nicht verstanden, dass ein kurzer Benchmarkrun nicht zum ausloten des OC taugt.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. September 2018)

Was das OC angeht kann ist für mich als Folding@Home User hier eine super Sache. Ich hatte schon Taktraten, welche in Benchmarks keine anzeichen für Instabilität zeigten. Bei F@H aber 2-3 WUs pro Woche probleme machten. Ja dies war auf OC zurück zu führen.

Ob man nun Gaming-Stable oder Rock-Stable möchte ist aber jeden selbst überlassen. 

Der neue OC Scanner bietet aber eine möglichkeit auch manuelles OC zu testen und spuckt einen Wert von max 90% aus (Unwinder bekam von Nvidia die Bestätigung, dass NIE mehr als 90% angezeigt werden). Mein durch den OC-Scanner ermitteltes OC ist jedenfalls bis jetzt auch bei F@H stabil. 

Was ich im Moment merkwürdig finde sind die 2145mhz von Snowhack. Diesen Takt bekomme ich NIE angezeigt, dennoch in mein GFX Score bei Firestrike Extrem deutlich höher als seiner bei registrierten 2055mhz.


----------



## Snowhack (29. September 2018)

ALSO KURZE zusammen Fassung zum Power-Mod: 


Kein Erfolg gehabt.



Die Karte ist weder mit einer Überbrückung mit Kupfer noch mit Flüssigmetall normal gestartet. 

Immer im Fail-Save-Modus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schade ehrlich gesagt. 

Nvidia hat die Ti anscheinend so scharf geschaltet das kleineste Abweichungen zum Sicherungsmodus  führen.


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> ALSO KURZE zusammen Fassung zum Power-Mod:
> 
> 
> Kein Erfolg gehabt.
> ...



Ärgerlich, das Potential vom Chip scheint ja vorhanden zu sein.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du hast nun schon soviel OC ausprobiert, an deinen Karten undervoltet und alles optimiert, aber hast immer noch nicht verstanden, dass ein kurzer Benchmarkrun nicht zum ausloten des OC taugt.



Warum soll der nicht zum ausloten taugen? Ich spreche von der erzielten Leistungsteigerung, schließlich schaut man erst wie weit das OC geht und wie viel es bringt. Da sind die Scores einfach am besten für, außerdem kann man so schnell und unkompliziert unterschiedliche Lastszenarien testen. Das man Spiele testen muss um die Stabilität zu prüfen liegt auf der Hand, da kannst du dir deinen gehässigen Ton in deinen üblichen Zweizeilern sparen. Das ändern aber nichts daran das ein Spiel nicht zur Leistungstaxierung taugt während man übertaktet. Das verhalten in unterschiedlichen Auflösungen, der Boost bei geringerer Last, das alles muss  heute berücksichtigt werden. Das fertige Ergebnis kann man dann ingame benchen, was ich übrigens auch tue und zwar nach PCGH zur Vergleichbarkeit.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ek-morpheus-2-inkl-backplate.html#post9417765


----------



## Snowhack (29. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @snowhawk
> 
> Was ist dein gfx Score bei Firestrike ultra?
> 
> ...



NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-7920X Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X299 AORUS Ultra Gaming-CF

Total Power und Temperatur-Limitiert.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. September 2018)

Ja auch hier, habe ich einen höheren gfx Score trotz scheinbar weniger GPU Takt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HisN (29. September 2018)

Nicht dass ihr da weniger ins PT rennt, durch den "kleineren" Takt.


----------



## Snowhack (29. September 2018)

Das ist ja auch kein wunder der High Takt liegt nie 100% an und wird immer wieder gedrosselt wenn Temp oder Powerlimit kommt auf 1950Mhz  hab vielleicht mal 10 Sekunden am Stück den Takt von 2130Mhz , den könnte ich nur halten wenn der Wasserblock drauf und das Mod funktionieren würde.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. September 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch kein wunder der High Takt liegt nie 100% an und wird immer wieder gedrosselt wenn Temp oder Powerlimit kommt auf 1950Mhz  hab vielleicht mal 10 Sekunden am Stück den Takt von 2130Mhz , den könnte ich nur halten wenn der Wasserblock drauf und das Mod funktionieren würde.



Was hast du denn genau eingestellt? Einfach einen offset von XY (wenn ja wieviel?)

Edit: ich weiss nicht wie experimentierfreudig du bist, aber es ist ja auch ein Referenz BCP, wie wäre es wenn du einfach mal das Bios einer EVGA XC Gamging flashen würdest. Gleicher Takt, dafür aber 130% PT.

Edit2: normal scheint das noch nicht möglich zu sein, aber vielleicht mit dem Bios Update von EVGA, lässt sich bestimmt etwas erzwingen.


----------



## RossiCX (29. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Soll ich auf die Fps schauen und schauen ob das nach mehr aussieht....



Du kannst tun und lassen was du willst, ich teste mein OC in Spielen, Firestrike taugt nicht mal 100%ig als Stabilitätstest, da wo der noch durchläuft, crasht GTA5 schon.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. September 2018)

RossiCX schrieb:


> Du kannst tun und lassen was du willst, ich teste mein OC in Spielen, Firestrike taugt nicht mal 100%ig als Stabilitätstest, da wo der noch durchläuft, crasht GTA5 schon.



Unigine Heaven ist ein Benchmark, der zwar schon etwas älter ist, aber sehr zuverlässig Instabilitäten Aufzeigt.


----------



## Duvar (29. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Was ich im Moment merkwürdig finde sind die 2145mhz von Snowhack. Diesen Takt bekomme ich NIE angezeigt, dennoch in mein GFX Score bei Firestrike Extrem deutlich höher als seiner bei registrierten 2055mhz.



Ist doch kein Problem, hier mal meine Taktraten von meiner alten Karte^^
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Hier sogar mit Video^^ YouTube
PS Alles luftgekühlt


----------



## arcDaniel (29. September 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Problem, hier mal meine Taktraten von meiner alten Karte^^
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
> Hier sogar mit Video^^ YouTube



Jetzt stehe ich auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## Duvar (29. September 2018)

Ich meine, man kann mit dem MSI AB bissl tricksen bei der V/F Curve, damit man ein hohen Takt hat, wirkt sich nur nicht so aus wie man es sich erhofft.
Musst mal hier weiterlesen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...80-ti-verbrauchsmessungen-37.html#post8600413
PS Das heißt nicht, das snow das so gemacht hat, wusste das ja auch nicht, als ich das herausgefunden hab damals.


----------



## Snowhack (29. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Was hast du denn genau eingestellt? Einfach einen offset von XY (wenn ja wieviel?)
> 
> Edit: ich weiss nicht wie experimentierfreudig du bist, aber es ist ja auch ein Referenz BCP, wie wäre es wenn du einfach mal das Bios einer EVGA XC Gamging flashen würdest. Gleicher Takt, dafür aber 130% PT.
> 
> Edit2: normal scheint das noch nicht möglich zu sein, aber vielleicht mit dem Bios Update von EVGA, lässt sich bestimmt etwas erzwingen.



Powerlimit 120%

Takt. 280+
Speicher: 900+

Experimentierfreudig  bin ich immer


----------



## chaotium (29. September 2018)

+280 mhz? Hast Du den billigeren Chip oder den selektierten?


----------



## RtZk (29. September 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> +280 mhz? Hast Du den billigeren Chip oder den selektierten?



Den selektierten, er hat ja schon ein Bild vom PCB reingestellt. Wobei +280mhz nicht unbedingt auch in 280mhz + resultiert.


----------



## RossiCX (29. September 2018)

280 ist aber schon sehr viel, wenn das stabil läuft, dann Glückwunsch zur Perle!


----------



## HisN (29. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Unigine Heaven ist ein Benchmark, der zwar schon etwas älter ist, aber sehr zuverlässig Instabilitäten Aufzeigt.



Und das obwohl jeder Test nur Sekunden dauert und dazwischen ständig Pausen sind, in der sich die Graka erholen kann?


----------



## blautemple (29. September 2018)

RossiCX schrieb:


> Du kannst tun und lassen was du willst, ich teste mein OC in Spielen, Firestrike taugt nicht mal 100%ig als Stabilitätstest, da wo der noch durchläuft, crasht GTA5 schon.



Ich glaube du hast nicht verstanden was @Gurdi meinte...
Es geht ihm darum die Performance Änderung durch das OC oder undervolting zu verifizieren. 
Auf Stabilität wird es aber natürlich mit Spielen getestet 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (29. September 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Und das obwohl jeder Test nur Sekunden dauert und dazwischen ständig Pausen sind, in der sich die Graka erholen kann?



Es ist nicht unbedingt die Dauer die es ausmacht.

z.B. Folding@Home, bei den Berechnung nur ein kleiner Fehler, die Karte stürzt nicht ab oder sonst was, der Fehler zeigt aber, dass die Karte nicht zu 100% Stabil ist, sonst wäre der Fehler nicht passiert.

Der OC-Scanner braucht auch nur 5min um die Stabilität zu testen. Hier werden auch Berechnungen durchgeführt und mit Soll-Resultaten verglichen. Gibt es hier Abweichungen --> nicht stabil

Es braucht also nicht unbedingt eine Dauerlast, nur eines Last welche die Schwachstellen aufdeckt. Und Heaven ist hier eben sehr gut.


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Warum soll der nicht zum ausloten taugen? Ich spreche von der erzielten Leistungsteigerung, schließlich schaut man erst wie weit das OC geht und wie viel es bringt. Da sind die Scores einfach am besten für, außerdem kann man so schnell und unkompliziert unterschiedliche Lastszenarien testen. Das man Spiele testen muss um die Stabilität zu prüfen liegt auf der Hand, da kannst du dir deinen gehässigen Ton in deinen üblichen Zweizeilern sparen. Das ändern aber nichts daran das ein Spiel nicht zur Leistungstaxierung taugt während man übertaktet. Das verhalten in unterschiedlichen Auflösungen, der Boost bei geringerer Last, das alles muss  heute berücksichtigt werden. Das fertige Ergebnis kann man dann ingame benchen, was ich übrigens auch tue und zwar nach PCGH zur Vergleichbarkeit.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ek-morpheus-2-inkl-backplate.html#post9417765


Vielleicht wenn man ne Vega hat. 
Bei Maxwell, Pascal oder Turing hast du nicht so einen Aufwand. 
Zudem nützt es mir nichts zu wissen, was meine Karte in nem Benchmark schaffen könnte. 
Ich brauch Werte für die Praxis und das sind nunmal Spiele. 
Hab damals auch ne Karte mit Heaven eingestellt und in Battlefield konnte ich dann über 50MHz runter gehen, weil es überhaupt nicht lief. 
Mittlerweile nutze ich die Karte so wie so kommt, 100MHz mehr weniger merke ich im Spiel eh nicht. 
Ob jemand nen längeren Balken in Firestrike oä hat interessiert mich nicht.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. September 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Powerlimit 120%
> 
> Takt. 280+
> Speicher: 900+
> ...



kriegst du be Speicher über +900 Artefakte oder wie kommst du zu den 900?


----------



## Duvar (29. September 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wenn man ne Vega hat.
> Bei Maxwell, Pascal oder Turing hast du nicht so einen Aufwand.
> Zudem nützt es mir nichts zu wissen, was meine Karte in nem Benchmark schaffen könnte.
> Ich brauch Werte für die Praxis und das sind nunmal Spiele.
> ...



Nutz doch den Unigine Superposition Benchmark, der reicht aus.


----------



## RtZk (29. September 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nutz doch den Unigine Superposition Benchmark, der reicht aus.



Auch dieser bringt bei weitem keine 100% Stabilität.


----------



## Duvar (29. September 2018)

YouTube


----------



## Snowhack (29. September 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> kriegst du be Speicher über +900 Artefakte oder wie kommst du zu den 900?



Ja bekomme Artefakte wenn ich mehr als 900+ gebe.


----------



## Snowhack (29. September 2018)

Jungs hab es entlich geschaft nach vielen Versuchen und  langen ausprobieren

das Power-Mod bei meiner Karte zum laufen zu bringen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab jetzt eine Kombi aus Flüssigmetall und Kupfer.


----------



## Snowhack (29. September 2018)

Dauerhaft jetzt 1,037 - 1,05  VCore am Chip,  jetzt muss nur noch die Temp mit der Wakü abgesenkt werden dann sind 1,05 Dauerhaft und möglich.

die Karte genehmigt sich jetzt ca. bis zu 400 Watt.

schätze mit Wakü dann 360 Watt bei unter 50C° und kein Powerlimit mehr.

Brauche jetzt auch keine 280 mehr um den Takt zu erreichen es reichen jetzt auch schon 200Mhz mehr.


----------



## RtZk (29. September 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> YouTube



Da kann er erzählen was er will, ich habe das ganze schon zig Mal erlebt, auch, wenn meine Karte im Superposition sauber durchläuft, letztendlich ist sie trotzdem in dem einen oder anderen Game instabil und man muss letztendlich nachbessern, noch dazu dauert der Benchmark wirklich ewig, für das Ungefähre verwende ich erster den Fire Strike Ultra, der ohne CPU,Kombi und Demo Teil ziemlich kurz ist und justiere dann in Games nach, das geht bedeutend schneller.#



Snowhack schrieb:


> Jungs hab es entlich geschaft nach vielen Versuchen und langen ausprobieren
> 
> das Power-Mod bei meiner Karte.



Laut Afterburner bist du aber immer noch im Powerlimit^^.


----------



## Snowhack (29. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Laut Afterburner bist du aber immer noch im Powerlimit^^.



Ja schon  aber mehr Strom werde ich der Karte nicht zugestehen 

Mit MOD: _______________ Ohne MOD: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit Mod mehr VCore mehr Mhz bei gleichen Settings im Afterburner.


----------



## HisN (29. September 2018)

Ich renne sogar mit 0.975V@2Ghz dauerhaft ins Power-Limit (jedenfalls in 4K).
Wasserkühler kommt erst nächste Woche 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Snowhack
Ich wette das Deine Karte 2Ghz@0.975 ohne MOD stemmt. 
Spannung immer feste drauf ist bei dem engen Power-Korsett glaube ich der falsche Weg.

Aber ändert tut das bei mir auch nix.
Stock und UV liegen 2 FPS auseinander^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhack (30. September 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> @Snowhack
> Ich wette das Deine Karte 2Ghz@0.975 ohne MOD stemmt.
> Spannung immer feste drauf ist bei dem engen Power-Korsett glaube ich der falsche Weg.



Ja  die Karte stemmt auch 2Ghz bei 0,975 VCore, wollte nur zeigen was es aus macht wenn man der Karte mehr Saft gibt   und die Settings gleich lässt.

180Mhz+ nur durch das lösen des Powerlimits bzw. mehr Aufnahme ohne etwas an dern Reglern zu verstellen.


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wenn man ne Vega hat.
> Bei Maxwell, Pascal oder Turing hast du nicht so einen Aufwand.



Bei meiner 1060 war das exakt das selbe Prozedere. Es ging da auch nicht  schneller als bei Vega, es gab nur schlicht weniger Variationsmöglichkeiten. Die Windforce mit einmal 6Pin ging nach feintuning auf 2030UHD Maxlast und 2060 WQHD normal. Das auszubenchen und zu testen hat auch circa 2 Wochen gedauert. Speichertuning inklusive.


> Zudem nützt es mir nichts zu wissen, was meine Karte in nem Benchmark schaffen könnte.


Benchmarkwerte lassen sich schlicht leichter umlegen, sowohl auf die eigene Karte als auch für Andere zur Orientierung und taxierung. Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen? 


> Ich brauch Werte für die Praxis und das sind nunmal Spiele.


Sollen jetzt alle in den OC Threads sich auf ein Spiel einigen und nen festgelegten benchrun machen damit das Praxisnah wird für dich? Seine eigenen Spiele kann man im Anschluss benchen und gut ist, wenn eine getunte Karte 30k Strike hat und das 90Fps. in Game X sind dann kann User Z davon ausgehen das er sich in etwa auf dem Leistungsniveau befindet. Hinzu kommt das Benchmarks wie 3 Mark Einzelwerte auswerfen die das Gesamtsystem etwas entkoppeln, was die isolierte Betrachtung einer Komponente verbessert.



> Hab damals auch ne Karte mit Heaven eingestellt und in Battlefield konnte ich dann über 50MHz runter gehen, weil es überhaupt nicht lief.


Ja und...so ist das eben. Es gibt keinen Benchmark der alle Lastszenarien universal abbildet. Man korrigiert daraufhin seine Werte nach unten bis es überall passt.



> Mittlerweile nutze ich die Karte so wie so kommt, 100MHz mehr weniger merke ich im Spiel eh nicht.


Kann man machen,Customkarten untereinander aus einer Chipreihe lassen sich aber auch @Stock wunderbar taxieren und vergleichen mit Benchmarks da die Grundparameter identisch sind.

RTZK und Blautemple haben das ja bereits ebenfalls erläutert, ich verstehe nicht was es da zu debattieren/kritisieren gibt an der Praxis.
Damit ist das Thema auch für mich hier beendet in dem Thread, es hat nämlich wenig mit dem Thema hier zu tun.



Snowhack schrieb:


> Ja  die Karte stemmt auch 2Ghz bei 0,975 VCore, wollte nur zeigen was es aus macht wenn man der Karte mehr Saft gibt   und die Settings gleich lässt.
> 
> 180Mhz+ nur durch das lösen des Powerlimits bzw. mehr Aufnahme ohne etwas an dern Reglern zu verstellen.




Bin gespannt was dein Chip mit Wakü schafft. was hast du für die Turbo bezahlt?


----------



## JoM79 (30. September 2018)

2 Wochen um ne 1060 einzustellen?
Naja egal, machen wir mit Turing weiter und ignorieren einander lieber.

@Topic
Ich bin mal gespannt, wie lange Turing die Fahne hochhalten muss.
Irgendwie glaube ich, dass Nvidia relativ schnell nen Shrink nachschieben wird.


----------



## arcDaniel (30. September 2018)

Ich gehe nicht davon aus, 7nm steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen. Smartphone Chips kann man nicht mit ausgewachsenen GPU/CPU Chips vergleichen.
Dass wege schon in 7nm lauffäighig produziert wurde, ist ja kein geheimnis, wie es aber mit der Massenfertigung aussieht...

Dann kommt noch dazu, dass der TU102 riesig ist und sogar bei nach einem Shrink noch sehr gross sein wird. Nvidia wird sicherlich versuchen mehr RT und Tensor Cores rein zu bekommen, natürlich auch noch ein paar mehr Shader...

Auf dem Papier der Fertiger wie TSMC und in den Träumen Usern, haben wir noch Ende dieses Jahres erste komplexe (GPU/CPU) Produkte auf dem Markt. Ich rechne aber eher mit verzögerungen u.s.w.

Bis bis einen Turing Nachfolger sehen werden, dauert es mindestens noch ein Jahr. Wenn AMD nicht bald kontert, wird es noch länger dauern.


----------



## Snowhack (30. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Snowhack
> Bin gespannt was dein Chip mit Wakü schafft. was hast du für die Turbo bezahlt?




1229€


----------



## ATIR290 (30. September 2018)

Die Kontern, Wetten!


----------



## Duvar (30. September 2018)

Bei den Karten bringt es in der Regel nix die Spannung zu erhöhen, wie hier richtig erwähnt, läuft man dann direkt ins PL.
Würde wie bei meiner Karte, max 24/7 Gaming Profil mit 0.95V einstellen.
Der Unterschied bei 0.95V/0.975V wird sowieso non existent sein.
Würde 3 Profile machen mit 0.85/0.9/0.95V und Feierabend.
Ich schätze zwischen 0.85V Profil und 0.95V Profil werden vllt 6-7% FPS Differenz liegen, ich persönlich würde auch auf die 6% verzichten, aber das sieht ja jeder anders.
Könnt das aber auch gerne mal überprüfen, der Unterschied sollte echt gering sein, aber bei den Temps/Verbrauch etc sollte ein größerer Unterschied vorhanden sein.


----------



## ATIR290 (30. September 2018)

Bitte welche Karte Duvar hast nun ?


----------



## arcDaniel (30. September 2018)

Was wollen wir mit Undervolting? Dass die Karte sparsamer wird und vielleicht auch etwas kühler bleibt.

Wenn die Takt/Spannungskurve sauber ist, braucht es keine Profile. Da reicht dann der PT Regler.

Warum 3 Profile wenn ich einen Regler von 38-130% habe?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snowhack (30. September 2018)

so hier noch mal ein Upgrade zum Test der   ASUS GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Turbo O11G

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/515861-nvidia-turing-laberthread-28.html#post9523364

jetzt mit Time Spy und einem Video zum Lüfter der Karte.


----------



## HisN (30. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Was wollen wir mit Undervolting? Dass die Karte sparsamer wird und vielleicht auch etwas kühler bleibt.



Wir wollen nicht ständig im Power-Target hängen, auch wenn der PT-Regler voll aufgerissen ist.


----------



## ATIR290 (30. September 2018)

Echt SAUschnell das Teil
4K und um die 60 fps oder gar darüber!


----------



## Duvar (30. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Was wollen wir mit Undervolting? Dass die Karte sparsamer wird und vielleicht auch etwas kühler bleibt.
> 
> Wenn die Takt/Spannungskurve sauber ist, braucht es keine Profile. Da reicht dann der PT Regler.
> 
> ...



Wie HisN schon sagte, es ist nicht schön permanent gegen eine Power Wand zu laufen, selbst wenn du dein PL absenkst. Sauberer ist es, wenn du die Spannungen anpassen tust, so dass es gar nicht dazu kommt, dann hast du nicht stärkere Taktschwankungen, sondern in der Regel einen durchgehenden Takt der non stop anliegt+ der AVG Takt wird per UV höher liegen, gegenüber der Absenkung des PL. Natürlich kann man es auch per Absenkung des PL machen, aber es geht besser. 

@Atir: Ich habe noch immer meine 1080Ti Aorus Xtreme.


----------



## arcDaniel (30. September 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Wir wollen nicht ständig im Power-Target hängen, auch wenn der PT-Regler voll aufgerissen ist.



Warum nicht? 

Wenn man einen Takt bei einer Spannung fixiert, macht man fast genau das gleiche. Und Turing arbeitet sehr gut mit herunter gesetztem PT. 

Man hat 0 Nachteile. Wenn man nur 200Watt verbraten möchte und man den PT entsprechend setzt, wird automatisch die Spannung und der Takt angepasst. Wenn die Kurve eben sauber erstellt ist, gibt es keinen grossen Unterschied um nicht zu sagen gar keinen.

Edit: Turing hat einen deutlich gleichmäßigeren Takt im PT, als dies noch der Fall bei Pascal war.


----------



## HisN (30. September 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Echt SAUschnell das Teil
> 4K und um die 60 fps oder gar darüber!



In GRWL und Division eher 50 FPS und darunter



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> 
> Wenn man einen Takt bei einer Spannung fixiert, macht man fast genau das gleiche. Und Turing arbeitet sehr gut mit herunter gesetztem PT.
> 
> ...



Eventuell weil man genau das Gegenteil erreichen möchte?
Ich hänge @Stock mit 1.8Ghz im PT oder UV@2Ghz, maximal-PT wohlgemerkt.
Wenn ich jetzt das PT noch weiter runter setze, dann habe ich ja noch weniger Leistung^^


----------



## arcDaniel (30. September 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> ...
> Eventuell weil man genau das Gegenteil erreichen möchte?
> Ich hänge @Stock mit 1.8Ghz im PT oder UV@2Ghz, maximal-PT wohlgemerkt.
> Wenn ich jetzt das PT noch weiter runter setze, dann habe ich ja noch weniger Leistung^^




Und du hast verstanden wie die Leistungs-Kurve Funktioniert? scheinbar nicht. Bitte setze dich mal hiermit auseinander, dann verstehst du vielleicht was ich meine.


----------



## Snowhack (30. September 2018)

@arcDaniel 

Schau hab ich gerade gefunden  

also weg mit EK und rauf damit 

EVGA XC/XC2 Hydro Copper GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Wasserkueh…


----------



## arcDaniel (30. September 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> @arcDaniel
> 
> Schau hab ich gerade gefunden
> 
> ...



Nein auf keinen Fall:
-Gefällt mir nicht, mag lieber das schlichte EK Designe
-Plexi möchte ich nicht, mag lieber Acetal/POM
-Zu teuer


----------



## Snowhack (30. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Nein auf keinen Fall:
> -Gefällt mir nicht, mag lieber das schlichte EK Designe
> -Plexi möchte ich nicht, mag lieber Acetal/POM
> -Zu teuer



den letzten Absatz hättest du dir sparen können  

mir gefällt das schlichte auch besser 

hast du eigentlich den Vernickelten oder Kupfer EK Block ?


----------



## arcDaniel (30. September 2018)

Jo vernickelt. Zu teuer meine ich eher im Vergleich zu anderen Blöcken ist es der teuerste.

Ach ja, ich habe weniger für meine XC Ultra gezahlt als du für deine Asus 🤪


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snowhack (30. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich habe weniger für meine XC Ultra gezahlt als du für deine Asus ��
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Das Geld ist mir zweitrangig, bei der Preisklasse schaut man doch nicht mehr wirklich auf Geld, hätte auch 1400€ gezahlt für ein Seahawk wenn gleich verfügbar


----------



## arcDaniel (30. September 2018)

Eigentlich hast du schon recht, bei der Summe...

Meine Ausgabe beläuft sich nach dem Verkauf meiner Vega auf rund 1000Euro.

Ich bereue den Kauf der RTX aber bisschen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HisN (30. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Und du hast verstanden wie die Leistungs-Kurve Funktioniert? scheinbar nicht. Bitte setze dich mal hiermit auseinander, dann verstehst du vielleicht was ich meine.



Und Du hast verstanden was ich erreichen möchte? Wenn nicht, setzte Dich bitte damit auseinander 
Ist das gleiche wie beim Pascal. Ich lege weniger Spannung an, für einen bestimmten Takt, damit die Karte weniger Strom zieht und ich dadurch später ins PT renne.

Mein Problem dabei ist, dass ich meinen Wunsch-Takt nicht erreiche, weil ich vorher ins PT renne, egal wie sehr ich die Stromaufnahme begrenze.

Dass Du genau den entgegengesetzten Weg gehst, hat doch mit meinen Wünschen und Vorstellungen gar nix zu tun, und schon gar nicht mit meinem Verständnis der Leistungskurve.

Meine Hoffung ist jetzt der Wasserkühler, weil der Chip, wenn er kalt ist, weniger Strom für die gleiche Leistung braucht, und ich so meinen Wunsch-Takt erreiche ohne vorher ins PT zu rennen. MAX-Takt ist mir völlig Wumpe. 
Funktioniert das nicht, kommt bei mir auch der Power-Mod drauf.


----------



## arcDaniel (30. September 2018)

Du hast dich in eine Diskusion zwischen Duvat und mir eingemischt und hast nicht verstanden um was es ging.

Klar wenn ich einen absolut macimalen Takt haben möchte, gehe ich nicht hin und reglegle das PT runter.

Die Bereiche von denen Duvar und ich reden, werden nicht mal vom normalen 100% PT begrenzt.

Es geht um Effizienzsteigerung nicht um Maximalleistung.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Duvar (30. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Eigentlich hast du schon recht, bei der Summe...
> 
> Meine Ausgabe beläuft sich nach dem Verkauf meiner Vega auf rund 1000Euro.
> 
> ...



Denke du wärst glücklicher, wenn du deine Vega verkauft hättest und für 599€ die 1080 Ti von Gigabyte gekauft hättest, wv Aufpreis hättest du dann zahlen müssen?


----------



## arcDaniel (30. September 2018)

Nein, ich hatte eine Pascal, aus Lust und Laune wurde diese gegen ein, nicht bessere, Vega gewechselt. Nun wollte ich eine Turing und habe mich für diese Ti entschieden. Ich will nicht ausschliessen, dass wenn Vega20 kommt...

Aus diversen Gründen, werde ich mich aber mehr an Nvidia binden.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Duvar (30. September 2018)

Hattest doch die 1080 soweit ich weiß oder?
Mit der war ich auch nicht zufrieden, genau wie ich mit der 1070 nicht zufrieden war, erst die 1080 Ti sorgte für Ruhe im Kopf^^


----------



## Snowhack (30. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Eigentlich hast du schon recht, bei der Summe...
> 
> Meine Ausgabe beläuft sich nach dem Verkauf meiner Vega auf rund 1000Euro.
> 
> ...



Meine Kosten belaufen sich auf: 

GPU: 1229€
Wakü: 190€
Mod: 40

Verkauft: 600€

Restbetrag:  859€ die ich jetzt gezahlt habe.

bei Mir steckt keine Reue dahinter, was gekauft ist ist gekauft, und ist so oder so geplant gewesen 

wollte eigentlich eine Titan RTX für den Preis aber die kommt wohl nicht mehr bzw. als 3200€ Karte vielleicht noch.


----------



## arcDaniel (30. September 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hattest doch die 1080 soweit ich weiß oder?
> Mit der war ich auch nicht zufrieden, genau wie ich mit der 1070 nicht zufrieden war, erst die 1080 Ti sorgte für Ruhe im Kopf^^



Ja hatte die 1080 Seahawk EK, eigentlich eine sehr gute Karte. 

Jetzt bin ich aber sehr auf DLSS gespannt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snowhack (30. September 2018)

hier noch  EVGA Procision X1 weiß nicht ob ihr damit etwas anfangen könnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bedeutet das Score 215+ das ich Stabil 215Mhz mehr geben kann ?

kann damit selber nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## arcDaniel (30. September 2018)

Ich habe Precision aufgegeben, soeht gut aus, das wars. Afterburner ist noch immer das beste OC Programm


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chaotium (30. September 2018)

Wie kommt ihr denn an die Custom Modelle der 2080TI? Wenn Ich auf Geizhals schaue dann ist dort gähnende Lehre oO


----------



## Snowhack (30. September 2018)

Hast du zufällig noch deine Score im Kopf ?


----------



## Snowhack (30. September 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr denn an die Custom Modelle der 2080TI? Wenn Ich auf Geizhals schaue dann ist dort gähnende Lehre oO





Er bei EVGA und ich bei Asus.

1 Tag Lieferzeit gehabt


----------



## HisN (30. September 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr denn an die Custom Modelle der 2080TI? Wenn Ich auf Geizhals schaue dann ist dort gähnende Lehre oO



Öfter am Tag mal die "üblichen Verdächtigen" abklappern, oder auf daffke irgendwo vorbestellen wo "im Zulauf" bei der Verfügbarkeit steht.
Ich hab bei Caseking drei mal auf "bestellen" Gedrückt wenn eine Vorrätig war, und bei der 3. hats dann geklappt eine abzubekommen.


----------



## arcDaniel (30. September 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig noch deine Score im Kopf ?



154 war mein Score, allerdings mit +1000mhz VRam.

Und meine Taktet ab Werk höher. Wenn der Score dir Differenz sein soll.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. September 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Direkt bei Hersteller bestellt.
> 
> Er bei EVGA und ich bei Asus.
> 
> 1 Tag Lieferzeit gehabt


Bei EVGA sind die aber auch nicht lieferbar. Da steht immer nur Auto Notification (oder so ähnlich, englisch ist ja nicht meine Stärke  )


----------



## HisN (30. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Du hast dich in eine Diskusion zwischen Duvat und mir eingemischt und hast nicht verstanden um was es ging.



Oh.. wie konnte ich nur^^


----------



## arcDaniel (30. September 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Bei EVGA sind die aber auch nicht lieferbar. Da steht immer nur Auto Notification (oder so ähnlich, englisch ist ja nicht meine Stärke  )



Ich habe meine sofort bei der Vorstellung vorbestellt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. September 2018)

Hmm. Tja ich habe das leider verpasst. 
Aber ich werde eh auf die nVidia FE warten, dann ein EVGA Bios drauf (das soll angeblich gehen, wenn man den Beiträgen im overclock Forum glauben kann). Hoffe die werden nicht nochmal verschoben. Das würde ich nicht aushalten.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. September 2018)

Es gibt inzwischen auch einen Ausblick von Aquacomputer: PREVIEW: kryographics NEXT 2080Ti - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum

Bei der Ankündigung "Full-Cover und komplette Bodenplatte aus Kupfer für alle Hot-Spots" hätte ich davon auch gerne was gesehen ...

https://aquacomputer.de/tl_files/aquacomputer/news_image/kryographics_r9_295x2.jpg

... anstatt einen Großteil davon hinter einem Gehäuse zu verstecken .


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. September 2018)

Ich bin, wie ich bei AQ auch im Forum geschrieben habe, seit der GTX480 mit ihren Wasserkühlern unterwegs und zufrieden. Aber dieses mal werde ich wohl den von Watercool nehmen. Der Grund, Watercool bietet Kühler mit und ohne RGB an. Ohne RGB auch deutlich billiger. AQ hat nur den einen Kühler mit RGB im Angebot. Und ich kaufe nicht gerne etwas was ich nicht brauche.


----------



## chaotium (30. September 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Hmm. Tja ich habe das leider verpasst.
> Aber ich werde eh auf die nVidia FE warten, dann ein EVGA Bios drauf (das soll angeblich gehen, wenn man den Beiträgen im overclock Forum glauben kann). Hoffe die werden nicht nochmal verschoben. Das würde ich nicht aushalten.



Ich werde mir dann auch eine Founders von NV kaufen.




Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich bin, wie ich bei AQ auch im Forum geschrieben habe, seit der GTX480 mit ihren Wasserkühlern unterwegs und zufrieden. Aber dieses mal werde ich wohl den von Watercool nehmen. Der Grund, Watercool bietet Kühler mit und ohne RGB an. Ohne RGB auch deutlich billiger. AQ hat nur den einen Kühler mit RGB im Angebot. Und ich kaufe nicht gerne etwas was ich nicht brauche.



Und Du meinst der Block würde ohne Strip 50 Euro Billiger?


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2018)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Es gibt inzwischen auch einen Ausblick von Aquacomputer: PREVIEW: kryographics NEXT 2080Ti - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum
> ...


Muss ich in dem Zusammenhang das Bild des 295X2 Kühlers verstehen?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. September 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir dann auch eine Founders von NV kaufen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein das nicht. Es sind bei Watercool 20-25 € je nach Modell. Aber warum 20-25 € mehr für bling bling ausgeben das ich gar nicht haben will? Kühlen wird der Watercool sicher auch nicht schlecht. 
Und im AQ Forum hat ja auch wer geschrieben ich muß RGB ja nicht anschließen wenn ich es nicht will. Stimmt, ABER ich muß es kaufen. Auch wenn man problemlos Kühler ohne RGB produzieren kann und verkaufen kann.


----------



## FortuneHunter (30. September 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Muss ich in dem Zusammenhang das Bild des 295X2 Kühlers verstehen?



Er will doch nur zeigen wie geil Kupfer aussieht wenn man es sehen kann, daher der Vergleich mit dem 295x2 Kühler. Der Vollkupferblock von Aquacomputer ist komplett schwarz. Und im Kühler selbst scheint es vernickelt zu sein.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. September 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich bin, wie ich bei AQ auch im Forum geschrieben habe, seit der GTX480 mit ihren Wasserkühlern unterwegs und zufrieden. Aber dieses mal werde ich wohl den von Watercool nehmen. Der Grund, Watercool bietet Kühler mit und ohne RGB an. Ohne RGB auch deutlich billiger. AQ hat nur den einen Kühler mit RGB im Angebot. Und ich kaufe nicht gerne etwas was ich nicht brauche.



Ob 100€ oder 150€ wären bei mir bei den Fullcover GPU Kühlern mit großem Abstand das Schlusslicht auf der Prioritätenliste. Da Watercool für Turing das Titan V Design aufgreift, ist mir das was Aquacomputer zu bieten hat weiterhin lieber.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Muss ich in dem Zusammenhang das Bild des 295X2 Kühlers verstehen?



... als Beispiel für "pure copper in seiner vollen Pracht für den Nutzer auch sichtbar, wenn's schon als absolutes Alleinstellungsmerkmal unter den Wakü Herstellern über das komplette PCB einsesetzt wird".



> *Full-Cover und komplette Bodenplatte aus Kupfer für alle Hot-Spots*
> Mit der NEXT-Generatiion der kryographics Serie wurde Funktion und  Design deutlich weiterentwickelt. Der Wunsch nach einem Full-Cover  Kühler wurde berücksichtigt und im Gegensatz zu vielen Mitbewerbern  deckt der massive Kupferboden nahezu vollständig die gesamte Karte ab  und kühlt alle von Nvidia in der technischen Dokumentation als  signifikane Wärmequelle dargestellten Bauteile.



Bewerben und nicht zeigen, muss man nicht verstehen.


----------



## chaotium (30. September 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Nein das nicht. Es sind bei Watercool 20-25 € je nach Modell. Aber warum 20-25 € mehr für bling bling ausgeben das ich gar nicht haben will? Kühlen wird der Watercool sicher auch nicht schlecht.
> Und im AQ Forum hat ja auch wer geschrieben ich muß RGB ja nicht anschließen wenn ich es nicht will. Stimmt, ABER ich muß es kaufen. Auch wenn man problemlos Kühler ohne RGB produzieren kann und verkaufen kann.



Dann zieht dich Watercool über den Tisch, Warum sollte ein Strip 25 Euro kosten?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. September 2018)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ob 100€ oder 150€ wären bei mir bei den Fullcover GPU Kühlern mit großem Abstand das Schlusslicht auf der Prioritätenliste. Da Watercool für Turing das Titan V Design aufgreift, ist mir das was Aquacomputer zu bieten hat weiterhin lieber.


Design ist nebensache. PC steht doch eh am Boden und man sieht den Kühler nur beim montieren. Also unwichtig. Ehrlich gesagt ist es auch egal ob nun 120 € oder 100 €, das macht bei einer 1300+ € Karte eh schon nichts mehr. ABER die Hersteller sollen sehen das es auch noch einen Markt gibt die kein RGB wollen. Schon deshalb greife ich dieses mal zu Watercool.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. September 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Dann zieht dich Watercool über den Tisch, Warum sollte ein Strip 25 Euro kosten?


Was weis ich? Ich mache die Preise nicht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. September 2018)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Er will doch nur zeigen wie geil Kupfer aussieht wenn man es sehen kann, daher der Vergleich mit dem 295x2 Kühler. Der Vollkupferblock von Aquacomputer ist komplett schwarz. Und im Kühler selbst scheint es vernickelt zu sein.



Stand heute wird es zum Jahreswechsel soweit sein:

https://abload.de/img/render1080v6clit8.jpg

https://abload.de/img/render1080v7u0dvn.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...rstellungen-support-feedback.html#post9514197

Neben Acetal wird es auch eine Version mit transparentem Deckel aus Makrolon/Polycarbonat geben.


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2018)

Tatsächlich ein PC Deckel? Die Konkurrenz nimmt PMMA.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. September 2018)

AF Martin im Luxx zum angekündigten Turing Kühler:



> Deckel aus Acryl, machen wir grundsätzlich nicht, das könnte in  Einzelfällen Risse bekommen und Anfi-tec Kühler bekommen keine Risse!!!
> Tempern wäre ne Möglichkeit, das dauert aber bei der Materialstärke mehrere Stunden.
> Aber keine Sorge, es ist eine Version aus Makrolon/Polycarbonat in  Planung. Das macht den kühler zwar etwas teurer, ist aber die beste  Lösung.





> Das ist von der Reinigung auch nicht anders als Acryl, von Scheuermilch würde ich abraten.  Makrolon soll deutlich widerstandsfähiger gegen Kratzer sein, werden  wir natürlich noch testen. Der einzige Nachteil ist die geringere  Lichtdurchlässigkeit als Acryl, da daraus sogar Brillengläser  hergestellt werden sollte das aber kein Problem sein.
> Das ist genau das, was bei Rennwagen eingesetzt wird, natürlich ist es anfälliger gegen Kratzer zumindest in Vergleich zu Glas.





> Das war dann vermutlich das mit UV Beschichtung, ist eben nicht so einfach immer das richtige Material auszuwählen.
> 
> Was wir verwenden ist optisch nicht von Acryl zu unterscheiden.



Mehr kann ich dir auch nicht sagen und da sie wissen was sie tun, habe ich auch keine Bedenken. Aber wenn deinerseits Sorgen um die Rissanfälligkeit bestehen, einfach bei ihm nachhaken.


----------



## HisN (30. September 2018)

Im Luxx flashen sie gerade die Bios-Versionen der Karten durcheinander.
Da alles Referenz ist, scheint das zu funktionieren (um so z.b. sein Power-Limit anzuheben).
Erinnert mich an alte Kepler/Maxwell-Zeiten. 
Allerdings würde ich das nicht mit Lukü-Karten machen, die Lüftersteuerung dürfte durcheinanderkommen.


----------



## arcDaniel (30. September 2018)

Bei dem Bios Flashen bin ich nicht sp experimentierfreudig. Hier warte ich lieber auf etwas mehr Erfahrungswerte.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ralle@ (30. September 2018)

War klar dass da die Lüftersteuerung durcheinander kommt.
Vielleicht kommt noch ein Tool mit dem man das Bios der Karte modifizieren kann, ein anderes Bios flash ich nicht.


----------



## HisN (30. September 2018)

Auf meiner Referenz-Zotac AMP läuft das Referenz-338W-EVGA Bios.
Das Schätzeisen zeigt die zusätzlichen 40W unter Last auch an.
Und solange die Karte kühl ist liegen jetzt bei mir auch 2Ghz an.
Leistungs-Technisch ist meine UV-Kurve übrigens z.b. im Superposition schneller als die vom OC-Scanner ermittelte Kurve.
Sehr schön. Wasserkühler ich freu mich auf Dich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Oktober 2018)

Der OC Scanner ist gut, aber um die Maximale Leistung zu ermitteln, ist selbst Hand anlegen noch immer besser. Die erstellte Kurve bietet aber schon eine sehr gute Basis um sie weiter anzupassen.

Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass ich jetzt ein bisschen angepasst habe und die Karte auch Bench-Stable ist, auch der OC-Scanner bescheinigt eine maximale Stabilität, Folding@Home spuckt aber sehr rasch Fehler.

Edit: ich konnte die 7400 bei TimeSpy Extreme auch endlich knacken 
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO

Edit2: So nun, eine ganz neue Kurve mit dem OC-Scanner, lustigerweise viel die deutlich höher aus, als die Erste, hier sogar einen noch höheren Score
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO


----------



## HisN (2. Oktober 2018)

So... nur für den Hinterkopf.
Die Empfehlungen für die 550W-Netzteile müssen wir dann bei den 2080TIs überdenken.

Hier das 380W-Bios mit OC/UV



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und @Stock und Lukü...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dank Feiertag bekomme ich meinen Wasserkühler wohl erst Donnerstag


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Oktober 2018)

Du hast zumindest schon eine Karte...
Ich muß mir die Zeit noch mit der langsamen GTX1080ti vertreiben


----------



## HisN (2. Oktober 2018)

Dafür hat Caseking noch 2.700 Euro für die beiden Karten, die ich nicht bekommen habe, von mir^^


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Oktober 2018)

Das ist ein Grund warum ich nicht vorbestelle. Man weis nicht wann man die Wahre bekommt. Da warte ich lieber bis was lieferbar ist (wie heute die bei Alternate, aber da konnte ja keiner sagen ob Referenz Design, also auch die nicht bestellt) und bestelle dann. Dann weis ich das die Ware in 2-3 Tagen da ist.


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Oktober 2018)

Oder man bekommt die sofort, wie ich und die anderen müssen warten


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Oktober 2018)

Ja du hattest Glück. Bin ja gespannt ob man ab Freitag dann die FE bestellen kann, oder ob nVidia die nochmal verschiebt.


----------



## withnoSkill (2. Oktober 2018)

WIe siehts eigentlich aus mit den OC-Werten? Kriege die Karte nicht sonderlich gut übertaktet. Vielleicht kann mir wer auf die Sprünge helfen? Siehe Thema:  Schlechter Clockspeed 2080ti ?!


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Oktober 2018)

Nach all dem was ich so gelesen habe und getestet habe, sollten mit den normalen Bios Versionen, 1940-2055mhz schwankten drin sein. Natürlich wenn die Temperaturen stimmen.

Mit den "besseren" Bios Versionen welche 380W ermöglichen, habe ich werte von etwa 2140mhz gelesen, ob aber nun Game-Stable oder Rock-Stable weiss ich nicht. Ich traue den angeblichen Stabilen Werten nicht, wenn ich es nicht selbst getestet habe, leider ist es nähmlich nur als zu oft Game- oder Bench-Stable.

Es soll ein 400W Bios geben, wenn ich aber nun den Mehrwert sehe, naja ich weiss noch nicht ob ich flashen würde/werde, die paar Mhz sehen zwar nice aus, machen aber beim Spielen keinen Unterschied. Wenn ich mit 2ghz keine stabile 60fps bekomme, dann auch nicht mit 2,1ghz und wenn es das EINE Spiel, doch gibt, lohnt es sich vielleicht eher eine Grafikeinstellung herunter zu setzen.

Ich strebe im Moment eher an unter 1,05V zu bleiben mit einem Stabilen 2ghz Takt und dafür reicht mein EVGA +130% PT Bios.

Natürlich meine Meinung.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Oktober 2018)

Das fand ich gerade im Geforce Forum, das ist ein schlechter Witz.
Kopiere mal die ganze Nachricht da rein.
Hello,
I'm from Germany and called the Nvidia Store yesterday for informations  about my 2080 TI order from 21.08.2018. They told me that this card is a  preorder and will be arrive at 28.02.2019. I asked her if that is a bad  yoke but she send me an E-MAIL with that delivery date. Here is the  Original Mail If you want to translate it:

"Sehr geehrter Herr Schüller,

wir bedanken uns für Ihren Besuch im NVIDIA STORE.

Bei dem von Ihnen bestellten Produkt handelt es sich um eine 
Vorbestellung und das Produkt ist noch nicht veröffentlicht worden.

Laut unseren Unterlagen erscheint das bestellte Produkt am 28. Februar 
2019.

Ihre Bestellung wird schnellstmöglich verschickt sobald das Produkt 
verfügbar ist.

Sie erhalten von uns in diesem Fall eine Benachrichtigung per E-Mail.

Sie können sicher sein, dass wir Ihre Kreditkarte erst belasten wenn das
Produkt verfügbar ist und ausgeliefert wird.

Wir möchten unseren Kundendienst stetig verbessern und würden mit Hilfe 
einer kurzen Umfrage gerne Ihre Meinung erfahren. Dies sollte nur ein 
paar Minuten Ihrer Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Oktober 2018)

Ich denke, da hat einfach der Kundendienst komplett versagt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RtZk (2. Oktober 2018)

Nach der Mail hätte ich die Bestellung storniert und ein Custom Modell bestellt, auch, wenn das was dort als Antwort gegeben wird definitiv falsch ist, ist das einfach ein extrem schlechter Kundenservice den ich so nicht belohnen würde.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Oktober 2018)

Das bist du? Hoffe es macht dir nichts aus das ich das hier gepostet habe. 
Ich würde ja auch ein Custom (im Referenz Design) nehmen, wenn mal was verfügbar wäre...


----------



## HisN (2. Oktober 2018)

4 Monate? Das ist echt ein schlechter Scherz.


----------



## RtZk (2. Oktober 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das bist du? Hoffe es macht dir nichts aus das ich das hier gepostet habe.
> Ich würde ja auch ein Custom (im Referenz Design) nehmen, wenn mal was verfügbar wäre...



Nein, nein, das A sollte ein Ä sein. 
"hätte" nicht "hatte", sorry, liest sich natürlich jetzt so wie du es schreibst, ich ändere es gleich.


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Oktober 2018)

FE Platine mit 380W Bios: 

KFA² GeForce RTX 2080 Ti OC ab €' '1349,-- de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Nvidia GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Founders Edition wassergekuehlt? Vergesst es, hier ist die deutlich schnellere Alternative! | igorsLAB - Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## RtZk (2. Oktober 2018)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> FE Platine mit 380W Bios:
> 
> KFA² GeForce RTX 2080 Ti OC ab €'*'1349,-- de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Nvidia GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Founders Edition wassergekuehlt? Vergesst es, hier ist die deutlich schnellere Alternative! | igorsLAB - Tom's Hardware Deutschland



Das muss ein Fehler sein, denn das war sicherlich nicht von KFA beabsichtigt, der Kühler ist so nicht einmal in der Lage die 320 Watt Standart PT wegzukühlen. Aber interessant, dass es rein Biostechnisch scheinbar keine Beschränkung von NVIDIA gibt, das macht Hoffnung für die Topmodelle ala Kingpin, Lightning und Hof.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. Oktober 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Ja bekomme Artefakte wenn ich mehr als 900+ gebe.



kannst du ma testen, ob du +1000 MHz ohne Artefakte bekommst wenn du den Core Clock etwas runter nimmst?


----------



## Snowhack (2. Oktober 2018)

@Stock original Bios




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




danke noch mals HisN für die Unterstützung 


@HisN die empfehlung bei einer RTX 2080Ti ist ein 650Watt Netzteil


----------



## Snowhack (2. Oktober 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> kannst du ma testen, ob du +1000 MHz ohne Artefakte bekommst wenn du den Core Clock etwas runter nimmst?



Mach ich wenn ich den Wasserblock drauf habe, da der Radiatorlüfter schrecklich ist und schon mit dem Chip alleine überfordert


----------



## chaotium (3. Oktober 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> hier ist meine  Asus Turbo mit KFA2 Bios
> 
> @Stock original Bios
> 
> ...



Das sind gerade mal 10 FPS.
Was sind die Settings? 4K mit alles hoch oder Ultra?


----------



## Duvar (3. Oktober 2018)

Schau lieber die Taktraten an, anstatt Fps.


----------



## chaotium (3. Oktober 2018)

Die Taktraten sind mir egal, was bringt es wenn ich 2100Mhz erreiche und nur  50FPS habe?

Wenn ich 165Hz habe will ich auch dass ich so nah an die 165FPS komme


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Oktober 2018)

DirectX Raytracing and the Windows 10 October 2018 Update – DirectX Developer Blog


----------



## JoM79 (3. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Die Taktraten sind mir egal, was bringt es wenn ich 2100Mhz erreiche und nur 50FPS habe?
> 
> Wenn ich 165Hz habe will ich auch dass ich so nah an die 165FPS komme


Und du glaubt nicht, dass das mit einer schnelleren Karte leichter ist?


----------



## chaotium (3. Oktober 2018)

Mit 380W nur die 1850Mhz erreicht? Dann ziemlich mies, denn meine kommt mit 300W schon auf die knappe 2100Mhz


----------



## blautemple (3. Oktober 2018)

Er hat ohne OC geschrieben und wie deine Ti ohne OC die 2100MHz packt musst du mir mal erklären 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (3. Oktober 2018)

Er meint sicher nach OC den Max Takt, welchen er kurz für ne Sekunde gesehen hat, durchgehend wird der keine 2100MHz halten bei dem engen Powerkorsett, zumindest nicht in einigermaßen fordernden Szenarien.


----------



## Snowhack (3. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Das sind gerade mal 10 FPS.
> Was sind die Settings? 4K mit alles hoch oder Ultra?



Ja 4k und Ultra


----------



## Snowhack (3. Oktober 2018)

bin sehr gespannt auf den Wasserblock morgen


----------



## Gimmick (3. Oktober 2018)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Benchmarks, die geprüft haben, ob Gameworks-Effkte wie HFTS auf Turing prozentual weniger kosten?


----------



## chaotium (3. Oktober 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Ja 4k und Ultra



Nice dann fehlt mir nur noch ein 165HZ 4K IPS Gsync Screen der auch bezahlbar ist xD


----------



## Snowhack (3. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Mit 380W nur die 1850Mhz erreicht? Dann ziemlich mies, denn meine kommt mit 300W schon auf die knappe 2100Mhz



Mein guter Xtrame90 die Karte lauft aktuell noch mit einem 0815 Radial lüfter ohne OC und ist daher wie du sieht mit 84C° Temp limitiert und errecht jetzt schon durchgängig die 1850Mhz. 

hier mal der Takt ohne zu großes Temperaturlimit und OHNE OC . 
Wenn ich die Wasserkühlung drauf setze morgen, hat die Karte ohne jegliches zutun einen Standard-Boost von durchgängig 1950Mhz

unter 50C° sogar 1980Mhz. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaotium (3. Oktober 2018)

Und wieso steht in deinem Profil Wasserblock?


----------



## Snowhack (3. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Und wieso steht in deinem Profil Wasserblock?



Weil er eigentlich gestern schon geliefert werde sollte, aber DHL leider nicht schnell genug gewesen ist. 

84C sind doch nicht normal bei einem Wasserblock 

aktueller Stand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so sollte es eigentlich schon aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2018)

Du hast 90 FPS in Division in 4K und Ultra?
Ich muss für 60 FPS auf die Nvidia Schatten und Umgebungsverdeckung verzichten.


----------



## Snowhack (3. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Du hast 90 FPS in Division in 4K und Ultra?
> Ich muss für 60 FPS auf die Nvidia Schatten und Umgebungsverdeckung verzichten.



Ja Voreinstellung Ultra zum besseren Vergleich nichts manuell geändert ( FPS begrenzer aus und Vsync deaktiviert)

bei Max out hab ich auch weniger. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2018)

Haha, so hab ich das Spiel noch nie betrieben. Muss ich ausprobieren.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Benchmarks, die geprüft haben, ob Gameworks-Effkte wie HFTS auf Turing prozentual weniger kosten?



Was genau willst du denn getestet haben? PCGH bencht Witcher mit Gameworks.


----------



## arcDaniel (3. Oktober 2018)

Mir ist ja auch aufgefallen, dass die Spieleleistung sich durch OC nicht sonderlich steigern lässt. Denke das liegt an der hohen Zahl der Shadereinheiten.
Das Verhältniss der Mehrleistung zu der 2080, zur steigenden Zahl der Shadereinheiten von dieser steht auch in keinem Verhältnis.

Auch Volta hat hier Probleme. Um hier mal zu AMD rüber zu schauen, bei Vega ist es auch so, der Taktbereinigt ist die Vega64 nicht viel schneller als die Vega56.

Hier muss von der Software sich etwas ändern um eben mehr Einheiten auslasten zu können. Aus diesen Gründen glaube ich auch nicht, dass Nvidia ein Monster erschafften hätte, wenn sie den Platz der RT und Tensor Cores für Shadereinheiten genutzt hätten.

Stabile 2ghz, erscheinen mir für die 2080ti als Optimal. Drüber benötig man unverhältnismässig mehr PT und die Leistung steigt nur sehr geringfügig.

Die Leistungssteigerung erzielt man also nicht durch einen maximalen Takt, sondern, dass der "normale" Takt so lange wie möglich und so oft wie möglich gehalten wird.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Mir ist ja auch aufgefallen, dass die Spieleleistung sich durch OC nicht sonderlich steigern lässt. Denke das liegt an der hohen Zahl der Shadereinheiten.
> Das Verhältniss der Mehrleistung zu der 2080, zur steigenden Zahl der Shadereinheiten von dieser steht auch in keinem Verhältnis.
> 
> Auch Volta hat hier Probleme. Um hier mal zu AMD rüber zu schauen, bei Vega ist es auch so, der Taktbereinigt ist die Vega64 nicht viel schneller als die Vega56.



die beschnittene Speicheranindung/L2 Cache spielen da sicherlich auch ne Rolle

und mit Volta meinst du sicherlich die Titan V oder?

der wurden ja gleich mal 25% der Speicher/L2 Caches wegrationalisiert

ich würd sehr gern mal n Paar Benches der Quadro V100 sehen


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Mir ist ja auch aufgefallen, dass die Spieleleistung sich durch OC nicht sonderlich steigern lässt. Denke das liegt an der hohen Zahl der Shadereinheiten.
> Das Verhältniss der Mehrleistung zu der 2080, zur steigenden Zahl der Shadereinheiten von dieser steht auch in keinem Verhältnis.
> 
> Auch Volta hat hier Probleme. Um hier mal zu AMD rüber zu schauen, bei Vega ist es auch so, der Taktbereinigt ist die Vega64 nicht viel schneller als die Vega56.
> ...



Turing scheint generell einige Eigenschaften von Vega zu teilen.Interessant ist z.B. in der aktuelle PCGH der OC Test der Vorgänger. In Dirt 4 schafft eine 1080ti selbst mit starkem Overclocking nicht eine Stock 2080 zu überholen.
Auch sehr interessant waren die anliegenden Taktraten in Wolfenstein. Hat das Spiel hier jemand?


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab mir gerade noch mal das "alte" Batman AK angeschaut.
Die Performance in UHD mit angeschalteten Gameworks-Effekten ist prima. 
Selbst wenn das Batmobil Kreise um sich selbst zieht und dabei Unmengen an Rauch produziert liegen 80 FPS an.
Sehr schön. Mal schauen wie das mit den ganz üblen Titeln wie AC:Black Flag aussieht. Da hat das Lagerfeuer oder ein Pistolenschuss die FPS immer ordentlich abstürzen lassen.


----------



## Snowhack (3. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Du hast 90 FPS in Division in 4K und Ultra?
> Ich muss für 60 FPS auf die Nvidia Schatten und Umgebungsverdeckung verzichten.



also bei mir reicht bei Maximum out einfach ein kleines OC und ich hab die 60FPS.


Vor dem OC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach OC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (3. Oktober 2018)

Ihr habt ja sicherlich den Beitrag von Igor gelesen nehme ich an oder?
Nvidia GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Founders Edition wassergekuehlt? Vergesst es, hier ist die deutlich schnellere Alternative! | igorsLAB - Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. Oktober 2018)

Finde den Vergleich nicht Fair, die KFA mit 380W Bios die FF mit 320W Bios.  Die FE wäre mit dem gleichen Bios sicher nicht langsamer.


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> also bei mir reicht bei Maximum out einfach ein kleines OC und ich hab die 60FPS.



Biste mal so lieb und schaust für mich nach was "Ultra" für die Schatten und die Umgebungsverdeckung bedeutet?
Ich sitze ja leider auf Arbeit rum.
Wenn Umgebungsverdeckung auf Ultra und nicht auf HBAO+ steht und die Schatten auf Weich oder Ultra anstatt auf PCSS oder HFTS ... dann ist klar woher die FPS kommen


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. Oktober 2018)

Arbeit? Heute am Feiertag? Was machst du beruflich?


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2018)

Grafiker bei einem Fernseh-Sender der jeden Tag sendet^^
Windows-Update ist da .. d.h. heute wieder die Ramdisk erneut aktivieren. Und dann schauen wir mal ob es schon ein Update für Shadow of the Tomb Raider gibt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. Oktober 2018)

Oh. Na dann viel Spaß noch.


----------



## Snowhack (3. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Biste mal so lieb und schaust für mich nach was "Ultra" für die Schatten und die Umgebungsverdeckung bedeutet?
> Ich sitze ja leider auf Arbeit rum.
> Wenn Umgebungsverdeckung auf Ultra und nicht auf HBAO+ steht und die Schatten auf Weich oder Ultra anstatt auf PCSS oder HFTS ... dann ist klar woher die FPS kommen



hier mal Ultra




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja einige NV effekte sind nicht aktiv und FXAA auch nicht.


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2018)

THX. Alles klar


----------



## Gimmick (3. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was genau willst du denn getestet haben? PCGH bencht Witcher mit Gameworks.



So Sachen wie den Leistungsverlust durch HFTS/PCSS in The Division und/oder Watch Dogs 2, ob  der VRAM immernoch runtertaktet, wenn CUDA Effekte wie Waveworks z.B. in Just Cause 3 an sind.. solche Sachen.

Einfach um zu schauen, ob sich da grundlegend etwas geändert hat.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> So Sachen wie den Leistungsverlust durch HFTS/PCSS in The Division und/oder Watch Dogs 2, ob  der VRAM immernoch runtertaktet, wenn CUDA Effekte wie Waveworks z.B. in Just Cause 3 an sind.. solche Sachen.
> 
> Einfach um zu schauen, ob sich da grundlegend etwas geändert hat.



Spezielle Tests dazu sind mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## RossiCX (4. Oktober 2018)

Wenn der OC-Scanner 180 MHz für eine 2080 ti ausspuckt, ist das dann gut, mittelmäßig oder schlecht?


----------



## Blackout27 (4. Oktober 2018)

Gibt es schon erste UV Ergebnisse? Finde leider noch nichts dazu


----------



## Ralle@ (4. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin immer noch am testen.
Vorläufig kann ich sagen, mit 0,850 Volt schaft meine Karte 1850 MHZ GPU. Ob dass dann mit Ray Tracing auch stabil ist, kann ich sagen sobald ein Patch für Shadow of the Tomb Raider oder BF5 kommt.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. Oktober 2018)

Neuer Treiber 416.16, bis jetzt nichts auffälliges zu berichten.

Drivers | GeForce


----------



## HisN (4. Oktober 2018)

Der soll weniger CPU-Last erzeugen, als der letzte.


----------



## Ralle@ (4. Oktober 2018)

Von den Punkten in 3D Mark und Superposition ist er jeden Falls besser.


----------



## Duvar (4. Oktober 2018)

HisN hat ja fast mein Firestrike Score geknackt^^
Gib Stoff


----------



## HisN (4. Oktober 2018)

Ich renn ins CPU-Limit.

Aber die Graka hält 2085Ghz wie angetackert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was aber *VIIIIEEEEEL GEILER* ist: Die Stromversorgung der Turing ist lautlos. Selbst bei 380W. Kein Buzzing mehr wie bei Pascal.


----------



## Blackout27 (4. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch am testen.
> Vorläufig kann ich sagen, mit 0,850 Volt schaft meine Karte 1850 MHZ GPU. Ob dass dann mit Ray Tracing auch stabil ist, kann ich sagen sobald ein Patch für Shadow of the Tomb Raider oder BF5 kommt.



super Danke für den ersten kleinen Einblick  Wie niedrig kann man denn Turing stellen im 3D Betrieb? 

1850Mhz bei 0,850V klingt sehr ähnlich wie Pascal. 

Weiterhin viel Spaß mit deiner Karte und beim Benchen/Spielen


----------



## HisN (4. Oktober 2018)

Der niedrigste Wert im Kurve-Editor sind 0.8v


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. Oktober 2018)

mit PX-1 sind es 725mV (bzw. n bisschen darunter)


----------



## Snowhack (5. Oktober 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> HisN hat ja fast mein Firestrike Score geknackt^^
> Gib Stoff



Keine Sorge heute Abend stehst du hinter mir , wenn die GPU angeschlossen ist 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotenous (5. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Was aber *VIIIIEEEEEL GEILER* ist: Die Stromversorgung der Turing ist lautlos. Selbst bei 380W. Kein Buzzing mehr wie bei Pascal.



Können das andere Turing Nutzer hier aus dem Forum bestötigen ?


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Oktober 2018)

Neotenous schrieb:


> Können das andere Turing Nutzer hier aus dem Forum bestötigen ?



Nein, je nach Last habe ich deutlisches Spulenfiepen, bei anderer Last ist sie aber ruhig.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snowhack (5. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Nein, je nach Last habe ich deutlisches Spulenfiepen, bei anderer Last ist sie aber ruhig.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Sag mal wie hoch ist deine Temperatur unter Last bei dem Block ?


----------



## chaotium (5. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich renn ins CPU-Limit.
> 
> Aber die Graka hält 2085Ghz wie angetackert.
> 
> ...



Wären die 2100Mhz mit Wasserblock knackbar?


----------



## Snowhack (5. Oktober 2018)

So jungs hab jetzt Folgendes Problem: 

Karte vor dem Umbau: 



Nach umbau auf Wasserblock. 

Karte Taktet normal.  59C°

Aber nur noch 180 Watt verbrauch dementsprechen auch sehr schlecht FPS in allen Spielen. 

50% weniger. 



hier mal ein Beispiel an Time Spy: 

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-7920X Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X299 AORUS Ultra Gaming-CF

nach dem Umbau: 

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-7920X Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X299 AORUS Ultra Gaming-CF

jemand eine Idee ?


----------



## Duvar (5. Oktober 2018)

Zeig mal MSI AB Taktverlauf etc. Nicht das du iwas geschrottet hast beim Umbau.
Iwas mit der Stromversorgung net ok? Weil plötzlich 180W Verbrauch?
Hast Vsync an Mensch^^


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Oktober 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Sag mal wie hoch ist deine Temperatur unter Last bei dem Block ?



Also ich komme unter starker Last so auf 48°C max. Bei richtigen Stress-Tests können es auch schon mal 50-51°C werden. Also kurzen Spike und das war auch das Maximum was isch bis dato beobachten konnte, waren 52°C.

Im Leerlauf habe ich so 31°C bei aber immer noch einer relativ hohen Zimmertemperatur von 25°C.


----------



## RtZk (5. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also ich komme unter starker Last so auf 48°C max. Bei richtigen Stress-Tests können es auch schon mal 50-51°C werden. Also kurzen Spike und das war auch das Maximum was isch bis dato beobachten konnte, waren 52°C.
> 
> Im Leerlauf habe ich so 31°C bei aber immer noch einer relativ hohen Zimmertemperatur von 25°C.



Bei den Temperaturen wird man wohl nicht einmal den maximalen Boost bekommen, wenn die Wakü es nicht mal schafft die Karte unter 40° zu halten, wieso nimmt man dann eine ? Eine gute Luftkühlung kann auch weniger als 60° machen.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Bei den Temperaturen wird man wohl nicht einmal den maximalen Boost bekommen, wenn die Wakü es nicht mal schafft die Karte unter 40° zu halten, wieso nimmt man dann eine ? Eine gute Luftkühlung kann auch weniger als 60° machen.





Dann zeig halt einfach dass du es besser kannst. Dein Satz hat mir so die Sprach verschlagen, dass ich gar keine Lust habe die die Vorteile einer Wasserkühlung zu erklären und weshalb die Temperaturen so sind wie sie sind.


----------



## Snowhack (5. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also ich komme unter starker Last so auf 48°C max. Bei richtigen Stress-Tests können es auch schon mal 50-51°C werden. Also kurzen Spike und das war auch das Maximum was isch bis dato beobachten konnte, waren 52°C.
> 
> Im Leerlauf habe ich so 31°C bei aber immer noch einer relativ hohen Zimmertemperatur von 25°C.




Hab Sie jetzt nich mal demontiert und nur WLP aufgetragen vielleicht hätte ich zu wenig drauf daher keinen ordentlichen Kontakt zur Platte. 

Einlauf  links, Ablauf rechts ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. Oktober 2018)

nicht in Games aber trotzdem interessant

First NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti and RTX 2080 DirectX Ray Tracing Benchmarks


----------



## Snowhack (5. Oktober 2018)

!!! Entwarnung !!!

Ist die WLP gewesen zu wenig drauf gehabt jetzt hab ich nur noch 48C 

Und mehr als genug FPS ohne OC liegen jetzt auch wieder 1890Mhz an im Stock.


----------



## RossiCX (5. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also ich komme unter starker Last so auf 48°C max. Bei richtigen Stress-Tests können es auch schon mal 50-51°C werden. Also kurzen Spike und das war auch das Maximum was isch bis dato beobachten konnte, waren 52°C.


Hast du zu dem Mora noch Radifläche? Viel mehr geht ja kaum, bin mal gespannt, ob ich dann unter 50°C komme.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Oktober 2018)

RossiCX schrieb:


> Hast du zu dem Mora noch Radifläche? Viel mehr geht ja kaum, bin mal gespannt, ob ich dann unter 50°C komme.



Nein nur den Mora3 360. Schöner finde ich eine interne Kühlung, die Vorteile des Mora und dank der QLC Anschlüsse, werde ich aber nicht so schnell drauf verzichten.


----------



## chaotium (5. Oktober 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Hab Sie jetzt nich mal demontiert und nur WLP aufgetragen vielleicht hätte ich zu wenig drauf daher keinen ordentlichen Kontakt zur Platte.
> 
> Einlauf  links, Ablauf rechts ?
> 
> ...



Der Einlass ist immer Links bei der PCI Blende und rechts der Auslass




RtZk schrieb:


> Bei den Temperaturen wird man wohl nicht einmal den maximalen Boost bekommen, wenn die Wakü es nicht mal schafft die Karte unter 40° zu halten, wieso nimmt man dann eine ? Eine gute Luftkühlung kann auch weniger als 60° machen.



Dann zeige mir eine Karte, die bei ca 750 Umdrehungen  bei Vollast unter 60 Grad bleibt. Da warte Ich wahrscheinlich bis Ich ins Gras beiße.


----------



## RtZk (5. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Dann zeige mir eine Karte, die bei ca 750 Umdrehungen  bei Vollast unter 60 Grad bleibt. Da warte Ich wahrscheinlich bis Ich ins Gras beiße.



Willst du mir damit sagen, dass 750 Umdrehungen nicht hörbar sind? Wer die nicht hört sollte sich um einen Termin beim Ohrenarzt bemühen, auch 300 rpm sind problemlos hörbar. Während Volllast ist normalerweise auch ein Game an und dementsprechend Musik, wenn sie nicht allzu leise ist, ist der Unterschied zwischen 750 (es wird nun mal lauter, wenn statt 2 oder 3 Lüftern 14  da sind) und 1500 nicht allzu groß, man hört beides immer noch, aber so viel Geld nur dafür auszugeben, dass es etwas leiser ist? Macht wenig Sinn, insbesondere da die Temperatur schlicht nicht sonderlich gut sind.

YouTube hier schafft es der Morpheus 2 mit 1000 rpm auf unter 60°, so weit entfernt von deinen 750 sind wir hier nicht.


----------



## chaotium (5. Oktober 2018)




----------



## blautemple (5. Oktober 2018)

Du willst jetzt nicht wirklich über Sinn und Unsinn einer Wakü diskutieren, oder?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RtZk (5. Oktober 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt nicht wirklich über Sinn und Unsinn einer Wakü diskutieren, oder?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Wenn die Temperaturen nicht besser sind als bei einem Luftkühler? Doch dann schon.


----------



## chaotium (5. Oktober 2018)

Also ich hatte in Chemie und Physik nur 5en und 6en, aber Du willst mir sagen dass Luft genauso gut die Wärme aufnimmt wie Wasser?


----------



## RtZk (5. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte in Chemie und Physik nur 5en und 6en, aber Du willst mir sagen dass Luft genauso gut die Wärme aufnimmt wie Wasser?



Theorie gegen Praxis. 
Die Quellen für die Wassertemps sind aus dem Forum hier und die Quellen für die Lufttemps von Youtube und auch aus mehreren Foren. 
Bei gleicher Drehgeschwindigkeit sind die Temps zwar besser, doch sind sie soviel besser, dass es sich lohnt ? 4-5° besser und das mit einem großen externen Radiator? Nicht die Luft muss die Wärme erst Mal aufnehmen, sondern der Kühler, mit anständiger Gehäuselüftung ist es kein Problem die Hitze aus dem Gehäuse raus zu bekommen.
Keine Ahnung wieso das jetzt hier so ist, aber bei Pascal gab es auch hier genug Leute die unter 40° mit Wakü hatten.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte in Chemie und Physik nur 5en und 6en, aber Du willst mir sagen dass Luft genauso gut die Wärme aufnimmt wie Wasser?



So leicht ist die Rechnung auch wieder nicht, da der Morpheus doch eine großzügige Oberfläche zur Abgabe der Wärme besitzt.
WaKü ist natürlich trotzdem schick.


----------



## HisN (5. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wären die 2100Mhz mit Wasserblock knackbar?



Wenn Du ne gute Karte hast?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RtZk (5. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Wenn Du ne gute Karte hast?
> 
> https://abload.de/img/heaven_2018_10_04_21_6ei7g.jpg



Wird der Takt auch im GPU Limit gehalten?


----------



## chaotium (5. Oktober 2018)

ich warte noch bis die NV wieder verfügbar ist


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Wenn Du ne gute Karte hast?
> 
> https://abload.de/img/heaven_2018_10_04_21_6ei7g.jpg



Naja Unigine @FHD ist ja Kindergeburtstag. 4K Takt ist relevant, da wird´s eng denke ich.


----------



## HisN (5. Oktober 2018)

Genau so isses. Aber der Kollege hat nur nach dem Takt gefragt.


----------



## chaotium (5. Oktober 2018)

Nun Ja ich zocke in WQHD, also könnte es klappen.


----------



## HisN (5. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wird der Takt auch im GPU Limit gehalten?



Soll Karten geben, die das machen. Meine nicht. 2085 hält sie (Screen letzte Seite).


----------



## Snowhack (5. Oktober 2018)

Meine Damen und Herren, 

mit Bedauern muss ich euch mitteilen Meine RTX 2080Ti ist gestorben. 

Sie hat heute nach dem Umbau schon einige zicken gemacht und wurde dann deutlich zu Warm trotz wasserkühlung habe ich sind 70C° erreicht worden. und zum Schluss  ist einfach der PC ausgegangen und jetzt läuft mein PC mit einer Not-Karte.  

R.I.P der Weg ist kurz gewesen aber schön.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Oktober 2018)

Hast du denn irgend eine Ahnung was schief ging? 

RMA?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snowhack (5. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Hast du denn irgend eine Ahnung was schief ging?
> 
> RMA?
> 
> ...



Nein keine Ahnung,  hab alles auf Standard gehabt nicht mal übertaktet und plötzlich geht der PC aus und Karte ist tot.

Ja wird eine RMA werden.


----------



## RtZk (5. Oktober 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Meine Damen und Herren,
> 
> mit Bedauern muss ich euch mitteilen Meine RTX 2080Ti ist gestorben.
> 
> ...



Hast du noch mal versucht sie mit dem Orginalkühler zu testen und eventuell das alte Bios wieder drauf zu spielen (falls möglich)?



Snowhack schrieb:


> Nein keine Ahnung, hab alles auf Standard gehabt nicht mal übertaktet und plötzlich geht der PC aus und Karte ist tot.
> 
> Ja wird eine RMA werden.



Klingt für mich ehrlich gesagt eher so, als hättest du die Karte dann beim Umbau beschädigt, denn vorher lief ja bei dir alles rund, da wird eine RMA wohl nur auf Kulanz etwas werden (zumindest, wenn du ehrlich bei der RMA bist).


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Oktober 2018)

Ja mal wieder Vorsichtig auseinandernehmen und nach Beschädigungen suchen.

Bei einer RMA stellt sich auch die Frage in wie weit das Bios geprüft wird.

Vorausgesetzt die Karte hat keine Schäden, welche auf dem Umbau schliessen lassen.

Persönlich, befürchte ich aber auch einen Fehler beim Umbau, was eine RMA ausschliesst.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Duvar (5. Oktober 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Nein keine Ahnung,  hab alles auf Standard gehabt nicht mal übertaktet und plötzlich geht der PC aus und Karte ist tot.
> 
> Ja wird eine RMA werden.



Hoffe für dich das es mit der RMA klappt. Mein herzliches Beileid. (ernst gemeint)


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Oktober 2018)

Spinnt mein Tapatalk oder sind hier einige Beiträge verschwunden?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Meine Damen und Herren,
> 
> mit Bedauern muss ich euch mitteilen Meine RTX 2080Ti ist gestorben.
> 
> ...



Autsch...das ist bitter. Das ist der Grund warum ich keine Shuntmods mache. Bei einer Karte zu dem Preis zu viel zu basteln ist immer etwas gewagt und 1300 Euro anzufracken wirklich bitter.
Du hast mein Bastlerbeileid.


----------



## Snowhack (5. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Autsch...das ist bitter. Das ist der Grund warum ich keine Shuntmods mache. Bei einer Karte zu dem Preis zu viel zu basteln ist immer etwas gewagt und 1300 Euro anzufracken wirklich bitter.
> Du hast mein Bastlerbeileid.



Das schöne ist ich hab noch nichts gebastelt gehabt, nur der Kühler wurde gewechselt.


----------



## Snowhack (5. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ja mal wieder Vorsichtig auseinandernehmen und nach Beschädigungen suchen.
> 
> Bei einer RMA stellt sich auch die Frage in wie weit das Bios geprüft wird.
> 
> ...



Hab die Karte jetzt wieder im Urzustand, und hab Sie kleinlichst begutachtet, nichts abgegangen oder zerbrochen. 

Sehe hier keinen Grund warum die RMA nicht durchgeht, da der lüfterumbau auch bei Asus gestattet ist.


----------



## RtZk (5. Oktober 2018)

Naja, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du unschuldig bist ist ziemlich niedrig, betrachtet man das Ganze rational, 
Karte im Urzustand --> funktioniert einwandfrei
Nach kurzer Nutzung mit anderem Bios ( mehr Watt als die Spezifikationen offiziell zu lassen (380 statt 375)) und Kühlerumbau  --> kaputt


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Oktober 2018)

Dann stellt sich ja nur die Frage wegen dem Bios... 

Du hast ja auch die Wärmeleit-Pads für die Backplate benutzt? 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snowhack (5. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich ja nur die Frage wegen dem Bios...
> 
> Du hast ja auch die Wärmeleit-Pads für die Backplate benutzt?




Ja alles nach Vorschrift angebracht.


----------



## Snowhack (5. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Naja, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du unschuldig bist ist ziemlich niedrig, betrachtet man das Ganze rational,
> Karte im Urzustand --> funktioniert einwandfrei
> Nach kurzer Nutzung mit anderem Bios ( mehr Watt als die Spezifikationen offiziell zu lassen (380 statt 375)) und Kühlerumbau  --> kaputt



Das ich etwas kaputt gemacht habe ist sehr unwahrscheinlich ist nicht mein erster Umbau, mit dem Bios da dies ein Bios ist von einer Schwesterkarte von KFA2,  glaub ich das auch  nicht,  da baugleiches Ref Design. 

Ich glaube die Karte hatte schon einen Schuss weg, weil beim ersten Mal nutzen der Karte ist mein PC auch einfach ausgegangen, hatte ich auch als persönliche Anmerkung am 28.09 geschrieben. Dachte da noch das Netzteil hatte nich genügend Saft, aber selbst mit dem Größen Bios hatte ich nie mehr als 580 Watt Verbrauch.

Netzteil 750 Watt Gold.


Jetzt noch eine Anmerkung in eigener Sache, 

Asus hat einen sehr sehr schlechten Support, kann aktuell nur jedem abraten direkt dort zukaufen.  Lieber über Caseking usw. 

Supportseiten gehen nicht, links leiten nicht weiter und der Support ist effektiv nur über das Telefon zu erreichen. Keine Möglichkeit eine RMA online zu starten.


----------



## RossiCX (5. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Schöner finde ich eine interne Kühlung...



Intern kühlt eben nicht so gut. Ich bin mal gespannt, wo ich mit meinem 240er und 280er Radi tempmässig lande.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Oktober 2018)

750W Gold bedeutet nix, was für ein Netzteil ist es genau? Und was ist das Alter?

Nicht dass die Karte vorher eben immer durch die Temperatur limitierte und jetzt wondieses Limit weg war, die Karte auch entsprechent mehr Saft über einen längeren Zeitraum gebraucht hat.

Hast du vielleicht ein Ersatznetzteil?




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RossiCX (5. Oktober 2018)

Mein Beileid @*Snowhack* Ich glaube, ich lasse erstmal die Finger vom Bios.


----------



## Snowhack (5. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> 750W Gold bedeutet nix, was für ein Netzteil ist es genau? Und was ist das Alter?
> 
> Nicht dass die Karte vorher eben immer durch die Temperatur limitierte und jetzt wondieses Limit weg war, die Karte auch entsprechent mehr Saft über einen längeren Zeitraum gebraucht hat.
> 
> ...



Ist ein Sunflower modulares   Netzteil  2 Jahre alt und hat mich damals 150€ gekostet. 

Hatte davor auch eine GTX 1080Ti mit 340 Watt Aufnahme im PC über 1 3/4 Jahr 

(Keine Probleme)


Wie schon geschrieben, die Karte ist im Standard abgeraucht (300Watt)  ohne OC oder Powerlimit Erhöhung, nach knapp 2 Stunden Division Spielen. 



Der PC geht noch mit der Not-Karte alles ok, sehe hier  kein Fehler am restlichen PC.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Oktober 2018)

Hast di die RTX denn jetzt nochmal mit dem normalen Kühler probiert?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2018)

Hast du Flüssigmetall verwendet? Sieht man deinen Shuntmod noch?


----------



## Snowhack (5. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Hast di die RTX denn jetzt nochmal mit dem normalen Kühler probiert?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Ja keine Veränderung


----------



## Snowhack (5. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du Flüssigmetall verwendet? Sieht man deinen Shuntmod noch?



Nein nichts verwendet, kein Mod benutzt.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Oktober 2018)

Die Asus RMA Seite geht doch problemlos, wo liegt da das Problem?


----------



## Snowhack (5. Oktober 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Asus RMA Seite geht doch problemlos, wo liegt da das Problem?




das ist mein Problem:  und nein es ist die Richtige Nr. direkt aus meinem Account Kopiert  wo die GPU bereits registriert ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellm (5. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Spinnt mein Tapatalk oder sind hier einige Beiträge verschwunden?


Ja, ich scheine hier nicht ganz folgen zu können, also gabs einen BIOS-flash auf die KFA2 Version mit 180W? Für die Referenzplatine sollte da wirklich alles ok sein, allerdings gibts da nicht verschiedene Versionen? Also auf THD habe ich gelesen das man einmal den MP2888 findet, und dann aber auch Karten mit dem uP9512P, ein PWM-Controller eines anderen Herstellers. Wenn es da ebenso verschiedene BIOS Versionen gibt, kann es schon sein das ein Controller mit der Prorgrammierung des anderen recht gifitg reagiert. Kann aber auch dasselbe BIOS für beide Versionen sein, das weiß ich nicht.

Ich drücke auch mal die Daumen mit der RMA. Wobei ich mich eh auf den Händler verlassen hätte, glaube ich.


----------



## DARPA (5. Oktober 2018)

@ Snowhack: Hattest du nicht vor paar Tagen geschrieben, dass du an den Shunts was rumprobiert hattest, aber nur der limp mode aktiviert wurde? Was haste genau gemacht?


----------



## JoM79 (5. Oktober 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> das ist mein Problem:  und nein es ist die Richtige Nr. direkt aus meinem Account Kopiert  wo die GPU bereits registriert ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast du die mal von Hand eingegeben, nicht das da irgendwo Leerzeichen sind?


----------



## Duvar (5. Oktober 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> ALSO KURZE zusammen Fassung zum Power-Mod:
> 
> 
> Kein Erfolg gehabt.
> ...







DARPA schrieb:


> @ Snowhack: Hattest du nicht vor paar Tagen geschrieben, dass du an den Shunts was rumprobiert hattest, aber nur der limp mode aktiviert wurde? Was haste genau gemacht?





Snowhack schrieb:


> Nein nichts verwendet, kein Mod benutzt.



Ich denke, er meint, dass er heute kein mod benutzt hat, ausserdem hat er den mod schon am 29.09. versucht/gemacht http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/515861-nvidia-turing-laberthread-32.html#post9525289
Würde auf jeden Fall schauen, dass man nix an der Karte sieht beim zurücksenden, die Karte lief ja auch paar Tage weiter, von dem her ist es wahrscheinlich nicht deswegen.
Die Karte ist einfach defekt, er wollte meinen Score knacken im Firestrike und dann ist die in Flammen aufgegangen^^


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich denke, er meint, dass er heute kein mod benutzt hat, ausserdem hat er den mod schon am 29.09. versucht/gemacht http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/515861-nvidia-turing-laberthread-32.html#post9525289
> Würde auf jeden Fall schauen, dass man nix an der Karte sieht beim zurücksenden, die Karte lief ja auch paar Tage weiter, von dem her ist es wahrscheinlich nicht deswegen.
> Die Karte ist einfach defekt, er wollte meinen Score knacken im Firestrike und dann ist die in Flammen aufgegangen^^





Ich glaube der Denkansatz von Hellm ist gar nicht so verkehrt. Die beiden Steuerungschips die die Phasen regeln könnten ein Grund für das Abrauchen der ASUS gewesen sein.
Evtl. sitzt auf der ASUS der billigere und der hat schlicht die Last nicht verkraftet oder nicht korrekt reguliert.


----------



## hellm (6. Oktober 2018)

Den Power Mod hat Nvidia doch tatsächlich bekämpft. Es ist nun wohl nicht mehr möglich, allzu viel aufzutragen, mit einem anderen Shunt auflöten ist der8auer auch gescheitert. Bei Steve laufen die 2x 2080Ti allerdings mit Shuntmod.. Moment, der hat glaub ich ein BIOS von Kingpin geflasht, aber bin mir nicht sicher.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GAuKfr4Vajc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Power Limit vollständig auszuhebeln funzt aber weiterhin wie gehabt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xvBJftLRt4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snowhack (6. Oktober 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du die mal von Hand eingegeben, nicht das da irgendwo Leerzeichen sind?



Ich hab es viele Male versucht mit und ohne Kopieren, da ist kein Leerzeichen  oder fehlt ein Buchstabe Bzw. Zahl.


----------



## Snowhack (6. Oktober 2018)

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist sind die ständig anliegenden 1,068VCore gewesen,  vielleicht ist Sie ja auch deswegen abgeraucht.

hatte gedacht 1,05VCore sollten Max sein laut der8auer. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würde auch erklären warum die Karte so extrem Warm geworden ist trotz Wasserkühlung.

Egal, hab mir jetzt mal eine Neue bestellt sollte nächste Woche da sein, diesmal die INNO3D 
GeForce RTX 2080 Ti X2 OC  ist gerade vorrätig.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Oktober 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Was mir auch aufgefallen ist sind die ständig anliegenden 1,068VCore gewesen,  vielleicht ist Sie ja auch deswegen abgeraucht.
> 
> hatte gedacht 1,05VCore sollten Max sein laut der8auer.
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch bei Last bis zu 1,068 anliegen. Daran kann es nicht liegen. Zudem hat hier Nvidia sowieso einen Riegel davor geschoben, dass man gross etwas an der Spannung ändern kann.


----------



## wolflux (6. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Nach all dem was ich so gelesen habe und getestet habe, sollten mit den normalen Bios Versionen, 1940-2055mhz schwankten drin sein. Natürlich wenn die Temperaturen stimmen.
> 
> Mit den "besseren" Bios Versionen welche 380W ermöglichen, habe ich werte von etwa 2140mhz gelesen, ob aber nun Game-Stable oder Rock-Stable weiss ich nicht. Ich traue den angeblichen Stabilen Werten nicht, wenn ich es nicht selbst getestet habe, leider ist es nähmlich nur als zu oft Game- oder Bench-Stable.
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe auch nicht, 
 das man wegen +-1-2 FPS seine Garantie mit einem Fremdbios riskieren sollte. Zumal viele Karten im Bios 2x8 PIN Power ansprechen und andere 2x8  und 1x6 PIN Belegung haben.
Ob es die2080ti mit 1x8 und 1x6 PIN gibt, weiss ich jetzt nicht, zumindest wäre ich vorsichtiger. 
Du nicht, 
aber die wenigen die so etwas machen, scheinen doch zu viel Geld zu haben. 

--------
Edit.
Wie bitte, Defekt?
Na das hat sich jetzt nicht gelohnt, übel, tut mir leid für dich.
Aus Erfahrung, auch wenn es nicht deine Schuld ist, prinziepell  isoliere ich den ganzen Block mit 0,5mm selbstklebenden und wärmeleitenden Padstreifen, die für Speicherkühler sind.
Auch , gerade die Seitenkannten sind wichtig.
Kaufe ich in Ebay. Leider weiß ich die Marke nicht.
Habe nochmal gesucht, so sehen die aus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim nächsten Umbau würde ich die 6€ investieren.


----------



## chaotium (6. Oktober 2018)

Würde mich interessieren ob NV die  vorbesteller Karten nun versendet hat? Und wann die wieder verfügbar sind


----------



## wolflux (6. Oktober 2018)

Die eignen Spiele-FPS  sind wirklich nichtssagend, mit oder ohne teilweise mit Nvidia Features, wir hatten entweder SuperPo. oder 3Dmark 4 K Ultra. Damit können alle Karten gleichwertig mit allen Limits verglichen werden.
Snowhack hat es richtig gemacht!
Alles andere ist KK. = Kinderka..e


----------



## HisN (6. Oktober 2018)

Meine Zotac geht wohl auch zurück.
Ist über die Zeit nicht stabil.
Früher oder später hab ich ein Standbild. Egal ob @Stock oder @UV. Unter Wasser früher, unter Luft später, als würde irgend ein Teil nicht richtig gekühlt.
@Stock/Luft kann ich gut 30 Minuten zocken, bevor das passiert. Deshalb hab ich es wohl nicht sofort gemerkt. Kurze Bench-Runs waren immer kein Problem.
Eventuell fällt es auch mit dem Treiber zusammen. Mir ist das erst ab den 416er aufgefallen. Aber ich bin glaub ich zu faul die Karte jetzt noch mal auszupacken und das mit dem 411er gegenzutesten.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Oktober 2018)

vllt hat die erste Charge der 2080Ti allgemein ne macke?

die 2080Ti FE wird sich ja nicht ohne Grund so stark verzögert haben


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2018)

Es war ja im Vorfeld die Rede von Biosupdates, was auch nur hinten  rum über Igor durchgesickert ist.


----------



## HisN (6. Oktober 2018)

Alle werden nicht betroffen sein, sonst hätten wir einen größeren Aufschrei in den Foren^^
Aber eventuell die eine oder andere Charge.


----------



## chaotium (6. Oktober 2018)

Ich wollte schon der bei der Inno zuschlagen beim Gehäuse König, aber die Vernunft hat mal gesiegt. Bei 1300 will ich ein fehlerfreies Gerät und nicht der Early Access user sein  
Hoffe zu Weihnachten läuft alles rund und Aquacomputer hat seinen Block auch veröffentlicht.


----------



## Ralle@ (6. Oktober 2018)

Ein "fertiges" Produkt wirst du NIE kaufen können.
Daran ist niemand interessiert, da es dann schwer wird einen Nachfolger zu bringen. Ich für meinen Teil bin mit der 2080 TI zufrieden, die Gainward Phoenix GS macht das was sie soll und ist dabei sehr leise. Wird die Karte vom Power Targert im Zaum gehalten, ja, will ich max Taktraten, nein. Ich will eine Karte die mir die Performance bietet die ich brauche, dabei leise agiert (PC im Schlafzimmer und Frau die empfindlich ist und leichten Schlaf hat) und dabei effizient ist. Letzteres erreiche ich mit undervolting aber das ist mir wichtiger als der letzte FPS der die Karte an die Kotzgrenze bringt.

Aktuelles Beispiel ist Assassin`s Creed Odyssey.
1440p maxed Detail reichen mir 58 FPS (Monitor auf 100 HZ gestellt). Also im Nvidia Inspector Limit gesetzt, Adaptiv Sync eingestellt und im Treiber optimale Performance eingestellt. Die 2080 TI taktet dabei je nach Szene zwischen 1200 - 1450 MHZ und das System braucht dabei 175 - 207W. Da kommen selbst aktuelle Konsolen nicht mit, dabei ist mein PC silent, bleibt trotz Luftkühlung kühl und die Bildqualität liegt weit über dem was aktuelle Konsolen so schaffen. Habe mir Assassin´s Creed Odyssey beim Freund auf der PS4 pro angesehen, was da so abgeht (auch in Punkt Lautstärke) ist nicht normal und ich persönlich würde so nie zocken können / wollen.


----------



## wolflux (6. Oktober 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> vllt hat die erste Charge der 2080Ti allgemein ne macke?
> 
> die 2080Ti FE wird sich ja nicht ohne Grund so stark verzögert haben



Würde ich normal nicht sagen aber vieleicht war das die Verzögerung bzw. die anderen Hersteller kämpfen vermutlich mit sämtlichen Beschneidungen der 2080Ti.


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Oktober 2018)

wolflux schrieb:


> Die eignen Spiele-FPS  sind wirklich nichtssagend, mit oder ohne teilweise mit Nvidia Features, wir hatten entweder SuperPo. oder 3Dmark 4 K Ultra. Damit können alle Karten gleichwertig mit allen Limits verglichen werden.
> Snowhack hat es richtig gemacht!
> Alles andere ist KK. = Kinderka..e



http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Benchmarks-Thema-58180/Specials/Benchmark-FAQ-2018-1247740/



> ... Seit Jahren testet (umgangssprachlich "bencht") PC Games Hardware Spiele  mit echten Ingame-Szenen, die aufwendig validiert und dokumentiert  werden. ...





> *Downloads*
> 
> PCGH GPU Benchmark-Savegames 2018[32,7 MB]



Das The Witcher 3 Samegame wird in der Ordner mit den Speicherständen kopiert, im Grafikmenü unter Nachbearbeitung die übergeordnete Einstellung "Hoch" bzw. unter Allgemein "Höchste" angeklickt und die Speicherstelle geladen. Damit vermeidet man es einzelne Regler zu verstellen und  Abweichungen untereinander.

Damit hast eine Vergleichbarkeit in einem Spiel mit hoher Auslastung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolflux (6. Oktober 2018)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Benchmarks-Thema-58180/Specials/Benchmark-FAQ-2018-1247740/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meine die eigenen Spiele, die hier angegeben wurden, teilweise ohne Angaben welche.


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Oktober 2018)

Ok, habe ich falsch verstanden .


----------



## wolflux (6. Oktober 2018)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ok, habe ich falsch verstanden .



Null Problemo.


----------



## DedSec (6. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon der bei der Inno zuschlagen beim Gehäuse König, aber die Vernunft hat mal gesiegt. Bei 1300 will ich ein fehlerfreies Gerät und nicht der Early Access user sein
> Hoffe zu Weihnachten läuft alles rund und Aquacomputer hat seinen Block auch veröffentlicht.



Det seh' ick och so.
Hab'noch keene jekooft.


----------



## -Gast- (6. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Meine Zotac geht wohl auch zurück.
> Ist über die Zeit nicht stabil.
> Früher oder später hab ich ein Standbild. Egal ob @Stock oder @UV. Unter Wasser früher, unter Luft später, als würde irgend ein Teil nicht richtig gekühlt.
> @Stock/Luft kann ich gut 30 Minuten zocken, bevor das passiert. Deshalb hab ich es wohl nicht sofort gemerkt. Kurze Bench-Runs waren immer kein Problem.
> Eventuell fällt es auch mit dem Treiber zusammen. Mir ist das erst ab den 416er aufgefallen. Aber ich bin glaub ich zu faul die Karte jetzt noch mal auszupacken und das mit dem 411er gegenzutesten.



Servus!
Am treiber liegts wohl nicht. Ich hab bei meiner FE auch mit dem 411er freezes. Ok, nicht ganz stock, das Powerlimit wurde auf 123% gehoben. Das ganze passiert immer in Regionen von 80°C. Wenn ich die lüfter höher drehe, ist es bisher nicht passiert. So richtig zufrieden bin ich nicht. Ich wollte eigentlich auch nen EK Block nutzen (der liegt schon hier), aber hab aufgrund vieler Defektmeldungen erst mal den Originalen drauf gelassen, um die Karte mindestens 2 Wochen zu testen. Allerdings find ich die freezes schon mal schlecht...

Der Aufschrei in den Foren kann schon noch kommen. So wirklich unter den Leuten sind die Karten ja erst seit Freitag.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab auch schon in anderen Foren davon gelesen, dachte aber eigentlich, ohne jetzt wem auf die Füße zu treten, das es Schlaubis mit schlechtem OC sind die wieder irgendwas auf die Karte schieben.
Aber das scheint ja doch ein verbreitertes Problem zu sein. evtl. reagieren die Karte schlecht auf zu hohe Temperatur für den eingestellten Takt?


----------



## Duvar (7. Oktober 2018)

Nothing works! YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nothing works! YouTube



Die Szene mit den Fenster und dem dunklen Raum fand ich irgendwie witzig, das erinnerte mich immer an meinen HDR Test in Resident Evil 7.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/1020x/2017/02/RE7-HDR-pcgh.jpg


----------



## Duvar (7. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Szene mit den Fenster und dem dunklen Raum fand ich irgendwie witzig, das erinnerte mich immer an meinen HDR Test in Resident Evil 7.
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/1020x/2017/02/RE7-HDR-pcgh.jpg


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-42.html#post9024246

Fuc... marketing..., hier everything just works  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-42.html#post9024597
Ah da kommt richtiges Horrorfeeling auf 
Wer braucht da schon RT? YouTube


----------



## hellm (7. Oktober 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> ^^




Niemand. Denn "RTX on" wurde bisher schon sehr gut emuliert, das hat man bei den tollen Demos von Nvidia erfolgreich verschwiegen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eZgX4EfIiXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



HDR ist bei mir da auch eher auf der Einkaufsliste. Also RT bisher eigentlich überhaupt nicht, nicht mal auf der Wunschliste.


----------



## Duvar (7. Oktober 2018)

Ja kenne das Video schon, leider wird über DLSS auch nicht so viel gutes gesagt (siehe Hardware unboxed Videos dazu).
Marketing at its best halt HDR hingegen ist je nach Game besonders geil, siehst ja bei meinen Screenshots die ich verlinkt hab.
RE7 wird dadurch wirklich ein komplett anderes Game, so muss Horror sein, muss man echt erlebt haben.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ja kenne das Video schon, leider wird über DLSS auch nicht so viel gutes gesagt (siehe Hardware unboxed Videos dazu).
> Marketing at its best halt HDR hingegen ist je nach Game besonders geil, siehst ja bei meinen Screenshots die ich verlinkt hab.
> RE7 wird dadurch wirklich ein komplett anderes Game, so muss Horror sein, muss man echt erlebt haben.



Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit HDR an meinem Display, würde keines mehr ohne kaufen.


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Oktober 2018)

Meine 2080ti läuft noch immer wie sie soll. Das einzige was mich stutzig macht ist, sind die mhz Zahlen die scheinbar manche erreichen. 

Ich habe noch keine über 2070 gesehen, welche stabil liefen, dabei bin ich noch immer beim Timespy Extrems GFX (1 GPU) unter den ersten 100. Ohne gross mein OC auszuloten... 

Aber noch was lustiges, ach ich zeigs einfach.

Hier mal eines meiner besten Resultate mit meiner Vega64 in Firestrike Ultra (Nicht Gültig, wegen wahrscheinlichem Beta-Treiber):
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO

Hier jetzt ein schnelles Resultat mit meiner RTX2080ti und NUR 50% PT, wobei der Gesamtverbrauch an der Steckdose UNTER 200W lag:
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO


----------



## Ralle@ (7. Oktober 2018)

Die 2080 TI bekommt man echt sparsam bei immer noch ordentlich Power.
Das ist 1440p, max Details mit FPS Lock im Game. Die Karte langweilt sich und das System zieht 175W - 184W, Idle sind es 50 - 52W. Bei Video Sequenzen komme ich auf 202 - 223W, da schaltet die Karte dann auf 1740 - 1815 MHZ. Ich finde es toll, die Lüfter der Phoenix Karte drehen mit 825 - 840 RPM und die Karte wird nie wärmer als 45°, eher so 42 - 43°. Wenns dann mal hoch schaltet komme ich auf 53° bei 1815 MHZ GPU Takt und 850mv. Jetzt schau ich mal was ich für 1,9 GHZ und 2 GHZ an Volt einstellen muss und dann wenn ich mal mehr Zeit habe, mache ich denn Vergleich der Karten die ich so habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHell63 (7. Oktober 2018)

Mit Luft oder Wasserkühlung geht durchaus mehr mit der RTX 2080 Ti.
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8086K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG MAXIMUS X APEX
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-7980XE Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG RAMPAGE VI APEX
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8700K Processor,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Z370 GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7B45)

Mit LN2 geht natürlich noch ein bißchen was
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-7980XE Processor,EVGA INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD 151-SX-E299


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Mit Luft oder Wasserkühlung geht durchaus mehr mit der RTX 2080 Ti.
> NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8086K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG MAXIMUS X APEX
> NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-7980XE Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG RAMPAGE VI APEX
> NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8700K Processor,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Z370 GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7B45)
> ...



Daniel hat das ja bewusst auf -50PT bezogen.


----------



## DaHell63 (7. Oktober 2018)

OK, Danke.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    Schnell lesen und richtig lesen haben sich da wohl nicht vertragen


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> OK, Danke.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    Schnell lesen und richtig lesen haben sich da wohl nicht vertragen



Passiert


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Oktober 2018)

Also wären das meine RTX Resultate unter Full-Power gewesen, hätte ich sie sofort zurück geschickt 

Ich bin richtig begeistert, welche Bandbreite man mit der 2080ti hat.Wird nicht viel benötigt, nimmt sie auch nicht viel. Bei normaler Leistung, ist sie sehr Leistungsstark (klar stärkste Single GPU für Privatanwender) und noch immer recht Sparsam. Möchte man alles raus nehmen, wird sie natürlich hungriger.

Ich bleibe aber dabei, bei etwa 2ghz bleibt sie relativ Sparsam und bietet eine enorme Leistung, drüber ist das Verhältnis zwischen realem Leistungsgewinn in fps und dem Stromverbrauch aber jenseits von gut und böse.


----------



## compisucher (8. Oktober 2018)

Muss mal meine generelle Ablehnung zur 2080ti ob dem bekannten Preisthema etwas revidieren.

Habe übers WE für jemanden eine MSI Duke verbaut, der hat zudem noch die Kohle, sich einen ASUS ROG Swift PG27UQ leisten zu können.

Muss sagen, die Karte ist einfach scheißeschnell, so was hatte ich bisher noch nicht in meinen Fingern. 
Respect an die Konstrukteure!

Hatte anfangs erhebliche Treiberprobleme, aber nun alles gelöst, insofern keine tiefgreifenden Analysen bzgl. Stromverbrauch etc.,
aber AAA Spiele >>>60 Hz auf UHD anzuspielen ist schwer beeindruckend.

Der Wunschzettel an den Weihnachtsmann ist geschrieben...


----------



## pointer125 (8. Oktober 2018)

Moin,

weiß einer von euch ob die Asus RTX 2080ti Turbo auf dem PCB ein 4 Pin PWM Modul für bspw. den Accelero Extreme IV aufgesetzt hat??
Habe mir nämlich eine zurücklegen lassen, habe aber bisher noch nichts dazu gefunden und ohne eine Chance auf einen anderen Kühler, würde ich die Karte direkt wieder freigeben.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Oktober 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Muss mal meine generelle Ablehnung zur 2080ti ob dem bekannten Preisthema etwas revidieren.
> 
> Habe übers WE für jemanden eine MSI Duke verbaut, der hat zudem noch die Kohle, sich einen ASUS ROG Swift PG27UQ leisten zu können.
> 
> ...



Ich sage ja, wären die Preise geringer, gäbe es keinen Hate und nur hartgesottene AMD-Fanatiker würden nach Problemen suchen. Den Preis ausgeblendet, hat Nvidia grossartig abgeliefert.



pointer125 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> weiß einer von euch ob die Asus RTX 2080ti Turbo auf dem PCB ein 4 Pin PWM Modul für bspw. den Accelero Extreme IV aufgesetzt hat??
> Habe mir nämlich eine zurücklegen lassen, habe aber bisher noch nichts dazu gefunden und ohne eine Chance auf einen anderen Kühler, würde ich die Karte direkt wieder freigeben.



So wie ich es verstanden habe, hat die erste Charge, wegen technischen Probleme die Anschlüsse nicht, deshalb wirbt Asus auch nicht dafür. Spätere Versionen sollen die Anschlüsse aber wieder bekommen.
Die Platine ist bereits dafür ausgelegt.


----------



## compisucher (8. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich sage ja, wären die Preise geringer, gäbe es keinen Hate und nur hartgesottene AMD-Fanatiker würden nach Problemen suchen. Den Preis ausgeblendet, hat Nvidia grossartig abgeliefert.



Ich BIN hartgesottener AMD Fanatiker - zumindest was die CPUs angeht... 

Man muss einfach neidlos anerkennen, dass die 2080ti eine technisches Sahnestückchen ist, die zu begeistern weiss.

Über die 2080  kann ich mir noch kein Urteil erlauben, weil noch nicht in der Hand gehabt.


----------



## Snowhack (8. Oktober 2018)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht für die RMA meiner Asus RTX 2080Ti Turbo 


Support: Antwort
GPUs von Asus können nicht online Reklamiert werden, nur dort wo sie käuflich erworben würde. 

Kleiner Tipp: 

ASUS eShop

Wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an op-rma@asus.com 

Antwort: 

Karten können nur dort reklamiert werden wo Sie käuflich erworben worden sind. 

Zurück geschrieben 

ASUS eShop

Dort angerufen :  gleiche Nummer wie Asus Support 

Karten können nur beim Händler reklamiert werden. 

Hat jemand noch eine Idee von euch, bevor ich meinen Anwalt einschalte ?

Wäre echt lustig, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre und mir aktuell total gegen den Strich ging.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2018)

Lol, du tust mir echt leid. Ich hatte mal ne 290 Dual OC von Asus, seit dem will ich keine Karte mehr von denen. Seit dem GPP sowieso nicht mehr.
Aber ne Karte direkt beim Hersteller kaufen und dann die RMA abgelehnt bekommen weil nicht zuständig ist schon ne neue Qualität.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Oktober 2018)

Hast du denen denn deutlich gemacht ob, dass auch der Händler sind.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snowhack (8. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Hast du denen denn deutlich gemacht ob, dass auch der Händler sind.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Ja klar und dann wüssten sie nicht weiter bzw. Hab ich die op-rma@asus.com bekommen, die mir das gleiche antworteten.


----------



## RtZk (8. Oktober 2018)

Schreibe dir den Namen vom Kontaktpartner auf und versuche den wieder zu erreichen und sage ihm, dass du dich nicht einfach so abwimmeln lässt, nur weil sich niemand zuständig fühlt, falls sie das auch nur ignorieren, bleibt dir nur der Gang zum Anwalt.


----------



## blautemple (8. Oktober 2018)

Setz denen schriftlich ne Frist und wenn bis dahin nichts passiert den Anwalt einschalten...


----------



## Duvar (8. Oktober 2018)

Vllt mal hier melden? | ASUS eShop bzw dort mal nachfragen 
(Ninepoint Consulting GmbH, Schanzenstraße 24, 51063 Köln, kontakt@ninepoint.de, 0221 97598330)


----------



## Snowhack (8. Oktober 2018)

Oh jetzt kennen die mich wohl alle bei Asus,


----------



## Snowhack (8. Oktober 2018)

So hab jetzt auch meinen Retourenschein gerade zugesendet bekommen.


----------



## HisN (8. Oktober 2018)

Wo hattest Du die Karte gekauft?
Nur um mir zu merken, wo ich nicht einkaufen möchte^^


----------



## Snowhack (8. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Wo hattest Du die Karte gekauft?
> Nur um mir zu merken, wo ich nicht einkaufen möchte^^




Hier:    RTX 20 Serie | ASUS eShop


----------



## chaotium (8. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist auf Caseking keine RTX2080ti verfügbar


----------



## Snowhack (9. Oktober 2018)

Ich RMA/Retoure  meiner RTX 2080Ti Turbo :


----------



## HisN (9. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab übrigens meinen Widerruf gecanceled und die neue Inno3D wieder zurückgehen lassen, ohne sie überhaupt aus der Verpackung zu nehmen.
Scheinbar lagen meine Probleme an meinem Netzteil (ich nutze jetzt zwei Kabel anstatt einem Kabel mit zwei Anschlüssen) und oder dem jetzt durchgeführten Update auf 1809.
Das ganze hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen, und ich hab noch ein bisschen rumprobiert. Bin ja dann doch neugierig.
Graka ist jetzt stabil (jedenfalls die halbe Stunde, die ich in Division verbracht habe. Das hat die Karte vorher nicht mal 2 Minuten durchgehalten).


----------



## Snowhack (9. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens meinen Widerruf gecanceled und die neue Inno3D wieder zurückgehen lassen, ohne sie überhaupt aus der Verpackung zu nehmen.
> Scheinbar lagen meine Probleme an meinem Netzteil (ich nutze jetzt zwei Kabel anstatt einem Kabel mit zwei Anschlüssen) und oder dem jetzt durchgeführten Update auf 1809.
> Das ganze hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen, und ich hab noch ein bisschen rumprobiert. Bin ja dann doch neugierig.
> Graka ist jetzt stabil (jedenfalls die halbe Stunde, die ich in Division verbracht habe. Das hat die Karte vorher nicht mal 2 Minuten durchgehalten).



Ja hatte auch 2 separat 8Pin an der Karte weil mit 380 Watt mir ein Kabel doch zu wenig gewesen ist   wenn jetzt alles passt ist doch super


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Oktober 2018)

Dass es das noch gibt, ein Kabel mit 2x 8-Pin Anschlüssen. 

Welches Netzteil ist oder war das?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Inkubus (9. Oktober 2018)

Das ist ja ein starkes Stück von Asus..... ich drücke dir die Daumen bzg RMA!


----------



## HisN (9. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Dass es das noch gibt, ein Kabel mit 2x 8-Pin Anschlüssen.
> 
> Welches Netzteil ist oder war das?
> 
> ...



Corsair AX1200i, kommt aus den Zeiten wo ich noch einen 3930K mit zwei GTX580 im Rechner hatte. Die haben locker oberhalb von 1KW gearbeitet^^
Die beiden Titan X Pascal im SLI sind wundervoll jeweils mit einer Karte an einem Kabel gelaufen. Allerdings hat da mein System auch "nur" 700W genommen, während ich jetzt mit der Single-GPU ja schon oberhalb von 600 liege.


----------



## Ralle@ (10. Oktober 2018)

@HisN

Sind die 600W + Worst Case oder durchschnitt?


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde sagen Worst Case, ich konntr solche Werte bei mir noch nie sehen. Glaube bei mir waren max so etwa 450watt


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snowhack (10. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @HisN
> 
> Sind die 600W + Worst Case oder durchschnitt?



Bei mir standen ständig 550- 580Watt (350-380Watt GPU) auf dem Zähler also durchgängig je nach Szene, Worst Case habe ich mal 650 Watt gesehen bei mir. 

Denke bei ihm wird es ähnlich sein.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Oktober 2018)

Bei euch schlägt ja aber auch die CPU ordentlich auf den Stromzähler


----------



## ludscha (11. Oktober 2018)

Darüber mach ich mir auch gerade Gedanken, ob das DPP 11 850 Watt reicht, wenn ich lese das bei HisN über 600 Watt raus gehen.


----------



## HisN (11. Oktober 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Bei mir standen ständig 550- 580Watt (350-380Watt GPU) auf dem Zähler also durchgängig je nach Szene, Worst Case habe ich mal 650 Watt gesehen bei mir.
> 
> Denke bei ihm wird es ähnlich sein.



So ist es.
Aber meine Werte sollten auch Hinterfragt werden.
Das ist mit OC. D.h. 4.5Ghz auf der CPU und deutlich über 2GHz auf der Graka.
Ohne OC erreiche ich die 500 nicht.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Oktober 2018)

ludscha schrieb:


> Darüber mach ich mir auch gerade Gedanken, ob das DPP 11 850 Watt reicht, wenn ich lese das bei HisN über 600 Watt raus gehen.



Wenn du kein SLI möchtest, reicht das locker.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Meemyy (11. Oktober 2018)

Will mir direkt die RTX 2070 bestellen.
Meint ihr dass die sofort ausliefern?
Oder wirds Schwierigkeiten geben?


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Oktober 2018)

Denke das hängt ganz davon ab, was sie schlussendlich Leistet und wie dienersten Strassenpreise sein werden.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich denke eine 2070 wird sich mit den Custom und OC Versionen einer 1080 messen, bei neueren Games vielleicht leicht drüber.


----------



## Snowhack (11. Oktober 2018)

Kurzes RMA Update von mir: 

Bin gerade mit Asus am streiten, weil Sie plötzlich keinen Garantie mehr geben bei Lüfter Wechsel. 

Dabei hab ich noch bei Asus angerufen bevor ich bestellte  und beim Support direkt angefragt hatte, weil ich ja genau wusste das ein anderer Lüfter drauf kommt bei meiner Turbo. 

Wird wohl wirklich über den Anwalt gehen müssen,  bei  1229€ kann man auch die 150€ Selbstbeteiligung drauflegen für den.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Oktober 2018)

Hast du das schriftlich bekommen? Also dass sie den Kühlerwechsel erlauben?

MSI hat mal was gesagt, dass das Modifizieren ein in der EU gültiges Recht ist, der neue Kühler muss nur gleich oder besser sein. Zudem, darf die Beschädigung nicht Folge von Wechsel sein.

Dann kommt noch bei der Gewährleistung die Beweispflicht dazu, in diesem kurzen Zeitraum müsste dieser doch noch beim Händler liegen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gurdi (11. Oktober 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Kurzes RMA Update von mir:
> 
> Bin gerade mit Asus am streiten, weil Sie plötzlich keinen Garantie mehr geben bei Lüfter Wechsel.
> 
> ...



Das war, mit Verlaub, zu erwarten.


----------



## blautemple (11. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Zudem, darf die Beschädigung nicht Folge von Wechsel sein.



Wenn das tatsächlich stimmt, stellt sich nur noch die Frage bei wem in dem Fall die Beweislast liegt


----------



## ludscha (11. Oktober 2018)

> Wenn du kein SLI möchtest, reicht das locker.



Naja da laufen auch noch 2 xAE6, 2x DDC 3.25 + 29 Lüfter 

@ Snowhack
Ich drück dir die Daumen, das die RMA durchgeht.

Gut das ich auf die EVGA FTW warte, da muss ich mir wenigstens keine Sorgen beim Kühlerwechsel machen.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wenn das tatsächlich stimmt, stellt sich nur noch die Frage bei wem in dem Fall die Beweislast liegt


Da es Garantie ist, kann die der Hersteller zu jeder Zeit verweigern.
Begründung ist dann einfach, dass der Nutzer schuld am Defekt ist.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2018)

Da es die Karte noch keine 6 Monate gibt greift aber sie Gewährleistung mit Beweispflicht beim Verkäufer.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2018)

Die Karte ist aber schon in der RMA.


----------



## Snowhack (11. Oktober 2018)

——————


Auf Bitten des Moderator würde das Origanl durch eine Kopie ohne Name und Logos erstellt.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2018)

Wenn du nicht die Freigabe von Asus dazu hast die Mail zu veröffentlichen dann nehmen es bitte hier raus.


----------



## Snowhack (11. Oktober 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht die Freigabe von Asus dazu hast die Mail zu veröffentlichen dann nehmen es bitte hier raus.




Ich hoffe das passt so, mehr werde ich auch nicht ändern 

Grenz  an Zensur da diese Daten auch öffentlich zugänglich sind wenn man selber anfrägt bzw. Auf der Asus Homepage schaut.

und mir weder in den Datenrichtlinien von Asus noch direkt von Asus die Weitergabe des E-Mail Schriftverkehr untersagt wird.

Dazu keine Persönlichen Anschriften oder Daten auftauchen.


----------



## mistermeister (11. Oktober 2018)

Windoof 10 Update isd ja wieder zurück, der Ray Tracing rdy Treiebr kam auch kürzlich und gerade bin ich über das hier gestossen ^^     designgarage | GeForce


----------



## arcDaniel (12. Oktober 2018)

Neuer Treiber 316.34 
Drivers | GeForce


----------



## pointer125 (12. Oktober 2018)

Bei Mindfactory sind heute auch einige GS Phoenix und AMPs lagernd, hab mir direkt mal eine mitgenommen.

edit: alle wieder weg, krass wie schnell die einfach weg gekauft werden.


----------



## HisN (12. Oktober 2018)

mistermeister schrieb:


> Windoof 10 Update isd ja wieder zurück, der Ray Tracing rdy Treiebr kam auch kürzlich und gerade bin ich über das hier gestossen ^^     designgarage | GeForce



Wer bekommt es zum laufen?
Bei mir startet das nicht.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Wer bekommt es zum laufen?
> Bei mir startet das nicht.



haste das Win 10 Oktober update und neuster Graka Treiber?


----------



## HisN (12. Oktober 2018)

Jupp. 1809 läuft, und der Treiber von gestern. Also 416.34


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. Oktober 2018)

mir fällt gerade auf, dass das ja uralt ist xD ... läuft vllt nicht auf 64 Bit/win10/whatever xD


----------



## wolflux (13. Oktober 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht die Freigabe von Asus dazu hast die Mail zu veröffentlichen dann nehmen es bitte hier raus.



Auch wenn Moderatoren nicht direkt für die PCGH eintreten oder aber auch doch:
Der Mann hat Probleme mit dem ASUS-support,
schön das PCGH ihren Beitrag so positiv und hinreichend  dazu leisten kann. Wenn ihr keine Tipps dazu geben könnt, wer dann?

Es sind nämlich genau diese Kunden die hier die Realität zeigen und " wir die Anwender " auch eure Kunden, dafür sehr dankbar sein müssen . 

Davon mal abgesehen hat er den Datenschutz nun  beachtet.
Vielleicht sollte man manchmal über den Tellerrand sehen.
Ich empfehle zukünftig die Pn. für solche Situationen zu verwenden.

MfG.
wolflux


----------



## Wolfgang75 (13. Oktober 2018)

wolflux schrieb:


> Es sind nämlich genau diese Kunden die hier die Realität zeigen und " wir die Anwender " auch eure Kunden, dafür sehr dankbar sein müssen .



In einem Thread wo Kaufwillige sich über Karten/Hersteller informieren wollen ist das halt schlechte Werbung.Ein Schelm der böses denkt das ein ehemaliger PCGH Redakteur jetzt für Asus arbeitet...


----------



## chaotium (13. Oktober 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht die Freigabe von Asus dazu hast die Mail zu veröffentlichen dann nehmen es bitte hier raus.



Gib mir einen Grund wieso er das tun sollte? Er nannte keinen Namen oder Ähnliches.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2018)

Der Beitrag wurde bereits bearbeitet und so wie er jetzt aussieht habe ich auch kein Problem damit. Briefe, elektronische oder analog darf man nun mal nach deutschem Recht nicht einfach so 1 zu 1 veröffentlichen ohne eine Erlaubnis des Urhebers dazu zu haben. Insbesondere wenn dort Personen namentlich genannt werden, und das war beim Ursprungsbeitrag der Fall.
Ich bekomme weder ein Gehalt von PCGH oder Asus, noch nutze ich aktuell auch nur ein Asus Produkt. Die Verschwörungstheorien könnt ihr also gerne wieder einpacken.


----------



## chaotium (13. Oktober 2018)

Ich bezog mich nicht auf die anderen Post, das interessiert mich auch nicht. Es ginge mir nur um deinen Post.
Da Du mir die begründung zugetragen hast ist für mich dieses Thema abgeschlossen ^^

Und nun zurück zum eigentlichen Thema


----------



## -Gast- (13. Oktober 2018)

Kleines Update zu meiner sporadisch bei höheren Temperaturen einfrierenden 2080Ti FE:

Seit heute kann ich keine 5 Minuten mehr spielen und bekomme dann Artefakte und Freezes. Gestern und vorgestern hat sie keine Zicken gemacht, ich dachte schon es war vllt. wirklich ein Windows Update oder Treiberproblem.
Artefakte habe ich nun auch auf dem Desktop, mit anschließender Deaktivierung/Rücksetzung des Grafikadapters von Windows.

Karte geht zurück, ohne Austausch. Ich werd jetzt erst mal abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (13. Oktober 2018)

Kurze Frage, kann das wirklich sein, dass eine ca. 2GHz 1080Ti genauso bzw. schneller im FireStrike ist, als eine 2100GHz 2080????
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG MAXIMUS X HERO
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-7960X Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG RAMPAGE VI EXTREME
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG STRIX Z370-E GAMING


----------



## RtZk (13. Oktober 2018)

War ja schon vorher klar, es gab einige Leaks dazu, dass die Turings im Firkestrike generell nicht so gut abschneiden.
Gurdi hat mal erwähnt, dass es eventuell an der Brandbeite liegen könnte,
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist natürlich, dass die 1080 Ti den Takt gehalten hat und die 2080 für 1 Sekunde den Takt gehalten hat und danach auf unter 2ghz gefallen ist.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (13. Oktober 2018)

Ja, aber ich dachte, wenn man der 2080 die Sporen gibt, wird diese schon merklich schneller als die 1080Ti. Habe gerade mal den Firestrike Extrem laufen lassen. Da wird der Unterschied nochmal extremer! Die 2080 Taktet mit angeblich 2235 MHz! 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG MAXIMUS X HERO
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6950X Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME

Beim TimeSpy ist das Ergebnis aber so wie man es erwartet. Da ist die 2080 ein gutes Stück schneller. Im Prinzip ist die 2080 nur bei DX12 im Vorteil zur 1080Ti. Hm... Naja, zum Glück habe ich mir die 2080Ti (FE) bestellt (vl. bekomme ich die dieses Jahr noch )


----------



## -Gast- (13. Oktober 2018)

Das ist leider alles zu erwarten. Die 2080 hat doch glaub hardwaremäßig von irgendwas etwas weniger, als die 1080Ti, ist aber mehr auf Async optimiert. Somit wird Vulkan und DX12 wohl besser laufen, alles andere etwa gleich.


----------



## chaotium (13. Oktober 2018)

DX 12 wird wohl weiterhin ein nischenprodukt bleiben.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (13. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

kann es sein, dass mehrere Benutzer Probleme mit einer RTX 2080 TI haben ? Freezes und Darstellungsprobleme ? Ich würde gerne hinsichtlich Battlefield V eine Karte holen, aber dann sollte diese auch funktionieren.
Vielleicht hilft ein neuer Treiber ? 
Viele Grüße,
Schnitzel


----------



## RtZk (13. Oktober 2018)

Das hat nichts mit dem Treiber zu tun und ja es gibt scheinbar einige die Probleme haben, das wird aber eher ein kleiner Prozentsatz sein.


----------



## Meemyy (13. Oktober 2018)

Also lohnt sich die RTX2070 nun?
Oder soll ich meine eine GTX1070 TI kaufen?

Will eigentlich nur Battlefield 5 spielen


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. Oktober 2018)

Meemyy schrieb:


> Also lohnt sich die RTX2070 nun?
> Oder soll ich meine eine GTX1070 TI kaufen?
> 
> Will eigentlich nur Battlefield 5 spielen



könnte sein, dass BF V die neuen Features von Turing nutzt und deswegen auf ner 2070 wesentlich schneller läuft ... aber das werden wir erst sehen, wenn die Tests zu BF V da sind


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2018)

Zumindest ist sicher dass es dort Effekte geben wird die nur eine RTX darstellen kann. 
Wie performant dass dann abläuft ist wieder eine andere Frage.


----------



## RtZk (13. Oktober 2018)

Meemyy schrieb:


> Also lohnt sich die RTX2070 nun?
> Oder soll ich meine eine GTX1070 TI kaufen?
> 
> Will eigentlich nur Battlefield 5 spielen



Vielleicht, warte erst mal die Tests ab.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Oktober 2018)

Meemyy schrieb:


> Also lohnt sich die RTX2070 nun?
> Oder soll ich meine eine GTX1070 TI kaufen?
> 
> Will eigentlich nur Battlefield 5 spielen



Ich schmeiß mal die Glaskugel an. 

BFV wird wohl ein Showcase für Turing, wenn dir dieses Spiel also extrem wichtig ist und du die Leistung benötigst und davon profitierst(ergo du hast ein Panel was das auch nutzt, 144HZ, mindestens WQHD) dann dürfte Turing die schnellste Karte dafür werden/sein.
Aufgrund der Technik würde ich wenn du Geld sparen willst eher eine gute V56er nehmen als die 1070ti für BFV, das Spiel läuft auf Vega bisher sehr gut und düfte von den Turingoptimierungen etwas mehr profitieren als Pascal.
Aug gut deutsch:550€~ Turing
                                   420€ ~ V56(sofern Gsync Display 1070ti)



Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, kann das wirklich sein, dass eine ca. 2GHz 1080Ti genauso bzw. schneller im FireStrike ist, als eine 2100GHz 2080????
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG MAXIMUS X HERO
> NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-7960X Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG RAMPAGE VI EXTREME
> NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG STRIX Z370-E GAMING



Ob das an der Bandbreite liegt wissen wir spätestens wenn die 2070 raus ist, da dann alle 3 Karten die konkurrieren 8Gb verwenden und somit sich die Bandbreite besser vergleichen lässt.
Firestrike partizipiert vor allem im Ultra massiv von erhöhter Bandbreite, auch in den anderen Benches lässt sich vermuten das die RTX durch die Bandbreite etwas gebremst wird. Die 1080ti hat zwar "langsameren" Speicher, aber verwendet mehr Speicherchips wodurch die effektive Bandbreite höher ist.


----------



## chaotium (14. Oktober 2018)

Ich finds interessant wieso es die FE von NV nicht gibt? Ich meinte es wurde doch die ersten Vorbesteller beliefert. Entweder es waren nur sehr wenige vorhanden oder es gibt echt ein
Problem, dass man erst beheben will.
Auch bei Geizhals gibt es kaum Karten von anderen Hersteller.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Oktober 2018)

Ja das man die FE nicht wieder bestellen kann wundert mich auch. Die Vorbesteller sind oder werden beliefert. Also eigentlich kein Grund das die Karte immer noch "ausverkauft ist". Auch bei den Custom Karten sieht es nicht so toll aus, aber mit etwas Glück kommt man doch an die Karten ran. Mann muß nur im richtigen Augenblick beim richtigen Händler schauen 
So ging es mir mit meiner Asus, bei Caseking mal vorbei geschaut, ui Karte auf Lager, schnell noch geschaut ob es ein Referenz Design ist, dann bestellt. Kurz nach meiner Bestellung waren sie auch schon wieder ausverkauft. 
Donnerstag oder Freitag, hatte Caseking aber sogar 3 verschiedene Modelle auf Lager. Also es scheint langsam besser zu werden. 
Trotzdem, meiner Meinung nach ein richtig schlechter Launch der RTX Karten.


----------



## Neotenous (14. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mal die Glaskugel an.
> 
> BFV wird wohl ein Showcase für Turing, wenn dir dieses Spiel also extrem wichtig ist und du die Leistung benötigst und davon profitierst(ergo du hast ein Panel was das auch nutzt, 144HZ, mindestens WQHD) dann dürfte Turing die schnellste Karte dafür werden/sein.
> Aufgrund der Technik würde ich wenn du Geld sparen willst eher eine gute V56er nehmen als die 1070ti für BFV, das Spiel läuft auf Vega bisher sehr gut und düfte von den Turingoptimierungen etwas mehr profitieren als Pascal.
> ...



Die Bandbreite der 1080ti ist höher weil der Speicher schneller angebunden ist. Mit der Anzahl an Speicherchips hat das weniger zu zun..


----------



## HisN (14. Oktober 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Trotzdem, meiner Meinung nach ein richtig schlechter Launch der RTX Karten.



Naja, besser als ein absoluter Paperlaunch. Wir beide können das schon genießen.
Ich zocke gerade AC:OD, und das volle Lotte in UHD mit lockeren 60 FPS. Es ist einfach mal ein Genuss diese Leistung.
Und nachdem ich meine anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten alle unter Kontrolle bekommen habe, feier ich die Leistung der Karte und mein Spielerlebnis die letzten beiden Tage.
Auch wenn ich keine 2.2Ghz-Perle erwischt habe^^


----------



## chaotium (14. Oktober 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ja das man die FE nicht wieder bestellen kann wundert mich auch. Die Vorbesteller sind oder werden beliefert. Also eigentlich kein Grund das die Karte immer noch "ausverkauft ist". Auch bei den Custom Karten sieht es nicht so toll aus, aber mit etwas Glück kommt man doch an die Karten ran. Mann muß nur im richtigen Augenblick beim richtigen Händler schauen
> So ging es mir mit meiner Asus, bei Caseking mal vorbei geschaut, ui Karte auf Lager, schnell noch geschaut ob es ein Referenz Design ist, dann bestellt. Kurz nach meiner Bestellung waren sie auch schon wieder ausverkauft.
> Donnerstag oder Freitag, hatte Caseking aber sogar 3 verschiedene Modelle auf Lager. Also es scheint langsam besser zu werden.
> Trotzdem, meiner Meinung nach ein richtig schlechter Launch der RTX Karten.



Ja schon, aber die Karten im Referenz kosten fast soviel wie die FE von NV. Da warte ich auf die FE Karten.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Oktober 2018)

Stimmt, ich geniese auch gerade AC:OD in UHD, Ultra, HDR (dafür wurde ja auch der Asus PG27UQ angeschafft  ) aber nicht mit konstanten 60 fps. Bin auch schon öfter mal darunter. Kann am HDR liegen, oder daran das ich wieder das Original Bios drauf habe und die Karte nicht bis zum erbrechen Übertaktet habe. 
AC:OD finde ich aber auch nicht gut optimiert, es sieht nicht wesentlich besser aus als AC:O aber läuft deutlich schlechter. 

Gibt es RTX2080ti, die ohne Trockeneis oder noch krasser, 2.2 Ghz schaffen?


----------



## -Gast- (14. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber die Karten im Referenz kosten fast soviel wie die FE von NV. Da warte ich auf die FE Karten.


Was glaubst du ist an der FE besser oder anders? Es ist die gleiche Karte.


----------



## HisN (14. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SdlJvTjUjwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


I Like.




Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Gibt es RTX2080ti, die ohne Trockeneis oder noch krasser, 2.2 Ghz schaffen?



Webmi ausm Luxx scheint eine davon zu haben. Die geht einfach Höllisch.


----------



## chaotium (14. Oktober 2018)

-Gast- schrieb:


> Was glaubst du ist an der FE besser oder anders? Es ist die gleiche Karte.



Ähn ne? Die anderen Karten im Rev Design können billigere Bauteile besitzen. Und zweitens gibt es auch andere Bestückungen auf der Platine


----------



## -Gast- (14. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ähn ne? Die anderen Karten im Rev Design können billigere Bauteile besitzen. Und zweitens gibt es auch andere Bestückungen auf der Platine


Können sie sicher. Aber was man bis jetzt sieht, sind die FE keine Übertaktungswunder (Bei der 1080 wars ganz am Anfang noch so, dass die FE-Boards 2100MHz mühelos erreichten, die ersten aib-boards aber nicht) und haben massiv probleme mit Hardwaredefekten.


----------



## chaotium (14. Oktober 2018)

-Gast- schrieb:


> Können sie sicher. Aber was man bis jetzt sieht, sind die FE keine Übertaktungswunder (Bei der 1080 wars ganz am Anfang noch so, dass die FE-Boards 2100MHz mühelos erreichten, die ersten aib-boards aber nicht) und haben massiv probleme mit Hardwaredefekten.



Quell für Hardwaredefekten?

EDIT: Und wie weiss ich wer welcher Hersteller das Rev. Design benutzt?


----------



## -Gast- (14. Oktober 2018)

Wissen kannst du das nur durch boardshots...
Eine offizielle quelle gibt es nicht. Nur immer mehr werdende Threads in Foren etc. bei denen User Probleme mit Artefakten haben. Meine ist auch hin.

Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass es wohl am Ram liegt. Falls sich das bewahrheitet, warte ich halt, bis es welche mit Samsung Speicher gibt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Oktober 2018)

360p? Da ist ja das Afterburner Menü gar nicht zu erkennen. Du spielst ohne Anti Alisasing? Wow. Ich finde das selbst in UHD das immer noch Pflicht ist. Sonst flimmert doch noch einiges.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Oktober 2018)

Neotenous schrieb:


> Die Bandbreite der 1080ti ist höher weil der Speicher schneller angebunden ist. Mit der Anzahl an Speicherchips hat das weniger zu zun..



Definiere schneller angebunden. Die 1080ti hat 11Gbps Speicher, also langsamer als die GDDR6 mit 14Gbps.
Du beziehst das wahrscheinlich auf das Interface=Anbindung. Dies steht aber im direkten Zusammenhang mit der Speichermenge die verbaut wird, genauer gesagt mit der Anzahl an Speicherchips.Bei selbem Interface und selber Speicherchip Anzahl hätte die 2080 mehr Bandbreite. Dass ist das worauf ich hinaus wollte.


----------



## HisN (14. Oktober 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> 360p? Da ist ja das Afterburner Menü gar nicht zu erkennen. Du spielst ohne Anti Alisasing? Wow. Ich finde das selbst in UHD das immer noch Pflicht ist. Sonst flimmert doch noch einiges.



YT braucht immer ein bisschen bis die höheren Auflösungen "verarbeitet" sind. Zur Zeit ist es ja schon bei 1080p^^
Ich spiele tatsächlich meistens ohne AA, weil die "kleineren" AA-Stufen das Bild vermatsch, und die hohne AA-Stufen viel Leistung ziehen.
Und kommt aufs Game an, gibt welche mit Alpha-Texturen-Vegetation die Flimmern sich einen Wolf, und andere da flimmert gar nix. Ich finde AC:OD jetzt nicht anstrengend flimmernd.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. Oktober 2018)

Was die angelbichen Defekte angeht... Meine läuft noch und das sogar sehr gut. Ich habe aber auch kein OC Wunder erwischt, die 2100mhz Marke knackt meine nicht. 2040-2055mhz sind realistisch und stabil erreichbar, etwas mehr geht auch noch um einen Benchmark zu bestehen, stabil würde ich dies aber nicht nennen.

Eigentlich leistet bei mir der OC Scanner einen Perfekten Dienst. Alle mit ihm erreichten Werte, sind stabil und machen auch bei Folding@Home (sehr sensibel was OC angeht) keine Probleme. Leichte manuelle Anpassungen an der Kurve, bringen zwar minimal höhere mhz aber keine fühlbare Mehrleistung.

Bios flashen? Bin ehrlich, bei der Ausgegebenen Geldsumme und des möglicherweise entstehenden Mehrleistung, welche wieder nur in einem Benchmark messbar ist, aber in keinem Spiel fühlbar, ist es mir einfach nicht das Risiko wert.

Vom Ram, ja da scheinen grosse Schwankungen in Umlauf zu sein. Man liest von machen welche knapp +500mhz packen. Mein VRam macht +1000mhz problemlos mit. Ich konnte noch keine Artefakte erkennen. 

Es wird ja behauptet, dass bei Ram-OC der GPU-OC geringer wird. Bei mir macht dies leider keinen Unterschied, ich bekomme nicht mehr mhz aus der GPU, wenn ich, sogar, gar kein Ram OC betreibe.

Bei dem GDDR6 Part scheine ich also mehr Glück gehabt zu haben als bei der TU102 Silikon Lotterie. 

So aber nun zu den Problemen im Allgemeinen:
Wir haben eine neue GPU Architektur, ein neues Windows 10 mit WDDM 2.5, diesbezüglich neuer GPU-Treiber, es ist immer blöd als User als Beta-Tester herhalten zu müssen, kann sich aber schnell bessern.

Eine Geschichte nebenbei:
Ich gehörte zu den Erstkäufern der ATI Radeon HD 5870 und hatte nach dem Einbau schon auf dem Desktop Artefakte! Ich habe alles versucht, nix zu machen. Ich ging von einem Hardwarefehler aus, Karte ging sofort zurück und nach langem Warten (wer kann sich an die damalige Knappheit noch erinnern? Glaube das war noch schlimmer als jetzt) bekam ich eine neue. Eingebaut --> genau das gleiche. Zwischenzeitlich war aber ein neuer Treiber erschienen, diesen Installiert und die Probleme waren für immer verschwunden! Da bin ich mir sogar sicher, dass die ersten ebenfalls problemlos gelaufen wäre...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Oktober 2018)

Ob es am Treiber liegt? Es ist doch schon der 3. Turing Treiber draussen. Aber meine läuft zum Glück auch ohne Probleme. Nach 11 Stunden AC:OD, ca. 2 Stunden FH4, bisschen Benchmarks.


----------



## -Gast- (14. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich gehörte zu den Erstkäufern der ATI Radeon HD 5870 und hatte nach dem Einbau schon auf dem Desktop Artefakte! Ich habe alles versucht, nix zu machen. Ich ging von einem Hardwarefehler aus, Karte ging sofort zurück und nach langem Warten (wer kann sich an die damalige Knappheit noch erinnern? Glaube das war noch schlimmer als jetzt) bekam ich eine neue. Eingebaut --> genau das gleiche. Zwischenzeitlich war aber ein neuer Treiber erschienen, diesen Installiert und die Probleme waren für immer verschwunden! Da bin ich mir sogar sicher, dass die ersten ebenfalls problemlos gelaufen wäre...



Alles schön und gut. Nur gabs bei mir erst keine Artefakte, dann (ohne Treiber/WindowsUpdate wechsel) plötzlich schon. Für mich deutet das recht deutlich auf ein Hardwareproblem hin.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. Oktober 2018)

-Gast- schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut. Nur gabs bei mir erst keine Artefakte, dann (ohne Treiber/WindowsUpdate wechsel) plötzlich schon. Für mich deutet das recht deutlich auf ein Hardwareproblem hin.



Ja kann gut sein, ich möchte auch nicht ausschließen, dass keine Defekt unterwegs sind. Jedes Produkt kann bei der Herstellung fehlerhaft sein. 

Artefakte sind oft auf den Ram zurückzuführen, hier haben wir bei der ti 11 Bausteine, da braucht nur einer Fehlerhaft zu sein und schon sind die Probleme da. Beim Anbringen der Chip auf die Platine (BGA), egal ob Ram oder GPU-Die, sind sie nicht perfekt verlötet, können schon Probleme auftreten. 

Mann weiss auch nie, wie stark (@ -Gast- das will hier dir jetzt auch nicht unterstellen) die Grafikkarten von Usern misshandelt wurden. Es gibt User und ja da meine ich einen hier im Forum, da wurde von Shunt-Mods geredet, welche anfangs nicht funktionierten, dann doch und als die Karte hinüber war, wollte dieser nix mehr davon wissen! Ob sein Defekt nun verschuldet ist oder nicht, ich wünsche dennoch viel Glück bei der RMA, da die Karte ja scheinbar nach dem wieder Entfernen vom Mod lief.

Und dann gibt es (und ich bin mir sicher, dass es die gibt), User welche die Karte gar nicht besitzen und sich nur wichtig machen wollen. Man kann heute so ziemlich alles Faken.

Also wo können die Probleme herkommen?
-Treiber/Software oder gar ein Hardwarekonflikt (extrem selten, aber bei all den Möglichkeiten nicht aus zu schließen)
-Selbstverschulden
-erfundene Probleme
-Herstellungsfehler bei einem der Chips (GPU oder Ram) oder Fehler beim Zusammenlöten der Teile

Wie viel Prozent der gelieferten Turing Karten macht letzteres aus? 

Hat schon ein Review'er welcher oft mehrere Karten bei sich liegen hat und auch mehr Erfahrung mit Hardware hat als die meisten normale User, gemeldet, dass es Probleme gibt? Ich habe noch nix gelesen oder gesehen/gehört.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Oktober 2018)

Es ist ein neuer Quadro Treiber erschienen, der 416.30, warum ich das hier erwähne?

Ich habe mit dem 416.34 eine leicht geringere Leistung als noch mit dem 416.16, nicht dramatisch aber vorhanden. 

Jetzt mit dem Quadro Treiber ist wieder alles gut. Ob der 416.30 (bei Nvidia kann man nicht immer sagen, dass eine höhere Nummer auch ein neuerer Treiber ist) nun die Game Optimierungen von .34 auch enthält weiss ich nun nicht.
In dem Link zum guru3d Forum findet ihr auch sofort eine passende Inf um den Treiber überhaupt installieren zu können.


Quadro 416.30 Win 7 - 10 x64 | guru3D Forums


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Oktober 2018)

RTX 2070 Test

[H]ardOCP: MSI GeForce RTX 2070 GAMING Z Performance Review


----------



## 9maddin9 (15. Oktober 2018)

Viel Aussagekraft hat der Test leider nicht.. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Oktober 2018)

9maddin9 schrieb:


> Viel Aussagekraft hat der Test leider nicht..
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Warum denn nicht? 

Er zeigt, dass die RTX2070 etwas schneller als eine GTX1080. Kommen vielleicht noch zum Release "bessere" Treiber, wird sie noch immer schneller sein. 
Hier gibt es keine Unterschiede, was die Ram-Grösse angeht. Raytracing ist es bereits bekannt, dass es eher zweifelhaft ist, mit der 2070 viel erwarten zu können. DLSS könnte zu Gunsten der 2070 ausfallen.

Verbrauch ist laut TDP auch sehr ähnlich.

Bleibt final nur noch der Preis und hier sehen wir zwei Möglichkeiten:
-die 1080 bleibt stabil, da die 2070 nur schwer lieferbar ist und wenn verfügbar teurer als geplant
-die 2070 wird gut verfügbar sein zum angepriesen Preis, dann muss die 1080 schon fast verramscht werden, hier könnte jemand der wenig Interesse an DLSS hat ein gutes Geschäft machen


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> RTX 2070 Test
> 
> [H]ardOCP: MSI GeForce RTX 2070 GAMING Z Performance Review



Witzig, ausgerechnet HardOCP kriegt ein Sample und führt alle NDA Unterzeichner vor^^


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Witzig, ausgerechnet HardOCP kriegt ein Sample und führt alle NDA Unterzeichner vor^^



Sie haben das Sample ja nicht bekommen, sondern organisiert. Bei uns ist es auch schon fast normal, dass manche Geschäfte die Spiele, teils schon eine Woche, vorher raus rücken. Bei Hardware wird es nicht anders sein.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Sie haben das Sample ja nicht bekommen, sondern organisiert. Bei uns ist es auch schon fast normal, dass manche Geschäfte die Spiele, teils schon eine Woche, vorher raus rücken. Bei Hardware wird es nicht anders sein.



Bekommen/organisiert ist doch quasi das selbe.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bekommen/organisiert ist doch quasi das selbe.



Würde ich nicht sagen,
bekommen --> Offizieller Weg, meist gestellt (keine Kosten)
organisiert = eine Stange Geld hingelegt um etwas zu bekommen, was man nicht bekommen sollte = Korruption / Hier an einer seinen Einfluss missbraucht (in diesem Fall sicherlich ein Händler oder ein Mitarbeiter einer Herstellungsstätte)

Sorry bin im Lernmodus, da kommen solche Überlegungen öfters vor


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht sagen,
> bekommen --> Offizieller Weg, meist gestellt (keine Kosten)
> organisiert = eine Stange Geld hingelegt um etwas zu bekommen, was man nicht bekommen sollte = Korruption / Hier an einer seinen Einfluss missbraucht (in diesem Fall sicherlich ein Händler oder ein Mitarbeiter einer Herstellungsstätte)
> 
> Sorry bin im Lernmodus, da kommen solche Überlegungen öfters vor



Naja wollen wir mal keine Haarspalterei betreiben
Die Leistung der Karte sieht gut aus, wenn der Preis stimmt ist die Karte wie zu erwarten war zu empfehlen out of the Box.
Mal sehn ob auch OC vernünftig geht. Der Test bei HardOCP ist nicht sonderlich umfangreich.


----------



## u78g (15. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja wollen wir mal keine Haarspalterei betreiben
> Die Leistung der Karte sieht gut aus, wenn der Preis stimmt ist die Karte wie zu erwarten war zu empfehlen out of the Box.
> Mal sehn ob auch OC vernünftig geht. Der Test bei HardOCP ist nicht sonderlich umfangreich.



Naja, wie die Meinungen doch auseinander gehen   ....Ich finde die Karte ist am unattraktivsten von allen RTX Karten. 1.bekomme ich für weniger Geld mit ner gebrauchten 1080 gerade die gleiche Leistung und 2.deutet die Preispolitik von NV darauf hin das es noch ein 2070Ti Model geben wird welches nicht viel teurer sein kann.


----------



## -Gast- (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich warte momentan noch auf meine RMA-Antwort. Dauert ganz schön lang.
Falls jemand hier nen EKWB-Block für ne 2080Ti FE brauchen kann (mit Backplate), einfach melden  Ist unbenutzt. Nickel Acetal.


----------



## RtZk (15. Oktober 2018)

Na das sieht doch mal so aus, als sei die 2070 die erste empfehlenswerte Turing (die 2080 Ti Leistungsmäßig natürlich auch, aber der Preis ).


----------



## Kazuga (15. Oktober 2018)

Also ich muss ehrlich sagen ich bin verwirrt was die Custom Karten angeht. Wieso gibt es noch keine vernünftige Auflistung welche wie viel Leistung denn tatsächlich bringt?

Ich möchte mir gerne eine RTX 2080 TI kaufen, aber, abgesehen von der Knappheit, ich kann bisher nicht einschätzen welche empfehlenswert ist bezüglich leistung, qualität, preis und lautstärke zumal ja einige Modelle noch gänzlich fehlen.


----------



## HisN (15. Oktober 2018)

Die Leistung ist bei allen gleich.
Die laufen alle in sehr sehr engen Grenzen.
Die Qualität .... ist zur Zeit (fast) alles Nvidia-Referenz. Wo soll da der Unterschied herkommen? Du gewinnst im Chip-Roulette oder nicht. Das ist alles was zur Zeit möglich ist.
Unterschiede gibts nur bei Kühlung, Lautstärke und Service.


----------



## chaotium (15. Oktober 2018)

Und was war mit den selektierten Chips? Die besten gabs doch nur für NV selbst, den schlechtesten für die billigen und den mittleren für die anderen Custom Karten


----------



## HisN (15. Oktober 2018)

Also im Luxx laufen die Gainward GS scheinbar richtig richtig gut. Da kommen die FE nicht mit.
Die FE können noch so gute Chips haben, die kleben alle ganz übel im Power-Korsett, weil man dort das Bios nicht ändern kann.


----------



## chaotium (15. Oktober 2018)

solange die alle unter wasser 2 ghz knacken, dann isses mir egal.


----------



## Neotenous (16. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Na das sieht doch mal so aus, als sei die 2070 die erste empfehlenswerte Turing (die 2080 Ti Leistungsmäßig natürlich auch, aber der Preis ).



Aufjeden


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> solange die alle unter wasser 2 ghz knacken, dann isses mir egal.



Also rein von der Spannungsversorgung ist die FE und somit auch alle Referenz Platinen bereits überdimensioniert, für den möglichen Stromverbrauch. Somit wird es bereits schwierig für die Custom PCB Modelle.

Was deine 2ghz angeht, meinst du Peak oder konstant? 

Meine mit einen zulässigen Verbrauch von 338ghz, packt nicht in allen Bereichen die 2ghz Marke und so wird es auch bei den anderen sein. Meine Packt einen maximal Stabilen Takt von etwa 2070mhz. Für einen Bench kann ich auch ein max von knapp 2100 sehen, stabil ist das aber nicht. Ob hier ein 380W Bios helfen kann? Kein Plan.
Ich würde aber sagen, dass ich meine zu 80% über 2ghz halten kann und sie nie unter 1,9mhz fällt.

Wenn ich aber die die Erfahrungswerte, auch in anderen Foren lesen, sind die Unterschiede (mit normalen Hausmitteln, wozu ich aber mitterweile auch eine Wasserkühlung zähle) von der schlechtesten zur besten vielleicht 2-3%. Wie gesagt, das ist messbar aber nicht fühlbar in Games.

Also wenn du die Karte unter Wasser setzt, würde ich die Günstigste und bei welcher du gegeben falls die geringsten Probleme mit der Garantie bekommst, nehmen.


----------



## chaotium (16. Oktober 2018)

Nein ich meine stabil 2 GHz ^^


----------



## Kazuga (16. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also wenn du die Karte unter Wasser setzt, würde ich die Günstigste und bei welcher du gegeben falls die geringsten Probleme mit der Garantie bekommst, nehmen.


Und wenn man von keiner Wasserkühlung ausgeht?


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Nein ich meine stabil 2 GHz ^^



Wenn du keine Bios flashen möchtest, wird dann im Moment nur die Galax/KFA2 in Frage kommen.



Kazuga schrieb:


> Und wenn man von keiner Wasserkühlung ausgeht?



Das was die Gefällt, ich habe bis dato noch keine gefunden (ausser die ganz billigen DHE Versionen) welche eine schlechte Kühlung haben. Meist Limitiert eher das Power Target. 
Wenn man natürlich mit Bios falshen anfängt, ist eine bessere Kühlung nie falsch.

Edit: es ist schon eher Lustig, dass die Karte mit dem höchten PT den schlechtesten Kühler hat...


----------



## chaotium (16. Oktober 2018)

wenn meine 1080TI FE stabile 2 GHZ hat, dann sollte die 2080TI es wohl auch schaffen oO


----------



## Neotenous (16. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Bios flashen möchtest, wird dann im Moment nur die Galax/KFA2 in Frage kommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kennst du eine Liste mit den Werten der Hersteller ?  So wie hier nur für die 2070iger : http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefor...s-Herstelleruebersicht-Asus-EVGA-MSI-1263787/


----------



## Gurdi (16. Oktober 2018)

Neuer GeForce-Treiber ermoeglicht RTX-Effekte auf Pascal-Karten - Hardwareluxx


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> wenn meine 1080TI FE stabile 2 GHZ hat, dann sollte die 2080TI es wohl auch schaffen oO



Wenn das deine Einstellung oder dein Wissensstand ist ist, brauchst du noch ein paar Stunden Nachhilfe. 

Note ungenügend.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chaotium (16. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wenn das deine Einstellung oder dein Wissensstand ist ist, brauchst du noch ein paar Stunden Nachhilfe.
> 
> Note ungenügend.
> 
> ...



Wie meinste Das? Und solch eine Beurteilung kannste mal gleich sein lassen. Oder hast Du dazu die Generallizenz dafür?


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2018)

Warum sollten 2080ti und 1080ti die gleichen Frequenzen schaffen?
Meine 1080 FTW macht ab Werk 2025MHz, also soll jetzt ne 2080 FTW auch so viel machen?


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wie meinste Das? Und solch eine Beurteilung  kannste mal gleich sein lassen. Oder hast Du dazu die Generallizenz  dafür?


In diesem Fall schon, JoM79 hat eine gute Antwort parat. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum sollten 2080ti und 1080ti die gleichen Frequenzen schaffen?
> Meine 1080 FTW macht ab Werk 2025MHz, also soll jetzt ne 2080 FTW auch so viel machen?



(ironisch und nicht für JoM79 gemeint sondern für den anderen) Ja klar Architektur, Fertigung, Chipgrösse, zulässiger Verbrauch, Speicherkontroller und all anderen möglichen Änderungen sind absolut bedeutungslos, Es ist der NACHFOLGER also hat dieser auch MINDESTENS den gleichen Takt zu stemmen.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wenn das deine Einstellung oder dein Wissensstand ist ist, brauchst du noch ein paar Stunden Nachhilfe.
> 
> Note ungenügend.
> 
> ...



Es lag mir auf der Zunge.


----------



## Snowhack (17. Oktober 2018)

Lesezeichen


----------



## Snowhack (17. Oktober 2018)

Neue Karte ab Freitag  

Asus hat mir das Geld erstattet 

Schon fast schade das ich ab Samstag, 2 Wochen in Süd Afrika bin auf Safari 

Ok 10 Tage


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Neue Karte ab Freitag
> 
> Asus hat mir das Geld erstattet
> 
> ...



Du Glückspilz 
Freut mich für dich dass es dabei keine Probleme gab.


----------



## DaXavi (18. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> In diesem Fall schon, JoM79 hat eine gute Antwort parat.
> 
> 
> 
> (ironisch und nicht für JoM79 gemeint sondern für den anderen) Ja klar Architektur, Fertigung, Chipgrösse, zulässiger Verbrauch, Speicherkontroller und all anderen möglichen Änderungen sind absolut bedeutungslos, Es ist der NACHFOLGER also hat dieser auch MINDESTENS den gleichen Takt zu stemmen.



@arcDaniel da hast du wieder einen neuen Freud gefunden neben mir "fg"

@xtrame90, die 2080 RTX Ti kann 2000 oder mehr mhz laufen, die Frage ist nur wie du das weg kühlen willst, ich habe mir einen Wasserkühler drauf gemacht und rennt im Standard Takt bei 2025mhz, wenn ich mehr Leistung haben will auch bei 2100mhz, diese werte wirst du unter einer Luftkühlung NIE erreichen, eher um die 1800mhz, und nur mal als hinweis, nur weil die Karte nicht gleich mehr mhz als die alte Karte hat heißt es nicht das diese langsamer ist, den wie arcDaniel schon sagt "neue Architektur"

~Korrigiert~


----------



## JoM79 (18. Oktober 2018)

Ähmm, was willst du mir sagen?
Ich habe nur gesagt, dass die nicht die gleichen Frequenzen schaffen müssen.
Den Rest kannst dir sparen mit der Erklärung, ich bin nicht erst seit gestern beim Thema Grafikkarten dabei.


----------



## DaXavi (18. Oktober 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ähmm, was willst du mir sagen?
> Ich habe nur gesagt, dass die nicht die gleichen Frequenzen schaffen müssen.
> Den Rest kannst dir sparen mit der Erklärung, ich bin nicht erst seit gestern beim Thema Grafikkarten dabei.



ja Sorry, war BrainAFK  meinte xtrame90


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Oktober 2018)

@DaXavi
Dein Fall ist auch einzigartig und für mich nicht 100% geklärt. 
Deine Temperaturen widersprechen, jeglichen Erfahrungswerten, sowohl normaler User wie auch richtigen Fachleuten. Dein Video zeigt es aber, also solange ich aber jetzt nicht den Fehler oder Trick sehe, lass ich deinen Fall mal so dastehen. 

Was die Leistung angeht, ist dein Fall aber gut scheinbar durchgehen über 2ghz, dennoch keine wirkliche Mehrleistung zu meinen Werten welche auch deutlich unter 2ghz Fallen. (Und damit meine ich den GFX Score nicht den Gesamt.)


----------



## DaXavi (18. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @DaXavi
> Dein Fall ist auch einzigartig und für mich nicht 100% geklärt.
> Deine Temperaturen widersprechen, jeglichen Erfahrungswerten, sowohl normaler User wie auch richtigen Fachleuten. Dein Video zeigt es aber, also solange ich aber jetzt nicht den Fehler oder Trick sehe, lass ich deinen Fall mal so dastehen.
> 
> Was die Leistung angeht, ist dein Fall aber gut scheinbar durchgehen über 2ghz, dennoch keine wirkliche Mehrleistung zu meinen Werten welche auch deutlich unter 2ghz Fallen. (Und damit meine ich den GFX Score nicht den Gesamt.)



Keine Ahnung, wie gesagt ich habe den Test bei Raum Temperatur gemacht also ca. 23-27° Umgebungsluft, ich habe mehrfach drauf hingewiesen das ich die Lüfter bei den Test auf 100% hatte und das Gehäuse offen war,  und die Werte habe ich so ausgelesen wie es mir der MSI Afterburner gemeldet hat, wie es auch in den Video zu sehen war, und du hast auch festgestellt das meine Pumpe mehr Durchfluss hat als deine, aber ich kann auch sagen das wenn ich die Lüfter auf 20% Stelle das meine Temperaturen auch hoch gehen, beim Zocken komme ich im "Leisen" betrieb auf ca. 45° habe aber noch einen 140er Radi zusätzlich noch eingebaut, wenn ich noch den Gehäuse Deckel drauf mache gehen den Temperaturen auf Grund schlechter Luft abfuhr auch mal über 50°


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Oktober 2018)

Und ich habe dir auch genaug genug erklärt und vorgezeigt wir die Rechnung zusammen kommt, warum ich eben deine Temperaturen nicht glauben kann. 

Deine 100% Lüter oder sonst was spielt dabei gar keine Rolle. Auch die Pumpe wird keinen sooooo grossen Unterschied fertig bringen. 

Dein Delta grenzt halt an ein Wunder.

Allerding habe ich mir eine bessere Pumpe bestellt, mal sehen was dies dann ausmachen wird.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gaussmath (18. Oktober 2018)

Leute, wann fallen die Preis für die Ti???


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Oktober 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Leute, wann fallen die Preis für die Ti???



Es gibt hier 2 Möglichkeiten:

-Ernsthafte Konkurrenz zu einem besseren Preis

-Gut gefüllte Lager und gesättigter Markt

Da keiner von beiden Fällen im nahen Zeitrahmen passieren werden, fallen auch die Preise nicht


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gaussmath (18. Oktober 2018)

Es gab hier einige, die propagiert haben, dass die Preise zügig nach der Early Adopter Phase fallen werden. Du meinst allen Ernstes, dass die Preise erstmal so bleiben werden? Gut, da sag' ich nur f**k you Nivida....


----------



## BobbyBouchay (18. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Es gibt hier 2 Möglichkeiten:
> 
> -Ernsthafte Konkurrenz zu einem besseren Preis
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso, wir als Konsumenten müssen auf den Black Friday hoffen.


----------



## DARPA (18. Oktober 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Leute, wann fallen die Preis für die Ti???



Ist doch schon um 63 € gefallen ^^


----------



## blautemple (18. Oktober 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Leute, wann fallen die Preis für die Ti???



Wenn sie fallen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Oktober 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Leute, wann fallen die Preis für die Ti???


Spätestens wenn die neuen nVidia Karten kommen. 
Oder wenn die "Konkurrenz" was besseres bringt.


----------



## DaXavi (18. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Und ich habe dir auch genaug genug erklärt und vorgezeigt wir die Rechnung zusammen kommt, warum ich eben deine Temperaturen nicht glauben kann.
> 
> Deine 100% Lüter oder sonst was spielt dabei gar keine Rolle. Auch die Pumpe wird keinen sooooo grossen Unterschied fertig bringen.
> 
> ...



ja und, was soll ich jetzt machen, die Kiste Abfackeln weil du es nicht dir nicht in dein Weltbild passt, ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## DaXavi (18. Oktober 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn die neuen nVidia Karten kommen.
> Oder wenn die "Konkurrenz" was besseres bringt.



Konkurrenz seitens von AMD wird so schnell nicht kommen, und wegen Trumps Wirtschaftspolitik werden die Karten noch Teuer werden,...


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2018)

DaXavi schrieb:


> Konkurrenz seitens von AMD wird so schnell nicht kommen, und wegen Trumps Wirtschaftspolitik werden die Karten noch Teuer werden,...



Beides Unsinn.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Oktober 2018)

DaXavi schrieb:


> ja und, was soll ich jetzt machen, die Kiste Abfackeln weil du es nicht dir nicht in dein Weltbild passt, ganz sicher nicht.



Nein, es ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Wenn du, mit deinen mickrigen Radiatoren (im Vergleich zu einem MoRa3 ist dies ein passender Ausdruck), solche Temperaturen mit deiner 2080ti hin bekommst, möchte ich die auch solche!

Die habe ich aber nicht, also geht die Suche los, was bei mir falsch ist. Auf der Suche findet man aber, dass die eigenen Temperaturen in genau dem üblichen Bereich liegen und schon Fachleute angemerkt haben, dass es wegen den Faktoren XY gar nicht besser möglich ist.

Was machst DU also anders? 

Du Pumpe wäre eine Möglichkeit, und da habe ich jetzt eine D5 bestellt, welche sogar einen besseren Durchfluss hat als deine DDC. Mehr Durchfluss soll ja angeblich helfen. Wenn das nun keine Besserung bringt (werde sicher berichten), stelle ich mir umso mehr Fragen.

Du kannst weder zaubern, noch die Physik außer kraft setzen....


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2018)

GeForce RTX 2080 Ti FE kaempft mit Herausforderungen in der Lieferkette (Update) - Hardwareluxx
Leistung und Leitungsaufnahme von DLSS und RTX-Effekten analysiert - Hardwareluxx


----------



## chaotium (18. Oktober 2018)

Bei NV kann man wieder die FE 2080TI kaufen °_°


----------



## Snowhack (18. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Bei NV kann man wieder die FE 2080TI kaufen °_°



bei Mindfactory auch von Asus über  KFA2 usw. alle Lagernd. 

 hab mir da auch günstig die KFA2  2080 Ti OC Black geschossen für 1250€  die aktuell einzige Karte mit 380 Watt Bios.  auf flashen kann ich bei der zweiten Karte also verzichten 

sollte Morgen da sein.


----------



## DaXavi (18. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Nein, es ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Wenn du, mit deinen mickrigen Radiatoren (im Vergleich zu einem MoRa3 ist dies ein passender Ausdruck), solche Temperaturen mit deiner 2080ti hin bekommst, möchte ich die auch solche!
> 
> Die habe ich aber nicht, also geht die Suche los, was bei mir falsch ist. Auf der Suche findet man aber, dass die eigenen Temperaturen in genau dem üblichen Bereich liegen und schon Fachleute angemerkt haben, dass es wegen den Faktoren XY gar nicht besser möglich ist.
> 
> ...



ich denke mal es ist  Aufbau deiner Wasserkühlung, du versteifst dich nur auf den MoRa3, und ja es ist ein geiler Kühlblock, aber 2 280er Radiatoren sind nicht mickrig, welches Fullcover benutzt du?


----------



## gaussmath (18. Oktober 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> hab mir da auch günstig die KFA2  2080 Ti OC Black geschossen für 1250€...[]



Günstig...


----------



## Doraleous (18. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Beides Unsinn.


Ach ja? Wann kommt denn die Konkurrenz zu Turing von AMD? Bitte den DLSS/RTX-Part nicht vergessen 

Ein Pascalkonkurrent drei Jahre später macht nicht so viel Sinn.

Und ja, NVIDIA ist auch vom Zoll betroffen:
Teure Grafikkarten - AMD und Nvidia wollen gegensteuern - GameStar


----------



## -Gast- (18. Oktober 2018)

Doraleous schrieb:


> Ach ja? Wann kommt denn die Konkurrenz zu Turing von AMD? Bitte den DLSS/RTX-Part nicht vergessen



Bitte bitte den DLSS und RTX Part vergessen... Lieber nen gleich großen Chip mit fett Rechenleistung ausstatten. DLSS schaut bescheiden aus und RTX ist noch zu langsam.


----------



## Snowhack (18. Oktober 2018)

DaXavi schrieb:


> ich denke mal es ist  Aufbau deiner Wasserkühlung, du versteifst dich nur auf den MoRa3, und ja es ist ein geiler Kühlblock, aber 2 280er Radiatoren sind nicht mickrig, welches Fullcover benutzt du?



Den gleichen wie ich und glaub auch Du 

EK Waterblock FullCover Kupfer // Vernickelt.    

Ich wunder mich ebenfalls über deine Temps. 

habe 2 Pumpen und 2 eigenständige Kreisläufe und erreiche ebenfalls ca. 48-50C ( The Divison)  habe eine Kühlfläche alleine für die GPU von  1176 cm2.   3 x 280 

Dazu kommt keine Winkl nur Highflow Anschlüsse,  meine Wasserkühlung ist zzgl.  ausgebaut und hängt an der Wand. 

wie ist Dein Kreislauf aufgebaut ?

Bei mir geht es Pumpe-GPU-Radiator-Ausgleichsbehälter

Kühlflüssigkeits Menge sind 2,5L

1,5 GPU und 1 Liter CPU.   

Wenn man davon ausgeht das der Raum 25C° und die Wassertemperatur  bei aufgeheizten System ca. bei 33C°liegt,  ist die Temperatur von 40C° bei der GPU einfach nicht machbar bei voller  Belastung über einige Stunde. 

was nutz du zum Auslesen ?


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2018)

Doraleous schrieb:


> Ach ja? Wann kommt denn die Konkurrenz zu Turing von AMD? Bitte den DLSS/RTX-Part nicht vergessen
> 
> Ein Pascalkonkurrent drei Jahre später macht nicht so viel Sinn.
> 
> ...



Ähm ja und? Was interessiert uns der Zoll bei den Amis?
Tangiert uns nicht die Bohne. Wenn die Preise in den USA steigen um so besser, dann gibts dir hier billiger da der dadurch entstehenden Überschuss verkauft werden muss. Ist doch super.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Oktober 2018)

Das einzige was bei kir Restriktiv ist, sind die Schnellkupplungen und das sind nur 2. Eigentlich ist meine “schwache” 6W DDC bereits überdimensioniert. Die meistens drosseln ihre fette DDC, dann kommt auch nicht mehr als bei mir.

Meine CPU im Kreislauf heizt fast nicht, für die alleine würde ein 120mm Radi locker reichen.

Ja nutze auch den EK Block vernickelt.

Und ich sage es auch hier nochmal, wer die Arbeit von Igor, auch nur etwas verfolgt, der weiss, dass mit die Kompetenteste Persion unter den deutschen Testern ist. Wenn der schon sagt, dass bedingt durch die Die-Grösse keine super tollen Deltas möglich sind und diese immer um die 15grad liegen werden (übrigens er hat auch den Phanteks Block getestet, hier gab es bessere VRM Temps aber keine besseren GPU Temps), sind eben deine 39-40grad, absolut unglaubwürdig.

Egal ob du nun einen Deckel runter nimmst und deine Lüfter auf 100% stellst...

HisN, welcher ebenfalls eine super potente Wasserkühlung hat (besser als deine) und ebenfalls den EK Block, hat ebenfalls keine so niedrige Temperaturen.

Du bist halt der einzige, wirklich der einzige, welcher im Internet zu finden ist mit einer Wassergekühlten 2080ti und so niedrigen Temperaturen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Doraleous (18. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ähm ja und? Was interessiert uns der Zoll bei den Amis?


Interessiert z.B. dann, wenn NVIDIA die ww Logistik über die USA abwickelt. Deshalb wundern mich auch die Verzögerungen bei Turing nicht. Wie ich NVIDIA einschätze, hatte man bisher die Logistik über die USA geplant. Das konnte man Dank dem Zoll natürlich knicken.

Wann kommt nun die AMD-Konkurrenz? Diese "Fail"-Behauptung von dir hast du irgendwie ignoriert, warum nur?


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2018)

Doraleous schrieb:


> Interessiert z.B. dann, wenn NVIDIA die ww Logistik über die USA abwickelt.
> 
> Wann kommt nun die AMD-Konkurrenz? Diese "Fail"-Behauptung von dir hast du irgendwie ignoriert, warum nur?



Oh Gott, Nvidia weltweite Logistik....selten so einen Unfug gelesen. Die Chips gehen aus den USA zu den Bordpartnern und von da aus in die Märkte.
Wann eine neue Gen kommt weiß keiner, daher sind vermutungen in die Richtung perse Unsinn. Kann in 1 Monat kommen, kann 2020 kommen, kann gar nichts kommen. Weiß keiner.


----------



## Luk45 (18. Oktober 2018)

-Gast- schrieb:


> Bitte bitte den DLSS und RTX Part vergessen... Lieber nen gleich großen Chip mit fett Rechenleistung ausstatten. DLSS schaut bescheiden aus und RTX ist noch zu langsam.



DLSS nutzt nen antrainierten Mustererkenner. Der kann mit der Zeit per Software nachgebessert werden, Je mehr Spiele man in das Training mit einbezieht umso besser wird es. Die RTX Hardware ist soweit ich weiß für DLSS notwendig und es funktioniert nicht ohne! Es ist deshalb in meinen Augen nur eine Frage der Zeit bis DLSS alles andere in den Schatten stellt. Rein theoretisch kann man mit so einem System sogar Grafikdetails generieren die gar nicht existieren. Das heißt Nvidia könnte die Software antrainieren wie zB. Bäume auszusehen haben. Das System vergleicht dann sein Wissen über Bäume mit denen im Spiel und liefert die beste Annäherung wenn man so nahe kommt dass die spiel-eigene Auflösung nicht mehr ausreicht. So könnte die Grafikkarte quasi unendlich viele Details ausspucken die niemals auf eine Textur passen würden. Einfach nur weil es Millionen unterschiedliche Bäume gesehen hat weiß es wie die furchen einer Rinde auszusehen haben usw. Das kann man auf alle möglichen Objekte ausweiten. Ich persönlich finde das mit am spannendsten an der neuen RTX Technologie! Hier nen älteres Video dazu: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rAbhypxs1qQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Inkubus (18. Oktober 2018)

Meine neue Spielmaschine kommt zum glück erst im Januar / Februar, ich hoffe bis dahin hat sich das alles ein bisschen beruhigt. Hätte gerne eine EVGA FTW3 2080Ti.... bis heute gibts von den EVGA karten noch überhaupt nichts zu sehen... ob bei Caseking oder Mindfactory


----------



## chaotium (18. Oktober 2018)

DaXavi schrieb:


> @xtrame90, die 2080 RTX Ti kann 2000 oder mehr mhz laufen, die Frage ist nur wie du das weg kühlen willst, ich habe mir einen Wasserkühler drauf gemacht und rennt im Standard Takt bei 2025mhz, wenn ich mehr Leistung haben will auch bei 2100mhz, diese werte wirst du unter einer Luftkühlung NIE erreichen, eher um die 1800mhz, und nur mal als hinweis, nur weil die Karte nicht gleich mehr mhz als die alte Karte hat heißt es nicht das diese langsamer ist, den wie arcDaniel schon sagt "neue Architektur"



Hab ne Wasserkühlung, aber ich habe nur einen Radiator, einen 16x120mm² Radiator. Da schaffe  ich mit ach und krach 40 Grad mit der 1080TI bei raumtemp um die 20 Grad. Das wasser ist auch schon sehr warm, ca 25-30 Grad.


----------



## -Gast- (18. Oktober 2018)

Luk45 schrieb:


> DLSS nutzt nen antrainierten Mustererkenner. Der kann mit der Zeit per Software nachgebessert werden, Je mehr Spiele man in das Training mit einbezieht umso besser wird es. Die RTX Hardware ist soweit ich weiß für DLSS notwendig und es funktioniert nicht ohne! Es ist deshalb in meinen Augen nur eine Frage der Zeit bis DLSS alles andere in den Schatten stellt. Rein theoretisch kann man mit so einem System sogar Grafikdetails generieren die gar nicht existieren. Das heißt Nvidia könnte die Software antrainieren wie zB. Bäume auszusehen haben. Das System vergleicht dann sein Wissen über Bäume mit denen im Spiel und liefert die beste Annäherung wenn man so nahe kommt dass die spiel-eigene Auflösung nicht mehr ausreicht. So könnte die Grafikkarte quasi unendlich viele Details ausspucken die niemals auf eine Textur passen würden. Einfach nur weil es Millionen unterschiedliche Bäume gesehen hat weiß es wie die furchen einer Rinde auszusehen haben usw. Das kann man auf alle möglichen Objekte ausweiten. Ich persönlich finde das mit am spannendsten an der neuen RTX Technologie! Hier nen älteres Video dazu:


Ja, das stimmt ja alles. Aber ich glaube, diese Integration bei bewegten Bildern mit xxx FPS funktioniert einfach nicht so toll. Denn es ist immer eine Vermutung, die angestellt wird. Meiner logik nach, kann es nie so scharf aussehen, wie ein hart gerendertes Bild. Schneller kann es sein, na klar, aber der echte Render wird immer das bessere Bild liefern.
Ich hab nun übrigens bei der KFA zugeschlagen. Powerlimit und unkomplizierte Wärmeleitpads sind mein Kaufargument... Ich hoffe, ich werde irgendwann von Nvidia meinen Rücksendeschein bekommen. Ich warte inzwischen seit Sonntag/Montag. (Sie schreiben ja 3-5 Werktage).


----------



## -Gast- (18. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Hab ne Wasserkühlung, aber ich habe nur einen Radiator, einen 16x120mm² Radiator. Da schaffe  ich mit ach und krach 40 Grad mit der 1080TI bei raumtemp um die 20 Grad. Das wasser ist auch schon sehr warm, ca 25-30 Grad.



Was meinst du mit 16x120? 16 120er Lüfter? Ich habe momentan 840x120mm (also 7 120er Lüfter) Kühlfläche für ne 1080 FE. Die wird nach dauerbelastung etwa 47°C warm, bei 18°C Raumtemperatur. Die 40Grad bei der Ti scheinen mir nur über kurze Zeit gemessen zu sein?


----------



## DaXavi (18. Oktober 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Den gleichen wie ich und glaub auch Du
> 
> EK Waterblock FullCover Kupfer // Vernickelt.
> 
> ...



ich hab die EK Water Blocks EK-Vector RTX 2080 Ti RGB - Nickel + Plexi und bei mir geht es von Pumpe mit Ausgleichsbehälter -> 280 Radi -> CPU -> 280 Radi -> GPU, nach meinen Test habe ich noch einen 140 Radi vor der GPU dazu gebaut und komme gesamt auf 1,2L im Kreislauf


----------



## Doraleous (18. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Oh Gott, Nvidia weltweite Logistik....selten so einen Unfug gelesen. Die Chips gehen aus den USA zu den Bordpartnern und von da aus in die Märkte.


Danke, dass du selbst schon ankündigst, wenn du Unfug schriebst 

1. Werden die Chips in Taiwan (TSMC) gefertigt. Ergo müssen die importiert werden.
2. Warum sollte NVIDIA die Chips für ihre FE-Versionen an die Boardpartner schicken?
3. Fertigt NVIDIA ihre FE-Karten in China. Man schaue sich mal diese gern verwendete Stockfoto für "China-Fertigung" an und was der Arbeiter gerade in der Hand hält 



Gurdi schrieb:


> Wann eine neue Gen kommt weiß keiner, daher sind vermutungen in die Richtung perse Unsinn. Kann in 1 Monat kommen, kann 2020 kommen, kann gar nichts kommen. Weiß keiner.


Also doch kein Unsinn, dass es von AMD So schnell nix geben wird. Danke für die Bestätigung


----------



## chaotium (18. Oktober 2018)

-Gast- schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit 16x120? 16 120er Lüfter? Ich habe momentan 840x120mm (also 7 120er Lüfter) Kühlfläche für ne 1080 FE. Die wird nach dauerbelastung etwa 47°C warm, bei 18°C Raumtemperatur. Die 40Grad bei der Ti scheinen mir nur über kurze Zeit gemessen zu sein?



Im Winter / Frühling / Herbst hab ich auf dauer die ca 40 grad, oft auch ein paar grad mehr.

Das ist mein Radi. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Oktober 2018)

Klasse Radi, das sind ja 4Modulare Röhrenradiatoren. Airplex?

Mit der 1080ti soll auch ein niedrigeres Delta machbarsein, die Rede ist von 5-7 grad, also sind in diesem Fall die 40grad auch glaubhaft.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chaotium (18. Oktober 2018)

Ja richtig arcDaniel

An sich Leistungtechnisch einfach genial, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaber

der Zusammenbau war ein firstclass Kotzkrampf. Man muss die blenden entfernen, um die verbinder zu montieren. Die Alulamellen sind so scharf, dass teilweise meine Finger gebluten haben.
Dazu sind die schrauben saudumm angeordnet. Von der fummeligen Gummidichtung will ich gar nicht anfangen.
Aber es war die mühe wert. Allerdings hätte ich für den Preis lieber den Gigant kaufen sollen XDDD


----------



## HisN (18. Oktober 2018)

Da schneidet man sich auch alle Finger an den Blenden auf... kein Unterschied.
Bei mir steht der 3360 mit hohem Delta


----------



## Snowhack (18. Oktober 2018)

Aktuell günstigste RTX 2080 Ti 

11GB Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti DUAL DDR6 (Retail) - RTX 2080 Ti | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

1198€ bei Mindfactory. (lagernd sogar)


----------



## Eragoss (18. Oktober 2018)

So, mich hat es nun auch erwischt. Meine MSI 2080 TI Gaming X Trio hat Out of The Box ohne Übertaktung Grafikfehler (getestet mit Witcher 3, VSync off, GPU Last 99%, Temperatur 70°, 4k Max details) Geht somit leider wieder zurück. 

Bin schwer am überlegen wie es weiter gehen soll. Hoffentlich klappt das auch mit den 14 Tagen Widerruf reibungslos. Danach entweder nochmal eine anderen 2080 TI ausprobieren (wobei ja anscheinend mehrere Modelle Schwierigkeiten haben - Einzelfälle oder Serienproblem?)
Oder ggf. doch auf ein günstigeres Modell nehmen und nur weniger anspruchsvolle Titel in 4k zocken...? :-\


----------



## RtZk (18. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Oh Gott, Nvidia weltweite Logistik....selten so einen Unfug gelesen. Die Chips gehen aus den USA zu den Bordpartnern und von da aus in die Märkte.
> Wann eine neue Gen kommt weiß keiner, daher sind vermutungen in die Richtung perse Unsinn. Kann in 1 Monat kommen, kann 2020 kommen, kann gar nichts kommen. Weiß keiner.



Die sind erst mal irgendwo in Asien und von dort aus werden sie auch verschifft in die Teile der Welt wo sie hin sollen, ansonsten halst man sich viel zu viele Zölle auf.
Die Zölle dürften uns demnach nicht betreffen, allerdings könnten sich die Großhändler absprechen und die Preise an die Steigenden in den USA anpassen, was aber hoffentlich für all diejenigen die bald eine GPU kaufen wollen nicht passiert.


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Oktober 2018)

@Eragoss

Oder ne Vega 64 billig abstauben und auf Vega 7 - Navi hoffen!
Im Jänner sollte man Klarheit haben dürfen,  ob,- und wann was kommen wird.


----------



## DaXavi (18. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Das einzige was bei kir Restriktiv ist, sind die Schnellkupplungen und das sind nur 2. Eigentlich ist meine “schwache” 6W DDC bereits überdimensioniert. Die meistens drosseln ihre fette DDC, dann kommt auch nicht mehr als bei mir.
> 
> Meine CPU im Kreislauf heizt fast nicht, für die alleine würde ein 120mm Radi locker reichen.
> 
> ...



Dann lies noch mal genau die Fullcover Test von Igor, er testet mit Chiller und das bei 20° Wassertemp. und nicht mit Lüftern, und ja er  misst an der GPU 36° das Heist aber nicht das du hier an der Stelle sein test System mit meinen Vergleichen kannst, der er betreibt die Karte mit 380Watt und nicht wie ich mit nur 300 oder 320Watt da mein nicht mehr hergibt ohne Bios oder Lot Mod. 

Wenn du auf HisN Anspielst sau den mal sein System an, seine Wasserschläuche sind einfach zu klein Durchmesser 5mm, sein System hat das Potenzial aber er nutzt es nicht, da wie er selber sagt "ich will keine Gartenschläuche in meinen System"


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Oktober 2018)

DaXavi schrieb:


> Dann lies noch mal genau die Fullcover Test von Igor, er testet mit Chiller und das bei 20° Wassertemp. und nicht mit Lüftern, und ja er  misst an der GPU 36° das Heist aber nicht das du hier an der Stelle sein test System mit meinen Vergleichen kannst, der er betreibt die Karte mit 380Watt und nicht wie ich mit nur 300 oder 320Watt da mein nicht mehr hergibt ohne Bios oder Lot Mod.
> 
> Wenn du auf HisN Anspielst sau den mal sein System an, seine Wasserschläuche sind einfach zu klein Durchmesser 5mm, sein System hat das Potenzial aber er nutzt es nicht, da wie er selber sagt "ich will keine Gartenschläuche in meinen System"



Also der Reihe nach:
-Igor hat in seinem Forum auch bestätigt, dass das Delta von etwa 15°C auch mit einer "normalen" Wasserkühlung entsteht.

-Die die Differenz zu den 380W machen bei einer Wasserkühlung keinen grossen Unterschied, jedenfalls keinen 8-10°C unterschied. Zudem ist bei ihm die CPU nicht mit eingebunden, was zu unseren Systemen das ganze wieder etwas ausgleicht.

-Die behautest dich immer auf deine blöden Lüfter, die Lüfter kühlen das Wasser im Radiator wieder runter und das Wasser ist es was die GPU/CPU kühlt. Wenn man einen Chiller hat welcher die Wassertemperatur auf konstant 20°C hält, benötigt es keine zusätzlichen Lüfter. Zu den Lüftern auch noch, Bei richtig fetten Radiatoren, so 60mm+ können höhere Lüfter Geschwindigkeiten helfen, Röhrenradiatoren z.b. reicht ein leichter Luftzug aus, es macht einfach keinen merkbaren Unterschied mehr ob du nun 600rpm oder 2000rpm Lüfter damit betreibst. Von dem einen Extrem ins andere....

-mit deinem TimeSpy GFX Score hast du gezeigt, dass deine RTX2080ti die übliche Leistung bringt, also schon mal kein Problem mit der Leistung

-So ich habe auch festgestellt, dass ich die mit nur ein paar Klicks ein Video zeigen kann, wo meine GPU auch nur mit 39-40°C angezeigt wird, bei Afterburner kann man einen Offset einstellen... Also spricht dein Video schon mal nicht mehr für dich

Nochmal, das einzige, was in deiner Wasserkühlung besser, als in meiner ist, ist die Pumpe und diese ist noch nicht mal das non plus Ultra (also deine).

Also hast du:
-eine RTX2080ti erwischt welche sich anders als alle anderen Chips verhält
-etwas wirkt sich in deinem Loop extrem positiv auf die GPU Temperatur aus, die Lösung für dieses Rätsel würde mir am besten gefallen
-du schummelst und bist nur ein Poser, was ich von Anfang an vermutet habe 
-oder aber deine persönliche Aura setzt die Physik außer Kraft

Wenn jemand eine RTX2080ti hat, welche er richtig kühl bekommt, freut das mich und es interessiert mich wie er dies bewerkstelligt hat. Dies inspiriert mich wie ich mein eigenes System weiter optimieren kann. Wenn aber nun jemand kommt, mit einzigartig niedrigen Temperaturen aber nur einer 0815 Wasserkühlung, dann ärgert mich das schon.

Edit; hier meine neues OC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhack (19. Oktober 2018)

Eragoss schrieb:


> So, mich hat es nun auch erwischt. Meine MSI 2080 TI Gaming X Trio hat Out of The Box ohne Übertaktung Grafikfehler (getestet mit Witcher 3, VSync off, GPU Last 99%, Temperatur 70°, 4k Max details) Geht somit leider wieder zurück.
> 
> Bin schwer am überlegen wie es weiter gehen soll. Hoffentlich klappt das auch mit den 14 Tagen Widerruf reibungslos. Danach entweder nochmal eine anderen 2080 TI ausprobieren (wobei ja anscheinend mehrere Modelle Schwierigkeiten haben - Einzelfälle oder Serienproblem?)
> Oder ggf. doch auf ein günstigeres Modell gehen und nur weniger Anspruchsvolle Titel in 4k zocken...? :-\




Wie hast Du Sie angeschlossen ?  (Strom) 


Alle an einzelnen Kabeln ?

HisN hatte das Problem das er seine Karte an einem Kabel mit 2x8 Pin angeschlossen hatte un daher nicht Stabil gelaufen ist.


----------



## DaXavi (19. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also der Reihe nach:
> -Igor hat in seinem Forum auch bestätigt, dass das Delta von etwa 15°C auch mit einer "normalen" Wasserkühlung entsteht.
> 
> -Die die Differenz zu den 380W machen bei einer Wasserkühlung keinen grossen Unterschied, jedenfalls keinen 8-10°C unterschied. Zudem ist bei ihm die CPU nicht mit eingebunden, was zu unseren Systemen das ganze wieder etwas ausgleicht.
> ...



wenn es dich Ärgert dann lass es nicht an mir aus, nur weil ich die vermeidlich "Schlechtere WaKü" habe, das sehe ich anders, ich hab genug Geld in die WaKü gesteckt und eine Ordentliche (Kühl)Leistung zu bekommen, und mit nur rummeckern kommen wir nicht weiter,  und doch, Zwischen 60 und 80 Watt braucht es mehr Leistung um das weg zu Kühlen, wenn du das nicht glaubst lang mal eine 60W Glühbirne an... 

Definitive Fälsche ich keine Werte, was soll ich davon haben? selbst OC Programme wie EVGA oder das von Zotac als auch GPU-Z und CPU-Z geben diese Werte wieder!

Anstatt Richtig zu Fragen was machst ich anders mache

aber hier noch mal was meine Bedingungen sind:
- Ein Kreislauf, CPU und GPU werden  werden durch einen Kreislauf gekühlt
-  2x 280 Radiatoren wo die Lüfter so eingebaut sind das sie die Luft durchsaugen nicht durch Drücken
- nach jeder Wärmeerzeugende Komponente kommt ein Radiator
- Thermische Gesetze warme Luft steigt nach oben, CPU da weniger Kühlung benötigt wird wird vom Radiator der von der Front gekühlt, niedrigster Punkt im System, Der zweite Radiator ist im Deckel, dort wird die Luft auch gesogen was dann die GPU Kühlt
- Maximaler Wasser Durchfluss im Loop was die DCC Pumpe hergibt
- Maximale Lüfter Drehzahl, und ja ich Versteife mich darauf, den nur DANN und auch nur DANN erreicht mein System die Werte
- Raum Temperatur 23-27° Bodenheizung ist an, Fenster auf im Raum geschlossen
- Gesamt Auslastung wären den Test habe ich 520W incl. Monitor, abgelesen habe ich dies an einer extra Zwischen Stecher an der Steckdose und Stromkabel
- CPU ist geköpft und mit Flüssigmetall modifiziert
- GPU hat normale Wärmeleitpaste zwischen Fullcover und GPU, alle Mossfets wurden von EKWB incl, Backplate benutzt
- bei den test waren ca. 900ml Wasser im Loop, nach erweiterung eines 140er Radiatoer nach den Tests ca. 1,2 Liter im Loop
- bei den Test war das Gehäuse offen, beide Seitenteile als auch Deckel und Front von Dark Pro 900 waren offen oder nicht Montiert
- Sandhöhe des Systems ca 1.2m vom Boden und am weitesten punkt weg vom Fenster
- Werte beim OC Test was ich geändert hatte: CPU 52x bei 1,4V und GPU PT115% 75mhz und 8000 VRAM
- als Schlauch benutze ich einen 16/13mm Schlauch

vielleicht Hilft dir das?


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Oktober 2018)

@DaXavi

Ich bleib dabei, deine Wakü ist nichts besonderes, mag zwar über dem Durchschnitt sein, aber absolut nichts was bei mir (und denke so ziemlich jedem aus dem Wakü Bereich) ein WOW hinterlassen würde. 

Ich gehe aber jetzt mal weiter; ich bin eh mit dem EK Support in Kontakt, bei meiner RGB Blende sind die Aufkleber nicht sonderlich gut verarbeitet und es sieht halt doof aus (Foto weiter unten). Hier sofort ein großes Lob an EK, sie werden mit eine neue Terminal Abdeckung zuschicken. Ich brauche nicht den ganzen Block u.s.w. zurückzuschicken (hätte ich eh nicht gemacht, der Aufwand für einen kleinen optischen Mangel, nein), somit habe ich die mal gefragt, was unter deren Testbedingungen als Temperaturen möglich sind.

Die haben den Kühler entworfen und sollten die Antwort also am besten wissen. Bin natürlich gespannt ob ich hierzu eine Antwort bekomme, wenn ja werde ich diese Info natürlich hier teilen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaXavi (19. Oktober 2018)

Also nur weil meine WaKü in deinen Augen 0815 Standard ist aber besser abliefert muss gleich alles runter gemacht werden?  nur weil du ein MoRa3 hast ist automatisch deine WaKü over the Top? mit nichten, es gibt viele Faktoren was Falsch gemacht werden können, vielleicht hab ich ein Sonntags Model der Grafikkarte bekommen das und du das Freitags B Model, Vielleicht hab ich beim zusammenbau alles Richtig gemacht und du hast einen Fehler im System, das wird die auch der Support von EK sagen und selbst ein 100% Nachbau nie das selbe Ergebnis reproduziert, da Identische Hardware nie zu 100% gleich ist.

ich bin Kein Experte was WaKü´s angeht, nur geht es mir langsam auf den Senkel, mich als Lügner Abstempel zu lassen von Leuten die Denken nur weil ich einen Monster Kühler haben und ein Dahergelaufener mit Baby Radiatoren macht es besser....

Ich gebe die mal einen TIP: Bau die Karte aus und schau ob der Wasserblock Plan auf der GPU liegt, das Problem hatte ich als ich sie umgebaut hatte, ich habe sie 3 mal auseinander bauen müssen bis es richtig gepasst hatte da ich versehentlich eine zu lange Schaube benutzt habe, Prüfe auch bei der Gelegenheit ob sich die Wärmeleitpaste sauber Verteilt hat und die komplette GPU bedeckt, Prüfe hier beide seiten, damit meine ich auch am Wasserblock

ansonsten warten wir mal auf den EK Support


----------



## Darkearth27 (19. Oktober 2018)

Mahlzeit die Damen...

Sagt mal hat einer von euch ROTTR mit neustem Patch mal getestet wie die Bildschirmbereich- Reflexionen aussehen? Auf den RTX Karten sollte das doch eigentlich besser aussehen bzw müsste es ja dann schneller laufen als auf Pascal oder ist die Option schon immer im Spiel gewesen?
Ich habe leider nur eine Pascal-Karte und da ich das Spiel erst seit heute habe kann ich auch nicht sagen ob und wie sich das auswirkt.

Jemand schon mal ein Test gemacht? Falls ja, könnte man mir das bitte mal verlinken?


----------



## Eragoss (19. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte Sie an 3 einzelne Kabel angeschlossen (Crosair HX1200 Netzteil) - an Strom dürfte es eigentlich nicht gemangelt haben 

Hier ein kurzes Video das ich spontan per Handy mit aufgezeichnet hatte. Da sieht man auch das die Temperaturen in Ordnung sind. 
YouTube 




Snowhack schrieb:


> Wie hast Du Sie angeschlossen ?  (Strom)
> 
> 
> Alle an einzelnen Kabeln ?
> ...


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Oktober 2018)

@DaXavi
Das Problem ist halt nur, dass du der einzige bist mit solch niedrigen Temperaturen und alle anderen, von denen ich gelesen haben ähnliche Temperaturen. Also wenn 1er richtig ist und die anderen X (will mich jetzt nicht auf eine genaue Zahl festlegen) falsch sind, ja dann stimmt was nicht....

@Darkearth27
Sehr interessant, leider habe ich das Spiel nicht und nur zum testen ist es mir dann doch zu teuer.

@Eragoss
Du meinst ja das fllackern. Ist es nur bei The Witcher 3? 
Falls ja, das ist ein bekannter Treiberfehler. Versuch mal den 411.70.


----------



## DaXavi (19. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @DaXavi
> Das Problem ist halt nur, dass du der einzige bist mit solch niedrigen Temperaturen und alle anderen, von denen ich gelesen haben ähnliche Temperaturen. Also wenn 1er richtig ist und die anderen X (will mich jetzt nicht auf eine genaue Zahl festlegen) falsch sind, ja dann stimmt was nicht....



ja, und wo ist nun das Problem? ich sehe hier keins, ich Sage es nun zum gefüllten zwanzigsten mal, um diese Temperaturen bekommen ich muss  ich die Bedingungen dafür schaffen, die ich immer erwähnt habe,  Im Regulären Betrieb sind meine Temperaturen auch höher, auch dies habe ich erwähnt.
Das waren meine Test was mein System kann. wenn also die anderen vom ihren Betrieb Reden, Reden wir aneinander vorbei, den deren Variablen werden nicht erwähnt oder sind mir nicht bekannt.

Aktuell komme ich beim Zocken auf 45°+ aber auch nur weil ich die Front vom Gehäuse offen habe und der Deckel nicht montiert ist und die Lüfter bei ca. 50% drehen, und nein, diese Temperaturen sind Stabile +-1° beim BF1 Zocken auf WQHD Max Details mit 8x MSAA Kantenglättung über Stunden, bei WoW:BfA sind es noch weniger, aber das schaffe ich nur weil ich wie auch schon erwähnt habe einen 140 Radiator im Kreislauf zusätzlich noch dazu gebaut habe.


----------



## chaotium (19. Oktober 2018)

Bau dein Gehäuse zusammen, dann haste zapp zerap andere Temperaturen. Und ein 140mm Radi bringt dir null Temp vorteil.


----------



## DaXavi (19. Oktober 2018)

ähhm doch, da ich vor der GPU nun einen 280 und einen 140er Radi habe, und das Gehäuse bau ich erst am Wochenende zusammen wenn ich mir 2 Löcher rein gemacht habe, ohne dies habe ich Hitze stau im Deckel, das die warme Luft entweichen kann


----------



## blautemple (19. Oktober 2018)

Wo die Radiatoren sitzen ist völlig egal. Dafür ist der Durchfluss viel zu hoch. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaXavi (19. Oktober 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wo die Radiatoren sitzen ist völlig egal. Dafür ist der Durchfluss viel zu hoch.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



und dann kommen solche schlauen Kommentare wie: du bist der einzinste der Solche Temperaturen hat, du Lügst oder wisst dich nur aufspielen, du bist ein Poser,... Achja arcDaniel gefällt das!


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Oktober 2018)

Es ändert halt nix daran, dass du extrem niedrige Temperaturen hast, da spielen deine, zu Testzwecken, Bedingungen keine Rolle. Ich und andere nutzen externe Radiatoren, wo das Gehäuse 0, absolut 0 Einfluss auf die Temperaturen hat.

Ich bin an der Lösung dieses Rätsels interessiert, da ich meine RTX auch gerne so kühl bekommen würde. Die Frage ist halt nur, ist es wirklich möglich oder jage ich einem Geist hinterher? Mein Gefühl ist eher letzteres.


----------



## chaotium (19. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich bin an der Lösung dieses Rätsels interessiert, da ich meine RTX auch gerne so kühl bekommen würde. Die Frage ist halt nur, ist es wirklich möglich oder jage ich einem Geist hinterher? Mein Gefühl ist eher letzteres.



Werden wir noch dieses Jahr erleben 

PS: Wo hat er seinen Beitrag mit den Temps? Ich finde den einfach nicht


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Werden wir noch dieses Jahr erleben
> 
> PS: Wo hat er seinen Beitrag mit den Temps? Ich finde den einfach nicht



Hier ging der Streit los 
Zotac RTX 2080 Ti mit EK WaterBlock Cooler


----------



## chaotium (19. Oktober 2018)

Also bei dem seine Temperaturen kann ich ja nur lachen dass sich der Beton verbiegt XD

ich habe gerade geschaut, meine GTX1080Ti hat im Idle 24 Grad bei einer Raumtemperatur von 22 Grad. Das Wasser ist 23 Grad warm. 

Also passen seine werte schon. Sobald ich meine RTX habe mit einem Aquacomputerblock werde ich mal meine Dinge posten ^^


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Also bei dem seine Temperaturen kann ich ja nur lachen dass sich der Beton verbiegt XD
> 
> ich habe gerade geschaut, meine GTX1080Ti hat im Idle 24 Grad bei einer Raumtemperatur von 22 Grad. Das Wasser ist 23 Grad warm.
> 
> Also passen seine werte schon. Sobald ich meine RTX habe mit einem Aquacomputerblock werde ich mal meine Dinge posten ^^



Wird jedenfalls interessant. hier mal 2 gute Artikel, dann verstehs du warum es mich so aufregt:
EK Waterblocks EK RTX 2080 Ti RGB im Test - Custom Loop Wasserkuehlung und ein Showdown bei 380 Watt | igorsLAB - Tom's Hardware Deutschland
Phanteks Glacier G2080Ti Fullcover im Test - Custom Loop Wasserkuehlung und ein Treffen bei 380 Watt | igorsLAB - Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Bei EK Test gibt es noch eine sehr wichtige Erklärung im Forum, ich werde mir hier erleben diesen Post als Zitat einzufügen:



Igor Wallossek schrieb:


> Je  schwächer die Kühlung, umso höher das Delta.  Hier benötigt man für den  großen Chip deutlich mehr Flow, um die Abwärme möglichst schnell  wegzubekommen, da es auch mehr Mikrokanäle gibt. Mein Delta liegt bei  rund 16°C. Egal ob mit Chiller oder einem 480er Radi und Standardpumpe.  Mit der 1080 Ti und ca. 300 Watt hatte ich ein Delta von ca 6-7°C. Ohne  Chiller, dafür mit CPU im Kreislauf.
> 
> 
> Ich  nehme seit Jahren Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, wobei die Rolle der WLP  fast immer überbewertet wird. Wenn man gute Paste RICHTIG und DÜNN  aufträgt, braucht kein mensch Flüssigmetall.


----------



## DaXavi (19. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Je schwächer die Kühlung, umso höher das Delta, Hier benötigt man für den großen Chip deutlich mehr Flow, um die Abwärme möglichst schnell wegzubekommen, Mein Delta liegt bei rund 16°C. Egal ob mit Chiller oder einem 480er Radi und Standardpumpe



mehr Flow, wir brauchen mehr Flow und sein Delta ist bei 16° weil er bei 380WATT Testet!!!


----------



## RossiCX (19. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Mein Gefühl ist eher letzteres.



Komisch, in dem anderen thread hast du dich entschuldigt und hier fängst du wieder damit an. Kontrolliere halt deinen Kühler, ob genug WLP drauf ist, ob alle Schrauben immer noch fest angezogen sind, lass die Lüfter auf dem Mo-Ra mit 100% laufen. Du kannst ja auch mal die Seitenwand vom Gehäuse wegnehmen, vllt. staut sich da ja auch heiße Luft, die Backplate der 2080ti wird auch ganz schön warm, diese Hitze muss auch raus aus dem Case.

In dem Video sieht man aber auch, dass die GPU nicht voll ausgelastet wird. Ist das normal bei dem Benchmark? Falls nicht, ist doch klar, warum die Karte so kühl läuft.


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Oktober 2018)

RossiCX schrieb:


> Komisch, in dem anderen thread hast du dich entschuldigt und hier fängst du wieder damit an. Kontrolliere halt deinen Kühler, ob genug WLP drauf ist, ob alle Schrauben immer noch fest angezogen sind, lass die Lüfter auf dem Mo-Ra mit 100% laufen. Du kannst ja auch mal die Seitenwand vom Gehäuse wegnehmen, vllt. staut sich da ja auch heiße Luft, die Backplate der 2080ti wird auch ganz schön warm, diese Hitze muss auch raus aus dem Case.
> 
> In dem Video sieht man aber auch, dass die GPU nicht voll ausgelastet wird. Ist das normal bei dem Benchmark? Falls nicht, ist doch klar, warum die Karte so kühl läuft.



-Die Entschuldigung bezog sich darauf, dass er ein Beweisvideo präsentiert hat. Weiter ist es nicht so, dass ich ihm nicht glaube, ich möchte es ja, was ich auch schon mehrmals betont habe. LEIDER spricht aber mehr dagegen...

-Zum Video und der nicht ganz ausgelasteten GPU, war ja auch schon Thema, es stellte sich aber heraus, dass es NUR die Demo vor dem Benchmark ist und NUR zur "Aufwärmung" des System nützt. Es hat gar keinen Einfluss auf den eigentlichen Benchmark. Weiter läuft seine GPU im Benchmark wie sie soll, sonst hätte er nicht den entsprechenden GFX Score, welcher sehr gut zu der Leistung einer RTX2080ti passt.

-Auf meiner GPU ist genügend WLP und alle Schrauben sind richtig angezogen. Dies war anfangs nicht der Fall und habe tatsächlich eine leichte Besserung nach dem ich diese nachgezogen habe.
-Die Lüfter auf dem Mora habe ich auch schon auf 100% gestellt, aber so wie ich es bereits erklärt hatte, bringt das bei einem Röhrenradiator nicht viel, bei mir brachte der Sprung von etwa 650rpm auf 1500rpm genau 0°C differenz.
-Das Gehäuse hat keinen Wärmestau, also auch offen keinen Unterschied, die Backplate wird bei starker Belastung warm, klar, da sie die VRMs passiv mit kühlt. Jedoch wird sie nie so warm, dass man sich die Finger daran verbrennen könnte und schon gar nicht so Warm dass sie das Gehäuse so stark aufheizen könnte, dass es einen Einfluss auf die restliche HW hätte

Meine Temperaturen sind ja auch alles andere als schlecht und decken sich wie gesagt, mit den Erfahrungswerten anderer. Bei denen, welche bessere Temperaturen haben, gibt es eine logische Erklärung (Kältere Zimmertemperatur und/oder besserer Loop), bei denen die schlechtere Temperaturen haben gibt es eben auch immer eine Erklärung dazu. 

Somit sind 99% aller Erfahrungsberichte (welche ich gelesen habe), erklärbar und nachvollziehbar. Eben nur ein Nutzer sticht hervor, welcher zwar eine gute Kühlung hat aber auch nichts wirklich besonderes, auch seine Zimmertemperatur soll bei 23-26°C liegen also sogar eher warm, dennoch hat er die besten Temperaturen.

Also kann ich nur schlussfolgern, dass sein Loop etwas ganz besonderes hat, was die RTX2080ti besonders gut kühl hält und was dies ist, haben wir bis dato noch nicht herausgefunden. Dadurch steht natürlich im Raum, dass Tricks angewandt wurden, das geht ihm natürlich nicht, kann das sogar teils verstehen.


----------



## -Gast- (19. Oktober 2018)

Chill mal...

Vielleich hat er einfach nen effizienteren chip erwischt, oder besseren Kontakt, oder weiß der Geier. 
Kann leider noch nicht mitreden, was Temperaturen mit Wasserblock angeht. Vllt nächste Woche.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2018)

Mal was an die Turingbesitzer hier, ein User im Forum klagt über fehlerhaftes AF in Destiny 2 und GTA V.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...g-nach-grafikkartenwechsel-2.html#post9554505
Die Bilder und Videos sind recht eindeutig, stellt sich die Frage woher das Problem kommt. Hat wer die Spiele und kann das mal gegen testen, oder mal allgemein schauen. Die AF Qualität kann ja so nicht gewollt sein, entweder ist das ein Userfehler oder ein Bug der Turing betrifft. Ich habs mal bei Youtube gegen gecheckt das Problem scheitn auch andere Turings zu betreffen.


----------



## Eragoss (20. Oktober 2018)

@arcDaniel ich hatte die neusten Treiber installiert, ist natürlich blöd wenn es nur ein Treiberfehler war. Ich hatte vorher nur furemark und 3d Mark gestestet und da hier in den Tests und Videos Witcher 3 als Referenztest spiel genommen wurde war das direkt das Spiel was ich als nächstes getestet hatte. Da es ja bereits negative berichte gab, ging ich direkt von einem Hardware problem aus als das flackern nach einiger zeit kam. (10-20min beim 1. Mal danach permanent, auch wo die Karte recht kühl war) 
Bei den ganzen andere  Karten die ich vorher gekauft hatte kannte ich sowas eigentlich erst, sobald die ans limit übertaktet wurden. 

Naja ich hab die Karte bereitd zurück geschickt. Wenn die Gutschrift da ist, überlege ich mir was ich mache. Bin immernoch am grübeln ob ich meine 4k Ansprüche auf FullHD runterschraube - das wären dann nur noch 209€ (RX 580 8GB inkl. Spiele) statt 1.319,- ... hmmm.


----------



## -Gast- (20. Oktober 2018)

Naja, du hast ja geschrieben, es kam erst nach 20 minuten. Was für mich absolut nicht nach nem Treiberproblem klingt.


----------



## arcDaniel (20. Oktober 2018)

Also man findet Videos, wo es auch erst nach einiger Zeit aufgetreten ist und mit dem alten Treiber wieder weg war.

Schade, dass du (Eragoss) es nicht mehr testen kannst. 

Die meisten (richtigen) Defekte hatten eher Artefakte und dann eigentlich fast immer. Scheinbar kommen die Problem nicht von der GPU sondern vom Ram. Auch hier sieht man ja schon sehr deutliche Schwankungen, beim OC packen die meisten +1000mhz ohne Probleme, andere bekommen schon bei +500mhz Artefakte. OC ist zwar immer eine Glückssache, aber hier geht die Streuung, doch schon etwas stärker als üblich auseinander.


----------



## chaotium (20. Oktober 2018)

Ich denke es könnt auch daher kommen, dass GDDR6 neu ist und es im laufe der Zeit besser wird, nicht nur Hardwaretechnisch, sondern auch per Software.

EDIT: Bei der 1080TI war doch das selbe Problem mit dem Micron und Samsung DDR5X Speicher?


----------



## Eragoss (20. Oktober 2018)

Im nachhinein hätte ich vielleicht doch nochmal die ruhe bewahren sollen und das mit dem anderen Treiber probieren können. Naja jetzt ist Sie weg... falls ich mir nochmal eine RTX 2080TI bestelle, werde ich bei Fehlern doch noch etwas mehr testen bevor ich die Reißleine ziehe.


----------



## arcDaniel (20. Oktober 2018)

Eragoss schrieb:


> Im nachhinein hätte ich vielleicht doch nochmal die ruhe bewahren sollen und das mit dem anderen Treiber probieren können. Naja jetzt ist Sie weg... falls ich mir nochmal eine RTX 2080TI bestelle, werde ich bei Fehlern doch noch etwas mehr testen bevor ich die Reißleine ziehe.



Ich kann aber sehr gut nachvollziehen , wenn man eine 1000Euro+ Karte, wenn sie nicht wie erwünscht funktioniert und man hat dann noch die Möglichkeit sie einfach zurück zu geben, dass man dann nicht lange herum probiert. Da bei mir der Rückbau der Wasserkühlung mit einem grössen Aufwand verbunden ist, hätte ich vielleicht mehr probiert, ansonsten hätte ich es dir gleich getan.


----------



## Eragoss (20. Oktober 2018)

@arcdaniel Bin auch am überlegen ob ich dann nicht gleich die AIO Lösun SeaHawk bestelle. Dann habe ich die hitze nicht mehr im Gehäuse. Beim Furemark/Primetest sind die Temperaturen schon ziemlich angestiegen und selbst meine CPU die sonst nicht über 80 Grad kam war mit der Grafikkarte im Kombibetrieb kurzzeitig auf fast 90 Grad hoch, was echt arg viel ist. Gut ich könnte über die Lüftersteuerung das Gehäuse von mittel auf hoch stellen, das wäre aber dann echt laut (trotz bequiet silent wings 3, 6x)


----------



## HisN (20. Oktober 2018)

Und, habt ihr euch alle schon neue Monitore hingestellt?


> Nvidia hat bekannt gegeben, dass DLSS in Spielen zunächst nur für die Auflösung 3.840 × 2.160 zur Verfügung stehen wird. Man benötigt also mindestens einen Ultra-HD-Monitor, um DLSS nutzen zu können


GeForce RTX im Raytracing- und DLSS-Benchmark - ComputerBase


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Oktober 2018)

Neuer Monitor kam doch schon vor der RTX 
Aber das war auch UHD zu UHD. Nur das der neue nun auch HDR und mehr als 60 Hz kann


----------



## HisN (20. Oktober 2018)

Mein UHD-Moni ist jetzt 4 Jahre alt, der muss noch ein bisschen durchhalten


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Oktober 2018)

Aber hattes du nicht auch den PG27UQ, aber hast ihn wieder zurück geschickt? Oder war das ein anderer ("verrückter"  )


----------



## HisN (20. Oktober 2018)

Muss ein anderer gewesen sein. 
Ich hab immer noch einen BDM4065UC ... meine einzige Überlegung bisher das zu "erweitern" war ein Wasabi Mango. Aber da hab ich mich nicht durchringen können^^


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Und, habt ihr euch alle schon neue Monitore hingestellt?
> 
> GeForce RTX im Raytracing- und DLSS-Benchmark - ComputerBase



Das ist doch schon lange bekannt. Stand auch im PCGH Artikel zu Relase der RTX Reihe.



Eragoss schrieb:


> @arcdaniel Bin auch am überlegen ob ich dann nicht gleich die AIO Lösun SeaHawk bestelle. Dann habe ich die hitze nicht mehr im Gehäuse. Beim Furemark/Primetest sind die Temperaturen schon ziemlich angestiegen und selbst meine CPU die sonst nicht über 80 Grad kam war mit der Grafikkarte im Kombibetrieb kurzzeitig auf fast 90 Grad hoch, was echt arg viel ist. Gut ich könnte über die Lüftersteuerung das Gehäuse von mittel auf hoch stellen, das wäre aber dann echt laut (trotz bequiet silent wings 3, 6x)



Du tust mir ja irgendwie leid, da hast du schon so lange auf die Karte gewartet und musst die jetzt wieder Retour senden. Echt bitter.
Wegen den Temps in deinem Gehäuse, ich hab das so gelöst bei meiner V64 @Morpheus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den kleinen 80er einfach mit an die CPU Temp gekoppelt, der ist absolut laufruhig bei niedrigen Drehzahlen und befördert die Abluft der GraKa direkt raus. Wie man sieht hat es mein Konstrukt eigentlich nicht leicht, die Soundkarte zwischen passivem NT und dem Morpheus ist schon eine Hürde für mein Kühlsystem. Läuft so aber echt knorke.


----------



## Eragoss (20. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir sah das so aus, wobei das Gehäuse auch nicht ideal steht. Unten ist auch noch ein Lüfter installiert.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2018)

Eragoss schrieb:


> Bei mir sah das so aus, wobei das Gehäuse auch nicht ideal steht. Unten ist auch noch ein Lüfter installiert.



Naja dein unterer Lüfter kommt halb so kaum zum tragen, wegen der Soundkarte.


----------



## arcDaniel (20. Oktober 2018)

Eragoss schrieb:


> Bei mir sah das so aus, wobei das Gehäuse auch nicht ideal steht. Unten ist auch noch ein Lüfter installiert.



Wir haben ähnliches Spielzeug rumliegen 

Ich finde es noch immer schade, dass die Karte schon auf dem Rückweg ist, hätte so gerne gewusst ob es am Treiber lag...


----------



## Eragoss (20. Oktober 2018)

@Gurdi da ist keine Soundkarte im Rechner? (Außer die OnBoard) das Metallding unter der Grafikkarte ist die Haltestange die der Grafikkarte bei lag. (Damit wohl der PCI Slot nicht zu sehr belastet wird) 

@arcDaniel spätestens wenn ne neue Karte drin ist und der gleiche Fehler auftritt, dann hab ich wohl ziemlich daneben gelegen mit der Defektanschuldigung ggü. der MSI RTX


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2018)

Eragoss schrieb:


> @Gurdi da ist keine Soundkarte im Rechner? (Außer die OnBoard) das Metallding unter der Grafikkarte ist die Haltestange die der Grafikkarte bei lag. (Damit wohl der PCI Slot nicht zu sehr belastet wird)
> 
> @arcDaniel spätestens wenn ne neue Karte drin ist und der gleiche Fehler auftritt, dann hab ich wohl ziemlich daneben gelegen mit der Defektanschuldigung ggü. der MSI RTX



Oh 
Junge, das ist ja riesig das Teil. 2 Slot nur für die Bridge? Bisjen übertrieben.


----------



## Eragoss (20. Oktober 2018)

Nicht das ich noch was anderes reinsetzen will, aber ist schon heftig der Platzbedarf und ob das für das kleine Gehäuse nachher nicht doch zu viel ist, naja mal sehen ob es ggf. ein kleineres Custom Modell wird. Im endeffekt reden wir vielleicht von 2-3% mehr Leistung. Da tut es dann ggf. auch ein Modell für 1200,-


----------



## -Gast- (21. Oktober 2018)

Scheinbar gibt's ein neues NVflash, mit dem man nun die Founders flashen kann.


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Oktober 2018)

Zum Bios Flashen eine kleine Anmerkung:

Viele (nicht alle) der angeblich plötzlich Defekten RTX2080ti Karten hatten das Galax Bios drauf. Bei neueren Lieferungen der Galax OC ist nicht mehr das 380W Bios drauf.

Es ist zwar reizend mit ein paar Befehlen in der Kommandozeile mehr Leistung zu bekommen, dennoch wäre ich hier noch vorsichtig. 

Die minimale Mehrleistung die man mit dem 380W Bios herausbekommt, steht zudem in keinem Verhältnis zum Risiko und auch nicht zur gestiegenen Leistungsaufnahme. Also ich kann es absolut nicht empfehlen.


----------



## -Gast- (21. Oktober 2018)

Wie kommst du da drauf? Bei meiner FE war ich nicht mal in der Lage, das Bios zu flashen. Und auch sonst keiner. Die meisten defekte habe ich von FE-Karten mitbekommen.
Meine FE zickte von anfang an rum (Freezes nach etwa 30 Minuten Sporadisch) Und hat sich dann komplett auf Werkseinstellungen während F1 2017 endgültig verabschiedet.


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Oktober 2018)

-Gast- schrieb:


> Wie kommst du da drauf? Bei meiner FE war ich nicht mal in der Lage, das Bios zu flashen. Und auch sonst keiner. Die meisten defekte habe ich von FE-Karten mitbekommen.
> Meine FE zickte von anfang an rum (Freezes nach etwa 30 Minuten Sporadisch) Und hat sich dann komplett auf Werkseinstellungen während F1 2017 endgültig verabschiedet.



Ich sagte ja auch nicht alle. Man liest in diversen Foren eben auch von Defekten, von nicht FE Modellen, aber mit Referenz Platine, welche das Galax Bios geflasht hatten.

Dass Galax das eigene Bios, welches definitiv ein Verkaufs Arrangement war, nicht mehr benutzt, ist auch merkwürdig.


----------



## chaotium (21. Oktober 2018)

Man sollte mit dem Flashen unterschiedlicher Hersteller vorsichtig sein. Hersteller A benutzt Kontroller B, was Hersteller C eben nicht tut, er nutzt dann zB Hersteller G.
Und zack hat man dann unter umständen Probleme.


EDIT: Kann man den Palit Karten trauen?    Und dass nur die FE Karten Probleme haben sollten glaube ich jetzt erstmal nicht.


----------



## -Gast- (21. Oktober 2018)

Es sind sicherlich auch nicht nur FE karten. Aber ich persönlich habe am meisten von denen mitbekommen. Vermutlich, weil sie als erstes ausgeliefert, bzw. in der Hoffnung dessen am meisten bestellt wurden.

Ich denke Galax benutzt das Bios nicht mehr, weil der Kühler es einfach nicht packt.


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (21. Oktober 2018)

Würdet ihr von den aktuell verfügbaren 2080 TIs die Gainward Phoenix, die Palit Gaming Pro oder lieber die FE holen ?
Würde heute gerne die Hardware bestellen....


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. Oktober 2018)

Soll sie unter Wasser? Dann ist es ziemlich egal welche Karte im Referenz Design man kauft. Soll sie unter Luft laufen, dann halt eine leise. Aber da weis ich auch nicht welche gut ist. Wegen den erreichbaren Taktraten, da braucht man halt auch Glück eine mit guten Chip zu bekommen. Das weis man vorher nicht.


----------



## FortuneHunter (21. Oktober 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Soll sie unter Wasser? Dann ist es ziemlich egal welche Karte im Referenz Design man kauft. Soll sie unter Luft laufen, dann halt eine leise. Aber da weis ich auch nicht welche gut ist. Wegen den erreichbaren Taktraten, da braucht man halt auch Glück eine mit guten Chip zu bekommen. Das weis man vorher nicht.



Die Gainward soll recht leise sein (bisher nur subjektive Eindrücke einiger User angelesen) während die Palit gegen die FE ziemlich abstinkt (siehe PCGH-Video) sowohl was die Leistung angeht wie auch die Lautstärke. 
Warum Gainward und Palit wieder so unterschiedliche Kühler haben erschließt sich mir nicht. Der Kühler der Gainward ist besser, wenn man nicht unbedingt auf das 2 Slot Design angewiesen ist.


----------



## chaotium (21. Oktober 2018)

WLAN-Kabel schrieb:


> Würdet ihr von den aktuell verfügbaren 2080 TIs die Gainward Phoenix, die Palit Gaming Pro oder lieber die FE holen ?
> Würde heute gerne die Hardware bestellen....



Genau vor dem Problem stehe ich auch. Da ich die FE1080TI habe, bin ich mit NV eigentlich zufrieden, zudem sind die Boardpartner auch nicht billiger.


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (21. Oktober 2018)

Stimmt das mit den "A-Chips" eigentlich - also dass die Karten ohne Werkübertaktung die "B-Ware" an Chips kriegen ?
Dann würde alles für die FE sprechen, sonst nehme ich die Gainward...

WaKü ist erstmal nicht geplant, vielleicht nächstes Jahr dann


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Oktober 2018)

WLAN-Kabel schrieb:


> Stimmt das mit den "A-Chips" eigentlich - also dass die Karten ohne Werkübertaktung die "B-Ware" an Chips kriegen ?
> Dann würde alles für die FE sprechen, sonst nehme ich die Gainward...
> 
> WaKü ist erstmal nicht geplant, vielleicht nächstes Jahr dann



Das weiss man bisher nicht so sicher. Snowhawk hier im Forum hatte die billigste Blower Asus ohne OC und die hatte auch einen A-Chip. Bis die Karte (aus welchen Ursachen auch immer) das Zeitliche segnete, brachte die super Resultate, bessere als meine (bei der GPU, beim Ram hatte er weniger Glück, wenn ich mich recht erinnere)


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. Oktober 2018)

WLAN-Kabel schrieb:


> Stimmt das mit den "A-Chips" eigentlich - also dass die Karten ohne Werkübertaktung die "B-Ware" an Chips kriegen ?
> Dann würde alles für die FE sprechen, sonst nehme ich die Gainward...
> 
> WaKü ist erstmal nicht geplant, vielleicht nächstes Jahr dann


Auch im HW Luxx Forum hat, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, eine Karte ohne den A Chip. Aber ob auch in Zukunft alle Karten den A Chip bekommen wissen wir nicht. Da müsste man schon wen bei nVidia kennen.


----------



## chaotium (21. Oktober 2018)

Normal dürften die Referenz Billig nachbauten, ala Turbo und co keinen A Chip bekommen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. Oktober 2018)

Tja, nur ist das aber, aktuell, anders. Kann man ja froh sein.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. Oktober 2018)

So mal zur RTX2080ti und Wasserkühlung, hauptsächlich der EK-Block.

Also Nebenfrage hatte den EKWB Support gefragt, welche Temperaturen mit ihrem Block machbar sind. Ich ging schon davon aus, dass die sich auch nicht zu 100% punktgenau äußern werden, da sie sich keinen Strick mit einer solchen Aussage machen wollen. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mein System auch beschrieben und welche Temperaturen ich erreicht, sprich bei einer Zimmertemperatur von etwa 25°C, geht die GPU nach aufgewärmten Wasser auf 48°C mit einem absoluten Hotspot von 52°C, eine höhere Temperatur habe ich noch nicht gehabt.

Hier die wage und dennoch teils interessante Antwort (ich poste nicht die ganze Mail, das würde ja gegen irgendwelche Regeln verstossen, somit auch kein Name vom Support)


> As for the cooling temperatures of the loop and your GPU... There are so many factors that can impact on the cooling performance. Not even 2 loops are exactly the same and just one item can change the temps in two very similar loops. The fans, radiators, pump, liquid direction, air flow, case, room temps,... these and many more, are all factors that can influent on cooling temps.  The most important thing I would say is that you have an optimal temp with your OC card.



Wenn ich also eine Optimale Temperatur habe, kann man das schon so auslegen, dass keine viel besseren Temperaturen zu erzielen sind.

Schlussendlich ist es aber keine Antwort, welche dabei hilf, wie man auf Temperaturen von 39-40°C mit einer Wasserkühlung ohne zusätzliche Hilfe von einem Chiller, Radi ins Eiswasser setzen oder sonst noch was, kommt. 

Das einzige was ich bei mir noch verbessern kann und werde ist die Pumpe und diese ist ja bekanntlich in Bestellung. Freue mich schon drauf. Mal sehen ob mehr Flow etwas hilft.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. Oktober 2018)

Also ich kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen sprechen und sagen der EK Kühler ist deutlich schlechter als der Heatkiller von Watercool. 
Ziemlich gleiche Zimmertemp, aber 10 °C kühlerer GPU, fast 20 l/h mehr Durchfluß.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. Oktober 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen sprechen und sagen der EK Kühler ist deutlich schlechter als der Heatkiller von Watercool.
> Ziemlich gleiche Zimmertemp, aber 10 °C kühlerer GPU, fast 20 l/h mehr Durchfluß.



Bei der TX2080ti? 

Ich habe bisher nur den EK und den Phanteks im Test gelesen und bei sind, was die GPU Temp angeht eigentlich gleich. Der Phanteks kühlt die VRMs leicht besser.

Bei dem Hohen Preis der GPU, würde ich sogar einen Kühlerwechsel in betracht ziehen, also gegen einen Watercool Block tauschen, wenn dieser einen ernsthaft besseren Delta ermöglichen würde.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. Oktober 2018)

Ja bei der RTX20180ti.
Der EK Kühler brachte meine Karte im OC Scanner auf 65°C, beim Spielen auf 55°C. Durchfluß so 50 l/h. Der Heatkiller hält die GPU bei 45°C und Durchfluß bei 70 l/h, das sind werte fast wie bei der GTX1080ti und den Titans die ich ja auch hatte. 
Hinzu kommt, bei EK ist keine Anleitung dabei, 4 verschieden lange Schrauben (gebraucht wird nur eine einzige länge, scheint so als ob die Wahllos Schrauben abfüllen und mitschicken) und die gesammte Verarbeitung deutlich schlechter. 
Problem war bei Watercool nur, es fehlten 3 Wärmeleitpads (hatte zum Glück selber welche daheim) und die fehlenden wurden gleich nachgeschickt ohne das ich was reklamiert hatte. 

Ich werde mir keinen EK Kühler mehr kaufen. Da warte ich lieber bis die Deutschen wieder fertig sind.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. Oktober 2018)

Das lässt meine Finger wieder jucken 

Also bei EK, die legen einfach ein Universelles Schraubenset bei und fertig. Das mit der Bedienanleitung verstehe ich auch nicht. Wollten sie weniger Papier und einfach Umweltfreundlicher sein, hätten sie auf anderen Stellen sparen können, wie NUR die PASSENDEN Schrauben beilegen.

Falls ich mir den Heatkiller kaufe, könnte es aber noch was dauern, bis Ende November oder so, und dann würde es auch die Acetal Version werden. Das Problem mit den Deutschen (was ich nicht bin, bin nicht mal Einwohner) ist, dass deren Ruf bezüglich Wertarbeit (das gilt nicht für Watercool) doch nicht mehr so viel Bedeutung hat, wie das mal war. Es gibt bei Wasserkühlungen auch eine Deutsche Marke (Hersteller wäre mittlerweile etwas übertrieben), deren Produkte ich meide, da man mehr schlechtes als gutes liest, dennoch verkaufen sie als "DEUTSCHE" sehr gut und finden denke ich zu viele Kunden.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. Oktober 2018)

Du meinst sicher Alphacool, von denen hatte ich noch nie was. Da kann ich gar nichts sagen. Aber mit Aquacomputer war ich immer sehr zufrieden, glaube auch das deren RTX Kühler nicht schlecht sein wird. Aber den gibt es nur mit RGB, keine Lust so was mit zu kaufen, und sie kommen als letzter auf den Markt.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. Oktober 2018)

Der Watercool gefällt mir sogar am besten, die verfügbarkeit und halt auch die bisherige Erfahrung haben die Entscheidung zu gunsten von EK beeinflusst.

Ich habe noch ein pasr andere Baustellen, die ich an meinem PC verbessern möchte, es muss aber alles bis Ende November warten. Genau wie der Block jetzt gib es nichts was eilt.

Ich habe mir eben nur jetzt die D5-Next gekauft, weil noch Vorbestellungen verfügbar waren und man bei Aquacomputer danach nie weiss wie lange es dauert bis Nachschub kommt. Das hätte hier länger dauern können als kot lieb wäre.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RtZk (22. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> So mal zur RTX2080ti und Wasserkühlung, hauptsächlich der EK-Block.
> 
> Also Nebenfrage hatte den EKWB Support gefragt, welche Temperaturen mit ihrem Block machbar sind. Ich ging schon davon aus, dass die sich auch nicht zu 100% punktgenau äußern werden, da sie sich keinen Strick mit einer solchen Aussage machen wollen. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mein System auch beschrieben und welche Temperaturen ich erreicht, sprich bei einer Zimmertemperatur von etwa 25°C, geht die GPU nach aufgewärmten Wasser auf 48°C mit einem absoluten Hotspot von 52°C, eine höhere Temperatur habe ich noch nicht gehabt.
> 
> ...



Nein, du liest hier viel zu viel heraus, die Antwort sagt rein gar nichts aus, er würde dir auch bei 60° sagen, dass die Temperatur optimal sei und auch hier schreibt er nur "would". 
Es ist ja logisch, dass er sich hier nicht festlegen will.


----------



## Meemyy (22. Oktober 2018)

Welche RTX2070 würdet ihr aktuell als beste Preis/Leistungs Karte empfehlen?


----------



## arcDaniel (22. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nein, du liest hier viel zu viel heraus, die Antwort sagt rein gar nichts aus, er würde dir auch bei 60° sagen, dass die Temperatur optimal sei und auch hier schreibt er nur "would".
> Es ist ja logisch, dass er sich hier nicht festlegen will.



Könnte sein... Ich sehe aber noch immer ein Temperaturfenster, welches mit dem EKWB Block erreichbar ist. Dafür betrachte ich eben meine Werte und die anderer, nicht nur hier im Forum, sondern auch in anderen Foren. Und da, wie soll ich sagen, liegen meine Werte in der Norm. Wenn es wirklich möglich ist, mit normalen Wasserkühlungselementen und dem EK Block, bei einer Raumtemperatur von 23-26°C, GPU Temperaturen von 39-40°C zu erreichen, würde ich mich freuen, solche Erfahrungen öfters lesen zu können. 

Es wird in meiner Planung immer wahrscheinlicher, dass meine RTX2080ti einen Heatkiller spediert bekommt, im gleichen Zug sogar vielleicht auch meine CPU .

Die Aussagen von Blackvoodoo stimmen mich zuversichtlich. Er nutzt ja scheinbar einen Durchflussmesser und wenn er bestätigt, dass der EK Block so restriktiv ist, gepaart mit der Aussage von Igor, klingt das sehr verlockend. Der Vergleich von 50l/h zu 70l/h ist schon nicht schlecht und wie könnte man bei der Montage, beim Einfachen Austausch, vom GPU Block den Durchfluss beeinflussen? Da müsste man sich schon sehr ungeschickt anlegen. Auch kann bei diesem Wertevergleich ein Fehler bei der Montage vom Kühler auf die GPU Ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. Oktober 2018)

Natürlich habe ich einen Durchflußmesser im Kreislauf, genauso wie 2 Temperaturmesser (am Radiator Eingang und Ausgang). Und falsche Montage des EK Kühlers schließe ich zu 100% aus (Mache das seit der GTX480 jedes Jahr manchmal auch 2 mal im Jahr), es wurden die mitgelieferten Wärmeleitpads verwendet, die richtigen Schrauben und nicht zu viel oder zu wenig Wärmeleitpaste auf der GPU. 
Ich kann natürlich nur von meinem PC berichten, und da war der EK Kühler deutlich schlechter.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. Oktober 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich einen Durchflußmesser im Kreislauf, genauso wie 2 Temperaturmesser (am Radiator Eingang und Ausgang). Und falsche Montage des EK Kühlers schließe ich zu 100% aus (Mache das seit der GTX480 jedes Jahr manchmal auch 2 mal im Jahr), es wurden die mitgelieferten Wärmeleitpads verwendet, die richtigen Schrauben und nicht zu viel oder zu wenig Wärmeleitpaste auf der GPU.
> Ich kann natürlich nur von meinem PC berichten, und da war der EK Kühler deutlich schlechter.



Ich glaube dir das ja zu 100%  Und nur wegen deinen Aussagen wird Watercool ein weiteres Produkt an mich verkaufen können.

Hast du die Watercool Backlate auch mit dazu? Fotos vielleicht?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte sie bestellt, aber sie war (glaube ist immer noch so) nicht lieferbar. Und da habe ich sie wieder storniert. Keine Lust ständig die Karte ein und ausbauen. 
Fotos, habe ich keine gemacht. Auch kein Unboxing Video  Nur Kühler montiert, Karte wieder eingebaut, entlüftet und sich dann an der besseren Temp und Durchfluß (obwohl Durchfluß eigentlich nicht so wichtig ist) erfreut.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. Oktober 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich hatte sie bestellt, aber sie war (glaube ist immer noch so) nicht lieferbar. Und da habe ich sie wieder storniert. Keine Lust ständig die Karte ein und ausbauen.
> Fotos, habe ich keine gemacht. Auch kein Unboxing Video  Nur Kühler montiert, Karte wieder eingebaut, entlüftet und sich dann an der besseren Temp und Durchfluß (obwohl Durchfluß eigentlich nicht so wichtig ist) erfreut.



Ich kenne jetzt nicht deinen genauen Aufbau, aber deine RTX wurde ja mit dem EK-Block etwa 10°C (Gaming) - 13°C (OC-Scanner) Wärmer als meine, das ist unter Wasser schon eine Hausnummer. So bescheidene Temperaturen mit dem EK Block habe ich aber schon mehrfach gelesen. Wenn du dann mit dem Heatkiller so gute Temperaturen hast, bin ich schon begeistert.

Ich habe zudem eine leichte Zwanksstörung, manchen muss einfach zusammen passen, somit wird vielleicht auch der CPU Kühler durch einen Heatkiller ersetzt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. Oktober 2018)

Mein Wakü Setup. 
Mo-Ra 3 420pro (mit 9 von den Lüftern Aerocool DS Edition Luefter 140 mm weiss: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer)
Heatkiller 4 für CPU und halt auch für GPU
Aquacomputer Aquastream Ultimate
Durchflußsensor Aquacomputer (Namen davon weis ich gerade nicht)
Temp Sensor Aquacomputer
Plug & Cool Schlauch und Fittinge

Verschlauchung, 

Pumpe - CPU - GPU - Durchflussmessung - Temp Eingang Messung - Radiator - Temp Ausgang Messung- Pumpe.


----------



## -Gast- (22. Oktober 2018)

Also ich weiß ja nicht. Ich kann mir irgendwie garnicht richtig vorstellen, dass der Kühler 10°C hin oder her bringen kann. War nicht sogar bei Tomshwardware der EKWB was die GPU selbst anging der bessere?  Mein EKWB ist schon lange da, ich werd vermutlich auch keinen anderen besorgen, aber blöd wärs schon, wenn er so viel schlechter ist.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. Oktober 2018)

Ehrlich gesagt ich konnte es auch nicht glauben. Aber es ist wahr.


----------



## -Gast- (22. Oktober 2018)

Beim ekwb braucht man übrigens schon 2 verschieden lange schrauben. Aber es ist nur eine einzige längere nötig. Die wird im text nicht erwähnt, nur auf dem bild


----------



## arcDaniel (22. Oktober 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Mein Wakü Setup.
> Mo-Ra 3 420pro (mit 9 von den Lüftern Aerocool DS Edition Luefter 140 mm weiss: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer)
> Heatkiller 4 für CPU und halt auch für GPU
> Aquacomputer Aquastream Ultimate
> ...



WOW und du bist ganz sicher, dass beim EK nicht doch ein Problem da war? Vielleicht ein Fehler im Block selbst? Dein Loop ist ja noch besser als meiner, und ich bekomme deutlich niedrigere Temperaturen wie du.

Hier noch ein Test zum EK Block, auch hier sind Temperaturen von 47°C für die RTX2080ti erreicht worden, was ja der übliche Wert zu sein schein. 
EK Water Blocks EK-Vector RTX 2000 Series Water Block review – A Quantum Leap in Graphics Cooling: Page 7 of 7 | ProClockers


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich weis nicht, vielleicht hatte ich ja auch einen "Montags" Kühler. Ich habe ihn ja zweimal montiert um einen Montagefehler auszuschließen. Wärmeleitpads hatten schon einen Abdruck und auch die GPU hinterlies einen gleichmäßigen Abdruck. So das ich davon ausgehe das alles ordentlich berührt und gekühlt wird. 

Vielleicht braucht der Kühler auch mehr Durchfluß als mit meinen 8/6 mm Schläuchen möglich ist, fast jeder verwendet ja 16/10 mm oder größer heutzutage.  Weil, das ist richtig deutlich, EK Kühler 50 l/h, Heatkiller und jeder Aquacomputer Kühler den ich hatte, 70+ l/h. Vielleicht sind einfach 50 l/h zu wenig um gut zu kühlen? 
Bin da auch nicht der Mega Experte.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Oktober 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht, vielleicht hatte ich ja auch einen "Montags" Kühler. Ich habe ihn ja zweimal montiert um einen Montagefehler auszuschließen. Wärmeleitpads hatten schon einen Abdruck und auch die GPU hinterlies einen gleichmäßigen Abdruck. So das ich davon ausgehe das alles ordentlich berührt und gekühlt wird.
> 
> Vielleicht braucht der Kühler auch mehr Durchfluß als mit meinen 8/6 mm Schläuchen möglich ist, fast jeder verwendet ja 16/10 mm oder größer heutzutage.  Weil, das ist richtig deutlich, EK Kühler 50 l/h, Heatkiller und jeder Aquacomputer Kühler den ich hatte, 70+ l/h. Vielleicht sind einfach 50 l/h zu wenig um gut zu kühlen?
> Bin da auch nicht der Mega Experte.



Wenn meine D5-Next ankommt, werde ich jau auch meinen Virtuellen Durchfluss messen können. OK nicht so genau, aber um einen Anhaltspunkt zu bekommen, geht das sicher. Natürlich dämpft, dies wieder etwas meine Heatkiller Kaufeslust, da ich mit meiner, zu deiner, vergleichsweise bescheidenen Kühler, ähnliche Temperaturen mit der RTX habe und EK Block habe, wie du mit dem Heatkiller.


----------



## chaotium (23. Oktober 2018)

Also ich habe bei meinem Loop 70l Durchfluss / h mit ner Umdrehung von 3000 bei der Pumpe


----------



## HisN (23. Oktober 2018)

Cool.
Ich brauch für 70l schon zwei D5 
Manchmal ist mein Gigant einfach zu restriktiv^^


----------



## chaotium (23. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Cool.
> Ich brauch für 70l schon zwei D5
> Manchmal ist mein Gigant einfach zu restriktiv^^



Ich hab nen halben Gigant 3360 
Aber ja es liegt auch an der Pumpe


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. Oktober 2018)

Den Gigant hatte ich ja auch schon, leider bekam ich den nicht Dicht. Fand das Leck nicht. Und ohne Verpackung zurückschicken geht ja auch schlecht. So wurde er billig verkauft.


----------



## HisN (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde ihn mir auch nicht nochmal kaufen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich auch nicht, zwar Ordentliche Kühlleistung und auch optisch ansprechend. Aber innen trotzdem alles so eng, schlecht möglich wirklich da was ohne sich zu verletzen einzubauen.


----------



## chaotium (23. Oktober 2018)

und ich hab mir überlegt, ihn mit zu gönnen


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> und ich hab mir überlegt, ihn mit zu gönnen



was gönnst du dir nun? ne RTX?


----------



## chaotium (24. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> was gönnst du dir nun? ne RTX?



Jap aber erst vielleicht zu Weihnachten. Ich warte noch auf ein kleines Skandälchen 
So wie damals mit der GTX1080 wegen RAM Bausteinen. ^^


----------



## Eragoss (25. Oktober 2018)

Entwarnung wegen meiner hier als defekt gemeldeten MSI RTX 2080TI Trio. Nachdem ich jetzt eine andere RTX 2080 verbaut habe und der gleiche Grafikfehler in Witcher 3 austratt, war klar das es kein Hardwarefehler sein konnte. Nach eine sauberen deinstallation aller alten Nvidia/AMD Treiber mit dem Tool DDU war das problem somit gelöst. Da hatte ich leider zu panisch /voreilig mit dem zurück schicken reagiert. Naja, ich teste die 2080 jetzt aus, tendenziell scheint mir die Leistung zu reichen, mit keinen bzw. minimalen abstrichen läuft in 4k / 60fps gta 5, witcher 3, f1 2018 - defacto 550€ weniger ausgegeben die ich dann ggf. in 1 1/2 - 2 Jahren nutzen kann um die nächste Gen zu holen, wo dann auch mehr Power für RTX vorhanden ist.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe für meinen RTX EK Block nun ein neues Terminal Cover bekommen. Dieses ist deutlich besser, allerdings auch nicht perfekt. Leider gehören solche Blenden auch zum Produkt und es ist echt ein Schwachpunkt. Ich hätte lieber ein Teil mit vernünftiger Qualität ohne RGB, anstatt ein solches Billig-Teil mit RGB.
Habe dies ebenso dem Support mitgeteilt, mich dennoch für ihren super freundlichen und schnellen Support. Ich hoffe es kam als freundlich gemeinte Kritik herüber. 

Ob ich nun den Block nochmals wechsle, warte ich lieber auf weitere Reviews ab. Es schein ja, als hätte Blackvoodoo eher einen schlechten EK Block erwischt, da seine jetzigen Temperaturen mit dem Heatkiller, zwar besser sind als meine, diese jedoch mit seiner besseren Kühlung erklärbar sind und nicht alleine dem Block geschuldet sein sollten.

Mal sehen, wenn endlich meine neue Pumpe da ist, ob ich meine 2080ti mit dem EK Block, doch noch etwas kühler bekomme.


----------



## -Gast- (25. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Jap aber erst vielleicht zu Weihnachten. Ich warte noch auf ein kleines Skandälchen
> So wie damals mit der GTX1080 wegen RAM Bausteinen. ^^


Was hatte die 1080 denn? Ich hatte seit der ersten Stunde 2 davon und 0 Probleme.
Allerdings glaub ich bei der 2080 Ti gibt es wirklich ernsthafte Probleme im r/nvidia werden die Fälle immer mehr und viele senden ihre Karte schon das zweite mal zurück. Manche meinen, das wären größtenteils bastler, die ihre Karten irgendwie missbraucht hätten (Bios, Powerlimt Mod, etc.), aber ich glaube nicht wirklich daran, dass das die Ursache der Probleme ist.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Oktober 2018)

Nvidia hält die besten Chips für sich und bekommt deshalb nur schlechten Ram geliefert 

Spaß bei Seite, die meisten zurückgeschickten sind ja in der Tat FE Versionen und die meisten Defekte, wegen Artefakten lassen halt auf den Ram schließen. Nvidia selbst (Geforce Forum) soll einem mitgeteilt haben, dass es am Ram liegt. Kann noch spannend werden.

Kann aber auch sein, dass Nvidia einen schlechten Fertiger gewählt hat. Meine EVGA ist ja auch eine Ref-Platine, allerdings nicht von Nvidia sondern ein Nachbau, wie auch die meisten anderen. Wenn der Fertiger nicht vernünftig zusammen lötet, können auch schnell Probleme auftreten.
Nvidia hat hier vielleicht an der falschen Stelle gespart.


----------



## RossiCX (25. Oktober 2018)

Vllt. wird der RAM bei der Founders einfach zu heiß!?


----------



## RtZk (25. Oktober 2018)

RossiCX schrieb:


> Vllt. wird der RAM bei der Founders einfach zu heiß!?



Nvidia GeForce RTX 2080 und RTX 2080 Ti im Test - Gaming, Turing-Benchmarks und neue Erkenntnisse - Seite 21 von 23 - Tom's Hardware Deutschland laut seinen Messungen nicht.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nvidia GeForce RTX 2080 und RTX 2080 Ti im Test - Gaming, Turing-Benchmarks und neue Erkenntnisse - Seite 21 von 23 - Tom's Hardware Deutschland laut seinen Messungen nicht.



Naja 80°C auf der Rückseite der Platine ist nun auch nicht kühl. Der Ram selbst wird nochmal ein Stück heisser sein. Bei der GPUselbst macht es ja etwa 5°C aus.
Hier der Test einer billigen PNY:
PNY GeForce RTX 2080 Ti XLR8 im Test - mit 300 Watt Limit, Referenz-Platine und genuegend Vernunft - Seite 5 von 7 - Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Zudem wird der Ram noch von jedem Übertaktet und die allerwenigsten messen hier die Temperatur.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2018)

Könnte tatsächlich mit dem Ram und seiner Temperatur zu tun haben.


----------



## ludscha (25. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn mir auch nicht nochmal kaufen.



Darum stehen bei mir zwei MoRa 3 360 rum 

Kein gefrickel und nix Aua 

Weiß wer schon was genaueres wann die Hydro Copper kommt ?


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2018)

Also wer noch ne 2070er zu nem vernünftigen preis haben will sollte sich beeilen. Die kleinen Karten sind in homöpathischen Dosen hier auf dem Markt angekommen.
Nur noch Alternate hat eine brauchbare Karte zur UVP.
Palit GeForce RTX 2070 DUAL, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI, USB-C


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Oktober 2018)

So mal etwas was zum Thema:

Mit OC (Ohne Bios Flashen) komme ich nur auf 2040mhz und diese liegen auch nicht dauernd an. Hier begrenzt das PT. Ob jetzt 2040mhz oder "nur" 2ghz, ist eigentlich egal, das sind 2% und niemals in einem Spiel entscheidend. Zudem scheinen die +/-40mhz sehr teuer erkauft zu sein.

Im Moment versuche ich die möglichst niedrigste Spannung für 2ghz, oder besser 1995mhz (es gibt keine 2000mhz Taktstufe), zu finden.


----------



## HisN (26. Oktober 2018)

15mhz Domain. 1995 oder 2010.
Ich teste mich da auch gerade ran. Scheint so als bräuchte ich 1.06v für die 2010Mhz


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin im Moment mit 1995mhz bei 0.981V.

Stelle ich geringer ein, macht sich die Kurve selbstständig. Es wirkt fast, als würde die NVAPI minimale Instabilitäten erkennen und wenn möglich (Temperatur, PT...) etwas gegensteuern. 

Ein Timespy Extreme run, zeigt aber nur einen minimal niedrigeren GFX Wert, als mit normalen Rock-Stable OC (also kein übertriebenen, welche nur für den Bench reicht).

Hier erreiche im beim ersten Test nicht mal durchgehen das PT und die GPU hält ihren Takt konstant. Beim zweiten Test taktet sie aber noch immer runter, weil sie in den PT rennt. Allerdings bei weiten nicht mehr so viel.


----------



## -Gast- (26. Oktober 2018)

Meine KFA2 läuft stabil mit +106 ,was in 2115MHz resultiert, so lange ich unter 32°C oder so bleibe, ansonsten 2100. Über 40°C würde  sicher nochmal gedrosselt werden, bzw. eine  Spannungsstufe runtergegangen, aber solche Temperaturen erreiche momenten nicht.
Benchmarks habe ich auch schon mit +139 (also irgendwas um die 2150 maximalboost, wenn ganz kalt) laufen lassen. Alles darüber führt hin und wieder zu Abstürzen.
Vor der Ram-Übertaktung habe ich momentan Angst  Den hab ich für den Alltag auf +200 gesetzt.

Natürlich wird bei anspruchsvollen Spielen mit dem Powerlimit dann gedrosselt (ich hab es momentan bei 115% stehen)


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Oktober 2018)

Wie bekommst du denn die Karte so kalt?

Zum Ram kann ich mal sagen, dass meine +1000mhz mitmacht ohne dass Artefakte entstehen. Mehr habe ich noch nicht versucht. Weiter kann ich sagen, dass zwischen +1000mhz und -502mhz (weniger kann man nicht einstellen bei meiner Karte) gut 10W liegen. Man könnte also sagen etwa 1W pro Ram-Stein


----------



## -Gast- (26. Oktober 2018)

Inzwischen ist der EKWB montiert. Und meine Raumtemperatur beträgt etwa 15°C aktuell (Dachboden ungeheizt).

Ich hab trotzdem Angst... Scheinbar macht der Ram ja allgemein Probleme. Ich bin da erst mal vorsichtig.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Oktober 2018)

Ok, bei solchen Raumtemperaturen 

Mit den "optimierten" Einstellungen bleibe ich meist unter 45°C, jedoch nur einen Ticken höher und die GPU geht eine Taktstufe runter.

Für zukünftige RTX Titel ahne ich jedoch böses. Wenn ich mit dem OC Scanner teste und der seine Berechnungen macht, taktet die GPU teils unter 1900mhz und hier liegt auch nur etwa 0,9V an, dennoch wird das PT ganz ausgelastet, bei mir also die 338W.

Ich denke wenn ein Titel kommt, welcher die RT Cores und die Tensor Cores zusammen mit nutzt, werden wir keine 2ghz mehr sehen.


Edit: Zum Ram wir haben ja noch immer unsere Herstellergarantie, wenn der Ram mit Artefakten anfängt, geht die Karte in RMA. Bei EVGA jedenfalls ist das Problemlos. Daher nutzte ich meinen Ram nun lieber ausgiebig, wenn der Probleme bereiten sollte, wird sich das nicht erst nach 3 Jahren bemerkbar machen.


----------



## -Gast- (26. Oktober 2018)

RTX-Titel werden für meine Verhältnisse eh unspielbar sein... 40fps? Hab ich nicht wirklich Lust drauf.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Oktober 2018)

Hier ein neuer Treiber:

GeForce Hotfix Driver Version 416.64 | NVIDIA


----------



## chaotium (27. Oktober 2018)

Aber auf der offiziellen Seite NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver WHQL gibt nur den Vorgänger. ^^


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Oktober 2018)

Nein meine Link ist keine offizielle Seite... 

Hier sogar der offizielle Foreneintrag 
https://forums.geforce.com/default/...orce-hotfix-driver-416-64-released-10-26-18-/


----------



## chaotium (27. Oktober 2018)

ICH MEINTE DAMIT DASS AUF MEINER VERLINKTEN SEITE DEINE VERSION NICHT AUFTAUCHT.
Verdammt lesen kannste nicht oder was? Muss man euch alles vorkauen?

EDIT: Außerdem ist es ein HOTFIX Treiber und an sich kein neuer.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Oktober 2018)

Naja, wenn man sich die behobenen Fehler anschaut, gerade der The Witcher 3 fix, ein Spiel war auch heute noch sehr viel gespielt wird, sehe ich schon als neuen Treiber auch wenn es "nur" ein Hotfix ist. 

Und ja ich kann lesen:


xtrame90 schrieb:


> Aber auf der offiziellen Seite NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver WHQL gibt nur den Vorgänger. ^^



Das das eine von dir Verlinkte Seite ist, wo du immer schaust, geht aus deinem Text nicht hervor. Dein Text wirkt eher als würdest du meinen in Frage stellen, wobei es sich auch um genauso so eine offizielle Seite handelt, welche nicht mehr oder weniger Wert ist als deine.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. Oktober 2018)

Interessant dass so viele das Flickering Problem haben, ich aber nicht.
Habe extra wieder Witcher 3 angefangen und paar Stunden gespielt, auch Shadow of the Tomb Raider läuft wie es soll. Aber gut das Nvidia schnell reagiert.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Oktober 2018)

Scheinen ja durchaus einige Spiele betroffen zu sein mit dem fehlerhaften AF.
16x AF kostet meist rund 6-12% Leistung. Da hat man ja dezent von profitiert in diversen Benchmarks.Witcher, Destiny2 und TombRaider sind Standard in den Parcours.

Eigentlich müssten erfahrene Tester sowas sehen. Das Beispiel mit Destiny 2 war unübersehbar.


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Scheinen ja durchaus einige Spiele betroffen zu sein mit dem fehlerhaften AF.
> 16x AF kostet meist rund 6-12% Leistung. Da hat man ja dezent von profitiert in diversen Benchmarks.Witcher, Destiny2 und Witcher sind standard in den Parcours.
> 
> Eigentlich müssten erfahrene Tester sowas sehen. Das Beispiel mit Destiny 2 war unübersehbar.



Es gefällt mir nicht, dass du hier wieder versucht Panik zu machen.

Zu Denstiny 2, ja hier scheint es ein Problem zu geben, jegliche Videos mit RTX Karten welche ich finden konnte, zeigen das Problem, jedoch ist es eher weniger ein aus schlagkräftiger Titel, welcher genutzt wird um die Performance dar zu stellen. Es ist sogar so, dass ich jetzt spontan, nur ein RTX Review gefunden habe, wo Destiny 2 darin vor kommt, das war bei CB.
Das The Witcher 3 Problem, gab es beim Release Treiber NICHT, also hatte es auch keinen Einfluss auf die Reviews.  

Ich habe deine Posts immer als relativ Neutral bewertet, jedoch lese ich diese Panik mache und Verschwörungstheorien immer häufiger....


----------



## openSUSE (28. Oktober 2018)

Aber seine Aussage  bleibt richtig: Erfahrene Tester hätten dies sehen sollen!


----------



## Ralle@ (28. Oktober 2018)

Witcher 3 hatte mit den Release Treiber keine Probleme, das kam erst mit einen späteren und wurde jetzt wieder behoben.
Shadow of the Tomb Raider ebenso, da gab es ja wenn ich mir so manch Forenpost ansehe abstürze und Bildfehler. Diese scheinen jetzt weg zu sein. Das AF Problem mit Destiny 2 sollte mal genauer untersucht werden, ich selbst habe das Game nicht, kann daher nichts drüber sagen. Nur so viel, gäbe es ein Generelles Problem mit AF, dann wäre das Netz voll davon und mir wäre es auch schon aufgefallen.
Also bitte, immer wenn bei Nvidia was entdeckt wird, kommen sofort die Leute mit irgendwelchen Verschwörungstheorien um die Ecke. Dabei kann es so einfach sein, auch bei Nvidia arbeiten nur Menschen und Menschen machen Fehler.
Also bitte, einfach mit mal Anschuldigungen wie Betrug oder ähnliches zurück halten und abwarten.

@openSUSE

Du weist doch wie das ist mit den ganzen Tests.
Die stehen alle unter Druck und wenn man schon 100x mal den gleichen Benchmark ansieht, sieht man vieles nicht mehr. Da wird einfach nur noch das Ergebnis notiert und fertig.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2018)

Man muss ja nicht alles immer so hoch hängen, mir fällt aber auf wie viele hier 
keine Ahnung davon haben das DLSS nur in UHD läuft. Das wurde auch nirgends von Nvidia kommuniziert, erst eine  Anfrage der PCGH hat das heraus gestellt. Es hat teils Wochen gebraucht bis die anderen Mags das übernommen haben weil diese es schlicht selbst nicht wussten.Trotz unzähliger Vorführungen, NDA etc. Hier hat man bewusst verschwiegen. Den Ablauf hierzu kann man im 3D Center Forum ganz gut nachvollziehen.

Des weiteren fällt die sehr hohe RMA Quote der Karten auf und das bei geringer Stückzahl die abgesetzt wurde.
Eine Info zu dem PCI Express Peaks bei (einigen? einer?) Karte bei OC wird mir ja auch angegangen. Aber eine Information das man das evtl. sein lassen sollte je nach Hardware ehe das geklärt ist, ist wohl weder VT noch Panikmache noch Haten. Soll man warten bis die Leute sich die Hardware schrotten? Kleine Überschreitungen sind kein Problem, da kräht auch keiner nach. Aber das doppelte vom Slot? Da muss man die leute doch mal ehrlicherweise informieren, auch wenns unangenehm ist.

Das Problem  mit dem AF konnte wohl wie Ihr richtig sagt kaum jemand erkennen, aber wohl weniger weil er stumpf von seinem Testprozederer geblendet wurde, sondern weil für die Karten jeweils Zeitspannen zum testen gelegt wurden die schlicht eine Frechheit waren. Kein Mag der Welt konnte auf Basis dessen wirklich eine genaue Analyse vollziehen. Wenn das problem beim Relasetreiber nicht vorhanden war, aber erst in späteren Treiber kam und jetzt gefixt wurde, dann war wohl der Relase der 2070 davon betroffen oder sehe ich das falsch?

Mir fehlt da aber ein wenig die anständige Nachlese solcher Umstände. Womit hängt das zusammen? Was haben die Titel gemeinsam? Welche Titel sind evtl. noch betroffen? Hatte das Auswirkungen auf die Leistungstests?Destiny 2 hat übrigens sehr wohl eine Relevanz und wir WW auch gebencht.

Das es Bugs bei neuen Archs gibt ist nichts ungewöhnliches. Das niemand die Arch aber mal selbst intensiv abklopft schon. das stört mich.


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht alles immer so hoch hängen, mir fällt aber auf wie viele hier
> keine Ahnung davon haben das DLSS nur in UHD läuft. Das wurde auch nirgends von Nvidia kommuniziert, erst eine  Anfrage der PCGH hat das heraus gestellt. Es hat teils Wochen gebraucht bis die anderen Mags das übernommen haben weil diese es schlicht selbst nicht wussten.Trotz unzähliger Vorführungen, NDA etc. Hier hat man bewusst verschwiegen. Den Ablauf hierzu kann man im 3D Center Forum ganz gut nachvollziehen.
> 
> Des weiteren fällt die sehr hohe RMA Quote der Karten auf und das bei geringer Stückzahl die abgesetzt wurde.
> ...



Mich schockiert eher, dass manche eine 1200Euro+ Grafikkarte kaufen ohne sich vorher genausten zu informieren. So ist das Marketing von Nvidia schon sehr geschickt, denn mit DLSS haben sie bis dato nicht gelogen, sie haben eine bessere Performance unter 4K bei gleichwertiger Grafik vermarktet, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Nur hat das niemand (außer eben PCGH) hinterfrage und es wurde wie selbstverständlich angenommen, dass dies auch bei anderen Auflösungen der Fall sei. Wie, wo, was, werden wir aber erst sehen wenn die ersten Spiele raus kommen.  Das Problem ist ja nicht die Technik selbst, nur dass das Anlernen in jeder Zielauflösung wieder neu gemacht werden muss.

Kommen wir zur RMA Quote, kein Forum ist repräsentativ für den Globalen Markt, ich will aber nicht abstreiten, dass hier die Founders Edition Probleme hat, denn geschätz 90% der Defekt gemeldeten sind FE. Ich gehe aber noch immer davon aus, dass nicht alle RMAs auf Fehlproduktionen zurück zu führen sind, sondern auch selbst verschuldete.
Zudem muss man bei einer Quote zuerst mal wissen, wie viele verkauft worden sind, das weiss keiner von uns. 
Was Karten von Drittanbietern angeht, bin ich noch skeptischer. Weiter sind sicher auch (wie bei einem User hier im Forum) RMAs dem Witcher3 Treiber Bug geschuldet.

Zu den PCI-E Peaks, dafür kann auch wieder Nvidia nix. Wenn Galax, welche unter anderem das Bios bei neueren Modellen nicht mal mehr selbst nutzen, ein Bios bringen, was die Spezifikationen nicht respektiert... was hat Nvidia damit zu tun? Wenn aber jetzt hier wegen Peaks mit dem Finger aus Nvidia gezeigt wird, der hat wohl den Release der RX480 vergessen. Ehe jetzt jemand jammert Nvidia Fanboy und so... ich hatte selbst eine RX480, war sehr zufrieden mit dieser und das nicht einhalten der Spezifikationen hat mich kalt gelassen, da mir bewusst ist, dass Spezifikationen und die reale Belastbarkeit der Hardware 2 paar Schuhe sind. Wer nicht das billigste vom billigsten Mainboard kauft, braucht sich keine Gedanken zu machen.

Ob die RTX2070 zum Release vom Witcher3 Bug betroffen war, kann ich nicht sagen, da hier ein Pressetreiber genutzt wurde, welcher nicht öffentlich ist und somit nur die Tester (und Nvidia) wissen ob  der Bug hier vorhanden war. Zudem hatte dieser Bug 0 Auswirkungen auf die Leistung nur auf die Darstellung. Wie gesagt, das Destiny 2 AF Problem bleibt und streite ich nicht ab. Ob dieser Bug aber zugunsten der Leistung ist, kann keiner sagen bis der Bug gefixt wurde. Es kann sogar sein, dass dieser nicht nur das AF nicht darstellt, sondern auch, dass er Leistung kostet. Es ist schon echt arm, hier einen gewollten Fehler zur besseren Bewertung zu unterstellen. Hätte man das gewollt, hätte man einen anderen Titel, welcher zu 99% der Tests bewertet wird, genommen und nicht ein Spiel was extrem selten hierfür herhalten muss.

Es macht 0 Sinn hier Panik und Verschwörungstheorien zu verbreiten, ehe jemand sich der Sache genauer annimmt.

Die Sache mit The Witcher 3 ist geklärt, andere Probleme, wo ich das Spiel vielleicht selbst habe, prüfe ich gerne gegen.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2018)

Könnt Ihr mal bitte mit diesem unsägliche  Begriff Verschwörungstheorie aufhören. Weder habe ich irgendwas unterstellt dass das mit Absicht passiert noch sonstiges was irgendwie diesen Begriff rechtfertigen würde.
Ich habe auf Basis von Informationen eine Eigeninterpretation angestellt, das ist weder eine VT noch Panikmache. Der Begriff von VT wird schon im politischen Kontext missbraucht, man muss diesen wirklich nicht noch Salonfähiger machen und als Totschlagargument heranziehen. Ich finde das fürchterlich.


> Kommen wir zur RMA Quote, kein Forum ist repräsentativ für den Globalen Markt, ich will aber nicht abstreiten, dass hier die Founders Edition Probleme hat, denn geschätz 90% der Defekt gemeldeten sind FE. Ich gehe aber noch immer davon aus, dass nicht alle RMAs auf Fehlproduktionen zurück zu führen sind, sondern auch selbst verschuldete.
> Zudem muss man bei einer Quote zuerst mal wissen, wie viele verkauft worden sind, das weiss keiner von uns.
> Was Karten von Drittanbietern angeht, bin ich noch skeptischer. Weiter sind sicher auch (wie bei einem User hier im Forum) RMAs dem Witcher3 Treiber Bug geschuldet.



So, das ist doch der springende Punkt. Die Information für potentielle Interessenten und käufer.
Wenn jemand aufgrund eines Treiberbugs seine Karte zurückschickt und dann wieder Wochen/Monate warten muss, hätte es Ihm nicht geholfen wenn das Problem aktiv kommuniziert worden wäre oder wenn er Informationen dies bzgl. zumindest hier im Forum gefunden hätte? Ich denke es hätte Ihm geholfen.

Wenn jemand seine Karte übertakten möchte, gegebenenfalls noch mit Biosflash, die Karte aber von Haus aus aufgrund des Loadbalancings schon mit normalen OC kritisch über den PCI Express zieht, wöre es nicht sinnvoll wenn der User das wüsste ehe er sein Setup himmelt? Was ist bitte das billigste vom billigen? Mein Z170 Pro Gaming hat 100 Euro gekostet, billiger Schrott, schon ausreichend Qualitativ?Oder eher nicht? Ich hab eien Soundkarte die über die selbe Lane gespeist wird, höre ich das oder nicht? Wahrscheinlich eher ja oder? Spielt das für mich eine Rolle dann?Ich würde sagen ganz sicher tut es das.
Hopps gegangen sind hier im Forum übrigens keine einzige Founders sondern stets Customs.



> Ob die RTX2070 zum Release vom Witcher3 Bug betroffen war, kann ich nicht sagen, da hier ein Pressetreiber genutzt wurde, welcher nicht öffentlich ist und somit nur die Tester (und Nvidia) wissen ob der Bug hier vorhanden war. Zudem hatte dieser Bug 0 Auswirkungen auf die Leistung nur auf die Darstellung. Wie gesagt, das Destiny 2 AF Problem bleibt und streite ich nicht ab. Ob dieser Bug aber zugunsten der Leistung ist, kann keiner sagen bis der Bug gefixt wurde. Es kann sogar sein, dass dieser nicht nur das AF nicht darstellt, sondern auch, dass er Leistung kostet. Es ist schon echt arm, hier einen gewollten Fehler zur besseren Bewertung zu unterstellen. Hätte man das gewollt, hätte man einen anderen Titel, welcher zu 99% der Tests bewertet wird, genommen und nicht ein Spiel was extrem selten hierfür herhalten muss.



Ich habe nicht unterstellt dass das aktiv gemacht wurde zur besseren Platzierung, sonder das es Auswirkungen auf die Relasetests hatte. Ist das jetzt falsch oder richtig? Weiß keiner, weil keiner fundierte Informationen dazu hatte. Es ist aber anzunehmen das ein defekter AF ein Leistungsplus bringt, was man gut an Destiny 2 Benchmarks sehen kann bei den jeweiligen Pendants


----------



## chaotium (28. Oktober 2018)

Naja mich interessiert halt, ob man im durchschnitt wirklich 30 FPS mehr hat? Wenn nicht was wäre der grobe Durchschnitt?


----------



## Meemyy (28. Oktober 2018)

Bin seit heute auch Besitzer einer RTX 2070


----------



## Duvar (28. Oktober 2018)

Habe den Thread hier nicht verfolgt, mir ist aber hier und da aufgefallen, dass es scheinbar echt Probleme gibt mit den Karten, weil so viele wurden ja jetzt nicht verkauft.
Ich persönlich hätte ein mulmiges Gefühl beim Kauf eines dieser Karten ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Oktober 2018)

Der User hier im Forum welcher die Karte zurückgeschickt hat, weil er glaubte, dass sie Defekt war, bekam von mit sofort die Information, dass es sich um einen Treiber Bug handelt, als er sein Problem genauer geschildert bekam. Zudem wäre es mit einer 2 Minuten Google Suche auch herauszufinden gewesen. Muss jetzt jeder Treiber Bug aufs Titelblatt?

Weiter zur deiner PCI-E Geschichte. Die Founders Edition und das ist die einzige für welche Nvidia verantwortlich ist, hat keine Probleme mit Peaks am PCI-E:
Nvidia GeForce RTX 2080 und RTX 2080 Ti im Test – Gaming, Turing-Benchmarks und neue Erkenntnisse – Seite 20 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Zudem bewegt man sich mit Overclocking sowieso ausserhalb der Spezifikationen, welche Nvidia vorgibt. Die sagen unser TU102-300A-K1-A1 kann diese Basis Taktung und diesen Boost. Alles was man nun verändert wird, liegt in der Verantwortung, des Kartenherstellers bei Werks-OC und am ansonsten beim User. Ein Fremd-Bios flashen ist ebenfalls alles andere als vorgesehen.

Wenn Galax nun ein Bios herausbringt, was jeglichen Spezifikationen außer Acht lässt, ist das ganz alleine deren Problem. Wer dieses Bios auf einer anderen Karte nutzt handelt aus eigener Verantwortung.

Soll Nvidia jetzt auch noch jeden Noob, welcher seine GPU, sein Mainboard oder Netzteil mit wahnsinnigen  OC Tips aus dem Netz schrottet, mit der Hand nehmen?

Ob dein Mainboard jetzt Qualitativ gut oder schlecht ist, kann und will ich nicht beurteilen, ich schrieb das billigste vom billigsten um anzumerken, dass es sicherlich Mainboards gibt, welche so den Rotstift ansetzen, dass sie wirklich nur die Spezifikationen einhalten. Vielleicht ein billig-Mainboard aus einem Fertig-PC.
Ich denke aber, wer ein Mainboard von den bekannten Marken kauft, ist zumindest was die Haltbarkeit angeht, auf sicheren Seite. Was die Beeinflussung der Soundkarte angeht, ist ein anderes Thema. 

Es macht mich etwas wütend, weil es einfach sehr gut zeigt, warum Nvidia (und auch AMD) gezwungen sind, Riegel vorzuschieben, Spannungen zu begrenzen, Schaltungen einzubauen welche die Stromzufuhr begrenzen, Zertifizierte Bios Versionen (z.b. bei der RX480 war Anfangs ein flashen nicht so einfach möglich) und und und.... nur weil manche User nicht mehr imstande sind, sich selbst zu informieren und selbst Verantwortung zu tragen. 

Waren das noch schöne Zeiten, wo OC kein Mainstream war.



Duvar schrieb:


> Habe den Thread hier nicht verfolgt, mir ist aber  hier und da aufgefallen, dass es scheinbar echt Probleme gibt mit den  Karten, weil so viele wurden ja jetzt nicht verkauft.
> Ich persönlich hätte ein mulmiges Gefühl beim Kauf eines dieser Karten ehrlich gesagt.



Wie viel wurden denn Verkauft? Und wie viel haben nachweislich ohne Selbstverschuldung das Zeitliche gesegnet?

Ersteres kann dir nur Nvidia oder deren Partner sagen. Zweites, kann ich nur sagen, dass das FE Modell öfters Probleme mit dem GDDR6 Ram zu haben scheint, grobe Vermutung sind die Temperaturen. Was andere Partner Karten angeht habe ich von keiner gelesen, welche nicht vorher durch die Hölle ging.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Der User hier im Forum welcher die Karte zurückgeschickt hat, weil er glaubte, dass sie Defekt war, bekam von mit sofort die Information, dass es sich um einen Treiber Bug handelt, als er sein Problem genauer geschildert bekam. Zudem wäre es mit einer 2 Minuten Google Suche auch herauszufinden gewesen. Muss jetzt jeder Treiber Bug aufs Titelblatt?
> 
> Weiter zur deiner PCI-E Geschichte. Die Founders Edition und das ist die einzige für welche Nvidia verantwortlich ist, hat keine Probleme mit Peaks am PCI-E:
> Nvidia GeForce RTX 2080 und RTX 2080 Ti im Test – Gaming, Turing-Benchmarks und neue Erkenntnisse – Seite 20 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
> ...



Gut wir drehen uns so im Kreis, du implizierst und überträgst alles auf Nvidia. Das hat so keinen Sinn. Mein Punkt ist es Leute die ein gewisses Vorhaben beabsichtigen mit den notwendigen Information zu versorgen.
Dazu gehört eben das sich die Palitkarte nach aktuellen Informationen selbst disqualifiziert für OC,Stock ist ja nicht das Problem. Auch ist das KFA Bios nicht ganz unkritisch in dem Punkt. Das sollte man wissen, ganz einfach. Mit Googel hast du schon bei dem Punkt DLSS keinen Erfolg gehabt, und wer nicht den PCGH Test aufmerksam gelesen hatte hat ebenfalls keinen Plan von dem Punkt gehabt.

Wofür Nvidia dann dabei verantwortlich ist oder nicht spielt schlicht keine Rolle. Das hier ist ein Forum um sich zu informieren, soll man die Informationen jetzt nach genehm filtern oder was ist das Kriterium dafür? Offenbar stirbt der Speicher bei einigen Karten, evtl. sollte man auch das bedenken ehe man den mal so locker flockig um 1Ghz übertaktet. Ich muss die jetzt nicht die zahlreichen Beiträge hier zusammen suchen in denen Nutzer berichten das Ihre Karte direkt nach Erhalt defekt war oder?


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Oktober 2018)

Ich gebe dir nur teils recht. Ja dieses Forum ist da sich zu informieren, jedoch sollte man sich nicht auf dieses Beschränken. Das Wissen wird ja mehr oder weniger aus externen Quellen zusammen getragen. Wenn keiner sich extern Informiert, woher sollen dann all die Infos kommen?

DLSS ist eben geschicktes Marketing wo die Konkurrenz keinen Deut besser ist und so hat jede Firma ihre Leichen (leere Versprechungen) im Keller, egal ob AMD, Nvidia, Intel oder sonst einer.

zu den abgerauchten GDDR6 ja, eigentlich schockiert es schon, wenn man bedenkt, dass manch User bei der GPU 50mhz rauf und runter Takten, sich bei 80°C Temperatur teils Sorgen machen, obwohl der Chip sicherlich noch einiges mehr mit macht. Beim VRam, wo wie gesagt die wenigsten die Temperatur messen, oder überhaupt messen können, wird locker 1000mhz drauf gepackt und danach wird sich gewundert.

Genau wie mit dem Bios, Nvidia geht bis maximal 300W (oder?), EVGA kurzzeitig die mit dem höchsten PT von 338W. EVGA an sich ein Hersteller der eher klotzt statt kleckert und dann kommt ein Hersteller mit einer Karte und einem 380W Bios. 
Schon beim normalen Zusammenrechnen 2x 8-Pin also 2x 150W + PCI-E 75W macht 375W, kann also schon nicht auf gehen... Denn noch wird das Bios fröhlich hin und her geflasht ohne sich fragen zu stellen. Sich aber aufregen wenn die Karte das Zeitliche segnet.

Zu dem Thema, Karte beim Auspacken kaputt, ich will nicht ausschließen, dass dies Vorkommt. Jedoch glaube ich eher, dass hier die Karte anständig gequält wurde und danach wird auf die Tränendrüse gedrückt, es könnte ja ein RMA-Bearbeiter was mitlesen.... Wie oft liest man z.B. das Gegenteil. Erster Post mit neuer Karte:gerade ist meine Karte angekommen, läuft mit XY OC, echt klasse.


----------



## -Gast- (28. Oktober 2018)

@Gurdi: Spar es dir. Es gibt Leute, die beharren auf ihrer Meinung, so lange sie nicht selbst betroffen sind. 
Die  Ausfallrate ist weitaus höher, als normal. Ich habe sowas in den letzten Jahren nach keinem Release einer Nvidia-Karte so erlebt.
Das ganze ging auch schon los, bevor irgendwelche Bios-Spielereien mit der FE möglich waren. Und man überpinselt sicherlich auch nicht wirklich erst mal die Shuntwiederstände, sobald man die Karte in den Händen hält. Was meiner Meinung nach auch keinen Ram zum sterben bringen kann, so btw. Da gehen eher die Powerstages drauf.
Fakt ist, dass viele Karten von Anfang an entweder direkt defekt waren, oder zumindest rumgezickt haben und sich dann nach etwa einer Woche verabschiedeten (je nach Nutzung).
Das einzige, was man den Benutzern dann vorwerfen könnte, ist, dass sie ihren RAM übermäßig übertaktet haben, was, falls dieser anfällig ist, evtl. zu einem Teil der defekte geführt hat.
Ich in meinem Fall habe die Karte bewusst (nachdem ich schon von defekten gehört habe) einfach so vorab getestet (Ich hätte sonst sicher gleich den ekwb installiert) und sie hat von Tag 1 an probleme gemacht.

Übrigens warte ich seit geschlagenen 2 Wochen auf eine RMA-Nummer, um mein Geld zurück zu bekommen (Vermutlich ist das das Problem, ich will mein Geld zurück und keine FE mehr)


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir nur teils recht. Ja dieses Forum ist da sich zu informieren, jedoch sollte man sich nicht auf dieses Beschränken. Das Wissen wird ja mehr oder weniger aus externen Quellen zusammen getragen. Wenn keiner sich extern Informiert, woher sollen dann all die Infos kommen?
> 
> DLSS ist eben geschicktes Marketing wo die Konkurrenz keinen Deut besser ist und so hat jede Firma ihre Leichen (leere Versprechungen) im Keller, egal ob AMD, Nvidia, Intel oder sonst einer.
> 
> ...



Geb ich dir recht, da sind sicher einige dabei die das ein oder andere Detail verschweigen.
Aber mal was anderes, mit dem Nvidia Inspector lässt sich der Vram der Turings weiter übertakten wenns einer machen möchte. Da gehts über 1Ghz hinaus.



-Gast- schrieb:


> @Gurdi: Spar es dir. Es gibt Leute, die beharren auf ihrer Meinung, so lange sie nicht selbst betroffen sind.
> Die  Ausfallrate ist weitaus höher, als normal. Ich habe sowas in den letzten Jahren nach keinem Release einer Nvidia-Karte so erlebt.
> Das ganze ging auch schon los, bevor irgendwelche Bios-Spielereien mit der FE möglich waren. Und man überpinselt sicherlich auch nicht wirklich erst mal die Shuntwiederstände, sobald man die Karte in den Händen hält. Was meiner Meinung nach auch keinen Ram zum sterben bringen kann, so btw. Da gehen eher die Powerstages drauf.
> Fakt ist, dass viele Karten von Anfang an entweder direkt defekt waren, oder zumindest rumgezickt haben und sich dann nach etwa einer Woche verabschiedeten (je nach Nutzung).
> ...



Du sprichst da einen wichtigen Punkt an, nämlich das man auf Basis solcher Informationen erstmal vorsichtig sein sollte beim tweaken wenn man weiß das einige bereits ausfälle hatten.
Mit dem wissen sollte man seine Karte erstmal 1-2 Wochen anständig laufen lassen ehe man Sachen wie Flash und OC dran macht. Erspart einem einigen Ärger bei der RMA.

Eigentlich sollte man das generell machen, nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## Ralle@ (28. Oktober 2018)

Niemand weiß wie viele Turing Karten bis jetzt verkauft wurden.
Wie kann man also schlussfolgern dass es ein Allgemeines Problem mit den Karten gibt? Leute die ein Bios flashen welches knapp 400W Verbrauch zulässt und dann meinen sie müssen es ausreizen und die Karte weiter mit Luft kühlen, brauchen sich nicht wundern wenn die Karte eingeht. Ich habe in den englischsprachigen OC Foren mehrmals gelesen dass da wild umher geflasht wurde, mit Kühllösungen denen ich keine 300W zumuten würde.

Bezüglich des GDDR6 habe ich so meine eigene Theorie.
Viel Custom Karten haben eine Grundplatte welche direkt mit dem GPU Kühler verbunden ist. Heißt, wird der GPU Kühler warm, überträgt sich das auch auf die Grundplatte, welche schon die Abwärme der VRM und des VRAM aufnehmen muss und an den GPU Kühler abgeben will. Ich denke da liegt der Hund begraben, wenn die Karten mit den Galax Bios geflasht wurden und ohnehin schon sehr heiß sind, möchte ich nicht wissen wie heiß das PCB und VRM / VRAM dann sind. Es sind ja auch 2 unterschiedliche Voltage Controller im Umlauf, wer sagt denn dass diese dann auch mit einen anderen Bios zu 100% funktionieren? Da sind so viele Unbekannte, dass die User eben selbst schuld sind.

Zum Thema Defekt bekommen.
Es kann vorkommen, ist aber selten und betrifft nicht nur die Turing Karten. Das habe ich schon von AMD Karten, AMD CPU / Intel CPU, Mainboards und RAM gelesen. Es wird halt alles möglichst billig gefertigt, dann noch am Fließband. 


@Gurdi

Solch Peaks gab es auch schon bei der RX480 und auch Vega erzeugt Peaks.
Das ist alles im Rahmen und wenn dann gehen eher die NT´s hoch. Ich habe schon Rechner gesehen, da stellt es einen die Nackenhaare auf. Da ist High End Hardware verbaut und dann kommt ein billiges NT zum Einsatz, dass das dann selten gut geht sollte auf der Hand liegen. Ich behaupte weiter dass es kein Generelles Problem mit den Turing Karten gibt und niemand kennt genau zahlen wie viele verkauft wurden und wie viele als Defekt retourniert wurden. Gerade am Anfang einer neuen Gen liest man vermehrt über defekte, habe ich auch bei Vega gelesen da Wasserkühler nicht zu 100% gepasst haben, die User es zum Teil übertreiben mit dem OC und Settings welche nicht 100% stabil sind über Wochen betreiben. RAM OC war schon immer etwas heikel und übertreiben sollte man es da nicht und wenn ich unter anderem im Luxx Forum lese dass es da welche geben soll die 1000 MHZ mehr auf den VRAM geben und meinen es sei stabil, da kann ich nur schmunzeln.
Solch Karten halten dann meist nicht lange und dann geht dass Geheule los wenn der Hersteller die RMA verweigert, die können das nachprüfen was da mit OC gemacht wurde, selbst wenn es nur Software OC ist.


----------



## -Gast- (28. Oktober 2018)

Nochmal: Zu Beginn war es überhaupt nicht möglich, die FE zu flashen.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Oktober 2018)

@-Gast-

Ich beharre nicht unbedingt auf meine Meinung, jedoch möchte ich schon vernünftige Gegenargumente, dann lasse ich mich sehr gerne vom besseren belehren.

Ich streite ja auch nicht ab, dass es Probleme gibt, die FE schein definitv Probleme zu haben. Waran diese genau liegen, weiss man bis dato nicht. Meine persönliche Vermutung liegt an der Ram-Kühlung, es kann aber auch eine andere Ursache sein.
Dass es Treibe Problem mit vereinzelten Spiele gibt, ist auch kein Geheimnis, das gibt es aber immer wieder, egal ob bei Nvidia oder AMD. Glück wenn das Lieblingsspiel nicht betroffen ist, Pech wenn doch. 

Mit Gurdi ist, das Problem, dass er schon einen kleinen Anti-RTX, Pro-AMD Feldzug verfolgt. Man braucht nur seine Post in anderen Themen mal zu verfolgen. Und ich sehe es Kritisch, wenn man in einem Beratungsthema, sich äußert als hätten die RTX Karten ein allgemeines Problem mit AF/AA, was so nicht stimmt und reine Panikmache ist.
Das hat Gurdi gemacht und so bin ich überhaupt auf seinen Anti Nvidia Zug aufmerksam geworden. Er gehört nicht zu der offensichtlichen Hater Sorte, er macht das schon geschickter und dezenter, seine Posting wirken vernünftiger, das muss man ihm halt lassen.

Da Problem sehe ich hier einfach, dass jetzt irgendein Redakteur darauf aufmerksam wird einen Clickbait Artikel verfasst und dies sich wie Lauffeuer verbreitet. Auch wenn Nvidia beim nächsten Treiber das Problem behebt, heisst es noch in x Monaten die Turing Karten haben ein AF/AA Problem. Solche Fälle gibt es leider massenweise.

Aus einer Kleinigkeit wird ein Drama und sogar wenn sich Herausstellt, dass da Problem behoben wurde oder es gar nichts existiert hat, werden später dennoch neue User damit verunsichert.


----------



## RX480 (29. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi ist Einer der Verträglichsten+Geduldigsten. Was Er sich in so manchem Thread anhört, wäre über meinem Geduldsfaden.

Bei der RTX2070 ist die Performance gerade mit den 519,-€ Modellen sehr begrenzt. Da ist eine Nachfrage schon sinnvoll, weil die Kaufentscheidung von wenig fps Unterschied abhängt. Und Das hat nichts mit der Farbe zu tun. Für das Größere Modell  mit 620,-€ wäre z.Bsp. die 1080Ti bei entspr. Moni wg. dem Vram echt ne Alternative.

Übrigens Gutes Statement von arcDaniel im Vega-Thread. 
Danke


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Oktober 2018)

Die 1080ti zu 620Euro oder diesen Dreh, kann man so langsam wieder vergessen, das steigen die Preise leider auch wieder. 

Zur RTX2070 habe ich folgende Meinung; es ist die bis dato einzige Turing, welche nicht ganz überteuert ist. Sie ist noch immer teuer, allerdings in ihrer Leistungsklasse verglichen mit den Alternativen ganz OK.

Ich vertrete aber die Meinung, dass wenn man über 500Euro, also schon mehr als eine ganze Konsole ausgibt um in besserer Qualität zu zocken, sollte man sich vernünftig informieren und hier gibt es keine klare Empfehlung, da es in diesem Bereich eben Alternativen gibt.

Bei manchen Spielen geht die Performance eher zu Gunsten von Nvidia, bei anderen zu AMD. Also muss man sich schon mal bewusst sein, was man zocken möchte oder aber auch was man vielleicht an Software nutzt. Auch im Hobbybereich gibt es Anwendungen, welche besser mit Cuda laufen andere eher mit OpenCL 2.0, welches Nvidia noch nicht mal unterstützt (meines Wissens).

Sollte hier eher Gleichstand gelten, muss das Gesamtpaket betrachtet werden, kommt ein neuer Bildschirm in Frage? Hier bekommt man durch die günstigeren FreeSync Modelle bei AMD, das deutlich bessere Gesamtpaket. 
Soll der alte Bildschirm bleiben, hat er Freesync oder G-Sync oder nichts von beiden? 

Über viele solche Sachen sollte man sich in der 500Euro (und drunter) Preisklasse Gedanken machen. Für mich gibt es hier keinen klaren Sieger.

Nehmen wir hier aber das Denstiny AF Problem. Der einzige Review wo es vorkommt (oder ich es finden konnte) ist der CD Review und hier ist die Performance gar nicht mal so klasse. Es gibt keine Auffälligkeiten. Sprich jemand der Destiny 2 zu seinen Lieblingsspielen zählt, wird nicht mal durch Reviews zur 2070 überzeugt. 

Zudem gibt es auf Youtube nicht sonderlich viele Videos mit Destiny 2 und einer RTX, die meisten welche ich gefunden haben zeigten aber ein AF/AA Problem. Jetzt habe ich nochmals gesucht und habe dieses ziemlich aktuelle gefunden:
YouTube

Die Qualität ist nicht super, aber es reicht um zu sehen, dass hier die massiven Probleme NICHT vorhanden sind.

Es kann auch sein, dass das Zusammenspiel zwischen Spiel und Treiber nicht passte und das Problem Spiele-Seite mit einem Patch behoben wurde. Also vielleicht doch kein Fehler vom Treiber?

Ich bin schon versucht das Spiel nur wegen dieser Panik selbst zu kaufen um zu testen.

*Edit: Fertig mit dummen Gerede, Tat folgt und Destiny ist dabei runter zu laden.*


----------



## RX480 (29. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> ...
> Tat folgt und Destiny ist dabei runter zu laden



Sorry, wollte Dich nicht zu Taten verleiten, sondern nur die Frage  von Gurdi als verständlich akzeptieren.
Aber mit HDR hast Du auch Was von dem Game.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Sorry, wollte Dich nicht zu Taten verleiten, sondern nur die Frage  von Gurdi als verständlich akzeptieren.
> Aber mit HDR hast Du auch Was von dem Game.



Hab kein HDR Bildschirm. Was ich mir bis jetzt so von HDR im Vergleich angeschaut habe, hat mich nicht so vom Hocker gehauen, dass ich das Bedürfnis dazu habe einen zu kaufen. 
Da ich eher selten hektische Spiele spiele und nie kompetitiv ist die  Reaktionszeit eher nebensächlich. Deshalb habe ich einen, zwar etwas  älteren, aber dennoch sehr guten IPS Monitor. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit diesem.
Was mich noch davon abhält einen neuen zu kaufen, ist, dass ich zwischen Nvidia und AMD oft hin und her wechsle und die Frage der Variablen Sync sehr blöde ist. 

Ein HDR Monitor in 4K mit G-Sync + FreeSync, im Bereich von 30-60mhz, ab 27Zoll bis maximal 32Zoll, unter 1000Euro und ich würde schwach werden. Gibt es aber leider nicht.


----------



## RX480 (29. Oktober 2018)

Mal abseits von FS+GS hast Du doch mit der großen RTX eh die Möglichkeit min fps > Vsync  zu halten.
Habe selber FS off und statt dessen low Inputlag Mode on. (CHG70@1440p oder 5k-VSR)

In Deinem Hz/Preisbereich gibt es garantiert schon Einige:
LG 32UD99-W - 80 cm , LED, IPS-Panel, 4K-UHD, HDR 10: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Müsste man mal noch genauer recherchieren wie die 500cd beim Gamen funzen.
Da gilt ja immer die 10..25% Regel, wo soundsoviel cd gebracht werden müssen.

Ich bin mit HDR600 zufrieden.

ne Nr. größer :
Fürs Wozi sind ja inzwischen die QLEDS mit 1000Nits erschwinglich.
Samsung GQ49Q6FN 124 cm (49 Zoll) 4K QLED Fernseher (Q HDR 1000, Twin Tuner, Smart TV): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
Andere schwören nun wieder auf OLED, weiß gerade net wie Da die Reaktionszeit ist.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Oktober 2018)

Ja im Moment habe ich Leistung im Überschuss, das ist richtig, aber für wie lange? 

Ich habe halt noch mehrere Baustellen, aber ein neuer Bildschirm ist steht hier sehr weit hinten. Warum soll ich einen neuen kaufen?
Die Farben sind kräftig, ich habe keine Probleme bezüglich Input-Lag, die 60hz werden gehalten. WQHD mit 4K DSR sieht auch klasse aus. Es gibt hier keine Eile.

Wenn ein Zukünfitges Lieblingsspiel mit 4K DSR Probleme macht die 60fps stabil zu halten, steht innerhalb von ein paar Tagen ein G-Sync Monitor hier. Ist das noch weiter in der Zukunft und meine RTX wurde durch eine super AMD Karte ersetzt, wird es halt in dem Fall ein FreeSync Monitor.

Ich überlasse diese Entscheidung ob es ein G-Sync oder Free-Sync wird, dem Schicksal. Diese Entscheidung wird, dann aber Einfluss auf die dann Zukünftige Grafikkarte haben, also hoffe ich diese Bindung so lange wie möglich heraus zu zögern.


----------



## HisN (29. Oktober 2018)

Naja, immer 60 FPS in UHD, das ist auch für eine RTX schwierig.
Ich muss z.b. in FFVI schon die Auflösung runtersetzen, damit ich in der Nähe der 60 FPS bleibe.
Und immer noch ist das ein RAM und ein VRAM-Killer.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fo1bmPVXe3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RX480 (29. Oktober 2018)

Zeit lassen ist auch net schlecht. Evtl. gibt es bis dahin 4k-HDR-98Hz RGB 4:4:4 für einen vernünftigen Preis. (geht ja erstaunlicherweise mit DP1.4 noch)
Würde dann doch mal nen Regler links , je nach Game vorziehen .


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Oktober 2018)

FF15 habe ich damals auf der XBox durchgespielt, da es mittlerweile Deutlisch verbessert wurde, würde mich die Windows Edition interessieren. Auch wegen DLSS, vielleicht hilft das ja 

Die Frage, welche aber bis dato keiner Beantworten kann ist, ob DLSS (eigentlich könnte dei PCGH Redaktion dies Testen, denen stehen ja ein paar Demos zur Verfügung) mit 4K als DSR funktioniert.


----------



## HisN (29. Oktober 2018)

Mich würde DLSS in FFXV tatsächlich auch interessieren.
Selbst in UHD flimmert die Vegetation wie SAU.
FXAA oder TXAA vermatschen das Bild so sehr, das ich lieber flimmernde Vegetation habe^^


----------



## Gurdi (29. Oktober 2018)

> Mit Gurdi ist, das Problem, dass er schon einen kleinen Anti-RTX, Pro-AMD Feldzug verfolgt. Man braucht nur seine Post in anderen Themen mal zu verfolgen. Und ich sehe es Kritisch, wenn man in einem Beratungsthema, sich äußert als hätten die RTX Karten ein allgemeines Problem mit AF/AA, was so nicht stimmt und reine Panikmache ist.



Ich mein du wärst schwer empfindlich was das betrifft. Ich habe lediglich festgestellt das es da wohl mehr als nur ein Spiel mit einem Problem gibt. Die Cryengine ist mir übrigens auch noch aufgefallen in dem Punkt wenn du das mal untersuchen möchtest. Prey oder Crysis wären da Kandidaten. Toms Hardware hat übrigens ebenfalls Destiny 2 im Parcour und ist mit die wichtigste Seite in D.
Nvidia GeForce RTX 2070 Founders Edition im Test – Komplizierte Gleichung mit vielen Unbekannten | Launch-Review – Seite 5 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland




> Da Problem sehe ich hier einfach, dass jetzt irgendein Redakteur darauf aufmerksam wird einen Clickbait Artikel verfasst und dies sich wie Lauffeuer verbreitet. Auch wenn Nvidia beim nächsten Treiber das Problem behebt, heisst es noch in x Monaten die Turing Karten haben ein AF/AA Problem. Solche Fälle gibt es leider massenweise.


Die AMD Karten hatten auch mit einer Treiberversion Probleme mit dem AF, geht da jetzt die Welt von unter?
Dann ist das wohl ein Clickbait Artikel wenn ein Redakteur auf einen Hinweis reagiert und das weiterleitet und thematisiert???
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeo.../Texturfilter-Bug-in-Radeon-Software-1240201/
Krieg dich mal wieder ein.



HisN schrieb:


> Mich würde DLSS in FFXV tatsächlich auch interessieren.
> Selbst in UHD flimmert die Vegetation wie SAU.
> FXAA oder TXAA vermatschen das Bild so sehr, das ich lieber flimmernde Vegetation habe^^



Ich fand die ganze Engine irgendwie Schrott, lediglich die Beleuchtung,Verschattung und die Texturqualität einiger Objekte haben mit gut gefallen. Das HDR sieht auch noch gut aus.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich zitiere mich dann mal hier selbst. Destiny 2 hat KEIN allgemeines Problem mit den RTX Karten. 



arcDaniel schrieb:


> So jetzt kann ich was berichten, ich werde einfach beschreiben was ich getan habe
> 
> Spiel installiert, gestartet und sobald ich ins Menü konnte wurde alles  auf max gestellt und der Resolution Scaler auf 150% was das Bild in 4K  rendern lässt.
> Probleme mit AF konnte ich keine erkennen. Wie sieht es aus mit AA? Ja  es gibt teils böses Aliasing, OK, dennoch habe ich das Intro zu Ende  gespielt bis zur Farm.
> ...


----------



## Snowhack (29. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So nach 2 Wochen Safari in Südafrika   bin ich wieder zurück und hier ist mein neues bestes Stück  



11GB KFA2 GeForce RTX 2080Ti OC Black

Basistakt der GPU: 1.350 MHz
 Boost-Takt der GPU: 1.620 MHz   (1770 Mhz) 
Grafikspeicher : 11 GB GDDR6
Speichertakt: 7.000 MHz (effektiv 14.000 MHz)
Speicherinterface: 352 Bit
 Speicherbandbreite: 616 GB/s
Rechenpower pur: 4.352 CUDA-Cores (Shader)

Powerlimit: 100% (300 Watt)   + 26% (380 Watt)

Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weitere Test folgen:


Gameplay:  @ stock

YouTube

Lüfterlautstärke:  @ stock

YouTube

3Dmark Time Spy: @ stock                                    




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3Dmark Time Spy: @ 380 Watt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fire Strike: OC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaotium (29. Oktober 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Ränder auf dem Bild sind ja pixelig


----------



## Snowhack (29. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Die Ränder auf dem Bild sind ja pixelig



wenn das dein einziges Problem ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich find die Safari jetzt Cooler als die Karte aber trotzdem ne gute Wahl als Océr.


----------



## RX480 (30. Oktober 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> wenn das dein einziges Problem ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da war wohl nur AF 8x an ? (Man sollte mal beim Autofahren aus dem Fenster schauen. in Natura gibt es kein AF 16x)

Meine persönliche Meinung:
AF16 stammt aus Zeiten , wo die Rechner nicht genug Power für mehr Geometrie im Hintergrund hatten.
Inzwischen ist mit Tess. ne Alternative da.
Hinzukommt das unselige TAA, das die schönen AF16-Texturen wieder wegbügelt.
Daher sollte man es bei AF 8x als Grundeinstellung bewenden lassen und statt dessen lieber mehr Wert auf SMAA , DSR/VSR legen.
(SMAA per Reshade 2.03 bis DX11)


----------



## HisN (30. Oktober 2018)

AF kostet doch praktisch keine Leistung, den kann man immer auf x16 stellen, ohne überhaupt darüber nachzudenken.


----------



## criss vaughn (30. Oktober 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> wenn das dein einziges Problem ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tolle Bilder, sieht stark aus 

Hatte auch einen Blick auf die KFA geworfen (hab gute Erfahrungen), auch wegen des PT's, aber die Palit und die Zotac kamen eher.
Mit neu aufgespieltem BIOS (380 W PT), lande ich bei 2100 MHz (unoptimiert). Die Lautstärke der AMP ist allerdings grenzwertig, ggf. kann ich mit neuer WLP noch etwas entgegenwirken.
Beeindruckt bin ich auf von dem Speicher, der aus dem Stand +950 MHz über sich ergehen lässt 

Hoffnungen auf einen BIOS-Editor sind wohl unbegründet, aber mal sehen was noch kommt. Stark wäre, wenn man den teil-aktivierten Chip wieder funktionsfähig flashen könnte 

cheers


----------



## RX480 (30. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> AF kostet doch praktisch keine Leistung, den kann man immer auf x16 stellen, ohne überhaupt darüber nachzudenken.



Warum dann das Hin+Her zw. Gurdi und arcDaniel ?
Kann Das sein, das nur die Großen das quasi kostenlos können.


----------



## HisN (30. Oktober 2018)

Ne, sollten die kleinen auch schon seit Jahren können.
Eventuell das Hin- und Her weil der Treiber der neuen noch nicht ganz ausgereift ist, und es in einigen Games Probleme mit dem AF gibt. Daraus ist das wohl entstanden.


----------



## RX480 (30. Oktober 2018)

Danke

edit:
Dann sind das wahrscheinlich  auch eher Bugs, wo mal die Probleme auftreten.
Dargo hatte vor ewiger Zeit  im 3dC was publiziert über eine Stelle in RoTR, wo AF>2x Probleme mit der 390 machte.
( da war dann ein unverhältnismäßiger fps-Einbruch)


----------



## arcDaniel (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich fasse das Problem mal zusammen:

In einem Thema beklagt sich eine User, dass er schlechtes AA und AF hat, aber erst seit er seine 1080ti gegen eine 2080ti gewechselt hat. Sein Schaumaterial sieht auch teils übel aus. Dazu kommt ein Youtube Video wo man glauben könnte, dass Destiny 2 (nur 1 Spiel) Probleme mit hiermit hat. 

Aufeinmal lies man auch in anderen Themen von Gurdi: die RTX Karten scheinen Probleme mit AF zu haben, es würde nicht aktiv arbeiten. Daraus resultierte der Verdacht, dass die RTX Karten in Reviews besser abschneiden, da durch die fehlende AF keine Leistung verloren geht.

So, ich habe schlussendlich Destiny 2 gekauft und es gibt KEIN Problem.
AF funktioniert Problemlos, AA ebenso. Das Problem ist das Spiel selbst, dass das Gestänge sogar mit 5K Downsampling, noch immer zu Aliasing neigt. Wenn man dann weis auf was man achten muss Videos anschaut von Nicht-RTX Karten, sieht man genau das gleiche Aliaising.

Dieser User hat also entweder ein Problem mit seinem PC oder aber er hat von seiner 1000Euro+ Karte zu viel erwartet. Anzumerken ist, dass sein Schaumaterial auch nicht das allerbeste ist.

Da kommen wir auf den Punkt, was mich eben aufgeregt hat, es wurde Panik um ein nicht existierendes Problem gemacht.


----------



## RX480 (30. Oktober 2018)

Man muss schon unterscheiden, ob AA =  schiefe Gestänge oder Stromleitungen schlecht geglättet
oder
AF16 = Texturen auf weit entfernten Flächen. Da wäre dann ein Fehler, wenn rel. schnell die Texturqualität in die Tiefe abnimmt.

Trotzdem Danke für Deine Bemühungen.


----------



## arcDaniel (30. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Man muss schon unterscheiden, ob AA =  schiefe Gestänge oder Stromleitungen schlecht geglättet
> oder
> AF16 = Texturen auf weit entfernten Flächen.



Wie gesagt, er hatte Probleme mit beidem. Starke Treppenbildung bei Gestänge, sowie stark verwaschene Bodentexturen in der Weite. 
Hier ist der Link zum Thema, kannst es ja gerne mal durchlesen:
Kantenflimmern / Treppchenenbildung nach Grafikkartenwechsel

Das grösste Treiber Problem war bis jetzt the Witcher 3 mit dem Flackern, welches aber beim Release Treiber nicht existierte und mittlerweile behoben ist. Zudem waren hier nicht nur RTX Karten betroffen. Leider wurde dieses Flackern, wegen den vielen RMA Meldungen, ebenfalls als Defekt wahrgenommen und einige RTX Karten gingen so Grundlos in  die RMA.


----------



## RtZk (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe mehrere 100 Stunden in Destiny 2 und ich kann nichts dergleichen erkennen und ich habe AA noch dazu auf Aus und sehen nichts von dem Kantenflimmern, dass man bei dem TE des anderen Threads so extrem sieht.


----------



## RX480 (30. Oktober 2018)

Die Aussage im Thread war, mehrere Treiber probiert. 
Von Daher RMA verständlich. (Man wird nicht unendlich Rumprobieren)

Das kann aber mit jedem Montagsteil passieren, egal welche Farbe.


----------



## DeSchnubbie (30. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich habe mehrere 100 Stunden in Destiny 2 und ich kann nichts dergleichen erkennen und ich habe AA noch dazu auf Aus und sehen nichts von dem Kantenflimmern, dass man bei dem TE des anderen Threads so extrem sieht.



THX!

Ich bleibe bei der Meinung, dass die 1080 ti hier im Vergleich zur 2080 ti keine derartigen Probleme mit Kantenflimmern hatte.

Mit der Ausnahme dieses kleinen aber doch störenden Faktors bin ich mit der Turingkarte hoch zufrieden. Läuft alles flüssig und stabil. Hoffe dass hier NVIDIA im Treiber nacharbeiten wird bis Ende des Jahres.


----------



## Neotenous (30. Oktober 2018)

Sind hier schon welche im Besitz des "schlechten" Turing chips ?


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, er hatte Probleme mit beidem. Starke Treppenbildung bei Gestänge, sowie stark verwaschene Bodentexturen in der Weite.
> Hier ist der Link zum Thema, kannst es ja gerne mal durchlesen:
> Kantenflimmern / Treppchenenbildung nach Grafikkartenwechsel
> 
> Das grösste Treiber Problem war bis jetzt the Witcher 3 mit dem Flackern, welches aber beim Release Treiber nicht existierte und mittlerweile behoben ist. Zudem waren hier nicht nur RTX Karten betroffen. Leider wurde dieses Flackern, wegen den vielen RMA Meldungen, ebenfalls als Defekt wahrgenommen und einige RTX Karten gingen so Grundlos in  die RMA.



FC5 und die Cryengine waren/sind auch betroffen. Das Flackern bei dem Kollegen ist definitiv nicht normal bei dem Spiel.
Die Probleme mit den Ausfällen bei den Turingkarten sind ebenfalls kaum zu übersehen.


----------



## arcDaniel (30. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> FC5 und die Cryengine waren/sind auch betroffen. Das Flackern bei dem Kollegen ist definitiv nicht normal bei dem Spiel.
> Die Probleme mit den Ausfällen bei den Turingkarten sind ebenfalls kaum zu übersehen.



Ich habe leider kein Spiel mit Cryengine, aber der Kollege hatte schon Probleme welche nur ihn betroffen haben, also würde ich jetzt sein System auf gar keinen Fall als Referenz nehmen. 

Das Mit den Ausfällen, ja das Stimmt, jedoch, jetzt wiederhole ich mich sicherlich:
Sicher ein Haufen selbst-verschuldet, aber auch sehr viele und das ist wirklich Auffällig FE Modelle.  Es scheint hier ein Problem mit dem Vram zu geben. Da zum großenteils FE Edition betroffen sind, stellt sich die Frage der Kühlung. Bei den Reviews von TomsHW.de sieht man, dass der Ram Bereich der FE Modelle deutlich wärmer wird als bei anderen Modellen, dann kommt meist noch OC dazu und man hat den Mist. 

Es ging auch Anfangs das Gerücht, dass Nvidia keine Ram OC möchte, da keine Partnerkarten Ram von Werk anbieten (mir ist auch noch immer kein Modell bekannt, welches das bietet). Vielleicht sind die GDDR6 Steine einfach sehr Empfindlich. Ich mag auch nicht gegen Firmen sticheln, gerade wenn ich großen ganzen deren Produkte mag, aber vielleicht hat auch Micron Mist gebaut. Um den Auftrag zu bekommen, ihren Ram in den Spezifikationen bereits ans Limit gebracht.

Vielleicht sehen wir auch bald ein Bios-Update, welches die Ram Spannung erhöht um die Stabilität zu verbessern und/oder die NVAPI den Ram OC reduziert.

Es gibt also defintiv ein Problem, und dass die Ti KArten stärker in den Focus geraten ist auch normal. Es brauch nähmlich nur einen Ram-Stein zu schwächeln und schon hat man die Artefakte. Bei 11 hat man hier eher Pech als mit 8.

Ich bin auch gespannt wie es hier weiter geht. Wenn es nur am FE Kühler (oder Hauptsächlich) liegt, könnte auch Nvidia hier einfach den Verkauf stoppen/auslaufen lassen und fertig. Dann müssen sie nur mit den RMAs der bisher Verkaufen sich etwas einfallen lassen.


----------



## HisN (30. Oktober 2018)

Wobei ich da gerne meine Wenigkeit als Beispiel bringe.
Ich wollte meine Karte eigentlich auch am Anfang in die RMA geben. 
Einfach weil sie keine Pascal ist, und nicht so reagiert hat wie ich es von Pascal gewohnt war.
Ich hatte Abstürze noch und nöcher.

Und jetzt rechnet sie schon zig Millionen Punkte in F@H problemlos auch im 24/7 Betrieb mit OC auf über 2Ghz. <--- ich wollte die Karte in die RMA geben.
Die Karte war nicht das Problem. Das Problem hat ganz klar vor dem Monitor gesessen und wollte zu viel von der Karte.

Aber selbst Heise hat das jetzt schon aufgegriffen.
Ich lese Foren, und mache eine News draus^^

Nvidia GeForce RTX 2080 Ti: Berichte ueber Ausfaelle haeufen sich |
    heise online


----------



## arcDaniel (30. Oktober 2018)

Mal abwarten, hier mal meine neue Pumpe, welche wahrscheinlich ab Freitag für eine besser Durchspülung meiner RTX sorgen wird 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (30. Oktober 2018)

Du klammerst Dich da an einen Strohalm. 
Ich hab in meinen Mini-Schläuchen 90l wenn alle drei Pumpen arbeiten.
Schalte ich eine oder zwei Pumpen ab, gehts abwärts bis auf 50l ... ändert gar nix an den Graka-Temps.


----------



## arcDaniel (30. Oktober 2018)

Es war aber Ursache genug mich für eine D5 zu überreden. Ich hege schon länger den Wunsch, jedoch siegte bis Dato die Vernunft 

Edit: Hab ich den komischen User mit seinen Zaubertemperaturen verscheucht? Schon lange nichts mehr von dem gelesen.


----------



## HisN (30. Oktober 2018)

Hihi, gegen den Bastel-Trieb würde ich auch nie was sagen^^
Der prügelt bei mir ständig die Worte: Lian-Li PC08 in mein Ohr .. und ich wette ich widerstehe nicht mehr lange.

Wie lässt Du Deine Turing eigentlich zur Zeit falten?
Meine läuft 2.010 Ghz und 7000er RAM (+200Mhz, denn das OpenCL oder Cuda-Zeugs reduziert ja den RAM-Takt).
Den letzten vollen Tag Falten war das für 2.2Mio PPDs gut.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Wobei ich da gerne meine Wenigkeit als Beispiel bringe.
> Ich wollte meine Karte eigentlich auch am Anfang in die RMA geben.
> Einfach weil sie keine Pascal ist, und nicht so reagiert hat wie ich es von Pascal gewohnt war.
> Ich hatte Abstürze noch und nöcher.
> ...



Naja woher sollen die sonst so früh Infos bekommen. Ist ja nicht so als wären die Karten in Massen unterm Volk. Das es da aber Probleme gibt, ist eigentlich unverkennbar. Die Probleme sind so gleichförmig und im Verhältnis so auffällig in der Zahl das man von einem generellen Problem ausgehen muss.


----------



## arcDaniel (30. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Hihi, gegen den Bastel-Trieb würde ich auch nie was sagen^^
> Der prügelt bei mir ständig die Worte: Lian-Li PC08 in mein Ohr .. und ich wette ich widerstehe nicht mehr lange.
> 
> Wie lässt Du Deine Turing eigentlich zur Zeit falten?
> ...



Im Moment einfach OC Scanner Kurve (sultiert in einem Maximal Takt von 2055mhz, geht aber eher auf 2040 und ab und zu auch unter die 2ghz) und Ram auf +1000mhz, Falls der Ram den Geist aufgeben sollte, tja RMA. EVGA ist da extrem Kulant.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. Oktober 2018)

Also ich bin noch da. Habe nur im Moment nichts wirklich zu sagen. Lese aber schön mit  
Aber ich glaube du meinstest ja eh nicht mich, weil ich habe keine Traumtemperaturen.


----------



## arcDaniel (30. Oktober 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Also ich bin noch da. Habe nur im Moment nichts wirklich zu sagen. Lese aber schön mit
> Aber ich glaube du meinstest ja eh nicht mich, weil ich habe keine Traumtemperaturen.



Nein ich meine nicht dich, mit dir war es bist jetzt sehr Konstruktiv 

Ich meine den mit 2x280 Radi und Raumtemperaturen von 23-26°C, welcher es dabei Fertig bringt seine 2080ti auf 39-40°C zu halten.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2018)

Hat jetzt mal wer ausprobiert ob der Speicher sich über die 8Ghz hinaus takten lässt?


----------



## arcDaniel (30. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat jetzt mal wer ausprobiert ob der Speicher sich über die 8Ghz hinaus takten lässt?



Afterburner lässt nur +1000mhz zu und ich ich gehe davon aus, dass das seine Gründe hat. Ich nutze diese und mein Ram macht es bis jetzt sehr gut mit.

Konnte noch keine Artefakte sehen, scheine hier glück zu haben.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Afterburner lässt nur +1000mhz zu und ich ich gehe davon aus, dass das seine Gründe hat. Ich nutze diese und mein Ram macht es bis jetzt sehr gut mit.
> 
> Konnte noch keine Artefakte sehen, scheine hier glück zu haben.
> 
> ...



Ich hab doch schon mal gepostet das mehr geht via Inspector. Traut sich keiner?
Mich würde mal interessieren was bei GDDR6 so geht.


----------



## Snowhack (30. Oktober 2018)

Meine KFA2 läuft aktuell mit 260 Watt ( PT von 87% )  weil der Kühler sonst nicht mitkommt und selbst bei 300 Watt auf 84C° hochgeht.  so nur 74C° bei 1770Mhz der Speicher geht Max stabil bis +850Mhz. 

Will erst die Antwort von Asus abwarten bevor ich auf Wasser umbaue 

ob jetzt eine Neue Karte oder das Geld kommt.


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich würds mich aktuell nicht trauen, den Speichertakt auch nur um ein einzelnes Mhz zu erhöhen 

Hab meine Gainward jetzt seit 4 Tagen in Betrieb, läuft bislang einwandfrei. Lüfter ist auch deutlich leiser als erwartet (sofern man das richtig beurteilen kann, wenn man davor ne R9 290 Referenzkarte hatte ).


----------



## chaotium (30. Oktober 2018)

Naja eventuell macht der RAM doch Probleme. Die Frage ist nur wieso.
Vielleicht ist der DDR6 noch nicht ausgereift


----------



## RtZk (30. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Naja eventuell macht der RAM doch Probleme. Die Frage ist nur wieso.
> Vielleicht ist der DDR6 noch nicht ausgereift



Oder es macht einfach nicht jeder VRAM eine so hohe Übertaktung mit und die Leute erkennen einfach nicht, dass nicht die Karte kaputt, sondern, nur das OC instabil ist.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Oder es macht einfach nicht jeder VRAM eine so hohe Übertaktung mit und die Leute erkennen einfach nicht, dass nicht die Karte kaputt, sondern, nur das OC instabil ist.



Aber dann sollte auf den Stocksettings spätestens das Problem weg sein. So empfindlich ist Vram jetzt auch nicht das der wegen ein oder zwei OC Versuchen gleich die Biege macht.
Wenn Vram kaputt geht wegen OC, dann weil er lange auf hohen Taktraten lief oder/und zu heiß wurde.


----------



## Snowhack (30. Oktober 2018)

WLAN-Kabel schrieb:


> Ich würds mich aktuell nicht trauen, den Speichertakt auch nur um ein einzelnes Mhz zu erhöhen



Warum nicht ? 

Geht j nichts kaputt wenn man alles im Rahmen der erlaubten Möglichkeiten macht von Afterburner und X1 von EVGA. 

Mehr als instabil wird es nicht !


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Warum nicht ?
> 
> Geht j nichts kaputt wenn man alles im Rahmen der erlaubten Möglichkeiten macht von Afterburner und X1 von EVGA.
> 
> Mehr als instabil wird es nicht !



Seh ich auch so, wenn die Karte dabei hopps gehen würde, hat die sowieso ne Schlach weg und wäre früher oder später eh knitter.


----------



## -Gast- (30. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Oder es macht einfach nicht jeder VRAM eine so hohe Übertaktung mit und die Leute erkennen einfach nicht, dass nicht die Karte kaputt, sondern, nur das OC instabil ist.



Oc instabil, ohne OC. Interessant.


----------



## Ralle@ (31. Oktober 2018)

@-Gast-

Ach komm.
Denkst du wirklich dass in den einschlägigen OC Foren nicht 99% der User die Hardware sobald diese im Rechner verbaut ist sofort übertakten?
Und auch die die im Nvidia Forum jammern ocen doch die Hardware, zum Teil bis zum Anschlag. Mich wundert es nicht, das Axial Kühler Design mag zwar leise sein aber der VRAM wird da zum Teil knapp 90° heiß und denke das mag der einfach nicht. Dann noch kräftig OC am VRAM und man hat eine defekte Karte. Klar kann es vorkommen dass die Hardware DOA ist aber das ist selten und wenn dann betrifft es alle Bereiche.
Meine erstes und einziges mal war ein Be Quiet E8 NT was bei mir defekt ankam.
Wir können doch alle lesen, in den Foren wird das Bios munter hin und her geflasht, da werden die Karten bis zur Kotzgrenze getaktet, es wird gejammert dass die Karten den Takt der jenseits von 2000 MHZ liegt nicht stabil halten und manchen reicht selbst das 380W Bios von KFA² nicht und das alles unter Luft. Und jetzt nenne mir mal einen Luftkühler welcher effektiv 380W mit Spitzen auf über 400W abführen kann. Selbst meiner Vega 64 LC würde ich auf Dauer keine 400W zumuten und die hat ab Werk eine AiO drauf und kommt so wie ich sie Betreibe nie über 50° hinaus.

Ich bleib deshalb dabei, viele User sind selbst schuld und ich hoffe Nvidia verweigert da den Austausch.
Ein generelles Problem sehe ich nicht.


----------



## sunyego (31. Oktober 2018)

Also ich finde die leistung der GTX2070 beachtlich, lediglich der Preis muss noch ein bisschen runter. Die karte ist meistens deutlich schneller als die schnellste aus dem hause amd und ist dabei sehr effizient. 
Für die fehlkonstruktion vega spricht absolt nichts mehr, gar nichts !  ....sogar in den paar ausnahmetiteln wie Wolfesntein 2 zieht die karte den kürzeren.

Asus GeForce RTX 2070 Strix OC im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


Na ja, nicht weiter verwunderlich. Die olle GTX1080 ist bereits schneller (4K)


GeForce RTX 2080 /Ti Launchreviews: Die Testresultate zur UltraHD/4K-Performance im UEberblick | 3DCenter.org


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @-Gast-
> Und jetzt nenne mir mal einen Luftkühler welcher effektiv 380W mit Spitzen auf über 400W abführen kann. Selbst meiner Vega 64 LC würde ich auf Dauer keine 400W zumuten und die hat ab Werk eine AiO drauf und kommt so wie ich sie Betreibe nie über 50° hinaus.


Meiner 

Das man mit Flash und Co ne Menge mist anstellen kann da stimme ich dir zu.Trotzdem sollten Karten durch normales OC nicht kaputt gehen und selbst in den Hardwareforen flashen die wenigsten eigentlich, zumal ein Flash bei den meisten Karten kaum Sinn macht.


----------



## -Gast- (31. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @-Gast-
> Und jetzt nenne mir mal einen Luftkühler welcher effektiv 380W mit Spitzen auf über 400W abführen kann. Selbst meiner Vega 64 LC würde ich auf Dauer keine 400W zumuten und die hat ab Werk eine AiO drauf und kommt so wie ich sie Betreibe nie über 50° hinaus.
> 
> Ich bleib deshalb dabei, viele User sind selbst schuld und ich hoffe Nvidia verweigert da den Austausch.
> Ein generelles Problem sehe ich nicht.



Ich sags nochmal: Als viele der Ausfälle passierten, war noch gar kein Bios-Flash möglich. Wie oft denn noch?
Mein "OC unstabil ohne OC" Bezog sich auf die Aussage "vielleicht wollen viele auch nicht einsehen, dass ihr OC einfach nur nicht stabil ist"

Ich hoffe für dich, dass du nicht mal so richtig auf die Schnauze fällst und jeder meint, du hättest es verbockt... Denn es kommt durchaus vor. Häufiger als früher, meinem Gefühl nach (generell bei Hardwarekäufen, die ich in den letzten Jahren für mich oder andere getätigt habe).


----------



## Ralle@ (31. Oktober 2018)

@Gurdi

Normales OC heißt Afterburner und Co?
Damit kannst auch die Karten schrotten, da braucht man einfach nur den Volt Regler ganz nach rechts und schön händisch OC. Das Ergebnis ist dann ein heiße Karte die irgendwann anfängt sich runter zu takten. Es ändert dann aber nichts wenn der VRAM und VRM kochen wenn die Hersteller am Kühldesign sparen.

Das Kühldesign einer RTX 2080 TI von Inno 3D (soll das von der X2 sein. Die Verbindung zum Kühler wird mittels dünner Wärmeleitpads hergestellt. Also bitte, das kann doch auf dauer nicht gut gehen. Die GPU wird gut gekühlt, der Rest wird quasi abgeschirmt und kocht auf Dauer in der eigene Suppe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da lobe ich mir meine Gainward GS
Da kommt eine große Grundplatte zum Einsatz welche die Abwärme der VRAM direkt aufnimmt und an den GPU Kühler abgibt. Die VRM sind direkt mit den GPU Kühler verbunden. Ist zwar "altmodisch", funktioniert aber und die Temps sind auf Dauer kein Thema.


@-Gast-

War nicht an dich gerichtet und ich habe nie behauptet DU hättest was falsch gemacht. Pech kann jeder mal haben, war auch schon mal in deiner Lage und durfte damals mit Asus streiten da die RMA sich über Wochen (glaub das waren 7 oder 8) hinzog und die Kommunikation schwierig war. Von daher tut es mir leid für dich aber viele meinen halt sie müssen mit ihrer Karte alles mögliche anstellen oder haben ein Anrecht darauf eine GPU zu erwischen die 2 GHZ macht. Dann noch kräftig VRAM OC, hat man ja irgendwo gelesen und dann ist das geheule groß wenn die Karte hinüber ist.
Und die Karten die ohne zu tun defekt wurden, sind doch verschwindend gering. So richtig hochgekocht ist das ganze seitdem man das Bios flashen kann und das kommt nicht von ungefähr. Im OC UK Forum sind mir 3 Fälle bekannt welche nach eigenen aussagen nichts übertakt haben, das sind alles FE Karten. Ansonsten lese ich ständig wo man das 380W Bios herbekommt, wie man es flasht, ob da noch mehr geht da die Karte 2,1 GHZ unter Luft nicht stabil halten kann und wieso der VRAM bei einen "nur 500 mitmacht und beim anderen 800.


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Oktober 2018)

Hier mal eine Aussage aus dem TomsHW.de Forum und ein Zeichen, dass sich meine Vermutung immer mehr bestätigt. Wenn der Ram zu heiss wird, haben wurde beim Kühlerdesigne versagt.



Igor Wallossek schrieb:


> @gastello:
> Ich messe die Platine _unterhalb_,  nicht den Chip im Inneren. Geht ja leider nicht. Man kommt bereits auf  der Platine nahe an die 95°C, wenn man das mal eine Stunde im Case  laufen lässt. Das kann dann im Chip selbst gern auch mal die 100°C  erreichen. Oder sogar mehr. Das hatte ich damals bei der MSI-Karte. Die  hatten dann im R&D intern mal mit Sensoren oberhalb gearbeitet und  ein Delta von ca. 8°C zwischen Chip und PCB gemessen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle@ (31. Oktober 2018)

Das bezieht sich auf die FE?


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich auf die FE?



Jep. Persönlich denke ich, dass hier mal wieder die Performance zwecks besserer Optik geopfert wurde.


----------



## -Gast- (31. Oktober 2018)

Gott die Forensoftware ist ja nervig. Da tippt man nen Roman und drückt bei der Direktantwort aus Versehen auf "+Antworten", statt unten auf Antworten und alles ist weg. 

Kurzfassung:
Wäre ich mir nicht 100% sicher, dass  meine nicht wegen OC starb, würde ich nicht so darauf beharren, dass es bei den meisten nicht am OC liegt.
Meine starb nachdem sie 3 Tage am Stück in Werkseinstellung war. 2 Tage fast ohne Fehler. 3. Tag eindeutig Tot.

Ich habe die Karte natürlich auch übertaktet. Kurzzeitig für 3D-Mark läufe (vielleicht 5 Stück in Summe). Den Voltage-Slider habe ich nicht mal freigeschaltet (mit diesem kann man eh nicht mehr so wie früher direkt die Karte killen, da andere Parameter immer Vorrang haben. Mehr Volt gibts nur, so lange die Karte kühl ist. Das ist bereits bei über 45°C vorbei. Sogar schon früher.)
Die Karte lief danach, wie gesagt, 2 Tage Original fast fehlerfrei (fast, weil sie seit beginn gezickt hat. Auch schon bevor Afterburner überhaupt gestartet wurde. Es gab freezes sobald sie durchgewärmt war. Was ich auf den Treiber schob.) Nach diesen 2 Tagen, als ich mir schon fast sicher war, dass ich die Wasserkühlung montieren kann, war es dann aber plötzlich eindeutig vorbei. Ohne die Karte vergewaltigt zu haben. Bei unnormal niedriger Raumtemperatur wohlgemerkt. (Dachboden ungeheizt)


----------



## Snowhack (31. Oktober 2018)

So hier mal ein Superposition Run 



hier mal mit @ stock Einstellung: 80C° und 300 Watt (100%) 0,95  - 1,0 VCore 

Boost 1800Mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hier mit 126% PT:  84C°  // 1830Mhz  (380 Watt)  1,025 - 1,05VCore




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Maximales Ergebnis mit OC  zgl.  Untervolten, 61C° // 1710Mhz Boost // 212 Watt    0,787 - 0,812 VCore




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Stock:  11069 Punkte      300 Watt
Untervolt OC: 10920 Punkte 212 Watt


----------



## RawMangoJuli (31. Oktober 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> So hier mal ein Superposition Run mit 200 Watt PT (67%)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei welchen Spannungen wäre noch interessant


vllt is das mit edm VRAM ja auch ein Hitze Problem

Andreas Schilling auf Twitter: "Does the #GeForceRTX2080Ti from @nvidia suffer from a heat issue? Not sure right now, but clearly are two #GDDR6 chips getting heated up by the power lanes embedded inside the PCB underneath these two chips. #Turing… https://t.co/PCpnfKw013"

vorallem bei der Founders wo in der Mitte  ja überhaupt keine Luft raufgeblasen wird


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Oktober 2018)

Die Vermutungen verdichten sich immer mehr.

EVGA hatte ja ein ähnliches Problem, diese nutzen das Problem sehr geschickt indem sie danach Karten mit zig Sensoren brachten und dieses nun als Highlight verkaufen. Die Produktionskosten steigen hier sicher nicht bedeutend.

Die Frage ist, was gedenkt Nvidia zu tun (und die anderen Modelle welche gleiche Probleme haben). 

Es gibt ja genug Modelle, wo man nichts, bezügliche Probleme, liest. Somit ist es kein generelles Problem der Chips, sonst wären ja alle Modelle betroffen. 

Mein Ram wird ja durch das Fullcover, sehr gut mit gekühlt. Vielleicht packt mein Ram deshalb ja auch Problemlos die 1000mhz+. Ich hatte sie ja nie mit dem Luftkühler getestet, noch nicht mal zum Funktionscheck eingebaut.


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (31. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaube, dass das Problem prinzipiell alle Karten betreffen kann. Man darf halt nicht vergessen, wie schlecht die meisten Customs verfügbar sind.
Dementsprechend sind natürlich die FEs viel häufiger im Umlauf.

Ich hab heute auch schon recht viel auf amerik. Seiten gelesen, da sind neben der FE auch oft Zotac, EVGA und Gigabyte betroffen.
Gainward und Palit werden drüben aber gar nicht angeboten.

Auf der ersten Seite https://forums.geforce.com/default/...x-20-series/2080-ti-fe-artifacts-crash-bsod-/ berichtet übrigens auch jemand mit Wakü über den Fehler...


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Oktober 2018)

Wenn man den Twitter Post, welcher RawMangoJuli verlinkt hat, liest, sieht es danach aus, dass das Layout vom Ref. PCB Problematisch sein könnte. Wird vernünftig gekühlt, bleibt es Problemfrei, jedoch wird es sehr Anfällt sein. Hier kommt, dass nicht jeder das Selbe Gehäuse hat, nicht den gleichen Air-Flow (bei Luftkühleren jedenfalls) und und und und.... 

Was ich damit sagen will, ist, dass eine Karte bei User A, Problemlos laufen wird, bei User B verabschiedet sich der Ram sehr schnell. Das Temperatur Problem fällt nicht weiter aus, da jeder nur die GPU Temperatur betrachtet. Diese kann absolut im grünen sein und der Ram verglüht. 

Wenn das PCB Interne Layout der Spannungsversorgung schuld ist, verglüht der Ram umso schneller wenn man OC nutzt und sogar mit 380W Bios spielt. Hier können die internen Stromleitungen deutlich heißer werden.


----------



## Raze78 (31. Oktober 2018)

Das habe ich schon als ein seperates thread gepostet , vielleicht kann man es löschen und hierher verschieben lg. Ich hoffe das passt.

Hallo zusammen !

Mein System :

4790k ( 4,4GHz)
Asus Ranger VII
16GB Crucial Sport
Palit GTX 1070 GameRock Premium
be!Quiet Dark Power 10 550W
144Hz G-Sync

Sie ist endlich da - meine lang erwartete RTX 2070 Founders Edition ist angekommen. Look und Ästhetik - TOP ! Einfach geil das neue Design. 

Hochgefahren - DDU - Nvidia Treiber deinstalliert.
Runtergefahren -> Karten getauscht.
Hochgefahren - neuen Treiber Installiert

Ich spiele hauptsächlich BF1 / OW / DayZ

Also habe ich mich gleich an das Testen der Games und 3DMark Firestrike ran gemacht. Jetzt nach 1 Tag ist wieder meine alte 1070 Premium drin. 


Ja , die 2070 hat mehr FPS als die 1070er ... ... ... Ich muss aber sagen dass das allgemeine Spielgefühl in den Games , die "smoothness" mit der GTX einfach besser ist - fühlbar besser ! Man hat das Gefühl in einer Grafikkarten " Beta " zu sein , es fühlt sich nicht "fertig " , ausgereift an. Es läuft, aber es fehlt irgendwas. Zum Beispiel - BF1 - GTX ~ 90-130 FPS fühlen sich flüssiger und konstanter an als die der 120-160 der RTX. Irgendwie haben die 90-130 FPS der GTX mehr "luft, sind sauberer und haben mehr "power". Ja , klingt komisch - aber ich kanns nicht anders erklären. 

Ob es die Karte , die Treiber oder mein gestörtes Subjektives empfinden ist - weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls werde ich bei meiner 1070er bleiben. Die RTX kreischt auch heftig ( coilWhine/Buzzing ) bei Belastung. Meine 1070er Fiept zwar auch aber WESENTLICH leiser ( ca 20% von der RTX )

Ich muss anmerken dass direkt nachdem ich die neue Karte eingebaut habe und den neuen Treiber installiert habe - habe ich seltsame Meldung von Win10 bekommen dass wichtige updates fehlen. Nachträglich habe ich gesehen dass einer der 3 updates ein NVIDIA update war. Vielleicht ist das eine Spur in meinen möglichen fehlverhalten bei der Karteninstallation .. 

PS: ich bin derzeit nicht am laufenden was es sich in der TURING Szene abspielt - gibt es Probleme mit den Karten/Treibern ? 

Ich wünsch euch einen Stressfreien Mittwoch und ein gruseliges Halloween !!!

Michi


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (31. Oktober 2018)

Bildwiederholfrequenz richtig eingestellt ?


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Oktober 2018)

Trittbrettfahrer?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HisN (31. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn Vram kaputt geht wegen OC, dann weil er lange auf hohen Taktraten lief oder/und zu heiß wurde.



Meins macht nicht mal mehr als +200Mhz mit. Selbst unter Wasser.
Aber dafür mach ich mir da überhaupt mal NULL Sorgen, dass es zu warm wird^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (31. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Meins macht nicht mal mehr als +200Mhz mit.



ging vorher mehr?


----------



## Snowhack (31. Oktober 2018)

Raze78 schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon als ein seperates thread gepostet , vielleicht kann man es löschen und hierher verschieben lg. Ich hoffe das passt.
> 
> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> ...



Ich würde mal die Frametime auslesen beim Spielen dann sieht es ja welche der Karten die gleichmäßigeren FPS bringt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (31. Oktober 2018)

kann auch sein, dass durch die stärkere Graka die CPU wesntlich härter gefordert wird und die Frametimes somit schlechter ausfallen


----------



## HisN (31. Oktober 2018)

Raze78 schrieb:


> Ich spiele hauptsächlich BF1 / OW / DayZ
> 
> Ja , die 2070 hat mehr FPS als die 1070er ... ... ... Ich muss aber sagen dass das allgemeine Spielgefühl in den Games , die "smoothness" mit der GTX einfach besser ist - fühlbar besser ! Man hat das Gefühl in einer Grafikkarten " Beta " zu sein , es fühlt sich nicht "fertig " , ausgereift an. Es läuft, aber es fehlt irgendwas. Zum Beispiel - BF1 - GTX ~ 90-130 FPS fühlen sich flüssiger und konstanter an als die der 120-160 der RTX. Irgendwie haben die 90-130 FPS der GTX mehr "luft, sind sauberer und haben mehr "power". Ja , klingt komisch - aber ich kanns nicht anders erklären.



Schau Dir die Auslastung der Graka an. Für mich hört sich das so an:

Ich bin im CPU-Limit und kaufe mir eine neue Karte, die mich natürlich nicht wesentlich aus dem CPU-Limit rausholt, sondern eher noch weiter reindrückt. Das kann gefühlt natürlichr ruckliger werden.

Nur ne Vermutung.

Also meine letzten DayZ-Versuche waren in 4K mit einer Graka der 1070-Klasse absolut CPU-Limitiert, und meiner CPU ist Deiner sehr ähnlich.

https://abload.de/img/dayz_2015_08_01_23_20bga3q.jpg


----------



## Raze78 (31. Oktober 2018)

Hey , ja @144Hz wie immer .. lg


----------



## HisN (31. Oktober 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ging vorher mehr?



Wie vorher? Nein. Gibt Abstürze.


----------



## Raze78 (31. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Schau Dir die Auslastung der Graka an. Für mich hört sich das so an:
> 
> Ich bin im CPU-Limit und kaufe mir eine neue Karte, die mich natürlich nicht wesentlich aus dem CPU-Limit rausholt, sondern eher noch weiter reindrückt. Das kann gefühlt natürlichr ruckliger werden.
> 
> Nur ne Vermutung.



Meinst du die 4790k limitiert die 2070er ? Ich habe mir extra die " kleine " 2070er anstatt der 80er genommen ... ich meine gelesen zu haben dass sogar die 1080ti keine Probleme mit dem 4790k hat , da dachte ich die 2070er sollte kein Problem sein. Aber ja , du könntest recht haben , vielleicht soll ich lieber in eine neuere CPU investieren.


----------



## Raze78 (31. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Trittbrettfahrer?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Hiho , was meinst du damit ? 

lg


----------



## HisN (31. Oktober 2018)

Raze78 schrieb:


> Meinst du die 4790k limitiert die 2070er ? Ich habe mir extra die " kleine " 2070er anstatt der 80er genommen ... ich meine gelesen zu haben dass sogar die 1080ti keine Probleme mit dem 4790k hat , da dachte ich die 2070er sollte kein Problem sein. Aber ja , du könntest recht haben , vielleicht soll ich lieber in eine neuere CPU investieren.



Ist ne Vermutung, Du kannst doch nachschauen.

Graka voll ausgelastet: Graka-Limit.
Umkehrschluss? (Ist nicht schwer).
Graka nicht voll ausgelastet: CPU-Limit (oder vram voll, oder RAM voll oder FPS-Limiter gesetzt).

Sollte die Graka nicht voll ausgelastet sein, bringt eine schnellere Graka natürlich nur noch weniger Auslastung^^
Bei BF1 ist Dein 4-Kerner nun mal nicht groß für mehr als 100 FPS gut (Ultra), bei DayZ eher noch weniger je nach Settings. Obwohl ... die hatten ja vor kurzer Zeit irgend ein dickes Update, das auch das CPU-Limit etwas aufgeweicht hat.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (31. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Wie vorher? Nein. Gibt Abstürze.



achso ... klang so als ob du den VRAM überhitzt hast und jetzt nur noch +200 geht



Raze78 schrieb:


> Meinst du die 4790k limitiert die 2070er ? Ich habe mir extra die " kleine " 2070er anstatt der 80er genommen ... ich meine gelesen zu haben dass sogar die 1080ti keine Probleme mit dem 4790k hat , da dachte ich die 2070er sollte kein Problem sein. Aber ja , du könntest recht haben , vielleicht soll ich lieber in eine neuere CPU investieren.



lass dir mal mit dem Afterburner die Frametimes als Graph anzeigen und teste mit beiden Grakas

am besten wäre eine glätte Linie ... je stärker es von einer glatten Linie abweicht desto ruckliger fühlt ers sich an egal wieviel FpS man hat


----------



## RawMangoJuli (31. Oktober 2018)

Doppelpost


----------



## Raze78 (31. Oktober 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> lass dir mal mit dem Afterburner die Frametimes als Graph anzeigen und teste mit beiden Grakas
> 
> am besten wäre eine glätte Linie ... je stärker es von einer glatten Linie abweicht desto ruckliger fühlt ers sich an egal wieviel FpS man hat



Werde ich heute Abend auf jeden fall machen ! Die ganze Sache scheint feinfühliger zu sein als meine Casual-PC-Kenntnisse sind


----------



## Raze78 (31. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Bei BF1 ist Dein 4-Kerner nun mal nicht groß für mehr als 100 FPS gut (Ultra), bei DayZ eher noch weniger je nach Settings. Obwohl ... die hatten ja vor kurzer Zeit irgend ein dickes Update, das auch das CPU-Limit etwas aufgeweicht hat.



Ja , DayZ läuft seit 0.63 150+ FPS ohne Probleme. Bei BF1 probiere ich 110-130 FPS zu halten mit High/Middle Settings ..


----------



## Snowhack (31. Oktober 2018)

Raze78 schrieb:


> Werde ich heute Abend auf jeden fall machen ! Die ganze Sache scheint feinfühliger zu sein als meine Casual-PC-Kenntnisse sind



Als Anhaltspunkt: 

Meine Frametime bei BF ONE bei FullHD und High liegt bei 5ms -  12ms.  ( FPS 160-200FPS)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fametime Max ist 100 im Afterburner


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Trittbrettfahrer?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Verschwörungstheorie?
Meinst du nicht du übertreibst ein wenig?

@Raze78: Du landest wahrscheinlich in einem harten CPU Limit der deine Frametimes zerschießt. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als CPU Limit.
Das verhunzt dir deine Frametimes. Deine CPU ist also schlicht zu schwach für die Karte. Verwende mal eine Auflösungsskalierung, DSR heist es meine ich bei Nvidia damit du wieder ins GPU Limit kommst.Dann läuft das wieder besser, zwar mit etwas weniger Fps. aber besserer Qualität.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (31. Oktober 2018)

gibts eig Backplates wie die vom Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV einzeln zu kaufen?

also ne Backplate mit ordentlich Kühlfläche



Snowhack schrieb:


> So hier mal ein Superposition Run
> ...
> 
> hier mit 126% PT:  84C°  // 1830Mhz  (380 Watt)  1,025 - 1,05VCore
> ...



wieviel Punkte schaffst du eig mit ca. 2,0 GHz + Speicher OC?


----------



## Raze78 (31. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Verschwörungstheorie?
> Meinst du nicht du übertreibst ein wenig?
> 
> @Raze78: Du landest wahrscheinlich in einem harten CPU Limit der deine Frametimes zerschießt. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als CPU Limit.
> Das verhunzt dir deine Frametimes. Deine CPU ist also schlicht zu schwach für die Karte. Verwende mal eine Auflösungsskalierung, DSR heist es meine ich bei Nvidia damit du wieder ins GPU Limit kommst.Dann läuft das wieder besser, zwar mit etwas weniger Fps. aber besserer Qualität.



Danke Gurdi ,

Je länger ich mich mit der Sache beschäftige desto eher komme ich zum Entschluss die Karte zurück zu schicken und neue CPU+RAM+BOARD zu kaufen. Denke da an den 9700k. 

Bitte entschuldige den Doppelpost. 

Lg


----------



## HisN (31. Oktober 2018)

Aber nachgeschschaut hast Du noch nicht? Wir vermuten nur.


----------



## Snowhack (31. Oktober 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> gibts eig Backplates wie die vom Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV einzeln zu kaufen?
> 
> also ne Backplate mit ordentlich Kühlfläche
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



etwas schwierig einzustellen 

der GPU Takt Startet bei 2,1Ghz (32C°)  und ist gegen End bei 1995Mhz. (76C°)  der Kühler ist zu schwach um die Temperatur niedrig zuhalten für einen gleichmäßigen Takt.


----------



## Raze78 (31. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Aber nachgeschschaut hast Du noch nicht? Wir vermuten nur.



Nein , bin noch unterwegs , ich werde auf jeden Fall am späten Abend die Frametime + CPU/GPU Auslastung testen.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2018)

Raze78 schrieb:


> Danke Gurdi ,
> 
> Je länger ich mich mit der Sache beschäftige desto eher komme ich zum Entschluss die Karte zurück zu schicken und neue CPU+RAM+BOARD zu kaufen. Denke da an den 9700k.
> 
> ...



Beides bringt eigentlich nichts für sich alleine. Entweder du rüstest beides auf oder keines. Sicher bringt eine 2070 in diversen Spielen auch in FHD einen Mehrwert, aber eigentlich keinen Fühlbaren mit deinem Prozessor.
Ehrlich gesagt ist dein System so wie es aktuell ist recht ausgewogen. Weder bringt dir ein CPU Upgrade deutlich mehr Leistung noch ein GPU Upgrade.

Du könntest natürlich einfach einen neuen Monitor in Betracht ziehen und damit deine Auflösung erhöhen, ab WQHD macht die neue  Karte auch wieder Sinn. Was für DICH das beste ist musst du dann selbst abwägen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (31. Oktober 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das reicht mir, danke


----------



## Snowhack (31. Oktober 2018)

hier noch das 8K Ergebnis  und 1080p Extrem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (31. Oktober 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> achso ... klang so als ob du den VRAM überhitzt hast und jetzt nur noch +200 geht



hab ich dann beim 3. mal lesen auch so empfunden *g*
Ich sollte mir mehr Mühe bei meinen Formulierungen geben 
Ging tatsächlich noch nie wirklich mehr.


----------



## Snowhack (31. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> hab ich dann beim 3. mal lesen auch so empfunden *g*
> Ich sollte mir mehr Mühe bei meinen Formulierungen geben
> Ging tatsächlich noch nie wirklich mehr.



Mich nervt schon das ich nur +700Mhz mehr fahren kann nach längeren Spiel Einsätzen sind 800+ nicht stabil geblieben. 

Bei +700 Mhz habe ich noch keine Probleme merken können. 

hab jetzt PT auf 200 Watt und Speicher auf +700Mhz Chip auf 1770 Mhz  schon ordentlich für gerade mal 200 Watt verbrauch.  

Entspricht einer Normalen RTX 2080Ti FE. 

Nvidia hätte das Produkt direkt so mit den Einstellungen auf dem Markt werden müssen für 900€ bis 1000€  zzgl.  + 50% PT Möglichkeit und es wäre der Hit geworden


----------



## Raze78 (31. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Beides bringt eigentlich nichts für sich alleine. Entweder du rüstest beides auf oder keines. Sicher bringt eine 2070 in diversen Spielen auch in FHD einen Mehrwert, aber eigentlich keinen Fühlbaren mit deinem Prozessor.
> Ehrlich gesagt ist dein System so wie es aktuell ist recht ausgewogen. Weder bringt dir ein CPU Upgrade deutlich mehr Leistung noch ein GPU Upgrade.
> 
> Du könntest natürlich einfach einen neuen Monitor in Betracht ziehen und damit deine Auflösung erhöhen, ab WQHD macht die neue  Karte auch wieder Sinn. Was für DICH das beste ist musst du dann selbst abwägen.



Ich will einfach nur meine Games in halbwegs vernünftiger Qualität auf 120-140 FPS und 1080p spielen können


----------



## RawMangoJuli (31. Oktober 2018)

"Wir haben noch einmal im Archiv nachgesehen und die IR-Bilder nachgemessen. Im geschlossenen Gehäuse könnten die ohnenhin sehr heißen GDDR6-Module M6 und M7 Schaden nehmen, weil es gut und gern auch Temperaturen von deutlich über 90°C geben könnte. Diese Module liegen direkt über den internen Leiterbahnen der Stromversorgung zwischen den PWM-Nodes und dem GPU Sockel und werden sowohl durch die Erhitzung dieser Leiterbahnen auf Grund hoher fließender Ströme, als auch der Wärmewanderung aus Richtung VRM deutlich heißer, als unser Messpunkt mit knapp 85°C"

Stimmen haeufen sich: Sterbende Nvidia RTX 2080 Ti Grafikkarten | Update – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Oktober 2018)

Das Bild wird immer klarer.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. Oktober 2018)

Reicht als Erklärung für den Ausfall wassergekühlter Karten aber nicht aus:

https://www.tomshw.de/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/Witcher-3-380-Watts-OC.jpg


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Oktober 2018)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Reicht als Erklärung für den Ausfall wassergekühlter Karten aber nicht aus:
> 
> https://www.tomshw.de/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/Witcher-3-380-Watts-OC.jpg



Sind denn schon Berichte aufgetaucht mit Wassergekühlten Karten, welche an den gleichen Symptomen gestorben sind und ein Eigenverschulden Ausgeschlossen ist?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (31. Oktober 2018)

Wie ich heute schon einmal geschrieben habe, im Nvidia-Forum gibt es einen, der behauptet Probleme zu haben.
Aber man weiß natürlich nicht, was der mit seiner Karte angestellt hat. Kann ja auch sein, dass er bei der Montage des Waterblocks etwas verbockt hat oder die Karte einen anderen Defekt hat. Ein paar kaputte Karten werden sich ja nie ganz vermeiden lassen.
Für ne generelle Aussage gibt es aber wahrscheinlich auch zu wenig Wakü-Benutzer.

Für mich ist ein reines Temperaturproblem aber immer noch etwas schwer nachvollziehbar.
Bei manchen hatten die Karten ja schon nach dem ersten Mal Zocken Artefakte gezeigt...


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Oktober 2018)

Ja aber wie ich schon schrieb, das Gehäuse und der Restliche Aufbau spielen auch eine Rolle.

In den Reviews wird meist eine Benchtable benutzt, also offener Aufbau. Das klappt vielleicht super.

Aber ein Silent Gehäuse, unsauber verlegte Kabel, eine CPU welche das Gehäuse nach mit heizt...

Es scheint aber mittlerweile immer mehr, dass manche Ram-Steine verglühen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Raze78 (31. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Das Bild wird immer klarer.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Hey arcDaniel , 

meinst du mich ? Übrigens , ich wollte eh vorher fragen was du mit "Trittbrettfahrer" meintest . Ich verstehe es leider nicht 

lg


----------



## Ralle@ (31. Oktober 2018)

Ich muss bei meiner Gainward Karte mal mit meinen IR Thermometer nachmessen.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. November 2018)

Raze78 schrieb:


> Hey arcDaniel ,
> 
> meinst du mich ? Übrigens , ich wollte eh vorher fragen was du mit "Trittbrettfahrer" meintest . Ich verstehe es leider nicht
> 
> lg



Also neine es war nicht für die Gemeint, sondern, dass die Ursache für die ausgefallenen 2080ti Karten immer klarer wird. 

Trittbrettfahrer war sehr überspitzt gemeint. Es ist halt so, dass mit den gehäuften Meldungen von defekten RTX Karten auch immer mehr User, ganz plötzlich Probleme haben und wie du von Hardware-Beta reden. Es werden Probleme all Allgemein dargestellt, obwohl es ein individuelles Problem ist. 
Man kann auch ein Problem neutral behandeln um erst mal zu prüfen ob mit dem eigenen System etwas nicht in Ordnung ist oder es sich vielleicht doch um ein allgemeines handelt. Aber sofort schreien und meckern? Ist das der richtige Weg? Ist das ein erwachsenes Verhalten? 

Ein Freund, welcher auf einer Hotline arbeitet, sagt immer, wir wären in einem "pays d'assistés". Für die die hier kein Französisch können. Eine Land von Bevormundeten. Aus meinem Beruf kann bekomme ich auch so ein Bild.

Es wirkt als wären die Leute nicht mehr in der Lage, sich erst mal selbst ein paar Gedanken zu machen, sondern müssen immer sofort mit der Hand genommen werden. Ich erlebe (wenn ich arbeite) täglich wie Leute zu mir kommen und sich beklagen, es braucht meist nicht sehr lange, dann verlassen sie, ziemlich geniert, wieder mein Büro. Ich habe aufgehört ein Blatt vor den Mund zu halten und zeige meiner Kundschaft den Spiegel hervor.
Das Allgemeinwissen nimmt immer mehr ab und ich finde es schockierend, wie gering das Wissen über Computer ist, in einem diesbezüglich als extrem bezeichneten Forum. Für mich ist/wäre es eine Grundvoraussetzung, dass man sich zuerst mal gewisse Grundkenntnisse über Computer aneignet, bevor man sich in einem solchen Forum austobt.

Selbstverständlich bin auch ich nicht fehlerfrei und lasse mich gerne belehren, allerdings sollte dies auch Kopf und Fuß haben. Auch hier im Forum gibt es viele User welche einen Großen Respekt von mir verdient haben und man von diesen in ihren bezüglichen Spezialbereichen sehr viel Wissen mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Snowhack (1. November 2018)

Raze78 schrieb:


> Hey arcDaniel ,
> 
> meinst du mich ? Übrigens , ich wollte eh vorher fragen was du mit "Trittbrettfahrer" meintest . Ich verstehe es leider nicht
> 
> lg



Wie sieht es jetzt mit deneine Frametimes aus in BF ONE ?


----------



## RX480 (1. November 2018)

Raze78 schrieb:


> Hey , ja @144Hz wie immer .. lg



Jo, 142.
Fängt mit f an und hört mit t auf.

btw.
Manchmal ist es einfach nur die Kombi Graka + Moni, die man passend einstellen sollte.
Würde ich immer als Erstes probieren, bevor man 2 Seiten CPU diskutiert.


----------



## RX480 (1. November 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> Also ich finde die leistung der GTX2070 beachtlich, lediglich der Preis muss noch ein bisschen runter.



Lass Dich mal aufklären bzgl. A-Chip vs. non-A-Chip.(über die "leistung" mit kleinem" l")
In der Hinsicht finde ich die Umfrage von Raff interessant. Hat hier schon Einer einen A-Chip auf ner 519,- €  RTX2070 ?
Und ging da Flashen ?

Für S noch zur Info wo AKTUELL ein non A-Chip mit dem neuesten Vulkan 1.10 - Game steht:
(da geht u.a. mit Custom 1080 +  Vega und ein bissel Vram-OC noch deutlich mehr)

Das Auftreten von S im Vega-Thread ist überflüssig.
 Wenn, dann bitte so sachdienlich wie arcDaniel.


----------



## RtZk (1. November 2018)

Ein einziges Spiel heranzuziehen ist wieder mal Cherrypicking par excellence.


----------



## RX480 (1. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ein einziges Spiel heranzuziehen ist wieder mal Cherrypicking par excellence.



Hr.  S hatte mit W2 bzw. VULKAN angefangen, wollte Ihm da nur up to Date weiterhelfen. Gern geschehen.
Außerdem ist StrangeBrigade Art of State für mGPU. (Was man so hört soll NV-Link auch gut mit 2x PCiE 8x funzen)
Für mich mit RX56cf wohl auch keine Probleme. NICE

Falls Dir Das als Info nicht reicht, kannst Du im RTX2070-Review-Thread nachschauen, 
wo ich mehrere GameBenches (von CB) hinsichtlich min fps @4k kommentiert hatte.
Geforce RTX 2070 im Test: Turing wird "günstig" - muss sich AMD fürchten?
Bei dem "wording" in der Überschrift braucht sich PCGH auch nicht wundern, wenn dann mal genauer hingeschaut wird.
Der Journalistenspeech muss wohl immer tendentiös sein. (oder die Kollegen verdienen zu viel Geld , um "preisgünstig" richtig einzuordnen)

Auf  BF5 bin ich mal gespannt. (DXR mit ner 2070) Da kann Hr. S dann gleich mal seine Graka testen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (1. November 2018)

Meine Güte hört doch mal damit auf alle Nase lang Unsinn zu posten.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hr.  S hatte mit W2 bzw. VULKAN angefangen, wollte Ihm da nur up to Date weiterhelfen. Gern geschehen.
> Außerdem ist StrangeBrigade Art of State für mGPU. (Was man so hört soll NV-Link auch gut mit 2x PCiE 8x funzen)
> Für mich mit RX56cf wohl auch keine Probleme. NICE
> 
> ...



Herr S hat wahrscheinlich nicht mal eine Grafikkarte und nervt die Leute hier wahrscheinlich genauso wie die Leute auf der Anderen Seite.
Benchmarks finden die Turinger sicher auch alleine. Hier ist auch glaube ich aktuell niemand mit einer 2070 zu gegen soweit ich weiß.


----------



## HisN (1. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bl9DfBYsrW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


In Fallout76\UHD jedenfalls läuft die Karte gut


----------



## sunyego (1. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ein einziges Spiel heranzuziehen ist wieder mal Cherrypicking par excellence.



Das Cherry Picking funktioniert doch auch nicht so richtig. Es gibt nicht einmal eine handvoll spiele wo rx64 sich durchsetzen kann.

GTX2070OC vs RX64OC

Asus GeForce RTX 2070 Strix OC im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

AMD sieht nur noch die rücklichter und  verbraucht dabei doppelt so viel Strom, lol.

Die stomhungrigsten sind die langsamsten und das sollen gelungene Karten sein ? haha, ich bitte euch, belügt euch doch nicht selbst. VEGA ist die reinste katastrophe und jeder der objektibv ist wird mir da zustimmen.
Launch-Analyse nVidia GeForce RTX 2070 (Seite 2) | 3DCenter.org
GeForce RTX 2080 /Ti Launchreviews: Die Testresultate zur UltraHD/4K-Performance im UEberblick | 3DCenter.org


R.I.P AMD


----------



## RX480 (1. November 2018)

Mr. S,
2x posten macht auch Nichts anders.

Du vgl. einen A-Chip, der wesentlich teurer ist mit ner Nitro+ für 475,-€.  Wieviel schneller musst Du dann immer unterwegs sein ?
Game abc ist eh dann dem Käufer überlassen, wo man sich auf eine Richtung/Farbe festlegt.

Zwecks Verbrauch und UV/OC darfst Du gern im VEGA-UV-Thread bei Gurdi schauen. I.d.R. schafft Gurdi den eff.Takt von CB-NitroOC mit 235W. Dito für Custom 1080, wo sicher auch mehr geht.
Also keine Größe, die für den normalen Gelegenheitsgamer ne Rolle spielt.


----------



## sunyego (1. November 2018)

Die karte ist schneller und deutlich effizienter, deswegen geht der Aufpreis völlig in ordnung.

Ja, ja der Gurdi mit seiner rx56 die sich um 90% übertaktet lässt und der 2080Ti das leben schwer macht, hör bitte auf. Ich habe schon genug gelacht.


----------



## RX480 (1. November 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> Ja, ja der Gurdi mit seiner rx56...



Mach Dich mal schlau, bevor Du mehr oder weniger nur Stu... postest. Seine 56ref läuft<200W.
Gurdi hat auch ne RX64@Morpheus, von Der ich sprach, die mit 235W von Ihm eingebremst wurde.#1074
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-108.html#post9549302

Wenn G. zu seinem Privatvergnügen noch zusätzlich die 56 pimpt ist das ne kleinere Liga. 399,-€ Wieviel bist Du da schneller ?
Mit der RTX2070 FE für 629,-€ musst Du dann schon ganz schön vorlegen, um nicht zu sagen 57,65% !!!
Da kannst Du sogar noch auswählen, ob Du seine 56ref. mit Originalbios oder die Custom Gigabyte mit 64-Bios nachschauen möchtest. (jeweils im Vega-Laberthread gepostet)

btw. 
Wenn Dich stört, das NV das Powerlimit bei den 2070 so zu macht, kann ich Dir auch net helfen.
Musste halt auf ne 2080 sparen, ist ja kaum noch teurer. ab 759,-€  Da geht auch mehr mit flashen.
INNO3D GeForce RTX 2080 X2 OC 8GB GDDR6 Grafikkarte bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Ralle@ (1. November 2018)

Ist zwar OT da es hier eigentlich um Turing geht

ABER

So schlecht ist die Vega nicht. Man muss halt Hand anlegen und die Karte optimieren, AMD knall ab Werk zu  viel Spannung drauf, wie es AMD schon seit Jahren macht, egal ob bei CPUs oder GPUs. Bei meinen Vega 64 LC Karten kann ich locker 130W einsparen ohne Performance Einbussen zu fürchten, im Gegenteil die Performance steigt sogar.
Klar, die Turing Karten kannst auch undervolten aber das Potenzial ist halt nicht so groß, zudem ist Vega auch kein Gegner für Turing sondern für Pascal. Dennoch ist eine 2070 je nach Game kein Problem, auch wenn die 2070 effizienter ist.


----------



## chaotium (1. November 2018)

@sunyego &  RX480 
Kehrt bitte zum Thema zurück.Danke


----------



## sunyego (1. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mach Dich mal schlau, bevor Du mehr oder weniger nur Stu... postest.
> Gurdi hat auch ne RX64@Morpheus, die mit 235W von Ihm eingebremst wurde.#1074
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-108.html#post9549302



....dann würde er eine GTX1080/070 sicherlich auf 110W runterbekommen, hmmm ? lol 
Vega ist sogar in 4K langsamer als die zweieinhalb jahre alte GTX1080 und verbraucht mehr als 2080Ti, findest du das etwa in ordnung ? Falls ja, mein beileid !
GeForce RTX 2080 /Ti Launchreviews: Die Testresultate zur UltraHD/4K-Performance im UEberblick | 3DCenter.org

Akzeptiere die Tatsachen, die nicht zu ändern sind.


----------



## RX480 (1. November 2018)

Es steht außer Frage, das die Pascals sich hervorragend UV lassen. Nach m.E. sogar besser als Vega, 
zumindestens im absoluten min.V -Wert.
Relativ ist natürlich der hohe Startwert von AMD mit 1,20V  kaum zu überbieten und bringt dann viel UV.

Daher habe ich auch NIE in irgendeinem Thread das UV von Pascal angezweifelt. Das ist nach m.E. deshalb auch ein großer Konkurrent für Turing.

Xtrame hat vollkommen Recht.
Back to Topic.
Diese S..Längenvgl. von S hier und im Vega-Thread(mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Schaffe) sind vollkommen überflüssig.
UV/OC +Verbrauchsdiagramme von Reviewern sind eh nicht zu gebrauchen. (3dC bildet dann mit Excel den Querschnitt von
vielen Reviews ab, ohne Wertung, ob ABC sinnvoll gemacht waren. Das ist nur Was für Fertig-PC-Käufer.)

Ich freue mich auch viel mehr, über den guten Erfolg von NV-Link zu posten, als alte Kamellen zu diskutieren.
Hat denn der Kollege mit dem 144Hz - Moni + RTX nun endlich mal sein fps-Limit auf 142 gesetzt ?
Halte Das für wahrscheinlich das 125-165fps da immer bei 144 nen Hopser machen.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2018)

Vielleicht noch kurz als Klarstellung, meine V56 läuft auf 210 Watt, die V64 auf 280Watt und die Gigabyte 56er die ich für nen Kollegen gekauft und optimiert habe brauch 270Watt.


----------



## RX480 (1. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch kurz als Klarstellung, meine V56 läuft auf 210 Watt, die V64 auf 280Watt und die Gigabyte 56er die ich für nen Kollegen gekauft und optimiert habe brauch 270Watt.



Danke für die schnelle Info.
Führst Du mal noch Alles im Morpheus-Thread zusammen mit den aktuellen Werten ? Da kann dann bei Bedarf Jeder nachschauen, und Du auch mal noch Ändern. Kannst ja dann hier und im Vega-Thread posten , wenn Du einen repräsentativen Stand hast.
(muss nicht Heute oder Morgen sein)


----------



## arcDaniel (1. November 2018)

Also was manche User hier angeht, ich denke jetzt werden sich hier ein paar angesprochen fühlen:
Lieber eine Rote (resp. grüne) Brille auf, durch welche man noch etwas sehen kann, als ein großen dickes grüne (resp. rote) Brett vor dem Kopf.

Hier ist meine Brille:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amon (1. November 2018)

Ich hab nach über 10 Jahren die rote Brille abgesetzt und jetzt die grüne auf. Is doch schei*egal.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (1. November 2018)

Ich hatte jetzt viele Jahre Nvidia und würde gerne mal wieder was von Team Red kaufen. Ich finde die Unausgewogenheit am Markt zur Zeit nicht gut. Meine letzte Radeon war übrigens die 9800 Pro, die ich damals für Far Cry 1 gekauft hatte...


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Info.
> Führst Du mal noch Alles im Morpheus-Thread zusammen mit den aktuellen Werten ? Da kann dann bei Bedarf Jeder nachschauen, und Du auch mal noch Ändern. Kannst ja dann hier und im Vega-Thread posten , wenn Du einen repräsentativen Stand hast.
> (muss nicht Heute oder Morgen sein)



Ich werd mal Links zu den anderen Builds setzen.


----------



## sunyego (1. November 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt viele Jahre Nvidia und würde gerne mal wieder was von Team Red kaufen. Ich finde die Unausgewogenheit am Markt zur Zeit nicht gut. Meine letzte Radeon war übrigens die 9800 Pro, die ich damals für Far Cry 1 gekauft hatte...



AMD bremst mit ihren lahmen, stromhunrgigen krücken die Entwicklung enorm.

...bis NV gezwungen ist was schnelleres als 2080Ti auf die beine zu stellen vergehen sicherlich wieder 2-3 jahre. Nicht einmal 1080Ti hat einen gegenspieler. Es schockiert mich wie sich das alles entwickelt hat in den letzten jahren.

Das traurige dabei ist das es einige gibt die solche fehlkonstruktionen ala vega hochloben.


----------



## RX480 (1. November 2018)

Man kann ja auch mehrere PC`s  betreiben u.a. auch mit bunten CPU`s.
Bei mir bleiben die guten Stücke teilweise ewig am Laufen. Xp+W7+W10.

btw.
im Post über mir schon wieder der selbsternannte  Experte für Chipdesign....
Werde mich aber nicht mehr dazu äußern.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. November 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> AMD bremst mit ihren lahmen, stromhunrgigen krücken die Entwicklung enorm.
> 
> ...bis NV gezwungen ist was schnelleres als 2080Ti auf die beine zu stellen vergehen sicherlich wieder 2-3 jahre. Nicht einmal 1080Ti hat einen gegenspieler. Es schockiert mich wie sich das alles entwickelt hat in den letzten jahren.
> 
> Das traurige dabei ist das einige soclhe fehlkonstruktion wie vega noch hochloben.



Sag mal, das Brett, wie dick ist es?


----------



## RX480 (2. November 2018)

@arcDaniel
Es gibt alternativ noch einen Philips UHD-HDR600 mit VA-Panel. (leider keine Reviews zu Dimmingzonen etc.)
Preislich in Deiner Range und als Gimmick noch Pivot-Funktion. Zwar nur 60Hz, aber für den Preis OK.
Philips 328P6VUBREB: 31,5-Zoll-Monitor mit USB-Typ-C-Docking - Notebookcheck.com News
https://www.proshop.de/Monitore/Phi...eizhals&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pricesite

Ist schon blöd, das nur die teuren G-Sync Modelle (>2,5T€) die 98Hz mit RGB 4:4:4 haben.


----------



## arcDaniel (2. November 2018)

Wie gesagt Monitor steht hinten an 

Ich habe aber jetzt meine neue D5 Pumpe in Betreibe und die Temperaturen der RTX gingen etwas zurück, so 2-3 Grad. Mein Detla GPU zum Wasser beträgt nun etwa 13°C.

Die Pumpe ist klasse und ein nettes neues Spielzeug, auch wenn noch nicht alles funktioniert. Der Virtuelle Durchfluss will nicht, bin aber dahinter.

Was aber noch immer bleicht, ist dass GPU Temperaturen von 39-40° (mit dem EK Block) bei einer Zimmertemperatur von 23-26°C, von mir noch immer als Unmöglich betrachtet werden. Meine jetzige Pumpe hat sogar einen besseren Flow als dem "anderen" Kollegen seine. Dieser Geselle hat sicherlich Zauberwasser in seinem Loop.


----------



## -Gast- (2. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Was aber noch immer bleicht, ist dass GPU Temperaturen von 39-40° (mit dem EK Block) bei einer Zimmertemperatur von 23-26°C, von mir noch immer als Unmöglich betrachtet werden. Meine jetzige Pumpe hat sogar einen besseren Flow als dem "anderen" Kollegen seine. Dieser Geselle hat sicherlich Zauberwasser in seinem Loop.



Hm, ich kann zwecks fehlender Raumptemperatur in diesem Bereich leider nicht wirklich dazu beitragen, herauszufinden, ob das möglich ist. Alles was ich beitragen kann sind meine Idle-Temps, nachdem der Loop 3h in Betrieb war und dann die dazugehörigen Temperaturen bei Vollauslastung nach 30min Spielen.
Momentan bin ich bei 22°C im Idle (Profil höchsteistung im Nvidia Controlpanel gewählt, also vermutlich nicht maximal mögliche Idle-Einsparung). Nach 30minuten Pubg ohne Vsync bei 5120x2880 Ultra (ausser Schatten und Antialiasing. Was mir aber dauerhafte 99% Auslastung gibt) bin ich bei 36/37°C. Meine Pumpe läuft extrem langsam, man sieht im Bay-Res gerade so, dass sich das Wasser bewegt. Auch die Lüfter sind so leise gestellt, dass ich nur die Pumpen höre.

Ich glaube, dass der EK extrem kritisch ist, was montage angeht. Wenn man ausschließlich die Original vorgeschlagenen Pads verwendet, sollte es aber Kein Problem geben.


----------



## arcDaniel (2. November 2018)

Du sagtest ja selbst, deine Raumtemperatur auf dem Dachboden sei nur 15°C, wenn du einen idle von 22°C Grad hast, wird deine Wassertemperatur so um die 20°C liegen unter last, dann deine Temperaturen mit 36/37°C hier wird das Wasser ja auch leicht wärmer, kommt man mit einem Delta von 15°C Wasser/GPU schon hin.

Das ist genau das was Igor bei seinem Test als Fazit zieht und sich mit 99,9% der Erfahrungsberichte abdeckt. Nur ein User hat halt das unmögliche machbar gemacht und er beharrt sich halt darauf, dass sonst nix getrixt wurde.  

Auch wenn ich jetzt durch die Pumpe leicht bessere Temperaturen habe, ist dies nicht weil mein Delta runter ging, sondern weil der höhere Durchfluss, den ganzen Loop etwas kühler macht. Vorher hatte ich ja nur eine 6W DDC, dieses kastrierte Modell kann man nicht mit einer normalen DDC vergleichen, dennoch lief sie lange gut und leise. Sie wird aber eine Zukunft in einem "neueren" Retro-Projekt (Ist ein Phenom II schon retro?) weiterleben dürfen.


----------



## Helios93 (2. November 2018)

YouTube


----------



## -Gast- (2. November 2018)

Vielleicht teste irgendwann mal noch, ob der Durchfluss beim EK wirklich irgendwie entscheidend ist. Meine bisherigen festellungen mit der 1080 damals waren, dass dem nicht wirklich so ist.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (2. November 2018)

Ich habe mich jetzt mit zwei WaKü-Herstellern ausgetauscht und ein Delta von 15 Grad ist schon sehr, sehr gut. Da der Die der 2080 Ti deutlich dicker ist als bei der 1080 Ti sind gleiche Deltas wie bei Pascal schon theoretisch gar nicht machbar. Zauberwasser halt 

ich hatte meist 17°C Delta und nachdem ich die Pumpenleistung von 40/l/min halbiert habe, waren es - tadaa - exakt 15 Grad.


----------



## HisN (2. November 2018)

450 Watt Galax-Labor-Bios ist geleaked (liegt bei Techpowerup).
Wer Freude an sowas hat^^
Funktioniert scheinbar auf den Referenz-PCBs


----------



## arcDaniel (2. November 2018)

FormatC schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt mit zwei WaKü-Herstellern ausgetauscht und ein Delta von 15°C ist schon sehr, sehr gut. Da der Die der 2080 Ti deutlich dicker ist als bei der 1080 Ti sind gleiche Deltas wie bei Pascal schon theoretisch gar nicht machbar. Zauberwasser halt



Danke, dass du dich hier selbst auch mal meldest  Das schätze ich sehr. 

Somit schein der EK Block doch gar nicht so übel zu sein. Der Heatkiller gefällt mir dennoch sehr gut, vielleicht wechsle ich dennoch nur der Optik und des Spass wegen.


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2018)

8800 auf dem GDDR6, da scheint teilweise noch was zu gehen.
YouTube


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (2. November 2018)

Hat zufällig jemand die 2080 Ti als MSI Sea Hawk ?
Bin grad ernsthaft am Überlegen, meine Gainward zurückzuschicken und mir dafür die Seahawk zu bestellen wegen der Temperaturen/Defekte. Mich regt das fürchterlich auf, immer im Hinterkopf zu haben, dass die Karte jeden Moment abrauchen könnte...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 8800 auf dem GDDR6, da scheint teilweise noch was zu gehen.
> YouTube



an welcher Stelle kommt das mit dem 8800 ?

ich hab nur in den Tablellen +1080 gefunden (also 8080)


----------



## arcDaniel (2. November 2018)

WLAN-Kabel schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand die 2080 Ti als MSI Sea Hawk ?
> Bin grad ernsthaft am Überlegen, meine Gainward zurückzuschicken und mir dafür die Seahawk zu bestellen wegen der Temperaturen/Defekte. Mich regt das fürchterlich auf, immer im Hinterkopf zu haben, dass die Karte jeden Moment abrauchen könnte...



Die Seahawk gibt es als 2 Versionen, die Normale und die EK

Von der normalen würde ich sogar sehr stark abraten, da hier nur die GPU mit einer AiO Wasserkühlung gekühlt wird und der rest mit einem DHE-Lüfter. Die sollte noch schneller hops gehen als die FE.

Die EK Version ist ein Custom PCB mit einem extra für diesen angefertigten EKWB Fullcover Block. Hierfür brauchst du allerdings auch eine erweiterbare Wasserkühlung und kannst dann von jeglichen vorteilen profitieren.

Einfacher wäre es dann aber einfach die Gainward auf Wasserkühler um zu bauen.


----------



## -Gast- (2. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Danke, dass du dich hier selbst auch mal meldest  Das schätze ich sehr.
> 
> Somit schein der EK Block doch gar nicht so übel zu sein. Der Heatkiller gefällt mir dennoch sehr gut, vielleicht wechsle ich dennoch nur der Optik und des Spass wegen.



Ich bin mit meinem EK sehr zufrieden. Die gehen zwar mit den Wärmeleitpads sehr sparsam um (habe selber noch ein paar hinzugefügt, wenn auch wohl unnötig und mit Vorsicht zu genießen... Hat man nicht genug Auswahl bei der Dicke, dann kann man schnell mal den guten Kontakt zu den restlichen Komponenten riskieren).
Das einzige was ich zu bemängeln habe, ist dieser weiße Klumpen, der am Ende dran hängt. Ohne den schauts auch blöd aus, aber ich hätte darauf verzichten können. Den RGB-Kram hab ich allerdings entfernt. Ich mags so schlicht wie möglich.


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> an welcher Stelle kommt das mit dem 8800 ?
> 
> ich hab nur in den Tablellen +1080 gefunden (also 8080)



Sry vertippt. 8080 meinte ich.


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (3. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Die Seahawk gibt es als 2 Versionen, die Normale und die EK
> 
> Von der normalen würde ich sogar sehr stark abraten, da hier nur die GPU mit einer AiO Wasserkühlung gekühlt wird und der rest mit einem DHE-Lüfter. Die sollte noch schneller hops gehen als die FE.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antwort. Meinte schon die "normale" mit der AIO. Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass die wie auf den Bildern von Caseking echt nur nen 120er Radiator hat.
Dann werd ich die Gainward erst einmal behalten und dann nach ein paar Monaten "Testphase" mir nochmal anschauen, wie man vielleicht auch als handwerklich komplette Niete ne Custom Loop bauen kann  hatte ich schon bestimmt drei Mal überlegt, aber ich hab vor der Montage des GPU-Blocks und dem Verschlauchen bzw. Verrohren einfach mega Respekt. Sofern die Karte dann überhaupt noch läuft


----------



## sunyego (3. November 2018)

Der Preis geht jetzt schon runter :
GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 2070 WINDFORCE 8 GB  Enthusiast Grafikkarte - Grafikkarten PCI Express - computeruniverse

...da kann man wie ich finde nicht meckern.Luft nach unten ist natürlich noch reichlich vorhanden.


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2018)

WLAN-Kabel schrieb:


> ...hatte ich schon bestimmt drei Mal überlegt, aber ich hab vor der Montage des GPU-Blocks und dem Verschlauchen bzw. Verrohren einfach mega Respekt. Sofern die Karte dann überhaupt noch läuft


Im Vergleich zu den restlichen Arbeiten ist das montieren des Kühlers schon die komplizierteste Aufgabe. Und genau da kommt ja dann die Seahawk EK ins Spiel die einem den Punkt abnimmt. 
Verschlauchen (nicht verrohren, das hat abgesehen von der Optik nur Nachteile) und montieren von CPU Kühler ist dagegen wirklich mega einfach.


----------



## arcDaniel (3. November 2018)

Das Problem mit der Wasserkühlung ist eher, dass man es vernünftig angehen muss. Wenn man hier Spart wird man das Potential sehen mit den Werten aber niemals Glücklich. Also muss man schin etwas Geld in die Hand nehmen.

Wenn man aber einen vernünftigen Loop hat, will man nicht mehr zurück und den zuküftige Grafikkartenpreisen werden schon im Kopf 150Euro dazu gerechnet 🤪🤪🤪


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2018)

Ich kaufe seit Ewigkeiten eine Generation hinterher, da kostet die Wakü normalerweise gar nichts mehr extra.  
Ansich muss man halt ein Mal etwas bei der Radifläche klotzen, dann halten sich die zukünftigen Kosten wirklich in überschaubarem Rahmen, wenn man bedenkt dass selbige und auch Pumpe und CPU-Kühler Jahr(zehnt)e halten.


----------



## Camari (3. November 2018)

Ich hab mal eine kurze Frage...

Hab meine RTX 2080 heute bekommen und direkt mal superposition 1080p Extreme durchlaufen lassen.

ist das Ergebnis für eine RTX 2080 normal? Hab nichts übertaktet oder sonstiges.


----------



## HisN (3. November 2018)

In 1080p läuft das ganze Ding im CPU Limit.
Selbst in 4K Optimized hänge ich mit einer 2080TI noch weite Stellen im CPU-Limit.

Falls Du die Transferleistung nicht selbst bringst: Das Ergebnis ist die Leistung Deiner CPU, nicht die Leistung Deiner Graka.
Und das Benchmark zeigt es Dir sogar an. Schau auf die Auslastung der Graka. Hängt die nicht ständig bei 99%, bist Du im CPU-Limit.


----------



## arcDaniel (3. November 2018)

Hier mal mein schnelles Ergebnis mit der 2080ti und leichtes OC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> In 1080p läuft das ganze Ding im CPU Limit.
> Selbst in 4K Optimized hänge ich mit einer 2080TI noch weite Stellen im CPU-Limit.
> 
> Falls Du die Transferleistung nicht selbst bringst: Das Ergebnis ist die Leistung Deiner CPU, nicht die Leistung Deiner Graka.
> Und das Benchmark zeigt es Dir sogar an. Schau auf die Auslastung der Graka. Hängt die nicht ständig bei 99%, bist Du im CPU-Limit.



Der 1080p Ex.ist fordernder als 4k Optimized.


----------



## HisN (3. November 2018)

Echt? Schau ich nochmal genau hin.


----------



## EddyBaldon (3. November 2018)

Der aktuelle 4K 2080 ti Score liegt bei 13.121

[Ranking] Unigine Superposition

Mein nostalgisches 1080 ti SLI liegt bei 4K bei19.231 und das noch bevor ich auf 8700k umgerüstet hatte mit meinem alten 4770K

[Ranking] Unigine Superposition

Eine singel GPU die das schafft, ist nicht die nächste, sondern frühestens die übernächste Generation. So viel zu Turing.


----------



## chaotium (3. November 2018)

Wieso schaut immer nach so einem nichtssagendem Benchmark?
Spiel einschalten und schauen wie viel FPS. Fertig.


----------



## EddyBaldon (3. November 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wieso schaut immer nach so einem nichtssagendem Benchmark?


Reproduzierbar, verifizierbar.



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Spiel einschalten und schauen wie viel FPS. Fertig.


Welches der zehntausend möglichen Spiele denn und mit welchen nachweisbaren Einstellungen?


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Echt? Schau ich nochmal genau hin.



Deutlich niedrigere Fps. im 1080p Ex. Die Last auf der GPU ist aber bei 4K Opt. höher, zumindest auf Vega.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (3. November 2018)

Ich sitze auf der Arbeit, kannst Du für mich netterweise ein Screen vom Bench machen, nicht vom Ergebnis.
Die Auslastung der Graka ist die ganze Zeit angezeigt.
Die FPS sagen ja nun mal gar nix darüber aus ob man im Graka-Limit ist oder nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich sitze auf der Arbeit, kannst Du für mich netterweise ein Screen vom Bench machen, nicht vom Ergebnis.
> Die Auslastung der Graka ist die ganze Zeit angezeigt.
> Die FPS sagen ja nun mal gar nix darüber aus ob man im Graka-Limit ist oder nicht.



Ich wüsste jetzt nicht was das bringen soll.
Meine Karte läuft in beiden Benches im GPU Limit und zwar dauerhaft. Im 1080p Ex siehst du garantiert kein CPU Limit.
Das sollte genau genug sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (3. November 2018)

Es zeigt mir ein GPU-Limit was ich über die Auslastung der Graka, nicht über die FPS sehe. Das ist für mich ein Beweis im Gegensatz zu der Anzahl FPS.
Vielen Dank für die Mühe. Und jetzt das gleiche mit einer deutlich schnelleren 2080


----------



## arcDaniel (3. November 2018)

Also bei 1080p Extreme scheint es bei mir mit 2080ti etwas knapp mit der CPU zu werden, da kann man schon eine leichte Delle erkennen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2018)

Das dürfte praktisch aber keine Rolle spielen. Bei einer 2080 schon gar nicht.


----------



## arcDaniel (3. November 2018)

Klar nicht, jedoch finde ich es schön zu sehen, dass mein "billiger" Ryzen, welcher noch nicht mal sonderlich schnellen Ram hat, dennoch in der Lage ist einer 2080ti genug Leistung zur Verfügung zu stellen in 1080p. 

Es gibt ja Leute, die würden Behaupten dass mein Ryzen bei 1080p immer im CPU Limit sei, sogar bei einer GTX1080 oder Vega64... es wäre mir anzuraten, doch einen Intel i9 9900K zu kaufen...


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Klar nicht, jedoch finde ich es schön zu sehen, dass mein "billiger" Ryzen, welcher noch nicht mal sonderlich schnellen Ram hat, dennoch in der Lage ist einer 2080ti genug Leistung zur Verfügung zu stellen in 1080p.
> 
> Es gibt ja Leute, die würden Behaupten dass mein Ryzen bei 1080p immer im CPU Limit sei, sogar bei einer GTX1080 oder Vega64... es wäre mir anzuraten, doch einen Intel i9 9900K zu kaufen...



Die Spiele die sowas betrifft sind meist eh grottig programmiert.


----------



## HisN (3. November 2018)

Und genau deshalb predige ich ständig das es da keinen wirklichen Zusammenhang gibt, sondern man das für jeden Fall einzeln anschauen sollte.
Nur deshalb exerzieren wir das hier durch.
Software + Settings sind in der Regel wichtiger als der Name der Hardware 
Ich wäre jetzt beim Superposition 1080 tatsächlich von einem CPU-Limit ausgegangen, weil ich mit meinem 4.5Ghz-Prozessor in 4K-Optimized ca 25% der Zeit im CPU-Limit hänge. Aber vielen Dank, dass ihr mir da die Augen geöffnet habt. Die leichte Delle ist glaube ich zu verschmerzen^^. 
Schau doch mal was Dein Ryzen im 4K Optimized macht .. da gehts bestimmt bis auf 80% runter teilweise. IN 4K 



Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Spiele die sowas betrifft sind meist eh grottig programmiert.



Was eigentlich ein Null-Argument ist. Denn Du kannst NIX, aber auch GAR NIX daran ändern wie die Games programmiert werden. 
Du zockst sie, oder Du lässt es. DAS ist die Wahl die Du hast. Und wenn ein Game Spaß macht, dann mit verlaub, ist es mir Scheissegal ob es nur auf einem Kern läuft. Denn ein Game kann noch so geil die 16 Kerne von meiner CPU auslasten, wenn es keinen Spaß macht ... was interessiert es mich dann?
Das ist wie üblich das Pferd von der falschen Seite aufzäumen.
Und dann noch der eigene Tellerrand, der da immer mit reinspielt. 
Die Leute bei denen es Ruckelt erzählen *immer* wie ******** es doch Programmiert ist. Egal wie alt und lahm ihre Hardware ist.
Bei den Leuten, bei denen es gut läuft ... die interessiert es nicht ob es jetzt gut oder schlecht programmiert ist .. es läuft doch gut.


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (3. November 2018)

Wie halt auf dem Nvidia Youtube Channel einfach gestern eine Videoanleitung zum Umbau der FE auf Wasserkühlung hochgeladen wurde 
YouTube


----------



## HisN (3. November 2018)

OMG .. ohne ESD-Bändchen ... da werden doch viele im Forum aufschrein^^


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. November 2018)

Sag bloß du erdest dich. 
Ich habe das in meinen inzwischen über 20 Jahren PC basteln noch nie gemacht und hatte so auch noch nie einen defekt.


----------



## HisN (3. November 2018)

Never.
Ich bin ja inzwischen ein relativ alter Sack, und habe ein paar Jahre bei einem größeren PC-Händler Rechner geschraubt ... mir ist noch kein Computerteil wissentlich daran eingegangen, und ich hatte wirklich viele in der Hand.


----------



## -Gast- (3. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> OMG .. ohne ESD-Bändchen ... da werden doch viele im Forum aufschrein^^


Jaja, das berüchtigte ESD-Bändchen, das man laut Kuka-Schulung immer Tragen soll, wenn man an der Steuerung Fehlersuche betreibt. Toll, dass kein einziger Servicetechniker das trägt.


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (3. November 2018)

Am besten ist ja der Kerl aus dem The Verge- Video, der das Bändchen trägt, ohne es irgendwomit verbunden zu haben 

Trotzdem irgendwie krass, dass Nvidia jetzt offenbar versucht, den Leuten den Umbau schmackhaft zu machen, damit nicht noch mehr RMAs kommen


----------



## arcDaniel (3. November 2018)

@HisN: Zu der Sache mit der schlechten Programmierung. Da gebe ich dir absolut Recht, wir können nichts daran ändern und wenn das Spiel gut ist, ist es auch egal ob es jetzt einen Kern oder 16 Threads auslastet. Dennoch ist es manchmal ärgerlich, wenn ein Spiel wie z.B. Starcraft2, welches ich immer noch gerne zocke, dropt, weil es nur 1-2 Threads nutzt. Je nach Mission, wenn viele Einheiten auf dem Schirm sind, wird es echt böse. Dennoch hatte ich damals die Terraner Campagne mit einem Phenom II fertig gespielt und hatte meinen Spass.

@All zu dem ESD-Bändchen
Ich beschäftige mit seit 1997 mit Computern, habe lange Nebenbei in einem PC Geschäft, Computer zusammengeschraubt und Umgebaut. Ich habe eine abgeschlossene Lehre als Elektrotechniker (Grundwissen ist noch da, bin aber seit etwa 14 Jahren aus dem Beruf) und hatte wirklich noch NIE ein ESD-Bändchen an. Ich habe mich noch NIE extra geerdet.
--> Ich und die diverse Hardware haben es immer überlebt.

@All einfach nur so:
Es ist doch viel Lustiger sich über die positiven Seiten unserer Hardware, egal aus welchem Lager zu unterhalten und auszutauschen, als dieser übliche Hate


----------



## HisN (3. November 2018)

Na klar ist es ärgerlich, aber "schlecht programmiert" als Argument heranzuziehen? Ist das dann wirklich der richtige Weg?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. November 2018)

Schöner wäre es wenn nVidia auch gleich von beginn an Wassergekühlte FEs anbieten würde.


----------



## arcDaniel (3. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Na klar ist es ärgerlich, aber "schlecht programmiert" als Argument heranzuziehen? Ist das dann wirklich der richtige Weg?



Nein ist es nicht. Dennoch ist es, wie soll ich es erklären, wenn du nun dein Traumhardware hast oder zusammenstellst und dein Lieblingsspiel gehört zu den Ausnahmen, welche genau auf dieser Hardware nicht sauber läuft, weil es eben nicht für diese Optimiert wurde.

Komm ich nehme mein System als Beispiel, mein Ryzen mag ich sehr, ich mag mein System sehr und es reicht mir für 99% der Spiele, da ich eher auf schöne Bilder als auf schnelle Bilder stehe. Dennoch möchte ich stabile 60fps, richtig stabile.

Möchte ich nun SC2 zocken, wäre ich aber mit dem billigsten i3 K-Intel@5ghz besser beraten (und sogar dann muss mit drops gerechnet werden). Das ist halt blöd. Hätte Blizzard auf ein paar mehr Kerne optimiert, gerade, da das Spiel heute auch noch Kompetitiv gespielt wird, würde die CPU deutlich an Bedeutung verlieren. 

Aber wie du schon sagt, ändern kann man es nicht, man muss halt das beste daraus machen. Wir sitzen ja alle im gleichen Bot 

Ich habe es aber jetzt mal installiert, bin mal gespannt wie gut es sich mit der RTX Tunen lässt. 5K?


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Na klar ist es ärgerlich, aber "schlecht programmiert" als Argument heranzuziehen? Ist das dann wirklich der richtige Weg?



Es geht darum das es dann irrelevant ist ob du 45 oder 50 Fps hast, das ist der springende Punkt auf dem meine Aussage abzielt. Ein passendes Beispiel dazu wäre z.B. Frostpunk.
Die Engine läuft halb einfach immer *******,bei manchen System dann halb etwas beschissener.


----------



## HisN (3. November 2018)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich das leider noch nicht ausführlich anzocken konnte, aber 60 FPS in UHD ist doch gar nicht so schlecht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich das leider noch nicht ausführlich anzocken konnte, aber 60 FPS in UHD ist doch gar nicht so schlecht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warte mal bis du im Endgame angekommen bist.
Selber Krater, einmal frisch gestartet und einmal Lategame aus dem PCGH bench.WQHD Max Out.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (3. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich das leider noch nicht ausführlich anzocken konnte, aber 60 FPS in UHD ist doch gar nicht so schlecht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ist ja auch noch nicht viel los. Wird ähnlich wie bei SC2 sein, nichts los, fps im 3stelligen Bereich problemlos, sobals es richtig los geht, gehts teilweise unter 30fps...

RTS und Simulationen sind halt in dem Sinne extrem CPU Lastig. Dass es aber anders geht, zeigt Halo Wars 2.

Ein Beispiel aber für keine Günstige Optimierung bei GPUs ist z.B. Divinity Original Sin 2 lief damals auf meiner GTX1080 in 4K sehr gut mit der Vega64 war es grausam.
Das Spiel, welches ich selbser erleben konnt, wo die differenz bei 2 Grafikkarten gleicher Leistungsklasse so einen riesen Unterschied in der Performance hatte. 
Die RTX2080ti gähnt hier nur leicht.

Anderes Spiel, ReCore, läuft rein von den fps Werten mit der RTX zwar schneller, jedoch fühlt es sich genauso bescheiden an, wie vorher mit der Vega64. Die Frametimes sind mies und es gibt kein CPU Limit.

ReCore ist vielleicht ein gutes Beispiel für das was Gurdi meinte, wegen schlechter Programmierung fühlt es sich immer schlecht an, egal ob mit viel Leistung oder extre viel Leistung.


----------



## chaotium (3. November 2018)

Ob das Video jetzt was mit der Ramgate zu tun hat weiß nur NV.

Aber meine Glaskugel hatte mal recht. Sie sagte ein Skandal und es kam einer xD


----------



## Camari (3. November 2018)

Ich hab mal gerade bei GPU-z nachgeschaut und dort wird mir angezeigt das der verbaute GDDR6 Speicher von Samsung ist. Ich ging davon aus das überwiegend von Micron Speicher verbaut ist?

Hat hier noch jemand Samsung Speicher (RTX 2080) oder ist das eher selten ?


----------



## chaotium (3. November 2018)

vielleicht wird auf der RTX2080 non TI Samsung verbaut?


----------



## Camari (3. November 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> vielleicht wird auf der RTX2080 non TI Samsung verbaut?



Ich weiß es nicht. Wenn man einfach mal nach Screenshots von anderen GPU-Z Bildern einer RTX 2080 schaut sieht man nur Micron oder Hynix auf den Screenshots. Deswegen war ich etwas verwundert.


----------



## Gurdi (4. November 2018)

Denkbar das Samsung als zulieferer noch beigesprungen ist. Eigentlich sind die Samsungchips nicht vorgesehen gewesen. Es kann  aber auch einfach ein Auslesefehler des Tools sein.
Hast du den Speicher mal übertaktet?


----------



## arcDaniel (4. November 2018)

Rein vom Bios wird Samsung, Hynix und Micron unterstützt.

Auf GPU-Z Screenshots sind 2080 Karten zu sehen welche Micron Ram anzeigen, also gehe ich nicht von einem Auslesefehler aus.

Eigentlich spricht nichts dagegen warum nicht auch Samsung Ram verbaut werden sollte. Nvidia wird für die FE Karten einen Vertrag mit Micron haben, was die anderen Marken aber verbauen ist wohl denen überlassen. Die Frage ist nur, ist es besser?

Samsung macht extrem guten Ram, das stelle ich gar nicht in Frage, dennoch haben die auch je nach Preis eine Qualität von bis.

Sehr interessant jedenfalls.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Camari (4. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Denkbar das Samsung als zulieferer noch beigesprungen ist. Eigentlich sind die Samsungchips nicht vorgesehen gewesen. Es kann  aber auch einfach ein Auslesefehler des Tools sein.
> Hast du den Speicher mal übertaktet?



Hab die neuste Version von GPU-Z runtergeladen und übertaktet hab ich die Grafikkarte nicht. Nachdem ich gelesen habe das viele Probleme mit der RTX 2080 haben lass ich lieber die Finger davon was übertakten betrifft vorallem weil mir die Leistung auch ohne Übertaktung mehr als genug für mich ist. Bin froh das es ohne Bildfehler oder sonstiges einwandfrei läuft.

Ob der Samsung Speicher nun Vorteile bringt ? Wohl eher nicht oder ? Vielleicht lässt sich dieser besser übertakten.


----------



## FortuneHunter (4. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> ReCore ist vielleicht ein gutes Beispiel für das was Gurdi meinte, wegen schlechter Programmierung fühlt es sich immer schlecht an, egal ob mit viel Leistung oder extre viel Leistung.



Wenn man sich die Frametimes von Recore mal zu Gemüte führt, kann man das nur bestätigen. Hier die Steam Version 1440P auf einer GTX1080 Alles auf den höchsten Einstellungen:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. November 2018)

So jetzt aber mal wieder neue Erkenntnisse zur (meiner) RTX 2080ti

Hier mal ein erster Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach, habe ich nunr 373W PT? 
Ja, bei Techpowerup ist mittlerweile das EVGA RTX2080ti FTW3 Bios verfügbar und es lies sich problemlos auf meine XC Ultra flashen.
Hier war ich etwas experimentierfreudiger, da meine Platine zwar dem FE PCB gleicht und auch Baugleich scheint, soll es sich laut EVGA aber um ihre eigene Platine handeln und nicht zu 100% gleich der FE sein soll. Zudem hält im gegensatz zum Galax Bios, dieses die Spezifikationen ein. 

Ja die FTW3 hat zusätzliche Sensoren und habe ich auch gefragt, was passiert wenn ich Precision starte und dieser die Sensoren nicht findet. BSOD? 
Nein gar nichts, er erkennt die Karte als FTW3 Ultra und zeigt nun die GPU Temperatur an. Hier ein Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den ersten Versuch, packt meine Karte dennoch nicht mehr OC. Mein Chip macht bei +/- 2055mhz dicht. Jedoch werden diese nun deutlich stabiler gehalten.
Obwohl nur 35W mehr zur verfügung stehen, schein dies zu reichen, dass ich deutlich seltener in PT renne. Zudem habe ich auch weniger Spulenfiepen. Ich habe die Vermutung, dass das Fiepen teils durch das Regeln des PT entsteht. 

Ein weiteres Phänomen oder Verbesserung habe ich bei Folding@Home:
Hier habe ich schon länger bemerkt, dass zwar der Druckschnittverbrauch gering ist, die Karte aber alle paar Sekunden ins PT rennt. Das ist sehr gut bemerkbar, wenn man ein Video schau während die Karte faltet, alle paar Sekunden ein Ruckler und jedes mal wenn die Karte ins PT rennt. 
Nun mit den 35W mehr, ist der Durchschnittsverbrauch nicht gestiegen, jedoch, rennt die Karte nicht mehr ins PT und die Ruckler oder Einschränkungen der Nutzen des PC, während dem Falten sind deutlich geringer.

Ich konnte bis dato noch keine Nachteile feststellen, somit bin ich froh dieses Risiko eingegangen zu sein.


----------



## -Gast- (4. November 2018)

FAH hat nicht immer gleiche lasten anliegen. Manche nutzen die Karte powermäßig etwas mehr, manche weniger. Manche konstant, manche nicht.


----------



## Snowhack (4. November 2018)

hab seit kurzen 

Bluescreens beim Zocken @Stock  mit meiner KFA2 RTX 2080Ti OC Black.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was nun ? 

Ich glaub ich schick Sie direkt wieder ein, bin noch in den 14 Tagen.

@arcDaniel 

Ich würde das Bios nicht verwenden

selbst KFA2   hat jetzt die neuen Karten mit niedrigeren Powertarget Bios ausgestattet, und meine fangt gerade an zu Zicken.

wegen 40 Watt würde ich kein Risiko eingehen.


----------



## HisN (4. November 2018)

Du hast kein Glück mit Deiner Hardware. Aber hast Du den Speicher tatsächlich mit +800 auf Lukü betrieben?
Zurück damit.

@arcDaniel
Ich hab das 388W-Bios drauf und meine Karte ist immer so bei 87% Power-Target (2Ghz@1V) während des Faltens.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. November 2018)

@Snowhawk 
Zuerst einmal mein Beileid, du hast wirklich Pech. 

 Naja, was soll halt passieren? Es schein ja ziemlich sicher zu sein, dass die üblichen Defekte auf zu heiß gewordenen GDDR6 schließen. Meine wird hier ausreichend gekühlt und wenn sie mit Artefakten anfängt, kommt das Original Bios wieder drauf und sie geht in die RMA. 
Hier möchte ich anmerken, dass im Offiziellen EVGA Forum seitens einem Offiziellen EVGA Mod, geschrieben wurde, dass die Garantie nicht erlischt, durch ein Bios Flash. OK das war "nur" ein Moderator, jedoch ist hier ebenfalls Jacob, an der sollte wissen was bei ihnen im Betrieb läuft, mit am Kommentieren und hat hierzu kein Dementi gegeben.
Das wurde nur noch mal verdeutlicht, dass durch eine Physikalische Beschädigung (Bauteil abgerissen...) oder einen Kurzschluss (Brandspuren an der Platine...) eine RMA nicht mehr möglich ist.

Somit fühle ich mich schon etwas auf der sicheren Seite.

Und auch wenn ich es nicht glauben wollte, die paar Watt mehr, stabilisieren die Karte schon ein gutes Stück im OC, dennoch steigt der Durchschnittsverbrauch nicht sonderlich an. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass meine Karte eben kein OC-Wunder ist und somit durch das erhöhte PT nur die Leistungsspitzen besser abgefangen werden und nicht, dass die Karte unter Last permanent die 373W zieht.

@HisN
Ich bin noch nicht wirklich bei mit Optimieren, aber 1995/2010mhz (schwankt je nach Temperatur, der Wechsel geschieht so bei 44°C) @1V 
Bei meiner aktuellen WU 11726, schwankt mein PT zwischen 66-78% (bei Eingestellten 373W), HWInfo sagt mir so einen GPU Verbrauch von 215W.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sry vertippt. 8080 meinte ich.



ah Ok .. dachte schon jemand hat besseren Speicher als ich


----------



## Snowhack (4. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Du hast kein Glück mit Deiner Hardware. Aber hast Du den Speicher tatsächlich mit +800 auf Lukü betrieben?
> Zurück damit.




hab die Karte mit 67% PT  200Watt OC +160 (1770Mhz) 0,786VCore  und +700 Mhz Speicher laufen gehabt.  bei 70%° Lüfter und 60C° GPU Temp,


----------



## Gurdi (4. November 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> hab seit kurzen
> 
> Bluescreens beim Zocken @Stock  mit meiner KFA2 RTX 2080Ti OC Black.
> 
> ...



Oh Mann, du arme Socke.
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass das mit der Temperatur zu tun hatte bei dir wenn du die Karte so betrieben hast. Ich glaube aktuell generell nicht daran dass das der Speicher sein soll.
Ein defekter Speicher produziert doch keine Spaceinvaders.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. November 2018)

Man muss aber auch sagen, dass ein BSOD beim zocken nicht unbedingt von der Grafikkarte kommt, vielleicht gibt es dennoch ein anderes Problem? CPU, RAM, Mainboard? Netzteil?


----------



## Gurdi (4. November 2018)

Naja er ist ja kein Anfänger den man jetzt die üblichen Schritte erläutern müsste denke ich. Wer Shuntmods betreibt wird auch in der Lage sein die normale Fehlerselektion durchzuführen.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja er ist ja kein Anfänger den man jetzt die üblichen Schritte erläutern müsste denke ich. Wer Shuntmods betreibt wird auch in der Lage sein die normale Fehlerselektion durchzuführen.



Das Problem ist, als seine Asus hops ging, bemerkte er ebenfalls an, dass diese von Anfang an Probleme machte. Jetzt die zweite Karte, welche trotz Downclocking wieder Probleme macht. Zudem scheinen seine Probleme/Defekte andere zu sein, als die Üblichen Anzeichen, dieser, jetzt gehäuften Defekten. 

Dass man eine defekte Grafikkarte bekommt, kann vorkommen ist aber schon selten, aber dann 2 Hintereinander? Da sollte man anfangen Lotto zu spielen. 

Ich würde mir jedenfalls Gedanken über mein restliches System machen. Ganz frech, könnte man eine 1080ti bestellen, schauen ob es hier auch Probleme gibt und sie innerhalb der 14Tage zurück schicken. Ich bin kein Freund von solchen Aktionen, in diesem Fall...


----------



## Gurdi (4. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, als seine Asus hops ging, bemerkte er ebenfalls an, dass diese von Anfang an Probleme machte. Jetzt die zweite Karte, welche trotz Downclocking wieder Probleme macht. Zudem scheinen seine Probleme/Defekte andere zu sein, als die Üblichen Anzeichen, dieser, jetzt gehäuften Defekten.
> 
> Dass man eine defekte Grafikkarte bekommt, kann vorkommen ist aber schon selten, aber dann 2 Hintereinander? Da sollte man anfangen Lotto zu spielen.
> 
> Ich würde mir jedenfalls Gedanken über mein restliches System machen. Ganz frech, könnte man eine 1080ti bestellen, schauen ob es hier auch Probleme gibt und sie innerhalb der 14Tage zurück schicken. Ich bin kein Freund von solchen Aktionen, in diesem Fall...



Sry ich kann dir da nicht folgen, ich sehe keine Komponente die in der Lage ist eine vormals stabile Grafikkarte nach ner Woche instabil zu machen. 
Die aktuelle Sachlage spricht klar für eine defekte GPU, BSOD oder BTD sgehören zu den üblichen Fehlern der defekten Karten.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sry ich kann dir da nicht folgen, ich sehe keine Komponente die in der Lage ist eine vormals stabile Grafikkarte nach ner Woche instabil zu machen.
> Die aktuelle Sachlage spricht klar für eine defekte GPU, BSOD oder BTD sgehören zu den üblichen Fehlern der defekten Karten.



Naja, bei der Asus hat er auch erst angemerkt, dass sie am Anfang Probleme machte, als sie bereits defekt war. Zudem hat er mit Shunt-Mods experimentiert und später wollte er nichts mehr davon wissen, dies ist für jeden hier nachlesbar. (da die Postings bereits zitiert wurden, kann er sie nicht mehr löschen)
Jetzt die Galax, ist es nicht verständlich, dass ich daran Zweifel, dass wir hier alle Informationen, wahrheitsgetreu bekommen?

Die Idee, dass ein anderes Problem vorliegt, ist natürlich bei der Annahme, dass er hier die Wahrheit schreibt.


----------



## Gurdi (4. November 2018)

Bei dem Shuntmod brauch er sich wirklich nicht zu beschweren, da geb ich dir recht. Da muss man einen defekt schlicht einkalkulieren.
Die KFA wird aber so ausgeliefert wie Sie nun mal ist. Das eine Karte selbst mit erhöhtem PT mal grad so nach ner Woche stirbt ist jetzt auch nicht gerade gewöhnlich. Wenn das der Grund gewesen wäre dann sind die RTX Karten extrem empfindlich was nicht gerade für die Karten sprechen würden. Die Dinger kommen ja auch schon mal, wie Igor so schön sagt, in einen Hasenstall mit grausiger Belüftung. So was muss eine Karte eigentlich auch ab können. Selbst wenn die Karte dann dadurch instabil wird, ist es doch höchst seltsam das die Komponenten offenbar einen dauerhaften Schaden davon tragen.


----------



## Snowhack (4. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch sagen, dass ein BSOD beim zocken nicht unbedingt von der Grafikkarte kommt, vielleicht gibt es dennoch ein anderes Problem? CPU, RAM, Mainboard? Netzteil?



Lauft aktuell alles @stock um diese Fehler auszuschließen, er dritt auch nur Sporadisch auf und Temperatur unabhängig. 

hab noch bis Do Zeit dann sind die 14 Tage vorbei.


----------



## Gurdi (4. November 2018)

Was ist denn die Fehlermeldung? Was sagt Windows in der Ereignisanzeige?
Lässt du Monitoren?


----------



## Snowhack (4. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sry ich kann dir da nicht folgen, ich sehe keine Komponente die in der Lage ist eine vormals stabile Grafikkarte nach ner Woche instabil zu machen.
> Die aktuelle Sachlage spricht klar für eine defekte GPU, BSOD oder BTD sgehören zu den üblichen Fehlern der defekten Karten.



Ich werde mal weiter schauen. 

das Problem tritt aktuell auch nur bei Ark auf.


----------



## Gurdi (4. November 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Ich werde mal weiter schauen.
> 
> das Problem tritt aktuell auch nur bei Ark auf.



Hier war doch vor kurzem schon mal ein Thread wo Probleme mit Ark auftauchten. Da gab es Probleme mit dem raus tabben.
Liegt evtl. am Spiel? Soweit ich weiß erzeugt ARK ne ganz ordentliche Last.


----------



## RtZk (4. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hier war doch vor kurzem schon mal ein Thread wo Probleme mit Ark auftauchten. Da gab es Probleme mit dem raus tabben.
> Liegt evtl. am Spiel? Soweit ich weiß erzeugt ARK ne ganz ordentliche Last.



Eher auf die CPU, zumindest wenn mal was los ist . GPU mäßig hat sich Ark seit Release deutlich verbessert, bei Release waren die FPS in 4k noch wirklich erbärmlich, jetzt sind sie eigentlich ganz okay.


Mich würde aber wirklich mal interessieren, ob wirklich die GPU's bei den ganzen Problemen das Problem sind und nicht nur Treiber oder Windows und falls doch, was ist dann das Problem, die Speichertemperatur eher nicht, wenn ich mich recht erinnere soll GDDR6 für 125° spezifiziert sein, da waren sämtliche User sowieso meilenweit. entfernt


----------



## HisN (4. November 2018)

Ich hab woanders 95° gelesen. Wobei das in der Nähe von normalem RAM wäre, das in der Regel um die 85° spezifiziert ist.
Und wie alle anderen Silizium-Basierten Geräte/Bauteile in eurem Rechner (Graka, CPU, Chipsatz etc etc etc). Da is kein einziges bis 125°, sondern alle um die 100°.


----------



## RtZk (5. November 2018)

Hm ich habe noch mal geschaut, aber die 125 nirgendwo mehr gefunden, vielleicht habe ich mich auf verlesen, jeder scheint 95 Grad anzugeben. 
Aber trotzdem glaube ich nicht, dass sie einen Hitzetod gestorben sind, Laptop CPUs laufen auch ständig an der Temperaturgrenze und überleben trotzdem für Jahre, und die GDDR6 sind immer noch 10 Grad unter der max Temperatur.


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Hm ich habe noch mal geschaut, aber die 125 nirgendwo mehr gefunden, vielleicht habe ich mich auf verlesen, jeder scheint 95 Grad anzugeben.
> Aber trotzdem glaube ich nicht, dass sie einen Hitzetod gestorben sind, Laptop CPUs laufen auch ständig an der Temperaturgrenze und überleben trotzdem für Jahre, und die GDDR6 sind immer noch 10 Grad unter der max Temperatur.



Du hast dich nicht verlesen. Beides ist richtig. Die Temps von GDDR6 sind mit 95/125 Spezifiziert.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. November 2018)

Was mich noch immer verwundert ist, dass scheinbar noch keine Karte defekt war, bei Leuten, welche sie für Reviews auf Herz und Nieren getestet haben:
-Beim Jayz2Cents vs GamerNexus Battle wurde der Ram und die VRMs teils nur mit einem Ventilator belüftet
-PCGH, HWLuxx, CB, guru3D, Techpowerup, Gamestar, TomsHW, der8auer...
-Igor der extra wegen dem Problem mit dem Temperaturen experimentiert hat

Zudem etliche User in diversen Foren, welche z.B. bereits seit Wochen mit dem Galax Bios (oder ähnlichem), erfolgreich betrieben werden.

All die Karten, welche bei Präsentationen genutzt wurden, denke auch wenn die Karte vorher geprüft wurde, wenn sie auf einem Messestand, während Stunden ein Spiel in Dauerschleife prügelt, sollten die Probleme ja auftreten... Nichts.

Auch hier im Forum, haben wir hier einen dessen Turing, ohne irgendwelche Manipulationen, die besagten Probleme, also Artefakte, Lichthöfe... hat? Wo zu 100% das restliche System ausgeschlossen ist und wir wahrheitsgetreue Angaben bekommen? (Sorry Snowhawk, da muss du nun durch, du hast es dir selbst eingebrockt und ich denke das weißt du).

Ich will noch immer nicht abstreiten, dass es ein Problem gibt, Igor (und ein paar andere) hat ja auch gemessen, dass die Wärmeverteilung gerade bei den FE Modellen sehr ungünstig ist, jedoch finde ich es auch noch immer Merkwürdig. 

Es würde mich beruhigen oder mir eher bestätigung geben, dass es tatsächlich ein Problem ist, wenn ein paar, oder auch nur ein, Forum Veteran, bei welchem man bedingt durch sein Handeln sicher weiss, dass es keine Selbstverschuldung ist/war. Aber leider habe ich diesen nicht gefunden. Die User hier, welchen ich dieses Wissen/Können zutraue und eine RTX besitzen, haben scheinbar keine Probleme.


----------



## Snowhack (5. November 2018)

Kein Ding  

In der Zwischenzeit glaub ich auch es liegt wirklich an Ark, 

Bei anderen  Spieln läuft die Karte wie sie soll  ohne Abstürze und Bluescreen. 

Division, BF One, Star Trek Online, Conan,  Star Citizen,  Anno.  Firestrike Stresstest usw. 

Hier wird bestimmt noch die nächsten Monate nachgebessert somal ja Ark auch DLSS  Unterstützung bekommt. 

Zu meiner Asus Turbo: 

Der Power-Mod ist keine  15 min  auf der Karte gelaufen, und nach Entfernung ist die Karte noch Tage weiter gelaufen. 

Nach dem Umbau auf Wasser und Biosflash lieg die Karte noch einige Stunden bis sie plötzlich einfach während dem Zocken einen Schwarzen Bildschirm ausgegeben hat. 

Desweiteren  ist die Karte kurz vor dem abrauchen trotz Wasserkühlung langsam  deutlich über 70C gestickten.  
Davor um die 50C.  

(Der Kühler ist richtig montiert gewesen) 

Im Nachhinein denke ich, das Bios ist schult gewesen am Versagen der Karte und das zulange herauszögern beim Wechsel des Kühlers, die Karte lief ja 2 Tage mir Radial Lüfter und einem 380Watt Bios bzw. 300 Watt bei 100% PT und 85-86C Über Stunden bei Zocken.  

Die Folgeschäden  bei einem so schlechten Lüfter und einem Bios das nicht für die Karte gedacht ist ist das Versagen eines Bauteils das deutlich zu Warm  geworden ist. 

Wenn die Speicher bei einer FE schon so Warm wurden bei 75-77C Chip kann man sich ja ausmahlen was passiert wenn der GPU-Chip jetzt 84-86C Warm würde bei noch schlechterer Wärme abführ.


----------



## RX480 (5. November 2018)

Seit Heute wird bei den Händlern nicht mehr der RTX 2070 Chip-Typ angegeben.
(sah vorige Woche im Geizhals noch Anders aus)

Ausnahme scheint bei Notebooksbilliger die Gigabyte zu sein.
Wobei die Angaben insgesamt auch ungenau sein können.
Merkwürdigerweise hat die Extreme diesselbe TDP wie die Windforce.
GIGABYTE AORUS GeForce RTX 2070 XTREME 8G 8GB GDDR6 Grafikkarte bei notebooksbilliger.de
GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 2070 WINDFORCE 8G 8GB GDDR6 Grafikkarte bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Was mich noch immer verwundert ist, dass scheinbar noch keine Karte defekt war, bei Leuten, welche sie für Reviews auf Herz und Nieren getestet haben:
> -Beim Jayz2Cents vs GamerNexus Battle wurde der Ram und die VRMs teils nur mit einem Ventilator belüftet
> -PCGH, HWLuxx, CB, guru3D, Techpowerup, Gamestar, TomsHW, der8auer...
> -Igor der extra wegen dem Problem mit dem Temperaturen experimentiert hat
> ...



UFD Tech hat eine defekte Karte und Hardware Unboxed ebenfalls.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> UFD Tech hat eine defekte Karte und Hardware Unboxed ebenfalls.



Ok haben wir zwei, 2.... wie gesagt ich streite das Problem gar nicht ab und will es auch nicht schön reden. Mit der Analyse von Igor, würde ich eine FE (wenn ich sie unter Luft behalten würde) sofort zurückschicken, wenn möglich. Es grenzt an eine Frechheit für so einen hohen Preis, so einen massiven Konstruktionsfehler zu verkaufen. Wie auch Igor schon sagt, die Platine ist gar nicht so übel, die Kühler passt nur nicht.

Dennoch kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das Problem nicht sooooo groß ist, wie es der aktuelle Hype und klar machen will.


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2018)

Naja sei doch zufrieden das deine Karte gut läuft, streitet ja niemand ab das es funktionsfähige Karten gibt und die dann auch prima mit sehr guter Leistung laufen.
Dennoch ist die Ausfallrate enorm, allein schon hier im Forum und es ist super ätzend auf eine RMA zu warten bei nem 1200Euro Produkt.Üblicherweise verkauft man seine alte GraKa ja direkt nachdem die neue da ist. Dann stehst du erstmal da und das System liegt brach. Das wäre für mich der absolute WorstCase. Wenn irgendwas an meinem Rechner nicht gescheit läuft krieg ich die Krise, selbst wenn ich es nicht nutze.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. November 2018)

Wieviel sind es denn hier im Forum?

Snowhawk, nicht die überlichen Probleme wie die der "Welle". Zudem schrieb er ja auch jetzt, dass die GPU sehr heiss wurde mit dem Block, Ich glaube es war BlackVoodoo, der ebenfalls Probleme mit dem EK Block hatte und nun mit dem Heatkiller sehr zufrieden ist. Ich selbst bin auch nicht mega glücklich mit dem Block, der schlechteste EK Block welcher ich bis dato hatte (von der Verarbeitung, kühlen tut meiner ja wie er soll)
--> also Problem möglicherweise auf den EK-Block zurückzuführen

Eragoss: Zu früh eingeschickt, war nun ein Treiberfehler

RTX 2080 Bildfehler beim spielen
Hier 2x genau das gleiche Problem, bei genau dem gleichen Modell, was aber nicht näher angegangen ist, zudem hadnelt es sich um 2080, um welche keine so grosse Welle gemacht wird. Der TE hat nur 3 Beiträge und sonst nix mehr, der andere ebenfalls nur 3 Beiträge, aber schon lange angemeldet. Aussagen von solchen Usern, wo kein Hintergrund existiert, nehme ich mich Vorsicht. 

Wer also noch?


----------



## RX480 (5. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Mit der Analyse von Igor, würde ich eine FE (wenn ich sie unter Luft behalten würde) sofort zurückschicken, wenn möglich. Es grenzt an eine Frechheit für so einen hohen Preis...



Das ist auch dämlich die Customs mit der FE in die Ecke drängen zu wollen. (Leben und Leben lassen)
Für die Masse wäre zumindestens mit den kleineren RTX auch ein gutes Radialdesign zum kleinen Preis besser gewesen.
Ne Menge Aufrüster haben noch schwache Gehäuselüfter, wo ein Miefquirl net so gut reinpasst.
(es gibt gute Radiallüfter heutzutage u.A. bei ...)


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2018)

Du brauchst doch nur durch die unterschiedlichen Threads hier zu klicken und ein wenig zu lesen, ich suche jetzt bestimmt nicht alle Post raus wo die Leute vermeldet haben das Ihre Karte hopps gegangen ist.
Das Bild zieht sich quer über alle Modelle, egal ob Trio, Palit oder FE.


----------



## sunyego (5. November 2018)

schadensfreudige menschen wie Gurdi bitte nicht ernstnehmen !


----------



## arcDaniel (5. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du brauchst doch nur durch die unterschiedlichen Threads hier zu klicken und ein wenig zu lesen, ich suche jetzt bestimmt nicht alle Post raus wo die Leute vermeldet haben das Ihre Karte hopps gegangen ist.
> Das Bild zieht sich quer über alle Modelle, egal ob Trio, Palit oder FE.



Ich habe nun folgendes Thema mal durch genommen:
Geforce RTX 2080 Ti: Auffällig viele Berichte über Defekte und Probleme

Hier hätte sich ja mal einer melden sollen und was finden wir hier?

Da haben wir Chris vaughn, welcher in einem anderen Thema über Bios flashen u.s.w. berichtet --> Selbstverschuldung nicht ausgeschlossen

3 andere User, welche komischerweise nur extrem geringe Beiträge auszuweisen haben, der mit den meisten hat ganze 20! Für mich sind das nicht ernst zu nehmende Trittbrettfahrer.

Also weiter. 

Sorry, aber sooooooooooooo viele sind das nicht. Um nicht zu sagen, hier im Forum ist noch nicht ein einziger, welcher von einem Problem am Produkt, wirklich Betroffen ist.


----------



## Ralle@ (5. November 2018)

Ich habe hier mal eine Zusammenfassung der getesteten Karten von Tom´s Hardware.
Getestet wurde hier Witcher 3 @ 4K, Max Details, Closed Case. Finde ich am relevantesten, da dass das typische Szenario ist in dem die Kartem betrieben werden. Die gepostete Temperatur ist die vom VRAM.

-2080 TI MSI Trio X ------------------ 83,7° 
-2080 TI PNY XLR8 ------------------ 74,1°
-2080 TI KFA² OC -------------------- 88,1°
-2080 TI FE --------------------------- 80,1°

Neben der PNY Karte ist die FE von Nvidia mit beste Karte was die VRAM Temperaturen angeht. Die KFA² mit den 380W Bios ist am schlechtesten, dicht gefolgt von der MSI Gaming Trio X

Bei den 2080 Karten sieht es im Vergleich so aus

-2080 Gainward Phantom -------------------- 71,1°
-2080 FE ---------------------------------------- 76,3°

Für mich zeigt sich bei den Wärmebilder ein eindeutiger Trend.
Je wärmer die GPU und die Umgebung der GPU, desto wärmer der VRAM und die VRM. Doch dass war schon immer so bei Luftgekühlten Karten und ist nicht erst seit Turing so. Ich habe mal Ergebnisse der 1080 TI Karten gesucht und das gefunden.

Auch hier wieder Witcher 3 @ 4K, Max Details, Closed Case.

-1080 TI MSI Trio X ---------------------------- 89,8°
-1080 TI Asus Strix OC -----------------------  84,2°
-1080 TI Palit Super Jetstream -------------- 73,9°
-1080 TI MSI Lightning ----------------------- 78,2°

Auch hier gab es schon Ausreißer wenn ich mir die Trio X so ansehe. Fast 90° beim zocken am VRAM finde ich schon heftig, macht dem GDDR5 X aber scheinbar herzlich wenig.
Dennoch, mir wäre das zu viel, das geht definitiv auf die Langlebigkeit der Komponenten. Erstaunlich finde ich die Palit Karte, die hat die niedrigsten VRAM Temps, was dem Kühler geschuldet ist, denn die Grundplatte welche die VRAM kühlt, ist mit dem GPU Kühler verbunden. So ist es auch bei meiner Gainward Phoenix GS, der Kühler ist dem der 1080 TI sehr ähnlich. Und bei meiner Karte habe ich bis jetzt 65° bei den VRAM neben den VRM gemessen, gut ich betreibe meine 2080 TI auch aktuell mit 1,8 GHZ und 0,825 Volt. Mit 1,9 GHZ und 0,900 Volt sind es dann 68 - 69°, da die GPU und der VRM etwas wärmer werden. 
Dennoch glaube ich nicht dass die Temperatur den VRAM killt, MSI baut ja nicht erst seit gestern Karten, da werden Samples getestet bevor die Serienproduktion losgeht. Ich bin aktuell der Meinung dass es vermutlich an einer schlechten Charge liegen kann / wird, möchte da aber nicht zu sehr spekulieren. Beweisen kann ich es nicht und die Hersteller werden einen Teufel tun die Wahrheit bekannt zu geben. Also habe ich weiter Spaß mit meiner Gainward Karte.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. November 2018)

@Ralle@

Danke für deine Zusammenfassung, eine schlechte Charge, könnte sehr gut möglich sein. Was nur blöd ist, dass scheinbar bei manchen die RMA Karte ebenfalls schnell defekt war. Sollte es eine Charge betreffen, wäre Nvidia, dann so blöd, eine neue Karte der gleichen Charge zu versenden? 

Viele, auch ich, vermuten ja den VRam, was ist wenn es doch an der GPU und dem Speicherkontroller liegt, welcher versagt. Oder ein Fertiger beim Löten geschlammt hat und durch die Hitze nicht der Ram selbst beschädigt wird, sondern die Kontakte sich leicht lösen und so die Probleme verursachen.


----------



## Ralle@ (5. November 2018)

Nvidia macht es so wie am Markt üblich.
Solange die Zulieferer am prüfen sind, wird munter weiter versendet, da es ja kein Serienfehler ist. Heißt, wenn wir jetzt bei der VRAM Theorie bleiben, solange Micron da am testen ist und nicht 100% bestätigen kann dass es der VRAM oder die Position bestimmter Steine ist, solange verschickt Nvidia ihre Karten. Würde sich jetzt herausstellen dass es ein Serienfehler ist, würde Nvidia wie damals Intel beim P67 Chipsatz schon die notwendigen Schritte einleiten.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. November 2018)

Ja stimmt. Für mich am interessantesten wäre, wenn bei einer mit Artefakten Defekte Karte, die Ramsteine einfach nur einmal neu verlötet würden. Dann würde man schon sehen, ob es der Ram selbst ist oder vielleicht die Verarbeitung der Platine. Aber von einem normalen Käufer kann man das nicht erwarten, hier wäre eine Redaktion gefordert. Dafür müssten aber mal eine von deren Karten das Zeitlich segnen.


----------



## sunyego (5. November 2018)

GAMESTAR schrieb:
			
		

> Die von den Kunden genannten RMA-Gründe hätten sich nicht geändert und tatsächlich sei die RMA-Rate aktuell sogar außergewöhnlich niedrig. Bei einigen Herstellern liege sie bei unter 0,01 Prozent.




Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti - Hersteller sehen keine hohe Ausfallrate


----------



## RtZk (5. November 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti - Hersteller sehen keine hohe Ausfallrate



Naja, schön und gut was sie erzählen, aber in sämtlichen Foren meldet sich eine sehr große Anzahl an Leuten, bei der 1080 Ti kannst du die an einer Hand abzählen und diese wurde gleichzeitig bedeutend öfter verkauft, da sie schlicht deutlich billiger war und ist.
Irgendwas wird das Problem sein, könnte ja durchaus auch ein Software Problem sein, wer weiß, wird sich denke ich recht bald auflösen.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Naja, schön und gut was sie erzählen, aber in sämtlichen Foren meldet sich eine sehr große Anzahl an Leuten, bei der 1080 Ti kannst du die an einer Hand abzählen und diese wurde gleichzeitig bedeutend öfter verkauft, da sie schlicht deutlich billiger war und ist.
> Irgendwas wird das Problem sein, könnte ja durchaus auch ein Software Problem sein, wer weiß, wird sich denke ich recht bald auflösen.



Wie ich schon oben Schrieb, zumindest mal hier im Forum, wo sind diese hohe Zahl an Usern?

Ich habe im Moment 5 gezählt welche von ihren Beiträgen her, ihr Profil nur für den Defekt genutzt haben, teils aber schon seit 2014 angemeldet sind. Solche Accounts würde ich nicht als Referenz heranziehen.
2 User, bei welchen Eigenverschuldung nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann.

Ist das nun eine hohe Zahl?


----------



## RtZk (5. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wie ich schon oben Schrieb, zumindest mal hier im Forum, wo sind diese hohe Zahl an Usern?
> 
> Ich habe im Moment 5 gezählt welche von ihren Beiträgen her, ihr Profil nur für den Defekt genutzt haben, teils aber schon seit 2014 angemeldet sind. Solche Accounts würde ich nicht als Referenz heranziehen.
> 2 User, bei welchen Eigenverschuldung nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann.
> ...



Für eine 1300€ Karte die dementsprechend selbst in einem "Extreme" Forum kaum Abnehmer findet, ja da ist die Zahl verdammt hoch, bei der 1080 Ti waren es zu diesem Zeitpunkt, trotz DEUTLICH mehr Besitzern, viel weniger defekte Karten.
Bei dem einen User waren von 4 sogar 3 kaputt, er hatte zwar sicherlich ordentlich Pech, aber alleine das zeigt schon mal, dass die Chance eine Niete zu bekommen gar nicht so niedrig ist.


----------



## HisN (5. November 2018)

Wobei man sich halt fragt "wo fängt kaputt an" und wo hört "Treiberproblem" auf.
Ich kann 4 Tage 24/7 mit der Karte falten. OC, volle Lotte. (Ohne Fehlermeldung, bei einem Crash faltet das System ja in der Regel weiter^^).
Und hab trotzdem alle paar Stunden einen CTD z.b. bei AC:O manchmal ... nicht immer, und nie bei Fallout76 (das sind die Games, die bei mir im Moment am längsten laufen).
Wo liegt jetzt tatsächlich das Problem?
Hätte ich die Karte auch schon als "Defekt" zurückgehen lassen sollen?
Bluescreen: Ja, am Anfang. Haben allerdings immer auf die CPU gezeigt (Watchdog Timeout). OC der CPU/RAM neu ausgelotet, keine Bluescreens mehr.


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2018)

Naja gut aber wo denn noch Treiberprobleme. Witcher, ARK, Destiny 2, ACO.
Selbst wenn es Treiberprobleme sein sollten, ändert es ja nichts daran das ein Problem besteht.


----------



## HisN (5. November 2018)

Naja, welche neue Graka-Generation gibt es tatsächlich ohne Probleme?
Ich dachte es geht mehr um kaputte Grafikkarten, denn Treiber-Probleme erledigen sich ja über die Zeit.
Die Frage dabei ist: Sind bei den Leuten die ihre Karten als "kaputt" zurückgeben wirklich die Karten kaputt, oder haben sie "nur" Treiberprobleme?

Artefakte .. keine Frage.
CTD: Fraglich/Möglich.
Bluescreen: Watchdog Timeout? Das ist nicht die Graka.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Naja, welche neue Graka-Generation gibt es tatsächlich ohne Probleme?
> Ich dachte es geht mehr um kaputte Grafikkarten, denn Treiber-Probleme erledigen sich ja über die Zeit.
> Die Frage dabei ist: Sind bei den Leuten die ihre Karten als "kaputt" zurückgeben wirklich die Karten kaputt, oder haben sie "nur" Treiberprobleme?
> 
> ...



Ganz deiner Meinung, nur, dass ich noch die Eigenverschuldung dazu nehmen würde und dann fällt die Anzahl der angeblich betroffenen Karten dramatisch.

Um es aber noch einmal deutlich zu sagen, ich behaupte nun NICHT, dass Nvidia KEIN Problem hätte, sondern nur, dass der Hype, darum deutlich größer ist als das eigentlich Problem. Und verkaufszahlen habe ich immer noch keine gelesen. Wenn Gamestar schon schreibt, dass manche Hersteller nur RMAs von 0,01% Vermelden, ist das bedeutungslos, falls es stimmt.

Was GamerNexus aber z.B. schon angedeutet hat: Es ist die neue, stärkste Consumer GPU, seit langem, zum einem Preis, welcher für viele Käufer weh tut. Zudem ist sie schlecht verfügbar, sprich im Fall einer RMA lange Wartezeiten. 

Die 1080ti wird ja gerne ins Spiel gebracht, diese war deutlich besser verfügbar, der GP102 war schon lange für andere Karten in Produktion und so konnten genug Teildefekt gesammelt werden für die Ti, zudem war der Preis deutlich geringer. Die Treiber bedingt, dass Pascal keine grosse Arch Neuerungen Brachte zu Maxwell, zum anderen weil Pascal schon lange verfügbar war und grobe Arch spezifische Probleme schon behoben waren. Kurz die Voraussetzungen für die 1080ti waren deutlich besser.


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2018)

Naja Treiberprobleme machen das Sortieren der Ursachen halb nicht wirklich einfacher.
Nimm mal die Karte von UFD Tech, die Karte will partout keinen Treiber installieren und schießt das ganze Betriebssystem dann ab. Alle anderen Karten laufen einwandfrei.
Hardwaredefekt?
oder doch
Softwareproblem?Aber wenn Software, warum gehen dann die anderen RTX Karten in dem System



> Ganz deiner Meinung, nur, dass ich noch die Eigenverschuldung dazu nehmen würde und dann fällt die Anzahl der angeblich betroffenen Karten dramatisch.


Das ist ein schwaches Argument wie ich finde, normales OC muss eine Karte aushalten.
Die Anzahl derjenigen die überhaupt wissen wie man flasht oder nen Shuntmod macht ist marginal.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. November 2018)

@Gurdi
Es hat ja keiner behauptet,  dass es 0 Defekt gibt, nur dass die angeblich extrem hohe Anzahl, zweifelhaft ist.


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Es hat ja keiner behauptet,  dass es 0 Defekt gibt, nur dass die angeblich extrem hohe Anzahl, zweifelhaft ist.



Das kann schlicht keiner seriös einschätzen aktuell.
Aber ein Potpourri aus Treiberproblemen und Hardwaredefekten gepaart mit schlechter Verfügbarkeit und hohen Preisen sollte dem geneigten Interessenten evtl. mal etwas abwarten lassen.
1200Euro zu überweisen und sich dann evtl. mit einer Wochenlangen RMA rum zu schlagen ist halb einfach nicht cool. Bluescreens und Treiberprobleme sind es auch nicht. Mal nen Monat oder zwei die Füße still halten erspart wohl dem ein oder anderen ne Menge ärger und Frust.

Das wissen um Probleme lässt einen sich ja auch evtl. darauf vorbereiten. Verkauft man halb die alten Karte lieber erst nach nem Monat oder so, ehe man ganz ohne darsteht.


----------



## -Gast- (5. November 2018)

Hallo arcdaniel. Schön, dass du mich aufgrung meiner wenigen Beiträge nicht ernst nimmst. Aber meine starb komplett stock und hat sich von einer sekunde auf die andere verabschiedet. Ich habe sie heute morgen nochmal in den zweitrechner gebaut, um nochmals zu verifizieren, ob sie defekt ist. Sobald 3d last anliegt dauert es keine minute und die karte fängt an artefakte zu bringen und zu hängen, bis dann schlussendlich das bild ausfällt. Sie wir generell extrem warm auf der rückseite, obwohl garnicht wirklich last anliegt, bevor sie abschmiert. aber das werden sie wohl alle.


----------



## Snowhack (5. November 2018)

-Gast- schrieb:


> Hallo arcdaniel. Schön, dass du mich aufgrung meiner wenigen Beiträge nicht ernst nimmst. Aber meine starb komplett stock und hat sich von einer sekunde auf die andere verabschiedet. Ich habe sie heute morgen nochmal in den zweitrechner gebaut, um nochmals zu verifizieren, ob sie defekt ist. Sobald 3d last anliegt dauert es keine minute und die karte fängt an artefakte zu bringen und zu hängen, bis dann schlussendlich das bild ausfällt. Sie wir generell extrem warm auf der rückseite, obwohl garnicht wirklich last anliegt, bevor sie abschmiert. aber das werden sie wohl alle.



Verzögert sich der abstürzt wenn der Lüfter auf 100% gestellt wird und das PT auf 200Watt gesenkt wird ?


----------



## -Gast- (5. November 2018)

Hab ich nicht probiert. Aber ich habe trine 1 gestartet, was dem nahe kommt, da dort so wenig last anliegt, dass die karte nicht mal boostet. Auch da schmiert sie unter 1 min ab.


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2018)

-Gast- schrieb:


> Hallo arcdaniel. Schön, dass du mich aufgrung meiner wenigen Beiträge nicht ernst nimmst. Aber meine starb komplett stock und hat sich von einer sekunde auf die andere verabschiedet. Ich habe sie heute morgen nochmal in den zweitrechner gebaut, um nochmals zu verifizieren, ob sie defekt ist. Sobald 3d last anliegt dauert es keine minute und die karte fängt an artefakte zu bringen und zu hängen, bis dann schlussendlich das bild ausfällt. Sie wir generell extrem warm auf der rückseite, obwohl garnicht wirklich last anliegt, bevor sie abschmiert. aber das werden sie wohl alle.



Ist deine RMA immer noch nicht angelaufen oder warum hast du die Karte noch.


----------



## -Gast- (5. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ist deine RMA immer noch nicht angelaufen oder warum hast du die Karte noch.



Jep...


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2018)

-Gast- schrieb:


> Jep...



Meine Güte....


----------



## -Gast- (5. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Meine Güte....



Aber digitaldings hat mir über twitter versichert, dass es jetzt wirklich nur noch 5 tage sind. Es zieht sich momentan, mit den antworten, da sie so viele anfragen haben.


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2018)

Bieten die eine AddHoc Austausch oder musst du dann erst mal einsenden?


----------



## -Gast- (5. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bieten die eine AddHoc Austausch oder musst du dann erst mal einsenden?



Ich hab im formular gewählt, dass ich das geld zurück will. Vom shop selbst hab ich bis auf die automatisierte antwort und danach noch eine persönliche antwort , dass sie erst auf die rma nummer warten müssen, ja noch garnix gekriegt. Die haben dann auch nicht mehr reagiert. Einzig der twitter account vermittelt noch und antwortet mir.


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2018)

Ja diese komischen Herstellershops sind wirklich ein Graus, Digitalriver ist das glaube ich bei dir oder?


----------



## -Gast- (5. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja diese komischen Herstellershops sind wirklich ein Graus, Digitalriver ist das glaube ich bei dir oder?



Genau


----------



## HisN (5. November 2018)

Meine Titan X (Pascal) ist damals (vor 2 Jahren) auch abgeraucht, das war die erste Karte die ich direkt über den NV-Shop gekauft habe.
Auch das hat damals (wo nicht so viele Karten abgeraucht sind) schon ein paar Tage gedauert. So mit Fotos von der Seriennummer machen, und mit Live-Chat .. sonst keine RMA


----------



## arcDaniel (5. November 2018)

-Gast- schrieb:


> Hallo arcdaniel. Schön, dass du mich aufgrung meiner wenigen Beiträge nicht ernst nimmst. Aber meine starb komplett stock und hat sich von einer sekunde auf die andere verabschiedet. Ich habe sie heute morgen nochmal in den zweitrechner gebaut, um nochmals zu verifizieren, ob sie defekt ist. Sobald 3d last anliegt dauert es keine minute und die karte fängt an artefakte zu bringen und zu hängen, bis dann schlussendlich das bild ausfällt. Sie wir generell extrem warm auf der rückseite, obwohl garnicht wirklich last anliegt, bevor sie abschmiert. aber das werden sie wohl alle.



Die Ausnahme bestätigt die Regel. Zum einen, im Gegensatz zu den anderen bis du doch in letzter Zeit aktiver, dennoch finde ich es suspekt. 
Egal, wollen wir also deine Karte zu den Artefakt-Defekten zählen (und nochmals ich habe nie behauptet, dass gar kein Problem existiert), dann ist es die einzige hier im Forum von des ich bis jetzt gelesen habe und glaubhaft ist. (mag, sein, dass nich die ein oder andere dabei ist, bin ehrlich, ich hatte deine vorher verpasst, deshalb warst du bei der vorherigen Aufzählung gar nicht mit inbegriffen)

Für dich ist das Übel, keine Frage, aber dennoch zeigt es keine Masse an Defekten auf.

Alles drum und dran ist die Situation für Nvidia nicht sonderlich glücklich, weil ein paar Sachen zusammen kommen und es wirkt schon fast so, als freuen sich manche hier, Nvidia einen Strick daraus zu machen. Man sollte mal mit den Füßen auf dem Boden bleiben.

Hier sind manche die Ankläger und Richter in einer Person spielen ohne überhaupt selbst betroffen zu sein. Leider und das kann man an Hand der anderen Foreneinträge nachlesen, sind es meist Leute mit einer roten Brille. Die wirklich oder auch nur scheinbar Betroffenen jammern sogar noch am wenigsten.


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2018)

Vielleicht solltest du dich mal etwas besser in die Situation der Betroffenen versetzen, anstatt dir Gedanken um das Image deiner Karte zu machen.
Wenn jemand weiß das es zu Problemen kommen kann, dann kann er sich zumindest darauf vorbereiten sofern es der Fall ist. Seine alte Karte noch etwas behalten, bei einem Shop kaufen wo er weiß das Reklamationen anständig abgewickelt werden, evtl. Treiberprobleme ausmachen anstatt diese direkt auf die Karte zu schieben.

Hier alle als "Team Red" ,Trittbrettfahrer, Scheinheilig und unwissend zu deklarieren hilft keinem.
Aus Publizitiegründen alles zu negieren was offensichtlich ist bringt reichlich wenig.


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (5. November 2018)

R.I.P. asus turbo 2080 ti on water : nvidia

hier mal eine Wakü-2080TI, die das Zeitliche gesegnet hat.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nimm mal die Karte von UFD Tech, die Karte will partout keinen Treiber installieren und schießt das ganze Betriebssystem dann ab. Alle anderen Karten laufen einwandfrei.
> Hardwaredefekt?
> oder doch
> Softwareproblem?Aber wenn Software, warum gehen dann die anderen RTX Karten in dem System



der Typ von UFD sagt aber, dass die Karte (2080Ti) in anderen Systemen normal läuft und nur in dem einen Rechner nen Bluescreen produziert

YouTube


----------



## Ralle@ (5. November 2018)

@Wlan-Kabel

Das Foto sagt mir zumindest dass im Bereich der Stromversorgung was passiert sein muss, das PCB der Karte sieht da sehr eigenartig aus. Anhand des Fotos kann man jetzt nichts sagen, mein Bauchgefühl sagt aber dass es auch am User liegen bzw. der Montage liegen könnte.

Man sollte weiter skeptisch sein und nicht jede defekte Karte gleich als Beweis für einen Fehler an der Konstruktion sehen. Bei der Karte schon gar nicht, es ist nur ein Foto und das zeigt einen schmutzigen Kühler und am PCB an der Stromversorgung Auffälligkeiten.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. November 2018)

jo, síeht irgendwie nach nem Kurzen bei den 8 Pol PCIe Lötpunkten aus


----------



## arcDaniel (5. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dich mal etwas besser in die Situation der Betroffenen versetzen, anstatt dir Gedanken um das Image deiner Karte zu machen.
> Wenn jemand weiß das es zu Problemen kommen kann, dann kann er sich zumindest darauf vorbereiten sofern es der Fall ist. Seine alte Karte noch etwas behalten, bei einem Shop kaufen wo er weiß das Reklamationen anständig abgewickelt werden, evtl. Treiberprobleme ausmachen anstatt diese direkt auf die Karte zu schieben.
> 
> Hier alle als "Team Red" ,Trittbrettfahrer, Scheinheilig und unwissend zu deklarieren hilft keinem.
> Aus Publizitiegründen alles zu negieren was offensichtlich ist bringt reichlich wenig.



Ich glaube du blendest hier vieles aus und ich habe das gefühlt, dass es dich sogar erfreut, wenn Nvidia grössere Probleme hätte.

So zu den Betroffenen, gehörst DU nicht! Wie sieht es mit mir aus? Ich bin könnte morgen ein Game starten und von Artefakten überrascht werden, dann wäre ich ein Betroffener. Müsste ich also nicht der Ängstlichere sein oder du, welcher eher dazu neigt Panik zu verbreiten ohne überhaupt selbst vom Problem betroffen zu sein oder gar zu werden.

Zum Negieren, hier scheinst du also meine Postings auch nur halb zu lesen, also noch mal. Ich streite ein Problem der Karten NICHT ab.
Ich würde mit dem aktuellen Wissenstand KEINE FE empfehlen und bei anderen Modellen würde ich immer auf die Kühlung achten.

Was die Treiber angeht, so hat Nvidia nicht mehr und nicht weniger als AMD, hierzu mal meine History meiner letzten Grafikkarten
GTX980 --> R9 380X --> RX480 --> GTX1080 --> Vega64 --> RTX2080ti
Was die Probleme mit den Treibern angeht, nehmen sich beide Firmen nichts. Ich bin z.b. auch mit meinem Ryzen mega Happy, allerdings war auch hier der Weg beim Release sehr steinig. Es läuft nicht immer alles Perfekt.

Was die Treiber angeht, ist es auch nicht richtig, dies in Verbindung mit den Turing Karten zu nehmen, da es auch die anderen Generationen betrifft. Wie z.B. das The Witcher 3 Flackern.

Als jemand, der Heute sogar eine Vega empfehlen würde, das diese je nach Einsatzzweck, dem Nvidia Pentand ebenwürdig ist und jenachdem sogar das deutlisch besser Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bietet. Ich könnte aber jetzt auch mal anfangen hier die Probleme der Karte zu dramatisieren, tue ich das? 
Wenn man möchte könnte man hier ebenso Panik verbreiten, manche taten dies ja sogar. Ich kann so ein Verhalten nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> der Typ von UFD sagt aber, dass die Karte (2080Ti) in anderen Systemen normal läuft und nur in dem einen Rechner nen Bluescreen produziert
> 
> YouTube



Das ist ja der Punkt. Es ist einfach nicht nachvollziehbar was die Ursache ist. Die anderen RTX Karten laufen in dem System, alle anderen pascal Karten ebenfalls. Aber die eine Karte lässt sich nicht zum starten überreden.



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich glaube du blendest hier vieles aus und ich habe das gefühlt, dass es dich sogar erfreut, wenn Nvidia grössere Probleme hätte.
> 
> So zu den Betroffenen, gehörst DU nicht! Wie sieht es mit mir aus? Ich bin könnte morgen ein Game starten und von Artefakten überrascht werden, dann wäre ich ein Betroffener. Müsste ich also nicht der Ängstlichere sein oder du, welcher eher dazu neigt Panik zu verbreiten ohne überhaupt selbst vom Problem betroffen zu sein oder gar zu werden.
> 
> ...



Du hast doch gesagt es hätte kein Hardwaremag eine defekte Karte. Ich hab die die betroffenen genannt.
Ich dramatisiere auch nichts, dich stört ja offensichtlich schon das thematisieren. Wobei mein Beitrag da wohl recht gering sein dürfte in Anbetracht das es auf jeder Hardwareseite prangert und in jedem Forum diskutiert wird.

Weder habe ich behauptet das Nvidia öfters Probleme damit hat, noch rate ich irgendjemand davon ab die Karte deswegen zu kaufen. Das Thema steht nunmal wie der Elefant im Raum, da kann ich doch nichts für.
Der Bezug zu den Treiberproblemen bezieht sich auf die schwierigkeit die Fehler einzuordnen, das ergibt halb ein unübersichtlichen Cocktail an Problemen


----------



## sunyego (5. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich glaube du blendest hier vieles aus und ich habe das gefühlt, dass es dich sogar erfreut, wenn Nvidia grössere Probleme hätte.



Das gefühl hat so denke ich jeder hier. 


Er kann es einfach nicht verkraften das die neuen RTX karten den boden mit AMD aufwischen.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. November 2018)

Nein, du hast mir keinen Betroffenen genonnt, nur: man muss ja nur durch Forum lesen. Das habe ich getan und siehe da, es hält sich in Grenzen.

Nein ich finde es nicht falsch es zu thematisieren. Ich mag es sogar Sachlich und Konstruktiv darüber zu dieskutieren. Obwohl die Situation nicht schön ist, finde ich es sehr interessant, wo der Fehler schlussendlich vergraben ist. 

Was ich nicht mag, sind Verallgemeinerungen und eben die, welche von der Situation profitieren um ihren eigenen Murks zu entschuldigen.

Du als Vega'ner, müsstest ja auch wissen, wieviel Vega Murks Umbauten es gibt und, dass auch hier einige ihren HBM, respektiv den Interposer geschrottet haben. Was über AMD geschimpft wurde, weil sie verschiedene Packages genutzt haben, mit verschiedenen Höhen. 
Auch das sah ich als masslos Übertrieben an. Und hier geht es in die gleiche Richtung. Und auch da, waren es umgedreht, viele mit einer grünen Brille, welche als nicht Betroffene Stunk gemacht haben.

Ich bitte, also nur darum, zu diskutieren, was die Ursache sein könnte. Auch von welcher Seite das Problem kommt. Ich habe ja schon manchmal die Fertiger erwähnt. In welchem Werk wird die FE gefertigt?
Betroffene können sich gerne melden um ma betrachtet die Situation. Hier kann auch geholfen werden, ob es sich um ein Software oder doch Hardware Problem handelt. Was aber dazu gehört ist Ehrlichkeit und wenn man selbst Mist gebaut hat, sollte man auch dazu stehen und nicht eine mögliche "Notsituation" einer Firm dazu ausnutzen.


----------



## Ralle@ (5. November 2018)

@Gurdi

Warum gerade die Karte in dem System nicht will, ist schwer zu sagen. Wenn die Karte in anderen Systemen funktioniert, ist es schlicht eine Inkompatibilität. Kann passieren, ist aber eher selten.
Warum man sich hier wieder streiten muss verstehe ich nicht, defekte Hardware wird es immer geben.

@arcDaniel

Ich finde nicht das Gurdi persönlich froh ist über die Defekte der Nvidia. Er will Antworten wie wir alle und stochert viel rum. Sich da gleich an die Gurgel zu gehen bringt doch nichts.


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Nein, du hast mir keinen Betroffenen genonnt, nur: man muss ja nur durch Forum lesen. Das habe ich getan und siehe da, es hält sich in Grenzen.
> 
> Nein ich finde es nicht falsch es zu thematisieren. Ich mag es sogar Sachlich und Konstruktiv darüber zu dieskutieren. Obwohl die Situation nicht schön ist, finde ich es sehr interessant, wo der Fehler schlussendlich vergraben ist.
> 
> ...



Wir reden hier irgendwie aneinander vorbei, wenn es dich beruhigt bin aus dem Thema raus und gut ist. Ich schau hier eigentlich nur rein wegen GDDR6.
Wenn das euren Frieden hier stört machts ja keinen Sinn.



Ralle@ schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Warum gerade die Karte in dem System nicht will, ist schwer zu sagen. Wenn die Karte in anderen Systemen funktioniert, ist es schlicht eine Inkompatibilität. Kann passieren, ist aber eher selten.
> Warum man sich hier wieder streiten muss verstehe ich nicht, defekte Hardware wird es immer geben..



Wie gesagt ich halte mich da raus jetzt, es ist schwer nachzuvollziehen warum gerade diesen eine Karte da nicht funktioniert. Aber das sind ja auch keine Noobs und es gibt sicher Leute die das ähnlich betrifft.


----------



## openSUSE (5. November 2018)

Einem Bekannten habe ich empfohlen die Gehäusebelüftung auf ein minimum zu reduzieren und die Karte @default Settings schön zu belasten. Macht sie das mit, ist ja alles gut. Wenn aber nicht, dann ist ein früher Ausfall besser als später.
Und davon ab, eine Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Founders Edition würde ich, zumindest im Moment, wirklich keinem empfehlen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Punkt. Es ist einfach nicht nachvollziehbar was die Ursache ist. Die anderen RTX Karten laufen in dem System, alle anderen pascal Karten ebenfalls. Aber die eine Karte lässt sich nicht zum starten überreden.



jo, is schon irgendwie seltsam

in deinem Post klang es nur so als ob die 2080TI von UFD allgemein dieses Treiber Problem produziert



Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich schau hier eigentlich nur rein wegen GDDR6.



wenn dich das so sehr interessiert: meiner macht +1250 stabil und +1300 teilweise stabil (mal sehen was bessere Kühlung bringt)

muss aber noch testen ob das überhaupt was bringt oder ob intern Fehler produziert werden (welche zwar nicht zum Absturz führen aber zu Leitungseinbußen führen könnten)




der RTX Fe Cooler kann ja doch RBG xD

YouTube

sieht gut aus in rot


----------



## Gurdi (6. November 2018)

Zum Glück ist HBM da recht pflegeleicht, da der keine Fehlerkorrektur besitzt stürzt er direkt ab und wird nicht langsamer vorher. Zum testen sehr angenehm.
Kanns sein das die 2070er höher kommen beim Speicher weil die nicht soviel Saft benötigen?Oder doch eher wegen den Temps?

Wobei HISN ja auch recht wenig Takt schafft trotz guter Kühlung.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. November 2018)

YouTube


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## -Gast- (6. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> YouTube



Gut zu wissen, dass die Rücksendequoten der nicht-FE Karten normal sind.
Da Digitalriver aber nach 3 Wochen keine RMA-Nummer herbringt, muss ich davon ausgehen, dass die Quoten der FE-Karten nicht normal sind. Oder aber das einfach normal ist, dass Digitalriver sich extrem Zeit lässt (Scheint wohl eine Mischung aus beidem zu sein)


----------



## HisN (6. November 2018)

@arcDaniel
Erfreulich
@Gast
Ärgerlich


----------



## Snowhack (6. November 2018)

Hier mal der Bluescreen    

Ist  reproduzierbar  nach dem ersten abstürzt von Ark. 

Wenn ich keinen Neustart mache sondern das Game gleich wieder starte kommt er. 

Oder  selten direkt beim Spielen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte gestern keine Lust mehr zu schauen was er genau bedeutet.

GPU Temp beim Absturz 68C  

CPU Temp 38C. 

Keine Übertaktung.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. November 2018)

Das ist ein Konflikt von BattleEye, wahrscheinlich mit einer Software. Welchen Virenschutz nutzt du?

Das hat jedenfalls, rein gar nichts mit der RTX zu tun.


----------



## hwk (6. November 2018)

Den Bluescreen hatte ich durch instabilen RAM in PUBG und ab un zu Spiel-Crashes ohne Bluescreen, nachdem ich von 1600 auf 1400 MHz runter bin waren die Probleme weg.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. November 2018)

hwk schrieb:


> Den Bluescreen hatte ich durch instabilen RAM in PUBG und ab un zu Spiel-Crashes ohne Bluescreen, nachdem ich von 1600 auf 1400 MHz runter bin waren die Probleme weg.



Der System Ram, nehme ich an?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Der System Ram, nehme ich an?



denke ich mal ... hab gerade auch in nem Video gesehen, dass man den Fehler wohl vermeiden kann wenn man den virtuellen Speicher deaktiviert


----------



## Snowhack (6. November 2018)

Wer von uns hat den 

PHANTEKS 
Glacier G2080 Ti

Und welche Backplate nimmt man dazu. 

Hab gerade meinen EK verkauft  teilweise hat der Phanteks 10C weniger als der EKWB an einigen Komponenten.

Mit gefällt das runde gesamt packet der Phanteks doch besser als der EKWB


----------



## arcDaniel (6. November 2018)

@Snowhack

Dann wirst du ja bald erfahren ob der Block vielleicht fehlerhaft war.... richtig Montiert, sind Temperaturen welche du erreichst hast, nur mit Stillstand des Wassers erreichbar.

Hier ist der Test zum Phanteks:
Phanteks Glacier G2080Ti Fullcover im Test – Custom Loop Wasserkuehlung und ein Treffen bei 380 Watt | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Mir persönlich gefällt er nicht, das ist aber meine Meinung, ich freue mich eher auf den Heatkiller, welchen ich in 3 Wochen, mit passender Backplate, bestellen werde.

Zur Backplate des Phanteks kann ich nichts beitragen.


----------



## Snowhack (6. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @Snowhack
> 
> Dann wirst du ja bald erfahren ob der Block vielleicht fehlerhaft war.... richtig Montiert, sind Temperaturen welche du erreichst hast, nur mit Stillstand des Wassers erreichbar.
> 
> ...




Was hat jetzt eigentlich der Pumpen Wechsel gebracht an C ? Lohnt sich der umstrick auf etwas stärkeres ?


----------



## arcDaniel (6. November 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Was hat jetzt eigentlich der Pumpen Wechsel gebracht an C ? Lohnt sich der umstrick auf etwas stärkeres ?



Von der Temperatur, pumpe auf die gleiche Leistung gedrosselt wie meine vorherige DDC, also 6W, gibt es keinen Temperaturunterschied. Auf voller Leistung, fällt die Temperatur aber um etwa 2°C. Hierbei verbraucht die Pumpe dann aber auch 16W. Die 2°C bringen weder besseres OC, noch kühlen sie die GPU so stark, dass hier der Stromverbrauch sich so verringert, dass er die 10W mehr der Pumpe ausgleichen würde. 

Die sonderbaren 39-40°C bei 23-26°C Raumtemperatur, sind und bleiben illusorisch, außer man hat Zauberwasser...

Gelohnt hat es sich, dass sie schöner ist, ich jetzt kein Acryl mehr im  Kreislauf habe und dass ich die Wassertemperatur sehe


----------



## Camari (6. November 2018)

Als ich meine MSI RTX 2080 Gaming X Trio bestellt hatte, habe ich schon vorher gelesen gehabt das einige Probleme mit den Turing Grafikkarten haben weshalb ich sogar kurz davor war die Bestellung noch zu stornieren. Meine RTX 2080 läuft bis jetzt wirklich ohne Probleme, Abstürze oder Bildfehler. Meine RTX 2080 hat Samsung GDDR6 Speicher und übertaktet habe ich die Grafikkarte auch nicht.


Übertakten hier die meisten einfach weil es Spaß macht oder wegen der Mehrleistung? Ich meine.. ich verspüre absolut kein Bedürfnis danach noch mehr Leistung aus der Grafikkarte zu holen da diese für meine Bedürfnisse mehr als genug Leistung hat. Geht es den meisten nur darum den längsten Balken in Benchmarks zu haben ?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. November 2018)

es macht einfach Spass die Karte zu tunen und das max. an Leistung raus zu kitzeln


----------



## RX480 (6. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> es macht einfach Spass die Karte zu tunen und das max. an Leistung raus zu kitzeln



Es macht auch Spass zu UV. (Meistens braucht man net 115% für 4k-60Hz; Und man gewinnt Lebensdauer)
Ralle 1+


----------



## Camari (6. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> es macht einfach Spass die Karte zu tunen und das max. an Leistung raus zu kitzeln



Gut ich muss zugeben das ich das bei meiner Vega die ich mal hatte auch getan habe aber irgendwie hab ich die Lust danach verloren. 

Lass das ganze lieber @stock laufen und bin froh das die Graka bis jetzt einwandfrei läuft


----------



## arcDaniel (6. November 2018)

Camari schrieb:


> Als ich meine MSI RTX 2080 Gaming X Trio bestellt hatte, habe ich schon vorher gelesen gehabt das einige Probleme mit den Turing Grafikkarten haben weshalb ich sogar kurz davor war die Bestellung noch zu stornieren. Meine RTX 2080 läuft bis jetzt wirklich ohne Probleme, Abstürze oder Bildfehler. Meine RTX 2080 hat Samsung GDDR6 Speicher und übertaktet habe ich die Grafikkarte auch nicht.
> 
> 
> Übertakten hier die meisten einfach weil es Spaß macht oder wegen der Mehrleistung? Ich meine.. ich verspüre absolut kein Bedürfnis danach noch mehr Leistung aus der Grafikkarte zu holen da diese für meine Bedürfnisse mehr als genug Leistung hat. Geht es den meisten nur darum den längsten Balken in Benchmarks zu haben ?



Ich würde für mich OC zur seite legen und von Optimieren sprechen. Sprich eine GPU ist individuell, mal ist die Streuung greing, mal relativ gross. Nvidia und auch deren Partner, haben keine Zeit bei jeder Karte, die Perfekten Taktraten mit den niedrigsten Spannungen heraus zu loten. Und wie sollen sie das dann verkaufen? 

So ist es aber interessant, was die Karte bei Standart Spannung (und/oder PowerTarget) noch so her gibt. Oder mit dem Stock Takt, sich die Spannung noch runter setzen lässt. 

Es ist ja auch schade, wenn z.B. die Karte mehr Spannung nimmt als wirklich nötig, nur weil es eine Spannung ist, welche vorgegeben ist, damit auch sehr schlechte Modelle funktionieren. 

Wenn du also mit der Leistung zufrieden bis, könnte eine Optimierung zu weniger Spannung interessant sein. 
Bleibt deine Karte die aber kühl genug und dir ist der Stromverbrauch egal, willst zudem keine Stunden mit hin und her probieren verbringen.... du bist nicht dazu gezwungen.

Ich selbst habe im Moment 2 (vielleicht 3) Profile:
-OC, wo die GPU auf 2055mhz geht und der Ram mit +1000mhz betrieben wird --> nutze ich eher selten
-mein 1V Profil, hier taktet die Karte mit 1995/2010mhz und der Ram ist Stock --> nutze ich hauptsächlich, nur wenn ich bei einem Spiel leichte Drops unter 60fps bekomme und das OC Profil diese ausgleichen kann, nehme ich dieses
-ein möglich drittes ist kein Festes Profil, das sind eher Mischungen, wenn ich z.b. sehe, dass das Speil etwas mehr Takt benötigt, aber icht vom Speicher profitiert, bleibt der Speicher Stock oder eben umgedreht

Wenn ich Falte, nehme ich mein 1V Profil und wenn das Spulenfiepen mir auf den Geist geht (manche WUs verursachen sehr starkes Fiepen, andere fast gar kein), passe ich einfach das PT an. Wenn ich nur 50% PT einstelle, geht automatisch die Spannung und der Takt runter. Ich habe dann zwar deutlich weniger PPD, F@H sollte keine Belastung für einen selbst sein. Jeder nur so wie er will.


----------



## Snowhack (6. November 2018)

Camari schrieb:


> Als ich meine MSI RTX 2080 Gaming X Trio bestellt hatte, habe ich schon vorher gelesen gehabt das einige Probleme mit den Turing Grafikkarten haben weshalb ich sogar kurz davor war die Bestellung noch zu stornieren. Meine RTX 2080 läuft bis jetzt wirklich ohne Probleme, Abstürze oder Bildfehler. Meine RTX 2080 hat Samsung GDDR6 Speicher und übertaktet habe ich die Grafikkarte auch nicht.
> 
> 
> Übertakten hier die meisten einfach weil es Spaß macht oder wegen der Mehrleistung? Ich meine.. ich verspüre absolut kein Bedürfnis danach noch mehr Leistung aus der Grafikkarte zu holen da diese für meine Bedürfnisse mehr als genug Leistung hat. Geht es den meisten nur darum den längsten Balken in Benchmarks zu haben ?



Meine Karte hat die Leistung einer 2080Ti  läuft aber mit  gerade mal 200 Watt, das ist die andere Seite der Medaille. 

20% weniger Verbrauch (in meinem Fall sogar 33%) bei 98% Leistung  ist besser,  als 26% mehr Verbrauch bei nur 10% mehr Leistung. 

+140Mhz Chip  (1770Mhz) 
+700Mhz Speicher (7700mhz) 

Karte bleibt kühl und leise.

Traditionelles OC gibt es nur bei mir wenn Benchmarks anstehen.


----------



## hwk (6. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Der System Ram, nehme ich an?


Selbstverständlich, sonst hätte ich VRAM geschrieben


----------



## Gurdi (6. November 2018)

Page fault in non paged area bedeutet ein problem mit der Speicheradressierung.
Das kann gleichermaßen am Vram wie auch am Systemspeicher liegen. Die Anwendung will auf etwas zugreifen was nicht mehr da ist oder einen Fehler beim abfragen verursacht hat.

Das ist in den meisten Fällen der Systemspeicher. In seltenen der Vram.
Es kann aber auch mit der Speicherkompression der RTX Karten zusammenhängen wenn diese Fehlerhaft läuft.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Page fault in non paged area bedeutet ein problem mit der Speicheradressierung.
> Das kann gleichermaßen am Vram wie auch am Systemspeicher liegen. Die Anwendung will auf etwas zugreifen was nicht mehr da ist oder einen Fehler beim abfragen verursacht hat.
> 
> Das ist in den meisten Fällen der Systemspeicher. In seltenen der Vram.
> Es kann aber auch mit der Speicherkompression der RTX Karten zusammenhängen wenn diese Fehlerhaft läuft.



Sag mal, sucht du gezielt nach Problemen der RTX Karten? 

Der BSOD wird durch die Datei BEDaisy.sys verursacht. Und diese gehört zu der Software Battle Eye. Einer Anti-Cheat Software, welche schon öfters für Probleme sorge und in Zukunft sogen wird. Hier kann man aber einen Zugriff auf GPU relevantes zu 100% ausschließen. Dieser BSOD, kann durch System Ram entstehen, sehr oft ist es aber ein Konflikt zwischen Software. Oft erkennen Viren Programme Battle Eye als Feind und wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal zu unrecht und Blockieren dann diese Dateien, was später einen BSOD hervorruft.

Flackern bei the Witcher, im Internet als Treiberproblem der Version XY bekannt --> kann an der Speicherkompression der RTX Karten liegen
Destiny 2, ein User welcher Probleme hat, was aber ein einzel Fall zu sein scheint --> kann an der Speicherkompression der RTX Karten liegen
Ein BSOD verursacht durch ein Programm, welches absolut nichts mit der Grafikkarte zu tun hat --> kann an der Speicherkompression der RTX Karten liegen

Hier hat ein User ein Problem, trotz Off-Topic, es ist ja nicht RTX Spezifisch, bekommt er Hilfe. Dein Beitrag dazu, das Problem könnte an der RTX liegen.

Aus dem BSOD nur das heraus gepickt, was dir einen Angriffspunkt gibt und die auslösende Datei einfach mal ignoriert.



hwk schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich, sonst hätte ich VRAM geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ging davon aus, kann man aber nie wissen...


----------



## Gurdi (6. November 2018)

Dein Gehabe ist nur noch kindisch wirklich.
Ich hab mehrere Problemszenarien skizziert. Eine Anticheatsoftware prüft auch in der Regel auch die Ausgabeinhalte da man z.B. eine Hitbox oder ein Overlay sich anzeigen lassen kann.
Ein Kompressionsverfahren kann hierbei zu Probleme führen da der erwartete Datenverkehr(Bitabgleich) anders ausfallen kann bei der Prüfung.

*In der Regel ist der Fehler ein Problem mit dem Systemspeicher.*


----------



## sunyego (6. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Sag mal, sucht du gezielt nach Problemen der RTX Karten?


Die Antwort lautet zu 100%, JA !
Am besten alle seine postings direkt überspringen.



			
				GAMESTAR schrieb:
			
		

> Die von den Kunden genannten RMA-Gründe hätten sich nicht geändert und tatsächlich sei die RMA-Rate aktuell sogar außergewöhnlich niedrig. Bei einigen Herstellern liege sie bei unter 0,01 Prozent.




Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti - Hersteller sehen keine hohe Ausfallrate


----------



## Blackvoodoo (6. November 2018)

Schön das Roman zu den defekten Karten Stellung nimmt. OK, das ist zwar nur ein Shop, aber ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen das es bei den anderen Shops so groß anders aussieht. Und ja die defekte sind anscheinend im normalen Rahmen. 
Ich verstehe jeden der betroffen ist das er sauer ist. Das wäre ich ja auch. Aber das "Problem" scheint doch keines zu sein. Da wird im Netz wieder aus einer Mücke ein Elefant gemacht.


----------



## sunyego (6. November 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Aber das "Problem" scheint doch keines zu sein. Da wird im Netz wieder aus einer Mücke ein Elefant gemacht.



So siehts aus !


----------



## arcDaniel (6. November 2018)

@Gurdi
Für mich ist dies das letzte mal, dass ich etwas zu deinen Anti-RTX Postings schreibe, danach ignoriere ich sie einfach.

Wenn jemand eine Fehlermeldung hat, egal ob in einem Fenster oder als BSOD oder sonst wie, sollte der erste Weg sein (was aber für so manch einer bereits zu viel ist), diese Fehlermeldung über Google zu suchen. Hier findet man schon sehr, sehr oft die Lösung zum Problem oder zumindest einen Hinweis wo man mit der Fehlersuche anfangen soll. 
Hilf dies nicht, erst dann sollte man andere Möglichkeiten in Betracht ziehen. 

Es ist nutzlos eine Fehlersuche auf eine bloße Vermutung anzugehen. Nach dir, müsste  aber jeder RTX Besitzer zuerst seine Grafikkarte als Fehlerquelle ausschließen, ehe er die anderen Möglichkeiten angeht. Du hast noch nicht einen einzigen konstruktiven Beitrag zum Thema RTX geschrieben.

Du kannst mittlerweile Schaffe die Hand reichen.


----------



## Gurdi (6. November 2018)

Das ist mir mittlerweile auch zu anstrengend hier.
Eine normale Debatte ist hier scheinbar nicht möglich.

Mit deinem neuen Fan gibt sicher sachdienliche Debatten....


----------



## sunyego (6. November 2018)

GAMESTAR schrieb:
			
		

> Die von den Kunden genannten RMA-Gründe hätten sich nicht geändert und tatsächlich sei die RMA-Rate aktuell sogar außergewöhnlich niedrig. Bei einigen Herstellern liege sie bei unter 0,01 Prozent.




Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti - Hersteller sehen keine hohe Ausfallrate


----------



## Ralle@ (6. November 2018)

Ganz ehrlich

Selbst wenn es höhere Ausfallraten geben würde, kein Hersteller gibt sowas zu außer er hat gar kein Wahl mehr. Daher gäbe ich nicht viel auf Videos wie
 die vom 8auer oder der gleichen. Mit einen gehe ich aber konform, wären die Ausfälle höher als normal, wäre das Netz voll davon von Usern die eine Defekte Karte haben.

Und ich weiß echt nicht was ihr alle gegen Gurdi habt, er hat für mich nichts geschrieben wo er sich über einen Defekt einer RTX Karte freut oder der gleichen. Er hat nur geschrieben dass der BlueScreen auch an der Texturkompression der Turing liegen, soweit hergeholt ist das gar nicht, auch wenn es sehr selten.
Damals als Nvidia die Fermi Karten vorgestellt gab es ähnliches beim Battlelog, was per Treiber gefixt wurde.


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2018)

Das "Problem" bei Turing ist halt dass eine Menge Leute sich mehr oder weniger im geheimen wünschen, dass auch bei NV endlich mal etwas schief geht.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. November 2018)

@Ralle, es geht nicht nur um diesen von dir genannten Posting, ich gehe auf sein Geschreibe auch nicht mehr ein, du kannst du aber mal seine Beiträge auf in anderen Theman bezüglich die RTX Karten mal durchlesen.

Das ist Schaffe verhalten.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. November 2018)

mögt Ihr Nudes?


----------



## arcDaniel (6. November 2018)

Schön sauber


----------



## Ralle@ (6. November 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das "Problem" bei Turing ist halt dass eine Menge Leute sich mehr oder weniger im geheimen wünschen, dass auch bei NV endlich mal etwas schief geht.



Was war die GTX 970?
Da hat es Nvidia ganz schön weit getrieben, die Aufregung war groß doch die Karte war der Hit. Nvidia kann es sehr weit treiben da die Fanbase groß ist. Das schlimmste was mir Nvidia angetan hat war die 280 GTX. Da hatte ich damals innerhalb von 4 Wochen 3 defekte Karten, am Schluss lachten wir dann schon als ich ins Geschäft kam.
Von ATI (ja ATI nicht AMD) war es die HD 2900 XT, 4 Karten innerhalb 4 oder 5 Monaten. Alle mit defekten VRAM, da lauter bunte Pixel und das schon im BIOS. 

Die Hersteller nehmen sich doch alle nichts, jeder größere Hersteller hat schon mal ordentlich was vermasselt. Es wird doch immer versucht den letzten Cent zu sparen, manchmal geht das eben nach hinten los. Ich erinnere mich noch an das P67 Debakel von Intel, das war chaotisch und Intel ist jetzt nicht gerade ein kleiner Hersteller.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Schön sauber



jo, hat ewig gedauert xD

diese hellgrünen Wärmeleitpads sind recht gut .. der Rest ist Mist


----------



## arcDaniel (6. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> jo, hat ewig gedauert xD
> 
> diese hellgrünen Wärmeleitpads sind recht gut .. der Rest ist Mist



Noch 3 Wochen, dann wird meine auch wieder ausgezogen. Wäre nun mal schän den Heatkiller in Acetal zu sehen. Und mit sehr grosser wahrscheinlichkeit kommt ein Heatkiller für die CPU dazu, bei etwas Lust, wechsele ich auch alle EK Fittinge gegen Barrow.

Katze aus dem Sack, ich bin dabei für ein Examen, für meine Karriere zu lernen, packe ich dieses Examen (11 Gesetze sind zu lernen....) wird sich mein Gehalt in den nächsten Jahren um einen 4stelligen Bereich erhöhen, pack ich ihn nicht, wird sich aber nichts ändern. Sprich ich kann nur Gewinnen.

Bei einem Positiven Resultat, bekommt mein PC, als Geschänk eine Totalsanierung


----------



## chaotium (6. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Noch 3 Wochen, dann wird meine auch wieder ausgezogen. Wäre nun mal schän den Heatkiller in Acetal zu sehen. Und mit sehr grosser wahrscheinlichkeit kommt ein Heatkiller für die CPU dazu, bei etwas Lust, wechsele ich auch alle EK Fittinge gegen Barrow.
> 
> Katze aus dem Sack, ich bin dabei für ein Examen, für meine Karriere zu lernen, packe ich dieses Examen (11 Gesetze sind zu lernen....) wird sich mein Gehalt in den nächsten Jahren um einen 4stelligen Bereich erhöhen, pack ich ihn nicht, wird sich aber nichts ändern. Sprich ich kann nur Gewinnen.
> 
> Bei einem Positiven Resultat, bekommt mein PC, als Geschänk eine Totalsanierung



Jura?


----------



## arcDaniel (6. November 2018)

Nee, aber ähnlich,  Spielverderber, Spassbremse... wie mans nennen möchte.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chaotium (6. November 2018)

Richter Polizist Gerichtsvollzieher xD


----------



## Snowhack (6. November 2018)

so hier mal einen Bild aus Ark und einer mit 200 Watt bestückten RTX 2080Ti in  2160p  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richu006 (6. November 2018)

So ich mische mich auch einmal noch in diese Diskussion ein, und das Thema bezüglich sterbenden RTX 2080 Ti's.
Es gehen ja Gerüchte umher, das es an der Hitze btw. an Überhitzten Speichern liegen könnte. Wenn da was dran wäre, dann würde man eigentlich nur sehr selten eine Defekte RTX 2080Ti mit Wasserkühlung sehen (Da Fullcover blöcke in der Regel recht anständig auch die Speicher kühlen) 
Ich habe mich dann einmal bisschen im Internet herum geschaut, und habe in der Tat kein einziger Fall gefunden, wo jemand mit einer RTX unter Wasser diese Probleme hatte oder hat.

Ich frage mich dies, weil ich auch eine Asus Dual RTX 2080Ti habe (Founders PcB) und diese Unterwasser Betreibe. Logischerweise mache ich mir nach den Berichten etwas Sorgen, weil ja erstens würde eine RMA relativ viel Arbeit bedeuten (Kühler Umbau, Wasserkreislauf leeren btw wieder füllen etc etc...), wenn Asus dann überhaupt noch ne RMA akzeptieren würde (Kühlerumbau bei Asus ist ja nicht ganz Garantiekonform).
Meine Läuft nun seit 3 Wochen absolut fehlerfrei. Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.

Aber mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass man nicht viele Berichte über defekte Wassergekühlte RTX Karten findet (Obwohl doch genau diese meist besonders geplagt werden mit OC).
Mir ist natürlich auch klar das wohl nur eine kleine Zahl von Leuten die Karten unter Wasser betreibt, aber es ist doch trotzdem Interessant.


----------



## Ralle@ (7. November 2018)

Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen.
Paar Seiten davor habe ich die max. Temperaturen (VRAM) von verschiedenen RTX Karten gepostet die Tom´s Hardware ermittelt hat. Da war die FE mit die kühlste Karte, daher würde ich eher auf eine schlechte Charge vom Speicher tippen (aber wir alle können nur Rätselraten). Daher meint Tipp, einfach Spaß mit der Karte haben und gut ist.

@Topic

Alle die die Gainward 2080 TI Phoenix GS haben, es gibt ein neues Bios welches das Power Target erhöht. Ich habe es mal geflasht und man kann jetzt statt 115%, 126% einstellen.
Products :: GeForce RTX™ 2080 Ti Phoenix "GS"


----------



## -Gast- (7. November 2018)

Hat sich der Wert für 100% verändert, oder ist er gleich geblieben?


----------



## arcDaniel (7. November 2018)

Ja das wäre interessant zu wissen. Da die % hier nicht viel sagen:
Bei mir mit dem Karteneigenen Bios:
100% —> 260w
130% —> 338w

Nun das FTW3 Bios:
100% —> 300w
124% —> 373w (rechnerich geet das nicht auf, ist aber so im Bios eingetragen)

Also ist es für die Kommunikation besser die Watt Werte zu nutzen.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ralle@ (7. November 2018)

Kann ich mir erst ansehen wenn ich von der Arbeit komme.


----------



## RX480 (7. November 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> so hier mal einen Bild aus Ark und einer mit 200 Watt bestückten RTX 2080Ti in  2160p
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist ja Wahnsinn, wie weit Du in der Spannung runterkommst.


----------



## Ralle@ (7. November 2018)

Ist auch bei meiner 1080 TI nicht anders.
1080 TI / 1,8 GHZ / 0,825 Volt
2080 TI / 1,8 GHZ / 0,800 Volt

1,8 GHZ sind ein toller Sweetspot, meine Karte bleibt mit knapp 50° sehr kühl und die Lüfter drehen mit 42% oder 1100 - 1125 RPM (Gainward Phoenix GS). So ist die Karte nicht aus dem System zu hören.


----------



## RX480 (7. November 2018)

Bei der 56 ist leider bei VDDC=0,862V Schluss, selbst wenn ich für manche Games weniger bräuchte.

Hatte ja schon mal kurz mit arcDaniel über DLSS vs. 1800p+SMAA geschwatzt.
Da spart man mit 1800p gegenüber 4k auch nochmal 10..15% an W ein oder kann Das in fps umsetzen.


----------



## Snowhack (7. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ist ja Wahnsinn, wie weit Du in der Spannung runterkommst.




Wenn da jetzt noch eine Wasserkühlung drauf kommt wird es erst interessant bei schätze mal 40-44C. Liegen da bestimmt noch 1815-1880Mhz  an später  

Hab mir jetzt noch eine zweite KFA2 bestellt,  weil mich die **nur**  +700Mhz stören bei Speicher. 

Wenn die andere besser ist, werde ich die jetzige wohl für einen günstigeren Kurs weiter verkaufen bin kein Freund von zurück senden.


----------



## Snowhack (7. November 2018)

*******Umfrage zum Speicher der RTX  Karten mit GDDR6 *******

RTX 2070 // RTX 2080 // RTX 2080 Ti 

Über Micron und Samsung.  Speicher Stabilität. 

Umfrage zum Speicher OC


----------



## RX480 (7. November 2018)

8GB KFA2 GeForce RTX 2080 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

Da lohnt sich ne 2070FE nicht mehr. Für 60,-€ drauf gibt es schon ne 2080. Da stimmt dann auch P/L.
Wg. dem 8GB Speicher würde ich mich auch nicht verrücktmachen. Passt schon.

edit: Leider schon von 689 auf 739 korrigiert.
Die Lesen wohl mit ?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei der 56 ist leider bei VDDC=0,862V Schluss, selbst wenn ich für manche Games weniger bräuchte.
> 
> Hatte ja schon mal kurz mit arcDaniel über DLSS vs. 1800p+SMAA geschwatzt.
> Da spart man mit 1800p gegenüber 4k auch nochmal 10..15% an W ein oder kann Das in fps umsetzen.



Turing geht bis auf 725mV runter (weiß gerade nicht ob das bei Pascal auch ging)


----------



## RX480 (7. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Turing geht bis auf 725mV runter (weiß gerade nicht ob das bei Pascal auch ging)



Interessant wäre die erf. Spannung , um Stock-Takt zu schaffen. Ist da Snowhack im Bereich vom non-A -Chip ?
Kommando zurück, habe gerade gelesen, das Snowhack einen A-Chip bei seiner günstigen Graka drauf hat, falls Ihm Das was hilft, zwecks weniger Volt durch die gute ASIC, dann halt eine Anderer z.Vgl. vonnöten.
(bei der 56 ist Stock der eff. Takt bei einigen Games so grottig, ca. 1400 , da kommt man auch mit den 0,862V gut hin)


----------



## Ralle@ (7. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Turing geht bis auf 725mV runter (weiß gerade nicht ob das bei Pascal auch ging)



Alles unter 0,800 kannst aber nicht verändern, das regelt dann das BIOS über die Booststufen selbst. Bei älteren Games wie Diablo 3 z.B. liegen zwischen 900 - 1100 MHZ an, da gibt das BIOS auch nur 0,725 Volt.

Edit:
Das neue Gainward BIOS erhöht den Prozent Wert.

Stock —————-———260 Watt
115% ————————- 300 Watt
126% ————————- 330 Watt


----------



## ranftling (7. November 2018)

Hi,

welche der Karten gewinnt den Preis "besonders Leise"?
Nach lektüre diverser Artikel würde ich auf die ASUS ROG im Quiet Mode tippen... habe aber keine Erfahrungen.

Danke Euch!


----------



## Camari (7. November 2018)

ranftling schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> welche der Karten gewinnt den Preis "besonders Leise"?
> Nach lektüre diverser Artikel würde ich auf die ASUS ROG im Quiet Mode tippen... habe aber keine Erfahrungen.
> ...



Die MSI RTX 2080 Trio X ist flüsterleise. Selbst unter Last nicht zu hören. Das erwarte ich aber auch bei solch einen massiven Kühlkörper.


----------



## HisN (7. November 2018)

Ach, ich werde auch immer verwirrter. Ich war ja der Meinung das meine Karte nicht mehr als +200 verträgt.
Jetzt hab ich gerade 4 Stunden AC:OD mit +800 am Stück gezockt ... keine Probleme in 4K.


----------



## arcDaniel (7. November 2018)

Rein vom Chip scheine ich kein Goldensample erwischt zu haben, meine braucht für 1800(1815)mhz zwingend 850mV.


----------



## Gurdi (7. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Ach, ich werde auch immer verwirrter. Ich war ja der Meinung das meine Karte nicht mehr als +200 verträgt.
> Jetzt hab ich gerade 4 Stunden AC:OD mit +800 am Stück gezockt ... keine Probleme in 4K.



Bei ACO wäre ich vorsichtig, Taktraten die ich da habe würden in jedem anderen Spiel nen Instan Freeze hinlegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (7. November 2018)

@Gurdi

Da scheinen die Karten bzw. Architekturen unterschiedlich zu sein.
Meine 2080 TI freezt bei ACO genau so schnell wie bei Witcher 3 oder Shadow of the Tomb Raider.


----------



## Gurdi (7. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Da scheinen die Karten bzw. Architekturen unterschiedlich zu sein.
> Meine 2080 TI freezt bei ACO genau so schnell wie bei Witcher 3 oder Shadow of the Tomb Raider.



Das Spiel reagiert aber auch so gut wie gar nicht auf die Bandbreite, das dürfte bei beiden Arches gleich sein denke ich.
54Grad HBM sind gar nichts.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Alles unter 0,800 kannst aber nicht verändern, das regelt dann das BIOS über die Booststufen selbst. Bei älteren Games wie Diablo 3 z.B. liegen zwischen 900 - 1100 MHZ an, da gibt das BIOS auch nur 0,725 Volt.



mit dem Precision X  kann man das

mit 725mV laufen 1500 MHz ... vllt geht auch mehr ... habs noch nich wirklich ausgelotet


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. November 2018)

im Mindstar gibts gerade haufenweise RTX Karten

unter anderem ne RTX 2080 für 659€

8GB Palit GeForce RTX 2080 DUAL - RTX 2080 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei


----------



## Ralle@ (7. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> mit dem Precision X  kann man das
> 
> mit 725mV laufen 1500 MHz ... vllt geht auch mehr ... habs noch nich wirklich ausgelotet



Hm

Wäre der Afterburner nicht so gut, würde ich überlegen zu wechseln. Aber das EVGA Tool überzeugt mich nicht.
Aber zu gut wissen dass es geht, vielleicht kommt noch ein Update für den Afterburner.


----------



## HisN (7. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei ACO wäre ich vorsichtig, Taktraten die ich da habe würden in jedem anderen Spiel nen Instan Freeze hinlegen.



Naja, in der Auflösung könntest Du auch noch im CPU-Limit hängen.
Bin ja in 4K unterwegs. Da zeigt die Graka ständig 96% Auslastung.
Aber ich werde das weiter beobachten. Mir gings halt darum, dass ich heute mal Zeit hatte, und das Game 4 Stunden am Stück gelaufen ist.
Sonst komme ich nur mit F@H auf so eine lange Dauerlast.
Hitman, KingdomCome Deliverance und FFXV als Gegentest für ein paar Minuten: Läuft. Ist halt ohne Aussage bei der kurzen Zeit.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Hm
> 
> Wäre der Afterburner nicht so gut, würde ich überlegen zu wechseln. Aber das EVGA Tool überzeugt mich nicht.
> Aber zu gut wissen dass es geht, vielleicht kommt noch ein Update für den Afterburner.



Afterburner find ih auch besser

bei PX is es ein ziemliches Gefummele weil man keine Takt/Spannungs Kombi forcieren kann


----------



## arcDaniel (8. November 2018)

Augen auf!

Heute oder morgen kommt ein neuer Treiber.

GamerNexus hat schon bestätigt, dass manche User über den Support einen neuen bekommen haben welcher etliche Probleme beseitigt. Zudem kommt morgen der Early Acces von BF5 für Origin Access Premier Abonnenten, also müsste dann ein Game Ready Treiber kommen.
Bin mal gespannt, was dieser also sonst noch so bringt.

Zu meiner RTX, habe nun mal etwas Destiny 2 mit 1800mhz gespielt. Ich bin 60hz VSync Spieler (WQHD, meist aber 4K DSR oder Scaler, wie hier auch) und hier reichen die 1800mhz@850mV um ohne Drops spielen zu können. Ich war echt erstaunt und die GPU bleibt hier sogar unter 40°C. Mein Leistungsmesser an der Steckdose sagt 170-180W verbraucht. Das ist nichts. Wenn man hier die aktuellen Permium Konsolen nimmt, haben diese einen ähnlichen Verbraucht, bekommt aber nur einen Bruchteil der Qualität geboten.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. November 2018)

hier noch die neuen Videos

YouTube - Dead 2080 Ti #1: Clock Freeze at 1350MHz, Stuttering, Crashing

YouTube - Solved: Widespread 20-Series BSOD Issue Likely Monitor Dependent, Pt 1


----------



## RX480 (8. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Da scheinen die Karten bzw. Architekturen unterschiedlich zu sein.
> Meine 2080 TI freezt bei ACO genau so schnell wie bei Witcher 3 oder Shadow of the Tomb Raider.



Und seine Einstellungen passen wahrscheinlich nicht. Sieht man am Verbrauch, ob der Leerlauf kostet.
Immer noch DrawCallLimit (Sichtfeld+Objekte red.) und evtl. in der Engine (?)defered(light red.).
Die AA-Modie würde ich auch durchprobieren.

Außerdem würde ich in so einem Fall mal mit dem Graka-Setting 50..100mV runtergehen, bis der kleinere eff.Takt zur Nutzlast passt.

DAS ist natürlich für Out of the Box Player gar Nichts. Da kann man nicht mit jedem Game Vega empfehlen.
Insofern staune ich über Origins im Pack mit Vega.(wahrscheinlich nur wg. Ryzen)

Als Bsp. mal was ganz Anders mit 4k@60fps-Lock, nur um zu zeigen, das zu hoch sinnlos ist. 50% Mehrverbrauch!(im Anhang)


----------



## RX480 (8. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> im Mindstar gibts gerade haufenweise RTX Karten
> 
> unter anderem ne RTX 2080 für 659€
> 
> 8GB Palit GeForce RTX 2080 DUAL - RTX 2080 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei



Selber Tippfehler bei MF wie in meinem Post ?
Jetzt wieder 739,-€.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Selber Tippfehler bei MF wie in meinem Post ?
> Jetzt wieder 739,-€.



welcher Tippfehler?

war glaub ich nur 20 Stück ... sind wohl sehr schnell weggegangen


----------



## HisN (8. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> YouTube - Solved: Widespread 20-Series BSOD Issue Likely Monitor Dependent, Pt 1



G-Sync hmmmmm ... hab ich nicht^^
Multimonitor .. hab ich^^

Stundenlang gezockt ....

https://abload.de/img/elitedangerous64_2018l5i9n.jpg

Goil.


----------



## RX480 (8. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> welcher Tippfehler?
> 
> war glaub ich nur 20 Stück ... sind wohl sehr schnell weggegangen



OK = also Werbung (Dann wars bei der KFA evtl. auch so.)

Es macht auch Sinn nach dem Codenamen = A-Chip zu sortieren bei MF. 
TU104-400A-A1 -> RTX 2080 -> GeForce RTX für Gaming -> Grafikkarten (VGA) | Mindfactory.de
Dann zuschlagen:
8GB Gainward GeForce RTX 2080 Phoenix GS Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 | Mindfactory.de
Wenn man so einen Schnapper für 699,-€ macht, net schlecht fürs Wozi@4k.
edit: schon wieder auf 749,-€ Das nervt!

Die 2070 ohne Codename ist ...

btw. ne Etage tiefer
für 3440*1440p wäre auch ne Nitro , momentan 449,-€,  geeignet:
8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

übrigens:
Ich bin pro HDR unabhängig von der Brille. Beide Colours sind sinnvoll einsetzbar.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. November 2018)

Hier war schon einer so gnädig den Treiber zu teilen, welcher vom Support an User mit Problemen ging. Ob dies der gleiche wie der kommende Game Ready Treiber ist kann ich nicht sagen.

Ich habe ihn bei mir installiert, da ich aber im allgemeinen keine Probleme habe, kann nicht kein wirkliches Urteil abgeben. Bezüglich die Leistung ist es auch noch zu früh.

Nvidia driver 416.76 | guru3D Forums


----------



## -Gast- (8. November 2018)

Ich werd ihn nicht installieren. Mit meiner funktionierenden Karte hab ich ja keinerlei Probleme. Spätestens Freitag wird eh ein neuer kommen.


----------



## Ralle@ (8. November 2018)

Ich werde mir den Treiber mal ansehen.


----------



## Gurdi (8. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> hier noch die neuen Videos
> 
> YouTube - Dead 2080 Ti #1: Clock Freeze at 1350MHz, Stuttering, Crashing
> 
> YouTube - Solved: Widespread 20-Series BSOD Issue Likely Monitor Dependent, Pt 1



Die Jungs von GN sind wirklich hoch professionell. Das ist mit Abstand die beste Hardwareredaktion für Gamer. 
Die machen einen Aufruf und lassen sich die defekten Karten schicken und checken die Probleme. So macht man das richtig wenn man ein dubioses Problem verifizieren will.

Nicht übel.


----------



## DeSchnubbie (8. November 2018)

Der offizielle Treiber ist bei NV verfügbar und heißt 416.81 WQHL

Da bin ich heute Abend aber mal gespannt...


----------



## arcDaniel (8. November 2018)

Wird bereits installiert , danke!


----------



## Doraleous (8. November 2018)

Jo, Experience hat Bescheid gesagt


----------



## -Gast- (8. November 2018)

Changelog ist ja sehr zurückhaltend. Das mit dem Gsync bsod ist aber tatsächlich erwähnt.
Scheinbar gibts jetzt auch karten mit samsung vram. Sofern der gpu-z screenshot stimmt.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. November 2018)

-Gast- schrieb:


> Changelog ist ja sehr zurückhaltend. Das mit dem Gsync bsod ist aber tatsächlich erwähnt.
> Scheinbar gibts jetzt auch karten mit samsung vram. Sofern der gpu-z screenshot stimmt.



Ja scheint es zu geben, ob dies nun aber besser oder schlechter ist, das ist eine interessante Frage. Samsung hat sich zwar einen guten Namen gemacht, aber auch die können billig und schlecht, wenn nötig.


----------



## Ralle@ (8. November 2018)

Wenn Samsung genügend Chip übrig hat die würdig waren für eine Quadro, dann kommen die in den Gamerkarten zum Einsatz.
Hat man schon bei älteren Gens so gemacht, egal ob jetzt AMD oder Nvidia. Und arcDaniel hat recht, nur weil Samsung drauf steht, heißt das noch lange nichts.

Edit:
Jetzt kann ich scho wieder einen Treiber isntallieren, arrrrgggghhhhh


----------



## Kajabink (8. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> OK = also Werbung (Dann wars bei der KFA evtl. auch so.)
> 
> Es macht auch Sinn nach dem Codenamen = A-Chip zu sortieren bei MF.



Die Filter funktionieren aber auch nicht immer. Ne MSI RTX2080 Gaming X Trio zB hat auch den A1 drin, wird aber in der Liste nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Snowhack (8. November 2018)

gerade noch bei den Stadtwerken angerufen, um meine Abschlagszahlungen zu erhöhen  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die zweite ist auch ein A Chip und das 380 Watt Bios ist auch noch drauf.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. November 2018)

Mit dem Samsung GDDR6 bei den RTX Karten, sehe ich das so:
Würde der Samsung Ram auf den super, mega, ultra... Modellen verbaut werden, könnte es ein Anzeichen sein, dass dieser besser ist. Nun kommt er aber z.B. auf einer "billigen" Gigabyte Karte (es finden sich auch schon Screenshots von FE Modellen mit Samsung Ram). Die gleichen Spezifikationen sind sicher, dann kommt der Preis dazu, wenn Samsung alternativ genutzt wird, ist er gleich teuer oder sogar billiger. Es kann aber auch einfach sein, dass Micron mit der Nachfrage nicht nach kommt. 

Ich glaube jedenfalls nicht, dass es der gleiche Ram wie bei den Quadro Karten ist, weil hier die kleinste TU102 z.b. 24gb hat, also Ram-Steine von je 2gb. Ich gehen nicht von einer doppel Seitigen bestückung aus, da nächste Modell 48gb hat, hier gehe dies gemacht wird. Meines Wissen hat noch keiner 4gb Ram-Steine.

Könnte aber auch sein, dass die Quadro immer doppel-seitig Bestückt sind eben nur einmal mit 1gb Steinen und einmal mit 2gb. Dann könnte sich doch um den gleichen Ram handeln wie bei den Quadro Karten.

Ganz böse könnte man denken, dass es der gleiche Ram in Form von 2gb Steinen ist, welcher vermittels Bios halbiert ist. AMD hat bei der RX480 gezeigt, dass dies druchaus möglich ist. Für Samsung ist es sogar vielleicht günstiger nur eine Sorte zu fertigen.

Könnte die Ram Kapazität über die Chip Qualität eingeschränkt werden um eine höher Yield-Rate zu bekommen?


----------



## DeSchnubbie (8. November 2018)

Ich bin mir dem neuen Treiber zufrieden. So auf den ersten Blick ohne Brille ein besseres Bild... Flimmern ist um über 50% weniger wenn ihr mich fragt. Komisch, aber besser so als anders


----------



## Maluh (8. November 2018)

-Gast- schrieb:


> Changelog ist ja sehr zurückhaltend. Das mit dem Gsync bsod ist aber tatsächlich erwähnt.
> Scheinbar gibts jetzt auch karten mit samsung vram. Sofern der gpu-z screenshot stimmt.



Hallo, neu im Forum und seit gestern ebenfalls besitzer einer RTX Karte (2080 Duke OC) 
Auch dort ist Samsung Vram laut GPU-Z verbaut, laut Bios Collection von techpowerup lässt zumindest das Bios der Duke auch explizit Samsung speicher zu.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif

Ob das nun eine verlässliche Aussage ist kann ich leider nicht sagen, es würde sich auf jedenfall mit den ausgelesenen Daten aus GPU-Z decken.


----------



## Gurdi (8. November 2018)

Maluh schrieb:


> Hallo, neu im Forum und seit gestern ebenfalls besitzer einer RTX Karte (2080 Duke OC)
> Auch dort ist Samsung Vram laut GPU-Z verbaut, laut Bios Collection von techpowerup lässt zumindest das Bios der Duke auch explizit Samsung speicher zu.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif
> ...



Wenn der Speicher im Bios definiert ist, dann gibt es Ihn auch.


----------



## -Gast- (8. November 2018)

Da steht glaub bei jedem turing bios micron/samsung


----------



## Maluh (8. November 2018)

Erste Modelle der GeForce RTX 2080 Ti mit GDDR6 von Samsung bestueckt - Hardwareluxx


----------



## HisN (8. November 2018)

Keine Änderung beim Multimonitor-Idle-Takt mit dem neuen Treiber.
Jedenfalls bei mir.
Meine drei alten Dells gehen zusammen auf 300Mhz, aber Mischbetrieb mit 4K ... DingDong.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (9. November 2018)

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/15623

Mein nächster Block für die RTX


----------



## Snowhack (9. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/15623
> 
> Mein nächster Block für die RTX



Ist der gut ?


----------



## arcDaniel (9. November 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Ist der gut ?



Das ist schwierig zu beantworten, da ich ihn ja noch nicht habe, es ist hier aber jemand (glaube BlackVoodoo) welcher einen hat und sehr zufrieden ist.

Was man aber sagen kann, diw Qualität von Watercool ist 1A, zudem ist es der RTX Block, welcher am meisten Punke von der Platine aufgreift. Es werden Punkte abgegriffen, welche eigentlich keine Probleme darstellen. Jedoch gibt jedes Bauteil etwas hitze ab und kann über die Kupferleitungen des PCB sich verteilen. Also je geringer diese Wärmeabgabe in in der Platine ist, desto besser. In der Theorie klingt dies gut, ob es aber einen Praktischen Mehrwert bringt steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt.

Ich bin Enttäuscht von der Verarbeitungsqualität vom EK Block und möchte einfach etwas anderes und der Watercool finde ich einfach sehr schlicht, was mir gefällt und ich weiss, dass hier die Verarbeitung passt.

Riesen Unterschiede zwischen dem Blöcken wird es eh nicht geben.

Edit:Watercool auf Twitter: "First pics of our #Heatkiller blocks for #Nvidia #RTX2080Ti! Check out the biggest cold plate we ever did on a single GPU card, cooling all components specified by Nvidia. https://t.co/k3iiy0hBlO #Watercool #watercooled #watercooling #PChardware #HardwarePorn… https://t.co/V8K73ARuVi"


----------



## -Gast- (9. November 2018)

Ist wirklich ok für den Preis, aber ich denke mit ner Wasserkühlung müssen diese zusätzlichen Komponenten nicht wirklich gekühlt werden, da sie ihre Wärme sehr gut über die Platine selbst abführen können.
Die wird bei Wasserkühlung nicht so warm. Man sieht es schön an Igors Wärmebildern, dass der Bereich nicht warm wird. 
Das wärmste an diesem Ende der Karte ist der Shunt fürs Powerlimit  Ich habe mir da zuerst auch Sorgen gemacht, aber die sind wirklich unbegründet.

Heute hab ich mal den EK mit maximalem Durchfluss getestet. 2 Grad besser nach Dauerlast. Und die Reaktion auf Lastwechsel ins kühlere hin ist viel schneller. Aber ich werde beim leisen Betrieb bleiben.


----------



## arcDaniel (9. November 2018)

Ich denke auch nicht, dass es sonderlich hilft. Dennoch ist es schön zu sehen, dass sie sich mühe geben. Ich finde den Preis ehrlich erstaunlich, denke da ist der, unser Namen muss auch bezahlt werden, Aufschlag nicht mit dabei. 

Weiter Treiber Info: Im offiziellen Forum wurde erwähnt, dass in ein paar Tagen noch einer neuer Game Ready Treiber kommt, wegen Hitman 2. Mal gespannt ob dieser weitere Fixes enthält.


----------



## iReckyy (9. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Keine Änderung beim Multimonitor-Idle-Takt mit dem neuen Treiber.
> Jedenfalls bei mir.
> Meine drei alten Dells gehen zusammen auf 300Mhz, aber Mischbetrieb mit 4K ... DingDong.
> 
> ...



Das Problem habe ich mit dem Treiber, mit meiner 980Ti auch, aber bei 3x FullHD.


----------



## HisN (9. November 2018)

Aber 144Hz?
Weil 3x60Hz geht (2560x1600)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (9. November 2018)

Hier ein neueres Bios für die RTX2080ti FE. Dieses wird scheinbar mit den neueren Karten aus der RMA geliefert.

Sollten diverse Probleme auf das Bios zurückzuführen sein, wie VRam Timings, Spannung... so wäre dies schon interessant. Da meine Karte kein OC wunder ist und ich mit meiner 1V Optimierung sehr sehr selten mehr als 300W beobachte, wäre dieses Bios vielleicht interessant.

VGA Bios Collection: NVIDIA RTX 2080 Ti 11264 MB | TechPowerUp


----------



## chaotium (9. November 2018)

Ist das Bios von NV selbst?


----------



## arcDaniel (9. November 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ist das Bios von NV selbst?



Angeblich, es ist aber jedem seine eigene Entscheidung das Risiko ein zu gehen.


----------



## Snowhack (9. November 2018)

Hab ein Problem bei meinen Karten: 

Bekomm den Kühler nicht runter 

3 Schrauben der backplate sind so fest die bekommt man nicht aufgedreht.
(Schätzungsweise verklebt) 

Werde morgen andere Bits besorgen für die Schrauben, um mehr Drehmoment aufbauen zu können.


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2018)

DLSS hat sich offenbar erledigt bei FFXV.
Final Fantasy XV for PC cancelled (and yes that includes RTX features)


----------



## arcDaniel (9. November 2018)

Bei FF15 hat sich so manches erledigt...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RtZk (9. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> DLSS hat sich offenbar erledigt bei FFXV.
> Final Fantasy XV for PC cancelled (and yes that includes RTX features)



Nicht schlimm, DLSS braucht eh keiner.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (9. November 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Werde morgen andere Bits besorgen für die Schrauben, um mehr Drehmoment aufbauen zu können.



Würde das eher mit Akkuschrauber testen und langsam das Drehmoment erhöhen,pure Gewalt bringt nur Bruch.


----------



## -Gast- (9. November 2018)

Klar mitm akkuschrauber... Lets fetz


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nicht schlimm, DLSS braucht eh keiner.



Naja nur ist jetzt absolut kein Kandidat mehr mit DLSS in Sicht. Um die anderen vermeintlichen Titel ist es verdächtig ruhig.



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Bei FF15 hat sich so manches erledigt...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Ja steht ja im Artikel, quasi alles eingestampft rund um den PC. DLSS wird wohl kaum der Grund sein dafür.
Jedoch schon etwas Panne wenn die einzige Techdemo nun das Feature nicht implementiert.
Also auf so Games wie PUBG würde ich mich anstelle von Nvidia nicht gerne stützen, wenn man bedenkt wie die schon die Unrealengine vergeigt haben, vor allem zu Beginn.
Sollte ARK nicht auch DLSS bekommen?


----------



## Maluh (9. November 2018)

Schade habe mir überlegt das Game zu kaufen, DLSS war da noch ein zusätzlicher Anreiz. 

Multimonitor mit verschiedenen Auflösungen (3840 X 2160 & 1080 X 1920) gpu tacktet entsprechend runter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja nur ist jetzt absolut kein Kandidat mehr mit DLSS in Sicht. Um die anderen vermeintlichen Titel ist es verdächtig ruhig.



am 27. kommt Darksiders 3 welches auf der DLSS Liste steht ... mal sehen obs das ab Launch mitbringt


----------



## Snowhack (9. November 2018)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Würde das eher mit Akkuschrauber testen und langsam das Drehmoment erhöhen,pure Gewalt bringt nur Bruch.



Ich bleib lieber beim Feinwerkzeug und Fingerspitzengefühl als bei einem 9V Makita  Akkuschrauber


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Ich bleib lieber beim Feinwerkzeug und Fingerspitzengefühl als bei einem 9V Makita  Akkuschrauber



Allein der Gedanke da mit nem dicken Akkubohrer anzurücken


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. November 2018)

Uhhh heut kommt der Eisenwolf


----------



## arcDaniel (10. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Uhhh heut kommt der Eisenwolf



Mein Beileid.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Mein Beileid.



lief der schlecht bei dir?


----------



## arcDaniel (10. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> lief der schlecht bei dir?



Nein, ich bin aber gar kein Freund vom Eiswolf. Und gerade bei der RTX habe ich hier starke bedenken. Die VRMs, Ram u.s.w. wird nur passiv gekühlt, sogar wenn du einen Lüfter drauf blasen lässt, so ist die Übertragun zum Alu-Kühler nicht mega. Durch die Wasserkühlung der GPU selbst, wird diese zwar gut kühl bleiben, bei der RTX ist ja aber nicht der GPU-Chip selbst das Problem, sondern die umliegenden Bauteile. 

Viele Custom Modelle trennen die VRM und Ram Kühlung, glaube hier war den Herstellern schon bewusst wie Warm der Ram durch die naheliegenden VRMs werden kann. Ja beim Eiswolf verbindest du VRM + Ram Kühlung, sprich ein guter Teil der Hitze welche die VRMs verursachen wandert sofort zu dem Ram.

Jetzt sollte meine vorherige Anmerkung klar sein.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin aber gar kein Freund vom Eiswolf. Und gerade bei der RTX habe ich hier starke bedenken. Die VRMs, Ram u.s.w. wird nur passiv gekühlt, sogar wenn du einen Lüfter drauf blasen lässt, so ist die Übertragun zum Alu-Kühler nicht mega. Durch die Wasserkühlung der GPU selbst, wird diese zwar gut kühl bleiben, bei der RTX ist ja aber nicht der GPU-Chip selbst das Problem, sondern die umliegenden Bauteile.
> 
> Viele Custom Modelle trennen die VRM und Ram Kühlung, glaube hier war den Herstellern schon bewusst wie Warm der Ram durch die naheliegenden VRMs werden kann. Ja beim Eiswolf verbindest du VRM + Ram Kühlung, sprich ein guter Teil der Hitze welche die VRMs verursachen wandert sofort zu dem Ram.
> 
> Jetzt sollte meine vorherige Anmerkung klar sein.



dann pack ich mal paar Temperatursesoren auf VRM und den VRAM direkt neben den VRM

mal sehen was bei rum kommt


----------



## chaotium (10. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Uhhh heut kommt der Eisenwolf



EKWB oder Watercool wären die besseren alternativen...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. November 2018)

ich wollt aber so ein AiO Ding


----------



## arcDaniel (10. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> dann pack ich mal paar Temperatursesoren auf VRM und den VRAM direkt neben den VRM
> 
> mal sehen was bei rum kommt



Kann ja ganz gut funktionieren, es gibt ja auch keine Bestätigung, dass die Temperaturen tatsächlich schuld sind. Bei der aktuellen Sachlage, wäre ich dennoch vorsichtig. 

Abseits der RTX spezifischen Bedenken, halte ich aber auch so nichts vom Eiswolf. Im großen Ganzen halte ich nicht viel von diesem Wasserkühlung billig Zeugs.

So ein AiO dings ist selten besser, als ein gute Luftkühler. Um von den Vorteilen einer Wasserkühlung profitieren zu können, muss man schon etwas Geld in den Hand nehmen. Bei den meisten Bauteilen handelt es sich aber nur um eine einmalige Investition.


----------



## Gurdi (10. November 2018)

Also beim Test von GN hat es nichts gebracht die Chips oder den Ram zu untertakten. Das spricht eigentlich nicht dafür das der Ram die Probleme verursacht.
Softwaresachen wie die Texturkompression können es auch nicht sein. Die Karten wurden heiß und haben dann gebuggt. Die eine früher, die andere Später.

Die Theorie mit den sich ausdehnendem Chip finde ich aktuell ganz plausibel.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also beim Test von GN hat es nichts gebracht die Chips oder den Ram zu untertakten. Das spricht eigentlich nicht dafür das der Ram die Probleme verursacht.
> Softwaresachen wie die Texturkompression können es auch nicht sein. Die Karten wurden heiß und haben dann gebuggt. Die eine früher, die andere Später.
> 
> Die Theorie mit den sich ausdehnendem Chip finde ich aktuell ganz plausibel.



Die Theorie mit dem Chip teils: hier wird ja eher vermutet, dass der Chip selbst einen defekt erleidet. Das habe ich zweifel. Ich kann mir aber schon vorstellen, dass es etwas mit der Ausdehnung zu tun hat, aber nicht das der Chip selbst das Problem ist, sondern die Lötstellen. 

Wenn bei einer Charge, beim dem Fertiger, beim Löten geschlachtet wurde, so könnten die Kontakte nicht perfekt sein und wenn die Chips sich ausdehnen, der Kontakt so schlecht wird, dass es zu Fehlern kommt. 

Jemand mit dem richtigen Equipment, könnte dies mit einer Artefakt defekten, dies testen, wenn der Die und/oder der Ram neu richtig verlötet würde. Ab es aber so eine Überprüfung geben wird? Zweifelhaft. Hier ist auch bei GamerNexus Schluss.


----------



## Gurdi (10. November 2018)

Ich denke auch das sich das schlecht eingrenzen lässt wenn es so wäre.
Der Artefaktetest von GN war aber mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Ich denke wer aktuell keine Probleme hat dürfte auch nicht von dem Problem betroffen sein, anscheinend zeigt sich das doch recht früh nach Hitzeentwicklung.


----------



## chaotium (10. November 2018)

Hab ich was verpasst mit Ausdehnung?


----------



## Gurdi (10. November 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst mit Ausdehnung?



Overclockers hat die Theorie aufgegriffen von einer chinesisschen Website das die Chips wohl zu hohe Fertigungstoleranzen in der Höhe haben und sich dann bei Hitze ausdehnen was zu einer Fehlfunktion bzw. Beschädigung führt.


----------



## chaotium (10. November 2018)

Halte ich nicht für möglich, dann würde es ja alle möglich an Fehlern geben. es wird aber immer nur gesagt es gibt Artefakte usw.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. November 2018)

Meine Vermutung kommt, daher, dass vor Jahren das Thema Grafikkarten backen schon fast ein Trend war. Hier wurden Grafikkarten "repariert" welche sehr oft von Artefakten geplagt wurde. 

Kurz was passiert beim "Backen", die Lötpunkte werden "aufgeweicht" und können sich wieder etwas besser verbinden. Oft war diese Lösung nur Temporär, da es nicht möglich ist, die Karte so zu erhitzen, dass das Lot richtig flüssig wird und die Lötstellen sich wieder richtig verbinden können, ohne dass andere Komponenten beschädigt würden. 

GamerNexus, oder ein anderer, könnte also mal mit dieser halten Methode, versuchen eine RTX zu backen. Wenn die Artefakte dann, wenn auch nur für eine gewisse Zeit weg sind. War es das Lot, wenn nicht dann doch vielleicht eher die Chips.


----------



## Gurdi (10. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung kommt, daher, dass vor Jahren das Thema Grafikkarten backen schon fast ein Trend war. Hier wurden Grafikkarten "repariert" welche sehr oft von Artefakten geplagt wurde.
> 
> Kurz was passiert beim "Backen", die Lötpunkte werden "aufgeweicht" und können sich wieder etwas besser verbinden. Oft war diese Lösung nur Temporär, da es nicht möglich ist, die Karte so zu erhitzen, dass das Lot richtig flüssig wird und die Lötstellen sich wieder richtig verbinden können, ohne dass andere Komponenten beschädigt würden.
> 
> GamerNexus, oder ein anderer, könnte also mal mit dieser halten Methode, versuchen eine RTX zu backen. Wenn die Artefakte dann, wenn auch nur für eine gewisse Zeit weg sind. War es das Lot, wenn nicht dann doch vielleicht eher die Chips.



Naja das Problem ist ja das Nexus die Karten von Leuten eingeschickt bekommt. Ob die die jetzt mal grad so backen können ist halb fraglich, ich denke die Dinger müssen ja auch noch in die RMA.


----------



## -Gast- (10. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung kommt, daher, dass vor Jahren das Thema Grafikkarten backen schon fast ein Trend war. Hier wurden Grafikkarten "repariert" welche sehr oft von Artefakten geplagt wurde.
> 
> Kurz was passiert beim "Backen", die Lötpunkte werden "aufgeweicht" und können sich wieder etwas besser verbinden. Oft war diese Lösung nur Temporär, da es nicht möglich ist, die Karte so zu erhitzen, dass das Lot richtig flüssig wird und die Lötstellen sich wieder richtig verbinden können, ohne dass andere Komponenten beschädigt würden.
> 
> GamerNexus, oder ein anderer, könnte also mal mit dieser halten Methode, versuchen eine RTX zu backen. Wenn die Artefakte dann, wenn auch nur für eine gewisse Zeit weg sind. War es das Lot, wenn nicht dann doch vielleicht eher die Chips.



Wenn man solche fehler nochmal macht, wäre das traurig. Wobei derbauer ja auch mal erwähnt hat, dass er bei Asus war und eine der Karten beim  extrem oc plötzlich mit artefakten angefangen hat und nach dem backen wieder ok war. Wobei beim extrem oc jetzt ja nicht wirklich ausdehnungen geschehen.

Aber auch das wurde damals nie offiziell zugegeben. Wirklich erfahren werden wir das Problem nicht. Nicht von nvidia.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja das Problem ist ja das Nexus die Karten von Leuten eingeschickt bekommt. Ob die die jetzt mal grad so backen können ist halb fraglich, ich denke die Dinger müssen ja auch noch in die RMA.



Er hat ja aber so tolle Kontakte zu Herstellern u.s.w. er könnte es wegen der RMA im Vorfeld abklären, müsste dies ja nicht an die große Glocke hängen. Denke in seiner Position wäre das durchaus möglich.



-Gast- schrieb:


> Wenn man solche fehler nochmal macht, wäre das traurig. Wobei derbauer ja auch mal erwähnt hat, dass er bei Asus war und eine der Karten beim  extrem oc plötzlich mit artefakten angefangen hat und nach dem backen wieder ok war. Wobei beim extrem oc jetzt ja nicht wirklich ausdehnungen geschehen.
> 
> Aber auch das wurde damals nie offiziell zugegeben. Wirklich erfahren werden wir das Problem nicht. Nicht von nvidia.



Der gleiche Fehler, würde aber nicht Nvidia betreffen, sondern nur den zuständigen Fertiger. Nvidia verlötet die Karten ja nicht selbst.


----------



## Gurdi (10. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Er hat ja aber so tolle Kontakte zu Herstellern u.s.w. er könnte es wegen der RMA im Vorfeld abklären, müsste dies ja nicht an die große Glocke hängen. Denke in seiner Position wäre das durchaus möglich.
> 
> 
> 
> Der gleiche Fehler, würde aber nicht Nvidia betreffen, sondern nur den zuständigen Fertiger. Nvidia verlötet die Karten ja nicht selbst.



Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, ist nur die Frage ob die Hersteller da jetzt so wirklich Interesse dran haben. Die Headline die zwangsläufig daraus resultieren würde kannst du dir sicher gut vorstellen.
GN ist ja mit Evga im permanenten Kontakt,aber ich denke das geht zu weit.

YouTube
Hier waren eigentlich nur die Referenzboards betroffen.  Interessant auch die Tests wo die Clockrate jeweils angepasst wird, es hilft eigentlich nie. Ein defekter oder zu heißer Speicher kanns dann eigentlich nicht sein, der würde dann ja direkt Fehler produzieren.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. November 2018)

Gerade weil ein anpassen des Taktes nichts hilft, vermute ich die Lötpunkte. Wenn die Karte kalt ist, reichen die Kontakte, wenn warm dehnen sie sich so, dass die Artefakte auftreten. 

Wäre es wirklich defekt im Chip, so müsste dieser sofort auftreten und nicht erst nach einer Zeit X Furmark. 

Hersteller ist noch ne Frage, wer ist eigentlich Hersteller? Denke Asus, Gigabyte, PNY, MSI haben ihre eigenen Werke. Denke aber, dass z.b. EVGA fertigen lässt. Fertigt Gigabyte (nur als beispiel) Karten für EVGA, Nvidia selbst?


----------



## Gurdi (10. November 2018)

Naja gut der Chip ist ja schon recht groß, sollte da eine Ausdehnung stattfinden wäre das auch durchaus plausibel. Dann müsste man aber durch lockern des Kühlers Entlastung schaffen können denke ich.
Lötpunkte sind aber auch eine Möglichkeit, da stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. November 2018)

so Eisenwolf is drauf und ich bin doch sehr zufrieden (nur die montage war etwas nervig)

bei max. OC (2055-2070 MHzGPU und 8250 VRAM) bin ich bei max. 47°C (Superposition 4K Opt.)

und mit besserer WLP und/oder noch etwas fester anziehen wäre wohl noch 4-5°C weniger drin

da nach Beenden der Last die Temp gleich mal um9-10°C runter springt


----------



## -Gast- (10. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Der gleiche Fehler, würde aber nicht Nvidia betreffen, sondern nur den zuständigen Fertiger. Nvidia verlötet die Karten ja nicht selbst.



Der Fehler damals war nicht die Verbindung GPU zu Platine , sondern Die zu Substrat. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Fertiger dies selbst erledigen müssen. Darum war das Neu verlöten auf der Platine auch meist nicht wirklich eine Endlösung, da das Problem woanders lag.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. November 2018)

-Gast- schrieb:


> Der Fehler damals war nicht die Verbindung GPU zu Platine , sondern Die zu Substrat. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Fertiger dies selbst erledigen müssen. Darum war das Neu verlöten auf der Platine auch meist nicht wirklich eine Endlösung, da das Problem woanders lag.



Ok das wusste ich nicht (danke für die Info). Waren damals aber nicht auch ATI Karten betroffen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## -Gast- (10. November 2018)

Ja, damals war glaub auch was mit ati. Selbst betroffen war ich mit einer 8600m gt, die ich zum reballing geschickt habe, was natürlich nur beschränkte Zeit half (wie das Backen auch)


----------



## Snowhack (10. November 2018)

Time Spy mit KFA2  2080 Ti Waterblock 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. November 2018)

Welchen Block hast du denn nun?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## -Gast- (10. November 2018)

Interessant. Ich komm nur auf 13008. Liegt wohl am 6700k. Dafür hab ich aber                                              16428 Graphic score.
Etwas mehr Core-Takt hab ich fürs Benchmarken erreicht (2160), aber dass das gleich fast 1000 Punkte ausmacht?

Vielleicht machens die Temperaturen aus, wer weiß.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. November 2018)

Hier im Thema zählt ja auch nur der GFX Score.
Den normalen TimeSpy lasse ich eigentlich nie laufen, eher TimeSpy Extreme. Die Karte soll gefordert werden. 

Im Moment aber eher uninteressant, da das letzte Windows Insider Build deutlich Leistung gekostet hat. Im GFX Score (TS Extreme) fast 100pts weniger. 

Eigentlich hatte ich vor, kein Insider Build mehr zu nutzen, mir wurde dann doch wieder langweilig... Aber der geringe Leistungsunterschied wird man in Spielen niemals merken.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin aber gar kein Freund vom Eiswolf. Und gerade bei der RTX habe ich hier starke bedenken. Die VRMs, Ram u.s.w. wird nur passiv gekühlt, sogar wenn du einen Lüfter drauf blasen lässt, so ist die Übertragun zum Alu-Kühler nicht mega. Durch die Wasserkühlung der GPU selbst, wird diese zwar gut kühl bleiben, bei der RTX ist ja aber nicht der GPU-Chip selbst das Problem, sondern die umliegenden Bauteile.
> 
> Viele Custom Modelle trennen die VRM und Ram Kühlung, glaube hier war den Herstellern schon bewusst wie Warm der Ram durch die naheliegenden VRMs werden kann. Ja beim Eiswolf verbindest du VRM + Ram Kühlung, sprich ein guter Teil der Hitze welche die VRMs verursachen wandert sofort zu dem Ram.
> 
> Jetzt sollte meine vorherige Anmerkung klar sein.



also ich muss sagen die Karte bleib sehr kühl

konnte leider keine Tempsensoren auf den VRM und dem VRAM nahe des VRMs machen, da die Kabel meiner Sensoren zu dick sind

habe jetzt nur einen Sensor auf dem VRAM Stein oben rechts

nur is der Senesor n bisschen daneben ^^

im Idele sagt er 6°C und unter Last 19°C bis 21°C

aber die Backplate wird auch nur handwarm, wo man sich bei der FE schon fast die Finger verbrannt hat

das mit dem nur +15°C unter Last für den VRAM wird schon hinkommen

22+15=37 .. also ca. handwarm


----------



## Snowhack (10. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Welchen Block hast du denn nun?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



EK hab ich drauf :-/  mir wollte keiner mehr als 100€ zahlen für den Block inkl. Backplate.   

da hab ich ihn einfach wieder verbaut.

zum Speicher: 

hatte jetzt 3 RTX 2080Ti und keine hat die +1Ghz geschafft.  versteh nicht wie hier machne 1Ghz +  schaffen.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. November 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> EK hab ich drauf :-/  mir wollte keiner mehr als 100€ zahlen für den Block inkl. Backplate.
> 
> da hab ich ihn einfach wieder verbaut.
> 
> ...



Wie testest du denn deinen VRam Takt? 

Bei mir läuft er ja auch mit +1000mhz, und in Benchmarks (immer mindestens 4K Versionen) und in Destiny 2 (das Spiel was ich im Moment etwas mehr zocke) aber es wäre auch möglich, dass meiner nich zu 1000% Stabil ist, je nachdem welches Spiel.

Edit: bin mal dabei The Witcher 3 zu installieren, dies soll ja sehr fordernd sein und mit dem PCGH Savegame komme ich ja sofort an eine solche Stelle.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. November 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> zum Speicher:
> 
> hatte jetzt 3 RTX 2080Ti und keine hat die +1Ghz geschafft.  versteh nicht wie hier machne 1Ghz +  schaffen.



testest du mit GPU Takt/Spannungs am Anschlag?

dreh mal beides bischen runter und teste ob der VRAM dann höher geht


----------



## arcDaniel (11. November 2018)

So the Witcher 3 installiert und etwas laufen lassen. Es ist wirklich brutal, was das Spiel an Energie verschwenden kann, hier wäre das normale 338W Bios deutlich am Ende.

Trotz GPU OC und +1000mhz VRam, keine Artefakte und lieft sehr stabil mit 2040mhz. Pumpe gedrosselt 51°C, volle Leistung 49°C.

Anfangs merkte ich "verschwendet" an, ohne Hairworks (finde das normale Haar eh besser, Hairworks wirkt wie lauter Fäden), mit VSync und mit meinem 1800mhz/850mV Profil, läuft es mit stabilen 60fps und die GPU wird nur noch 40°C warm. Hier bekomme ich von HWInfo einen Peak von 230W Verbrauch.


----------



## gaussmath (11. November 2018)

Falls hier jemand gerne mit OCAT Frametimes aufzeichnet, ich habe eine  neue Version (1.0.4) erstellt, welche den neusten Stand von AMD enthält  und einige Änderungen z.B. bei der Oberfläche bietet. Der Downloadlink  ist im Thread siehe Signatur zu finden. Die Version ist deutlich  stabiler und daher empfehlenswert.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. November 2018)

So, Post 81 lesen, wenn diese aussage kein Joke ist, liegt das Problem jedenfalls nicht bei Micron:
https://forums.geforce.com/default/...ch-gets-samsung-memory-/post/5911479/#5911479


----------



## Metamorph83 (11. November 2018)

Hello zusammen. Hab seit Freitag meine MSI Duke oc 2080... 
Würde gerne mal die Tensor Kerne bzw. Ray Traycing testen. Gibt es eine Demo oder einen Benchmark, um diese mal auszulasten?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. November 2018)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Hello zusammen. Hab seit Freitag meine MSI Duke oc 2080...
> Würde gerne mal die Tensor Kerne bzw. Ray Traycing testen. Gibt es eine Demo oder einen Benchmark, um diese mal auszulasten?



The most advanced RTX (DXR) demo yet (github) : nvidia

haste das Oktober Update von Win10?


----------



## Gurdi (11. November 2018)

Blender sollte funktionieren.


----------



## Metamorph83 (11. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> The most advanced RTX (DXR) demo yet (github) : nvidia
> 
> haste das Oktober Update von Win10?



Jop, ist drauf. Danke werde es gleich nachher mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Snowhack (11. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wie testest du denn deinen VRam Takt?
> 
> Bei mir läuft er ja auch mit +1000mhz, und in Benchmarks (immer mindestens 4K Versionen) und in Destiny 2 (das Spiel was ich im Moment etwas mehr zocke) aber es wäre auch möglich, dass meiner nich zu 1000% Stabil ist, je nachdem welches Spiel.
> 
> Edit: bin mal dabei The Witcher 3 zu installieren, dies soll ja sehr fordernd sein und mit dem PCGH Savegame komme ich ja sofort an eine solche Stelle.



Ich teste Chip und Speicher immer einzeln. 

Beim Spielen  2160p

Mit Ark,Division und BF V  über mehrere Stunden. 

Chip geht (Rock) stabil bis 2070Mhz   Und Speicher max 750Mhz.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. November 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Ich teste Chip und Speicher immer einzeln.
> 
> Beim Spielen  2160p
> 
> ...



Und wie lange dauert es bei dir in der Regel bis Instabilitäten auftreten?

Für die GPU ist Folding@Home super, da sehr sensible beim GPU OC, allerdings wird hier VRam nicht sonderlich gefordert.


----------



## Snowhack (11. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Und wie lange dauert es bei dir in der Regel bis Instabilitäten auftreten?
> 
> Für die GPU ist Folding@Home super, da sehr sensible beim GPU OC, allerdings wird hier VRam nicht sonderlich gefordert.



Beim Speicher dauert es ca. 30 - 60 Sekunden bis die ersten Artefakte auftauchen und zum Crash sind es dann nur noch Sekunden.


----------



## Snowhack (11. November 2018)

Hat jemand dazu eine Idee ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





hab heute den ganzen Tag gezockt  ca. 10 Stunden am Stück ohne irgend einen Abstutzt ( alles bei @stock Settings) , nach dem ich jetzt eine Pause gemacht habe und den Rechner dazu abgeschaltet wurde, kommt bei allen Spiele die ich Starte nun diese Meldung 

teilweise direkt manchmal erst nach einigen Sekunde im Game. 

Habe bereits die letzte 2 Treiber Versionen und die Windows Version versucht. 

die Spiele repariert und auch bei jeder Neuinstallation die alten Treiber komplett entfernt. 

dazu die Treiber mehrmals bei Nvidia heruntergeladen. 

***Mich kotzt diese RTX Serie langsam mächtig an*** 


Letzter Ausweg Morgen noch eine Saubere Windows Installation. 


hat übrigens nach der Pause langsam angefangen 

erst sind es 10 min gewesen bis zum Absturz und jetzt sind es nur noch Sekunde oder Sofort. 

erinnert mich etwas an die erste RTX die hat genau so angefangen bevor Sie das zeitliche segnete.


----------



## Metamorph83 (11. November 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Hat jemand dazu eine Idee ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erstmal mein Beileid... Sowas nervt. Die Fehlermeldung kommt mir aber bekannt vor, ich hatte ähnliche Probleme nach einem Kartenwechsel, allerdings von AMD auf Nvidia... 
Es half nur eine Neuinstallation (System). Wäre schön wenn du uns auf dem laufenden halten könntest, wie es weiterging. Wenn ich so lese wieviele Probleme mit der 2080 ti haben, habe ich ein mulmiges Gefühl hinsichtlich meiner Kaufentscheidung, sind immerhin 800 euro...


----------



## Gurdi (12. November 2018)

Kannst du das Problem evtl. mit deinem Speicher OC in Verbindung bringen?


----------



## Snowhack (12. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kannst du das Problem evtl. mit deinem Speicher OC in Verbindung bringen?



Nein überhaupt nicht keine Artefakte oder ähnliches , einfach nur ein Frezze und dann die Meldung. 

hab erst gedacht es liegt wieder an Ark, dann hab ich BF V versucht Division und Conan alle mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.  

Ich hab langsam einfach keine Lust mehr,  meine GTX 1080 Ti hab ich am 28.02.2017 gekauft und am  15.10.2018 ausgebaut und da gab es solche Probleme nie. 


Ich bin so froh gewesen nach 6 Wochen endlich meinen PC fertig zu haben, den Deckel wieder drauf zu machen das Werkzeug weg zu räumen und einfach nur zu Spielen. 

Ist mir wohl nicht vergönnt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. November 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Hat jemand dazu eine Idee ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is das mit dem neusten Treiber passiert?
wenn ja, mal nen älteren testen

Edit: gerade erst gesehen, dass du die zwei letzte treiber schon getestet hast



Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Erstmal mein Beileid... Sowas nervt. Die Fehlermeldung kommt mir aber bekannt vor, ich hatte ähnliche Probleme nach einem Kartenwechsel, allerdings von AMD auf Nvidia...
> Es half nur eine Neuinstallation (System). Wäre schön wenn du uns auf dem laufenden halten könntest, wie es weiterging. Wenn ich so lese wieviele Probleme mit der 2080 ti haben, habe ich ein mulmiges Gefühl hinsichtlich meiner Kaufentscheidung, sind immerhin 800 euro...



also meine 2080 läuft mittlerweile seit fast 2 Monaten ohne Probleme


----------



## -Gast- (12. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> is das mit dem neusten Treiber passiert?
> wenn ja, mal nen älteren testen


Was erhoffst du dir davon? Er hatte mit dem Treiber zuerst keine Probleme und jetzt kann er kein Spiel mehr länger spielen... Klingt nicht nach Treiber. Wenns nach der Windows Neuinstallation (würde ich nie machen, aber wers probieren will, gerne. Vielleicht hilfts ja doch) noch immer auftritt, dann ist das ding wohl hin.


----------



## arcDaniel (12. November 2018)

@Snowhack
Du scheinst wirklich Pech zu haben. 

Wie steht es denn mit der Temperatur? Mit dem EK-Block jetzt. Bei deiner Asus, hattest du ja noch der Montage extrem hohe Temperaturen und meintest, der Block wäre aber richtige Montiert gewesen. Möglich wäre ja auch ein schlechter Block gewesen. 

Es fällt auf, dass du jetzt schon 2 mal, mit nicht sofort erkenntlichen Problemen geplagt wurdest, nachdem du die Karte umgebaut hast.


----------



## Snowhack (12. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @Snowhack
> Du scheinst wirklich Pech zu haben.
> 
> Wie steht es denn mit der Temperatur? Mit dem EK-Block jetzt. Bei deiner Asus, hattest du ja noch der Montage extrem hohe Temperaturen und meintest, der Block wäre aber richtige Montiert gewesen. Möglich wäre ja auch ein schlechter Block gewesen.
> ...




Keine Temp Probleme, 

GPU liegt bei 300 Watt bei knapp 47-49C. nach 10 Stunden Zocken und 24C Raumtemperatur 

Mit 380 Watt geht es auf 57C hoch. 

Mit 200 Watt bleib ich bei unter 40C


----------



## Snowhack (12. November 2018)

-Gast- schrieb:


> Was erhoffst du dir davon? Er hatte mit dem Treiber zuerst keine Probleme und jetzt kann er kein Spiel mehr länger spielen... Klingt nicht nach Treiber. Wenns nach der Windows Neuinstallation (würde ich nie machen, aber wers probieren will, gerne. Vielleicht hilfts ja doch) noch immer auftritt, dann ist das ding wohl hin.




Hab die neu Installation bereits erledigt heute morgen, Dauer ja keine Stunde mehr nach 25  min alles erledigt gewesen inkl. BF V und Ark Download. 

Wenn ich von der Arbeit komme schau ich mal ob es jetzt geht  ich bin guter Dinge das es jetzt Problem los laufen wird. 


P.s. 
Windows  wird bei mir min 1 mal im Jahr neue aufgesetzt.


----------



## HisN (12. November 2018)

^^
Das hat bei mir irgendwie mit Win10 aufgehört. Jedes Major-Update ist ja an sich eine Neu-Installation.


----------



## Metamorph83 (12. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> also meine 2080 läuft mittlerweile seit fast 2 Monaten ohne Probleme



Hört sich gut an, so wie meine Duke aktuell läuft bin ich auch zufrieden, sehr sogar, da die Temps super sind und diese Out of the Box  auch auf 1970 MHz boostet... Chipgüte passt auch, ist der E87 /A1. Das einzige wäre der Preis den ich auszusetzen hätte.


----------



## Gurdi (12. November 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Hab die neu Installation bereits erledigt heute morgen, Dauer ja keine Stunde mehr nach 25  min alles erledigt gewesen inkl. BF V und Ark Download.
> 
> Wenn ich von der Arbeit komme schau ich mal ob es jetzt geht  ich bin guter Dinge das es jetzt Problem los laufen wird.
> 
> ...



Na dann mal Toi Toi Toi.
Das wäre wirklich ärgerlich(um es milde auszudrücken) für dich wenn du wieder einen defekt hättest. Es gab ja aber teilweise Probleme mit Software wie z.B. bei Linus, nur es hat ja vorher funktioniert bei dir. Irgendwie unwahrscheinlich das es an Windows liegt.


----------



## Ralle@ (12. November 2018)

Ich habe hier grad eine "defekte" 2080 TI Asus Strix OC.
Sobald die Karte 72° erreicht, kommen bunte Artefakte und ab 74° crasht der Treiber. Irgendwie ist das Verhalten sehr komisch, Karte gehört einen Arbeitskollegen. Ich hatte ja den Rechner in verdacht da er "nur" ein 500W Straight Power 10 hat und da noch ein getakteter I7 7900X drinnen sitzt, der mit 4,3 GHZ All Core taktet. Aber meine Gainward läuft mit der Konstellation einwandfrei, nur die Asus Karte nicht. Mit 100% Lüfter läuft die Karte einwandfrei, habe grad 1 Stunde Witcher 3 gezockt bei 59° auf der GPU, alles kein Problem. Nur halt ist die Karte dann richtig laut, was auch nicht zielführend ist.

Muss ich ihm wohl die schlechte Nachricht überbringen, Idee habe nicht wirklich.
Mit dem Infrarotthermometer habe ich die Karte abgesucht, mit Stock Lüftersteuerung werden die VRAM neben den VRM 81° warm, was kein Problem darstellen sollte. Mit einer modifizierten Lüftersteuerung werden die dann 75° warm, die GPU erreicht aber dann auch irgendwann die 70° und es fängt an mit den Bildfehlern, da schließe ich mal überhitzten VRAM aus.
Irgendwie sehr eigenartig das ganze.


----------



## Gurdi (12. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ich habe hier grad eine "defekte" 2080 TI Asus Strix OC.
> Sobald die Karte 72° erreicht, kommen bunte Artefakte und ab 74° crasht der Treiber. Irgendwie ist das Verhalten sehr komisch, Karte gehört einen Arbeitskollegen. Ich hatte ja den Rechner in verdacht da er "nur" ein 500W Straight Power 10 hat und da noch ein getakteter I7 7900X drinnen sitzt, der mit 4,3 GHZ All Core taktet. Aber meine Gainward läuft mit der Konstellation einwandfrei, nur die Asus Karte nicht. Mit 100% Lüfter läuft die Karte einwandfrei, habe grad 1 Stunde Witcher 3 gezockt bei 59° auf der GPU, alles kein Problem. Nur halt ist die Karte dann richtig laut, was auch nicht zielführend ist.
> 
> Muss ich ihm wohl die schlechte Nachricht überbringen, Idee habe nicht wirklich. Die Strix ist im Luxx nicht gut weg gekommen weil die Baseplate nochmal zwischen dem Kühler sitzt und im Grunde zwei Schichten WLPads an den Kühler durchleiten. Andererseits habe ich z.B. auf meiner Vega überhaupt keinen Kontakt mit dem Kühler an die VRM´s und die bleiben allein durch die Baseplate ausreichend Kühl. Wobei dann aber auch die Luft direkt auf die Baseplate trifft und nicht indirekt kühlt wie bei der Strix.
> ...



Interessant. Ich glaube auch nicht an Probleme mit dem Speicher. Vor allem wären dann auch viele 2070/2080 betroffen.
Die Strix ist im Luxx nicht gut weg gekommen wegen der indirekt Kühlung der Komponenten via Baseplate und zwei Schichten WLPads.

Andererseits kühlt bei meiner Vega z.B. nur die Baseplate die VRM´s ohne Kontakt zum Kühler.


----------



## Ralle@ (12. November 2018)

Bei meiner 1080 TI Strix ist auch eine Baseplate auf den VRAM ohne Kontakt zu Kühler, das reicht denn der GDDR5X wird ähnlich warm wie der GDDR6. Im Nvidia Forum sind auch schon welche mit defekten Karten auf deren Samsung VRAM verbaut ist, also RAM ist es sicher nicht.
PCB wäre mein nächster Tipp gewesen aber die Strix und die Trio X verwenden Custom PCB.

Ja den Luxx Test kenne ich, habe den aber nicht so ernst genommen. Ist halt Hardware Luxx, die Tests speziell bei Grafikkarten sind da nicht besonders.


----------



## Gurdi (12. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Bei meiner 1080 TI Strix ist auch eine Baseplate auf den VRAM ohne Kontakt zu Kühler, das reicht denn der GDDR5X wird ähnlich warm wie der GDDR6. Im Nvidia Forum sind auch schon welche mit defekten Karten auf deren Samsung VRAM verbaut ist, also RAM ist es sicher nicht.
> PCB wäre mein nächster Tipp gewesen aber die Strix und die Trio X verwenden Custom PCB.
> 
> Ja den Luxx Test kenne ich, habe den aber nicht so ernst genommen. Ist halt Hardware Luxx, die Tests speziell bei Grafikkarten sind da nicht besonders.



Naja die Strix bei Vega war jetzt auch nicht so der Knaller mit Ihren VRM Temps. Seit ner Dual OC von denen bin ich eh etwas skeptisch bei Asus Karten, aber das nur am Rande.

Probier doch mal bitte folgendes bei der Strix von deinem Kumpel, lockere den Kühler mal ein paar Müh pro Schraube und teste das mal bitte wenn du die Muse dazu hast.


----------



## arcDaniel (12. November 2018)

Einfach lesen:

https://www.tomshw.de/2018/11/12/ka...usfaellen-bei-nvidias-geforce-rtx-2080-ti-fe/


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Einfach lesen:
> 
> Kalt erwischt: Fuehren SMT-Probleme und kalte Loetstellen zu den Ausfaellen bei Nvidias GeForce RTX 2080 Ti FE? – Tom's Hardware Deutschland



wollt ich auch gerade posten xD




DontStopMe schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Forum,
> 
> eigentlich wollte ich ja auf erste Benchmarks (speziell mit DXR) warten, aber die Neugierde hat gesiegt und so habe ich mir gerade eben eine Palit RTX2080 Super JetStream bestellt.
> 
> Bin gespannt



das Einzige was es bis jetzt and Ray Trace Benches gibt

First NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti and RTX 2080 DirectX Ray Tracing Benchmarks


----------



## Ralle@ (12. November 2018)

@arcDaniel

So 100% überzeugt bin ich nicht.
Das mit der / den Lötstellen klingt plausibel und wäre einfach zu beheben bzw. Foxconn wird dies schon getan haben. Entlassungen bei Nvidia passen da aber nicht so wirklich ins Bild, ich denke da ist mehr dahinter.
Ich an Stelle von Nvidia würde die Flucht nach vorn machen, eine Stellungnahme veröffentlichen in der man sich entschuldigt und Besserung gelobt. 
Haben auch schon andere Firmen wie Intel machen müssen, dem Image hat es wenig geschadet aber zumindest das Rötselraten hat dann ein Ende.


----------



## chaotium (12. November 2018)

kalte Lötstellen bei die automatisch getätigt werden? Das wäre ja der ober Hammer xD


----------



## arcDaniel (12. November 2018)

Angangs gab es gerüchte, dass verschiedene TU102 aus Taiwan und andere aus Korea kommen würden. Wäre interessant mal zu prüfen von wo die Defekten kommen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ralle@ (12. November 2018)

Habe mal den Asus Kühler die Kryonaut spendiert, hat 4 Grad gebracht.
Asus hat hier eine billigere WLP genommen, habe ich bin entfernen der WLP gemerkt. Die WLP von der Gainward ging leicht ab, die auf der Strix war zäh und bröckelig.
Am verhalten der Karte hat sich nichts geändert, die Karte hält nur etwas länger durch.

@Gurdi

Die Schrauben habe ich jetzt etwas gelockert (der Kühler hat kein Spiel), Ergebnis 2 Grad schlechtere Temps.
Scheinbar müssen die bis zum Anschlag gedreht werden. Ich fürchte er kommt nicht herum die Karte tauschen zu lassen, bis Donnerstag habe ich aber noch Zeit.


----------



## arcDaniel (12. November 2018)

@Ralle:

Bei solchen Problemen, stellt sich die Frage überhaupt ob behalten oder RMA? Würde hier keine Zeit verschwenden.




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snowhack (12. November 2018)

Mein Ergebnis von der neu Installation 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mh scheinen Treiberprobleme  zu sein, aber Warum jetzt ?


lief davor doch 2 tage ohne Probleme bin echt glücklich gewesen.



neue Erkenntnisse in 

720p und niedriegen Einstellungen läuft alles ohne Abstütze.

720p episch 

1080p Episch 

1440p Episch  nach 10 min abgestützt 

2160p Niedrig läuft                                   ( Speicher last 3058MB) 

2160p Mittel läuft                                     ( Speicher last 5273 MB) 

2160p Hoch läuft                                       ( Speicher bei  5821MB ) Ohne abstutz seit 60 min Chip Temp 49C

2160p  direkter Abstutz beim Anwenden.  
( Läuft auch wieder ohne Abstürze nach  aufwärmphase). 

Nach dem die Karte warm ist gehen alle Auflösung wieder ohne Einschränkung


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. November 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Mein Ergebnis von der neu Installation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seltsam

was is bei 4K in low?

Update:



Snowhack schrieb:


> 1440p Episch  nach 10 min abgestützt
> 
> 2160p Niedrig lauft aktuell                                  ( Speicher last 3058MB)



BAD_POOL_CALLER is doch irgendwas mit Speicher .. vllt kacks ja aber ner gewissen menge adressiertem VRAM ab

je länger man spielt, deste mehr wird ja auch in den VRAM geschaufelt (wegen den 10 min)


----------



## Ralle@ (12. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @Ralle:
> 
> Bei solchen Problemen, stellt sich die Frage überhaupt ob behalten oder RMA? Würde hier keine Zeit verschwenden.



Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht.
Problem ist halt, meine Karte funktioniert einwandfrei, somit fällt RMA flach. Ich könnte jetzt irgendwas behaupten, wenn ich dann eine neue bekommen weiß ich ja aktuell nicht ob diese Karte nach von der betroffenen Charge ist oder wie viele Chargen da überhaupt betroffen sind. Sollen ja auch neue Karten mit Samsung VRAM defekt geworden sein, wenn ich mir das Nvidia Forum so durchlese und die Karten mir Samsung VRAM sind ja neu.
Wenn ich das jetzt weiter spinnen würde, bedeutet es aktuell keine Turing Karte kaufen und auf eine Offizielle Rückrufaktion seitens Nvidia zu hoffen, dazu müssten aber mehr als 50% der ausgelieferten Karten fehlerhaft sein. Hierfür müsste Nvidia Zahlen bzw. die Boardpartner RMA Zahlen der Turing Karten veröffentlichen, was aber nicht passieren wird.

Also, behalten und happy sein.


@Snowhack

Bad_Pool_Caller kann auch der RAM (System Speicher) sein.


----------



## arcDaniel (12. November 2018)

@Ralle 
Ich meine nicht deine, sinderndie von deinem Kollege, welche bei Temp X abschmiert


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (12. November 2018)

Nachdem ja meine erste 2080 (MSI Gaming X Trio) nach knapp 2 Wochen das zeitliche gesegnet hat, habe ich nun seit Freitag eine Asus Strix OC.
Bis jetzt bin ich echt begeistert von der Karte, sie boostet out of the box auf knapp 2 Ghz (1995Mhz), und fällt nie unter 1950Mhz.
Dabei wird sie nicht wärmer als 60 Grad und ist kaum zu hören, der VRAM ist von Samsung.
Das hört sich ja alles schonmal ganz gut an und ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.
Vielleicht bilde ich es mir auch nur ein aber irgendwie läuft die ganze Karte runder, es fühlt sich alles flüssiger an.
Die MSI hatte öfters mal ganz kurze Freezes, gut möglich das die Karte von Anfang an einen weg hatte.


----------



## Ralle@ (12. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @Ralle
> Ich meine nicht deine, sinderndie von deinem Kollege, welche bei Temp X abschmiert



Aso, ich war da irgendwie schon weiter.
Ja, die geht auf jeden in die RMA. Er ist halt aktuell auf Kurzurlaub, da kann ich etwas rumprobieren. Am sterben ist die Karte ohnehin, lustig ist dass der Alternate die Karte gar nicht mehr führt.


----------



## Snowhack (12. November 2018)

Doppel Post


----------



## Snowhack (12. November 2018)

So jetzt verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr ! 


Alle Spiele funktionieren wieder ohne Einschränkung 

In allen Auflösung und Einstellungen ohne Abstürze oder Fehlern. 




Werde morgen früh noch mal schauen, nicht das die Karte Probleme mit den Lötstellen hat und durch die Hitze wieder funktioniert.

Würde zu der Beschreibung passen, das die Karte nach einer längere Pause so Probleme gemacht hat, und heute auch beim Start


----------



## Metamorph83 (12. November 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> So jetzt verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr !
> 
> 
> Alle Spiele funktionieren wieder ohne Einschränkung
> ...



Verrückt, toi toi toi...


----------



## Gurdi (12. November 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> So jetzt verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr !
> 
> 
> Alle Spiele funktionieren wieder ohne Einschränkung
> ...



Du fährst gerne Achterbahn kann das sein


----------



## Snowhack (12. November 2018)

so hier mal die Überwachung von Afterburner für ca. 40 Minuten Spielzeit.   Karte @ stock. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhack (12. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du fährst gerne Achterbahn kann das sein



Ich wäre froh wenn es nicht so wäre bis heute Abend ging nichts mehr, nach dem die Karte in Low Setting und 720p warmgespielt gewesen ist konnte ich langsam wieder aufdrehen. 

Wenn ich morgen früh nach dem Aufstehen das gleiche Problem habe, würde ich mal sagen wird die Karte bald Ihren Geist aufgeben.


----------



## Gurdi (13. November 2018)

Ich würde die direkt zurück schicken, hat doch keinen Sinn. Bis zur RMA würd ich dann damit etwas rum testen. Auf so eine Karte kannst du dich ja nicht verlassen und du willst da ja auch mal evtl. was dran schrauben. Wenn die dann nach ner Zeit hopps geht bist du der blöde und musst dir unangenehme Fragen gefallen lassen vom Händler.


----------



## Snowhack (13. November 2018)

So heute Morgen direkt getestet: 

Ergebnis: 

egal ob Low oder Epic Settings




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




***Ich verstehe es nicht*** 

Die Karte lief 2 Tage je 10 Stunden bei Zocken ohne 1 einzigen Abstutzt 

Die Temperaturen sind OK


***Nach 2 Tagen***

Die Karte stützt ständig ab mit einem Bluescreen  (Treiberfehler ? )

Ich hab Windows neu Aufgesetzt !

läuft erst in 720p und Low, nach dem Warm werden auf allen anderen Einstellungen sogar 4k Ultra  wo die Karte davor sofort abgeschmiert ist.   

am nächsten Morgen das gleiche Spiel. 



hat von euch noch Jemand eine Idee dazu ?


----------



## Dudelll (13. November 2018)

Das ist echt seltsam.. eigentlich sollten cpus und gpus besser funktionieren solange sie kalt sind.

Mir fällt echt nichts ein was dazu führen könnte das man eine Karte erst warmspielen müsste.


----------



## Elsiger (13. November 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Das ist echt seltsam.. eigentlich sollten cpus und gpus besser funktionieren solange sie kalt sind.
> 
> Mir fällt echt nichts ein was dazu führen könnte das man eine Karte erst warmspielen müsste.



Naja, mir fällt da schon was ein. Ich kenne so Phänomene von Steuergeräten für Autos, welche in sehr großen Temperaturfenstern arbeiten müssen (teilweise von -50 bis + 120 Grad). Bei "kalten Lötstellen" kann so ein Phänomen durchaus auftreten.


----------



## Elsiger (13. November 2018)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie hoch eure RTX 2070 in der Regel takten.

Meine MSI Gaming Z arbeitet out of the box mit 1890 MHz. Durch das Overclockingtool vom Afterburner komme ich jetzt *real und aufgewärmt* auf 1965 bis 1980 MHz (angeblich 106 MHz übertaktung).Mehr ist nicht wirklich möglich. Zumindest habe ich den Dreh noch nicht raus, wie man über die VF Kurve die Spannung erhöht. 

In das Powertarget läuft die Karte (bei FarCry5, Destiny 2 und Shadow of the Tomb Raider) quasi nie. Weder 100% (225 Watt), geschweige denn die 111%.

Gibt es da bei euch ähnliche Erfahrungen?

Danke vorab...

Gruß Alex


----------



## Snowhack (13. November 2018)

***** WICHTIG ******



So habe jetzt doch TATSÄCHLICH die Fehlerquelle 100% ausmachen können !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




es ist der Speicher der Karte.


weil wenn ich den Speicher heruntertakte läuft alles Stabil. mit dem GPU-Chip hingegen kann ich machen was ich will. 

das Resultat nach dem ich den Speicher auf nur 13Ghz gestellt hatte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





So was ist eure Meinung nun dazu ? 

Bios Problem oder Hardware Defekt ?




*****der Fehler ist übrigens zu 100% Reproduzierbar***


----------



## Elsiger (13. November 2018)

Wenn es zu 100 % reproduzierbar ist, kann es nur noch ein HW-Defekt sein. Sonst wäre den Entwicklern das Problem schon vor Produktionsstart aufgefallen und das Problem hätten ALLE KFA2 Karten. SW hat bekanntlich keine Produktionsschwankungen


----------



## -Gast- (13. November 2018)

Naja, die KFA2 ist halt auch nur ne Referenzplatine. Auf dem Review von Tomshardware sieht man bei den PCB-Shots einen schwarzen Sticker auf der Rückseite, welcher eine Seriennummer drauf hat, die dem Bereich der FE-Karten entspricht. Somit ist die Karte vom gleichen Hersteller, wie die FE und auch anfällig für die Ausfälle.

Ich hoffe nur, dass meine nicht auch noch ausfällt. Mir reicht schon meine defekte FE, auf der ich immernoch sitze.


----------



## arcDaniel (13. November 2018)

Ich habe bisher noch von keiner EVGA gelesen mit den bekannten Problemen (das heisst nicht, dass es gar keine EVGA mit Problemen gibt). Hier wird auch ein Referenz Layout genutzt, jedoch, laut EVGA, sei es kein Referenz PCB, nur sehr ähnlich und auch kompatible zu den Wasserkühlern.

Persönlich konnte ich keine Unterschiede erkennen, wenn ich mir Fotos anschaue. Aber es reicht ja, dass EVGA bei einem anderen Fertiger fertigen lässt, welcher seine Aufgabe etwas ernster nimmt.


----------



## Gurdi (13. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher noch von keiner EVGA gelesen mit den bekannten Problemen (das heisst nicht, dass es gar keine EVGA mit Problemen gibt). Hier wird auch ein Referenz Layout genutzt, jedoch, laut EVGA, sei es kein Referenz PCB, nur sehr ähnlich und auch kompatible zu den Wasserkühlern.
> 
> Persönlich konnte ich keine Unterschiede erkennen, wenn ich mir Fotos anschaue. Aber es reicht ja, dass EVGA bei einem anderen Fertiger fertigen lässt, welcher seine Aufgabe etwas ernster nimmt.



Bei Nexus stapelten sich die Evgas.


----------



## RX480 (13. November 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Das ist echt seltsam.. eigentlich sollten cpus und gpus besser funktionieren solange sie kalt sind.
> 
> Mir fällt echt nichts ein was dazu führen könnte das man eine Karte erst warmspielen müsste.



Weiss net, wie Das bei NV ist, aber bei Vega ist Neustart nach Änderung von Einstellungen nicht immer ausreichend.
(auch wenn Schnellstart deaktiviert ist)
Das volle Programm gibt es manchmal nur nach Ausschalten.


----------



## arcDaniel (13. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei Nexus stapelten sich die Evgas.



Richtig, das ist aber teils geschuldet, weil in Amerika EVGA extrem viel verkauft wird (merkt Steve selbst an) und keine der Karten zeigt die übliche Artefakt Bildung, die haben andere Probleme. Auf im EVGA Forum beklagen sich manche, dass die Karten z.B. die WLP so schlecht platziert hatten, dass die Karten ab Werk extrem heiß wurden.


----------



## Gurdi (13. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Richtig, das ist aber teils geschuldet, weil in Amerika EVGA extrem viel verkauft wird (merkt Steve selbst an) und keine der Karten zeigt die übliche Artefakt Bildung, die haben andere Probleme. Auf im EVGA Forum beklagen sich manche, dass die Karten z.B. die WLP so schlecht platziert hatten, dass die Karten ab Werk extrem heiß wurden.



??? Hast du das Video zu den Artefakten überhaupt gesehen? Da sind einige Evgas mit Space Invaders gewesen.

Neuer Versuch pünktlich zu BF.
Oktober 2018 Update 2.0: Windows 10 Version 1809 fuer heutigen Patchday erwartet - ComputerBase


----------



## arcDaniel (13. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> ??? Hast du das Video zu den Artefakten überhaupt gesehen? Da sind einige Evgas mit Space Invaders gewesen.
> 
> Neuer Versuch pünktlich zu BF.
> Oktober 2018 Update 2.0: Windows 10 Version 1809 fuer heutigen Patchday erwartet - ComputerBase



Ich gebe zu ich habe mir die 3 Stunden NICHT reingezogen. Ich habe das Video überflogen und jetzt sogar noch einmal, um zu sehen och ich nix verpasst habe. Er hat 3 EVGA da liegen UND nicht 1 getestet. Also in dem Video ist KEINE EVGA mit Artefakten zu sehen. Gibt es noch ein anderes Video?


----------



## Metamorph83 (13. November 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> ***** WICHTIG ******
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Defekt, dieser sollte effektiv mit 14 Ghz Takten können, mit OC sogar mehr. Wenn man aber Igors Artikel und den Thread auf HW Luxx verfolgt, scheint es wirklich ne Mischung aus beiden zu sein, zu heißer VRAM und Kalte Lötstellen...


----------



## -Gast- (13. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Neuer Versuch pünktlich zu BF.
> Oktober 2018 Update 2.0: Windows 10 Version 1809 fuer heutigen Patchday erwartet - ComputerBase



Bei mir wurde damals das Update schon installiert. Haben die das dann wieder entfernt, oder Krieg ichs dann heute Abend nicht mehr?


----------



## HisN (13. November 2018)

Haha, ich habs installiert bevor es entfernt wurde. 
In Probleme bin ich deshalb glücklicherweise nicht (wirklich) gerannt. Wenn man von meinen Startproblemen mit der Turing absieht.
ABER ich hab auch keinen bösen G-Sync-Gamer-Moni.


----------



## Gurdi (13. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu ich habe mir die 3 Stunden NICHT reingezogen. Ich habe das Video überflogen und jetzt sogar noch einmal, um zu sehen och ich nix verpasst habe. Er hat 3 EVGA da liegen UND nicht 1 getestet. Also in dem Video ist KEINE EVGA mit Artefakten zu sehen. Gibt es noch ein anderes Video?



Er erwähnt explizit zu Beginn das die Karten die da liegen mit Artefaktproblemen eingeschickt wurden. Getestet wurden in dem Video 3 FE´s und eine Gigabyte OC.


----------



## arcDaniel (13. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Er erwähnt explizit zu Beginn das die Karten die da liegen mit Artefaktproblemen eingeschickt wurden. Getestet wurden in dem Video 3 FE´s und eine Gigabyte OC.



Wenn sie so eingeschickt wurde ok, aber ohne sie zu testen um welches Problem es sich genau handelt, würde ich nicht von massenhaft gestapelten EVGA und Artefakt Problemen reden. 

@Zum Windows Update:
Hatte es auch bereits installiert und keine Probleme mit gelöschten Daten, mittlerweile bin ich aber wieder mit dem Insider Fast Build unterwegs.


----------



## Gurdi (13. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wenn sie so eingeschickt wurde ok, aber ohne sie zu testen um welches Problem es sich genau handelt, würde ich nicht von massenhaft gestapelten EVGA und Artefakt Problemen reden.
> 
> @Zum Windows Update:
> Hatte es auch bereits installiert und keine Probleme mit gelöschten Daten, mittlerweile bin ich aber wieder mit dem Insider Fast Build unterwegs.



Gut ich würde im Gegenzug aber auch nicht sagen


> Ich habe bisher noch von keiner EVGA gelesen mit den bekannten Problemen


Simples Googeln zeigt das die Karten ähnliche Probleme haben. Hier zu Lande gibt es einfach kaum Evgas bisher, die Verfügbarkeit war schlicht nicht gegeben.


----------



## arcDaniel (13. November 2018)

@Gurdi

Es ist schön wie du nur einen Teil von meinem Post zitierst und in diesen Teil so interpretierst wie es dir passt. Eine Meisterleistung, Respekt.


----------



## Gurdi (13. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Es ist schön wie du nur einen Teil von meinem Post zitierst und in diesen Teil so interpretierst wie es dir passt. Eine Meisterleistung, Respekt.



Dürfte dir ja bekannt vorkommen dann.


arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wenn sie so eingeschickt wurde ok, aber ohne sie zu testen um welches Problem es sich genau handelt, *würde ich nicht von massenhaft gestapelten EVGA und Artefakt Problemen reden*.



DAS war meine Aussage 


> Bei *Nexus* stapelten sich die Evgas.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (13. November 2018)

Ok, drei Karten, ach ja ich habe den Anfangs vom Video angesehen und kein Wort gefunden wo explizit darauf hingewiesen wird, dass diese EVGAs Artefakte haben. Er redet nur von Karten, welche wegen Artefakten zugeschickt wurden und einige schon getestet wurden. Vom Resultat sagt besagter Tests, wird nicht viel gesagt. Jedenfalls nicht, dass diese 3 Karten, mit Artefakten bestätigt wurden. Falls ich etwas verpasst habe, bitte Zeitangabe vom Video.

Zum einen habe ich nie behauptet, dass gar keine Betroffen sind, nur dass ich noch von keinen gelesen habe mit DEN "Artefakt" Problemen, zum anderen fängst du wieder mit Behauptungen an, ohne jedoch genau Quellen anzugeben.


----------



## Gurdi (13. November 2018)

Ich fang jetzt nicht schon wieder diesen Eiertanz an mit dir.
Der Stream war explizit für Artefakt Tests. Die Karten die dort liegen sollten explizit auf das Problem untersucht werden weil die Besitzer der Karten diese mit der Fehlerbeschreibung zugesendet haben.

Ich verstehe nicht was es da anders zu interpretieren gibt. Die Karten liegen eben da gestapelt, daher meine Formulierung. Man kann sich wirklich an jeder Kleinigkeit hochziehen wirklich.
Ich hab dir auch nicht unterstellt das du irgendwas behauptet hast, du hast geschrieben du hast noch von keiner Evga gehört oder gelesen, ich habe auf Nexus verwiesen. Im Evga Forum und in den Amiforen wirst du auch fündig, der Hersteller ist davon nicht verschont was nicht bedeutet das er große Probleme damit hat.

Ein Freifahrtschein hat Evga aber aktuell wohl nicht verdient. Es gibt eigentlich kein Modell was die Probleme nicht auch schon hatte, manche gefühlt mehr, manche gefühlt weniger.


----------



## Maluh (13. November 2018)

Hat irgendwer schon Erfahrungen mit einem Flackernden Bildschirm in Verbindung mit den RTX  Karten gehabt? Ich dachte erst ich habe was an den Augen. Das Setup besteht aus einem UHD Monitor und einem FHD Monitor im Pivotmodus. 
Ich habe nun festgestellt dass die Karte von 300 MHz auf 1515MHz boostet (von 712mv auf 775mv) und dabei einen Bildfehler (Flackern) auf dem FHD Monitor erzeugt. Als Treiber läuft der aktuelle Game Ready Driver 416.81 sowie Windows 10 1803.
Vorher war eine 1070 Strix eingebaut mit der der Fehler nicht auftrat.

Man verzeihe die Qualität, leider haben Bildschirmaufnahmetools kein vernünftiges Ergebnis geliefert sodass die Kamera herhalten musste. YouTube


----------



## Metamorph83 (13. November 2018)

Maluh schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer schon Erfahrungen mit einem Flackernden Bildschirm in Verbindung mit den RTX  Karten gehabt? Ich dachte erst ich habe was an den Augen. Das Setup besteht aus einem UHD Monitor und einem FHD Monitor im Pivotmodus.
> Ich habe nun festgestellt dass die Karte von 300 MHz auf 1515MHz boostet (von 712mv auf 775mv) und dabei einen Bildfehler (Flackern) auf dem FHD Monitor erzeugt. Als Treiber läuft der aktuelle Game Ready Driver 416.81 sowie Windows 10 1803.
> Vorher war eine 1070 Strix eingebaut mit der der Fehler nicht auftrat.
> 
> Man verzeihe die Qualität, leider haben Bildschirmaufnahmetools kein vernünftiges Ergebnis geliefert sodass die Kamera herhalten musste. YouTube



Es gab einige Probleme mit Multimonitor Setups... Ich glaube der 416.81 Treiber sollte die BSOD's fixen und es sollen weitere folgen... Probiere mal nur einen Monitor aus um auszuschließen ob es daran liegt.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefor...rte-267862/News/Monitore-G-Sync-BSOD-1268926/


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. November 2018)

2070 ITX von MSI

MSI GeForce RTX 2070 AERO ITX - world's smallest RTX? - VideoCardz.com


----------



## ShirKhan (13. November 2018)

Hi,

ich werde mir am kommenden Black Shopping Gedöhns wohl eine RTX 2070 zulegen. Hab mich halbwegs eingelesen und verstehe, dass es A- und Nicht-A-Chips gibt, wobei nur erstere von den Boardpartnern werksseitig übertaktet werden dürfen. Aus Preisgründen schiele ich auf ein „Basismodell“, konkret die MSI Armor mit 1410/1620 MHz. Meine Auflösung ist 5040 x1050, im ein oder anderen Spiel könnten die angepeilten 50-60 FPS bei max. Details also knapp verfehlt werden. Eine 2080 kommt kohletechnisch nicht in Frage.

Meine Frage lautet: Habe ich mit manueller Übertaktung per AB eine faire Chance, die gleiche Leistung rauszuholen wie sie z.B. die MSI Gaming Z mit 1410/1830 MHz ab Werk bietet? Oder hat da außer einem anderen BIOS (das sich wohl nicht auf die Armor flashen lässt)  auch eine Chip-Selektion oder anderes Leistungssteigerndes stattgefunden? Die Armor hat von der Kühlleistung und Stromversorgung her Reserven, der Airflow im Gehäuse ist gut.

Grüße, nilssohn

Edit: Eine Teilantwort gebe ich mir mal selbst: Das angepasste BIOS der OC-Modelle lässt ein höheres PowerTarget zu. Höhere Spannung bedeutet mehr OC-Potenzial. Chancengleichheit besteht also nicht.


----------



## DeSchnubbie (14. November 2018)

Game Ready Treiber 416.94 ist da: Grafiktreiber - GeForce Game Ready Driver | NVIDIA

Version Highlights:

Game Ready Drivers provide the best possible gaming experience for all major new releases, including Virtual Reality games.
Prior to a new title launching, our driver team is working up until the last minute to ensure every performance tweak and bug fix is included for the best gameplay on day-1.

Game Ready
Provides the optimal gaming experience for Battlefield V, Fallout 76, and Hitman 2


----------



## arcDaniel (14. November 2018)

Danke für die Info, bereits installiert


----------



## Elsiger (14. November 2018)

Dieser Post kann gelöscht werden...


----------



## Elsiger (14. November 2018)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich werde mir am kommenden Black Shopping Gedöhns wohl eine RTX 2070 zulegen. Hab mich halbwegs eingelesen und verstehe, dass es A- und Nicht-A-Chips gibt, wobei nur erstere von den Boardpartnern werksseitig übertaktet werden dürfen. Aus Preisgründen schiele ich auf ein „Basismodell“, konkret die MSI Armor mit 1410/1620 MHz. Meine Auflösung ist 5040 x1050, im ein oder anderen Spiel könnten die angepeilten 50-60 FPS bei max. Details also knapp verfehlt werden. Eine 2080 kommt kohletechnisch nicht in Frage.
> 
> ...



Klare Antwort - Jein!
 In Benchmarks kommst du auf nahezu den gleichen Takt bei beiden Karte. Das macht kaum einen Unterschied. Das Problem bei den Non-A Karten besteht darin, dass das Powertarget nicht anständig erhöht werden kann. Ich glaube die Kollegen von HardwareLuxxx haben das mal getestet. Ergebnis war, dass es vor allem bei den Minimalen FPS massive Unterschiede gibt (teilweise über 20 %). Die Minimalen FPS sind zwar selten, dafür aber dann störend spürbar. Bei meiner Karte (PT 225 + 11 % maximal) rangiert das PT oft bei knappen 100 % (drüber fast gar nicht). Aber diese 100 % PT  bedeuten schon 225 Watt bei meiner Karte. Da taktet einen Non-A Karte bereits herunter.

 Ich empfehle dir die 100 Euro mehr auszugeben. In den FPS Benchmarks ist das nicht immer ersichtlich. Ich finde leider den Test nicht mehr, wo 2 Karten direkt miteinander verglichen wurden.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. November 2018)

Ich habe BF5 zwar nicht aber hier mal ne interessante Info:

Jaqub (DICE) auf Twitter: "In Battlefield V on PC RTX ray tracing can now be enabled with graphics cards that support this function!"


----------



## Dudelll (14. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich habe BF5 zwar nicht aber hier mal ne interessante Info:
> 
> Jaqub (DICE) auf Twitter: "In Battlefield V on PC RTX ray tracing can now be enabled with graphics cards that support this function!"



Ui dann gibt's ja hoffentlich bald mal Benchmarks. Bin echt gespannt drauf, besonders wie die 2070 abschneidet und ob der Core Takt bei den Karten auch mit rt on so hoch bleibt wie er ohne hohe Last auf den Tensor Cores ist.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. November 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Ui dann gibt's ja hoffentlich bald mal Benchmarks. Bin echt gespannt drauf, besonders wie die 2070 abschneidet und ob der Core Takt bei den Karten auch mit rt on so hoch bleibt wie er ohne hohe Last auf den Tensor Cores ist.



falls BF V die Tensor Cores nun überhaupt nutzt


----------



## Dudelll (14. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> falls BF V die Tensor Cores nun überhaupt nutzt



Hm das Raytracing sollte die doch benutzen oder hab ich da was falsch ? Dachte das die hauptsächlich dafür da wären?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. November 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hm das Raytracing sollte die doch benutzen oder hab ich da was falsch ? Dachte das die hauptsächlich dafür da wären?



Die RT (RayTrace) Cores sind für das Raytracing

die Tenser Cores sind für das Denoising ... in der Battlefield V RTX Demo von vor 2 Monaten lief das Denoisen aber über die Shader


----------



## Realchicken (14. November 2018)

Die Leistung bricht bei der 2080ti um 50% ein bei Battlefield 5

1080p


----------



## Dudelll (14. November 2018)

Realchicken schrieb:


> Die Leistung bricht bei der 2080ti um 50% ein bei Battlefield 5
> 
> 1080p



Selbst getestet oder gibt's da nen Link zu?
50% wäre schon heftig :/


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. November 2018)

Wird Zeit sich ne zweite RTX2080ti zu kaufen


----------



## Dudelll (14. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Die RT (RayTrace) Cores sind für das Raytracing
> 
> die Tenser Cores sind für das Denoising ... in der Battlefield V RTX Demo von vor 2 Monaten lief das Denoisen aber über die Shader



Ah danke für die Aufklärung, nicht so richtig mitbekommen das es da Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## HisN (14. November 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Wird Zeit sich ne zweite RTX2080ti zu kaufen



Läuft nicht unter DX12 in BF5


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. November 2018)

Hä? Geht unter DX 12 kein SLI/NV Link? Oder meinst du jetzt was anderes?


----------



## Meemyy (14. November 2018)

Realchicken schrieb:


> Die Leistung bricht bei der 2080ti um 50% ein bei Battlefield 5
> 
> 1080p



Wie hast du das getestet?
Ich habe eine RTX2070 und kann das Raytracing in BFV noch nicht aktivieren!


----------



## RX480 (14. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Läuft nicht unter DX12 in BF5



mGPU kommt bestimmt noch nach. Dauert halt ein mue länger.

Wie läuft denn nach dem Patch DX12 ?


----------



## HisN (14. November 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Hä? Geht unter DX 12 kein SLI/NV Link? Oder meinst du jetzt was anderes?



SLI läuft nicht unter DX12 in BFV, genau das meine ich.


----------



## Gurdi (14. November 2018)

Erste Ray-Tracing-Benchmarks: Battlefield V mit DXR im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Meemyy (14. November 2018)

Verstehe nicht, wie die Benchmarken können.

Bei mir gibts die RTX Option noch nicht im BFV Client


----------



## Realchicken (14. November 2018)

hast auch gforce treiber geupdatet? bf5 ebenso, danach in den grafik settings einstellen


----------



## arcDaniel (14. November 2018)

Battlefield V with GeForce RTX DirectX Raytracing Review | TechPowerUp

Interessant sind die Screenshot, wo ich finde kein grosser Unterschied zwischen Ultra und Low ist, die Gesellen von Techpowerup sehen es ebenso in ihrer Schlussfolgerung.

Mit einer Ti schein also 1440p durchaus Spielbar zu sein, vielleicht nicht für so einen Multiplayertitel wie BF, ich als SinglePlayer kann mir aber schon vorstellen, dass das ein oder andere Spiel hierdurch einen Mehrwert bekommt. Bei einem Spiel mit sehr gutem AA, brauche ich auch kein 4K.


----------



## RtZk (14. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Erste Ray-Tracing-Benchmarks: Battlefield V mit DXR im Test - Hardwareluxx



Hört sich doch gar nicht mal so übel an, da dürften mit der 7nm Generation die 4k 60 FPS mit dem 102er drinnen sein.
Sieht auch richtig geil aus, jetzt müsste nur noch der Preis der 2080 Ti passen^^.


----------



## Gurdi (14. November 2018)

Neues vom Turing Gate
https://forums.geforce.com/default/...ries/rtx-2080-ti-founders-edition-contact-us/

Der Todescocktail fuer Nvidias RTX-Karten: ein ganzer Mix aus verschiedenen Problemen soll verantwortlich fuer die Ausfaelle sein | Nvidia GeForce RTX Graphics Cards Are Dying – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## sunyego (14. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Neues vom Turing Gate
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/...ries/rtx-2080-ti-founders-edition-contact-us/
> 
> Der Todescocktail fuer Nvidias RTX-Karten: ein ganzer Mix aus verschiedenen Problemen soll verantwortlich fuer die Ausfaelle sein | Nvidia GeForce RTX Graphics Cards Are Dying – Tom's Hardware Deutschland



Das du mal wieder gezielt nach problemen suchst, wundert wohl niemanden mehr hier.  Tut euch einen gefallen leute, einfach ignorieren.

Sry, aber das ist doch nicht normal.


----------



## sunyego (14. November 2018)

GAMESTAR schrieb:
			
		

> Die von den Kunden genannten RMA-Gründe hätten sich nicht geändert und tatsächlich sei die RMA-Rate aktuell sogar außergewöhnlich niedrig. Bei einigen Herstellern liege sie bei unter 0,01 Prozent.




Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti - Hersteller sehen keine hohe Ausfallrate


----------



## HisN (14. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Bei einem Spiel mit sehr gutem AA, brauche ich auch kein 4K.



Andersrum .. bei einem Spiel mit sehr gutem 4K, vermatsche ich mir die Details doch nicht durch AA^^

Ein Glück sind wir Menschen verschieden^^



> Apropos Auflösung: Battlefield V stellt diverse Objekte mit viel Geometrie dar. Damit profitiert das Spiel wie kaum ein anderes von einer hohen Auflösung. Resultat: Battlefield V sieht in 1.920 × 1.080 nicht halb so gut wie in Ultra HD aus. Der optische unterschied ist riesig. In Full HD wirkt das Spiel matschig, da die Anzahl der Pixel für die genutzte Geometrie zu gering ist. 2.560 × 1.440 macht grafisch bereits einen großen Schritt nach vorne und Battlefield V fängt an, die Grafik-Pracht ausspielen zu können. Doch erst ab 3.840 × 2.160 kann das Spiel die optischen Stärken vollends ausfahren.



Battlefield V im Benchmark-Test - ComputerBase

Das RTX (ich zocke kein BF5 .... also bitte nicht übel nehmen) sehe ich eher als die Lösung vom Henne/Ei Problem. 
Performts halt ******** ... hat jemand von euch was anderes erwartet?


----------



## -Gast- (14. November 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> Das du mal wieder gezielt nach problemen suchst, wundert wohl niemanden mehr hier.  Tut euch einen gefallen leute, einfach ignorieren.
> 
> Sry, aber das ist doch nicht normal.



Was ist dein problem? Ist doch alles richtig, was er schreibt.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Neues vom Turing Gate
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/...ries/rtx-2080-ti-founders-edition-contact-us/
> 
> Der Todescocktail fuer Nvidias RTX-Karten: ein ganzer Mix aus verschiedenen Problemen soll verantwortlich fuer die Ausfaelle sein | Nvidia GeForce RTX Graphics Cards Are Dying – Tom's Hardware Deutschland



Sehr guter Artikel von Igor.


----------



## Meemyy (14. November 2018)

So nun meine Erfahrungen zum Raytracing:
Spiele mit einer MSI RTX2070 Armor OC und habe sie in Battlefield V getestet.
Es sieht schon ganz schick aus wenn man genau drauf achtet... aber sonst fällt einem das ganze zum Nonraytracing nicht so auf.
Das traurige: Das Spiel wird dadurch deutlich unspielbarer... FPS bewegen sich immer zwischen 40 und 70. Lediglich wenn man die anderen Settings auf low stellt, erreicht man 80+ FPS.
Das ist aber nicht der Sinn der Sache 

Was denkt ihr? Gibts ggf. bald ein Update, das einem mehr FPS beschert?
Wozu werden "RTX" Karten released, wenn diese nicht ordentlich mit Raytracing funktionieren?

Außerdem steigt die VRAM Auslastung von sonst 3-4GB auf 6GB und die Auslastung der gesamten GPU auf 95 bis 100!


----------



## Gurdi (14. November 2018)

Mich würden ja mal Temperaturvergleiche interessieren mit RTX On.


----------



## RtZk (14. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mich würden ja mal Temperaturvergleiche interessieren mit RTX On.



Hm das finde ich weniger interessant, interessanter würde ich es finden, wie die FPS in Raytracing bei sehr hohem PT sind, da die RT Cores und die normalen Shader sich ja das PT teilen müssen und, wenn keiner von beiden mehr im PT wäre müsste das in der Theorie in deutlich höheren FPS münden.



Meemyy schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr? Gibts ggf. bald ein Update, das einem mehr FPS beschert?
> Wozu werden "RTX" Karten released, wenn diese nicht ordentlich mit Raytracing funktionieren?
> 
> Außerdem steigt die VRAM Auslastung von sonst 3-4GB auf 6GB und die Auslastung der gesamten GPU auf 95 bis 100!



Irgendwann muss man eben anfangen die Technik zu implementieren. Die GPU wird besser ausgelastet, ist ja nicht schlimm, abgesehen davon ist beides ein GPU Limit. 
Sie funktionieren richtig, oder was funktioniert nicht? RT ist die Zukunft und wird die Rastergrafik in naher Zukunft vollständig ersetzen, bei der PS6 und der Xbox Three wird dieses definitiv implementiert werden und das Ende einläuten. 
Es kostet nun mal extrem viel Rechenleistung und mit der kleinsten wirklich RT fähigen Karte ist es wenig verwunderlich, dass die FPS nicht so hoch sind und auch so werden 80 statt 60 FPS nicht den besseren Spieler aus dir machen.
Ich rechne nicht damit, dass ein Update die FPS signifikant heben kann, dafür sind die GPU's schlicht noch nicht gut genug. 
Die nächste NVIDIA Generation wird für 4k 60 FPS RT (zumindest noch begrenztes) bereit sein, die aktuell genügt bereits für WQHD 60 FPS, insbesondere, wenn NVIDIA die Zahl der RT Cores noch erhöht.



Gibt es eigentlich VRAM Messungen in 4k Ultra RT? Mir kommt der FPS Verlust viel zu hoch vor, der Verlust von Full HD zu WQHD ist prozentual klar niedriger.


----------



## Gurdi (14. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Hm das finde ich weniger interessant, interessanter würde ich es finden, wie die FPS in Raytracing bei sehr hohem PT sind, da die RT Cores und die normalen Shader sich ja das PT teilen müssen und, wenn keiner von beiden mehr im PT wäre müsste das in der Theorie in deutlich höheren FPS münden.



Ist ein Ansatz. Wäre auch interessant wie sich eine übertaktete Karte da schlägt, wobei ich denke das die RT Cores einfach limitieren. Da wird wohl nicht viel raus zu holen sein.


----------



## Meemyy (14. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Hm das finde ich weniger interessant, interessanter würde ich es finden, wie die FPS in Raytracing bei sehr hohem PT sind, da die RT Cores und die normalen Shader sich ja das PT teilen müssen und, wenn keiner von beiden mehr im PT wäre müsste das in der Theorie in deutlich höheren FPS münden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es laufen auf meiner RTX2070 nicht einmal stabile 60 FPS auf 1080p.
Droppt oft auf 40 FPS!


----------



## Meemyy (15. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mich würden ja mal Temperaturvergleiche interessieren mit RTX On.



Macht keinen Unterschied!


----------



## arcDaniel (15. November 2018)

Auch wenn es um FF15 nicht all zu gut bestellt ist, wurde der Benchmark aktuallisiert und man kann DLSS testen. Das für mich interessantere Turing Feature.

Ich habe den Bench jetzt noch nicht geladen, ist noch früh, bin aber jetzt sehr gespannt ob 4K@DSR auch für DSLL funktioniert. 

FINAL FANTASY XV WINDOWS EDITION Benchmark | SQUARE ENIX

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. November 2018)

Kommt auf meine imaginäre Liste der Dinge die geladen werden wenn mein FTTH da ist. Heute ist schon mal der Spleiss Termin wo auch der Haus Übergabe Punkt eingebaut wird, dann fehlt nur noch die freischaltung und die Zugangsdaten...


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Wird Zeit sich ne zweite RTX2080ti zu kaufen



Läuft in DX11 mit dem BF1-Profil.

edit:  Wollte damit sagen = SLI funzt


----------



## arcDaniel (15. November 2018)

So meine erste einschätzung zu DLSS mit dem FF15 Benchmark:

-DLSS funktioniert auch mit einem WQHD Monitor, denke mal das ist die allerwichtigste Erkenntnis
-Das Bild ist deutlich Schärfer, als 4K mit TAA, glättet aber leicht schlechter, so bilde ich mir das jedenfalls ein. Denn wenn man nicht explizit auf verschiedene Details achtet, erkennt man keinen Unterschied
-Auch wenn die Ausgangsauflösung WQHD ist, so ist es von der Qualität überhaupt nicht vergleichbar, WQHD sieht in diesem Spiel grottig schlecht aus, reines Matsch
-Leistung, diese ist deutlich besser als 4K aber geringer als natives WQHD, wobei der Benchmark aber bezüglich der Leistung sehr mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist. Es ist einfach kein guter Benchmark um die Leistung zu ermitteln, aber da sie konstant schlecht oder gut ist, kann man die Differenzen sehen.

Die GPU wird auch nicht wärmer oder taktet niedriger.


----------



## Snowhack (15. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> SLI läuft nicht unter DX12 in BFV, genau das meine ich.



Was umsonst gekauft oder was 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß bei Seite Ersatz Karte solange die andere eingeschickt wird.


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Was umsonst gekauft oder was
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du die eine KFA jetzt reklamiert? Du kannst bald nen Fotobuch führen über deine RTX Geschichte


----------



## Snowhack (15. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du die eine KFA jetzt reklamiert? Du kannst bald nen Fotobuch führen über deine RTX Geschichte



Ja ist eingeschickt und mein Wasserblock hat Caseking auch zurück genommen, 

So kann ich sicher sein das es wirklich nicht an diesem liegt , ist halt schon etwas merkwürdig  nach 2 Tagen gehen die RTX 2080Ti bei mir nicht mehr richtig oder geben den Geist auf nach längeren Zocker Aktionen. 

So viel Pech kann man doch nicht haben mit der Hardware. 

Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen wie glücklich ich gewesen bin das endlich die KFA2 gut läuft, und nach 2 Tagen (ca.20 Stunden) fängt die doch tatsächlich an beim Spieln ständig abzustürzen und ich muss den Speicher heruntertakten damit Sie weiter stabil bleibt.


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

Ja macht Sinn, nachher liegt es wirklich am Block und irgendwann werden die auch mürrisch bei 1200 Euro Produkten wenn du die einschickst.


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2018)

Hut ab!
Bei langsamen Spielen kann man durchaus mal RT testen. Erstaunlich gut hält sich die 2070 mit RT-low in BF5.
Die Großen sind kaum besser und der Qualitätsunterschied zw. RT-low und  Ultra ist auch net so doll.
Für Freunde von Screenshots sicher nen Versuch wert.
Battlefield V: PC graphics performance benchmarks - DirectX Raytracing with GeForce RTX


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

Naja ich finde es ist schon ersichtlich das da ein Qualitätsunterschied besteht, vor allem das LOD der Reflektionen  finde ich störend, Das zerstört denn Sinn des Features, eine glaubwürdige Umgebung.
YouTube


----------



## Snowhack (15. November 2018)

Hat jemand von euch schon in BF V 

4k. Ohne AA (Deteils High) und RT Low testen können und die Performens 

auf  2080 Ti 

Finde die Bench von PCGH total Banane. 

Immer nur Ultra Deteils und Raytracing geändert. 

Eine Einstellung wo Konstanz 60FPs in 4k  mit RT Geschäft werden ist doch für mich deutlich interessanter.

Ich persönlich bin gerne bereit ein  Setting zwischen Medium und High ohne AA zu fahren um RT dauernd zu nutzen. 

Und mich jedes Mal zu freuen bei einer  neue GPU die Regler etwas weiter nach rechts zu schieben. 

Wie bei 2160p seit 2015  zum Start  mit einer GTX 980


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon in BF V
> 
> 4k. Ohne AA (Deteils High) und RT Low testen können und die Performens
> 
> ...



Schau doch mal bei Youtbe, da findest du einige Video bereits. Je nach Level erträglich würde ich sagen, aber eher in WQHD dann. UHD sieht doch recht düster aus.


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja ich finde es ist schon ersichtlich das da ein Qualitätsunterschied besteht, vor allem das LOD der Reflektionen  finde ich störend, Das zerstört denn Sinn des Features, eine glaubwürdige Umgebung.
> YouTube



Bezogen auf eine 2070 ist "low" wirklich net schlecht = ausreichend. Und wie bereits gesagt, die Performance OK.
Wohl eher 1440p = 4k-DLSS für die 2070 das Ziel. Man braucht auch net immer 60fps. (Moni ?!, oder alte TV`s auf 50Hz setzen)

Wer ein Ti-SLi für "ultra" nimmt hat logischerweise Anspruch auf eine 4x bessere Qualität ?!
(DX12 mGPU kommt garantiert noch; kurbelt den Umsatz an)

Wenn man HDR mit HDR600 einen Spielraum gewährt muss man auch RT-low in BF 5 akzeptieren können.
Erstaunlich ist nur das zeitgleiche "gute"  Hitman 2, was nicht auf RT setzt. (wobei der Rückschritt auf DX11 wohl die Ursache ist)

Solange NV den Dev´s net vorschreibt, die normalen Reflexionen zu verschandeln, kann gern Beides gezeigt werden.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> So meine erste einschätzung zu DLSS mit dem FF15 Benchmark:
> 
> -DLSS funktioniert auch mit einem WQHD Monitor, denke mal das ist die allerwichtigste Erkenntnis
> -Das Bild ist deutlich Schärfer, als 4K mit TAA, glättet aber leicht schlechter, so bilde ich mir das jedenfalls ein. Denn wenn man nicht explizit auf verschiedene Details achtet, erkennt man keinen Unterschied
> ...



ich werds dann auch mal testen .. gibts eig auch DLSSx2?


----------



## arcDaniel (15. November 2018)

Nein nur normales DLSS welche von 1440p auf 2160p rauf rechnet.

Also nur der Performance Gewinn gegenüber nativem 4K. Ich war allerdings von der Qualität beeindruckt, was grausam gestört hat, war das Tearing, da man in dem Benchmark kein VSync zuschalten kann. Der Benchmark selbst ist aber Schrott was die Leistung angeht, aber das ist ja allgemein bekannt. Damit hat DLSS aber nichts zu tun.

Mich freut am meisten, dass ich als WQHD Monitor Besitzer davon Profitieren kann. Als es hies, es würde, zumindest Anfangs, nur mit 4K laufen, war dies meine grösste Sorge.


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Nein nur normales DLSS welche von 1440p auf 2160p rauf rechnet.
> 
> Also nur der Performance Gewinn gegenüber nativem 4K. Ich war allerdings von der Qualität beeindruckt, was grausam gestört hat, war das Tearing, da man in dem Benchmark kein VSync zuschalten kann. Der Benchmark selbst ist aber Schrott was die Leistung angeht, aber das ist ja allgemein bekannt. Damit hat DLSS aber nichts zu tun.
> 
> Mich freut am meisten, dass ich als WQHD Monitor Besitzer davon Profitieren kann. Als es hies, es würde, zumindest Anfangs, nur mit 4K laufen, war dies meine grösste Sorge.



Die Demos beherrschen WQHD beide. In den Spielen soll es aber nur in 4k vorliegen, wobei du aber denke ich auch DSR benutzen kannst dann.
Stellt sich die Frage was es dann bringt wenn die Pixel fehlen.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Demos beherrschen WQHD beide. In den Spielen soll es aber nur in 4k vorliegen, wobei du aber denke ich auch DSR benutzen kannst dann.
> Stellt sich die Frage was es dann bringt wenn die Pixel fehlen.



Ja, das ist ja was ich sage. Ich stelle nicht 1440p ein, sondern 2160p (zudem wird die Auflösung eh ausgegraut und ist auf 2160p fix)

Edit; nur interessehalber habe ich DSR mal deaktiviert, bei diesem Benchmark kann man aber auch ohne DSR, 4K auswählen und testen.


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ja was ich sage. Ich stelle nicht 1440p ein, sondern 2160p (zudem wird die Auflösung eh ausgegraut und ist auf 2160p fix)
> 
> Edit; nur interessehalber habe ich DSR mal deaktiviert, bei diesem Benchmark kann man aber auch ohne DSR, 4K auswählen und testen.



Interessant. Ich wusste gar nicht das Nvidia Karten das können. Eigentlich dürfte doch nur die native Auflösung zur Wahl stehen ohne DSR oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## arcDaniel (15. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Interessant. Ich wusste gar nicht das Nvidia Karten das können. Eigentlich dürfte doch nur die native Auflösung zur Wahl stehen ohne DSR oder sehe ich das falsch?



Nein, es gibt genügend Anwendungen, welche Downsampling nativ können. Da braucht es weder DSR noch VSR. Viele Benchmarks machen dies. Auch Spiele-Beispiele gibt es, so war es schon damals zu Cysis Zeiten Möglich, Crysis in einer höheren Auflösung rendern zu lassen, als real ausgegeben wurde, ohne dass eine Auflösung den System Einstellungen zu gefügt wurde.

Du kannst ja auch TimeSpy Extrme oder Firestrike Ultra auf einem nicht-4K Schirm benchen.


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt genügend Anwendungen, welche Downsampling nativ können. Da braucht es weder DSR noch VSR. Viele Benchmarks machen dies. Auch Spiele-Beispiele gibt es, so war es schon damals zu Cysis Zeiten Möglich, Crysis in einer höheren Auflösung rendern zu lassen, als real ausgegeben wurde, ohne dass eine Auflösung den System Einstellungen zu gefügt wurde.
> 
> Du kannst ja auch TimeSpy Extrme oder Firestrike Ultra auf einem nicht-4K Schirm benchen.



Ok, hatte das nicht mehr recht in Erinnerung aber jetzt wo du es sagst, ich hab die 1060 auch immer durch 4k gequält.


----------



## HisN (15. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich habe den Bench jetzt noch nicht geladen, ist noch früh, bin aber jetzt sehr gespannt ob 4K@DSR auch für DSLL funktioniert.
> 
> FINAL FANTASY XV WINDOWS EDITION Benchmark | SQUARE ENIX




Also FALLS es in diesem Bench funktioniert (einstellen kann man ja nix), dann weiß ich warum ich ohne AA in 4K spiele. Die generelle Unschärfe fast des ganzen Bildes ist ja nicht auszuhalten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Iet_N08N1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. November 2018)

Doch du kannst fast alles einstellen, Preset Custom und dann relativ unten ist DLSS.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. November 2018)

das TAA is aber richtig schlecht


----------



## HisN (15. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Doch du kannst fast alles einstellen, Preset Custom und dann relativ unten ist DLSS.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



THX. Darauf muss man erst mal kommen^^



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> das TAA is aber richtig schlecht



DLAA ist tatsächlich deutlich angenehmer. Aber nicht deutlich performanter.


----------



## HisN (15. November 2018)

Ohne VXAO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=47V8UbRuZB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mit VXAO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z2V7jcNIhpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snowhack (15. November 2018)

So hier mal einige Videos zum Thema Raytracing: 


Battlefield V 2080 Ti Raytracing Low // 2160p High Settings

Battlefield V 2080 Ti Raytracing Low // 1440p High Settings

Battlefield V 2080 Ti Raytracing HIGH// 1440p High Settings

Battlefield V RTX 2080 Ti 1080p High Settings


werden noch verarbeitet.


----------



## Gurdi (16. November 2018)

Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus bekommt Unterstuetzung fuer Adaptive Shading - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Schaffe89 (16. November 2018)

Bestimmt wird damit die RTX 2070 deutlich schneller sein als eine veraltete 1080 Ti oder Vega 64.
Wenn Nvidia das Feature regelmässig in Titeln einpflegt dann wird Turing noch richtig flott.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. November 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Bestimmt wird damit die RTX 2070 deutlich schneller sein als eine veraltete 1080 Ti oder Vega 64.
> Wenn Nvidia das Feature regelmässig in Titeln einpflegt dann wird Turing noch richtig flott.



Es wurde in meinem Eingangspost erwähnt, dass DU hier nicht erwünscht bist. Dein Spürche, dein Hate, trägt nur zum Streiten bei, sonst nichts.


----------



## Schaffe89 (16. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Es wurde in meinem Eingangspost erwähnt, dass DU hier nicht erwünscht bist. Dein Spürche, dein Hate, trägt nur zum Streiten bei, sonst nichts.



Wo hate ich denn bitte? Gegen Turing?
Ist ja interessant, darf man also heute schon Threads aufmachen und dann User anpflaumen, weil sie sich erlauben auch was zu schreiben.
Diese Information ist ziemlich interessant. Kostenlos nochmal 20% an Leistung gewinnen - das sieht man nicht alle Tage.

Edit:
Was steht wo in deinem Eingangspost?


----------



## gaussmath (16. November 2018)

Durch Ausgrenzung und Ignorieren wird das Miteinander im Forum aber nicht besser auf Dauer. #gegenausgrenzung


----------



## Gurdi (16. November 2018)

Die Implementierung von dem gesamten Advanced Shading dürfte ziemlich aufwendig sein denke ich.
Von der Performance her bringt das aber eine Menge, wenn man bedenkt das zum Beispiel die Hälfte des Bildes nicht gerendert wird weil schon da ist das natürlich eine riesen Entlastung für die Hardware.


----------



## gaussmath (16. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Implementierung von dem gesamten Advanced Shading dürfte ziemlich aufwendig sein denke ich.
> Von der Performance her bringt das aber eine Menge, wenn man bedenkt das zum Beispiel die Hälfte des Bildes nicht gerendert wird weil schon da ist das natürlich eine riesen Entlastung für die Hardware.



Kann AMD für Navi gleich mal mit auf die ToDo-Liste packen...


----------



## arcDaniel (16. November 2018)

Ich stelle mir hier die Frage ob, die Tensor Cores hier nicht einen Teil Arbeit abnehmen können. Spicht durch das Anlernen der AI, erkennen, was neu gerendert werden muss und was nicht.


----------



## gaussmath (16. November 2018)

So wie Nvidia K.I. einsetzt, kann der Chip entweder dazu genutzt werden, das Netz zu trainieren oder zu traversieren/nutzen. Beides gleichzeitig geht nicht.


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Durch Ausgrenzung und Ignorieren wird das Miteinander im Forum aber nicht besser auf Dauer. #gegenausgrenzung



Nur ...Wer ... der .. .. Stein.

Ich zitiere Dich da mal aus einem anderen Thread :
"empy, du bist so CB fixiert, was ist los mit dir? Ist was in der frühbenchlichen Phase schief gelaufen?"

Ich persönlich finde  Quervgl. mit anderen Reviews  immer hilfreich, um zu verstehen warum in XYZ die fps so ganz anders sind.


----------



## gaussmath (16. November 2018)

Hä? Ich sprach von Ausgrenzung. Was hat der Beef mit empy damit zu tun? Was ist eigentlich mir dir los?? Sich mal zu fetzen gehört doch dazu. Was habe ich mich mit Schaffe schon gefetzt. Bin von den Mods dafür sogar verwarnt worden. Aber ich bin froh, dass Schaffe am Start ist und auch mal gegenhält. So muss das sein. Ich finde Ausgrenzung und Ignorieren viel schlimmer als eine Fetzerei. Seid doch bitte nicht so weichgespült, man.


----------



## Gurdi (16. November 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Kann AMD für Navi gleich mal mit auf die ToDo-Liste packen...



AMD hat was ähnliches in der Pipeline.



> Described herein is an apparatus and method to accelerate rendering of graphics images. Rendering instructions are received by a graphics processor from a processor to build a 3D scene. Prior to rendering a 2D image based on the 3D geometry, a projection matrix is modified by the graphics processor to reduce a view area along, for example, the camera motion direction. A reduced image corresponding to the reduced view area is rendered onto an intermediate surface. When the reduced image is completely generated at the intermediate surface, the reduced image is rectified or stretched and rendered onto a surface for display. This produces an image of the correct size but that is blurred along, for example, the camera motion direction. This provides variable rendering quality and variable framerates depending on camera motion. In particular, the resolution is dynamically changed on a per-frame basis, depending on camera motion, that is seemingly imperceptible to a user. As a result, the method allows for low-resolution equivalent performance with high-resolution detail levels.


----------



## ShirKhan (16. November 2018)

Da dies ein Laberthread ist:  Könnte ich mal Einschätzungen von den Cracks hier haben, wie sich die Turing-Preise nach eurer Erfahrung der letzten Jahre bis Weihnachten 18 prozentual entwickeln werden? Werden die besten Preise um den Black Friday herum erzielbar sein? Oder eher in der ersten Dezemberwoche?


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2018)

@gaussmath
Es ging mir nicht um Personen sondern Inhalte. Man muss Beides zulassen.

Bei Game-Reviews sind die Unterschiede beachtlich. 
Da kann man dann gut schauen, wer mit Hardware XYZ  welche Szene  gebencht hat. (CPU+GPU)
Da staune ich über die Russen, mann müssen die viele Benchtables haben. Da kann man 1000 Kombis anschauen.

Gerade W2 war bei CB mit worst und best Case sehr aufschlussreich.
(anscheinend ist jetzt generell wC in den Reviews)


----------



## RtZk (16. November 2018)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Da dies ein Laberthread ist:  Könnte ich mal Einschätzungen von den Cracks hier haben, wie sich die Turing-Preise nach eurer Erfahrung der letzten Jahre bis Weihnachten 18 prozentual entwickeln werden? Werden die besten Preise um den Black Friday herum erzielbar sein? Oder eher in der ersten Dezemberwoche?



Moment ich hole kurz meine Glaskugel...
so, ich vorhersage einfach mal, dass die Preise an Black Friday die Besten sein werden


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2018)

Tja, der Dollar und der liebe Teuro..


----------



## Realchicken (16. November 2018)

die aktie von nvidia ist ordentlich eingekracht.. ich denke mal das wird sich nicht so schnell bessern ( schlechte news wie abrauchende karten, schlechte rtx perfomance, schlechter preis) und nvidia wird die preise senken ( spekulation ) 

diese generation wird sowieso ausgelassen, das war von anfang an mein plan und bestätigt sich über die monate nur


----------



## ShirKhan (16. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Moment ich hole kurz meine Glaskugel...
> so, ich vorhersage einfach mal, dass die Preise an Black Friday die Besten sein werden


Ich beobachte eben, dass die Preise für die 2070er von MSI derzeit betoniert sind. Und habe nicht nach hellseherischen Fähigkeiten, sondern nach euren Erfahrungen gefragt. Wenn du dazu keine hast, kein Problem.


----------



## RtZk (16. November 2018)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nicht nach hellseherischen Fähigkeiten, sondern nach euren Erfahrungen gefragt. Wenn du dazu keine hast, kein Problem.



Du hast scheinbar nicht verstanden was ich damit sagen wollte. Das kann dir niemand sagen, da es nicht jedes Jahr gleich ist. Das ist von vielen für uns unvorhersagbaren Faktoren abhängig, da kannst du so viel Erfahrung haben wie du willst, die nötigen Informationen hat hier niemand. Egal was dir hier darüber erzählt wird, es raten alle nur, es kann stimmen muss aber nicht.
Oft ist es so, dass die Preise vor dem Black Friday steigen, nur um dann am Black Friday wieder auf das alte Niveau zu fallen, um niedrige Preise zu suggerieren, gegen Weihnachten steigen sie dann oft wieder, aber wie erwähnt es muss nicht so kommen und erst recht nicht für alle Produkte.


----------



## ShirKhan (16. November 2018)

Danke, damit kann ich mehr anfangen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus bekommt Unterstuetzung fuer Adaptive Shading - Hardwareluxx



ich bin da noch sehr skeptisch

ich hab nen High Refresh Rate Monitor, damit ich möglich scharfe Bewegtbilder habe

weniger Rechenpower auf bewegte Objekte anzuwenden wird da wohl eher kontropoduktiv sein


----------



## Elsiger (16. November 2018)

Was habt ihr eigentlich für Erfahrungen mit der automatischen Übertaktungsfunktion gemacht? Bei mir wirft der Afterburner erstens immer unterschiedliche OC Kurven raus. Zweitens sind diese perse zu hoch. Will sagen... die Karte stürzt bei mir mit der automatischen Übertaktung ab. Zwar nicht sofort, aber spätestens nach ca. 1-2 Stunden Spielzeit (meistens schon eher).

Habt ihr da die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht? So wie es aktuell aussieht, ist diese Funktion für die Katz, weil nicht stabil. Und genau dafür war sie ja gedacht...


----------



## Gurdi (17. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ich bin da noch sehr skeptisch
> 
> ich hab nen High Refresh Rate Monitor, damit ich möglich scharfe Bewegtbilder habe
> 
> weniger Rechenpower auf bewegte Objekte anzuwenden wird da wohl eher kontropoduktiv sein



Schwer einzuschätzen irgendwie. Angeblich soll ja alles ohne Qualitätsverlust in der Demo gelaufen sein. Aber die Demos kennen wir ja mittlerweile zu genüge.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. November 2018)

Gibt es irgendwo denn eine gute Übersicht über FE-PCB-kompatible UEFIs? 
Ich bin nun glücklicher Besitzer einer RTX 2080 - leider ist bei meinem Modell, die RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC von MSI das Problem, dass ich das Powertarget nur um lächerliche 4% anheben kann.

EDIT: Gerade gemerkt - meine RTX 2080 hat GDDR6-Speicher von Samsung.


----------



## Camari (17. November 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> .
> 
> EDIT: Gerade gemerkt - meine RTX 2080 hat GDDR6-Speicher von Samsung.




Genauso wie bei mir 

Hat hier jemand schon versucht wie gut sich der Samsung Speicher übertakten lässt oder ob dieser überhaupt Vorteile bringt ?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. November 2018)

Camari schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand schon versucht wie gut sich der Samsung Speicher übertakten lässt oder ob dieser überhaupt Vorteile bringt ?



würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## Maluh (17. November 2018)

Der Speicher macht bei mir Problemlos die 1Ghz Plus mit. Leider auf der Arbeit daher nur ein Link und kein Screenshot.
UNIGINE Benchmarks

Screenshot vom Speicher gab's ja n paar Seiten vorher von mir. 
Ob der Ghz jetzt den Unterschied macht? In spielen hab ich nicht wirklich was gemerkt. Gibt n paar Punkte im Benchmark aber ansonsten eher was fürs Gewissen imho.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. November 2018)

Ich habe festgestellt, dass man beim FF15 Bench auch Borderless einstellen kann, womit man eine Art Triple Buffer Vsync erhält. So kann man die Qualität von DLSS ohne Tearing mal richtig begutachten. Ich bin echt beeindruckt, ich hoffe, dass dieses Features wirklich in den nächsten Spiele Einzug erhält. Für mich bis jetzt das beste Turing-Only Feature, im Gegensatz zu RayTracing kann man hier schon richtig davon profitieren.


----------



## Ralle@ (17. November 2018)

DLSS kann für mich der Game Changer werden.
RT ist nett, kostet aber viel zu viel Leistung fürs gebotene und viele wissen nicht was RT ist und glauben ihre Vega Karte könnte das auch (siehe aktuell im Vega Thread).


----------



## iGameKudan (17. November 2018)

Camari schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand schon versucht wie gut sich der Samsung Speicher übertakten lässt oder ob dieser überhaupt Vorteile bringt ?


Einen Vorteil dürfte der Samsung-Speicher vermutlich haben: 



> > GDDR6 (Samsung)
> 
> denke, das ding wird dann wohl nicht randomly abkratzten



Erster Satz vom Kumpel 



Maluh schrieb:


> Der Speicher macht bei mir Problemlos die 1Ghz Plus mit. Leider auf der Arbeit daher nur ein Link und kein Screenshot.
> UNIGINE Benchmarks


Gibts denn Tools, wo man mehr wie 1GHz Plus rausholen kann? Der MSI Afterburner geht jedenfalls nur bis +1000...


----------



## gaussmath (17. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> []... und viele wissen nicht was RT ist und glauben ihre Vega Karte könnte das auch (siehe aktuell im Vega Thread).



Kann sie ja auch. Sogar meine CPU kann das. Soll ich's beweisen?


----------



## Maluh (17. November 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Gibts denn Tools, wo man mehr wie 1GHz Plus rausholen kann? Der MSI Afterburner geht jedenfalls nur bis +1000...



Das EVGA Tool (Precision X1) soll das wohl können, habe es aber nicht ausprobiert.
UNIGINE Benchmarks


----------



## arcDaniel (17. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> DLSS kann für mich der Game Changer werden.
> RT ist nett, kostet aber viel zu viel Leistung fürs gebotene und viele wissen nicht was RT ist und glauben ihre Vega Karte könnte das auch (siehe aktuell im Vega Thread).



Ja es wird wieder viel Spekuliert. Ray Tracing beherschen bereits seit Jahren sämtliche GPU und CPUs, jedoch nicht mit der Leistung welche die RT Cores hat. Aber sogar die ist mehr als nur Bescheiden.

Ich sehe in Ray Tracing zwar auch die Zukunft, aber die Herangehensweise ist schlecht. Bei BF5 wird es ja schon übertrieben eingesetzt, mit all den Fenstern, Pfützen, Spieglungen an Blechen.... Sie hätten kein so grosses TamTam darum machen sollen und zuerst anfangen, sehr kleine Details mit RT zu realisieren und es nicht mal als RTX Features anpreisen sollen. Sondern für jeden, nur dass dann in Test die Turing Karten deutlich besser abgeschnitten hätten, es für Jederman aber noch spielbar gewesen wäre.

Als besseres Beispiel finde ich z.B. ambient occlusion, dies wurde Anfangs auch nicht so ernst genommen und war nur bei einer Hand voll Spilen über den Treiber zu erzwingen. Keiner brauchte es damals, es kostete auch entsprechend Leistung, wenn man eine gute Qualität wollte.

Heute? Ein Spiel welches ganz auf AO verzichten würde, würde mit einem regelrechten Shitstorm bestraft.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. November 2018)

YouTube - RTX 2080 Ti Failure Analysis: Artifacting, Thermals, Black Screens, & Defects


----------



## Camari (17. November 2018)

Leider wurde das ganze viel zu hoch geschauckelt und was am Ende bei rauskam war eher enttäuschend was Ray Tracing betrifft. Klar sieht es toll aus und ich wusste auch worauf ich mich einlasse wenn ich meine RTX 2080 kaufe aber wenn wir mal alle ehrlich sind ist es einfach zu früh für Ray Tracing.. aber irgendwann muss man nunmal anfangen damit. Der erste Schritt ist nun getan auch wenn sich viele vielleicht mehr erhofft haben. Ganz ohne Ray Tracing finde ich die Leistung mehr als gut von meiner 2080 in Games.


----------



## MasterSax (17. November 2018)

Hi,

Ich suche für Windows 8 graka treiber habe nur von asus die 411.63 gefunden die ist aber nicht ganz fehlerfrei. 

Fallout4 startet nicht und Suddenstrike grafik Problem.  Andere Spiele laufen 1A. und furemark auch keine Probleme. 

bei Nvidia gibts keiner für W8. ... -,-


----------



## Camari (17. November 2018)

MasterSax schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich suche für Windows 8 graka treiber habe nur von asus die 411.63 gefunden die ist aber nicht ganz fehlerfrei.
> 
> ...



wenn du hier NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver WHQL

den neusten Treiber suchst dann musst du mal auf "Game Ready Driver Release Notes" klicken denn dort steht auch Windows 8.

Ich denke der Treiber für Windows 10 geht auch für Windows 8. Aber keine 100%ige Sicherheit.


/edit: vielleicht kann dir aber noch jemand anderes etwas dazu sagen. Ich finde auch nur den von dir genannten Treiber für Windows 8 (411.63)


----------



## Gurdi (17. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ja es wird wieder viel Spekuliert. Ray Tracing beherschen bereits seit Jahren sämtliche GPU und CPUs, jedoch nicht mit der Leistung welche die RT Cores hat. Aber sogar die ist mehr als nur Bescheiden.
> 
> Ich sehe in Ray Tracing zwar auch die Zukunft, aber die Herangehensweise ist schlecht. Bei BF5 wird es ja schon übertrieben eingesetzt, mit all den Fenstern, Pfützen, Spieglungen an Blechen.... Sie hätten kein so grosses TamTam darum machen sollen und zuerst anfangen, sehr kleine Details mit RT zu realisieren und es nicht mal als RTX Features anpreisen sollen. Sondern für jeden, nur dass dann in Test die Turing Karten deutlich besser abgeschnitten hätten, es für Jederman aber noch spielbar gewesen wäre.
> 
> ...



Hättest du evtl. mal Lust auszuwerten wie die Leistungsaufnahme und das Taktverhalten sich mit DLSS ändert?
Mich würde folgendes interessieren:
1.Nimmt die GPU mehr Strom auf mit aktiviertem DLSS?
2.Wenn ja wieviel?
3.Wenn nein oder wenn limitiert durch PT, wird der Takt gesenkt dadurch?

Mich interessiert das aus der Perspektive das die Tensors Teil der Smart Shader sind, ergo müsste der Chip in dem Fall,also wenn die Tensors aktiv angesprochen werden entweder irgendoher mehr Strom aufnehmen oder aber die Leistungszufuhr für die SM´s reduzieren. 

Das zumindest soweit die Theorie wenn die Tensors nichts machen ohne DLSS. (was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht glaube)Keinen verbrauch können die ja nicht haben.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. November 2018)

@Gurdi 
wenn ich danach etwas Zeit habe werde ich dies machen

Edit:
Gefragt, getan, hier meine Erkenntnis. Werte sind nicht Punktgenau, aber ausreichend um eine Tendenz zu sehen.

Jedesmal lief die GPU mit 2040mhz und 8000mhz VRam, es wurde zu keinem Moment das Power Target von 373W erreicht. Die Nachstehenden Watt-Werte sind durchschnittliche Werte.

DLSS:
GPU: 294W

4K:
GPU: 307W

WQHD:
GPU: 287W

Hier möchte ich anmerken, dass die durchschnittlichen Werte nicht sehr weit von den Maximal Werten entfernt waren (welche ich leider nicht aufgeschrieben hatte), sprich der Leerlauf während den Ladezeiten nicht sonderlich viel verfälscht.

Zwischen WQHD und DLSS ist kein Wirklich grosser Unterschied, was dafür Spricht, dass die Tensor-Kerne keinen so grossen Einfluss auf die Verlustleitung haben. 4K wiederum verbraucht noch etwas mehr, aber auch nicht die Welt. Vielleicht wird bei 4K der Ram etwas mehr belastet und macht schon ein paar Watt aus.
Somit sind die 3 Durchläufe für mich in etwa gleich, nur dass halt die FPS doch ändern 

Ich habe auch den CPU Verbrauch beobachtet und der lag in den 3 Runs bei etwa 48W im Schnitt, also auch keine Anzeichen dass DLSS die CPU stärker belastet.

Edit2:
Mit erzwungenem VSync (TrippleBuffer) und einem fps Limit, was der tatsächlichen Monitorfrequenz entspricht, geht der Verbrauch bei DLSS (maximale Einstellungen und GPU wie vorher) auf 273W runter. Der Benchmark fordert schon extrem.

Edit3:
Wie Edit2 nur mit ein paar angepassten Einstellungen, welche die fps deutlich stablisieren und die Optik aber nicht sichtbar verschlechtern, (Manche Einstellungen kosten extrem viel und man muss die Unterschiede mit der Lupe suchen) diese ist noch immer der, der "premium" Konsolen deutlich überlegen, zudem mit stabilen 60fps, sinkt der Verbrauch auf 237W. Ich denke, da sind noch weitere Optimierungen möglich. Da der Benchamrk aber nicht das richtige Spiel wirklich widerspiegelt und DLSS, wegen der kürzlichen Umstände beu Square Enix, fraglich ist, verschwende ich hier keine Zeit mehr.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2018)

hab jetzt Windows neu aufgesetzt und alles wie immer installiert und jetzt kann ich im Afterburner die Spannung nicht mehr auslesen bzw. keine Takt/Spannungskurve einstellen

jemand das Gleiche bemerkt?


----------



## Gurdi (18. November 2018)

Danke, das war so schon sehr aufschlussreich.
Das 4k etwas mehr Strom benötigt ist ja völlig normal.Super dass das PT nicht ausgeschöpft wurde, so sind die Ergebnisse auch ziemlich belastbar.
Entweder brauchen also die Tensorcors so gut wie keinen Strom, oder aber werden bereits bei normaler Last ganz normal mitversorgt bzw. übernehmen eine andere Tätigkeit.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> hab jetzt Windows neu aufgesetzt und alles wie immer installiert und jetzt kann ich im Afterburner die Spannung nicht mehr auslesen bzw. keine Takt/Spannungskurve einstellen
> 
> jemand das Gleiche bemerkt?



Hast du diese Funktionen den in den Afterburner Einstellungen aktiviert? Sind von Werk nicht aktiv.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Danke, das war so schon sehr aufschlussreich.
> Das 4k etwas mehr Strom benötigt ist ja völlig normal.Super dass das PT  nicht ausgeschöpft wurde, so sind die Ergebnisse auch ziemlich  belastbar.
> Entweder brauchen also die Tensorcors so gut wie keinen Strom, oder aber  werden bereits bei normaler Last ganz normal mitversorgt bzw.  übernehmen eine andere Tätigkeit.



Ich gehe von zweitem aus.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Hast du diese Funktionen den in den Afterburner Einstellungen aktiviert? Sind von Werk nicht aktiv.



Danke, aber wie so oft saß das Problem vor dem Rechner ... hatte nicht die neuste Version installiert


----------



## Gurdi (18. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Hast du diese Funktionen den in den Afterburner Einstellungen aktiviert? Sind von Werk nicht aktiv.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich gehe von zweitem aus.



Das denke ich auch.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2018)

also ich find der FFXV Bench sieht mit DLSS besser aus als mit 2160p

allerdings hab ich nen FHD Monitor

hoffenlich kommt für zukunftige Spiele DLSSx2 auch für 1080p


----------



## arcDaniel (18. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> also ich find der FFXV Bench sieht mit DLSS besser aus als mit 2160p
> 
> allerdings hab ich nen FHD Monitor
> 
> hoffenlich kommt für zukunftige Spiele DLSSx2 auch für 1080p



Bei mir finde ich auf dem WQHD Monitor, dass mir DLSS das Bild deutlich schärfer ist als mit 2160p, allerdings glättet 2160p mit TAA doch einen ticken besser. Was die Bilddetails angeht sehe ich keinen Unterschied.

Es handelt sich wirklich im ein klasse Feature, was hoffentlich flächendeckend kommt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Bei mir finde ich auf dem WQHD Monitor, dass mir DLSS das Bild deutlich schärfer ist als mit 2160p, allerdings glättet 2160p mit TAA doch einen ticken besser. Was die Bilddetails angeht sehe ich keinen Unterschied.



vergleichst du 2160p mit TAA gegen DLSS?

weil mit TAA wird das je ne absolute Matsche ^^


ich vergleiche 2160p ohne AA mit DLSS und finde es is schärfer und super geglättet


----------



## arcDaniel (18. November 2018)

Ok, kurz probiert, FF15 ohne AA, sogar in 2160p eine echte Flimmerkiste. Da sieht man umso mehr wie klasse DLSS arbeitet.


----------



## Gurdi (18. November 2018)

Ich hab das Spiel als Demo in 4k gezockt,(auf einem 4k Display!) die Gesamte Engine flimmert fürchterlich selbst mit TAA.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. November 2018)

Das wäre ja dann durchaus Positiv anzusehen; wenn DLSS bei einem so Flimmer anfälligen Spiel, bereits so gute Resultate fertig bringt, sollten die Resultate bei Spielen, bei welchen aktuelle AA bereits gute Resultate bringen, nochmals besser sein.

Ich habe sehr stark auf die Kampfszene geachtet, da diese bei jedem Run anders ist, was die Arbeit der AI ja erschweren soll. Zudem ist hier das Geschehen doch etwas hektischer, dennoch sind die Resultate gerade hier besonders gut.


----------



## chaotium (18. November 2018)

Aber DLSS sollte ja in zukunft besser werden, je öfters es eingesetzt wird. Da es dann ja mehr lernen kann?


----------



## arcDaniel (18. November 2018)

Richtig, ich denke aber, dass beim FF15 Benchmark das ganze zügig implementiert wurde und nun wo die zukünftige Entwicklung von FF15 im allgemeinen auf Eis liegt, glaube ich kaum, dass Nvidia hier ihre Server weiter zum anlernen verwendet. Es ist im allgemeinen Fraglich, welche Zeit Nvidia einem Spiel gewährt und es stellt sich ebenso die Frage ob durch die eigenen Tensor-Cores das Angelernte verbessert werden kann. 

(Falls folgendes überhaupt möglich ist/wäre) Ich persönlich hätte mal nichts dagegen, wenn die von meiner RTX erlernten Daten denen von Nvidia zugefügt würden und so auch die anderen Spieler profitieren würden. Mann stelle sich vor, ein Spiel hat bei Release DLSS, welches OK ist, aber auch nicht überragend gut, 2 Wochen später, nachdem Tausende RTX Karten, Weltweit, die AI mit angelernt haben, bekommt man mit DLSS einen richtigen WOW Effekt, ein Bild gestochen Scharf ohne jegliches Flimmern in 4K für die Leistung von etwas mehr als WQHD.


----------



## -Gast- (18. November 2018)

Ich denke so intelligent, wie man meinen möchte, ist DLSS nicht. Glaube kaum, dass da irgendwas dazugelernt wird. Ausserdem: Intelligenz kann fehler machen. Striktes AA eher nicht.


----------



## chaotium (18. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> (Falls folgendes überhaupt möglich ist/wäre) Ich persönlich hätte mal nichts dagegen, wenn die von meiner RTX erlernten Daten denen von Nvidia zugefügt würden und so auch die anderen Spieler profitieren würden. Mann stelle sich vor, ein Spiel hat bei Release DLSS, welches OK ist, aber auch nicht überragend gut, 2 Wochen später, nachdem Tausende RTX Karten, Weltweit, die AI mit angelernt haben, bekommt man mit DLSS einen richtigen WOW Effekt, ein Bild gestochen Scharf ohne jegliches Flimmern in 4K für die Leistung von etwas mehr als WQHD.



Ich hab das schon so verstanden, dass Lederjacke doch sagte, dass auch deine Infos via Experience an die Server gehen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2018)

kurzer Effizienztest im Superpositon 4K Optimized

1510 Mhz @ 725mV zieht so 98W bis 105W für 7541 Punkte


----------



## arcDaniel (18. November 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich hab das schon so verstanden, dass Lederjacke doch sagte, dass auch deine Infos via Experience an die Server gehen.



Ich glaube bei dem Benchmark funktioniert dies nicht. Es hieß nämlich auch, dass Geforce Experience ein kleines Datenpacket für das Spiel runter laden müsste. Hier ist aber nichts passiert. Ich denke dieser Datensatz, ist bereits in der Installation des Benchmark enthalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterSax (19. November 2018)

Dann zeigt er immer an nicht kompatibel. Daher sind W7/W10 Treiber leider auch keine möglichkeit. 


muss ich halt warten und hoffen das noch was kommt.


----------



## .Moe (19. November 2018)

Servus in die Runde,

Ich habe nun bei weitem nicht alle Seiten gelesen, aber da wir uns im Laberthread zu Turing befinden hoffe Ich, dass meine Frage hier richtig angelegt ist. 
Hat jemand eine 2080Ti von MSI bestellt und diese bereits erhalten? Ich warte nach wie vor auf meine Duke ("Vorbestellt" am 12.10.) und sehe die Verfügbarkeitsangaben, bei nahezu allen Shops, immer weiter nach hinten rutschen.^^

Um der Vorgabe des Themas trotzdem treu zu bleiben:
Ich habe mich für die MSI RTX 2080Ti Duke entschieden weil meine letzten drei Karten von MSI kamen und Ich damit bisher mehr als gut gefahren bin. Ansonsten spricht mich das Design und die Stromzufuhr deutlich mehr an als  bei bspw. der Gaming X Trio. Hinzu kamen einige Tests die, zumindest beim MSI Line up, die Duke als geheimen Champion benennen.
Ursprünglich hatte Ich mich für mein neues System eigentlich auf die Normale 2080 eingeschossen, was sich nach Freigabe der Benchmarks allerdings änderte. Das Maximum musste her. Somit bin Ich, trotz echt bescheidenem Kurs, auf die Ti gegangen.


----------



## DeSchnubbie (19. November 2018)

Ich habe die MSI 2080 ti Gaming X Trio.
War bei Mindfactory am 16.10. ganz kurz als verfügbar gelistet und 2 Tage später hatte ich das Teil


----------



## Gurdi (19. November 2018)

Das wird dir wohl kaum jemand beantworten können, du wirst schlicht warten müssen.
DIe Verfügbarkeit der TI ist aktuell grausig was unterschiedliche Ursachen haben kann aber wahrscheinlich eine Mischung aus unerwartet hoher Nachfrage, Produktionsproblemen und der recht hohen Zahl an Rückläufern ist. Logisch und auch nachvollziehbar das die Hersteller erst die RMA´s bedienen müssen. Evtl. ist es aber sogar besser wenn deine etwas später kommt.

Zum Thema A und non A Chip: Auf die harte BIOS-Tour: manueller EEPROM-Flash einer GeForce RTX zur Umgehung der Sperre mit der Hardware-ID bei NVflash | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland

In Anbetracht der Ergebnisse von Tomshw (bzw. dem User) kann man davon ausgehen das es sobald die Produktion und Nachfrage im Einklang sind es Essig ist mit A Chip auf non A Karte.


----------



## .Moe (19. November 2018)

DeSchnubbie schrieb:


> Ich habe die MSI 2080 ti Gaming X Trio.
> War bei Mindfactory am 16.10. ganz kurz als verfügbar gelistet und 2 Tage später hatte ich das Teil



Glückwunsch! So in etwa hätte Ich es für meinem Fall auch begrüßt. Vor allem weil die Karte die letzte Komponente ist, die im neuen System noch fehlt.
Ich glaube Ich habe bis auf die Ventus noch keine der MSI Karten verfügbar gesehen.^^


----------



## .Moe (19. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das wird dir wohl kaum jemand beantworten können, du wirst schlicht warten müssen.
> DIe Verfügbarkeit der TI ist aktuell grausig was unterschiedliche Ursachen haben kann aber wahrscheinlich eine Mischung aus unerwartet hoher Nachfrage, Produktionsproblemen und der recht hohen Zahl an Rückläufern ist. Logisch und auch nachvollziehbar das die Hersteller erst die RMA´s bedienen müssen. Evtl. ist es aber sogar besser wenn deine etwas später kommt. [...]



Die Problematiken sind mir klar, aber es hätte ja sein können, dass hier einige deutlich mehr Glück hatten oder mittlerweile was von Lieferterminen z.B. seitens MSI oder anderen Webshops gehört haben an denen man sich ungefähr orientieren könnte. In den MSI Foren ist zu dem Thema seltsamerweise totenstille.

P.S.: Sorry, gerade gemerkt, dass Ich die beiden Zitate in eine Antwort hätte packen können. Ach du lieber Montag...


----------



## RX480 (19. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> weil mit TAA wird das je ne absolute Matsche ^^
> 
> ich vergleiche 2160p ohne AA mit DLSS und finde es is schärfer und super geglättet



Bei der Infiltrator-Demo wurde sogar gesagt 1800p sei besser als DLSS. Wäre persönlich auch eher für SMAA.(wg. SLi/Cf)
Da würde mal ein Vgl. der W bei gleichem fps-Limit interessant sein. Performance ist fast gleich.
Nvidia DLSS: An Early Investigation - TechSpot


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. November 2018)

hat jemand Wolfestein 2 ?

Performance Enhancing NVIDIA Adaptive Shading Debuts Today in Wolfenstein II



RX480 schrieb:


> Bei der Infiltrator-Demo wurde sogar gesagt 1800p sei besser als DLSS. Wäre persönlich auch eher für SMAA.(wg. SLi/Cf)



ich meinte damit, dass ich DLSS besser finde


----------



## Gurdi (19. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> hat jemand Wolfestein 2 ?
> 
> Performance Enhancing NVIDIA Adaptive Shading Debuts Today in Wolfenstein II
> 
> ...



Patch ist auf jeden Fall mal da. (71MB)


----------



## RX480 (20. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ich meinte damit, dass ich DLSS besser finde



Finde ich erstaunlich, das DLSS besser als Nativ ohne TAA sein soll. Auf einem 4k Moni/TV in welcher Größe ?

Meinst Du da in Bewegung weniger Flimmern oder Was ?


----------



## arcDaniel (20. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Finde ich erstaunlich, das DLSS besser als Nativ ohne TAA sein soll.
> 
> Meinst Du da in Bewegung weniger Flimmern oder Was ?



Es ist definitv besser und um Welten besser. Es ist richtig beeindruckend. Was TAA aber angeht, ich persönlich mag eine gewisse Unschärfe, weshalb ich TAA eigentlich mag, jedoch meint es FF15 mit der Unschärfe dann doch einen Ticken zu gut.

Wenn ich jetzt hingehe und über den Treiber für den Benchmark FXAA erzwinge und ich kombiniere DLSS damit, ist es optisch bei dem Bewegten Bild unmöglich einen unterschied zu 4K mit TAA zu erkennen, wohlverstanden auf einem 27Zoll Monitor, bei 32Zoll+ sieht es vielleicht anders aus.

DLSS verusacht auch keine Artefakte wie es Checkerboard-Rendering macht. Wobei ich aber dagegen muss, dass auch diese leichten Artefakte im bewegten Bild sehr zu vernachlässigen sind. Ich hoffe, AMD bringt dies auch auf den PC. Auf den Konsolen finde ich es super.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Finde ich erstaunlich, das DLSS besser als Nativ ohne TAA sein soll. Auf einem 4k Moni/TV in welcher Größe ?
> 
> Meinst Du da in Bewegung weniger Flimmern oder Was ?



auf nem FHD Monitor ... auf nem UHD kanns natürlich anders sein

es is schärfer und besser geglättet mit DLSS


kommt aber auch drauf an wie das Game das DownSampling handelt


z.B.: zwischen DSR und VSR gibts da ja auch große Unterschiede


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Es ist definitv besser und um Welten besser. Es ist richtig beeindruckend. Was TAA aber angeht, ich persönlich mag eine gewisse Unschärfe, weshalb ich TAA eigentlich mag, jedoch meint es FF15 mit der Unschärfe dann doch einen Ticken zu gut.
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt hingehe und über den Treiber für den Benchmark FXAA erzwinge und ich kombiniere DLSS damit, ist es optisch bei dem Bewegten Bild unmöglich einen unterschied zu 4K mit TAA zu erkennen, wohlverstanden auf einem 27Zoll Monitor, bei 32Zoll+ sieht es vielleicht anders aus.
> 
> DLSS verusacht auch keine Artefakte wie es Checkerboard-Rendering macht. Wobei ich aber dagegen muss, dass auch diese leichten Artefakte im bewegten Bild sehr zu vernachlässigen sind. Ich hoffe, AMD bringt dies auch auf den PC. Auf den Konsolen finde ich es super.



In der Unreal Demo gab es durchaus Artefakte. Hinzu kommt das sich ein fest ablaufender Benchmark recht leicht trainieren lässt, man muss ja nur die Sequenz tausend mal durchlaufen lassen was für die Rechner im Serverschrank keine Herausforderung darstellen sollte. Anders sieht dass das schon bei einer Open World aus wie FFXV eigentlich eine ist, hinzu kommt dann das im Grunde alle Qualitätsstufen mit berücksichtigt werden müssen. Das Gras und die Vegetation mal in FFXV als Beispiel genannt, ohne den Gameworkseffekt sieht der Boden da total tot aus.

Zu Adaptive: Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus bekommt Unterstuetzung fuer Adaptive Shading (Update) - Hardwareluxx
YouTube


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zu Adaptive: Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus bekommt Unterstuetzung fuer Adaptive Shading (Update) - Hardwareluxx
> YouTube



kaum Leistungsgewinn dafür Artefakte

super xD


----------



## arcDaniel (20. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> In der Unreal Demo gab es durchaus Artefakte. Hinzu kommt das sich ein fest ablaufender Benchmark recht leicht trainieren lässt, man muss ja nur die Sequenz tausend mal durchlaufen lassen was für die Rechner im Serverschrank keine Herausforderung darstellen sollte. Anders sieht dass das schon bei einer Open World aus wie FFXV eigentlich eine ist, hinzu kommt dann das im Grunde alle Qualitätsstufen mit berücksichtigt werden müssen. Das Gras und die Vegetation mal in FFXV als Beispiel genannt, ohne den Gameworkseffekt sieht der Boden da total tot aus.
> 
> Zu Adaptive: Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus bekommt Unterstuetzung fuer Adaptive Shading (Update) - Hardwareluxx
> YouTube



Jein, im Benchmark ist die Kampfsequenz immer anders. Klar die Optik bleibt gleich, jedoch ist der Bewegungsablauf immer ein anderer und ich hatte schon angemerkt, dass ich gerade hier auf die Qualität geachtet habe und auch hier ist sie hervorragend. 

In 7 Tagen kommt Darksiders 3, auf welches ich mich an sich freue aber im Moment keine Lust habe zu spielen. Ok klingt komisch, Darksiders 1 mochte ich sehr, 2 habe ich wegen dem durchwachsenen Build (Viele Bugs) nicht durchgespielt (will ich aber noch nachholen) und deshalb bin ich bezüglich 3 etwas skeptisch. Jedoch freut es mich, dass die Serie nicht tot ist.

Hier wird auch DLSS unterstützt und ich hoffe, dass dies bei Release der Fall sein wird. Es wäre dann das erste Spiel welches DLSS unterstützt und dann können wir richtige Resultate sehen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> kaum Leistungsgewinn dafür Artefakte
> 
> super xD



Das schöne ist ja dass das Spiel jetzt nicht mehr mit Vega startet, übrigens nicht nur bei mir...
https://www.bilder-upload.eu/bild-dae6fd-1542680616.jpg.html

@Arc: Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr, ich wage aber zu bezweifeln das Darksiders das haben wird. Bei Hitman 2 ist es auch auffällig ruhig.


----------



## RX480 (20. November 2018)

Danke für die Infos an Euch Beide.
Hätte ich nicht gedacht, das auf 1080p ein 2160p DSR schlechter sein soll als DLSS.

1080p ist sicher für viele Monis/TV´s ne gute Einstellung bei optimalem DSR/VSR bzw. normalem Supersampling oder EQAA, falls man kein DLSS hat. Nebenbei kann man auch höhere fps >60 nutzen.


----------



## Olstyle (20. November 2018)

DSR bringt sowieso einen Gaussian Blur rein. Wenn man dann natürlich in der Ursprungsauflösung schon blur von TMAA hat kann das Ergebnis nur matschiges aussehen. Direkt in 4k dargestellt ist nochmal was Anderes bzw. zum halbwegs sinnvollen Vergleich musst du schon die interne Skalierung ignorieren und DSR mit DSR-Smoothness auf Off testen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> DSR bringt sowieso einen Gaussian Blur rein. Wenn man dann natürlich in der Ursprungsauflösung schon blur von TMAA hat kann das Ergebnis nur matschiges aussehen. Direkt in 4k dargestellt ist nochmal was Anderes.



Generell ist es meist problematisch die native Auflösung zu verlassen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. November 2018)

im Mindstar is gerade Nvidia Ausverkauf 

2 2080Tis fpr 1099€ und 2070 für min 459€


----------



## RX480 (20. November 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn man dann natürlich in der Ursprungsauflösung schon blur von TMAA hat kann das Ergebnis nur matschiges aussehen. Direkt in 4k dargestellt ist nochmal was Anderes ...



Am nativen 27" 4k-Moni würde ich meistens AA weglassen. Der TAA-Kram ist bei SLi/Cf eh nix.
Wenn dann höchstens Postprocessing mit SMAA per Reshade. Das reicht dann auch für nen größeren TV.


----------



## arcDaniel (20. November 2018)

@RX480

Bei dem FF15 Bench, spielt DSR oder VSR keine Rolle, er nutzt seinen eigenen Scaler.

Also kannst du es ja selbst testen.
Schau dir 2160p mit TAA an und danach 1440p mit TAA. Dann kannst du dir das Bild von 2160p deutlich schärfer mit in etwa der Leistung von 1440p vorstellen. Dann bekommst du eine Idee wie gut DLSS ist.

Es mach keinen sin, dass du hier hin und her spekulierst, teste es selbst, so wie von mir vorgeschlagen.

Der Bench kostet ja nix.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RX480 (20. November 2018)

Werde ich machen. Danke für den Hinweis.
 (TAA sollte OFF sein für optimale  Qualität der Texturen)


----------



## arcDaniel (20. November 2018)

Glaube mir du wirst es ja selbst feststellen, ganz ohne AA sieht es sogar in 2160p grausam aus. Ich habe selten ein Spiel gesehen, was so viel flimmert.


----------



## RX480 (20. November 2018)

OK, Danke für Deine Beratung. 
FF15 wäre auch net meine bevorzugte Wahl.
Mal reinschauen in den Bench kann aber net schaden.

btw. W2
Schaut gut für RTX aus:
Nvidia Adaptive Shading Boosts Wolfenstein II's Performance | OC3D News


----------



## chaotium (20. November 2018)

Wieso Ausverkauf?
Habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## Billy.Mc John (21. November 2018)

Hey, jetzt mische ich mich auch mal ein. 
Hab meine Palit RTX2070 Dual vor knappen 4 Wochen für 515€ geschossen (noch das alte Design). Aktuell läuft die Karte mit +160 im Kern und +600 im Speicher, komme somit nah an GTX1080ti Niveau heran. Temperaturtechnisch wird die Karte hierbei maximal 74 Grad Warm im geschlossenen Gehäuse. 
Jetzt habe ich zwei Fragen. Die erste wäre, wie ich herrausfinde, ob ich einen non A oder einen A Chip erwischt habe. Desweiteren würde mich interessieren, ob es möglich ist, ein anderes Bios aufzuflashe um das Powertarget zu umgehen (aktuell 114%). 
Würde es Sinn machen die Karte unter Wasser zu setzen? Budget spielt vorerst mal keine Rolle.


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2018)

Afaik kann GPU-Z die Güteklasse anzeigen.
Wasser macht immer Sinn, wenn du aber aktuell noch garnichts in die Richtung hast stellt sich dann doch die Budgetfrage.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (21. November 2018)

GPU Z hab ich auch schon durchforstet, nur wurde mir nirgendwo etwas vonwegen "A1" oder ähnliches angezeigt. Wo finde ich das denn?
Würde es Sinn machen. nur für die Graka einen Kreislauf zu besorgen oder wäre es sinnvoller, dann den H115i rauszuschmeißen und die CPU direkt mit in den neuen Wasserkreislauf reinzunehmen?


----------



## Dudelll (21. November 2018)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> GPU Z hab ich auch schon durchforstet, nur wurde mir nirgendwo etwas vonwegen "A1" oder ähnliches angezeigt. Wo finde ich das denn?
> Würde es Sinn machen. nur für die Graka einen Kreislauf zu besorgen oder wäre es sinnvoller, dann den H115i rauszuschmeißen und die CPU direkt mit in den neuen Wasserkreislauf reinzunehmen?



Wenn du eh bei beidem auf Wasser willst wäre es mMn sinnvoller direkt auf komplett custom zu gehen. Ist halt nur deutlich teurer als auf die gpu ne aio drauf zu klatschen.


----------



## Richu006 (21. November 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Afaik kann GPU-Z die Güteklasse anzeigen.
> Wasser macht immer Sinn, wenn du aber aktuell noch garnichts in die Richtung hast stellt sich dann doch die Budgetfrage.



Wasser macht immer sinn würde ich nicht Sagen! Wasser macht dann sinn, wenn es entweder besonders leise sein soll, oder sonst kein potential mehr übrig ist.

Weil wenn du nach Meiner Meinung fragst hättest du mehr fürs Geld, wenn du anstatt eine Wasserkühlung(was mit Kühlerblock, Pumpe, Radiator etc.) Sofort 500 Euro kostet, eine bessere Grafikkarte gekauft hättest.
Eine RTX2080 hätte mehr Leistung als eine 2070 unter Wasserkühlung, würde aber wohl nichtmal so viel Kosten!!
Über eine Wasserkühlung kannst du nachdenken wenn du eine RTX2080ti hast und du immer noch zuwenig Leistung hast.
Aber vorher macht das Upgrade zur nächst besseren Grafikkarte immer mehr sinn als eine teure Wasserkühlung.


----------



## RX480 (22. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @RX480
> Bei dem FF15 Bench, spielt DSR oder VSR keine Rolle, er nutzt seinen eigenen Scaler.



Bilde mir ein, das VSR-Vollbild bei mir nochmal Anders ist als Engine Allone-Borderless.(Schrift von Reshade kleiner)
Evtl. denkt die Engine es wäre nativ 4k vorhanden und überlässt das DS der GPU.

Du hast Recht, das Auto reagiert gar nicht auf EQAA+SSAA. Car+Green sieht aus wie Asbach Uralt.
An der Karosse bleiben immer ein paar Pünktchen. Der Außenspiegel vom Truck ist ganz daneben.
Der Mech und die MangaGirls sehen ganz gut aus.
An der mittl. Zeltstange je nach Winkel leichtes Flimmern und an den Haarspitzen beim Blonden mit Brille
(mit/ohne HW).

Am CHG70(1440p) habe ich bereits ausreichende Qualität und daher auf einen Test am TV verzichtet.
Als bester Kompromiss geht bei mir 4k+VSR-Vollbild-Opt.off+SMAA(per Reshade2.03,leicht besser als FXAA).
TAA braucht man nicht, weil die Vegetation keine Probleme macht. Würde in der Bewegung Alles nur noch 
unschärfer machen und im Stand gar nichts helfen.

Bei Vega stört beim Adlerblick übers Tal das einfache AO. Deswegen besser auf "low".
(da flimmert sonst das aufpoppende Gras) VXAO dagegen funzt, kostet bei Vega aber zuviel.
Turf könnte bei NV auch Flimmern. Für Vega-Performance besser Shadows auf "low" lassen.
Light funzt Highest.
Das GANZE wirkt zusammengestoppelt und uberall mal ein paar Ideen abgekupfert, ohne Das richtig zu können.

Weil im "Review zu DLSS" vorh., auch von mir mal ein Bild vom Anfang mit Car+Green. Und die hübschen Mädels als Bonus. 
Nativ 4k ist evtl. noch besser. Trotzdem grottige Engine, nix für mich.

btw.
Der "tote" Wald ist sowas von lieblos gemacht, zum Vgl. Crysis 1440p (mit HDR). War ja in FarCry schon toll. 
Da war das LOD der Vegetation um Längen besser+Regenbogen am Wasserfall. (vor 10+Jahren!)
Auf der NV-Site ist mal ein starker Zoom, wo man sieht, das einfach gar keine gescheite Geometrie mehr bei den Büschen da ist.
Final Fantasy XV Benchmark Demonstrates The Benefits Of GeForce RTX and DLSS. Download Now
Bild als Zusatz im Anhang.

Da ist DLSS nur Gesundbeten, besser wäre ne moderne Engine lizensieren.
Gerade für DLSS müssen wir mal schauen, wie Das mit besseren Games weiter geht.


----------



## RX480 (22. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> im Mindstar is gerade Nvidia Ausverkauf



Stimme Richu006 zu. Bzgl. 2070 A-Chip + h2o finde ich auch ne günstige 2080 mit A1-Chip  im Mindstar besser. 
Die PNY für 709,-€.
8GB PNY GeForce RTX 2080 XLR8 Gaming OC Twin Fan Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2018)

RTX 2060?
Hinweise auf eine GeForce RTX 2060 verdichten sich - Hardwareluxx
CPU-/GPU-Geruechte: Intels 48-Kerner, AMDs 64-Kerner und Nvidia RTX 2060 - ComputerBase


----------



## RtZk (22. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> RTX 2060?
> Hinweise auf eine GeForce RTX 2060 verdichten sich - Hardwareluxx
> CPU-/GPU-Geruechte: Intels 48-Kerner, AMDs 64-Kerner und Nvidia RTX 2060 - ComputerBase



Wieso sollte sie RTX heißen? Sie wird kein RT Cores haben, dafür ist die Karte zu schwach, wenn überhaupt wird es eine GTX 2060.


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wieso sollte sie RTX heißen? Sie wird kein RT Cores haben, dafür ist die Karte zu schwach, wenn überhaupt wird es eine GTX 2060.



Ich denke schon das die Karte RT Core bekommt. Turings Smart Shader sind an die Tensors gebunden im Grunde, alle Verbesserungen basieren eigentlich darauf.
Ich bin auch fest davon überzeugt das die Tensor immer laufen auf Turing. Die RT Cores werden dann halb dran gebappt. Die Karte wird absolut nicht reichen für Raytracing, aber das richtet das Marketing schon, die Boobs fallen eh drauf rein und man erreicht eine höhere Verbreitung der eigenen Technik. Der einzigste Sinn von Turing ist eigentlich Ausbau des eigenen Ökosystems zur Bindung der Kunden an ein vermeintliches Premiumlabel. Mac like halb.


----------



## RX480 (23. November 2018)

BLACK FRIDAY

Habe mal am unteren Ende geschaut:
Gainward  GeForce RTX 2070 ab 469,00 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de
Asus  ROG-STRIX-RXVEGA64-O8G-GAMING (8GB) ab 431,10 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de
oder
Bei der RX64 Strixx für 469,-€ bei MF bekommt man 35,-€ Payback. (Das Spielebundle kann man bestimmt über den AMD-Support /Kundenservice bekommen, falls net automatisch dabei, hat Daredevil vom 3dC so gemacht.)
8GB Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
etwas schneller/teurer :
RTX2070 mit mehr Boost für 579,-€
8GB Gainward GeForce RTX 2070 Phantom GLH DDR6 (Retail) - RTX 2070 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


Und oben:
MSI  GeForce RTX 2080 Ti VENTUS OC 11GB GDDR6 ab 1.173,37 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de


Mit der RTX 2060  hat man dann eine neue Preisklasse mit der RX56 für 349,-€:
Sapphire  Radeon RX Vega56 Pulse 8GB HBM2 au meilleur prix sur idealo.fr
(nur der Vollständigkeit halber, auch die Dragon+Pulse können auf 64 geflashed und mit h2o aufgepimpt werden
edit: nur ca. 1/3 der Grakas hat Samsung HBM, der hierfür erf. ist.   )
oder auch hier bei MF mit Spielebundle für 399,-€.
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Full-Retail-_1233947.html

btw.
Die 2070 flashen scheint ja nix für Laien zu sein, aber schön was Overclock.net und Igor+ sein Kumpel so probieren.


----------



## DARPA (23. November 2018)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Die erste wäre, wie ich herrausfinde, ob ich einen non A oder einen A Chip erwischt habe.



Theoretisch erkennt man das an der Device ID, die bei GPU-Z angezeigt wird.

Für die 2070 gilt: 
1F02 = non A
1F07 = A


----------



## Ralle@ (23. November 2018)

Entweder ich habe Glück gehabt oder die Turing Karten sterben wirklich wie die Fliegen.
Heute in der Firma sind zwei 2080 TI Strix hops gegangen, beide zeigen kein Bild mehr. Bin mal gespannt was Alternate zwecks RMA so macht, ahne aber schlimmes.


----------



## Gurdi (23. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Entweder ich habe Glück gehabt oder die Turing Karten sterben wirklich wie die Fliegen.
> Heute in der Firma sind zwei 2080 TI Strix hops gegangen, beide zeigen kein Bild mehr. Bin mal gespannt was Alternate zwecks RMA so macht, ahne aber schlimmes.



Gleichzeitig aus einem Rig?


----------



## Ralle@ (24. November 2018)

Jup

Waren im Verbund am rendern. Liefen knapp 2 Tage und sind jetzt hin.
Müssen halt die alten 1080 TI wieder herhalten. Die Karten wurden auch nicht sonderlich warm, die obere hatte 77 Grad auf der GPU, die untere 69 Grad. Man sieht auch äußerlich nichts, hab die Karten mal einzeln in einen anderen Rechner dazu gehängt, erkannt werden sie auch nicht mehr, sind also komplett hinüber.


----------



## Snowhack (24. November 2018)

Kommt mir bekannt vor. 

Bei mir sind auch 2 abgeraucht, und die 3 ist gerade in RMA und sollte nächste Woche wieder kommen. 

Aktuell hab ich eine RX 590 verbaut die läuft wenigstens  auch nach über 30 Stunden Gaming noch .  ( anstandslos)


----------



## Snowhack (24. November 2018)

****** Frage ****


Hat jemand in der Zwischenzeit den: 

Heatkiller IV für RTX 2080 Ti 

Verbaut, wie ist der so von der Kühlleistung her und vom Gesamtpaket ?


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Jup
> 
> Waren im Verbund am rendern. Liefen knapp 2 Tage und sind jetzt hin.
> Müssen halt die alten 1080 TI wieder herhalten. Die Karten wurden auch nicht sonderlich warm, die obere hatte 77 Grad auf der GPU, die untere 69 Grad. Man sieht auch äußerlich nichts, hab die Karten mal einzeln in einen anderen Rechner dazu gehängt, erkannt werden sie auch nicht mehr, sind also komplett hinüber.



Irgendwie schwer nachzuvollziehen was da genau passiert, ich meine das zwei Karten gleichzeitig hopps gehen ist doch nicht normal.
Die Strixx gelten mittlerweile als sehr anfällig, warum auch immer. Evtl liegt das am Anpressdruck vom Kühler bei den Strixx?


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wieso sollte sie RTX heißen? Sie wird kein RT Cores haben, dafür ist die Karte zu schwach, wenn überhaupt wird es eine GTX 2060.



Ich halte es gar nicht für so abwegig, dass die Karten dennoch mit RT Cores auf dem Niveau einer 2070 kommen werden.
Wer mal tiefer in die Materie einsteigen will, der schaut das Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ERlcRbRoJF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## arcDaniel (24. November 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> ****** Frage ****
> 
> 
> Hat jemand in der Zwischenzeit den:
> ...



Leider noch nicht, wird aber am Montag bestellt, muss noch bei WC anrufen um ein paar andere Sachen zu klären (teile welche so nicht im Shop sind, wie neues Rahmengehäuse für meinen Mora).

Aber sogar wenn ich die Tele hier habe, kommt wahrscheinlich kein sofortiger umbau, mövhte nähmlich vielleicht auch noch das Gehäuse wechseln und kann mich hier einfach nicht entscheiden....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich halte es gar nicht für so abwegig, dass die Karten dennoch mit RT Cores auf dem Niveau einer 2070 kommen werden.
> Wer mal tiefer in die Materie einsteigen will, der schaut das Video:
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man die Shader reduziert, reduzieren sich auch die Tensorcores. Da die RT Cores auf das Denoising angewiesen sind, wird es wahrscheinlich keinen Sinn machen RT Cores mit der selben Leistung zu verbauen. Das die 2060 also die selbe RT Leistung wie die 2070 haben wird halte ich für äußerst unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Ralle@ (24. November 2018)

@Gurdi

Es sind jedenfalls Karten neueren Datums, da auf beiden Samsung Speicher drauf ist. Normal sicher nicht und das NT wird von unsren IT-Techniker überprüft aber das als Fehlerquelle schließe ich aus. Aktuell hängen da zwei bis zum Anschlag getaktete 1080 TI dran (MSI Lightning) die ohne Probleme funktionieren und mehr verbrauchen als die beiden Strix Karten.
Ich denke auch nicht das der Schwarze Peter da nur bei Foxconn liegt, da ist noch was anderes im Argen.

Wenn man so im Netz liest (im Nvidia Forum oder bei den Hersteller Foren wie Asus, Gigabyte, MSI, usw...), dann lässt sich ein Trend erkennen. Karten die Fehlerhaft sind, sterben sehr früh, meist schon nach paar Stunden, egal ob 2D oder 3D Betrieb.
Meine Gainward Karte hat Mittlerweile auch schon 100 Stunden Assassins Creed Odyssey auf dem Buckel, plus paar Stunden BF5 mit Ray Tracing (um zu schon wie stabil die Karte ist) und sie läuft ohne zicken (auf Holz klopf). Daher mach ich mir da weniger Sorgen, ein fader Beigeschmack bleibt dennoch. Ich als Kunde will wissen was da nicht stimmt und warum die TI und auch non TI Karten hops gehen.


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Es sind jedenfalls Karten neueren Datums, da auf beiden Samsung Speicher drauf ist. Normal sicher nicht und das NT wird von unsren IT-Techniker überprüft aber das als Fehlerquelle schließe ich aus. Aktuell hängen da zwei bis zum Anschlag getaktete 1080 TI dran (MSI Lightning) die ohne Probleme funktionieren und mehr verbrauchen als die beiden Strix Karten.
> Ich denke auch nicht das der Schwarze Peter da nur bei Foxconn liegt, da ist noch was anderes im Argen.
> ...



Ich denke wenn man die Karte so 2-4 Wochen ohne Probleme betrieben hat ist man soweit Safe. Irgendwas haben die da vermasselt. Ich denke aber nicht das wir was offizielles zu hören bekommen.


----------



## chaotium (24. November 2018)

So nun mal Butter bei de Fische xD

Wie viel FPS gewinnt man mehr wenn man von einer 1080TI auf einer 2080TI wechselt?
10/20 oder mehr? 

Unabhängig von Spiel.


----------



## Snowhack (24. November 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> So nun mal Butter bei de Fische xD
> 
> Wie viel FPS gewinnt man mehr wenn man von einer 1080TI auf einer 2080TI wechselt?
> 10/20 oder mehr?
> ...



in welcher Auflösung ?

in Prozenten 

20-30% mehr Leistung wenn beide OC sind in 2160p


----------



## chaotium (24. November 2018)

ähm achso ja *huuuust*

Also ich zocke in WQHD ^^


----------



## Ralle@ (24. November 2018)

Ich sage es mal so.
Ich bin selbst von einer 1080 TI auf eine 2080 TI umgestiegen, habe nicht viel erwartet, wollte einfach was neues zum spielen haben.
Wenn die CPU nicht limitiert, je nach Software kann der 8700K auch schon mal in WQHD limitieren, sind es 30%, kann auch mal mehr sein aber auch mal weniger (je nach Engine). Was ich aber sagen kann, da ich es mal kurz wieder getestet habe. Von 2080 TI zur 1080 TI geht nicht mehr, ich merke es sofort, obwohl es "nur" 30% sind. Ich zocke selbst auch nur in WQHD, man gewöhnt sich einfach schnell an die Mehrleistung die die 2080 TI hat, Battlefield 5 läuft deutlich smoother, Assassins Creed Odyssey ebenso.
Daher, wenn du mehr FPS brauchst, führt kein Weg an der 2080 TI vorbei.


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. November 2018)

Jetzt bin ich gespannt wie lange meine hält.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (24. November 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wie viel FPS gewinnt man mehr wenn man von einer 1080TI auf einer 2080TI wechselt?
> 10/20 oder mehr?
> 
> Unabhängig von Spiel.



Wie soll das unabhängig vom Spiel sein? Das musst Du mal erklären, wie das gehen soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5


----------



## arcDaniel (24. November 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich gespannt wie lange meine hält.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe Micron nicht als Schuldigen, eher als Sündenbock, welcher den Kopf für andere hergalten muss.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich sehe Micron nicht als Schuldigen, eher als Sündenbock, welcher den Kopf für andere hergalten muss.
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Dito.


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2018)

Jein. Das was Micron z.B. im Moment an Temperaturen spezifiziert ist abseits jeder Standards so weit reduziert bis sie allein auf der sicheren Seite stehen.
Designed den Ram nun jemand ein der normale >=105°C  Chips erwartet (was unter Umständen passierte bevor Micron die Finale Spec aufgelegt hat) sieht das Ergebnis wohl so aus wie das was wir jetzt sehen.


----------



## arcDaniel (24. November 2018)

Von was redest du und wo ist deine Quelle?

Hier das Datenblatt von Micron und hier ist von 95Grad die rede.

https://www.micron.com/~/media/docu...eet/dram/gddr/gddr6/gddr6_sgram_8gb_brief.pdf


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2018)

Hast Recht, das ist nicht soo wenig. Ich hatte nur die Artikel von wegen Betrieb ausserhalb der Spec im Kopf aber nicht die genauen Specs gecheckt.
Mea Culpa


----------



## arcDaniel (24. November 2018)

Also wenn man Datenblatt bis ziemlich unten Durchgeht, so kann der Micron Ram eine Maximaltempwratur von 125Grad ab. Die Betriebsdauer sind 95Grad, also rein theoretisch 24/7 bei 95Grad sollten ok sein.

In der Herstellung der Karten wurde an allen Ecken geschlampt. Es wurde mit sicherheit versucht die Herstellungkosten zu senken und das Resultat sehen wir jetzt.

Das es die Ti so stark betrifft, ist, meiner Meinung, der Komplexität und der Grösse des Die geschuldet gepaart mit den eben grösseren Anzahl von Bauteilen auf der Platine (Rambausteine), geschuldet.

Der Shitstorm eher bedingt durch den Preis gepaar mit der Verfügbarkeit.

Es ist eben ein Unterschieb, wenn man 500Euro zahlt und bei einer RMA innerhalb einer Woche eine neue Karte hat, oder

1300Euro zahlt und bei einer RMA über einen Monat warten soll...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2018)

Probleme kanns immer mal geben. Aber Nvidia hätte sich da echt geschickter anstellen müssen vor allem bei der RMA Abwicklung.
Dann liefert man eben ein paar weniger Karten erst mal aus und versucht die RMA´s schnellstmöglich abzuwickeln.

Bei so was muss man eigentlich egal was man anbietet klotzen statt kleckern.


----------



## chaotium (24. November 2018)

interessant dass die FE von NV nivht mehr gibt xD


----------



## arcDaniel (25. November 2018)

Hier von Unwinder aus dem guru3D Forum. Wann die neue Version kommt ist noch ungewiss, aber es ist für viele ich interessant, dass wir dann auch unter 800mV einstellen können. (@Gurdi auch paar interessante neuerungen für Vega)


Unwinder schrieb:


> Some development news:
> 
> 
> -  New MSI custom design flagship engineering sample is on the way to me  now. This MSI non-reference design product line traditionally have  exclusive multi-channel voltage control and multiple additional memory  and VRM thermal sensors, so I’ll need to implement support for this  card. Once it is implemented, we’ll probably release official 4.6.0
> ...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. November 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich gespannt wie lange meine hält.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mein Micron Speicher rennt seit 2 Monaten und taktet sogar teilweise stabil mit +1400MHz (aber auf ner 2080)

Edit: allerdings könnt ich mir schon vorstellen, dass er unter zu hohen Temp. vllt schneller degradiert als normal



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Hier von Unwinder aus dem guru3D Forum. Wann die neue Version kommt ist noch ungewiss, aber es ist für viele ich interessant, dass wir dann auch unter 800mV einstellen können. (@Gurdi auch paar interessante neuerungen für Vega)



geil .. dann brauch ich endlich kein PX1 mehr 

und das man die AMD P States bearbeiten kann is auch super


----------



## Gurdi (25. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> mein Micron Speicher rennt seit 2 Monaten und taktet sogar teilweise stabil mit +1400MHz (aber auf ner 2080)
> 
> Edit: allerdings könnt ich mir schon vorstellen, dass er unter zu hohen Temp. vllt schneller degradiert als normal
> 
> ...



Wie hoch ist deine Bandbreite mit dem Takt?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist deine Bandbreite mit dem Takt?



laut GPUZ 537,6 GB/s

aber wie gesagt nicht stabil ... kackt nach ein paar MInuten ab


----------



## arcDaniel (25. November 2018)

Bei der 2080ti mit +1000mhz sind es 704GB/s


----------



## Ralle@ (25. November 2018)

Was ich so gerade festgestellt habe.
Mass Andromeda profitiert bei HDR ganz gut vom VRAM OC. Mit 500 MHZ mehr habe ich 5 FPS mehr und das bei 1440p. Ohne HDR tut sich nicht wirklich viel, mal 1 oder 2 FPS mehr schwankt aber daher verbuch ich es unter Messgenauigkeit.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. November 2018)

hat sich eig bei der Lestungsaufnahme im Idle was verändert?

vor Kurzem wars im Idle (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) immer so m die 11W ... jezz dümpelt die 2080 bei 3W-4W rum ... also zumindest laut GPUZ

Edit:

keine Youtube Tab im Browser offen -> 3W - 4W

ein Youtube Tab im Browser offen -> 10W - 11W


----------



## HisN (25. November 2018)

Ich hab mal das 450W-Bios ausprobiert (Kinder, tut das nicht daheim^^).

Sieht lustig aus wenn man den Perf-Cap-Reason sieht. Sonst wechselt es üblicherweise ständig zwischen Voltage und Power.

Max-Power-Usage bei AC:OD etwa 300W laut GPU-Z.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GrCLDitRoOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. November 2018)

Hm. Ich habe mittlerweile das zweite Wochenende mit meiner RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC rumgespielt. Meine Feststellungen:

a) Irgendwie frisst die Karte durch VBIOS-Flashes veränderte TDPs nicht - oder die höheren TDPs bringen nix, weil die Karte bzw. der Chip genau ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo die 240W+4% meiner Duke nicht mehr reichen, eh instabil wird
b) In ersten kurzen Tests scheint FC5 mit +1300MHz stabil zu laufen - ausführlich habe ich das noch nicht getestet, also nagelt mich bitte nicht drauf fest

Und weniger erfreulich...

c) Meine 2080 zeigt bei Lastwechseln (speziell wenn ich bspw. Videos im Browser schaue oder aufwendigere Websites Gebrauch von HW-Beschleunigung machen) unabhängig von der eingestellten VRAM-Geschwindigkeit Bildfehler in Form von Flackern auf meinem zweiten Monitor - auf dem Primärmonitor ist hingegen soweit ich es beurteilen kann alles i.O. und die Karte läuft unter Last auch stabil ohne Bildfehler auf dem zweiten Monitor

Aktuelles Setup:
+ 110MHz auf dem Core (resultierend in 2055MHz bei 1,043V in FC5)
+ 1300MHz auf dem VRAM 
+ 50% beim Voltage-Slider (ändert gefühlt garnichts?)
Gekühlt durch nen EK-Vector Kupfer+Acetal

Wo liegt ein gutes Core-OC bei Turing? 
Und woran liegt das mit den Bildfehlern bei Lastwechseln? Tritt wiegesagt unabhängig vom RAM-OC auf und meistens auch bei Nutzung der OC-Scanner-Einstellungen (leider kann ich weder mit Precision X1 als auch dem MSI Afterburner die Kurve manuell verändern...).


----------



## HisN (26. November 2018)

Schau mal ob dabei der Core-Takt oder der Speicher-Takt wechselt wenn es flackert. Dann weißte erst mal primär woran es liegt. Oder ist das mit "Lastwechsel" gemeint?


----------



## iGameKudan (26. November 2018)

Bspw. beim Aufrufen von YouTube-4K-Videos taktet ja sowohl die GPU auf ihre 1515MHz, als auch der VRAM aufs Maximum. 
Das Flackern tritt aber nicht nur dann auf, sondern generell immer in Situationen, aus der die GPU aus dem Multimonitor-Idle (d.h. aktuell 1035MHz/202.5MHz) auf den Basistakt (1515MHz/1750MHz) taktet. 

Ich habe spaßeshalber mal den VRAM um 999MHz untertaktet, das Problem tritt weiterhin auf. 
Das Problem tritt halt lustigerweise mit dem 416.81 auch nicht immer auf, da hatte ich auch schon Treiberinstallationen, wo alles lief. Mit dem 416.94 gab es diese Probleme aber immer. 

Zwinge ich die Grafikkarte per Treiber dauerhaft mindestens auf den Basistakt, läuft die Karte wunderbar. 
Ebenfalls halt unter Last - völlig stabil. 

Ich teste mal morgen unterschiedliche Display Ports aus und wie das Problem aussieht, wenn ich nur einen Monitor anstöpsel. 

PS: Falls es relevant ist: Hauptscreen ist ein Samsung U28E590D mit UHD@60Hz, der Zweitscreen ist ein alter Videoseven D22W1 per DP->VGA-Adapter angeschlossen mit 1680x1050 Pixeln - das Problem gibt es erst mit der 2080.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. November 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Bspw. beim Aufrufen von YouTube-4K-Videos taktet ja sowohl die GPU auf ihre 1515MHz, als auch der VRAM aufs Maximum.
> Das Flackern tritt aber nicht nur dann auf, sondern generell immer in Situationen, aus der die GPU aus dem Multimonitor-Idle (d.h. aktuell 1035MHz/202.5MHz) auf den Basistakt (1515MHz/1750MHz) taktet.
> 
> Ich habe spaßeshalber mal den VRAM um 999MHz untertaktet, das Problem tritt weiterhin auf.
> ...



Es ist bekannt, dass Nvidia im Moment mit ihren Treiber Probleme mit dem MultiMonitor Betrieb hat. Einen Teil der Bugs soll ja bereits gefixt worden sein. Da dein Problem mit einem anderen Treiber weniger Auftritt, gehe ich nicht von einem Hardware Defekt aus.

Es ist unschön und nervt sicherlich höllisch, dennoch bleiben die nur 2 möglichkeiten:
-Karte zurück geben, wenn noch möglich
-warten bis Nvidia die Treiber Probleme behebt

Kleiner Tipp noch: melde dich mal beim Support, vielleicht können die dir bereits einen Bugfix Treiber zur Verfügung stellen. Bei den einem Früheren Treiber war dies schon mal der Fall, dass spezifische User, welche Reklamierten einen Treiber früher bekamen zum testen ob das Problem behoben wurde. Ein Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2018)

Um die beschriebenen Probleme zu beheben wurde bei Monitor Mischbetrieb früher bei beiden Herstellern durchgängig maximaler VRAM Takt gefahren.
Je nach dem was sich so beeinflussen lässt wäre ein übertakten des kleinsten Powerstates eine mögliche Abstellmaßnahme.

Der Videoseven steht aber schon auf 60Hz und nicht vielleicht auf 59?


----------



## arcDaniel (26. November 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Um die beschriebenen Probleme zu beheben wurde bei Monitor Mischbetrieb früher bei beiden Herstellern durchgängig maximaler VRAM Takt gefahren.
> Je nach dem was sich so beeinflussen lässt wäre ein übertakten des kleinsten Powerstates eine mögliche Abstellmaßnahme.
> 
> Der Videoseven steht aber schon auf 60Hz und nicht vielleicht auf 59?



In dem Sinn, könnte man ja mit GPU-Z die Karte in den 3D Modus versetzten und sehen ob das flackern weg geht.

Nebenbei, würde mich hier über eure Meinung freuen:
Watercool Bestellung: eure Meinung


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. November 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Aktuelles Setup:
> + 110MHz auf dem Core (resultierend in 2055MHz bei 1,043V in FC5)
> + 1300MHz auf dem VRAM
> + 50% beim Voltage-Slider (ändert gefühlt garnichts?)
> ...



2050MHz bei 1,05V is bei mir auch um die 240W und gerade stabil

der Voltage Slider bringt mir minimal höhere Spannug ... 1,09V oder so

wenn du im Afterburner erst auf den Reset Butten drückst und dasnn STRG+F drückst kannst du Nichts manuel einstellen?


----------



## RX480 (26. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Hier von Unwinder aus dem guru3D Forum. Wann die neue Version kommt ist noch ungewiss, aber es ist für viele ich interessant, dass wir dann auch unter 800mV einstellen können. (@Gurdi auch paar interessante neuerungen für Vega)



MemClock sieht wie Polaris aus.

Vega-States frei, glaub ich erst, wenn ich es sehe.


----------



## HisN (26. November 2018)

Wobei das ja auch nicht bei "jedem" Mischbetrieb vorkommt.
Bei drei gleichen Monitoren passiert das ja z.b. nicht unbedingt. Da geht auch die Graka nicht auf 1Ghz. Das ist *die* Kombination, die Problematisch ist.

Blöd



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



besser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Es ist bekannt, dass Nvidia im Moment mit ihren Treiber Probleme mit dem MultiMonitor Betrieb hat. Einen Teil der Bugs soll ja bereits gefixt worden sein. Da dein Problem mit einem anderen Treiber weniger Auftritt, gehe ich nicht von einem Hardware Defekt aus.
> 
> Es ist unschön und nervt sicherlich höllisch, dennoch bleiben die nur 2 möglichkeiten:
> -Karte zurück geben, wenn noch möglich
> ...



Wiegesagt, ich stöpsel heute mal den zweiten Monitor ab und schaue mal, wie sich die Karte dann verhält.
Jetzt taktet die Karte halt im Idle mit zwei Monitoren beim niedrigsten VRAM-Takt, allerdings (mit OC) bei ca. 1035MHz. 

Heute morgen auch mal kurz nochmal das OC auf Stabilität getestet - da gab es auch keine Lastwechsel-Bildfehler auf dem zweiten Monitor.

Karte zurückgeben geht leider nicht... Wiegesagt, ich habe schon am VBIOS gespielt und den Wasserkühler montiert. 
Aber an NVidia werde ich mich unbedingt mal wenden. Weil abgesehen von diesem einen Problem bin ich mit der 2080 extrem zufrieden - FC5 in UHD auf Ultra völlig flüssig ist mal krass. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Um die beschriebenen Probleme zu beheben wurde bei Monitor Mischbetrieb früher bei beiden Herstellern durchgängig maximaler VRAM Takt gefahren.
> Je nach dem was sich so beeinflussen lässt wäre ein übertakten des kleinsten Powerstates eine mögliche Abstellmaßnahme.
> 
> Der Videoseven steht aber schon auf 60Hz und nicht vielleicht auf 59?


Leider fährt meine Karte im Multimonitor-Betrieb den VRAM-Minimaltakt, taktet aber die GPU auf ca. 1035MHz (mit OC-Offset). 
Das Problem hängt mWn. auch nicht mit dem OC-Offset zusammen (das Problem gibts auch mit dem OC-Scanner-Setting...). Muss ich aber nachher nochmal explizit testen. 



arcDaniel schrieb:


> In dem Sinn, könnte man ja mit GPU-Z die Karte in den 3D Modus versetzten und sehen ob das flackern weg geht.


Wenn ich die Karte dauerhaft in den 3D-Modus versetze ist das Problem beseitigt. 
Schon ausprobiert... 



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> 2050MHz bei 1,05V is bei mir auch um die 240W und gerade stabil
> 
> der Voltage Slider bringt mir minimal höhere Spannug ... 1,09V oder so
> 
> wenn du im Afterburner erst auf den Reset Butten drückst und dasnn STRG+F drückst kannst du Nichts manuel einstellen?


Der Voltage-Slider bringt bei mir exakt garnix. Die Karte geht nie dauerhaft über 1,043V, selbst mit einem VBIOS mit 260W und mehr an TDP-Budget. 

Gelegentlich legt die Karte mal mehr wie 1,05V an (das höchste was ich gesehen hatte waren glaube 1,08V), das ist aber nie von Dauer und liegt meist nur für wenige Sekunden bis Minuten an.

Reset und STRG+F werde ich nachher mal probieren.


----------



## masturbinho (26. November 2018)

Klitzekleine Frage: 

Ich hab jetzt ein gutes Angebot für eine RTX 2070 entdeckt, es wäre die MSI RTX 2070 Gaming (d.h. OHNE X- bzw. Z-Endung). Gemäss Übersicht auf PCGH unterscheiden sich die Dinger eigentlich nur im Boost-Takt und im Powerlimit:

Gaming Z: 1830 MHz / 225 Watt
Gaming X: 1710 MHz / 225 Watt
Gaming: 1620 MHz / 175 Watt

Gibt es da noch weitere Unterschiede? Beispielsweise in der Qualität des Chips oder so? Die Kühlung müsste soweit die gleiche sein? Und kann man davon ausgehen, dass man mit etwas Hand anlegen eine Gaming-Karte auf Gaming X-Niveau anheben kann?


----------



## Gurdi (26. November 2018)

masturbinho schrieb:


> Klitzekleine Frage:
> 
> Ich hab jetzt ein gutes Angebot für eine RTX 2070 entdeckt, es wäre die MSI RTX 2070 Gaming (d.h. OHNE X- bzw. Z-Endung). Gemäss Übersicht auf PCGH unterscheiden sich die Dinger eigentlich nur im Boost-Takt und im Powerlimit:
> 
> ...



Ja du hast dann keinen A Chip verbaut und das Power Target  ist stark eingeschränkt. Mit normalen OC erreichst du aber die Leistung der höher preisigen Modelle. Die A Chips auf der 2070 haben eh kaum OC Potential und sind abgesehen von den besseren Kühllösungen deutlich überteuert.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. November 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> c) Meine 2080 zeigt bei Lastwechseln (speziell wenn ich bspw. Videos im Browser schaue oder aufwendigere Websites Gebrauch von HW-Beschleunigung machen) unabhängig von der eingestellten VRAM-Geschwindigkeit Bildfehler in Form von Flackern auf meinem zweiten Monitor - auf dem Primärmonitor ist hingegen soweit ich es beurteilen kann alles i.O. und die Karte läuft unter Last auch stabil ohne Bildfehler auf dem zweiten Monitor



ist einer deiner monitore eig Gsync?


----------



## HisN (26. November 2018)

Ist mir vorhin auch noch eingefallen.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. November 2018)

Nein... So viel Weihnachtsgeld gabs auch nicht, dass ich auf die 2080 und den Wasserkühler nochmal einen UHD-G-Sync-Monitor drauflegen konnte. 

Gab heute aber übrigens nen neuen Treiber (die Version 417.01) - mit der taktet meine 2080 nun auf 420/101,25MHz statt 1035/202.5MHz herunter... Ich will mich noch nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber seit der Installation ist auch das Geflackere weg, welches ich eben in Lastwechselsituationen hatte.
EDIT: Wenn garnix läuft taktet die GPU jetzt sogar bis auf 300/101,25MHz herunter.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. November 2018)

schon irgendjemand was gehört ob Dark Siders 3 mit sofort DLSS kommt?


----------



## Gurdi (27. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> schon irgendjemand was gehört ob Dark Siders 3 mit sofort DLSS kommt?



In den Tests wurde nichts erwähnt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. November 2018)

Just Cause 4 bekommt wohl DLSS

YouTube

ich finds geil wie der Tornado die Ganze Umgebung beeinflusst erinner mich an Crysis ^^

was alles möglich wäre, wenn die Konsolen nicht solche Gurken CPUs hätten ...




Gurdi schrieb:


> In den Tests wurde nichts erwähnt.



gibt aber noch keine Technik tests oder?


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (27. November 2018)

Wunderbar,

Meine 2070 ist heute gekommen.
Fehlt nur noch der Molex auf PCI Express 8 Pin Adapter
Saft nur aus dem 6 Pin Anschluss, wird zum zocken wohl nicht reichen, oder?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. November 2018)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Wunderbar,
> 
> Meine 2070 ist heute gekommen.
> Fehlt nur noch der Molex auf PCI Express 8 Pin Adapter
> Saft nur aus dem 6 Pin Anschluss, wird zum zocken wohl nicht reichen, oder?



willst du ne 500€+ Graka wirklich an ein Netzteil hängen welches nichtmal nem 8Pin und nen 6Pin PCIe hat?


----------



## RtZk (27. November 2018)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Wunderbar,
> 
> Meine 2070 ist heute gekommen.
> Fehlt nur noch der Molex auf PCI Express 8 Pin Adapter
> Saft nur aus dem 6 Pin Anschluss, wird zum zocken wohl nicht reichen, oder?



Ein neues Netzteil würde reichen.


----------



## Gurdi (27. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Just Cause 4 bekommt wohl DLSS
> 
> YouTube
> 
> ...



Die Physik sieht wirklich super aus. Seit langem mal wieder ein Spiel wo das etwas hervorsticht.
Darksiders 3 wurde auf GameGPU bereits gebencht. Die Seite ist aber Schrott, DLSS wurde dort nicht erwähnt.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (27. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> willst du ne 500€+ Graka wirklich an ein Netzteil hängen welches nichtmal nem 8Pin und nen 6Pin PCIe hat?



Ja.
6pin ist da + 2 noch freie Molex.
Eine übertaktete 1060 läuft seit langer Zeit wunderbar dran.
Die 2070 zieht doch max. 40W mehr, oder nicht?!


----------



## RX480 (27. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> willst du ne 500€+ Graka wirklich an ein Netzteil hängen welches nichtmal nem 8Pin und nen 6Pin PCIe hat?



Für  1080p reicht Das schon. Er untervoltet doch sicher.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (27. November 2018)

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem OC Scanner?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmxg2XIjD-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RX480 (27. November 2018)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem OC Scanner?



Das kann dann Dein kleines NT schrotten.
Besser gleich nach Einbau kräftig UV.


----------



## HisN (27. November 2018)

Bringt halt Werte, die die Karte noch weiter ans Ende von ihrem Power-Korsett treiben.
Ich nutze lieber UV/OC mit einer von Hand gestrickten Kurve.


----------



## Gurdi (27. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das kann dann Dein kleines NT schrotten.
> Besser gleich nach Einbau kräftig UV.



Übertreib mal nicht. Damit schrottet er ganz sicher nichts.


----------



## RX480 (27. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Übertreib mal nicht. Damit schrottet er ganz sicher nichts.



Wahrscheinlich schaltet das NT schnell genug ab, aber ich würde an einem alten 6-Pin nicht noch OC.


----------



## RtZk (27. November 2018)

RTX2080Ti schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> soeben abgeholt, zuhause wird erstmal gebastelt (und dann gezockt)
> 
> ...



Du hast einen falschen Nickname


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (27. November 2018)

Nur an einem 6 Pin Anschluss kann ich natürlich nix machen, das ist doch klar.
Der liefert, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, max. 150W.

Hat jemand ein Link zum UV der 2070? 
Hab bis jetzt nur, auf die Schnelle, ein YT Video gesehen, in dem der Typ ab 1900Mhz auf 0,95V limitiert hat.


----------



## RtZk (27. November 2018)

Mal ehrlich, wieso kaufst du dir eine 500-600€ Grafikkarte nur um dann jeden Cent bei einem Netzteil zu sparen und ein so altes Teil zu verwenden, dass es nicht mal mehr als 1x 6 Pin hat?


----------



## -Gast- (27. November 2018)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem OC Scanner?



Bescheiden. Setzt mit wasserkühlung Werte, die in Spielen nicht stabil sind.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (27. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, wieso kaufst du dir eine 500-600€ Grafikkarte nur um dann jeden Cent bei einem Netzteil zu sparen und ein so altes Teil zu verwenden, dass es nicht mal mehr als 1x 6 Pin hat?


Ich habe nicht vor, beim Netzteil "jeden Cent zu sparen".
Doch austauschen werde ich es erst dann, wenn es nötig ist.
Und nur weil es kein 8 Pin PCI Express Stromanschluss hat, tausche ich doch nicht das Netzteil aus.
Wie bereits gesagt, habe ich noch zwei freie Molex.
Da kommt ein Adapter dran und fertig. Oder auch nicht, dann wird es ausgetauscht.

Noch eine Frage zum Afterburner und UV:

Ich habe noch nicht kapiert, wie ich den Core-clock einstelle, wenn ich den Regler auf curve stelle


----------



## HisN (27. November 2018)

Du suchst Dir eine Core-Clock-Spannungs-Kombination, die Dir gefällt.
Ziehst den Punkt auf der Spannungs-Achse mit gedrückter STRG-Taste auf den entsprechenden Clock-Wert und ziehst dahinter (also rechts) jeden weiteren Punkt auf den gleichen Takt. Dann den Bestätigungs-Button drücken.

D.h. Du bekommst eine ansteigende Kurve, bis zu der von Dir gewählten Spannung/Clock-Kombination, und dahinter eine flache Linie.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. November 2018)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nicht kapiert, wie ich den Core-clock einstelle, wenn ich den Regler auf curve stelle



STRG+F drücken und Kurve ändern ... mit L kannste auch einen bestimmte Spannungs/takt-Kombi forcieren


----------



## arcDaniel (27. November 2018)

-Gast- schrieb:


> Bescheiden. Setzt mit wasserkühlung Werte, die in Spielen nicht stabil sind.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, meine Werte sind absolut stabil. Nach dem OC Scanner habe ich auch eine fast optimale Kurve, man kann vielleicht an einigen Stellen noch eine Taktstufe (15mhz) drauf packen, aber viel Spielraum habe ich nicht mehr.

Deshalb habe ich nur noch die OC-Scanner Kurve als OC Profil und ein paar UV Profile.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ralle@ (27. November 2018)

Ich kann auch nicht meckern.
Der OC Scanner hat bei mir gute Arbeit geleistet und das eingestellte ist auch stabil.


----------



## ShirKhan (27. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> [...] Mit normalen OC erreichst du aber die Leistung der höher preisigen Modelle. Die A Chips auf der 2070 haben eh kaum OC Potential und sind abgesehen von den besseren Kühllösungen deutlich überteuert.



Das wird aber auch mal anders gesehen, oder? Ich dachte auch, dass durch die höhere Chip-Güte _plus _die höhere Leistungsaufnahme die OC-Modelle das klar bessere OC-Potenzial haben. Ist das falsch?

Und gerade die 2070 Gaming Z von MSI bietet mit +210 MHz richtig Takt für's Geld! Wer sich von der Begeisterung eines Testers anstecken lassen möchte, ... 

Edit:


masturbinho schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt ein gutes Angebot für eine RTX  2070 entdeckt, es wäre die MSI RTX 2070 Gaming (d.h. OHNE X- bzw.  Z-Endung).


Was soll denn das für eine Karte sein?


----------



## Gurdi (27. November 2018)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Das wird aber auch mal anders gesehen, oder? Ich dachte auch, dass durch die höhere Chip-Güte _plus _die höhere Leistungsaufnahme die OC-Modelle das klar bessere OC-Potenzial haben. Ist das falsch?
> 
> Und gerade die 2070 Gaming Z von MSI bietet mit +210 MHz richtig Takt für's Geld! Wer sich von der Begeisterung eines Testers anstecken lassen möchte, ...
> 
> ...



Die Aussage dort zu den min. Fps dort halte ich für Mumpitz. Wenn du das PT auf dem non A rauf haust und die selbe Leistung bekommst in den AVG können die min. Fps nicht deutlich schlechter ausfallen.
Aber vielleicht kann hier jemand etwas dazu sagen der eine solche Karte hat.

100 Euro extra für anständige min Fps. wären schon reichlich seltsam.


----------



## Ectore (27. November 2018)

Guten Abend,

nach Tagen des mitlesens in den verschiedenen Teilen des Forums melde ich mich auch mal.

Ich habe mir eine MSI Armor RTX 2070 geleistet und war vollkommen zufieden mit ihr. Schöne leise Karte und zu 90% der Zeit ist nichtmal der Lüfter gelaufen somit unter 60°C am Temperatursensor.

Die Grafikkarte hat bei mir 7 Tage durchtgehalten. In der Zeit habe ich gute 15 Stunden gespielt und siehe da ich habe wohl im Lotto 6 richtige mit Zusatzahl.
Die kleinen grünen Männchen habe bei mir vorbei geschaut. An dem Abend habe den Rechner aus gelassen, im Forum recherchiert ob es vielleicht einen Abhilfe gibt und am nächten Tag habe ich den Speicher ausgelesen.
Ich war überrascht das es kein VRAM von Micron ist sondern von Samsung. Da muss ich wohl ein Glücktreffer gemacht haben. 

Ich bin jetzt am überlegen, ob ich mein Widerrufsrecht wirkend mache oder diese Karte tauschen lasse (und wenn es auch mehrfach ist)
Ich komme von einer GTX760 und war mit der neuen RTX unglaublich zufrieden.
Alternativ hatte ich an eine GTX1080 gedacht.

Fakt ist. Die Karte hat ihr Leben für die grünen Männchen gelassen.

Alles war auf Stock Einstellungen bis auf den RAM mit dem XMP-Profil auf 3200 MHz.


----------



## ShirKhan (27. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 100 Euro extra für anständige min Fps. wären schon reichlich seltsam.


Waren rund 70 in den letzten Wochen.


----------



## Gurdi (27. November 2018)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Waren rund 70 in den letzten Wochen.



Kommt drauf an worauf man das bezieht, dein verlinkter Text war ja auch etwas nebulös, daher kann ich es ja schlecht an einer Marke festmachen.(PT, Coretakt etc.)


----------



## iGameKudan (27. November 2018)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem OC Scanner?


Nicht gerade positiv. Praktisch ist der für mich unnutzbar, da gesetzte Einstellungen besonders bezüglich des Powerlimits während des Scanvorgangs in 99% der Fälle wegen einem abstürzenden Treiber bei mindestens einer Scanstufe wieder zurückgesetzt werden. 
Zumal der OC-Scanner auch nur die Standardspannungsstufen nutzt, der MSI Afterburner stellts ehrlich dar.

Da werden auf vier Spannungsstufen die maximalen Taktraten getestet... Nur, dass die höchste Stufe beim OC-Scanner bei etwa 1,01V aufhört, egal, was man beim Voltageslider eingestellt hat.
Daher habe ich auch keinen Vorteil, wenn ich ein VBIOS mit einer höheren Grund-TDP nutze (bspw. 260W statt 225W). 

Außerdem habe ich festgestellt, dass der OC-Scanner bei Precision X1 und MSI Afterburner deutlich unterschiedliche Ergebnisse ausspuckt (obwohl das ein funktionell einheitliches Feature des Treibers ist...). 



HisN schrieb:


> Ich nutze lieber UV/OC mit einer von Hand gestrickten Kurve.


Ich komme mit der OC-Kurve beim Afterburner kaum klar. 
Wenn ich z.B. gucke auf welchem Punkt der Kurve die Karte @stock taktet und diesen Punkt dann auf das gewünschte Verhältnis aus Spannung und Taktrate setze habe ich meist das Problem, dass die Karte entweder für Spannung X zu schnell/zu langsam taktet bzw. dass die Karte für Takt x zu wenig/zu viel Spannung anlegt. 

Oder um es ganz simpel und technsich falsch zu erklären: Manchmal nimmt die Karte im Diagramm dann für die Spannungsstufe eine Taktstufe weiter oben (schneller) oder weiter unten (langsamer), bzw. nimmt für die Taktstufe eine Spannungsstufe zu weit rechts (Spannung höher) oder zu weit links (Spannung niedriger). 
Dabei habe ich dann oft auch das Problem, dass die Karte Werte setzt, die nicht auf der Kurve liegen (d.h. das Fadenkreuz steht oberhalb/unterhalb der Kurve).

Und Precision X1 ist völlig unübersichtlich, da die einzelnen Punkte in  der Takt-Spannungskurve grafisch viel zu dicht beieinander liegen und  zudem jeder Punkt nur einzeln geändert werden kann. Vorteil wäre natürlich, dass Precision X1 einen höheren VRAM-Spielraum hat - meiner macht bspw. +1200MHz mit (45 Minuten TimeSpy Extreme Test 2-Schleife), da limitiert mich der Afterburner doch recht deutlich.


----------



## HisN (27. November 2018)

Ich bin da wohl zu einfach gestrickt, weil ich mir halt einen Wunsch-Takt bei einer Wunsch-Spannung (willkührlich) wähle, und dann eine gerade Linie bastle.
Das Past dann immer, weil der 1. Punkt der gerade Linie halt der Punkt ist, wo Takt und Spannung genommen werden. Und dann geht die Spannung nur noch runter, genau so wie der Takt^^.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. November 2018)

ich lege mir im Afteburner einfach mehrer Profile mit unterschiedlich forcierten Takt/Spannungskombinationen an und je nach Art der Nutzung schalt ich dann das gewünsche Profil an


----------



## ShirKhan (27. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an worauf man das bezieht, dein verlinkter Text war ja auch etwas nebulös, daher kann ich es ja schlecht an einer Marke festmachen.(PT, Coretakt etc.)


Die 100 bzw. 70 EUR waren jeweils konkret auf die in Rede stehenden MSI 2070 Armor bzw. Gaming Z bezogen. Nicht so wichtig.

Nebulös verlinkter Text? Echt jetzt?


----------



## iGameKudan (27. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich bin da wohl zu einfach gestrickt, weil ich mir halt einen Wunsch-Takt bei einer Wunsch-Spannung (willkührlich) wähle, und dann eine gerade Linie bastle.
> Das Past dann immer, weil der 1. Punkt der gerade Linie halt der Punkt ist, wo Takt und Spannung genommen werden. Und dann geht die Spannung nur noch runter, genau so wie der Takt^^.


Blöde Frage, aber kannst du mir mal den Screen hier posten? 
Bei ner geraden Linie nimmt der doch theoretisch die geringste Spannungsstufe und sämtliche Zwischentaktstufen fallen weg?
Oder lässt du die Kurve steiler/flacher steigen und am dem Wunschpunkt nutzt du ne Gerade? 

Ich will mir halt die Kurve genau so einstellen, dass bei 2055MHz (unter Beachtung der einen Taktstufe, die einem immer wegfällt...) bei 1,05V läuft. 

Im TimeSpy Extreme Test 1-Loop kackt mir die Karte recht schnell ab, da die dort mit 2055MHz bei ich glaube 1,043V läuft. Beginnen tut der Test bei 2070MHz mit 1,05V. Test 2-Loop läuft aber stabil durch, da die Karte dort 2040MHz bei 1,043V läuft und mit 2055MHz bei 1,05V startet. 

EDIT: Vergess das mal mit dem Test 1-Loop - der schmiert mir sogar @stock ab, d.h. 1935MHz bei 1,037V. 

Ach war das OC früher noch simpel... Wurde mit Kepler oder Maxwell dieses unsägliche Kurven-OC mit den kaum anpassbaren Spannungen eingeführt? 

Bei Maxwell gabs ja immerhin noch nen VBIOS-Editor wo ich mWn. die Spannungsgrenzwerte ändern konnte.


----------



## HisN (27. November 2018)

https://abload.de/img/elite_dangerous_afterwauiq.jpg

Erklärt das was ich meine? Altes Bild von Pascal, nicht stören lassen, Prinzip ist das gleiche. Wurde mit Pascal eingeführt 

Bei der 2080 Ti sind 15Mhz Takt-Domains, d.h. 1995 und 2010 sind die Takt-Stufen die das Tool anlegen wird D.h. 2000 würde nicht "direkt" funktionieren. Vielleicht ist es ja das was euch verwirrt? Bei der 2080 bin ich überfragt.


----------



## iGameKudan (27. November 2018)

Das ist genau die (bildliche) Erklärung die ich brauchte! 
Probiere ich gleich mal aus.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Bei der 2080 Ti sind 15Mhz Takt-Domains, d.h. 1995 und 2010 sind die Takt-Stufen die das Tool anlegen wird D.h. 2000 würde nicht "direkt" funktioniren. Vielleicht ist es ja das was euch verwirrt? Bei der 2080 bin ich überfragt.



is bei der 2080 auch so


----------



## Gurdi (27. November 2018)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Nebulös verlinkter Text? Echt jetzt?



Ich schrieb der verlinkte Text ist etwas nebulös, nicht das du nebulös verlinkt hast. Er hat ja keine Quellen genannt oder konkrete Beispiele, daher fällt es mir schwer eine Grenze zu ziehen ab wann dann ein Modell ausreichend PT besitzt um eben keine "schlechten min Fps" zu haben.


> In Benchmarks kommst du auf nahezu den gleichen Takt bei beiden Karte. Das macht kaum einen Unterschied. Das Problem bei den Non-A Karten besteht darin, dass das Powertarget nicht anständig erhöht werden kann.* Ich glaube die Kollegen von HardwareLuxxx* haben das mal getestet. Ergebnis war, dass es vor allem bei den Minimalen FPS massive Unterschiede gibt (*teilweise über 20 %*). Die Minimalen FPS sind zwar selten, dafür aber dann störend spürbar. Bei meiner Karte (PT 225 + 11 % maximal) rangiert das PT oft bei knappen 100 % (drüber fast gar nicht). Aber diese 100 % PT bedeuten schon 225 Watt bei meiner Karte. Da taktet einen Non-A Karte bereits herunter.


----------



## iGameKudan (27. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Bei der 2080 Ti sind 15Mhz Takt-Domains, d.h. 1995 und 2010 sind die Takt-Stufen die das Tool anlegen wird D.h. 2000 würde nicht "direkt" funktionieren. Vielleicht ist es ja das was euch verwirrt? Bei der 2080 bin ich überfragt.


Das ist mir ja bewusst. 
Nur hatte ich halt die Problematik, dass sich der Takt (wieso auch immer, muss ich mal herausfinden) früher oder später um 15MHz gesenkt hat, die Spannung aber entweder zu stark oder zu wenig gesunken (oder wie aktuell garnicht, sondern eben nur der Takt) ist. 

Mit der Kurve muss ich wohl mal etwas experimentieren. 
Jedenfalls muss ich im AB explizit nach einem Treiberabsturz nochmal explizit die Powerlimit-Einstellungen nach dem Ändern der Takteinstellungen vor dem erneuten Bestätigen ändern, da der AB sonst nur die Taktänderungen, aber nicht das erhöhte Powerlimit übernimmt.


----------



## arcDaniel (28. November 2018)

So jetzt habe wir hier wieder einer mit einer toten RTX, aber einer 2070 zudem mit Samsung VRam, trotz scheinbar Interesse am Hobby und dies nicht seit Gestern, hatte er erst jetzt das Bedürfnis, hier über sein Leid zu klagen...

Es wird nicht abgestritten, dass es gar keine defekten RTX Karten gibt und es ist Fakt, dass gerade eine Charge der 2080Ti ganz spezielle, von Defekten mit Artefakten, betroffen ist. Grob kann man festhalten (so kristallisiert es sich immer mehr heraus), dass bei der Herstellung/Fertigung  von RTX Karten deutlich genauer gearbeitet werden muss, leider aber so mancher Fertiger sich mehr auf seine Erfahrung verlassen hat, als auf die Qualitätskontrolle.

Dennoch ist es für mich immer schwieriger nachvollziehen zu können, wie Hardware Enthusiasten, scheinbar Jahrelang kein Bedarf hatten sich unter gleichgesinnten in einem Forum auszutauschen (Gerade bei Informatik ist der Weg in ein Forum, doch Naheliegende), und dann auf einmal, nachdem sie angeblich eine Grafikkarte von 500, 750, 1200Euro+ gekauft haben, unbedingt mitteilen müssen, dass ihre Karte defekt ist. Oft bleibt es auch bei nur sehr wenigen Beiträgen und ein echter Informationsgehalt fehlt. Das wichtigste ist nur, ihre Karte ist defekt.

Es wird einfach schwieriger, zu erkennen, welcher User wirklich ein Problem hat (hier wieder aufzutrennen zwischen Unschuldig oder Selbstverschuldung) und welcher einfach nur Hate verbreiten will. 

Dabei sind wir, doch mit Garantie/Gewährleistung u.s.w. relativ gut abgesichert. Hier zahlt es sich aus, wenn man einen Store oder Hersteller ausgesucht hat, welcher auch einen wirklich guten Support bietet.
Was das blödeste an der ganzen Situation ist, dass eine RMA wegen den schlechten Verfügbarkeit, länger dauern kann. Für Leute wie mich, wäre der Rückbau der Wasserkühlung noch eine Unannehmlichkeit. Ärgerlich aber kein Weltuntergang.

Ich frage mich auch, wer soviel Geld für eine Grafikkarte ausgibt (und hat), eine Grafikkarte selbst Einbaut und installiert (kein Hexenwerk, dennoch kenne ich mehr Leute welche es sich nicht zutrauen als andere), sollte diese Personen nicht erwachsen genug sein um mit solchen Problemen umgehen zu können? 

Ich komme aus einer Zeit, wo ein falsch gesetzter Jumper, den PC zerstören konnte (übertrieben ausgedrückt) und der Preisunterschied zwischen einem Pentium 133mhz und 166mhz umgerechnet 200Euro gekostet hat (für 97 war das richtig, richtig viel Geld), eine RMA, unter einem Montag nicht mal im Traum möglich war..... sind wir heute so verweichlicht?

Man muss sich nicht alles gefallen lassen und alles hinnehmen was Firmen verbocken, jedoch wie man es handhabt macht doch einen großen Unterschied. 

Sorry, musst mich etwas aufregen 

Ach ja mit dem neuen Treiber 417.01 bin ich bis dato sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Metamorph83 (28. November 2018)

@iGameKudan

Habe gerade gesehen das du die Duke auch hast. Hättest du Lust Superposition Benchmarks zu vergleichen? Ich würde späte mal ein Run hochladen.


----------



## Ralle@ (28. November 2018)

@arcDaniel

Mir geht es da eher ums Prinzip.
Ich will keine Hardware kaufen / empfehlen bei der ich fürchten muss das die binnen Stunden / Tagen / Wochen defekt wird. Klar, mit Garantie / Gewährleistung lässt sich das Regeln aber warum sollte man sich den Stress antun? Da ist es egal um welchen Hersteller es sich handelt.

Die meisten verkaufen ja ihre alte Hardware und kaufen sich eine neue, wenn die dann defekt wird, ist es halt blöd. Und die Chance auf eine Defekte RTX Karte ist aktuell höher als bei anderer Hardware.


----------



## Gurdi (28. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @arcDaniel
> 
> Mir geht es da eher ums Prinzip.
> Ich will keine Hardware kaufen / empfehlen bei der ich fürchten muss das die binnen Stunden / Tagen / Wochen defekt wird. Klar, mit Garantie / Gewährleistung lässt sich das Regeln aber warum sollte man sich den Stress antun? Da ist es egal um welchen Hersteller es sich handelt.
> ...



Das ist in der Tat eine äußerst unangenehme Situation wenn man für andere das Ding einbaut und dann läuft etwas nicht.Häufig übertakte ich die Karten dann auch für die Leute, bei einer RTX würde ich das nicht machen.



> dann auf einmal, nachdem sie angeblich eine Grafikkarte von 500, 750, 1200Euro+ gekauft haben, unbedingt mitteilen müssen, dass ihre Karte defekt ist.


@Arc: Sry aber hier gab es jetzt schon mehr als genug defekte Karte, das du immer noch annimmst das sich hier Leute anmelden die von Ihrem Problem berichten nur um gegen Turing zu "haten" ist nicht nachvollziehbar.
Ein Hater würde hier rumtrollen und rumstänkern, sich beschweren, schimpfen und weiß der Geier was alles.

Deine Unterstellungen entbehren jeder Grundlage.


----------



## Ectore (28. November 2018)

@arcDaniel

Ich entschuldige mich dafür, dass es so rüber kam, das ich hier über mein Leid klagen musste. 

Ich wollte es informativ halten und ich weiß auch, dass die RTX Karten Probleme haben. Es ist ein Stand meiner momentanen Erfahrung zur neuen Technik und ich werde auch meine Gewährleistung nutzen. 

Meine restlichen Komponenten vom System habe ich erst nachträglich in meiner Signatur eingepflegt und werde es im ersten Beitrag nochmal nachziehen. 

Ich habe mich soweit auch noch nicht geäußert gehabt, weil ich mit euren Beiträgen in den unterschiedlichen Teilen vom Forum meine Fehler lösen konnte. Suchfunktion usw funktionieren gut, wenn man weiß wie man sie verwenden kann. 

Die momentane Situation sollte kein gehate sein und diese habe ich in dem Forum mit meiner Konstellation so noch nicht gefunden gehabt und deshalb habe ich den Beitrag geschrieben. 
Ich finde die neue Turing Karten interessant nicht nur durch Raytrace sowie DLSS.

Den Rechner habe ich erst neu zusammengestellt und betrieben. Vorher war und ist mein alter Rechner da der zuverlässig läuft aber mit den neuen Spielen nicht mehr klar kommt, weil die Komponenten schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel haben.


----------



## arcDaniel (28. November 2018)

@Gurdi

Ich bin mir sicher, dass es "Simulanten", Heuchler, nach Aufmerksamkeit suchende.... gibt, die diese Gelegenheit nutzen.

Nur hier mal ein Link als Beispiel:
EVGA 2080 Ti XC burst into flame !! | [H]ard|Forum

An dieser Stelle, findet keine Überhitzung statt, hier ist ein Shund-Mod versuch daneben gegangen. Jeder der 1+1 zusammenzählen kann, wird das so sehen. Der TE macht selbstverständlich auf unschuldig. EVGA hat die Karte gewechselt (super support), wären die 2080ti Probleme nicht so gepusht worden, wäre die Karte sicher nicht so einfach, von EVGA getauscht worden. Der öffentliche Druck, wurde dazu genutzt um eine falsche RMA zu ermöglichen.

Man braucht ja nur die Hate Kommentare dazu zu lesen, da wird einem übel. 

Es gibt da sogar ein User, welcher sich Gedanken gemacht hat, wieso es (ohne Selbstverschuldung) zu Kurzschluss hätte kommen können. Der TE ist aber noch so blöd, zu erklären, dass diese Theorie nicht möglich sei.

Dann kommen wir auf den Punkt, wie soll Usern, welche Ehrlich sind und tatsächlich Hilfe benötigen, geholfen werden? Wir beklagen uns, dass wir bevormundet werden, was Spannungen u.s.w. angeht, weshalb wohl? 
Selbstverschunden ist schwer nachweisbar und im Zweifel immer für den Angeklagen! Der Öffentliche Druck, trägt ebenfalls dazu bei. 
Die Hardware wird auch teurer, wegen so Leuten. Im Endeffekt kommen diese "falschen" RMA mit in die Preiskalkulation.

Es sollte also in all unserem Interesse sein, diese "Defekte" auch zu hinterfragen und nicht einfach nur die Schuld bei den diversen Firmen zu suchen.


----------



## Gurdi (28. November 2018)

Den speziellen Fall da kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich verstehe aucvh nicht in welchem Zusammenhang der jetzt mit dem User hier zu tun hat der von seinem Problem berichtet hat.
Auf der einen Seite ein Power User dem man einen Shuntmod zutrauen würde und auf der anderen Seite jemand der sich noch nicht mal in dem Forum hier vorher angemeldet hat-
Einen Shuntmod kann ich aber in deinem verlinkten Beispiel nicht erkennen, die Shunts sind sauber und unbeschädigt.


----------



## arcDaniel (28. November 2018)

@Gurdi:
Du verstehst scheinbar nicht was ich meine oder ich drücke mich nicht gut genug aus (falls dies Sorry)

Ich versuche es jetzt so klar und "kurz" wie möglich nochmal zu schreiben was ich meine:

-Hardware ist nicht perfekt und kann auch ab Werk defekt sein, in der Regel selten aber möglich
-Bei einer neuen Generation sind oft die Probleme nicht die Hardware sondern die Software
=hier sollten wir uns einig sein

-Nvidia und ihre Partner haben definitv mehr Hardware Probleme wie üblich, ganz speziell bei der 2080ti und noch spezieller deren FE Version
=auch hier dürfte alles klar sein

-Ein Forum wie dieses sollte da sein um sich (neben dem Nerd-Talk) zu helfen und zu beraten
=auch hier...

-Was jetzt eher meine Meinung ist, setzt sich aus mehreren Fällen zusammen
--sehr, sehr oft, sitzt das Problem vor dem Schirm
--das Internet ist voll mit Hatern und Leuten welche Fake-News verbreiten, oder anderen negative Absichten verfolgen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer
--dieses Verhalten kann ich nicht nur im PC Bereich beobachten sondern auch bei anderen Hobby's und anderen Sachen
--Beruflich, kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen, dass Leute lügen und die Wahrheit verheimlichen, nur um ihr Interesse durch zu setzten. Ich will das nicht mal verteufeln sondern als Menschliches Verhalten ansehen, ein Selbstschutz

Nun ist es so (*und die Ausnahmen bestimmen die Regeln*), dass viele dieser Defektmeldungen:
 -unzureichende Informationen beinhalten
-die Situation unglaubwürdig erscheint
-teils ein Muster zu erkennen ist
-auf Unschuldig plädiert wird, für jeden Kenner aber die Selbstverschuldung offensichtlich ist
und und und

*Diese Defekt werden aber quasi immer von anderen Usern als Bare Münze genommen und es ist der arme User und die bösen Firmen. Das stört mich halt.*

Ich gebe ein anderes Beispiel aus dem richtigen Leben, was ich leider schon all zu oft erlebt habe:
-Facebook Meldung --> im Dorf XY werden auf den Spazierwegen Giftköder gelegt, mit Beweisfotos
Resultat:
--Die der Urheber dieser Meldung hat die Info von B, dieser von C, welcher hörte, dass D glaubt, der Hund von E wäre gestorben....
--Eine Nachfrage bei sämtlichen Tierärzten in der Gegend: nichts
--Keine direkt Betroffene Person auffindbar, oder sich gemeldet
--Eine Suche nach dem Foto ergab, dass das Foto gar nicht aus dem Dorf XY stammt, sondern bereits 10Jahre im Internet kursier und keiner weiss, wo dieser Ort ist

Dennoch hat es eine Panik bei den Leuten verursacht. Es gibt sicher Perverse, welche Giftköder legen, jedoch wenn Ressourcen durch Fake-News verschwendet werden. Hat weder die öffentlichkeit etwas davon, noch sonst jemand. Doch Steuergelder werden verschwendet.

*Deshalb predige ich, die Meldungen mit Vorsicht zu genießen und auch zu hinterfragen.*


----------



## Gurdi (28. November 2018)

Er hat sich doch jetzt nochmal geäußert. Für Spaceinvaders kann sicher niemand etwas und dafür wird auch kein Userfehler verantwortlich sein.
Ohne Berichte von Usern lässt sich das ganze überhaupt nicht einordnen, er hat z.B. auch mit Samsung die Aliens. Mittlerweile kann man Hynix zumindest bei den Spaceinvaders wohl aus der Verantwortung ziehen.
Ist doch schon mal eine Erkenntnis. Da von Nvidia mal wieder nichts kommt bleibt also nicht viel mehr als solche Userberichte und mit jedem Bericht gibts halb ein Puzzelteil mehr. Solche Berichte sind sicherlich immer einzeln und auch in der Summe skeptisch zu bewerten. In dubio pro reo.

Manches sind ganz normale Defekte,manches wohl Herstellerspezifisch oder ein Montagsmodell, einige sind sicher auch wegen Shuntmods oder OC abgeraucht, aber manche Fehlerbilder haben auch Symptomatik und sind klar auf Turing zurück zu führen(die Spaceinvaders z.B.)
Wir sind uns in den von dir genannten Punkten einig, gerne kannst du auch kritisch nachfragen, da habe ich keinerlei Einwände. Ganz im Gegenteil. Aber das ist jetzt schon das dritte Mal das du einem User unterschwellig vorwirfst aus fragwürdigen Gründen seinen defekt zu schildern und das finde ich ganz klar NICHT IN ORDNUNG.

Es kommt auch aus anderen, zuverlässigeren Ecken, die Meldungen das die RMA´s nicht zu verachten sind.


----------



## Ectore (28. November 2018)

Das ganze ist mit meinem Beitrag etwas aufgekocht. Ich habe die Karte noch hier und nun meine Frage:

Was könnte ich nach deiner Meinung noch machen, testen, probieren? Fehlen dir noch Informationen? Wenn ja, welche? Die werde ich auch im ersten Beitrag ergänzen.

Des weiteren ist doch momentan der Stand offen, an was es wirklich liegt. 

Ich habe versucht meinen Stand der Dinge zu zeigen und leider ist es in meinem Fall auch zu diesen Grafik Artefakten ak "XD" ak space invaders ak grüne Männchen gekommen.

Anregungen und Kritik werden gerne angenommen.


----------



## -Gast- (28. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Dennoch ist es für mich immer schwieriger nachvollziehen zu können, wie Hardware Enthusiasten, scheinbar Jahrelang kein Bedarf hatten sich unter gleichgesinnten in einem Forum auszutauschen (Gerade bei Informatik ist der Weg in ein Forum, doch Naheliegende), und dann auf einmal, nachdem sie angeblich eine Grafikkarte von 500, 750, 1200Euro+ gekauft haben, unbedingt mitteilen müssen, dass ihre Karte defekt ist. Oft bleibt es auch bei nur sehr wenigen Beiträgen und ein echter Informationsgehalt fehlt. Das wichtigste ist nur, ihre Karte ist defekt.
> 
> Es wird einfach schwieriger, zu erkennen, welcher User wirklich ein Problem hat (hier wieder aufzutrennen zwischen Unschuldig oder Selbstverschuldung) und welcher einfach nur Hate verbreiten will.
> 
> ...



Du bist schon ein komischer Kauz!
Ich habe schlicht keine Lust/Zeit mehr, mich ewig in Foren rumzutreiben (bzw. in ALLEN Foren rumzutreiben).
Das ging mit 16 Jahren anno 2003 vielleicht noch den ganzen Tag lang, aber heute nicht. Und das, obwohl mein Internetkonsum wohl überdurchschnittlich hoch ist. Trotzdem Treibe ich mich nicht mehr hauptsächlich in irgendwelchen Foren rum und meine, die Weißheit mit dem Löffel gefressen zu haben, nur weil ich über 1k Beiträge habe, oder dergleichen.

Wenn man jedoch ein Problem mit einer überdurchschnittlich teuren Hardware hat, ist es doch wohl klar, dass man mal nachspitzelt, ob es gleichgesinnte gibt, bzw. vom Problem berichtet (sonst heißt es ja, es gibt keine Probleme, schreibt ja keiner was...)

Ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich KEINE der Defektmeldungen ist von einem "Hater" verfasst. Ich finde es höchst seltsam, wenn jemand diesen Verdacht (andauernd!) hat. Aber so sind nur Leute, die zu stark mit Foren verbunden sind. Ich kenne dieses Verhalten von anderen Foren (Frag Mutti). Wenn sich Leute einbilden, eine Art Elite zu sein, nur weil sie ja schon immer im Forum waren und so viel schreiben. Die kommen dann irgendwann auf seltsame Gedanken.

Stell dir mal vor, deine Karte wäre über den Jordan gegangen. Du hättest eine komplett andere Einstellung. Wenn dann nach der RMA auch die zweite Karte stirbt würdest sicher selbst du zum Hater werden 

Und zum Thema "früher": Ich musste auf die Abwicklung bei meiner 2080Ti FE einen Monat warten. Soviel dazu. Geld hab ich noch nicht bekommen.


----------



## Ralle@ (28. November 2018)

Sollen paar Beiträge von Hatern verfasst worden sein, ist nicht schlimm und dagegen tun kann man auch nichts.
Was wir als Kunden tun können, nun aktuell auch nicht viel, da Nvidia scheinbar selbst nicht weiß was nicht stimmt (zumindest noch nicht). Erst war es der VRAM der zu "heiß" wurde oder schlicht defekt war, so hat man Micron die Schuld gegeben, was im Nachhinein falsch war denn auch Karten mit Samsung Chips segnen das Zeitliche. Dann bekam Foxconn ihr Fett weg, doch daran glaub ich nicht so recht. Und seitdem ist es Still geworden.
Mal sehen wie sich das ganze entwickelt, scheinbar haben aber aktuell die Kunden die Lust an den RTX Karten verloren. Alternate hat mehreren Wochen verschieden RTX Karten lagernd, was ungewöhnlich ist.


@arcDaniel

Solch Kommentare hast du immer und in jeden Forum.
Da ist auch nichts verwerfliches finde ich, Menschen machen sich halt über vieles und jeden lustig. Wenn es gegen Personen geht finde ich es nicht OK, aber gegen Produkte? Sollen sie halt, stört mich nicht in geringsten.


@Gurdi

Wenns mal läuft, dann läuft es auch. Da macht dann OC auch nichts, da die Karte bzw. das Bios das ganze eh in sichere Regionen hält.
Wenn die Karte von Anfang an was hat, dann wäre die auch ohne OC defekt geworden. OC ist in den Jahren immer mehr eingeschränkt worden, um die RMA Quote zu senken, mit erfolg wie es scheint. Kann mich nach an die Fermi Zeiten und auch die Gens davor erinnern, da konnte man die Karten noch wirklich übertakten und Volt geben bis die Karte glühte. Heute takten die Karten selbst schon ziemlich nah am Maximum und ich sehe es weniger als OC, für mich es optimieren, da weniger Volt mehr bringt. Kaputt machen kannst dabei nichts oder nur sehr schwer was, da im Bios viele Sicherheitsmaßnahmen hinterlegt sind (Power Limit, Temperatur Limit, Volt Limit).


----------



## Gurdi (28. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Wenns mal läuft, dann läuft es auch. Da macht dann OC auch nichts, da die Karte bzw. das Bios das ganze eh in sichere Regionen hält.
> Wenn die Karte von Anfang an was hat, dann wäre die auch ohne OC defekt geworden. OC ist in den Jahren immer mehr eingeschränkt worden, um die RMA Quote zu senken, mit erfolg wie es scheint. Kann mich nach an die Fermi Zeiten und auch die Gens davor erinnern, da konnte man die Karten noch wirklich übertakten und Volt geben bis die Karte glühte. Heute takten die Karten selbst schon ziemlich nah am Maximum und ich sehe es weniger als OC, für mich es optimieren, da weniger Volt mehr bringt. Kaputt machen kannst dabei nichts oder nur sehr schwer was, da im Bios viele Sicherheitsmaßnahmen hinterlegt sind (Power Limit, Temperatur Limit, Volt Limit).



Da bin ich ja mit dir Dakor, habe ich ja auch schon mal geschrieben das eine Karte die durch normales OC  vermeintlich Hopps geht für mich eh schon ein defektes Schrottprodukt darstellt. Anders sieht das bei einem Flash und vor allem bei einem Shuntmod aus. Wer so was macht sollte sich im klaren sein was er da tut und welche Konsequenzen so was haben kann.

Nur der Vorwurf kam ja bereits des öfteren in dem Zusammenhang das die Leute selbst schuld sein und das wohl durch OC provoziert haben etc. Daher meine empfehlung erstmal 2-4 Wochen die Karte  beobachten und @ Stock laufen lassen oder aber die Karte direkt durch den Wolf drehen mit aggressivem OC und PT mit Dauerlast. Ein frühe defekt ist besser als einer nach 4 Monaten. Ein Defekt durch OC ist inakzeptabel, zumal Nvidia sowieso schon alles limitiert. Wenn da das OC schuld sein soll haben die Ihre Chips falsch gestrickt.

Mal zur Auflockerung ein anständiger Vergleich der 2080er Customs.
11 GeForce RTX 2080 im Benchmark-Vergleich - ComputerBase


----------



## HisN (28. November 2018)

Meine Karte ist jetzt 2 Monate in Betrieb *aufholzklopf*


----------



## RtZk (28. November 2018)

Gurdi;9613771

Mal zur Auflockerung ein anständiger Vergleich der 2080er Customs.
[URL="https://www.computerbase.de/2018-11/geforce-rtx-2080-vergleich-test/" schrieb:
			
		

> 11 GeForce RTX 2080 im Benchmark-Vergleich - ComputerBase[/URL]



Wieder einmal typisch CB, die Trio hat ein Standard PT von 300 Watt und ein max von 330 Watt, ist mit Sicherheit auch bei Weitem nicht die einzigen falsche Information.
Und das OC Potenzial nehmen sie in den Bewertung mit rein, was ein Unsinn, das ist abhängig vom Chip, man kann nur das PT und die Spannungsversorgung bewerten, da keine dieser Karte nachselektiert wurde (nach dem der Chip als A Chip deklariert wurde).


----------



## Metamorph83 (28. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wieder einmal typisch CB, die Trio hat ein Standard PT von 300 Watt und ein max von 330 Watt, ist mit Sicherheit auch bei Weitem nicht die einzigen falsche Information.
> Und das OC Potenzial nehmen sie in den Bewertung mit rein, was ein Unsinn, das ist abhängig vom Chip, man kann nur das PT und die Spannungsversorgung bewerten, da keine dieser Karte nachselektiert wurde (nach dem der Chip als A Chip deklariert wurde).



Wenn man die Benches im CB Test genauer betrachtet, frage ich mich wie die Asus und die Gigabyte auf den 1. bzw. 3 Platz kommen. Im Parkour schneiden (gerade die Asus) eher durchschnittlich ab, wenn man schon den Preis mit einfließen lässt...


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (28. November 2018)

Na wunderbar!

2070 eingebaut. Nix läuft...

Bios piept. 1x lang + 2 x kurz. Also Grafikkarte nicht erkannt.
Alles klar dachte ich: du brauchst n neues Netzteil.
Eingebaut. Gleiche Kacke..m.

10x Verbringen geprüft. Alles ok.
Board ausgebaut und kontrolliert, ob der Karte etwas im weg ist.
Ist nicht.

Alles wieder zusammengebaut. Eingeschaltet. Gleicher Mist.
Aus Verzweifelung ziehe ich die Einfachsten Erklärungsversuche herbei:
Ist es möglich dass mein Board zu alt ist?!
PCIe x16 hat es. Also.
Die 1060 lief darauf wie erwähnt, perfekt. 

Möglicherweise ist die Karte defekt.
Möglich, aber m.M.n unwahrscheinlich...

Zum kotzen.


----------



## Gurdi (28. November 2018)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Na wunderbar!
> 
> 2070 eingebaut. Nix läuft...
> 
> ...



Ein Biosupdate könnte mit geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit helfen.


----------



## blautemple (28. November 2018)

Ein BIOS Reser hilft in solchen Fällen auch häufig.
Einfach den Rechner vom Strom nehmen und die Batterie für ein paar Minuten rausnehmen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (28. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wieder einmal typisch CB, die Trio hat ein Standard PT von 300 Watt und ein max von 330 Watt, ist mit Sicherheit auch bei Weitem nicht die einzigen falsche Information.


Die 2080Ti Trio hat vielleicht 300-330W TDP, die 2080 Trio hat wirklich nur 260-285W.
VGA Bios Collection: MSI RTX 2080 8192 MB | TechPowerUp
VGA Bios Collection: MSI RTX 2080 Ti 11264 MB | TechPowerUp

Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen... 
Das höchste der Gefühle ist bei den dicksten Custom-Designs die Aorus Extreme... Abgesehen davon bewegen sich die meisten 2080 bis ca. 300W, meist eher aber höchstens 240-280W. 

Ich nutze auf meiner Duke halt das EVGA XC Ultra-VBIOS - das ist, soweit ich das einschätzen kann, mit 292W das VBIOS mit dem größtmöglichen Powerlimit auf Referenz-PCBs. Das ASUS Strix-VBIOS empfehle ich aber keinem mit Referenz-PCB...

Zum Rest äußere ich mich morgen mal.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (28. November 2018)

Danke.
Ist erledigt. 
Jetzt gibt's alle 30 sek. 1x kurz, also Stromversorgung Mainboard.
Alle Stecker sind dran. 

Erster Startbildschirm erscheint. Doch ins Bios komme ich nicht.
Nach 1 Minute meldet der Bildschirm: kein Signal...


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (29. November 2018)

Heute morgen, das gleiche Spiel wie zu Anfang: 1x lang, 2x kurz.

Dadurch habe ich noch mehr den Eindruck, dass sich das mainboard mit der Grafikkarte nicht verträgt.

Die Sache ist, dass das ein Uralt System ist.
Alter Medion Rechner mit i5 CPU.

Da ich jedoch  nur in 4k zocke, spielt die CPU bei mir eine total untergeordnete Rolle.

Mit SSD ausgestattet, sowie 16GB RAM, konnte ich mich bis jetzt nicht beschweren.

Klar, eine 2070 dranzuhängen ist denn noch eine grenzwertige Sache*​​


----------



## Mr.PayDay (29. November 2018)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Da ich jedoch  nur in 4k zocke, spielt die CPU bei mir eine total untergeordnete Rolle.
> ​​


Also seit Monaten wird in den Tests akut, dass die ollen 4  Kerner vor allem die neuesten GPUs bremsen. Schau mal hier bei PCGH  nach dem Kingdom Come Deliverance Performance Test  Die Spieleenginges  werden immer fordernder, daher ist Deine Aussage kurios. Gerade für  eine 2700 aufwärts brauchst vor allem Du mit 4K definitiv eine neue CPU und keine i5 Krücke mehr, sage ich mal aus der Enthusiastenbrille.


----------



## Mr.PayDay (29. November 2018)

So, nach einigen Tagen Betrieb kann ich nur sagen: Einer von einem 9900K geflutete 2080TI ist einfach "porno", das Spieleerlebnis auf 1440p lässt mich nur noch hysterisch giggeln 
Ja, 1900 Euro für GPU und CPU sind kompletter Wahnsinn. Aber  hier  rational ranzugehen ist ohnehin absurd, wenn man Enthusiast ist und  dafür gespart hat.
Auf 2560*1440 endlich mal auf dem Monitor mit 144  Hz=fps am Anschlag zu spielen auf Ultra Presets in Games ist eine pure  Freude. 

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG MAXIMUS XI CODE
9900K auf 4,9 GHz, die Zotac mit 2055 max core und memclock default 7000, da ginge mit Sicherheit noch mehr.

3DMark Score 27822
Kombinierte Punktzahl 11 228            
Graphics Score 35858                 
Physics Score 24512
(Im Firestrike Extreme hatte ich btw über 25700, läuft da die Berechnung anders?)

Combined Score 11228                   
Graphics Test 1 175.88 fps                  
Graphics Test 2 140.0 fps                  
Physics Test 77.82 fps                  
Combined Test 52.22 fps

Ein paar ingame Spiele-fps

Battlefield V Ultra 1440p = 130-150fps
Overwatch Epic 1440p = 180-190 fps
Call of Duty BLOPS4 Ultra 1440p = 190-200 fps
Need for Speed Payback Ultra 1440p = 180 fps
Assassins Creed Odyssey Ultra benchmark ingame 1440p = 80 fps 
Grim Dawn gfx maxed + 8 MSAA  + alle Haken gesetzt 1440p = 125 fps (Crucible Aoe Spam +Gegnermassen = dips unter 70 fps)
Battlefield V Ultra DXR low - Raytracing 1440p = 75-80 fps


Ich freue mich vor allem bei den Single Player Games/Modi auf das Raytracing: Dying Light 2, Metro Exodus, Just Cause 4 und The Division 2 (ok, das ist MP) unterstützen hoffentloch DXR


----------



## HisN (29. November 2018)

In Grim Dawn bricht bei massenhaft Gegnern die CPU nicht ein? Das Game läuft nur auf einem Kern und geht bei mir auf 40 FPS zurück mit meinem alten Haswell.

Beispiel:

https://abload.de/img/grimdawn_2016_06_25_0wpu2i.jpg

Wenn nix los ist, hab ich auch 130 FPS im CPU-Limit in 4K^^

https://abload.de/img/grimdawn_2016_10_03_0tauo7.jpg


----------



## Shooot3r (29. November 2018)

Meint ihr, dass ich bei einer Asus dual rtx 2080 bedenkenlos zugreifen kann bzgl grafikfehler? 1080ti ist leider nirgends mehr zu bekommen. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle@ (29. November 2018)

Bedenkenlos? NEIN.
Du kannst Glück haben und die Karte funktioniert so wie sie soll, du kannst auch Pech haben und die Karte wird defekt. Aktuell ist eine ziemliche Lotterie was das angeht.


----------



## Mr.PayDay (29. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> In Grim Dawn bricht bei massenhaft Gegnern die CPU nicht ein? Das Game läuft nur auf einem Kern und geht bei mir auf 40 FPS zurück mit meinem alten Haswell.
> 
> Beispiel:
> 
> ...



Das schaue ich mir in Ruhe mal an bei den "Massenfarmspots"!

EDIT:
In der Tat im Crucible mit "Bildschirm = nur gegner und AoE" gibt es dips unter 70 fps, also schon üble Einbrüche, auch wenns man so nix "merkt" davon, die Frames knallen aber gerne mal in den Bereich 65-75 grob, und sei es für nur 1 Sekunde.


----------



## Ralle@ (29. November 2018)

Was mir gerade so aufgefallen ist beim stöbern auf der Alternate HP.
Es wurden da tatsächlich Post von defekten RTX Karten gelöscht, schon traurig dass man da so vorgeht.


----------



## Mr.PayDay (29. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Was mir gerade so aufgefallen ist beim stöbern auf der Alternate HP.
> Es wurden da tatsächlich Post von defekten RTX Karten gelöscht, schon traurig dass man da so vorgeht.


Wie bitte?  Das ist fail


----------



## Ralle@ (29. November 2018)

Bei RTX 2080 TI von Gainward waren es 7 Kommentare unter anderem einer der ein Komplettsystem von Alternate mit besagter Karte erworben hatte und schrieb dass diese von Anfang an Bildfehler produzierte.
Dieser Post ist jetzt weg, Gestern war dieser noch Online da ein Arbeitskollege meinte meine Gainward sei auch betroffen und hat mir diesen Kommentar gezeigt.


----------



## HisN (29. November 2018)

Wirft (k)ein gutes Licht auf den Laden^^
Ich schätze das bei anderen eine negative Rezension eventuell gar nicht erst freigeschaltet wird.


----------



## Cruach (29. November 2018)

So, ich hab mir mal die EVGA 2080 FTW3 gegönnt. Freu mich drauf, soll am 04.12. kommen. Hatte davor eine Palit bestellt, aber das StepUp werd ich nach 3 Monaten vielleicht nutzen.


----------



## LJSilver (29. November 2018)

Habe gestern meine Palit RTX2070 bekommen und eingebaut. Nunja, hätte ich mich mal vorher etwas besser informiert. Direkt nach ner Stunde wieder ausgebaut. Die mit Abstand grauenhafteste Grafikkarte, die ich jemals im Rechner hatte. Und wird die erste sein, die wieder zurück geht. Und ich baue seit 20 Jahren Rechner zusammen.

Was ist passiert:
So gutgläubig wie ich war, dachte ich wie immer: Kauf eine im Referenzdesign und sei glücklich. Hab ich seit Ende meiner Hardcore-Zocker-Ära immer so gemacht. Ich mache kein OC und brauche auch keine 150 fps. Alles was ich erreichen wollte, war, mit dem neuen 34" Ultrawide Monitor stabile 60fps Minimum in Battlefield 1 zu haben. Mit dem neuen Monitor riß die 1070 diese Grenze öfters mal deutlich nach unten wenn viel los war. Das Problem ist nur, dass es bei der RTX2070 wohl kein wirkliches Referenzdesign mehr gibt, sondern scheinbar unterschiedliche Güteklassen des selben Modells. Leider hab ich das erst später rausgefunden. Es war ein Fehler, sich nicht im Vorfeld mehr über die Karte zu informieren. Das blinde Vertrauen in NVIDIA ist somit leider dahin.


Denn was dann da als Karte ankam, machte mich erstmal stutzig: Nur ein 8pin Stromanschluss. Aber OK, einfach mal eingebaut und Battlefield 1 gestartet und Amiens gespielt. Also schneller war die RTX2070 schon, aber für ca. 10-15% mehr Leistung 500 Euro ausgeben? Hmm... Aber leider wurde es noch schlimmer: Ich spielte also die Runde zu Ende, aber zwischendurch produzierte die RTX2070 einige heftige Freezes, die sich auch nicht durch Laden der Map erklären lassen. Wir reden hier immerhin über mehrere Sekunden in einem Multiplayer-Shooter. Völlig indiskutabel, Karte wurde sofort wieder ausgebaut und reklamiert! Es scheint mir als ob diese Version der RTX2070 durch die gedrosselte Leistungsaufnahme Stabilitätsprobleme bekommt. Auch der Takt ist mit 1620 Mhz langsamer als der Takt der "vollwertigen" Versionen.

Ich gebe der RTX2070 jetzt nochmal ne Chance und hab mir ne KFA² RTX2070 bestellt, die mit 8+6pin kommt. Hoffentlich taugt die was.


----------



## ShirKhan (29. November 2018)

LJSilver schrieb:


> Auch der Takt ist mit 1620 Mhz langsamer als der Takt der "vollwertigen" Versionen.


Ist das nicht der Standard-Boosttakt aller 2070-Non-OC-Partnerkarten?


----------



## Richu006 (29. November 2018)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Meint ihr, dass ich bei einer Asus dual rtx 2080 bedenkenlos zugreifen kann bzgl grafikfehler? 1080ti ist leider nirgends mehr zu bekommen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk





Ralle@ schrieb:


> Bedenkenlos? NEIN.
> Du kannst Glück haben und die Karte funktioniert so wie sie soll, du kannst auch Pech haben und die Karte wird defekt. Aktuell ist eine ziemliche Lotterie was das angeht.



Also ich würde da Bedenkenlos zugreifen.
Klar kann man immer pech haben.

Aber was da im Moment abgeht ist eine Angstmacherei! Ich selbst habe seit 2 Monaten eine RTX2080 ti. 2 kollegen ebenfalls. Keiner von uns hatte bis jetzt ein Problem.

Es mag sein das einige defekte Karten bekamen, und ich Verstehe das sowas dann ärgerlich ist.

Aber nebst den ganzen Defekten Karten sind sicherlich minimum einige Tausend Leute welche eben funktionierende Karten haben.

Aber diese mekern halt in keinem Forum herum, das ist der Unterschid.

Aber für den Fall das du(was ich zwar nicht denke) wirklich pech hättest. Dann hättest du ja Garantie!


----------



## HisN (29. November 2018)

Im Luxx zählen sie gerade durch^^

[Sammelthread] NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 TI (TU102-300A) Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 324


----------



## LJSilver (29. November 2018)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der Standard-Boosttakt aller 2070-Non-OC-Partnerkarten?



Also alle vollwertigen Karten, die ich angeschaut hatte, hatten Takte von 17xx oder 18xx MHz. Die kastrierten alle 16xx.


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Bei RTX 2080 TI von Gainward waren es 7 Kommentare unter anderem einer der ein Komplettsystem von Alternate mit besagter Karte erworben hatte und schrieb dass diese von Anfang an Bildfehler produzierte.
> Dieser Post ist jetzt weg, Gestern war dieser noch Online da ein Arbeitskollege meinte meine Gainward sei auch betroffen und hat mir diesen Kommentar gezeigt.



Bei Mindfactory wurde die hohen RMA Quoten die da ja angezeigt werden auch raus genommen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. November 2018)

UL Benchmarks reveals 3DMark Port Royal for Ray Tracing | VideoCardz.com


----------



## ShirKhan (29. November 2018)

LJSilver schrieb:


> Also alle vollwertigen Karten, die ich angeschaut hatte, hatten Takte von 17xx oder 18xx MHz. Die kastrierten alle 16xx.


Die 2070 FE hat 1710 MHz Boost-Takt, die OC-Partnermodelle gehen AFAIK bis 1830. 

Aber wie schon geschrieben: _Alle _Non-OC-Partnerkarten enden meines Wissens nominal bei 1620 MHz. Natürlich kann man die als kastriert und die anderen als vollwertig bezeichnen. Ist zumindest eine neue Perspektive.


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> UL Benchmarks reveals 3DMark Port Royal for Ray Tracing | VideoCardz.com



The Port Royal test will be coming to 3DMark in January 2019. We will be announcing more details, including the release date and pricing, at the GALAX GOC event on December 8.
Mal gespannt ob es auf allen Karten dann geht und ob es extra kostet.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> The Port Royal test will be coming to 3DMark in January 2019. We will be announcing more details, including the release date and pricing, at the GALAX GOC event on December 8.
> Mal gespannt ob es auf allen Karten dann geht und ob es extra kostet.



"Port Royal will run on any graphics card with drivers that support DirectX Raytracing. As with any new technology, there are limited options for early adopters, but more cards are expected to get DirectX Raytracing support in 2019."


----------



## Metamorph83 (29. November 2018)

Mr.PayDay schrieb:


> So, nach einigen Tagen Betrieb kann ich nur sagen: Einer von einem 9900K geflutete 2080TI ist einfach "porno", das Spieleerlebnis auf 1440p lässt mich nur noch hysterisch giggeln
> Ja, 1900 Euro für GPU und CPU sind kompletter Wahnsinn. Aber  hier  rational ranzugehen ist ohnehin absurd, wenn man Enthusiast ist und  dafür gespart hat.
> Auf 2560*1440 endlich mal auf dem Monitor mit 144  Hz=fps am Anschlag zu spielen auf Ultra Presets in Games ist eine pure  Freude.
> 
> ...



Cooles Setup, keine Frage... Aber die 144 FPS hättest auch mit nem Ryzen gehabt zumindest in den meisten Spielen, außer Hitman da kackt er bissel ab....


----------



## Metamorph83 (29. November 2018)

Mr.PayDay schrieb:


> So, nach einigen Tagen Betrieb kann ich nur sagen: Einer von einem 9900K geflutete 2080TI ist einfach "porno", das Spieleerlebnis auf 1440p lässt mich nur noch hysterisch giggeln
> Ja, 1900 Euro für GPU und CPU sind kompletter Wahnsinn. Aber  hier  rational ranzugehen ist ohnehin absurd, wenn man Enthusiast ist und  dafür gespart hat.
> Auf 2560*1440 endlich mal auf dem Monitor mit 144  Hz=fps am Anschlag zu spielen auf Ultra Presets in Games ist eine pure  Freude.
> 
> ...




Hier mal der Grund warum dein Setup auch 1900€ kosten darf... Im Vergleich zu meinem haut so ne TI mit I9 9900 Kombo ganz schön rein... Da komm ich mir mit meinem Ryzen 2700x und 2080 ganz schön klein vor...


----------



## RtZk (29. November 2018)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Cooles Setup, keine Frage... Aber die 144 FPS hättest auch mit nem Ryzen gehabt zumindest in den meisten Spielen, außer Hitman da kackt er bissel ab....



Nö hätte er bei weitem nicht gehabt, auch mit einem 9900k klappt das sehr häufig nicht.


----------



## Metamorph83 (29. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nö hätte er bei weitem nicht gehabt, auch mit einem 9900k klappt das sehr häufig nicht.



Etwas unpräzise formuliert, korrigiere, in Shootern hauptsächlich... Rotr sowie ACO und Konsorten schließe ich kategorisch mal aus...


----------



## Ralle@ (29. November 2018)

Auch in Shootern nicht, da fehlt dem Ryzen am Ende einfach der nötige Takt.
Selbst die 8700K / 9700K / 9900K haben da oft Probleme, selbst mit 5GHZ+


----------



## Taonris (29. November 2018)

Ich hoffe das ist nicht off-topic, gibts noch jemanden der seit mittlerweile zwei Monaten auf seine MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio wartet. Liefertermin wurde immer wieder verschoben diese Woche hätte die Karte ankommen sollen aber anscheinend gibts noch immer massive Probleme mit der Verfügbarkeit. Irgendwer mehr Infos ?


----------



## Metamorph83 (29. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Auch in Shootern nicht, da fehlt dem Ryzen am Ende einfach der nötige Takt.
> Selbst die 8700K / 9700K / 9900K haben da oft Probleme, selbst mit 5GHZ+



Blödsinn, dann unterschätzt du die AMD's... Ich erreiche @Stock in allen gängigen Shootern R6Siege, BF1, BF 4, BF V, Doom, etc. 144 FPS und mehr, sofern die Graka z.B. auf Ultra Settings nicht limitiert... Aber ja, vermutlich hast du noch nie nen Ryzen live gesehen...

2 Screens aus BFV im Anhang, Rotterdam ist mit das fordernste und trotzdem 150FPS auf einem 64 Server... Natürlich schwanken diese, was ich bei mir beobachten konnte:

Rotterdam: 135-165 FPS, meistens iwo bei 148/150
Sonstige Karten: 150-195 FPS, durchschnittlich im Bereich von 165 FPS.

Siege und Co.muss ich grundsätzlich die Framelimiter einsetzen, da die FPS sich iwo jenseits der 170 FPS bewegen...


----------



## Metamorph83 (29. November 2018)

Auron1902 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ist nicht off-topic, gibts noch jemanden der seit mittlerweile zwei Monaten auf seine MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio wartet. Liefertermin wurde immer wieder verschoben diese Woche hätte die Karte ankommen sollen aber anscheinend gibts noch immer massive Probleme mit der Verfügbarkeit. Irgendwer mehr Infos ?



Ich sehe Sie immer wieder Lagernd:


----------



## Taonris (29. November 2018)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ich sehe Sie immer wieder Lagernd:



Ich red von der TI


----------



## Metamorph83 (29. November 2018)

Auron1902 schrieb:


> Ich red von der TI



UPS, Die TI's sind gerade sehr mau...


----------



## arcDaniel (30. November 2018)

Ich bin aber auf ein Esel.... ich hatte mit meiner RTX Anfangs immer gute TimeSpy Extreme GFX Werte, also im Bereich 7430pts. Auf einmal langen die Werte nur noch um die 7300pts. In diesem Zeitraum, bin ich von Windows Stable auf den Insider Fast Ring gewechselt und erklärte mit den Verlust, durch die neue Windows Version.

Weit gefehlt, sehr weit. Ich hatte in den Nvidia Einstellungen die AF Optimierungen ausgeschaltet und dies kostet Leistung. Mit der High Performance Einstellung waren es jetzt sofort 7463pts.


----------



## RX480 (30. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich hatte in den Nvidia Einstellungen die AF Optimierungen ausgeschaltet und dies kostet Leistung.



Ist Das jetzt Anisotropes Filtern ?
HisN meinte doch immer Das wäre kostenslos.

btw. 
Zusammen mit TAA ist AF 16x eh totaler Unfug. (auch in den Reviews)


----------



## arcDaniel (30. November 2018)

@RX480
Ja AF aber nicht ob 8x oder 16x, sondern die Qualität wie die Texturen gefiltert werden. Das hat man auch bei AMD.
HisN hat eigentlich schon recht, dass man die "Kostenlos" bekommt, da zwischen der Optische Besten und Leistungsmässig Besten Option, gerade mal 1-2% Unterschied im Benchmark-Wert entstehen. In einem Spiel, glaube ich kaum, dass man diesen Unterschied je merken wirkt.

Aus diesem Grund, sind bei mit die Optimierungen, welche nur in Richtung Leistung gedacht sind, aus.


----------



## RX480 (30. November 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Info.


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @RX480
> Ja AF aber nicht ob 8x oder 16x, sondern die Qualität wie die Texturen gefiltert werden. Das hat man auch bei AMD.
> HisN hat eigentlich schon recht, dass man die "Kostenlos" bekommt, da zwischen der Optische Besten und Leistungsmässig Besten Option, gerade mal 1-2% Unterschied im Benchmark-Wert entstehen. In einem Spiel, glaube ich kaum, dass man diesen Unterschied je merken wirkt.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund, sind bei mit die Optimierungen, welche nur in Richtung Leistung gedacht sind, aus.



Bei AMD hat das auch auswirkungen, sowohl in Benchmarks als auch in Spielen. HQ AF kostet schon messbar Leistung. Der Unterschied ist auf einem großen Display durchaus zu bemerken je nach Auflösung.


----------



## Shooot3r (30. November 2018)

Hat die Asus 2080 dual oc ein referenz pcb? Weil laut ek passen da die wasserkühler drauf

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (30. November 2018)

Watercool führt auch ne Liste.

http://gpu.watercool.de/


----------



## chaotium (30. November 2018)

Die Asus Dual hat stand jetzt ein Referenz Design, habe aber iwo mal gelesen es könnte in zukunft auch ein custom pcb geplant werden


----------



## Shooot3r (30. November 2018)

Ok dann kann ich mir den ek ja holen

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. November 2018)

Ich beteilige mich ja nicht mehr so richtig hier, lese aber immer schön mit. Ich kann dir nur raten lass die Finger vom EK, damit habe ich keine gute Erfahrung gemacht. Der Watercool Kühler ist deutlich besser.


----------



## chaotium (30. November 2018)

Und ich hatte nur EK Kühler und war immer zufrieden. 
Nun haben wir eine gute und schlechte Meinung


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. November 2018)

Bei mir waren es halt 10 °C mehr GPU Temperatur mit dem EK Kühler.


----------



## Shooot3r (30. November 2018)

Ich habe momentan auch ek auf der 1080 und auf der CPU hatte ich erst nen supramecy evo und jetzt nen velocity. Auch nie Probleme gehabt.

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (30. November 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es halt 10 °C mehr GPU Temperatur mit dem EK Kühler.



Aha alles klar?
Aktuell habe ich bei der 1080TI mit dem EK Kühler 40 Grad, sollte ich dann wechseln auf Watercool, damit ich 30 Grad erreiche? XD


----------



## arcDaniel (30. November 2018)

EK ist sicher nicht schlecht, nut der RTX Block ist nicht gelungen. Ich habe ja nicht aus Spass zuerst einen EK gekauft. 

Wenn jedoch so die Erfahrungen liest, ist der Heatkiller der bis dato beste Block für die RTX Karten.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chaotium (30. November 2018)

Mal abwarten was Aquacomputer für ne Munition produziert.


PS: 3000 Beiträge \o/


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. November 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Aha alles klar?
> Aktuell habe ich bei der 1080TI mit dem EK Kühler 40 Grad, sollte ich dann wechseln auf Watercool, damit ich 30 Grad erreiche? XD


Ich weis es nicht was bei mir/dem Kühler nicht stimmte. Ich habe ihn 2 mal Montiert um sicher zu sein das beim ersten mal nicht was falsch gemacht wurde. Aber auch beim 2. mal waren die Temperaturen bei 54°C. Mit dem Heatkiller komme ich auf 45°C. 
Zahlen lügen nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2018)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 2060: Erste Geruechte zur Turing-Mit…


----------



## -Gast- (30. November 2018)

Mein ek ist super


----------



## chaotium (30. November 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich weis es nicht was bei mir/dem Kühler nicht stimmte. Ich habe ihn 2 mal Montiert um sicher zu sein das beim ersten mal nicht was falsch gemacht wurde. Aber auch beim 2. mal waren die Temperaturen bei 54°C. Mit dem Heatkiller komme ich auf 45°C.
> Zahlen lügen nicht.



Also ist der EK Kühler besser


----------



## -Gast- (30. November 2018)

Vorhin hat nvidia den kaufbetrag zurückgebucht. Happy end, finally.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Dezember 2018)

@HisN: Habe mal etwas mit der Kurve experimentiert. So kommen anfangs 2085MHz und mit der Zeit dann mindestens 2040MHz im 3DMark TimeSpy Extreme Test 1-Loop raus. 
Leider gehen mir halt einige Booststates durch die vergleichsweise hohen Temperaturen verloren, da ändere ich aber noch was. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tempeatur ist trotz der hohen Spannung und Taktrate auch nicht sehr viel höher wie ohne angepasste Kurve oder @stock. 60°, ohne angepasste Kurve wird die Karte genauso warm (ist aber nicht stabil..) und @stock sinds glaube ich 56°...?



HisN schrieb:


> Watercool führt auch ne Liste.
> 
> http://gpu.watercool.de/


Die desübrigen bei Weitem besser gepflegt ist wie die Liste von EK. 
Laut EK hätte der Vector-Block nämlich nicht auf meine 2080 gepasst... Oder die hatten die Karte einfach noch nicht. 

Watercool gibt die 2080 Duke hingegen als 2080 Reference an - ist das Duke-Design im Wesentlichen auch. Nur halt mit MSI-Bauteilen und einem einzigen zusätzlichen Bauteil, dessen Lötstelle auf dem originalen NVidia-PCB freigehalten wird und das auch vom FE-Kühler nicht gekühlt wird.



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich beteilige mich ja nicht mehr so richtig hier, lese aber immer schön mit. Ich kann dir nur raten lass die Finger vom EK, damit habe ich keine gute Erfahrung gemacht. Der Watercool Kühler ist deutlich besser.


Naja, ich habe den EK-Block auch nur genommen, weil Caseking den Watercool-Block für die RTX 2080 zum Kaufzeitpunkt nicht im Angebot hatte. 
Spätestens Mitte Januar rüste ich um einen MO-RA auf - jenachdem wie mit dem die Temperaturen ausfallen, werde ich eventuell meinen EK-Block gegen den Watercool Heatkiller IV austauschen (passt auch besser zu meinem CPU-Kühler und dem Vorhaben, mittelfristig auf den Heatkiller Tube zu wechseln). 

Aktuell erreiche ich mit dem EK-Block halt dicke 60° unter Last bei 2085-2040MHz und 1,056V. 
Allerdings scheint mein 360+240-Loop irgendwo ne Schwachstelle zu haben. Denn am Anfang ist die Temperatur mit 40° noch sehr gering und steigt sehr sehr langsam bis 60°. Da vermute ich, dass das Wasser halt etwas warm wird - die 90°-Winkel und der AGB werden jedenfalls richtig warm und die CPU hat dann ohne nennenswerte Last (6% beim 3D Mark TimeSpy Extreme) eine Mindesttemperatur von 57°. 

Ich bin mal gespannt, was der MO-RA bringt. Meine Hoffnung liegt ja bei deutlich unter 50°... 



arcDaniel schrieb:


> EK ist sicher nicht schlecht, nut der RTX Block ist nicht gelungen. Ich habe ja nicht aus Spass zuerst einen EK gekauft.
> Wenn jedoch so die Erfahrungen liest, ist der Heatkiller der bis dato beste Block für die RTX Karten.


Der sieht auch mit Abstand am Besten aus. 
Und ist sogar noch günstiger wie der EK-Block. Der EK-Block hat mich als Kupfer-Acetal-Version offiziell 129,90€ gekostet, das kostet bei Watercool 20€ weniger...



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich weis es nicht was bei mir/dem Kühler nicht stimmte. Ich habe ihn 2 mal Montiert um sicher zu sein das beim ersten mal nicht was falsch gemacht wurde. Aber auch beim 2. mal waren die Temperaturen bei 54°C. Mit dem Heatkiller komme ich auf 45°C.
> Zahlen lügen nicht.


Naja... Ich kann mir schwerlich vorstellen, dass zwischen zwei Blöcken bekannter und großer Hersteller so große Unterschiede liegen. o0



Metamorph83 schrieb:


> @iGameKudan
> 
> Habe gerade gesehen das du die Duke auch hast. Hättest du Lust Superposition Benchmarks zu vergleichen? Ich würde späte mal ein Run hochladen.


Sorry dass ich jetzt erst antworte, hatte diese Woche viel zu tun. 
Gerne doch.


----------



## blautemple (1. Dezember 2018)

Die Kurve würde ich an deiner Stelle noch anpassen. Da lässt du etwas Leistung liegen, da bei so steilen Kurven der Videoclock geringer ist. Die sollten immer schön gleichmäßig ansteigen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ShirKhan (1. Dezember 2018)

RTX 2070 MSI Armor für 450 €


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Dezember 2018)

na, wer holt sich ne Titan?

NVIDIA RTX TITAN teased by influencers | VideoCardz.com

Edit: ältere Gerüchte sagten glaub ich 1999$ ... mal sehen obs stimmt


----------



## DARPA (1. Dezember 2018)

Sale price will hit you hard ��

Ob es wenigstens 24 GB gibt oder weiterhin lumpige 12 GB?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Dezember 2018)

ich tipp auf lumpige 12GB


----------



## DARPA (1. Dezember 2018)

Naja, Reviews dürften bald live gehen. 
Jayz2cents hat auch schon eine.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. Dezember 2018)

Mal auf Tests warten. Aber wer mich kennt der weis das ich verrückt genug bin meine RTX2080ti auch schon zu wechseln.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Dezember 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Naja, Reviews dürften bald live gehen.
> Jayz2cents hat auch schon eine.



rein Rechnerisch sollten max 5%-9% mehr drin sein


----------



## DARPA (1. Dezember 2018)

Ja, ich meinte wegen der VRAM Menge


----------



## chaotium (1. Dezember 2018)

Und diese Karte nutzt bestimmt das gleicher PCB wie die RTX2080TI 

Also sind die Mängel dann geerbt.

PS: Jemand ne Ahnung wann die RTX2080TI von NV wieder gibt?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Dezember 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ja, ich meinte wegen der VRAM Menge



aso ^^

ich glaub mit 24GB würde die Ihre 6300$ Quadro 6000 zu stark kanibalisieren


----------



## lipt00n (1. Dezember 2018)

Hab mir jetzt die EVGA 2070 XC Gaming bestellt für effektiv 576 EUR (Bf V geht an nen Freund für 20, also 556 EUR effektiv), und da taucht die EVGA 2080 XC Gaming für 749 EUR auf....ich bin seit 10 Stunden nicht in der Lage, eine vernünftige Entscheidung zu treffen. Die 2070 reicht dicke für FHD auf meinem 144Hz Panel, aber irgendwie will ich einfach auch mal eine Karte der xx80 Baureihe besitzen... :\


----------



## DARPA (1. Dezember 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ich glaub mit 24GB würde die Ihre 6300$ Quadro 6000 zu stark kanibalisieren


aber aber Quadro Treiber


----------



## RtZk (1. Dezember 2018)

12 GB VRAM für 2000€ in 2018, die Titan X Maxwell hat genauso viel, ist schon traurig, 16 GB wären bereits bei der 2080 Ti logisch gewesen.


----------



## Shooot3r (1. Dezember 2018)

Soooo die 2080 ist da und läuft soweit. 2100 boost und +600 aufm vram liefen im fs ultra durch. Allerdings läuft die Karte ins Powerlimit und taktet auf 2050 teilweise runter. Gpu Block kommt am Mittwoch drauf.

Fs ultra : graphic 6736, physic 21003, gesamt 6862   
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG STRIX Z370-F GAMING
Habe aber v noch Programme und nen 2 Monitor dran gehabt.



Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Dezember 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die Kurve würde ich an deiner Stelle noch anpassen. Da lässt du etwas Leistung liegen, da bei so steilen Kurven der Videoclock geringer ist. Die sollten immer schön gleichmäßig ansteigen


Inwieweit sollte mich der Videoclock interessieren?
Ist jetzt ne ernstgemeinte Frage - interessieren tut mich die Leistung unter Spielelast, was nutzt mir da bei Teillast aufm Desktop ne höhere Taktrate?


----------



## Taonris (1. Dezember 2018)

Kurze Frage an die Experten, was sind empfehlenswerte Custom-Modelle der 2080 TI, die Gaming X Trio wird angeblich erst irgendwann nächstes Jahr wieder verfügbar sein?


----------



## Schaffe89 (1. Dezember 2018)

Konnte jemand von euch bei einem sich anbahnenden Defekt Texturflackern sehen, welches dauerhaft in fast allen Spielen aufgetreten ist?
Ich habe die 2080 Ti nun eine Woche und es scheint so, als ob sich da was anbahnt.
Lediglich PUBG läuft ohne Texturflackern, Furmark läuft problemlos durch. 
Die Karte hat keinerlei Spulenfiepen oder elektrische Geräusche, wäre schade drum.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Dezember 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Konnte jemand von euch bei einem sich anbahnenden Defekt Texturflackern sehen, welches dauerhaft in fast allen Spielen aufgetreten ist?
> Ich habe die 2080 Ti nun eine Woche und es scheint so, als ob sich da was anbahnt.
> Lediglich PUBG läuft ohne Texturflackern, Furmark läuft problemlos durch.
> Die Karte hat keinerlei Spulenfiepen oder elektrische Geräusche, wäre schade drum.



Hast du mal nen Screenshot? Es gab ja einige die mit dem Anisotropen Filter Probleme hatte, z.B. bei Destiny.


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Dezember 2018)

Kann man dlss schon aktivieren in games? Mit welchen Tool übertaktet ihr, evga precious, oder afterburner? 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cruach (2. Dezember 2018)

Gestern hab ich meine EVGA 2080 FTW3 Ultra auch eingebaut. Geiles Teil! 

Alt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Neu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaotium (2. Dezember 2018)

Triple Slot wa?
Sorry aber das ist ein no go Oo
Schau mal den zweiten PCIe 16 kannste nun nicht mehr nutzen.


----------



## Cruach (2. Dezember 2018)

Ja und? Den brauch ich ja nicht. SLI werd ich nie nutzen.


----------



## chaotium (2. Dezember 2018)

Sagte ich SLI? Adapter für M.2 SSD? USB 3.1 Gen2 Adapterkarten?


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Dezember 2018)

Kannst du mal gucken ob du Micron oder Samsung RAM hast? Mfg

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cruach (2. Dezember 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Sagte ich SLI? Adapter für M.2 SSD? USB 3.1 Gen2 Adapterkarten?



Brauch ich auch nicht. 




Shooot3r schrieb:


> Kannst du mal gucken ob du Micron oder Samsung RAM hast? Mfg
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk



Nvidia Inspector sagt bei Mem Type in hellgrau: Unkown (14) (Micron)


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Dezember 2018)

Ja bei mir auch

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LJSilver (2. Dezember 2018)

Habe mir vorgestern doch die Asus Strix RTX2070 OC Gaming gekauft für 619 bei Saturn (Online mit Abholung vor Ort). Dafür gibt es 2 Spiele (Black Ops 4 und Battlefield V) sowie 35 EUR Cashback von Asus. Also im Vergleich zu dem Palit-Schrott ne ganz andere Welt. Man kann kaum glauben, dass das derselbe Chip sein soll. Mein Battlefield 1 Bench in der Amiens Map ist ca. 15-20% schneller als die Palit-Karte. Unglaublich, der Abstand zwischen den beiden 2070 Karten ist größer als der von der 1070 zur Palit. Und Hänger oder Freezes gibt es hier gar nicht. Die Leistungsaufnahme hat unter Last (d.h. BF 1)  40-50 Watt mehr.

Die Karte ist allerdings so lang, dass ich mich in meinem alten Gehäuse (Jahrgang 1998) von den alten Festplattenkäfigen trennen musste. Naja, in Zeiten von SSD verschmerzbar.

Mein Fazit: Die billigen 2070 mit 1x8Pin sind eher sowas wie ne versteckte 2060. Deutlich langsamer, instabiler und insgesamt ne Riesenenttäuschung.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (2. Dezember 2018)

Meine 2070 läuft endlich auch 
Ungeplanter weise, musste ein neues Mainboard her, dass führte zum ungeplanten tausch von: CPU, RAM, Gehäuse, und Netzteil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Dezember 2018)

Welches BIOS könnte ich auf die asus dual turbo 2080 Flashen, damit das Powerlimit angehoben wird. Die hat momentan 120%, wird aber immer gedrosselt von 2100mhz auf 2040.

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ShirKhan (2. Dezember 2018)

LJSilver schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: Die billigen 2070 mit 1x8Pin sind eher sowas wie ne versteckte 2060. Deutlich langsamer, instabiler und insgesamt ne Riesenenttäuschung.


Das ist aber ein sehr persönliches Fazit, widerspricht es doch allen mir bekannten Specs und Tests.

Edit: Oder lieg ich jetzt falsch? Welche 2070er haben denn "nur" 8-Pin?
Edit2: Hmm, laut Palit-Homepage hat die 2070 Dual, von der du wohl sprichst, tatsächlich nur 8-Pin. In diesem nicht allzu begeisterten Test ist dagegen von 8+6-Pin die Rede.


----------



## FortuneHunter (2. Dezember 2018)

LJSilver schrieb:


> Habe mir vorgestern doch die Asus Strix RTX2070 OC Gaming gekauft für 619 bei Saturn (Online mit Abholung vor Ort). Dafür gibt es 2 Spiele (Black Ops 4 und Battlefield V) sowie 35 EUR Cashback von Asus. Also im Vergleich zu dem Palit-Schrott ne ganz andere Welt. Man kann kaum glauben, dass das derselbe Chip sein soll. Mein Battlefield 1 Bench in der Amiens Map ist ca. 15-20% schneller als die Palit-Karte. Unglaublich, der Abstand zwischen den beiden 2070 Karten ist größer als der von der 1070 zur Palit. Und Hänger oder Freezes gibt es hier gar nicht. Die Leistungsaufnahme hat unter Last (d.h. BF 1)  40-50 Watt mehr.
> 
> Die Karte ist allerdings so lang, dass ich mich in meinem alten Gehäuse (Jahrgang 1998) von den alten Festplattenkäfigen trennen musste. Naja, in Zeiten von SSD verschmerzbar.
> 
> Mein Fazit: Die billigen 2070 mit 1x8Pin sind eher sowas wie ne versteckte 2060. Deutlich langsamer, instabiler und insgesamt ne Riesenenttäuschung.



Wenn schon Palit, dann nicht unter diesem Modell: Palit GeForce RTX 2070 Super Jetstream, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI, USB-C

Ich habe die GTX 1080 Gamerock und die verfügt auch schon über einen 6-Pin und einen  8-Pin Anschluss.


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Dezember 2018)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein sehr persönliches Fazit, widerspricht es doch allen mir bekannten Specs und Tests.
> 
> Edit: Oder lieg ich jetzt falsch? Welche 2070er haben denn "nur" 8-Pin?
> Edit2: Hmm, laut Palit-Homepage hat die 2070 Dual, von der du wohl sprichst, tatsächlich nutr 8-Pin. In diesem nicht allzu begeisterten Test ist dagegen von 8+6-Pin die Rede.



Wenn ich die 2070 bei geizhals beim Preis aufsteigend sortieren lasse, sind von den ersten 10 Karten fünf Stück mit 1x8 Pin ausgetstattet.

Ist aber alles kein Problem und schon bei Pascal ein alter Hut: Turing-Undervolting: 15 % geringere Leistungsaufnahme und dennoch leichtes OC - Hardwareluxx


----------



## ShirKhan (2. Dezember 2018)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ich habe die GTX 1080 Gamerock und die verfügt auch schon über einen 6-Pin und einen  8-Pin Anschluss.


Die Frage ist ja, ob das überhaupt eine Rolle spielt, wenn 8-Pin + PCI-E ~225 Watt abkönnen, die Karte aber nur 175 nimmt.


----------



## FortuneHunter (2. Dezember 2018)

Es liegt bei den Dual-Karten von Palit eher am Kühler als am 8-Pin. Der ist eher suboptimal. Dadurch boostet die Karte nicht so hoch und fällt schneller im Takt weil sie zu warm wird.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Dezember 2018)

Bin ab morgen auch glücklicher Besitzer einer RTX 2080.
Habe mich aber für die MSI entschieden die bereits von Werk aus mit einem Wasserkühler ausgestattet ist.
Auf Umbauen hatte ich jetzt keine Lust.

Einfach einbauen und dann mal sehen wie die Grafikkarte sich so macht. 
Denke mein 9900K wird sich freuen sich jetzt nicht mehr langweilen zu müssen...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Dezember 2018)

Der CPU täte eine 2080ti gut denke ich.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Dezember 2018)

Damit die sich mit meinem UWQHD langweilt? 

Nein brauche ich nicht, ich komme jetzt schon mit meiner 1070 Grafikkarte aus und in manchen Spielen fehlt mir nicht viel.
Die 2080 reicht hier jedenfalls vollkommen aus.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Dezember 2018)

So langweilt sich die CPU. Irgendwas wird sich immer langweilen


----------



## IICARUS (2. Dezember 2018)

Genau und  jemand hat heute Nacht bei uns auch den Geldbaum geklaut... 
Im Grunde geht es auch mit der 1070, nur muss ich langsam anfangen die Settings runter zu stellen und die 2080 wird mit 120 Hz normal gut auskommen.

Ausserdem wollte ich endlich auch Teil dieses Themas werden.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Dezember 2018)

Warum eigentlich den 9900k? Der bringt in Spielen ja gegen den 8700k kaum bessere fps. Arbeitest du mit dem PC auch (Rendern, Videos bearbeiten usw) oder ist das eine reine Gaming Kiste?


----------



## IICARUS (2. Dezember 2018)

Der 8700K kostet 469 Euro, ich habe meinen 9900K als Boxed Version umgerechnet für nur etwa 500 Euro bekommen.
Wegen 40 Euro Differenz hat sich der 8700K in meinem Fall nicht mehr gelohnt.

Mein Prozessor habe ich als Angebot als Boxed bekommen.
Mit im Set war eine 240 AIO was normal um die 79 Euro kostet + MX-2 WLP + Antistatischer Armband.
Angebot gab es nur am Black Freitag auf Comtech. Hätte ich dieses Angebot nicht bekommen hätte ich nicht aufgerüstet.

Ich nutze mein Rechner nicht nur zum spielen, ich bearbeite auch Bilder und Videos.

Der 9900K bringt in Spielen nur dann mehr wenn es sich um ein Spiel handelt der von allen Kernen profitiert.
Das selbe hatten wir als der neue 6 Kerner von Intel dazu kam. Heutige Spiele nutzen noch 4-6 Kerne. Aber es gibt auch Spiele wie BF5 die alle Kerne nutzen und hier ist der 9900K im Vorteil. Wenn nur bis zu 6 Kerne genutzt werden ist der 9900K natürlich nicht viel schneller.

Die AIO hat mein Sohn gestern in seinem neuen Rechner verbaut bekommen, ich selbst habe eine custom Wakü bereits verbaut.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Dezember 2018)

Ok zu dem Preis hätte ich dann auch zum 9900k gegriffen.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Dezember 2018)

Für das Set habe ich 599 Euro bezahlt.
Aber abzüglich was alles mit dabei war hat die CPU am ende nur etwa 500 Euro gekostet.


----------



## chaotium (2. Dezember 2018)

Selbst BF3 nutzte schon mehre Kerne


----------



## IICARUS (2. Dezember 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Selbst BF3 nutzte schon mehre Kerne


Was für ein Glück das wir dich haben...


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Dezember 2018)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Welches BIOS könnte ich auf die asus dual turbo 2080 Flashen, damit das Powerlimit angehoben wird. Die hat momentan 120%, wird aber immer gedrosselt von 2100mhz auf 2040.


Ich empfehle das EVGA XC Ultra-VBIOS, da kann man glaube ich bis zu 292W an Power geben. 
VGA Bios Collection: EVGA RTX 2080 8192 MB | TechPowerUp

Alles was mehr Power als die 292W des EVGA XC Ultra-VBIOS ermöglicht, ist ein VBIOS von einem Custom-PCB. Sollte man also nicht unbedingt auf eine Karte mit Referenz-PCB flashen. 
Viel Luft wäre nach oben eh nicht mehr, das Zotac AMP! Extreme-VBIOS erlaubt 308W und das VBIOS der Gigabyte RTX2080 Aorus Extreme mit bis zu 350W ist noch nicht mal in der VBIOS-Database verfügbar. 

Aus Erfahrung kann ich auch sagen: Unter Normalbedingungen spielt die Temperatur bei OC eher ne Rolle wie das Powerlimit. Bevor du die 270W die mit dem Dual OC-VBIOS drin sind knackst, wird die Karte eh zu warm.
VGA Bios Collection: Asus RTX 2080 8192 MB | TechPowerUp


----------



## RtZk (2. Dezember 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Aus Erfahrung kann ich auch sagen: Unter Normalbedingungen spielt die Temperatur bei OC eher ne Rolle wie das Powerlimit. Bevor du die 270W die mit dem Dual OC-VBIOS drin sind knackst, wird die Karte eh zu warm.
> VGA Bios Collection: Asus RTX 2080 8192 MB | TechPowerUp



Wird sie sicherlich nicht, 270 Watt sind nicht viel und für einen guten Kühler locker wegkühlbar. Turing ist extrem Powerlimit, weit weniger als es noch Pascal war, daher gibt es quasi nicht zu viel Watt.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Dezember 2018)

Mit meiner Duke liege ich bei 2070-2040MHz @1,056V laut GPU-Z bei höchstens 250W im 3DMark TimeSpy Extreme. Trotz Wasserkühlers (360er+240er-Radiator) wird die Karte trotzdem schon 60° warm, mit dem normalen Duke-Kühler lag ich mit mit 2010MHz bei 1,037V bei weit über 70° - da glaube ich nicht, dass der ASUS Dual-Kühler da bessere Ergebnisse hinbekommt.

Zumal CB erst kürzlich einen Test herausgebracht hat - 76° bei unter 1900MHz wegen Powerlimit @stock ist schon nicht gerade gut, mit über 2000MHz dürfte man da schon hart an der Temperaturgrenze liegen. 
11 GeForce RTX 2080 im Benchmark-Vergleich (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Das Powerlimit hat hingegen Spielraum bis 270W. Die Temperaturen haben hingegen fast keinen Spielraum mehr. Turing wird im Vergleich zu Pascal echt warm... 
Und die Karte senkt halt mit zunehmender Temperatur an gewissen Punkten den Takt immer um 15MHz... Bei mir bspw. startet die Karte für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde mit 2085MHz, taktet auf 2070MHz herunter, kurze Zeit später auf 2055MHz und nach einer Weile nochmals auf 2040MHz, dort verharrt die Karte dann.


----------



## ShirKhan (2. Dezember 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und die Karte senkt halt mit zunehmender Temperatur an gewissen Punkten den Takt immer um 15MHz... Bei mir bspw. startet die Karte für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde mit 2085MHz, taktet auf 2070MHz herunter, kurze Zeit später auf 2055MHz und nach einer Weile nochmals auf 2040MHz, dort verharrt die Karte dann.


Kann man das nicht mit einer progressiven Lüfterkurve in Afterburner verhindern?


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Dezember 2018)

Dann teste ich mal das von evga. Und dann mal schauen wie es mit dem ekwb Kühler aussieht.
Edit. Schade das Amazon nicht an der Promotion Aktion teilnimmt. 

Komisch das ich noch keinen dual BIOS Schalter finden konnte. Haben die 2080er das nicht mehr? 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Dezember 2018)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Kann man das nicht mit einer progressiven Lüfterkurve in Afterburner verhindern?


Wäre natürlich ne Möglichkeit, sofern einem die Lautstärke egal ist. 
Ist halt die Frage, ob die höhere Drehzahl die Temperaturen auch so weit absenken kann dass die Karte nicht mehr so weit heruntertaktet. 

@Shoot3r: Wenn, dann haben sowieso nur vereinzelte Custom-Modelle ein Dual-BIOS - die ASUS Dual OC hat jedenfalls laut Watercool und EK Waterblocks ein Referenz-PCB und damit kein Dual-VBIOS.


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Dezember 2018)

Ist es nicht mehr möglich, mit gpu z sein BIOS zu sichern? Bei mir steht immer:IT is Not supported on this device. 


Doch es ging, gpu z war zu alt
Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LJSilver (3. Dezember 2018)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein sehr persönliches Fazit, widerspricht es doch allen mir bekannten Specs und Tests.
> 
> Edit: Oder lieg ich jetzt falsch? Welche 2070er haben denn "nur" 8-Pin?
> Edit2: Hmm, laut Palit-Homepage hat die 2070 Dual, von der du wohl sprichst, tatsächlich nur 8-Pin. In diesem nicht allzu begeisterten Test ist dagegen von 8+6-Pin die Rede.



All die Modelle im niedrigen 500er Bereich. 

Zotac Blower und die Minis
Die billigste von Gainward
PNY XLR8
EVGA Black Edition
Inno3D Twin X2
MSI Gaming Z


----------



## ShirKhan (3. Dezember 2018)

LJSilver schrieb:


> MSI Gaming Z


Alle MSI-2070er haben 8+6, das weiß ich auswendig.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Dezember 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Mit meiner Duke liege ich bei 2070-2040MHz @1,056V laut GPU-Z bei höchstens 250W im 3DMark TimeSpy Extreme. Trotz Wasserkühlers (360er+240er-Radiator) wird die Karte trotzdem schon 60° warm,



kanns sein, dass dein Kühler nicht richtig aufliegt?

60°C is ganz schön viel


----------



## LJSilver (3. Dezember 2018)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Alle MSI-2070er haben 8+6, das weiß ich auswendig.



Das ist falsch. Allerdings ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen. Die MSI Ventus hat nur 8pin.


----------



## ShirKhan (3. Dezember 2018)

LJSilver schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Allerdings ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen. Die MSI Ventus hat nur 8pin.


Du hast recht. Spannend, dass MSI auf ihrer Homepage die 2070 Ventus offenbar nicht für erwähnenswert hält.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Dezember 2018)

GeForce RTX 2070 VENTUS 8G | Graphics card - The world leader in display performance | MSI Global


----------



## ShirKhan (3. Dezember 2018)




----------



## iGameKudan (3. Dezember 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> kanns sein, dass dein Kühler nicht richtig aufliegt?
> 
> 60°C is ganz schön viel



Kann ich quasi ausschließen - die Karte hat kein verformtes PCB, sie wird sehr langsam so warm und obendrein erhitzt sich das Wasser spürbar - da läuft die CPU halt bei 57° im Quasi-Idle.

Der MO-RA ist eh beschlossene Sache - wenn die Temperaturen dann immernoch vergleichsweise hoch sind, schaue ich mal weiter.

Wobei ich wiegesagt eh den Eindruck habe, als wäre Turing ne besonders warme Generation.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Dezember 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Kann ich quasi ausschließen - die Karte hat kein verformtes PCB, sie wird sehr langsam so warm und obendrein erhitzt sich das Wasser spürbar - da läuft die CPU halt bei 57° im Quasi-Idle.
> 
> Der MO-RA ist eh beschlossene Sache - wenn die Temperaturen dann immernoch vergleichsweise hoch sind, schaue ich mal weiter.
> 
> Wobei ich wiegesagt eh den Eindruck habe, als wäre Turing ne besonders warme Generation.



ah ok, also wegen der hohen Wassertemp.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Dezember 2018)

Titan RTX mit 24GB

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Titan...bau-24-GiB-RAM-Spezifikationen-Preis-1270522/


----------



## arcDaniel (3. Dezember 2018)

Da die Ti kein Vollausbau ist, war eine Titan RTX schon fast sicher. 

Für mich persönlich gibt es aber keinen Grund rüber zu schielen. Die Ti war/ist schon zu teuer und ich habe sie nur gekauft, weil ich mir was gönnen wollte. 11gb VRam reichen föllig, ich vertrete ja sogar die Meinung, dass zumindest bis die nächsten Konsolen kommen, sogar 8gb VRam reichen. Die Leistungssteigerung sollte auch nur sehr gering sein. Dafür aber der doppelte Preis? Hier ist leider meine aktuelle Schmerzgrenze erreicht.


----------



## arcDaniel (3. Dezember 2018)

Zwar nicht RTX exklusiv und auch nicht ausschliesslich für Nvidia User interessant, dennoch ein Wahnsinnsschritt in eine bessere Richtung:

NVIDIA Makes PhysX Open-Source - Phoronix


----------



## HisN (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab mich bei der Entscheidung zur 2080TI wegen des Rückschrittes im Bezug auf VRAM schon schwer getan.
Dir reichen Deine 11GB völlig, ich hab Games die locker 16GB füllen würden, wenn soviel auf den Karten verbaut wäre (getestet mit dem HBCC-Feature von AMD).
Ein Textur-Swap ist im schlimmsten Fall immer ein sichtbarer Ruckler wenn das VRAM nicht ausreicht. Das hat ja wenig mit genereller Performance zu tun, sondern eher mit Ruckler die man nicht hätte wenn ...
Gegenständie nicht nicht aufploppen würden wenn ...

So verschieden sind die Meinungen.
Allerdings sind <3K jenseits von gut und böse (wenn auch preiswerter als die Titan V) 
Gibts halt mehr VRAM bei der nächsten Generation.

BTW .. thx für den Link.


----------



## arcDaniel (3. Dezember 2018)

Sollte sich folgendes Werbevideo bewahrheiten, wäre dies auch Hammer:
YouTube


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. Dezember 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Gegenständie nicht nicht aufploppen würden wenn ...


Das hat aber nichts mit zu wenig Ram der Grafikkarte zu tun. Glaube ich (bin ja kein Spiele Entwickler). 
Das ist einfach die faulheit/unfähigkeit der Entwickler auf so Details zu achten. 
Es gibt noch zahlreiche Baustellen bei Spielen die eigentlich schön langsam mal abgestellt werden sollten.


----------



## HisN (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin auch kein Entwickler, sondern nur Beobachter.
Aber wenn ich Objekte im Spiel "ploppen" sehe wenn wenig VRAM verbaut ist, und die gleichen Objekte nicht mehr "ploppen" wenn viel VRAM vorhanden ist, dann sehe ich da einen Zusammenhang


----------



## Shooot3r (3. Dezember 2018)

Also, wenn ich die Lüfter meiner Asus dual oc auf 100 %stelle, dann habe ich sie auf 2115 stabil, leider droppt der takt an ca 65 Grad runter aus 100 usw. Spannung habe ich auch 1,093v. Selbst bei offenen Gehäuse könnte ich eine backplate Temperatur von 60 Grad messen. Ganz schön heiss

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Gast- (3. Dezember 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein Entwickler, sondern nur Beobachter.
> Aber wenn ich Objekte im Spiel "ploppen" sehe wenn wenig VRAM verbaut ist, und die gleichen Objekte nicht mehr "ploppen" wenn viel VRAM vorhanden ist, dann sehe ich da einen Zusammenhang



Folglich führt kein Weg daran vorbei: Du musst dir eine RTX Titan kaufen


----------



## Shooot3r (4. Dezember 2018)

Wenn die jetzt ne titan raushauen und diese ähnlich der 2080 ti ist, also vollausbau, dann müssten die ja den Fehler behoben haben, weshalb die 2080tis alle angetaucht sind. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. Dezember 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein Entwickler, sondern nur Beobachter.
> Aber wenn ich Objekte im Spiel "ploppen" sehe wenn wenig VRAM verbaut ist, und die gleichen Objekte nicht mehr "ploppen" wenn viel VRAM vorhanden ist, dann sehe ich da einen Zusammenhang


Problem ist aber aber das Objekte auch aufpoppen obwohl weder VRam noch Ram voll sind.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. Dezember 2018)

Für mich ist es nich immer so:
-Spiele bei denen der VRam hilft, wenn zig Mods installiert sind, ist ne nische
-Spiele bei welchen der VRam überläuft und die Leistung eh nicht mehr für stabile fps reicht (wenigstens 60fps)
-Spiele bei welchen der VRam eher limitiert als die GPU Leistung, sehr selten
-Nur weil der VRam voll ist, bedeutet dies nicht, dass all diese Daten wirklich benötigt werden

Es gibt sicherlich das ein oder andere Spiel, welches sauber programmiert ist und dennoch vom viel VRam profitiert, wenn es sich hierbei um das Lieblingsspiel geht, ja dann kann man ruhig mehr verlangen. Im Allgemeinen finde ich es aber eher vernachlässigbar.

Eine GTX1060 mit 6gb ist meiner Meinung sogar noch gut bestückt, für die gebotene Leistung.

Zur Titan RTX, hier wird es keine Bios Alternativen geben, und die Tibwird bereits durch das PT gebremst. Die zusätzlichen Recheneinheiten müssen auch versorgt werden... 
Im Vergleich @Stock wird die Titan schneller sein, jedoch nicht soviel schneller, dass sie gegen eien Ti mit OC und erhöhtem PT, bestehen kann.
Somit bleibt eigentlich nur der VRam vorteil, den ich für mich persönlich im Moment nicht sehe.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## -Gast- (4. Dezember 2018)

Vllt hat die titan ja einfach ein höheres powerlimit?


----------



## arcDaniel (4. Dezember 2018)

-Gast- schrieb:


> Vllt hat die titan ja einfach ein höheres powerlimit?



Vielleicht, jedoch niemals über 375Watt, sonst würden die Spezifikationen der diveren Anschlüsse nicht eingehalten.

Die Karte ist ja an Prosumer gerichter und hier würde dies ein No-go. Bei den normalen Gamern geht das noch...

Und eine Ti wird hier noch immer gebremst.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (4. Dezember 2018)

​Jetzt, im Nachhinein fällt mir auf, dass der Proshop ein BF5 Holliday Bundle anbietet.
Da ich am 23.11 dort meine 2070 bestellt haben, frage ich mich, wo bzw. wann, ich mein bf5 Code bekomme...

Vom Shop habe ich seit 2 Tagen keine Antwort erhalten...


----------



## LJSilver (4. Dezember 2018)

Die ganzen Shops verschicken die Codes erst nach Ende der Widderrufsfrist (2 Wochen), wurde mir von Saturn so erklärt. Sonst löst den jemand ein und retourniert dann die Karte.


----------



## HisN (4. Dezember 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Problem ist aber aber das Objekte auch aufpoppen obwohl weder VRam noch Ram voll sind.



DAS gibts defintiv auch zu beobachten^^


----------



## HisN (4. Dezember 2018)

-Gast- schrieb:


> Vllt hat die titan ja einfach ein höheres powerlimit?



In der Vergangenheit war es eher andersrum. Und da die Karten in der Regel NV-Exklusiv vertrieben werden, wird es auch kein "ich flash mal das 400W-Bios von EVGA/KFA" geben. Das musste ich mit der Titan Pascal schmerzhaft feststellen.


----------



## -Gast- (4. Dezember 2018)

Niedriger, als fe? Welche war das dann? Die titan, die nach der 1080 kam, oder die wo nach der ti kam?


----------



## HisN (4. Dezember 2018)

Die Titan Pascal die 3 Monate vor der 1080TI gekommen ist. 250W-Bios. Keine Möglichkeit zum Bios-Mod, und exklusiv Nvidia, d.h. auch kein Crossflash von einem Bios eines anderen Herstellers, weil es einfach keine anderen Hersteller/Designs gab.


----------



## ShirKhan (4. Dezember 2018)

nilssohn schrieb:


> RTX 2070 MSI Armor für 450 €


War leider Fake. Der Händler verkauft eigentlich Nahrungsergänzungsmittel über A. und kann sich nach eigenen Angaben nicht erklären, wie das Angebot zustande kam.

Wäre auch zu schön gewesen ...  Dann mal schnell das Geld vom Kreditkarteninstitut zurückholen lassen.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Dezember 2018)

Wird wieder so ein gehackter Account gewesen sein.
Passiert in letzter Zeit oft auf Ebay.

Habe schon eine Zweiwege Sicherung eingerichtet so das ich fürs Einloggen eine TAN-Nummer per Handy bekomme.


----------



## Shooot3r (4. Dezember 2018)

War bei eurem ek Block Folie unten drunter?


Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Gast- (4. Dezember 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Die Titan Pascal die 3 Monate vor der 1080TI gekommen ist. 250W-Bios. Keine Möglichkeit zum Bios-Mod, und exklusiv Nvidia, d.h. auch kein Crossflash von einem Bios eines anderen Herstellers, weil es einfach keine anderen Hersteller/Designs gab.



Ok. Das fand ich damals eh ziemlich übel. Machen ne Titan und kurz darauf kommt dann eigentlich die "richtige" Titan.


----------



## HisN (4. Dezember 2018)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> War bei eurem ek Block Folie unten drunter?



Nein.


----------



## -Gast- (4. Dezember 2018)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> War bei eurem ek Block Folie unten drunter?


Wie meinst du, auf der Aufliegenden fläche zum Schutz? Nö, der war nur in diese Plastikfolie mit dem EK-logo am Verschluss eingepackt.

Die (meiner Meinung nach) fehlende Schraube in der Anleitung haben sie immer noch nicht mit eingezeichnet.


----------



## Shooot3r (4. Dezember 2018)

Mit den Schrauben ist echt komisch, viele verschiedene längen. Aber v naja passt. Mit dem pad zuschneiden ist auch ********. Aber aussehen tut tut der echt gut. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Dezember 2018)

dachte bei Just Cause 4 könnte das mit DLSS endlich mal was werden

aber das Spiel scheint technisch ja ne Katastrophe zu sein von daher geb ich die Hoffnung mal auf xD


----------



## Shooot3r (4. Dezember 2018)

Gibt's bei Bf5 dlss? 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (4. Dezember 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> dachte bei Just Cause 4 könnte das mit DLSS endlich mal was werden
> 
> aber das Spiel scheint technisch ja ne Katastrophe zu sein von daher geb ich die Hoffnung mal auf xD



Die anderen AA Methoden sind da wohl auch schon Murks.



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Gibt's bei Bf5 dlss?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk



Es gibt nirgends aktuell DLSS.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Dezember 2018)

hoffentlich kann man das immer ausschalten wenns irgendwo verwendet wird

sieht ja teilweise richtig schlimm aus

YouTube - Tech Focus: Wolfenstein 2's Variable Rate Shading: Nvidia Turing Analysis!



Gurdi schrieb:


> Die anderen AA Methoden sind da wohl auch schon Murks.



und das Wasser erst xD


----------



## -Gast- (4. Dezember 2018)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Mit den Schrauben ist echt komisch, viele verschiedene längen. Aber v naja passt. Mit dem pad zuschneiden ist auch ********. Aber aussehen tut tut der echt gut.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk



Hier musst du wirklich genau schauen. Brauchen tust du nur lauter gleiche. Ausser die eine, die durch die Slotblende geht, die ist etwas länger.


----------



## Christian91 (4. Dezember 2018)

Was ist von den Spiele FPS Werten des Youtube Channels For Gamers : YouTube zu halten. Da hängt ja teilweise eine RX Vega in manchen spielen die RTX 2070 ab wollte nur mal die Meinung aus dem grünen Lager dazu hören.

Und man hatte um 2012 rum ne gtx 570 so um die 200-300 € bekommen. Jetzt kostet im Prinip eine rtx 2070 200 € mehr wenn nicht mehr. Werden Grafikkarten für vernünftige Gaming Leistung ganz einfach viel zu Teuer?

Es geht auch jetzt nicht drum ob man es sich leisten kann oder nicht, eher darum ob es vernünftig ist soviel für Hardware auszugeben wie sie momentan kostet?


Was können Endverbraucher dagegen tun das Ihnen für Moderate mehr Leistung viel zu viel Geld aus den Taschen gezogen wird ?


----------



## Gurdi (4. Dezember 2018)

Christian91 schrieb:


> Was ist von den Spiele FPS Werten des Youtube Channels For Gamers : YouTube zu halten. Da hängt ja teilweise eine RX Vega in manchen spielen die RTX 2070 ab wollte nur mal die Meinung aus dem grünen Lager dazu hören.
> 
> Und man hatte um 2012 rum ne gtx 570 so um die 200-300 € bekommen. Jetzt kostet im Prinip eine rtx 2070 200 € mehr wenn nicht mehr. Werden Grafikkarten für vernünftige Gaming Leistung ganz einfach viel zu Teuer?
> 
> ...



Eine Vega ist schlicht in manchen Spielen schneller als eine 2070. Die meisten Benchmarks werden ja mit Referenzkarten gemacht, wenn du hier beim aktuellen Luxx schaust wird das recht deutlich.
Dort ist dann ein A Chip, ein non A Chip sowie die anderen Refrenzkarten präsent.
Wenn da jetzt zum Beispiel ne 1080 FTW drin wäre und eine Nitro 64 statt den Temperatur und Powerlimitierten Referenzkarten dann sieht das eben ne Ecke anders aus. Die 2070 kann sich nichtmal von Den Ref.Karten absetzen mit non A Chip.

GeForce RTX 2070 von EVGA im Doppeltest - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Christian91 (4. Dezember 2018)

Und wieso ist es dann teilweise so das auf Teufel komm raus Nvidia empfohlen wird, und dann immer auf Effizienz etc. Nvidia empfohlen wird oder macht der Unterschied dann am Ende die Vega extrem teurer als eine Nvidia im Unterhalt da die Leute doch eher möglichst viel FPS für wenig Anschaffungskosten wollen?


----------



## Gurdi (4. Dezember 2018)

Christian91 schrieb:


> Und wieso ist es dann teilweise so das auf Teufel komm raus Nvidia empfohlen wird, und dann immer auf Effizienz etc. Nvidia empfohlen wird oder macht der Unterschied dann am Ende die Vega extrem teurer als eine Nvidia im Unterhalt da die Leute doch eher möglichst viel FPS für wenig Anschaffungskosten wollen?



Meiner Meinung nach muss jeder abwägen welche Featureset er bevorzugt und was er genau mit der Karte machen will und in welchem Einsatzgebiet. Vega ist zu den aktuellen Preisen eine sehr gute Karte, das war aber lange zeit eben nicht so.
Eine V56 aktuell zu 340 Euro mit 3 Spielen ist konkurrenzlos im P/L Bereich und ist auch die beste OC Karte. Ne 2070 für unter 500 Euro geht aber auch klar je nachdem was man will.


----------



## sunyego (5. Dezember 2018)

Christian91 schrieb:


> komm raus Nvidia empfohlen wird



weil die meisten halbwegs informierten user sich mit solchen gravierenden problemen nicht rumschlagen wollen :

High DX11 CPU overhead, very low performance. | guru3D Forums
AMD und die bescheidene Performance im DX11 CPU Limit

Vergleichen wir mal kurz rx64 und RTX2070.
Die NVIDIA karte zieht lediglich die hälfte an strom und ist praktisch überall schneller.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafi...Rangliste-GPU-Grafikchip-Benchmark-1174201/2/

RTX2070 ist stock !  Die RX64LC (wassergekühlt) holt dagegen praktisch alles aus Vega raus und läuft fast am limit !!!

RX64 müsste mit den ganzen mankos um mindestens 150€ günstiger sein! Nicht der fall, daher nicht empfehlenswert !  Die preise sind praktisch identisch ! Angebote bzw. schnäppchen gibt es auf beiden seiten.
Die karte zieht in allen disziplinen den kürzeren.


Edit; So ähnlich verhält es sich bei GTX1070TI und RX56


----------



## RX480 (5. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es gibt nirgends aktuell DLSS.



Ist DLSS in FFXV nur beim Benchmark aktiv ?
Da glaube ich arcDaniel, das DLSS gut funzt.


btw. 
pcgh-Rangliste, da finde ich den eff.Takt der Vegas interessant:
LC@1,53/0,95(0,945?)
64@1,34/0,95()
56@1,21/0,8
Und die 2070 mit 1,83 ! = sehr passend.(wäre dann schon das teuerste Modell OoB)
Das ist wirklich nur für Fertig-PC-Käufer ne Orientierung.

Wer da ECHTE Infos zu Vega braucht sollte im UV-Thread nachfragen,
bzw. auf den Dezember-Treiber warten.
Mal schauen wie bei AMD das automatische OC/UV dann funzt.


----------



## DaHell63 (5. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ist DLSS in FFXV nur beim Benchmark aktiv ?
> Da glaube ich arcDaniel, das DLSS gut funzt.
> 
> 
> ...



Deine Angaben sind nicht ganz richtig. Bei der Rangliste wird nicht der effektive Takt angegeben, sondern der Mindesttakt.

Ausszug vom Leistungsindex
*"haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, in den Benchmarks fortan den Mindest-Boost anzugeben. Arbeitet eine Grafikkarte beispielsweise mit Frequenzen zwischen 1.650 und 1.810 MHz, geben wir "1,65+ GHz" an.*

Die tatsächlichen Taktraten werden da nicht genannt. Die können auch von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich ausfallen.
Richtig ist, durch den verbesserten Kühler der Turing Karten fällt der Boost  höher aus als mit den Karten der Pascal Reihe.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Dezember 2018)

Der Index ist meiner Meinung nach unbrauchbar geworden durch die Sharade mit den Kühlern. Aber das soll jetzt nicht das Thema sein.

DLSS ist in FFXV nur im speziellen Benchmark aktiv und wird im Spiel nicht mehr kommen.


----------



## RX480 (5. Dezember 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> *"haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, in den Benchmarks fortan den Mindest-Boost anzugeben. Arbeitet eine Grafikkarte beispielsweise mit Frequenzen zwischen 1.650 und 1.810 MHz, geben wir "1,65+ GHz" an.*



Danke für die Info.

Soll heißen, die 2070 bricht nicht unter 1830 ein !? (z.Bsp. in 4k)


----------



## DARPA (5. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Index ist meiner Meinung nach unbrauchbar geworden durch die Sharade mit den Kühlern. Aber das soll jetzt nicht das Thema sein.



Welche Sharade?


----------



## RX480 (5. Dezember 2018)

Der Index ist nach m.E. etwas verzerrt durch die NV-FE mit rel. hoher TDP. Die Kleineren sind ja dagegen etwas ausgebremst.
Und die AMD-Ref. sind eigentlich net mehr mit den Customs vergleichbar. Das sollte man als Käufer echt in die Specials zu den Games schauen.
Da wird z.Bsp. die 56 net mit eff.1210 sondern 1537 gefahren. Wäre halt besser, wenn der Index auch mit den Customs erstellt würde.
(trotzdem kann ne AMD-Ref. mit etwas Hand anlegen auch gut laufen; dito für die kleineren NV-Customs)


----------



## DARPA (5. Dezember 2018)

Es wird halt jeweils das Herstellerdesign genommen. Das ist für ne Basismessung eigentlich das legitimste. Und somit gehen auch bauartbedingte Vor- und Nachteile in die Wertung ein.
Die Customs sind dann jeweils ne Abwandlung, diese kann gut oder schlecht sein. Folglich käme dann wieder die nächste Frage, welche Custom soll denn in den Parcours?

Was meinst du, wie ich als 980Ti User immer auf die Balken schaue. Da fehlt auch locker 35% Performance. Aber die Durchführung ist halt fachlich korrekt, fair und nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Dezember 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Es wird halt jeweils das Herstellerdesign genommen. Das ist für ne Basismessung eigentlich das legitimste. Und somit gehen auch bauartbedingte Vor- und Nachteile in die Wertung ein.
> Die Customs sind dann jeweils ne Abwandlung, diese kann gut oder schlecht sein. Folglich käme dann wieder die nächste Frage, welche Custom soll denn in den Parcours?
> 
> Was meinst du, wie ich als 980Ti User immer auf die Balken schaue. Da fehlt auch locker 35% Performance. Aber die Durchführung ist halt fachlich korrekt, fair und nachvollziehbar.



Aber schlicht unbrauchbar für den geneigten Käufer.


----------



## DARPA (5. Dezember 2018)

Aha. Weil?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. Dezember 2018)

YouTube - RTX 2080 Ti 48 Hour Stress Test Recap, Did Our Founders Edition Die?

Spoiler: sie ist nicht gestorben


----------



## HisN (5. Dezember 2018)

Bei arcDaniel und mir rechnen die deutlich länger unter Vollast (F@H) und sterben nicht


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Dezember 2018)

auch bei 84°C bis 86°C ?


----------



## RX480 (6. Dezember 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Aha. Weil?



Der Käufer kann eh keine Vega-Ref. mehr erwerben. Und bei der RTX wird man auch eher selten die FE nehmen. (P/L)
Das reale Bild gibt es dann halt nur im Special mit dem eff. Takt, der für das Game ermittelt wurde.
(meistens wird sogar der eff. Takt von 4k im Review angegeben)

Für den Käufer ist hier der Informationsgehalt, gerade wegen der unterschiedlichen TDP´s bei den 2070, besser.
Das  Ranking für COD ist nach m.E. net hilfreich. Die Unterschiede zum Special sind geradezu extrem.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Dezember 2018)

Du vergleichst da gerade zwei Verschieden COD´s, aber generell trifft es das.
Wobei der ganze Index meiner Meinung nach kaum noch Aussagekraft hat, das betrifft auch die RX590 die ebenfalls keine Refdesign mehr hat.


----------



## RX480 (6. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du vergleichst da gerade zwei Verschieden COD´s, aber generell trifft es das.



Sollte kein direkter Vgl. sein, ist ja auch deutlich zu sehen, welches COD gerade getestet wurde.
Finde es halt gut, das Phil beide 2070 dabei hat, was den Unterschied zw. der 500,-€ und der 600,-€ Preisklasse deutlich macht .

Vllt. hat jemand die Gainward mit 185W für 509,-€ ?
Das wäre dann ein guter Mittelweg. 
Gainward GeForce RTX 2070 Phoenix V1 ab €' '509 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## RtZk (6. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Der Käufer kann eh keine Vega-Ref. mehr erwerben. Und bei der RTX wird man auch eher selten die FE nehmen. (P/L)
> Das reale Bild gibt es dann halt nur im Special mit dem eff. Takt, der für das Game ermittelt wurde.
> (meistens wird sogar der eff. Takt von 4k im Review angegeben)
> 
> ...



Die beiden COD's unterscheiden sich, in dieser Hinsicht, noch dazu sind es unterschiedliche Auflösungen.


----------



## ShirKhan (6. Dezember 2018)

Ist BF5 jetzt eigentlich bei jedem RTX-Kauf dabei? Oder nur, wenn das im jeweiligen Shop explizit ausgewiesen wird?

Beispiele: Hier steht nichts dazu, hier schon.


----------



## RX480 (6. Dezember 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die beiden COD's unterscheiden sich, in dieser Hinsicht, noch dazu sind es unterschiedliche Auflösungen.



???

Beides ist 1440p -Maxed-TAA. Das sollte doch für die Meisten ausreichen. 
(das Beides unterschiedliche Games sind, wurde bereits 2x klargestellt)


----------



## Shooot3r (6. Dezember 2018)

-Gast- schrieb:


> Hier musst du wirklich genau schauen. Brauchen tust du nur lauter gleiche. Ausser die eine, die durch die Slotblende geht, die ist etwas länger.


Welche Schrauben hast du denn genommen? Die kürzeren oder die längeren? Mfg

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pathelion (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab heute meine MSI 2080 Trio eingebaut. Kann mir wer sagen wofür diese einzelne Aluleiste ist die dabei liegt?


----------



## ShirKhan (6. Dezember 2018)

Vermutlich eine Zusatzbefestigung wg. des Gewichts.


----------



## Pathelion (6. Dezember 2018)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Vermutlich eine Zusatzbefestigung wg. des Gewichts.



Mhh dann muss ich mal schauen wie man die anbringt. Danke


----------



## -Gast- (6. Dezember 2018)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Welche Schrauben hast du denn genommen? Die kürzeren oder die längeren? Mfg
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk



Äh, bei mir waren mindestens 3 verschiedene Längen in der Tüte, vielleicht solltest du das nochmal checken.

So, wie es in der Anleitung steht. Alle M2,5x4. Nur die eine an der Slotblende M2,5x6.
Und auf der Zeichnung fehlt, zumindest meiner Meinung nach, eine der 4mm Schrauben, die ist nicht eingezeichnet, obwohl dort ein Loch in der Karte ist und auch ein Gewinde im Block.


----------



## ShirKhan (6. Dezember 2018)

Falls ihr nicht zu vornehm seid, mal wieder über Geld zu reden:  Die Preise bewegen sich ja Null. Seit Wochen. Oder beobachte ich nur die falsche Klasse (2070) oder Marke (MSI)?

Zwei Tage gebe ich dem Markt noch. Dann muss ich zuschlagen.


----------



## -Gast- (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich glaube kaum, dass sich da schnell was tun wird.


----------



## DARPA (6. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wobei der ganze Index meiner Meinung nach kaum noch Aussagekraft hat, das betrifft auch die RX590 die ebenfalls keine Refdesign mehr hat.



Beim Parcour gibts Taktraten, an jedem Produkt stehen garantierte Taktraten. 
Beim Umrechnen auf das spezifische Modell, was jeder kauft, ist es doch sinnvoll, die standardisierte Basis zu nehmen, nämlich das Herstellerdesign. Das ist der Ursprung. Und nicht irgend ein wahllos ausgewähltes Modell. Denn nach welchen Kriterien erfolgt diese Wahl und zu welchem Zeitpunkt und wie lange ist die dann gültig?
Nur mal zum nachdenken, musst nicht antworten. Ist hier eh OT. 

Aber da wurde geschimpft, dass von AMD wassergekühlte Karten gegen luftgekühlte Karten antreten. Und von den anderen wurde dann auf nVidia geschimpft, dass der Kühler geändert wurde und das ja Täuschung und Betrug ist, sowas zu testen.
Und was weiss ich nicht alles.
Nur mal alles zum nachdenken.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (6. Dezember 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Beim Umrechnen auf das spezifische Modell, was jeder kauft, ist es doch sinnvoll, die standardisierte Basis zu nehmen, nämlich das Herstellerdesign.



Nur dumm wenn der Hersteller bei einer Karte einen deutlich besseren Kühler einsetzt der sogar teilweise besser wie einige Coustomdesigns ist(GTX1080ti FE vs RTX 2080ti FE).
Dazu gibt es hier aber auch diverse Threads mit Ergebnissen,
sry für´s OT.


----------



## DARPA (6. Dezember 2018)

Oder ist dann das Customdesign schlechter als die Referenz?

Und was soll immer "der Vorwurf" 1080Ti FE vs 2080Ti FE. Ja, der Kühler wurde geändert/verbessert. Und? Das ist doch einfach nur eine Eigenschaft. Und somit ein Bestandteil der Bewertung. 
Warum wird das immer als was schlechtes hingestellt?
Deswegen hab ich auch AMDs WaKü angesprochen. Die Diskussionen gabs schon bei Fury X. Ist doch gut, wenn mal was verbessert wird.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (6. Dezember 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Und was soll immer "der Vorwurf" 1080Ti FE vs 2080Ti FE. Ja, der Kühler wurde geändert/verbessert. Und?


Der Kühler wurde verbessert um die Performance zu steigern,denkst du das Nvidia das aus reiner Nächstenliebe macht?
Wie dumm sieht das denn aus wenn das neue Flagschiff sich mit ach und krach gegen den übertakteten Vorgänger behaupten kann?


----------



## RtZk (6. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Beides ist 1440p -Maxed-TAA. Das sollte doch für die Meisten ausreichen.
> (das Beides unterschiedliche Games sind, wurde bereits 2x klargestellt)



Mein Fehler, normalerweise ist ja das Orange Blau Full HD und das Gelb Blau WQHD, unten habe ich gar nicht geschaut .


----------



## Gurdi (7. Dezember 2018)

> Nur mal alles zum nachdenken.


Gehts auch mit ner Spur weniger Überheblichkeit? Es geht im Kern um *die Aussagekraft für einen potentiellen Interessenten*, der Index taugt einfach nichts mehr wenn Person X im Forum fragt welche Karte für Budget Y sinnvoll ist. Den Index dann bei wechselnden Angeboten zu zitieren ist schlicht nutzlos mittlerweile aus diversen Gründen. So ist der Index einfach aktuell unbrauchbar.Ich will das jetzt nicht weiter ausführen hier weil OT, ganz einfach.


----------



## sunyego (7. Dezember 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> dachte bei Just Cause 4 könnte das mit DLSS endlich mal was werden
> 
> aber das Spiel scheint technisch ja ne Katastrophe zu sein von daher geb ich die Hoffnung mal auf xD



und ziemlich CPU lastig !  Ein 2600k zb. schlägt sich aber auch heute noch sehr wacker, allerdings nur in verbindung mit einer NV karte ! Vega läuft direkt ins CPU/Overhead limit und leidet unter enormen FPS schwankungen. In unzähligen anderen neuen Spielen verhält es sich nicht anders (siehe unten)

Das ist aber nichts neues, schon Hawaii hatte die selben probleme:

Call of Duty Advanced Warfare
Wyniki procesorów â€“ 1920 × 1080 Extra :: PCLab.pl
Assassins Creed - Unity
Wyniki procesorów â€“ 1920 × 1080 Ultra High (GeForce GTX 970 OC) :: PCLab.pl  GTX970
Wyniki procesorów â€“ 1920 × 1080 Ultra High (Radeon R9 290X OC) :: PCLab.pl  290x
Sid Meier's Civilization: Beyond Earth
Test procesorów â€“ GeForce GTX 970 (DirectX 11) :: PCLab.pl GTX970
Test procesorów â€“ Radeon R9 290X (DirectX 11) :: PCLab.pl 290x
Far Cry 4
https://pclab.pl/art57559-9.html   GTX970
https://pclab.pl/art57559-10.html 290x
Witcher 3
https://pclab.pl/art63116-47.html GTX970
https://pclab.pl/art63116-48.html 290x

Leider werden solche tests wie auf PClab sehr selten gemacht, alle magazine benchen lediglich mit den neuesten CPU´s die zudem noch übertaktet sind. Das hilft den usern die sich ständig fragen ob ihre etwas ältere CPU bremst überhaupt nicht weiter.

Es ist wirklich erstaunlich wie Pascal mit älteren Prozessoren performed, teure upgrades kann man sich hier sparen. 
Ich denke das wird bei Turing nicht viel anders sein, oder ?

Falls ihr benchmarks findet wo Turing auf älteren Cpus ala 2500/2600K oder 4670/4770K getestet wurde, bitte posten ! Es würde mich wirklich interessieren ob es hier unterschiede zwischen Turing und Pascal gibt ? Es ist zwar äusserst unwahrscheinlich aber man kann ja nie wissen.


----------



## RX480 (7. Dezember 2018)

Mach doch bitte Deinen eigenen Overhead-Thread auf. Hier gehts um Turing.
Turing wird eigentlich kaum für FHD genutzt. (da würde ja die 1060/1070 reichen)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mach doch bitte Deinen eigenen Overhead-Thread auf. Hier gehts um Turing.
> Turing wird eigentlich kaum für FHD genutzt. (da würde ja die 1060/1070 reichen)



nicht wirklich


----------



## HisN (7. Dezember 2018)

Echt, es gibt Grakas die für FHD reichen?
Meine 2080Ti jedenfalls gehört da nicht zu.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (7. Dezember 2018)

Extremist.

Ziehe persönlich Nativ gegenüber Downscaling vor.
Die Stromleitungen sehen gut aus.


----------



## HisN (7. Dezember 2018)

Und die Stromleitungen sind ja das übelste Flimmerelement im Spiel


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (8. Dezember 2018)

Herrlich, wenn man nochmal "Kind" sein darf.**

Mit der RTX2070 kommt Resident Evil 7 sowas von geil, dass man sich zurückversetzt fühlt, in die Zeit, als Resident Evil, erstmals auf der Playstation erschien.

Ein Erlebnis*
*Die Kombination aus OLED, 4k, HDR, und optimalen Anti-Aliasing bringt ein richtig krassen Realismus Kick!
OLED ist wie gemacht fürs zocken.

Gestern habe ich kurz, noch mal zum Vergleich, ein Spiel auf dem normalen PC Monitor angemacht:

Das geht gar nicht! Gar nicht mehr...
Nachdem man sich einmal an das OLED Bild gewöhnt hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2018)

HDR ist ne feine Sache.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (8. Dezember 2018)

Ja, dass auf jeden Fall.

Der Punkt ist halt, dass die LG OLED s ihre Maximalhelligkeit *nur* im HDR-Modus erreichen.


----------



## chaotium (8. Dezember 2018)

HDR wird wie Raytracing ne nebensache bleiben


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. Dezember 2018)

Bei beiden Dingen irrst du dich, glaube ich.
HDR wird vielleicht bei Spielen eine Nebensache bleiben, im Film/Serien Bereich sicher nicht. Und Raytracing wird sich über kurz oder lang bei Spielen durchsetzen, warte nur bis das auch die Konsolen können, dann wird es so gut wie jedes Spiel haben.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (8. Dezember 2018)

Ziehe mir grad Maniac auf Netflix rein: unterstützt Dolby Vision

Später gibt's ne Runde Resi 7: unterstützt HDR

Im laufe des Winters folgen BF1 und FF15: beide haben HDR 

Tja, was soll ich sagen...


----------



## chaotium (8. Dezember 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Bei beiden Dingen irrst du dich, glaube ich.
> HDR wird vielleicht bei Spielen eine Nebensache bleiben, im Film/Serien Bereich sicher nicht. Und Raytracing wird sich über kurz oder lang bei Spielen durchsetzen, warte nur bis das auch die Konsolen können, dann wird es so gut wie jedes Spiel haben.



Dachte man bei 3D auch, was passierte? Es verschwand sang und klanglos.

Achja bis die Konsolen es können, wenn die RTX2080Ti es kaum bei FHD auf 60FPS bringt, wie soll es dann eine 400 Euro Konsole schaffen?
Man sagte auch wenn die Konsole 4K wird alles schneller kommen.
Die Konsole bleibt ne 400 Euro Konsole und nicht mehr.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. Dezember 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Dachte man bei 3D auch, was passierte? Es verschwand sang und klanglos.
> 
> Achja bis die Konsolen es können, wenn die RTX2080Ti es kaum bei FHD auf 60FPS bringt, wie soll es dann eine 400 Euro Konsole schaffen?
> Man sagte auch wenn die Konsole 4K wird alles schneller kommen.
> Die Konsole bleibt ne 400 Euro Konsole und nicht mehr.


3D hatte 2 Probleme wie ich finde, fast keiner will sich eine Brille zum Filme schauen aufsetzen, die Film Studios machten zu wenig aus dem 3D. 

Ja wenn es die Konsolen können, habe ja nicht gesagt wann das sein wird. Vielleicht dauert es noch 50 Jahre (dann wäre ich 94 und genieße dann das gerade erschienene HL 3 mit Raytracing), aber es kommt


----------



## RtZk (9. Dezember 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Dachte man bei 3D auch, was passierte? Es verschwand sang und klanglos.



Echt? Komisch, sind ja nur die meisten Blockbuster in 3D im Kino, ist ja richtig verschwunden.


----------



## Shooot3r (9. Dezember 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Bei beiden Dingen irrst du dich, glaube ich.
> HDR wird vielleicht bei Spielen eine Nebensache bleiben, im Film/Serien Bereich sicher nicht. Und Raytracing wird sich über kurz oder lang bei Spielen durchsetzen, warte nur bis das auch die Konsolen können, dann wird es so gut wie jedes Spiel haben.


In bf 5 ist hdr gegenüber non hdr schon ein großer Unterschied. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (9. Dezember 2018)

Ebenso Resident Evil 7

Mit HDR steigt der Gruselfaktor enorm


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Dezember 2018)

Raytracing wird sich sicher durchsetzen, die Frage ist nur wie lange wird es dauern bis es flächendecken eingesetzt wird.

Mit klassischer Raster-Grafik wir es immer schwieriger bessere Grafik zu realisieren. Die Entwicklungskosten steigen überproportional an.

Mit Ray Tracing wir die Umsetztung verschiedener Effekte wie Schatten, Spieglungen deutlich einfacher. 

Weniger Entwicklungszeit bei gleichzeitig besserer Grafik, also auch weniger Kosten, das wünscht sich jedes Studio!

Das Problem ist nur die Leistungsanforderung. Und erst wenn die Mainstream Karten es einigermassen Flüssig hin bekommen, wird es sich richtig durchsetzen. Irgendwo, irgendwann muss man aber damit anfangen. 

Das ist keint Trend sondern eine logische Weiterentwicklung der 3D Grafik.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (9. Dezember 2018)

Gibt's mittlerweile Verbesserung en bezüglich RT Performance bei bf5?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Dezember 2018)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Gibt's mittlerweile Verbesserung en bezüglich RT Performance bei bf5?



YouTube - [4K] Battlefield 5 RTX Update! Massive Ray Tracing Performance Boosts + More!


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Dezember 2018)

Doppel... sorry


----------



## chaotium (9. Dezember 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> YouTube - [4K] Battlefield 5 RTX Update! Massive Ray Tracing Performance Boosts + More!



Naja ist ja schonmal eine verbesserung. Aber hey bei Shootern isses mir egal ob sich da was Spiegelt.
Bei Skyrim wärs geilomatiko


----------



## Gurdi (9. Dezember 2018)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Ziehe mir grad Maniac auf Netflix rein: unterstützt Dolby Vision
> 
> Später gibt's ne Runde Resi 7: unterstützt HDR
> 
> ...



Ich hab zig Spiele auf der Platte die HDR unterstützen, eigentlich kommen alle aktuellen Titel mit HDR Unterstützung.
Strange Brigade, Resident Evil, ACO, Battlefront 2, Shadow Warrior,  Forza Horizon 4 etc.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. Dezember 2018)

Das muß ich doch mal fragen. 
Es spielen hier, mit einer Turing Karte, doch sicher auch Forza Horizon 4. 

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Spiel, seit ich die 2080ti habe, läuft das Spiel nicht mehr in UHD, HDR und maximaler (Ultra/Extrem) Grafik. Ich starte das Spiel, es wird geladen, ich klicke auf Fahren oder wie es heist im Hauptmenü, dann wird die Welt geladen und man sieht das Spiel Menü, da klicke ich dann auf Fahren, und ich sehe mein Haus und das Auto die Kamera zoomt ins Auto und es würde los gehen. Da genau (manchmal kann ich sogar paar Meter fahren) hängt sich das Spiel auf. Spiele ich mit den Ultra Settings läuft es. Aber das ist nicht mein Anspruch, wenn es höhere Settings gibt will ich die auch haben...


----------



## Gurdi (9. Dezember 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das muß ich doch mal fragen.
> Es spielen hier, mit einer Turing Karte, doch sicher auch Forza Horizon 4.
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Spiel, seit ich die 2080ti habe, läuft das Spiel nicht mehr in UHD, HDR und maximaler (Ultra/Extrem) Grafik. Ich starte das Spiel, es wird geladen, ich klicke auf Fahren oder wie es heist im Hauptmenü, dann wird die Welt geladen und man sieht das Spiel Menü, da klicke ich dann auf Fahren, und ich sehe mein Haus und das Auto die Kamera zoomt ins Auto und es würde los gehen. Da genau (manchmal kann ich sogar paar Meter fahren) hängt sich das Spiel auf. Spiele ich mit den Ultra Settings läuft es. Aber das ist nicht mein Anspruch, wenn es höhere Settings gibt will ich die auch haben...



Mal die einzelnen Einstellungen durch probiert, HDR deaktivert?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. Dezember 2018)

Nein, da ist mir ehrlich gesagt der Aufwand zu groß (ja ich bin faul ).


----------



## Gurdi (9. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann dir zumindest bestätigen das die Einstellungen generell funktionieren da ich Forza auch im MaxOut mit HDR zocke und es funktioniert.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Dezember 2018)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Mit den Schrauben ist echt komisch, viele verschiedene längen. Aber v naja passt. Mit dem pad zuschneiden ist auch ********. Aber aussehen tut tut der echt gut.


Ich habe nur die kurzen Schrauben genommen... Halt bis auf die Slotblende, da habe ich ne dickere Schraube genommen. 

Mal ne Frage zu den Pads - die Pads für die VRAM-Module sind ja schon vorgeschnitten und auf so einen Streifen geklebt. Da zieht man ja auf der Oberseite die Folie ab, klebt diese Seite dann auf die VRAM-Bausteine und zieht das Pad dann vorsichtig vom Trägerstreifen ab. Hatte aber nur ich den Eindruck, als hätten die Pads aufseiten des Streifens, wo die draufgeklebt waren, noch so eine Schutzfolie, die aber nicht abgeht? 

Die Seite der Pads wo die auf den Streifen geklebt waren hat sich jedenfalls sehr nach Folie bzw. Plastik angefühlt, ich habe da aber keine abziehen können. Nur von der Oberseite der Pads konnte ich ne Folie abziehen - und halt die Pads an sich vom Trägerstreifen.
Diese Seite die sich nach Plastik anfühlt hat auf den RAM-Bausteinen jedenfalls nicht gehaftet... Dafür hielt die am Kupfer ganz gut.



-Gast- schrieb:


> Hier musst du wirklich genau schauen. Brauchen tust du nur lauter gleiche. Ausser die eine, die durch die Slotblende geht, die ist etwas länger.


Dahingehend muss ich echt mal sagen: Die EK-Anleitung ist echt schei*e. Vorallem, weil die nicht mal mehr in gedruckter Form beiliegt - bei 130€ für den günstigsten Kühler hätten EK die paar Cent für ne gedruckte Anleitung auch nicht wehgetan. 



RX480 schrieb:


> Der Index ist nach m.E. etwas verzerrt durch die NV-FE mit rel. hoher TDP. Die Kleineren sind ja dagegen etwas ausgebremst.


Die NVidia FE hat nur nach oben ein relativ großes Powerlimit. Auf Standard hat die z.B. im Falle der 2080 genau wie alle anderen 2080er mit Referenz-VBIOS (nicht wie z.B. bei meiner MSI Duke, wo das Powerlimit @stock schon bei 245W liegt, aber nur bis 254W angehoben werden kann) A-Chip ne TDP von 225W.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich kann dir zumindest bestätigen das die Einstellungen generell funktionieren da ich Forza auch im MaxOut mit HDR zocke und es funktioniert.


Tat es bei mir ja mit der GTX1080ti auch. Es ist mir ein Rätsel warum es, bei mir, mit der RTX2080ti nicht mehr läuft. Und es ist auch egal welcher Turning Treiber.


----------



## -Gast- (9. Dezember 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu den Pads - die Pads für die VRAM-Module sind ja schon vorgeschnitten und auf so einen Streifen geklebt. Da zieht man ja auf der Oberseite die Folie ab, klebt diese Seite dann auf die VRAM-Bausteine und zieht das Pad dann vorsichtig vom Trägerstreifen ab. Hatte aber nur ich den Eindruck, als hätten die Pads aufseiten des Streifens, wo die draufgeklebt waren, noch so eine Schutzfolie, die aber nicht abgeht?



Die Pads haben auf beiden Seiten Folien! Eine blaue flexible und eine durchsichtige etwas härtere (wie ne billige displayschutzfolie von der Härte her).
EDIT: Achso, jetzt kapier ichs. Nein, es gibt nur diesen Streifen, wo sie drauf sind und das blaue. Eine Seite klebt in der Tat etwas besser, als die andere.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Dezember 2018)

-Gast- schrieb:


> Die Pads haben auf beiden Seiten Folien! Eine blaue flexible und eine durchsichtige etwas härtere (wie ne billige displayschutzfolie von der Härte her).
> EDIT: Achso, jetzt kapier ichs. Nein, es gibt nur diesen Streifen, wo sie drauf sind und das blaue. Eine Seite klebt in der Tat etwas besser, als die andere.


Ja genau. Einmal diese "billige Displayschutzfolie"  die quasi den Trägerstreifen für die Pads darstellt und dann die blaue dünne Folie, die auf der gut klebenden Seite angebracht ist auf der man die Pads auf die VRAM-Module klebt (und natürlich vorher die blaue Folie abgezogen hat ).

Wenn das mit der einen schlecht klebenden Seite aber normal ist, bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Dezember 2018)

wenn Samsungs 7nm wirklich ansatzweise so gut wird könnt es bald richtig abgehen 

https://fuse.wikichip.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/samsung-density-14nm-5nm.png

Nvidia hat scheinbar schon Produkte dafür geplant ... sicherlich erstmal Ampere ... aber wer weiß was noch


----------



## Gurdi (9. Dezember 2018)

Es wird wohl erst der 8nm Node kommen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es wird wohl erst der 8nm Node kommen.



möglich, aber wenn das mit den 60MT/mm² für 8nm hinkommt wäre es immerhin noch 2,x höhere Packdichte

also im Vergleich zum GP107


----------



## Gurdi (9. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin da aktuell noch etwas skeptisch was den Optimismus auf einen schnellen Wechsel zu 8nm bei Samsung betrifft.
Turing wurde bewusst auf 12nm gesetzt, 10nm war bei Samsung bereits verfügbar wurde aber nicht verwendet aufgrund der absehbar schlechten Ausbeute bei den großen Chips.

Ich denke nicht dass es so leicht ist auf 8nm zu wechseln nächstes Jahr, zumal die aktuellen Fertigungsprobleme bei Turing ja bereits im 12nm verfahren auftreten.


----------



## Ralle@ (9. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke auch dass ein so großer Chip wie bei Turing in 8nm nicht wirtschaftlich wäre, aktuell zumindest nicht. Da wird man eher auf Einsteiger und Mittelklasse Chips setzen, das könnt ich mir gut vorstellen und würde mit 8nm auch Sinn machen wenn die Ausbeute hoch genug ist und die Chips leicht zu produzieren sind.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Dezember 2018)

Ein UHD(schätze Mal "Ultra High Density") Prozess klingt soweit nicht nach GPU geeignet. HP(High Performance) schon eher. Und das wäre dann erst der "7nm".


----------



## godest (10. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe mir die Gainward GeForce RTX 2070 zugelegt und wollte diese  Übertakten (und Undervolten).
Ich habe mit dem MSI Overclocking Scaner die unten dargestellte Kurve erreicht und erreiche unter Furmark bei 67° 1905Mhz und 0,962V.
Hierbei kommt es manchmal vor das ich die 100% der TDP (175W) überschreite. Wäre dies unpassend?

Kann ich eigentlich das Power Limit erhöhen wenn ich nur über einen Stromversorgungs Pin verfüge und würde dies Sinn machen?

Würde die Memory Clock Erhöhung mir was bringen? Ich habe gehört das man hierbei bis zu 500Mhz höher gehen kann. Hab hierbei kurzzeitig den Clock bis um 500Mhz erhöht, hab jedoch keine FPS Änderung im Furmark gesehen

Vielen Dank schonmal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Dezember 2018)

Was haben manche Leute immer mit diesem Furmark? Furmark beschneidet die Leistung und oft wird hierbei noch nicht mal der max. Takt erreicht was die Karte unter Stock normal hätte. Nutze lieber andere Programme wie Heaven, Valley, Superposition oder 3Dmark als Benchmark. Und natürlich reale Tests mit Spielen selber. Denn in diesen Benchmark sollte dann ein Unterschied mit den erreichten FPS und Punkte ersichtlich sein.

Das ganze lässt sich hiermit besser testen da es es ehe kein großen Mehrgewinn geben wird, es jedoch Messbar sein wird.
Mit meiner 2080 Grafikkarte kann ich den VRam bis zu 1000Mhz erhöhen.
Was ich aber auch nur für Benchmark nutze.

Hier ein Test von mir: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG MAXIMUS XI HERO


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Dezember 2018)

Ist es nicht sogar so, dass sowohl der Nvidia Treiber wie auch der AMD Treiber Furmark erkennen und in eine Art Schutzmodus gehen? (glaube das mal gelesen zu haben.)

Um das Thema, sterbende 2080ti, scheint es auch ruhiger zu werden. Vielleicht gab es wirklich nur bei einem Fertiger (scheinbar Foxconn), welcher die FE und andere Partner Karten fertigt, Probleme.

Ein Grundlegendes Problem des Micron Ram, des GPU-Die oder aus des FE Designe scheint man, dann langsam ausschließen zu können. Durch die Größe des TU102 und das nicht ganz optimale Platinen Layout, haben die Anforderungen an die Fertiger erhöht, da haben aber einige das ganze auf die leichte Schulter genommen...


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2018)

Vor der Erfindung der PowerTargets hat man sowas Mal gemacht. Heute wird die Karte ja eh automatisch auf ihr PT begrenzt, da braucht es keine exe-Blacklist mehr.


----------



## godest (10. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Was haben manche Leute immer mit diesem Furmark? Furmark beschneidet die Leistung und oft wird hierbei noch nicht mal der max. Takt erreicht was die Karte unter Stock normal hätte. Nutze lieber andere Programme wie Heaven, Valley, Superposition oder 3Dmark als Benchmark. Und natürlich reale Tests mit Spielen selber. Denn in diesen Benchmark sollte dann ein Unterschied mit den erreichten FPS und Punkte ersichtlich sein.
> 
> Das ganze lässt sich hiermit besser testen da es es ehe kein großen Mehrgewinn geben wird, es jedoch Messbar sein wird.
> Mit meiner 2080 Grafikkarte kann ich den VRam bis zu 1000Mhz erhöhen.
> ...



Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Furmark war ein Relikt noch aus den alten Zeiten, was der Bauer kennt...

Ich habe einige Tests mit 3Dmark durchgeführt:
Orignale Kurve
MSI OC Kurve
MSI OC Kurve (+500Mhz Mem)  
MSI OC Kurve (+400Mhz Mem) 
MSI OC Kurve (+300Mhz Mem) 
MSI OC Kurve (+500Mhz Mem) 

Was würdest du davon halten? Zuerst ist die Punktzahl bei +500Mhz gedroppt (deswegen bin ich runter gegangen), aber scheinbar hat er die 500Mhz verkraftet.

Warum erhöhst du den VRam nur für Benchmarks? Weil dies unter normalen spielen nichts bringt?

Was wäre in meinem Fall mit der Power Limit Erhöhung bzw der TDP Überschreitung?


----------



## IICARUS (10. Dezember 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ist es nicht sogar so, dass sowohl der Nvidia Treiber wie auch der AMD Treiber Furmark erkennen und in eine Art Schutzmodus gehen? (glaube das mal gelesen zu haben.)


Richtig und die meisten wissen es nicht und glauben dann die Grafikkarte würde nicht richtig an seine Leistung kommen, wie letztens in einem Thema.



godest schrieb:


> Warum erhöhst du den VRam nur für Benchmarks? Weil dies unter normalen spielen nichts bringt?


Mit Benchmarks bringt es satte Punkte, in Spiele bringt es vielleicht auch noch ein paar FPS mehr, aber am ende kommt es auf 10 FPS mehr oder weniger auch nicht an. Im einem Benchmark hatte ich bis 1000 MHz VRam gesetzt was so auch gut durch lief, aber das wäre Grenze und damit würde ich kein 24/7 betreiben. Nutze aber etwas OC in Spielen, so habe ich mich für 2055 MHZ und 7300 MHz VRam entschieden. Das macht etwa 10 FPS aus. Zumindest bewege ich mich um 10 FPS öfters höher, denn so genau kann ich nicht erkennen was es im Spiel ausmacht da die FPS ja nicht konstant sind.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Dezember 2018)

Wenn jetzt auch schon etwas älter, finde ich noch immer, dass man mit Heaven (4K und alles, wirklich alles auf max 8x MSAA....) die GPU sehr gut belasten kann und dieser Benchmark realtiv sensibel auf Portabilitätsprobleme reagiert. 

Klar ist natürlich, dass bei OC eingelich nie eine Wirklich 1000% Garantie besteht, dass es auch stabil ist. 

Folding@Home zeigt extrem schnell Fehler, wenn das OC nicht stabil ist, ohne dass das System Abstürzt oder sich sonst bemerkbar macht. Jedoch kann man auch hier ein OC erreichten welches über X Stunden super läuft, bei 24/7 in einer Woche aber 1-2 Fehler auftreten. Ja sorry, da kann dann nicht die Rede von Rock-Stable sein. Gaming-Stable ja, wenn das einem reicht...

Und hier stelle ich mir die Frage, Leute welche sogar unter Luft, mit der 2080ti über 2100mhz erreichen, wie Stabil dies wirklich ist. 

Was mir fehlt ist eine richtiger VRam Tester. Für den Systemram haben wir alles mögliche, wobei ich noch immer auf Memtest86+ schwöre.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Dezember 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt auch schon etwas älter, finde ich noch immer, dass man mit Heaven (4K und alles, wirklich alles auf max 8x MSAA....) die GPU sehr gut belasten kann und dieser Benchmark realtiv sensibel auf Portabilitätsprobleme reagiert.
> 
> Klar ist natürlich, dass bei OC eingelich nie eine Wirklich 1000% Garantie besteht, dass es auch stabil ist.
> 
> ...



5 Ways to Check the Memory of Your Video Card For Errors • Raymond.CC


----------



## godest (10. Dezember 2018)

Vielen Dank,

wie würde es mit der Power Limit Erhöhung aussehen? Die aktuelle TDP beträgt  175 Watt und ich verfüge nur über einen Stromstecker.
Ein Stromstecker liefert 150W und über PCI kann man nochmal 25W bekommen. Darf ich somit das Power Limit nicht erhöhen?


----------



## HisN (10. Dezember 2018)

Die Stecker verkraften mehr als ihre Spezifikation sagt. 
Aber wie alles OC verkürzt es die Lebenszeit der Komponenten.
Ich hab z.b. ein 450W Bios auf meiner 2080TI drauf.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Dezember 2018)

Eigentlich willte ich auch das 450W Bios testen, einfach um ein Drosselen noch besser zu vermeiden. Beim 373W Bios rennt sie schon sehr selten ins PT, manchmal dann doch.

Ich möchte aber dass als Hersteller EVGA eingegetragen bleibt, deshalb hoffe ich auf das Kingpin Bios.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## godest (10. Dezember 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Die Stecker verkraften mehr als ihre Spezifikation sagt.
> Aber wie alles OC verkürzt es die Lebenszeit der Komponenten.
> Ich hab z.b. ein 450W Bios auf meiner 2080TI drauf.



Danke, an sich ist es ja zz nicht notwenig (habe noch nen 1080p Monitor)...dann lasse ich das nur bei der MSI OC Kurve.
Das heißt ich hätte das Power Limit um zB 15% anheben können und wäre bei 200W gelandet ohne Probleme.

Die MSI OC Kurve ist aber an sich nur ein Undervolting was dazu führ das ich bei gleichem Strom (=Leistung) einen höheren Takt bekomme...sollte also nicht die Lebenszeit reduzieren (nur zum Verständnis).

Habe auch den Memory Clock bei assassins creed odyssey ausprobiert...konnte die 1000Mhz draufpacken...FPS technisch habe ich kein Unterschied gespürt. 
Wie kommt es eigentlich das man wirklich so hoch gehen konnte? Ich habe in Foren gelesen das man so 200-500 hoch gehen kann bevor Artefakte auftauchen.

Ich habe auch oft von den magischen 2 Ghz gelesen...die habe ich auch erreicht.
Ist das eine Daumenregel das man ohne Probleme mit Default-Kühlung so hoch gehen kann?


----------



## RtZk (10. Dezember 2018)

So wie die Nvidia Karten out of the Box ausgeliefert sind, kannst du nur noch durch sehr starkes OC einen spürbaren Unterschied rausholen, das ist eigentlich nur Spielerei, du kannst das OC auch sein lassen, wenn es dir nicht um den Spaß geht, sondern du höhere FPS zum Ziel hast.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (10. Dezember 2018)

Hallo?!
Bei meiner 2070 Armor hat das OC 2-3 FPS min. mehr gebracht 

Die Afterburner auto OC Funktion, hat die Karte übrigens in einen nicht stabilen Bereich getrieben...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Dezember 2018)

die sollte dann ja ne 1070 verprügeln

Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2060 OC pictured, features 1920 CUDA cores | VideoCardz.com

Edit: ach, das steht ja schon seit ner Weile auf der Main xD


----------



## Gurdi (10. Dezember 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> die sollte dann ja ne 1070 verprügeln
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2060 OC pictured, features 1920 CUDA cores | VideoCardz.com



Hmmm 2070 -16% Shader. Kommt drauf an ob das Interface beschnitten ist was sehr wahrscheinlich ist. Dann verliert die Karte sowohl an Shadern, wie auch an Bandbreite und wahrscheinlich auch an Takt bei einmal 6Pin.
Ich denke es wird sein wie bei den Karten davor.+- selbe Leistung wie die 1070 mit 2GB weniger Speicher.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Dezember 2018)

ne 1070 hat 1920 Shader und 256GB/s

ne 2060 hat 1920 Shader und wahrscheinlich 336 GB/s (448GB/s *3/4)

die 6GB könnten natürlich bremsen aber ansonsten denk ich wohl etwas schneller als 1070


----------



## Gurdi (10. Dezember 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ne 1070 hat 1920 Shader und 256GB/s
> 
> ne 2060 hat 1920 Shader und wahrscheinlich 336 GB/s (448GB/s *3/4)
> 
> die 6GB könnten natürlich bremsen aber ansonsten denk ich wohl etwas schneller als 1070



Dann vielleicht wieder mit A und non A Chip. Denke der Takt dürfte etwas eingebremst sein beim non A durch die TDP. Nehmen wir mal 150 Watt an +11% sind dann knapp 165Watt.1070er Custom dann würde ich sagen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dann vielleicht wieder mit A und non A Chip. Denke der Takt dürfte etwas eingebremst sein beim non A durch die TDP. Nehmen wir mal 150 Watt an +11% sind dann knapp 165Watt.1070er Custom dann würde ich sagen.



mal sehen wie das Powerlimit wird

in speicherbandbreitelimitierten Spielen könnte es nen guten Boost geben


btw. wäre jemand an nem GDDR6 OC Test interessiert und ob ab ner bestimmten Frequenz die Leistung schlechter wird anstatt besser?


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (11. Dezember 2018)

Wie sehen eigentlich meine Aussichten auf bf5, in 4k, mit dxr aus?
(2070 + 1600 @3,8ghz)

Ich brauche keinesfalls konstante 60fps...


----------



## IICARUS (11. Dezember 2018)

Glaube das kannst vergessen.
Habe DXR gestern mit meinen 1440P getestet und normalerweise Spiel ich mit DX12 auf etwa 90 FPS +/- und Ultra Einstellungen, Skalierung auf 100%.
Mit DXR musste ich auf Hoch gehen und bekam nur noch an die 60-70 FPS und hatte dazu schon RTX auf niedrig gesetzt gehabt. Das ganze ist zwar sehr nett aber noch nicht so gut ausgereift. 

Ich habe mich am ende für ohne RTX entschieden.


----------



## Snowhack (11. Dezember 2018)

Jungs ich melde mich auch mal wieder

 bei der Inspiration der PCGH News zum Kryographics Next 2080  Ti  hab ich natürlich gleich zugeschlagen

Was für ein Monster an Kühler und wo bitte bekommt man schon eine (aktiven) Backplate mit Heatpipe-Verbindung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wasse...kg-schwere-Wasserkuehler-vorgestellt-1271090/


Bei der Lieferzeit bin ich nur mal gespannt.


----------



## gaussmath (11. Dezember 2018)

@snow: Ziemlich sexy der Kühler. Da könnte ich auch schwach werden...


----------



## HisN (11. Dezember 2018)

Ich mag die aktive Backplate von AC nicht, bzw. deren Anbindung.
Als ich vor ein paar Jahren meine erste gekauft habe, musste ich feststellen dass sie so "FETT" war, das ich die Karte nicht mehr im 1. Slot verbauen konnte, weil sie an die Ram-Slots gestoßen ist. Kein Problem, X99, kommt sie halt in den 2. X16-Slot.
Das nächste was mir sauer aufgestoßen ist, ist die "Verbindung" vom Wasser zur Backplate.
Das ist nämlich nur eine Heatpipe die in das Terminal geschoben ist. Und wenn man da nicht verdammt aufpasst, dann verliert man den O-Ring, der das ganze Abdichtet, solange die Heatpipe nämlich nicht festgeschraubt ist, solange hängt sie nur lose im Terminal rum, und beim auspacken hat man sie plötzlich in der Hand und wundert sich warum ein lose rumfliegender O-Ring in der Packung liegt.

Naja, gibt schlimmeres. Wir freuen uns über Dein Erfahrungsbericht AC vs. EK.
Ich konnte mich noch nicht dazu durchringen den Kühler zu tauschen.


Meine Turing ist gerade unter den Weihnachtsbaum gewandert, bzw. hat ein neues Heim bekommen^^
Bunt isses geworden, hätte ich gar nicht von mir gedacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (11. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit DXR musste ich auf Hoch gehen und bekam nur noch an die 60-70 FPS und hatte dazu schon RTX auf niedrig gesetzt gehabt.


Ok verstehe, 
allerdings würde ich da 30 bis 40 fps + höhere Settings bevorzugen.


----------



## sunyego (11. Dezember 2018)

HARDOCP schrieb:
			
		

> Here is your RTX 2070 vs. GTX 1080 "Clock-for-Clock" performance testing, which just so happens to be the default performance anyway of both cards in games. That’s a nice coincidence we did not expect!



Ich habe einen sehr interessanten Test gefunden wo drei beliebte Custom modelle gegeneinander antreten, schaut euch das mal an. 

MSI GeForce RTX 2070 GAMING Z vs MSI GeForce GTX 1080 GAMING X vs ASUS ROG STRIX RX Vega 64 OC

[H]ardOCP: MSI GeForce RTX 2070 GAMING Z Performance Review


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (11. Dezember 2018)

@HisN

Früher war mehr Lametta


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Dezember 2018)

Dann hier auch mal mein neues Spielzeug, brauche jetzt nur etwas freizeit...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (11. Dezember 2018)

Ist bf5 grafisch noch krasser, als bf1?
DRX außer acht gelassen.


----------



## chaotium (11. Dezember 2018)

Ich finds gleich. Merke persönlich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## -Gast- (12. Dezember 2018)

Mir geht's inzwischen auch so. Ab nem gewissen Punkt merkt man einfach n icht mehr, was da noch besser oder schöner sein soll. Man hat, wenn man wirklich das Spiel spielt, garkeine Zeit, die Details zu beachten.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (12. Dezember 2018)

Grafisch hat sich aber ordentlich was getan

YouTube


----------



## DaEins (12. Dezember 2018)

Hat jemand von euch eine RTX 2080 als DHE (Blower) im Einsatz? 

Würde gerne wissen ob die Lautstärke ähnlich zu den 10x0 Karten ist.  

Bei Geizhals hat z. B. die Asus Turbo einen 80mm Lüfter, anstatt den typischen 65mm. Hat auch im Test bei PCGH nicht schlecht abgeschnitten.


----------



## arcDaniel (12. Dezember 2018)

Neuer Treiber

Download NVIDIA GeForce Graphics Drivers | TechPowerUp


----------



## Mimimimimi (12. Dezember 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Neuer Treiber
> 
> Download NVIDIA GeForce Graphics Drivers | TechPowerUp


Support für DLSS in Final Fantasy


----------



## HisN (12. Dezember 2018)

Da der Support vom Game kommen muss ... bin ich ja gespannt.
Denn in der Demo gehts ja schon.


----------



## ShirKhan (12. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe nun meine MSI 2070 Armor (1620 MHz). Preise sind leider stabil (hoch) geblieben, sodass der Aufpreis von rd. 80 EUR zur Gaming Z (1830 MHz) zu viel war.

Ich erwähne die Megahertz, weil hier und ein paar Beiträge zurück von "kastrierten" 1620 MHz-Karten (Non-FE, Non-A-Chip) die Rede war.

Also, ich kann mich nicht beklagen: Die Non-A-Armor boostet @stock um die 1800 MHz und bleibt dabei leise (<50% Lüfter) und kühl (<65°C).
Der Afterburner OC-Scanner zeigt mir +198 MHz an, was zu bisher stabilem Spieletakt zwischen 1950 und 2000 MHz führt. Max = 2025.

Der Speicher geht bisher problemlos +1000 MHz, wobei ich ab +600 keinen FPS-Unterschied mehr messen konnte.

Klar, insgesamt reden wir hier über "nur" 3-5 FPS bei 30W Mehrverbrauch. Aber, rein von den Taktraten her: kastriert ist anders, oder?


----------



## IICARUS (12. Dezember 2018)

Also ich konnte jetzt nach dem Update RTX in BF5 auch auf Mittel stellen um mit 70 FPS spielen zu können.
Gestern noch musste ich auf niedrig stellen damit ich noch 60 FPS halten konnte, der Rest war gestern und heute auf hoch eingestellt.
Ohne RTX komme ich normal mit Ultra und Skalierung auf 100% auf etwa 80-90 FPS und gelegentlich auch auf die 100 FPS.


----------



## ShirKhan (12. Dezember 2018)

Wenn ich ausloten will, ob jenseits des erzeugten Profils des OC-Scanners noch Luft ist, weiß ich, wie ich die Kurve im OC-Editor manuell hochziehe. Ich schließe dann den OC-Editor und bestätige die Übernahme per Haken. AB speichert das Profil dann zwar ab. Aber nicht mehr mit dem Hinweis "Curve" bei "Core Clock", sondern als feste MHz-Zahl.

Was mache ich falsch? Wie speichere ich eine manuell angepasste Curve als "Curve"?

Edit: HisN hat hier dazu vor kurzem mal was gepostet IIRR. Ich finds aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (12. Dezember 2018)

Mimimimimi schrieb:


> Support für DLSS in Final Fantasy


Wie cool ist das denn


----------



## FortuneHunter (13. Dezember 2018)

Final Fantasy 15 läd grade eine 14,3 GByte großes Update. Grund ist der DSLL Support: Nvidia’s latest GPU driver lets you enable deep learning super sampling in Final Fantasy 15 | PC Gamer

Viel Spaß beim testen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PkELfMIqb78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## arcDaniel (13. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin dann mal gespannt auf die ersten Meldungen von DLSS in einem nicht vorhersehbaren Spiel


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal gespannt auf die ersten Meldungen von DLSS in einem nicht vorhersehbaren Spiel



In dem Video sieht es schon mal gut aus. Wobei ich ja immer lustig finde wie bei so vergleichen der Kontrast variiert


----------



## arcDaniel (13. Dezember 2018)

Benchmark, wo die Kampfsequenz Zufall ist und das Werbe-Video sind zwar vielversprechend, richtig selbst In-Game ist aber immer was anderes. Ein "schönen" ist nicht möglich.

Leider ist das Spiel mit im Moment zu teuer. Ich habe es auf der X1 durch, also keinen wirklichen Grund es nochmal zu kaufen, ausser um DLSS zu probieren. Dies wäre mir einen 10ner Wert, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Mimimimimi (13. Dezember 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal gespannt auf die ersten Meldungen von DLSS in einem nicht vorhersehbaren Spiel


Sollte mit AI ja kein Problem. Die AI lernt ja nicht Szenen, sondern Objekte.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (13. Dezember 2018)

Kann man dass glauben, was bei 3:40min. gesagt wird?

YouTube


----------



## Mimimimimi (13. Dezember 2018)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Kann man dass glauben, was bei 3:40min. gesagt wird?
> 
> YouTube


Das Video ist im August, also wohl Beta/Alpha. Da würde mich das nicht wundern.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (13. Dezember 2018)

Ups, dass habe ich doch glatt übersehen


----------



## RX480 (14. Dezember 2018)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Ich habe nun meine MSI 2070 Armor (1620 MHz). Preise sind leider stabil (hoch) geblieben, sodass der Aufpreis von rd. 80 EUR zur Gaming Z (1830 MHz) zu viel war.



Was wäre denn mit Dieser für 499,-€ ?
8GB MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Armor DDR6 (Retail) - RTX 2070 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks
edit: wieder auf 525,-€

Am Ende scheinen die 64er Preise doch langsam die 2070er erschwinglich zu machen.
WinWin für alle Farben.

Die Palit 2080 gibt es auch wieder zum guten Preis 689,-€.
8GB Palit GeForce RTX 2080 GamingPro OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 | Mindfactory.de
edit: schon wieder auf 729,-€


----------



## IICARUS (14. Dezember 2018)

Jeder Hersteller packt sein Werks OC drauf, in diesem Sinn lohnt es sich nicht das Z Modell zu kaufen um mehr Takt zu haben, da dieser höherer Takt auch mit eigenem OC leicht erreicht werden kann.


----------



## RtZk (14. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Jeder Hersteller packt sein Werks OC drauf, in diesem Sinn lohnt es sich nicht das Z Modell zu kaufen um mehr Takt zu haben, da dieser höherer Takt auch mit eigenem OC leicht erreicht werden kann.



Der Kühler der Gaming Z ist klar besser und hier heißt es außerdem non A Chip (Armor) vs A Chip (Z). 
PT, sowie ein Custom PCB? (nicht sicher ob es eines hat) außer Acht gelassen.


----------



## RX480 (14. Dezember 2018)

Ich meinte eigentlich nur, das die Armor im Angebot ist.
Nach dem guten Ergebnis von Nilson doch für Manche ne Überlegung wert.

Die Z ist nach m.E. zu nah an der 2080. (vom Preis her)


----------



## IICARUS (14. Dezember 2018)

Mit den 2080er habe ich mir dieses nicht genau angesehen, bin jetzt eher von Pascal ausgegangen.
Aber ich kann bei mir kein A Chips raus erkennen und dennoch macht meine Grafikkarte 2130 MHz und 8000 MHz OC mit.
Soweit mir richtig bekannt ist hat meine Grafikkarte das PCB von der Gaming X verbaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG MAXIMUS XI HERO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (14. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Aber ich kann bei mir kein A Chips raus erkennen und dennoch macht meine Grafikkarte 2130 MHz und 8000 MHz OC mit.



Mit 260W TDP geht halt Einiges.
8GB MSI GeForce RTX 2080 SEA HAWK EK X Wasser PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 | Mindfactory.de

Die Palit hätte nur 225W gehabt. 
Wie sind da eigentlich die Erfahrungen mit flashen?


----------



## IICARUS (14. Dezember 2018)

Habe meine noch nicht geflasht und werde es auch nicht machen da ich mit dem OC zufrieden bin.


----------



## RX480 (14. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe meine noch nicht geflasht und werde es auch nicht machen da ich mit dem OC zufrieden bin.



Du hast ja auch schon ne hohe TDP.
Meinte eher die Leutchen mit 215-225W.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Dezember 2018)

Habe dich dann falsch verstanden... sorry.


----------



## RX480 (14. Dezember 2018)

Keine Ursache, hast schon ein feines Stück Technik. Viel Spass damit.


----------



## RtZk (14. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich nur, das die Armor im Angebot ist.
> Nach dem guten Ergebnis von Nilson doch für Manche ne Überlegung wert.
> 
> Die Z ist nach m.E. zu nah an der 2080. (vom Preis her)



Finde ich nicht, zumindest nicht an den guten Custom Modellen , die sind bei mindestens 800€.


----------



## ShirKhan (14. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn mit Dieser für 499,-€ ?
> 8GB MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Armor DDR6 (Retail) - RTX 2070 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks
> 
> Am Ende scheinen die 64er Preise doch langsam die 2070er erschwinglich zu machen.
> WinWin für alle Farben.


Hier brauchts wohl auch ein Edit oder zwei: 

- Ups, wieder auf 519,-
- Ups, nicht mehr lieferbar 

Wie Mann's macht, es kann immer falsch sein. Die ca. 525,- für die Armor stehen aber seit mindestens Mitte November, hab's täglich beobachtet (und man siehts ja auch im Preischart von z.B. idealo).


----------



## ShirKhan (14. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Jeder Hersteller packt sein Werks OC drauf, in diesem Sinn lohnt es sich nicht das Z Modell zu kaufen um mehr Takt zu haben, da dieser höherer Takt auch mit eigenem OC leicht erreicht werden kann.





RtZk schrieb:


> Der Kühler der Gaming Z ist klar besser und hier heißt es außerdem non A Chip (Armor) vs A Chip (Z).
> PT, sowie ein Custom PCB? (nicht sicher ob es eines hat) außer Acht gelassen.



Der Gaming-Z-Kühler ist noch stärker, da hast du recht. Der Armor-Kühler ist nach mehrfacher Testermeinung aber reichlich bis überdimensioniert bemessen für den Non-A-Chip. Kühlere Komponenten kann heißen: mehr Taktreserven, wissen wir ja.

Ein Custom PCB hat die Armor scheint's auch:

_"Der im Vergleich zur Founders Edition günstige Preis (120 Euro weniger) hält MSI nicht davon ab, die RTX 2070 Armor mit Features zu versehen, die meist nur bei höherpreisigen Modellen zu finden sind. Dazu zählen eine selbst entworfene Platine, eine Backplate zur Stabilisierung auf der Rückseite, Lüfterstillstand im Leerlauf und eine seitliche RGB-Beleuchtung [...]."_

(Quelle: Nvidia Geforce RTX 2070 im Test - Gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhaeltnis!)

Aber natürlich bleibt noch die höhere Leistungsaufnahme der OC-Modelle sowie A vs. Non-A-Chip. Das lässt sich auch nicht wegdiskutieren, denke ich. Andererseits gibt es bei den Chips womöglich doch eine größere Streubreite als gedacht, und ein Non-A kann ausnahmsweise auch mal besser gehen als ein A. Könnte doch sein?


----------



## Gurdi (14. Dezember 2018)

Die Armor ist ganz klar die beste Karte im LineUp. Kühlung mehr als ausreichen, Preis angemessen. Was will man mehr? Mit OC geht bei den A Chips eh kaum was.


----------



## RX480 (14. Dezember 2018)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Hier brauchts wohl auch ein Edit oder zwei:
> 
> - Ups, wieder auf 519,-
> - Ups, nicht mehr lieferbar
> ...



edit --> done

War heute Vormittag aber echt mal im Mindstar als 2 Versionen einmal 525 und einmal 499.
Können evtl. Rückläufer sein oder B-Ware, hat aber nichts dran gestanden.

@RtZk
Die Palit war ja schon nen A-Chip mit 215/225W. Da noch flashen, ggf. h2o und basta. Mehr Custom wäre nur für Scorer oder Garantiefreaks von Interesse.
Zum selben Zeitpunkt noch 1..2..3 Pärchen 140x25 LED GreenCorsair-Lüfter a 7,-€ aus dem Mindstar und man brauchte net mal h2o.(leider out)
Die Palit ist wieder drin: 1x 215W und 1x 225W !?
8GB Palit GeForce RTX 2080 GamingPro OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 | Mindfactory.de
(werde hier aber nicht mehr editieren, Das sind halt Mindstar-Angebote befristet)


----------



## chaotium (15. Dezember 2018)

Wieso kann man bei Geizhals nicht mehr nach den guten oder weniger guten Chips auswählen?


----------



## RX480 (15. Dezember 2018)

Bei MF gehts bei der 2080 noch.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. Dezember 2018)

Pc aufrüstung

Jungs, da sucht wer ne 2070 Empfehlung. Helft dem guten doch mal eben^^


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (15. Dezember 2018)

Soeben bf5 zum ersten mal gestartet, und was fehlt?!

Der Menüpunkt: 

[FONT=&quot]DXR-Reflexionsqualität

Wie ist das möglich? [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Treiber und Spiel sind auf dem neusten Stand. DX12 ist aktiviert...

Mehr ist doch nicht zutun, oder?



[/FONT]


----------



## IICARUS (15. Dezember 2018)

Doch... neues Version Windows 1809 muss drauf sein.


----------



## Dudelll (15. Dezember 2018)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Soeben bf5 zum ersten mal gestartet, und was fehlt?!
> 
> Der Menüpunkt:
> 
> ...



Brauchst das neueste Windows Update auch noch. Ist glaub Grad noch im roll out. Müsste man aver auch manuell forcieren können.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (15. Dezember 2018)

Yo, jetzt seh ich es.
Dachte das wurde schon automatisch installiert...


----------



## IICARUS (15. Dezember 2018)

Geht jetzt auch mit dem Update-Assistent.
Windows*10 herunterladen

Habe ich vor ein paar Tagen erst selbst damit aktualisiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (15. Dezember 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Pc aufrüstung



Da finde ich den Tipp von RtZk ja interessant. Wusste gar net, das die 2070 Gaming Z auch 225W TDP hat, genau wie 2080 Palit.
Wäre mal interessant, wie die Beiden im Vgl. so abschneiden. Kann man bei Beiden dann noch 14%  auf die TDP draufpacken beim OC ?
Bei der 2080 sollte doch auch mit flashen noch mehr gehen ?
Wird eigentlich mal Zeit, das Einer mit ner 2080 seine Erfahrungen mit Flashen + OC etc. postet. Wie nah kann man an die SeaHawk mit ner Air rankommen ?
Das ist doch genauso interessant wie die Ti.


----------



## Eragoss (16. Dezember 2018)

Hab Final Fantasy 15 mit DLSS ausprobiert und erreiche jetzt in 4k meistens über 60fps (Hairworks habe ich aus gelassen) die Qualität überzeugt mich und das Spiel fühlt sich wesentlich besser an, wie vorher wo ich die Auflösung für 60+ fps reduzieren musste. Bei diesen Titel hat Nvidia jetzt bei mir Plus Punkte gesammelt (zumal RTX 2080, nicht 2080TI). Hoffentlich folgen noch viele weitere Spiele die DLSS Support haben. 

Bin gespannt ob auch nochmal ein Test von der Redaktion kommt. Ist ja das 1. Spiel welches DLSS unterstützt.


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

Net schlecht, auch 260W TDP wie die SeaHawk.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (16. Dezember 2018)

Ich ko*ze gleich. Aber richtig! 
Bf5 läuft immer noch nicht...

Nachdem gestern Origin rumgestresst hat: 

[FONT=&quot]Die Verbindung zu Origin wird hergestellt, es öffnet sich für 2 Sekunden der Origin-Startbildschirm, und danach schließt sich das Programm selbstständig.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gefolgt von der Fehlermeldung: Origin hat ein erhebliches Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden[/FONT][FONT=&quot].

[/FONT]habe ich das Problem lösen können, indem ich Origin manuell deinstalliert habe.
Jetzt, nachdem ich Windows geuptatet habe, um RT aktivieren zu können, spinnt Origin auf gleiche Weise. Doch diesmal hilft manuelle Installation nicht.
Immer wieder, die oben erwähnte Fehlermeldung!
Zum erbrechen!
Tja, dann muss ich wohl die geckrackte Version saugen, weil mein Orginal nicht läuft...


----------



## iGameKudan (16. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Aber ich kann bei mir kein A Chips raus erkennen und dennoch macht meine Grafikkarte 2130 MHz und 8000 MHz OC mit.


Mit was für einer Spannung macht die Karte ihre 2130MHz?



RX480 schrieb:


> Wie sind da eigentlich die Erfahrungen mit flashen?


Meine MSI 2080 Duke hat nen A-Chip und ab Werk 245W TDP - die haben mich beim OC aber leicht begrenzt... Und das Duke-VBIOS erlaubt gerade mal lächerliche 254W in der Spitze. Aktuell nutze ich das EVGA XC Ultra-VBIOS auf der Karte. Damit gehen bis zu 292W TDP. Da erreiche ich bei 1,056V 2070MHz.

Problem an dem VBIOS: Die Basis-TDP liegt trotzdem bei nur 225W. Ergo ist der OC-Scanner völlig witzlos.


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

Das sollte ja eigentlich auch der Vorteil von der 2080 sein, das man noch flashen kann. Nach m.E. sinnvoller als ne überteuerte 2070 Gaming Z.
Manuell OC muss schon noch sein. Bei NV ist der OC-Scanner glücklicherweise wenigstens safe. (bei Vega = Absturz)


----------



## IICARUS (16. Dezember 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Mit was für einer Spannung macht die Karte ihre 2130MHz?


Habe ich jetzt gar nicht darauf geachtet, habe einfach mit dem MSI Afterburner die Spannung auf +100 und das PW auf +109 gesetzt.
Was das Maximum mit dem MSI Afterburner entspricht.

EDIT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Dezember 2018)

Die Frage ist wie schnell drosselt die Karte wenn vernünftig Last anliegt?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IICARUS (16. Dezember 2018)

Habe 3DMark Time Spy darüber laufen lassen und da hat nichts gedrosselt.
Es wird immer ab etwas 37°C etwa 15 MHz herunter gesetzt, so hatte ich mit diesem Test in Time Spy zwar 2115 MHz / 8000 MHz aufgenommen gehabt aber mittels Aquasuite konnte ich sehen das auch hier auf 2100 MHz herunter gesetzt wurde. Setze ich direkt 1130 MHz werden 1115 MHz gehalten.

Gedrosselt hat hier nichts.
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG MAXIMUS XI HERO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich konnte zwar in der Grafik nicht erkennen wie weit der Takt runter ging aber in einem weiteren Test mit dem Superposition Benchmark konnte ich sehen das es sich nur um 15 MHz handelte.
Das ist mir Stock nicht anders, die Grafikkarte taktet zunächst mit 2010 MHz und taktet dann ab 37°C bis 40°C mit 1995 Mhz und hält diese dann. Ich muss daher mit meinem OC immer etwas mehr Takten um diese 15 Mhz miteinzubeziehen.

Mit 3Dmark kann ich kein MSI Afterburner im Hintergrund laufen lassen, daher war es damit nicht ersichtlich.

EDIT:

Habe mal nachgesehen was für Watt anliegen und ich kam nicht über 253 Watt.
Daher drosselt hier auch nichts.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u8TFbh_H5qU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EDIT: Habe mir mal das Video nochmals angeschaut und im Schnitt waren es nur um die 250 Watt und einmal kurz auf 261 Watt.


----------



## -Gast- (16. Dezember 2018)

Die Karte versucht beim vollen Boost immer die 1.06x Volt anzulegen, sofern Temperaturgrenzen und Leistungsgrenzen das zulassen. Zumindest macht meine das.
Ich mache mir die Mühe g arnicht und drehe an der Spannungskurve rum. Denn wenn ein Spiel wirklich Last generiert, hauens die 60mV auch nicht mehr raus, was das Powertarget angeht...


----------



## IICARUS (16. Dezember 2018)

In meinem Fall ist es schön was die Grafikkarte erreichen kann aber solch ein hohes OC ist für mich nur für Benchmark interessant.
Am ende macht es ehe kein Großer unterschied weshalb ich für den Dauerbetrieb so ein hohes OC nicht nutze und es mir ausreicht das ich mit dem OC nur soweit hoch gehe das ich nicht unter 2000 MHz abfalle. Daher nutze ich zur Zeit sogar Untervolt mit 1,000v per Kurve und 2010 MHz / 7000 MHz VRam.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Dezember 2018)

1V und 1995/2010mhz ist auch für meine Ti.

Alles über 2ghz braucht unverhältnismässig mehr Saft. Auch wenn 2100+ schöner aussehen, viel bringen tut es nicht.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gurdi (16. Dezember 2018)

YouTube


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> 1V und 1995/2010mhz ist auch für meine Ti.
> Alles über 2ghz braucht unverhältnismässig mehr Saft. Auch wenn 2100+ schöner aussehen, viel bringen tut es nicht.



Bei ner 2080 aber trotzdem als Reserve wichtig, falls man mal die 4k60fps  an irgendeiner Stelle net schafft und der TV ruckelt.
Ist immer schön, wenn man noch ein Setting draufpacken kann für scruute Gamelevel.
24/7 wird wohl Jeder sparsam unterwegs sein.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Dezember 2018)

Mit OC altern Grafikkarten schneller und das Risiko eines defektes ist auch höher.

Daher macht es am ende unterem Strich OC nicht unbedingt Sinn und bisher hatte ich mit etwas OC auch nur an die 10 FPS mehr.
Natürlich kann OC nicht nachgewiesen werden, aber auf lange Garantieabwicklungen was bis zu Monate lang sich hinaus ziehen kann habe ich keine Lust.


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

Eigentlich ist das händische Optimieren doch das Beste.
Ralle mit seiner Ti@0,85V war echt Nice.

Bei der 2080 dann evtl. doch mal inGame einen Regler links.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Dezember 2018)

Hatte es auch mit 0,900v und 2010 MHz versucht.
Lief etwa eine Stunde im Spiel gut bis sich dann schließlich das Spiel aufhängt.

Da ich mit meiner alten Grafikkarte gute Erfahrung mit 1,000v gemacht habe habe ich dann dieses versucht und damit läuft es sehr gut mit 2010/7000 Mhz.
Temperaturen bewegen sich hier um die 39-41°C im Schnitt und höchstens auf 43°C. Wobei ich ohne Untervolt auch ein Schnitt von 43°C habe und höchstens 46°C was so auch noch ganz gut ist.

Neben Untervolt nutze ich auch gerne 2055/7300MHz.
Hatte ich früher auch mit meiner alten 1070 Grafikkarte so fast zwei Jahre am laufen und hatte im Schnitt an die 10 FPS mehr.
Der Unterschied lag darin das ich damals in Overwatch was ich zu der Zeit viel gespielt habe meist zwischen 100 und 110 FPS lang und ohne OC konnte ich auch auf 90 FPS und manchmal in den 80er Bereich runter kommen.

Jetzt mit der 2080 habe ich alles auf Episch und muss sogar V-Sync nutzen, bzw. FPS auf 116 FPS limitieren damit ich nicht über meine 120 Hz komme.
Habe zwar G-Sync aber das wirkt sich ja nicht als Begrenzer und funktioniert über 120 FPS nicht mehr. Bekomme in diesem Spiel sonst Tearing. In andere Spiele bekomme ich nicht immer Tearing, auch wenn ich diese 120 Hz überschreite.


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

Unter Wasser sind 1,0V ja auch kein Thema.
Bei Air würde ich immer nach den Temps gehen.

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin EPISCHES  Spielvergnügen.

btw.
War ja letztens hier auch Thema mit 144Hz-Moni.
Der Übergang von Gsync zu enhanced Sync oberhalb 144 (bzw. 120 bei Dir) ruckelt halt .
Da ist Dein fps-Limit genau richtig.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Dezember 2018)

Das Chips altern mag sein, denke aber, dass dieses Thema sehr, sehr stark übertrieben wird. 

Etliche GPUs haben bei mir 24/7 gefaltet. Ich glabe meine beiden GTX980iger haben am meisten gefaltet und mit starkem OC, und sogar hier trotz immer im Hitzelimit, hatten die nach der ganzen Zeit nicht die geringsten Anzeichen von Abnutzung. Mein Ryzen wird seit Kauf mit OC betrieben, mal mehr mal weniger, sogar Experimente mit 1,5V hat er hinter sich (keine Sorge, dieser wird nicht verkauft) und dennoch keine Anziechen von Abnutzung. Für die 4ghz braucht er noch immer die gleiche Spannung wie am ersten Tag.

Ich würde sagen meine RTX bleibt maximal 3 Jahre. Entweder bis zur übernächsten Nvidia Generation, vielleicht schon früher wenn die RTX3080ti ein Monster werden würde oder aber AMD eine bessere GPU bringen würde. So lange wird sie schon durchhalten und eine RMA bei EVGA dauert nicht sehr lange.


----------



## iGameKudan (16. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe ich jetzt gar nicht darauf geachtet, habe einfach mit dem MSI Afterburner die Spannung auf +100 und das PW auf +109 gesetzt.
> Was das Maximum mit dem MSI Afterburner entspricht.


Naja komm, dieser Funzeltest von GPU-Z ist doch nicht ernstzunehmen. 



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wie schnell drosselt die Karte wenn vernünftig Last anliegt?


IICARUS hat eine vergleichbare Wakü wie meine - da bleiben die GPUs so kühl, dass die unter Last nur noch um 15MHz nachgeben...



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe 3DMark Time Spy darüber laufen lassen und da hat nichts gedrosselt.
> Es wird immer ab etwas 37°C etwa 15 MHz herunter gesetzt, so hatte ich mit diesem Test in Time Spy zwar 2115 MHz / 8000 MHz aufgenommen gehabt aber mittels Aquasuite konnte ich sehen das auch hier auf 2100 MHz herunter gesetzt wurde. Setze ich direkt 1130 MHz werden 1115 MHz gehalten.
> 
> Ich konnte zwar in der Grafik nicht erkennen wie weit der Takt runter ging aber in einem weiteren Test mit dem Superposition Benchmark konnte ich sehen das es sich nur um 15 MHz handelte.
> ...


Das Video hat dann meine Frage beantwortet... 
Die 2100MHz laufen bei dir also mit 1,075V - eigentlich sogar relativ gut.

Meine Duke braucht für 2070MHz 1,056V - für 2085MHz 1,075V und für 2115MHz 1,093V. 
Für 2100 brauchts bei mir 1,089V...

2130MHz bei 1,049V wäre ja bombenmäßig gewesen. 



IICARUS schrieb:


> In meinem Fall ist es schön was die Grafikkarte erreichen kann aber solch ein hohes OC ist für mich nur für Benchmark interessant.
> Am ende macht es ehe kein Großer unterschied weshalb ich für den Dauerbetrieb so ein hohes OC nicht nutze und es mir ausreicht das ich mit dem OC nur soweit hoch gehe das ich nicht unter 2000 MHz abfalle. Daher nutze ich zur Zeit sogar Untervolt mit 1,000v per Kurve und 2010 MHz / 7000 MHz VRam.


Naja, ich habe meine Wakü um den MO-RA erweitert, damit ich im Alltag eben etwas weiter an die Grenze gehen kann. 
Eine Karte, die zwar mit 2115MHz bei 1,093V läuft, dafür aber nur mit 45° Peak, dürfte auch nicht viel schneller altern wie eine Karte, die vielleicht um die 2000MHz bei 1,043V schnell taktet, dabei aber über 70° warm wird. Meist verrecken ja GPUs auch eher am VRAM oder an kalten Lötstellen. 

Ja, die Spannung ist schädlicher wie Temperatur... Aber 45° statt 70° und mehr ist ne Ansage. 
Zumal man die Spannung ja gerade mal auf höchstens 1,093V erhöhen kann - gegenüber normalerweise 1,043-1,05V ist ne Erhöhung um 50mV geradezu lächerlich. 

Meine Duke hängt @stock bei 1950MHz bei ca. 210-220W (wird  durch VRel begrenzt, also Spannungsgrenze ohne OC vom VBIOS). Mit dem OC da oben erhöhe ich den Verbrauch "gerade mal" auf 270W im Peak.


RX480 schrieb:


> Bei ner 2080 aber trotzdem als Reserve wichtig, falls man mal die 4k60fps  an irgendeiner Stelle net schafft und der TV ruckelt.
> Ist immer schön, wenn man noch ein Setting draufpacken kann für scruute Gamelevel.
> 24/7 wird wohl Jeder sparsam unterwegs sein.


Naja... Ich zocke ja FarCry5 in UHD mit Ultra-Settings... Sicherlich hält die Karte nicht immer die 60FPS, wenn man aber nicht die ganze Zeit nen Framecounter mitlaufen lässt, dann reicht das Ergebnis der 2080 völlig aus.

Gibt sicherlich einige Spiele die mehr fordern wie FC5, insgesamt reicht die UHD-Performance einer 2080 aber auch gut aus. Man darf nicht vergessen... 2115 statt 1950MHz sind auch gerade mal lächerliche 8%. Ob man jetzt 30FPS oder 32,4FPS hat...  



IICARUS schrieb:


> Natürlich kann OC nicht nachgewiesen werden, aber auf lange Garantieabwicklungen was bis zu Monate lang sich hinaus ziehen kann habe ich keine Lust.


Wenn eine RMA mehrere Monate dauert, hätte ich bei dem Hersteller das letzte Mal was gekauft.
Alle meine RMAs die ich bisher machen musste (drei Mainboards) haben maximal drei Wochen gebraucht. Das wird man mit einer iGPU wohl überleben. 

Natürlich hast du recht... Unter Umständen ist OC auch ein Ausschlussgrund für die Garantie.


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Naja... Ich zocke ja FarCry5 in UHD mit Ultra-Settings... Sicherlich hält die Karte nicht immer die 60FPS, wenn man aber nicht die ganze Zeit nen Framecounter mitlaufen lässt, dann reicht das Ergebnis der 2080 völlig aus.



An nem 4kTV wäre halt Vsync ideal, deswegen 60fps.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Dezember 2018)

@iGameKudan
Laut dem Video habe ich für 2100 MHz auch nur 1.075v anliegen gehabt.
Auf 1,095v bin ich in diesem Test gar nicht gekommen.

In meinem Sammelthema habe ich heute noch weitere Tests gemacht.
Leider habe ich vergessen die Grafik mit aufzunehmen was an VCore im gesamten Test FIRE STRIKE ULTRA anlag.
Die Watt zumindest konnte ich auslesen und erreichten eine Spitze von 270 Watt.
Siehe dazu: [Review] MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X

Komme mit meiner Wassertemperatur auch nicht höher als 29-30°C und nur 550 U/min der Lüfter da ich auch ein Mora mit dran habe.

Mir ist auch  bekannt das GPU-Z nichts auslastet, darum ging es mit diesem Bild aber nicht sondern nur um kurz die Grafikkarte unter Last zu setzen und hierzu das OC anzeigen zu lassen. Größere und detaillierte Test findest du aber in meinem Thema.

EDIT:



IICARUS schrieb:


> In meinem letzte Test hatte ich versäumt ein Bild der VCore der Grafikkarte zu machen, da ich hier mittels MSI Afterburner auf + 100 gehe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle@ (16. Dezember 2018)

Bei den Turing Karten muss man etwas länger testen.
Bei meiner 1080 TI war es noch so dass Settings die gerade so stabil sind, nach etwa 15 - 20 Minuten abschmieren. Die 2080 TI hält viel länger durch, da konnte ich gestern etwa 1 Stunde AC Odyssey zocken bevor der Treiber abschmierte.
Ansonsten ja, ich bin aktuell etwas vorsichtig und versuche die Temperatur so niedrig wie möglich zu halten ohne dass die Karte laut wird. Mit 1 Volt habe ich einen Test gemacht, da sind 2050 MHZ GPU Takt drinnen, das resultiert dann in 72° bei 1450 PM bei den Lüftern. Ist für mich noch vertretbar, VRAM habe ich da mal mit dem Infrarotthermometer gemessen, da kam ich auf 82° beim heißesten (neben den VRM) und 74° bei den niedrigsten (rund um die GPU). 1835 - 1850 MHZ sind bei mir mit 0,85 Volt drin, das habe ich so als Spar Profil und im Schnitt sind das etwa 3 - 4 FPS weniger als mit 2050 MHZ, dabei spare ich aber 60W unter Last ein. Wenn ich den VRAM vorsichtig takte und 400+ einstelle, ist die Leistung fast gleich wie mit 2050 MHZ (vielleicht 1 FPS noch unterschied) und ich spare immer noch Strom und die Karte bleibt dabei leise.
Für eine bessere Übersicht.

Spar Profil: 1835 - 1850 MH (je nach Temperatur) / 0,85 Volt / 325 - 330W (Ganzer Rechner Assassins Creed Odyssey)
Power Profil: 2035 - 2050 MHZ (je nach Temperatur) / 1,00 Volt / 376 - 382W (Ganzer Rechner Assassins Creed Odyssey)
Max Power Profil: 2115 - 2135 MHZ (je nach Temperatur) / 1,05 Volt / 428 - 435W (Ganzer Rechner Assassins Creed Odyssey)

Mehr geht dann nicht mehr wirklich da das Power Target zu oft eingreift. Meine Gainward Phoenix GS erlaubt max. 333W, aber mit dem 3. Profil betreibe ich die Karte nicht. Das ist unter Luft schon hart am Limit, die GPU erreicht dann da sehr oft die 80° Marke, der VRAM geht teils auf 90° und mir ist es die Lautstärke nicht wert, die Lüfter müssen da schon auf 1700 - 1750 RPM hoch, was dann gut hörbar ist. Für mich rechtfertigen rund 8 FPS (kann auch mal 10 FPS sein) nicht über 100W Verbrauch und die dazugehörige Lautstärke. Sicher kann es in einem besser belüfteten Case anders aussehen, ich habe ja eher eine "Design Saune" mit dem Fractal Design R5.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Dezember 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Bei den Turing Karten muss man etwas länger testen.
> Bei meiner 1080 TI war es noch so dass Settings die gerade so stabil sind, nach etwa 15 - 20 Minuten abschmieren. Die 2080 TI hält viel länger durch, da konnte ich gestern etwa 1 Stunde AC Odyssey zocken bevor der Treiber abschmierte.


Das ist mir schon klar, aber da ich solche hohe Werte nur für Benchmark nutze müssen für mich nur diese Tests damit stabil durchlaufen.
Da ich so ein hohes OC nicht im Dauerbetrieb betreiben möchte.

Für ein Dauerbetrieb habe ich 1x Untervolt mit 2010/7000 MHz und 1,000v ermittelt und 1x 2055 MHz/7300 MHz mit Stock Spannung.
Beide Test laufen bei mir reale innerhalb von Spielen und Anwendungen seit Tagen und auch mehrere Stunden stabil und das reicht mir hierbei auch aus.


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

Danke an alle 3, das war doch mal richtig informativ. (Ralle@air ist natürlich net schlecht, da kann man sich mal die Gesamtkosten mit und ohne h2o für nen neuen Rechner anschauen)


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar, aber da ich solche hohe Werte nur für Benchmark nutze müssen für mich nur diese Tests damit stabil durchlaufen.
> Da ich so ein hohes OC nicht im Dauerbetrieb betreiben möchte.
> 
> Für ein Dauerbetrieb habe ich 1x Untervolt mit 2010/7000 MHz und 1,000v ermittelt und 1x 2055 MHz/7300 MHz mit Stock Spannung.
> Beide Test laufen bei mir reale innerhalb von Spielen und Anwendungen seit Tagen und auch mehrere Stunden stabil und das reicht mir hierbei auch aus.



Das sind genau die gleichen Werte wie meine, was die GPU angeht, VRam geh ich deulich höher. 

Ich sehe nicht einwarum ich auf die billigste Leistungssteigerung verzichten soll.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

Vllt. ist die 2080 net so am Bandbreitenlimit ?
Muss schon Jeder selbst herausfinden.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Dezember 2018)

Gerade die 2080 sollte noch mehr von Vram OC profitieren als die Ti, wegen dem kleineren SI


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IICARUS (16. Dezember 2018)

Das übertakten vom VRam macht viel aus.
Der VRam nimmt aber auch schneller schaden und ist viel empfindlicher als die GPU.

Muss daher jeder für sich wissen, in meinem Fall komme ich mit der Leistung auch so gut zurecht und muss meine Grafikkarte nicht unnötig höher Takten. Denn mit Mindfactory habe ich schon schlechte Erfahrung machen müssen und kaufe dort seitdem auch nichts mehr. Aber auch andere Händler tauschen nur innerhalb der erste 6 Monate direkt aus. Nach dieser Zeit geht es immer zum Hersteller und was man am ende bekommt bestimmen die Händler noch am ende. Kann denen nicht über die Hände schauen was sie für die Garantie bekommen und was ich am ende wirklich erhalte. Mit MSI kann man leider nicht direkt mit dem Hersteller abwickeln.

Zudem selbst wenn alles gut läuft müsste ich Monate lang ohne Grafikkarte auskommen.
Keiner kann sagen wie schnell eine Grafikkarte mit OC altert, genauso ist das Risiko damit unvorhersehbar.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Dezember 2018)

Ja da sind wir verschiedener Meinung. Ich denke der VRam ist sehr belastbar und die Space Invaders Defekte, sehen zwar nach dem Ram aus, jedoch scheint es eher die Verlötung zu sein, welche Probleme bereitet als die Ram-Chips selbst.

Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass wenn der Ram hops geht mit dem von der Software möglichen Einstellungen, hatte die Karte bereits von vorne herein Probleme. Wir können ja nicht mal die Ram beeinflussen...

Und warum müsstest du Monate auf ersatz warten? 
Ist MSI so schlecht, was die RMA angeht?

Bei EVGA z.B. hat man innerhalb einer Woche, absolutes Maximum 2 Wochen eine neue. 
Hier gibt EVGA sogar selbst an, dass sie eine separte Reserve für RMA haben (jedenfalls zur Maxwell Zeit) und somit auch tauschen können, wenn im eigentlichen Shop keine verfügbar sind.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

Bei den Preisen ist ein bisschen Langlebigkeit auch vonnöten. (In DM mehr als mein erster PC 1991)
Aufpreis für Service muss man dann halt selbst entscheiden.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Dezember 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ja da sind wir verschiedener Meinung. Ich denke der VRam ist sehr belastbar und die Space Invaders Defekte, sehen zwar nach dem Ram aus, jedoch scheint es eher die Verlötung zu sein, welche Probleme bereitet als die Ram-Chips selbst.


Habe da andere Erfahrung machen müssen, da ich im Jahr 2010 es auch mal übertrieben habe und war auf Rekordjagd. Gut damals habe ich auch selbst im Bios die Spannung soweit angehoben das ich auch selbst dran schuld war, aber dazu hat nicht viel Zeit gebraucht, einige Tests dazu hatten ausgereicht und der VRam hat nur noch Mosaiken dargestellt. Grafikkarte war dann was für die Tonne. Hat mir aber nicht viel ausgemacht da ich nur knapp 100 Euro bezahlt hatte.



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass wenn der Ram hops geht mit dem von der Software möglichen Einstellungen, hatte die Karte bereits von vorne herein Probleme. Wir können ja nicht mal die Ram beeinflussen...


Wenn nur noch Mosaiken dargestellt werden machst du mit der Software nichts mehr dran, ausser vielleicht kein Treiber zu installieren und nur noch Office zu nutzen. Backen kann da manchmal auch helfen. Hält aber nicht lange, dann kommt der defekt Wochen oder Monate später wieder. 

Aber wenn du da andere Erfahrungen mit gemacht hast, dann möchte ich dir deine Meinung nicht nehmen. 



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Und warum müsstest du Monate auf ersatz warten?
> Ist MSI so schlecht, was die RMA angeht?


Mit MSI hat das nichts zu tun, da ich nicht zwischen Händler und Hersteller sitze und nur jenes mitbekomme was mir der Händler dazu verklickern möchte. Hatte im Jahr 2014 zwei MSI GTX 770 gekauft gehabt. Eine war für mich eine für den Rechner meines Sohnes. Kaufpreis war 380 Euro pro Grafikkarte. Nach 1 1/2 Jahre ging meine defekt. Bekommen habe ich nach 14 Tage eine gebrauchte MSI GTX 770 oder ich hätte ein Restwert von 145 Euro auswählen können. Habe sie damals verkauft da der selbe defekt mit der Austausch auch da war und kaufte mir eine 980 von KFA2. Die Grafikkarte was mein Sohn verbaut hatte ging 2 Monate später auch defekt. Er bekam noch nicht mal mehr ein Bild. Grafikkarte auch eingesandet und es vergingen 3 Monate und am ende musste ich sogar mit dem Anwalt drohen da sich hier nichts mehr tat. Bekommen hatte ich am ende dann eine neue 960 Grafikkarte. Hatte sogar geschrieben das ich mit mit dem Restwert von 140 Euro zufrieden geben würde da mein Sohn auch schon bereits eine 980 von KFA2 hatte und ich keine Austausch Karte zwingend brauchte. Aber es kam kein Geld und auch kein Ersatz und auf Mindstar war zufällig eine MSI GTX 770 im Angebot obwohl Mindfactory diese Grafikkarte über ein Jahr nicht mehr führte. So nun kann sich jeder denken was er möchte, ich habe damals auch mein Teil dabei gedacht.

MSI wirbt mit schnellen Austausch im Garantiefall.
Ach so, die zwei 770 Grafikkarten wurden nie übertaktet.



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Bei EVGA z.B. hat man innerhalb einer Woche, absolutes Maximum 2 Wochen eine neue.
> Hier gibt EVGA sogar selbst an, dass sie eine separte Reserve für RMA haben (jedenfalls zur Maxwell Zeit) und somit auch tauschen können, wenn im eigentlichen Shop keine verfügbar sind.


Ist mir bekannt, aber zum einem ist EVGA nicht ganz mein Geschmack und gab es auch nicht dort wo ich meine Hardware normal beziehe. Zudem hätte ich noch ein Wasserkühler extra dazu kaufen müssen und hätte alles noch selbst umbauen müssen.

In meinem Fall bevorzuge ich in Sache Grafikkarten MSI, auch wenn der Nachteil von MSI ist das sie nicht mit dem Endkunden die Garantie abwickeln.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Dezember 2018)

Wenn mir nur möglich kaufe ich nur noch Teile, wo ich die RMA sofort über der Hersteller regeln kann oder über Amazon, da auch hier alles easy ist.

Hatte damals eine defekte GTX285 relativ spät gekauft, dennoch teures Geld gezahlt. kurze Zait später, gab es einen grösseren Wertverlust (genaue Zahlen weiss ich nicht mehr). Also ich mich dazu entschieden hatte sie zurück zu schicken (grüne Flackerwolken bei manchen Spielen), erwartete ich eine neue Karte. Amazon hat mir aber einfach das Geld zurück überwiesen und zwar den von mir gezahltenen Betrag. Also neue Karte gekauft (eine HD4790) und noch ne stange Geld übrig... [emoji2957]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IICARUS (16. Dezember 2018)

Mit Alternate hatte ich schon bereist innerhalb der ersten 3 Monate ein Garantiefall mit einem MSI Board.
Das wurde direkt innerhalb von nur 14 Tage gegen ein neues ausgetauscht.

Alternate hatte aber meine neue MSI Grafikkarte nicht, da noch nicht überall verfügbar.
Ich habe sie am ende wo anders 30 Euro günstiger bekommen. Mir ging es jetzt aber nicht nur um MSI, sondern speziell um die neue Wassergekühlte Grafikkarte von MSI zu bekommen. Denn zwar wird dort auch ein Kühler von EK verbaut, aber diesen Kühler inkl. LEDs und Optik und dessen Backplate und Anschluss Terminal gibt es nicht von EK zu kaufen. Scheint eine Sonderedition zu sein was nur für MSI hergestellt wird.

Von Gigabyte gab es auch eine Wassergekühlte Grafikkarte, aber hier hat mir die Backplate nicht gefallen.
Meine Entscheidung hatte jetzt nicht  nur Gründe bezüglich der Kühlung gehabt sondern auch Gründe bezüglich deren Optik.
Zudem bin ich bisher mit der Gaming X sehr zufrieden gewesen und soweit mir richtig bekannt ist wird auch dessen PCB mit verbaut.

EDIT;

Auf Alternate ist sie immer noch nicht verfügbar.

Laut Lagerbestand: "Jetzt bestellen, versandfertig in 11 Tagen" und hier kann sich das ganze am ende noch weiter raus ziehen.
Hatte ich auch mal... hatte mal was bestellt mit verfügbar und lieferbar nach 7 Tage und als 1 Tag noch ausstand verlängerte sich alles wieder um 14 Tage.

Aber stimmt schon, Amazon ist da auch sehr kulant, hatte aber meine Grafikkarte nicht zu dem Preis was ich selbst bezahlt habe.
Auf Amazon kostet die günstigste Grafikkarte 1054 Euro inkl. Versand.
Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: MSI 117043 GeForce RTX 2080 SEA Hawk EK X, schwarz

Meine habe ich für 970 Euro inkl. Versand bekommen.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Dezember 2018)

Gegen die Karte selbst sage ich gar nichts, die ist klasse und eigentlich finde ich es schon fast skandalös, dass der EK Block der MSI besser ist also fir neuen ultra Vector Blöcke im Quantum Designe... ich bin eigentlich ein EK-Fan, aber mit den neueren Produkte habe ich das gefühl, dass die Qualität nicht mehr im Vordergrund steht, sondern das Designe (welches man auch nicht aus der Nähe begutachten darf). Echt schade...

Würde ich eine MSI kaufen, wäre mir dann schon der Händler wichtig und ich würde auch mehr zahlen, wenn ich wüsste, dass eine RMA schnell und unproblematisch bearbeitet wird.


So morgen werde ich meinen EK Block gegen den Heatkiller wechseln [emoji2957]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IICARUS (16. Dezember 2018)

Amazon ist ausgeschieden da sie zu viel haben wollten.
Mein Favorit wäre Alternate gewesen, aber die Grafikkarte ist heute noch dort nicht lieferbar.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Dezember 2018)

Bei Amazon kostet sie einen Hunderter mehr, in dieser Preisklasse, wäre mir der Service wichter gewesen.

Bei Amazon die Galax für 750Euro eine Watercool Block mit Backplate 150Euro... ok der Umbau muss man selbst machen, alles in allem aber günstiger.

Optisch ist EVGA auch nicht mein lieblings designe, da aber eh ein Block drauf kommt ist es mir egal wie der Luftkühler ausschaut.

Aber jetzt der Heatkiller in Natur-Kupfer mit Plexi und scwarzen verstrebungen [emoji7][emoji3059]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IICARUS (16. Dezember 2018)

Ich zahle da nicht mehr und hoffe das ich nie eine Garantie in Auftrag geben muss.
Nachdem die 6 Monate rum sind ist es nirgendwo garantiert das die Abwicklung über dem Händler reibungslos abläuft.
Gute Erfahrung habe ich bisher nur mit der direkten Abwicklung wie Samsung, Sony und wie letztens mit Dell gemacht.

Habe mein Dell Monitor für 930 Euro als B-Ware gekauft. 9 Monate später ging das Display plötzlich aus und obwohl der Monitor sich noch einschalten ließ kam kein Bild mehr. Das Display hat gar nicht mehr reagiert, auch nicht mehr auf OSD wenn das Menü betätigt wird oder wenn der Monitor kein Signal hat oder ins Standby geht. Dell hat den Monitor innerhalb von nur 48 Stunden gegen ein neues Modell ausgetauscht obwohl ich Zweitkäufer war. Wahrscheinlich ist das interne Netzteil defekt gegangen.

Mit meinen 48 Jahren habe ich schon einige Garantiefälle hinter mir und die beste Garantie ist die die man nie in Anspruch nehmen muss...


----------



## iGameKudan (16. Dezember 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> So morgen werde ich meinen EK Block gegen den Heatkiller wechseln


Bitte bitte bitte bitte macht nen Vorher-Nachher-Vergleich.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Dezember 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Bitte bitte bitte bitte macht nen Vorher-Nachher-Vergleich.



Mit dem EK habe ich ja jetzt so einiges an Erfahrung, somit denke ich, dass ich danach beurteilen kann ob der Heatkiller besser oder schlchter ist. Letztes glaube ich nach den Reviews von Igor nicht.

Was mein Loop angeht, so wird auch der Supremacy gegen einen Heatkiller gewechselt. 

Deshalb werde ich nicht keinen direkten Vergleich haben können, da der CPU Kühler ja auch einen Einfluss hat.

Ich werde aber einen Vergleich zwischen All-EK und All-WC haben [emoji2957]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iGameKudan (16. Dezember 2018)

All-EK gegen All-Watercool reicht mir in dem Fall schon (so groß sind die Unterschiede durch den Wechsel des CPU-Blocks dann sicherlich auch nicht).


----------



## chaotium (16. Dezember 2018)

wieso gibt es die 2080TI von NV nicht mehr? oder kommt die wieder?


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

Die wird doch bald durch die Titan ersetzt.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> wieso gibt es die 2080TI von NV nicht mehr? oder kommt die wieder?



Wahrscheinlich die Fertigungsprobleme.


----------



## RtZk (17. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich die Fertigungsprobleme.



Ist aber seltsam, da die Customs recht gut verfügbar sind.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ist aber seltsam, da die Customs recht gut verfügbar sind.



Naja was heißt verfügbar? Bei Alternate ist bei fast allen Modellen Liefertermin unbekannt, Mindfactory kannst dir die halbe Hand abschneiden um die Modelle zu zählen. Man kann Karten kaufen, aber verfügbar sieht anders aus.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (17. Dezember 2018)

Mit diesen Settings geht Battlefield mit 4k und RT, auf der 2070 voll klar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2018)

Die Texture Quality kosten normal nur Speicherplatz, kannst normalerweise hoch setzen.
Zudem finde ich RTX ganz nett zum testen aber dafür so viel Leistung zu verschenken ist es auch wieder nicht so viel Wert, dann lieber darauf verzichten und mit den anderen Settings höher gehen.

Aber am ende gibt es auch Leute die lieber mit niedrigen Settings spielen um Gegner besser zu sehen, in diesen Sinn ist es auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2018)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Mit diesen Settings geht Battlefield mit 4k und RT, auf der 2070 voll klar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du HDR mit RTX kombinieren?


----------



## -Gast- (17. Dezember 2018)

Warum soll es die nicht mehr geben? Beim Nv store ist es normal, dass man nicht bestellen kann, wenn sie gerade nichts auf lager haben. Die kommt dann schon wieder.


----------



## blautemple (17. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die wird doch bald durch die Titan ersetzt.



Wie kommst du denn jetzt auf den Quatsch?

Die Karte ist halt gerade nicht verfügbar...


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2018)

Und die Titan kann nie die 2080 Ti ersetzen, da es alleine schon der Preisklasse eine andere Kategorie ist und natürlich auch von der Leistung usw.


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2018)

Ihr seid aber pingelig. Die guten Chips werden gesammelt für die Titan = mehr Shareholder Value.
Irgendwann gibts dann auch mal wieder die preiswerten Ti FE.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (17. Dezember 2018)

@IICARUS & Gurdi

Auf RT kann ich leider nicht verzichten, da HDR nur im DX12 Modus läuft.
Und auf HDR will ich nicht verzichten...
(HDR + RT geht ohne Probleme)

Man könnte also sagen, ich werde dazu genötigt, mir RT anzutun...


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2018)

DX12 läuft gut, habe da fast kein Unterschied mit und ohne.
Aber RTX kostet viel Leistung besonders wenn du dann noch auf Mittel gehst.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2018)

Mich würden ja mal Benchmarks mit RTX + HDR interessieren.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2018)

Das kannst knicken, bekomme schon ohne HDR mit RTX nur noch etwa 70 FPS wenn ich auf niedrig bis Mittel gehe. Wobei es mit dem letzten Nvidia Update besser geworden ist. Denn zuvor kam ich sogar nur auf 60 FPS. 

Das reicht natürlich zum Spielen aus.


----------



## blautemple (17. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ihr seid aber pingelig. Die guten Chips werden gesammelt für die Titan = mehr Shareholder Value.
> Irgendwann gibts dann auch mal wieder die preiswerten Ti FE.



Was hat das denn mit pingelig zu tun?
Das schreibst die Titan ersetzt die Ti und das stimmt nun mal einfach nicht...


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das kannst knicken, bekomme schon ohne HDR mit RTX nur noch etwa 70 FPS wenn ich auf niedrig bis Mittel gehe. Wobei es mit dem letzten Nvidia Update besser geworden ist. Denn zuvor kam ich sogar nur auf 60 FPS.
> 
> Das reicht natürlich zum Spielen aus.



Rein vom Interesse her wie gut das zusammen skaliert. Ich z.B. würde nicht auf HDR verzichten für RTX da HDR das gesamte Bild aufwertet. Daher wären Leistungsdaten dazu ganz interessant. Generell handhabt Turing HDR ja gut.


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was hat das denn mit pingelig zu tun?
> Das schreibst die Titan ersetzt die Ti und das stimmt nun mal einfach nicht...



Ok, ich formuliere um:
Die Titan ersetzt die Ti-FE als CashCow. (und Lederjacke binned fleißig die guten Chips)


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Rein vom Interesse her wie gut das zusammen skaliert. Ich z.B. würde nicht auf HDR verzichten für RTX da HDR das gesamte Bild aufwertet. Daher wären Leistungsdaten dazu ganz interessant. Generell handhabt Turing HDR ja gut.


Auf HDR hatte ich mich im Grunde nicht bezogen da ich es weder an meinem Monitor noch an meinem 4 K Fernseher habe.
Ich meinte damit eher das ich ohne HDR mit RTX schon an gewisse Leistungsgrenzen komme.


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2018)

HDR dürfte eigentlich kaum Leistung kosten. Turing war da ähnlich wie Vega.
Deswegen ist Turing eigentlich ideal für die HDR-TV´s.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. Dezember 2018)

So ich habe jetzt meinen Heatkiller montiert und was soll ich sagen  

Bei TimeSpy Extreme hatte ich mit OC GPU Temperaturen von 45-48°C mit dem EK-Block, zu den aktuellen Bedingungen (etwa 23°C Zimmertemperatur). Jetzt mit dem Heatkiller sind es nur noch 40-43°C, das ist eine super Reduzierung von 5°C!!!

Da frag ich mich schon ob ich den EK richtig montiert hatte....

Neben der deutlich besser Verarbeitungsqualität, hat sich das Spulenfiepen auch verringert, wahrscheinlich durch die massig WLPs. EK ist hier ja sehr sparsam. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Dezember 2018)

Gut, dann wechsle ich wohl auch mit dem kommenden Geld auf den Watercool-Block... 5° finde ich echt super.
Mit OC (2100/8000MHz, 1,093V) bei 530rpm Lüftergeschwindigkeit am MO-RA und daraus resultierenden 30° Wassertemperatur bei 22-23° Zimmertemperatur lande ich ebenfalls bei 46-47°.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann allerdings keine Garantie zur Verbesserung geben. Bei den neuen EK-Blöcken scheint die Qualität extrem zu schwanken. Wenn du da einen guten erwischt hast, wird die Verbesserung bei der GPU geringer sein.

Was man aber sagen muss, dass die anderen Bauteile, welche ich so nicht messen kann auch deutlich kühler bleiben sollen. Hier mal die Test von Igor, kann ja jeder selbst anschauen:

EKWB:
EK Waterblocks EK RTX 2080 Ti RGB im Test – Custom Loop Wasserkuehlung und ein Showdown bei 380 Watt | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
Watercool:
Watercool Heatkiller IV Fullcover fuer die RTX 2080 Ti im Test – Custom Loop Wasserkuehlung bei 380 Watt | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (17. Dezember 2018)

Kennt jemand ein Programm, dass mir bei DX12 die Framerate anzeigt?

Fraps und Afterburner wollen nicht


----------



## Dudelll (17. Dezember 2018)

Wenn's um bf5 geht kannst du dir die über die Konsole anzeigen lassen. Hab den Befehl leider grad nicht im Kopf musst einfach mal googlen.


----------



## lipt00n (17. Dezember 2018)

Wenns nur um die FPS geht, dann macht das doch das ungeliebte Geforce Experience bereits...


----------



## hwk (17. Dezember 2018)

im Falle BF5 "PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1"


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2018)

Kannst auch in den Einstellungen von Origin aktivieren, finde sieht am ende noch besser aus als über die Konsole.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (17. Dezember 2018)

Origin hab ich entgültig runtergeschmissen.
Nach zig Stunden rumfummeln, hab ich mein original bf5 mit dem cpy Crack ausgestattet..

Denn jeden Abend hatte ich das gleiche Problem:

Origin startet und schließt sich nach wenigen Sekunden wieder, und hinterlässt nur eine Fehlermeldung:

Origin hat ein erhebliches Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden.

Die zig im Netz existierenden Tipps, Tricks und Ratschläge habe ich natürlich alle ausprobiert.
Am Anfang dachte ich, das Problem durch eine manuelle DeInstallation von Origin gelöst zu haben, dem war aber nicht so.

Da das Spiel eine Gratiszugabe zur 2070 war, und ich eh nur kurz ein den Singleplayer durchzocken will, habe ich den Crack draufgemacht.

Das ist nicht toppen:
Ich musste meine original cracken, um es spielen zu können...


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2018)

Das gehört aber hier nicht rein, da es nicht legal ist.


----------



## -Gast- (17. Dezember 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich schon ob ich den EK richtig montiert hatte....


Sollte man am Abdruck des Chips auf dem Kühler eigentlich gut erkennen.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. Dezember 2018)

Die vorläufige OC-Einstellung der MSI 2070 Armor hier lautet +195 MHz Core @ max. 1V und +900 MHz RAM. In Spielen bewegt sich der Core Takt dann gern zwischen 1980 und 2010 MHz und meistens im Powerlimit (wohl unvermeidlich bei TDP 175 W). Temps liegen um 65 C°, Lüfter <50%. Das sind alles erfreuliche Werte.

Schön auch, dass die 2070 die an sie gesetzten Erwartungen erfüllt. Meine 1060 hatte doch etwas zu kämpfen mit den drei 22-Zöllern @5040 x 1050. Die werden jetzt standesgemäß mit VSync 60 FPS bepixelt, in fast allen Spielen ausgemaxxt. Lediglich Shadow of the Tomb Raider und GTA V schaffen es, die FPS manchmal unter 60 zu drücken. Und BF5 natürlich mit aktiviertem RT. Auf "low" ist das aber gut spielbar mit im Schnitt 55 FPS (Drops auf 40). Dafür schaltet die Karte bei Dirt 3 nicht mal in den Boost-Modus. ^^

Feines flüsterleises Powerteil. Bin zufrieden.

Edit: Weniger Grafikkarte hätte es aber auch nicht sein dürfen bei dieser Auflösung. Mein ursprünglicher Gedanke, auf eine 1070 ti aufzurüsten, ist zum Glück von der Realität (bzw. einer neuen GK-Generation) eingeholt worden. Das wäre doch knapp geworden mit der Leistung.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2018)

Haste alles richtig mit gemacht, wenn ich mir Raff sein Video anschaue hast du jetzt GamingZ Leistung mit zusätzlich übertaktetem Speicher für schlappe 100 Euro weniger. Die Gaming Z hätte vielleicht noch 100Mhz mehr raus gewürgt mit 250 Watt und 100 Euro Mehrkosten.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefor...Z-Was-wird-fuer-den-Aufpreis-geboten-1271613/


----------



## arcDaniel (17. Dezember 2018)

-Gast- schrieb:


> Sollte man am Abdruck des Chips auf dem Kühler eigentlich gut erkennen.



Paste war sauber verteilt und der Aufdruck passend. Also es spricht eigentlich nichts für eine schlechte Montage. 

Eigentlich war ich der Meinungs, dass es bei den Wasserblöcken keine so grossen Unterschiede bei der Leistung gibt und ich war auch immer sehr zufrieden mit der Leistung. Der RTX-Block war mein 4ter!

EK wird jedenfalls bei meiner nächsten Grafikkarte nicht mehr auf erster Stelle stehen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ShirKhan (17. Dezember 2018)

@Gurdi: Danke für den Link.

Kleine Korrekturen zum Video: Die Gaming Z wiegt nicht 1,2, sondern knapp 1,5 kg, und die Armor hat ebenfalls über die MysticLight-Software einstellbares LED-Gebimmel (wenn auch nicht so schick wie bei der Z ).


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2018)

@arcDaniel

Jetzt auch mal von CB das DLSS in FFXV getestet:
Nvidia DLSS in Final Fantasy XV im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> @arcDaniel
> 
> Jetzt auch mal von CB das DLSS in FFXV getestet:
> Nvidia DLSS in Final Fantasy XV im Test - ComputerBase



Ergebnis wie erwartet würde ich sagen, wahrscheinlich 1800p. Kann jeder mit VSR einfach ingame auswählen oder via DSR im Treiber einstellen. Wenig beeindruckend. Einziger Vorteil den ich sehe ist dass das Matsch TAA damit beseitigt wird in FFXV und zumindest im Nahfeld sauber glättet.
Veränderungen der Farbwerte ist natürlich äußerst unschön.

Trotzdem sicher ganz nett für die 2070/2080 um 4k etwas gefügiger zu machen.


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2018)

Die 2080 ist für 4k schon ganz gut, da waren ein paar Seiten vorher hier im Thread echt mal ein paar Userinfos am WE.
Wäre vllt. mal noch interessant wie mit /ohne DLSS der Vram voll war.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2018)

Habe jetzt nicht viel getestet, aber Rise of the Tomb Raider und noch ein paar Spiele liefen bei mir schon sehr gut auf 4 K.


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2018)

Im CB-Forum ist Palatar auch sehr zufrieden in FFXV mit 4k@DLSS mit seiner 2080.
Wenn der TV Vsync 60fps braucht ist Das schon nützlich.


----------



## RtZk (17. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ergebnis wie erwartet würde ich sagen, wahrscheinlich 1800p. Kann jeder mit VSR einfach ingame auswählen oder via DSR im Treiber einstellen. Wenig beeindruckend. Einziger Vorteil den ich sehe ist dass das Matsch TAA damit beseitigt wird in FFXV und zumindest im Nahfeld sauber glättet.
> Veränderungen der Farbwerte ist natürlich äußerst unschön.
> 
> Trotzdem sicher ganz nett für die 2070/2080 um 4k etwas gefügiger zu machen.



In diesem Spiel kann man es tatsächlich vielleicht sogar gebrauchen, da es eben extrem flimmert, aber in Spielen in denen das nicht so ist (also den Meisten), kann man auch gleich runterskalieren, da kommt es dann aufs Gleiche raus.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab schon alle möglichen Karten durch UHD gejagt. Kommt immer aufs Spiel, die Settings und die eigenen Ansprüche an. Am Ende ist Auflösung aber durch nichts zu ersetzen, 4k ist einfach ne eigene Liga in der Darstellung vor allem auf 27Zoll.



RtZk schrieb:


> In diesem Spiel kann man es tatsächlich vielleicht sogar gebrauchen, da es eben extrem flimmert, aber in Spielen in denen das nicht so ist (also den Meisten), kann man auch gleich runterskalieren, da kommt es dann aufs Gleiche raus.



Denk ich auch, mal sehn was weitere Ableger machen wobei es da irgendwie ziemlich still drum ist.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2018)

Habe da letztens ein Video gemacht.

Leider konnte ich da kein OSD mit verwenden da mit diesem Spiel sobald DX12 läuft kein MSI Afterburner verwendet werden kann.
Aber die FPS werden links oben angezeigt und es wird noch ein Benchmark ausgeführt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AvAljE7A73A:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2018)

@Gurdi
Habe das Video auf dem CHG70 angeschaut.SUPI
Im Handbuch steht, das der Moni irgendwie 4k selber downsamplen kann bei Videos.
Hast Du während Deinem Review sowas mal bei Samsung erfragt ?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Habe das Video auf dem CHG70 angeschaut.SUPI
> Im Handbuch steht, das der Moni irgendwie 4k selber downsamplen kann bei Videos.
> Hast Du während Deinem Review sowas mal bei Samsung erfragt ?



Das wäre mir neu, ich hab sogar das Handbuch überflogen. Welche Passage, habs noch auf dem Rechner.


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu, ich hab sogar das Handbuch überflogen. Welche Passage, habs noch auf dem Rechner.



Im Handbuch stehts nur zw. den Zeilen. Im AV-Modus kann eine UHD-Bluray mit HDR abgespielt werden. 
(am PC sollte auch FS off sein)

Ich google mal, wo ich Das noch gelesen habe.
War schon mal am Überlegen mir eine Applebox für Netflix-HDR separat anzuschaffen.

War bei rtings im Review.
Samsung CHG70 Review (C27HG70, C32HG70) - RTINGS.com
und noch die Bestätigung für Blueray-Player in einem anderen Review
Samsung CHG70 review (C27HG70): The world’s first HDR gaming monitor | Expert Reviews


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin mit dem Test von CD nicht zufrieden, da viele Fragen offen bleiben:

z.B. Wenn es die gleiche Leistung wie etwa 1800p hat, wie ist den der Qualitätsunterschied mit genau dieser Auflösung? 

Leider habe nicht alle Spiele interne Scaler. Beim FF15 Benchmark kann man nicht mal eine 1800p Auflösung einstellen...

Im Momente sehe ich nur, dass das Spiel eine weitere zwischenstufe hat, also schneller als 4K besser als 1440p, allerdings kann man diese Zwischenstufe nur mit einer RTX Karte nutzen.

Also weiter warten bis eine Spiel kommt, wo man es richtig vergleichen kann.


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2018)

Aber ist doch net schlecht wenn man weiss, das Damit ca. 20% Reserve drin sind.
 An der Schwelle zu Tearing/Vsync schon wichtiger als 97/100% Quali.

btw. 
Die Vgl. mit TAA sind allerdings Quark, weil die Vegetation net flimmert reicht auch eine andere AA-Methode.
Schade um die Texturen. (bei mir war eigentlich eher AO das Problem mit dem Flimmern in der Entfernung)


----------



## HisN (18. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe da letztens ein Video gemacht.
> Leider konnte ich da kein OSD mit verwenden da mit diesem Spiel sobald DX12 läuft kein MSI Afterburner verwendet werden kann.



Wus?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






RX480 schrieb:


> Wäre vllt. mal noch interessant wie mit /ohne DLSS der Vram voll war.



FFXV bekommt auch 16GB voll (wurde mir jedenfalls von VEGA-Usern zugetragen).
Was im Umkehrschluss bedeutet dass es bei uns Nvidia-Usern immer am Anschlag sein wird, es sei denn wir haben eine CEO-Edition^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=exyluYj62yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir geht es nicht, entweder wird nichts angezeigt oder das Spiel stürzt ab.
Nur wenn ich DX11 laufen habe kann ich das OSD mit anzeigen lassen.

Muss es aber mal bei Gelegenheit nochmals versuchen.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Dezember 2018)

Immer dieser Irrglauben mit dem vollen VRam.

JA es gibt Spiele welche zwingend alles was in den VRam geht auch sofort brauchen, diese Spiele kann man (wenn man die MODs weg lässt) auf einer Hand aufzählen. 

Die meisten Spiele brauchen gar nicht soo viel VRam, manche Spiele laden einfach alles im voraus in den VRam was möglich ist. Das ist eine für mich sehr gute Lösung, jedoch bedeutet dies nicht, dass man mit geringerem VRam unbedingt Nachteile, in Form von Rucklern oder Aufpoppen, hat. 

So können z.B. mehr Texturen in den VRam geladen werden, welche für die aktuelle Gegend gar nicht gebraucht werden, im Fall einer Schnellreise aber sofort zur Verfügung stehen. So kann der VRam auch die Ladezeiten geringfügig verkürzen. 

Was FF15 angeht, kann ich nicht verstehen, dass hier die Grafik manchmal so gelobt wird. Die Luminous Engine ist der reinste Schrott, nicht einmal Square Enix nutzt sie weiter! Dann noch das Aufgesetzte GameWorks, was die Performance weiter in die Knie zwingt.... Eigentlich ist das ganze Spiel eine meiner grössten Enttäuschungen. Ich habe seit dem ersten FF13 Versus Trailer drauf gewartet. Es ist ein Projekt was gut angefangen hatte und mit der Zeit, auf der suche nach Optimierungen, kaputt programmiert wurde...


----------



## HisN (18. Dezember 2018)

Naja .. Irrglaube.
Der Idealfall ist doch: Game und Daten passen komplett ins VRAM/RAM ohne nachgeladen werden zu müssen.
Man stelle sich das vor. Ein Game ganz ohne Streaming und Loadscreens. Wie geil wäre das denn.

Aber solange RAM und VRAM knapp/teuer sind ... wird es wohl eine Utopie bleiben.
Das Problem ist halt: Dadurch das der User sich an seinem 4GB RAM und 2GB VRAM "klammert" zwingt er den Entwickler dazu, dass zu berücksichtigen (wenn der was verkaufen möchte).
Kann man jetzt für gut oder schlecht halten


----------



## lipt00n (18. Dezember 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Der Idealfall ist doch: Game und Daten passen komplett ins VRAM/RAM ohne nachgeladen werden zu müssen.
> Man stelle sich das vor. Ein Game ganz ohne Streaming und Loadscreens. Wie geil wäre das denn.



Ich glaube, der Optimierungsanspruch vieler Entwickler ist es, einen Status X herzustellen und dann dahingehend zu optimieren, dass man bei einem gleichbleibenden Status X weniger Ressourcen verbraucht. Zumindest ist es das, was meine Programmiererfreunde mir immer als die große, spannende Herausforderung verkaufen 

Wenn ich mir FF15 so angucke, scheinen die Entwickler dort diesen Anspruch niemals besessen zu haben. Kann auch nicht verstehen, wie man bei diesem Spiel von toller Grafik sprechen kann, weil da ein paar hochauflösende Texturen eine tote Welt voller hässlicher Animationen schmücken. Aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema...


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Dezember 2018)

Die Basis bilden hier noch immer die Konsolen. Das Spiel muss mit dieser VRam menge funktionieren. Sprich alle Spielrelavanten Daten müssen passen. Für den PC kann dann wegen höheren Auflösungen und besseren (naja) Texturen mehr VRam genutzt werden, fertig ist es.

Also so lange die Konsolen nicht so viel Ram haben, dass das ganze Spiel rein passt, so lange, müssen wir mit Streaming-Techniken und Lade-Screens leben. 

Da Spielt der PC User keine Rolle. Nur sehr, sehr, sehr wenige Entwickler optimieren wirklich für den PC. Das hat noch nicht mal was mit dem Willen der Entwickler zu tun, sondern mit dem Zeit/Geld-Druck der Publisher.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Test von CD nicht zufrieden, da viele Fragen offen bleiben:
> 
> z.B. Wenn es die gleiche Leistung wie etwa 1800p hat, wie ist den der Qualitätsunterschied mit genau dieser Auflösung?
> 
> ...



Dann schau mal das Video von Nexus, das ergänt einige Aspekte. Ansonsten den Aspekt mit 1800p hat doch Hardware Unboxed auf Basis der Demos bereits gut analysiert. Evtl. kommt da noch was.
YouTube

Du kannst mit jeder AMD Karte in jedem Spiel 3200x1800p anwenden wenn du VSR im Treiber aktivierst. Ich hab die Demo von FFXV so gespielt an meinem UHD Panel!




arcDaniel schrieb:


> Immer dieser Irrglauben mit dem vollen VRam.
> Die meisten Spiele brauchen gar nicht soo viel VRam, manche Spiele laden einfach alles im voraus in den VRam was möglich ist. Das ist eine für mich sehr gute Lösung, jedoch bedeutet dies nicht, dass man mit geringerem VRam unbedingt Nachteile, in Form von Rucklern oder Aufpoppen, hat.
> 
> So können z.B. mehr Texturen in den VRam geladen werden, welche für die aktuelle Gegend gar nicht gebraucht werden, im Fall einer Schnellreise aber sofort zur Verfügung stehen. So kann der VRam auch die Ladezeiten geringfügig verkürzen.



Also FFXV puffert viel über den Vram, wenn man mit dem Wagen fährt und ein neues Gebiet erreicht und der Vram reicht nicht aus  um frühzeitig die Daten rein zu laden dann ruckelt es heftigst beim erreichen, vor allem mit aktiviertem Gameworks und UHD Texturen. Die ständigen Frametimespikes inkl. die das Spiel produziert aufgrund des verwerfens von Umgebungsdaten. Am Galdin Kay hatte ich ne schöne Ecke gefunden wo er 3 Teilbereiche der Umgebung laden musste am Leuchtturm. ein schnelles Umdrehen dort hat zu massiven stockern geführt, wobei man wohl eher sagen muss ein mehrsekündiges Standbild. Viel Ram hilft dem Spiel durchaus.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/508429-hbcc-test-final-fantasy-15-a.html#post9355017


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Das Spiel muss mit dieser VRam menge funktionieren. Sprich alle Spielrelavanten Daten müssen passen. ...



Bei der Benchmark-Version mit DLSS müßte doch ein Unterschied zu sehen sein mit ON vs. OFF.
Bei mir ist je nach Gamesetting das gelbe Auto früher oder später aufgetaucht, was bestimmt was mit dem Vram zu tun hatte. (mit HBCC off)

Das würde dann auch meine Frage beantworten, welchen Einfluss DLSS hinsichtlich der Weitsicht(Vram) hat.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2018)

Also bis gerade fand ich DLSS ja gar nicht so übel, aber ich hab mir jetzt mal das Video angeschaut von CB.
Das geht ja gar nicht. Weit entfernte Peripherie sieht aus wie aus den 90er da hingesetzt, vor allem die Berge sehen aus wie ein Stück Kunststoff mit zu wenig Kontur, die Vegetation ab einer gewissen Distanz wie aufgesetzt.
Vom Flickern will ich gar nicht reden das überall zu sehen ist. Damit kann man aber noch leben da zumindest im Nahfeld die Protagonisten schön geglättet werden und mehr Details raus kommen.

Was aber gar nicht geht ist die Vegetation im Nahfeld, das ist ja mal ein absolutes NoGo. Das Gras ist ja nur noch Pixelmatsch, teilweise sind da Flecken drin die derart verschwommen sind das nicht mal mehr Strukturen zu erkennen sind.
Der Boden sieht stellenweise wie Morast aus und hat überhaupt keine Konturen mehr. Das ja mal en Epic fail. In Verbindung mit den anderen Nachteilen ala Milchbubbi Gesicht,  Schattenverzerrung , total unnatürlichen Beleuchtung/Kontrast, Flickern und geringerer Auflösung absolut unbrauchbar in meinen Augen. Geil ist auch wie der Baum auf dem letzen Bild einfach mal die hälfte vom Volumen hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2018)

Die KI hat entschieden, das man das neue Feature superduperGras net so braucht.
Skynet konzentriert sich halt auf Wesentliche und terminiert Gameworks.
Und Tesselation+AO auf dem Boden wird durch POM ersetzt.(schönen Gruss von Crysis)

Da hat man schnell 20% Mehrleistung.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Dezember 2018)

An alle Reichen und "Verrückten" die RTX Titan ist verfügbar.


----------



## HisN (18. Dezember 2018)

Endlich ... hat EKWB/WC/AC schon einen Block dafür angekündigt, oder erwähnt ob der vorhandene passt?


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Dezember 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Endlich ... hat EKWB/WC/AC schon einen Block dafür angekündigt, oder erwähnt ob der vorhandene passt?



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es das gleiche PCB wie bei der Ti ist nur halt mit mehr VRam und einen vollen TU102, dann würden auch die aktuellen Blöcke passen.

Hier wäre ja interessant ob Nvidia etwas am PCB Layout verbessert hat um zukünftige Probleme wie bei der Ti zu vermeiden.


----------



## -Gast- (18. Dezember 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Hier wäre ja interessant ob Nvidia etwas am PCB Layout verbessert hat um zukünftige Probleme wie bei der Ti zu vermeiden.



Naja. Keiner weiß, woher die Probleme wirklich kamen. Ich glaube nicht, dass es sich um Probleme durch Hitze handelte.

Stückzahl ham sie scheinbar genung. Das Bestelllimit liegt bei 115 Stück.


----------



## Nicht-Sicher (18. Dezember 2018)

Wahnsinn das muss ja total teuer gewesen sein? Gratuliere zu deinem Kauf der teuern Karte, ich beneide dich auf dieses Schmuckstück  
Leider muss ich mich mit einer Billigeren Karte abgeben :-/ Da du hier mit der fetten Karte den Hut aufhast, stelle ich dir (wenn du mir erlaubst)
gleich mal ein paar Fragen zu der GeForce RTX 2070. 
Was bedeutet Power - Target an einer Grafikkarte? Ist das die Stromzufuhr oder Stromaname der Grafikkarte?  
Ok jemand aus mein Umfeld meinte, das ich bei einem Kauf  einer GeForce RTX 2070 beachten soll, das die Karte ein Power Target von 150 Watt oder 175 Watt 
oder noch höher hat,  jetzt weiß ich nicht genau was er damit meint?? Diese Hohe Wattzahl auf der Karte ist doch bestimmt für das übertakten der  GeForce RTX 2070 wichtig hab ich Recht?
Muss ich bei einem Kauf der Karte auf zwei Dinge achten? Das die RTX2070  overclocking fähig ist und das auf der Karte 175Watt Power Target steht? 
Lässt sich denn eine  GeForce RTX 2070 ( ohne das dort CO auf der Karte steht ) denn trotzdem übertakten? Denn ich könnte eine Karte etwas billiger bekommen ohne dem CO.
Also da steht denn nur: ASUS GeForce RTX 2070 Gaming mit 8GB G-DDR RAM  statt ASUS GeForce® RTX 2070 ROG Strix OC Gaming 8GB.
Muss das OC  auf der Karte drauf sein um sie übertakten zu können?


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Endlich ... hat EKWB/WC/AC schon einen Block dafür angekündigt, oder erwähnt ob der vorhandene passt?



Hast Du schon zugeschlagen ?
Da sind wir dann auf ein paar schöne Videos gespannt! Mal schauen, ob mit mehr Vram auch mehr Details/Texturen dargestellt werden in 8k DSR.

Da hätte ich noch ne Frage.
Denkst Du, das Grakas mit weniger Vram durch das weniger/verzögerte Darstellen in manchen Benchmarks besser abschneiden ?
Im Umkehrschluss müßte dann Gurdi mit HBCC immer mehr Darstellen und wäre langsamer.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hast Du schon zugeschlagen ?
> Im Umkehrschluss müßte dann Gurdi mit HBCC immer mehr Darstellen und wäre langsamer.


In Shadow of War ist das auch der Fall.


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2018)

Da ist die 2080 dann richtig ne Geheimwaffe. Braucht net so viel rabotten wie die Ti.


----------



## HisN (19. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hast Du schon zugeschlagen ?



*NEIN*
Dazu müsste ich dann auch erst mal im Lotto gewinnen^^



RX480 schrieb:


> Denkst Du, das Grakas mit weniger Vram durch das weniger/verzögerte Darstellen in manchen Benchmarks besser abschneiden ?



Bin ich voll Planlos^^


----------



## Snowhack (19. Dezember 2018)

Die RTX Titan wird gerade sehr interessant 

Meine 3te 2080Ti hat sich gestern verabschiedet. 


1. Asus.  Schrott  ( Wasserblock) 
(Speicher hat sich gelöst konnte repariert werden) 

2. KFA 2 OC.
 ( Spricher defekt ) (Wasserblock) 

3. KFA 2. OC Schrott 
( Standard) 

Mir reicht es werde mir heute eine von EVGA kaufen, wenn die auch drauf geht werde ich entweder das PC Spielen aufgeben oder zur RTX Titan greifen. 

(Aber warum NVIDIA noch mehr Geld hinten rein schieben? )


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2018)

Na dann hältst du wohl den Forenrekord aktuell mit 3 defekten Karten. Zwei gabs ja schon des öfteren hier, aber 3 ist neu 

An deiner Stelle wäre ich schon längst bekloppt geworden mit den Karten. Hast du die Asus jetzt repariert zurück bekommen?


----------



## godest (19. Dezember 2018)

godest schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
> Furmark war ein Relikt noch aus den alten Zeiten, was der Bauer kennt...
> 
> Ich habe einige Tests mit 3Dmark durchgeführt:
> ...




Hallo nochmal.
Ich wollte eigentlich meine CPU Undervolten und hab dafür den "Fire Strike Belastungstest" verwendet.
Es hat sich rausgestellt das dieser Test aufgrund meiner MSI OC Kurve nmach dem ersten Durchlauf abbricht.
Mit der orignalen Kurve funktioniert dieser ohne Fehler.

Was würde dies für mich bedeutet?
- Warum genau bricht er ab?
- Ist es für normales Gaming egal?
- soll ich den MSI OC nochmal drüber lauifen lassen?


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2018)

Wenn Firestrike crasht ist die Sache instabil, ganz einfach.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

Beende mal das MSI Afterburner und lasse ihn nicht im Hintergrund laufen.
Es ist bekannt das 3DMark mit OC den MSI Afterburner im Hintergrund nicht mag und dann abbricht mit dem Hinweis das es beendet wurde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn er dann trotzdem abbricht ist das OC nicht stabil.


----------



## blautemple (19. Dezember 2018)

Und bevor die Frage kommt, ja das OC bleibt erhalten auch wenn der Afterburner beendet wird


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

Genau, daher muss es nicht mit im Hintergrund laufen.
Finde es auch doof das es nicht mit laufen kann, da ich gerne während des Test das OSD mit schauen würde, aber vielleicht ist genau das der Grund wieso er abbricht.

EDIT: Ich teste gerne auf andere Weise die Stabilität.

Es gibt auf diesem Forum den PrimeAutotester.
[Sammelthread] PrimeAutotester schnelles Testen mit Prime 95 27.9 (NEW 0.9.0.7)

Der läuft mit der Version 27.9 von Prime95.
In der local.txt Datei füge ich dann noch...

```
CpuSupportsFMA3=0
CpuSupportsAVX=0
```
... mit hinzu.

Das bewirkt das kein FMA3 und AVX verwendet wird.
Denn sonst würde wenn ein AVX-Offset gesetzt wird die CPU herunter takten oder mit AVX instabil werden, bzw. es müsste dazu noch mehr Spannung anliegen.

Mit dem PrimeAutotester wähle ich dann "Temperatur" aus, denn damit werden rechenintensive Aufgaben berechnet und die CPU sehr stark belastet.
Hierbei aber auch die Temperatur im Auge behalten, kann ganz schön heiß werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann lasse ich noch Heaven Benchmark mit laufen.
Dadurch wird die CPU und zugleich auch die Grafikkarte belastet.

Früher konnte ich das mit meinem 6700K und meiner 1070 Grafikkarte stundenlang testen.
Vor zwei Tagen habe ich ein anderen Test gemacht in dem die Lüfter nicht mit liefen. Grund dazu waren die Taktstufen die je nach Temperatur von der Grafikkarte herunter getaktet werden. Dabei habe ich dann nach etwa 20-30min ein Bluescreen von Windows bekommen. Bedeutet also das mein System noch nicht 100% stabil war. Aber angemerkt nur mit dem Stabilitätstest, denn real lief es schon die ganze Zeit stabil.

Habe also Gestern ein neuen Test mit 20mv mehr gemacht.
Damit lief nun alles 1 Stunde stabil durch und scheint nun stabil zu sein.
Innerhalb von Spielen liege ich auch noch gut, denn die Spannung beläuft zwischen 1,234v und 1,254v bei 5 GHz auf alle Kerne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (19. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Genau, daher muss es nicht mit im Hintergrund laufen.
> Finde es auch doof das es nicht mit laufen kann, da ich gerne während des Test das OSD mit schauen würde, aber vielleicht ist genau das der Grund wieso er abbricht.



Du kannst ja auch in HWinfo oder was weiß ich Graphen für die relevanten Daten erstellen. Also sowas wie Taktrate, Power Target usw.
Dann sieht man es zwar erst danach, aber es ist zumindest besser als nichts und man kann nachvollziehen was gerade limitiert.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

Richtig, mache ich dann auch so oder was ich auch habe ist meine Aquasuite die ehe im Hintergrund immer mit läuft, dann kann ich auch alles im Nachhinein noch rein sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe oben noch was editiert.


----------



## -Gast- (19. Dezember 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Die RTX Titan wird gerade sehr interessant
> 
> Meine 3te 2080Ti hat sich gestern verabschiedet.



Das ist echt heftig. 
Meine KFA OC läuft noch problemlos. Ich hoffe, dass das auch so bleibt.


----------



## godest (19. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Beende mal das MSI Afterburner und lasse ihn nicht im Hintergrund laufen.
> Es ist bekannt das 3DMark mit OC den MSI Afterburner im Hintergrund nicht mag und dann abbricht mit dem Hinweis das es beendet wurde.
> 
> Wenn er dann trotzdem abbricht ist das OC nicht stabil.



Hatte den MSI dabei nicht laufen gehabt.
Wie reduziere ich das MSI OC richtig? nochmal die Kurven durchjagen?


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

Entweder mit dem Takt runter gehen oder mehr Spannung auswählen.


----------



## godest (19. Dezember 2018)

Du meinst mit der MSI App?
Mehr Spannung wollte ich erstmal nicht draufgeben weil ich habe das TDP Limit von 175W erreicht.
Also müsste ich in der MSI App überall etwas runtergehen


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

Richtig. 

Natürlich mit dem was du auch zum Übertaktest verwendest.
Mit Kurve gehe ich auch vom MS-AB aus.

Aber 175 Watt sind für die Grafikkarte nichts, ich komme bei mir bis zu 270 Watt hoch.
Real sind es etwa um die 200 Watt (siehe Bild ganz unten!).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eingestellt Kurve mit 1,000v und Power Limit auf Stock.


----------



## godest (19. Dezember 2018)

Könnte man dann davon ausgehen das diese automatische MSI OC Kurve keinen Mehrwert liefert wenn ich manuell so oder so alles anpassen muss?

Ich habe leider nur einen Strom-Anschluss und wollte solange ich die Leistung nicht drigend brauche nicht über den Specs Strom ziehen


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

Ich mach immer nur manuell da ich in etwa kenne was ich haben muss.
Hatte dieses Automatische mal angetestet und da ist mir fast das System dabei abgestürzt.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Richtig.
> 
> Natürlich mit dem was du auch zum Übertaktest verwendest.
> Mit Kurve gehe ich auch vom MS-AB aus.
> ...



Er hat eine 2070!


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich mach immer nur manuell da ich in etwa kenne was ich haben muss.
> Hatte dieses Automatische mal angetestet und da ist mir fast das System dabei abgestürzt.



Kannst Du mal spassenshalber auf 255W gehen. Das bitte mit sowenig Spannung , wie möglich und dann Benchen.
Damit es mal einen Referenzwert für die 2070 Gaming Z und die 2080 Palit gibt.
Beide mit 225W x 1,14 oced. 

Da würde ich dann gerne mal schauen ob die Gaming Z überhaupt noch sinnvoll ist mit der hohen Spannung.
Raff vgl. ja leider nur gegen die kleinere 2070 Armor. Das kann ja Jeder.
Hat denn überhaupt RtZk ne Gaming Z oder macht Er immer nur Werbung ?


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

Habe eine Wasserkühlung, das kannst als Vergleich nicht nehmen, denn wo meine Grafikkarte nur 1x 15Mhz herunter taktet wird deine Luftgekühlt vielleicht schon 5 Taktstufen weiter runter getaktet haben und so von der Ausgangstemperatur bis auf sagen wir mal 70 Grad etwa 100 MHz oder mehr verloren haben. Ausserdem gibt es noch andere Unterschiede zwischen einer 2070 und einer 2080 was ein direkten Vergleich zu Nichte macht.

Es geht daher jetzt nicht um das ganze zu testen, sondern das es ehe dir nichts bringen wird.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Er hat eine 2070!


Und ist die so viel schlechter als meine 1070 die ich hatte? Meine MSI Gaming X konnte ich auf 2100MHz/4700MHz übertakten ohne ins Powerlimit zu kommen.
Und hier musste ich entweder auf mehr Spannung oder mit dem Takt runter gehen sollte mein OC nicht stabil laufen. 

Und hierauf bezog sich im Grunde meine Antwort.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

EDIT: Sorry habe versehentlich ein Doppelpost erstellt.


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2018)

Macht denn dann überhaupt ne  2070 Gaming Z ohne h2o Sinn ?


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

Warum nicht, im großem und ganzen haben sie alle die gleiche Leistung und meist ändert sich das ganze nur auf Bezug der Kühlung und vom Werks OC.
OC kann aber auch selbst noch gesetzt werden und daher rechtfertigt der Preis einer leistungsstärkeren Karte die Mehrkosten normalerweise nicht. Und am ende ist die Leistung auch nur relativ und muss zum ganzem System passen. Denn was bringt dir eine 2080 TI Grafikkarte wenn hierzu nur FullHD genutzt wird und sich die Grafikkarte dann langweilt und nicht ausgelastet wird.

Ob Wasser oder Luft macht in Sache Leistung kein großer Unterschied.
Denn ob die Karte am ende 100 MHz mehr oder weniger läuft macht sich normalerweise nicht bemerkbar.
Grund zu Wasser ist meist das ganze mit im Loop integrieren zu können und so keine separaten Lüfter zu haben und ggf. auch die Optik.

In meinem Fall laufen alle Lüfter mit nur 550 U/min unter Last und die Temperaturen sind soweit sehr gut.
Aber die Temperaturen sind hier nur zweitrangig, da es vollkommen egal ist ob die Grafikkarte nur 40°C erreicht oder 70°C.
Mir geht es im Grunde nur um die Optik und der Drehzahl der Lüfter, da mein Rechner  egal ob Idle oder Last so leise ist das man ihn nicht hören kann.

Besonders weil mein Platz im Wohnzimmer ist war mir dies sehr wichtig.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2018)

2070 A Chip für 460 Euro. Bester Preis bisher.
8GB KFA2 GeForce RTX 2070 OC Black PCIe 256-bit GDDR6 - RTX 2070 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## chaotium (19. Dezember 2018)

Wenn Die RTX 2070 um die 400 euro sich einpendelt, dann hoffe ich dass die RTX 2080 und die TI sich auch preislich senken :O


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 2070 A Chip für 460 Euro. Bester Preis bisher.
> 8GB KFA2 GeForce RTX 2070 OC Black PCIe 256-bit GDDR6 - RTX 2070 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,



War wohl mal kurz im Mindstar ?
Zur Zeit sind wirklich nur die Schäppchenjäger erfolgreich, die 2,3 mal am Tag reinschauen.
(aber in der Beschreibung keine TDP, dafür hohes Werks-OC)

Wenn im Geizhalz die TDP nur mit 175W angegeben ist, kommt dann der Mehrtakt von der guten ASIC ?


----------



## Snowhack (19. Dezember 2018)

EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti XC GAMING, 11G-P4-2382-KR

P/N: 11G-P4-2382-KR   (Chip 10DE 1E07)

1635MHz Boost Clock  ( 1755Mhz bei 74C) 
444.7GT/s Texture Fill Rate
11264MB GDDR6 Memory
14000MHz Memory Clock   (Micron) 
616GB/s Memory Bandwidth


Powerlimit :   

Default  = 260 Watt

Maximum = 338 Watt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2018)

Sag mal wohnst du neber Alternate oder was


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

Wieso ist die Grafikkarte wieder vergriffen...?


----------



## sunyego (19. Dezember 2018)

Die beliebten MSI modelle im vergleich

RTX 2070 ARMOR vs RTX 2070 GAMING Z

MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Gaming Z - Karta graficzna dla wymagających (strona 11) | PurePC.pl


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wieso ist die Grafikkarte wieder vergriffen...?



Nee aber gestern hat er noch seine KFA beerdigt und heute lichtet er sich schon mit der neuen ab.
Seine Frau wöllt ich nicht sein


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

Nummer 4 lebt.... 

.


.


.


.


.... noch....


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2018)

Er ist bestimmt Versicherungsmakler, Bereich Lebensversicherungen


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2018)

Bei der CPU gehts halt net kleiner.


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> Die beliebten MSI modelle im vergleich
> 
> RTX 2070 ARMOR vs RTX 2070 GAMING Z
> 
> MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Gaming Z - Karta graficzna dla wymagających (strona 11) | PurePC.pl



Nilson, da haste Alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## ShirKhan (20. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nilson, da haste Alles richtig gemacht.


Ja, womöglich. Mit den real spielbaren Taktraten um 2000 kann ich wirklich zufrieden sein. Project Cars 2 hält die nötigen 60 FPS fast durchgehend, und Frau Croft ist auch froh, dass sie ihre Maja-Höhlen nicht mehr mit 29 Frames pro Sekunde erkunden muss.

Andererseits ist hier auch klar das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht. Durch das frühzeitige Erreichen des Powerlimits gibt es keine Möglichkeit, die Grenzen des Chips auszuloten. Ich kann keine Artefakte provozieren, keine Dreiecke und  kein Aufblitzen erzeugen beim Benchen an der Leistungsgrenze.

Ist der Takt zu hoch oder die Spannung zu niedrig, beenden sich Spiel oder Benchmark, und das wars. Noch nicht mal den Treiber bringe ich zum Absturz.  Zusätzlicher Spielraum durch eine verschärfte Kühlung ist auch nicht vorhanden, weil die Karte schon mit der Standardlüfterkurve quasi nur lauwarm wird.

Ich bin also schon fertig mit dem OCen, so schnell wie noch bei keiner Karte zuvor. Ein klein bisschen langweilig ist das schon, und ich frage mich, ob ein höheres TDP mir nicht einen längeren Testspaß beschert hätte.

Oder ist das Overclocken an sich einfach nicht mehr so aufregend wie früher?


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2018)

> Oder ist das Overclocken an sich einfach nicht mehr so aufregend wie früher?


Kauf dir mal ne Vega, da hast immer nen Rädchen zum drehen 
Powerlimt gibts da auch nicht ^^


----------



## IICARUS (20. Dezember 2018)

Das stimmt, bei Nvidia hat sich das ganze auch erst seit Pascal geändert wo kein Bios mehr selbst bearbeitet werden kann.

Das ganze wird nun im Bios bestimmt wie weit man OC betreiben kann und da die Spannung hierzu nicht selbst noch erhöht werden kann sind halt Grenzen gesetzt.
Seither geht ja maximal nur noch eine Spannung von 1,095v und mit Bios bearbeiten konnte ich früher um die 1,200v setzen. Glaube mich erinnern zu können das es sogar noch bis 1,250v ging. Aber das war eine andere Architektur so das man jetzt auch nicht von einer Generation zur anderen was bestimmen kann.


----------



## ShirKhan (20. Dezember 2018)

Dann wird die nächste Karte eben wieder eine rote. Aber jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## RX480 (20. Dezember 2018)

Zum Rumprobieren scheint die 2080+Ti mehr Möglichkeiten zu bieten durch das Flashen.
Da wäre ein 2-3-Schalter allerdings net schlecht. Sowas ist bei Vega gut gelöst.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Dezember 2018)

Heute mal BF 5 runtergeladen um mal RTX zu sehen, ich war Überrascht wie gut es läuft. UHD, Ultra, RTX Ultra (konnte ich gar nicht verändern) 60-70 fps in der ersten Singleplayer Mission.
Habe es aber auch schon wieder deinstalliert. Fängt EA jetzt auch schon an die Spiele nicht mehr komplett zu lokalisieren. Die deutschen Sprechen deutsch das passt, aber die Engländer sprechen Englisch. Und natürlich spielt man einen Engländer in der ersten Mission 
Dank EA Access ein günstiger Test.


----------



## HisN (20. Dezember 2018)

Endlich mal ne schöne Techdemo für unsere Karte mit den tollen neuen Features^^

(Tested) NVIDIA Asteroids Tech-Demo Released | Geeks3D


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Dezember 2018)

Ein Donwload ohne das man einen weiteren Account anlegen muß wäre toll.


----------



## HisN (20. Dezember 2018)

https://mega.nz/#!6GpwGa7Q!yNAoFbjDU-_addbPsMJQ4KLQ0hrhno0kFtHMHhI1m7E


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Dezember 2018)

Danke. Das ging ja schnell


----------



## HisN (20. Dezember 2018)

Ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, ich linke auch nur weiter, weil ich dachte es interessiert euch vielleicht


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Dezember 2018)

So mal den Benchmark laufen lassen, UHD, Vollbild und Grafikkarte in Default Settings. 51,9 fps. 
Optisch haut mich das gesehene nicht vom Hocker.


----------



## HisN (20. Dezember 2018)

Shice .. auf den Standbildern bei den Geeks sah das richtig nice aus.
Ich muss mir leider noch ein paar Stunden den Arsch im Büro breitsitzen.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (20. Dezember 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Heute mal BF 5 runtergeladen um mal RTX zu sehen...



Wooo ist das Raytracing?

Hiiier ist das Raytracing:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bitterer Moment...Nix (fast nix) zu sehen, aber 15fps weniger...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Dezember 2018)

Da ich BF ja eh nur Offline, also die Kampagne, gespielt hätte, wären mir die 15 fps weniger scheiß egal. Es lief ja noch mit über 60 fps, was will man mehr?
Aber ich habe halt was gegen Spiele ohne Deutsche Sprache ich will nicht Untertitel lesen wenn einer mit einen Befehl gibt damit ich weis was ich machen soll. Also wurde es schon deinstalliert und es wird auch nicht wieder angefasst. 
Aber grafisch, sah das was ich sah (RTX hin oder her) schon toll aus.


----------



## Snowhack (20. Dezember 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Shice .. auf den Standbildern bei den Geeks sah das richtig nice aus.
> Ich muss mir leider noch ein paar Stunden den Arsch im Büro breitsitzen.



NVIDIA Asteroids Demo // RTX 2080 Ti


hier mal zum reinschauen, es wird gerade noch verarbeitet


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Aber ich habe halt was gegen Spiele ohne Deutsche Sprache ich will nicht Untertitel lesen wenn einer mit einen Befehl gibt damit ich weis was ich machen soll. Also wurde es schon deinstalliert und es wird auch nicht wieder angefasst.




Seh ich auch so. Ich hasse es wenn ein Spiele nicht synchronisiert ist (außer es trägt ausdrücklich der Atmosphäre bei).
Wenn ich das weiß, kaufe ich solche Spiele nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Dezember 2018)

Das Spiel läuft aber im weiterem Verlauf in Deutsch.
Soweit ich mich zurück erinnere ist das nur anfangs der Fall.

Zumindest ist BF5 bei mir auf Deutsch.


----------



## RX480 (20. Dezember 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> NVIDIA Asteroids Demo // RTX 2080 Ti
> hier mal zum reinschauen, es wird gerade noch verarbeitet



Viel Glück mit dem neuen Spielzeug. Da wäre ja Weihnachten gerettet.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke der Demo gehts wenig um optische Präsentation sondern eher um die Darstellung des Objekt Cullings.


----------



## HisN (20. Dezember 2018)

Habt ihr gesehen was das Ding an CPU-Leistung braucht?
Ich glaub das wird mein neuer Lieblings-Graka-Benchmark. Spielt die CPU mal so richtig NULL mit rein (in UHD^^).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Habt ihr gesehen was das Ding an CPU-Leistung braucht?
> Ich glaub das wird mein neuer Lieblings-Graka-Benchmark. Spielt die CPU mal so richtig NULL mit rein (in UHD^^).
> 
> 
> ...



Ist ja auch im grunde komplettes GPU Culling. Interessant wäre der Vergleich zu CPU Culling.


----------



## Dudelll (21. Dezember 2018)

Ich lass das mal hier falls es jmd. Interessiert :

Expreview: NVIDIA rumored to launch GeForce GTX 11 series: GTX 1160 planned | VideoCardz.com

Kommt scheinbar zur 2060 noch eine 1160 die dann keine rt Cores bekommt. Leider noch keine weiteren specs dazu bekannt.


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2018)

Die SeaHawk von IIarus ist ja echt Hammer .
Wärs net mit Custom-Loop braucht kann auch gut die AiO nehmen.
Da ein Push+Pull reicht sicher auch ganz schön weit.
https://www.hardocp.com/article/2018/12/20/msi_sea_hawk_rtx_2080_overclocking/


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (21. Dezember 2018)

Kennt jemand einen schönen Vergleich, der Grafikeinstellungen, mit fps Messung, von FF15?


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

@RX480 

Das ist aber eine Hybrid.
Bedeutet nur teils mit Wasser gekühlt.

Bei mir geht der Kühlkörper nicht nur über die GPU sondern verläuft noch weiter bis zu den Spannungswandler und auch die VRam. Alles wird aktiv mit Wasser gekühlt.
Bei dieser AIO Version wird jedoch nur die GPU aktiv mit Wasser gekühlt und die VRam und Spannungswandler weiterhin mit Luft. Zwar habe ich solch eine Grafikkarte nie austesten können aber ich finde das sich der Aufpreis dann nicht lohnt, da ich bezüglich der Spannungswandler oder VRam immer noch vorsichtig mit OC umgehen muss und der Lüfter ggf. auch hörbar sein wird. Zudem ist ein 120mm Lüfter auf dem Radiator auch nicht unbedingt leiser als wenn die Lüfter direkt auf der Grafikkarte sind.

Ich würde daher eine ganz normale Grafikkarte kaufen und mir das Geld dazu sparen oder ganz auf Wakü umsteigen und die selbe kaufen was ich habe oder eine Grafikkarte auf Wasser umbauen. Umbauen hat sich in meinem Fall nicht gelohnt da ich am ende das selbe ausgegeben hätte wie eine Gaming X 2080 + Kühler separat kaufen. 

Es gibt halt vor und Nachteile... meine letzte umgebaute Grafikkarte wurde mit EK Kühler auch super gekühlt, aber ich hatte nicht diese schöne Backplate von MSI drauf und die ganzen LEDs die Original dabei waren sind auch ganz weg gefallen. Klar es gibt auch Grafikkarten Kühler zum Nachrüsten die auch LEDs haben, aber meine hatte dieses nicht. Zudem musste ich einfach einbauen und im Garantiefall wird es weniger Schwierigkeiten mit MSI geben da die Grafikkarte dazu nicht zerlegt wurde.

Nachteil ist aber da eine Umgebaute Grafikkarte für den Verkauf wieder zurück gebaut werden kann und so besser und leichter verkauft werden kann, denn Wasserkühlung Zubehör oder Hardware bekommt man schlechter  verkauft da die Nachfrage dazu nicht so hoch ist. Meine MSI GTX 1070 was umgebaut war habe ich auch wieder zurück auf Luft umgebaut und hat nun ihren Platz im Rechner meiner Tochter gefunden.


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2018)

Ich finde Das mit der Hybrid gar net so schlecht, wenn die Spawas durch den DHE gut gekühlt sind.
Gerade bei den Air-Customs RX64 Strixx wären mir immer die VR-Temps zu hoch.
Ist auch bei Morpheus meist ein Problem.
Insofern sind sicher auch die Hybrid-AiO´s von EVGA net schlecht.(rel. teuer)

Am Ende muss da Jeder in sein Budget schauen.
Langfristig lohnt sich sicher ein ordentliches Gehäuse+NT+Custom. (über mehrere Generationen)
Braucht halt erstmal ne Anschubfinanzierung.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

Wie gesagt die werden ja weiterhin mit Luft gekühlt, daher ändert sich hier nicht groß was zu Luftgekühlten Grafikkarten.
Der GPU-Kühler sitzt bei dieser Grafikkarte nur auf dem Grafikchip und kühlt nur diesen aktiv mit Wasser.

So was ähnliches gibt es ja auch von Alphacool, hier wird auch nur der Chip direkt gekühlt und der ist auf einer Kühlfläche verbaut und es wird nur zum Teil die Wärme über die Metallplatte auf dem GPU-Kühler übertragen. Mit diesem System ist die Grafikkarte immer noch von einem Luftstrom im Gehäuse abhängig und es gibt sogar Optional eine Halterung für ein 80mm Lüfter zu kaufen um die passiv Kühlung etwas zu verbessern. 

Alphacool stellt oft Kühler für Grafikkarten die es als FullCoverkühler sonst nicht hergestellt werden, daher in diesem Fall dann besser als nichts und die Kühler sind schon gut, aber nicht vergleichbar mit FullCover Kühler.


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2018)

Wer ne AiO verbaut sollte nach m.E. Push+Pull nutzen und natürlich eine sinnvolle Lüfterkonfig im Gehäuse vorsehen.
Da gehört ein ordentlicher NF 12x25 oder  Corsair 140 als Zuluft in die Nähe der AiO.
Der DHE braucht auch ordentlich Zuluft. 

Bei einem reinen Miefquirlsetup (Ti FE)würde man ja auch etliche leistungsstarke Gehäuselüfter vorsehen.
Von daher auch nicht mehr Aufwand.

Das man nicht mit nem reinem h2o-Loop mithalten kann ist klar, aber auch gar nicht gewollt. P/L ist wichtig.
Und Verkauf+Umbau wäre ja gar keine Problem wenns die SH mit AiO fertig gibt oder Inno.

BottomLine
Im HardOcp -Review war der gehaltene Takt net schlecht für ne AiO.


----------



## Richu006 (21. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> @RX480
> 
> Das ist aber eine Hybrid.
> Bedeutet nur teils mit Wasser gekühlt.
> ...



Das stimmt so nur bedingt... wenn du Glück hast verkaufst du eine GPU Mot Wasserkühler sogar teurer. Evtl ist sich jemand froh, wenn er nicht selbst umbauen muss... also ich habe schon 2 grafikkarten mit Wasserkühler verkauft, beide male habe ich angeboten auch wieder den Original Kühler zu montieren. Aber beide male war der Käufer froh das schon ein Wasserblock montiert ist.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

Sehe ich anders, ich habe letztens eine 1080 Grafikkarte inkl. Kühler für nur 450 Euro weg gehen sehen.
In diesem Sinn wurde der Kühler gar nicht mit bezahlt.

Bevor ich die Grafikkarte meiner Tochter verbaut habe hatte ich sie auch auf Ebay eingestellt. Innerhalb von 2 Tagen gab es keine Gebote und beobachtet haben so gut wie niemand die Grafikkarte. Am ende habe ich mich entschieden die Grafikkarte umzubauen und meiner Tochter zu geben. Ihre 980er Grafikkarten hatte innerhalb von nur 2 Tagen viele Beobachter und wurde sogar zum Sofort Kaufpreis schnell verkauft.

Auf dem Kühler der Grafikkarte sitze ich heute noch drauf, weder hier im Forum noch auf Ebay möchte jemand Geld dazu ausgeben und bei einem Preis von 150 Euro inkl. Backplate werde ich sie bestimmt nicht für 50 Euro verschenken.

Bedenke Grob geschätzt von 10 Kaufinteressenten vielleicht nur einer mit dabei ist der eine Wasserkühlung hat und Grafikkarten die bereits zerlegt worden sind werden auch unter einem anderem Aspekt angesehen.


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2018)

Jo,
wer bei Verstand ist nimmt natürlich die gute Graka incl. Custom Waterblock .

Aber auch schon gehört von Leuten, die extra wieder auf Original-Air zurück bauen mussten. 
Ne Original AiO- Graka sollte aber im Verkauf kein Problem sein.

Bei mir wird eh kaum was verkauft, schon mal durch XP+W7+W10, da gibt es dann halt mal über eine Übergangszeit mehrere Rechner.
Und mit Family ist auch sinnvoller.

Da hat sich Deine Tochter sicher gefreut und wartet immer schon darauf, das Du aufrüstet.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

Sehe ich anders, ich habe letztens eine 1080 Grafikkarte inkl. Kühler für nur 450 Euro weg gehen sehen.
In diesem Sinn wurde der Kühler gar nicht mit bezahlt.

Bevor ich die Grafikkarte meiner Tochter verbaut habe hatte ich sie auch auf Ebay eingestellt. Innerhalb von 2 Tagen gab es keine Gebote und beobachtet haben so gut wie niemand die Grafikkarte. Am ende habe ich mich entschieden die Grafikkarte umzubauen und meiner Tochter zu geben. Ihre 980er Grafikkarten hatte innerhalb von nur 2 Tagen viele Beobachter und wurde sogar zum Sofort Kaufpreis schnell verkauft.

Auf dem Kühler der Grafikkarte sitze ich heute noch drauf, weder hier im Forum noch auf Ebay möchte jemand Geld dazu ausgeben und bei einem Preis von 150 Euro inkl. Backplate werde ich sie bestimmt nicht für 50 Euro verschenken.

Bedenke Grob geschätzt von 10 Kaufinteressenten vielleicht nur einer mit dabei ist der eine Wasserkühlung hat und Grafikkarten die bereits zerlegt worden sind werden auch unter einem anderem Aspekt angesehen.


----------



## Richu006 (21. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders, ich habe letztens eine 1080 Grafikkarte inkl. Kühler für nur 450 Euro weg gehen sehen.
> In diesem Sinn wurde der Kühler gar nicht mit bezahlt.
> 
> Bevor ich die Grafikkarte meiner Tochter verbaut habe hatte ich sie auch auf Ebay eingestellt. Innerhalb von 2 Tagen gab es keine Gebote und beobachtet haben so gut wie niemand die Grafikkarte. Am ende habe ich mich entschieden die Grafikkarte umzubauen und meiner Tochter zu geben. Ihre 980er Grafikkarten hatte innerhalb von nur 2 Tagen viele Beobachter und wurde sogar zum Sofort Kaufpreis schnell verkauft.
> ...


Ok ich hatte natürlich jeweils mehr Geduld... meine Karten wahren jeweils immer ca. 1 Monat in Tutti(Gratis inserate Schweiz)
Weil ja die Käufer Gemeinschaft ist sicher kleiner mit Wakü... 

Aber ich sage damit das man nicht pauschal sagen kann mit Wakü ist schlechter zu verkaufen als mit Lukü.

Es kommt immer auf den Kunden an.


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2018)

btw.
Bei Msi und Inno kenn ich mich auch net so aus, wie die Qualität ist.
Das wäre ein Punkt, der gegen die AiO als Konzept sprechen könnte.
Ansonsten war ich halt überrascht von dem guten Takt der SH.(24/7 da mal 50MHz unter max ist ja immer noch gut)

Gerade Nachrüst-AiO´s wie Eiswolf haben manchmal Probs mit der Pumpe.
Da sind natürlich mit CustomLoop Einzelkomponenten leichter zu tauschen/reklamieren.

Mal schauen , vllt. kann mal Einer was posten Der ne Komplett-Graka mit AiO hat.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Dezember 2018)

Hier eine neue Version vom Afterburner, ich zitiere einfach den Beitrag aus den guru3d Forum von Unwinder:



Spoiler





NVIDIA recently rolled out new version of their NVIDIA Scanner API and wanted to see updated MSI AB with it ASAP, so here it is. Please take a note that I was working on different features in parallel and some of them are still in development, so treat it this build as a development beta. From NVIDIA scanner API side there are many improvements in scanning algorithm, Pascal series support and many more. From my side I added a button for launching scanner directly from main window GUI (OC button in the top left corner of application), but experienced users can still launch it from VF curve editor window like before. VF curve editor window got some improvements as well, and it is now available on AMD GPUs. And as usual there are dozens of other GUI and monitoring module usability related changes and improvements. Full changes list for MSI AB v4.6.0 and RTSS v7.2.1 includes the following (changes from the previous betas are highlighted with bold):


*MSI AB v4.6.0 beta 10*


_· Added NVIDIA Turing GPU architecture support:_
_o Added voltage control for reference design NVIDIA GeForce RTX 20x0 series graphics cards_
_o Advanced GPU Boost control for NVIDIA GeForce RTX 20x0 series graphics cards. Extended voltage/frequency curve editor on GeForce RTX 20x0 family graphics cards allows you to tune additional piecewise power/frequency floor and temperature/frequency floor curves. Control points on those new curves allow you to control GPU Boost power and thermal throttling algorithms more precisely than traditional power limit and thermal limit sliders_
_o Hardware abstraction layer has been revamped to provide support for multiple independent fans per GPU due to introducing dual fan design on reference design NVIDIA GeForce RTX 20x0 series graphics cards and due to introducing native dual fan control in NVAPI. Both fans of NVIDIA GeForce RTX 20x0 can be monitored independently in hardware monitoring module now and can be controlled synchronically in manual mode_
_o Added NVIDIA Scanner technology support_
_· *Added Monolithic Power Systems MP2884A and MP2888A voltage controllers support*_
_· *Added core, memory, auxiliary PEXVDD and auxiliary 1V8 voltage control for custom design MSI RTX 2080Ti Lightning series graphics cards with MP2888A + MP2888A +uP1816 voltage regulators*_
_*· Added VRM and VRM2 temperature monitoring for custom design MSI RTX 2080Ti Lightning series graphics cards*_
_· Improved hardware monitoring module:_
_o Added thermal offset for CPU temperature monitoring on AMD Ryzen 7 2700X processors_
_o *Similar CPU temperatures are now cloned for all cores on AMD CPUs to provide more convenient and unified On-Screen Display layout between Intel and AMD CPUs*_
_o “Pagefile usage” graph in hardware monitoring module has been renamed to “Commit charge”_
_*o Added group operation notifier to the caption of active hardware monitoring graphs list in “Monitoring” tab in the application properties. The notifier is informing you that you can apply a setting to all or to multiple selected hardware monitoring graphs when you hold group operation key (i.e. <crap> or <Ctrl>) and hover mouse cursor over the setting that can be applied to multiple hardware monitoring graphs at once (e.g. “Show in On-Screen Display”)*_
_*o Added “Select by group” and “Select by type” commands to context menu of active hardware monitoring graphs list in “Monitoring” tab in the application properties. New commands allow selecting the graphs of exactly the same type (e.g. CPU1-CPU8 usage graphs on eight core CPU) or the graphs with the same OSD/LCD group name (for example, GPU clock, GPU power, GPU usage and the rest graphs with “GPU” group name). Such commands allow you to show similar items (e.g. all CPU usages) in On-Screen Display with a single click or rename a group for all child graphs in the single pass*_
_*o Multi group edit mode is automatically selected now for group name edit field when you enable "Override group name" option while holding <Ctrl> key. You may still manually toggle this mode with <Ctrl>+<M> hotkey anytime when editing the group name*_
_*o On-Screen Display item type (i.e. text, graph or combination of both) is now displayed in “Properties” column of active hardware monitoring graphs list in “Monitoring” tab in the application properties*_
_*o Added programmable hotkey for clearing monitoring history*_
_*o Added “Apply” button to application properties window. Now you may iteratively customize monitoring module without closing the properties to see the result on each step. Please take a note that some properties (e.g. application language) cannot be applied until you completely close properties window by design of application*_
_*o Improved On-Screen Display layout editor:*_
_*§ System reserved variable slots 250-255 are now displayed as system variables in the layout editor*_
_*§ Added embedded graphs support. Embedded graphs can be displayed directly in the text in a separate column, it can be convenient for displaying per-core CPU usages*_
_*§ Added embedded graph width adjustment variable to the “Graph” property node*_
_*§ Added new “Graph placement” property node. You can use it to place each graph on top of text, on bottom or make it embedded in in text column*_
_*§ Added new variables to “Separators” property node. Now you may define independent separators for the graphs located on top of text part, for the text part and for the graphs located on bottom of text part.*_
_*§ Slightly altered interpretation of prolog and epilog separators. Please take a note that prolog separator is no longer automatically appended with new line symbol, so you must specify it manually when necessary and epilog separator is now displayed below the bottom group of graphs*_
_*§ The list of hardware monitoring items in “Add item(s)” dialog window is alphabetically sorted now*_
_*§ Added macroses for embedding any data from monitoring module into OSD text (e.g. prolog). You may use  macroses to display anything available in the monitoring module, e.g. %CPU temperature%*_
_*§ Improved On-Screen Display hypertext formatting performance due to more optimal macro replace strategy*_
_*§  Revamped “modern web” layout. New layout is demonstrating new text formatting features including big custom framerate counter, custom embedded background and On-Screed Display header, custom benchmark and system time indicators and embedded CPU and GPU usage graphs*_
_*§ On-Screen Display layouts are saved in monitoring profiles now*_
_*o Improved HwInfo plugin:*_
_*§  Added UPS load, power, input voltage and charge level data sources to default plugin configuration*_
_*· Improved voltage/frequency editor:*_
_*o Voltage/frequency editor window is now available on AMD GPUs. On AMD platform it allows you to edit core frequencies and voltages independently per each P-State:*_
_*§ Similar to NVIDIA GPUs, you may either adjust each point frequency or voltage independently with both mouse and keyboard or hold <Shift> and drag single point to apply similar frequency or voltage offset to all P-states*_
_*§ Read only P-States are currently not tracked, which means that you can try to adjust the frequency and voltage for it but it will be ignored when applying the curve*_
_*§ P-States locking functionality is not implemented yet*_
_*o Slightly increased default voltage range for voltage/frequency curve. Now you may lock voltage to lower values if you’re using voltage/frequency editor to downvolt and reduce power consumption on your NVIDIA GPU. Power users may customize the range further, the voltage and frequency limits are fully adjustable via the configuration file*_
_*o Now you may press <F5> key in the editor window to reread the curve from hardware. This feature can be useful when adjusting the curve in changing thermal environment*_
_*o Voltage and frequency axes are dynamically scales now, so the captions do not overlap when window is too small*_
_· Improved hardware control shared memory interface. During the past years, external applications like MSI Remote Server were using this interface for tuning GPU hardware settings remotely from external applications. The improvements are intended to allow connecting external stress testing and automatic overclocking related applications to MSI Afterburner via this interface:_
_o Now voltage/frequency curve on NVIDIA Pascal and newer NVIDIA GPU architectures is accessible via hardware control shared memory interface_
_o New  hardware control shared memory interface command allows MSI Afterburner to load hardware settings from external application without immediately applying new settings to GPU_
_o Added notification message, allowing external applications to notify MSI Afterburner about new command written to hardware control shared memory. Without the notification, MSI Afterburner is executing external commands on each hardware polling iteration like before. Please refer to SDK and MACMSharedMemorySample source code to see notification message usage example_
_o Added hardware identification info to GPU entries in hardware control shared memory. Hardware identification info allows external applications to reconcile own enumerated devices with logical GPUs enumerated by MSI Afterburner_
_o Now hardware control shared memory is refreshed on delayed fan speed readback events_
_· New bundled MSI Overclocking Scanner application in now included in MSI Afterburner distributive:_
_o  MSI Overclocking Scanner is currently supported on NVIDIA GTX 10x0 and NVIDIA RTX 20x0 series graphics cards under 64-bit operating systems only. *On such systems you may activate the scanner with dedicated button from the main application window* or directly from voltage/frequency curve editor window_
_o MSI Overclocking Scanner is powered by NVIDIA Scanner technology, which is using proprietary algorithms to quickly and reliably test manually overclocked GPU stability or find the maximum stable GPU overclocking in automatic mode with a single click. The scanner is using embedded NVIDIA test load to stress GPU. The scanner provides you two functional modes:_
_§ In test mode MSI Overclocking Scanner is stress-testing your manual GPU overclocking settings during approximately 5 minutes. The result is returned as GPU stability confidence level (0% - unstable, 100% - stable)_
_§ In scan mode MSI Overclocking Scanner is stress-testing and slowly increasing clocks on voltage/frequency curve points and this way automatically detecting the maximum stable GPU overclocking. The result is returned as modified voltage/frequency curve and average GPU overclocking in MHz_
_*· Added framerate limiter compatibility settings group to “On-Screen Display” tab to the application properties. The settings include programmable hotkeys for globally disabling, enabling or toggling framerate limiting techniques of RivaTuner Statistics Server. The settings are intended to provide a way to dynamically enable or disable scanline sync technology based framarate limiting without altering application profiles, however you may use it to toggle traditional framerate limter as well*_
_*· Fixed kernel mode hardware access interface fix for AMD Vega GPUs. HBM temperature, GPU power and GPU voltage are no longer returning bogus values when kernel mode hardware access interface is enabled on AMD Vega series graphics cards*_
_· Hardcoded voltage/frequency curve clock multiplier implementation has been replaced with heuristic multiplier detection in order to provide unified voltage/frequency curve control implementation for NVIDIA Pascal and newer NVIDIA GPU architectures_
_· Improved realtime voltage/frequency curve editor GUI scaling. Now GUI is scaled property when adjusting skin scaling with open voltage/frequency curve editor window_
_*· Improved report window, fan curve editor window, monitoring window and voltage/frequency curve editor scaling for scaling ratios greater than 100%*_
_*· Multilanguage user interface library is DPI aware now. Main window skinned interface is no longer being scaled by OS and no longer looks blurred by default when greater than 100% DPI is selected. Now main skinned window interface can be manually zoomed with skin scaling slider in “User interface” tab, and the properties are automatically scaled by OS according to selected DPI*_
_*· Added new skin scaling mode for power users. New mode provides better scaling performance at the expense of some scaling image quality loss*_
_*· Skin scaling implementation is now asynchronous, so increasing skin scaling ratio doesn’t increase GUI update time and doesn’t decrease GUI response time*_
_*· Skin scaling slider range has been extended from 75%-150% to 75%-200%*_
_· RivaTuner Statistics Server has been upgraded to v7.2.1_


*RTSS v7.2.1 Beta 4*


_· Fixed issue with the latest NVIDIA Adaptive Shading update of Woflenstein II: The New Colossus locking on startup. Please take a note that now Woflenstein II: The New Colossus is presenting frames from compute queue in NVIDIA codepath similar to AMD codepath. Due to that reason, On-Screen Display rendering is performance expensive and disabled by default in such environment. Experienced users, understanding and accepting On-Screen Display related performance penalty, may reenable it with PresentFromCompute profile switch_
_· Fixed black screen issue in Vulkan applications on NVIDIA Kepler GPU family under 4xx.xx series drivers family_
_· Improved On-Screen Display hypertext formatting implementation:_
_*o Variable slot 250 is no longer used to define own On-Screen Display statistics format, now it is allowing the client applications to redefine default text format. Such implementation allows the client applications like MSI Afterburner to edit default text color and size directly inside the On-Screen Display layout editor*_
_*o Improved subpixel precision for raster fonts provides better font scaling quality and improves rendering quality for small superscript/subscript-styled text*_
_*o Improved font baseline positioning. Now subscript-styled text is aligned on the baseline of maximum sized font symbol in the line instead of the baseline for 100% font size*_
_*o Improved font scaling implementation for large fonts. Now requested font size is scaled from the closest reference prerendered font size instead of 100% font size*_
_*o Changed set of prerendered font sizes from 40%, 50%, 80% and 100% to 50%, 100% and 200%. Prerendered font sizes can be used as is without scaling and with the best possible rendering quality, any different font sizes are interpolated*_
_*o Added background fill flag for embedded objects. Background fill is intended to simplify maximum value visualization with barchart-styled embedded graphs*_
_*o Now it is allowed to use zero width or height in bar embedding tags to specify whole text extent*_
_*o Embedded objects are now affected by text size and alignment tags*_
_*o Added backspace symbols support. Backspaces are intended to be used in conjunction with bar embedding tags. Inserting backspace symbol immediately after the bar embedding tag results in returning the cursor position back to embedded bar origin. Such implementation provides simplified way of embedding custom background in the hypertext. Please take a note that backspace sequences are currently not supported, so the cursor cannot be moved beyond the previous position*_
_*o Added new tag for displaying benchmark time*_
_*· Added suspending support to VTable hook handlers. Suspending is used to improve reference counter tracking implementation and make it more future proof*_
_*· Graphs are no longer displayed in On-Screen Display when Vector2D On-Screen Display rendering mode is selected*_
_*· Multilanguage user interface library is DPI aware now. Main window skinned interface is no longer being scaled by OS and no longer looks blurred by default when greater than 100% DPI is selected. Now main skinned window interface can be manually zoomed with skin scaling slider in “User interface” tab, and the properties are automatically scaled by OS according to selected DPI*_
_*· Added new skin scaling mode for power users. New mode provides better scaling performance at the expense of some scaling image quality loss*_
_*· Skin scaling implementation is now asynchronous, so increasing skin scaling ratio doesn’t increase GUI update time and doesn’t decrease GUI response time*_
_*· Skin scaling slider range has been extended from 75%-150% to 75%-200%*_
_*· Some profile settings are treated as power user settings and they are locked by default now. Such settings include “Enable Custom Direct3D support” compatibility option and Vector2D On-Screen Display rendering mode selection. Context help was not recommending enabling those compatibility related options globally, however many users tend to enable them blindly then blame the product for inappropriate performance or 3D applications compatibility. Such settings are now ignored unless you manually unlock them at the profile level*_
_*· Added “Enable framerate limiter” option to general application properties. This option allow controlling RivaTuner Statistics Server’s framerate limiting support globally, so you may temporarily disable it if necessary without modifying generic  framerate limiter or scanline sync related settings in the profiles. The client applications like MSI Afterburner can also distantly control  this option via hotkeys*_
_*· Now RivaTuner Statistics Server hides own frametime history overlay when framerate or frametime is displayed by the client On-Screen Display application*_
_*· Now RivaTuner Statistics Server hides own benchmark statistics when benchmark time, minimum, average, maximum, 1% low, 0.1 low framerate is displayed by the client On-Screen Display application*_
_· Added On-Screen Display compatibility profile for Splinter Cell Chaos Theory_
_*· Updated profiles list*_


http://msi-afterburner.guru3d.com/MSIAfterburnerSetup460Beta10Build14218.rar


Stay tuned, and Merry Xmas! https://forums.guru3d.com/styles/default/xenforo/clear.png


P.S. For those who are lazy to read changes list and will try to ask questions about fan control support for AMD Adrenaline 2019 drivers family: no, it is not supported yet. AMD still have not provided updated ADL API to AIC partners.


----------



## RtZk (26. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin mal auf den Preis der Lightning gespannt.


----------



## ShirKhan (26. Dezember 2018)

@arcDaniel: Danke! Ist es vielleicht sinnvoll, den Riesenquote in einen Spoiler zu packen?

Inhaltlich: Lese ich das richtig, dass der OC-Scanner mit der Beta 10 nun auch den Pascals zur Verfügung steht? Das wird einige freuen.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Dezember 2018)

nilssohn schrieb:


> @arcDaniel: Danke! Ist es vielleicht sinnvoll, den Riesenquote in einen Spoiler zu packen?
> 
> Inhaltlich: Lese ich das richtig, dass der OC-Scanner mit der Beta 10 nun auch den Pascals zur Verfügung steht? Das wird einige freuen.




Könnte ein Mod editieren, habe mich noch gar nicht damit beschäftigt wie das geht. 

Und ja es soll auch mit den Pascal Karten funktionieren im guru3d Forum hat es schon einer mit einer 1070ti getestet.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Dezember 2018)

Hier nochmal der Links zum Thema wo sich auch der Download Link befindet, da ich mit den zwei Links die dabei waren Problem hatten und mich nicht zum Ziel geführt haben.
RTSS 6.7.0 beta 1 | Page 80 | guru3D Forums


----------



## Olstyle (26. Dezember 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Könnte ein Mod editieren, habe mich noch gar nicht damit beschäftigt wie das geht.


Done. Einfach Spoiler statt Quote schreiben.

Das automatische Pascal Tuning muss ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## KaterTom (26. Dezember 2018)

Funktioniert prima mit Pascal. Habe den Scanner aus dem Curve Editor heraus gestartet.


----------



## ShirKhan (27. Dezember 2018)

Ist schon krass, diese 2070 Armor. Für 3DMark Time Spy (Ergebnis) nominal 2115 MHz aus ihr rausgequetscht. Von wegen gedrosselt und kastriert. ^^


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (28. Dezember 2018)

Hat hier jemand die MSi Ventus 2080?


----------



## u78g (28. Dezember 2018)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand die MSi Ventus 2080?



ja,habe ich gerade zum testen hier.....


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (28. Dezember 2018)

Die soll nämlich, in ein paar Tagen meine Armor 2070 ersetzen.
Hoffentlich ist die Ventus nicht lauter.
Denn soweit ich weiß, hat sie 2 90mm Lüfter.
Die Armor 2 100mm.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (29. Dezember 2018)

Der DLSS Patch, wird bei der FF15 Installation über Steam, automatisch mit installiert, oder?


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Dezember 2018)

So neuer Hotfix Treiber
GeForce Hotfix Driver Version 417.58 | NVIDIA

Von dem Black Screen war ich auch betroffen. Dachte anfangs es würde mit meinem CPU/RAM OC zusammen hängen, bin aber froh, dass ich mit der Fehlersuche aufhören kann.


----------



## HisN (29. Dezember 2018)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Der DLSS Patch, wird bei der FF15 Installation über Steam, automatisch mit installiert, oder?



Jupp. Sollte bei Dir also schon seit Wochen auf der Platte sein (falls Du es installiert hattest).


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (29. Dezember 2018)

Hab es heute über Steam installiert, und mich gewundert, dass es "nur" irgendwas mit 70GB groß sein soll...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. Dezember 2018)

Gibt noch ein 4k Texturen Paktet, dann sind es über 100 GB.
Habe es mir im Sale auch gekauft, war ein Fehler, gefällt mir gar nicht das Spiel.


----------



## -Gast- (29. Dezember 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Gibt noch ein 4k Texturen Paktet, dann sind es über 100 GB.
> Habe es mir im Sale auch gekauft, war ein Fehler, gefällt mir gar nicht das Spiel.



Habs nicht gekauft. Nur mal den Benchmark angeschaut. Ich kann mit sowas absolut nix anfangen.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (29. Dezember 2018)

Ah, das war die Lösung. Das 4K Texturenpaket muss separat geladen werden.

Final Fantasy, ist halt Final Fantasy.

Dieses Spiel begleitet mich schon über 20 Jahre


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (1. Januar 2019)

Nach den ersten Stunden FF15 
, und vielen Vergleichen zwischen TAA und DLSS, muss ich sagen, dass ich eindeutig DLSS bevorzuge.

Ich sehe es ähnlich, wie diese Kollegen hier:

Final Fantasy XV DLSS versus TAA Performance & IQ

Meistens wird nur darüber gesprochen, das TAA effektiver Kanten glättet, und dass Texturen im DLSS Modus, qualitativ schlechter sind.
Doch selten wir erwähnt, das DLSS in Bewegung, höhere AA Qualität bietet.

Die sehr clever gelöste (im Sinne von kaum bis gar nicht wahrnembare) Reduzierenung der Texturqualität, wird m.M.n mehr als wieder gut gemacht, durch die durchweg höhere Bildschärfe.
Diese nimmt man nämlich sofort und immer wahr, die teils geringere Texturqualität, die meist den Hintergrund betrifft, nicht.

Man muss dass man in Worte fassen: mit DLSS hat man eine wesentlich höhere Bildqualität als ohne AA und bekommt oben drauf noch ca. 10 FPS. mehr 

Raytracing ist für mich, im Moment, in den Hintergrund gerückt.
DLSS ist in meinen Augen, viel mehr ein Kaufargument für eine RTX.

Den Vorteil von DLSS in Bewegung,  habe ich auch selbst versucht festzuhalten.
Allerdings ist mir das nur mäßig gelungen.
Live sieht man es sehr deutlich. Besonders bei den parkenden Autos, und dem Händlerwagen:

YouTube


----------



## ShirKhan (2. Januar 2019)

Seit der Beta 10 des AB 4.6.0 kann  der RAM auf 1500 hochgezogen werden? Hat das schon jemand gemacht? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShirKhan (3. Januar 2019)

Zum Benchen in Superposition (Ergebnisse) habe ich den VRAM auf 8200 MHz gestellt, Lüfter auf 100%. Max. Temp während der Bench-Session war laut HWInfo  53°C, max. VCore 0,993V.

Ich habe gelernt, dass unterschiedliche Partnerdesigns den VRAM unterschiedlich gut kühlen. Messgeräte habe ich nicht und möchte den Speicher nicht gefährden. Stattdessen ein Gefühl dafür entwickeln, wieviel ihm zugemutet werden kann.

Was sagt denn die Kerntemperatur über die Speicher-Temps aus? Gäbe es z.B. ein Delta von, sagen wir mal, max. 25°C zwischen Core- und RAM-Temps, läge der Speicher mit 78C° immer noch im grünen Bereich. Auch ein Unterschied von bis zu 30°C wäre zum Benchen hier wohl noch akzeptabel.

Wer traut sich zu, darüber eine Aussage zu treffen?


----------



## HisN (3. Januar 2019)

Ich würde vermuten, dass es da keinen Zusammenhang gibt.
Unter Lukü würde ich die VRAMs nach dem Wärmecam-Bildern von Igor gar nicht anfassen.
Unter Wakü ist das was anderes.


----------



## ShirKhan (3. Januar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Unter Lukü würde ich die VRAMs nach dem Wärmecam-Bildern von Igor gar nicht anfassen.
> Unter Wakü ist das was anderes.



MSI hat bei der aktuellen Beta 10 des Afterburner das OC-Modul entschärft, vermutlich, weil die ermittelten Werte bei der Beta 9 zu Instabilitäten bei einigen Karten geführt haben.

Wenn man hier so sehr auf Nummer sicher geht: Warum erlaubt AB in derselben Beta ohne Not ein um 500 MHz erhöhtes VRAM-OC, das angeblich den Speicher zerstören kann? Mir fehlt die innere Logik.


----------



## HisN (3. Januar 2019)

Warum erlaubt Dir Dein Bios einen Multi von 56 auf Deiner CPU?
Warum erlaubt einem der AB einen Core-Clock von +1000


----------



## ShirKhan (3. Januar 2019)

Wer, ich? Tut es nicht, Multi ist 50.

Edit: Ah, rhetorische Fragen. Beantworten meine aber nicht.


----------



## HisN (3. Januar 2019)

Doch natürlich wenn Du darüber nachdenkst.
Die Settings sind meistens so hoch gewählt, das ein Normalsterblicher sie nicht umsetzen kann, weil er nicht die entsprechende Kühlung hat, und die Komponenten dabei eingehen würden, ABER sie sind vorhanden, damit ein Profi mit entsprechender Kühlung so viel wie möglich aus den Komponenten quetschen kann. Das ist ein Verkaufs-Argument für viele Produkte.
Es würde sich doch keiner ein MSI Z370 Plus kaufen, wenn man dort maximal einen 50er Multi einstellen kann, weil man dort mit Lukü eventuell gerade noch save ist.


----------



## ShirKhan (3. Januar 2019)

Ja, es ergibt Sinn, was du schreibst. Ich fand es eben auffällig, dass von einer Beta zur nächsten zwei Maßnahmen mit einander entgegengesetzer Zielrichtung implantiert wurden.


----------



## -Gast- (3. Januar 2019)

Ich schätze, der wert über 1000 ist jetzt vorhanden, weil es das EVGA-Tool auch kann. Und LN2 Overclocker können diesen Bereich tatsächlich brauchen.


----------



## RX480 (4. Januar 2019)

Ist schon toll wie gut die Armor von Nilson läuft. (staune immer über NV, das der Vram soviel Luft hat)

Wer >8GB-Vram zum kleinen Preis nutzen möchte, sollte auch mal über die RX64LC nachdenken, die momentan im Angebot ist für 452 Tacken, 
absolut geiles Angebot! (incl. 3x Games)
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid Cooling Wasser PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) | Mindfactory.de
edit: momentan out- Geduld - kommt bestimmt wieder.

Und der passende 49"-120Hz-HDR-Moni, der mehr als 8GB schon mal braucht:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monit...0-49-Zoll-5K-Freesync-2-HDR-CES-2019-1272570/


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Januar 2019)

ab dem 15. Jan unterstützt Nvidia Adaptive Sync Monitore

Announcing G-SYNC Compatible Monitors and BFGD Pre-Orders | NVIDIA Blog


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2019)

Oh, das hätte ich (noch) nicht erwartet. 12/400 welche ohne zusätzliche Klicks freigegeben werden ist allerdings auch ne interessante Statistik.


----------



## blautemple (7. Januar 2019)

Ist ja letztendlich auch völlig egal ob die freigegeben sind oder nicht.
Mich freut es auf jeden Fall


----------



## RX480 (7. Januar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ab dem 15. Jan unterstützt Nvidia Adaptive Sync Monitore
> 
> Announcing G-SYNC Compatible Monitors and BFGD Pre-Orders | NVIDIA Blog



Doppelpost, bitte löschen.


----------



## RX480 (7. Januar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ab dem 15. Jan unterstützt Nvidia Adaptive Sync Monitore
> 
> Announcing G-SYNC Compatible Monitors and BFGD Pre-Orders | NVIDIA Blog



Warum net Samsung ? Da hätte man auch HDR.
Ansonsten guter 1. Schritt.
G-Sync: Nvidia unterstuetzt nun auch Monitore mit Adaptive-Sync - ComputerBase

Mal kurz gecheckt wies mit HDR ausschaut:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monit...o-XV273K-Ultra-HD-144-Hertz-Freesync-1264743/
Allerdings ohne Gewähr, weil G-Sync nicht G-Sync-HDR ist !!!


----------



## Sharijan (7. Januar 2019)

Man soll Freesync auch für andere Monitore manuell im Treiber freischalten können


----------



## Shooot3r (7. Januar 2019)

Moin, können hier mal diejenigen mit einer 2080 mal schauen, ob die Karte anfängt zu juckeln, sobald über 7gb vram genutzt werden? Mfg

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (7. Januar 2019)

6,5 GB Vram sind schnell angebunden, die restlichen 4,5GB VRam sind langsamer angebunden xD


----------



## Shooot3r (7. Januar 2019)

Ich rede von einer 2080 und nicht ti 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (7. Januar 2019)

Ah sorry in der Hektik xD
Also sind die letzten 1 GB langsam angebunden ^^
Passt ja, die 970 hatte 4 GB und 0,5 waren langsam angebunden. Die 2080 hat nun 8 GB und die 1 GB sind langsamer angebunden


----------



## Shooot3r (7. Januar 2019)

Möglich wäre es, möchte es aber erst nochmal nachstellen. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## foxdragon (7. Januar 2019)

Hi, mal eine Frage an euch.
Ich hatte jetzt 2 MSI 2080 Duke OC und 1 Gigabyte 2080 Gaming OC hier.
Alle hatten bei Last und FPS über 100 übles Spulenfiepen. 
Ist das mittlerweile normal? Mir geht das richtig auf die Nerven, habe mein PC relativ silent und das macht das alles zunichte..

Grüße


----------



## HisN (7. Januar 2019)

Das haben Grafikkarten seit dem ihr Takt jenseit von 800Mhz liegt. 
Mehr oder weniger.
Ich hab zur Zeit eine 2080TI die man nicht hört, aber alle 6 Titanen die ich vorher hatte (2x Kepler, 2x Maxwell, 2x Pascal) waren deutlich hörbar, und ich kann mich auch an noch ältere Grakas erinnern (2 Grakas im Sandwich PCB, die im Chor gepfiffen haben .. saugeil^^).
Es ist also kein irgendwie "neues" Problem und betrifft auch nicht nur eine einzige Graka-Generation. 
Hochfrequenz-Technik hört man.

Monitore.
Fernseher.
SSDs.
Grafikkarten.

Kein großer Unterschied.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Januar 2019)

Meine MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X hat kein Spulenfiepen und ich habe eine custom Wakü die selbst mit Last so leise ist das keine Lüfter zu hören sind.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Januar 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Moin, können hier mal diejenigen mit einer 2080 mal schauen, ob die Karte anfängt zu juckeln, sobald über 7gb vram genutzt werden? Mfg
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk



wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## saniix (8. Januar 2019)

Habe seit heute auch endlich meine RTX 2080 Twin Fan vom ZOTAC. Habe die vorhin angeschlossen und muss sagen sie taktet reaktiv hoch. Witcher 3 1950mhz ohne das ich was geändert habe. Habe damit gerechnet das erst die AMP Editionen so hoch takten. Kann das Power target allerdings nur um 11% verstellen. Ist die dann von Werk aus schon übertaktet das nur noch 11% zusätzlich gehen?


----------



## HisN (8. Januar 2019)

Das Power-Target ist relativ zu sehen.
Wenn 300W Grund-Leistung hast und 11% Power-Target hochdrehen darfst, ist das doch deutlich mehr als jemand der 200W Grund-Leistung hat, aber 25% hochdrehen darf.


----------



## saniix (8. Januar 2019)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob Power target damit gemeint ist. Auf jeden Fall bei MSI afterburner der obere Teil. Kann auch sein das es Power Limit war. Was grundsätzlich auf 100% immer steht.


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2019)

Sollte sich doch Flashen lassen, vllt. kann jemand ein Bios empfehlen.
Mit 260W - Bios kommt man dann schon auf 290W.

Brauchst Du wahrscheinlich gar net. IIcarus ist meistens sparsamer unterwegs.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Januar 2019)

Mit 290 Watt was ich bisher als max. hatte habe ich noch mein Power Limit nicht erreicht. Höher komme ich gar nicht da dann die Grafikkarte instabil wird. Dabei bin ich schon bei 2130 MHz GPU und 8000 MHz VRam. Die Frage ist ob es tatsächlich am Power Limit liegt oder es einfach daran liegt das je nach Temperatur immer Taktstufen herunter gesetzt werden. Bei Luftkühlung werden da einige Taktstufen mit dabei sein. Am ende bringt dieses ganze übertakten nichts, ich habe daher meine Grafikkarte einfach per Kurve auf 1,000v mit 2025/7000 Mhz gesetzt und selbst hier habe ich mit Wasserkühlung noch eine Taktstufe von 15 Mhz und komme dann auf 2010MHz.

Natürlich könnte ich auch mit einem OC von 2070/7500MHz fahren, was so für 24/7 auch gut wäre.
Ist daher als Profil gespeichert falls ich doch noch etwas mehr Leistung brauche.


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2019)

Gibt es eigentlich Unterschiede beim Flashen zw. A- und nonA-Chips ?

Derzeit Asus A-Chip mit 40€ Cashback --> 709-40=669€, net schlecht.
8GB Asus GeForce RTX 2080 Dual OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 | Mindfactory.de


----------



## HisN (8. Januar 2019)

Non-A-Chips lassen sich gar nicht flashen?
Jedenfalls ist gerade einer im Luxx darüber gestolpert.

[Sammelthread] NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 TI (TU102-300A) Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 376


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2019)

Da hat saniix ja Glück.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Januar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Non-A-Chips lassen sich gar nicht flashen?
> Jedenfalls ist gerade einer im Luxx darüber gestolpert.
> 
> [Sammelthread] NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 TI (TU102-300A) Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 376



Flashen sollte gehen, aber nicht mit einem A Bios bei einem non A Chip.


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2019)

saniix müsste aber bei seinem A-Chip ein anderes A-Bios mit 260W nehmen können, um seine TDP aufzupeppen.
Die Frage war eigentlich auch, ob Jemand da ein Bios besonders empfehlen kann.


----------



## ShirKhan (8. Januar 2019)

Es ist kein Non-A-Bios für die 2070 mit mehr als 175W TDP auf dem Markt, oder?


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2019)

Was Google sagt: Es wurde schon mit der Armor geflashed.
Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community - View Single Post -  [Official] NVIDIA RTX 2070 Owner's Club
VGA Bios Collection: Gigabyte RTX 2070 8 GB | TechPowerUp

Viel Spass mit 240W TDP!
at your own risk


----------



## ShirKhan (8. Januar 2019)

Cool, danke!


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Cool, danke!



Wenns funzt, wäre ja net schlecht. Freue mich dann schon auf Deine Posts.
Und wenns net funzt hast Du ja zum Glück die iGPU zum Zurückflashen.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Und wenns net funzt hast Du ja zum Glück die iGPU zum Zurückflashen.


Sofern man sich damit auskennt. 

@nilssohn
Was machst du sollte die Grafikkarte kein Bild mehr nach dem Flashen bringen? Dir ist aber schon klar das flashen nicht immer gut ausgehen muss und es schon Leute gab die damit sich die Grafikkarte unbrauchbar gemacht haben. Ich habe selbst mal günstig eine Grafikkarte gekauft die als defekt deklariert verkauft wurde. Defekt an der Grafikkarte war nur dran das beide Bios(mit Bios-Schalter) der Grafikkarten durch flashen zerschossen wurden.

Du verlierst auch die Garantie durchs flashen.
Ob das Flashen nachgewiesen werden kann ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## saniix (8. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Da hat saniix ja Glück.



Womit denn?

Habe bei meiner 2080
GPU: TU104 Revision: A1 (heißt es ich habe einen A Chip? 
Und Speicher ist von Samsung


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2019)

saniix schrieb:


> Womit denn?



Du hast vermutlich einen A-Chip und kannst damit andere A-Bios flashen.(mehr TDP)
Welches genau , sollte ja mal Jemand im Thread empfehlen.


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Sofern man sich damit auskennt.



Wäre halt net schlecht wenn mal Einer ein paar Tipps für Turing-Flash gibt und/oder auch mal in nem separaten Thread zeigt.
Ansonsten halt in Overclock.net direkt im Forum fragen. Als Starthilfe mal eine Video:
YouTube


----------



## ShirKhan (8. Januar 2019)

@IICARUS: Ich habe tatsächlich erst ein Mal ein GK-Bios geflasht, und da das eine GTX 570 war, ist es auch schon ein Weilchen her.  Hab nicht vor, da überstürzt ranzugehen, aber danke für die Warnung. 

Wenn ich es wage und alles gut geht, wird die Lüftersteuerung wohl nicht gut passen, allein schon weil die Windforce drei und die Armor zwei Fans hat. Ein User bei OCnet berichtet, einer seiner Lüfter ließe sich nach dem Flashen nicht mehr über 30% bringen. 

Mal sehen. Ist ja bald Wochenende.


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2019)

Umgedreht wärs mit den Lüftern wohl schlechter . 3er Bios auf 2 ist OK aber 2 auf 3, wenn dann Einer net mehr will, das wäre blöd.


----------



## Shooot3r (9. Januar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wie kommst du darauf?


Weil ich Dem letzt richtiges ruckeln, bzw nur noch 30-60 fps in Bf5 hatte, 2mal. Beide Male hatte ich eine auslastung von ca 7,5 GB. Normal sind so 6gb ( wqhd und ultra mit hdr). Glaube aber ich habe es mir selber widerlegt muss aber heute nochmal testen. Hatte gestern nur 5 Minuten Zeit. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## saniix (9. Januar 2019)

Wow ich glaube das kann man einigermaßen sehen lassen. Bin im Firestrike mit einem i5-4690K auf Rangliste platz 5


----------



## IICARUS (9. Januar 2019)

Dein Graphics Score ist sehr gut und passt auch gut zur 2080 Grafikkarte.


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2019)

Und hier der passende Moni demnächst mit OLED.
Leider steht nichts genaues zu den 120Hz-wies mit DP /HDMI@HDR funzt.
Alienware: OLED-Monitor mit 4K UHD und 120 Hz auf 55 Zoll - ComputerBase


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2019)

Quasi ein LG TV mit Displayport. In einem Jahr kann das jeder OLED Fernseher mit HDMI 2.1


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2019)

Hauptsache der schafft auch 98Hz RGB 4:4:4 und fällt net auf 60Hz zurück.


----------



## Snowhack (10. Januar 2019)

Port Royal  mit Raytracing und ohne RT  in 2160p

mit:
3DMark Port Royal 2160p Frame Rate Performance Test


ohne:
3DMark Port Royal 2160p ( NO Raytracing) RUN

3DMark Port Royal RTX 2080 TI Frame Rate Performance Test @ Stock
YouTube


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

RT macht eigentlich nur mit HDR richtig Sinn. Auch schon der olle Ts sieht in HDR hübscher aus.


----------



## sunyego (10. Januar 2019)

bei Mindstar gibt es die RTX2080 momentan für 599.- !  
8GB ZOTAC GeForce RTX 2080 Gaming Blower Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 | Mindfactory.de

RTX2070 für unschlagbare 417.-
8GB Palit GeForce RTX 2070 Dual Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2070 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
oder die RTX2080 Gainward mit Tripple Lüfter Design für 589.- !!!!
8GB Gainward GeForce RTX 2080 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

Da hat Jensen wohl doch reagiert. Gut für die Consumer.

Wurde aber schnell geä.:
Derzeit 679,- für die 2080. Für nen A1 net schlecht. Für manche Gehäuse ist halt auch der Blower besser.
489,- für die 2070 = OK.


----------



## sunyego (10. Januar 2019)

Die beliebte Armor für 439.- ist auch kein schlechter Deal !

8GB MSI GeForce RTX 2070 ARMOR 8G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2070 | Mindfactory.de


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

Äh 499,- !
Machst Du die Preise selber ?


----------



## sunyego (10. Januar 2019)

Was ?


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

Sorry, wohl doch versehen. (oder Hacker, die ständig die EP ändern)

Jetzt 419,- für die Palit:
8GB Palit GeForce RTX 2070 Dual Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2070 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

Werde wohl besser auch mehr Schnappschüsse machen. Hab auch irgendwie Probs mit der Website.
edit: wieder erreichbar und Preise auch OK
btw. die 2080 Gainward ist allerdings kein A1, da Aufpassen falls man Wert drauf legt.
edit 2: wieder hoch auf 489,- usw.


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

Alternativ zur 2070 gibts die RX64 Strixx für 439,- +3x Games und 35,- Cashback.
8GB Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

Ist dann Netto deutlich besser, weils doch ganz gute Games sind.

Nachtrag :
auch ne Nummer kleinerRX56  für 309,-€ und 3x Games


----------



## bashtey (10. Januar 2019)

Ich bin ernsthaft am überlegen meine 1.5 Jahre alte 1080GLH von Gainward zu verkaufen und damit (hoffentlich) die 2070 zu finanzieren.
Lohnt sich das aktuell, oder sollte ich eher nochmal ein wenig abwarten?
Benchmarks hin oder her- vielleicht hat ja jemand hier genau den Tausch vorgenommen...
Oder jemand will eine 1080


----------



## sunyego (10. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> RX64 Strixx für 439,- +3x Games und 35,- Cashback.
> 8GB Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
> 
> Ist dann Netto deutlich besser, weils doch ganz gute Games sind.
> ...



Ich weiß nicht ob du es mitbekommen hast aber du bist hier im TURING thread , lass deine Propaganda mal bitte stecken ! 

Vega interessiert hier keinen also spam hier nicht rum ! 

Danke


----------



## lipt00n (10. Januar 2019)

Der FireStrike Benchmark auf der vorigen Seite hat mich inspiriert, aber: ich habe ein Problem mit 3D Mark.

Es zeigt mir immer an, mein Score sei falsch wegen den AA Einstellungen im Treiber. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass dort für die 3Dmark.exe alles auf Standardeinstellungen steht. Google sagt mir, ich soll den Treiber komplett deinstallieren und neu drüberbügeln, um das zu beheben. Gibt es noch einen weniger rabiaten Workaround? Ich möchte meine Einstellungen, die ich für ein paar spezielle Spiele eingestellt habe, eigtl nicht alle wieder händisch eingeben...


----------



## Gurdi (11. Januar 2019)

lipt00n schrieb:


> Der FireStrike Benchmark auf der vorigen Seite hat mich inspiriert, aber: ich habe ein Problem mit 3D Mark.
> 
> Es zeigt mir immer an, mein Score sei falsch wegen den AA Einstellungen im Treiber. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass dort für die 3Dmark.exe alles auf Standardeinstellungen steht. Google sagt mir, ich soll den Treiber komplett deinstallieren und neu drüberbügeln, um das zu beheben. Gibt es noch einen weniger rabiaten Workaround? Ich möchte meine Einstellungen, die ich für ein paar spezielle Spiele eingestellt habe, eigtl nicht alle wieder händisch eingeben...



Gibts keine Profile im NV Treiber?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Januar 2019)

Profile nicht, aber es kann pro Programm gesondert bestimmt werden, so muss eine Einstellung nicht global bestimmt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Januar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Profile nicht, aber es kann pro Programm gesondert bestimmt werden, so muss eine Einstellung nicht global bestimmt werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann kann er das ja da doch einfach anpassen ohne seine globalen settings anzutasten.


----------



## lipt00n (11. Januar 2019)

Hab ich ja gemacht, habe ich auch gesagt. Hilft aber nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Januar 2019)

Und was ist mit den Standarteinstellungen aus der ersten Spalte? Denn wenn dort was bestimmt wird, werden alle anderen die du selbst bestimmst überschrieben... Global bedeutet... ich setzte für alles das gleiche ganz gleich was ich hierzu bereits extra bestimmt habe. Treiber musst du auch nicht neu installieren, nur zurücksetzen, aber dann ist auch alles weg was du selbst dazu eingestellt hast.


----------



## RX480 (11. Januar 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht...



Es geht um eine unparteiische  P/L -Info zu HDR-tauglichen Grakas.. Net Jeder möchte 300,,.400€ ausgeben. 
Da die 2060 net genug Vram hat, sollte man auch zeigen Was unterhalb der Preise von 2070 geboten wird.
Pascal geht net so mit HDR, also werde ich niemand Sowas empfehlen.

Wenn Du zeigen kannst, das die 2060 in jeder Lebenslage zukunftssicher ist, wird sich auch Keiner für RX interessieren.

Ausserdem ist für mich die 2080 als A1 ne interessante Graka, daher poste ich aus meiner Sicht gute Angebote.
Falls Du richtig aufgepasst hättest seit Turing-Launch, hättest Du außerdem festgestellt, das ich Einer der Wenigen war,
der von Anfang die 4k-HDR-Eignung der 2080 gut gefunden  und ggü. den Pascal-Noobs verteidigt hat. 
Z.Bsp. als Igor = TH- Sachverstand(?!) die Turing insgesamt und seinen Chef madig gemacht hat!
Genauso habe ich auch im Vega-Thread einem User die Seahawk empfohlen bzw. gestern die 2080-A1 Preisentwicklung.

In dem Sinne sind Deine Pascal-Postings im Vega-Thread genauso altbackener Kram = nix für HDR.

Momentan die Gainward für 639,-€:
8GB Gainward GeForce RTX 2080 Phantom Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 | Mindfactory.de

Schade, das bis jetzt noch Keiner Was zum Flashen der 2080-A1 gepostet hat.
Abseits von der Vram-Problematik ist sicher mit 260W geflashed,  die A1 momentan der beste 4k-HDR-Einstieg am TV.


----------



## sunyego (11. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Pascal geht net so mit HDR, also werde ich niemand Sowas empfehlen.


...und die stromhungrige Vega nicht so mit VR und DX11, sollte man wirklich niemanden empfehlen.
HDR interessiert die wenigsten und war hier nicht das Thema, was sollen diese provokationen ?



RX480 schrieb:


> daher poste ich aus meiner Sicht gute Angebote.


Ja, deswegen freust sich wie kleinkind das der Preis wieder hochgegangen ist (Turing) und empfiehlst stattdessen irgendwelche AMD karten.

....schau dir mal deine letzten postigs an.

Troll bitte woanders. Danke.


----------



## RX480 (11. Januar 2019)

Bitte verdreh nicht die Tatsachen.

Keiner hat gesagt, das Er sich über steigende Preise freut.

btw.
Uber Benchmarks kannst Du Dich in den Gamereview-Threads auslassen.(dort meist aktuelle Treiber verwendet)
Stock-Settings sagen gar nichts, Wer Hier liest kann auch den AB/NV oder Wattman/Vega bedienen.

Nach m.E. war z.Bsp. Deine Empfehlung 2070 GamingX vollkommen sinnlos, weil viel zu nah an der 2080.
Außerdem kennzeichnest Du net ausreichend non-A Chips. Das führt Laien leicht aufs Glatteis.

Bei Schaffe weiss man wenigstens, das er ne Turing hat.
Bei Dir habe ich meine Zweifel, sonst würdest Du mehr auf die feinen Unterschiede in den Turingspecs achten.


----------



## DaHell63 (11. Januar 2019)

@*RX480*................Jetzt im Ernst, was ist an der HDR Leistung von Pascal so schlecht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übersehe ich irgend etwas? Pascal muß ja nicht auf dem Level von Turing sein, aber so schlecht schneidet man den obigen Tests doch gar nicht ab.

Edit
Wieso werden in letzter Zeit die Bilder so groß?


----------



## RX480 (11. Januar 2019)

SWBF 2 war 2017 für gedi im 3dC  der Anlass seine Pascal zu verkaufen.
Außerdem gabs 2017 mit einigen TV´s Probleme nach W10-Updates.(je nach Chip im TV)
Bei Reviews muss man auch immer vorsichtig sein, weil man net weiss ob HDR10 korrekt eingestellt ist (RGB 4:4:4 oder YUV ).
(OT:  Vega 4k mit HBM@Stock ist meistens net aussagekräftig)

Zu Inputlag etc. kannst Du bei der PCGH+ nachlesen.
Raff meinte, das die Pascals laggen, was ja die Wahrnehmung von Gedi bestätigt.
Außerdem meinte Gedi das Pascal unter HDR deutlich wärmer und lauter wird.
Locuza erklärt im 3dC das Pascal da echte Bandbreitenprobleme hat, was die höhere Auslastung und Temp. erklärt.
(weil die Colorkompression wegfällt, falls man HDR10 richtig einstellt)

Also kann ich nur subjektiv für mich Pascal net uneingeschränkt für HDR empfehlen.
Da ist wirklich Turing erste Wahl.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Januar 2019)

Ihr wisst aber das HDR nicht gleich HDR ist, oft wird HDR mit angegeben was im Grunde nur Marketing ist.
UHD Fernseher mit richtigem HDR bekommt man nicht für ein paar Euros und sind richtig teuer. Da spielt es am ende keine Rolle ob die Grafikkarte HDR mit unterstützt.
HDR ist nicht gleich HDR - PC-WELT


----------



## sunyego (11. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Außerdem kennzeichnest Du net ausreichend non-A Chips. Das führt Laien leicht aufs Glatteis.



ob A oder non-A kann jedem der keine rekorde in benchmarks aufstellen will doch völlig egal sein.
20-50 mhz mehr oder weniger hat in Spielen keine auswirkungen bzw. keine nennenswerten.

Jede Non A-Gpu schafft mindestens 2000Mhz, schau dich mal I-Net ein bisschen um. 

Welchen Sinn hat dann eine A-Gpu ?
Das ist der Grund weshalb man sich für die billigste Variante entscheiden sollte und das habe ich auch desöfteren erwähnt.



nilssohn schrieb:


> Ist schon krass, diese 2070 Armor. Für 3DMark Time Spy (Ergebnis) nominal 2115 MHz aus ihr rausgequetscht. ^^


Nilssohn zb. kommt mit seinem Non-A Chip auf 2115Mhz !


----------



## Sharijan (11. Januar 2019)

So, hab mir jetzt im Mindstar die Gainward rtx 2080ti Phoenix GS gekauft, hoffe ich werde nicht entäuscht, hatte bisher nur MSI und Asus als Hersteller.


----------



## RX480 (11. Januar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber das HDR nicht gleich HDR ist, oft wird HDR mit angegeben was im Grunde nur Marketing ist.



Jo,
Unter HDR600 würde ich net anfangen. 

Falls am 15. der Treiber mit FS gut funzt, könnte man auch mal probieren den CHG70 freizuschalten.
Das wäre als Moni dann ca. Minimum.
Ob die neuen QLED-TV´s von Samsung auch freizuschalten gehen wird auch interessant.

Was man noch net so weiss, obs dann auch ohne Evaluierung in der Quali reicht.


btw.
2017 war bei Einigen dann net mehr MEA am HDR-TV möglich, weil W10 was geändert hatte mit dem SpringUpdate.
Teilweise wohl auch Netflix-HDR.
Sollte aber bei neueren TV´s keine Probleme mehr geben.(ab Modell 2018)


----------



## RX480 (11. Januar 2019)

Hätte , hätte , Fahradkette.

Wenn man zum annähernd selben Preis nen A1-Chip bekommt, hat man mehr Sicherheit, das Der gut läuft und kann i.d.R. auch höhere TDP flashen.
Es geht halt nur dann A1-Bios .

Wenns bei Nilson mit flashen klappt, wäre Das natürlich prima.


----------



## sunyego (11. Januar 2019)

Sharijan schrieb:


> So, hab mir jetzt im Mindstar die Gainward rtx 2080ti Phoenix GS gekauft, hoffe ich werde nicht entäuscht, hatte bisher nur MSI und Asus als Hersteller.



Glückwunsch zu deiner neuen Traumkarte ! 
  RTX 2080 ist im übrigen wieder im Angebot bei Mindstar.

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de

8GB Gainward GeForce RTX 2080 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## DaHell63 (11. Januar 2019)

Ich bin auch immer ganz geknickt, wenn ich daran denke das ich damals 2000.- für meinen 4K HDR 1000 gezahlt. Wo es doch so günstige ab 5-600€ gibt


----------



## ShirKhan (11. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenns bei Nilson mit flashen klappt, wäre Das natürlich prima.


Klappt schon, allerdings mit der beschriebenen Einschränkung, dass einer von zwei Lüftern mit geringer fixer (jemand schrieb 30%) Drehzahl läuft. Damit übertakte ich nicht in Grenzregionen, das ist mir buchstäblich zu heiß.

Bei overclock.net schlägt jemand vor, das Lüfterproblem mit einem 2-in-1 Adapter zu lösen. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## RX480 (11. Januar 2019)

Nächste Seite , da empfiehlt Laes das EVGA-Bios für nen 2er Lüfter. 
[Official] NVIDIA RTX 2070 Owner's Club - Page 11 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community
VGA Bios Collection: EVGA RTX 2070 8 GB | TechPowerUp

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## RX480 (11. Januar 2019)

Wieder die Palit 2080 für 599,-€  im Angebot (A1).
8GB Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Dual Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## ShirKhan (11. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nächste Seite , da empfiehlt Laes das EVGA-Bios für nen 2er Lüfter.



Hab ich gesehen. Das ist ein 1F07-Bios, passsend also zu einem A-Chip. Es sollte nicht möglich sein, das auf das 1F02-Bios der Armor zu flashen. Ich würde ihn ja fragen, wie er das angeblich gemacht hat, aber meine Registrierung bei overclock.net ging schief (das ist mir auch noch nicht passiert ), und der Webadmin hat bisher nicht auf meinen Hilferuf reagiert.

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich den OC-Scanner von AB laufen lassen, mit eher enttäuschendem Ergebnis. Der Chip nahm sich im Verlauf des Scans zwar die vollen 240W aus dem maximierten Powerlimit. Nach 180-195 MHz mit dem Original-Bios lautete das Scan-Ergebnis hier aber nur 160 MHz. Das mag wiederum mit den Temps und damit dem "fehlenden" Lüfter zusammenhängen, denn ich stellte den Fan Speed auf 80% und hatte trotzdem bis zu 71°C auf dem Sensor. Das sind 5 bis 10°C mehr als vorher mit Standardlüfterkurve.

Mangels Kenntnis des Platinenlayouts weiß ich nicht, welche ggf. empfindlichen Komponenten auf der "schwachen" Lüfterseite sitzen. Deshalb scheiden weitere Belastungstests aus, bis das Lüfterthema geklärt ist. Wahrscheinlich flashe ich sogar zurück, bevor ich nachher zocke. Allzu schwierig ist das nicht, nachdem es auf YT ja sogar eine PCGH-Anleitung gibt.


----------



## RX480 (11. Januar 2019)

sorry


----------



## Gurdi (11. Januar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Hab ich gesehen. Das ist ein 1F07-Bios, passsend also zu einem A-Chip. Es sollte nicht möglich sein, das auf das 1F02-Bios der Armor zu flashen. Ich würde ihn ja fragen, wie er das angeblich gemacht hat, aber meine Registrierung bei overclock.net ging schief (das ist mir auch noch nicht passiert ), und der Webadmin hat bisher nicht auf meinen Hilferuf reagiert.
> 
> In der Zwischenzeit habe ich den OC-Scanner von AB laufen lassen, mit eher enttäuschendem Ergebnis. Der Chip nahm sich im Verlauf des Scans zwar die vollen 240W aus dem maximierten Powerlimit. Nach 180-195 MHz mit dem Original-Bios lautete das Scan-Ergebnis hier aber nur 160 MHz. Das mag wiederum mit den Temps und damit dem "fehlenden" Lüfter zusammenhängen, denn ich stellte den Fan Speed auf 80% und hatte trotzdem bis zu 71°C auf dem Sensor. Das sind 5 bis 10°C mehr als vorher mit Standardlüfterkurve.
> 
> Mangels Kenntnis des Platinenlayouts weiß ich nicht, welche ggf. empfindlichen Komponenten auf der "schwachen" Lüfterseite sitzen. Deshalb scheiden weitere Belastungstests aus, bis das Lüfterthema geklärt ist. Wahrscheinlich flashe ich sogar zurück, bevor ich nachher zocke. Allzu schwierig ist das nicht, nachdem es auf YT ja sogar eine PCGH-Anleitung gibt.



Einige hatten Glück und hatten einen A Chip verbaut auf Ihren Karten. Auch kann es schlicht sein das er eine Armor OC hat die dann den A Chip trägt.


----------



## ShirKhan (11. Januar 2019)

Es gibt eine Armor OC? Auf der deutschen MSI-Website nicht.

Edit: Mein Fehler, gibt's doch. Dann ist das natürlich die Erklärung, danke.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Januar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Armor OC? Auf der deutschen MSI-Website nicht.



Ja gibt es.
MSI GeForce RTX 2070 ARMOR 8G OC, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI, USB-C


----------



## ShirKhan (11. Januar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich flashe ich sogar zurück, bevor ich nachher zocke.


Done, hab wieder eine MSI-Karte und in HWiNFO auch wieder GPU Fan0 und Fan1. Was von der Sache mit dem Adapter zu halten ist, wüsste ich aber schon gern. Auch wenn ich nicht besonders scharf drauf bin, an dem teuren Stück Hardware rumzuschrauben.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Januar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Done, hab wieder eine MSI-Karte und in HWiNFO auch wieder GPU Fan0 und Fan1. Was von der Sache mit dem Adapter zu halten ist, wüsste ich aber schon gern. Auch wenn ich nicht besonders scharf drauf bin, an dem teuren Stück Hardware rumzuschrauben.



Wenn du es wissen willst, ja es wird wohl gehen. Bei meiner Karte mache ich das selbe und betreiber zwei NF F 12 via Y Adapter an einem Anschluss der eigentlich nur einen DHE Fan antreiben sollte und laut meinem Bios eigentlich ne Pumpe mit Radiator. Du wirst dann aber wohl ne manuelle Lüfterkurve brauchen.


----------



## ShirKhan (11. Januar 2019)

Kommt man denn an die Anschlüsse, ohne groß was abschrauben zu müssen? Auf diesem Bild sieht es so aus, als ob  die Stecker auf dem PCB leicht zugänglich seien. Wie's wohl auf der Lüfterseite aussieht?

Edit: 
Da fällt mir ein, dass ich zufällig gerade so ein Teil hier hab und mal durch die Scheibe gucken könnte ... 
Also, nur einen lüfterseitigen Stecker hab ich gesehen, sehr klein, versteckt, nicht am Rand ... Den anderen fand ich auf die Schnelle gar nicht. Das wird nichts für mich. Zu filigran für meine Waldschrathände.

Dann lebt die MSI bis auf weiteres gern als MSI weiter.

Edit 2:
Unsinn. Die lüfterseitigen Stecker bleiben drin. Sie werden durch den Y-Adapter in einen der beiden PCB-Anschlüsse geführt.
Erst denken, dann schreiben. Ich bin jetzt mal still.


----------



## ShirKhan (12. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei meiner Karte mache ich das selbe und betreiber zwei NF F 12 via Y Adapter an einem Anschluss


Empfiehl mir mal bitte einen passenden Adapter. Sind das Standard-PWM-Anschlüsse, geht also z.B. der hier?


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2019)

Ich kenne die Karte nicht. Üblicherweise haben Grafikkarten einen 2-Pol Stecker auf der Platine. Dann kommt drauf an wie deine Lüfter angeschlossen sind.


----------



## ShirKhan (12. Januar 2019)

Hab ein Bild verlinkt zwei Posts weiter oben.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Hab ein Bild verlinkt zwei Posts weiter oben.



Nein das Kabel was du verlinkt hast geht dann nicht.
Das hier: EK Water Blocks EK-Cable PWM Fan-Adapter fuer GPU - 50cm


----------



## ShirKhan (12. Januar 2019)

Brauche ich nicht eher einen Y-Adapter? Ich möchte im Gegensatz zu dir auch die Originallüfter zusammenführen und anschließen. Bisher scheine ich mit den falschen Begriffen zu suchen ...

Edit: Das müsste es sein, oder?


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2019)

Tja was du vorhast macht normalerweise niemand muss ich dir sagen. Eine Lösung wäre die Kabel zu zerschneiden und zusammen zu führen an korrekter Polung. Das willst du aber sicher nicht.
Ein Adapter von VGA PWM auf VGA PWM inklusive Y-Splitter habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch  nie gesehen. Was auch gehen dürfte wäre eine VGA PWM Adapter zu kaufen wie von mir verlinkt, diesen an den Y Splitter und dann bearbeitest du den Splitter so das die Kontaktstecker in die Litze gehen. Das geht auch, notfalls führst du die adern eben ohne arretierten Stecker ein, läuft ebenfalls. So würdest du die Graka nicht beschädigen sondern lediglich den Splitter modifizieren. Wenns schief geht hast du nen 5 Euro Teil geschrottet, shit happens.


----------



## RX480 (12. Januar 2019)

Klingt ja kompliziert. (für mich als NichtBastler)

Warum net :
EK Water Blocks EK-Cable Y-Splitter 2-Fan PWM (10cm)


----------



## ShirKhan (12. Januar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Edit: Das müsste es sein, oder?





RX480 schrieb:


> Warum net :
> EK Water Blocks EK-Cable Y-Splitter 2-Fan PWM (10cm)


Sollte beides ok sein, oder?


----------



## RX480 (12. Januar 2019)

Manche Kabel sollen net komplett sein. Da wird dann nur ein Lüfter gesteuert.
Daher evtl. auch Noctua interessant, das gehen anscheinend Beide gesteuert (zumindestens in gleicher Drehzahl hoffentlich) lt. Kunden-Bewertung.
Noctua NA-SYC1 Y-Kabelset fuer 4-Pin-PWM-Luefter


----------



## ShirKhan (12. Januar 2019)

Danke, ich hab jetzt den zuerst von dir verlinkten Adapter bestellt, wird schon recht sein. Nächste Woche sehen wir weiter.


----------



## RX480 (12. Januar 2019)

Und wenns Nicht funzt, gibt es einen Vorschlag die Lüfter ans Motherboard anzuschliessen und und von Da entspr. GPU-Temps. zu steuern.(#24)
PWM scheint net so einfach zu sein, weils net nach Drehzahl geht. (hätte ich net gedacht als Fertig-PC-Käufer)
GPU PWM Problematik mit Custom Lüfter, suche Lösung Alternativen

Auch bei Anschluss an die Graka:
Muss man dann wahrscheinlich schauen, ob die Lüfterkurve entspr. angepasst werden kann.


----------



## ShirKhan (12. Januar 2019)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, geht es in dem Thread um nichtoriginale Lüfterumbauten. Ich möchte aber die auf der Karte verbauten Lüfter anschließen, nur eben 2 in 1.

Theoretisch sollten damit beide Fans in der gleichen - variablen - Drehzahl angesteuert werden, dafür ist der vierte Pin ja da. Die Drehzahl-Unterschiede zwischen Fan0 und Fan1 sind nach meinen Beobachtungen in HWiNFO klein, sodass es hoffentlich kein Problem darstellt, dass die unabhängige Steuerung verloren geht. Natürlich kann man hier einwenden, dass MSI sich was dabei gedacht haben wird, die Fans getrennt anzusteuern ...

An die Elektrotechniker hier: Die Ströme und Spannungen im GK-Lüfterbereich sind so gering, dass keine Probleme durch die 2-in-1-Lösung zu erwarten sind, oder?


----------



## chaotium (12. Januar 2019)

Die Palit Geforce rtx 2080ti Gaming Pro OC ist die erste Karte die unter 1000 gefallen ist.

Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GamingPro OC ab €' '999 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gast1666645802 (12. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Z.Bsp. als Igor = TH- Sachverstand(?!) die Turing insgesamt und seinen Chef madig gemacht hat!


Käse. Ich habe NICHTS gegen den Chip geschrieben, wohl aber etwas gegen einen unqualifizierten Interims-Chefredakteur, der technischen Sachverstand (schreibt normalerweise über Lego und Avengers) durch pures Click-Bait ersetzt hat und der auch nicht mein Chef ist. Im Gegenteil, denn er ist ein kleiner Angestellter seines Chefs, ich nicht. Als gleichberechtiger und wirtschaftlich, sowie inhaltlich unabhängiger Lizenznehmer und Datenlieferant habe ich nun mal meine eigene Meinung. Wer aber als EiC seinen Artikel mehrmals editiert, OHNE die Änderungen zu kennzeichnen, erst später, als das Forum bereits kocht, es als Editorial verkaufen möchte und alle anderen als Idioten bezeichnet (einschließlich seines Kollegen, den er über Monate finanziell eingekürzt und am Ende noch nicht mal bezahlt hat), der braucht so eine Ansage. Dreimal täglich. Besagter Kollege ist inzwischen bei AMD mit einer ordentlichen Festanstellung. Genau dieser Autor des von mir kritisierten "Artikels" hat es geschafft, alle guten und qualifizierten Kollegen rauszugraulen oder zu selbst zu entlassen. Das, was jetzt dort läuft, kann man in der Pfeife rauchen. Just buy it!? Da lachen ja die Hühner...

Wer hat eigentlich über Turing berichtet, als der Chip auf den Markt kam? Ich war als einziger deutscher Redakteur in Vancouver zur Siggraph. Der GeForce Launch war um Einges später und die Consumer-Präse nur ein zweiter Abklatsch. Klar, mit Quadros generiert man weniger Schlagzeilen, aber mir war die investierte Zeit nicht zu schade. Also bitte schön objektiv und locker bleiben. Besagter US-Chefredakteur fand damals Turing übrigens nicht relevant und Zeitverschwendung. Insert Coin und schon dreht sich das Fähnchen in den Wind.


----------



## RX480 (12. Januar 2019)

Wieso sind eigentlich net Alle mit Shadermodell 6.3 gelistet?
(die Palit hats)


----------



## RX480 (12. Januar 2019)

@FC
Das Ganze kam mir damals vor wie guter Bube + böser Bube.
Alle Geschmäcker wurden bedient. Und nicht zuletzt hat das der Leerung der vollen Pascal-Läger auch net geschadet.
Denke mal die meisten Aufträge bekommst Du von den Leuten, die noch ne Menge Pascals über hatten.

Das die Zukunft HDR ist, war bereits 2017 klar. Leute mit US-Background haben Das halt viel klarer gesehen.
Von daher war das Go vom Chef(TH) zu Turing vollkommen richtig.

Persönliche innerbetriebliche Geschichten haben Nichts mit der Technik zu tun.
Da musst Du halt durch wie jeder andere Arbeitnehmer.


OT:
Raff meint die Radeon VII könnte evtl. ne kostenmäßige Nullnummer für AMD sein (Selbstkostenpreis vgl. mit der MI 50).
Was schätzt Du?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (12. Januar 2019)

Bezahlte Advertorials als Editorials zu verkaufen, hat für mich immer einen fetten Beigeschmack, außerdem habe ich alle 7 (!) Versionen des Reviews verglichen, bevor ich etwas geschrieben habe. Technisch stand in seinem Artikel nämlich gar nichts drin, zumal er noch nie eine Grafikkarte in den Händen gehalten hat. Ich schon, auch Turing. Ich kenne seine Reviews und Editorials und wäre der Letzte, der so etwas als normaler Leser freiwillig und ohne Androhung von Gewalt konsumieren würde. Ich könnte es Dir noch genauer erklären, aber alles gehört nun mal nicht in die Öffentlichkeit. Maximal als PN. Und bitte: ich bin eben kein Arbeitnehmer und habe mit diesem Deppen absolut nichts zu tun, werde aber immer noch wegen ihm auf dieses Level zusammengekürzt. Das ist rufschädigend, auch fürs Brand.. Ich lasse mir auch nichts vorschreiben, ob man das nun mag oder nicht. Alle, auch seinen Kollegen, als "price-panicked pundits" zu bezeichnen, ist zudem eine Frechheit hoch Drei. Da sollte man die umgangssprachliche Bedeutung von "pundit" schon kennen. Google Translate ist da kein Helfer  

Was Vega VII betrifft:
Vega10 ist schon nicht kostendeckend. Ich kenne die ursprünglichen Preise, zu denen die Boardpartner beliefert werden sollten. Mal abgesehen von den homöopathischen Stückzahlen, die erst kamen, wurden die Preise fürs Package bzw. die Ref-Platine später nahezu verdoppelt. Geholfen hat es nicht. Die einzigen gewinnbringenden Karten sind die Polaris-Karten, nicht nur während des Minings. Allerdings sind die Margen bei den grünen Karten weitaus höher, auch wenn es im High-End-Bereich bis zu 60% Marge für NV allein ist. Die Mi50 ist teuer und 16GB HBM2 sind es auch. Das wird eine knappe Geschichte für AMD. Verluste werden sie sicher keine machen, aber reich wird man davon sicher auch nicht.


----------



## RX480 (12. Januar 2019)

Danke für die Info.

Mit seinem Tonfall muss der US-Kollege halt selbst sehen, wie Er durchs Leben kommt. (wg. Karma)
Muss man manchmal abprallen lassen. Stay Cool und verwöhn Uns weiter mit guten Reviews.

Und ein Schönes WE


----------



## RX480 (13. Januar 2019)

Die ASUS 2070 für 499,- ist net schlecht. Lässt sich auf 240W flashen. (Bios f07)
8GB Asus GeForce RTX 2070 Dual Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2070 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## RX480 (13. Januar 2019)

Falls es mit den Lüftern bei Nilson funzt könnte man die o.g. 2070 mit A-Chip sogar auf 280W flashen.
VGA Bios Collection: Gigabyte RTX 2070 8 GB | TechPowerUp

Bei dem billigen PlasteCover dann Ab damit und 2x NF12x25 drauf. Falls der Platz reicht.
Dafür lohnt sich dann auch die Verwendung von Shrouds.
Phobya Shroud & Entkopplung 120mm '('7mm stark')', Einbaurahmen schwarz

Bringt noch mal besseren Luftstrom und ne Entkopplung. Damit sollte man auch die 280W unter die 81°C drücken können.
Ordentliche Gehäuselüfter sind natürlich Vorraussetzung.
Arctic P12 PWM PST 5er Pack - 120 mm PWM PST: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## blautemple (15. Januar 2019)

Der "Adaptive Sync"-Treiber ist online: NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver WHQL

Nach Feierabend gleich mal testen.


----------



## Metamorph83 (15. Januar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Der "Adaptive Sync"-Treiber ist online: NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver WHQL
> 
> Nach Feierabend gleich mal testen.



Jap, werde auch gleich nach Feierabend darüber berichten wie es mit meinem MSI Optix MAG27CQ läuft...


----------



## RX480 (15. Januar 2019)

Eigentlich net schön, das kaum Jemand den Moni in der Signatur hat. Wird ja jetzt richtig interessant obs kompatibel ist.
Würde mich vor Allem für VA-Paneels interessieren. TN scheint ja safe zu sein.(genügend evaluiert)

 Mein CHG70 macht mit Vega einen guten Eindruck. Wäre nun interessant obs auch mit RTX funzt.
Könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, das der CHG90 weit verbreitet ist.

Wunderbar, wie auf Bestellung von PCGH getestet.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monit...ce-Compatible-Test-Anleitung-Treiber-1273243/


----------



## ShirKhan (15. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Warum net :
> EK Water Blocks EK-Cable Y-Splitter 2-Fan PWM (10cm)





nilssohn schrieb:


> Danke, ich hab jetzt den zuerst von dir verlinkten Adapter bestellt, wird schon recht sein. Nächste Woche sehen wir weiter.


Adapter passt nicht, ist zu groß auf beiden Seiten. 

Edit: Ich brauche wohl wirklich genau den, der bei overclock.net verlinkt wurde. Im Moment scheitere ich noch daran, das Teil in einem Shop zu finden, bei dem es nicht aus China anreist. Und an _allen _Enden vier angeschlossene Pins hat, danke an @RX480 für den Hinweis. Wenn ich für Google nur das richtige Zauberwort hätte ...


----------



## Metamorph83 (15. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Eigentlich net schön, das kaum Jemand den Moni in der Signatur hat. Wird ja jetzt richtig interessant obs kompatibel ist.
> Würde mich vor Allem für VA-Paneels interessieren. TN scheint ja safe zu sein.(genügend evaluiert)
> 
> Mein CHG70 macht mit Vega einen guten Eindruck. Wäre nun interessant obs auch mit RTX funzt.
> ...



Bei mir läufts und Moni ist auch in der Signatur hinterlegt... P.s. ist ein VA Panel, also daran wirds nicht scheitern...


----------



## RX480 (15. Januar 2019)

@Nilson
Deswegen wahrscheinlich der Adapter, den Gurdi empfohlen hatte. (mit kleinerem Stecker?)
Da bräuchte man dann wohl 2 um sich ein Y-Teil zu basteln.

Man müsste halt mal im Laden alle Teile sehen können.
Hätte net gedacht das heutzutage auf dem Motherboard andere Stecker als an der Graka sind, sorry.


----------



## ShirKhan (15. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hätte net gedacht das heutzutage auf dem Motherboard andere Stecker als an der Graka sind, sorry.


Kein Problem, war ja gut gemeint.


----------



## RX480 (15. Januar 2019)

In der EU wird jede Banane standardisiert nur wichtige Sachen net.


btw.
Freesync gibt es nur unter W10. (W7 nicht)


----------



## RX480 (15. Januar 2019)

@Nilson 
mini to mini 
4-Pin VGA PWM Mini Connector to Dual PH Mini 4-Pin Fan Cable Splitter - modDIY.com
4-Pin VGA PWM Mini Connector to Dual PH Mini 4-Pin Fan Cable Splitter by ModDIY (Black color)

Hoffentlich jetzt passend.

edit:
Beide Links geändert.


----------



## ShirKhan (15. Januar 2019)

Danke. Die beiden männlichen Stecker scheinen allerdings unterschiedlich groß zu sein.


----------



## RX480 (15. Januar 2019)

Habs editiert, geht noch besser.
Beide Links anscheinend mit dem selben Y.

Google weiss halt bloss Was wenn man den richtigen Suchbegriff hat.


----------



## ShirKhan (15. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Habs editiert, geht noch besser.


Nochmals danke für deine Hilfsbereitschaft. 



> Google weiss halt bloss Was wenn man den richtigen Suchbegriff hat.


Lässt du mich teilhaben an deiner Weisheit? Vielleicht finde ich ja noch was näheres als USA.


----------



## RX480 (15. Januar 2019)

Das ging erst mit "mini VGA PWM Splitter " oder so.
Manche benennen den Stecker sogar micro.

Aber man kann die Stecker auch bei Reichelt oder so kaufen und sich selber Was basteln.
Die Buchsen sind wahrscheinlich immer der Knackpunkt. weil die ja für deine 2x Lüfterstecker auch mini sein müssen.

Gehe mal davon aus, das Du an der Graka+Lüfter Alles original lassen möchtest und nur den Y dazwischen.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Januar 2019)

Also ich habe das hierzu gefunden: Phobya PWM Adapter fuer VGA Kabel Luefterkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## RX480 (15. Januar 2019)

Nilson braucht ein mini zu mini Y-Kabel, weil er beide Lüfter-Mini an einen Anschluss hängen möchte.
Das liegt an dem Gigabyte Bios mit 3x Lüftern. Sonst läuft ein Lüfter bei Ihm nur mit 30% nach dem Flashen.

Es gibt halt kaum Was mit mini-Buchsen.(ausser den Amis)


Aktuell die einfachste Kombi zum Flashen ist bei Neukauf dann  GB auf GB, weil man da nix ändern muss.
Die Frage war heute im Vega-Thread, weil Christian91 evtl. wg. Soundproblemen wechseln muss.
AMD RX VEGA Laberthread

Was ein bisschen nervt ist der ständige Preiswechsel bei MF. Hängt wohl am Dollarkurs.


----------



## RX480 (15. Januar 2019)

Erste Übersicht für Monis von Usern: Es gehen doch einige Monis mehr als in der Evaluierung
Nvidia + Freesync Erfahrungen | ComputerBase Forum
Das hier der User mit CHG70 Probleme hatte ist verwunderlich.

Dort ist auch reddit mit verlinkt:
Freesync Monitor Testing Master List
(mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, weil man net weiss welche Setting= Standard +Ultimate; Response Time am Moni etc.)

Anscheinend geht auch FS+HDR mit der RTX.
Luebke hats probiert.#23 Er empfiehlt zusätzlich Vsync anzumachen.
G-Sync Compatible: Wo ist jetzt noch der Unterschied zu Freesync?

Dann viel Spass beim Gamen.


----------



## lipt00n (15. Januar 2019)

Wäre schon ein bisschen Assi, meinen am 27.11. in Betrieb genommenen 144Hz TN FHD Monitor mit Gsync zurückzuschicken, um dann doch ein 144Hz IPS FHD Panel mit FreeSync zu kaufen. Mein Gewissen untersagt mir das


----------



## RX480 (15. Januar 2019)

Es geht mehr um Leute, die schon einen FS-Moni haben oder neu kaufen.

Mich würden ja mal die neuen QLED-TV´s interessieren. Obs da auch funzt. Gerade in 4k wirds doch wichtig. 
Da kann man ne Menge Strom sparen, wenn man net die 60fps Vsync schaffen muss.


Ne Nr. kleiner ist WasabiMango 43" 4k 120(96)Hz HDR anscheinend mit FS kompatibel.(ca. 1275,-$)
Wasabi Mango UHD430 v2 REAL4K i20 HDR/120Hz/10-bit/DP 1.4 [2018] - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community
Das ist glatt mal ein Tausender weniger als bei Gsync-Wow!


----------



## Gurdi (15. Januar 2019)

Fernseher haben HDMI und damit läuft das nicht auf Nvidia.


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2019)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Razerchroma123 (16. Januar 2019)

Hallo ! Wie kann ich hier selber eine Frage stellen?


----------



## lipt00n (16. Januar 2019)

Genau so


----------



## Snowhack (16. Januar 2019)

Jungs hab mir jetzt mal die Zotac RTX 2060 AMP! Gekauft  

Boost 1800Mhz 

Test kommt ca. Freitag / Samstag mit Benchmark Video inkl. OSD und Lautstärke Messung  

Und natürlich wieder ein paar Unbox Bilder.

ZOTAC GeForce RTX 2060 AMP Edition,


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2019)

Mit 2x Games, net schlecht.

Bekommt man da auch ein anderes Bios drauf ? (225W)
VGA Bios Collection: Palit RTX 2060 6 GB | TechPowerUp

Nur mal um in FHD die 2070 zu kitzeln.


----------



## Snowhack (16. Januar 2019)

Das kann ich dir nicht beantworten und werde es auch nicht versuchen, 

Die Karte wird getestet und wieder weiter verkauft nach den Tests. 

Brauch die nur für meinen Channel


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2019)

Der Preis ist schon mal gut, ich dachte ich hör net richtig als Asus mit 460 UVP um die Ecke kam.(bei CB)

Good Luck!


----------



## Gurdi (16. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mit 2x Games, net schlecht.
> 
> Bekommt man da auch ein anderes Bios drauf ? (225W)
> VGA Bios Collection: Palit RTX 2060 6 GB | TechPowerUp
> ...



Es gibt Anthem ODER BF5 dazu.


----------



## sileZn (16. Januar 2019)

Heute meine RTX 2070 von Gainward erhalten, lief nicht mal während der Treiber Installation ohne Artefakte, richtig geil diese RTX Karten. 
Und ich hab gehofft ich bleib von diesen bescheuerten Vram Mist erspart.....


----------



## Gurdi (16. Januar 2019)

sileZn schrieb:


> Heute meine RTX 2070 von Gainward erhalten, lief nicht mal während der Treiber Installation ohne Artefakte, richtig geil diese RTX Karten.
> Und ich hab gehofft ich bleib von diesen bescheuerten Vram Mist erspart.....



Ich dachte eigentlich die hätte das mittlerweile im Griff. Hattest du Spaceinvaders oder normale Speicherartefakte?


----------



## sileZn (16. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich die hätte das mittlerweile im Griff. Hattest du Spaceinvaders oder normale Speicherartefakte?


Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Hab 6x Neu installiert mit DDU, anderen PCIE Slot verwendet, andere Kabel, sogar Bios reseted... nichts hat geholfen, Artefakte beim Windows Logo und während der Installation.
Außerdem Stank die Karte extrem Unangenehm beim auspacken, was ich vorher noch nie bei anderen hatte.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Januar 2019)

Autsch, das sieht böse aus. Naja zurück damit und net lange mir rum ärgern. Hilft ja nix.


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2019)

Ich bin mal gespannt auf die erste geflashte 2060. 
Mit 225W sollte in FHD doch RT machbar sein.


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es gibt Anthem ODER BF5 dazu.



Danke für die Info. 
Oder hatte ich net bemerkt.
Jensen soll mal net so geizen.


----------



## saniix (17. Januar 2019)

Voll schade das Mindfactory bei der Aktion mit den spielen nicht mitmacht hatte mir da eine 2080 geholt und bekomme die Spiele nicht dazu  hahaha


----------



## RX480 (17. Januar 2019)

This is Life. Dafür hattest Du die Graka eher.

Frag doch mal bei NV. Da gibt es bestimmt auch einen Kundenservice, wo man evtl. noch nen Code bekommen kann.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Frag doch mal bei NV. Da gibt es bestimmt auch einen Kundenservice, wo man evtl. noch nen Code bekommen kann.


Kann er zwar versuchen, aber ich hatte MSI angeschrieben, sowie Intel und auch Asus und alle haben mir berichtet das der Händler an dieser Auktion teilnehmen muss und man ein Code auch nur von Händler bekommen kann. Den Händler dazu hatte ich angeschrieben und hier gab es auch kein Code da sie auch nicht an diese Auktion teilgenommen haben.

Bei meiner Auswahl hatte ich bestimmte Gründe anderweitig zu kaufen wo keine Codes mit dabei waren.
Gründe waren Preis und Art des Produktes und zum Teil auch wegen der Lieferzeit. Spiele hatte ich aber selbst und daher waren die Spiele nicht so  wichtig.

Meine auch das ich Nvidia auch dazu angeschrieben hatte und auch eine Absage hatte, aber da bin ich mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## RX480 (17. Januar 2019)

Danke für die Info. Bei dem Segment total verständlich, das Andere Sachen wichtiger für Dich waren.
Gerade mit so einem exklusiven Teil.
Hast Du inzwischen die Schläuche+Liquid geändert ?

Alles in SeahawkBlue wär net schlecht.


----------



## lipt00n (17. Januar 2019)

Hatte über amazon.fr auch keinen Key bekommen, obwohl mir der dortige Support das vor dem Kauf anders erzählt hat..

Anyway, über Nvidia geht leider nichts. Die Keys liegen alle bei den Händlern, Nvidia hat selbst keine lt. Supportmitarbeiter.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hast Du inzwischen die Schläuche+Liquid geändert ?
> 
> Alles in SeahawkBlue wär net schlecht.


Wieso sollte ich? Wakü war ja bereits verbaut und als ich die Grafikkarte ausgetauscht habe musste ich nichts abändern. Einfach beide Schläuche lösen, Kabel abstecken, Schrauben lösen, Verriegelung öffnen, alte Karte raus nehmen und neue einstecken und alles wieder fest machen. Schläuche habe auch gepasst und ich musste nichts umändern, noch nicht mal das Wasser komplett ablassen da ich da ein Trick kenne das Wasser nur aus den zwei Schläuchen raus zu bekommen was zur Grafikkarte gehen.

Zudem bin ich mit meiner Wakü zufrieden wie alles verbaut ist und da hatte ich auch nie vor was daran zu ändern.
Optik passt, Temperaturen passen und alles ist so leise wie ich es haben möchte.. ist alles soweit gut. 

Die LEDs der Grafikkarte lasse ich auch automatisch im Wechsel immer als Regenbogen laufen, da habe ich auch keine einheitliche Farbe bestimmt sondern das der Farbverlauf gemischt von einem Ende sich zum anderem Ende ständig ändert.

Das nächste mal wenn ich Schläuche austausche werde ich wahrscheinlich ehe auf schwarz Matt gehen und Weichmacherfreie Schläuche nehmen und dann muss ich auch keine farbige Kühlflüssigkeit dazu mehr haben. Aber momentan ist alles gut so das ich die nächsten 1-2 Jahre nichts machen werde. Kleine Wartung habe ich schon mit dem Austausch des Boards und der CPU mit gemacht.


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2019)

Hatte nur an die 2 Schläuche zum Radi gedacht. 
(weil Du mal sowas angedeutet hattest)


----------



## IICARUS (18. Januar 2019)

Glaube du verwechselst mich mit jemand anderem, bei mir kommt ein Schlauch von draußen rein und der andere geht zum AGB.

Zudem kann ich nichts angedeutet haben da ich kein Umbau bisher beabsichtigt habe. Ich musste nur die vier Schläuche zum CPU-Kühler und der Grafikkarte nachdem ich das neue Board eingebaut hatte austauschen da sich die Positionen etwas geändert hatten. Hatte da nur neuen Schlauch verlegt und als die Grafikkarte dann zwei Wochen später dazu kam musste ich noch nicht mal was neu verlegen.

Vielleicht hast du auch irgendwas missverstanden.


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2019)

Sorry , kann sein.
Du Hattest Deine Bilder mal Hierund Da  gepostet. Da waren die Schläuche an der GPU net so schön.

Gutes Review von Dir.
[Review] MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X


----------



## IICARUS (18. Januar 2019)

Früher hatte ich die Schläuche beide unten raus eingebaut. 

Da Luft nicht von alleine nach unten raus möchte hat sich mit der Zeit immer etwas Luft im Kühler gesammelt. Daher musste ich immer alle paar Tage die Pumpe auf volle Drehzahl setzen damit genug Druck drauf war um die Luft nach unten raus hinaus befördern zu können. Da aber Luft besser nach oben entweicht ist es mit dem oberem verbauten Schlauch besser, da nun auch ohne die Pumpe hoch drehen zu müssen die Luft von alleine raus kommt und so wieder mein AGB zum Ausgleichsbehälter wird.

Mit der Zeit verdunstet immer etwas Flüssigkeit, daher wird das ganze immer im AGB ausgeglichen. Zuvor jedoch war es die Grafikkarte, auch wenn sich nicht viel Luft darin gesammelt hat. Es läuft alles gut und mir gefällt es auch, daher habe ich nicht vor was daran zu ändern.


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2019)

Wer hat eigentlich die Musik ausgewählt? 
(bei dem Video Mystic Light)


----------



## Snowhack (18. Januar 2019)

**update**

*ZOTAC GeForce RTX 2060 AMP Edition  *

Typ	Grafikkarte
Hersteller-Nr.	ZT-T20600D-10M
Steckplatz	PCIe x16 Version 3.0
belegte Slots	2
GPU	Bezeichnung	NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060
GPU Klasse	NVIDIA GeForce RTX Gaming
Taktfrequenz	1365 MHz
GPU Boost-Takt	1800 MHz
Streamprozessoren	1920
Support	DirectX 12, OpenGL 4.5
Speicher	Kapazität	6 GB (GDDR6)
Anbindung	192 Bit
effektiver Takt	14 GHz
Anschlüsse	1x HDMI, 3x Displayport
Stromversorgung	Durchschnittlicher Verbrauch	160 W
Anschlüsse	1x 8-Pin (6+2) Stromanschluss
benötigte Netzteilleistung	min. 500 W

Powerlimit: 

Min: 125 Watt
Standard: 170 Watt
Max: 170 Watt

(keine Erhöhung des PL möglich) 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lüfterlautstärke (geschlossenes Gehäuse):  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temperatur  unter Last: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Bechmarks:       Avg:     FPS

1440p und Max Settings (Voreinstellung) 

Port Royal :   ____ 248 Punkte.  1 - 2 FPS ( Vermutlich noch Treiber Fehler)  PORT ROYAL 1.0
Time Spy: _______ 8101 Score TIME SPY 1.0
Time Spy : ______ 3775 Score TIME SPY EXTREME 1.0
Fire Strike: _____ 18132 Score FIRE STRIKE 1.1
Divison :  ________68,4 FPS (DX11)
Atlas:  ___________30,8FPS


Youtube:

ZOTAC GeForce RTX 2060 AMP Edition 

Treiber: 417.71 (19.01.2018)


----------



## Gurdi (18. Januar 2019)

Was hast du zum benchen da?


----------



## RX480 (19. Januar 2019)

Muss man bei 1x 8 Pin etwas beim NT beachten ?
Oder geht da Jedes NoName ?


----------



## ShirKhan (19. Januar 2019)

[ot]Ein Qualitäts-Netzteil ist vielleicht die bessere Idee, egal wie viele Pins. Beispiele: PC-Netzteile im Test: Vergleich und Kaufberatung - ComputerBase[/ot]


----------



## Snowhack (19. Januar 2019)

Update zur  **überarbeitet**

ZOTAC GeForce RTX 2060 AMP Edition


----------



## IICARUS (19. Januar 2019)

Dein Link geht nicht.
Habe selbst das hier dazu gefunden: ZOTAC GAMING GeForce RTX 2060 AMP | ZOTAC


----------



## HisN (19. Januar 2019)

Der VRR-Treiber beseitigt bei mir übrigens den hohen Core-Takt im Multimonitor-Betrieb. Jetzt ist nur noch der Speicher oben. Nvidia arbeitet hart. Gefällt mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (20. Januar 2019)

Mit meiner neuen Windforce 2080 will der OC Scanner nicht.
Beim Durchgang 3 treibt der Afterburner die Karte anscheinend zu weit und schaltet ab


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Der VRR-Treiber beseitigt bei mir übrigens den hohen Core-Takt im Multimonitor-Betrieb. Jetzt ist nur noch der Speicher oben. Nvidia arbeitet hart. Gefällt mir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steht auch so in den Release Notes
_Fixed Issues in this Release  [GeForce GTX 1080]: GPU clock speed  does  not  drop  to idle when three monitors are enabled.  [2474107]_


----------



## RX480 (20. Januar 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> ZOTAC GeForce RTX 2060 AMP Edition



Danke für die Infos.
Bei den Benchmarks wird eine TDP von 140W angegeben. Wenn Du net erhöhen konntest ist der eff.Takt  echt net schlecht.

Könntest Du bitte Division nochmal in 1080p Benchen für ein neues Video.
Man weiss so gar net ob die Ruckler am Vram lagen.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (20. Januar 2019)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Mit meiner neuen Windforce 2080 will der OC Scanner nicht.
> Beim Durchgang 3 treibt der Afterburner die Karte anscheinend zu weit und schaltet ab



OC mäßig  scheint bei meinem Exemplar nix zu gehen.
Nichtmal 1900Mhz bei 0,95V...


----------



## IICARUS (20. Januar 2019)

Das geht bei meiner 2080 auch nicht, war aber mit meiner vorherigen 1070 Grafikkarte nicht anders. Nicht alle Grafikkarten können 2000 MHz mit weniger als 1,000v.

Für meine 2080 Grafikkarte habe ich mit 1,000v ein Takt von 2025 MHz anliegen was eine Taktstufe später 2010 MHz ergibt und dann mit meiner Wassertemperatur gehalten wird. Mit Luft muss  man da noch höher takten um bei einer bestimmten Temperatur immer noch über 2000 MHz zu bleiben. Bei mir wird ab 36°C 15 MHz herunter getaktet und die nächste Taktstufe wäre bei etwa 48°C was ich aber normalerweise mit Wakü nicht erreiche.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (20. Januar 2019)

Ich werde weitertesten.
1V und 2000Mhz ist leider auch nicht drin. Dass habe ich schon getestet.

Meine 2070 konnte 0,9V und 1900Mhz verkraften. 
2000Mhz ging gar nicht.


----------



## Snowhack (20. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos.
> Bei den Benchmarks wird eine TDP von 140W angegeben. Wenn Du net erhöhen konntest ist der eff.Takt  echt net schlecht.
> 
> Könntest Du bitte Division nochmal in 1080p Benchen für ein neues Video.
> Man weiss so gar net ob die Ruckler am Vram lagen.





Erledigt   hab aber noch mal auf das Original Material geschaut da sind keine Ruckler zu sehen bei dem Benchmark verlauf, wird wohl bei Videoschnitt  passiert sein. 

(im Video ist die Frametime gleich zu dem Zeitpunkt was zeigt, es gab keinen Ruckler bei 1440p) 

Youtube:  (Verarbeitung ca. 10 min) 

RTX 2060 @ The Division gameplay // 1080p Ulta


----------



## RX480 (20. Januar 2019)

Danke für das neue Video, Läuft fluffig.
Zum direkten Videomitschnitt  braucht man wohl so ne Höllenmaschine wie IIcarus.

btw.
Bin mal gespannt, ob mal Einer ne 2060 mit 225W hier im Thread anschafft.(oder flashed)
Da sollte in 1080p das RT auch gut funzen.


----------



## AIR-DO-GUN (20. Januar 2019)

Hallo PCGH Forum,

das ist mein erste Beitrag. Ich habe eine Frage an euch.
Gestern ist meine neue Karte gekommen ZOTAC GAMING GeForce RTX 2080 Ti AMP Extreme Edition.

Welche Bios kann ich benutzen, wegen Power Limit. Ich glaube, meine Karte könnte mehr OC verkraften. Leider ist beider Zotac Power Limit bei 112% Schluss.

Meine Karte Boostet 2.1Ghz dann geht es runter auf 2Ghz der RAM macht stabile 8.4Ghz.

Temperaturen sind völlig in Ordnung max. 68 Grad.

https://abload.de/img/unbenanntlxkbz.png


----------



## RX480 (20. Januar 2019)

arcDaniel hat zwar ne Andere als Du, hat aber glaube mal geschrieben, das Er das  FTW3-Bios drauf hat. (373W TDP)
Meist muss die ID und die Anzahl der Lüfter passen. Stromanschluss sollte bei Beiden 2x 8-Pin sein.
VGA Bios Collection: EVGA RTX 2080 Ti 11 GB | TechPowerUp


----------



## Snowhack (20. Januar 2019)

AIR-DO-GUN schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH Forum,
> 
> das ist mein erste Beitrag. Ich habe eine Frage an euch.
> Gestern ist meine neue Karte gekommen ZOTAC GAMING GeForce RTX 2080 Ti AMP Extreme Edition.
> ...



ohne  eine Wasserkühlung brauchst du nicht versuchen das Powerlimit zu erhöhen, Das Sieht dann ungefähr so aus. 

340 Watt =  2,0GHhz Boost bei 68C°

380 Watt =  1920Ghz Boost bei 77C°


alles über 340 Watt ist eigentlich überflüssig. 

hatte jetzt schon insgesamt 4x RTX 2080Ti verbaut  von 300 Watt bis 380 Watt.  alle ab 340 Watt liefen bei 2085 Mhz Rockstable. 

Investiere lieber noch mal 300€ in eine gute Wasserkühlung und du bist bestens Aufgehoben um solche werde zu erreichen. 

340 Watt =  2100Mhz = 50C°

so wie hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine Karte läuft übrigens so: 

212 Watt = 1815Mhz = 39 C°

(Die Turing Karten sind sehr heftig wenn man mal schaut was möglich ist nach oben wie auch Unten.)


----------



## AIR-DO-GUN (20. Januar 2019)

Besten dank für euer Feedback.

Welche Kühler passt auf den: Zotac GeForce RTX 2080Ti AMP! Extreme Core 11GB GDDR6 Grafikkarte 3xDP/HDMI/USBC ++ Cyberport


----------



## IICARUS (20. Januar 2019)

Normalerweise kauf man sich eine Grafikkarte wenn bekannt ist welcher Kühler dazu zu kaufen gibt, da nicht für alle Grafikkarten Wasserkühler hergestellt werden. Müsste mal schauen ob es für deine Grafikkarte was gibt. Mir ist nur bekannt das ich vor zwei Jahren selber eine 1070 Extreme hatte wo ich nur ein Kühler für 99 Euor von Alphacool hätte kaufen können der dann zu dem Zeitpunkt fast zwei Monate nicht lieferbar war. Ansonsten hätte ich was aus dem Ausland für ein Aufpreis von 150 Euro kaufen müssen. Am ende habe ich dann die Grafikkarte mit meinem Sohn getauscht da er eine MSI 1070 verbaut hatte wo ich direkt ein Kühler von EK für 150 inkl. Backplate kaufen konnte.

In meinem Fall habe ich aber mein System 6 Monate nachdem ich es zusammengestellt hatte auf Wasser umgebaut und zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich alles zusammenbaute war noch kein Wasserkühlung geplant.


----------



## RX480 (21. Januar 2019)

Zotac Amp + EK scheint zu passen:
Zotac RTX 2080 Ti mit EK WaterBlock Cooler

Kannst ja direkt im Thread nachfragen.(auch wg. Bios)
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## RX480 (21. Januar 2019)

Was sagt eigentlich TU102-300-K1-A1 ? K1 gibt es bei den Kleinen ja net. Die ID ist erst mal nur 04.
Die teuren Modelle haben die ID 07.
11GB Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 Ti | Mindfactory.de


----------



## AIR-DO-GUN (21. Januar 2019)

Kleiner Zwischenbericht NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE


----------



## Martin26871 (21. Januar 2019)

Hi, 
habe zwar schon in einem älteren Thread mein Problem geschildert, aber glaube hier ist es besser aufgehoben.

Folgendes:
Die 3 Lüfter meiner Gigabyte RTX 2070 drehen sich für wenige Sekunden sporadisch, obwol ich im Idle-Windows-Modus bin.
Komischerweise ist das Problem mit den Lüftern erst seit ein paar Tagen, vorher liefen die Lüfter erst bei Last und auch gleichmäßig und machten keine Geräusche wie in dem o.g Video.
GPU-Z zeigt mir im Idle 1410 MHz Core Clock und 1750 Memory Clock an und dies erst seit ein paar Tagen, vorher fuhr er im Energiesparmodus im Idle bei 300 MHz.

Vielleicht weiß einer um Rat und/oder hat einen Tipp?

Danke.
Gruß


----------



## Gurdi (21. Januar 2019)

MaaB schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe zwar schon in einem älteren Thread mein Problem geschildert, aber glaube hier ist es besser aufgehoben.
> 
> Folgendes:
> ...



Das Problem der Karte ist bekannt, wenn du einen A Chip hast flash ein anderes Bios.


----------



## Martin26871 (21. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Problem der Karte ist bekannt, wenn du einen A Chip hast flash ein anderes Bios.



Mhh okay. Hätte ich das mal früher gewusst.

A Chip, wo kann ich es nachsehen, ob meine GraKa so einen A Chip hat und wenn ja wie kann ich ein anderes BIOS aufspielen?

Danke.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Januar 2019)

Läuft deine Karte mit Referenztakt oder nenn die sich irgendwo OC? Ref Takt gleich non A, OC gleich A Chip.


----------



## Martin26871 (21. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Läuft deine Karte mit Referenztakt oder nenn die sich irgendwo OC? Ref Takt gleich non A, OC gleich A Chip.



Ist die OC-Version > Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2070 Gaming OC


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2019)

MaaB schrieb:


> Ist die OC-Version > Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2070 Gaming OC



Dann könnte ja auch das 280W Bios gehen. Bei TPU sind beide Gaminig OC mit ID 07 gelistet.
VGA Bios Collection: Gigabyte RTX 2070 8 GB | TechPowerUp


btw.
Ich sehe das Flashen net sinnvoll, wenns nur um Scores geht.
Aber inGame mit fps-Limit kanns hilfreich an krawalligen Stellen sein, um die min Fps zu halten.


----------



## Martin26871 (22. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Dann könnte ja auch das 280W Bios gehen. Bei TPU sind beide Gaminig OC mit ID 07 gelistet.
> VGA Bios Collection: Gigabyte RTX 2070 8 GB | TechPowerUp
> 
> 
> ...



Erstmal danke für die Info.

Habe beide Programme "EasyBoot" und VGA@BIOS beide direkt von Gigabyte ausprobiert.
Das Tool VGA@BIOS erkennt meine GraKa noch nichtmal und bei EasyBoot haut er mir eine Fehlermeldung beim BIOS Backup raus. 

Meiner Meinung stimmt doch da was nicht mit der GraKa > Umtausch?!


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2019)

Warte mal ab, was Andere sagen. 
NV lässt sich ja immer Was einfallen. Wenn auch Subsystem-ID ne Rolle spielt wirds wohl net an der Graka liegen,
sondern NV kanns irgendwie unterbinden.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Januar 2019)

Nimm den MSI Afterburner zum übertakten und den Nvida Flash für das Bios.
Sollte selbstverständlich sein das Hersteller eigene Programme das flashen von Bios was nicht speziell für die Grafikkarte erstellt wurde nicht zulassen.
Der neue Flashprogramm für Nvida ist extra auf die neuen Grafikkarten angepasst worden.

Download NVIDIA NVFlash | TechPowerUp
Ohne Gewahr!


----------



## Martin26871 (22. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Warte mal ab, was Andere sagen.
> NV lässt sich ja immer Was einfallen. Wenn auch Subsystem-ID ne Rolle spielt wirds wohl net an der Graka liegen,
> sondern NV kanns irgendwie unterbinden.



Ok, ich warte.
Was meinst du mit NV und welche Subsystem-ID?


----------



## Martin26871 (22. Januar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Nimm den MSI Afterburner zum übertakten und den Nvida Flash für das Bios.
> Sollte selbstverständlich sein das Hersteller eigene Programme das flashen von Bios was nicht speziell für die Grafikkarte erstellt wurde nicht zulassen.
> Der neue Flashprogramm für Nvida ist extra auf die neuen Grafikkarten angepasst worden.




MSI Afterburner zeigt mir keine Werte an!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Januar 2019)

Was für werte willst du haben? Hast die neue Beta? 
MSI Afterburner 4.6.0 Beta 11 (14248) Download

EDIT:

Bild hast du nachträglich eingefügt.
1. Hast du nicht die aktuelle Version installiert, da die neue Beta auf die neuen Turing Grafikkarten angepasst wurde.
2. Hast du in den Einstellungen weder die Spannung, noch die Lüftersteuerung aktiviert.


----------



## Martin26871 (22. Januar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Was für werte willst du haben? Hast die neue Beta?
> MSI Afterburner 4.6.0 Beta 11 (14248) Download



Hab mir die aktuelle Beta heruntergeladen und installiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Januar 2019)

Hatte mein Beitrag auch nochmals nachbearbeitet.
Und wie sieht es nun aus? Weil laut den Bilder hattest du noch nicht die Beta installiert.

Du musst für die Spannung und die Lüfter in den Einstellungen ein Hacken setzen damit du da was verstellen kannst.



MaaB schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe zwar schon in einem älteren Thread mein Problem geschildert, aber glaube hier ist es besser aufgehoben.
> 
> Folgendes:
> ...


Die Lüfter schalten erst ab 60°C zu, da du bereits 1410 Mhz anliegen hast wird die Temperatur dementsprechend hoch liegen so das sie nicht mehr abschalten. Irgendwas hast du am laufen damit die Grafikkarte nicht mehr herunter taktet. Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich den Nvidia ShadowPlay immer aktiv geschaltet, auch im Desktop was dazu führte das die Grafikkarte nicht mehr herunter taktete.


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2019)

MaaB schrieb:


> Ok, ich warte.
> Was meinst du mit NV und welche Subsystem-ID?



NV = Nvidia
Im Bios gibt es die Device-ID-Nr. und die Subsystem-ID-Nr. zur Identifikation, ob das Bios zur Graka passt.
Hatte gehofft, das nur die ID-Nr passen muss.
VGA Bios Collection: EVGA RTX 2080 Ti 11 GB | TechPowerUp


----------



## Martin26871 (22. Januar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hatte mein Beitrag auch nochmals nachbearbeitet.
> Und wie sieht es nun aus? Weil laut den Bilder hattest du noch nicht die Beta installiert.
> 
> Du musst für die Spannung und die Lüfter in den Einstellungen ein Hacken setzen damit du da was verstellen kannst.
> ...



Ja, hatte ich gelesen, dein bearbeiteten Beitrag.
Habe nun die Einstellungen vorgenommen > Spannung + Lüfter Einstellungen sind aktiviert.

Laut GPU-Z ist meine GraKa gerade ~50° warm (steigt stetig) bei 1410MHz Core Clock und 1750MHz Memory Clock.

Hast du Erfahrung mit der AORUS Software von Gigabyte? Die lief bei mir gleich Null. Programmabsturz und Hänger. 
MSI Afterburner muss wohl das Non-Plus-Ultra Tool für alle GraKa-Hersteller sein 

PS: Ich habe eigl nichts mehr laufen wie als bevor die GraKa im Energiemodus im Windowsbetrieb lief. Evtl. BIOS Einstellungen?


----------



## IICARUS (22. Januar 2019)

Mir ist nicht genau bekannt ab wann die Lüfter anlaufen, aber es wird mit deinem Takt zu tun haben.
Nein mit Gigabyte kenne ich mich nicht aus, hatte ich zuletzt im Jahr 2010 nur als Mainboard verbaut und seither hat sich einiges geändert.

Ja der MSI Afterburner ist so zimlich für alle Grafikkarten das beste.
Normal musst du nichts am Bios der Grafikkarte machen, bekommst alles mit dem AB hin.
Ist auch etwas riskant solltest du dich damit nicht gut auskennen, denn es kann dir auch passieren das was nicht richtig geflasht wird und deine Grafikkarte dann nicht mehr läuft. Das ganze muss dann direkt übers Dos behoben werden.

Zudem verlierst du die Garantie, sollte die Grafikkarte dann nicht mehr laufen.

Versuche mal im Abgesichertem Modus den Treiber mittels DDU zu entfernen und installiere dann nachdem du wieder normal gebootet hast den Nvidia Treiber neu.
Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 18.0.0.7


----------



## Martin26871 (22. Januar 2019)

Also ich hab nochmal bißchen herum expermentiert. Die GraKa läuft nun wieder im "Energiesparmodus" bei 300 MHz Core Clock und 100MHz Memory Clock im Idle-Modus.

Warum ist dem so? Hatte die GraKa vom Stromkabel getrennt. Habe im BIOS meinen RAM auf 3200MHz und meinen Ryzen 2700X auf den CPU_Ratio Wert 41.00 gestellt. (Warum auch immer dsa mit der GraKa zutun haben soll !?)

Das mit dem flashen der GraKa lasse ich dann wohl lieber sein.

Danke für die Info's und Tipps


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2019)

Die KFA 2070 OC ist für 499,-€ net schlecht.
Da gibt es auch ein Bios mit 240W.
8GB KFA2 GeForce RTX 2070 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2070 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
VGA Bios Collection: KFA2 RTX 2070 8 GB | TechPowerUp


----------



## IICARUS (22. Januar 2019)

@MaaB
Der Multiplikator verändert am Takt der Grafikkarte normalerweise nichts, ausser du hast auch den Bus Takt mit hoch gestellt, denn hier wird die Grafikkarte mit übertaktet, sowie ggf. der Takt des Arbeitsspeichers.


----------



## Martin26871 (22. Januar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> @MaaB
> Der Multiplikator verändert am Takt der Grafikkarte normalerweise nichts, ausser du hast auch den Bus Takt mit hoch gestellt, denn hier wird die Grafikkarte mit übertaktet, sowie ggf. der Takt des Arbeitsspeichers.



Ja, gut möglich. Momentan läuft alles stabil


----------



## AIR-DO-GUN (22. Januar 2019)

Ich bin von der Zotac richtig positiv überrascht.

PORT ROYAL 1.0 NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE

Ich habe EVGA Bios drauf nicht wundern.


----------



## RX480 (23. Januar 2019)

42 fps ist mit nem guten Moni schon erträglich. Hut ab!
Und genauso erfreulich, das Du keine Probleme mit dem Flashen hattest.


----------



## AIR-DO-GUN (23. Januar 2019)

No risk no fun dude


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2019)

Auf TechPowerUp ist mein Bios der Grafikkarte Sea Hawk EK X noch nicht mit dabei, daher habe ich es Gestern mit GPU-Z hoch geladen, wird wahrscheinlich dort erst geprüft werden. Aber ich bekomme genauere Informationen dazu bereits so angezeigt und so konnte ich nun einiges vergleichen.

Mir ist bereits bekannt das es sich hierbei um das PCB der Gaming X Trio handeln soll.

Es gibt auch die SEA HAWK X als AIO Lösung zu kaufen, also mit Hybridkühlung und ich dachte das es sich um die gleiche Grafikkarte handeln würde. Aber ich habe jetzt gesehen das die Leistungsdaten zwar identisch sind aber nicht die Leistungsaufnahme bezüglich des Powerlimit. Meine hat das selbe Powerlimit wie die Gaming X Trio und wird daher anscheint auch das selbe Bios drauf haben.

In einem Testbericht hatte ich auch mal davon gelesen das es sich um die selbe Grafikkarte wie die Gaming X Trio handeln soll, nur auf Wasserkühlung umgebaut und die Leistung die selbe sein sollte. Klar durch die Wasserkühlung wird die Temperatur besser gehalten und ggf. wird sie dann nicht so stark herunter takten.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder bezüglich der Leistungsdaten zu den drei Grafikkarten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quell: TechPowerUp

Hier noch weiter Informationen zu meiner Grafikkarte: MSI RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X Specs | TechPowerUp GPU Database


----------



## AIR-DO-GUN (23. Januar 2019)

Gibt noch nen interessantes Bios, von der EVGA RTX 2080 Ti FTW3 Ultra HYDRO COPPER 373 Watt 

VGA Bios Collection: EVGA RTX 2080 Ti 11 GB | TechPowerUp

Teste die mal aus


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2019)

Bei mir muss ich da nichts versuchen, bekomme jetzt schon das maximal was möglich ist mit dem AB hin ohne ins Power Limit zu laufen.


----------



## RX480 (23. Januar 2019)

AIR-DO-GUN schrieb:


> Gibt noch nen interessantes Bios, von der EVGA RTX 2080 Ti FTW3 Ultra HYDRO COPPER 373 Watt
> VGA Bios Collection: EVGA RTX 2080 Ti 11 GB | TechPowerUp
> Teste die mal aus



Welches hattest Du vorher genommen ?

@IIcarus
Eigentlich net logisch, das Du mit Fullcover net ne höhere TDP ab Werk bekommen hast.
Bei Dir wäre ja die Kühlung überhaupt kein Problem.

btw.
Bei der 2060 ist Das noch unverständlicher! Die guten Modelle mit 6+8-Pin kommen nur mit 160W TDP.
Da kommt hoffentlich mal noch ein gescheites Bios.
Mit der sinnlos überschüssigen Rechenpower könnte man wahrscheinlich in FHD tatsächlich RT nutzen.
6GB Asus GeForce RTX 2060 ROG Strix Advanced Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2060 | Mindfactory.de


----------



## AIR-DO-GUN (23. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Welches hattest Du vorher genommen ?



VGA Bios Collection: EVGA RTX 2080 Ti 11 GB | TechPowerUp


----------



## RX480 (23. Januar 2019)

Die TDP ist ja bei Beiden gleich. Wird sich wohl net viel ändern.


----------



## Snowhack (23. Januar 2019)

AIR-DO-GUN schrieb:


> VGA Bios Collection: EVGA RTX 2080 Ti 11 GB | TechPowerUp




Das Bios ist sogar etwas **schlechter**

Zotac:  Boost Takt 1815 MHz. 
EVGA:  Boost 1755Mhz.


----------



## trshgf (23. Januar 2019)

YouTube


die 2060 ist nid schlecht.


----------



## RX480 (23. Januar 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Das Bios ist sogar etwas **schlechter**
> Zotac:  Boost Takt 1815 MHz.
> EVGA:  Boost 1755Mhz.



Adlerauge, 1+
Zum Glück ist die Voreinstellung egal, nur die TDP zählt.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2019)

So heute Wärmeleitpaste der Karte ausgetauscht und nun sind die Temperaturen etwas besser.
Die waren zwar zuvor auch nicht schlecht, aber jetzt sind sie eher in dem Bereich was ich so kenne.

Habe jetzt nur ein kurzen Probelauf gehabt und lag zwischen 40 und 42 Grad.
Zuvor lag ich zwischen 43 und 46 Grad, kam aber manchmal sogar bis auf 46-48°C hoch.
Die alte Wärmeleitpaste war im Grunde nicht schlecht, aber so viel drauf das ich mächtig was zu tun hatte alles von der Karte weg zu bekommen.

Habe meine gute EK-Tim genommen, da ich vor zwei Jahren die Erfahrung gegenüber von MX-4 von 5°C bessere Temperaturen gemacht habe.
Die WLP war der Karte sogar im Lieferumfang mit beigelegen. 

Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auch die WLP der CPU auch ausgetauscht, da ich da vor ein paar Monate MX-2 verwendet hatte. 
Scheit nun auch hier etwas besser zu sein.

Den zweiten Schlauch an der Grafikkarte habe ich aber nun umgeändert und ein Winkel zwischen gebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AIR-DO-GUN (23. Januar 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Das Bios ist sogar etwas **schlechter**
> 
> Zotac:  Boost Takt 1815 MHz.
> EVGA:  Boost 1755Mhz.



Boost Takt ist nicht alles. Wie RX480 erwähnt hat, was zählt ist TDP  Zotac 112% EVGA 125%


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2019)

Habe soeben die Grafikkarte erneut zerlegen müssen... muss blind sein.
Vorhin beim einstellen der Bilder ist mir aufgefallen das eines der Wärmeleitpads verrutscht war und ich blinde Nuss habe es jetzt erst auf dem Bild gesehen.
Tja... wenn man nichts zu tun hat macht man sich Arbeit... 

Zum Glück hatte ich ein Bild davon gemacht. 

EDIT: Nach dem zweitem zerlegen sind die Temperaturen nochmals 1-2 Grad besser.
Möglich das der Wärmeleitpad hier ein kleinen Abstand verursacht hat oder ich die WLP ein klein wenig aufgefrischt habe und die nun besser darunter sitzt.


----------



## RX480 (23. Januar 2019)

Noch 5 mal Zerlegen und die Temps sind Spitze.
(sorry, musste jetzt sein)

Das mit Fotos machen vor dem Zusammenbau ist ne sehr gute Idee.


----------



## HisN (23. Januar 2019)

AIR-DO-GUN schrieb:


> Boost Takt ist nicht alles. Wie RX480 erwähnt hat, was zählt ist TDP  Zotac 112% EVGA 125%



Nur wenn der Grundwert der gleiche ist.
125% von 250 sind deutlich weniger als 112% von 300W


----------



## RX480 (23. Januar 2019)

Das EVGA hat ein Limit von 373W.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Noch 5 mal Zerlegen und die Temps sind Spitze.
> (sorry, musste jetzt sein)
> 
> Das mit Fotos machen vor dem Zusammenbau ist ne sehr gute Idee.


Nein, da war eine Tube WLP drauf und ich war so was von beschäftigt die  WLP vorichtig mit Reinigungsmittel, tupfen und Pinsel beschäftigt sie weg zu bekommen das ich nicht drauf geachtet hatte. Hatte zwar gesehen das die Pads alle auf dem Kühler klebten habe sie aber nicht auf das PCB gesetzt da beim zusammenbauen die richtigen Positionen wieder eingenommen werden. Mir ist gar nicht aufgefallen das der eine dort nicht hingehörte. Bin davon ausgegangen alle wären noch auf ihre Stellen kleben geblieben.

Auf dem Bild aber kurze Zeit später habe ich aber auf dem Kühler gesehen das die Position die ja etwas umrandet ist normal die richtige Position war. Muss beim trennen wohl dort weg gerutscht sein. Wie auch immer, ist gut das ich es noch rechtzeitig erkannt habe und das zerlegen war für mich kein Akt, war innerhalb einer Stunde erledigt obwohl ich die Grafikkarte erneut aus dem Loop nehmen musste. Habe ja nicht die komplette Kühlflüssigkeit abgelassen, nur die zwei Schläuche trocken gelegt.

Ich zerlege auch nicht das erste mal eine Grafikkarte, aber naja... kann passieren das man vor lauter Bäume den Wald nicht sieht... 

Aber es war schon gut das ich sie ein weiteres mal zerlegt habe, denn danach habe ich gemerkt da ich noch 1-2 Grad gut machen konnte. Habe nur den Wärmeleitpad an richtige Position gesetzt und die WLP ein klein wenig ergänzt um sie erneut glatt streifen zu können. Was zu viel ist nehme ich ehe mit der Plastikkarte wieder weg und kann mich so besser orientieren wie viel ich drauf mache. Aber jeder wird es anders machen, ich trage immer hauchdünn auf und streiche dann immer WLP glatt.


----------



## RX480 (23. Januar 2019)

Ich wünsche Dir nur das Beste und freue mich schon auf weitere Videos von Dir.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2019)

Von mir wird es nichts mehr geben, da ich im Grunde mit meinen Tests durch bin.
Ich bin jetzt wieder normal mit dem Rechner am arbeiten und am spielen.

Ach so... meine Temperaturen der CPU sind mit der WLP was ich jetzt verwendet habe auch besser geworden.
Früher lag ich im mittleren Bereich von 55°C mit 5 GHz und nun liege ich unter 50°C. Spitze waren früher 60°C was gelegentlich aufkam und nun um die 55°C.

Hier mal ein Bild von vorhin mit 5 GHz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die EK-Tim scheint besser als die MX-2 zu sein was ich zuvor drauf hatte.


----------



## Snowhack (24. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das EVGA hat ein Limit von 373W.



seine AMP! Extrem Edition doch auch.

**oh Sorry hab gerade gesehen es sind nur 336 Watt bei der Extrem** 

jetzt ergibt es natürlich auch einen Sinn warum er gewechselt hatte.


----------



## AIR-DO-GUN (24. Januar 2019)

Mit Original Bios Fire Strike Ultra 8719 Punkte NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE

Mit EVGA Bios Fire Strike Ultra 9288 Punkte NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE

OC Einstellungen sind Identisch. 2.1Ghz GPU 8.4Ghz RAM

Mit einer RTX 2080 hatte ich  6925 Punkte NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2019)

Dein Link vom Ultra der 2080 geht auf Port Royal.


----------



## AIR-DO-GUN (24. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dein Link vom Ultra der 2080 geht auf Port Royal.



Sorry du hast Recht. Jetzt sollte es passen.


----------



## Duvar (24. Januar 2019)

AIR-DO-GUN schrieb:


> Mit Original Bios Fire Strike Ultra 8719 Punkte NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE
> 
> Mit EVGA Bios Fire Strike Ultra 9288 Punkte NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE
> 
> ...



Hier mal zum Vergleich meine 1080 Ti mit meinem alten Ryzen 1700 kombiniert ergab 7953 Punkte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC (MS-7A34)


----------



## RX480 (24. Januar 2019)

Firestrike ist wahrscheinlich net Modern genug, um die Architekturvorteile von Turing zu zeigen.
Durch den hohen Stromverbrauch wars aber ideal, um die Unterschiede beim Bios zu zeigen.
(kann sein, das die 1080Ti net so vom Powerlimit eingeschränkt ist, war ja eine sehr sparsame Graka)


btw.
Zu 6GB Vram etc., das könnte mit DX12 ohne Vollbildmodus knapp werden. Wird gerade im 3dC thematisiert.
Ob sich sowas tatsächlich auch bei 8GB bemerkbar macht, weiss ich net, weil ja bei IIcarus die Videos zu RoTR gut waren.
Waren die DX11 oder DX12?
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - DirectX 12 Grafik-API

Vllt. kann Das mal Jemand testen mit DX12.


----------



## Snowhack (24. Januar 2019)

AIR-DO-GUN schrieb:


> Mit Original Bios Fire Strike Ultra 8719 Punkte NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE
> 
> Mit EVGA Bios Fire Strike Ultra 9288 Punkte NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE
> 
> ...




Aktuelles System *SCORE: 9348*


NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-7920X Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X299 AORUS Ultra Gaming-CF

—————————————-—————————————-

Und hier noch mit SLI Gespann von zwei GTX 980Ti.  * SCORE:  8 820 *

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti(2x)

—————————————-—————————————-


Hier noch mein altes System:  *   SCORE.  7 752 *

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7820X Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X299 AORUS Ultra Gaming-CF

—————————————-—————————————-

Und hier noch von **ganz altes Systemm**.   *SCORE 7 847 * 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti(1x) und AMD Ryzen 7 

—————————————-—————————————-


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Firestrike ist wahrscheinlich net Modern genug, um die Architekturvorteile von Turing zu zeigen.
> Durch den hohen Stromverbrauch wars aber ideal, um die Unterschiede beim Bios zu zeigen.
> (kann sein, das die 1080Ti net so vom Powerlimit eingeschränkt ist, war ja eine sehr sparsame Graka)
> 
> ...



Firestrike ist eigentlich immer noch am repräsentativsten von allen Benchmarks. Time Spy ist völlig unbrauchbar, lediglich der Extrem taugt ein bisjen was.


----------



## ShirKhan (24. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Firestrike ist eigentlich immer noch am repräsentativsten von allen Benchmarks. Time Spy ist völlig unbrauchbar, lediglich der Extrem taugt ein bisjen was.


Und möchtest du das auch begründen?


----------



## AIR-DO-GUN (24. Januar 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Aktuelles System *SCORE: 9348*
> 
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-7920X Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X299 AORUS Ultra Gaming-CF



Sehr gute Ergebnis. Deine CPU holt viel raus als meine alte I7 5960X.

Dezember habe ich mein SLi System aufgelöst 13789 Punkte . NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE

Sli mit DX12 dazu RT macht kein Sinn mehr.


----------



## blautemple (24. Januar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Und möchtest du das auch begründen?



Firestrike liegt Vega und Timespie Turing 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Und möchtest du das auch begründen?



TimeSpy erzeugt quasi keine Last. Vor allem der FHD Bench beschränkt sich mehr auf DrawCalls in DX12. Der Bench profitiert auch kaum von Bandbreite sondern skaliert fast ausschließlich mit Takt.
Auch die Skalierung FHD zu UHD ist eher bescheiden. Normalerweise skaliert eine gut programierte Engine in etwa 1:3 zwischen FHD und UHD. Im TimeSpy ist es aber lediglich 1:2.(Beispiel 60 Fps FHD ~30 Fps UHD)

Strike bildet sowohl im Last/Taktverhalten wie auch in Sachen Performance am ehsten ein sinniges Bild ab. Allgemeingültig ist natürlich kein Benchmark.
Ein gutes Beispiel ist die 1070ti zu 2060.
Im Timespy rennt die 2060 der 1070ti davon. In der Praxis kommt davon nur selten etwas an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (24. Januar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Firestrike liegt Vega und Timespie Turing



TimeSpy liegt Vega und Pascal sieht zumindestens in Test 1 net so gut aus.
Test 2 ist sehr Tess.lastig, sagt daher nix über Shaderauslastung und Architektur aus. (analog Firestrike)
Turing ist naturelement mit seiner moderneren Architektur auch besser als Pascal unterwegs.
Hinzu kommen Vorteile mit HDR10.

Man muss halt mal schauen wie Games mit mehr AC und FP16 dann 2019 den Index verschieben.
Bitte keine sinnlose Farbendiskussion. Es geht um Fortschritt in der Technik und hoffentlich mehr lowLevel-Games.


----------



## Metamorph83 (25. Januar 2019)

Habt ihr ein paar Tipps zum Ocen meiner 2080. OC an Prozessoren hab ich schon betrieben, aber sicher nicht auf dem Niveau wie manche hier im Forum. Meine Grakas hab ich bisher noch nie übertaktet. Ich wollte nun mal ein bisschen meine 2080 reizen und schauen was ich aus ihr raus holen kann 

Wie soll ich vorgehen? Auf was sollte ich achten? Welche Steps MHz sollte ich gehen usw. 

Grundlegende Kenntnisse sind da, aber vllt. denke ich nicht an gewisse Dinge, deshalb meine Frage...

Meine Graka: MSI 2080 Duke OC


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2019)

Einfach mit dem MSI Afterburner die Regler bediehen und schauen bis wann deine Grafikkarte noch stabil ist oder halt nur moderat übertakten was meist immer etwas geht. Du solltest halt zunächst die GPU übertakten und erst später den VRam, um besser sehen zu können woran es liegt wenn die Grafikkarte instabil wird. Aufs Maximum würde ich ehe nicht gehen, da die Karte dann auch wärmer wird und die Lüfter zu laut werden.

Am ende bringt dir dieses ganze OC nichts und ich habe z.B. nur Untervolt am laufen damit die Grafikkarte schön kühl bleibt. Untervolt kannst du per Kurvenregelung machen.
Natürlich kannst du per Kurvenregelung auch weiter übertakten wenn du z.B. eine bestimmte Spannung mit drauf haben möchtest. Bezüglich der Spannung brauchst du keine Angst haben, denn die Hersteller haben im Bios eine Sperre bestimmt wo du ehe nicht über 1,093v drauf geben kannst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (25. Januar 2019)

Wie ist Das eigentlich mit Turing und AB ?
Mit Vega kann man in der klassischen Ansicht ein Offset einstellen, womit man overall alle States in einem Ruck runtersetzt.
Offset sollte doch auch mit Turing gehen ?


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2019)

Mir ist nicht ganz klar was du genau meinst, hier mal die klassischen Ansicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (25. Januar 2019)

Danke fürs Nachschauen!
Schade dann geht Das mit NV anscheinend net.
Der "faule" Daredevil im 3dC schwört bei Vega auf die Methode.

Habs leider selber net mehr drauf, hatte das 2017 mal getestet, wo die kleinen States bei Vega noch net frei waren.
Bei Polaris ging Das auch mit Wattool. ODT hat sowas auch net mehr.

Ich schau mal noch ob ich ein Bild finde.
Google ist manchmal auch hilflos.
Erstmal ein Artikel der Offset für AMD bestätigt.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/After...ta-mit-voller-Vega-10-Unterstuetzung-1240778/
Und das schon angesprochene Watttool im Anhang.(ist leider net mehr kompatibel)

Zu AB kann sich Ralle vllt. auch noch erinnern.

Nachtrag:
Alternativ sollte evtl. das EVGA-Tool den selben Effekt erreichen.
Dort kann man anscheinend einen Takt Offset einstellen. Weiss jetzt net, ob Das auch über alle States gemacht wird.
Ist ja egal ob man bei gleicher TDP die Spannungskurve runternimmt oder die Taktkurve hochschiebt.


----------



## Snowhack (25. Januar 2019)

*DEFEKTE GRAFIKKARTE NACH UMBAU !!!*


Jungs ich wollte gerade meinen GPU auf Wasser umbauen. 

alles wunderbar geklappt ! 

Nach dem Einbau eine Schrecksekunde.   

Mainboard zeigt Defekt der Grafikkarte an.   

* OMG dachte ich mir. *

Ich panisch Wasser aus dem Kreislauf gelassen, dabei die halbe Wohnung unter Wasser gesetzt. 

Original Lüfter wieder verbaut und beim Drücken des Powerknopfes * GEBETET !*

Mir ist ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen als die Rote LED vom MB wieder verschwand und der Bootvorgang normal weiter ging. 

______________


Ich bei EVGA angerufen: 

Ich:   

Kann es sein das die GPU nicht Bootet wenn kein Lüfter angeschlossen ist ? 

EVGA: 

Ja ist genau so !


___________

Doof der Wasserblock hat keinen Anschluss für den Lüfter.

Alphacool GPX-N 2080Ti M01


----------



## HisN (25. Januar 2019)

Das ist aber lustig. Ich meine viele haben doch ein EVGA-Power-Bios geflashed, bei denen dürfte es dann auch nicht gehen.
Oder nutzen echt alle das Galax-Bios? (Außer mir, ich hab ja ein EVGA-Bios drauf, erinnere mich aber auch EVGA drauf gehabt zu haben).


----------



## Snowhack (25. Januar 2019)

****WOW****

Ich glaub sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen aus dem Stand 2 Ghz schnell mit Wasserblock und das Stabil mit Standard Einstellungen

EVGA RTX 2080 Ti FTW3 ULTRA GAMING @ Waterblock

und das Kranke sind einfach die Temperaturen mit dem Kühlblock.

Alphacool Eisblock GPX-N für Geforce RTX 2080Ti
Alphacool Eisblock GPX-N fuer Geforce RTX 2080Ti M01 - …





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (25. Januar 2019)

Alter .. der Anthem-Startbildschirm lässt meine Karte heisslaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AIR-DO-GUN (25. Januar 2019)

Bei mir steht Verbindungsproblem


----------



## Snowhack (26. Januar 2019)

Die Leistung von einer 200 Watt  Ti mit Wasserblock. 

FIRE STRIKE ULTRA 1.1
SCORE8 233


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (26. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eigentlich schon erste Benchmarks von Metro Exodus mit einer 20880 ti ?

Viele Grüße,
Schnitzel


----------



## RX480 (26. Januar 2019)

Gibt es denn schon irgendwo die 20880 ti ? (mit 128GB Vram für 16k)
Gekauft!

Spass beiseite, man weiss ja noch gar net wo die Mindestanforderungen herkommen.
Da die 2080 net mit aufgeführt ist, kann Extreme evtl. nur vom Vram kommen.
Ohne RT geht sicher Einiges.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Januar 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Die Leistung von einer 200 Watt  Ti mit Wasserblock.
> 
> FIRE STRIKE ULTRA 1.1
> SCORE8 233


Das sind meine Punkte mit meiner 2080. 

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG MAXIMUS XI HERO


----------



## RX480 (26. Januar 2019)

@IIcarus+Snowhack
Wieso werden die Videos bei Snowhack eigentlich net so gut wie bei Dir:

Was nimmst Du zum Erstellen ?
Snowhack müsste doch mit seiner 12er CPU noch mehr Reserven haben, oder läuft das net so gut Multithread?
(360p ist nix zu erkennen, wäre schön in 4k oder 1440p)
Das bei den Videos ein paar fps weniger da sind ist ja egal, weil man es im Geiste dazu addieren kann.


----------



## chaotium (26. Januar 2019)

Gibt es Infos über die verbesserte RTX2080TI von NV? Sind die ausfälle immer noch da?


----------



## Snowhack (26. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @IIcarus+Snowhack
> Wieso werden die Videos bei Snowhack eigentlich net so gut wie bei Dir:
> 
> Was nimmst Du zum Erstellen ?
> ...



Youtube verabeitet meine Videos gerade nicht ! 

Egal welches Video ich Hochlade,  hab schon mehrmals hochgeladen und auch nach 10 Stunden keine Verbesserung

Ich nehme in 4k auf die 2,5 min sind 2GB Groß und als Original hochgeladen.

So sieht es normalerweise aus bei mir: 

YouTube

YouTube


----------



## IICARUS (26. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Snowhack müsste doch mit seiner 12er CPU noch mehr Reserven haben, oder läuft das net so gut Multithread?


Genau kann ich es dir auch nicht sagen, aber bei mir laufen alle Kerne mit 845 MHz höher. Wahrscheinlich macht mein Prozessor durch den höheren Takt die Differenz der fehlenden Kerne in diesem Benchmark  wieder gut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bezüglich Youtube stimmt es, es dauert immer eine weile bis alle Auflösungen zur Verfügung stehen. Habe mich aber auch gewundert, weil nach ein paar Stunden müssten die Auflösungen da stehen. Ich selber zeichne in 3440x1440P auf und Youtube macht dann 1080P, 1440P und auch 4 K usw. daraus.


----------



## DaHell63 (26. Januar 2019)

Bei Firestrike und Time Spy werden die Vielkerner anscheinend nicht richtig ausgelastet (alter SSE3 Befehlssatz).
Time Spy extreme lastet durch AVX2 bei weitem besser aus.  Bei Skylake X kann man da auch AVX512 einstellen. AVX2/AVX512 wird zwar nur zu ~30% genutzt, aber man sieht wo die Reise hingehen kann.
Da hat ein i9 9900K @5.6GHz 11%  weniger CPU score als ein @4.4GHz getakteter i9 7920X. Und mit AVX512 und nur @3.8GHz werden es ~50% Vorsprung für den i9 7920X während er mit dem altem Befehlssatz @3.8GHz 15% langsamer ist.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Januar 2019)

Im Firestrike wird auch nur im CPU Test richtig ausgelastet, sonst drehen sie im Grunde Däumchen.
Sieht man am 3. Bild.


----------



## Snowhack (26. Januar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Genau kann ich es dir auch nicht sagen, aber bei mir laufen alle Kerne mit 845 MHz höher. Wahrscheinlich macht mein Prozessor durch den höheren Takt die Differenz der fehlenden Kerne in diesem Benchmark  wieder gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei den Punkten im Firestrike: 

3DMark unterstutz nur 16 Thread.

Daher kann ich mit 12 Kernen und nur 4,5Ghz + 4 Virtuelle Kerne genau so viel Leistung generieren,  wie deine 8+8 Kerne, **echte** Kerne bringen mehr Leistung als HT.


----------



## RX480 (26. Januar 2019)

Sorry, 
Ich meinte net, ob Das mehr Score bringt, sondern ob beim Video aufzeichnen die CPU-Last ähnlich ist.
Oder ist die GPU beteiligt ?
IIcarus sagte mal, das beim Videodreh ein paar fps verloren gehen.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (26. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn schon irgendwo die 20880 ti ? (mit 128GB Vram für 16k)
> Gekauft!
> 
> Spass beiseite, man weiss ja noch gar net wo die Mindestanforderungen herkommen.
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

huch, da hab ich mich verschrieben.
Meinte natürlich 2080 ti 

Viele Grüße,
Schnitzel


----------



## IICARUS (26. Januar 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Daher kann ich mit 12 Kernen und nur 4,5Ghz + 4 Virtuelle Kerne genau so viel Leistung generieren,  wie deine 8+8 Kerne, **echte** Kerne bringen mehr Leistung bringen als HT.


 Das erklärt dann natürlich einiges, war mir selbst noch nicht bekannt. 



RX480 schrieb:


> Sorry,
> Ich meinte net, ob Das mehr Score bringt, sondern ob beim Video aufzeichnen die CPU-Last ähnlich ist.
> Oder ist die GPU beteiligt ?
> IIcarus sagte mal, das beim Videodreh ein paar fps verloren gehen.


So genau kann man es nicht messen, vor allem nicht mit zwei unterschiedliche Systeme.
Habe nur die Erfahrung gemacht das es im Schnitt an die 10 FPS +/- bei mir sind. Sein System wird auch eine Differenz haben, aber ich zeichne keine Videos auf wenn es auf die Punkte ankommt. Videos zeichne ich nur dann auf wenn FPS egal sind und es nicht auf die letzten 1-2 FPS mit ankommt.


----------



## HisN (26. Januar 2019)

Shadowplay kostet etwa 10% GPU-Last in UHD bei 130Mbit und 60FPS.
Nimmt man über die CPU auf, wird das wahrscheinlich (je nach durch das Game vorhandener CPU-Auslastung) deutlich mehr sein, bzw. in UHD schon relativ schwer für eine CPU.


----------



## RX480 (26. Januar 2019)

Danke nochmal für die Auskünfte. Ist schön, das man bei Euch auch mal Was anschauen kann und net nur immer trockene Benchmark-Grafiken.
Schönes WE


----------



## saniix (27. Januar 2019)

Hallo, mir ist in den letzten Tagen etwas aufgefallen. Ich dachte erst das es an der CPU liegt, aber mittlerweile denke ich das könnte an der GPU oder etwas anderem liegen. Habe ein RTX 2080 Zotac Twin Fan. Läuft an sich sehr gut und habe keine Probleme damit bis auf in Destiny 2. Es läuft mit vsync 60 fps eine zeit lang sehr gut bis dann irgendwann die fps von 60 auf 55-58 abfallen und dort bewegt es sich die ganze zeit, selbst wenn ich einfach nur rumstehe. Die Temp sind okay (58°) CPU ebenfalls 50°. 
Was mit aufgefallen ist in MSI Afterburner das der Ausnutzungslimit ständig von 0 auf 1 hin und her springt und teilweise das Powerlimit ständig anschlägt. Meine GPU ist nie mehr als 60-70% ausgelastet. Außer wenn ich auf 200% Auflösung Skaliere (FHD)
CPU ist ebenfalls bei 60-80% Auslastung (i5 4690K) Es läuft dann die ganze zeit unrund, bis ich das spiel neustarte. Dann nach circa 20Min geht das das vorne los. Woran könnte das liegen? Ohne Vsync habe ich um die 70-90FPS Deshalb komisch das es die 60FPS mit Vsync nicht halten kann


----------



## RX480 (27. Januar 2019)

Schade, das Du nicht mehr den Vega-Laberthread liest. Dort hatte ich zu BF1+V etwas gepostet.
Bei nur 16GB Ram kann es sein, das man etwas nachhelfen muss.
Im guru3d-Forum hat Einer ein Tool vom Schöpfer von DDU empfohlen.
Intelligent standby list cleaner (ISLC) v1.0.1.0 Released - Wagnardsoft Forum


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2019)

saniix schrieb:


> Hallo, mir ist in den letzten Tagen etwas aufgefallen. Ich dachte erst das es an der CPU liegt, aber mittlerweile denke ich das könnte an der GPU oder etwas anderem liegen. Habe ein RTX 2080 Zotac Twin Fan. Läuft an sich sehr gut und habe keine Probleme damit bis auf in Destiny 2. Es läuft mit vsync 60 fps eine zeit lang sehr gut bis dann irgendwann die fps von 60 auf 55-58 abfallen und dort bewegt es sich die ganze zeit, selbst wenn ich einfach nur rumstehe. Die Temp sind okay (58°) CPU ebenfalls 50°.
> Was mit aufgefallen ist in MSI Afterburner das der Ausnutzungslimit ständig von 0 auf 1 hin und her springt und teilweise das Powerlimit ständig anschlägt. Meine GPU ist nie mehr als 60-70% ausgelastet. Außer wenn ich auf 200% Auflösung Skaliere (FHD)
> CPU ist ebenfalls bei 60-80% Auslastung (i5 4690K) Es läuft dann die ganze zeit unrund, bis ich das spiel neustarte. Dann nach circa 20Min geht das das vorne los. Woran könnte das liegen? Ohne Vsync habe ich um die 70-90FPS Deshalb komisch das es die 60FPS mit Vsync nicht halten kann



Hört sich nach Taktfreeze an, ist ein bekanntes Problem. Wie ist der Takt wenn das passiert, was passiert wenn du in dem Zustand das PL erhöhst?


----------



## ShirKhan (27. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hört sich nach Taktfreeze an, ist ein bekanntes Problem.



Gibt es eine Lösung dafür? Ich verzweifle seit einer Weile an ähnlichen Symptomen bei meinem alten Dirt 3. Nur dort, denn leistungshungrigere Spiele wie Shadow of the Tomb Raider oder BF 5 laufen problemlos.

Die 2070 ist in der Lage, in Dirt 3 das Dreifache der geforderten 60 FPS zu bringen und tat das bisher auch. Nun aber liegen im Online-Spiel plötzlich erratische 35-55 FPS inklusive hässlicher Ruckler an. Die Karte boostet nicht, sondern taktet nur noch bis 1200 MHz @ 0,7 V. Setze ich die Grafikanforderungen runter, fällt der Takt ebenfalls. 60 FPS werden selten erreicht. Dieses Verhalten ändert sich auch nicht mit aktiviertem OC-Profil in Afterburner. Ebenfalls ist unerheblich, ob VSync an oder aus ist.

Nach Ende eines solchen verkorksten Online-Rennens werde ich außerdem von der Online-Lobby getrennt. Ich erwähne das, weil dieses Verhalten zuverlässig zusammen mit dem FPS- und Ruckelproblem auftritt. Die Pingzeiten hier sind in Ordnung.

Das Spiel hat seit 2011 mit allen meinen Karten seit der 5870 Vapor-X harmoniert, zum ersten Mal gibt's nun Probleme. Beim zeitlichen Auftreten könnte es einen Zusammenhang mit dem Hotfix-Treiber 417.58 geben.

Bisher unternommen: 
- Dirt 3 neu installiert (alle lokalen Dateien computerweit entfernt)
- Steam entfernt und neu installiert
- Treiber mehrmals entfernt und neu installiert (derzeit wieder 417.35) 

Mal DDU versuchen? Eine andere Idee vielleicht?

Grüße

Edit: Treiberdeinstallation mittels DDU im abgesicherten Modus und Reinstallation von 417.35 durch Windows brachte keine Änderung.

Edit 2:
Es stellt sich heraus, dass die Karte nur auf 1200 MHz geht (und dabei nur ca. 50% Last hat), _weil das genügt, um konstant 60 FPS zu liefern_. Eigentlich. Denn nur offline ist das so. Schalte ich beim Offline-Fahren VSync aus, boostet die Karte auch voll und ich habe rd. 180 FPS.

Das Problem scheint also im Online-Spiel bei Steam zu liegen. Und spätestens jetzt bin ich hier komplett offtopic. Kacke.


----------



## saniix (27. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Schade, das Du nicht mehr den Vega-Laberthread liest. Dort hatte ich zu BF1+V etwas gepostet.
> Bei nur 16GB Ram kann es sein, das man etwas nachhelfen muss.
> Im guru3d-Forum hat Einer ein Tool vom Schöpfer von DDU empfohlen.
> Intelligent standby list cleaner (ISLC) v1.0.1.0 Released - Wagnardsoft Forum



Meinst du mich damit?
Denkst du 16GB sind für destiny zu wenig? 
Mit einer 1080-1080ti hatte ich nie solche Probleme. Dachte es liegt ebenfalls an dem freesync Treiber von Nvidia aber mit der älteren Version bringt es auch nichts. 


@Gurdi.  
der Takt ist stabil bei 1980mhz, nur wenn Mal nichts los ist geht es runter auf 1500 aber auch nur für ne Sekunde oder so. Powerlimit habe ich auf 111% erhöht. Bringt aber während des Spielens garnichts. Auch nach Neustart nach circa 30 min kommt das gleiche.
Wie im letzten Beitrag schon erwähnt. Finde ich es komisch dass powerlimit ständig erreicht wird, ausnutzungslimit hin und her springt. Teilweise voltage Limit anschlägt aber nichts großartig ausgelastet ist.


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2019)

Ich halte das Tool für Placebo.
Als würde Windows nicht mehr damit klarkommen was es selbst im Cache hält.

Aber vielleicht läuft bei mir (dank 64GB RAM) der Cache einfach nicht so schnell voll wie bei den 16GB-Usern.
Wobei er natürlich im Laufe des Tages gefüllt wird.


----------



## RX480 (27. Januar 2019)

saniix schrieb:


> Meinst du mich damit?
> Denkst du 16GB sind für destiny zu wenig?
> Mit einer 1080-1080ti hatte ich nie solche Probleme.



Hattest Du nicht auch mal ne RX64 ?
Dachte nur, das nach 20 Min evtl. der Speicher von W10 ungünstig verwaltet wird. Obs bei dem Game so ist weiss ich net.

@HisN
Onna bei guru3d#83 hat sich auch erstmal nur auf BF1+5 bezogen, was also net W10-Schuld sein muss, sondern Frostbyte.
AMD Radeon Adrenalin Edition 19.1.1 Download & Discussion | Page 5 | guru3D Forums

Jetzt bei saniix@Destiny war es rein spekulativ ob es evtl. in die Richtung gehen könnte wg. der 20min.


----------



## saniix (27. Januar 2019)

Ja ich hatte eine von Asus  schön das dir sowas im Gedächtnis bleibt  

Ich glaube das liegt am Spiel habe im Destiny Forum eine Umfrage gefunden wo über 1600 Leute das gleiche Probleme haben. Es scheint ein Fehler im Code zu sein. Solange mam solo Kampagne spielt passiert nichts, sobald man mit Freunden online Aktivitäten macht, kommen die Probleme bei den meisten auf.


----------



## RX480 (27. Januar 2019)

Schön, das Du das Problem gefunden hast. (Freunde Netzwerk off)

btw.
Für mich sind Vega und Turing auch keine Konkurrenten, weil die 2080 obendrüber sitzt.
Streitereien sind eh sinnlos. Man muss halt schauen wieviel Grafikpower man braucht.
Von daher ist auch ein Wechsel sinnvoll.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (27. Januar 2019)

Auch bei Final Fantasy 15 habe ich regelmäßig freezes.

Timespy, CPU Tests kann ich stundenlang ohne Fehler laufen lassen.
Das System ist also stabil.

Anscheinend bin auch bei dem Game 
,nicht alleine mit diesem Problem.

Folgendes habe ich gefunden (Post #10)

Random freezing :: FINAL FANTASY XV WINDOWS EDITION General Discussions

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Special K Mod?

Siehe hier min. 6:55

YouTube

Ich hab's installiert.
Und tatsächlich wirkt das Spiel smoother.
Wichtiger noch, keine freezes mehr.

Hatte anfangs GeForce Expirience , oder Steam Overlay in Verdacht.
Dass hat sich jedoch nicht bestätigt


----------



## RX480 (27. Januar 2019)

@BW
Der Link zu dem Mod ist net schlecht. 

The thread priorities for VSYNC Emulation Thread and SwapChain Flip Thread are set way too high by Square Enix and are making it impossible to distribute a workload across your CPUs. This is known as starvation. You simply have things the game needs to be doing with the CPU that it cannot because Square Enix has too many threads running at a ridiculous priority level that is not generally useful for rendering.
Lower those thread priorities to Highest or Above Normal. I would suggest everyone do this, I even do it and I have plenty of CPU cores.

Klingt interessant. Danach könnte man auch bei anderen Problemkindern schauen.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich halte das Tool für Placebo.
> Als würde Windows nicht mehr damit klarkommen was es selbst im Cache hält.


So sehe ich es auch. Damit katapultiert man das Speichermanagement von Windows auf Win-XP Verhältnisse zurück.
Vielleicht bringt das in ganz speziellen Sonderfällen etwas, aber soo dumm sind die Kernel-Entwickler von MS dann doch nicht dass der Dauereinsatz sinnvoll sein kann.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2019)

@Sanix: Das ist dann nicht der Bug den ich meine, du hast also ein anderes Problem.

@Nilssohn: Die 2070 hat auch ein Treiberproblem bei GTA V, deswegen ist die auch so lausig gemessen im PCGH Parcour in dem Game. Auch die Darstellungsprobleme in der Unityengine sind wohl noch nicht behoben laut PCGH zumindest in Sudden Strike 4.

Ob das jetzt auch unedingt am Nvidia Treiber liegt weiß ich nicht. Ich hab allgemein den Eindruck das Windows 1809 ne Menge neuer Probleme mit gebracht hat. Mit der Version soll auch wohl der Vram Verbrauch angestiegen sein in vielen Spielen. Bei den AMD Karten kann man einen mindest P-State wählen, schau mal ob eines der Nvidia Tools das auch kann und wie es dann läuft.


----------



## RX480 (27. Januar 2019)

Falls es mit 1809 kein echtes Vollbild mehr gibt, wäre halt noch der Vram-Bedarf vom Desktop als MEHR vorzuhalten.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (27. Januar 2019)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Auch bei Final Fantasy 15 habe ich regelmäßig freezes.
> 
> Timespy, CPU Tests kann ich stundenlang ohne Fehler laufen lassen.
> Das System ist also stabil.
> ...



Zu früh gefreut.
Wie ein freeze...

Ich k*otze gleich...
Erst freezes bei bf5 und jetzt auch bei ff15.
Jegeliche Tests laufen über zig Stunden stabil..
Ich bin ratlos...

Windows Ereignissprotokoll ist leer...


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2019)

Bleibt es dann komplett hängen oder hast du Mikroruckler?


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (27. Januar 2019)

Hängt sich komplett auf.
Ich muss am Tower resetten...


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2019)

Überprüf mal die Gehäusetemperaturen.


----------



## -Gast- (27. Januar 2019)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Hängt sich komplett auf.
> Ich muss am Tower resetten...



So verhielt sich auch meine FE damals, bevor sie dann letztendlich mit Artefakten anfing.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (27. Januar 2019)

Hatte gestern Timespy Extreme ca. 5 Stunden im Loop laufen.
Und ca. 3 Stunden den 3dmark CPU Test.
Kein Absturz...


----------



## Metamorph83 (27. Januar 2019)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Hatte gestern Timespy Extreme ca. 5 Stunden im Loop laufen.
> Und ca. 3 Stunden den 3dmark CPU Test.
> Kein Absturz...



Ich hatte solche Freezes bei Ghost Recoon. Nach dem ich die Auslagerungsdatei vergrößert habe gings wieder...Just try it...


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2019)

Das zeigt halt dass die relativ "konstante" Belastung von einem Benchmark kein Stabilitätstest darfstellen?

Ich hab gerade mal 2h Anthem gezockt und dabei immer auf die Temperatur der Graka geschielt ... 30° Delta bei Wasser. Wirklich jetzt.
Aber kein Ruckler und kein Absturz ... alles gut.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (28. Januar 2019)

Meine Windforce 2080 wird schon verdammt warm.
Knapp 80 Grad auf Werkseinstellung.

Diese ganzen 3DMark Tests sind m.M.n eh mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
Lasse ich Firestrike Extreme mit Gpu Clock +150mhz laufen, gibt's keine Probleme.
Doch FF15 stützt mit diesen Settings bereits beim laden ab.
Soviel dazu.

Als nächstes, werde ich tatsächlich versuchen, mit den Einstellungen der Auslagerungsdatei zu spielen.

Ich kann mich noch gut an ein ähnliches Problem bei Resident evil 7 erinnern:
Hatte man weniger als 16GB RAM, und wollte auf 4k spielen, musste man die Auslagerungsdatei selbst definieren, und nicht vom System selbst verwalten lassen.
Das hat tatsächlich funktioniert.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Januar 2019)

vllt mal das Ding Testen wenn mit dem Speicher zu tun hat

Intelligent standby list cleaner

Intelligent standby list cleaner v1.0.1.0 Released | Wagnardsoft

obwohl das eher gegen geruckel hilft


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (28. Januar 2019)

Sehr interessant.
Werde ich installieren


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Januar 2019)

MSI Afterburner 4.6.0 Beta 12 (14315) verfügbar

undervvolting jezz is 717mV (oder gabs das in der 11er version schon?)

MSI Afterburner 4.6.0 Beta 12 (14315) Download


----------



## RX480 (28. Januar 2019)

Den PCGH-"Ultimate" find ich net so ausgereift. Würde mehr die Kapazitäten vom Gehäuse ausnutzen und bei der Wahl der Graka auf die TDP achten.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...e-rtx-2080-ti-dual-werbung-2.html#post9704672

btw.
Wie es immer so klappt, gute Hinweise zur Lüftung mit AiO:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Luftk...ehaeuse-der8auer-Test-Core-i9-9980XE-1274148/


----------



## ShirKhan (28. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Nilssohn: Die 2070 hat auch ein Treiberproblem bei GTA V, deswegen ist die auch so lausig gemessen im PCGH Parcour in dem Game. Auch die Darstellungsprobleme in der Unityengine sind wohl noch nicht behoben laut PCGH zumindest in Sudden Strike 4.


Ein frisches Windows hat geholfen. Danke fürs Lesen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Januar 2019)

Turing verkauft sich wohl recht schlecht

"In addition, sales of certain high-end GPUs using NVIDIA’s new Turing™ architecture were lower than expected"

NVIDIA Updates Financial Guidance for Fourth Quarter of Fiscal Year 2019 | NVIDIA Newsroom


woran das wohl liegt


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Turing verkauft sich wohl recht schlecht
> 
> "In addition, sales of certain high-end GPUs using NVIDIA’s new Turing™ architecture were lower than expected"
> 
> ...



Naja man lügt sich wenigstens nicht in die Tasche. Ist ja schon mal was.

" In addition, sales of certain high-end GPUs using NVIDIA’s new Turing™ architecture were lower than expected.  These products deliver a revolutionary leap in performance and innovation with real-time ray tracing and AI, but some customers may have delayed their purchase while waiting for lower price points and further demonstrations of RTX technology in actual games."

"“Q4 was an extraordinary, unusually turbulent, and disappointing quarter,” said Jensen Huang, founder and CEO of NVIDIA. “Looking forward, we are confident in our strategies and growth drivers. "


----------



## Snowhack (28. Januar 2019)

Was für eine Aktion nur für Videos: 

nachdem Youtube meine 4k Videos nicht mehr verarbeitet hab ich mir jetzt Vega Studio 15 Platinum gekauft um meine Videos zu bearbeiten und auf 1080p zu komprimieren das Ergebnis 

EVGA RTX 2080 Ti FTW3 ULTRA GAMING @waterblock


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Was für eine Aktion nur für Videos:
> 
> nachdem Youtube meine 4k Videos nicht mehr verarbeitet hab ich mir jetzt Vega Studio 15 Platinum gekauft um meine Videos zu bearbeiten und auf 1080p zu komprimieren das Ergebnis
> 
> EVGA RTX 2080 Ti FTW3 ULTRA GAMING @waterblock



Quali ist aber gut jetzt für 1080p


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (28. Januar 2019)

Ach du Kacke, das Gehäuse meiner Wahl ist hübsch, aber der Airfllow scheint schlecht zu sein.
Mache gerade einen Stresstest:

Firestrike Extreme + prime95 small FFTs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die GPU hat definitiv noch nicht ihre Maximaltemperatur erreicht und die CPU ist fast bei 100 Grad!

Nehme ich die Glas-Seitenwand ab, sinkt die GPU Temp. um fast 30Grad, und die der CPU um fast 20!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wahrscheinlich kamen die Freezes von einem überhitzen System


----------



## Snowhack (28. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Quali ist aber gut jetzt für 1080p



Mir würde es trotzdem mehr zusagen wenn ich auch 4k so bearbeiten könnte und nicht komprimieren müsste. 

Aber egal was ich machen es wird kein 4k mehr verarbeitet  wenn ich was am PC hochlade nur noch bis 360p

am Handy geht es noch ganz normal die 4k Uploads


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2019)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Ach du Kacke, das Gehäuse meiner Wahl ist hübsch, aber der Airfllow scheint schlecht zu sein.
> Mache gerade einen Stresstest:
> 
> Firestrike Extreme + prime95 small FFTs
> ...



Ja sogar sehr wahrscheinlich. Viele unterschätzen die Abluft solcher Karten, auch die SpaWas des Boards verabschieden sich dann gerne.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (28. Januar 2019)

Mir kam eine Hitzewolke entgegen, als die Seitenwand abnahm


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2019)

Mach mal nen Bild von deinem System.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Januar 2019)

also doch Absturtz wegen Hitze?


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (28. Januar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShirKhan (28. Januar 2019)

Bei wem läuft der OC-Scanner von Afterburner 4.6.0 Beta 12 zusammen mit dem  Treiber 417.71-desktop-win10-64bit-international-*dch*-whql?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2019)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hauptproblem bei dir dürfte die breite des Gehäuses sein. Deine Karte zieht so von vorne und hinten die Luft an und entweichen tut die warme Luft entlang des Gehäuse Seitenteils sowie am Board an recht engen Schlitzen nach oben wenn ich das richtig sehe. Das freilassen der Blenden hinten kannst du dir sparen, das bringt überhaupt nichts sondern ist eher kontraproduktiv. Da wird so fast nichts raus gedrückt. Im Gegenteil du nimmst dir dadurch eher den Überdruck Effekt. Ein kleiner Lüfter unterhalb der Graka der raus pustet wäre ideal, so wie hier z.B.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man gut sieht habe ich eigentlich katastophale Bedingungen, mein NT ist auch noch passiv und emittiert seine wärme ebenfalls nach oben.
Der kleine Noiseblocker löst aber die Hitzeglocke in Verbindung mit dem Überdruck in meinem System und bildet mit dem Bodenlüfter (auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen) einen eigenen kleinen Kreislauf.


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Quali ist aber gut jetzt für 1080p


Nicht wirklich. Schaue dir mal den Pixelbrei um die Schrift vom Overlay an, zumal alles etwas unscharf ist...

Wieso benutzt du eigentlich so ein sackteures Passiv-NT, wenn das halbe Case voll mit Lüftern ist?


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Schaue dir mal den Pixelbrei um die Schrift vom Overlay an, zumal alles etwas unscharf ist...



Naja ist halb 1080p.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (28. Januar 2019)

Der Temperaturunterschied ohne Seitenwand ist jedenfalls riesig.
Das habe ich nicht erwartet.
Jetzt geht die 2080 selten unter 2000 MHz.
Gezockt wird ab heute nur noch ohne Seitenwand


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Schaue dir mal den Pixelbrei um die Schrift vom Overlay an, zumal alles etwas unscharf ist...
> 
> Wieso benutzt du eigentlich so ein sackteures Passiv-NT, wenn das halbe Case voll mit Lüftern ist?



Digifanless, ich messe damit die 12 V Schienen um exakte Verbrauchsdaten zu erhalten. Ist halb das einzigste NT dass das kann. Sonst würde ich kein passiv NT nehmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (28. Januar 2019)

Sehr interessant, also je nach NT-Güte ca. 10% mehr Input aus der Dose als Output an die Geräte.
Und die Myhten zur Boardpower der Graka sind auch geklärt. 272WAsic +18W HBM+XYZ +Restsystem = 345W.
Oder bekommt die CPU Ihren Strom aus einer anderen Schiene ?


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, also je nach NT-Güte ca. 10% mehr Input aus der Dose als Output an die Geräte.
> Und die Myhten zur Boardpower der Graka sind auch geklärt. 272WAsic +18W HBM+XYZ +Restsystem = 345W.



Das gilt nur für die Gigabyte Vega, nicht für die anderen!
HBM ist in der ASIC stets mit drin.

CPU hängt an der 1 Rail.
Rail 2 ist GPU only und die Sounkarte sowie M2 SSD.(also alle PCI Ex-Lanes inkl. dem dazu passendem 12V Strang.


----------



## RX480 (28. Januar 2019)

Also Boardpower wäre die 22,44x12=270W abzgl. Sound+M2.
D.h. RTSS zeigt eigentlich schon Alles von der Graka an.
Ist Das auch die RX56 von Gigabyte?
Und bei den anderen Vegas wird nur GPU-only in GPU-Z, vgl.bar mit ChipPower in HW-Info angezeigt ?

edit:
yes, GPU-Z = ChipPower bei RX,Ref-Graka, checked.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2019)

Bei den Gigas ist ASCI = Bordpower.



> Also Boardpower wäre die 22,44x12=270W abzgl. Sound+M2


Ja 12V2 Amper x12 Volt. Sound und M2 rechne ich nicht aus sondern lasse ich als Toleranzwert einfach mit drin.Die Spiele liegen nicht auf der Platte und den Sound ignorier ich einfach, das wird nicht viel sein da  die Soundkarte auch nochmal separat von der 12V1 gespeist wird via 12V Kabel. 5-10 Watt werden das sein wenn du es genau haben möchtest(hatte die mal ausgebaut um das zu ermitteln)


----------



## Snowhack (28. Januar 2019)

hier noch das Video vom Umbau auf Wasserblock:  

Alphacool Eisblock GPX-N für Geforce RTX 2080Ti M01 - Plexi Montage


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (29. Januar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> vllt mal das Ding Testen wenn mit dem Speicher zu tun hat
> 
> Intelligent standby list cleaner
> 
> ...



Verstehe dass richtig:

Das Programm macht nur dann Sinn, wenn mehr RAM benötigt wird, als zur Verfügung steht?

Final Fantasy 15 in 4K zb .,  will tatsächlich mehr, als ich habe (16GB)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. Januar 2019)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Verstehe dass richtig:
> 
> Das Programm macht nur dann Sinn, wenn mehr RAM benötigt wird, als zur Verfügung steht?
> 
> Final Fantasy 15 in 4K zb .,  will tatsächlich mehr, als ich habe (16GB)



glaub das behebt das Cache Problem von Windows

der Cache wird scheinbar nicht mehr von selbst geleert was zu Rucklern führt


----------



## ShirKhan (29. Januar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Bei wem läuft der OC-Scanner von Afterburner 4.6.0 Beta 12 zusammen mit dem  Treiber 417.71-desktop-win10-64bit-international-*dch*-whql?



Der Afterburner-OC-Scanner-Fehler hängt offenbar mit der Variante "DCH-Treiber" zusammen. Den bevorzugt mein nackt installiertes Win 10 Home 64 aus Gründen, die ich nicht kenne und die ich ihm nicht ausreden kann. Der Treibertyp "Standard", den ich bisher immer verwendet habe (so wie ihr, nehme ich an) wird nicht akzeptiert. 

Warum? Eine Idee?


----------



## HisN (29. Januar 2019)

Dein Windows ist nicht 1809 und nicht aktuell gepatched?


----------



## ShirKhan (29. Januar 2019)

Im Gegenteil. Hoffe ich doch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (29. Januar 2019)

Scheint sogar aktueller als meins zu sein .. ich hab noch .195


----------



## ShirKhan (29. Januar 2019)

Spekulation: Für eine saubere Treiberinstallation habe ich die 2070 mglw. im Gerätemanager deaktiviert und/oder die Installation im abgesicherten Modus durchgeführt, worauf Windows sich für den Built-In Grafikadapter auf der CPU einen "modernen" DCH-Treiber zog. Und davon möchte es jetzt nicht mehr lassen.

Jedenfalls behauptet es, der Standardtreiber sei für meine Windows-Version nicht geeignet. Hatte ich auch noch nicht.

Es würde mich nicht stören, einen DCH-Treiber zu verwenden, sofern MSI das OC-Scanner-Problem im Zuge der Betaphase von 4.6.0 löst. Manuelles Übertakten mittels AB funktioniert ja.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. Januar 2019)

Morpheus II nicht passend für 2080TI

YouTube - Buildzoid VS Power limit on 2080Ti (Nvidia kinda wins)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. Januar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> MSI Afterburner 4.6.0 Beta 12 (14315) verfügbar
> 
> undervvolting jezz is 717mV (oder gabs das in der 11er version schon?)
> 
> MSI Afterburner 4.6.0 Beta 12 (14315) Download



den Speicher kann man nun auch endlich bis +1500 Takten (vorher: +1000)


----------



## ShirKhan (29. Januar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> den Speicher kann man nun auch endlich bis +1500 Takten (vorher: +1000)


Ja, schon seit der Beta 10.


----------



## ShirKhan (29. Januar 2019)

Anderes Thema: Kürzlich flashte ich das offenbar einzige Non-A-Bios mit mehr als den üblichen 175/200W auf meinen Chip, weil der bei Höchstleistung sein Powerlimit permanent ausreizt. Ich machte das schnell rückgängig, weil die Lüftersteuerung des fremden Gigabyte Windforce Bios (3 Fans) so gar nicht zu meiner MSI Armor (2 Fans) passen wollte. Einer der Lüfter drehte auch bei Last nicht höher als ca. 30%. So bencht man nicht.

Mit RX480s Hilfe fand sich schließlich ein Y-Adapter, der beide Fans an einen Anschluss auf dem PCB führt; der andere bleibt frei. Damit ist zwar die getrennte Lüftersteuerung der MSI-Karte verloren. Bei gelegentlichen Checks in HWiNFO hatte ich aber nicht den Eindruck, dass sich die Drehzahlen der beiden Fans groß voneinander unterscheiden. Also sei's drum, dafür gibt's jetzt 40 Watt  mehr.

Heute nachmittag kam der Adapter (bestellt in USA, geliefert aus HongKong mit anschließendem Kurzurlaub beim Frankfurter Zoll) hier an und tut jetzt schon seinen Dienst, wie auch das Gigabyte-Bios. Ausführliche Tests stehen noch aus, aber zwei Dinge kann ich schon sagen:

1. Der Takt wird eher gehalten, wenn auch in der Spitze auf niedrigerem Niveau als vorher. Kein wildes Herumgetakte mehr.
2. Stabiler Takt erzeugt mehr Score.  Beweise folgen (wenn die Threads mal upgedatet sind).

Grüße


----------



## RX480 (29. Januar 2019)

Pack mal bitte den Link vom Y-Kabel  mit in Deinen Post, damit dort Alle Infos auf einen Blick sind. 
Wie so ein kleines Review immer weiter führen.

Danke für die Info.
Freut mich für Dich.


----------



## DaHell63 (29. Januar 2019)

Räumungsverkauf, etwas dran? RTX 2080 Ti für 699.99 + Versand
Warenkorb – Mixkauf24


----------



## DARPA (29. Januar 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Räumungsverkauf, etwas dran? RTX 2080 Ti für 699.99 + Versand
> Warenkorb – Mixkauf24



Und dann bekommste nen Bügeleisen


----------



## ShirKhan (29. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Pack mal bitte den Link vom Y-Kabel  mit in Deinen Post


Done, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## RX480 (30. Januar 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Räumungsverkauf, etwas dran? RTX 2080 Ti für 699.99 + Versand
> Warenkorb – Mixkauf24



Fakeshop mixkauf24.website - Haushalt, Parfum & Technik - [email]info@mixkauf24.websit[/email]e - DE435472698  - Online-Shops - Auktionshilfe.info - eBay - PayPal - Kleinanzeigen - Falle Internet

Jo, nehme auch 2x Bügeleisen.


btw.
Nach den Temps von Bow-Wazoo wäre als Neukauf auch ne AiO net schlecht.(für die linken Hände- incl. myself)
Mit 2x Games insgesamt, incl. eingesparter Arbeitszeit für Wakü, nach m.E. dann 1449,-€ ok.
(gehe mal davon aus, das in dem Segment Freizeit wichtiger ist als +/- 3 Cent)
INNO3D GeForce RTX 2080 Ti iCHILL Black 11GB GDDR6 Grafikkarte bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (30. Januar 2019)

Hab gestern auf 32Gb RAM aufgerüstet.
FF15 läuft spürbar smoother, die Nachladeruckler haben eindeutig abgenommen.

Dennoch will ich den List cleaner laufen lassen.

Hat hier jemand den intelligent List cleaner ausprobiert?
Das automatische Leeren des Caches, soll noch mehr Smoothheit bringen.

Habe nach dieser Anleitung gehandelt:

YouTube

Nach einer Runde Final, hatte ich 11GB im Cache.
Doch doch laut Taskmanager, wurde der Cache nicht geleert.
Laut Aufgabenplanungsbibliothek hingegen, wurde der List cleaner wie eingestellt, ausgeführt.
Anscheinend funktioniert das Programm nicht richtig.
Habe mich schon über die mittelmäßigen Bewertung bei Chip gewundert...


----------



## HisN (30. Januar 2019)

Nvidia Turing Laberthread

Auch mit 64GB RAM bekommst Du eine Garbage-Collection wenn 32GB RAM gefüllt sind. Sieht man am kurzen Standbild und an der Verringerung der RAM-Füllung, dass das Game dort arbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber danke für die Bestätigung, das ich nicht nur ein Phasendrescher bin, ich bekomme immer so viel Gegenwind, wenn ich erzähle das FFX mit mehr als 16GB Speicher auch besser läuft. Aber es will halt niemand honorieren, denn es kostet schon nen Haufen Geld, und die Veränderung ist ja nicht gerade "riesig"


----------



## DaHell63 (30. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Fakeshop mixkauf24.website - Haushalt, Parfum & Technik - info@mixkauf24.website - DE435472698  - Online-Shops - Auktionshilfe.info - eBay - PayPal - Kleinanzeigen - Falle Internet
> 
> Jo, nehme auch 2x Bügeleisen.



Jup, zahlung geht nur über Direkt Überweisung.
Erst besser schauen, dann posten. ....................Sorry für den Betrügerlink .


----------



## Gurdi (30. Januar 2019)

> ich bekomme immer so viel Gegenwind, wenn ich erzähle das FFX mit mehr als 16GB Speicher auch besser läuft.


Die Bananocopter die hier teilweise rum schwirren kannst du eh in der Pfeife rauchen. Die glauben auch das FFXV nix mit dem ganzen Vram anfangen kann....


----------



## DARPA (30. Januar 2019)

Taugt FFXV eigentlich tatsächlich als Game oder muss es immer nur als Bench Hoe herhalten?


----------



## RX480 (30. Januar 2019)

Das CleanerTool wurde in Zusammenhang mit 16GB Ram und BF1+5 erwähnt. Weil da die Engine schlecht streamed.
Da war von Vega-Usern die Rede, Die durch HBCC auch nochmal 8 von 16GB reservieren, womit sehr wenig Ram für W10
selbst übrig bleibt.
Eine Verallgemeinerung auf andere Games oder gar 32GB+ kann man erhoffen ist aber net garantiert.
Wie die Speicherverwaltung zusammen mit Turing passt steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.
Der Versuch war es wert!
(HisN nehm mal ein paar Riegel raus und dann bitte selbst probieren)


btw.
Das auch die Speicherverwaltung von NV Grenzen hat konnte man gut in dem 8k Vgl. zu RE2 sehen.
Titan = Top und Ti = Flop.(beides NVlink)


----------



## HisN (30. Januar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Taugt FFXV eigentlich tatsächlich als Game oder muss es immer nur als Bench Hoe herhalten?



Ich bin da zwiegespalten. Teilweise ist es ganz lustig, und teilweise ödet es Dich an.



RX480 schrieb:


> (HisN nehm mal ein paar Riegel raus und dann bitte selbst probieren)



Ich hab kein BF5, kann also das ganze Geschiss darum nicht nachvollziehen. Ist nicht mein Game. Da binde ich mir BF5 nicht für den Vollpreis ans Bein nur zum Benchen. Sorry.


----------



## Blackout27 (30. Januar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Taugt FFXV eigentlich tatsächlich als Game oder muss es immer nur als Bench Hoe herhalten?



Nach Final Fantasy X und Final Fantasy VII einer meiner Lieblingsteile. Habe es aber in der Rohfassung gespielt auf der PS4 Pro (auf Platin) wo ab und an einige Szenen nicht ausführlich genug dargestellt wurden. Mittlerweile sind diese Parts aber erweitert. 

Es kommt aber auch stark auf den persönlichen Geschmack an und ob man mit dem Setting und co. etwas anfangen kann. Ich habe mich darauf eingelassen und es hat viel Spaß gemacht. Schau dir am besten auf YouTube ein paar Videos an und entscheide dann


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (30. Januar 2019)

Hat hier jemand Lust, den List cleaner zu testen? 

Den Task erstellen dauert 3 Minuten...


----------



## RX480 (30. Januar 2019)

HisN , BF 1 reicht doch zum Test.(<10,-€)
Kaufen Battlefield 1 Origin


btw.
Bei mir machts keinen Sinn, weil Cf keinen HBCC verwendet.
Da muss man eh schauen, das die Texturen noch passen.


----------



## ShirKhan (30. Januar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> 2. Stabiler Takt erzeugt mehr Score.  Beweise folgen (wenn die Threads mal upgedatet sind).


Vorab schon mal, wie sich das höhere Powerlimit im Time Spy ranking von HWBOT auswirkt.


----------



## RX480 (30. Januar 2019)

Beim Spielen kannst Du mit RTSS auch die Frametimes mitlaufen lassen.
Da sieht man dann die Good News.


----------



## ShirKhan (30. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Beim Spielen kannst Du mit RTSS auch die Frametimes mitlaufen lassen.


Die Frametimes habe ich bisher nie mitlaufen lassen. Kann mir schon vorstellen, was ich da gesehen hätte ...



nilssohn schrieb:


> Bei wem läuft der OC-Scanner von Afterburner 4.6.0 Beta 12 zusammen mit dem  Treiber 417.71-desktop-win10-64bit-international-*dch*-whql?


Info am Rande: Dieses Problem hat sich auf wundersame Weise von selbst gelöst - trotz unveränderter Treiber- und AB-Version.

Der OC Scanner hat _fast eine Stunde _gerödelt, bis er zum selben Ergebnis wie vor dem Bios-Flash gekommen ist: +161 MHz. Dabei griff er durchaus die angebotene Leistung von 240W ab. Interessant, dass das Ergebnis trotz unterschiedlicher Leistungsaufnahme identisch ist.


----------



## RX480 (30. Januar 2019)

Hast Du jetzt einen höheren Speichertakt ?
Dann ist die Shaderlast auch höher.(Was den eff. Takt drückt bei höherem Verbrauch, aber höheren minFps.)

Sieht man sehr gut bei 1440p vs. 4k.


btw.
Bei Manchen ist sicher auch die Lüfterkurve ein Kriterium, da Turing schnell bei Temp. abregelt.


----------



## ShirKhan (31. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hast Du jetzt einen höheren Speichertakt ?


Ich hab die neuen Grenzen noch nicht ausgelotet. Wochenende ...


----------



## RX480 (31. Januar 2019)

Erstaunlich, das der AB ne Stunde gerödelt hat = auf Herz und Nieren = net schlecht.
(da kann sich AMD ne Scheibe abschneiden mit Ihrem unfertigen/instabilen Auto-OC)


----------



## pcbauer (31. Januar 2019)

YouTube

mal schauen ob die leute recht haben mit dem speicherkrüppel


----------



## RX480 (31. Januar 2019)

Willst Du eine 2060 kaufen ?
(oder Was sollte Das jetzt)

btw.
Wenn ich Irgendwas hasse, dann sind Das tendentiöze Überschriften und halbe Sätze!


----------



## pcbauer (31. Januar 2019)

juckt wenn was du hasst?!?


----------



## HisN (31. Januar 2019)

mich. Meine Ignore Liste nicht


----------



## pcbauer (31. Januar 2019)

der nolifer


----------



## Snowhack (31. Januar 2019)

pcbauer schrieb:


> mal schauen ob die leute recht haben mit dem speicherkrüppel





pcbauer schrieb:


> juckt wenn was du hasst?!?





pcbauer schrieb:


> der nolifer





Hier wird sachlich Diskutiert und einen Hetzer brauche wir hier nicht. 

Steht auch so in der Thread Beschreibung. 

und deine Erste Aussage wahr sehr provokant und ist hier nicht erwünscht. 

Danke.


----------



## pcbauer (31. Januar 2019)

Warum provokant ich werde angefahren weil ich ein video poste von heute die dieser frage auf die Spur geht? ....mkay sagt ja jeder speicherkrüppel ist ja quasi fast 1080 leistung mit 6gb vram......


----------



## chaotium (31. Januar 2019)

Naja weißte die Tonart machts halt...


----------



## pcbauer (31. Januar 2019)

wenn mir leute mit tonart in textform kommen....jesus christ


----------



## Gerry1984 (31. Januar 2019)

Dein Vorgängeraccount wurde doch heute Morgen schon gesperrt und du machst mit deinem neuen genau so weiter. So wird das hier nichts


----------



## pcbauer (31. Januar 2019)

Was redest du habe mich angemeldet weil ich Pc Kaufberatung brauchte.


----------



## Gerry1984 (31. Januar 2019)

lol XDDw wtf brauchst uns nicht für dumm verkaufen, ist doch offensichtlich:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-vs-desktop-pc-kostenfrage-3.html#post9710329


----------



## pcbauer (31. Januar 2019)

Okkkay sags nen mod der kann sicher schauen.


----------



## ShirKhan (31. Januar 2019)

Gerry1984 schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-vs-desktop-pc-kostenfrage-3.html#post9710329


Bah, jetzt hab ich diesen ganzen gruseligen Thread gelesen.


----------



## RX480 (31. Januar 2019)

Dieser Kollege war zum Glück schon auf meiner I-List.
Da hat HisN schon Recht. Muss man sich net antun.


----------



## Snowhack (31. Januar 2019)

Eine Frage an den Thread: 

Jemand Erfahrung mit  dem Galax Bios von der HoF Edition? 

Board power limit
  Target: 400.0 W
  Limit: 450.0 W
  Adj. Range: -75%, +12%


Meine Wasserkühlung hat noch so viel Reserve das selbst die 373 Watt  die Karte nicht ins schwitzen bekommt und bei 47C  einfach stillsteht  auch nach Stunden Zocken und 24C Raumtemperatur. 

Was geht mit dem Bios so an OC oben raus ?


Aktuell ist Rock Stabil:  (so Spiel ich auch) 

Chip:  2100Mhz 1,05VCore (+80Mhz) 
Speicher:  16Ghz. (+1000Mhz) 

Ich glaub mehr  wäre nicht drin trotz 450 Watt.


----------



## RX480 (31. Januar 2019)

Wäre mal interessant ob das EVGA-Tool besser Auto-OCed.
Software and Overclocking - Aorus GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Xtreme 11G Review: In A League of its Own

@snowhack
Du solltest ja besser als die Galax rauskommen, die war im Review im TempLimit.
Test - KFA2 RTX 2080 Ti HOF OC Lab, reine de l'overclocking ?


----------



## ShirKhan (31. Januar 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Ich glaub mehr  wäre nicht drin trotz 450 Watt.


Ist es zu einfach gedacht zu fragen: „Hängt die Karte im Powerlimit?“


----------



## Metamorph83 (31. Januar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Die Frametimes habe ich bisher nie mitlaufen lassen. Kann mir schon vorstellen, was ich da gesehen hätte ...
> 
> 
> Info am Rande: Dieses Problem hat sich auf wundersame Weise von selbst gelöst - trotz unveränderter Treiber- und AB-Version.
> ...



Hi, wie bekommst du den OC Scanner zum laufen? Lüfterkurve etc. ist  gesperrt bzw. ausgegraut, obwohl Haken gesetzt...


----------



## Snowhack (31. Januar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Ist es zu einfach gedacht zu fragen: „Hängt die Karte im Powerlimit?“



Muss mal schauen,


----------



## ShirKhan (31. Januar 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Hi, wie bekommst du den OC Scanner zum laufen? Lüfterkurve etc. ist  gesperrt bzw. ausgegraut, obwohl Haken gesetzt...


Fang mal damit an, dir die aktuelle 4.6.0 Beta 12 zu ziehen.


----------



## Metamorph83 (31. Januar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Fang mal damit an, dir die aktuelle 4.6.0 Beta 12 zu ziehen.



danke


----------



## Snowhack (1. Februar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Ist es zu einfach gedacht zu fragen: „Hängt die Karte im Powerlimit?“



Nein die Karte ist nicht im Powerlimit:  

Powerlimit RTX 2080Ti (373Watt) 124%

Geschätze Verarbeitung 15min (bis ca. 11.15Uhr) jetzt auch wieder mit 2160p Verarbeitung möglich 

*****

Ich werde es auch bei den 373 Watt belassen da sonst irgendwo zu viel Strom fließen muss bei nur 2x8Pin am PCB.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Februar 2019)

Würde ich dir auch empfehlen, wer weiß ob die SpaWas bei dir dafür ausgelegt sind außerdem verwenden die Turings teils andere Balancer Chips.


----------



## ShirKhan (1. Februar 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Nein die Karte ist nicht im Powerlimit:


Dann ist es wohl wahrscheinlich, dass mehr TDP nichts bringt.

Gutes Video mit guten Werten! Am Rande: Ist es nicht einfacher, das Powerlimit als Graph ausgeben zu lassen? Die Linie (in den Zuständen 0 und 1) ist womöglich  leichter zu beobachten als wechselnde Prozentzahlen.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Februar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Dann ist es wohl wahrscheinlich, dass mehr TDP nichts bringt.
> 
> Gutes Video mit guten Werten! Am Rande: Ist es nicht einfacher, das Powerlimit als Graph ausgeben zu lassen? Die Linie (in den Zuständen 0 und 1) ist womöglich  leichter zu beobachten als wechselnde Prozentzahlen.



Naja irgendwann ist man halb am Hardcap. Da bringt mehr Power nur noch was bei extremer Kühlung wie es Professionelle Overclocker machen.


----------



## HisN (1. Februar 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Eine Frage an den Thread:
> 
> Jemand Erfahrung mit  dem Galax Bios von der HoF Edition?


Funktioniert nur auf Karten mit drei Strom-Anschlüssen. Hatte das drauf, und dann weniger Stromaufnahme als beim "normalen" 380 oder 400W-Bios.


----------



## RX480 (1. Februar 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> jetzt auch wieder mit 2160p Verarbeitung möglich



Freut mich für Dich und die Videogucker.


----------



## ShirKhan (1. Februar 2019)

Ergänzung zu diesem Beitrag:

Der Bios-Flash inkl. Zusammenführung der zwei Lüfter meiner Armor an einen Lüfteranschluss hat Folgen:

- Die LED-Beleuchtung der MSI springt mal an und mal nicht, bisher keine Regelmäßigkeit feststellbar.
- Vom Einschalten bis zur Windows-Anmeldung laufen die Lüfter auf geschätzten 30-40%, erst dann verstummen sie.
- Ich habe den Eindruck, die Lüfter seien bei gleicher Drehzahl einen Tick lauter als mit der getrennten Steuerung des MSI-Bios. Bin kein Physiker, aber vielleicht hat es aerodynamisch-akustische Vorteile, wenn die Lüfter mit minimal unterschiedlicher Drehzahl laufen. Oder ich bilde mir das  nur ein.

Alles Kleinigkeiten. Was mich dagegen ein wenig besorgt macht: Die Steuerung und Stromversorgung der Lüfter, von MSI auf zwei Anschlüsse ausgelegt, laufen ja nun über eine Versorgung. Bei hoher Lüftzerdrehzahl und maximaler Last (also beim Benchen) äußert sich das in einer kurzen, aber deutlich hörbaren Absenkung der Drehzahl, vor allem bei Szenewechseln im Benchmark. Als ob die Karte unter ihrer Last kurz aufstöhnen würde. Oder mal Luft holen müsste.

Das ist natürlich nur der hörbare Effekt. Keine Ahnung, was sich auf dem PCB oder dem Chip tut, das ich nicht hören, sehen oder messen  kann. Die Temps sind absolut in Ordnung, soweit ich das sehe. Mir wäre aber wohler, wenn einer der elektrik-Versierten hier mich dahingehend beruhigen könnte, dass gelegentlich auftretende kurze Lüfterdrehzahlschwankungen nicht darauf hindeuten, dass gleich der Stecker schmilzt oder so was.


----------



## RX480 (1. Februar 2019)

Das bei Szenenwechsel= Ausblenden mal kurz der Lüfterstate nach unten geht kann ja mit der Auslastung zu tun haben.
Dafür müsstest Du mal ein File mitloggen. (GPU-Takt oder W auch gerade Da etwas runter?)
Evtl. reicht auch AB, da kann man ja gut alle Werte gemeinsam ablesen.


----------



## ShirKhan (1. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Dafür müsstest Du mal ein File mitloggen. (GPU-Takt oder W auch gerade Da etwas runter?)
> Evtl. reicht auch AB, da kann man ja gut alle Werte gemeinsam ablesen.



Superposition 1080p Extreme bei Zimmertemperatur: Nichts zu sehen, alles glatt wie ein Androidenpopo. Zwei Mikrodellen im "Lüfterthermometer" (auf dem Screenshot leider nicht zu sehen), das wars.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (1. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor kurzem eine RTX 2080 zugelegt und scheine extrem hohe Verbräuche im Idle zu haben, ca 50w. Ich benutze 2 Monitore und habe den 417.71 Treiber drauf. Ich dachte das die Probleme mit Multimonitore bereits behoben wurden. Karte taktet auch durchgehend mit 1515mhz. Muss man etwas speziell einstellen oder weiß vielleicht jemand mehr?


----------



## HisN (1. Februar 2019)

Muss man nix spezielles einstellen. Es sei denn Du hast im Treiber schon rumgespielt und die Leistungsmodi verstellt (soll ja vorkommen).
Hängt von Geometrie und Refreshrate der Monitore ab.

Bei mir z.b. geht inzwischen der Coretakt runter aber der Speichertakt bleibt weiter oben.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (1. Februar 2019)

Ok. Ich habe QHD 144 hz und FHD 60 hz. An den Einstellungen im  Treiber habe ich gerade rumgespielt. Dachte vielleicht hilft es ja von Quality auf Performance zu gehen aber hat sich nichts getan. Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass das normal ist.


----------



## HisN (1. Februar 2019)

Ist ne neue Generation, die feilen noch dran.
Irgendwie müssen die 144Hz Refresh ja auch befeuert werden.

Release



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuell



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ganz ehrlich ..... das "Problem" besteht doch schon seit es Multimonitor gibt. Es wird nur ständig verschärft, weil die Monitore größer und schneller werden. Also nur um das "kann doch nicht normal sein" zu hinterfragen.

ABER wo Du gerade hier bist ....

Zusätzlich ist Dir sowas z.b. noch nicht aufgefallen?


1x100Hz 1x60Hz ruckeln am zweiten Bildschirm

zweiter Monitor laggy | ComputerBase Forum

Probleme mit 2. Monitor nach Aufruestung auf 240 Hz | ComputerBase Forum

PC ruckelt mit 2ten Bildschirm | ComputerBase Forum

2 Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Specs - fluessiger Betrieb machbar? | ComputerBase Forum

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/t...nn-stream-auf-zweitem-monitor-laeuft.1741057/


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (1. Februar 2019)

Na klar sind solche Threads schon aufgefallen(wenn auch nicht explizit die von dir geposteten). Bloß gibt es insbesonders zu Turing halt mehrere Beiträge/Artikel die das Phänomen als gelöst bzw. gebessert beschrieben haben. Ich bin halt erstaunt da meine 1060 bei Multimonitore im Idle halt deutlich niedriger getaktet hat, was die jetzige GPU nun leider nicht tut.
Und ich schlussfolger halt aus den gegebenen Informationen des WWW, dass bei mir etwas nicht stimmt.
Ob das nun wirklich der Fakt ist oder ich schlicht falsche Infos gelesen habe weiß ich ja nicht, daher die Frage hier im Forum 

Ein beispiel:NVIDIA Finally Fixes Multi-Monitor Power Consumption of Turing GeForce 20. Tested on RTX 2070, 2080 and 2080 Ti. | TechPowerUp


----------



## RX480 (1. Februar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Superposition 1080p Extreme bei Zimmertemperatur: Nichts zu sehen, alles glatt wie ein Androidenpopo. Zwei Mikrodellen im "Lüfterthermometer" (auf dem Screenshot leider nicht zu sehen), das wars.



Vllt. bist Du auch nur hellhöriger als vorher, wg. der Mutter der Porzellankiste.
Lüfter selbst brauchen ja net viel Strom, glaube net, das da Etwas kaputt gehen kann auf dem PCB.


----------



## ShirKhan (1. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Vllt. bist Du auch nur hellhöriger als vorher, wg. der Mutter der Porzellankiste.


Das etwas lautere Geräusch mag ich mir einbilden. Die Drehzahlschwankungen sind aber da, und es gab sie vorher nicht.


> Lüfter selbst brauchen ja net viel Strom, glaube net, das da Etwas kaputt gehen kann auf dem PCB.


Das hoffe ich ja auch. Wenn aber Lüfter so wenig Strom brauchen, warum gibt es dann Schwankungen? Wenn es so einfach ist, die Fans zu versorgen: Sollten sie sich an einem Anschluss dann nicht genauso verhalten wie an zwei?


----------



## RX480 (1. Februar 2019)

Die PWM messen ja irgendetwas. Da ist die Steuerung auch anders als bei nem Ventilator.
Man regelt da nicht die Drehzahl sondern etwas Anderes.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (1. Februar 2019)

@HisN ich habe den Fehler gefunden. Mein QHD Monitor war mit der falschen Hz Zahl eingestellt (59 statt 144) nun läuft die Karte im Idle auf 315 Hz und benötigt auch deutlich weniger Strom


----------



## HisN (1. Februar 2019)

Is lustig, ich hätte ja eher die 144 als die 59hz dafür verantwortlich gemacht^^. Und warum ist Dir nicht aufgefallen, dass Dein Moni nicht mit 144hz läuft? Es erzählen doch immer alle, dass 144hz so *offensichtlich* sind  (Is nicht böse gemeint, wirklich nur Wissensdurst, genau wie das was jetzt kommt
Dafür hast Du jetzt Ruckler wenn Du auf dem einen Monitor zockst, und auf dem anderen ein Video schaust?


----------



## IICARUS (1. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die PWM messen ja irgendetwas. Da ist die Steuerung auch anders als bei nem Ventilator.
> Man regelt da nicht die Drehzahl sondern etwas Anderes.


Das ganze wird hier gut erklärt: Was ist Pulsweitenmodulation (PWM) und wofuer wird diese verwendet? - National Instruments

Unterschied zwischen Spannung gesteuert und PWM ist das mit PWM immer 12v anliegen und mit der Spannungsteuerung halt mit der Stromstärke geregelt wird.
Nachteil der Spannungsregelung ist das Lüfter eine bestimmte Anlaufspannung haben müssen und meist auch nicht so weit runter geregelt werden können. Zusätzlich werden LEDs die mit darüber versorgt werden auch an Helligkeit verlieren.


----------



## RX480 (1. Februar 2019)

Jo, das mit den 144Hz ist net schlecht. Eigentlich nimmt das Auge ja nur die Unterschiede bei den Frametimes wahr.
(>16ms ist wohl auffällig; Manche sehen evtl. 10ms))
Man kann sicher an nem 100Hz  Moni mit 105 minfps ausreichend spielen weil das Inputlag passt.
Oft ist der Störenfried ja nur der Übergang an der Vsync-Frequenz, wenn der Modus wechselt.


----------



## ShirKhan (1. Februar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ganze wird hier gut erklärt: Was ist Pulsweitenmodulation (PWM) und wofuer wird diese verwendet? - National Instruments
> 
> Unterschied zwischen Spannung gesteuert und PWM ist das mit PWM immer 12v anliegen und mit der Spannungsteuerung halt mit der Stromstärke geregelt wird.
> Nachteil der Spannungsregelung ist das Lüfter eine bestimmte Anlaufspannung haben müssen und meist auch nicht so weit runter geregelt werden können. Zusätzlich werden LEDs die mit darüber versorgt werden auch an Helligkeit verlieren.



Danke, das ist interessant. Meine Frage lautet eigentlich: Würdet ihr an meiner Stelle euch wegen der gelegentlichen kurzen Schwankungen Sorgen machen?


----------



## RX480 (1. Februar 2019)

Falls Du ein 2. größeres NT mal daneben stellen kannst, hätttest Du Gewissheit ob Deine 12V passen.
(siehe auch Deine LED´s)

Den alten Hellboy fand ich knuffiger.


----------



## ShirKhan (1. Februar 2019)

Edit



RX480 schrieb:


> Falls Du ein 2. größeres NT mal daneben stellen kannst, hätttest Du Gewissheit ob Deine 12V passen.
> (siehe auch Deine LED´s)


Danke für den Rat, aber nee, das mach ich nicht. Sollte das nagelneue Qualitätsnetzteil aktueller Generation gerade dann nicht sauber 12V liefern, wenn ich ohne Fachwissen Lüfterkabel zusammenstöpsle? Glaub ich nicht dran. Und die LEDs sind nicht dunkler geworden, sondern entweder an oder aus. 



> Den alten Hellboy fand ich knuffiger.



[offtopic]Wir werden alle älter ... [/offtopic]


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (1. Februar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Is lustig, ich hätte ja eher die 144 als die 59hz dafür verantwortlich gemacht^^. Und warum ist Dir nicht aufgefallen, dass Dein Moni nicht mit 144hz läuft? Es erzählen doch immer alle, dass 144hz so *offensichtlich* sind  (Is nicht böse gemeint, wirklich nur Wissensdurst, genau wie das was jetzt kommt
> Dafür hast Du jetzt Ruckler wenn Du auf dem einen Monitor zockst, und auf dem anderen ein Video schaust?



Ja find ich auch lustig. Mir ist das schlicht nicht aufgefallen weil meine 1060 ständig bei 50-60fps hing (klar gingen mehr aber ich bin faul beim einstellen xD) und ich kaum noch einen unterschied bei 60+fps warnehme (auch hier von den Games abhängig). Wenn ich darauf achte merke ich *vielleicht* noch bis ca. 100fps Nuancen aber das ist für mich echt nicht mehr Kriegsentscheidend. Ich bin auch immer erstaunt wenn Leute von weltbewegenden Unterschieden reden  (ist nicht böse gemeint aber ich sehe schlicht keine riesen Unterschiede)
Das mit dem Videos habe ich immer wieder mal aber das hängt auch massiv von dem Game ab. Manchmal kann ich ohne Probleme Videos schauen und bei anderen Spielen ist das ein reines geruckel. 
Fun Fact: Beim Football Manager ist das umgekehrt da ruckelt das Spiel nicht das Video und auch nur wenn ich im Spiel getabt bin, tab ich raus (Fenstermodus) dann läuft das spiel flüssig. 
Mit Multimonitoren wird einem echt nicht langweilig


----------



## HisN (1. Februar 2019)

THX für Rückmeldung. Find ich sehr interessant.


----------



## Metamorph83 (1. Februar 2019)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Ja find ich auch lustig. Mir ist das schlicht nicht aufgefallen weil meine 1060 ständig bei 50-60fps hing (klar gingen mehr aber ich bin faul beim einstellen xD) und ich kaum noch einen unterschied bei 60+fps warnehme (auch hier von den Games abhängig). Wenn ich darauf achte merke ich *vielleicht* noch bis ca. 100fps Nuancen aber das ist für mich echt nicht mehr Kriegsentscheidend. Ich bin auch immer erstaunt wenn Leute von weltbewegenden Unterschieden reden  (ist nicht böse gemeint aber ich sehe schlicht keine riesen Unterschiede)
> Das mit dem Videos habe ich immer wieder mal aber das hängt auch massiv von dem Game ab. Manchmal kann ich ohne Probleme Videos schauen und bei anderen Spielen ist das ein reines geruckel.
> Fun Fact: Beim Football Manager ist das umgekehrt da ruckelt das Spiel nicht das Video und auch nur wenn ich im Spiel getabt bin, tab ich raus (Fenstermodus) dann läuft das spiel flüssig.
> Mit Multimonitoren wird einem echt nicht langweilig



Soweit liegen die Eindrücke auseinander. Ich habe von einem 4k TN 60 Hz auf ein QHD VA 144 Hz gewechselt. Ich merke das deutlich, das Bild ist deutlich ruhiger und die Augen deutlich entspannter. Ich sitze aber den ganzen Tag auch berufsbedingt davor, vllt. dafurch sensibel...


----------



## Blackout27 (2. Februar 2019)

Hey Ho 
Ein Freund von mir besitzt mittlerweile eine RTX2060 und möchte gerne Raytracing im neuen Tomb Raider ausprobieren (er ist ein riesen Tomb Raider fan^^). Allerdings finden wir in den Einstellungen nichts darüber und im Internet liest man von Raytracing nichts mehr außer das von der Nvidia Vorstellung. 
Ist Raytracing immer noch nicht für das Game verfügbar oder stellen wir beide uns einfach zu dumm an?  

Grüße


----------



## HisN (2. Februar 2019)

Ich würde sagen dass der Patch dafür bis jetzt nicht geliefert wurde.
Theoretisch siehst Du bei den ScreenSpaceReflections den Hinweis dass die mit RT laufen ... aber da das ganze auf "alten" Karten genau so läuft wie auch "neuen" Karten bezweifle ich stark, dass es das ist was ihr sucht.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Februar 2019)

Für Raytracing muss auch Windows 10 *Version 1809* installiert sein.
Sonst taucht DXR nicht im Spiel auf.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Februar 2019)

Es gibt aktuell kein RayTracing in Tomb Raider, ich vermute es wird auch nicht mehr kommen.
Was Hisn meint findet man in einigen Spielen mittlerweile, das ist aber nicht was Ihr sucht.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Februar 2019)

Stimmt auch wieder, ich kenne nur BF5 mit DXR.
Im Tomb Raider gibt es nur DX12.


----------



## Blackout27 (2. Februar 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Info! Windows und Treiber sind aktuell. Dann heißt es wohl weiter warten


----------



## chaotium (2. Februar 2019)

Schon komisch das BF5 und Metro Exodus die einzigen Spiele sind.


----------



## RX480 (2. Februar 2019)

Geduld und Spucke!
Final Fantasy XV: Entwickler planen neben DLSS auch mit Raytracing - ComputerBase


----------



## owned139 (2. Februar 2019)

chaotium schrieb:


> Schon komisch das BF5 und Metro Exodus die einzigen Spiele sind.



Und Anthem oder RE2?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Geduld und Spucke!
> Final Fantasy XV: Entwickler planen neben DLSS auch mit Raytracing - ComputerBase


Das war vor der Nachricht:
http://www.pcgames.de/Final-Fantasy...ast-aller-geplanten-DLCs-eingestellt-1268887/


----------



## RX480 (2. Februar 2019)

Von den 12 Games werden sicher Einige kommen.
Es muss ja auch net überall sein.
Kommt auf die Umgebung an, ob es dann überhaupt Was zum reflektieren gibt.
Würde mir nonShooter- Games wünschen, wo man mal in Ruhe schauen kann.
Von Daher ist mir der Rückschritt bei Hitman 2 auf DX 11 etc. unverständlich.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Februar 2019)

owned139 schrieb:


> Und Anthem oder RE2?



Anthem hat ja nicht mal DX12 und RE 2 wird auch kein RT haben. In Anthem soll jedoch DLSS nachgereicht werden.
Die Demo ist aber noch sehr unausgereift aktuell, Bildfehler, Tonaussetzer, Performanceprobleme. Ob da zeitnah mit DLSS zu rechnen ist?
FFXV wurde jeder Support eingestellt.

Ob Metro bei den aktuelle Hardwareanforderungen bereits RT haben wird bei Relase steht noch in den Sternen.
Asseto Corsa leidet ebenfalls an massiven Performanceproblemen. Wie dort RT integriert werden soll ist ebenfalls noch schleierhaft.

Tomb Raider gibt es gar keine Infos mehr zu, der Zug scheint abgefahren. Hitman 2 hats einfach gecancelt ohne Stellungnahme, ohne DX12 kann da auch nichts mehr kommen.
Die spiegelnden Szenen wurde ja durch Planar Objects ersetzt.

Mechwarrior wurde weit nach hinten verschoben.
Atomic Heart hat sich in Luft aufgelöst und nicht mal einen Publisher.
Serious Sam, PUBG und Ark sollten eigentlich Patches bekommen. Unwahrscheinlich das die noch jemals kommen.

Bleiben ein paar Indiegames bei denen eine Umsetzung aufgrund der aktuellen Lage eher skeptisch gesehen werden kann sowie Metro Exodus.


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2019)

Hallo Jünger der schnellsten Pixelbeschleuiger,

da ihr bekannter Maßen sehr in eurer Tun vertieft seit, möchte ich euch kurz auf die Schulter klopfen und auf eine feine Aktion hinweisen, in der es eure neuen Grafikkarten für das Wohl der Allgemeinheit krachen lassen können.

Klick mich >> *Folding @ Home 2019: Corsair-Faltwoche mit tollen Preisen ab 4. Februar*

Hier wird eine Woche lang mit CPU und/oder GPUs die Krebs Grundlagenforschung unterstützt. Unter allen Teilnehmern werden nach Losprinzip ordentliche Preise unter den Teilnehmern verteilt. Je mehr Punkte generiert werden, umso höher die Chance auf einen Gewinn. Und da steht ihr mit den neuen GPUs sehr gut da. Also ran und mitgemacht!

Möge der Admin noch ein Weilchen mit den Vorbereitungen seines Rechners zu Faltwoche beschäftigt sein, denn er ist auch herzlich eingeladen 

Ich zähle auf Eure Unterstützung.

Danke.

Grüße
brooker


----------



## ShirKhan (2. Februar 2019)

Hab einen Bericht zum Bios Flash meiner 2070 Armor eingestellt. Danke für euren Input bis hierher.


----------



## RX480 (2. Februar 2019)

Schönes Review, kurz und knackig.

Du hast ja dort auch die Minispikes beim Lüfter gezeigt. Hoffentlich gibt es mal noch von einem Spezie eine 
profunde Einschätzung dazu.
Wenn Du mit Fps-Limit spielst, hast Du doch einen variablen Lüftertakt/kurve. Würde net mit 80%Lüfter 24/7 spielen wollen.
(beim Benchen klar = Schutzmaßnahme)


btw.
Die neue Anthem-Demo ist net schlecht (mal abseits von den Servern).
Wenn noch SLi/Cf aktiviert wird, wie bei dem  E3-Video, dann geht die Post ähnlich ab wie bei Destiny 2.
Das Glas ist immer halbvoll. Probleme sind da, um gelöst zu werden. 
(Geningel ist langweilig.)


----------



## ShirKhan (2. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit Fps-Limit spielst, hast Du doch einen  variablen Lüftertakt/kurve. Würde net mit 80%Lüfter 24/7 spielen  wollen.


Ich selbstverständlich auch nicht, wozu habe ich denn eine der leisesten und kühlsten Karten gekauft?  80 oder 100% sind zum Benchen.


> (beim Benchen klar = Schutzmaßnahme)


... und Score.


----------



## RX480 (2. Februar 2019)

Mal noch zu Anthem: (da reichen ein paar Regler links für 1440p)
Anthem Demo тест GPU/CPU | MMORPG / Онлайн-игры | Тест GPU

Die Raytracing-Demo in der 2.Hälfte vom Video war net schlecht.
YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (3. Februar 2019)

Die Demo ist von Nvidia, unbrauchbar für einen Vergleich.Vorgerenderte Szenen hab es bereits zu genühe zu sehen. 60Fps sind jetzt nicht wirklich das was man erwartet von einer Oberklasse Karte.
Die Engine hat darüber hinaus ganz andere Probleme aktuell. Auslastung und Performance sind ok für die Grafik, aber da gibt es aktell noch ne Menge Baustellen. Die Beleuchtung buggt bei mir fleißig vor sich hin z.B.


----------



## RX480 (3. Februar 2019)

Das der Gamer mal wieder der Betatester ist kann eigentlich kaum Jemanden überraschen.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist selbst MAXED die RTX 2080 ausreichend.(falls Du die min fps meinst)
Wem die Fps net reichen, Der kann ja flashen.
Z.Bsp.
Die Palit mit 2x Games für 699,-€:
Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Gaming Pro OC, 8192 MB GDDR6
VGA Bios Collection: EVGA RTX 2080 8 GB | TechPowerUp

btw.
Außerdem wurde gesagt, das finale Game wäre "weiter verbessert" als die Demo.
Schau mer mal.


----------



## Snowhack (3. Februar 2019)

HisN ist bei Anthem Spielen deine GPU immer noch so Heiß ?  

meine Erreicht nicht mal die 45C° trotz 300 Watt aufmahne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (3. Februar 2019)

Meine GPU wird immer heißer. Anno und Anthem heizen sie ordentlich auf. Ich werde alles die Tage auseinanderreißen.
Ich hab überhaupt kein Bock mehr auf die *******. Hab mir ne T-REX und ein WC bestellt.

Zieh Dir die Temps bei Anno rein.
Ich hab das knapp 30° Delta. Da sitzt irgendwas nicht richtig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Februar 2019)

Anthem hat bei mir jetzt auch nicht wirklich geheizt, vor allem der Speicher war überraschend kühl.
Bei Anno würde mich das aber nicht wundern, PCGH verwendet Anno ja auch für die ermittlung der maximalen Lastaufnahme.


----------



## Martin26871 (3. Februar 2019)

MaaB schrieb:


> Ja, gut möglich. Momentan läuft alles stabil



Hi,
habe seit gestern Abend meinen dritten Monitor angschlossen.. Tadaa es ist das alte Problem wieder aufgetreten.

Bei 57° drehen sich die Lüfter meiner Gigabyte RTX 2070 OC GraKa hakelig bzw laufen nicht richtig rund.

Grüße


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (3. Februar 2019)

Darf ich vermuten, dass du ein Problem hast, dass du nicht im Idle bist? Bei mir waren in Windows die Hz Zahlen für einen der Monitore nicht richtig eingestellt, nachdem ich Ihn auf den richtigen Wert gesetzt hatte lief alles wieder. Waren aber nur 2 Monitore aber vielleicht hilft es dir ja.


----------



## Snowhack (3. Februar 2019)

hier der Tatsächliche unterscheid im Takt ob 1300€ oder 1600€ GPU nach der Installation eines Wasserblocks. 

RTX 2080Ti @ Wasserblock im Vergleich: EVGA, ASUS, MSI, ZOTAC

Ich hoffe euch gefällt das Video.


----------



## Martin26871 (3. Februar 2019)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Darf ich vermuten, dass du ein Problem hast, dass du nicht im Idle bist? Bei mir waren in Windows die Hz Zahlen für einen der Monitore nicht richtig eingestellt, nachdem ich Ihn auf den richtigen Wert gesetzt hatte lief alles wieder. Waren aber nur 2 Monitore aber vielleicht hilft es dir ja.



Das Problem besteht im Idle. Danke für dein Tipp, aber leider hilfts mir nicht. Alle 3 Monitore sind richtig eingestellt.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Februar 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> hier der Tatsächliche unterscheid im Takt ob 1300€ oder 1600€ GPU nach der Installation eines Wasserblocks.
> 
> RTX 2080Ti @ Wasserblock im Vergleich: EVGA, ASUS, MSI, ZOTAC
> 
> Ich hoffe euch gefällt das Video.


Wasserblock macht schon was aus.

Zum einem leise Grafikkarte da es dann auch auf die Lüfter der Radiatoren ankommt und wenn wie bei mir genug Fläche und Lüfter vorhanden sind alles sehr leise bis lautlos sein kann und zum anderem takte die Grafikkarte nicht mehr so stark runter so das schon mit Stock ein höherer Takt gehalten werden kann. Ich kann meine mit Wasserblock auch gut hoch takten und halte noch eine gute Temperatur.


----------



## RX480 (3. Februar 2019)

Für die 2080 könnte ne AiO schon reichen.
Die SeaHawk 120er verliert noch 50MHz Takt bei Stock Lüfter. (blaue Linie)
[H]ardOCP: MSI Sea Hawk RTX 2080 Overclocking
Das könnte die iChill 240er dann evtl. schon besser. (mit 2x Games und nur 20,-€ mehr als die SeaHawk)
INNO3D GeForce RTX 2080 iChill Black Edition, 8192 MB …

Wäre mal interessant, ob Jemand die 2080 iChill hat.  (im Web keine Reviews)
Es braucht ja net Jeder ne Ti, gerade für 1440p.

Nachtrag:
Die größere Ti kommt ja anscheinend mit 400W auf 56°C.
Review: Inno3D GeForce RTX 2080 Ti  iChiLL Black - Graphics - HEXUS.net - Page 11
Da sollte doch mit <280W die kleinere 2080 in Richtung <45°C unterwegs sein.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Februar 2019)

Bei mir sind es nur 15 Mhz und wenn ich meine Lüfter voll aufdrehe und Frischluft zuführe damit mein Mora die kalte Luft von draußen bekommt halte ich sogar die 36°C und dann taktet die Grafikkarte gar nicht mehr runter.

Mit OC sieht es dann so aus:
Sind 15 MHz was hier auch einmal herunter getaktet wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AIR-DO-GUN (4. Februar 2019)

Ich habe folgendes bemerkt. Mein Monitor kann FreeSync 2 GPU RTX 2080 Ti. Das ist nur in Anthem aufgetreten, sobald ich mit Adaptive Sync Spiele crasht mein ganze PC mitten im Spiel. Das passiert Sporadisch und meine GPU wird 5 Grad Wärmer.

Gestern habe ich Adaptive Sync deaktivert dann konnte ich 3 Stunden am stück Spielen.


----------



## Snowhack (4. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Die größere Ti kommt ja anscheinend mit 400W auf 56°C.
> Review: Inno3D GeForce RTX 2080 Ti  iChiLL Black - Graphics - HEXUS.net - Page 11
> Da sollte doch mit <280W die kleinere 2080 in Richtung <45°C unterwegs sein.



56C (300Watt) sind viel zu viel,  ich erreiche gerade mal 47° (380 Watt) nach langem Zocken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich nicht in den Kopf bekomme, was ist bitte so schwer einfach auf erweitert zu gehen und im GPU-Z sich das Bios aufgeschlüsselt zeigen zu lassen. 

Super 300 Watt und was geht noch ? 10% oder 33% 

(400 Watt wird Sie nicht haben sonst würde Sie ja außerhalb der Spezifikation laufen was die Anschlüsse angeht) 

Aktuell sehe ich das nur bei PCGH in den Videos das da mal reingeschaut wird.

Das sollte zum Basic gehören beim Test der Karten oder zmd. Mal erwähnt werden.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (4. Februar 2019)

Kann es sein, dass die 2080 (Ti) Probleme mit Spulenfiepen haben? Ich hatte von beiden bereits mehrere Modelle von unterschiedlichen Herstellern (EVGA 2080 XC Ultra, Palit 2080 Gamerock Premium, EVGA 2080 Ti Black Edition, MSI 280 Ti Gaming X Trio) und alle hatten unter Last schon in niedrigeren FPS-Bereichen Spulenfiepen. Dabei war das nicht das typische hochfrequente Geräusch, sondern etwas tiefer und alle hatten das selbe Geräusch mit kleinen Abweichungen in der Lautstärke. Getestet habe ich auch mit zwei Netzteilen (Straight Power 11 und Seasonic Focus+) und Mainboards.


----------



## Snowhack (4. Februar 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die 2080 (Ti) Probleme mit Spulenfiepen haben? Ich hatte von beiden bereits mehrere Modelle von unterschiedlichen Herstellern (EVGA 2080 XC Ultra, Palit 2080 Gamerock Premium, EVGA 2080 Ti Black Edition, MSI 280 Ti Gaming X Trio) und alle hatten unter Last schon in niedrigeren FPS-Bereichen Spulenfiepen. Dabei war das nicht das typische hochfrequente Geräusch, sondern etwas tiefer und alle hatten das selbe Geräusch mit kleinen Abweichungen in der Lautstärke. Getestet habe ich auch mit zwei Netzteilen (Straight Power 11 und Seasonic Focus+) und Mainboards.



Ich nehme an du hast Sie auch immer schön zurück geschickt ? 

Sorry bei sowas reagiere ich immer etwas allergisch. 

Also meine Karte macht mir keine Probleme (etwas fiepen gehört immer  dazu) 

Ich unterscheide immer zwischen: 

Lauter als meine Lüfter und hörbar mit köpfhörer  also nicht akzeptabel,  oder ich höre nichts nur wenn ich hinhören. 

Hatte auch schon 4 Stück hier (allerdings sind diese innerhalb von 1-3 Wochen gestorben bzw. Haben Artefakte erzeugt (Speicher defekt) und alle hatte beim genaueren hinhören ein leichtes fiepen unter Last (4k 60-100FPS) aber wäre  für mich kein Grund gewesen diese zurück zu schicken. 

Die 4te lebt jetzt auch nach 2 Monaten noch und verrichtet ihren Dienst hervorragen allerdings bei  42 Dezibel höre ich vom Fiepen überhaupt nichts.

**40 Dezibel ist übrigens lautloser Raum  wenn keine Geräte aktiviert sind.


----------



## RX480 (4. Februar 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> 400 Watt wird Sie nicht haben sonst würde Sie ja außerhalb der Spezifikation laufen was die Anschlüsse angeht


 Das wird die gesamte TDP incl. AiO sein.

56°C mal in Bezug zur Größe vom Radi ist OK.
Bei Dir ist ja auch der Radi außerhalb und bekommt kühlere Frischluft.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Februar 2019)

Seh ich auch so, alle Karten mit höherer TBP haben mehr oder minder Fiepen, vor allem bei sehr hohen Fps.


----------



## HisN (4. Februar 2019)

Meine Zotac hört man, aber sie ist die leistese Graka die ich habe, seit die Grakas etwa 800Mhz überschritten haben. DORT (also vor vielen Jahren) hat das Angefangen damit dass man die Spulen hören konnte. Es ist also kein Problem der RTXen und auch kein neues Problem. Meiner Meinung nach haben das alle Karten die höher als 800Mhz takten mehr oder weniger.
Man kann da Glück haben, oder man kann Pech haben. Es ist kein Mangel. Die Karte wird auch mit Pfeiffkonzert Jahrelang laufen.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Februar 2019)

Bisher hatte ich immer Glück mit meinen Grafikkarten nichts von den Spulen zu hören.
In den letzten Jahren hatten wir 2x GTX 770, 2x GTX 980, 2x 1070 und jetzt habe ich die RTX 2080.
Alle hatten kein Fiepen.


----------



## Metamorph83 (4. Februar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bisher hatte ich immer Glück mit meinen Grafikkarten nichts von den Spulen zu hören.
> In den letzten Jahren hatten wir 2x GTX 770, 2x GTX 980, 2x 1070 und jetzt habe ich die RTX 2080.
> Alle hatten kein Fiepen.



Meine MSI Duke 2080 OC ist auch einer der ersten Karten die NUR ein sehr leises, kaum wahrnehmbares, surren/fiepen hat. Bisher waren alle meine Karten sehr laut, trotz marken Hersteller (Palit, Zotac, Sphhire etc.). Heutzutage verbrauchen die Karten gut und gerne >200 Watt, da schwingen die Wandler dann schon erheblich...


----------



## Metamorph83 (4. Februar 2019)

Und was kommt bei euch so rum mit dem neuen Treiber?


----------



## IICARUS (4. Februar 2019)

Bei mir ist 3DMark nicht in der Lage mein System auszulesen.
Test wurde aber durchgeführt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Ok... habe es behoben bekommen.
Musste SystemInfo 5.15 vom January 14, 2019 installieren.
SystemInfo - UL benchmarks

Hier mein neues Ergebnis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG MAXIMUS XI HERO


----------



## Snowhack (5. Februar 2019)

hier noch ein neues Video von mir zwei WB Karten im Vergleich. 

INNO3D RTX 2080 Ti iChill Frostbite vs. Gigabyte Aorus RTX 2080 Ti Xtreme Waterforce WB

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gRW6cfULcM


----------



## Snowhack (5. Februar 2019)

NVIDIA DLSS FEATURE TEST 1.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. Februar 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> NVIDIA DLSS FEATURE TEST 1.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kam man das DLSS bei PR eig in jeder Auflösung nutzen?


----------



## RX480 (5. Februar 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> hier noch ein neues Video von mir zwei WB Karten im Vergleich.
> INNO3D RTX 2080 Ti iChill Frostbite vs. Gigabyte Aorus RTX 2080 Ti Xtreme Waterforce WB



Schön das 4k wieder funzt.
Der iChill macht auf der Ti schon ne brauchbare Arbeit. Dieselbe AiO an ner 2080 nonTi ist sicher nice.


----------



## ShirKhan (5. Februar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Der Afterburner-OC-Scanner-Fehler hängt offenbar mit der Variante "DCH-Treiber" zusammen. Den bevorzugt mein nackt installiertes Win 10 Home 64 aus Gründen, die ich nicht kenne und die ich ihm nicht ausreden kann. Der Treibertyp "Standard", den ich bisher immer verwendet habe (so wie ihr, nehme ich an) wird nicht akzeptiert.



Um das Thema abzuschließen: DCH-Treiber werden nun offenbar von Windows bei einer frischen Neuinstallation bevorzugt.

Der User JackCY hat das bei overclock.net  erklärt. Da sein langer Beitrag mehrere Themen behandelt, zitiere ich hier:

<<
_Microsoft has released some new drivers specification so now drivers come in 2 variants, standard and DCH (new). By default M$ installs DCH now so when you download standard driver package it won't install unless you follow steps from TechPowerUp article that removes the DCH without restarting your PC (restart auto installs DCH driver back). Now Nvidia is providing both standard and DCH. When you open NVCP go to system information - driver type and it will tell you what driver is installed, on current systems it's likely by default a DCH driver._
_I had it falling toward end of installation, then at beginning and had to find out why as well because I didn't expect DCH to be installed from the stupid description Nvidia has on their driver download page, it sounded like a driver for OEMs not for regular DIY customers but it doesn't have anything to do with that, new clean OS? It will install new DCH driver and your only option is to install newer DCH driver over it. If I didn't clean my driver prior installing the card it would have stayed on standard._

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/win...versal-drivers
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/win...iver-scenarios

_The issues before was that Nvidia didn't offer download of DCH driver so people were stuck on what ever 416 version etc. M$ installed automatically, unless they asked NV support for DCH driver and then get a link to it from them._
_Nowadays you can select the version you need. If you DDU it's probable that Windows will auto install latest DCH driver for you before you have a chance to install any driver manually._
_>>

_Quelle


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

Die kleine Palit 2080 Ti für 999,-€.
11GB Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 Ti | Mindfactory.de


----------



## chaotium (7. Februar 2019)

Ist halt die Frage mit A Chip?


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

No,
deswegen ja  "klein".


----------



## Snowhack (7. Februar 2019)

The Divison 2 // RTX 2080Ti Frame Rate Performance Test

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1UhNA1HpqE


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

Engine von Division scheint ja Flott unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## Snowhack (7. Februar 2019)

Tom Clancy's The Division 2 // DX11 vs. DX12 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5vSM-Lsr0g


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

Die Frametimes sind ja wie geleckt mit DX12. Der Speicherbedarf explodiert dann aber.


----------



## HisN (7. Februar 2019)

Ich zocke "nur" in High, und da geht einiges beim RAM und VRAM.
Aber hey ... 16GB reichen doch in jeder Zocker-Kiste. Muss ich mir ständig anhören^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Du hast absolut recht. Nutzt man DX12 (was vsync irgendwie verkacken lässt) explodiert der VRAM-Gebrauch.
Lockere 16GB weg. Und zwar direkt nach Level-Load. Ohne Umherrennen oder sowas. Identische Einstellungen wie unter DX11.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

Hab mit meinem kleinen i5-6600k  mal nur 60Hz und DX12 eingestellt. Da gabs keine Probleme mit Vsync . (60fps-Limit)
Es wird mit der Zeit mehr Vram und Ram gebraucht. Müsste man mal länger spielen. 
(32GB Ram, bin Da ganz bei HisN zwecks Hubraum und Auslagerungsdatei = OFF)

btw.
Leider noch net den neuen Treiber für D2 drauf, muss halt immer auf WHQL für Cf warten.
Single56 läuft mit Custom Settings @ 1440p auch prima.
Mit Screenshots steh ich auf Kriegsfuss. Am Moni supi HDR und auf dem Pic dann total überblendet.(Nachts net ganz so schlimm)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Februar 2019)

Der Speicher wird aber scheinbar nur sinnlos zugeschaufelt ohne wirklichen Nutzen

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon VII: 699$ ab 7. Februar 2019 mit 16GB HBM2


----------



## HisN (8. Februar 2019)

Das ist immer das Argument.
Ich sags mal so, wenn er zum Level-Load schon zugeschaufelt ist (Ich hab im Load-Screen schon die 15GB anliegen), dann muss es später nicht gestreamt werden.
Games die nicht so viel brauchen, laden meistens auch nicht so viel.

ABER .. da die 15GB schon beim Intro-Video anliegen gebe ich Dir mal recht in dieser Hinsicht^^

@RX480 wie viel Speicher haben Deine Vegas?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Februar 2019)

wenn man dadurch bessere frametimes hat: super

aber wenns überhaupt keinen Unterschied machen sollte


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

OT:
Im 3dC gabs aber auch schon nen Beitrag zum Nutzen von HBCC.
Wenn Veganer den HBCC aktivieren bleibt ja weniger Ram fürs Sys.

IT:
Beim R VII Review staune ich immer über die gute Speicherverwaltung bei der RX 2080@4k!
Passend Dazu: 659,-€ für ne KFA mit A-Chip, ggf. EVGA-Bios drauf, net schlecht.
8GB KFA2 GeForce RTX 2080 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
VGA Bios Collection: EVGA RTX 2080 8 GB | TechPowerUp

Von Daher würde ich bei fallenden Ram-Preisen net geizen. (mal als Minimum)
G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3000C16D-32GISB)
Muss net immer der Schnellste sein, oft reicht auch der größere Speicher schon für gutes Streaming.


----------



## ShirKhan (8. Februar 2019)

Seit ein paar Tagen ist der Wert "GPU Power" in Watt aus der Sensor-Anzeige von HWiNFO verschwunden.  Auch eine Neuinstallation der aktuellsten Version half nicht. Eine Idee jemand?


----------



## Snowhack (8. Februar 2019)

Battlefield V in 4k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3Yo6-RmwZQ


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Seit ein paar Tagen ist der Wert "GPU Power" in Watt aus der Sensor-Anzeige von HWiNFO verschwunden.  Auch eine Neuinstallation der aktuellsten Version half nicht. Eine Idee jemand?



Kann mal passiern, wenn man irgendwelche Thirdparty- Tools ausprobiert.
Die net mehr vorhanden Werte sind meist nur versteckt.

Bei Sensors mal auf das Rädchen drücken, dann kannst Du gezielt auswählen.
Unter Layout im unteren Bereich sind die Hidden Items.


----------



## ShirKhan (8. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Unter Layout im unteren Bereich sind die Hidden Items.


Danke, ist aber leer.


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

Und GPU-Z hat den Wert ? (+AB)


----------



## IICARUS (8. Februar 2019)

Bei mir ist es mit HWInfo noch mit dabei und ich habe auch die neuste Version drauf.


----------



## ShirKhan (8. Februar 2019)

GPU-Z hat den Wert, ja. Vielleicht behelfe ich mir ja damit, danke. AB loggt Verbrauch in W meines Wissens nicht mit. "Power" (was offenbar PT ist) und "Power Limit" werden dort angeboten.


----------



## Snowhack (8. Februar 2019)

so hier ist noch eins Video zum Thema Raytracing mit DLSS: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTYQADnlRXg


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> GPU-Z hat den Wert, ja. Vielleicht behelfe ich mir ja damit, danke. AB loggt Verbrauch in W meines Wissens nicht mit. "Power" (was offenbar PT ist) und "Power Limit" werden dort angeboten.



Stell mal die Graka auf Default zurück im NV-Treiber. AB am Besten deinstallieren und PC mal vom Netz nehmen, damit sich alle Sensoren wieder einkriegen. Zur Not auch mal den Treiber neu installieren.
(AB loggt bei Vega den GPUonly-Verbrauch mit, Nv weiß ich net )  

Ist immer ungünstig wenn mehrere Programme dieselben Sensordaten abgreifen.


----------



## ShirKhan (8. Februar 2019)

Danke. All das und noch mehr probiert (außer Deinst. AB wg. Presets), hilft nix.

Mal sehen, vielleicht erscheint der Sensorwert ja irgendwann ebenso unmotiviert wieder wie er verschwunden ist.


----------



## HisN (9. Februar 2019)

Alternativ kann man sich den Wert aus HWINFO in den Afterburner holen.


----------



## RX480 (9. Februar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Alternativ kann man sich den Wert aus HWINFO in den Afterburner holen.



Das ist ja der Witz, in HWinfo fehlt Der leider.
An Stelle von Nilson würde ich bei only AB bleiben.
Kann man damit eigentlich analog RTSS+HWinfo die Werte beim Spielen einblenden ?

btw.
Vllt. kommt der Wert auch ganz von alleine wieder. Gerade bei Vega ist VR-Temps auch ne Lotterie.
Ich hatte mir mit nem Thirdparty-Tool auch mal die Sensoren abgeschossen(TRIXX).
Was man auch nur im Notfall nehmen sollte ist GPU-Z, total verbuggt.(dann aber alle Anderen aus)
Und net während dem Benchen laufen lassen, stört die min.Fps.


zu DLSS:
Nvidia DLSS support is coming to Metro Exodus alongside Ray Traced Global Illumination | OC3D News


----------



## HisN (9. Februar 2019)

Der AB, bzw. das OSD vom RTSS kann HWInfo-Werte einblenden.

Ich hab z.b. Wasser/Raum und Pagefile über HWInfo drinne.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lw6Q6lfAIm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hmmm... hab ich zu einfach gedacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (9. Februar 2019)

Mensch HisN,
bei Nilson fehlt in HWinfo der Wert. Deswegen wäre es günstig wenn man nur Werte vom AB mit RTSS auf den Moni holt.
Falls  Sowas geht. Oder braucht man immer HWinfo ?


----------



## HisN (9. Februar 2019)

Naja, AB kann Werte aus HWINFO oder AIDA einblenden.
Dann hörts langsam aber sicher auf.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Witz, in HWinfo fehlt Der leider.


Wir wissen nicht wieso dieser Wert bei ihm fehlt, der ist aber normalerweise immer noch mit dabei.


----------



## RX480 (9. Februar 2019)

@Nilson
Hast Du auch das Häkchen bei Powers  gesetzt ?


----------



## IICARUS (9. Februar 2019)

Bei mir ist es lustig, sobald ich HWInfo starte gehen die LEDs der Grafikkarte aus.
Die gehen dann wieder sollte ich einmal den Rechner komplett herunterfahren so das er aus geht oder ich muss die LEDs per MSI Software einmal deaktivieren und dann wieder aktivieren.


----------



## ShirKhan (9. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hast Du auch das Häkchen bei Powers  gesetzt ?


Wär' ziemlich peinlich, wenn nicht, gell?  Ja, hab ich.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Februar 2019)

Was du noch versuchen kannst ist zu deinstallieren und dann das Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\HWiNFO64" aufrufen, da das Verzeichnis nach dem deinstallieren nicht mit gelöscht wird und es dann manuell noch machen kannst. Erst dann wieder neu installieren damit es auch keine alten Einstellungen übernommen werden.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (9. Februar 2019)

Mal blöd gefragt: Kann sowas durch den BIOS Flash zustande gekommen sein?


----------



## IICARUS (9. Februar 2019)

Möglich ist alles, also ausschließen kann man es nicht das dadurch das ganze nicht mehr richtig berechnet wird.


----------



## RX480 (9. Februar 2019)

Wenns im GPU-Z richtig angezeigt wird, ist der Sensor aber noch da.
Nilson könnte höchstens mal die Abfrage-Methode ändern.

Es gibt ja z.Bsp.  Werte, die AMD-ADL liefert (in GPU-Z genutzt) und eigene Abfragen von HWinfo.
Weiss net ob NVML etc. aktiviert sein muss.

Am Besten IIcarus schaut mal bei sich unter Settings/Safety.(als Präferenz für Nilson)

btw.
Wollte net sagen, das N ein Häkchen vergessen hat, sondern, das aus unbekanntem Grund sich ne Einstellung auch mal
zurücksetzen kann. In der Hinsicht ist der Tipp von I mit Löschen der Einstellungen ja auch gemeint.


----------



## ShirKhan (9. Februar 2019)

Danke, dass ihr euch mit dieser Kleinigkeit beschäftigt.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es lustig, sobald ich HWInfo starte gehen die LEDs der Grafikkarte aus.
> Die gehen dann wieder sollte ich einmal den Rechner komplett  herunterfahren so das er aus geht oder ich muss die LEDs per MSI  Software einmal deaktivieren und dann wieder aktivieren.


Beruhigend zu wissen, dass man nicht erst crossflashen muss, um sich das RGB-Gebimmel zu zerschießen.  Meins funktioniert im Moment mal wieder.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Was du noch versuchen kannst ist zu deinstallieren und dann das Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\HWiNFO64" aufrufen, da das Verzeichnis nach dem deinstallieren nicht mit gelöscht wird und es dann manuell noch machen kannst.


Das Verzeichnis wird hier mit der Deinstallation entfernt.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Kann sowas durch den BIOS Flash zustande gekommen sein?


Eher nicht, da der Wert nach dem flashen vorhanden war und erst vor ein paar Tagen verschwand.


----------



## RX480 (9. Februar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Danke, dass ihr euch mit dieser Kleinigkeit beschäftigt.



Ist gut fürs KARMA. Who is Next.
Man könnte ja auch mal Rat brauchen.


----------



## Snowhack (10. Februar 2019)

hier noch ein Video vom Superposition Benchmark 2160p

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCNaBzN9FMs

Verarbeitung ca. abgeschlossen um  23.10 Uhr.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. Februar 2019)

da bin ichja mal auf die DLSS Bildqualität gespannt

Tomorrow’s Battlefield V Update Adds NVIDIA DLSS and Offers Further DXR Ray Tracing Performance Optimizations on PC


----------



## RX480 (11. Februar 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> hier noch ein Video vom Superposition Benchmark 2160p



Wahnsinn, wie gut Du den Takt hältst! Bei wieviel W?
Wäre mal interessant, ob die RT-Cores Da mitmachen dürfen, oder ob die gute Performance nur durch die mehr ROP´s bei NV kommt.


----------



## HisN (11. Februar 2019)

Da die alten Titan V auch unglaublich gut in diesem Bench abschneiden, aber keine RT-Cores haben, würde ich auf die schiere Masse an Shadern tippen.


----------



## RX480 (11. Februar 2019)

Was macht Dein T-Rex in Sup?
Könnte man dann über denTakt vgl.ob es So ist.


----------



## Snowhack (11. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, wie gut Du den Takt hältst! Bei wieviel W?
> Wäre mal interessant, ob die RT-Cores Da mitmachen dürfen, oder ob die gute Performance nur durch die mehr ROP´s bei NV kommt.



Im Afterburner sind 373 Watt freigegeben (124%). 

Da die Karte weder im Powerlimit noch im Templimit durch die Wasserkühlung liegt wir der Takt bei mir immer gehalten +-25Mhz je nach Spiel oder Benchmark. 

Und genau so möchte ich das auch keinen bis sehr wenig Zucken bei der MHz Zahl.  Die Karte hat mich einen Haufen Geld gekostet und soll nicht  durch vermeidbare   Limitierungen daran gehindert werden  ihr volles Potenzial ausschöpfen zu können.

Sonst wäre ich wohl ein schlechter Enthusiast


----------



## ludscha (11. Februar 2019)

Servus Jungs,

ich habe seit Freitag die 2080 Ti FTW3 verbaut, aber es werden mir über EVGA Precision X die Sensoren nicht augelesen bzw das Feld ist ausgeraut.

Weiss einer von Euch, ob die bei jeder 2080 Ti ausgelesen werden können oder handelt es sich bei meiner um einen Defekt ?

Edit: Power Temp und Memory Temp zeigt auch nix an.

Mfg


----------



## HisN (11. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Was macht Dein T-Rex in Sup?
> Könnte man dann über denTakt vgl.ob es So ist.



Da ich noch keinen sitzenden Wasserkühler habe, macht sie gar nix außer warm werden 
Aber ich schätze 2.1Ghz stabil stemmt meine nicht.


----------



## RX480 (11. Februar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Da ich noch keinen sitzenden Wasserkühler habe, macht sie gar nix außer warm werden
> Aber ich schätze 2.1Ghz stabil stemmt meine nicht.



Die Idee war. gemächlich laufen lassen mit festem Takt (1900 oder 2000) und dann über Shader x Takt mit Snow vergleichen.
Damit man mal sieht, ob die Shader voll ausgelastet sind.

Z.Bsp. mit 5% weniger Takt und mehr Shadern = avg.Fps ?


----------



## Snowhack (11. Februar 2019)

ludscha schrieb:


> Servus Jungs,
> 
> ich habe seit Freitag die 2080 Ti FTW3 verbaut, aber es werden mir über EVGA Precision X die Sensoren nicht augelesen bzw das Feld ist ausgeraut.
> 
> ...



Welche FTW3 hast du (Gamer) oder (Ultra). ?


----------



## HisN (11. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Idee war. gemächlich laufen lassen mit festem Takt (1900 oder 2000) und dann über Shader x Takt mit Snow vergleichen.
> Damit man mal sieht, ob die Shader voll ausgelastet sind.
> 
> Z.Bsp. mit 5% weniger Takt und mehr Shadern = avg.Fps ?



Ich glaub 1.9Ghz würde ich zur Zeit stabil hinbekommen^^


----------



## ludscha (11. Februar 2019)

Die Ultra natürlich 

Habe mal den EVGA-Support angeschrieben, mal schauen was raus kommt.


----------



## RX480 (11. Februar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich glaub 1.9Ghz würde ich zur Zeit stabil hinbekommen^^



Jo,
mach langsam. Dein Video zu D2 war schon net schlecht.
Die Graka soll ja ein gutes Stück halten.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2019)

Dass D2 nicht mehr allgemeingültig für Diablo II steht tut irgendwie weh. [/offtopic]


----------



## Snowhack (11. Februar 2019)

@ HiSN

Was eigentlich mit deiner Temperatur bei der GPU ? 

Hast die schon in den Griff bekommen ?


----------



## Snowhack (11. Februar 2019)

ludscha schrieb:


> Die Ultra natürlich
> 
> Habe mal den EVGA-Support angeschrieben, mal schauen was raus kommt.



Ich hab mir das etwas einfacher gemacht eine XC für 1250€ gekauft und FTW3 Ultra Bios drauf zzgl Wasserblock (150€), eine Ultimative GPU für **wenig** Geld.


Aber komisch wiso bei dir dann nicht die Sensoren ausgelesen werden. 

Mal schauen muss Du solltest uns  jedenfalls auf dem Laufenden halten was der Support antwortet.


----------



## Snowhack (11. Februar 2019)

so hier mein tägliches Video diesmal Inno3D iChill Black Edition vs. Caseking Mod  

1599€  vs. 1850€ GPU  (EVGA 2080Ti Black Edition) lohnt sich der Aufpreis ? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmpbQJ1ZsTo


Verarbeitung ist ca. um 20 Uhr abgeschlossen.


King Mod: 

King Mod Service GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Custom Loop, Wass…


----------



## ludscha (11. Februar 2019)

> Ich hab mir das etwas einfacher gemacht eine XC für 1250€ gekauft und  FTW3 Ultra Bios drauf zzgl Wasserblock (150€), eine Ultimative GPU für  **wenig** Geld.



Ja hätte ich auch machen können, aber eigentlich wollte ich die HC haben, hat aber so in den Fingern gejuckt das ich zur FTW3 Ultra greifen musste. 

Das komische ist ja, das LED Sync auch nicht geht.

Ich denk mal, wird auf ne RMA raus laufen.


----------



## RX480 (11. Februar 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> so hier mein tägliches Video diesmal Inno3D iChill Black Edition vs. Caseking Mod



Die Settings sind zu unterschiedlich. 85W und >50mV mehr = 10% mehr fps.
Kannst Du bei Vgl. beide Grakas auf die selbe Spannung bringen ?
Oder willst Du sozusagen nur OoB die Werte zeigen?


btw.
Heute sollte DLSS für BF V kommen. ...edit: doch erst Morgen
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidi...elease-Battlefield-5-Update-RTX-DLSS-1275206/


----------



## ludscha (12. Februar 2019)

So kleines Update,

laut EVGA-Support RMA.

Da aber die Verfügbarkeit ziemlich mies ist, werde ich noch warten mit der RMA, da die Karte ansonsten tadellos funktioniert.

Die Karte läuft mit 124% Powerlimit und haut unter Luft (66°) angetakerte 1930 Mhz raus, reicht mir vorerst für Luftkühlung.


----------



## Snowhack (12. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Settings sind zu unterschiedlich. 85W und >50mV mehr = 10% mehr fps.
> Kannst Du bei Vgl. beide Grakas auf die selbe Spannung bringen ?
> Oder willst Du sozusagen nur OoB die Werte zeigen?
> 
> ...



Ja ich zeige immer nur die Stock Einstellungen weil mit OC 

die Karten +- so oder so alle das gleiche können.


----------



## Snowhack (12. Februar 2019)

ludscha schrieb:


> So kleines Update,
> 
> laut EVGA-Support RMA.
> 
> ...



Das macht deine Karte mit 100% (300Watt] Powerlimit und Wasserblock ohne OC ! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27GC7WPcP0k


----------



## RX480 (12. Februar 2019)

Net schlecht! Immer schön mit Deinem täglichen Video.
HisN sagte im D2-Thread, das Er oft net mit Ultra sondern ne Stufe tiefer spielt, weils Ihm auch reicht(gerade bei Shootern).

Wie schauts dann mit dem Takt aus? (da limitieren die 300W wahrscheinlich gar net mehr)


----------



## HisN (12. Februar 2019)

Ich zocke mit einem Mix aus High und Ultra, weil ich bei dem Game vsync zwingend brauche, weil ich sonst die ruckelnde Bildfolge (auch bei 90 FPS) nicht ertrage.
Irgendwas stimmt mit der Engine in der Hinsicht (und mir) nicht. Mit meinem Mix habe ich Worst Case etwa 65 FPS und vsync funktioniert immer.


----------



## ShirKhan (13. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Heute sollte DLSS für BF V kommen. ...edit: doch erst Morgen
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidi...elease-Battlefield-5-Update-RTX-DLSS-1275206/


Update läuft, 7,46 GB.  Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## RX480 (13. Februar 2019)

Schau mal, ob auch in 1440p aktivierbar.(sprich 1440p = 1080p+DLSS intern)


----------



## Snowhack (13. Februar 2019)

So heute etwas früher  

ein Vergleichsvideo zwischen 4k und DLSS 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nGwxRvGhIU

sollte ca. um 13 Uhr alle Auflösungen verfügbar sein.


----------



## TheWatcher (13. Februar 2019)

Ich benötige eure Meinungen für eine Entscheidungshilfe:
Ich habe von Media Markt einen 19% Gutschein erhalten (nach der Missglückten Super Bowl Aktion) und möchte mir nun eine RTX 2080 ti bestellen. Die Frage ist nur: welche??
Zur Auswahl stehen diverse Karten: 
Suchergebnis fuer "rtx 2080 ti" — MediaMarkt[collection]=%21wls&filters[availability]=1&filters[currentprice]=%3C%201500&follow_search=9789

Ich tendiere zu Asus RTX 2080 Ti ROG Strix OC oder zur Gigabyte RTX 2080 Ti Gaming OC 11G, da diese in der PCGH gut abgeschnitten haben. Aber ich verstehe z.B. nicht, warum die Asus ROG Strix OC günstier als die Advanced Variante ist? Die Advanced ist sogar niedriger getaktet.

Ich würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen, da ich, wenn ich schon so viel Geld ausgebe, gerne die beste Karte wählen möchte.


PS: bevor jemand fragt: die RTX 2080 habe ich vor kurzem erst gekauft. Ich habe mich nun aber doch für eine TI entschieden, daher geht die normale RTX zurück


----------



## Snowhack (13. Februar 2019)

TheWatcher schrieb:


> Ich benötige eure Meinungen für eine Entscheidungshilfe:
> Ich habe von Media Markt einen 19% Gutschein erhalten (nach der Missglückten Super Bowl Aktion) und möchte mir nun eine RTX 2080 ti bestellen. Die Frage ist nur: welche??
> Zur Auswahl stehen diverse Karten:
> Suchergebnis fuer "rtx 2080 ti" — MediaMarkt[collection]=%21wls&filters[availability]=1&filters[currentprice]=%3C%201500&follow_search=9789
> ...




Persönlich würde ich mir keine Asus kaufen: 

(der Supporter ist eine Katastrophe bei GPUs)  die Strix OC hat:  Target 260.0 W    (Max325 Watt)  

VGA Bios Collection: Asus RTX 2080 Ti 11 GB | TechPowerUp


_______________________
_______________________

*mein Liebling ist und bleibt diese hier*:  Target: 300.0 W (Max 380 Watt) 

KFA2 GeForce(R) RTX 2080Ti Dual Black (1-Click OC) (NVIDIA, Grafikkarte) — MediaMarkt

VGA Bios Collection: KFA2 RTX 2080 Ti 11 GB | TechPowerUp

Leistung unter Luftkühlung

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrP04_6e_pc

Lautstärke:  (echt angenehm) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utprkr_pcPU

die KFA2 in Kombination mit einer Custom Wasserkühlung ist der Hammer (400€). 

sieht dann so aus ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 und Spielt in einer Liga  mit der FTW3 Ultra / MSI Lightning / Gigabyte extrem / Zotac AMP! Extrem.


(meine Empfehlung bei etwas Gedult 2-3 Wochen) 

Warte bis Media Markt wieder EVGA Karten bekommt und Kauf dir eine 2080Ti XC Ultra  (1650Mhz bei 300Watt)  für 1350€ damit kannst du nichts falsch machen. 

Die Karte bei EVGA registrieren ( 20€ Garantie auf 5 Jahre) und die direkt Abwicklung  dann hast Du  keine Wochenlangen Probleme wenn mal was kaputt geht.


----------



## HisN (13. Februar 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> So heute etwas früher
> 
> ein Vergleichsvideo zwischen 4k und DLSS




Im Video ist es immer schwierig zu sehen. So rein subjektiv, was sagst Du da?
Bei FFXV sieht man die fehlende Auflösung deutlich. Wie isses bei BFV? Ich muss auf der Arbeit rumsitzen und kann nicht testen.


----------



## RX480 (13. Februar 2019)

Die KFA2(1-Click) ist K1-A1 .
Ist die Graka dann mit dem 380W-Bios kompatibel ?


----------



## Snowhack (13. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die KFA2(1-Click) ist K1-A1 .
> Ist die Graka dann mit dem 380W-Bios kompatibel ?



Die KFA2 hat bereits das 380 Watt Bios.

ich hatte die Karte schon hier: (auch vom Media Markt) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab mich aber dann für eine EVGA entschieden und bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem aktuellen Ergebnis


----------



## Snowhack (13. Februar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Im Video ist es immer schwierig zu sehen. So rein subjektiv, was sagst Du da?
> Bei FFXV sieht man die fehlende Auflösung deutlich. Wie isses bei BFV? Ich muss auf der Arbeit rumsitzen und kann nicht testen.



rein subjektiv: 

der Unterschied ist deutlich sichtbar :-/  man kann nur hoffen das sich das DLSS noch weiter entwickeln kann.


----------



## TheWatcher (13. Februar 2019)

Die KFA hatte ich wegen der Dual-Slot Kühllösung noch nicht auf dem Schirm. Finde ich bei so einer Karte gefühlt unterdimensioniert, was aber natürlich nichts heißen muss. Ich lege schon viel Wert auf ein leises System, weshalb auch mein Fokus auf der Asus lag, die dafür sehr gelobt wurde. Die letzten mhz sind mir nicht ganz so wichtig (auch wenn ich sicher irgendwann mal OCen werde). Trotzdem sind die Specs der KFA schon recht gut. 
Haltet mich für beknackt, aber ich finde die Karte sieht billig aus, das lässt mich noch zögern (finde es selbst dämlich, ist aber so).

PS: der Gutschein ist nur 5 Tage gültig, daher kann ich nicht auf die EVGA warten. Ich möchte die Karte nicht modifizieren (Wakü oder anderen Kühler anbringen)


----------



## hwk (13. Februar 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Die KFA2 hat bereits das 380 Watt Bios.
> 
> ich hatte die Karte schon hier: (auch vom Media Markt)
> 
> ...



Das ist aber nicht die gleiche Karte wie in deinem MediaMarkt link. Sollte man aufpassen EX OC ist was anderes als 1-Click OC 

Btw ist das A vor dem K1-A1 wichtig... also obs n TU102-300*A*-K1-A1 oder n TU102-300-K1-A1 ist.

Und nein die TechPowerUp Datenbank ist in dieser Hinsicht nicht zuverlässig. Auf Nummer sicher geht man mit der KFA EX OC (nicht 1-Click OC)


----------



## TheWatcher (13. Februar 2019)

Oh stimmt. Habe ich gerade auch gesehen. Die hat dann wahrscheinlich keinen A-Chip verbaut. Dann ist die Karte eh raus.


----------



## Snowhack (13. Februar 2019)

TheWatcher schrieb:


> Die KFA hatte ich wegen der Dual-Slot Kühllösung noch nicht auf dem Schirm. Finde ich bei so einer Karte gefühlt unterdimensioniert, was aber natürlich nichts heißen muss. Ich lege schon viel Wert auf ein leises System, weshalb auch mein Fokus auf der Asus lag, die dafür sehr gelobt wurde. Die letzten mhz sind mir nicht ganz so wichtig (auch wenn ich sicher irgendwann mal OCen werde). Trotzdem sind die Specs der KFA schon recht gut.
> Haltet mich für beknackt, aber ich finde die Karte sieht billig aus, das lässt mich noch zögern (finde es selbst dämlich, ist aber so).
> 
> PS: der Gutschein ist nur 5 Tage gültig, daher kann ich nicht auf die EVGA warten. Ich möchte die Karte nicht modifizieren (Wakü oder anderen Kühler anbringen)



Dann eigentlich aktuell nur die Striks OC 

ASUS GeForce(R) RTX 2080 Ti ROG Strix OC Gaming 11GB (90YV0CC0-M0NM00) (NVIDIA, Grafikkarte) — MediaMarkt

hab gerade gesehen die GIGABYTE GeForce® RTX 2080 Ti Gaming OC 11GB

hat ja auch gemüdliche 366 Watt  Powertraget.  (je nach Bios) 

GIGABYTE GeForce(R) RTX 2080 Ti Gaming OC 11GB (9VN208TGO-00-10) (NVIDIA, Grafikkarte) — MediaMarkt

VGA Bios Collection | TechPowerUp

bischen kompliziert hier den druchblick zu behalten


----------



## ShirKhan (13. Februar 2019)

Lese ich das richtig, dass man mit den "richtigen" Auflösungen 1080p, 1440p und UHD nach dem BFV-Update eine Option "DLSS" hat, und ich mit den "falschen" 5040x1050 komme nicht in den Genuss?

Jedenfalls ist der RT-Performancegewinn spürbar. Erstes Antesten: Ich kann RT jetzt auf "mittel" stellen, während "low" bisher in hektischen Szenen unter 60 FPS rutschte. Mal sehen, ob sich das bestätigt. 

'n neuen Treiber gibt's übrigens auch.


----------



## HisN (13. Februar 2019)

eigentlich geht DLSS nur mit UHD, weil die Grafikkarte auf diese Auflösung trainiert wird durch die Rechnerfarm von NV.
Wenn jetzt neue Auflösungen unterstützt werden würden (was ich nicht glaube), müssten die von Nvidia trainiert worden sein, bzw. es gibt einen Weg über DSR/Resscale.


----------



## TheWatcher (13. Februar 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Dann eigentlich aktuell nur die Striks OC
> 
> ASUS GeForce(R) RTX 2080 Ti ROG Strix OC Gaming 11GB (90YV0CC0-M0NM00) (NVIDIA, Grafikkarte) — MediaMarkt
> 
> ...




Danke für die Mühe mit dem raussuchen!

Leider muss ich eine etwas dumme Frage stellen: woher kommen für ein und dieselbe Karte die unterschiedlichen BIOS Versionen und was hat es mit dem darin angegebenen Power Target auf sich? Die Gigabyte selbst ist doch (laut PCGH Test) auf 290 Watt (selbst mit Erhöhung des Power Limits) beschränkt. Handelt es sich bei den Angaben quasi um eine Limitierung auf Firmware-Ebene? Ich tendiere aktuell zur Gianward, da sie etwas günstiger als die Asus ist, bei eigentlich gleicher Leistung. Sie wird in der PCGH auch ausdrücklich als gutes Gesamtpaket empfohlen. Ansprechender finde ich die Asus - sieht cool aus, Asus ist grundsätzlich eine top Marke und


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (13. Februar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> eigentlich geht DLSS nur mit UHD, weil die Grafikkarte auf diese Auflösung trainiert wird durch die Rechnerfarm von NV.
> Wenn jetzt neue Auflösungen unterstützt werden würden (was ich nicht glaube), müssten die von Nvidia trainiert worden sein, bzw. es gibt einen Weg über DSR/Resscale.



Das mit dem Trainieren ist unglaubwürdig. DLSS sieht in Auflösungen unter 4k absolut grottig aus :,,Im linken Bild ist das Raytracing aktiviert und DLSS deaktiviert. Es besteht kein Zweifel daran, dass das Raytracing die Performance in hohem Maße negativ beeinflusst, während DLSS diesen Schaden wieder weitestgehend ausbügeln soll. Doch ein Blick auf das zweite Bild, mit Raytracing und aktiviertem DLSS, zeigt uns ziemlich deutlich, dass es nun einen deutlich sichtbaren Schärfemangel gibt. Man betrachte nur einmal das Männeken in der Mitte, den Zaun rechts, das Geländer der Lokomotive und das Mauerwerk im Vordergrund links.'' Metro Exodus und RTX On – ein erster Test, viele Bilder und Informationen zu Nvidias zweitem RTX-Kracher – Tom's Hardware Deutschland, weshalb das in manchen Auflösungen nicht freigeschaltet ist. Und trainiert wird da eher nichts. Ist bestimmt wieder ein Marketingbegriff.


----------



## Snowhack (13. Februar 2019)

So hier mal noch ein Video finde hier jetzt nicht wirklich Verbesserungen von Treiber zu Treiber.

Battlefield V mit DLSS im GeForce Treiber Vergleich

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBcuGK6u_eE

Abschluss der Verarbeitung  ca. um 17.30 Uhr


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Trainieren ist unglaubwürdig. ... Und trainiert wird da eher nichts. Ist bestimmt wieder ein Marketingbegriff.


Irgendwas wird man da schon trainieren. Denn einen Laczos-Filter auszuliefern würde weder Monate dauern noch GB Daten benötigen.
Wobei mich der Bildvergleich zu einer reinen Lanczos Interpolation trotzdem mal interessieren würde, die kann man ja mit jedem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm aus einem 1440p Quellbild erstellen.


----------



## ShirKhan (13. Februar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist der RT-Performancegewinn spürbar. Erstes Antesten: Ich kann RT jetzt auf "mittel" stellen, während "low" bisher in hektischen Szenen unter 60 FPS rutschte. Mal sehen, ob sich das bestätigt.


Nein, RT muss hier zurück auf niedrig. Aber das immerhin scheint zu gehen, besser als vorher. Hoffentlich bilde ich mir das nicht nur ein. 

Edit: Dafür habe ich mit dem Patch nun erstmals Abstürze beim Spieltakt 2025-2040 MHz.


----------



## Snowhack (13. Februar 2019)

hier noch ein Bildervergleich zwischen DLSS und Nativ 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Texturen wirken etwas matschig bei genauerer Betrachtung


----------



## IICARUS (13. Februar 2019)

Bei mir stützt BF5 ab sobald ich DLSS aktiviere.
Scheint bei mir nicht gut zu laufen.

Aktuellen Treiber habe ich bereits drauf.


----------



## Snowhack (13. Februar 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKIgis9883Q

verarbeitet ca. um 18.40 Uhr


----------



## Snowhack (13. Februar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei mir stützt BF5 ab sobald ich DLSS aktiviere.
> Scheint bei mir nicht gut zu laufen.
> 
> Aktuellen Treiber habe ich bereits drauf.



bei mir hab ich den Spieleordner löschen müssen unter Dokumente dann ging alles.


----------



## HisN (13. Februar 2019)

Sagmal.
In den Foren bin ich gerade über FHD-User gestolpert, die DLSS anstellen wollen.
Ich hab das doch richtig verstanden. Da werden "kleinere" Bilder, als die eingestellte Auflösung, per KI auf die aktuelle Auflösung aufgepustet, ohne das sie wirklich benutzt wird.
D.h. bei einem FHD-User werden dann 720p-Bilder auf UHD aufgepustet? Nen größeren Scheiss hab ich noch nie gehört 

BF5 - DLSS ausgegraut | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## IICARUS (13. Februar 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> bei mir hab ich den Spieleordner löschen müssen unter Dokumente dann ging alles.


Super, hat wirklich geholfen. 

Laufen tut es gut, ich habe auto/max Ultra eingestellt und komme auf etwa 60-70 FPS hin.


----------



## ludscha (13. Februar 2019)

@ Snowhack

Also ich hab bei 100% die gleichen 1930 Mhz aufgrund des Templimt.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das sie unter Wasser mehr machen wird, da sich das Powerlimit bei 83% einpendelt in BFV .


----------



## Metamorph83 (13. Februar 2019)

Hier noch Eindrücke von  mir




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2FckrtnNf-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheWatcher (13. Februar 2019)

Hab mir jetzt die Gigabyte bestellt, nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass das neue BIOS direkt und offiziell von Gigabyte kam und die Karte auch in anderen Tests sehr gut abgeschnitten hat. Zudem ist sie noch deutlich günstiger als die Asus und es gibt ein Jahr länger Garantie. Freu mich schon...kommt am Freitag.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (13. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

für Metro:Exodus und Battlefield V würde mich eine rtx 2080 ti schon reizen.
Könnt Ihr einen Hersteller empfehlen ? Gainward und Gigabyte haben eigentlich 
gut abgeschnitten.
Danke Euch !
Viele Grüße,
Schnitzel


----------



## Metamorph83 (13. Februar 2019)

Schnitzel1979 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für Metro:Exodus und Battlefield V würde mich eine rtx 2080 ti schon reizen.
> Könnt Ihr einen Hersteller empfehlen ? Gainward und Gigabyte haben eigentlich
> ...



Ich hab die 2080 non ti von MSI (Duke OC). Bin von der Kühlung sehr überzeugt. Diese ist flüsterleise und hält die Karte bei ca. 70 grad und unter oc bei 75 Grad. Auf Vollast Graka und 50% CPU ist meine AIO lauter... Dazu ist es meine erste Karte ohne Spulenfiepen. Sie surrt auf 100% Last ganz leise, um das zu hören muss ich aber das Ohr hinhalten. Das Paket ist rundum gut. 
Einziger Wehrmutstropfen ist die Länge, in meinem Corsair Carbide Air 540 ist zwischen Front Lüfter und ihr noch 1,5 cm Platz, ein Radiator findet an der Stelle keinen Platz mehr. Out of the Box boostet sie mit 1960Mhz. (AChip) ich denke mit einer 2080ti duke MSI oder einer Trix MSI machst du nix falsch.

Wenn du mal nen Viid brauchst unter Last nehme ich dir gerne auf, auch die Länge usw..


----------



## IICARUS (14. Februar 2019)

Meine 2080 von MSI hat auch kein Spulenfiepen.
Da meine schon bereits Wassergekühlt ist hat sie ein anderen Kühler drauf, aber es ist das PCB von der Gaming X verbaut und wie es aussieht auch dessen Bios.


----------



## Snowhack (14. Februar 2019)

Schnitzel1979 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für Metro:Exodus und Battlefield V würde mich eine rtx 2080 ti schon reizen.
> Könnt Ihr einen Hersteller empfehlen ? Gainward und Gigabyte haben eigentlich
> ...



EVGA  und kein andere !  besser kommst nicht weg bei einem Hersteller. 

Die RTX 2080Ti XC Gaming  (1389€)(2Slot)  oder XC Ultra (1449€) (2,75Slot) 

und wenn es etwas günstiger sein darf die Black Edition ( 1149€) (2Slot) 

bei den ersten beiden Karten kannst du ohne Probleme die EVGA Biose flashen wie du lustig bist  (ohne Garantie Verlust) 

Ich habe zmb. die XC Gaming ( 1389€) und das FTW3  Ultra Bios drauf. ( 1579€)


oder wenn es etwas anders sein soll:  

Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2080 Ti AORUS (1319,02€) aktuell.  (Mindfactory) 

Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming OC (1299€) (Caseking)


----------



## Turo1984 (14. Februar 2019)

Ähm - hab mich sehr gefreut auf den DLSS Support, und ja es scheint zu funktionieren. 

Mit der RTX2070 steigen die Frames knapp um ca. 15%, bei identischen Grafikeinstellungen (RTX on, einmal DLSS aus, einmal DLSS an, alles Ultra in WQHD, RTX Mittel).

ABER - das Bild ist schon deutlich verwaschen. DLSS kann man ja ingame einfach aus und einschalten, und der Unterschied ist leider direkt sichtbar.
Ich habe da etwas mehr erwartet, also eigentlich hab ich sogar genau das selbe Bild mit mehr Frames erwartet  

Also für mich - Stand jetzt ist das eine nette Geschichte um Frames aufzupusten aber Zauberei ist es leider nicht. Die Bildqualität leidet


----------



## ShirKhan (14. Februar 2019)

Im 2070 Owner‘s Thread von overclock.net hat der User @m0nsky seine Armor geflasht und mit einer Wasserkühlung bestückt. Das bringt mich auf Ideen. 

Noch kein‘ Schimmer allerdings von der Materie. Wäre mit einer Wasserkühlung das Thema Lüftersteuerung nach Gigabyte Bios Flash entschärft? 

Was mir noch auffällt: Die genannte Kraken X41 Kühlung scheint veraltet zu sein, X42 ist wohl aktuell. Was haltet ihr ansonsten von seiner Zusammenstellung? Wo sollte ich mich einlesen?


----------



## Shooot3r (14. Februar 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> EVGA  und kein andere !  besser kommst nicht weg bei einem Hersteller.
> 
> Die RTX 2080Ti XC Gaming  (1389€)(2Slot)  oder XC Ultra (1449€) (2,75Slot)
> 
> ...


Den einzigen Vorteil den evga bietet ist der Support. Von der Leistung des Kühlers und dem Preis her würde ich die evga nicht empfehlen... 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (14. Februar 2019)

Wem der Umbau zu aufwendig ist , Der kann auch gut mit der iChill für 1449,-€ leben.(+ BF V und Anthem)
INNO3D GeForce RTX 2080 Ti iCHILL Black 11GB GDDR6 Grafikkarte bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (14. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
danke für Eure Antworten !
Werde mich mal umschauen.
War heute beim Saturn, Metro Exodus leider erst ab morgen verfügbar.
Viele Grüße,
Schnitzel


----------



## RtZk (14. Februar 2019)

Schnitzel1979 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für Metro:Exodus und Battlefield V würde mich eine rtx 2080 ti schon reizen.
> Könnt Ihr einen Hersteller empfehlen ? Gainward und Gigabyte haben eigentlich
> ...



MSI Trio


----------



## RX480 (15. Februar 2019)

@Ralle
Habe im R7-Thread Dein Ti-Ergebnis@850mV gesehen. Hut ab!
Da bist Du ja in Sup ganz nah an Dein Stock von der Rankingliste gekommen.

Das passt gut zu IIcarus@2080, der auch mehr auf Kühlung, denn mehr brute Force schwört.
Bin mal gespannt ob Nilson seine 2070 nochmal umbaut. Sein Chip+Vram sind ja anscheind echt gut.

Nur mal so als Ergänzung, weil oft nur über Bios-Mod mit mehr W geredet wird.
Die RTX ist auch eine guter UVer.


----------



## ShirKhan (15. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob Nilson seine 2070 nochmal umbaut.


Ja, ich auch. Einen Water Block hab ich schon mal gefunden: Barrow LRC2.0 full coverage GPU Water Block for MSI RTX2070
Was gehört denn noch alles zu einer VGA-Wasserkühlung? Platz ist für einen 360 mm-Radiator.


----------



## gaussmath (15. Februar 2019)

Hat einer von euch SLI und SotTR? Wenn ja, gibt es in den Einstellungen des Spiels eine Option für Multi-GPU?


----------



## IICARUS (15. Februar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Ja, ich auch. Einen Water Block hab ich schon mal gefunden: Barrow LRC2.0 full coverage GPU Water Block for MSI RTX2070
> Was gehört denn noch alles zu einer VGA-Wasserkühlung? Platz ist für einen 360 mm-Radiator.


Pumpe, AGB oder beides in einem und dann halt Schlauch und Anschlüsse.
Bei dem Schlauch gibt es halt Unterschiede wegen den Weichmacher und wie flexibel sie sind. Dementsprechend auch die Anschlüsse auswählen.

Beispiel:

*Warenkorb bei Caseking:*

 1 x Magicool DCP450M - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA = *42,90*€* 
 1 x MagiCool Copper Radiator III Slim - 360 mm = *39,90*€* 
 2 x Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10 mm - 1m = *3,90*€* 
 6 x Anschluss G1/4 Zoll 16/10 gerade - nickel = *3,90*€* 
 1 x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l = *7,90*€* 
*Summe: 123,89*€
* (incl. Versand 5,99*€)

Alternativ Schlauch ohne Weichmacher: https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-tube-zmt-schlauch-16-10-mm-mattschwarz-3m-waek-760.html


----------



## gaussmath (15. Februar 2019)

iWebi schrieb:


> Nein, aber es läuft dennoch sehr gut mit SLI.



Das heißt es läuft einfach automatisch mGPU, ohne dass man was steuern kann (im Spiel)?


----------



## RX480 (15. Februar 2019)

RoTR läuft in DX12 mit mGPU.
Wie es mit explicit mGPU (gemischt NV+AMD) ausschaut weiss man net.

StrangeBrigade kanns auch in Vulkan.

btw.
Bin mal gespannt wies bei Anthem wird.  Die Demo zur E3 wurde mit SLi gedreht.(Destiny2 läuft supi)
Metro war bisher auch immer SLi-tauglich. Mal schauen, obs mit EXODUS auch noch wird.
SLi und Cf @ DX11 geht bei einigen Games mehr, nur halt net gemischt.(z.Bsp. Frostbite, For Honor, Vermintide 2, ME SoW, Prey, Thief, DXMD,MEA,C3,Grid2 etc.)
Empfehlen kann man auch Shadow Warrior 2. Sehr hübsch mit HDR.
Witcher und andere ältere Games meistens auch. (frag Wiki)


@Nilson 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## ShirKhan (15. Februar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> 1 x Magicool DCP450M - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA = *42,90*€*
> 1 x MagiCool Copper Radiator III Slim - 360 mm = *39,90*€*
> 2 x Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10 mm - 1m = *3,90*€*
> 6 x Anschluss G1/4 Zoll 16/10 gerade - nickel = *3,90*€*
> 1 x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l = *7,90*€*



Toller Service, herzlichen Dank @IICARUS!  Erste Fragen: 


Allgemein: Sind die genannten Komponenten prinzipiell dafür geeignet, eines Tages aufzurüsten auf GPU + CPU WaKü? Oder fang ich dann wieder von vorne an?
zum AGB mit Pumpe: Kann ich den einfach ins Gehäuse auf den Boden stellen? Platz wär, siehe Bild rechts unten.
zu den Schläuchen: a) die Querschnitte der von dir verlinkten sind identisch. Die 1/4"-Anschlüsse passen dann auch auf beide, oder? Ich frage, weil du schreibst, je nach Schlauch sei auf die Anschlüsse zu achten.
zu den Schläuchen: b) Wenn ich den Radiator in den Gehäusedeckel einbaue, werden die Schlauchwege recht weit. Also eher 2 m bestellen. Kann die Schlauchlänge zum Problem werden oder ist das egal?
zu den Anschlüssen: a) Verständnisfrage: 6 Stück, weil In/Out jeweils an der Karte, an AGB/Pumpe und am Radiator?
zu den Anschlüssen: b) bei dem genannten Barrow Full Water Block sollten es auch 1/4" sein, oder? Das ist doch hoffentlich genormt?
zum Radiator: Lüfter sind nicht dabei, oder?
Edit: Hier noch eine Full Block Alternative - noch teurer. Muss nicht sein, oder? Eine Meinung dazu?


----------



## IICARUS (15. Februar 2019)

Im allgemeinem solltest du diese Fragen lieber in unserem Wasserkühlungsforum stellen, da es anscheint sehr ins Detail geht.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/erweiterbare-wasserkuehlungen/26



> Allgemein: Sind die genannten Komponenten prinzipiell dafür geeignet, eines Tages aufzurüsten auf GPU + CPU WaKü? Oder fang ich dann wieder von vorne an?


Was ich zusammengestellt habe ist bereits eine modulare Wasserkühlung. Die kann natürlich jederzeit auch weiter erweitert werden.
Die Pumpe ist günstig, leise und auch sehr gut. Natürlich gibt es noch andere Pumpen die sich dann auch im Preis anders auswirken werden. Mit CPU und Grafikkarte solltest du noch ein Radiator mit verbaute. Hier würde ich was ab 280mm aufwärts noch dazu verbauen.

Für die Pumpe gibt es auch Schrauben mit Gummipuffer oder ein Schwamm zum entkoppeln.
ModMyMachine Shoggy Sandwich V2 zur Pumpenentkopplung …



> zu den Schläuchen: a) die Querschnitte der von dir verlinkten sind identisch. Die 1/4"-Anschlüsse passen dann auch auf beide, oder? Ich frage, weil du schreibst, je nach Schlauch sei auf die Anschlüsse zu achten.


Der Schraubanschluss hat immer 1/4 Zoll Gewinde, aber die Unterschiede liegen an der Seite wo der Schlauch aufgesteckt wird. Denn nimmst du ein Schlauch mit Innendurchmesser 10mm und Außendurchmesser 16mm muss auch ein Anschluss in der Größe 16/10 gekauft werden. Nimmst du ein Schlauch mit 13/10, also außen 13mm und innen 10mm musst du ein Schlauch mit 13/10 kaufen. Dann gibt es auch noch Anschlüsse für HardTubing was natürlich für Schlauch nicht verwendet werden kann und umgekehrt.



> zu den Schläuchen: b) Wenn ich den Radiator in den Gehäusedeckel einbaue, werden die Schlauchwege recht weit. Also eher 2 m bestellen. Kann die Schlauchlänge zum Problem werden oder ist das egal?


Kannst ja auch 3 Meter kaufen.
Zwei Meter würde mit nur einem Radiator ausreichen. Ich hatte bei mir Grafikkarte und zwei Radiatoren verbaut und hatte von 3 Meter etwas übrig. Aber der Schlauch kostet nicht viel und da ist es besser mehr da zu haben.



> zu den Anschlüssen: a) Verständnisfrage: 6 Stück, weil In/Out jeweils an der Karte, an AGB/Pumpe und am Radiator?


Jedes Bauteil hat ein Einlass und ein Auslass, also pro Bauteile immer zwei Anschlüsse die benötigt werden. Anschlüsse gibt es auch in Winkel oder es gibt auch Adapter als Winke. Ein paar Winkeladapter ist daher auch nicht verkehrt da zu haben.



> zu den Anschlüssen: b) bei dem genannten Barrow Full Water Block sollten es auch 1/4" sein, oder? Das ist doch hoffentlich genormt?


Am Gewinde ändert sich nichts, kommt halt wie oben beschrieben auf den Schlauch mit an was verwendet wird. Weil eine Seite ins Gewinde geschraubt wird und auf der anderen Seite wird der Schlauch aufgesteckt und je nach Anschluss mit einer Sicherungsschraube fest gezogen. Gibt es auch als Tülle, also ohne Sicherungsschraube. Nur dann müssen Kabelbinder oder Klemmen verwendet werden damit der Schlauch nicht abrutschen kann.



> zum Radiator: Lüfter sind nicht dabei, oder?


Nein, die müsstest du dir noch extra auswählen und je nach Lüfter kann es auch viel im Preis mit ausmachen.


----------



## ShirKhan (15. Februar 2019)

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Im allgemeinem solltest du diese Fragen lieber in unserem Wasserkühlungsforum stellen, da es anscheint sehr ins Detail geht.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/erweiterbare-wasserkuehlungen/26


Mach ich. Bin aber erstmal positiv bedient, daher noch ein Mal hier.



> je nach Lüfter kann es auch viel im Preis mit ausmachen.


Klar. Wirtschaftlich rechtfertigen lässt sich so eine Aktion ohnehin nicht. Wenn ich den halben Kartenpreis(!) noch mal oben drauf legen muss (vom Beschädigungsrisiko und Garantieverlust ganz zu schweigen), um ingame vielleicht 100 MHz und 2 FPS zu gewinnen, ist das wirklich "Enthusiast" . Nur zu rechtfertigen als Verneigung vor der Leistung dieser kleinen Turing-Karte. Und für das Krönchen in den Benchmarks natürlich. Ich denk drüber nach. 

Irgendwer hat kürzlich mal geschrieben, das Taktpotenzial seines Grafikchips könne man rausfinden, indem man den Regler ganz nach rechts schiebt, einen Benchmark anwirft und nach dem Absturz schaut, welcher Maximaltakt anlag. Ganz so brutal hab ich es nicht gemacht, aber mit +360 MHz in AB lagen hier eine Sekunde lang 2295 MHz an. Das wäre dann wohl etwa das theoretische Maximum?

Edit:
Eine Frage noch an dich und ggf. die anderen VGA-Wasserkühler hier: Wie liegen deine Temps beim OC-Spielen? Gibt es vorher/nachher-Zahlen?


----------



## IICARUS (15. Februar 2019)

Was ich eher meinte war das du ein Lüfter für 5 Euro oder auch für 30 Euro das Stück kaufen kannst und es halt ganz darauf ankommt welche du haben möchtest. In meinem Fall haben die Lüfter das Stück zwischen 18 und 22 Euro ausgemacht und haben so mit 14 Lüfter auch ein großen Teil der Finanzellenausgaben mit ausgemacht.


----------



## ShirKhan (15. Februar 2019)

Wenn ich noch mal darf: Spricht etwas gegen 3 x Noctua NF-P12 redux-1300 PWM, 120mm?


----------



## IICARUS (15. Februar 2019)

Du solltest wirklich ein Beratungsthema eröffnen, da es hier OT ist.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (15. Februar 2019)

Hey wie siehts bei euch mit RT und OC Ergebnissen aus? Habe wegen DLSS mal wieder etwas BF V gespielt und sobald ich RT anschalte habe ich immer wieder Freezes und Abstürze mit dem OC was bisher immer sauber lief. Also zurück in Werkszustand und das Spiel lief einwandfrei. Lustigerweise läuft ohne RT das Game auch mit meinem OC Werten stabil. Würde mich mal Interessieren wie es bei euch aussieht. DLSS ist deaktiviert gewesen.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Februar 2019)

Für Spiele nutze ich im Grunde kein OC, nur etwas Untervolt mit 2050 MHz GPU Takt.
Daher habe ich hier keine Probleme. Aber ich habe selbst gemerkt wenn ich mein max. OC mit 3DMark nutze ich für DLSS mit meinem OC etwas zurück fahren muss.
Sonst wird es auch instabil.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (15. Februar 2019)

Wenn du das kein OC nennst, ist das bei mir auch kein OC 
931mv @ 1980mhz - Temperaturanpassung und ca. 90% Power
Ist nur die Frage ob das mit den RT und Tensor Cores bereits zu Instabilitäten führt, aber bei normaler Nutzung nicht.
Sollte ich mir mehr Spiele mit DLSS/RT holen werde ich da wohl etwas ausgiebiger testen ^^


----------



## IICARUS (15. Februar 2019)

OC ist bei mir 2130/8375 MHz...


----------



## RX480 (15. Februar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Wenn ich noch mal darf: Spricht etwas gegen 3 x Noctua NF-P12 redux-1300 PWM, 120mm?



Die preiswerten Arctic sollen ganz gut sein, ich such mal noch das Review.
ARCTIC BioniX P120 und P12 PWM PST im Test | Hardwareinside
Arctic P12 PWM PST 5er Pack - 120 mm PWM PST: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Zusätzlich Shrouds zw. Lüfter+Kühler. Das zentriert nochmal den Luftstrom besser.
Phobya Shroud & Entkopplung 120mm '('7mm stark')', Einbaurahmen schwarz

Nach meinem Ermessen auch net allzusehr OT, weil gerade mit Miefquirl die Gehäuselüfter auch nochmal angeschaut werden müssen!
Da ist ein preiswerter 5er-Pack net schlecht.


----------



## chaotium (16. Februar 2019)

Doch es ist Offtopic, könnte das ein Mod mal bitte ausgliedern? Es geht hier um Turing und keine Wakü / usw


----------



## RX480 (16. Februar 2019)

chaotium schrieb:


> Doch es ist Offtopic, könnte das ein Mod mal bitte ausgliedern? Es geht hier um Turing und keine Wakü / usw



Frag mal Bow_Wazoo , ob Gehäuselüfter für Miefquirl uninteressant sind. (= 99,9 % der Turings)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/515861-nvidia-turing-laberthread-237.html#post9705040

Ohne UV hat Turing zwar einen hohen Takt aber auch mehr Abwärme als Pascal.
Da kann es im alten Gehäuse schon mal ne Nachrüstung brauchen.


----------



## ShirKhan (16. Februar 2019)

Bin mit dem Thema hier raus. Sorry für die Irritationen.


----------



## Snowhack (16. Februar 2019)

Wenn wir gerade bei dem Thema Wasserkühlung sind hier ist meine für das System: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht die schöneste aber extrem effizient die Gute !


----------



## RX480 (20. Februar 2019)

Duvar hats gerade entdeckt:  Ti für 999,-€
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## Snowhack (20. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Duvar hats gerade entdeckt:  Ti für 999,-€
> Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de



Das ist ein **guter** Preis. 


hahahah

Was denkt sich MF nur dabei ?


----------



## Snowhack (23. Februar 2019)

Neuer NVIDIA Treiber:  

Version:	419.17  WHQL
Freigabedatum:	22.02.2019
Betriebssystem:	Windows 10 64-bit
Sprache:	Deutsch
Dateigröße:	549.22 MB

GEFORCE GAME READY DRIVER	419.17 WHQL

Game Ready
Provides the optimal gaming experience for Anthem and DiRT Rally 2.0

Gaming Technology
Includes support for NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1660 Ti graphics cards


----------



## ShirKhan (25. Februar 2019)

Wer kann hiermit was anfangen? Custom DSR Tool


----------



## DARPA (25. Februar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Wer kann hiermit was anfangen? Custom DSR Tool



Das Tool ist genial, kenne ich noch von früher. Damit kann man eigene DSR Faktoren / Auflösungen festlegen und nutzen.
Hat er jetzt scheinbar aktualisiert. Gute Sache!


----------



## HisN (25. Februar 2019)

Wobei halt die Frage ist: Reicht das im Treiber vorhandene, kinderleicht zu bedienende Tool nicht aus?
Naja, eventuell für Spezialfälle wie wenn ein Surround läuft ...

AHHHH .. ich seh schon .... damit ist der Wahnsinn möglich *g* 
Nun gut, hat auch seine Berechtigung und Orbmu2k hat schon viel geile Tools auf die User losgelassen.


----------



## DARPA (25. Februar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> AHHHH .. ich seh schon .... damit ist der Wahnsinn möglich *g*



Jap, wenn man wieder zu viel Leistung über ist


----------



## ShirKhan (25. Februar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Naja, eventuell für Spezialfälle wie wenn ein Surround läuft ...





DARPA schrieb:


> Jap, wenn man wieder zu viel Leistung über ist


Dann werd ich wohl Half-Life 2 rauskramen müssen.


----------



## HisN (25. Februar 2019)

Haha, mit einer 1070 hat man da noch locker 200 FPS in 8K ... ich schätze 16K ist angesagt ... 
Ich bin übrigens erstaunt, dass unsere Grakas nicht irgendwann mal dicht machen, weil z.b. das Rendertarget von MS auf 16K Seitenlänge begrenzt ist oder so .. Frag mich wirklich langsam wo die Grenze liegt.


----------



## ShirKhan (25. Februar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Naja, eventuell für Spezialfälle wie wenn ein Surround läuft ...


Nix da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade.


----------



## HisN (25. Februar 2019)

Wäre auch zu schön gewesen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Februar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Wer kann hiermit was anfangen? Custom DSR Tool



cooles Tool

gerade mal bisschen Witcher 3 und Watch Dogs 2 auf 8K gedaddelt xD


----------



## ShirKhan (26. Februar 2019)

[ot]@RawMangoJuli: Was ist mit dem Eiswolf passiert? Da gibt's doch sicher eine Geschichte (Link) dazu?[/ot]


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Februar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> [ot]@RawMangoJuli: Was ist mit dem Eiswolf passiert? Da gibt's doch sicher eine Geschichte (Link) dazu?[/ot]



hat nervige Geräusche gemacht, deswegen hab ich wieder auf den standard Kühler umgebaut

danach is mir aufgefallen, dass ich einfach nicht ordentlich Entlüftet hab

bis jetzt hab ich aber keine Lust mehr gehab es wieder umzubauen xD ... vllt wenn es wieder wärmer wird


läuft sogar ganz gut in 8K

Witcher 3 auf hoch ohne PostProcessing 30-32 FpS

und Watch Dogs 2 auf nem Mix aus Med und High mit Ultra Texturen so bei 35 bis 45 FpS (aber mit Temporal Filtering aktiviert)


----------



## Snowhack (1. März 2019)

Hallo meine Turing Freunde   

Wollte mach Anfragen wie groß die Interesse ist bei euch an Low Buget Karten, 

Wie GTX 1650, 1660,1660Ti  (Welche Modelle) 

Wollte einen großen Einkauf machen und mal Karten Testen.


***kein Asus (hab gegen diese Firma eine Abneigung entwickelt)


----------



## Gurdi (1. März 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Hallo meine Turing Freunde
> 
> Wollte mach Anfragen wie groß die Interesse ist bei euch an Low Buget Karten,
> 
> ...



Hau raus, neue Zahlen und Benchmarks kann man immer gebrauchen. Langzeit frametimes mit Ocat währen mal interessant wegen den 6GB.


----------



## RX480 (1. März 2019)

Sorry hier stand Müll.

btw.
Schönes Video von Snow bei D2. Gute Haltungsnoten bei der Rolle!


----------



## Ralle@ (2. März 2019)

RTX 2080 TI @ 1835 / 7500 @ 0,850 Volt

Metro 2035 / 1440p / Max Settings / RT OFF / 85 FPS / 325W
Metro 2035 / 1440p / Max Settings / RT ON / 73 FPS / 366W
Metro 2035 / 1440p / Max Settings / RT & DLSS ON / 81 FPS / 366W

RayTracing schlägt mit 40W zu buche und undervolt Setting was vorher IMMER stabil war ist es mit RayTracing nicht mehr. Ich musste 0,020 Volt anheben damit Metro 2035 stabil läuft. Also für Turing Karten nehme ich aktuell jetzt Metro 2035 als Stabilitätstest.


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2019)

Ist das der Verbrauch vom kompletten System oder schluckt die Karte so extrem viel trotz UV. Schaffe meinte ja da wären 150W drin bei der 2080Ti mit max UV soweit ich mich entsinne.


----------



## Ralle@ (2. März 2019)

Der Gesamtverbrauch.
Und eine 150W 2080 TI will ich sehen, nicht mal mit Max. Undervolt kommt man da hin. 200W ja, eventuell 190W mit FPS Cap aber 150W nie und nimmer, sofern die Karte in den vollen 3D Takt fährt.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (2. März 2019)

Also Instabilität vom UV bei RT kann ich bestätigen, wobei ich nicht geprüft hatte ab wann das ganze Stabil wird.
Das ich bei RT einen höheren Verbrauch habe, ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen. Muss ich mal testen, war bei RT meist auf Performance und Aussehen fokussiert, danke für die Info


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Der Gesamtverbrauch.
> Und eine 150W 2080 TI will ich sehen, nicht mal mit Max. Undervolt kommt man da hin. 200W ja, eventuell 190W mit FPS Cap aber 150W nie und nimmer, sofern die Karte in den vollen 3D Takt fährt.



Ups er sprach von der 2080 @ 150W und der 2080 Ti @200W mit inkl. leichtem OC, hatte es wohl falsch in Erinnerung...


----------



## Snowhack (2. März 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Der Gesamtverbrauch.
> Und eine 150W 2080 TI will ich sehen, nicht mal mit Max. Undervolt kommt man da hin. 200W ja, eventuell 190W mit FPS Cap aber 150W nie und nimmer, sofern die Karte in den vollen 3D Takt fährt.



Ne es geht wirklich auch bei einer 2080Ti bis 150 Watt.

allerdings brauchbare MHZ  sind was anders. (1440Mhz) (0.725VCore) 

die leistung reicht aber noch um Division 2 in Ultra mit 50-55 FPS zu Spielen.


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2019)

Dann lass mal Firestrike Extrem/Ultra Stresstest laufen und poste die max Werte von GPU-Z.


----------



## Ralle@ (2. März 2019)

Gerade herausgefunden dass man mit der neuesten Afterburner Beta die RTX 2080 TI noch weiter runter zwingen kann mit dem Curve Editor.
Also gleich mal etwas rumgespielt und 1,5 GHZ bei 0,750 Volt eingestellt. 
Beim Timespy und Superposition Benchmark komm ich auf knapp 160W bei 100% GPU Last.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit weniger MHZ oder weniger Volt geht die Karte sicher auch auf unter 150W.
Gesamtverbrauch vom System lag bei 220 - 228W.


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2019)

Was waren denn die max Werte beim Verbrauch, kannst du mal auf max klicken bzw 2 mal in das Feld neben der Wattanzeige?
Bei der Pascal Ti muss ich mindestens schon 0.762V anlegen, weil auch wenn ich auf 0.7V fixiere, geht die Karte unter Last direkt auf ~0.76V, von dem her habe ich auf diesen Punkt hin optimiert.
Was mich auch interessieren würde ist, wv dieTuring Karte verbraucht, um wie ich hier mit der 1080 Ti ~6430 Grafikpunkte zu erreichen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...n-die-geforce-rtx-2080-a-118.html#post9758685
Habe zwar den Speichertakt nicht maximiert und bei meiner Karte nur +400 angelegt, von dem her sollte schon ein realistischen UV Profil angelegt werden.
In Spielen @ 4K habe ich mit diesem Settings rund 157W Verbrauch.


----------



## Snowhack (3. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dann lass mal Firestrike Extrem/Ultra Stresstest laufen und poste die max Werte von GPU-Z.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1jwxcGKr8k

FIRE STRIKE ULTRA 1.1

FIRE STRIKE ULTRA STRESS TEST 1.1


----------



## Ralle@ (3. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was waren denn die max Werte beim Verbrauch, kannst du mal auf max klicken bzw 2 mal in das Feld neben der Wattanzeige?
> Bei der Pascal Ti muss ich mindestens schon 0.762V anlegen, weil auch wenn ich auf 0.7V fixiere, geht die Karte unter Last direkt auf ~0.76V, von dem her habe ich auf diesen Punkt hin optimiert.
> Was mich auch interessieren würde ist, wv dieTuring Karte verbraucht, um wie ich hier mit der 1080 Ti ~6430 Grafikpunkte zu erreichen



0.7 Volt gehen auch nicht.
Unter die Spannung die im Idle anliegt kann man nicht gehen. Ich kann es zwar auswählen aber übernommen wird sie nicht. Ich kann als absolutes Minimum 0,718 auswählen, da muss ich mich aber mal mit den MHZ rantasten, weil meine Karte da sehr zickig wird.


----------



## Snowhack (4. März 2019)

hier mal ein Vergleichsbild aus BF5 zzgl. Video




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLPyPbuzwF0


----------



## HisN (4. März 2019)

Ich kann mich auch nicht entscheiden ob DLSS oder DSLL, aber ich glaub es nennt sich *D*eep*L*earning*S*uper*S*ampling

Danke für den Vergleich.


----------



## Snowhack (4. März 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich kann mich auch nicht entscheiden ob DLSS oder DSLL, aber ich glaub es nennt sich *D*eep*L*earning*S*uper*S*ampling
> 
> Danke für den Vergleich.



hab ich schon geändert


----------



## HisN (4. März 2019)

Das ist wie mit dem verkackten Treiber-Versionen. Ist es jetzt DCH oder DHC was MS durchdrücken möchte? *g*


----------



## Snowhack (5. März 2019)

hab mir heute einen neuen Lüfter gekauft für meine Radiatoren  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2000mm Lüfter


----------



## IICARUS (5. März 2019)

Ach wie klein und niedlich... das ist meiner...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhack (6. März 2019)

so hier noch Grüße aus dem heimischen Rechner  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. März 2019)

Edit: bei nochmaligem Testen machts jetzt komischerweise keinen Unterschied mehr xD



der neuste Treiber bringt mir beim Witcher 3 ganz paar FpS mehr im CPU Limit

könnte daran liegen


Fixed Issues

.
.

NVDisplay.Container.exe causes high CPU usage. [200496099]


----------



## ShirKhan (7. März 2019)

Afterburner 4.6.0 Final wird nun angeboten.


----------



## IICARUS (7. März 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Afterburner 4.6.0 Final wird nun angeboten.


Danke, soeben die aktuelle Version gezogen: MSI Afterburner 4.6.0 Final (v14820) Download
Der Rivatuner Statistics Server wird auch auf die  v7.2.1 Final Version mit geupdatet.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (10. März 2019)

Kurzes DLSS und Raytracing Update meinerseits.

Metro Exodus gefällt mir soweit sehr gut.
Die Grafik ist Bombe. Raytracing lässt das Game noch ein ganzes Stück realistischer wirken.
Durch DLSS ist auch die Performance überhaupt kein Problem.
Das Game ist sehr gut programmiert. Mit der 2080 kann ich es wunderbar smooth mit 4K, auf Ultra und Rtx auf hoch zocken.
HDR ist leider unbrauchbar. Die Gammakurve ist nämlich komplett misslungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Fotos kommt es nicht so richtig rüber, aber in live wirkt das Game mit Raytracing wesentlich realistischer


----------



## HisN (10. März 2019)

Wärend die Leute mit Oled-Glotze erzählen dass HDR DAS Feature vom Game ist.


----------



## chaotium (10. März 2019)

Ich werde Metro Exodus nochmal durchspielen, wenn dann der Turing Nachfolger es besser macht 
Das RTX Bild von oben macht schon hungrig


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (10. März 2019)

Ich zocke nur auf einem 65 Zoll Oled und bin grundsätzlich absolut begeistert, wie Games darauf aussehen.
Wer sich einmal an das Oled Bild gewöhnt hat ,will nichts anderes mehr.

Die maximale Helligkeit, bzw. dass maximale Kontrastverhältnis kann mein 65b6d *nur* im HDR Modus darstellen.
Ohne HDR erreicht das Gerät ca. 600nits, im HDR knapp 800nits.

Doch was nützt dass alles, wenn die Entwickler es nicht vernünftig umsetzen können.
Wie gesagt, die Gammakurve ist im HdR Modus dermaßen verbastelt, dass man sich fragt, ob gewisse Leute, Hirnaussetzer hatten
Alles wirkt extrem matschig, weil dunkle Bereiche viel zu hell dargestellt werden.

Ein sehr gutes Beispiel , wie HDR richtig eingesetzt , grandios aussehen kann, ist Resident Evil 7.


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht für mich eher so aus, als ob die Beleuchtung ohne RT total für den Popo ist. (mit Absicht?)
Wenn das Licht zum Fenster so reinkommt wie in Bild RT, dann muss einfach auch im Bild oRT mehr Licht hinten ankommen,
sonst gäbe es ja net die Spiegelung rechts am Felsen.

Gerade mit HDR sollten solche dunklen Bereiche gar kein Problem sein. 
(In gut programmierten Games.)

RT off und HDR on wäre mal interessant.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (10. März 2019)

Glaub mir, HDR, egal ob mit, oder ohne RT, willst du nicht sehen...


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

Sieht für mich so aus, als ob die vol. Beleuchtung nur mit RT aktiviert ist. (buggy Gameengine)

mal z.Vgl.:
Gerade in SoTR sieht man schön die vol. Beleuchtung.


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Sieht für mich eher so aus, als ob die Beleuchtung ohne RT total für den Popo ist. (mit Absicht?)
> Wenn das Licht zum Fenster so reinkommt wie in Bild RT, dann muss einfach auch im Bild oRT mehr Licht hinten ankommen,
> sonst gäbe es ja net die Spiegelung rechts am Felsen.
> 
> ...



Kann ich nur bestätigen, wahnsinn was für eine Atmosphere geschaffen wird, ich fand es gerade in Tunneln mit wenigen Lichtquellen beeindruckend, wenn dann diverse Bewohner  durch die Lichtstrahlen huschen und die Schatten dementsprechend wanderten, zusammen mit den Spiegelungen wirklich super... Die Bildraten waren auch ok. Nach BF V dachte ich auch nicht, dass die mich nochmal einfangen mit RT... Ich denke RT wird gerade in Spielen mit Schauriger/Dunkler Umgebung, in der ein Gänsehaut erzeugt werden soll, ein Gamechanger... Oh man RE 7, Outlast oder RE 2 mit RT wäre sicherlich bombastisch...


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2019)

BF5 ist mit dem letzten Update mit dem Raytracing DLSS auch viel besser geworden.
Zuvor konnte ich zum Teil noch nicht mal das Spiel starten.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (10. März 2019)

Ich träume von Bf1 mit Rtx und DLSS. Das habe ich nämlich noch nicht gezockt


----------



## Snowhack (11. März 2019)

Kurze INFO: 

mit dem  

*GeForce Game Ready Driver  Version 419.35 *  (05.03.2019] 

kann ich  kein Battlefield V mehr  spielen  Abstutz nach dem Start eines Matches.

(Mal schauen wenn der neu Treiber für Division 2 kommt ob es wieder geht)


----------



## HisN (11. März 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich müsste ja der Aufschrei größer sein, wenn das viele User betreffen sollte.


----------



## SteMeX (12. März 2019)

Ist eigentlich bekannt, warum die Verfügbarkeit der guten Custom 2080ti immer noch so schlecht ist?

Ich hatte die Tage mal wieder mit mir gerungen, dann den Gedanken aber wieder verworfen, da z.B. eine MSI 2080ti Gaming X Trio überhaupt nicht verfügbar ist.


----------



## Snowhack (12. März 2019)

SteMeX schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich bekannt, warum die Verfügbarkeit der guten Custom 2080ti immer noch so schlecht ist?
> 
> Ich hatte die Tage mal wieder mit mir gerungen, dann den Gedanken aber wieder verworfen, da z.B. eine MSI 2080ti Gaming X Trio überhaupt nicht verfügbar ist.




Also wenn ich mir das gerade so anschauen 

Sind sehr viele Karten Verfügung 


Bei Caseking sind die ersten 1  1/3 Seiten von der RTX 2080Ti alle lagernd. 

Asus - Zotac  nur einige Exoten sind nicht lagernd und ohne Lieferdatum. 

Aber in der Preisklasse von 1400€ ist eine gute Verfügbarkeit gegeben bei den guten HST Karten. 

Würde dir zu eine Gigabyte Auros empfehlen  als Alternative  oder eine  FTW3 Gaming iCX2

Leistungsstarke Kühler und leise.


----------



## Metamorph83 (12. März 2019)

Hier mal ein Schnäppchen bei Alternate.


----------



## RtZk (12. März 2019)

Ist aber wohl ein non A Chip oder?


----------



## Metamorph83 (12. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ist aber wohl ein non A Chip oder?



Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass es keiner ist.


----------



## RX480 (12. März 2019)

280W reicht doch Dicke für ein schönes UVen ala Ralle aus.(ist bei DualFan eh Ende Fahnenstange)


----------



## Ralle@ (13. März 2019)

Das geht auch noch weiter runter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist aktuell mein undervolt Setting.
Reicht für alles aus, die Karte boostet knapp über 1,5 GHZ und ich komme bei den Games selten über 200W Gesamtsystem.

Assassins Creed Odyssey - 1440p - max Setting - *215 - 222W*
The Witcher 3 - 1440p - max Setting - *163 - 180W*
Metro Exodus - 1440p - max Setting - *227 - 253W*
Shadow of the Tomb Raider - 1440p - max Setting - *174 - 186W*
Mass Effect Andromeda - 1440p - max Setting - *165 - 179W*
Battlefield V - 1440p - max Setting - *189 - 204W*

Die Karte erreicht dabei zwischen 47 und 53° und ist absolut unhörbar. den VRAM Takt habe ich etwas angehoben um ein FPS zu generieren, bringt erstaunlich viel muss ich sagen. Es gibt auch viel zu wenig undervolt 2080 TI Karten, die meisten wollen einfach max Takt haben und opfern da nicht selten 80W für gerade mal 50W oder 1 FPS wenns hoch kommt. Ich kann meine Phoenix GS auch auf knapp 2,1 GHZ prügeln (für kurze Zeit da dann Power Target und Temperatur die Karte auf 2050 MHZ runter drücken) und das System braucht dann bei Metro Exodus statt den *253W *satte *477W*. Klar, ich habe dann 18 FPS mehr aber die Karte läuft am absoluten Limit, mit leise ist dann auch nichts mehr und verbrauch für das gleiche Spielerlebnis einfach unnötig viel Strom.


----------



## ShirKhan (13. März 2019)

Beeindruckend. So was geht, wenn die eigene Karte eigentlich oversized ist für die aktuellen Ansprüche, was ich bei einer 2080ti für 1440p mal unterstelle.

Wer seine Karte - plus Reserve - passend zur Auflösung gekauft hat und passend zu den Ziel-FPS in fordernden Spielen, wird weiterhin versuchen, maximalen Takt zu erzielen, auch um den Preis höheren Verbrauchs. Dafür wird er sich mit dem Gedanken beruhigen, höhere Stromkosten von vornherein durch einen niedrigeren Kartenpreis eingespart zu haben.

Ich glaube aber gern, dass so extremes Undervolting ein gutes Gefühl macht.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. März 2019)

gibts hier Halo Fans? ^^

YouTube


----------



## Metamorph83 (13. März 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> gibts hier Halo Fans? ^^
> 
> YouTube



Als Fan würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen, aber ich spiele es gern..


----------



## RX480 (13. März 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Das geht auch noch weiter runter.
> Das ist aktuell mein undervolt Setting.
> Reicht für alles aus, die Karte boostet knapp über 1,5 GHZ und ich komme bei den Games selten über 200W Gesamtsystem.
> 
> ...





nilssohn schrieb:


> Beeindruckend. So was geht, wenn die eigene Karte eigentlich oversized ist für die aktuellen Ansprüche, was ich bei einer 2080ti für 1440p mal unterstelle.
> Ich glaube aber gern, dass so extremes Undervolting ein gutes Gefühl macht.



Wenn man mit 4k-inGameDownsampling leben kann ist ein 1440p-HDR600-Moni ne echt feine Sache.(sehr flexibel einsetzbar)
Sehe bei meinem 32" mit 1m Abstand auch keine Veranlassung für nen echten 4k. (Der alte 4k ohne HDR steht daneben)

Interessanterweise ist Es dann egal ob man ne Ti@air UVed oder ne nonTi @h2o OCed laufen lässt.(nimmt sich preislich net viel - bei Schnäppchen)
Und die Ti hätte kleine Vorteile beim Streamen wg. des mehr Vrams.

btw.
Wer jetzt net im Outlet zugeschlagen hat muss leider bei MF 999,-€ löhnen:
11GB Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 Ti | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Mitchpuken (14. März 2019)

Ich hätte eine Frage zum VRAM Verbrauch. Soweit mir bekannt nimmt sich ein Spiel, sofern ausreichend VRAM vorhanden, so viel wie es will/braucht, zb 6,9/8gb. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es bei 6/6gb zwingend schlechter läuft. (Ruckler oder so).

Wenn ich jetzt alles, außer die gewünschte Auflösung auf das absolute Minimum stelle, bekomme ich dann de minimalen VRAM Verbrauch, den das Spiel wirklich benötigt oder kann es immer noch weniger sein?


----------



## gaussmath (14. März 2019)

Die Palit kann man nehmen oder? Ist ein A-Chip und hat Samsung RAM?!


----------



## DARPA (14. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Die Palit kann man nehmen oder? Ist ein A-Chip und hat Samsung RAM?!



Meinst du die 2080Ti Palit Dual?

Die hat (offiziell) nen non-A Chip. 1545 MHz ist Referenz Boost.
Was wirklich bei dir ankommt, kann natürlich anders aussehen.


----------



## gaussmath (14. März 2019)

Ach, ich weiß nicht. Wenn, dann würde ich die nehmen: 11GB MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GAMING X TRIO Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 | Mindfactory.de
Aber der Preis ist... zum abgewöhnen.


----------



## blautemple (14. März 2019)

Ob du einen Non A oder einen A Chip hast ist außerhalb von Benchmarks sowieso nicht fühlbar. Da geht es am Ende um die letzten 5 bis, im Extremfall, vllt 10%.


----------



## RX480 (14. März 2019)

Ob A oder nonA ist erstmal egal, solange das Powerlimit reicht (zur Not auch per Flash) für den verbauten Kühler.(x)
Die Palit ist mit den 280W für DualFan ausreichend gepowered. (250TDP+12% = 280W)
Vllt. kann Ralle mal in 4k-Downsampling FFXIV-Benchmark schauen wieviel V bei 280W möglich sind.

(x) Ein gutes Bsp. ist der Mod von Nillson mit der 2070Armor - nonA.(geflashed)
Kurzreview: Performancegewinn einer Non-A RTX 2070 durch Bios Flash
Ergo, es gibt auch bei nonA gute Chips.

btw.
Nur für einen Umbau auf h2o sollte man auf A-Chip bei der 2080 und Ti gehen, weil Es mehr Auswahl an Bios gibt.


----------



## hwk (14. März 2019)

gibt es für die RTX 2080 / 2080 Ti ein non-A BIOS mit erhöhtem PowerTarget? Für die 2070er gibts ja eins von Gigabyte afaik.


----------



## Snowhack (14. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ach, ich weiß nicht. Wenn, dann würde ich die nehmen: 11GB MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GAMING X TRIO Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 | Mindfactory.de
> Aber der Preis ist... zum abgewöhnen.



Sei mir nicht böse, 

Wenn du so bei 1339€ denkst für eine RTX 2080Ti solltest eventuell zur RTX 2080 oder R7 greifen.  
Weil dieser Preis für diese Karte(Modell) aktuell spitze ist.


----------



## gaussmath (14. März 2019)

Sei mir nicht böse, aber was soll an über 1300 Euro spitze sein? ^^


----------



## RX480 (14. März 2019)

hwk schrieb:


> gibt es für die RTX 2080 / 2080 Ti ein non-A BIOS mit erhöhtem PowerTarget? Für die 2070er gibts ja eins von Gigabyte afaik.



Wahrscheinlich ist Es besser 50,-€ drauf zu legen und die Gaming Pro für 1049,-€ zu holen. ( ID..E07)
11GB Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GamingPro Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 Ti | Mindfactory.de

Vllt. hat Die schon Jemand und konnte auf die GamingProOC flashen.
VGA Bios Collection: Palit RTX 2080 Ti 11 GB | TechPowerUp


----------



## gaussmath (14. März 2019)

@RX480: Was ist der Unterschied? Kann man die etwas teurere Version flashen? Ist es ein A-Chip?


----------



## RX480 (14. März 2019)

Denke mal ja.
Es geht nach der ID vom Bios, ob geflashed werden kann. (das neue und das alte Bios müssen diesselbe Chip-ID haben)
Die GamingproOC hat sogar ne gleiche Sub-ID. Außerdem steht der Typ  auf dem Chip.

Dann gibt es einige User die auch eine andere Marke nehmen konnten.(andere Sub-ID)
Da ginge dann sogar noch mehr W.
VGA Bios Collection: EVGA RTX 2080 Ti 11 GB | TechPowerUp

edit:
Oder man versucht sein Glück mit ner gebinnten 2080-A für 698,-€:
8GB KFA2 GeForce RTX 2080 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
und 292W-Bios:
VGA Bios Collection: EVGA RTX 2080 8 GB | TechPowerUp


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (17. März 2019)

Metro knallt**

Hier noch n kleiner Rtx on/off Vergleich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Twt29QC0d98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RtZk (17. März 2019)

Hat man eigentlich jemals noch etwas von dem Schatten RT gehört? Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl als hätte Nvidia es ganz hinten angestellt, wobei das wohl auch richtig war, da der Unterschied selbst bei der Demo kaum aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Gurdi (17. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Hat man eigentlich jemals noch etwas von dem Schatten RT gehört? Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl als hätte Nvidia es ganz hinten angestellt, wobei das wohl auch richtig war, da der Unterschied selbst bei der Demo kaum aufgefallen ist.



TombRaider sollte es ja schon längst haben, aber irgendwas hakt da wahrscheinlich. Es gab ja nochmal kurz Gerüchte das ein Patch zum 1660ti Launch kommen sollte, aber darum ist es auch wieder still.
Ich denke man wird es nicht mehr sehen bei SOTTR, auch sonst sieht die Pipeline etwas dünn aus aktuell bzgl. RTX Effekte. Ich glaube Mechwarrior ist der einzige Titel mit Ankündigung aktuell oder? Ach und Asetto Corsa, aber das läuft stand heute nicht mal ohne RTX flüssig, selbst ne 2080ti kriegt da keine 60Fps gebacken in WQHD.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ach und Asetto Corsa, aber das läuft stand heute nicht mal ohne RTX flüssig, selbst ne 2080ti kriegt da keine 60Fps gebacken in WQHD.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Gerade getestet. 
UHD, Alles auf den höchsten Settings (nur ohne Motion Blur), 19 KI Gegner und ich bin als letzter gestartet, Tag und kein Regen. So das recht viel vor mir dargestellt werden muß. Und ich hatte konstant über 60 fps. Als die KI mir davon fuhr (weil ich 1. nur das Gamepad zu Hand hatte und 2. ich absolut aus der Übung bin) auch bis 80 fps. Also schlechte Performance kann ich auf keinen Fall bestätigen.


----------



## IICARUS (17. März 2019)

Gurdi vergisst gelegentlich das er sich im im Nvidia Bereich bewegt... da läuft es meist anders ab als mit AMD Grafikkarten.


----------



## Gurdi (17. März 2019)

Hab halb noch den etwas älteren Bench aus der Beta im Kopf. Aktuelle benches dazu gibts ja nicht wirklich.
In ner Beta ist aber auch viel im Fluss, ich hab trotzdem so meine Zweifel bei der UE Engine. Die ist nicht gerade für überagende Performance bekannt.

Eine Ti im AMD Bereich wäre mir aber auch neu


----------



## IICARUS (17. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Eine Ti im AMD Bereich wäre mir aber auch neu


Das liegt daran weil du dich hier zu viel herum treibst und irgendwo hängst du auch an uns...


----------



## Gurdi (17. März 2019)

Man muss seine Freunde die noch Grün hinter den Ohren sind ja mal gelegentlich aufklären


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (17. März 2019)

Unterstützt the division 2 eigentlich Raytracing, oder DLSS?


----------



## HisN (17. März 2019)

Nope.


----------



## RX480 (18. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Eine Ti im AMD Bereich wäre mir aber auch neu



Ralle hat sowohl als auch und postet in beiden Threads.
Ist aus meiner Sicht auch kein Konkurrenzkampf, weil Ti und R7 ganz andere Preisklassen sind.
Die nonTi ist eher ne Frage des Monis und der Philosophie. 

Interessant ist immer noch zusätzlich DaHell63 mit seinem guten Sys.
The Divison 2 Benchmark


----------



## CvBuron (18. März 2019)

Hat jemand von euch auch ab und zu das Problem, das nach ein wenig Zocken der Bildschirm ab und zu flackert ? 

Recht schlecht sieht man es hier: YouTube

Von selbst behebt sich das nicht mehr, aber wenn ich den Grafikkartentreiber per Win+Shift+Strg+B neustarte, hört es sofort auf und alles ist wieder normal. Gigabyte RTX 2080ti @2.1 GHz (7500 Mem) an ASUS PG279Q (Gsync on, 165hz).


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. März 2019)

DXR bald auch mit Pascal?

VideoCardz.com auf Twitter: "New ray tracing? 
For Pascal? 
🤔"


----------



## lokran (18. März 2019)

Hat irgendjemand hier Erfahrung im Zusammenhang Netzteile und Spulenfiepen bei der 2080ti?

Ich frage nur, weil ich mir kürzlich besagte Karte und ein Straight Power 11 geholt habe. Man liest stellenweise, dass das auf das Netzteil zurückzuführen sein könnte, daher überlege ich, das NT zurückzuschicken und ein anderes auszuprobieren, aber weiß noch nicht, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt bzw. ob es etwas bringen könnte.

Gibt es da wirklich solche Unterschiede in Bauart und Qualität der Netzteile oder ist es einzig auf die MOSFETS und COILS auf der Karte zurückzuführen?


----------



## lokran (18. März 2019)

CvBuron schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch auch ab und zu das Problem, das nach ein wenig Zocken der Bildschirm ab und zu flackert ?
> 
> Recht schlecht sieht man es hier: YouTube
> 
> Von selbst behebt sich das nicht mehr, aber wenn ich den Grafikkartentreiber per Win+Shift+Strg+B neustarte, hört es sofort auf und alles ist wieder normal. Gigabyte RTX 2080ti @2.1 GHz (7500 Mem) an ASUS PG279Q (Gsync on, 165hz).



Hast du mehrere Bildschirme? In den Driver-notes steht doch immer was von wegen "known issue", dass es im Zusammenhang mit mehreren Monitoren, wo einer Gsync hat und andere nicht, zu Flackern kommen kann. Weiß aber nicht genau, ob ich das korrekt in Erinnerung habe, bei mir tritt es jedenfalls manchmal auch auf.


----------



## RX480 (18. März 2019)

Hol Dir im Zweifelsfall ein NT, wo Du von Multirail auf Singlerail umschalten kannst.


----------



## lokran (18. März 2019)

Edit:

Habe jetzt beim Dark Power Pro 11 gelesen in der Produktbeschreibung:"Erhöhter Output der 12V-Kondensatoren reduziert unerwünschte Feedback-Geräusche von Grafikkarten"

Und das sagen auch einige Userrezensionen, dass sie vorher Whining hatten und damit wäre es weg gewesen, daher werde ich dieses jetzt mal testen. Hatte Alternativ noch an das Seasonic Focus Platinum gedacht, aber das ist ja ein reines Singlerail und bei DPP scheint man ja umstellen zu können.


----------



## RX480 (19. März 2019)

Mir gefällt bei HisN immer das Corsair-Tool mit Input vs. Output.
850 Watt Corsair RMi Series RM850i Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 800W | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

Oder brauchst Du die 1200W vom Dark Power Pro 11 für max. OCen der CPU+mGPU ? Willst Du ne große CPU einbauen ?
Schätze mal das bei vernünftigem Betrieb von ner normalen CPU+2x GPU auch die 850W reichen.


----------



## gaussmath (19. März 2019)

Gibt's eigentlich 2019 jetzt noch 7nm Kram von Nvidia oder nicht?


----------



## Gurdi (19. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich 2019 jetzt noch 7nm Kram von Nvidia oder nicht?



Unwahrscheinlich dass das aktuelle LineUp so schnell ersetzt wird.
Aber es gibt wohl doch bald RT in SOTTR, zumindest ist es mal auf Folien jetzt zu finden.


----------



## RtZk (19. März 2019)

Gab es gestern nichts zu Ampere? Denn eigentlich sollte Volta bald einen Nachfolger bekommen.


----------



## HisN (19. März 2019)

Mitbekommen?

Notiz - Shadow of the Tomb Raider: Der Raytracing-DLSS-Patch fuer Nvidia Turing ist da | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## xNitrobongx (19. März 2019)

Ich nutze das DPP11 750W und meine Karte zirpt unter Last wie n Bienenstock. Musste mit UV ran. Habe aber Multirail laufen umd den OCK Schalter nicht eingebaut. 
Kannst ja mal berichten obs bei dir was gebracht hat mit dem Singlerail Betrieb.


----------



## RX480 (19. März 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Mitbekommen?
> Notiz - Shadow of the Tomb Raider: Der Raytracing-DLSS-Patch fuer Nvidia Turing ist da | ComputerBase Forum



Schöne Screenshots im Forum.
HDR allone sieht fast besser aus. Statt mehr sekundäres Licht(aus Reflektion)  wie bei Metro, scheints hier mit RT dunkler zu werden.
Denke mal die vol. Beleuchtung war vorher schon gut.
(Das mit den Blumen ist natürlich merkwürdig.)


----------



## lokran (19. März 2019)

xNitrobongx schrieb:


> Ich nutze das DPP11 750W und meine Karte zirpt unter Last wie n Bienenstock. Musste mit UV ran. Habe aber Multirail laufen umd den OCK Schalter nicht eingebaut.
> Kannst ja mal berichten obs bei dir was gebracht hat mit dem Singlerail Betrieb.



Danke für die Info, macht mich ja jetzt schon wieder skeptischer, was ich ohnehin schon war. Aber wollte halt nichts unversucht lassen und in der Tat werde ich dann auch mal auf Single Rail umschalten, wenn das NT morgen kommt. Mein Problem ist halt, dass mein Case hinten offen ist. müsste es also praktisch weiter weg stellen von mir alternativ.

Hab auch von einem gelesen, der meinte, dass er die Backplate weggelassen hat von seinem Waterblock und das hätte es auch massiv reduziert, was ich mir nur bedingt erklären kann. Eher vielleicht noch durch den Umstand, dass je nachdem, wie man den Kühlkörper bzw. Backplate aufschraubt, mehr oder weniger Druck auf die MOSFETS oder COILS gegeben wird bzw. das PCB auch etwas anders "gespannt" ist und das mag ja vielleicht in der Tonlage etwas ändern, weil die Wärmeleitpads ja draufdrücken, aber das ist nur meine laienhafte Herleitung.


----------



## Ralle@ (20. März 2019)

Mein gutes Lepa Max Gold 800W NT ist auch schon gut 5 Jahre alt und hat bis jetzt noch alles gestemmt, ist halt gute alte Enermax Technik mit Single Rail.
Einzig 2 Vega 64 LC @ max OC haben es zum abschalten gebracht, davor hat es aber noch knapp 920W rausgehauen.


----------



## RX480 (21. März 2019)

EK Releases Aluminium-based Fluid Gaming RTX Water Blocks | OC3D News


----------



## Snowhack (22. März 2019)

nach kurzer Pause: 

hier ein Video zum The Division 2 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlhEyqyabCg


----------



## Snowhack (22. März 2019)

So und weil es so schön schnell ging noch das hier: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8e3ihTt2vs


----------



## RX480 (23. März 2019)

Wie immer schöne Videos!
Die Palit(A) ist immer noch für 1049,-€ zu haben.

Ne Nr. kleiner die KFA2 2080(A) für 699,-€ +1x Game:
KFA2 GeForce(R) RTX 2080 OC (28NSL6UCT7OK) Grafikkarte kaufen | SATURN


----------



## IICARUS (23. März 2019)

@RX480
Bekommst du eine Prämie für die ganzen Angebote die du immer hier einstellst...


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (23. März 2019)

Gibt's mittlerweile ein Programm, welches mir bei DX12 die fps anzeigen kann?

Speziell bei Metro Exodus...
Vielecht Spiel-intern?


----------



## IICARUS (23. März 2019)

Mit dem MSI Afterburner geht es.
Dazu einfach nur das OSD einrichten.

Manche Spiele beinhalten solch eine Anzeige auch direkt aus dem Spiel her oder per Client.
Speziell zu Metro Exodus kann ich jetzt nichts zu beitragen, da ich das Spiel nicht habe, aber mit dem Afterburner bekommt man überall ein OSD mit angezeigt.


----------



## HisN (23. März 2019)

Hab da im AB auch keine Problemchen mit.
Vielleicht keine uralte Version nutzen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (23. März 2019)

Neuste Version ist drauf.
OSD zeigt so ziemlich alles an, ausser fps...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RAM wird angezeigt, FPS nicht. Siehe links oben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Raytracing, läßt Metro Exodus sowas von realistisch aussehen...Hammer...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (23. März 2019)

Die Framerate AVG, die Du da angewählt hast, ist für die Benchmark-Funktion gedacht.
Die wird nicht erscheinen, solange Du nicht den Benchmark-Button drückst.

3 Wege.
a) Du stellst die normalen FPS per Klicker an, und die AVG-Benchmark-FPS wieder aus. (oder lass sie an, ist ja egal, sie werden ja nicht gezeigt solange Du kein Bench-Button drückst)
b) Du definierst Dir einen Benchmark-Button, wenn Du die AVG sehen möchtest.
c) Du stellst Framerate und FPS im Afterburner aus, und stellst dafür "Show on Statistiks" im RTSS an, dann bekommst Du Frametime und FPS über den RTSS.


----------



## RX480 (23. März 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> @RX480
> Bekommst du eine Prämie für die ganzen Angebote die du immer hier einstellst...



Es gab schon Leute, die gerne wissen wollten, welche A-Chips sinnvoll sind.
(sind net Alle so versorgt wie DU)


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (23. März 2019)

Welcher Menüpunkt ist denn für die durchschnittlichen fps?


----------



## HisN (23. März 2019)

Benchmark, einer neben dem OSD-Reiter.


----------



## IICARUS (23. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Es gab schon Leute, die gerne wissen wollten, welche A-Chips sinnvoll sind.
> (sind net Alle so versorgt wie DU)


Ich habe nichts dagegen, nur die meisten die hier ins Thema schauen haben bereits schon eine Turing Grafikkarte und möchten sich wahrscheinlich keine mehr kaufen. Das Thema ist ja keine Kaufberatung in diesem Sinn sondern hier wollen sich meist Besitzer die bereits schon solch einer Karte besitzen sich mit Erfahrungen und Tests austauschen.

EDIT: Aber mir ist es egal, kannst gerne weiterhin gute Angebote einstellen.
War auch eher mehr Spaßeshalber gemeint.


----------



## RX480 (23. März 2019)

Hast schon Recht, Wer bisher net wollte , Der...
(in Zukunft nur noch Nützliches für Owners)


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (25. März 2019)

Zocken?! Nebensache!

Raytracing an und ausschalten, ist unterhaltsamer 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fm1oIJqZKQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RX480 (25. März 2019)

Geht Da automatisch DLSS und ne Skalierung mit an ?
(als ob in der Mitte ne Lupe wäre)


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (25. März 2019)

DLSS ist immer an.

Ich zocke auf nem 65er OLED, 2 Meter Sitzabstand, daher kannst du meine Worte auf die Goldwaage legen: 

von Skalierung sieht man null 

DLSS ist ein Segen


----------



## RX480 (25. März 2019)

Das meinte ich net. Klar ist DLSS schon vom Verbrauch+Temps+Lüfter hilfreich.(ob AA ausreicht ist, war net die Frage)
Mich wundert nur die Größe der Leute, Die sich mit RT ändert.


----------



## Gurdi (25. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das meinte ich net. Klar ist DLSS schon vom Verbrauch+Temps+Lüfter hilfreich.(ob AA ausreicht ist, war net die Frage)
> Mich wundert nur die Größe der Leute, Die sich mit RT ändert.



Das hab ich auch net so recht verstanden.


----------



## gaussmath (25. März 2019)

Hab gerade die MSI 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio bestellt für 1199 Euro. War nochmals 100 Euro runtergesetzt, so dass ich nicht widerstehen konnte...  Endlich Schatten auf Ultra in The Division 2 und trotzdem 100 FPS. 

Hoffentlich ist das nicht so ein Montagsmodell, dass nach 12 Std. abkackt.


----------



## RtZk (25. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hab gerade die MSI 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio bestellt für 1199 Euro. War nochmals 100 Euro runtergesetzt, so dass ich nicht widerstehen konnte...  Endlich Schatten auf Ultra in The Division 2 und trotzdem 100 FPS.
> 
> Hoffentlich ist das nicht so ein Montagsmodell, dass nach 12 Std. abkackt.



Ich glaube das hat Nvidia gefixt, zumindest hört man nicht mehr viel von Defekten.


----------



## IICARUS (25. März 2019)

Gibt im übrigem ein neuen Treiber seit heute.
Version: 419,67


----------



## Snowhack (25. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist das nicht so ein Montagsmodell, dass nach 12 Std. abkackt.



Da brauchst dir bei MSI und der Trio X keine Sorgen machen, haben ja ein eigenes PCB und nicht das von der FE übernommen. 

mit den 100 FPS wird es aber nur was in FULLHD  und ULTRA.

Quatsch sogar in WQHD und Maxout hast du noch mehr als 100FPS 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shooot3r (25. März 2019)

Meines Wissens waren das schon ein paar Trios die abgesucht sind.... 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (26. März 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Meines Wissens waren das schon ein paar Trios die abgesucht sind....



Ich hoffe das beste!


----------



## HisN (26. März 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Quatsch sogar in WQHD und Maxout hast du noch mehr als 100FPS



Leider nur im Bench. Ingame gehts dann abwärts mit den FPS


----------



## gaussmath (26. März 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Leider nur im Bench. Ingame gehts dann abwärts mit den FPS



Was, 1200 Euro und keine 100 FPS mit Ultra Schatten? Dann schick ich den Shice sofort wieder zurück...


----------



## ShirKhan (26. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> 1200 Euro


Wenn ich diese Zahlen sehe, schüttelt's mich immer wieder von neuem. Ist schon bemerkenswert, was wir mit uns machen lassen ... 

Edit: Ich weiß, das sind olle Kamellen, aber im März 2010, also vor genau neun Jahren, habe ich eine Radeon HD 5870 Vapor-X Rev. 2 angeschafft. Für 404 EUR. Und das war zu diesem Zeitpunkt die schnellste Consumer-Single-GPU-Karte auf dem Markt. * Nur um das noch mal gesagt zu haben. 

Edit: * Zumindest für ein paar Wochen, bevor Nvidias neue GTX 480 sie leistungsmäßig in ihre Schranken wies.


----------



## gaussmath (26. März 2019)

Ich erinnere mich noch an Zeiten, da habe ich 500 Euro schon als puren Wahnsinn/Luxus empfunden. Aber da war ich noch ein armer Student... ^^

Dennoch, die Preise sind zu hoch. Ich hasse Nvidia dafür, dass sie mich dazu gebracht haben, so viel Kohle rauszuhauen.


----------



## Snowhack (26. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was, 1200 Euro und keine 100 FPS mit Ultra Schatten? Dann schick ich den Shice sofort wieder zurück...



Ich hab dir mal eine Gameplay Video erstellt damit du dir einen Einblick verschaffen kannst bei Maxout 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vva4Rr_9awo


Es wird hochgeladen 7,7 GB Dauert knapp 17 Minuten Sorry. (22.30 Uhr) sollte es Verarbeitet sein.


----------



## RX480 (26. März 2019)

Ist Anthem wirklich so schlimm, das die Ti nur mit DLSS an die 60 Fps rankommt ?
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Anthem-Spiel-61039/News/Anthem-Update-Patch-104-1278374/

und

Wie funzt eigentlich der Hitman@DX12 ?
Low-Level-API: Hitman 2 lernt per Patch DirectX 12 - ComputerBase

Snwohack kommt wohl nur Stck für Stck mit den Auflsöungen bei YT.


----------



## HisN (26. März 2019)

Also ich hatte Anthem vorher schon so eingestellt das es möglichst oft die 60 FPS gehalten hat, auch ohne DLSS. Allerdings in 3840x1648.
Aber es gab immer wieder Stellen, an denen die Performance so was von in den Keller ging (warum auch immer) ....
Naja, und mir gefällts nicht wirklich, also hab ich da auch nicht so unglaublich weitergeschaut.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MneRDg6KESU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 <-- ohne DLSS


----------



## RX480 (26. März 2019)

Eh ich jetzt suche, ist das mit Triple Moni , wenn ja Welche?


----------



## HisN (26. März 2019)

Nope. Mein Triple-Setup besteht aus 3xDell 3007 WFP. 
Das kann Shadowplay schon nicht mehr als Video "erfassen" (zu breit für den Encoder).
https://abload.de/img/elitedangerous64_2017m9u1x.jpg

3840x1648 ist mein "Balken"-Setup wenn es das Game in 21:9 voranbringt, oder wenn mir die Performance fehlt.
Sieht dann z.b so aus:

https://abload.de/img/philips_21_9fdjg9.jpg


----------



## Snowhack (26. März 2019)

Ich sehe HisN Du hast die Temperatur immer noch nicht in den Griff bekommen.

Was für einen Kühler hast du aktuell drauf ?


----------



## RX480 (26. März 2019)

Gibt es eigentlich Fortschritte in der Kombi 2x Pivot +Main ?


----------



## HisN (26. März 2019)

Nope

@Snowhack
Ist Watercool. Bin gespannt auf den Hochsommer. Ich leb da jetzt mit, hab keinen Bock das ständig auseinanderzureissen. Ist mir der Aufwand nicht wert. Die Aufnahme müsste allerdings noch mit dem EKWB gewesen sein. Der Watercool hat ein paar Grad gebracht (oder die Patches von Anthem^^). Trotzdem bleibe ich nicht unter 50° ohne Vsync


----------



## Snowhack (26. März 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Nope
> 
> @Snowhack
> Ist Watercool. Bin gespannt auf den Hochsommer. Ich leb da jetzt mit, hab keinen Bock das ständig auseinanderzureissen. Ist mir der Aufwand nicht wert. Die Aufnahme müsste allerdings noch mit dem EKWB gewesen sein. Der Watercool hat ein paar Grad gebracht (oder die Patches von Anthem^^). Trotzdem bleibe ich nicht unter 50° ohne Vsync



Das finde ich schon etwas hart wenn ich das mit meinen 373 Watt vergleiche und 44C°, oder hast deine Titan noch mit mehr Strom Versorgt bekommen als 300 Watt ?

(Ich meine 2700€ für eine GPU +150€ Waterblock, und dann mit nicht Perfekt zufrieden passt nicht ganz ins Konzept bei dir  das Fuchst dich doch innerlich  )

Im Sommer bist bestimmt bei 60C°+ könnte ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## HisN (26. März 2019)

Kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Ich hab hier unterm Dach ja 35° Zimmertemperatur.
Ich schätze spätestens dann schau ich es mir nochmal an^^


----------



## Snowhack (26. März 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Ich hab hier unterm Dach ja 35° Zimmertemperatur.
> Ich schätze spätestens dann schau ich es mir nochmal an^^



Mein Vorschlag für dich  bei 35° Zimmertemperatur

Alphacool Eiszeit 2000 Chiller / Kompressorkuehler - sc…


----------



## HisN (26. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wie funzt eigentlich der Hitman@DX12 ?



Im Moment schmiert DX11 schon beim Intro-Video ab (jedenfalls bei mir).

DX12 läuft geschmeidig. Aber ein Performance-Problem hatte das Game auch auch schon mit DX11 nicht wirklich. Ich kann mich noch an ein 100 FPS Frame-Lock erinnern, der irgendwann wieder entfernt wurde.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EjibAAeCZZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RX480 (27. März 2019)

Habe mir mal die Trial gezogen. Überspringe das Video mit ESC.
DX11 funzt sogar noch mit Cf. Da dürfte SLi auch gehen.(wird BadFrag freuen)


----------



## Snowhack (27. März 2019)

Also Hitman 2 läuft schon mal nicht in 2160p Maxout auf der aktuellen Gen. der GPUs flüssig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2019)

Wie spielt sich Hitman denn so? Mit DX12 wäre es ne Option für mich für den Laptop.


----------



## Snowhack (27. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie spielt sich Hitman denn so? Mit DX12 wäre es ne Option für mich für den Laptop.



Selber ausprobieren mit der Testversion auf Steam


----------



## HisN (27. März 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Also Hitman 2 läuft schon mal nicht in 2160p Maxout auf der aktuellen Gen. der GPUs flüssig



So krass, ich poste ein Video mit 80 Min-FPS in UHD und Du kommst mit 22 FPS. Welchen Klicker hab ich vergessen? SSAA? Hab ich nicht gesehen.
Eventuell fehlen mir nur die neuen Maps ....


----------



## RX480 (27. März 2019)

4k+Supersampling ist doch nur doppelt gemoppelt. Wie groß soll denn dann der TV sein, damit man etwas sieht?


----------



## Snowhack (27. März 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> So krass, ich poste ein Video mit 80 Min-FPS in UHD und Du kommst mit 22 FPS. Welchen Klicker hab ich vergessen? SSAA? Hab ich nicht gesehen.
> Eventuell fehlen mir nur die neuen Maps ....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vermutlich hast du nicht das Supersampling gesehen bzw. genutzt  ist halt Max OUT ob es sinvoll ist sei mal dahingestellt 

hier noch das Bild ohne Supersampling:  (Maxout)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SteMeX (28. März 2019)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die Runde (so halb Offtopic). 

Bei der aktuellen Nvidia Aktion (RTX Triple Threat) bekommt man ja beim Kauf einer RTX Karte 2070 und höher, ein bis drei Games dazu. Nun steht da, die müssen über Geforce Experience auf einem System mit einer der qualifizierten Grafikkarten freigeschalten werden. Bekommt man dann im Anschluss eine Spielecode für Origin bzw. den EpicGamesStore?

Ich würde im Falle einer 2080 Ti nämlich gern 2 der 3 Spiele(codes) verkaufen (eins habe schon (BF V) und eins interessiert mich nicht (Anthem)).

Gibt es da Erfahrungen?


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2019)

Ich wollte einen BF5 Code aktivieren mit meiner Vega, nichts zu machen gewesen.


----------



## SteMeX (28. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich wollte einen BF5 Code aktivieren mit meiner Vega, nichts zu machen gewesen.



Deswegen meine Frage, ob man nach eingeben des Codes bei Geforce Experience einen weiteren Code für den entsprechenden Store erhält.


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2019)

SteMeX schrieb:


> Deswegen meine Frage, ob man nach eingeben des Codes bei Geforce Experience einen weiteren Code für den entsprechenden Store erhält.



Die Codes werden über Experience aktiviert meine ich mich zu erinnern, nicht über die Gamestores.


----------



## SteMeX (28. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Codes werden über Experience aktiviert meine ich mich zu erinnern, nicht über die Gamestores.



Und das finde ich eben komisch. Man kann ja über die Nvidia Software (welche ich auch nicht installiert habe), keine Games laden (meine ich).

Naja vielleicht kann noch jemand seine Erfahrung teilen, der die Codes bereits eingelöst hat.


----------



## ludscha (28. März 2019)

Der HisN müsste das wissen.    Oder wem habe ich meine Codes geschenkt


----------



## blautemple (28. März 2019)

Du bekommst einen Code für Geforce Experience und über Geforce Experience verbindest du dann das Uplay/Origin/Steam/Whatever Konto.


----------



## HisN (28. März 2019)

Code auf der AMD/Nvidia Seite einlösen, gibt eine Mail mit dem Code für den entsprechenden Store.


----------



## RtZk (28. März 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Du bekommst einen Code für Geforce Experience und über Geforce Experience verbindest du dann das Uplay/Origin/Steam/Whatever Konto.



So hatte ich das auch in Erinnerung, zumindest bei Nvidia hat man keinen extra Code bekommen.


----------



## lokran (28. März 2019)

xNitrobongx schrieb:


> Ich nutze das DPP11 750W und meine Karte zirpt unter Last wie n Bienenstock. Musste mit UV ran. Habe aber Multirail laufen umd den OCK Schalter nicht eingebaut.
> Kannst ja mal berichten obs bei dir was gebracht hat mit dem Singlerail Betrieb.



Also falls das mal noch jemanden interessiert:

Ich hatte ja relativ starkes Spulenfiepen bei meiner 2080ti.  Und ich hatte jetzt diverse 750 Watt Netzteile ausprobiert mit denen es jeweils gleich war. Mehr hab ich für Overkill gehalten. Jetzt hab ich als letzten Versuch ein 850 Watt von EVGA (Supernova 850 T2)  geholt, welches im Grunde überteuert ist, aber reviews hatten mich überzeugt, was exzellente Ripple Suppression und Effizienz angeht. Und tatsächlich ist es jetzt hiermit wesentlich leiser und kaum noch wahrzunehmen! 

Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht genau, ob es an der Qualität dieses Netzteils alleine liegt oder eben auch an der Tatsache, dass 850 Watt Modelle ja teils nochmal einfach anders gebaut sind und dadurch an sich stärker sind. Also hatte ein DPP11 750 Watt ausprobiert und da war das Fiepen eben laut. Vielleicht hätte es beispielsweise ein 850er DPP auch besser gemacht. Würde mich jetzt schon auch interessieren, aber für mich persönlich habe ich es hiermit gelöst.

Letztlich hat dieses hier auch bei 50%-60% eine sehr gute Effizienz und auch im niedrigen Auslastungsbereich laut tomshw review, daher denke ich, dass das jetzt eine gute Investition war und mit 10 Jahren Garantie sowieso.


----------



## IICARUS (29. März 2019)

Das Netzteil kann da schon was mit ausmachen. Bisher hatte ich immer Glück Grafikkarten zu bekommen die kein Spulenfiepen haben.
Auch meine 2080 Grafikkarte zeigt kein solches Verhalten.

Als Netzteile verwende ich immer welche von be quiet.
Aktuelle habe ich das  be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 mit 550 Watt verbaut.


----------



## SteMeX (29. März 2019)

Spulenfiepen ist schon eher ein hochfrequenter Ton oder?

Habe nämlich gestern meine MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio bekommen und eingebaut und bin gerade am überlegen wohin ich das Geräusch stecken soll, was unter Last entsteht. Wie ein Fiepen hört es sich nämlich nicht an und die reinen Lüftergeräusche sind es auch nicht. Ggf. halte ich heute Abend mal die einzelnen Lüfterblätter an und schaue ob das Geräusch dann verschwindet, evtl. schleift ja etwas. 

Kann ich mit dem Anhalten der einzelnen Blätter etwas kaputt machen?


----------



## gaussmath (29. März 2019)

@SteMeX: Ist der Ton abhängig von der Framerate? Das ist bei Spulenfiepen nämlich der Fall.

War jetzt auf Dienstreise 3 Tage, so dass ich meine Gaming X Trio heute Abend oder morgen testen werde.


----------



## SteMeX (29. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @SteMeX: Ist der Ton abhängig von der Framerate? Das ist bei Spulenfiepen nämlich der Fall.
> 
> War jetzt auf Dienstreise 3 Tage, so dass ich meine Gaming X Trio heute Abend oder morgen testen werde.


Muss ich heut Abend testen. Mehr fps = lauter oder wie?


----------



## gaussmath (29. März 2019)

Ich würde eher sagen: je höher die Framerate,  desto höher die Frequenz.


----------



## ludscha (29. März 2019)

Meine zirpt auch ein wenig, höre es nur leise im Headset, mit offenem Case hab ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## gaussmath (29. März 2019)

Die RTX ist verbaut und schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen. Ich starte mal ein Game jetzt...


----------



## SteMeX (29. März 2019)

In Windows ist es bei mir auch gut.


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2019)

Unter Last fiept bei mir jede Grafikkarte.
Liegt aber an den Stromleitungen hier.


----------



## gaussmath (29. März 2019)

Hab kein Fiepen. Die Karte ist im Grunde lautlos. Läuft hervorragend bis jetzt. In The Division 2 sind's stock genau 33% mehr Leistung.

@SteMeX: Wie ist der Boost bei dir?

Edit: Der Boost bei TD2 liegt zwischen 1890 und 1935MHz.


----------



## gaussmath (29. März 2019)

Woran erkennt man, dass in Metro Exodus Raytracing aktiv ist? Ich erkenne da keinen Unterschied...


----------



## RtZk (29. März 2019)

Indem man es aktiviert und wenn man es dann nicht sieht wäre ein Gang zum Optiker der Wahl empfehlenswert.


----------



## gaussmath (29. März 2019)

Brille war auf...

Edit: DLSS ist ja mal grober Unfug.


----------



## Duvar (29. März 2019)

gauss dein Herz schlägt für rot, darum siehst du keinen Unterschied. Unabhängig von RT und DLSS hast du aber jetzt ordentlich Power. Hast du schon Profile erstellt? (UV und OC Profile)
Hoffe bist zufrieden mit der Karte und immerhin musst du jetzt nicht rumbasteln wie mit der Seven.


----------



## IICARUS (29. März 2019)

Für Raytracing musst du auch Windows Version 1809 drauf haben und ggf. den Nvidia Treiber neu installieren, sonst kannst du es im Menü des Spiels nicht aktiveren da es gar nicht mit angezeigt wird.

Zumindest war es damals mit BF5 bei mir so.
Beim Nvidia Treiber bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher ob ich damals dies auch neu installieren musste.


----------



## gaussmath (29. März 2019)

@Duvar: Morgen schaue ich mir das mit dem UV mal in Ruhe an. Leider geht das nicht so komfortabel wie im Wattman.

@Icarus: Die Option war ja vorhanden und ich habs aktivieren können. 

Aber dann läd das Spiel, ich laufe rum und suche verzweifelt nach dem Wow-Effekt. Wo ist der signifikante Effekt, für den ich jetzt 1200 Euro bezahlt habe? Was soll der Blödsinn mit DLSS? Will Nvidia die Leute verarschen?

Mir schweben die markanten Sprüche im Kopf rum: "Wenn wir DLSS einschalten, zerstören wir sie...." Ist der Mann noch zurechnungsfähig?

Ich muss morgen mal RTX ein- und ausschalten im direkten Vergleich. Dann werde ich hoffentlich einen Unterschied in homöopathischen Dosen wahrnehmen können.


----------



## IICARUS (29. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Aber dann läd das Spiel, ich laufe rum und suche verzweifelt nach dem Wow-Effekt. Wo ist der signifikante Effekt, für den ich jetzt 1200 Euro bezahlt habe? Was soll der Blödsinn mit DLSS? Will Nvidia die Leute verarschen?


Wer sich solch eine Grafikkarte nur wegen dem RTX kauft ist auch selbst schuld, mir war im allgemeinem die Leistung wichtig und hier habe ich mich im Gegensatz zu meiner 1070 verbessert.


----------



## SteMeX (29. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @SteMeX: Wie ist der Boost bei dir?
> 
> Edit: Der Boost bei TD2 liegt zwischen 1890 und 1935MHz.



Schwankt bisher so zwischen 1890 und 1905, manchmal auch 1935 Mhz.

Also von den Lüfter kommt das Geräusch was ich bei mir vernehme nicht, hab einfach mal die Lüfter auf 100% gestellt, da schleift nix.

Heute mit PC zu und unter dem Tisch muss auch schon dicht ran gehen um das Geräusch von gestern zu hören. Hab auch kurz überlegt, ob es von der AIO kommt, aber wenn ich nur die CPU belaste, höre ich nix außer aufdrehende Lüfter.

Hab jetzt auch verschiedene Games mit FPS zwischen 60 und 144 getestet. Da ist meines Erachtens kein Unterschied. Es ist auch kein Fiepen, eher ein zirpen / knistern.

Naja wahrscheinlich alles Einbildung. Headset auf, Lautstärke hoch und gut ist


----------



## Duvar (29. März 2019)

Es ist gut möglich, dass nur bei einer bestimmten RPM merkwürdige Lüftergeräusche zu vernehmen sind. Geh mal in 5% Schritten bis auf 100% hoch um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## SteMeX (29. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Es ist gut möglich, dass nur bei einer bestimmten RPM merkwürdige Lüftergeräusche zu vernehmen sind. Geh mal in 5% Schritten bis auf 100% hoch um sicher zu gehen.



Selbe Resultat. Die Lüfter laufen "sauber".


----------



## gaussmath (30. März 2019)

Was geht denn UV mäßig bei der 2080 Ti? Hab jetzt mal folgende Kurve eingestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (30. März 2019)

Na bei den meisten geht 1V@2Ghz, bzw. meistens sogar etwas weniger.


----------



## Duvar (30. März 2019)

Nach UV sieht deine Kurve aber nicht aus gauss.
Immer der höchste Spannungspunkt (falls mehrere Werte an diesem Spannungspunkt anliegen, ist immer der erste Wert der dort anliegt aktiv) ist aktiv unter Last (glaub bis 1.063V zumindest bei Pascal).
Bei dir würden jetzt also zu beginn knapp über 2GHz anliegen.
Hast doch selber eine Ti, haste da net undervoltet.
Falls du Hilfe brauchst, sag bescheid, dann zeig ich dir paar Bilder etc.

Edit: Hier mal meine aktuellen 5 Profile:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fängst also am besten beim niedrigsten Profil an, prüfst das auf Stabilität und darauf baut dann auch das nächst höhere Profil auf.


----------



## gaussmath (30. März 2019)

Tuning über Wattman ist doch ein wenig komfortabler... 

Wieso das kein UV? Ich habe jetzt bei Einhaltung des PL mehr Takt.


----------



## Duvar (30. März 2019)

Du hast wohl mit stock Spannung so viel rausgeholt was geht, natürlich droppt da auch die Spannung dementsprechend wenn das PL erreicht wird, aber dann hat man schon stärkere Taktschwankungen je nach dem.
Deswegen würde ich mir 5 Spannungspunkte aussuchen und meine Profile bzw Taktraten an denen optimieren, dann liegt der Takt immer bombenfest an.
Zudem hast du so auch einen geringeren Verbrauch, denn meist schießt es knapp am PL vorbei (also höher als eingestellt) und pendelt sich dann schnell wieder ein, was auch zu Schwankungen führt.
Kannst es ja mal testen so wie ich es mache, per PL ist zwar deutlich schneller, aber nicht so genau und perfekt wie alles manuell eingestellt.

Teste halt mal aus, was zB mit 0.7625V möglich ist, wirst denke ich mal schneller als mit der OC Seven sein, bei deutlich geringerem Verbrauch (schätze mal mit max 200W Verbrauch im Schnitt bei der Ti)
Am Ende nachdem du den höchstmöglichen Coretakt gefunden hast für die Spannung, haust du noch den Speichertakt hoch auf zB +400-800 um den gesunkenen Takt (Coreclock) etwas zu kompensieren.
Meine Karte zB ist dadurch mit max 0.825V genauso schnell wie ab Werk (~1.05V), zwar mit geringerem Coreclock, aber mit höherem Speichertakt und geringerem Verbrauch.
Der Sprung auf über 2GHz+ ist es auch nicht wirklich wert, weisst ja wie es ist, für die letzten paar Prozent (5-10%, je nach Profil) muss man viel opfern.

Edit:

Es geht auch relativ schnell mit dem MSI AB, kannst zB die strg Taste gedrückt halten, dann den letzten Punkt bei 1250mV packen und somit die komplette Kurve deutlich runterziehen, dann auch den Haken drücken im AB, dann hast du schon mal alles soweit unten, dann pickst du dir zB den Punkt bei 0.7625V aus und erhöhst den mal deutlich und bestätigst das im AB (kann sein das man den Punkt mehrmals anheben muss, bis es klappt), dann sieht es so aus wie mein Profil Nr.1 und dann sind dauerhaft 0.7625V aktiv bei dem jeweiligen Takt. Dann abspeichern das Profil, falls es stabil ist.
Beim 2. Profil lädst du einfach Profil 1 und erhöhst den nächsten Spannungspunkt zB bei 0.825V oder so, solange, bis wieder eine Gerade entsteht nach 0.825V.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (30. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was geht denn UV mäßig bei der 2080 Ti? Hab jetzt mal folgende Kurve eingestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kannst ja mal L drücken und jeden einzelnen State durch probieren ^^

ich bin recht zufrieden mit 1800MHz @ 0,85V



gaussmath schrieb:


> Tuning über Wattman ist doch ein wenig komfortabler...



find ich nicht

mit der Vega hab ich nie das anliegen was ich im Wattman eingestellt hab

mit der 2080 und Afterburner wird die gewünschte Spannungs/Takt Kombi forciert und das liegt dann auch an (es sei denn der Chip wird zu warm, dann gehts 15, 30, 45 MHz etc. runter)


----------



## Snowhack (30. März 2019)

hier mal die Standardkurve von der EVGA RTX 2080Ti FTW3 Ultra Gaming




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (31. März 2019)

Ich kann RTX bei Metro nicht aktivieren. Stelle ich es ein, und gehe erneut in die Einstellungen, ist es wieder deaktiviert. Weiß jemand, woran das liegt?


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2019)

Hast du das Spiel nach dem Umstellen kurz beendet und neugestartet?


----------



## gaussmath (31. März 2019)

Hab alles versucht mittlerweile. Ich installiere jetzt mal Spiel und Treiber sauber neu.

Edit: Funktioniert jetzt. Der Effekt: es ist an manchen Stellen dunkler... 

Kenner würden natürlich sagen, dass die Beleuchtung jetzt realistischer ist.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (31. März 2019)

BeForTheGame auf Twitter: "......

Shall we play a game?"


----------



## gaussmath (31. März 2019)

Es gab tatsächlich ein Problem mit *meinem* Sys. DLSS läuft jetzt sehr gut und sieht meiner Meinung nach auch ziemlich gut aus. Der Performance -Impact ist im positiven Sinne drastisch, teils über 40%.

RT auf Ultra wirkt tatsächlich positiv auf die Immersion. Der Effekt ist dennoch sehr dezent. Aber ich mag es. 



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> BeForTheGame auf Twitter: "......
> 
> Shall we play a game?"



Das sollte man Nvidia stecken, wo es nur geht. Die Preise sind nach wie vor Blödsinn aus Kundensicht.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (31. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Das sollte man Nvidia stecken, wo es nur geht. Die Preise sind nach wie vor Blödsinn aus Kundensicht.



Huh? Das Profil is doch von Nvidia


Edit: ach, geht wohl eh nur um R.O.N.

was ganz sicher ein Aprilscherz ist xD


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (4. April 2019)

Zum Thema Color-Banding:

Mir ist in den meisten PC Games, die HDR unterstützen aufgefallen, dass deutliches Color-Banding existiert.

Egal welche Einstellung ich gewählt habe, man konnte es nicht vermeiden.

Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, ist die Ursache dafür, dass wir (über HDMI noch) nicht mit einem RGB 4:4:4 10 Bit Signal arbeiten?

TV LG 65b6d
Grafikkarte Rtx 2080


----------



## Olstyle (4. April 2019)

Hast du Mal RGB FRC versucht (afaik das Standard HDR wenn du in den NV-Optionen nichts anpasst)? Das sollte dann zumindest im Farbraum nicht unterabgetastet sein sondern nur in der Zeit. Vielleicht bringt das bessere Ergebnisse für deinen Aufbau.


----------



## Snowhack (4. April 2019)

hier mal zum aktualisieren DLSS Qualitätsvergleich  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3Q2Mq4CTrU


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (5. April 2019)

DLSS ist für mich ein Segen 

@Olstyle 

Ja auch das habe ich probiert, es ist keine Änderung sichtbar.
Mittlerweile vermutlich das Problem an einer anderen Stelle:

 Vermutlich wird die Hauptursache sein, das die meisten Engines nicht auf eine Farbtiefe von 10 Bit ausgelegt waren / sind.


----------



## Olstyle (5. April 2019)

Welche Spiele hast du denn versucht? Ich hatte bis jetzt AC:Odyssee, TR:RT und NiniKuni2 mit HDR Unterstützung. Bei ersterem sieht es einfach nur top aus, bei den anderen beiden war es eher mittelmäßig.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (5. April 2019)

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mich gerade ein kein Spiel erinnern, wo ich keinen color banding wahrgenommen habe:

-Battlefield 5
-Final Fantasy 15
-Resident Evil 7, 2(Remake)
-Sekiro

Nicht dass wir uns falsch verstehen, alle sahen im HDR-Modus deutlich besser aus, als SDR Modus.
Doch habe ich vom HDR Modus, einfach automatisch , auch 10 Bit Farbtiefe erwartet.
Das war/ bin ich wohl noch der Zeit voraus...

Der Kontrast ist im HDR Modus für gewöhnlich mega.
Aber ein Vorteil bei der Farbtiefe, konnte ich bis heute nicht erkennen.

Nennen wir das Kind beim Namen:

HDR wird sein volles Potenzial erst mit HDMI 2.1, und mit der richtigen Spiele-Programmierung entfalten können.

Hier noch zwei sehr interessante Seiten zum Thema

High Dynamic Range (HDR): Part 1: Fundamental Concepts of Dynamic Range - HomeTheaterHifi.com

Chroma Subsampling: 4:4:4 vs 4:2:2 vs 4:2:0 - RTINGS.com


----------



## gaussmath (5. April 2019)

@Snowhack: Welches Spiel ist das? Warum so wenig Infos in dem Video? ^^


----------



## hwk (5. April 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Snowhack: Welches Spiel ist das?


Battlefield V


----------



## RX480 (6. April 2019)

Mal ein neues Testgelände für Ralle@UV:
Nvidia GeForce RTX 2080 Ti im grossen Effizienz-Test von 140 bis 340 Watt | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Falls arcDaniel das Savegame von Igor besorgen könnte, wäre Das net schlecht.


----------



## Duvar (6. April 2019)

Hatte Igor gefragt, warum er die 1080Ti nicht auch UV hat, er meinte das hatte er minimal (1080Ti Lightning nutzt er).
Mir hat die Leistung der Karte @ 220-240W gefallen.


----------



## RX480 (6. April 2019)

Jo, 
Denke mal je nach Moni kann man sich die min Fps passend machen. Zur Not inGame einen Regler links.
Man muss ja net mehr die 60fps halten mit Gsync.
Weiss gar net wie CB immer auf die Empfehlung für gut spielbar kommt.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (10. April 2019)

Da ich bei BF1 fast durch bin, blicke ich nach vorne.


Vor ca. 2 Jahren habe ich Witcher 3 nach ca. 20 Stunden abgebrochen.

Jetzt habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, das Spiel zu Ende zu bringen.


Weiß zufällig jemand von euch, was aktuell der beste Grafik Mod ist?


Hab dieses Video gefunden






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TH1KGACAnC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was ist das für ein Mod, auf der rechten Seite?


----------



## olletsag (10. April 2019)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Mod, auf der rechten Seite?


Da gibt es allerlei Mods die man installieren könnte (HD Reworked, Downgrades, Color and Contrast, Sign Effects, Realistic Weather usw.)

Am besten man wuselt sich selbst durch: Top mods at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community

Dürfte "The Ultra High Definition Project" sein.

PCGH_Philipp hatte auch mal berichtet: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/The-W...t-46-Mod-Benchmarks-Install-Download-1233945/


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (11. April 2019)

Danke


----------



## gaussmath (11. April 2019)

Wie sind bei euch die Frametimes in Metro mit Raytracing auf Ultra?


----------



## Ralle@ (11. April 2019)

Geht so, gibt gelegentlich kurze Ausreißer aber im großen und ganzen smooth.


----------



## Snowhack (12. April 2019)

kurzes Video mal wieder von mir:  (verarbeitet um ca. 14:40 Uhr abgeschlossen)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vl8XPpOZb4


----------



## Snowhack (12. April 2019)

So hier noch top aktuelles Video aus ANNO 1800 ! Maxout Setting und 2160p

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9JoDpHktpI

Verarbeitung ca. 20.30 Uhr abgeschlossen


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (13. April 2019)

Wird gezockt 

Schad nur das es DLSS und RTX nicht unterstützt...


----------



## Viking30k (13. April 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> kurzes Video mal wieder von mir:  (verarbeitet um ca. 14:40 Uhr abgeschlossen)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vl8XPpOZb4



Wie heißt die demo? Danke


----------



## micha30111 (14. April 2019)

Moin zusammen,

Ich bin seit zwei Wochen einer Inno3d 2080ti Black. Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Karte. Sie taktet bis etwa 2075 MHz bei 60 Grad Temperatur.

Habe in diesem Thread jetzt ein wenig mitgelesen und habe mehrfach wahrgenommen das Undervolting bei diesen Karten durchaus einen positiven Effekt haben kann. Kennt einer eine gute Webseite oder auch gerne hier im Forum hier eine gute "Anleitung" für ein solches Vorgehen?

Danke im Voraus.

Liebe Grüße,

Micha

Gesendet von meinem HMA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2019)

Einfach im Afterburner auf Kurve (siehe Pfeil oben) klicken und dann unten aus der Spalte die Volt auswählen was du versuchen möchtest. Den Schieberegler dann so weit nach oben schieben bis du mit diesen Volt dein gewünschten Takt hast und auf übernehmen klicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meinem Beispiel wäre es 1,000v mit 2040 MHz.


----------



## micha30111 (14. April 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Einfach im auf Kurve (siehe Pfeil oben) klicken und dann unten aus der Spalte die Volt auswählen was du versuchen möchtest. Den Schieberegler dann so weit nach oben schieben bis du mit diesen Volt dein gewünschten Takt hast und auf übernehmen klicken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und dann heran testen? Also erst Benchmark und wenn der durchhält Ingame vermute ich...? 

Gesendet von meinem HMA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2019)

Kannst machen wie dir lieb ist, denn was mit einem  Benchmark läuft muss mit Spielen nicht stabil laufen.


----------



## gaussmath (14. April 2019)

DLSS ist ja ne feine Sache, aber das Feuer in Metro teilweise... Was geht dann da schief? Pixelflamme des Todes...


----------



## sunyego (15. April 2019)

...da sich hier zwei bis drei user sorgen um den VRAM der GTX2080 machen (Amd fans ?! )
   Keine Angst, bevor der VRAM ausgeht in neuen Spielen und realistischen settings (nein, kein 4K) ist die karte eh am ende.

Schaut euch mal wie die oft kritisierte GTX970 heute noch abgeht. 

Five Years Later: Revisiting the GeForce GTX 970 - TechSpot

In den meisten neuen titeln flotter ala die konkurrenzkarte von AMD (290)

Die einzige karte die schlecht gealtert ist trägt den namen FURY/X


----------



## owned139 (15. April 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> kurzes Video mal wieder von mir:  (verarbeitet um ca. 14:40 Uhr abgeschlossen)



Was ist das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





gaussmath schrieb:


> Wie sind bei euch die Frametimes in Metro mit Raytracing auf Ultra?


Ziemlich beschissen. Wenn man sich schnell bewegt, dann hat man ziemlich heftige Spikes.


----------



## gaussmath (15. April 2019)

owned139 schrieb:


> Ziemlich beschissen. Wenn man sich schnell bewegt, dann hat man ziemlich heftige Spikes.



Bei mir genauso. Gerade wenn man sich schnell bewegt, ist beschissen noch untertrieben.


----------



## HisN (15. April 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Keine Angst, bevor der VRAM ausgeht in neuen Spielen und realistischen settings (nein, kein 4K) ist die karte eh am ende.



Dann sind wohl "realistische" Settings wieder mal eine völlig leere Phrase.
Sind wir 4K-Gamer keine Realisten? Oder sind wir eher DIE Realisten, weil wir wissen auf was wir uns einlassen? Oder wozu hat man überhaupt die Regler in den Games?

Realistisch ist doch in dem Kontext immer nur im Kopf des Phrasendreschers (sorry, echt nicht bös gemeint). Wie im Marktplatz .. bitte "realistische" Angebote. Das diese vom Standpunkt des Käufers und des Verkäufers grundverschieden aussehen ist doch völlig logisch 


Was ist jetzt mehr realistisch. Die 13GB belegtes VRAM in FHD, oder die unrealistischen Settings, die mich auf 80 FPS bringen? Spielt wahrscheinlich niemand mit "nur" 80 FPS. Völlig unrealistisch so ein Spiel zu spielen^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (16. April 2019)

Ist ja interessant, das auch das pagefile belegt wird. Kann man eigentlich irgendwo schauen, was im pagefile drin ist / welcher Thread dort Daten bunkert ?
edit: OK, gefunden im Taskmanager unter ausgelagerter Pool.


----------



## Snowhack (17. April 2019)

owned139 schrieb:


> Was ist das:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich versteh die Frage nicht !


----------



## Snowhack (17. April 2019)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Wie heißt die demo? Danke



Mit dem Astronauten ? (Lunar Landing)


----------



## sunyego (17. April 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Schnäppchen bei Alternate.
> Nvidia Turing Laberthread




Ich würde zwar nie so viel geld für eine GPU ausgeben aber das schnäppchen vor eineinhalb monaten war echt der hammer ! 799.- für eine 2080Ti, nicht schlecht ! Viele hier im forum haben 720.- für die deutlich schlechtere VII ausgegeben !!! Ich würde mich schwarzärgern !


----------



## owned139 (17. April 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Frage nicht !



Die Frametimes sehen seltsam aus.


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2019)

Ha, habe laut GPU-Z eine Zotac verbaut... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne selbst zu übertakten erreiche ich 2040/7200MHz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe mal zum Test das Bios der Zotac RTX 2080 AMP Extreme drauf gepackt.
VGA Bios Collection: Zotac RTX 2080 8 GB | TechPowerUp

Aber so scharf bin ich gar nicht drauf, weil ich diese Leistung auch mit dem original Bios und eigenem OC hin bekomme. Aber unterscheiden tut sich das ganze mit dem Power Limit, denn meine kann nur 285 Watt maxemal und die Zotac kann bis 308 Watt gehen. Allerdings bekomme ich meine Grafikkarte auch problemlos bis 2160/8350 MHz übertaktet ohne ins Powerlimit zu laufen und für mein OC was ich normal drauf betreibe muss ich auch das Power Limit nicht höher haben.

Aus diesem Grund werde ich wohl wieder nachdem ich mich satt getestet habe mein Bios wieder drauf packen.


----------



## lokran (17. April 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Ich würde zwar nie so viel geld für eine GPU ausgeben aber das schnäppchen vor eineinhalb monaten war echt der hammer ! 799.- für eine 2080Ti, nicht schlecht ! Viele hier im forum haben 720.- für die deutlich schlechtere VII ausgegeben !!! Ich würde mich schwarzärgern !



Mir waren über 1.000€ auch psychologisch einfach eine Grenze, die ich nicht überschreiten wollte- und dann hab ich bei der Outlet Aktion auch zugeschnappt, weil es eine Gainward mit A-Chip fast 400€ billiger gab...

Wobei mich auch wundert, dass Alternate z.B. auch jetzt aktuell gerade fast sechzig 2080ti dort im Outlet anbietet . Sehr viele sind dabei von Palit. Ich frage mich, warum die so viel B-Ware haben!? Sind das alles Leute, die die Karten kaufen, um sie auf ihr OC-Potential zu testen und dann wieder zurück schicken?


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2019)

Mit Outlet muss man aber aufpassen, denn manche Hersteller übertragen die Garantie nicht auf Zweitkäufer und ein Kauf über Outlet zählt als Gebrauchtkauf, also als Zweitkäufer. Zwar vergibt Alternate 24 Monatige Gewährleistung aber nachdem 6 Monate verstrichen sind ist man selbst in der Beweislast und die Gewährleistung ist nicht gleich Garantieleistung. Bedeutet, nach 6 Monate wird man beweisen müssen das die Grafikkarte schon bereits nach erhalten ein Defekt hatte.

Die Garantiebedienungen von Palit sind mir jetzt aber nicht bekannt.

Ich habe selbst mein Dell Monitor 270 Euro günstiger bekommen und genau 9 Monate später ging er defekt. Dell ist es aber egal ob Erst oder Zweitkäufer und so habe ich mein Monitor Problemlos gegen ein neues direkt von Dell  ausgetauscht bekommen.


----------



## RX480 (17. April 2019)

Ich finds ja crazy wieviel RTX im Outlet sind. Was macht das für nen Sinn, verstecktes Preisdumping oder schönen der Quartalszahlen ala Jahreswagen? 
(das ist insgesamt schon ne erhebliche Stckzahl)

Aber nice, das auch noch ne 1080ti dabei ist.


----------



## RtZk (18. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ich finds ja crazy wieviel RTX im Outlet sind. Was macht das für nen Sinn, verstecktes Preisdumping oder schönen der Quartalszahlen ala Jahreswagen?
> (das ist insgesamt schon ne erhebliche Stckzahl)
> 
> Aber nice, das auch noch ne 1080ti dabei ist.



Ich denke eher, dass das Rückläufer sind, Nvidia könnte genauso gut auch die Preise für die Partner senken und diese dazu verpflichten die Preissekung weiter zu geben.
Aber unter 1000€ hört sich nicht mal so schlecht an.


----------



## lokran (18. April 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit Outlet muss man aber aufpassen, denn manche Hersteller übertragen die Garantie nicht auf Zweitkäufer und ein Kauf über Outlet zählt als Gebrauchtkauf, also als Zweitkäufer. Zwar vergibt Alternate 24 Monatige Gewährleistung aber nachdem 6 Monate verstrichen sind ist man selbst in der Beweislast und die Gewährleistung ist nicht gleich Garantieleistung. Bedeutet, nach 6 Monate wird man beweisen müssen das die Grafikkarte schon bereits nach erhalten ein Defekt hatte.
> 
> Die Garantiebedienungen von Palit sind mir jetzt aber nicht bekannt.
> 
> Ich habe selbst mein Dell Monitor 270 Euro günstiger bekommen und genau 9 Monate später ging er defekt. Dell ist es aber egal ob Erst oder Zweitkäufer und so habe ich mein Monitor Problemlos gegen ein neues direkt von Dell  ausgetauscht bekommen.



Da hast du in der Tat Recht. Hab mir nur eingebildet, dass die Rechnung für Outlet-Käufe diese ja nicht als solche ausweist. Also jedenfalls lese ich da nichts von wegen B-Ware. Von daher muss es der Hersteller ja dann vom Preis ableiten und sagen:"Die Rechnung ist so niedrig, muss gebraucht gewesen sein". Weil ansonsten sehe ich der Alternate-Rechnung jetzt auf die Schnelle wie gesagt nicht an, dass es ein Outlet-Kauf war.

Wobei in der Regel geht eine Garantieabwicklung ja auch nur über den Händler und der weiß es ja dann. Trotzdem irgendwie albern bei einem Artikel, der vielleicht nur widerrufen wurde, sonst aber neu ist.


----------



## IICARUS (18. April 2019)

Das gleiche habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber genau kann ich dir da auch nicht sagen.
Ich weiß nur das mein Dell Monitor schon bereits auf Dell registriert war und ein Kaufdatum stehen hatte was etwa 1,5 Monate vor meinem Kauf lag.
Schien daher um Retoure Ware sich zu handeln was repariert wurde. Die Händler tauschen ja innerhalb 6 Monate oft schon bereits eigenständig aus und verkaufen dann die Retoure.

Ich kenne auch ein Fall aus dem Forum hier, da hat jemand in einem Herstellerforum auch gefragt gehabt, da er sich ein Netzteil von Be quiet kaufte und defekt war. Hier wurde ihm mitgeteilt das er als Zweitkäufer keinen Garantieanspruch hätte.


----------



## saniix (19. April 2019)

Hallo ihr lieben. Ich habe Mal eine kleine Verständisfrage. Ich habe eine Zotac RTX 2080 seit ein paar Monaten und bin sehr zufrieden mit der. Allerdings fällt mir immer auf das der Takt nicht gehalten werden kann. Ich habe die Karte übertaktet mit +150mhz Core und +700mhz memory. Ich komme so auf einen Takt von 2040mhz. Zu Beginn wird der Takt auch gehalten aber sobald die Karte circa 70-75 Grad warm wird. Geht der Takt runter auf 1980mhz. Woran liegt das?


----------



## IICARUS (19. April 2019)

Das ist normal, Pascal Karten und auch Turing Karten takten zunächst so hoch wie sie nur können und takten dann je nach Temperatur wieder Stufenweise wieder runter. Bei mir mit meiner Wasserkühlung ist es nicht anders. Hier taktet meine Grafikkarte nach erreichen der 37°C das erste mal um 15 Mhz runter und ab 48°C das zweite mal erneut um 15 MHz. Da ich in der Regel nur zwischen 40 und 46°C bzw. im Schnitt bei nur 43°C liege taktet meine Grafikkarte nur einmal um 15 MHz runter.

Das gleiche Verhalten kommt mit OC auch zustande.
Auch hier wird je nach Temperatur immer etwas herunter getaktet.
Du kannst ja das Power Limit und Temp Limit im Afterburner mit hoch stellen, dann wird die Grafikkarte erst später herunter takten und etwas mehr Takt beibehalten.
Das ganze hängt halt stark davon ab wie warm die Grafikkarte wird.

Ich betreibe Untervolt mit 1,000v und ein Speichertakt von 7200 MHz. 
Könnte auch mit dem Speichertakt höher gehen, aber dann kann ich kein Untervolt mehr verwenden.
Dabei taktet meine Grafikkarte mit meinem OC auch zunächst auf 2055 MHz und erreicht dann mit 40°C 2040 Mhz.

Mit Untervolt kannst du noch etwas Temperatur gut machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RtZk (19. April 2019)

saniix schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben. Ich habe Mal eine kleine Verständisfrage. Ich habe eine Zotac RTX 2080 seit ein paar Monaten und bin sehr zufrieden mit der. Allerdings fällt mir immer auf das der Takt nicht gehalten werden kann. Ich habe die Karte übertaktet mit +150mhz Core und +700mhz memory. Ich komme so auf einen Takt von 2040mhz. Zu Beginn wird der Takt auch gehalten aber sobald die Karte circa 70-75 Grad warm wird. Geht der Takt runter auf 1980mhz. Woran liegt das?



Um so niedriger die Temperatur, um so höher die Booststufe. Gilt zumindest für Pascal und Turing. 
Aber so oder so, es macht keinen Unterschied ob 1,98 oder 2,04.


----------



## saniix (19. April 2019)

Okay vielen dank. Power Limit und Temperatur habe ich sowieso auf Anschlag gedreht hehe. Gibt es ein Guide zur Turin undervolting? Macht es überhaupt Sinn?


----------



## IICARUS (19. April 2019)

Habe oben in meinem Beitrag noch ein Bild zum Untervolten eingefügt, einfach per Kurve unten schauen welche Spannung du haben möchtest und dann den Punkt an die gewünschte Taktfrequenz hoch ziehen und mit bestätigen übernehmen.


----------



## RtZk (19. April 2019)

saniix schrieb:


> Okay vielen dank. Power Limit und Temperatur habe ich sowieso auf Anschlag gedreht hehe. Gibt es ein Guide zur Turin undervolting? Macht es überhaupt Sinn?



Ich würde es nicht machen, da bist du schnell mal bei nur 1,8 Ghz und mir wäre der Unterschied zu 2,0 dann schon wieder zu groß und wenn du auf 1,9 Ghz kommst ist die Ersparnis gegenüber 2 Ghz kaum vorhanden.


----------



## RX480 (19. April 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Dabei taktet meine Grafikkarte mit meinem OC auch zunächst auf 2055 MHz und erreicht dann mit 40°C 2040 Mhz.



Warum steigt im interessanten Bereich der Takt schneller als die Spannung ?
Wäre net andersrum normal?


----------



## IICARUS (19. April 2019)

Du kennst das nicht weil du die Grafikkarte gar nicht hast und so ist dir gar nicht bekannt wie das ganze reagiert.

Das Bild zeigt ein Beispiel wo der Punkt auf 1,000v und 2040 MHz gesetzt wurde. Der Takt wird ab dem Punkt nicht mehr höher gehen und die Spannung genauso wenig, denn es nennt sich nicht umsonst Untervolt, denn hiermit bestimmst du den Anfangspunkt mit Takt und der Spannung. Die Kurve die Links runter führt kommt nur dann zustande wenn die Temperaturen zu hoch ansteigen und hier kommt es am ende auf die Kühlung an. Ich setze zum Beispiel den Punkt auf 2055 MHz und 1,000v und meine Grafikkarte taktet dann ab 37°C eine Stufe runter auf 2040 MHz. Bleibt dann aber immer noch bei 1,000v. Weiter runter taktet meine Grafikkarte nicht weil ich die Temperatur dann mit der Wasserkühlung gut bis vor der nächsten Taktstufe halten kann. Die nächste Taktstufe wäre zwischen 48°C- und 50°C und hier würde erneut 15 Mhz herunter getaktet werden. Aber da ich eine Temperatur zwischen 40-46°C je nach Last halten kann komme ich gar nicht mehr zu dieser Taktstufe.

Die Kurve habe ich auch nicht erfunden denn ich setze nur meine Konfiguration ein.
Das wäre Stock:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit Stock würde meine Grafikkarte mit 1,049v und 2010 MHz takten und dann eine Stufe runter gehen auf 1995 MHz.


----------



## RX480 (19. April 2019)

Kennen oder net spielt keine Rolle. Warum solls bei  Dir anders sein als bei den Anderen.

Logisch wäre Deine Stock-Kurve um ca. 50mV nach links zu schieben, falls stabil.(wenn man manuell vorgeht)
Dann ist die Steilheit bei Takt / Spannung auch wieder sinnvoll.
(ob das Tool nur dumm nach unten schiebt, war net die Frage)

Das Bsp, von Nilson ist dahingehend viel logischer:


----------



## IICARUS (19. April 2019)

Und was soll daran Logischer sein? Das einzige was ich daran sehe ist das er auf 0,925v und nur 1920 MHz geht.

Daraus resultiert sich das er lieber mit dem Takt was runter geht und mit nur 925mv das ganze betreibt. Das macht aber nicht jede Grafikkarte mit und zudem möchte ich immer noch über 2000 MHz bleiben und mein Speicher läuft hierbei mit 7200 MHz. Mit weniger Spannung bekomme ich es nicht mit dem selben Takt am laufen und ich möchte mit dem Takt nicht weiter runter gehen um weniger Spannung drauf haben zu können, denn ich habe eine Wasserkühlung verbaut und keinerlei Probleme mit der Temperatur, daher ist es in meinem Fall vollkommen egal ob ich nur 0,925v drauf habe oder 1,050v. Da meine Wasserkühlung die Temperatur so gut schafft das nicht groß herunter getaktet wird. Ich möchte zwar jetzt meine Grafikkarte nicht bis zum Anschlag übertakten, aber da ich auch viel dafür bezahlt habe möchte ich auch keine Leistung verschenken.

Von 2040/7200 Mhz habe ich mehr von als mit weniger Spannung und auch weniger Leistung. Die Temperaturen hierbei sind in meinem Fall vollkommen egal. Mit Luftkühlung kann es ggf. Sinn machen, da das ganze bis auf 70-80°C gehen kann, aber nicht wenn eine Wasserkühlung verbaut ist wie meine. Denn mit Lufkühlung würde bis erreichen der 70-80°C noch einiges am Takt herunter getaktet werden. Daher ist man dann hier bestrebt Untervolt zu betreiben damit die Temperaturen nicht ganz so hoch gehen und ein höherer Takt erhalten bleibt.

Die Kurve muss immer von Knickpunkt nach links beachtet werden, was nach rechts geht ist vollkommen irrelevant, da dieser Bereich in diesem Szenarium nicht angewendet wird. Ich sehe jetzt darin kein Unterschied bis auf das er auf eine geringere Spannung mit weniger Leistung geht.

Bei diesem Vorgehen wird nur der Startpunkt bestimmt und wenn du Lust hast kannst die Punkte nach Links hin noch etwas sauberer setzen, aber die Kurve selber ist schon bereits bezogen auf das Bios voreingestellt, man setzt hier nur den Anhaltspunkt mit Untervolt fest. In meinem Fall ist es egal wie die Kurve nach Links gesetzt ist da ich mit der Wasserkühlung den Ausgangspunkt halten kann und hier die anderen Punkte nach Links hin gar nicht verwendet werden. Das wird mit Luftkühlung auch anderes aussehen, da die Temperatur dann bestimmt wie weit der Regler nach Links hin weiter wandern wird.

Wie ich zuvor schon schrieb hast du die Grafikkarte nicht und das war nicht im bösen gemeint, sondern nur in dem Sinn das du das ganze nicht nachvollziehen kannst um es besser kennen zu lernen, da man nicht alles studieren und beschreiben kann und vieles besser erkennbar wird wenn man die Möglichkeit dazu besitzt es selbst austesten zu können. Denn könntest du das ganze selbst nachstellen würdest du das Verhalten und was möglich ist auch besser einsehen können.

Ist auch ein Grund weshalb ich mich in Themen mit Vega Grafikkarten komplett raus halte, da ich die Grafikkarten und ihr Verhalten nicht kenne.


----------



## RX480 (20. April 2019)

Lieber IIcarus,
mir gehts auch net um ein Setting oder das Andere. Ich denke immer darüber nach, wie ein Dritter das Gesehene für sich umsetzt.

Die Newbies sollen nur net am Knickpunkt solche steilen Knicke machen.
Wer mehr Interesse hat sollte im UV-Thread nachfragen:
Turing RTX 2060/2070/2080(Ti) [Sammelthread] Overclocking/Undervolting | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Newbies sollen nur net am Knickpunkt solche steilen Knicke machen.


Ja die Karte wird explodieren, hast recht... 

Die Kurve davor kann man mit Blümchen und Schleifen verzieren, da der Takt direkt auf den Anfangspunkt springt was  gesetzt wurde und der Kurvenverlauf davor kann daher im Prinzip egal wie gesetzt werden. Ich sehe das etwas anders als in dieser FAQ geschrieben wurde, da ich mich seit 2016 mit Pascal Karten beschäftige und die Kurve davor egal wie sie abfällt nicht groß was ausmacht. Die Kurve davor wird ja auch nicht selbst gesetzt, die wird schon bereits durch das Bios gesetzt und wem die Kurve nicht gefällt der kann dies auch mit dem Afterburner nach eigenem ermessen etwas besser setzen.

Es wurde nach Hilfe gefragt und die habe ich geleistet, wer denkt besser helfen zu können dem hindere ich bestimmt nicht dran. 

Das Bild von mir hatte ich auf die schnelle erstellt ohne zuvor das ganze damit es schöner aussieht ins Detail zu setzen. Denn manche Leute haben ggf. auch noch anderes zu tun als Stundenlang ein Beitrag zu erstellen was in so einem Sammelthema nach kurzer Zeit ehe unter gehen wird oder meinst du das der nächste mit der selben Frage alle 289 Seiten durchstöbern wird... ?! 

EDIT; 

Wie ich auch bereits schrieb kann das ganze ggf. mit Luftkühlung etwas anders aussehen da je nach Temperatur bezüglich der Kurve noch herunter gestatte wird, aber mit Wasserkühlung kann die Kurve sogar Loopings schlagen, da bezüglich der Temperatur sich da nicht viel bewegen wird. 

Das ist meine Kurve:

Anfänglich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann mit etwas höherer Temperatur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dabei bleibt es dann bei mir, da meine Grafikkarte normalerweise nicht wärmer wird.

Das ganze mit dem setzen mit der einzelne Punkte vor dem Startpunkt ist auch nicht so einfach, da der Afterburner beim übernehmen wieder das ganze auf eigene Weiße setzt und es daher Zeit in Anspruch nimmt bis man das erreicht hat wie man es haben möchte, daher ist auch mein Bild was ich zuvor eingestellt hatte auf die schnelle entstanden was am ende aber dennoch nicht so schlimm ist, da es damit auch laufen würde. Ein Falsch gibt es in diesem Sinn daher nicht, nur vielleicht etwas besser optimieren zu wollen. Nur was soll ich bei mir groß Optimieren wenn meine Grafikkarte auf Grund der Temperatur diesen Bereich nie erreichen wird...?!

Das ich jetzt die Kurve schöner gesetzt hier eingestellt habe dient nur dazu manche Gemüter zu lindern... 
Naja... ich gehe jetzt besser schlafen, denn ich bekomme den letzten Popel irgendwie nicht aus meiner Nase....


----------



## RX480 (20. April 2019)

Danke, 
so siehts besser aus. 

btw.
Aus meiner Sicht sind Deine Beiträge halt wichtig, weil Viele darauf schauen. Und gerade hier im Thread gibts net Allzuviel zu Kurven.
Da könnte arcDaniel ruhig mal auf S.1 ein paar Tipps plazieren. Und den Hinweis, das Spannungen über 1,068V die Lebensdauer verkürzen.


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2019)

Ist ja  auch nichts gegen zu sagen, aber jeder kann ja zum Thema was mit beitragen.


----------



## RX480 (20. April 2019)

Sorry,
dachte, Fragen kostet nix, man könnte ja Was dazu lernen.

Ab sofort wird wie gewünscht bei Deinen Beiträgen nur ergänzt.
(falls Du die PN freischaltest wäre sowas im Thread auch net nötig)


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2019)

Wie bereits zuvor geschrieben muss man keine Wissenschaft daraus machen, da es nicht so gewichtig ist. 
Hättest du selbst Erfahrung mit der Grafikkarte wüsstest du das.

PS. Das mit meiner PN ist so gewollt.


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2019)

Im Spiel sieht es dann so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (20. April 2019)

Da ich ja keine solche Graka besitze, frag ich Dich halt mal:

Was hälts Du von der Klebemethode? Hat sowas ne ordentliche Lebensdauer? (bei dem Preis wären ja etliche Jahre sinnvoll)
Kaempft Nvidia jetzt mit Kleber als Workaround gegen die Space Invaders auf den RTX 2080 Ti und RTX Titan? Das Fundstueck der Woche! – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## RtZk (20. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Da ich ja keine solche Graka besitze, frag ich Dich halt mal:
> 
> Was hälts Du von der Klebemethode? Hat sowas ne ordentliche Lebensdauer? (bei dem Preis wären ja etliche Jahre sinnvoll)
> Kaempft Nvidia jetzt mit Kleber als Workaround gegen die Space Invaders auf den RTX 2080 Ti und RTX Titan? Das Fundstueck der Woche! – Tom's Hardware Deutschland



Wie soll er dir das sagen können? Das wird nur Nvidia selbst bzw. deren Fertiger wissen, vielleicht weiß es aber auch keiner. 
Allerdings 3 Jahre wird es halten, da sie solange Garantie geben und die Meisten die so viel für eine Graka hinblättern wechseln sowieso mindestens jede 2. Gen die Karte.




Hat hier jemand die 2080 Ti Fe und kann etwas darüber berichten? Meine kommt erst nächste Woche.


----------



## Snowhack (20. April 2019)

*GAINWARD GeForce® GTX 1650 Pegasus OC *

exklusiver Test  vor Release der Karte. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mal schauen was diese gute Schmuckstück alles drauf hat Test und Video kommen im laufe des Tages.


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2019)

@Snowhack
Mal eine Frage, bei dir wird unter Power Limit die Watt angezeigt.
Bei mir immer nur die Prozente. Wieso werden bei mir die Prozente angezeigt und nicht die Watt?
Gibt es da was umgestellt werden kann?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (20. April 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> *GAINWARD GeForce® GTX 1650 Pegasus OC *
> 
> exklusiver Test  vor Release der Karte.
> 
> ...



Wo hast du die denn her?


----------



## Snowhack (20. April 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wo hast du die denn her?



Das läuft unter NDA 

quatsch das werde ich aus Gründen der Sicherheit meines Informanten nicht Preis geben. 

(Was verständlich sein sollte gerade weil er die Möglichkeit hat mir auch andere Dinge vor ab zukommen zu lassen)


----------



## Snowhack (20. April 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> @Snowhack
> Mal eine Frage, bei dir wird unter Power Limit die Watt angezeigt.
> Bei mir immer nur die Prozente. Wieso werden bei mir die Prozente angezeigt und nicht die Watt?
> Gibt es da was umgestellt werden kann?
> ...



gehe mal unter Nvidia Bios nicht Gernaral


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2019)

Super, klappt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (20. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wie soll er dir das sagen können? Das wird nur Nvidia selbst bzw. deren Fertiger wissen, vielleicht weiß es aber auch keiner.
> Allerdings 3 Jahre wird es halten, da sie solange Garantie geben und die Meisten die so viel für eine Graka hinblättern wechseln sowieso mindestens jede 2. Gen die Karte.



Seine Meinung kann er oder wir ja trotzdem schreiben.
Ich selbst besitze eine Gainward Phoenix GS, also eine Karte mit Custom Kühler und Referenz PCB. Ich habe sie seit Mitte September im Einsatz. Den Kühler hatte ich schon mal runter um mir das PCB anzusehen, im Vergleich mit dem PCB der Radeon Seven ist das so als würde man eine Spitfire mit einer F35 vergleichen (Flugzeug Vergleiche sind mal was anderes ). Aber zum Thema, der Gainward Kühler drückt ebenso mit einer erweiterten Grundplatte auf die VRAM und mit extra Schrauben wird der Anpressdruck zusätzlich erhöht.
Das was Nvidia bzw. TSMC macht erweckt bei mir den Eindruck wie ein Notbehelf, irgendwie habe ich da ein mulmiges Bauchgefühl und wenn meine Karte diese "Lösung" aufweisen würde, dann würde ich sie zu 100% tauschen. Das was ich mich frage, wenn es nur die Referenz Karten betreffen soll, warum sind dann auch so viele Strix und Gaming Karten abgeraucht. Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck Nvidia verschweigt da immer noch was.


----------



## Gurdi (20. April 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Seine Meinung kann er oder wir ja trotzdem schreiben.
> Ich selbst besitze eine Gainward Phoenix GS, also eine Karte mit Custom Kühler und Referenz PCB. Ich habe sie seit Mitte September im Einsatz. Den Kühler hatte ich schon mal runter um mir das PCB anzusehen, im Vergleich mit dem PCB der Radeon Seven ist das so als würde man eine Spitfire mit einer F35 vergleichen (Flugzeug Vergleiche sind mal was anderes ). Aber zum Thema, der Gainward Kühler drückt ebenso mit einer erweiterten Grundplatte auf die VRAM und mit extra Schrauben wird der Anpressdruck zusätzlich erhöht.
> Das was Nvidia bzw. TSMC macht erweckt bei mir den Eindruck wie ein Notbehelf, irgendwie habe ich da ein mulmiges Bauchgefühl und wenn meine Karte diese "Lösung" aufweisen würde, dann würde ich sie zu 100% tauschen. Das was ich mich frage, wenn es nur die Referenz Karten betreffen soll, warum sind dann auch so viele Strix und Gaming Karten abgeraucht. Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck Nvidia verschweigt da immer noch was.



Es gab ja anscheinend einen Mix an Problemen, die Strixx z.B. hat via Baseplate den Speicher beschissen gekühlt. Die ersten Chargen GDDR6 schienen ja auch nicht ganz einwandfrei gewesen zu sein. Hinzu kommt die Spekulation mit dem LOT unter dem Package.


----------



## Ralle@ (20. April 2019)

Ich denke das LOT ist immer noch das Hauptproblem, welches die meisten Karten auf dem Gewissen hat.
Das kommt von Nvidias radikaler Spar Politik, welche TSMC so unter Druck setzt das eben sowas dabei rauskommt


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. April 2019)

Moin,

ich habe eine EVGA 2080 soeben eingebaut und Fire Strike durchlaufen lassen.

Ist der Score okay?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Karte läuft ohne OC - also wie ab Werk eingestellt. Alle Settings im AB habe ich zurückgesetzt.

*Was meint ihr?*


----------



## Gurdi (20. April 2019)

Was für eine EVGA, die haben ja mehrer. Ansonsten sind die Ergebnisse im erwartbarem Rahmen.


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2019)

Passt alles, siehe mein Ergebnis.

Habe diese Tests als Vergleich soeben mit den selben Leistungsdaten deiner Grafikkarte erstellt.
Erreiche etwa die selben Grafikpunkte mit meine 2080 Grafikkarte.

Die Gesamtpunkte nicht beachten, die kommen vom restlichem System (CPU/OC Prozessor/Arbeitsspeicher).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist der Speichertakt mit 7400 MHz bei EVGA Stock? Von "_ZOTAC GAMING GeForce RTX 2080 AMP Extreme_" kenne ich das der Werkstakt auf 7200 MHz gesetzt ist. Die anderen haben meist nur 7000 MHz, was aber kein Problem ist, da was der Hersteller drauf packt auch mit eigenem OC drauf gepackt werden kann.


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. April 2019)

Hi iiCARUS,

danke für deinen Test.



Ich habe zuerst mich ein wenig mit OC gespielt:

Bei 2070 MHz & 1,050 mV ist schluss.
Ab wann wirds mit der Spannung bedenklich?


Jetzt möchte ich eher mich in die andere Richtung bewegen --> UV
Ich kann sie stabil auf 1925 MHz laufen lassen bei 0,900 mV.

Wie tief geht deine?


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2019)

Mit der Spannung brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen, da die Spannung nur bis 1,094v hoch geht und hierbei nichts passieren kann.
Mehr kannst du nicht drauf packen da die Spannung im Bios nur bis zu dieser Höhe bestimmt wird.

Untervolt schadet nicht und es geht nicht darum wie weit es geht, sondern was jeder für sich haben möchte.
Ich z.B. habe mit meiner Wasserkühlung keine Probleme und gehe daher nur auf 1,000v da ich noch 2055/7200 MHz beibehalten möchte.
Denn ich gehe nicht weiter runter nur um weniger Spannung nutzen zu können. Habe ja schließlich für diese Leistung bezahlt und möchte sie daher auch nutzen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. April 2019)

Ja das hast du Recht.
Lässt du das Power Limit auf 100 oder drehst du voll auf - im AB geht 129% max bei mir.

Was bewirkt das PL genau?


----------



## RtZk (20. April 2019)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ja das hast du Recht.
> Lässt du das Power Limit auf 100 oder drehst du voll auf - im AB geht 129% max bei mir.
> 
> Was bewirkt das PL genau?



Das sich die GPU mehr Strom genehmigen kann und, wenn du vorher im PT Limit warst, wird die GPU höher takten. 
Zum Beispiel statt bei 100% 100 Watt, bei 129% 129 Watt und das kann dann eben für beispielsweise 100 Mhz mehr reichen.


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2019)

Bei mir geht nur bis 109%, da ich max. nur 285 Watt habe.
Wenn du ins Power Limit läuft dann wird die Grafikkarte nicht so hoch takten.

Im normal betrieb brauche ich das PL nicht hoch setzen, da ich die 100% nicht überschreite, fürs extreme Übertakten kann es schon Sinn machen, da ich da schon leicht je nach Test fast rein komme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte letztens ein Bios von einer Zotac drauf mit der ich bis auf 308 Watt kommen könnte.


----------



## RtZk (20. April 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei mir geht nur bis 109%, da ich max. nur 285 Watt habe.
> Wenn du ins Power Limit läuft dann wird die Grafikkarte nicht so hoch takten.
> 
> Im normal betrieb brauche ich das PL nicht hoch setzen, da ich die 100% nicht überschreite, fürs extreme Übertakten kann es schon Sinn machen, da ich da schon leicht je nach Test fast rein komme.
> ...



Das liegt aber an deiner Wasserkühlung, bei niedrigeren Temperaturen sinkt auch das benötigte PT, @armer_der_erste ist aber mit Luftkühlung unterwegs, da ist Turing hart Power limitiert.


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2019)

Da hast recht, daran hatte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. April 2019)

Danke _euch!_

Wie warm darf eigentlich eine EVGA werden?
Finde so gut wie keine Tests zu ihr


----------



## HisN (20. April 2019)

So warm wie *jede andere* Karte.
Im Moment liegt das Temp-Limit vom Treiber her bei allen Karten bei 84° und etwa bei 100° gehen sie aus.
ALLE Nvidias. Es ist völlig zwecklos nach bestimmten Karten zu schauen in der Hinsicht.
Braucht auch nicht für jede CPU eine eigene Betrachtung. Und auch nicht für jede AMD-Graka eine eigene Betrachtung. Allen sind die etwa 100° gemeinsam.

Aber die Frage war bestimmt anders gemeint, als sie gestellt ist.
Also für Deinen Hinterkopf: Bei 40° verlierst Du die erste Takt-Domain. (Und das ist auch bei *allen* Turings und auch Pascals so^^) D.h. eigentlich darf die Karte die 40° nicht erreichen wenn Du maximale Leistung haben möchtest


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. April 2019)

YO, da bist du ja Hisn 

Maximale Leistung bekomme ich bestimmt nicht mit meiner 2080! 
Aktuell bin ich halt am ausloten: Lautsträrke vs. Hitze.


Mit anderen Worten:
ist meine EVGA lauter bei gleicher Leistung als andere Partnerkarten ?!


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2019)

Genau, bei mir kommt nur eine Taktstufe mit 15 Mhz zustande, da ich dann die Temperatur bis zur nächsten Taktstufe mit meiner Wasserkühlung halten kann. Normalerweise liege ich zwischen 40-43° und sollte die Grafikkarte doch mal stärker ausgelastet werden komme ich auf 46°C. Die nächste Taktstufe kommt bei mir zwischen 48-50°C und würde nochmals 15 Mhz betragen. 

Meine Grafikkarte würde daher Stock zunächst auf 2010 Mhz takten und dann runter gehen auf 1995 MHz. Mit mein Untervolt bin ich daher auf 2055 MHz gegangen (könnte noch ohne UV weiter hoch gehen) und dann hält sie 2040 MHz. Habe aber auch ein Profil mit 2070/7500 MHz gespeichert. Diese zwei Profile nutze ich 24/7.

Das max. was ich mit der Grafikkarte erreicht habe sind 2160/8380 Mhz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber nur für Benchmarks stabil.


----------



## RtZk (21. April 2019)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten:
> ist meine EVGA lauter bei gleicher Leistung als andere Partnerkarten ?!



Einfache Antwort, ja, ist sie relativ sicher. Die Trio sollte die beste 80er sein.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (21. April 2019)

gabs die Titan X/Titan Xp eig auch bei normalen Händler zu kaufen?


----------



## RtZk (21. April 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> gabs die Titan X/Titan Xp eig auch bei normalen Händler zu kaufen?



Nein, nur in ausgewählten Fertigrechnern konnte man sie sonst kaufen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (21. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nein, nur in ausgewählten Fertigrechnern konnte man sie sonst kaufen.



frag mich warum se das geändert hamm ...

vllt kauft das überteuerte Ding sonst keiner xD

oder die ganzen Rückläufer haben denen den eigenen Shop etwas vermießt


----------



## chaotium (21. April 2019)

@Hisn
Für ne Temp unter 40Grad brauchste aber schon einen Chiller ^^ 
Selbst Ich schau dumm in die Röhre. Vielleicht schafft das der gigant?


----------



## HisN (21. April 2019)

Nope, keine Chance. Ich hab hier im Sommer 35° im Raum und ich schaffe nur 8° Delta Raum - Wasser 
Und dann kommt da noch Delta Wasser-GPU drauf, was bei mir zur Zeit eine Katastrophe darstellt. Muss das nochmal auseinanderreissen.


----------



## chaotium (21. April 2019)

Also ich schaffe es knapp über 40 grad, so bis 45. Aber nie unter


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. April 2019)

Hier mal ein SC nach paar min zocken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (21. April 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit der Spannung brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen, da die Spannung nur bis 1,094v hoch geht und hierbei nichts passieren kann.



Wurde net mal gesagt, das oberhalb 1,068V der Chip schneller altert.
(ist nur als Ergänzung gedacht, net zur Diskussion)


----------



## RtZk (21. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wurde net mal gesagt, das oberhalb 1,068V der Chip schneller altert.
> (ist nur als Ergänzung gedacht, net zur Diskussion)



Das war damals auf Pascal bezogen, aber es ist noch nichts von massenhaft verreckten GPU‘s bekannt geworden, daher war das wohl nur eine Übertreibung.
Oft macht der VRAM sowieso als erstes die Grätsche.


----------



## HisN (21. April 2019)

Aber wer hat das auch wirklich gemacht?
Wenn man schon die ganze Zeit im PT hängt, bringt es nun mal gar nix wenn man die Spannung zusätzlich noch hochreisst.
Ich denke die breite Masse der OC-Künstler hat das dann doch irgendwann verinnerlicht das Nvidia uns mit Boost3 neue Wege für das nicht mehr vorhandene OC gehen lässt


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wurde net mal gesagt, das oberhalb 1,068V der Chip schneller altert.
> (ist nur als Ergänzung gedacht, net zur Diskussion)


Ging ja nur darum wie weit man überhaupt gehen kann und das dabei nie was passieren kann.
Das mit OC Chips schneller altern sollte bekannt sein, daher übertakte ich ja nur moderat und nicht extrem für den Dauerbetrieb.

Nutze daher in meinem Fall UV mit 1,000v und meine 2040/7200 MHz.

Solch hohe Spannung nutze ich nur fürs extreme Übertakten und dies kommt bei mir nur zum erstellen Benchmarks vor und nicht für den 24/7 Betrieb.
Zudem ist es ja auch nicht so das es so schnell altert das so ein Chips von heute auf morgen hobbs geht, es verkürzt sich vielleicht die Lebensdauer von sagen wir mal  10 Jahre auf nur 9 Jahre(hypothetisch gesehen).


----------



## sonny1606 (21. April 2019)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Danke _euch!_
> 
> Wie warm darf eigentlich eine EVGA werden?
> Finde so gut wie keine Tests zu ihr



Alles ab 80% gilt als bereits heiss und ist längerfristig sicher nicht der Hit. Das sollte immer so die Grenze sein. OC ist nicht ohne. Habe bis vor 1 Jahren auch übertaktet, Ergebniss: 1 Mainboard defekt (läuft, aber unter Last Absturtz) 1 CPU defekt. GPU habe ich nur zu Testzwecken übert. da man dort nicht viel rausholen konnte.


----------



## RtZk (21. April 2019)

sonny1606 schrieb:


> Alles ab 80% gilt als bereits heiss und ist längerfristig sicher nicht der Hit. Das sollte immer so die Grenze sein. OC ist nicht ohne. Habe bis vor 1 Jahren auch übertaktet, Ergebniss: 1 Mainboard defekt (läuft, aber unter Last Absturtz) 1 CPU defekt. GPU habe ich nur zu Testzwecken übert. da man dort nicht viel rausholen konnte.



Dass dein Mainboard und gleichzeitig die CPU defekt ist, ist extrem unwahrscheinlich und liegt garantiert nicht an normalem OC. 
80 Grad ist völlig unbedenklich, der einzige Grund warum man niedrige Temps anpeilen sollte, ist, um mehr Takt durch den Boost zu bekommen.


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2019)

Warum denken immer noch so viele, dass eine hohe Temperatur die Komponenten über die Zeit kaputt macht?
Eine hohe Spannung ist da viel schädlicher.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. April 2019)

Im grunde ist mir die TEMP egal, ich fürchte mich nur ein wenig vor dem Sommer.
Bis dahin ist aber sowieso eine Klimaanlage gekauft! 

Ich denke ich habe meine Gehirngespinste vertrieben habe und meine EVGA 2080 behalte.
Wegen den paar Grad Celsius mehr, nehme ich lieber den besseren Kundensupport mit


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. April 2019)

Moin Leute,

hatte ja so meine Probleme mit der Asus Vega 64. Die kam jetzt aus der RMA wieder und es klappt alles wieder. Im großen und ganzen bin ich dennoch unzufrieden mit dem Gerät und es landet auf Ebay, so weh es tut weil ich sie für 450€ gekauft habe aber das macht mich nicht glücklich. Gerade wenn ich 4K am OLED im WZ spielen möchte. Im Pc Raum auf 1080p passt es aber wachse da langsam raus aus dem Zeug und genieße es lieber im WZ auf dem Sofa. 

Ich werde mir jetzt eine 2080ti holen (ich weiß über das P/L usw. etcy pp.) und möchte die Leistung einfach jetzt. Summe max. 1500€. Mir egal welcher Hersteller, ich möchte nur nicht wieder so ein Fehlkauf wie die Vega. (kein Hate gegen Vega, ich persönlich möchte nur einfach mehr und habe mich ungenügend informiert vorher).  Da der Pc im Wohnzimmer steht gern eine leise Karte bzw. guten Kühler. 
Habe gelesen die MSI TriX soll recht leise sein, kann dies jemand bestätigen? Gern auch andere Vorschläge.
BTW: Ich bin etwas gegen Asus eingenommen gerade. Aber von mir aus auch wieder Asus wenn die Karten bei Nvidia etwas besser sind. 

Bin schon die ganze Zeit bei MF und weiß net welche


----------



## Gurdi (22. April 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum denken immer noch so viele, dass eine hohe Temperatur die Komponenten über die Zeit kaputt macht?
> Eine hohe Spannung ist da viel schädlicher.



Ich denke das kann man pauschal so schlecht sagen, das kommt schwer auf die Karte an. Wie sind die SpaWas, wie ist die Kühlung aufgebaut, wasmacht der Ram,entstehen HotSpots.


----------



## IICARUS (22. April 2019)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Im grunde ist mir die TEMP egal, ich fürchte mich nur ein wenig vor dem Sommer.
> Bis dahin ist aber sowieso eine Klimaanlage gekauft!
> 
> Ich denke ich habe meine Gehirngespinste vertrieben habe und meine EVGA 2080 behalte.
> Wegen den paar Grad Celsius mehr, nehme ich lieber den besseren Kundensupport mit


Je nach Temperatur wird die Grafikkarte weiter runter takten und so normal immer die Temperatur halten.


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2019)

Bei SpaWas würde ich dir noch recht geben mit der Temperatur, da wird ja nichts überwacht.
Aber eine GPU schaltet bei der Temperatur lange vorher ab oder taktet runter.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. April 2019)

So, hab dann jetzt einfach bestellt. Dazu noch ein 4K Monitor für Pc Raum.
Bin echt gespannt was mich da erwartet  

Erhoffe mir mal viel davon gegenüber 8Bit 1080TN  

Gute Nacht alle.


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2019)

Die 30 Euro für die Pixelfehler Prüfung hätte ich mir gespart. 
Ansonsten ein ordentlicher UHD 60Hz Monitor.


----------



## Ralle@ (22. April 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei SpaWas würde ich dir noch recht geben mit der Temperatur, da wird ja nichts überwacht.
> Aber eine GPU schaltet bei der Temperatur lange vorher ab oder taktet runter.



Die Spawas werden natürlich überwacht, nur bekommen wir davon nichts mit. EVGA hat mal bei Pascal so tolle Karten die drölf Sensoren hatten wo man alles auslesen konnte.
Ansonsten regelt das BIOS selbst alles ohne das wir was mitbekommen und das finde ich auch gut so. Die Käufer würden sich nur unnötig verrückt machen, merke ich ja schon in meinem Umfeld wenn da mal Temperaturen bei Mainboard, Grafikkarten oder Netzteilkomponenten etwas höhere Temperaturen erreichen dass da die Panik steigt.

Ich sage da immer, solange nichts throttelt oder gar abschaltet passt alles. Klar Kühler ist immer besser aber irgendwann ist ein Punkt erreicht wo es dann übertrieben ist.


----------



## gaussmath (22. April 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Habe gelesen die MSI TriX soll recht leise sein, kann dies jemand bestätigen?



Ja, kann ich bestätigen. Ich bin sehr zurieden mit der GAMING  X TRIO. Die Karte ist sehr leise. Ich habe keinerlei Spulenfiepen. Die Temperatur geht bei OC aber auch gerne mal auf 80°C, was auch zu leichtem Throttling führt. Wenn's wirklich leise sein soll, dann wird man die 2000MHz nicht halten oder gar überbieten können. Aber wir reden hier von teils 5% Leistungsunterschied...


----------



## RtZk (22. April 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> hatte ja so meine Probleme mit der Asus Vega 64. Die kam jetzt aus der RMA wieder und es klappt alles wieder. Im großen und ganzen bin ich dennoch unzufrieden mit dem Gerät und es landet auf Ebay, so weh es tut weil ich sie für 450€ gekauft habe aber das macht mich nicht glücklich. Gerade wenn ich 4K am OLED im WZ spielen möchte. Im Pc Raum auf 1080p passt es aber wachse da langsam raus aus dem Zeug und genieße es lieber im WZ auf dem Sofa.
> 
> ...



Die Lightning Z könnte knapp ins Budget passen und ist die 2. beste Ti.


----------



## IICARUS (22. April 2019)

Letztens wollte ich die Temperaturen verbessern und kaufte mir die "Thermal Grizzly Pad Thermo Minus Pad8" und die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste. Stutzig machte mich aber einige Bewertungen auf Amazon wo schlechte Temperaturen mit der WLP zustande kamen. Hatte ich aber ignoriert weil die WLP in Foren bisher immer hoch gelobt wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ergebnis war erschreckend, denn normalerweise habe ich eine Temperatur von 40-43° und max. 46°C.
Mit der WLP kam ich direkt auf 46° und kam daher auch unter Last an die 50°C dran. Das schlimmste war aber das ich keines meiner Spiele mehr laden konnte. Beim starten der Spiele lud sich der Rechner zu Tode und ich stellte dann fest das die Grafikkarte runter auf 800 bis 300 MHz ging. Dadurch war die Grafikkarte zu langsam um noch was starten zu können, da sich alles deshalb fast schon aufhing.

Zerlegte die Grafikkarte erneut und schaute mir das Druckbild des Wärmeleidpad an den Spannungswandler an, denn anscheint wurden diese so heiß das meine Grafikkarte unter Last nicht mehr hoch taktete. Seitlich war ein deutliches Druckbild zu erkennen und in der Mitte fast keines. Machte die Pads mit einem Fön warm und baute so dann die Grafikkarte erneut zusammen. Nun lief die Grafikkarte wieder und taktete auch wieder nochmal hoch.

Aber die schlechtere Temperatur der GPU war immer noch vorhanden.

Der Kühler ist von EK und daher bestellte ich dann neue Pads von EK und neue MX-4 Edition 2019. Habe schon zuvor MX-4 verwendet und bin bisher mit ihr immer zufrieden gewesen, daher holte ich sie mir erneut und die neue WLP verspricht sogar das sie 8 Jahre halten soll. Gut mit den 8 Jahren ist mir jetzt im Grunde egal, aber ich wollte diese WLP wieder verwenden.

Damit sind die Temperaturen wieder Top.
Die WLP meiner CPU hatte ich ja auch ausgetauscht und auch hier hatte ich schlechtere Temperaturen weshalb ich am ende auch hier die neue MX-4 verwendet habe.


----------



## Gurdi (22. April 2019)

Genau aus solchen Gründen ist jeder Sensor gut, vor allem wenn man seine Karte umbaut ist man über jeden Sensor froh der einem hilft das Fehlerbild zu erkennen.


----------



## IICARUS (22. April 2019)

Das stimmt, denn VRam und Spannungswandler haben ja kein Sensor verbaut.
Wobei verbauen könnte ich Temperatursensoren und dann an meinem Aquaero 6 mit anschließen.


----------



## saniix (22. April 2019)

Habe gestern ein wenig an meiner GPU rumgefuchtelt 

Ich glaube das sind ganz gute Werte oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mal gespannt ob ich in meiner "Hardware Liga" noch den Platz 1 holen kann


----------



## IICARUS (22. April 2019)

saniix schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob ich in meiner "Hardware Liga" noch den Platz 1 holen kann



Nur zu...  
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG MAXIMUS XI HERO


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die Spawas werden natürlich überwacht, nur bekommen wir davon nichts mit. EVGA hat mal bei Pascal so tolle Karten die drölf Sensoren hatten wo man alles auslesen konnte.
> Ansonsten regelt das BIOS selbst alles ohne das wir was mitbekommen und das finde ich auch gut so. Die Käufer würden sich nur unnötig verrückt machen, merke ich ja schon in meinem Umfeld wenn da mal Temperaturen bei Mainboard, Grafikkarten oder Netzteilkomponenten etwas höhere Temperaturen erreichen dass da die Panik steigt.
> 
> Ich sage da immer, solange nichts throttelt oder gar abschaltet passt alles. Klar Kühler ist immer besser aber irgendwann ist ein Punkt erreicht wo es dann übertrieben ist.


Nur EVGA verbaut bei wenigen Karten so viele Sensoren. 
Und die SpaWas werden nicht überwacht, sonst würden die sich nicht überhitzen und kaputt gehen. 
Da gibt es keine Abschaltung wie bei einer GPU.


----------



## saniix (22. April 2019)

Geil  
Leider habe ich noch eine alte CPU und habe keine wassergekühlte rtx haha aber Mal schauen wie weit ich noch kommen kann


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. April 2019)

Karte und Moni kommen am Mittwoch. Welch ein Zufall das ich da auch frei habe  
Ich muss keine 2Ghz schaffen, einfach 60FPS in UHD und ich bin glücklich, zur Not 1 oder 2 Regler etwas links


----------



## saniix (22. April 2019)

Funktioniert super. Spiele auch meistens auf meinem 4K TV im Wohnzimmer. Momentan AC Odyseey 60fps ist meistens kein Problem auf Hohe Settings. Zur Not switche ich auf 50hz mit vsync und merke dann kein Unterschied ob 60 oder 50. GPU taktet bei mir teilweise sogar runter


----------



## Gurdi (22. April 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur EVGA verbaut bei wenigen Karten so viele Sensoren.
> Und die SpaWas werden nicht überwacht, sonst würden die sich nicht überhitzen und kaputt gehen.
> Da gibt es keine Abschaltung wie bei einer GPU.



Da lob ich mir die AMD Karten, die haben ne ganze Phalanx an Board.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. April 2019)

saniix schrieb:


> Funktioniert super. Spiele auch meistens auf meinem 4K TV im Wohnzimmer. Momentan AC Odyseey 60fps ist meistens kein Problem auf Hohe Settings. Zur Not switche ich auf 50hz mit vsync und merke dann kein Unterschied ob 60 oder 50. GPU taktet bei mir teilweise sogar runter



Das mache ich auch zureit mit der Vega in AC:O aber dropt gar unter 40 und das ist nicht mehr schön (für mich). Bin echt gespannt was mir dieser heftige Preis liefert.


----------



## Gurdi (22. April 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Das mache ich auch zureit mit der Vega in AC:O aber dropt gar unter 40 und das ist nicht mehr schön (für mich). Bin echt gespannt was mir dieser heftige Preis liefert.



Keine 60Fps in ACO


----------



## RtZk (22. April 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Das mache ich auch zureit mit der Vega in AC:O aber dropt gar unter 40 und das ist nicht mehr schön (für mich). Bin echt gespannt was mir dieser heftige Preis liefert.



Da bräuchte es schon ein wenig mehr als eine 2080 Ti http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Assas...assins-Creed-Odyssey-Benchmarks-1266222/2/#a3 , aber 60 könnten klappen, wenn du ein paar Regler eine Stufe nach Links schiebst.
Ubisoft Spiele sind einfach nur noch armselig, man kriegst selbst in Spielen die deutlich besser aussehen deutlich mehr FPS.


----------



## HisN (22. April 2019)

Ach, nur die Wolken eine Stufe runter und schon sollte es die meiste Zeit passen in UHD


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Da lob ich mir die AMD Karten, die haben ne ganze Phalanx an Board.



Ja Sensoren die die Temperaturen berechnen, ganz toll.


----------



## saniix (22. April 2019)

Also ich habe mich jetzt etwas mit dem UV von meiner 2080 beschäftigt.  Firestrike ultra läuft bei mir durch ohne Probleme mit 1900mhz und 0,875v 

Da ich mich nicht so genau mit den Kennzahlen hier auskenne im UV Bereich, würde ich gerne fragen ob die Werte eher gut oder schlecht sind ?


----------



## HisN (22. April 2019)

Mitten im Gewühle. Wobei Firestrike ja von den Anforderungen her eher lächerlich ist, wenn nicht gerade die Ultra-Version läuft.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. April 2019)

Ist ja nicht nur AC, TW3 Blood and Wine wollte ich auch mal beenden am TV. 
Und gerne gehe ich auch bei den ein oder anderen Spiel mit der Einstellung etwas runter, wenn man gefesselt ist achte man doch nun nicht wirklich auf jedes Detail. 

Die Mittel Einstellungen mit der Vega in 4K HDR sehen trotzdem gut aus. Alleine schon stable 60 wäre mir das alles Wert und sollte ich etwas höher gehen können wäre das ein super Bonus  

Werde dann wahrscheinlich sowieso jedes Spiel testen was wie wo geht, kennt man ja


----------



## saniix (22. April 2019)

Also Witcher 3 schaffe ich locker 60fps in 4k das meiste alles auf hohe Settings.


----------



## Snowhack (22. April 2019)

So ab morgen kann ich euch die Benchmarks für die * Gainward GeForce GTX 1650 Pegasus OC  * zu Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Snowhack (23. April 2019)

Lesezeichen !


----------



## sonny1606 (23. April 2019)

Was wollt ihr mit der 1660ti? Warum kauft ihr euch keine gtx1070? Die kostet aktuell 280€ und hat wenigstens 8GB. Wenn ich bf5 zocke habe ich permanent vram Auslastung über 6GB. Denke einfach 6gb sind für zocker-karten einfach zu wenig.


----------



## RtZk (23. April 2019)

sonny1606 schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr mit der 1660ti? Warum kauft ihr euch keine gtx1070? Die kostet aktuell 280€ und hat wenigstens 8GB. Wenn ich bf5 zocke habe ich permanent vram Auslastung über 6GB. Denke einfach 6gb sind für zocker-karten einfach zu wenig.



In Full HD ? Ich habe gerade mal 7-8 in UHD.


----------



## Snowhack (23. April 2019)

sonny1606 schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr mit der 1660ti? Warum kauft ihr euch keine gtx1070? Die kostet aktuell 280€ und hat wenigstens 8GB. Wenn ich bf5 zocke habe ich permanent vram Auslastung über 6GB. Denke einfach 6gb sind für zocker-karten einfach zu wenig.



Bei so einer Frage in einer Turing Thread, die passende Antwort 

* weil ich es kann ! *


----------



## RX480 (23. April 2019)

Die 1650oc ist doch für nen HTPC net schlecht. Am 4k-TV kannste immer noch FHD spielen.
Und die 1650oc ist bestimmt kühler/leiser als olle ...
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Geforce-GTX-1650-Grafikkarte-269784/Tests/Review-1280120/

75W nur bei der nonOC; die OC hat noch nen 6-pin zusötzlich.

Leak:wccftech bei 2:20 ca. 570-Niveau mit der nonOC
YouTube

Bin mal gespannt Was Snowhack mit der 1650oc schafft.


----------



## Snowhack (23. April 2019)

So hier jetzt mal die Benchmark Ergebnisse zur

 *GeForce® GTX 1650 Pegasus OC *  

- Video entfernt -




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Geräuschentwicklung im geschlossenem Gehäuse 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Typischer Boost unter Last



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fire Strike 1.1 SCORE 8208 Punkte @  GTX 1650




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Far Cry® New Dawn ( 1080p Ultra) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tom Clancy's The Division 2 (1080p Ultra) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. April 2019)

hat jemand Strange Brigade und könnte testen ob das mit dem neuem Treiber besser läuft?

aus irgend nem Grund erwähnen die das doch erwähnen oder?

oder hat das Game jetzt Variable Rate Shading? ... achne, dass wird sich ja auf DX12 beziehen

doppel achne, dass Game hat ja DX12 xD


----------



## gaussmath (23. April 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> hat jemand Strange Brigade und könnte testen ob das mit dem neuem Treiber besser läuft?



Welcher Treiber, welches Settings, was ist die Referenz? Das Game unterstützt sowohl Vulkan, als auch DX12 nativ.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. April 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Welcher Treiber, welches Settings, was ist die Referenz? Das Game unterstützt sowohl Vulkan, als auch DX12 nativ.



für den neunsten Treiber wird halt explizit Strange Brigade erwähnt

"Game Ready
Provides the optimal gaming experience for Mortal Kombat 11, Anthem, and Strange Brigade"

was seltsam is, da es das ja schon ne Weile gibt

von daher 430.39 WHQL vs 425.31 WHQL


----------



## gaussmath (23. April 2019)

Teste ich gerade...


----------



## RX480 (23. April 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> oder hat das Game jetzt Variable Rate Shading? ... achne, dass wird sich ja auf DX12 beziehen



In W2 mit Vulkan:
Turing ohne RTX: Die GeForce GTX 1660 Ti im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## gaussmath (23. April 2019)

Strange Brigade, Vulkan, 200% von 1440p, Ultra Settings: 430.39 vs. 425.31

Sieht gut aus, was die Average FPS betrifft. Die Hakler im Frametime Graphen sind wiederum befremdlich. Ich denke übrigens, dass das Raytracing nun auf den RT-Cores berechnet wird. Oder ist es noch was anderes?

Aufgezeichnet mit OCAT 1.3 und ausgewertet mit CapFrameX 1.1.2.4 (Comparison Mode, Custom Comments Context), siehe Links in meiner Signatur.

Hardware: RTX 2080 Ti@stock, Threadripper 2950X@Game Mode 4.3GHz, SMT off

Hinweis: Im Screenshot werden fälschlicherweise 4k angezeigt. Tatsächlich habe ich aber mit 200% von 1440p getestet.


----------



## Gurdi (23. April 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> So hier jetzt mal die Benchmark Ergebnisse zur
> 
> *GeForce® GTX 1650 Pegasus OC *
> 
> ...



Sottr wäre ganz nett, damit habe ich auch den Kabylake gebencht. Der FS Score ist recht bescheiden, da kann meine APU ja mithalten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. April 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Strange Brigade, Vulkan, 4k, Ultra Settings: 430.39 vs. 425.31
> 
> Sieht gut aus, was die Average FPS betrifft. Die Hakler im Frametime Graphen sind wiederum befremdlich. Ich denke übrigens, dass das Raytracing nun auf den RT-Cores berechnet wird. Oder ist es noch was anderes?
> 
> ...



cool, Danke!

wenn NV die Frametimespikes noch wegkriegt wäre das ne super Verbesserung




RX480 schrieb:


> In W2 mit Vulkan:
> Turing ohne RTX: Die GeForce GTX 1660 Ti im Test - Hardwareluxx



klingt so als ob es auch bald in DX12 integriert wird

"Gaming Technology
...
...
Adds support for Windows 10 May 2019 Update (including Variable Rate Shading)"


----------



## gaussmath (23. April 2019)

Ich habe übrigens mit 5k getestet, nicht 4k...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. April 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens mit 5k getestet, nicht 4k...



wird mit dem neuem Treiber der VRAM stärker belastet?


----------



## gaussmath (23. April 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wird mit dem neuem Treiber der VRAM stärker belastet?



Hab ich leider nicht drauf geachtet.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. April 2019)

laut PCGH behauptet Nvidia, dass SB mit Vulkan 13% schneller läuft

würde ja zu deinen Werten passen


----------



## gaussmath (24. April 2019)

Ja, laut meiner Messung sind es 12.5%.


----------



## saniix (24. April 2019)

Habe jetzt noch etwas an meinem UV gearbeitet mit meiner 2080. Habe jetzt  1950mhz bei 0.887v ich denke das ist ein gutes Ergebnis. Sie kommt jetzt nicht mehr ins Power Limit und befindet sich im Schnitt zwischen 70-85% Power


----------



## RtZk (24. April 2019)

So, meine Ti ist jetzt auch endlich da, mal schauen was beim OC so drin ist .


----------



## gaussmath (24. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> So, meine Ti ist jetzt auch endlich da, mal schauen was beim OC so drin ist .



Dann wird der 6700k die aber ordentlich ausbremsen. Oder spielst du nur in 4k?


----------



## RtZk (24. April 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Dann wird der 6700k die aber ordentlich ausbremsen. Oder spielst du nur in 4k?



Ja, ausschließlich 4k maxed out .
Selbst ohne jedes OC ein verdammt großer FPS Boost in Bo4


----------



## gaussmath (24. April 2019)

@RtZk: Wo bleiben die Benchmarks? ^^


----------



## RtZk (24. April 2019)

Hier erst mal der Superposition, war auch nur kurz übertaktet, mit Core Takt wenig gemacht, gab aber einen Peak über 2,1 GHz dürfte also mit Wasserkühlung erreichbar sein. VRAM mäßig scheine ich eine ziemlich gute Karte erwischt zu haben, 8,3 Ghz sind stable, eventuell auch mehr, hatte bisher nicht mehr Zeit .
Mehr Benchmarks folgen ^^.


----------



## Gurdi (24. April 2019)

Machst du den Morpheus drauf?


----------



## IphoneBenz (24. April 2019)

So die MSI ist und am Monitor angeschlossen 
Also 4k auf IPS sind ja mal was ganz anderes. Schöne Sache. 

Die Karte ist auch einfach spitze und hat mir das gegeben was ich erhofft habe. AC:O 4k Hoch als voreinstellung stable 60fps und mit Vsync super. Ohne habe ich irgenwie Tearing leider;( 
Muss da nochmal etwas mehr Einstellen die Grafiksettings weil teils geht sie auf 85% Auslastung runter und würde das gern in Optik investieren. Muss aber gestehen kenne mich da nicht so gut aus aber taste mich herran.

In allem eine super Karte. Hab dann einfach mal den OC Scanner angemacht und 150+ Core und 800+ Mem laufen stabil bis dato. Temps muss ich noch schauen aber scheinen ok zu sein mit der automatischen Steuerung.

BTW: Kann es sein das ein R5 2600x in den Game teils ins Limit rennt? Zb Alexandria fährt die Karte nicht voll hoch (Vsync aus und kein FPS Cap).

Heute nacht wird Metro geladen. Dann werde ich mir das mal live ansehen die neuen Features. BIn gespannt


----------



## RtZk (24. April 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Machst du den Morpheus drauf?



Ich glaube eher nicht, ich habe den Umbau das letzte Mal nicht selbst gemacht und die Person kann mir nicht mehr helfen und ich habe ehrlich gesagt wenig Lust darauf, durch meine 2 linken Hände 1260€ zu schrotten und meine 1080 Ti müsste ich dann auch noch auf den alten Kühler umbauen. 
Daher werde ich wohl die 1080 Ti mit Morpheus drauf verkaufen. 
Lautstärke mäßig ist der Kühler der FE auch absolut in Ordnung und die Temps gehen auch.


----------



## HisN (24. April 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> BTW: Kann es sein das ein R5 2600x in den Game teils ins Limit rennt? Zb Alexandria fährt die Karte nicht voll hoch (Vsync aus und kein FPS Cap).



Das wäre nicht der erste Prozessor dem das passiert in AC:O/D. Selbst in 4K ist man davor nicht gefeit. Je nachdem was Du unter "Karte fährt nicht voll hoch" verstehst.
Bei 95-97% Auslastung ist in dem Game Feierabend, auch in FHD.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ly9PRZJ5iaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und 500 Mhz mehr Takt geben weder mehr Auslastung noch mehr FPS.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zCLeVaUh74A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IphoneBenz (24. April 2019)

Ok dann bin ich soweit im GraKa Limit. In der Stadt hängt dann wohl der Prozessor aber meist 60fps und damit bin ich zufrieden. 

Voll hochfahren war mies formuliert, gelobe Besserung.
Ich meinte damit deine genannten 95-97%. Womit hängt das zusammen?


----------



## HisN (24. April 2019)

Mit der Engine des Games vs. der Mechanik der Auslastungsanzeige hauptsächlich ... vermute ich.


----------



## IphoneBenz (24. April 2019)

Ok. Bin gerade verwirrt. Habe mal ein TS Extreme und normal laufen lassen. Die laufen auch durch. Nur es flackert schwarz bzw. kommen waagerechte schwarze Balken die nicht immer das gesamte Bild abdecken.
Karte läuft @stock. Das OC Zeug hab ich nur für Spiele genutzt und wollte die beiden Profile im Bench "antreten" lassen.

Ist das normal!?!?

EDIT: im Furmark ist alles ok. Port Royal auch. NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 2600X,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B450 TOMAHAWK (MS-7C02)
FS läuft auch ohne Prob.

FS U @stock: 8307 NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 2600X,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B450 TOMAHAWK (MS-7C02)
FS U@Core +115 Mem +0: 8710 NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 2600X,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B450 TOMAHAWK (MS-7C02)
FS U@Core +115 Mem+800: 8898  NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 2600X,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B450 TOMAHAWK (MS-7C02)

Nur Grafikpunktzahl.

Powerlimit: 110% Temperaturlimit: 88°C in allen Szenarien.

Ich verstehe das Flackern nicht im TS. Ich stöber mal Google.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## gaussmath (24. April 2019)

@RtZk: Wie sind denn die Temps bei dir? Also bei großer Last.


----------



## HisN (24. April 2019)

@IphoneBenz
Schalte mal zum Testen g-Sync ab.


----------



## IphoneBenz (24. April 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> @IphoneBenz
> Schalte mal zum Testen g-Sync ab.



Adaptive Sync ist am Monitor aus sowie im Treiber Gsync.  Wusste gar nicht das der Überhaupt kann, wird null beworben auf Karton und Mindfactory Beschreibung. What ever: keine Änderung  und google mag mir bis jetzt auch nichts gutes Liefern.

Es läuft ja alles. Win ist auch neu.

Bestellt habe ich Asus pb27uq. Auf dem Karton und im OSD steht pb27u. Wie darf man das verstehen ? Es wird auch kein adaptive sync beworben aber im OSD verfügbar.


----------



## RtZk (25. April 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @RtZk: Wie sind denn die Temps bei dir? Also bei großer Last.



Ich kann dir jetzt nur mit dem dienen, was auf dem Screenshot steht, sprich die 71 Grad bei OC allerdings eben mit 100% Lüfter. Vorher habe ich nur eine kurze Runde BO4 und BFV @Stock gespielt, wo sie unter 70 Grad geblieben ist, mal schauen ob ich heute Abend Zeit finde um mal ein wenig länger zu spielen, ich denke sie geht 100% über die 70.


----------



## Snowhack (25. April 2019)

Oh je ich hab einfach kein Glück mit den RTX 2080Ti´s 

meine offizell 3te Karte die den Geist aufgegeben hat. (Ich bin etwas genervt) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Karte Asus nach 5 Tagen(defekt) kein Ersatz bekommen (2 Monate rumgemacht) 
2 Karte KFA 2  OC Black nach 2 Wochen(Speicher defekt) ersetzt (4 Wochen auf bescheid gewartet) 
3 Karte EVGA nach 4 Monaten (nicht mehr Stabil bereits unter Windows)  (mal schauen wie lange es geht)


----------



## Snowhack (25. April 2019)

GAINWARD GeForce® GTX 1660 Ti Pegasus 

hier mein überarbeitetes Video zur GTX 1660Ti 

- Video aufgrund von Werbung (Forenregeln 4.4 Werbung) entfernt -


----------



## Snowhack (25. April 2019)

So wer kann mir von Euch verraten wohin diese Tür führt ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. April 2019)

EVGA? ^^


----------



## DARPA (25. April 2019)

Was soll man da raten? Steht doch an der Tür dran.


----------



## RX480 (25. April 2019)

Kein Wunder, das die Umsatzzahlen so gut sind, wenn snowhack soviele Samples testet.
Aber das Ergebnis beisst sich ein bisschen mit der Theorie, das nur die FE und die T-Rex 
die neue Klebemethode brauchen.


----------



## gaussmath (25. April 2019)

Der Hardwaregott möchte, dass Snow eine R7 kauft... ^^


----------



## Snowhack (25. April 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Der Hardwaregott möchte, dass Snow eine R7 kauft... ^^




Snow möchte aber kein Leistungsverlust in Kauf nehmen


----------



## gaussmath (25. April 2019)

Eine intakte R7 ist schneller als eine defekte RTX.


----------



## RX480 (25. April 2019)

Naja,
Gaussmath hatte auch seine R7 an den Rande des Wahnsinns getrieben, bzw.
die Graka  hat Ihn ganz schön gestresst. (aber lief noch nach einem kurzen Feuerwerk)

Ist insgesamt unzumutbar, das der Kunde der Betatester ist.


----------



## Snowhack (25. April 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Eine intakte R7 ist schneller als eine defekte RTX.




Bevor ich zu so einer stromhungrigen, heißen und noch dazu Larmarschigen GPU greife tausche  ich lieber ab und zu die GPU und nehme wie jetzt eine Ersatz GPU  um mal zu schauen was im unteren Preissegment los ist.


----------



## gaussmath (25. April 2019)

Meine 2080 Ti mit Custom Kühlung ist genauso heiß wie die R7 mit Morpheus auf den Hotspot bezogen.


----------



## Snowhack (25. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Aber das Ergebnis beisst sich ein bisschen mit der Theorie, das nur die FE und die T-Rex
> die neue Klebemethode brauchen.



Sag das mal nicht zu laut, das Layout ist ja das gleiche. 

Mal den Ablauf 

beim Original Kühler von EVGA ist noch eine dicke Metallplatte auf dem PCB die den Speicher mit deutlich mehr Druck fixiert, 

Mit Wasserkühler hingegen nicht der wird mit 12 Schrauben einfach mit der Backplate verbunden. 

Die Karte hat letzten Freitag einfach wieder den Dienst quittiert Bild schwarz nur noch Ton, der PC lief noch und ist ansprechbar gewesen. 

Nach einem Reboot hat mein Mainbaord GPU Error angezeigt. 

Darauf hin hab ich mir eine GTX 1660Ti als Ersatz gekauft 

Gestern als ich die Karte mit dem Original Kühler versehen habe, ging der Boot wieder aber die Karte hat selbst direkt unter Windows Abstürze hervorgerufen, so das an einen Start eines Spiels nicht mal zu denken gewesen ist. 

Sieht für mich so aus als wäre der Speicher durch die zusätzliche Fixierung des Original Kühlers wieder in Kontakt gekommen und so konnte die Karte wenigstens zum Starten überredet werden. 

Aber das ist halt auch nicht der Sinn der Sache durch mehr Druck den Kontakt zu garantieren.


----------



## RX480 (25. April 2019)

Das klingt ja net gut für die Waterblocks. (ist net nur bei RTX manches komisch,
Ralle hatte auch bei der R7 ne krumme Banane als Backplate)

btw. 
Unteres Preissegment: im Outlet?
Man sieht das Garantie und Support net unwichtig sind.
Welche Hersteller erlauben Umbau auf Waterblock?


----------



## Snowhack (25. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das klingt ja net gut für die Waterblocks.
> 
> btw.
> Unteres Preissegment: im Outlet?
> ...



Nach deutschen Recht jeder Hersteller. 

Es darf Dir beim Umbau nur nichts kaputt gehen. (Bzw. Mechanische Beschädigungen entstehen)

Bei einem Hersteller der das gleich toleriert ist die RMA aber dann unkomplizierter als mit einem Hersteller der hier erstmal versucht sich vor seinem Pflichten zu drücken und das unvermeidliche einfach noch herauszögert. 

Spätestens mit einem Brief vom Anwalt ist das Thema aber auch vom Tisch.

HST die direkt sagen Ja. 

MSI
EVGA
Zotac 

Bei dem Hersteller mit etwas Nachdruck: 

Asus  (die versuchen aber auch erstmal abzulehnen)


----------



## RX480 (25. April 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Es darf Dir beim Umbau nur nichts kaputt gehen. (Bzw. Mechanische Beschädigungen entstehen)



Nur gut das Du gleich im Büro fragen kannst, ob Deine Beschädigung akzeptabel ist.


----------



## DaHell63 (25. April 2019)

Ich verstehe nur nicht warum man die Karten noch übertakten muß wenn man ja weiß, daß es Probleme mit dem Speicher gibt. Entweder ich lasse ich dann den Kauf, oder muß damit leben, daß die Karte die ich weit ausserhalb den Spezifikationen betreibe abraucht.


----------



## Ralle@ (25. April 2019)

Ich habe ja auch eine 2080 TI und aktuell die Radeon VII eingebaut und die bleibt auch erstmal drinnen.Die FrameTimes sind besser mit der Radeon Karte, auch wenn die Karte weniger FPS liefert, das Spielgefühl ist meiner Meinung nach besser. Die 1080 TI hatte ich auch kurz wieder drinnen, da sind die FrameTimes auch etwas besser als mit der Turing Karte, irgendwie enttäuschend. Ich dachte auch schon dass es eventuell an meiner Konfiguration aus Mainboard und CPU liegt aber beim Rechner meiner Frau welche eine AMD Konfiguration im Einsatz hat ist es mit der 2080 TI genau so.


----------



## RtZk (25. April 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht warum man die Karten noch übertakten muß wenn man ja weiß, daß es Probleme mit dem Speicher gibt. Entweder ich lasse ich dann den Kauf, oder muß damit leben, daß die Karte die ich weit ausserhalb den Spezifikationen betreibe abraucht.



Das war aber sicherlich nicht der Grund warum die Karten von Snowhack die Grätsche gemacht haben.
OC verkürzt die Lebenszeit, ja, aber eben nicht sonderlich arg.


----------



## DaHell63 (25. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Das war aber sicherlich nicht der Grund warum die Karten von Snowhack die Grätsche gemacht haben.
> OC verkürzt die Lebenszeit, ja, aber eben nicht sonderlich arg.



Wenn ich den Speicher hochtreibe wird er nun mal heißer. Und wenn  sie zu heiß werden ist die Gefahr des abrauchens ungleich höher. Da gibts keinen Lebenszyklus.


----------



## IICARUS (25. April 2019)

Bevor der ab raucht wird der Speicher instabil und läuft nicht.

Da raucht normalerweise nichts ab, weil durch mehr Takt kein Speicher oder Chip ab raucht, mit mehr Spannung schon und die ist vom Bios aus so bestimmt das sie nicht zu hoch gesetzt werden kann. Das war früher wo das Bios selbst umgeschrieben wurde was anderes, da hier auch die Spannung mit hoch setzt werden konnte. Die max Spannung geht mit Pascal/Turing nur bis 1,094v und früher haben wir bis zu 1,225v und 1,250v vergeben und mit mehr Spannung konnte der Grafikchip und der VRam ab rauchen.


----------



## Snowhack (25. April 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Speicher hochtreibe wird er nun mal heißer. Und wenn  sie zu heiß werden ist die Gefahr des abrauchens ungleich höher. Da gibts keinen Lebenszyklus.



Und du glaubst das der Speicher bei mir mit Wasserblock, wo noch nicht mal die Spannungswandler 60C erreichen ,  heißer geworden sind als mit dem Standard Lüfter und 7Ghz

Kleiner Tipp: 

Waterblock 45C Speicher ( 8Ghz ) 
Lüftkühler 75C Speicher   ( 7GHz) 

Also wäre dein Argument hiermit schon mal mehr als entkräftet.

In meinem Fall.

P.s. Bei der KFA2 habe ich nicht mal am OC Rad  gedreht und trotzdem ging der Speicher flöten mit hässlich grünen Artefakten.


----------



## DaHell63 (25. April 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bevor der ab raucht wird der Speicher instabil und läuft nicht. *Da raucht normalerweise nichts ab*



Du sagst es.............normalerweise.
Das es aber Speicherprobleme mit den RTX 2080 Ti gab/gibt ist doch unbestreitbar.  Auf jeden Fall sind alle seine Karten ausserhalb den Spezifikationen betrieben worden und das reicht schon umdie Schuld nicht allein auf die Händler zu schieben.

Ich habe auf jedenfall noch nie etwas umgetauscht/zurückgegeben, wenn ich eventuell selbst schuld war, oder vielleicht selbst mitverantwortlich war.
Ich war selber 30 Jahre selbständig und ich wäre sicher weit gekommen, wenn ich die Schuld nur bei  den anderen gesucht hätte.


----------



## Ralle@ (25. April 2019)

Das sich dieser Urban Myth immer noch hält.Die "Probleme" mit dem Speicher kommen ja nicht vom Speicher selbst sondern von der Fertigung. Es mag sein dass es bei den ersten Chargen durchaus Karten gab wo der VRAM nicht ganz die Taktraten mitmachte aber das VRAM Problem ist eigentlich keines.Es liegt an der Fertigung und dem Referenzkühler, nicht umsonst hat Nvidia bzw. TSMC den Kleber Mod gemacht.


----------



## RtZk (25. April 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Das sich dieser Urban Myth immer noch hält.Die "Probleme" mit dem Speicher kommen ja nicht vom Speicher selbst sondern von der Fertigung. Es mag sein dass es bei den ersten Chargen durchaus Karten gab wo der VRAM nicht ganz die Taktraten mitmachte aber das VRAM Problem ist eigentlich keines.Es liegt an der Fertigung und dem Referenzkühler, nicht umsonst hat Nvidia bzw. TSMC den Kleber Mod gemacht.



Es lag an der Fertigung und nicht am Kühler, denn es sind genauso massenhaft Partnermodelle mit Referenz PCB abgebraucht.


----------



## DaHell63 (25. April 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Das sich dieser Urban Myth immer noch hält.Die  "Probleme" mit dem Speicher kommen ja nicht vom Speicher selbst sondern  von der Fertigung. Es mag sein dass es bei den ersten Chargen durchaus  Karten gab wo der VRAM nicht ganz die Taktraten mitmachte aber das VRAM  Problem ist eigentlich keines.Es liegt an der Fertigung und dem  Referenzkühler, nicht umsonst hat Nvidia bzw. TSMC den Kleber Mod  gemacht.



Ich habe ja auch nicht geschrieben daß der Speicher schlecht ist.  Auf das wieso und warum bin ich doch garnicht eingegangen. Ein Problem war  da.
Und wenn das behoben wurde ist es doch umso verwunderlicher, daß  bei ihm gleich 3 Karten abrauchen. Das es vielleicht irgendetwas mit dem übertakten zu tun haben könnte  ist natürlich ausgeschlossen .


----------



## gaussmath (25. April 2019)

3 mal hintereinander, ein Wunder...  Ne, mal im Ernst. Bei dieser Ausfallrate würde ich mal nach Einflussfaktoren Ausschau halten, die an einem selbst oder dem eigenen System liegen könnten. Netzteil, Hauselektronik, Kühlkörper, WLP, usw...


----------



## RX480 (25. April 2019)

Oder die Blumentöpfe umsortieren für ein besseres Chi.

Er hat sicher durch die Videos etwas mehr Last als normal.


----------



## RtZk (25. April 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> 3 mal hintereinander, ein Wunder...  Ne, mal im Ernst. Bei dieser Ausfallrate würde ich mal nach Einflussfaktoren Ausschau halten, die an einem selbst oder dem eigenen System liegen könnten. Netzteil, Hauselektronik, Kühlkörper, WLP, usw...



Wobei alle 3 GPU‘s aus der Zeit stammen wo es noch massive Probleme gab.


----------



## JoM79 (25. April 2019)

Die EVGA stammt doch garnicht aus der Anfangszeit.


----------



## RtZk (25. April 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die EVGA stammt doch garnicht aus der Anfangszeit.



Die Probleme haben aber bis Ende des Jahres angehalten und du weißt auch nicht aus welcher Charge seine Karte stammt.


----------



## SteMeX (25. April 2019)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde. Meine MSI RTX 2080 ti Gaming X Trio hat nach gut 3 Wochen zu einem Spulenfiepen im Netzteil geführt. Habe das Netzteil getauscht (Straight Power 11 750W), selbe Ergebnis. Nun habe ich die Grafikkarte gegen eine Asus RTX 2080 ti Strix OC getauscht. Nun fiept nicht mehr das Netzteil sondern die Grafikkarte. Habe jetzt noch eine andere Asus RTX 2080 ti Strix OC, diese fiept genauso.

Undervolting habe ich mal versucht, hat aber bisher keine Besserung gebracht. Die Karte bleibt nur in Spielen ruhig, die wirklich keine GPU Leistung brauchen (z. B. Heathstone).

Habe ich einfach Pech oder ist das bei den 2080 ti als "normal" zu bezeichen?


----------



## HisN (25. April 2019)

bei mir hat jede Graka mit einem Takt oberhalb von 800Mhz Geräusche gemacht in den letzten 10 Jahren.


----------



## RtZk (25. April 2019)

Meine fiept nicht hörbar im normalen FPS Bereich bzw. es ist mir nicht aufgefallen, wenn es doch so wäre.


----------



## gaussmath (25. April 2019)

Hab ja auch die Gaming X Trio und keinerlei Fiepen.


----------



## SteMeX (25. April 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hab ja auch die Gaming X Trio und keinerlei Fiepen.



Naja ruhig war sie ja, aber hat zum fiepen im Netzteil geführt. Warum auch immer erst nach drei Wochen...


----------



## JoM79 (25. April 2019)

Meine fiept wie sie Lust und Laune hat, aber ich hab auch ne Wasserkühlung und hör das somit besser.


----------



## SteMeX (25. April 2019)

Also einfach gesagt, ein nochmaliges tauschen lassen macht wenig Sinn oder?

Mit Headset auf, hört man es eh nicht, aber bissl ärgert es mich schon.


----------



## JoM79 (25. April 2019)

Kann besser werden, aber auch schlechter.


----------



## RtZk (25. April 2019)

So ich habe jetzt mal ein bisschen Black Ops 4 und Battlefront 2 gespielt und den Speicher mal um 1,3 GHz übertaktet, während der Core Takt "nur" bei 1,8 GHz lag und der Unterschied zur 1080 Ti @2GHz Core Takt ist riesig, in Battlefront 2 sind die FPS, je nach Map, zwischen 60-80 FPS gependelt, während hier noch kein Drop unter 110 FPS zu sehen war, meist über 120 FPS, BO4 waren es 100-120 statt 60-80 FPS. 
In Shadow of the Tomb Raider waren es 40 FPS, habe es gerade angemacht, und mich gewundert, nur 44 FPS, bis mir aufgefallen ist, dass Raytracing auf Ultra stand , ohne Raytracing 60+ FPS. 
Hat sich nach meiner Meinung auf jeden Fall gelohnt , von den angeblichen lediglich 30% nichts zu sehen. 
Ach ja, eine reale Temperatur von 78° ist es, aber während dem Spielen oder Desktopbetrieb unhörbar (habe aber immer Musik laufen).


----------



## HisN (25. April 2019)

30% wären es meiner Meinung nach zu einer TI gewesen. War jedenfalls mein Eindruck beim Wechsel letztes Jahr 
Gute Leistung für gutes Geld


----------



## gaussmath (25. April 2019)

Wohl eher überschaubare Mehrleistung für überproportional viel Geld...


----------



## Snowhack (25. April 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wohl eher überschaubare Mehrleistung für überproportional viel Geld...



 Naja ich finde das Verhältnis ohne Konkurrenz mit 

30% mehr Leistung zu 40% mehr kosten für das non plus Ultra der GPU Spitze, alles andere als überproportional viel Geld.


----------



## gaussmath (25. April 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Naja ich finde das Verhältnis ohne Konkurrenz mit
> 
> 30% mehr Leistung zu 40% mehr kosten für das non plus Ultra der GPU Spitze, alles andere als überproportional viel Geld.



Wenn du das so siehst, dann sind das verdammte Genies im Marketing von Nvidia.


----------



## ShirKhan (25. April 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> bei mir hat jede Graka mit einem Takt oberhalb von 800Mhz Geräusche gemacht in den letzten 10 Jahren.


Bei mir keine einzige in den letzten zehn Jahren. Oder ich höre das nicht mehr. Fiepen die Spulen oberhalb 10 kHz? Dann könnte das sein.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. April 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Naja ich finde das Verhältnis ohne Konkurrenz mit
> 
> 30% mehr Leistung zu 40% mehr kosten für das non plus Ultra der GPU Spitze, alles andere als überproportional viel Geld.



wenns wenigstens mehr VRAM gäbe


----------



## RX480 (26. April 2019)

Schade, das bei der Ti net HDMi 2.1 dabei ist.(und AdaptiveSync@HDMi)
ansonsten
So ein extrem großer Chip kostet halt ein mue mehr. Die CPU´s von Blau machen Es ja vor.

Zur Leistung sollte man sich mal auf das eigene Benchen besinnen. (schöne Ergebnisse in SWBF2 bei RtZk; den Takt schafft auch nonA!)
Wenn die Graka@Stock schon OK Unterlippe läuft nochmal 10..20Fps draufzupacken kostet bei ner zu kleinen Graka irre viel W.
(meist nur mit h2o und Flashen möglich, falls überhaupt)

Von daher ist der Mehrpreis ggü. der 2080 net übertrieben, ist immerhin mehr Leistung als Titan V.
Und die Kosten relativieren sich wenn man 2080@h2o mit Ti-nonA@air vergleicht.(im Outlet)


----------



## RtZk (26. April 2019)

Den Takt schafft eine non A problemlos, das ist klar, hier ist auch nicht die Chip Qualität das Problem, sondern die Temperatur, läuft die Karte auf unter 40° boostet sie problemlos auf 2 GHz out of the Box. Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass Turing sich mit Luft deutlich schlechter takten lässt als Pascal, da Turing noch deutlich power limitierter ist und somit die Temperatur noch wichtiger wird.
Aber klar, die Leistung selbst eines beschnittenen 102er  out of the Box ist brachial und wischt mit allem außer mit anderen 102ern den Boden auf, ich würde auch niemals 900 für eine 80er hinblättern.


----------



## Gurdi (26. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Den Takt schafft eine non A problemlos, das ist klar, hier ist auch nicht die Chip Qualität das Problem, sondern die Temperatur, läuft die Karte auf unter 40° boostet sie problemlos auf 2 GHz out of the Box. Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass Turing sich mit Luft deutlich schlechter takten lässt als Pascal, da Turing noch deutlich power limitierter ist und somit die Temperatur noch wichtiger wird.
> Aber klar, die Leistung selbst eines beschnittenen 102er  out of the Box ist brachial und wischt mit allem außer mit anderen 102ern den Boden auf, ich würde auch niemals 900 für eine 80er hinblättern.



Mir fehlt generell das Verständnis warum zu der80er greifen sollte.Da würde ich eher die 1080ti einbauen.

@Snow: Du hast aber auch ein Glück.Check evtlmaldein Boardoder NT,nicht dass du da ein generelles Problem hast.


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Du sagst es.............normalerweise.
> Das es aber Speicherprobleme mit den RTX 2080 Ti gab/gibt ist doch unbestreitbar.  Auf jeden Fall sind alle seine Karten ausserhalb den Spezifikationen betrieben worden und das reicht schon umdie Schuld nicht allein auf die Händler zu schieben.
> 
> Ich habe auf jedenfall noch nie etwas umgetauscht/zurückgegeben, wenn ich eventuell selbst schuld war, oder vielleicht selbst mitverantwortlich war.
> Ich war selber 30 Jahre selbständig und ich wäre sicher weit gekommen, wenn ich die Schuld nur bei  den anderen gesucht hätte.


Jeder Hersteller übertaktet auch die Grafikkarten bezogen auf den Kühler was sie drauf verbauen wollen. Zum Beispiel Zotac mit der 2080 Extreme, hier läuft die Grafikkarte mit mehr Takt und der Speicher ist auch bereits auf 7200 MHz übertaktet. Kenne ich auch von der 1070 her wo der Speicher auch 100 MHz mehr drauf hatte als andere Grafikkarten. Normalerweise passiert da wie bereits geschrieben nichts, natürlich gab es anfangs auch Problem, aber die meisten wären auch so defekt gegangen da sie anscheint schon bereits schlecht gefertigt aus der Produktion kommen. Denn die Grafikkarten packen im Schnitt mit Stock 1,050v und bis auf 1,094v was max. geht sind nur 45mv was in diesem Sinn nur Kinderkram ist.

Mir sind in der Vergangenheit zwei GTX 770 Grafikkarten defekt gegangen und beide waren nie übertaktet worden. Denn ich selbst halte auch nicht viel vom übertakten da am ende nicht viel dabei raus kommt. Ich habe meine auch nur auf 2040/7200 MHz übertaktet da ich die selbe Leistung einer Zotac 2080 Extreme haben möchte und hiermit ich das ganze immer noch nur mit 1,000v betreiben kann. Klar könnte ich noch weniger Spannung fahren, aber ich möchte nicht mit der Leistung runter gehen und meine Grafikkarte hat da sie Wassergekühlt ist keine Probleme mit den Temperaturen.

Aber ich muss schon zugeben das ich auch ein besseres Gefühl mit extremen Übertakten für meine Benchmark habe, da mein System komplett Wassergekühlt ist.


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. April 2019)

So, also die MSI 2080ti läuft super!!! 
Das wegen TimeSpy ignoriere ich einfach weil alles andere super läuft. 

Karte wird Max. 70C nach eigener Lüfterkurve und taktet meist um die 1920mhz Stock sowie der Speicher. Finde der GPU Boost mach einen guten Job und ich habe es lieber leiser und Oc würde dem etwas widersprechen. 
Auch kein Spulenfiepen auch bei 140 FPS. 

Und es ist einfach ein Genuss aktuelle Spiele ohne größere Einschränkung auf UHD@60fps spielen zu können. 

Ich bin absolut happy mit der Karte nach den Tagen dauertesten und rumspielen in Games ala TW3, ACC:O udb Metro. 

Ebenso muss ich sagen das ich den Unterschied zu Raytracing in Metro schon sehe wenn ich mir auch das Bild anschaue und nicht im Fokus bin. 
Zurzeit habe ich es auf UDH Ultra mit RT Ultra und DLSS. Meist so 60 -45. Es droppen schonmal Frames das stimmt aber für das Game lege ich Wert auf die Optik anstatt Max FPS. 

Ich lese ja eher negatives gerade über DLSS und so schlimm wie ich es gelesen habe ist es in Metro Exodus nun wirklich nicht. Vielleicht bin ich noch zu sehr 1080p gewöhnt und werde es später anders sehen aber zurzeit finde ich es schon gut wie da mehr FPS ohne große Bildverluste kommen. 
Da mein Monitor zum Glück wohl doch Gsnych kompatibel ist macht das auch alles unter 60fps noch Spaß. 


Das ist alles sehr eingenommen weil ich Vega 64 Leidtung gewohnt war und deshalb etwas Hype bin wahrscheinlich. 

Trotzdem klare Kaufempfehlung für alle. 
Preispolitik ist absolut mies das stimmt aber ich wollte Leistung und im Job usw. läuft alles super das ich mir endlich mal ein Flaggschiff holen wollte. 

Hoffe nur echt sehr das AMD kommt und diese Preispolitik sich mal stabilisiert. 

Hab sie für 1200€ bei MF gekauft


----------



## RX480 (26. April 2019)

Lösch mal den Shadercache bei TS oder installier neu. Könnte ne Altlast sein. 
Viel Spass mit dem neuen Teil!


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. April 2019)

Hallo,

kennt jemand die Msi 2080 Duke?
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der Duke und der Trio?


----------



## RX480 (26. April 2019)

Die Trio hat ab Werk mehr Takt und TDP(Watt).


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. April 2019)

Gibt es dazu 'nen Vergleich?
& irgendwelche Zahlen?


----------



## JoM79 (26. April 2019)

Die Trio hat nen anderen Kühler, mehr Boost und ein höheres PT.


----------



## RX480 (26. April 2019)

Die Trio hat 300W und die Duke wohl nur 260W.
Schau halt mal bei Preisvergleich.

MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Duke 11G OC, 11GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP, USB-C (V371-011R) ab €' '1272,71 (2019) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2019)

Das Power Limit liegt bei der Duke bei 290 Watt.
VGA Bios Collection: MSI RTX 2080 Ti 11 GB | TechPowerUp

Bei der Trio bei 330 Watt.
VGA Bios Collection: MSI RTX 2080 Ti 11 GB | TechPowerUp

Die 260 Watt, bzw. 300 Watt beziehen sich auf Stock.


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. April 2019)

Shice,

ich hätte gern einen guten Kühler. 
Die Trio soll gut sein. 
Wenn die Duke den schlechteren Kühler hat lass ich es lieber, oder?


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. April 2019)

Finde die Trio super. 50% Lüfter Max sind echt leise und für mein Empfinden ist 60% auch noch super mit Kopfhören, wenn es dann wieder mal 36C in Hamburg werden :/


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (28. April 2019)

Endlich wieder ein Game mit perfekter HDR Umsetzung 

Assassin’s Creed Odyssey


Fettes Game*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_pDrIM6vyZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So wie ich es brauche: Grafikbombe*​​


----------



## RX480 (29. April 2019)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Shice,
> ich hätte gern einen guten Kühler.
> Die Trio soll gut sein.
> Wenn die Duke den schlechteren Kühler hat lass ich es lieber, oder?



Auf dem Papier klingt die Gigabyte Gaming OC für 999,-€ mit TripleSlotkühler auch net schlecht. (300 bzw. 366W)
GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GAMING OC, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI, USB-C
VGA Bios Collection: Gigabyte RTX 2080 Ti 11 GB | TechPowerUp

Die Launchreviews sind übrigens hierzu net aussagekräftig, weil GB erst später das oben verlinkte Bios mit mehr W gebracht hat.
Das ist ein wichtiger Sachverhalt und net only Kaufberatung. Außerdem deutlich mehr Puffer(W) als bei der Strixx(250 bzw. 280W)
vom PCGH-Gaming-PC, die nur einen 2,7-Slot-Kühler hat.

Wäre mal interessant, ob der TripleSlot gut mit den 360W klarkommt.(Ghettomod geht sicher auch mit 3x NF9x25)


----------



## Lowry (29. April 2019)

Die Gigabyte Gaming OC hat nur einen 2,5 Slot-Kühler, siehe PCGH 01/2019: Breite 4,4cm.
Die Lautstärke mit dem getesteten 260 Watt Limit ist bereits 1,8 Sone, damit wird man bei 300 Watt weit über 2 Sone liegen.
In der kommenden PCGH sollen ja weitere 2080 Tis getestet werden, eventuell gibts zu der Karte dann auch ein Update.
@Raff: Nochmal die Bitte den GPU Test anzupassen: Messung der Lautstärke und Temperatur mit demselben Szenario bei Standard und Max-Power-Limit.
Bringt deutlich mehr als die fast immer identischen Werte zwischen Spiel und Extremfall. Powerlimit ist nunmal Powerlimit.
Warum sollen die Karten bei 260 Watt im Furmark heißer und lauter werden als bei einem Witcher 3.


----------



## Snowhack (29. April 2019)

So hier noch etwas GPU Porn von meiner heute neu Eingetroffenen Karte, bevor Sie wieder umgebaut wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (29. April 2019)

Das ist ja ein süsser Kühler.


----------



## RX480 (29. April 2019)

Lowry schrieb:


> Die Gigabyte Gaming OC hat nur einen 2,5 Slot-Kühler, siehe PCGH 01/2019: Breite 4,4cm.



Dann hat heise mich angeflunkert. Du hast Recht.
Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming OC 11G, 11GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP, USB-C (GV-N208TGAMING OC-11GC) ab €'*'1186,02 (2019) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


@Iphonebenz
Der neue Treiber sollte u.A. auch in in TS gegen die Streifen helfen.
Nvidia's latest driver Hotfix addresses CPU usage spikes bug | OC3D News


----------



## JonnyWho (30. April 2019)

Moin Moin,

mich würde mal interessieren ob hier wer eine RTX 2080 Ti hat mit einem anderen Luftkühler als Standart, also MK26, Morpheus II oder vielleicht nen Accelero. Ich suche seid Monaten im Netz nach Infos dazu wie sich das auswirkt und ob es problemlos wie auf den früheren Generationen funktioniert aber finde einfach nichts gescheites. Man liest mal das des nicht richtig geht weil der Chip größer ist als die Kühlfläche und manchmal liest man auch was ganz anderes. 

Vielleicht hat hier ja einer ein wenig Erfahrung mit der Karte und einem der alternativen Kühlmethoden und kann ein wenig seine Ergebnisse posten. Vom Grundgedanken her geht es eigentlich nur um die Temparaturen unter Last, leiser wird es vermutlich allemal.



Snowhack schrieb:


> So hier noch etwas GPU Porn von meiner heute neu Eingetroffenen Karte, bevor Sie wieder umgebaut wird.



was ist daran porn? Vom Aussehen her hast du dir einfach das günstigste EVGA Modell gekauft und fertig. Würde jetzt nix besonderes daran sehen. Oder ist alleine nur Porn das du eine Karte hast ?


----------



## RX480 (30. April 2019)

Wenns bei Ihm schon die 4. ist wirds langsam ein Gangbang.
Ich wünsche Ihm das Es langsam mal gut gänge und net wieder bänge . 
OT Ende.


----------



## Snowhack (30. April 2019)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> was ist daran porn? Vom Aussehen her hast du dir einfach das günstigste EVGA Modell gekauft und fertig. Würde jetzt nix besonderes daran sehen. Oder ist alleine nur Porn das du eine Karte hast ?



Guter JonnyWho der Porn steht einfach in dem Zusammenhang der Bilder und hat hier rein garnicht mit dem Aussehen zu tun oder der Preisklasse. 

Was das günstigste  angeht diese Karte besitzt genau so einen A-Chip und hat einen Boost von 2025 MHz (ohne OC) und ein Powerlimit von 373 Watt nach dem ich gestern Abend fertig geworden bin.  

(Alles mit Garantie) 

für deutlich weniger als eine Lightning, AMP!Extrem , HoF kostet, also sollte man auch hier nicht nach dem Aussehen oder Kosten  beurteilen was die Karte kann.


Gruß. 


P.s. wenn du den Thread verfolgt hättest wüsstest du auch das ich immer solche Bilder Poste von meinen GPU‘s

egal ob: 

Asus Turbo 2080Ti 
KFA2 2080Ti Black 
Zotac RTX 2060 AMP!Edition 
Gainward GTX 1660Ti 
Gainward GTX 1650 

Oder jetzt meine zweite  EVGA RTX 2080TI XC 

also verzeih mir teilweise meine reißerischen Überschritten


----------



## JonnyWho (30. April 2019)

ich dachte das ist ne black und hab deshalb das mit dem günstigsten modell gesagt. Ich spreche nicht gegen EVGA Karten, sind gute Teile  


@IIACRUS: du bist der Hammer


----------



## Snowhack (30. April 2019)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> ich dachte das ist ne black und hab deshalb das mit dem günstigsten modell gesagt. Ich spreche nicht gegen EVGA Karten, da ich selbst eine 2080 Ti XC habe. Allerdings Ultra. Da sie auf nen Waküblock kommt war das rückwirkend betrachtet zwar nicht nötig, aber egal. Es ist wie es ist.
> 
> @IIACRUS: du bist der Hammer



Ich würde dir für deine Karte das FTW3 Ultra Gaming empfehlen das bring noch mal einiges an Leistung nach oben. 

Und bei EVGA ist das auch von der Garantie abgedeckt bei Firmen internen Bios Wechsel.


----------



## IphoneBenz (30. April 2019)

@Rx480

Danke für die Info. Werde das mal neu testen jetzt. Werde auch mal den 3D Mark neu laden Bzw. den TS. 
Hast du ein Newsletter oder wo kriegst du diese Info so schnell her? Mein Treiber meinte immer ich wäre auf den neusten Stand  

Super Sache, hat alle Fehler behoben. Daumen Hoch!  
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 2600X,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B450 TOMAHAWK (MS-7C02)

Muss aber sagen das ich bei dem Asus PB27U das Gsync zwar aktivieren kann und dies auch im OSD gemacht habe aber z.b. bei Witcher 3 echt nerviges Tearing habe? Liegt das daran das ich über den 60Hz bin?
Range soll ja 40-60 sein. Weil im OSD Menü zeigt es mir auch keine Änderung der anliegenden Hertzzahlen. Aber laut diversen Seiten sollte dieser Monitor funktionieren.
Btw habe ihn nicht deswegen gekauft, Vsync reicht mir völlig für die Games.


----------



## JonnyWho (30. April 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Ich würde dir für deine Karte das FTW3 Ultra Gaming empfehlen das bring noch mal einiges an Leistung nach oben.
> 
> Und bei EVGA ist das auch von der Garantie abgedeckt bei Firmen internen Bios Wechsel.



ich werde mal schauen nach dem FTW3 Bios. Allerdings wird das mit Wasser erstmal nix, alle Teile sind geliefert worden heute und jetzt hab ich ne weile überlegt wie ich das alles verbaue. Am Ende habe ich gemerkt das es intern zu keiner gescheiten Lösung kommt und hab beschlossen alles zurückzusenden und erstmal auf Luft zu bleiben. Am Freitag kommt der Morpheus II. Aber das sollte ja nichts am Bios an sich ändern.

Update: FTW3 Bios auf XC Ultra mit Luftkühler nicht möglich ( oder ich hab das falsche erwischt ) Schon beim aufspielen gingen die Lüfter auf 100% und der Bildschirm aus, nach einem Neustart musste ich wieder das alte Bios drauf machen. Kann es nochmal am WE mit dem Morpheus probieren, die Lüfter werden anders gesteuert.


----------



## Snowhack (30. April 2019)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> ich werde mal schauen nach dem FTW3 Bios. Allerdings wird das mit Wasser erstmal nix, alle Teile sind geliefert worden heute und jetzt hab ich ne weile überlegt wie ich das alles verbaue. Am Ende habe ich gemerkt das es intern zu keiner gescheiten Lösung kommt und hab beschlossen alles zurückzusenden und erstmal auf Luft zu bleiben. Am Freitag kommt der Morpheus II. Aber das sollte ja nichts am Bios an sich ändern.
> 
> Update: FTW3 Bios auf XC Ultra mit Luftkühler nicht möglich ( oder ich hab das falsche erwischt ) Schon beim aufspielen gingen die Lüfter auf 100% und der Bildschirm aus, nach einem Neustart musste ich wieder das alte Bios drauf machen. Kann es nochmal am WE mit dem Morpheus probieren, die Lüfter werden anders gesteuert.



Ja das kann gut sein. da die FTW3 3 Lüfter hat und eher was für eine Wasserkühlung ist mit Lüft bekommst das nicht mehr weg gekühlt die 380 Watt und man ist nur Temperatur Limitiert. 

FTW3 Hybrid | TechPowerUp

die wird nur von einem Lüfter angesteuert und 1 Pumpe. 

ansonsten gehen die **Hochleistung** Biose von der FTW3 nur mit Wasser oder gleichem Kühler.


----------



## RX480 (30. April 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> @Rx480
> Danke für die Info. Werde das mal neu testen jetzt. Werde auch mal den 3D Mark neu laden Bzw. den TS.
> Hast du ein Newsletter oder wo kriegst du diese Info so schnell her?



OC3D ist halt mit bei meinen Favoriten gespeichert und ich schau früh und nachmittags mal rein.(beim Käffchen)
Technology News & Reviews | OC3D
Die sind manchmal schneller als die dt. Websites.
Bei neuen Games sind auch oft die Russen sehr fix. (auch wenn man über die Ergebnisse ohne gameready-Treiber streiten kann)
Action / FPS / TPS | Тест GPU

Vllt. mal noch ganz interessant die Spannungsversorgung bei den einzelnen Modellen:
(z.Bsp. Gaming Trio vs. Duke)
[Official] NVIDIA RTX 2080 Ti Owner's Club - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community
Da fängt der richtige OCer-Spass mit ner Aorus an:
GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 2080 Ti AORUS 11G, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI, USB-C
(falls man auf ne hochwertige Spannungsversorgung Wert legt)


----------



## gaussmath (1. Mai 2019)

Es gab übrigens ein Update für WWZ. Die Vulkan Performance ist jetzt richtig gut und smooth. Macht Spaß...


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Es gab übrigens ein Update für WWZ. Die Vulkan Performance ist jetzt richtig gut und smooth. Macht Spaß...



Gibt es eigentlich endlich mal irgendwo objektive Benchmarks?


----------



## gaussmath (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich endlich mal irgendwo objektive Benchmarks?



Ja, bei mir.


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir.



Dann mal her damit .


----------



## gaussmath (1. Mai 2019)

Was hättest du denn gerne? Eine bestimmte Szene? Den internen Benchmark? Welche Einstellungen? 

Die Capture Funktion meiner Software (CapFrameX siehe Link, Beta wird bald veröffentlicht) funktioniert übrigens jetzt. Ich habe WWZ damit bereits ausgiebig gebencht.


----------



## sunyego (1. Mai 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir.



Das war bei Wolfenstein 2 auch schon so (Vulkan)
NVIDIA hat massiv zugelegt mit neuen treibern und auch in PC2 hat sich sehr viel bewegt !

Bild 1 & 2
---------------------
ROT :    GTX1080 
BLAU : RX64

Genialer TEST wie ich finde, sowas würde ich mir von den deuschen Tech-Magazinen wünschen aber da erwarte ich wohl zu viel!?

Wp?yw sterowników i ?atek â”€ Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus

Die resultate können sich sehen lassen.
+20FPS in PC2
+40FPS in Wolfenstein 2

...den grössten performancesprung hatte aber wohl Wreckfest, ca. 80% !  

Edit:
Es würde im übrigen die GTX1080 mit der RX64 verglichen !
Wer probleme hat den Test zu verstehen , sollte den Google übersetzer kurz anschmeissen. Es lohnt definitiv !


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was hättest du denn gerne? Eine bestimmte Szene? Den internen Benchmark? Welche Einstellungen?
> 
> Die Capture Funktion meiner Software (CapFrameX siehe Link, Beta wird bald veröffentlicht) funktioniert übrigens jetzt. Ich habe WWZ damit bereits ausgiebig gebencht.



Irgendetwas was du als repräsentiv ansiehst, am Besten mit mehr als einer Grafikkarte zum Vergleich, falls vorhanden .


----------



## gaussmath (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Irgendetwas was du als repräsentiv ansiehst, am Besten mit mehr als einer Grafikkarte zum Vergleich, falls vorhanden .



Ich könnte mit der R7 vergleichen, dann aber mind. 4k, weil die CPU auf dem Zeitrechner, wo die R7 läuft, nicht besonders stark ist.


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich könnte mit der R7 vergleichen, dann aber mind. 4k, weil die CPU auf dem Zeitrechner, wo die R7 läuft, nicht besonders stark ist.



Ja, würde mich sowieso mal interessieren, wie die wirklichen Werte von dieser und der Ti aussehen und irgendetwas unter 4k macht mit einer Ti sowieso selten Sinn.


----------



## gaussmath (1. Mai 2019)

RTX 2080 Ti@stock, Ultra Preset, Vulkan, 200% von 1080p

Config:


Spoiler



{
   "Video": {
      "AdapterId": 1,
      "LightingQuality": 3,
      "CPU": "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 2950X 16-Core Processor ",
      "DetailsQuality": 3,
      "EffectsQuality": 3,
      "GPU": "NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti - DirectXGeForce RTX 2080 Ti - Vulkan",
      "OutputSizeY": 1080,
      "ResolutionScale": 2.0,
      "WindowSizeY": 1080,
      "OutputSizeX": 1920,
      "PostprocessQuality": 3,
      "ScaleCompName": "Name",
      "ShadowsQuality": 3,
      "TexturesFiltering": 3,
      "TexturesQuality": 3,
      "WindowSizeX": 1920,
      "WindowMode": 0,
      "WindowPosX": 43,
      "WindowPosY": 45
   },
   "cfg_version": 1
}



Edit: Die R7 ist nicht benchbar, weil das Spiel immer kurz vor Ende abschmiert. Die mittleren FPS liegen bis dahin mit den selben Settings bei 66FPS und würden sogar noch leicht fallen. Wenn man von 66FPS ausgeht, liegt die RTX 12% vorne.


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

Das zeigt dann schon mal, dass der Test dieser seltsamen Website hinten und vorne nicht stimmt.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ein Treiber von Nvidia das gewohnte Bild wieder herstellen würde, so wie es z.B auch bei Forza 6 war, nur scheint Nvidia das Spiel nicht für wichtig genug zu halten, wo sie aber wohl auch nicht ganz unrecht haben.


----------



## gaussmath (1. Mai 2019)

Es gab ja einige Updates bis dato. Eigentlich muss Nvidia auch nichts weiter optimieren, weil die Performance jetzt schon top ist. Die 2080 Ti dominiert die R7 deutlich.


----------



## RX480 (1. Mai 2019)

Oder, incl. P/L ist deutlich "relativ" und Es sollte normalerweise noch mehr Abstand zw. den Beiden sein.
Im Bundle wird WWZ schon gute Verkaufszahlen erreichen.

Wieso ist eigentlich die GPU-Load so niedrig?


----------



## gaussmath (1. Mai 2019)

Die Load Anzeige ist komplett verbuggt.


----------



## DaHell63 (1. Mai 2019)

Läuft Vulkan jetzt trotz deiner Anzeige ruckelfrei durch?
Ich hatte das Glück erst einmal das der Bench mit Vulkan normal durchlief und da waren es gleich 7 FPS mehr in 4K. 63FPS zu 70FPS. Eigentlich ist es ja egal.  Mit DX11 hat man ja die selber Grafik und die Performance reicht ja.
Vielleicht hole ich es mir nochmal auf die Platte wenn der Sohnemann mit dem Spiel fertig ist, oder keine Lust mehr hat.


----------



## gaussmath (1. Mai 2019)

Ja, bei mir lief Vulkan heute sehr gut, wie gesagt nach dem Update.


----------



## DaHell63 (1. Mai 2019)

Wenn dann nur noch die Anzeige  verbuggt ist passt es  ja .


----------



## Gurdi (1. Mai 2019)

Naja WWZ scheint schon ein recht erfolgreicher Titel zu sein anhand der kolportierten Verkaufszahlen.
Als unwichtig würde ich den Titel nicht deklarieren. Benchmarks von GameGPU sind immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## RX480 (1. Mai 2019)

Eigentlich sollten die Games aus neuen+alten Bundles auch in den Benchmarkparcour. 
Denke mal die PCGH-Leser kaufen meist die Graka mit Bundle.


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollten die Games aus neuen+alten Bundles auch in den Benchmarkparcour.
> Denke mal die PCGH-Leser kaufen meist die Graka mit Bundle.



Finde ich nicht. Es sollten immer nur repräsentative Games mit rein. Einige Spiel haben bereits Nachfolger und gehören ersetzt. Andere sind grundsätzlich zu veraltet und gehören durch sich ähnlich verhaltende Spiel ersetzt.


----------



## RX480 (1. Mai 2019)

Das alle wichtigen Engines vetreten sein sollen durch die aktuellste Version ist unstrittig.
Wenn ich die Wahl zw. Graka A+B habe möchte ich aber gerne wissen, wie die Games vom Bundle laufen.
(mirwegen auch als Zusatzbenches für Anthem und Co.)

und
Games mit DX11 ohne .1 gehören raus = net zeitgemäß, wenns MT net ordentlich funzt.


----------



## Snowhack (1. Mai 2019)

So hier mal eine TimeSpy Extrem Test von meiner neuen Karte, auf das Sie lange laufen mag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (1. Mai 2019)

Good Luck!

Sah die Graka innen anders aus als der Vorgänger ?
(geklebt ala TH-Bericht)


----------



## sunyego (1. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> und
> Games mit DX11 ohne .1 gehören raus = net zeitgemäß, wenns MT net ordentlich funzt.



Net mehr zeitgemäß ?!   95% der heutigen Spiele setzen auf DX11 und laufen unter DX12 oftmals deutlich schlechter.  Wenn was rausgehört dann DX12.

Sehr beliebte Spiele wie ANNO 1800 oder Grafikreferenzen ala Metro Redux/ Shadow of the Tomb Raider sollten auf jeden fall rein !
Zwei UE4 Spiele wären auch nicht schlecht, den jedes zweite nutzt nunmal diese engine. 

Ein UNITY Spiel wäre auch nicht so verkehrt, wird auch häufig verwendet ! Das langersehnte LAYERS OF FEAR 2 macht davon zb. gebrauch.


----------



## Snowhack (2. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Good Luck!
> 
> Sah die Graka innen anders aus als der Vorgänger ?
> (geklebt ala TH-Bericht)



Nein nichts der gleichen !

hab extra geschaut gehabt danach


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. Mai 2019)

das damals geleakte 2080Ti PCB kam also von MSI

YouTube


----------



## gaussmath (2. Mai 2019)

@Snow: Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass die neue Karte lange hält.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Mai 2019)

Der Parcour befindet sich doch bereits im Umbau, steht doch auch im Heft 05/19.
Metro, Dirt2, BF5 sind schon mal geteasert. SOTTR und ACOdyssey dürften auch Ihren Weg finden.

Unity ist bereits mit im Parcours mit Sudden Strike 4 und Unreal mit Hellblade.


----------



## sunyego (2. Mai 2019)

Dirt Rally 2 sollte auf keinen fall in den Benchmark-Parkour ! Das Spiel hat auf NV immense probleme wenn die Zuschauer aktiviert sind ! 
Schaltet man die hässlichen Zuschauer ab oder dreht die Grafikeinstellung runter zieht NV locker an AMD vorbei. 

Ich besitze das Spiel zwar nicht aber ob es gefixt worden ist steht leider in den sternen.



			
				DSOgaming schrieb:
			
		

> Not only that, but there is a weird issue that occurs on lower resolutions. For example, and as you can see in the following screenshots, performance in the beginning of the Noorinbee Bridge Ascent stage is identical at 1280×720 and 1920×1080, with our NVIDIA GeForce RTX2080Ti being used at 98% in both situations. Furthermore, there is a HUGE performance hit on NVIDIA’s GPUs when Crowd is set on Ultra (AMD’s GPUs do not suffer from this issue).
> Thankfully, and due to the huge amount of graphics options that Codemasters has offered, we were able to achieve a 4K/60fps on the NVIDIA GeForce RTX2080Ti by reducing some of the settings. By simply dropping the Crowd setting to Low.



DiRT Rally 2.0 PC Performance Analysis | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming

YouTube

.....laut den meisten usern sind die optischen Unterschiede zwischen Ultra und Low (Crowd), nicht sichtbar!  Tolle Arbeit die AMD da geleistet hat aber immer schön auf Gameworks rumhacken.


Sudden Strike 4 und Hellblade sind aus dem jahre 2017, sprich veraltet !
Als UE4 Spiel würde ich das neue Ace Combat 7 oder Tropico 7 vorschlagen und für Unity entweder Ghost of a Tale oder Subnautica.  Alle titel sind deutlich aktueller.


Edit (Dirt2)

AMD hat massive probleme mit MSAA laut vielen seiten und die performance leidet stark.  Das ist wohl der grund warum das Spiel von PCGH und CB mit SMAA/TAA gebencht worden ist.

Sehr unfair und pro AMD ! Die Grafik-Option für die Zuschauer wurden dagegen nie reduziert in den benchmarks !


----------



## olletsag (2. Mai 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Dirt Rally 2 sollte auf jeden fall raus ! Das Spiel hat auf NV immense probleme wenn die zuschauer aktiviert sind !
> Schaltet man die hässlichen Zuschauer ab oder dreht die Grafikeinstellung runter dreht NV kreise um AMD.
> 
> Sudden Strike 4 und Hellblade sind aus dem jahre 2017, sprich veraltet !
> ...


Ja am besten die Auflösung reduzieren und dann vergleichen. Wenn nicht alles sofort löschen, niemals in einen Bechmarkpacour aufnehmen.

Dann nehmen wir bei AMD nur deren neuste Titel auf die optimiert wurde. Dann haben wir ein ganzheitliches Ergebnis.

Ist heute wieder "der Angriff der Marketing-Clonkrieger" im Forum?

PS: Gerade unter Spielen wo es nicht so gut für nVidia aussieht oder sah, macht es doch Sinn immer wieder zu benchen, um zu sehen ob Verbesserungen eintreten (egal was das Bottleneck wäre) und man die "Probleme" erkannt hat, Lösungen bietet (Game ready). Wenn Entwickler schon optimieren, braucht man das nicht.

NVidia leistet auch seinen Teil dazu, bezahlt hat man es und dann ist dieser Service inbegriffen.


----------



## sunyego (2. Mai 2019)

und warum suchst du jetzt wieder streit und provozierst rum, immer das selbe mit dir  !
...halte dich doch bitte zurück wenn du keine ahnung hast ! Danke

Es sollte sich doch langsam rumgesprochen haben das die Einstellung (Crowd- Ultra) die Performance auf NV karten um bis zu 150% reduziert.

Bei AMD gibts dagegen probleme mit MSAA !   In Benchmarks ist MSAA deaktiviert (CB  & PCGH) und es wird stattdessen der extreme weichzeichner TAA verwendet.  Crowd steht dagegen auf Ultra !   Ich frage dich, ist das fair ?

...wohl kaum !

Ich habe im übrigen einen thread zum thema eröffnet.

Dirt Rally 2 bitte nicht in den neuen Benchmark-Parkour !


----------



## Gurdi (2. Mai 2019)

Nimm CSMAA dann hast du den Godmode auf den Radeons aktiviert. MSAA läuft generell in fast allen spielen besser auf NV.
Deswegen sind die Benchmarks ja nicht direkt pro oder contra.


----------



## olletsag (2. Mai 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Dirt Rally 2 bitte nicht in den neuen Benchmark-Parkour !


Und dann sollen solche Spiele natürlich nicht in einem Benchmarkparcours erscheinen damit man künstlich die Ergebnisse positiv beeinflusst. Wenn nVidia mit diesem Spiel Probleme hat, oder mit der Engine - sollen sie Lösungen finden, das verlangst du im Gegenzug alle Nase lang von anderen Mitbewerbern.

Wie sinnvoll ist es dann, für die nVidiafans solche Probleme auszublenden, was soll das? Wenn dieser gerade dieses Spiel mit seiner Hardware spielen möchte, ist das von großer Bedeutung!

Wir machen einen Cut und "gut isses", genau nVidias Methodik was die Treiberentwicklung angeht. Alles was nach der neusten Gen kommt, früher oder später fallen zu lassen. Du nennst das stänkern, ich nenne sowas Anspruch.

Ich persönlich wünsche mir ein reales Leistungsabbild von meiner "Lieblingsredaktion", nicht irgendwelchen manipulierten Krempel der nur einseitige Erebnisse aufzeigt und fälschlicherweise nicht wiedergibt, was sich unter Spiel X/Y tatsächlich abspielt. Genau diese Berichterstattung wünsche ich mir auch über Mitbewerber, damit ich mir ein unbelastetes Bild zu Gunsten des einen oder anderen machen kann,  und anhand dieses Ergebnisses Entscheidungen treffen, die den einen oder anderen favorisieren. Freie Presse ist Demokratie, hast du bestimmt noch nie gehört.

Unverfälschte Willensbildung bei nicht manipulierbaren Medien, auf die der Einzelne zurückgreifen kann, bei möglichst meinungsfreiem, unverfälschtem und unabhängigem Journalismus bei objektiver Berichterstattung. Das ist der Anspruch, nicht Probleme einfach auszublenden. Das macht einen selbst angreifbar und das nVidia versucht darauf Einfluss zu nehmen, so wie andere Hersteller vermutlich auch - ist bekannt.

Zudem sollte in diesen Parcours eine gute Mischung aus jedem Genre, und dazu gehören auch Racinggames.


----------



## sunyego (2. Mai 2019)

Es ist wie bereits erwähnt ein extremer Bug der bis zu 150% leistung auf NV-karten frisst.Der optische unterschied zwischen ULTRA und LOW tendiert gegen 0,0% (Crowd)
Es betrifft lediglich die eine Grafikeinstellung die solche probleme verursacht auf NV karten !

Im NVIDIA forum posteten ein paar user in den vergangenen Wochen benchmarks. Manuel der bei NV für den Driver Support zuständig ist, hat den fehler bestätigt und  versichert das er sich den bug anschauen wird!  
Wenn die sache geklärt ist bzw. die fehler gefixt sind kann man das Spiel aufnehmen (Benchmark-parkour) aber garantiert nicht jetzt !
Ich hoffe die mehrheit hier, sieht das so wie ich !


----------



## olletsag (2. Mai 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Es ist wie bereits erwähnt ein extremer Bug der bis zu 150% leistung auf NV-karten frisst.Der optische unterschied zwischen ULTRA und LOW tendiert gegen 0,0% (Crowd)
> Es betrifft lediglich die eine Grafikeinstellung die solche probleme verursacht auf NV karten !
> 
> Im NVIDIA forum posteten ein paar user in den vergangenen Wochen benchmarks. Manuel der bei NV für den Driver Support zuständig ist, hat den fehler bestätigt und  versichert das er sich den bug anschauen wird!
> ...



Dann lässt man einfach die älteren Ergebnisse einfließen, bis der Bug behoben ist. Ich sehe da keine Problem für DR2, mit dem 419.17 sah alles gut aus - was PCGH auch bestätigte. Zudem nutzt PCGH eigene Testmethoden, bei echten Savegames im Worstcase. Andere Verfahren können die Hersteller mit Treiberupdates beeinflussen, wie interne Benchmarksparcours die in Spielen integriert werden. Da lässt sich ziemlich leicht drauf optimieren ohen das man es merkt. Ich glaube das Raff und seine Kollegen rein mit den Ergebnissen, sehr fair umgehen. Das sie im Forum auch noch eine andere Meinung, oder "persönlicher" vertreten ist jedem sein Ding. Den Diskussionen dazu stellen sie sich.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Dirt-Rally-20-Spiel-61974/Specials/Benchmark-Test-1276301/2/


----------



## sunyego (2. Mai 2019)

olletsag schrieb:


> Dann lässt man einfach die älteren Ergebnisse einfließen, bis der Bug behoben ist. Ich sehe da keine Problem für DR2, mit dem 419.17 sah alles gut aus - was PCGH auch bestätigte. Zudem nutzt PCGH eigene Testmethoden, bei echten Savegames im Worstcase. Andere Verfahren können die Hersteller mit Treiberupdates beeinflussen, wie interne Benchmarksparcours die in Spielen integriert werden. Da lässt sich ziemlich leicht drauf optimieren ohen das man es merkt. Ich glaube das Raff und seine Kollegen rein mit den Ergebnissen, sehr fair umgehen. Das sie im Forum auch noch eine andere Meinung, oder "persönlicher" vertreten ist jedem sein Ding. Den Diskussionen dazu stellen sie sich.
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Dirt-Rally-20-Spiel-61974/Specials/Benchmark-Test-1276301/2/


kurz nach release sah alles mit dem 419.17  wieder gut aus ?  Sry, aber was erzählst du da ?
....hast du dir den test überhaupt durchgelesen ? Leider nein.



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> 419.17
> 
> Es handelt sich bei der Argentinien-Strecke um einen besonders heftigen Ausreißer, doch tritt das Nvidia-Problem mit dem Publikum vielerorts auf - und auch in unserem Benchmark "Wert Fork Pass". Denn immer, wenn NPCs gehäuft am Streckenrand stehen, brechen die Geforce-GPUs stark ein, während die AMD-Grafikkarten diese Auffälligkeiten nicht zeigen. Die in diesen Bereichen mit Nvidia-Grafikkarten absackenden Bildraten sind durchaus beim Spielen auffällig und selbst mit dem Gamepad deutlich spürbar - ein Umstand, der außerdem bei praktisch jedem Start eines Rennens auftritt und auch in unseren Benchmarks.



http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Dirt-Rally-Spiel-55539/Specials/Benchmark-Test-1182995/

und in der PCGH benchmarkszene stehen unheimlich viele NPCs am Streckenrand,  JA !
Wenn man die Zuschauer auf "niedrig" setzt steigt die Performance je nach strecke um 150% (NV Forum)

Optische Unterschiede muss man mit der lupe suchen, da sind sich alle user da draussen einig. Das ist aber trotzdem keine lösung da vorallem die becnhmarks 
ein komplett falsches Bild vermitteln.

Man kann nur hoffen das NV das problem schnell in den griff bekommt.


----------



## IphoneBenz (2. Mai 2019)

Hey Leute,

Hoffe könnt vielleicht helfen. Hab jetzt mein Pc mal wieder ins Wohnzimmer geholt und wollte AC:O auf den 4K spielen. 
Mit der Vega konnte ich immer 10bit HDR einstellen im Treiber und Windows.

So, entweder ich komm mit dem Treiber nicht klar oder ich übersehe was. 
Ich kann mit der RtX keine 10bit einstellen. Egal ob RGB oder VUVxxx. Der Tv Samsung MU8009 55Zoll ist auf UHD Color usw eingestellt. Also eigentlich alles wie mit der Vega, ist der selbe HDMI Port. 
Ich kann auch in den Nvidia Einstellung keine 10bit erzwingen. 
Am 27Zoll IPS geht das. 
Am tv ging es auch mit der Vega. 
Kabel ist ein Lindy 2m 18gps Kabel. Also muss 4K 60hz hdr in yuv422 packen wie es auch die vega gemacht hat. 

Was übersehe ich ?


----------



## RX480 (2. Mai 2019)

Um alle Diskussionen zum Parcour abzukürzen:

Man kann sich auch mal bei CB  was Gutes abschauen. Dort kann man mit BEARBEITEN im Parcour selbst seine Games auswählen.
Da kann Jeder nach seinen Games auf dem PC sich selbst seinen Parcour schneidern.

Ansonsten würde ich mal darum bitten das Sunyego net in beiden Threads wieder sinnlose Diskussionen anfacht.
(ist Hier kein Einzelfall)

Sowohl RTX als auch Radeon sind gut für HDR und lowLevel. Es gefallen mir Produkte beider Farben.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Mai 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Hoffe könnt vielleicht helfen. Hab jetzt mein Pc mal wieder ins Wohnzimmer geholt und wollte AC:O auf den 4K spielen.
> Mit der Vega konnte ich immer 10bit HDR einstellen im Treiber und Windows.
> ...



Hmm eigentlich sollte das gehen, in 4:2:2 sollte eigentlich 10Bit drin sein.


----------



## IphoneBenz (2. Mai 2019)

Ja habe ich im Treiber aktiviert. 
Aber Max 8bit Bzw die Anzeige ist grau.

Werde morgen mal Kabel wechseln und alles testen. Dachte hätte was im Treiber übersehen aber wenn Gurdi meint müsste gehen dann hab ich ggf. was vermurkst am TV/Treiber. 

Werde morgen Abend mal berichten.

Edit: wenn ich bei Windows HDR einstelle geht die Anzeige auf 8bit Ditthering. 
Dachte HDR geht nur bei 10bit Bzw. ab.
Es ist merklich ein ganz anderes Bild, nicht mehr so kräftig wie mit der Vega vorher.


----------



## RX480 (2. Mai 2019)

Du könntest mal Adaptive Sync deaktivieren, falls sich Das net so gut mit Dithering verträgt.
(wäre über HDMi eh erstaunlich= "inoffiziell")


----------



## RtZk (2. Mai 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ja habe ich im Treiber aktiviert.
> Aber Max 8bit Bzw die Anzeige ist grau.
> 
> Werde morgen mal Kabel wechseln und alles testen. Dachte hätte was im Treiber übersehen aber wenn Gurdi meint müsste gehen dann hab ich ggf. was vermurkst am TV/Treiber.
> ...



Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche ist 10 Bit den Quadro Karten vorbehalten.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2019)

Du täuscht dich.


----------



## xNitrobongx (3. Mai 2019)

Ich denke das kann ein Windows + Teiber Problem sein. Ich habe manchmal auch das Problem dass ich keine 10 bit einstellen kann. Erst nachdem ich meinen Monitor aus und einschalte gehts "manchmal" wieder. Sonst 2-3x neu booten.
Im moment läuft es wieder problemlos mit meiner RTX 2060.


----------



## RX480 (3. Mai 2019)

Oder mal den TV auf 50Hz. das sollte bei der Bandbreite vom HDMi auch helfen.
(wobei eigentlich YUV 4:2:2 bzw. 4:2:0 schon ausreichen sollte=merkwürdig)


----------



## RtZk (3. Mai 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du täuscht dich.



Zumindest konnte man mit GeForce Karten nicht in jeder Anwendung 10 Bit nutzen, wenn es heute anders ist, gut.


----------



## RX480 (3. Mai 2019)

Jo,
Kann auch sein das erst die Aktivierung von HDR im Game nochmal Was ändert ggü. der Desktopdarstellung.
Die SoTR-Demo ist sicher ideal zum Testen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (3. Mai 2019)

Bin jetzt zuhause und werde mal testen mit einen Kabel wo es zuvor mit der Vega ging. 
Gehe mal alles durch.
Danke erstmal.


----------



## HisN (3. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Zumindest konnte man mit GeForce Karten nicht in jeder Anwendung 10 Bit nutzen, wenn es heute anders ist, gut.



Ich glaub das 10Bit HDR was anderes ist als 10 Bit in Photoshop. Aber mangels entsprechender Hardware muss ich leider auch gestehen ... ist nur ne Vermutung.


----------



## olletsag (4. Mai 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich glaub das 10Bit HDR was anderes ist als 10 Bit in Photoshop.


Vom der Farbtiefe her nicht, wenn es sich um ein "echtes" 10bit Panel handelt und nicht 8bit+FRC/Dithering. Photoshop bietet einen 30bit Workflow an, den man über die Advanced Graphics Processor Settings aktiveren kann, inklusive zertifizierter Hardware. Bei NV Quadro Karten. AMD auch die Radeon Serie. Das garantiert das es auch wirklich 10bit pro Farbkanal sind und nichts anderes. EIZO bietet entsprechende Montiore an, die auch zertifziert werden.

HDR10 ist eine Dynamicerweiterung auf rec2020. Die Anpassung wird dabei vom Ausgabegerät übernommen. Das Ergebnis ist von den Monitoreinstellungen abhängig und kann dann von anderen 10bit Standards abweichen.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (6. Mai 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Hoffe könnt vielleicht helfen. Hab jetzt mein Pc mal wieder ins Wohnzimmer geholt und wollte AC:O auf den 4K spielen.
> Mit der Vega konnte ich immer 10bit HDR einstellen im Treiber und Windows.
> ...



Du musst zunächst yuv422 auswählen, und übernehmen.
Jetzt erst kannst du die Farbtiefe ändern.


----------



## IphoneBenz (9. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

kam bis dato noch nicht dazu (Chaos auf Arbeit) etc.
Werde am WE wieder umbauen und testen. Danke erstmal.

Hab heute die Vega wieder zu MM gebracht weil ich sie vorm Verkauf testen wollte, dasselbe Problem. Sporadische Abstürze etc. Hatte sicher ein Defektes Modell.
Hab dann eine volle Gutschrift (460€) bekommen. Ist das normal?
Bin mega HAPPY weil gebraucht hätte ich sie locker für unter 300€ abgeben müssen.

Danke nochmal für die 10bit Hilfe. Werde alles testen und berichten.
Aber ist auch noch Hafengeburtstag also mal schauen wann 

Vielen Dank und schönen Abend.


----------



## RX480 (10. Mai 2019)

Nvidia's latest driver packs enhancements for RAGE 2, Total War: Three Kingdoms and World War Z | OC3D News


----------



## gaussmath (10. Mai 2019)

Schau ich mir Sonntag mal an!


----------



## RX480 (10. Mai 2019)

Bin mal gespannt auf WWZ@Vulkan.

edit:
Ideal wäre mal Jemand mit Intel-Prozzi.
RTX+TR(Ryzen) könnte evtl. net so ideal sein.


----------



## IphoneBenz (10. Mai 2019)

So, steinigt mich bitte.

Ich trottel war den AMD Treiber noch gewöhnt und wusste nicht das wenn ich YUV422 einstelle dies erst übernehmen muss. Sobald ich das tat lief alles auf 10bit HDR 60Hz. Danke Bow_Wazoo!!!
Etwas peinlich  

Jetzt endlich wieder AC:O mit Genuss  

Schönes Wochenende allen.

BTW: Ich kann auch 12Bit einstellen? Bringt das was oder wie darf ich das verstehen? Der TV soll nur ein 10Bit Panel haben.

Muss man im Windows HRD unbedingt einstellen um in Spielen dies auch nutzen zu können? Weil wenn ich das  aktiviere wirkt das Bild einfach "Dunkler" und nicht mehr so satt in den Farben als ohne HDR. In Spielen ist dies nicht so das ist alles perfekt.

SOLVED:

Habe nachdem ich auf HDMI 1 Eingang gegangen bin lösen können. Das Problem war das der TV trotz UHD Color Einstellung das HDR nicht erkannt hatte. Kann das im TV OSD immer einsehen und da war es nicht vorhanden. Jetzt ist das Bild "heller" und satter und auch das OSD zeigt alles korrekt an. 
Fragt mich nicht wieso, mir egal atm.
Habe den 2. einfach dann zurückgesetzt und das TV Center angeschlossen und das läuft.

Danke allen und ich werde nun zum Hafen machen.

Schönes WE


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Mai 2019)

neue Boards für 2080 und 2080Ti?

@Komachi auf Twitter: "PG150 = RTX 2080Ti.
PG151 = ???.
PG180 = RTX 2080.
PG181 = ???."

gab ja Gerüchte wegen 16Gbps Versionen

oder vllt doppelter Speicher 



wenn ich mich recht entsinne stand hier vor ein paar Tagen noch "Sample" für die 16Gbps 8GB Chip

GDDR6 | Samsung Semiconductor Global Website

jetzt is es auf "Mass Production"


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (12. Mai 2019)

Hab vorhin  CoD WW 2 begonnen.

Meine Fesse, was ne Grafik.
Noch nie habe ich Spielegrafik als so realistisch empfunden





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B38wLe04ifk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zudem wurde HDR  perfekt umgesetzt


----------



## gaussmath (12. Mai 2019)

WWZ läuft ein  paar Prozent schneller (Driver 430.64) mit Vulkan. Vergleich und Settings hier: Nvidia Turing Laberthread


----------



## ShirKhan (13. Mai 2019)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Hab vorhin  CoD WW 2 begonnen.
> 
> Meine Fesse, was ne Grafik.
> Noch nie habe ich Spielegrafik als so realistisch empfunden



Wirklich? CoD? Aber doch nicht besser als BF 5, oder?


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (13. Mai 2019)

Eines vorweg:

BF5 habe ich in 4k, HDR, RT gezockt.
Die BF5 Grafik hat mir ebenfalls sehr gefallen. Bezüglich Reflektionen (mit RT) Interaktion mit der Umgebung, Partikeleffekte u.ä, ist BF5, CoD WW 2, m.M.n überlegen.

CoD hingegen punktet mit realistischeren Animationen, und realistischerer Farbwahl.
Zudem ist der Einsatz von Bewegungsunschärfe, und Teiefenschärfe grandios gelungen.
Diese 2 Techniken, mag ich eigentlich nicht. 
In CoD WW2 jedoch, wurden sie meisterlich umgesetzt, und steigern den Realismus total.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. Mai 2019)

mögliche 2080Ti mit mehr CC (4480) und 12 GB @ 16Gbps incoming ... das Ding würde ja eig ne Titan RTX wegputzen xD

VideoCardz.com auf Twitter: "Anonymous sources are never wrong … "

und Navi wäre so auch ganz fein


----------



## HisN (13. Mai 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> WWZ läuft ein  paar Prozent schneller (Driver 430.64) mit Vulkan. Vergleich und Settings hier: Nvidia Turing Laberthread



Es scheint auch die Hardware "besser" auszulasten. Während der Afterburner bei DX11 meistens so um die 85% Auslastung anzeigt (bei mir, in UHD) sind es mit Vulkan meistens so 96%.

@RawMangoJuli
Das macht doch die "normale" TI schon


----------



## RX480 (14. Mai 2019)

Fühlt sich die Kombi mit Intel-Prozzi eigentlich normal an?
Im Newsbereich meinten Einige , das Vulkan laggy ist.(hatten aber Ryzen)


----------



## gaussmath (14. Mai 2019)

Bei mir muss sich der Vulkan Pfad nach wie vor einruckeln. Ich hatte allerdings extra den Game Mode aktiviert und SMT abgeschaltet für den Test. Ich denke nicht, dass es an der CPU liegt.


----------



## RX480 (14. Mai 2019)

Wenn die GPU häufig auf den Ram zugreift ist natürlich Dein Quadchannel günstig. Und Gamingmode und SMT off ist sicher auch hilfreich bei der Konkurrenz Speicherzugriff CPU vs. GPU. 

Wie schauts aus mit UMA vs NUMA ?
Auslagerungsdatei auf manuell 16Gb?


----------



## gaussmath (14. Mai 2019)

Ich bin ja heute auf das Intel-System umgestiegen, habe alle gängigen Treiber installiert, auch den neusten Nvidia Treiber. Die Performance ist disaströs. An der CPU liegts nicht. Obwohl die 2080 Ti normal taktet und gut ausgelastet ist, habe ich teils 100% Performanceeinbrüche. Windows auf Version 1809 hochgezogen. 

Hat jemand irgendeine Idee, was das sein könnte?


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2019)

Windows neu aufgesetzt?


----------



## gaussmath (14. Mai 2019)

Ja, komplett neu.


----------



## LolIBims3Fisch (14. Mai 2019)

Ich bleibe lieber bei AMD


----------



## RX480 (14. Mai 2019)

@gaussmath
Darf man fragen was Du Dir gegönnt hast?
(CPU)


----------



## IICARUS (14. Mai 2019)

Soweit mir richtig bekannt ist hat er ein Asus Z390 und den 9900K Prozessor.


----------



## RX480 (15. Mai 2019)

Da bin ich mal gespannt ob Er in TD2 die GPU-Auslastung höher bekommt als mit dem TR4.
Und WWZ @Vulkan soundso.

btw.
Was für die kleinen Leute evtl. ärgerlich werden könnte ist HT off  bei älteren CPU´s wg. Zombieload.
(gerade wo ich auf den i7-7700k aufrüsten wollte)
Intel ZombieLoad: Hyper-Threading sorgt erneut fuer grosse Sicherheitsluecken - ComputerBase


----------



## Snowhack (15. Mai 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich bin ja heute auf das Intel-System umgestiegen, habe alle gängigen Treiber installiert, auch den neusten Nvidia Treiber. Die Performance ist disaströs. An der CPU liegts nicht. Obwohl die 2080 Ti normal taktet und gut ausgelastet ist, habe ich teils 100% Performanceeinbrüche. Windows auf Version 1809 hochgezogen.
> 
> Hat jemand irgendeine Idee, was das sein könnte?



Temperatur  CPU / GPU 
Lanes  für GPU und andere Anbindung richtig verteilt 
Speicher richtig eingesteckt bzw. XMP Profil geladen. 
Takt der CPU stabil unter Last (Cinebech oder CPU-Z Benchmark. ) 

Sonst würde mir nicht mehr einfallen.


----------



## gaussmath (15. Mai 2019)

Ich werde heute erstmal neu installieren. 

Was ich bisher getestet habe:
* The Division 2 -> 50% Performanceeinbruch
* Metro Exodus-> 50% Performanceeinbruch + ganz miese Bildqualität?!
* WWZ Vulkan und DX11 -> 30% Performanceeinbruch
* VR Benchmark Orange und Cyan Room ->  20-30% Performanceeinbruch

* Strange Brigade Vulkan-> 0% Performanceeinbruch (!?)

Die Grafikkarte ist dabei stets sehr gut ausgelastet und der Takt liegt bei fast 2000MHz.

CPU-Tests:
* AIDA64 Extreme Speichertest-> alles normal (RAM Latenz unter 50ns, Cache-Latenzen gut), Speicherbandbreite bei über 50GB/s
* SiSoftware Latenztest -> Intercore Latenzen bei rund 45ns
* CPU läuft fast konstant mit 4.7GHz während eines Spiels

Was ich noch testen muss:
* PCI-E Bus (Bandbreite, Lanes)


----------



## Mimimimimi (15. Mai 2019)

Eventuell auch Soundausstzer?

Würde das hier auch mal laufen lassen:
DPC Latency Checker | heise Download

Wenn es da mal Probleme mit hohen Latenzen gab, war es fast immer ein zusätzlicher SATA-Controller. Im BIOS abschalten und gut.


----------



## gaussmath (15. Mai 2019)

Der Sound läuft gut, keine Aussetzer. Wie kann man eigentlich die PCI-E Bandbreite testen?


----------



## RX480 (15. Mai 2019)

Im GPU-Z beim Fragezeichen. (zumindestens die Anbindung der Graka)


----------



## gaussmath (15. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Im GPU-Z beim Fragezeichen. (zumindestens die Anbindung der Graka)



Ich wusste, dass es einen CUDA Test gibt. Hier hat das einer aufbereitet: PCI-E bandwidth test (cuda) - EVGA Forums

Hab's schon laufen lassen, funktioniert perfekt. Sonst hätte ich selbst was programmiert. Bei PCI-E 2.0 und x16 sollte irgendwas zwischen 12 und 14GB/s rauskommen.


----------



## RX480 (15. Mai 2019)

Bios +Treiber vom Board?
Strange Brigade hat rel. wenig CPU-Last. Die Anderen Games aber schon. 
Würde weiter in Richtung CPU-->Ram suchen. Evtl. mal nur 2 Steckplätze nutzen/tauschen?


----------



## gaussmath (15. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Strange Brigade hat rel. wenig CPU-Last. Die Anderen Games aber schon.
> Würde weiter in Richtung CPU-->Ram suchen.



Liegt nahe, ja. Dachte ich auch erst. Aber warum bin dann immer im GPU-Limit? Hab das extra getestet!


----------



## RX480 (15. Mai 2019)

So blöd es klingt aber die Ti hat weniger Vram als Deine alte 7. Dementsprechend auch mehr Zugriffe auf den Ram.
Das Streaming und die Speicherverwaltung sind ganz anders. Auslagerungsdatei mal auf 16..32GB?
Alles interessante auf SSD? (vorzugsweise eine große SSD für Alles was Du benchst incl. W10+Pagefile)

Wie schauts in 1440p aus?
Bildquali in Metro --> DP-Anschluss wechseln und Linkgeschwindigkeit mal anzeigen lassen?


----------



## gaussmath (15. Mai 2019)

Muss ich alles heute noch testen. Bin wirklich verwundert, dass das so schlecht läuft, gerade weil Z390 und 9900k relativ lange auf dem Markt sind.


----------



## gaussmath (15. Mai 2019)

Ich habe sowas von ein PCI-E Bandbreite Problem:



> Device 0 took 8821.789063 ms
> Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 725.476426
> Device 0 took 8188.583984 ms
> Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 781.575913
> ...



Edit: Siehe Bild 

Edit1: Habe jetzt im BIOS alles auf Gen3 gesetzt und sogar die Registry gehacked. Kein Erfolg im BIOS steht immer noch x1.


----------



## blautemple (15. Mai 2019)

Sicher dass die Karte richtig im Slot sitzt? Hast du mal ne andere Grafikkarte mit der du gegentesten kannst?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (15. Mai 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Sicher dass die Karte richtig im Slot sitzt? Hast du mal ne andere Grafikkarte mit der du gegentesten kannst?



Du bist ein Genie blautemple. Wieso hast du das nicht direkt gesagt? 



> Device 0 took 531.106995 ms
> Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 12050.302603
> Device 0 took 522.006348 ms
> Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 12260.387309
> ...


----------



## blautemple (15. Mai 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Du bist ein Genie blautemple. Wieso hast du das nicht direkt gesagt?



Na dann mal ran an die Benchbouletten!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (15. Mai 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Na dann mal ran an die Benchbouletten!



Benchletten wäre jetzt cooler gewesen. 

Edit: Hat sich gelohnt. 1 FPS weniger im TD2 Benchmark mit 1440p und Ultra Preset. Mit dem TR@Game Mode hatte ich 122 FPS.


----------



## RX480 (15. Mai 2019)

Schön, das Es jetzt funzt!
Noch ne Pleite ausgerechnet bei Dir wäre etwas zuviel des schlechten Karma.

btw.
Den Fehler hätte GPU-Z aber von Anfang an beim ? -Test anzeigen müssen.


----------



## gaussmath (15. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Den Fehler hätte GPU-Z aber von Anfang an beim ? -Test anzeigen müssen.



GPU-Z hat alles richtig angezeigt, denn es zeigt die Generation an (3.0). Das Problem waren ja die verwendeten Lanes. Ein Lane war es genau genommen!  Also besser mal das Tool verwenden, was ich verlinkt habe. Das verrät die tatsächliche Bandbreite.


----------



## RX480 (15. Mai 2019)

Klingt interessant, habe aber leider kein Cuda mit meiner Hardware. Sollte Das trotzdem etwas anzeigen?
bei mir speziell:
Ich hatte immer den Rendertest von GPU-Z genommen um zu schauen ob irgendwann mein Board von 16x auf 8x..4x wechselt.
(dito auch mit HWinfo)


----------



## gaussmath (15. Mai 2019)

Hm, jetzt weiß ich nachträglich tatsächlich nicht, ob da @ x1 3.0 stand. 

Aber egal, es läuft ja jetzt. Hab auch schon andere Benchmarks gemacht, wo es gut aussieht und 9900k auch wirklich was bringt. ^^


----------



## RX480 (15. Mai 2019)

Haste Dir verdient!
Und was macht der TR4 jetzt eigentlich?


----------



## gaussmath (15. Mai 2019)

Mein Herz blutet, aber ich verkaufe den TR demnächst. Ich will aber auf Zen 2 mit 12 Kernen umrüsten. So extrem viele  Kerne brauche ich gar nicht mehr. Meine Anforderungen haben sich komplett geändert in den letzten Wochen.


----------



## owned139 (15. Mai 2019)

Biste nicht zufrieden mit dem 9900K?


----------



## gaussmath (15. Mai 2019)

owned139 schrieb:


> Biste nicht zufrieden mit dem 9900K?



Doch, doch. Wieso fragst du?


----------



## RX480 (16. Mai 2019)

Auch wenn IIcarus evtl. schimpft: Ne Aorus für 999 ist echt Wahnsinn!
GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 2080 Ti AORUS 11G, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI, USB-C


----------



## gaussmath (16. Mai 2019)

Was für ein geiles Angebot. Jetzt ärgere ich mich, dass ich die MSI für 1200 Euro geschossen habe.

Aber warum ist der Preis so niedrig? Fallen jetzt die Preise wegen Navi?


----------



## blautemple (16. Mai 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was für ein geiles Angebot. Jetzt ärgere ich mich, dass ich die MSI für 1200 Euro geschossen habe.
> 
> Aber warum ist der Preis so niedrig? Fallen jetzt die Preise wegen Navi?



Klick mal auf den Link:
Hinweis Outlet-Artikel:

Der Artikel wird in einer neutralen Verpackung geliefert.
Der Artikel zeigt minimale Gebrauchsspuren.
Der Artikel wird ohne Zubehör geliefert.
Bitte beachten: Dieses Produkt ist von Neuwaren-Aktionen ausgeschlossen.


----------



## ludscha (16. Mai 2019)

So ich mal wieder. 

Mein WaKü-Block für die FTW3 wurde letzte Woche geliefert, umgebaut habe ich dann doch nicht, da ich mich mit einer 95 % funktionierenden Karte nicht zufrieden gebe.

Darum wird die FTW3 diese Woche in RMA gehen.

Das Problem an der Karte ist wahrscheinlich ein defekter MCU-Controller, da keine Farben eingestellt werden können.

Desweiteren werden die Memory- und Powertemp nicht ausgelesen.

Wenn ich schon 1600 Ocken hinlege, dann will ich auch ne 100 % Karte haben und keine Ledierte.

So, jetzt heißt es wieder warten, bis ich den 9990 XE mal richtig prügeln kann.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2019)

Im Outlet werden B-Waren verkauft und so niedrige Preise sind gar nicht so ungewöhnlich. Manchmal gibt es sogar Aktionen da werden auf die bereits niedrigen Preise nochmals 15% Rabatt vergeben. Das können Rückläufer sein, Garantie Reparaturen, Ware mit Transportschäden usw.

Ich habe da auch schon vieles zu einem Günstigerem Preis gekauft und bisher habe ich gute Erfahrung gemacht.
Es wird zwar eine Gewährleistung von 24 Monate vergeben aber die kann man 6 Monate später in die Tonne kloppen. Daher ist es hier sehr wichtig bei einem sehr hohen Warenwert auch darauf zu achten das die Herstellergarantie auch an Zweitkäufer vergeben wird, denn sonst steht man mit einem defektem Gerät da ohne eine Garantieleistung zu bekommen. Da manche Hersteller die Garantie nur dem Erstkäufer gewähren. Käufe aus dem Outlet zählen als Gebrauchtkauf.

Ich habe Anfang diesen Monats eine Samsung 860 EVO für nur 114 Euro dort bekommen und die kostet normalerweise um die 150 Euro. Die SSD ist Top und ich konnte auch keine Gebrauchsspuren entdecken. Gleiches gilt für die Samsung 960 EVO was ich etwa vor zwei Jahre dort kaufte.

Mein Dell AW3418DW hat neu vor ein Jahr noch 1199 Euro gekostet, ich habe ihn für nur 930 Euro bekommen. Ging aber dann 9 Monate später defekt und da Dell die Garantie auch an Zweitkäufer gewährt hatte ich keine Probleme mit der Abwicklung und bekam innerhalb von nur 48 Stunden ein Nagel neuen ungebrauchten Monitor zu gesendet.

Mein Gehäuse habe ich auch von dort und hier war das Gehäuse Nagelneu ohne Gebrauchsspuren und war auch noch im Original Zustand. Aber anscheint mit Transportschaden, denn das Seitenteil mit dem Plexiglas hatte ein 5cm breiter Metallrahmen und der war an einer Seite so stark eingedrückt das ein öffnen und schließen des Seitenteil nicht möglich war. Ich habe das Plexiglas entnommen und den Rahmen gerichtet und dann war zwar noch was zu sehen aber passte wieder. Später habe ich das Seitenteil gegen Echtglas was Optional zum Kaufen gibt ausgetauscht.


----------



## ludscha (16. Mai 2019)

Der 3DMark spinnt doch, beim Start wird die CPU erkannt und beim Ergebnis das Gegenteil.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2019)

Installiere dir mal "SystemInfo 5.18", meine auch mal so ein Problem gehabt zu haben und es damit behoben zu haben.
SystemInfo - UL benchmarks

Falls beim ausführen das deinstallieren von SystemInfo vorgeschlagen wird einfach mal deinstallieren und dann erneut ausführen um es neu zu installieren. Möglich das du eine ältere Version drauf hast was deine Hardware nicht richtig erkennt.


----------



## ludscha (16. Mai 2019)

Auch mit 5.18 dasselbe.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2019)

Schade, bei mir hat es damals geholfen, da wurde auch meine neue 2080 Grafikkarte oder mein Prozessor nicht erkannt. Bin mir nicht sicher ob es die Grafikkarte oder der Prozessor war.

Hast du auch mal versucht 3DMark neu herunter zu laden und neu zu installieren.


----------



## ludscha (16. Mai 2019)

Ja habe ich auch schon gemacht, hat auch nix gebracht.

Das komische ist ja, bei den Systemdaten steht die richtige CPU drin, aber bei der Validierung weigert er sich.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2019)

Kenne die Plattform jetzt nicht, aber was ich komisch finde ist das CPU-Z ein i9-7940x  ausgibt und 3DMark einen i9-9990XE.


----------



## gaussmath (16. Mai 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Klick mal auf den Link:
> *Hinweis Outlet-Artikel:*
> 
> 
> ...



Immerhin 300 Euro gespart. Die Asus sieht echt schick aus...


----------



## RX480 (16. Mai 2019)

Du meinst sicher Aorus. Wer die Graka kauft möchte vor Allem das bessere PCB.(19 Phasen)
Und dann auf h2o umrüsten.


----------



## gaussmath (16. Mai 2019)

Ups, ja meinte die Aorus von Gigabyte.


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. Mai 2019)

moinsen,

ist es "normal" / üblich dass ich den Speicher meiner 2080 auf +1500 also 8500 MHz hochdrehen kann ohne dass Valley und Heaven Artefakte zeigen?


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2019)

Kommt auf die Grafikkarte und den Speicherchip mit an, ich kann bis 8400 MHz gehen.
Bei mir ist auch ein Samsung Chip  verbaut der auch etwas mehr mit macht.


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. Mai 2019)

Superb,

ich habe meine 2080 MSi Trio nun auf 1950 MHz bei 0,925 mV | 8500 | laufen.
1 Stunde Battlefield gerade ohne Absturz _überlebt_!


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2019)

Was aber nicht bedeutet das es 100% stabil sein muss, da es nach Stunden ausreicht das eine bestimmte Leistungsspitze vorkommt und dann das Spiel abstürtzt oder einfriert. Meine Grafikkarte läuft mit 0,975v auf 2040MHz und 7500MHz.

Höher möchte ich mit so wenig Spannung nicht gehen, da ich nicht möchte das es irgendwann doch instabil wird wenn ich gerade eine besondere Runde in einem Spiel drehe. Da mir diese Leistung ausreicht und ich 100% stabil sein möchte. Könnte auch auf 0,925v gehen, aber dann müsste ich mit dem Takt auch runter gehen und die 2000 MHz möchte ich als eigener Ansatz schon bestehen haben.

Im übrigem habe ich im Prinzip die selbe Grafikkarte, den meine Wassergekühlte Grafikkarte hat das selbe PCB der Gaming X Trio verbaut.


----------



## HisN (16. Mai 2019)

@amer
mit oder ohne RT? Im Graka oder CPU Limit?


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. Mai 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> @amer
> mit oder ohne RT? Im Graka oder CPU Limit?



Ohne RT
Hauptsächlich im Graka-Limit.


----------



## HisN (16. Mai 2019)

Probier mal mit RT, das braucht ein bisschen Extra-Saft^^


----------



## IphoneBenz (16. Mai 2019)

Kann sich die RT Nutzung negativ auf das jetzige stable OC Profil auswirken?
Ich dachte nicht weil ja jene dezidiert sind oder bin ich hier komplett auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2019)

Um Ray Tracing nutzen zu können muss auch DX12 aktiv sein und beides lasten die Grafikkarte und das System stärker aus.
Wenn ich mit 3DMark Ray Tracing nutze muss ich mit meinem OC auch zurück gehen, da bekomme ich mein Speicher nicht mit 8400 MHz ans laufen. Deshalb gehe ich auch real nicht so stark hoch.


----------



## ShirKhan (16. Mai 2019)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> ist es "normal" / üblich dass ich den Speicher meiner 2080 auf +1500 also 8500 MHz hochdrehen kann ohne dass Valley und Heaven Artefakte zeigen?


Falls das keine rhetorische Frage war: Nein, ist nicht üblich, sondern außergewöhnlich gut.


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. Mai 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Falls das keine rhetorische Frage war: Nein, ist nicht üblich, sondern außergewöhnlich gut.



Einfach gesagt wollte ich wissen ob ich somit ein gutes Exemplar erwischt habe ..


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2019)

Ist ein gutes Ergebnis, keine Frage.
Für Benchmark auch eine gute Voraussetzung, für reale Anwendungen wirst etwas runter gehen müssen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (16. Mai 2019)

Nur aus Interesse, bin da noch ziemlich newbie. Wieso lastet es die GraKa bei Dx12 mehr aus? 
War es nicht so das DX12 den Overhead etwas dämpft und die Auslastung der CPU Kerne besser verteilt? Also das mehr Kerne skalieren?

Verzeiht wenn ich sowas frage aber dieses Wissen fehlt mir gerade und ich lese gerne hier und lerne gerne. Hab da einfach ein schönes Hobby entdeckt


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2019)

Mit DX12 wird AVX mit verwendet und AVX lastet das System stärker aus.


----------



## IphoneBenz (16. Mai 2019)

Ok, wenn dem so ist. Ich habe meine GraKa auf 2040Mhz und 7500Mhz im Moment und muss gestehen das ich in Metro auf Dx12 und Anno 1800 Dx12 (noch im GPU LIMIT) keine großen Unterschiede zu Dx11 zb in BF5 oder TW3 feststelle.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2019)

Metro habe ich mit DX12 und auch mit RTX gespielt und ich fand die Grafik schon richtig gut gemacht.
Habe aber das ganze nicht mit DX11 versucht, daher kenne ich jetzt den Unterschied nicht.


----------



## blautemple (16. Mai 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit DX12 wird AVX mit verwendet und AVX lastet das System stärker aus.



Was hat denn DX12 genau mit AVX zu tun?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IphoneBenz (16. Mai 2019)

Verstehe das nicht ganz. Inwieweit soll da mehr Auslastung sein wenn ich annähernd die selben FPS habe?
Ich glaube dir ja das dies so ist. Aber ich verstehe den Hintergrund nicht?
Sollte es AVX Nutzen würden dann nicht alle CPU´s auch eine Mehrlast erfahren? Gerade die Intels auf 5Ghz würden ja bedingt durch ihr Offset im AVX dann runter takten.
Muss gestehen dies ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.
@HisN hat da sicher eine super Antwort


----------



## IICARUS (17. Mai 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Sollte es AVX Nutzen würden dann nicht alle CPU´s auch eine Mehrlast erfahren? Gerade die Intels auf 5Ghz würden ja bedingt durch ihr Offset im AVX dann runter takten.


Können ja, müssen nicht, ich habe kein AVX-Offset gesetzt, daher taktet da auch nichts runter.


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (17. Mai 2019)

DX12 und AVX haben nichts gemeinsam.

Ich mein, wäre es so müsste meine CPU von 4,0 GHz auf 3,8 GHz abgesenkt werden. Dies ist aber nicht der Fall und somit unterstützt DX12 auch kein AVX.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Mai 2019)

Das kannst nicht verallgemeinern, da AVX immer vorkommen kann, dazu muss noch nicht mal DX12 laufen.
Das nutzt schon Nvidia im Treiber, denn wer ein AVX-Offset nutzt wird ständig ab und zu haben das der Takt kurz herunter getaktet wird, dazu reicht auch ein Stresstest aus oder jedes beliebige Spiel.

Zum Beispiel nutzt auch das neue Cinebench R20 AVX.

Aber die Ausgangsfrage war ob DX12 und DXR System und Grafikkarte stärker auslastet und das ist jedenfalls der Fall, sonst würde man von einem max. OC Ergebnis nicht etwas runter gehen müssen. Ich bekomme mein Prozessor mit bis 5,5 Ghz ans laufen und mein Graifkkarte mit 2160MHz und VRam auf 8400 mit Fire Strike durch, aber nicht mehr mit Time Spy und den DXR Benchmark(Port Royal und Nvidia DLSS Test).

EDIT:

Hier auch mal ein kleiner Test mit Time Spy und einem AVX-Offset von 3.
Der Prozessor springt von 5Ghz auf 4,7 GHz hin und her.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT 2:

Assassin's Creed Odyssey nutzt kein DX12 nutzt aber dennoch AVX.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shadow of the Tomb Raider nutzt egal ob DX12 + RTX/DLSS auch AVX.

Bild mit DX12 + RTX/DLSS.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild ohne DX12 + RTX/DLSS.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesen Tests hatte ich ein AVX-Offset von 3 gesetzt, daher die 4,7 GHz.
Hier hat allerdings der Prozessor nicht hin und her getaktet und blieb die ganze Zeit auf 4,7 GHz.

Im allgemeinem muss ich aber kein AVX-Offset für diese Spiele setzten, da meine 5 GHz auch ohne AVX-Offset noch stabil bleiben.


----------



## DaHell63 (17. Mai 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> aber nicht mehr mit Time Spy dem DXR Benchmark.



Wo kann man beim Time Spy DXR einstellen?


----------



## IICARUS (17. Mai 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Wo kann man beim Time Spy DXR einstellen?


Sorry, da fehlt ein "und" dazwischen.
Gemeinst waren die Tests Time Spy und mit DXR Benchmark waren die Tests "Port Royal" und "Nvidia DLSS Test" gemeint.

Habe es oben jetzt auch korrigiert da es in der Tat missverständlich war.


----------



## DaHell63 (17. Mai 2019)

Alles klar


----------



## RX480 (17. Mai 2019)

Das AVX vom NV-Treiber entlastet wohl die GPU und steigert die CPU-Last?
Bei ACO ist ja gar net so viel im Bild. Oder bringen die Schubkarren bereits dermaßen viel Objektdetails für die CPU.


----------



## owned139 (17. Mai 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hier auch mal ein kleiner Test mit Time Spy und einem AVX-Offset von 3.
> Der Prozessor springt von 5Ghz auf 4,7 GHz hin und her.



Der NV Treiber triggert das AVX Offset deiner CPU. Hat Der 8auer mal in einem seiner Videos gesagt, aber frag mich jetzt nicht, welches das war.


----------



## DaHell63 (17. Mai 2019)

Ich habe jetzt mal ein wenig im Netz gesucht. Nirgends ein Hinweis darauf was der Nvidia Treiber mit AVX zu tun haben soll.  AVX ist doch eine reine CPU Sache.
Das normale Time Spy nutzt noch SSE3APPROX. Erst beim Time Spy extreme wird AVX2 genutzt und das unabhängig von der Grafikkarte.


----------



## ludscha (17. Mai 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Kenne die Plattform jetzt nicht, aber was ich komisch finde ist das CPU-Z ein i9-7940x  ausgibt und 3DMark einen i9-9990XE.



Mit der Version 1.88 wird die CPU richtig ausgelesen.

Graka ging heute auf die Reise zu EVGA.


----------



## Snowhack (18. Mai 2019)

Schade das vermutlich eine stärkere Karte bereits im Anflug ist, hätte mich schon sehr interessant die Karte 

EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti K|NGP|N Gaming, 11264 MB GDDR6


----------



## owned139 (18. Mai 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal ein wenig im Netz gesucht. Nirgends ein Hinweis darauf was der Nvidia Treiber mit AVX zu tun haben soll.  AVX ist doch eine reine CPU Sache.
> Das normale Time Spy nutzt noch SSE3APPROX. Erst beim Time Spy extreme wird AVX2 genutzt und das unabhängig von der Grafikkarte.



YouTube

Da schneidet Roman es an.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Mai 2019)

Es ist immer neuere/bessere Hardware im Anflug. Es gibt so gesehen keinen richtigen Zeitpunkt um was zu kaufen. Daher wenn du die Karte willst, kauf sie dir.


----------



## RX480 (18. Mai 2019)

Beworben mit:
"geringe TDP 250W" , bei dem Radi kein Wunder.
(kann mir net vorstellen, das ein hochwertiges PCB verbaut wurde)


----------



## Snowhack (18. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Beworben mit:
> "geringe TDP 250W" , bei dem Radi kein Wunder.
> (kann mir net vorstellen, das ein hochwertiges PCB verbaut wurde)




Die angeben von Caseking sind  einige falsch 

Das bios geht bei 300Watt los und geht bis 525Watt.

So weit mir bekannt ist.


----------



## Snowhack (18. Mai 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Es ist immer neuere/bessere Hardware im Anflug. Es gibt so gesehen keinen richtigen Zeitpunkt um was zu kaufen. Daher wenn du die Karte willst, kauf sie dir.



Aber jetzt ist es gerade sehr schlecht wenn man bereits eine RTX 2080Ti besitzt mit Wasserblock und A-Chip.


----------



## RX480 (18. Mai 2019)

Vllt. borgt Dir ein Nerd mal seine Kingpin für ein Video.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Mai 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Aber jetzt ist es gerade sehr schlecht wenn man bereits eine RTX 2080Ti besitzt mit Wasserblock und A-Chip.



Ja gut, das macht keinen Sinn eine RTX 2080ti mit einer RTX 2080ti zu tauschen.


----------



## ludscha (18. Mai 2019)

Stimmt leider, aber eine GraKa mit AIO-WaKü würde bei mir sowieso nie Einziehen.


----------



## Shooot3r (19. Mai 2019)

Moin, was haltet ihr von dem Bild? So sah der anmeldescreen von Windows vorhin aus. Nach einem Neustart geht's wieder. Habe ne 2080 mit wakü.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (19. Mai 2019)

Treiber abgeschmiert .... keinen Kopf machen, auch wenn ich das bei mir noch nicht gesehen habe ... ist jedenfalls kein Space-Invaders .. das hat man ja immer so im Hinterkopf^^


----------



## Shooot3r (19. Mai 2019)

Ja genau Hatte ich erst gedacht. Hatte das Problem Grade nochmal. Hat anscheinend was mit dem 2. Monitor zutun . Nachdem ich das Kabel abgezogen habe, sprang der Hauptmonitor wieder auf normal um.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (19. Mai 2019)

Die neue DisplayDriver Integration der letzten Großen windowsupdates macht ständig Probleme in unterschiedlichen Bereichen.


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2019)

Etwas Ähnliches hatte ein User bei guru3d:
Most probably is because games don't go in to fullscreen. I fixed it by deleting any unused monitors from device manager. If you want to try it out, use this command in command promt as admin SET DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES=1 start device manager and check show hidden devices from view tab.

Man kann dann die hidden devices im Gerätemanager löschen.
Sollte dann bei Neuanschluss des 2. Monis als ein neues device auftauchen.


----------



## Ceyy (20. Mai 2019)

Moin.

Bin jetzt auch  Besitzer der msi rtx 2070 gaming z.

Kurze Frage in die Runde, sie läuft mit 1920mhz und wird um die 75° Grad heiß.
Lese überall von anderen Leuten dass deren 2070er maximal 60° warm werden.

Sind die Werte bei mir in Ordnung?
Habe nichts übertaktet, befindet sich im Auslieferungszustand.


----------



## HisN (20. Mai 2019)

Die ganzen Leute haben im Winter getestet und jetzt ist es deutlich wärmer?
Die haben alle offene Gehäuse oder eine Batterie von Lüftern und Du ein Gehäuse in dem die Luft steht?
Im Internet ließt man viel?
Bei denen liefen die Lüfter volle Pulle?



Weniger Temperatur ist natürlich immer besser ..... so isses nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Mai 2019)

Sehe ich auch so, mach mal ein Gegentest mit offenem Gehäuse.
Zudem die Temperatur noch in Ordnung geht und auch im Grunde normal ist.

Die Grafikkarte wird um so wärmer sie wird herunter Takten.


----------



## Ceyy (20. Mai 2019)

Danke für die antworten.

Ja die Lüfter fangen erst an bei der hohen Temperatur aufzudrehen kommen aber nie über 50% laut GPU Z.
Könnte natürlich da nachbessern auf Kosten der Lautstärke aber wenn ihr sagt nicht notwendig, lass ich es so stehen.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Mai 2019)

Das ganze hängt halt davon ab wie warm es im Gehäuse unter Last wird.
Da uns nicht bekannt ist wie deine Gehäuse die Wärme genau ableiten kann können wir nicht mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## Ceyy (20. Mai 2019)

Habe ein sharkoon TG5 ohne zusätzlichen Lüfter.
Nur die 4 die am start waren also die 3 vorne die Luft reinpusten und der eine hinten der sie raus pustet.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Mai 2019)

Und da wird sich wahrscheinlich Wärme im Gehäuse stauen da du nur mit einem Lüfter raus gehst.
Ob es der Fall ist kannst mit offenem Seitenteil testen.


----------



## GalMidur (20. Mai 2019)

Falscher Thread.


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2019)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## GalMidur (20. Mai 2019)

Ja stimmt, danke für den Hinweis. Brille nicht auf. Entschuldigung.


----------



## ShirKhan (20. Mai 2019)

Ceyy schrieb:


> Lese überall von anderen Leuten dass deren 2070er maximal 60° warm werden.


Echt? Ich nicht.


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2019)

Joke ON:
Er meint beim Surfen und Solitär.


----------



## jensihoffi (21. Mai 2019)

Ceyy schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Bin jetzt auch  Besitzer der msi rtx 2070 gaming z.
> 
> ...



Also meine läuft mit 2050 MHz OC und wird nach ner Stunde BF V auch um die 75° warm. 
Alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (21. Mai 2019)

Was erwartet mich mit einer EVGA 2080 Ti XC Ultra und einem i9-9900k und 64 GB Ram bei BF5 und WoW und Divison 2 bei einer 2160p Auflösung ? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (21. Mai 2019)

Hier findest Du ne Menge Grakas und Vergleichswerte. 
The Divison 2 Benchmark


edit: Sucht wer nen Ersatz für nen Gamingchair?
Game-Engines: Unity und Unreal Engine kommen in Tesla-Fahrzeuge - ComputerBase
(jetzt muss das Ganze nur noch auf die Frontscheibe projeziert werden, auf dem kleinen Display net so doll)


----------



## ShirKhan (21. Mai 2019)

jensihoffi schrieb:


> Also meine läuft mit 2050 MHz OC


2040/55 MHz BF V-stabil? Nicht schlecht. Sieht man deine Karte gelegentlich mal hier?


----------



## jensihoffi (21. Mai 2019)

Wusste gar nicht das es so eine Liste gibt.

Hab mich mal eingetragen, allerdings noch mit 2010 MHz vom 03.05.2019


----------



## RX480 (21. Mai 2019)

Den Link von Nilsson finde ich auch besser.
Die Liste bei PCGH ist net so schön, weil da nur nach dem Gesamtscore sortiert.(Wen interessiert die CPU?)
[PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013)


----------



## IICARUS (21. Mai 2019)

Aber darum geht es bei diesem Test, alles was Prozessor, Arbeitsspeicher und Grafikkarten hergeben raus zu holen, sonst wird das ganze auch langweilig. 

Zudem kann ich obwohl ich meinen 9900K auf 5,5 GHz übertaktet bekommen habe dennoch keine 2080 Ti oder Titan übersteigen. Wer es genau wissen möchte kann direkt über 3DMark vergleiche anstellen oder die Grafikkarten Punkte direkt einsehen und vergleichen. Das ganze ist aber nur in dem Sinn interessant was jeder so raus holen kann, ein Vergleich kann damit ehe nicht aufgestellt werden, da Systeme bis zum geht nicht mehr übertaktet sind.


----------



## jensihoffi (21. Mai 2019)

Mein Score wurde schon eingetragen:
6. Platz


----------



## ludscha (21. Mai 2019)

Ich hoffe, eine gute FTW3 Ultra zu bekommen aus der RMA.


----------



## RX480 (21. Mai 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Aber darum geht es bei diesem Test, alles was Prozessor, Arbeitsspeicher und Grafikkarten hergeben raus zu holen, sonst wird das ganze auch langweilig.



Langweilig darfs net werden. 1+
Gibts net bei 3dMark ne Vergleichs-Suchfunktion mit gleichem Prozzi?
Wozu ist dann PCGH so CPU-lastig. Wäre doppelt gemoppelt.


----------



## ShirKhan (21. Mai 2019)

jensihoffi schrieb:


> Hab mich mal eingetragen, allerdings noch mit 2010 MHz vom 03.05.2019


Dann gib mal Gas, da geht noch was.

Beide Listen haben imho ihre Berechtigung. Ich finde an der CB-Liste gut, dass sie nur auf die GPU-Leistung abzielt, weil auch HWbot nur CPU+GPU misst. 

Hätte ich eine gemäßigter gehende Grafikkarte, dafür aber einen i9 9900X oder wie die Dinger heißen, wäre ich vielleicht anderer Meinung.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Mai 2019)

In 3DMark gibt es aber auch Testläufe da wird gesondert nochmals die CPU gemessen und andere wieder da macht der Prozessor gar nichts aus und sobald man im GPU-Limit ist macht der Prozessor sowieso kaum noch was aus, die Unterschiede kommen dann nur von den Testläufen wo der Prozessor nochmals separat gemessen wird.

Beispiel Fire Strike, da wird beides gemessen und mit Port Royal macht der Prozessor kaum was aus.
Da bringt es dann auch nichts den Prozessor an die Grenze zu übertakten.


----------



## MiezeMatze (21. Mai 2019)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an die anderen RTX 2080Ti- Besitzer. 

Sind eure OC-Ergebnisse besser mit VCore 100% oder VCore 0% (bzw. dazwischen)?
Kommt mir vor als hätte mehr Vcore keinen bzw einen negativen Einfluss.


(Hab ne Asus RTX ROG StriX Oc 2080ti)
Ich übertakte ohne Wakü.
Die Temp liegt in Benchmarks bei ca 60° in Games wie Metro/Rage bei max 64°
Mein Karte taktete beim ersten Versuch in dem ich nur das Powertarget auf 125% gestellt habe konstant auf 1965Mhz.

Im OC-Scan ist mir nach meherern Durchläufen aufgefallen das er mir immer ein höheres Mhz+ ausspuckt wenn ich Vcore auf 0% lasse...anstatt 100%.
Da gibt er mir noch ein extra plus (Scan) von +107 Mhz an. (Mit 100% Vcore nur +94Mhz)
Manuell ist es ähnlich.
________________________________________________________________________________________________
Manuell bin ich bei +120Mhz. Damit laufen alle Games/Benches ...und der berühmte Unigine Heaven.
Damit taktet die Karte in Benchmarks(2100-2070) und Games (zB. W3;Rage 2) auf 2100-2055 je nach szene meist im oberen Bereich. (RAM +800, hab noch nicht mehr getestet -langt eigentlich)
Ausser bei Metro Exodus da gibt es selten szenen wo sie mal kurzzeitig auf 1995 rutscht.

Der Unigine Heaven ist irgendwie der bockigste Benchmark seit der 980Ti... selbst wenn Firestrike Extrem  mit höheren Taktraten (+140) und co. durchlaufen
bockt der Unigine Heaven rum (evtl. overboost?)
Metro exodus und Rage 2 hab ich jeweil ca 4h mit +140Mhz spielen können ohne crash.

Ich bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden mit der Karte.
Hat jetzt 1200 gekostet - 600 (*alte 1080ti VK)...war ok.
Die perfekte 3440x1440p Karte.
RTX & DLSS sind ganz nett...aber hmm überzeugt mich noch nicht.

mfg


----------



## IICARUS (21. Mai 2019)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Sind eure OC-Ergebnisse besser mit VCore 100% oder VCore 0% (bzw. dazwischen)?
> Kommt mir vor als hätte mehr Vcore keinen bzw einen negativen Einfluss.


Wenn du den Regler dazu auf 100% schiebst auch mal im Test schauen was für eine Spannung anliegt, denn max. geht ja nur bis 1,094v und die liegen oft mit 100% gar nicht an. Am besten das ganze mit Kurvenregelung hoch setzen, dann kannst wirklich die 1,094v hoch stellen. Aber ein großen Unterschied wird ehe nicht bestehen, da normalerweise etwa 1,040-1,050v anliegen und der Unterschied sich nur auf etwa 35-40mv bezieht. Könnte aber dennoch etwas helfen, da diese Spannungserhöhung immer besser als nichts ist.


----------



## RX480 (21. Mai 2019)

Ist normal im Powerlimit.
Alles bestens.
Mit leichtem UVen geht bestimmt noch mehr.


----------



## MiezeMatze (21. Mai 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wenn du den Regler dazu auf 100% schiebst auch mal im Test schauen was für eine Spannung anliegt, denn max. geht ja nur bis 1,094v und die liegen oft mit 100% gar nicht an. Am besten das ganze mit Kurvenregelung hoch setzen, dann kannst wirklich die 1,094v hoch stellen. Aber ein großen Unterschied wird ehe nicht bestehen, da normalerweise etwa 1,040-1,050v anliegen und der Unterschied sich nur auf etwa 35-40mv bezieht. Könnte aber dennoch etwas helfen, da diese Spannungserhöhung immer besser als nichts ist.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Lol jetzt habe ich schon RAM auf +1000 (8000)
Und die Karte läuft im Benchmark besser von der CoreClock als mit +800RAM.

Ja aber ohne Mod kann ich doch nicht einstellen, dass immer 1,094v  anliegen, oder?
Hat bei mir noch nie geklappt die Kurve im Nachhinein fein zu tunen.
Da mach ich was falsch.
So wie es jetzt ist schwank das jen nach Szenerie.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Mai 2019)

Es gibt kein Mod für Pascal und Turing Grafikkarten.
Die einzige Möglichkeit ist daher wirklich nur per Afterburner und dessen Kurvenregelung.


----------



## MiezeMatze (21. Mai 2019)

Ja 2070/8000 laufen jetzt optimal - manuell.
Da ist mit der Kurve sicher noch was drin aber...
Das reicht mir. 
Sonst bin ich nur noch mit OC beschäftigt, anstatt die neuen Games zu genießen.

FireStrike 4K Ultra 8770 Punkte.
Ganz nett für die Mini-Kiste^^

Danke


----------



## jensihoffi (22. Mai 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Dann gib mal Gas, da geht noch was.



So kleines Update von gestern:
Score: 10163


----------



## Ceyy (22. Mai 2019)

Kann man den OC scanner benutzen oder ist der für die Tonne?
Garantie erlischt ja nicht dadurch.

Hatte gestern ausgesehen den angeklickt,unwissentlich da ich dachte da öffnet sich ein Menü.
Der fing ja sofort an zu starten habe das dann abgebrochen weil die Grafikkarte extrem mit spulenfiepen anfing, normal? 
Msi rtx 2070 gaming z


----------



## jensihoffi (22. Mai 2019)

Also eigentlich kann man den ohne Probleme benutzen, Garantie bleibt auch.

Das Ding läuft dann glaub 15 Minuten und stellt die Grafikkarte so ein das es stabil läuft (Scan)
Da ist es normal das die Grafikkarte bissl lauter wird.
Anschließend auf den Haken im Afterburner klicken zum übernehmen der Daten und anschließend noch den Test laufen lassen.

Musst halt nur schauen das du Core Voltage, Power Limit und Temp Limit auf max stellst bevor du scannst.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Mai 2019)

Kannst versuchen, habe ich schon versucht und das Ergebnis war gar nicht so schlecht.
Ich nutze aber mein eigenes OC mit Untervolt per Kurve.


----------



## Ceyy (22. Mai 2019)

Dann versuche ich mich nachher mal daran. Danke! Schönen Tag allen noch


----------



## Ceyy (22. Mai 2019)

jensihoffi schrieb:


> Musst halt nur schauen das du Core Voltage, Power Limit und Temp Limit auf max stellst bevor du scannst.



Doofe Frage und ich werde vermutlich gesteinigt, habe das ganze gerade nicht vor Augen. Stelle ich aber auch im afterburner ein richtig?
Die max Werte bekomme ich im Internet/Handbuch?


----------



## IICARUS (22. Mai 2019)

Richtig, machst alles über den Afterburner.

Der Afterburner muss später nicht im Hintergrund gestartet werden, links hast du ein Windows Symbol und wenn dieser aktiviert wird werden die letzten Einstellungen oder Profil was geladen ist nach dem Rechnerstart direkt wieder übernommen. Aktiviere aber diesen Windows Symbol noch nicht sollte es nicht stabil laufen. Damit nach einem Rechnerstart nicht gleich wieder alles hoch gesetzt wird.


----------



## jensihoffi (22. Mai 2019)

Ceyy schrieb:


> Doofe Frage und ich werde vermutlich gesteinigt, habe das ganze gerade nicht vor Augen. Stelle ich aber auch im afterburner ein richtig?
> Die max Werte bekomme ich im Internet/Handbuch?



Ach was.
Genau, das stellst du alles im Afterburner ein. Schieb einfach die 3 Regler komplett nach rechts und dann startest du den OC Scanner. 
Wenn er fertig durchgelaufen ist und du dann gespeichert hast, brauchst du eigentlich gar nichts mehr einstellen. 

Kannst aber auch hier alles nochmal nachlesen:
Hole mehr Leistung aus deiner GPU mit dem Afterburner OC Scanner!

Ups da war jemand schneller


----------



## ludscha (22. Mai 2019)

Neue FTW3 aus der RMA ist gerade mit UPS eingetrudelt.


----------



## RX480 (22. Mai 2019)

Hat denn 1903 bei den CPU-Scores etwas verändert?


----------



## ludscha (22. Mai 2019)

Und die Karte geht wieder zurück, wenn der Support morgen geantwortet hat.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Mai 2019)

Was haben die jetzt angestellt? Stimmt was nicht mit der Karte?
Habe bisher auch keine gute Erfahrung mit dem Support mit zwei Grafikkarten in der Vergangenheit gemacht.
Zumindest mit Mindfactory, daher kaufe ich dort nichts mehr.


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (22. Mai 2019)

Sein Problem hat denk nur wenig mit deren Support zutun.

Bestimmt ein Lüfter/Spulenfiepen Problem


----------



## IICARUS (22. Mai 2019)

Bin da leider nicht mehr ganz auf dem laufendem weshalb er seine Grafikkarte einsenden musste.


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (22. Mai 2019)

ludscha schrieb:


> So ich mal wieder.
> 
> Mein WaKü-Block für die FTW3 wurde letzte Woche geliefert, umgebaut habe ich dann doch nicht, da ich mich mit einer 95 % funktionierenden Karte nicht zufrieden gebe.
> 
> ...


Hierum ging es. Also ein ganz seltsames Problem. Ob es wieder darum geht? xD


----------



## IICARUS (22. Mai 2019)

Stimmt, ist wirklich etwas seltsam.
Hoffe die haben mit einer neuen Karte ausgetauscht und nicht einfach versucht zu reparieren.


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (22. Mai 2019)

Normal tauscht EVGA direkt gegen eine andere aus. Außer sie konnten sein Problem nicht bestätigen. Dann geht die zum Kunden so zurück.

Aber da sind alle Hersteller gleich.


----------



## Ceyy (22. Mai 2019)

So, habe das ganze jetzt mal mit OC Scanner laufen lassen.

Geändert hat sich absolut nichts. Habe zwar ein Ergebnis von average overclock is 101Mhz aber der höchste Boost Takt ist weiterhin 1935 und den hatte ich schon vorher.
Habe ich was falsch gemacht? Wieso zeigt er mir + 100 an taktet aber unter vollast genau wie vorher?


----------



## ShirKhan (22. Mai 2019)

Hast du per Haken im AB übernommen?


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (22. Mai 2019)

Halte von Scanner auch nichts.

Das was der macht kann ich auch per Hand selbst erledigen und hab mehr rausgeholt.

Spannung lässt der auch gleich.


----------



## Ceyy (22. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht das ganze aus. Übernommen habe ich nach dem Test.


----------



## ludscha (22. Mai 2019)

Bitte löschen


----------



## ludscha (22. Mai 2019)

Die Ersatzkarte hatte eine andere Seriennummer, aber gebraucht und noch dazu, auch der MCU hinüber und die beiden Temps werden auch nicht angezeigt.

Zum anderen ein totaler OC-Fail, +45 Mhz Gpu Takt und beim Vram ist bei 600 Mhz der Ofen aus. 

Ich denke das sind genug Gründe.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Mai 2019)

Hatte mal einen neuen Brother Laserdrucker gekauft und nach etwa 2 Wochen machte er Probleme und meinte ständig das der Resttonerbehälter fast voll wäre. Kam mir bei einem neuen Gerät komisch vor und kaufte einen neuen Resttonerbehälter und tauschte das Teil aus. Aber auch hier trat nach 2-3 Tage der selbe Fehler auf. Mittlerweile waren schon 3 Wochen verstrichen und ich rief den Support von Brother dazu an und meldete diesen Fehler. Ein Techniker rief mich am nächsten Tag an und meinte er könne zwar vorbei kommen, aber da ihm dieser Fehler nicht bekannt wäre müsste er wahrscheinlich das Gerät mit nehmen.

Hatte bei einem Versandhandel gekauft wo statt 14Tage freiwillig 30 Tage Rückgabe bewilligt werden.
Daher hatte ich keine Lust mit einem neuen Gerät direkt längere Zeit ohne Gerät da zu stehen und habe mein Widerrufsrecht angewendet.
Den selben Drucker habe ich mir dann wo anderes erneut gekauft und der läuft heute noch nach 3 Jahren immer noch Problemlos.


----------



## Ceyy (22. Mai 2019)

Kann es sein, da die Grafikkarte von Anfang auf 1935 boost lief, dass die Grafikkarte eine retoure war und vorher jemand exakt dasselbe bereits gemacht hat mit dem OC scanner?

Der Standarte boost ist ja 1830.

*Edit dumme frage, mein Board steuert das ja -.-

Glaube er hat einfach nicht gespeichert.

Es hat jetzt geklappt. Sorry für meine Dummheit!


----------



## Hadabase (22. Mai 2019)

Moin Moin ihr verrückten ^^
Habe so eben das erste mal in meinem Leben an das Thema OC gewagt und muss sagen das macht ja übelst Bock und schon etwas süchtig ;P
Da ich noch sehr unerfahren bin wollte ich hier mal meine ersten Ergebnisse präsentieren und hoffe auf Feedback ob noch mehr ginge oder aber wo ich noch zu ängstlich bin.
Also als Karte hab ich ne Asus ROG Strix 2070 OC, was übrigens ne Hammer geile Karte ist. Als Stresstest benutze ich Furmark.
Ich in AB erstmal das Powertarget auf die maximalen +25% gerissen aber den Voltage Regler in Ruhe gelassen. Lag ja eh immer PT Limit von 125% da bringt ja mehr Spannung dann auch nichts, bin zumindestens fest von überzeugt ^^
Stabil lief die Karte bis +155 Mhz Core Clock und der Speicher hat erst bei +1500 Mhz die Grätsche gemacht.
Hab jetzt um Reserven zu haben den CC auf +130 MHz und Mem-Clock auf +1300 Mhz belassen. Das gab im TimeSpy nen Grafikscore von 10533 Pünktchen.
Meine Frage wäre jetzt ist es möglich mit UV noch wirklich was raus zu holen oder bricht die gute gleich ein wenn ich ihr jetzt die Spannung nehme. Was sind da eure Erfahrungen??

Ach so im Benchmark taktet das gute Stück so jetzt bis 2025 MHz und in ARK gibs auch mal Peaks bis 2035 MHz was einen sehr glücklich macht muss ich sagen.
Wärmer als 69°C wird das gute Stück damit auch nicht was mich mega Überrascht hat.
Dabei ist Sie, für mein Empfinden, auch wirklich noch recht leise

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Snowhack (22. Mai 2019)

Hadabase schrieb:


> Post






Servus    du kannst noch soviel am Core Voltage drehen und ziehen das bringt seit Pascal nichts mehr  (Automatisiert)  

bei Nvidia bringt nur noch mehr Powertarget in Kombination mit  niedrige Temperaturen etwas.

Was interessanter ist ist UV mit der Karte. 

meine RTX 2080Ti  schafft mit 200 Watt zb. die gleiche Grafikleistung wie eine Founder Edition mit 260 Watt. 

-34% Powertarget  (200Watt) 
+160Mhz Chip 
+800Mhz Speicher


mit 150 Watt schafft Sie immerhin noch eine schlechte Customer Karte wie die Asus Turbo mit 1545Mhz zu schlagen.


----------



## Snowhack (22. Mai 2019)

ludscha schrieb:


> Die Ersatzkarte hatte eine andere Seriennummer, aber gebraucht und noch dazu, auch der MCU hinüber und die beiden Temps werden auch nicht angezeigt.
> 
> Zum anderen ein totaler OC-Fail, +45 Mhz Gpu Takt und beim Vram ist bei 600 Mhz der Ofen aus.
> 
> Ich denke das sind genug Gründe.



Gebraucht ?   (Wie kommst du darauf ? ) 

und mit dem Chip und Speicher Takt das Problem hatte ich auch vor 2 Wochen als ich meine zweite  bekommen hatte von EVGA

nicht mal Ihren out of the Box Takt  hat Sie ohne Abstutzt geschafft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was soll ich sagen ? 

jetzt läuft Sie auf 2025Mhz  1,043VCore  (bei 24/7 betrieb (42C°). 
(ohne mein zutun)


und der Speicher geht bis +1000Mhz bei bedarf.   
keine Ahnung warum die Karte die ersten 2-3 Stunde so Stress gemacht hatte.

wollte Sie auch schon zurück schicken weil ich dachte:
oh ne nicht nicht schon wieder!

Es ist zum Glück das WE dazwischen gewesen.


----------



## Camari (22. Mai 2019)

Ich hab mal bisschen mit meiner Asus RTX 2070 Rog Strix (günstigste Variante)  rumgespielt und den OC-Scanner ausprobiert und meine läuft immer zwischen 1950-2025MHz. Samsung Speicher hab ich auch noch dazu bekommen. Schon belastend wenn man dann für die "OC Variante" Rog Strix einen saftigen Aufpreis zahlen muss.


----------



## ludscha (23. Mai 2019)

> Gebraucht ?   (Wie kommst du darauf ? )



Weil das Orginalsiegel aussen am Karton durchgeschnitten war und ein zweiter Siegelaufkleber drüber geklebt wurde.

Bei der Plastikhülle in der die Karte eingepackt ist, fehlt der gelbe Siegelaufkleber und an der Graka selbst war die Schutzfolie komplett ab.



> nicht mal Ihren out of the Box Takt  hat Sie ohne Abstutzt geschafft



Beim Durchlauf mit dem OC-Scanner bei ca. der Hälfte des Tests einen ordentlichen Bluescreen bekommen.

Musste Ihn Killen, da er keinen Dump machte.

Geplant war, das ich heute auf WaKü-Block umbaue, aber dann eben nicht.


----------



## Snowhack (23. Mai 2019)

ludscha schrieb:


> Weil das Orginalsiegel außen am Karton durchgeschnitten war und ein zweiter Siegelaufkleber drüber geklebt wurde.
> 
> Bei der Plastikhülle in der die Karte eingepackt ist, fehlt der gelbe Siegelaufkleber und an der Graka selbst war die Schutzfolie komplett ab.



Ich hab meine Neue von EVGA direkt ohne Folie bekommen und in einem Neutralen Karton, Ich gehe eher davon aus das die Karte von EVGA getestet wurde bevor Sie rausgegangen ist, als gebraucht von jemand anderes. 





ludscha schrieb:


> Beim Durchlauf mit dem OC-Scanner bei ca. der Hälfte des Tests einen ordentlichen Bluescreen bekommen.



Mal mit einem anderen Bios Versucht ?  vielleicht von der FTW3 Hybrid
(den OC Scanner finde ich einfach nur schlecht egal ob AF oder PX) 

Stell einfach deine wunsch VCore ein bei einem bestimmten Takt und schau ob es Stabil lauft. 
(bei mir z.b. ist es 1,068 VCore bei 2100Mhz über die Kurve) 

EVGA RTX 2080 Ti 11 GB BIOS
(FTW3 Hybrid)


----------



## ShirKhan (23. Mai 2019)

Hadabase schrieb:


> Stabil lief die Karte bis +155 Mhz Core Clock und der Speicher hat erst bei +1500 Mhz die Grätsche gemacht.
> Hab jetzt um Reserven zu haben den CC auf +130 MHz und Mem-Clock auf +1300 Mhz belassen. Das gab im TimeSpy nen Grafikscore von 10533 Pünktchen.


Wächst hier endlich mal Konkurrenz heran?  Das würde ich gern sehen.

@Gohrbi: Hoffe, du hast nichts dagegen, dass ich fremdverlinke. Deine Rennliste zielt ja auf den Time Spy Gesamtscore.


----------



## ludscha (23. Mai 2019)

Ich habe nun das Update des MCU-Controllers aufgespielt, nun funktionieren endlich die Beleuchtung und das Auslesen der Sensoren.

Warum das Upate nicht vor der Auslieferung aufgespielt wurde ist mir schon ein Rätsel, da es sich ja um eine gebrauchte Karte handelt.


----------



## MiezeMatze (23. Mai 2019)

Ceyy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frage dazu.
Wenn die Karte ohne hin gut gekühlt ist ...also unter 65 mit Luft
bzw. noch besser wassergekühlt...

Hat es dann trotzdem Einfluss auf den Takt das Temperaturlimit hochzusetzten?
von 84 auf 88 oder xy?
Weil die Karte kommt ja nicht mal in die 70er?

thx


----------



## ShirKhan (23. Mai 2019)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Hat es dann trotzdem Einfluss auch den Takt das Temperaturlimit hochzusetzten?


Nein. Die Begründung hast du ja selbst genannt.


----------



## Ceyy (23. Mai 2019)

Meine takatet jetzt auch mit 2040, komme aber nur auf knapp 10000 Pünktchen


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. Mai 2019)

NVIDIA GeForce auf Twitter: "Something super is coming...… "

8000 Shader GA102 confirmed


----------



## HisN (23. Mai 2019)

Nice .. bin gespannt .. weg die T-Rex^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. Mai 2019)

wahrscheinlich mit den neuen HCores für Hairtracing

YouTube


btw. Videocardz sagt, dass NV am 27. ne Pressekonferenz abhält


----------



## Snowhack (24. Mai 2019)

8000 Shader GA102 bestätigt


Endlich was Gutes zum aufrüsten


----------



## Hadabase (24. Mai 2019)

@nilssohn
Ja das mit der Konkurenz dauert wohl doch noch xD
Hab grade nochmal versucht den Bench nochmal durchlaufen zu lassen aber war wohl nur nen lucky shot.
Musste etwas mit dem OC runter gehen und schaffe nur noch 10133 Punkte. 
Muss mal gucken würde halt gerne wieder näher ran kommen, aber dafür muss ich wohl erstmal weiter in die Materie rein
Ärgere mich zutiefst das ich leider nicht damals mich bei 3DMark eingeloggt hab und somit nichts Handfestes hab


----------



## JoM79 (24. Mai 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> 8000 Shader GA102 bestätigt
> 
> 
> Endlich was Gutes zum aufrüsten


Find da nix auf der Nvidia Hompage.
Link?


----------



## RX480 (24. Mai 2019)

Teste doch erstmal ob die vorh. Graka reicht:
Three new RTX/DXR Ray Tracing Demos have been publicly released | OC3D News
(die Trooper @UE-Engine finde ich nichtssagend, @BF V-Engine wäre interessanter)

Für ne Neuauflage Ti und T-Rex wäre natürlich ne Speicherausstattung ala Quadro erstmal nice.
Mehr Shader ala 6000 wäre sicher für den Consumerbereich auch net schlecht. Wieviel mehr sogar noch geht, mal schauen:


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2019)

Leider wird wohl nur der Name super:
Nvidia hopes to block AMD's RX 3080 with a new Trademark | OC3D News

edit:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf...0-4080-5080-Trademark-AMD-verhindern-1282797/
Aus meiner Sicht total sinnlos, weil ja trotzdem 3085 benutzt werden könnte.

Denke mal, hoffentlich kommt mit "super" der schnellere GDDR6 auch in einige Produkte.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. Mai 2019)

dann nennen se die Karte eben RX3090 xD

klingt eh nach mehr Power 

obwohl es zur Zeit eher nach RX600 Serie aussieht


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2019)

Was die Marketing-Heinis beider coleur so treiben ist mir eigentlich buggy.
Hauptsache es ändert sich auch signifikant was an der Performance, mal ausnahmsweise ohne Preisaufschlag..


----------



## Mimimimimi (25. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Leider wird wohl nur der Name super:
> Nvidia hopes to block AMD's RX 3080 with a new Trademark | OC3D News


Wen blockiert NVIDIA denn nun genau, wenn sie sich die Nachfolgernamen für die aktuelle 20xx Reihe sichern?

Vielleicht sollte AMD sich mal was Eigenes einfallen lassen, als ständig NVIDIA zu kopieren? *hust* FE *hust*


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Mai 2019)

11GB KFA2 GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Dual Black (1-Click OC) Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

für 919€ im Mindstar


aber falls Jensen morgen wirklich Preissenkungen ankündigt, sollte man die vllt nicht kaufen


----------



## RX480 (26. Mai 2019)

Outlet hat nicht mitgezogen ist immer noch bei 929. Also würde ich vermuten, das nix Generelles dahintersteckt.

Ein Redakteur hats auf den Punkt gebracht:
Nvidias neues Super-Produkt… ist eine Lederjacken-Kollektion? Sie heißt Super Trouper. Badass! [Quelle: PC Games Hardware]

Es bleibt abzuwarten wie sich der 16Gbs übertakten lässt. Wird vermutlich net groß mehr als bei gutem altem OC.
Viel mehr OC beim 16Gbs wäre allerdings nen Aufpreis wert. Es bleibt spannend.


----------



## chaotium (26. Mai 2019)

ich glaube kaum dass es eine Preisanpassung der RTX2080TI gibt, darunter vielleicht.
Vielleicht kommt auch ein Shild Nachfolger


----------



## RX480 (26. Mai 2019)

WWZ@DX11 funzt jetzt auch mit SLi:
YouTube


----------



## MiezeMatze (26. Mai 2019)

Die Preise der 2080ti sind ja bereits gefallen. Dann kostet der Refresh wieder 1500^^
Hab meine vor 2Woche bei Amazone für knapp unter 1200 geschossen...meine 1080ti ordentlich verkauft. da war das upgrade ok.

Der Witz an der Sache war, daß zu diesem Zeitpunkt die beste Variante die  2080ti oc rog billiger zu haben war als die Advanced oder non-oc^^ ... 

PS: Kann man eigentlich mittlerweile RTX per NV-link/SLI nutzen?


----------



## RX480 (26. Mai 2019)

Sollte durch den NV-Link einfacher sein als mit HB-Bridge. Scheint auch mit 2x PCiE 8x auszukommen.
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti NVLink SLI Scaling Explored | HotHardware
Welche Games funzen und wie die bits aussehen in den Threads fragen:
Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests)
3DCenter Forum - SLI - Kompatibilitätsbits - Sammelthread - Seite 172

Gerade rel. neu funzt ja Metro Exodus mit Tricks und Anthem hat einen Patch +SLi-Profil bekommen.
D2 habe ich leider noch nichts gehört.




Mimimimimi schrieb:


> Wen blockiert NVIDIA denn nun genau, wenn sie sich die Nachfolgernamen für die aktuelle 20xx Reihe sichern?
> Vielleicht sollte AMD sich mal was Eigenes einfallen lassen, als ständig NVIDIA zu kopieren? *hust* FE *hust*



Done! (übrigens AMD-Frontier ist Workstation accepted und NV-Founders ist nur Consumer)


----------



## RX480 (27. Mai 2019)

Nvidia releases Game Ready Drivers for Quake II RTX, Assetto Corsa Competizione and more | OC3D News
NVIDIA на Computex: главные анонсы - игры и оборудование для игр | Test Video Cards | Спонсоры

Mal schauen wie Wolfenstein Youngblood wird.


----------



## Nostos (27. Mai 2019)

War schon die "Super" Ankündigung oder habe ich was verpasst? 

lg


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (27. Mai 2019)

Nostos schrieb:


> War schon die "Super" Ankündigung oder habe ich was verpasst?
> 
> lg


Hast nichts verpasst, CEO Jensen hat erst morgen seine Show.


----------



## RX480 (27. Mai 2019)

bzgl. PK:
In nem Thread verfolgen die User Twitter, weils wohl keinen Livestream geben soll.
NVIDIA Computex 2019 Keynote Thread | ResetEra
NVIDIA: Something super is coming... | ResetEra
tweaktown hatte nen Livestream zur PK auf facebook:
TweakTown - NVIDIA Computex 2019 press conference!

Bisher erstmal nur das Bekannte zu den o.g. Games mit RT und "Studio"-Laptops.
NVIDIA Quadro RTX findet den Weg in Notebooks – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
NVIDIA расширяет возможности 40 миллионов создателей контента  с представлением NVIDIA Studio | Новости | Новости
Das Flagship der neuen mobilen Profi-GPUs stellt die Quadro RTX 5000 mit 16 GByte GDDR5-Videospeicher dar.

https://gamegpu.com/новости/nvidia-...h-vychislenij-dlya-primeneniya-ii-v-industrii

edit:
https://www.computerbase.de/2019-05/nvidia-g-sync-comaptible-anforderungen/
"Auch daher wird Nvidia nicht müde zu betonen, dass Spieler im besten Fall zu nativem G-Sync oder gar G-Sync-Ultimate greifen sollten."
(also sollen 99,9% der Spieler auf HDR verzichten ? Wozu braucht man dann RT ?)

edit2: Die KingPin ist wohl die neue T-Force? (edit 4: T-Force ist ne SSD) 
https://twitter.com/hardwareunboxed?lang=de
https://www.facebook.com/TweakTown
Da lohnt sich das Aufrüsten für Snowhack evtl. doch.(als h2o-Version = einbaufertig)
(übrigens mit 3x 8pin)

edit3: Zum Männertag ne stark red. Zotac Amp RTX2080Ti:
https://www.alternate.de/ZOTAC/GeForce-RTX-2080-Ti-AMP-Edition-Grafikkarte/html/product/1542800?




PCGHX schrieb:


> Hast nichts verpasst, CEO Jensen hat erst morgen seine Show.



Ist bekannt Wann (MEZ) ?


----------



## chaotium (30. Mai 2019)

also keine neuen RTX / GTX Karten?


----------



## saniix (31. Mai 2019)

Hallo Leute ich habe Mal eine Frage zu meiner 2080

Ich habe die undervolted und betreibe die aktuell mit 0,900v @1980mhz 
Ich musste dafür in der Kurve den Takt über MSI AB festmachen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ich es einstellen kann, das die Karte trotzdem runtertaktet wenn die Leistung nicht gebraucht wird? Weil so bleibt Takt und Spannung immer fest. Ist das ein Nachteil für die Karte wenn die ständig mit der gleichen Spannung auch im idle betrieben wird?


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2019)

Grafikkarte muss trotzdem runter takten, diese Kurve hat nichts mit dem Energiesparen was zu tun.
Im Treiber mal prüfen ob auf Energiesparen gesetzt ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maximale Leistung kannst du auch Spiele bezogen setzen.
Setzt du dieses unter Global wird die Grafikkarte nicht mehr runter takten.


----------



## RX480 (1. Juni 2019)

chaotium schrieb:


> also keine neuen RTX / GTX Karten?



NVIDIA Super: refreshed GeForce RTX 2060, 2070, 2080 soon


----------



## gaussmath (1. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> NVIDIA Super: refreshed GeForce RTX 2060, 2070, 2080 soon



Also doch ne Reaktion auf Navi.


----------



## RX480 (1. Juni 2019)

Warum auch immer, die 2060+2080 mit schnellerem Vram wäre doch net schlecht.(man wagt ja kaum von 8 bzw. 11Gig zu träumen)
Was an der 2070 geä. werden soll, k.A. , ein A-Chip mit 240W für Alle würde ja schon reichen.

Dumm ist die Situation eigentlich nur für die Leute, die Jetzt kaufen wollen. Interessanterweise gibt es ausgerechnet jetzt 
die 1070(mit 8GB) für269,-€ im Mindstar. (alternativ Pulse für 259)
Sollte net die 1070 EoL sein?


----------



## chaotium (1. Juni 2019)

Und die RTX2080TI? OoO


----------



## RX480 (1. Juni 2019)

Also wenn die kleine Quadro mit 16Gb funzt wäre das sicher auch für die Ti möglich.
Nur schnellerer Vram mit den bisherigen 11Gb ist Geschmackssache - net HisN-Style.

Aber Das ist Alles spekulativ. Wäre echt ne Überraschung wenn J mal etwas macht, Was den Usern gefällt.
(die Kritik an der Vram-Menge gabs ja gleich beim Launch; schnellerer Vram oder mehr Shader passt eher in sein Bild von max fps)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Juni 2019)

wieviel FpS schafft Ihr hier so?

YouTube


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Juni 2019)

11GB MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GAMING X TRIO Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

für 999€ im Mindstar


ein Indikator für Preise nach der E3?


Edit: aaand its gone


----------



## manimani89 (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo wollte heute meine rog strix 2080ti advanced Flaschen da ich 2 BIOS bei der Karte habe. Jetzt funktioniert das irgendwie nicht. Wie bekomme ich die Rom Datei in den nvflash rein? Bei Raff im Video ist das schon drinnen als er es aufmacht. Und wenn ich den Namen des BIOS angebe steht dann irgendwas mit Not rocammended oder so. Und einen Fehler habe ich noch. Habe aus Versehen die Rom Datei mit 7zip öffnen wollen und jetzt ist jede Datei die ich lade keine Rom Datei mehr und wird anders angezeigt. Bitte um hilfe


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2019)

1. Die aktuelle Version runter laden.
Download NVIDIA NVFlash | TechPowerUp

2. In einem Verzeichnis Flashdatei und Rom Datei speichern.

3. CMD mit Adminrechte starten
4. Verzeichnis aufsuchen.
5. Eingabe: nvflash64 -6 ***.rom bzw. nvflash64.exe -6 ***.rom
5.a Kann auch mit der Eingabe: nvflash -6 ***.rom bzw. nvflash.exe -6 ***.rom gehen.
(*** steht für Dateiname der auch selbst umbenannt werden kann.)

Dann alles mit JA bestätigen was angezeigt wird.

Um ein Verzeichnis aufzurufen muss etwas Dos Kenntnisse vorhanden sein.
Mit "cd .." kannst du aus einem Verzeichnis in das nächste überliegende Verzeichnis wechseln.
Mit "cd /" kannst du ins Hauptverzeichnis wechseln.
Mit "cd Verzeichnisname" kannst du in ein bestimmten Verzeichnis wechseln.

In Raff's Video wird das ganze als bat Datei erstellt, das ist nur ein automatisches Abrufen.
Kann wie oben angegeben auch manuell ausgeführt werden.

Denke daran, wenn irgendwas schief geht und die Grafikkarte kein Bild mehr zeigt musst du zum einem einer andere Grafikkarte verbaut haben oder das ganze mit der IGPU ausführen. Dazu benötigst du noch einen bootbaren Stick um ins MS-DOS zu kommen.


----------



## hwk (4. Juni 2019)

manimani89 schrieb:


> Habe aus Versehen die Rom Datei mit 7zip öffnen wollen und jetzt ist jede Datei die ich lade keine Rom Datei mehr und wird anders angezeigt. Bitte um hilfe


Das wird schon weiterhin eine ".rom" sein, wahrscheinlich hast du 7-zip als Standardprogramm für die Dateien festgelegt, weshalb sich das Icon im Explorer jetzt halt geändert hat und die Datei nicht mehr "unbekannt" für das System ist was dazu führt, dass die Endung nicht mehr angezeigt wird. 
Um die Dateiendung bei Dateien anzuzeigen: "Explorer-Optionen" (Ordneroptionen geht auch) in der Windows-Suche eingeben (Windows Taste drücken und drauf los tippen) => unter Ansicht den Haken bei "Erweiterungen bei bekannten Dateitypen ausblenden" entfernen, dann sieht man auch die Endung ".rom" wieder.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Juni 2019)

gibt wohl scheinbar 3 neue Chips


----------



## RX480 (4. Juni 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> gibt wohl scheinbar 3 neue Chips



Klingt interessant, weisst Du mehr?

Die 2070Ti wird wohl eine Resteverwertung vom 2080:
Nvidia's reportedly working on an RTX 2070 Ti - Specs Leaked | OC3D News


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Klingt interessant, weisst Du mehr?
> 
> Die 2070Ti wird eine Resteverwertung vom 2080:
> Nvidia's reportedly working on an RTX 2070 Ti - Specs Leaked | OC3D News



NVidia - Geruechtekueche: "Super"-Turing-Upgrade bringt drei neue Nvidia-Grafikkarten ins Gespraech | igor sLAB Community


ich schätze mal

RTX 2080 "Super" - TU104-410 3072 Shader

RTX 2070 "Super" - TU104-410 2560 Shader

RTX 2060 "Super" - TU106-410 2176 Shader


bleibt dann noch der geheimnisvolle dritte Chip ^^

vllt stimmt das mit dem 7nm Turing für August ja xD


naja, mal sehen was kommt


----------



## manimani89 (5. Juni 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> 1. Die aktuelle Version runter laden.
> Download NVIDIA NVFlash | TechPowerUp
> 
> 2. In einem Verzeichnis Flashdatei und Rom Datei speichern.
> ...



ok danke werde ich probieren. mache aes nur da ich 2 bios versionen(schalter) oben habe und die karte bei ca 60° noch unhörbar ist obwohl schon übertaktet


----------



## manimani89 (5. Juni 2019)

da steht jetzt Firmware image Filename must have a valid extension ( rom. usw.....?

habe die rom datei umbenannt in Asus oc.rom und auch so in die verknüpfung eingetragen

nur steht bei der original rom datei kein .rom dahinter das meinte ich vorher das sich was geändert hat weil ich mit zip öffnen wollte

jetzt streht I/O Error cannot open file Asus .rom

es ist auch komisch da gestern das rom von selbst da stand und jetzt muss ich es immer dazuschreiben wenn ich es umbenenne


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. Juni 2019)

11GB MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti VENTUS 11G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) für 989€ im Mindstar


----------



## manimani89 (5. Juni 2019)

ok jetzt bin ich soweit das software write protection enabled steht ansonnste müsste alles richtig sein. wie schalte ich die aus?

wenn ich protectoff probiere steht immer das es eine 64 bit software ist und das dos anscheinend nur 32 ist?


----------



## RX480 (5. Juni 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ich schätze mal
> RTX 2080 "Super" - TU104-410 3072 Shader
> RTX 2070 "Super" - TU104-410 2560 Shader
> RTX 2060 "Super" - TU106-410 2176 Shader
> bleibt dann noch der geheimnisvolle dritte Chip ^^



Bei der 2070s scheints Du gut zu liegen:
NVIDIA's rumored GeForce RTX 2070 Ti begins to take shape


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. Juni 2019)

"Nvidia's Ampere GPUs slated for launch in 2020 will be manufactured using Samsung's 7nm EUV process technology, according to market sources."

laut nem Paywall Digitimes Artikel


----------



## gaussmath (5. Juni 2019)

Was denkt ihr, kann man für Leistungssteigerungen von den "Super" Modellen erwarten?


----------



## RX480 (5. Juni 2019)

Das wird wieder an der TDP hängen. Weiss net ob man dann gleich beliebig Flashen kann.
Außerdem muss man abwarten welche Modelle auch besseren Speicher bekommen.
(wahrscheinlich wird NV schauen wie schnell Navi ist und dann erst die TDP festlegen)

Aber prinzipiell war nen größerer Chip bei gleicher TDP schneller.
Deswegen war ja UVen bei der Ti so nice.

Übrigens nettes Logo bei Dir. (gut gemacht von RYZ3N)



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> "Nvidia's Ampere GPUs slated for launch in 2020 will be manufactured using Samsung's 7nm EUV process technology,



GPU-Geruechte: Nvidia nutzt Samsung Foundry fuer 7-nm-GPU Ampere - ComputerBase
Ist das EUV dann schon so gut wie bei 5nm?  Bei 5nm+EUV wird ja nochmal ein richtiger Sprung in der Packdichte erwartet.
(das derzeitige 7nm bei TSMC ist ja noch kein allzugroßer Sprung)


----------



## gaussmath (5. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Übrigens nettes Logo bei Dir. (gut gemacht von RYZ3N)



Ist dir scheinbar nicht entgangen. Danke für das Lob.


----------



## RX480 (5. Juni 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ist dir scheinbar nicht entgangen.



Na hoffentlich schauen dann auch mehr Leute die 0,1%lows an.
Habt Ihr ja sauber aufbereitet.
Das wäre auch der Bereich, wo eine größere TDP helfen sollte.(neben Vram-OC)
Nilson hatte gar net soviel mehr Takt und hat aber Points bei den lows gesammelt
nach dem Flashen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. Juni 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr, kann man für Leistungssteigerungen von den "Super" Modellen erwarten?



bei ner RTX 2080 mit 3072 Shader und 16Gbps Speicher würd ich so ~10% sagen 




RX480 schrieb:


> GPU-Geruechte: Nvidia nutzt Samsung Foundry fuer 7-nm-GPU Ampere - ComputerBase
> Ist das EUV dann schon so gut wie bei 5nm?  Bei 5nm+EUV wird ja nochmal ein richtiger Sprung in der Packdichte erwartet.
> (das derzeitige 7nm bei TSMC ist ja noch kein allzugroßer Sprung)



glaub den einzigen Hinweis gabs bis jetzt mit dem Chip der PS4 Nano (oder wie auch immer das Ding heißen soll)

der soll wohl in 7nm von Samsung kommen und hat ca 2x Packdichte im Vergleich zu GloFo 14nm


----------



## RX480 (5. Juni 2019)

Zum Glück kann ich auf 5nm EUV warten. Das wird bestimmt mal ein richtiger Sprung nach vorn:
Auftragsfertiger: TSMC startet 5-nm-Risk-Production - Golem.de
EUV-Fertigung: Samsungs 5-nm-Prozess ist fertig und 6 nm im Tape-out - ComputerBase


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Zum Glück kann ich auf 5nm EUV warten. Das wird bestimmt mal ein richtiger Sprung nach vorn:
> Auftragsfertiger: TSMC startet 5-nm-Risk-Production - Golem.de
> EUV-Fertigung: Samsungs 5-nm-Prozess ist fertig und 6 nm im Tape-out - ComputerBase



du willst noch 2-3 Jahre warten?


----------



## RX480 (6. Juni 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> du willst noch 2-3 Jahre warten?



Jo,
Bin mit meinem Cf @1800p/50Hz HDR10 ganz zufrieden im Singleplayer: _Graka-Wechsel ist meist mit Moni-Upgrade
(ganz auf sparsam/leise getrimmt; als Zwischenschritt wird erstmal auf dem Board die CPU getauscht i5-6600k-->i7-7700k für MP)
Übrigens 2017=2x 399+Moni 600€; Für 2021 würde ich wohl 1000+Moni 1000€ als sinnvoll erachten. Unter 100% Mehrleistung net.
Davor 2016=2x RX480@Cf+4k-SDR-Moni. Das mit dem Wechseln ist halt ne Geduldsfrage oder auch die Verlockung.
Am Meisten reizt bei mir ein neuer Moni. Die Graka dann halt entsprechend.
Mal Abwarten ob mehr Hersteller den Mac-Style mit 5-6k@XHDR gehen.

btw.
Gerade durch den AMDMemoryTweaker lässt sich Vega sehr easy optimieren. Das verschafft noch mehr Zeit.
Durch die simple Änderung von tREF 3120-->15600..31200 gewinnt man auch noch Performance.
(der HBM-Takt 800-->1080 ist übrigens ohne Flashen; mit Flashen ginge Mehr wg. mehr V auf den HBM-Modulen)

edit: oder mal noch ein älteres Bsp. mit Chill auf 200fps (macht bei AvP merkwürdigerweise 195fps)


----------



## manimani89 (6. Juni 2019)

hi habe nun das asus matrix bios auf meine asus rog 2080ti geflashed und komme nicht über 72° vollauslastung. kann mir wer sagen ob das  ok ist und was für ein pcb nutzt die matrix? ist das selbe oder?


----------



## Snowhack (6. Juni 2019)

Langsam wird es interessant was den Preis angeht, 

11GB MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti LIGHTNING Z Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 Ti | Mindfactory.de

1399€.


----------



## RX480 (6. Juni 2019)

2080s @3072 shader RawMangoJuli 1+
Nvidia's rumoured to be working on a fully unlocked RTX 2080 Super GPU | OC3D News

Anscheindend sogar mit schnellerem Vram. (weiterhin nur 8Gb)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Juni 2019)

Nvidia hat aber immernoch kein Event angekündigt

nicht, dass Videocardz recht hat ...


----------



## RX480 (8. Juni 2019)

Also falls die 2060s tatsächlich 256bit+8Gb erhält wäre die TDP interessant.(da wäre ja die Kühlung kein Problem)

btw.
Quake2 @RT lohnt sich nur mit echten RT-Grakas.
Quake II RTX тест GPU | Action / FPS / TPS | Тест GPU


----------



## sunyego (8. Juni 2019)

Es scheint als hätte NVIDIA in den letzten Monaten Raytracing ordentlich optimiert.
In SOTTR und BF5 hält die RTX2070 die magischen 60FPS und das in der einstellung "HIGH + DLSS" !
Very Nice !
GeForce RTX 2000 - Test kart graficznych w ray tracingu i DLSS (strona 11) | PurePC.pl
Es ist zwar Polnisch aber balken sprechen eine Sprache, nicht wahr ?  

Pascal schlägt sich aber auch noch verdammt wacker (Bild1)  Vega eher nicht so, mal wieder hinter GTX1080 die VII. Egal, nicht das Thema hier.
Auf DXR muss Pascal zwar verzichten aber dafür gibt es ja HBAO+ (bits) und PHYSX-GPU
Es läuft selbstverständlich auch auf Turing, lege diesen thread allen NVIDIA usern ans herz.
HBAO+ Compatibility Flags Thread | guru3D Forums
Einfach die bits in den NV Inspector kopieren und fertig. Glaubt mir, es lohnt sich.
SGSSAA ist selbstverständlich auch kein Problem, kommt beim nächten mal.

Two Examples 

Half Life 2
No HBAO+
http://i.picpar.com/3Jqb.png
0x0000000A
http://i.picpar.com/7Jqb.png
Original Flag (NVIDIA)
http://i.picpar.com/2Jqb.png
F.E.A.R
No HBAO+
http://i.picpar.com/xMhb.png
0x00000008
http://i.picpar.com/pMhb.png
0x00000025
http://i.picpar.com/BMhb.png

Viel spaß weiterhin mit Turing ! 
Ich wünsche euch ein Schönes Wochende

Edit : Jetzt passen die Links


----------



## RX480 (8. Juni 2019)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 20 'Super' detailed specs leaked

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 20 'Super' Pricing Prediction  

GeForce RTX 2080 - $799 (current price) 
GeForce RTX 2080 Super - $699 
GeForce RTX 2080 - $549-$600 (possible price drop price) 

GeForce RTX 2070 - $599 (current price) 
GeForce RTX 2070 Super - $549 
GeForce RTX 2070 - $449-$499 (possible price drop price) 

GeForce RTX 2060 - $349 (current price) 
GeForce RTX 2060 Super - $349-$399 
GeForce RTX 2060 - $299 (possible price drop price)

Das wäre noch BESSER als erwartet.(und setzt alle RTX-Käufe auf HOLD)
(current price der FE = NV-Store)
Die Customs liegen dann noch je nach Ausstattung+TDP  drunter/drüber.
Anscheinend ist schon Bewegung drin. Letztens die R7 und jetzt ne 2080 für 589,-€ im Mindstar.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Juni 2019)

allerdings is Nvidia immernoch komplett still

also wirds wohl wirklich nur ein privates Presse Event geben


----------



## Lowry (10. Juni 2019)

Unglaublich, welcher Powerüberschuss kurzzeitig anliegen kann, sofern der Afterburner stimmt:
Mass Effect Andromeda in UHD: 260 Watt * 186% wären 483 Watt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juni 2019)

Lowry schrieb:


> Unglaublich, welcher Powerüberschuss kurzzeitig anliegen kann, sofern der Afterburner stimmt:
> Mass Effect Andromeda in UHD: 260 Watt * 186% wären 483 Watt.
> 
> 
> ...



Powerpeaks, normalerweise lässt Nvidia die nicht via Sofware erfassen.


----------



## Ralle@ (10. Juni 2019)

Die Peaks der aktuellen High End Karten sind echt übel.
Das 650W Straight Power 10 bei uns in der Firma hat da schon Bekanntschaft machen dürfen, eine Radeon VII schafft es mit knapp 1,9 GHZ das NT zum abschalten zu bewegen, die 2080 TI schaft das auch Out of the Box


----------



## RX480 (11. Juni 2019)

@RawMangoJuli
Bei den Monis wirds auf jeden Fall spannend: _von Igor
"AMD präsentierte begeistert ein zukünftiges 43″ DisplayHDR-1000-zertifiziertes Display von Asus mit einer nativen UHD-Auflösung und 144 Hz Bildwiederholrate, konnte uns aber keine weiteren Informationen geben, außer zu erwähnen, dass es DSC für Einkabelverbindungen definitiv unterstützen wird."(hoffentlich deutlich preiswerter als Apples XHDR)
(sollte Turing auch können)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. Juni 2019)

WENN DAS STIMMT GEHTS AB!

EXCLUSIVE: NVIDIA's SUPER GPUs, Unleashing Monsters

(aber wccftech halt)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. Juni 2019)

VideoCardz.com auf Twitter: "Poor Navi.… "


----------



## RX480 (12. Juni 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> EXCLUSIVE: NVIDIA's SUPER GPUs, Unleashing Monsters
> (aber wccftech halt)



Ein Satz daraus ist interessant für die alten Turing:
"Here’s the thing, however, NVIDIA previously bundled VRMs and vRAM with locked chips (non-OC) and the VRMs provided weren’t of the absolute best quality."

Kann eigentlich net bei allen Modellen stimmen. Gerade Nilson2070nonA@240W-Flash hatte keine Probs mit den VRM´s und Vram-OC.
(MSi Armor)
Da könnten gerne mal User Ihre Erfahrungen mit preiswerten nonA posten, obs Probs mit mehr W oder Vram-OC gab.

btw.
(aber wccftech halt) und Videocardz hat nur abgeschrieben ?
Wenn extra ne ganz neue Ti kommt, wäre 16Gb auch net verkehrt.(falls ne 2080 mit 11Gb dabei ist)
Warum net gleich so? (da hätte sich NV ne Menge Kritik sparen können)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kann eigentlich net bei allen Modellen stimmen. Gerade Nilson2070nonA@240W-Flash hatte keine Probs mit den VRM´s und Vram-OC.
> (MSi Armor)



hat die MSI Armor nich das selbe PCB wie die Gaming?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. Juni 2019)

Confirmed: NVIDIA to introduce GeForce RTX 20 SUPER series | VideoCardz.com


----------



## RX480 (12. Juni 2019)

. According to Wccftech

btw
Die normale Armor hat evtl. die selben Bauteile wie die Armor OC = A-Chip.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. Juni 2019)

"we have independently confirmed the SUPER series"

allerdings sagt er nicht ob er damit die "Super" Karten an sich meint oder die verückt guten Specs von Wccftech


----------



## RX480 (12. Juni 2019)

Nvidia darf auch gerne die Gerüchteküche benutzen, um zu schauen, Was gut bei den Usern ankommt.

edit: ne Ti-old als 2080s zum Preis der 2080old  
Das bringt auf jeden Fall Klicks bei wcc..


----------



## DARPA (12. Juni 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> WENN DAS STIMMT GEHTS AB!
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: NVIDIA's SUPER GPUs, Unleashing Monsters
> 
> (aber wccftech halt)



Die Daten zur 2080 Super passen aber nicht zu den Leaks


----------



## RX480 (12. Juni 2019)

Na hoffentlich verlinkt Das Keiner im Newsbereich. (bringt nur unnötig die Gemüter auf)


----------



## gaussmath (12. Juni 2019)

Also kommt doch ne neue 2080 Ti...


----------



## MiezeMatze (12. Juni 2019)

Egal was kommt... dank der Pseudokonkurrenz AMD (PC Markt) wirds auch wieder super-teuer.

Ausserdem wenn Nvidia von Generation zu Genaration kontrollierte & portionsweise boosts von ca. 25%-30% verordnet....sollte man keine Wunder erwarten.

Wenns besser wird...wird der Preis auch *besser* ^^

Zwischengenerationen rauszubringen beschleunigt nicht gerade den Fortschritt... 
Naja es kännte dazu kopmmen das jetzt laufend Brotkrumenweise es immer wieder etwas klein wenig besseres rieselt...im 6 Monatstakt.
Das spielt vielleicht noch mehr Kohle rein als immer 1-1,5 Jahre auf den Kaufandran der nächsten Gen zu warten.

Die Influencer holen sich das oder werden gesponsort und zeigen wieder das neuen must`?-have und evtl. krasse und nicht vorprogrammierte Overclocking Potential.
Die Rädchen drehen sich weiter...


----------



## gaussmath (12. Juni 2019)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Egal was kommt... dank der Pseudokonkurrenz AMD (PC Markt) wirds auch wieder super-teuer.



Weiß nicht, der Navi Vollausbau kommt ja bestimmt auch irgendwann. Wenn die 5700XT mit 2500 Shadern auf dem Niveau der RTX2070 rangiert, was wäre dann erst mit 4000 Shadern?


----------



## sunyego (13. Juni 2019)

Update

EXCLUSIVE: NVIDIA's SUPER GPUs, Unleashing Monsters [Updated]


----------



## xaskor (13. Juni 2019)

Wenn das alles so kommt, mal gucken obs ne 2070 Super oder ne 2060 Super wird


----------



## RX480 (13. Juni 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Update
> EXCLUSIVE: NVIDIA's SUPER GPUs, Unleashing Monsters [Updated]



Also doch net mehr Vram für die 2080s. Schade!


----------



## Snowhack (23. Juni 2019)

Lesezeichen !


----------



## Huggy2Bear (23. Juni 2019)

mal schauen was da kommt....

ich hatte ja am Anfang gedacht das dieser preis Wahnsinn langsam ein ende hat XD


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. Juni 2019)

Welcher Preiswahnsinn? 
Eine Grafikkarte für über 1000 € ist doch OK. Wenn man schaut das es sogar Gehäuse gibt die über 5000 € kosten.
IN WIN Z-Tower


----------



## Huggy2Bear (23. Juni 2019)

ja stimmt wenn mann das so rechnet ist das echt ok. da in Deutschland ja eh jeder 50k im Jahr verdient KAPPA


----------



## Huggy2Bear (23. Juni 2019)

ich hab für die 980ti als sie raus kam 777€ bezahlt 
und das war schon irre


----------



## blautemple (25. Juni 2019)

So, seit heute habe ich auch ne 2080. Die EVGA RTX 2080 XC Ultra. Genauere Ergebnisse folgen heute Nacht, wenn es etwas abgekühlt ist.

Ich komme von ner 1080.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (25. Juni 2019)

Hier ist schon mal ein Timespy Stock Durchlauf: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 2600,ASRock B450 Gaming K4


----------



## gaussmath (25. Juni 2019)

Hast du SoTR? Zeig mal, wie deine RTX mit RT abkackt...


----------



## blautemple (25. Juni 2019)

Könnte ich noch kurz herunterladen. Dann hätte ich gefühlt alle RT Titel auf der SSD: BF V, SotTR und Metro Exodus.
Metro Exodus habe ich mal angespielt, das fühlt sich mit RT irgendwie ruckelig an, obwohl ich an der Stelle fast 70fps habe 
In BF V kann man DX 12 irgendwie komplett vergessen, nur am rumzuckeln 

Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lädt.


----------



## gaussmath (25. Juni 2019)

Wegen Metro, hast du DLSS an und G-sync?


----------



## blautemple (25. Juni 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wegen Metro, hast du DLSS an und G-sync?



DLSS ist aus, G-Sync ist an. 

Ich lasse jetzt mal einige Spielebenchmarks durchlaufen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (25. Juni 2019)

DLSS in Metro ist äußerst empfehlenswert. Die Qualität ist meiner Meinung top.


----------



## blautemple (25. Juni 2019)

Muss ich mir mal angucken. Ich spiele ja nur in WQHD. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (25. Juni 2019)

Ich spiele in UWQHD. Es stabilisiert die Frametimes deutlich.


----------



## blautemple (25. Juni 2019)

OK, dann schaue ich mir das mal 

Hier sind schon mal die Shadow Of The Tomb Raider Benchmarks:
Ultra Preset:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ultra Preset + RTX:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Juni 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> OK, dann schaue ich mir das mal
> 
> Hier sind schon mal die Shadow Of The Tomb Raider Benchmarks:
> Ultra Preset:
> ...



Ist deine Karte übertaktet?


----------



## blautemple (25. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ist deine Karte übertaktet?



Das ist die EVGA RTX 2080 XC Ultra. Die Karte ist also von Haus aus übertaktet, ich selbst habe aber noch nichts angerührt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (25. Juni 2019)

Hier ist Metro Exodus:
Ultra-Preset



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit RTX kann ich nicht benchen weil das Tool meint, mein System wäre nicht kompatibel, aber die Performance in dem Benchmark kommt mir sowieso etwas sehr niedrig vor 

The Division 2:
Ultra-Preset:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Assassins Creed: Odyssey:
Extrem hoch-Preset:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Forza Horizon 4:
Ultra-Preset:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergleich mal noch ein Shadow Of The Tomb Raider Bench mit leichtem OC:
Ultra-Preset:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ultra-Preset + RTX:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juni 2019)

Endlich mal wer mit ein paar Benches


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Juni 2019)

Spass oder foreshadowing?

Linus Tech Tips auf Twitter: "There's a lot of rumours about Nvidia SUPER, but we know the truth...… "


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (26. Juni 2019)

Meine EVGA 2080 Ti Black Edition ist nach 2-3 Tagen kaputt gegangen [emoji23][emoji2361]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (26. Juni 2019)

Ich habe gerade noch mal etwas Metro Exodus in WQHD + Ultra-Preset + RT-Ultra + DLSS gespielt. 
Das läuft schon deutlich runder, ohne DLSS ist es trotz G-Sync etwas hakelig.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Juni 2019)

2. Juli für die Super Karten bestätigt

NVIDIA to announce GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER, 2070 SUPER and 2060 SUPER on July 2nd | VideoCardz.com


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Juni 2019)

super base clocks

APISAK auf Twitter: "🤔Base Clock
1,650
1,605
1,470"


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juni 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> super base clocks
> 
> APISAK auf Twitter: "&#55358;&#56596;Base Clock
> 1,650
> ...



Evtl niedrigerer Takt um im entsprechenden Powerbudget zu bleiben.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Evtl niedrigerer Takt um im entsprechenden Powerbudget zu bleiben.



Base Clock RTX 2080: 1515 MHz

Base Clock RTX 2070: 1410 Mhz

Base Clock RTX 2060: 1365 MHz




würde zu dem passen was Linus Tech Tips gepostet hat xD


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. Juni 2019)

APISAK auf Twitter: "I found one game benchmark 
AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT - 67
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER - 59

PS (One test can't tell anything yet)"


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2019)

Hier ist noch ein Bild mit der neuen 2080:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ein ganz schöner Brummer


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Juni 2019)

11GB Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) für 939€ bei Mindfactory

11GB Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 Ti | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juni 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Hier ist Metro Exodus:
> Ultra-Preset
> 
> 
> ...



Da ich aktuell eh was teste hab ich hier ein paar Vergleichswerte für dich.
Meine Karte ist natürlich böse Übertaktet. Jeweils selbes Preset.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coolviper (29. Juni 2019)

Ich habe meine Vega 64 gegen eine Evga 2070 Ultra ausgetauscht. Bin mit der neuen Karte sehr zufrieden, sie ist aber leider kein OC Wunder, nur der RAM lässt sich gut übertakten.  Auch mit FTW3 Bios mit mehr Power Target konnte ich sie nicht weiter OC-en. Die 100 mV mehr Spannung über AB bringen leider gar nichts. Unter Betriebstemperatur kommt sie auf 2025-2040 MHz. Die Lüfter sind angenehm leise, vielleicht mache ich noch den Ghetto Mod drauf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShirKhan (30. Juni 2019)

10228 TimeSpy-Punkte sind doch ein gutes Ergebnis? Kein Grund zu klagen, meine ich.


----------



## Coolviper (30. Juni 2019)

War  ja auch keine Klage,mehr ein Hinweis


----------



## Gurdi (30. Juni 2019)

57 AVG in Odyssey sind auch mehr als ansehnlich mit dem Prozessor.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (30. Juni 2019)

das super Logo macht die karte echt hässlich

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER pictured up close - VideoCardz.com


----------



## Gurdi (30. Juni 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> das super Logo macht die karte echt hässlich
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER pictured up close - VideoCardz.com



Auf der Backplate sieht es wirklich bescheiden aus.


----------



## Sup3rs0nic76 (30. Juni 2019)

Ist jemand im Bilde ob sich der Lochabstand bei den Turing Karten gegenüber Pascal verändert hat? Will nur in Erfahrung bringen ob mein Morpheus (1, der Ur-Morpheus) eventuell
von der 290X auf die neue 2070 wandern könnte. Prinzipiell ist die eigentlich ziemlich leise und selbst Ghettomod würde wohl auch dicke reichen, aber wenn der Morpheus hier eh noch liegt...


----------



## Coolviper (30. Juni 2019)

Bei der Evga sind es 53mm.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Juli 2019)

Nvidia hat wieder gezaubert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Juli 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Nvidia hat wieder gezaubert:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schon getestet obs stimmt?


----------



## gaussmath (10. Juli 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> schon getestet obs stimmt?



War gestern noch mit Zen 2 Tests beschäftigt. Ich werde heute mal schauen, ob ich wenigstens Strange Brigade mal gegen teste.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (10. Juli 2019)

Gibt nen neues tool von nvidia FrameView Performance and Power Benchmarking App: Free Download Available Now


----------



## gaussmath (11. Juli 2019)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> Gibt nen neues tool von nvidia FrameView Performance and Power Benchmarking App: Free Download Available Now



Da schaut euch mal lieber CapFrameX an, siehe Signatur. FrameView ist noch ziemlich verbuggt. Letztlich ist das Tool von Nvidia. OCAT ist von AMD und CapFrameX ist von der Community und basiert auch auf PresentMon, bietet aber außerdem noch erweiterte Kompensationsstrategien, um die Messdauer exakt einzuhalten. Es gibt keinerlei Schwankungen bei der Zeit. Die Aufzeichnungen sind auf den Punkt genau.


----------



## IphoneBenz (18. Juli 2019)

Moin,

ist das normal in FC5. Mir ist aufgefallen das der VRAM ganz schön ausgelastet wird. Vor einem Neustart war ich sogar bei 10,5Gb. 
Je länger ich spiele umso mehr füllt er sich.
Oder ist das einfach eine Reservierung und ich kann das getrost ignorieren?
RTX 2080ti in UDH@60Hz

Danke.

LG


----------



## DARPA (18. Juli 2019)

Ist doch gut, wenn Speicherplatz genutzt wird. Je mehr desto besser! 

Solange noch genug frei ist


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Juli 2019)

VRS is echt n Witz

https://benchmarks.ul.com/hwc/tmp/3dmark-vrs-feature-test-screenshot-vrs-off.png

https://benchmarks.ul.com/hwc/tmp/3dmark-vrs-feature-test-screenshot-vrs-on.png


----------



## saniix (18. Juli 2019)

Ich habe heute meine 2080 noch ein Stück undervolten und bin jetzt bei 1830mhz @ 0,800v 
Allerdings musste ich feststellen das ich in time spy des öfteren ins Power limit laufen. Wie kann das sein? Bzw woran könnte das liegen? Mein Power limit liegt momentan @stock allerdings verbrauche ich keine 215w  weil meine Zotac eine tpd von 215 hat. Wenn ich die es auf 240w anheben passiert das gleiche.


----------



## gaussmath (18. Juli 2019)

Ich kann zumindest bei Strange Brigade keinen signifikanten Performancesprung mit dem neuen Treiber feststellen.


----------



## saniix (18. Juli 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich kann zumindest bei Strange Brigade keinen signifikanten Performancesprung mit dem neuen Treiber feststellen.



Darf ich fragen womit du solche Statistiken erstellst?


----------



## gaussmath (18. Juli 2019)

saniix schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen womit du solche Statistiken erstellst?



Siehe meine Signatur. Das ist die neuste Version von CapFrameX. Damit kann man sowohl Frametimes aufzeichnen, als auch analysieren.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> VRS is echt n Witz
> 
> https://benchmarks.ul.com/hwc/tmp/3dmark-vrs-feature-test-screenshot-vrs-off.png
> 
> https://benchmarks.ul.com/hwc/tmp/3dmark-vrs-feature-test-screenshot-vrs-on.png



Woher stammt der Vergleich?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Woher stammt der Vergleich?



Variable-rate shading test coming to 3DMark



saniix schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine 2080 noch ein Stück undervolten und bin jetzt bei 1830mhz @ 0,800v
> Allerdings musste ich feststellen das ich in time spy des öfteren ins Power limit laufen. Wie kann das sein? Bzw woran könnte das liegen? Mein Power limit liegt momentan @stock allerdings verbrauche ich keine 215w  weil meine Zotac eine tpd von 215 hat. Wenn ich die es auf 240w anheben passiert das gleiche.



mit 0,8V solltest du ja eher so bei 150W rumdümpeln ... wie kommst du darauf, dass du ins Power Limit rennst?


----------



## saniix (19. Juli 2019)

Weil es mir mein afterburner anzeigt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. Juli 2019)

saniix schrieb:


> Weil es mir mein afterburner anzeigt.



also die  %-Anzeige für das Powerlimit ist unter 100% (bzw. 112%) aber wenn man sich anzeigen lässt was limitiert, dann sagt es das die Karte im Powerlimit ist?


----------



## saniix (20. Juli 2019)

ich habe halt extra in AB eingestellt das er mir Anzeigen soll wenn ein Power Limit eintritt. Dann bekomme ich den Hinweis indem "Power" eingeblendet wird, was bedeutet das ein Limit vorliegt. 
Ich schaue mit HW nochmal rein was der wirklich verbraucht aber normal sollte das nicht sein.

Bei dem Screenshot von dem Game sieht man oben rechts das Power Limit eingeblendet wird von RTSS-Afterburner
HWInfo zeigt 150w an


----------



## Bullelet (20. Juli 2019)

Und ihr habt nixhts besseres zu tun.
 passt irgendwie super.


----------



## saniix (20. Juli 2019)

Hahahaha das habe ich mir auch gedacht als ich nochmal selber drauf geschaut habe


----------



## gaussmath (20. Juli 2019)

Braucht die 2080 Ti wirklich alle drei Anschlüsse. Hab's heute mal mit 2x8 Pin probiert. Damit wollte die Karte aber nicht laufen. Erst mit 1x6 + 2x8 Pin ging wieder alles. Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. Juli 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Braucht die 2080 Ti wirklich alle drei Anschlüsse. Hab's heute mal mit 2x8 Pin probiert. Damit wollte die Karte aber nicht laufen. Erst mit 1x6 + 2x8 Pin ging wieder alles. Ist das bei euch auch so?



haste die MSI Gaming?

brauchen sicherlich nicht ... aber wenn die Karte überwacht ob die Stromanschlüsse eingesteckt sind dann gehts ohne halt nicht




saniix schrieb:


> ich habe halt extra in AB eingestellt das er mir Anzeigen soll wenn ein Power Limit eintritt. Dann bekomme ich den Hinweis indem "Power" eingeblendet wird, was bedeutet das ein Limit vorliegt.
> Ich schaue mit HW nochmal rein was der wirklich verbraucht aber normal sollte das nicht sein.
> 
> Bei dem Screenshot von dem Game sieht man oben rechts das Power Limit eingeblendet wird von RTSS-Afterburner
> HWInfo zeigt 150w an



hmmm seltsam ... merkst du an den FpS ob sich was ändert wenn du am PL spielst?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Juli 2019)

It just works ...

Wolfenstein: Youngblood Won't Have Ray Tracing at Launch, NVIDIA Engineers Are Still Working on It


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juli 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> It just works ...
> 
> Wolfenstein: Youngblood Won't Have Ray Tracing at Launch, NVIDIA Engineers Are Still Working on It



Schon wieder? Langsam wirds peinlich. Wer brauch Features die erst Monate nach Relase verfügbar sind?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wer brauch Features die erst Monate nach Relase verfügbar sind?



Ich würde in diese Kategorie fallen ^^


----------



## saniix (22. Juli 2019)

Nicht wirklich. Es wird zwar angezeigt aber die Fps bewegen sich nicht. Zumindestens nicht auffällig.


----------



## gaussmath (22. Juli 2019)

Ich habe gerade mal DLSS in SotTR ausprobiert. Das sieht wirklich gut aus und bringt 15-20% mehr Leistung.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Juli 2019)

In Metro ist das auch gut, gerade am Tv.
Ohne hat man auch keine Chance mit RT. Es sieht auch einfach besser aus mit RT. 

Wie läuft deine denn? 
Ich krieg 110+Core und 800+Mhz ohne Probleme hin, bei mehr Core macht sie dicht. Temperatur Max 63, hab aber eine etwas aggressive Lüfterkurve.
Das HS lässt nichts rein  

Lg


----------



## gaussmath (22. Juli 2019)

Meine läuft fast stock. Die Leistung reicht mir aber auch dicke für UWQHD.


----------



## marco_quattro (30. Juli 2019)

Servus Leute, eventuell kann mir ja jemand von euch helfen!

Habe seit gestern meine RTX 2080 AMP Extreme von Zotac, bin auch echt begeistert was lautstärke und Leistung angeht, komme aber von einer Radeon VII/ RX 580 und Vega 64!
Nutze einen AOC 1440p 144hz Freesyncmonitor mit der 2080 der ebenfalls in keinem Spiel Probleme macht!

Allerdings habe ich bei Battlefield V teils seeehr schlimme Ruckler in Game, die es fast unspielbar machen, hatte ich bei keiner der oben angegebenen AMD Karten je zuvor, hat da eventuell jemand eine IDee?

Einstellungstechnisch habe ich schon alles versucht, bringt nichts, RT ist aus...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. Juli 2019)

Das einzigste was ich mir vorstellen könnte das noch der AMD Treiber drauf ist und Probleme macht.


----------



## gaussmath (30. Juli 2019)

@marco:Verwendest du die gleiche CPU? Tauchen die Ruckler im Sp und Mp auf?


----------



## brooker (30. Juli 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das einzigste was ich mir vorstellen könnte das noch der AMD Treiber drauf ist und Probleme macht.



Ich würde auch auf Treiberreste tippen. Wie hast du denn den AMD-Treiber deinstalliert und Nvidia installiert?


----------



## IphoneBenz (3. August 2019)

Moin,

hat von euch auch jemand die Erfahrung das Ac Odyssey beim starten einfach schwarz ist und dann einfach wieder abstürzt?! 
Habe im Internet nur gefunden das man bei GeForce Experience Fester ohne Rand wählen soll. Mal ging es und mal nicht. 
Hab dieses Programm nun gelöscht, klappt dennoch nicht. 

Mich nervt das tierisch. 
Werde Win neu aufsetzen und nur den Treiber installieren. Keine Lust auf Fehlersuche. 

Aber wäre schön zu wissen wenn noch jemand das Problem kennt oder hat. 

Und es ist nur das Game, also beide AC:O. 
Allle anderen Titel funktionieren, auch andere Ubisoft Titel wie FC5 und Anno 1800. 

Vielen Dank. Schönen Abend alle.


----------



## Gurdi (3. August 2019)

Fenster ohne Rand kostet auch Leistung bei einem CPU lastigen Titel.


----------



## IphoneBenz (3. August 2019)

Ja, das Problem ist es startet nicht mal. Erst wenn ich wieder im GeForce Experience das „optimieren“ mache. 

Sobald ich dann aber die Grafikeinstellung ingame nach meinen Bedürfnissen anpassen muss ich ja neu starten. Dann fängt es an. Mal geht es, mal nicht. 
Sollte es gar nicht gehen kann ich nur die oben genannte Variante durchführen mit dem optimieren und Fenster ohne Rand. Wobei das Spiel dann dennoch im Vollbild startet. 

Sei’s drum, werde probieren. Vermute das hier experience reinfuscht. 


Dachte jemand kennt das. Dann liegt der Fehler woanders aber Win ist neu und in 5min weis ich mehr nach dem Download.


So, konnte es nur zum starten bringen indem ich bei der aco.exe die Vollbildoptimierung deaktiviert habe. 
Danach lief alles. Keine Ahnung wieso oder was da falsch ist aber ging nur so.


----------



## RX480 (5. August 2019)

@Snowhack

Wie macht sich denn das neue Tool?
EVGA Precision X 0.4.8.0 intros new 'Boost Lock' feature


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. August 2019)

ob Jensen in 2 Woche ne Überraschung aus der Lederjacke zieht?


----------



## IphoneBenz (5. August 2019)

Wieso Bzw. was steht an ?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. August 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Wieso Bzw. was steht an ?



Ende August 1999 wurde die erste Geforce (Geforce 256) vorgestellt

das wäre doch die Gamescom Ende August 2019 die beste Gelegenheit um 20 Jahre Geforce zu feiern


vor 3 Monaten oder so hat ich mal nen Gerücht gelesen, dass Nvidia im August ne 7nm (DUV) Turing Karte releasen soll

(da hieß es aber glaub Dataceter ... aber ich denke, dass wird dann wohl eher mit Ampere/Cuda11)


jezz soll AMD dieses Jahr noch (wieder Gerücht)  ne 4096 Shader Navi raushaun (Navi12)

wenn die die 60% mehr Leistung auf die Straße bringen kann, dann wäre die schneller als ne 2080Ti


dass Nvidia sowas garnicht leiden kann hat man ja an den Super Karten wiedermal gesehen

(vorallem würden die glaube ich am Rad drehen, wenn Ihnen die Performance Krone geklaut wird)


die Gamescom wäre auch das letzte große Gamingevent dieses Jahr wo man so einen Release groß an die Glocke hängen könnte

ach, und das aktuelle Spiele Bunde mit Control/Wolfenstein läuft am 18.08. aus

wenn die es wie letztes Jahr machen, dann hätte Jensen seine Keynote am 19.08.


von daher bin ich mal gespannt ob da irgendwas kommt (RTX 2560 oder so )


Edit: vllt hieß es auch das neue Cuda für die Karte(n) im  August

Edit2: mir is gerade aufgefallen, dass es Ende August auch noch die PAX West gibt


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. August 2019)

cool

NVIDIA Starts Publishing GPU Hardware Documentation To Help Open-Source Drivers - Phoronix


----------



## IphoneBenz (9. August 2019)

Oh, dann hoffe ich mal das da was kommt.

So ein kleiner Vorgeschmack mit dem 7nm wäre schön, dazu ein kleiner Teaser für die 3xxx Serie.

Wie oder wer soll die Krone denn übernehmen? Big Navi sind Gerüchte bis dato. Meine 2080ti wird sicher noch reichen bis zur nächsten.
Selbst wenn, auch ok für mich. Umso mehr Druck hat NVIDIA.
Hoffe das sie in 7nm dann AMDs Big Navi kontern und mal eine Schippe mehr auflegen als Pascal zu Turing. 
Gerade RT sollte mal etwas mehr gepuscht werden. Ein CP2077 mit RT ...stelle ich mir geil voll. Da kann man ja dann wirklich mal experimentieren in dieser Welt


----------



## Nosferatu (10. August 2019)

Der 3er vorne steht schon mal für den Preis xD, werden sicherlich segr gute Karten bin gespannt ob nvidia die Preise nochmal anhebt. Mit ner 2080ti hast e lange ausgesorgt. Bis Amd da was bringt was auf dem Lvl ist wird Nvidia nicht mehr weit sein mit der 3080ti un die Krone zu behalten. Big navi wird schätze ich 10% langsamer sein avg. Aber halt billiger.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. August 2019)

mal sehen ob NV die Woche was ankündigt

letztes Jahr wurde es glaub auch erst 2 Tage vorher offiziell angekündigt


----------



## chaotium (11. August 2019)

wieso soll was kommen? NV sagte es gibt keine 2080TI Super
Auch wird es keine 7nm Refresh geben.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. August 2019)

Wäre AMD schneller als nVidia, dann würde nVidia natürlich reagieren. So haben sie aber keinen Grund was schnelleres zu bringen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. August 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> So haben sie aber keinen Grund was schnelleres zu bringen.



das kaum jemand die Karten kauft (zumindest für Nvidia Verhältnisse) wäre noch ein Grund

bin ja mal auf Do gespannt


----------



## chaotium (11. August 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> das kaum jemand die Karten kauft (zumindest für Nvidia Verhältnisse) wäre noch ein Grund
> 
> bin ja mal auf Do gespannt



Kannst Du deine Aussagen auch mit ner Quelle belegen? 

Es wird nichts kommen, sorry für die Enttäuschung.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. August 2019)

@RawMangoJuli

Das glaub ich nicht "Tim".
Die RTX Karten verkaufen sich sehr gut. Das einzige was man Nvidia ankreiden kann sind die Preise aber das geht auch nur weil wir und dazu gehöre auch ich bereit sind solch Preise zu bezahlen.
Falls AMD mit dem "großen" Navi nächstes Jahr kommt und der wirklich ein Nvidia Killer wird, kannst sicher sein dass die Preise ähnlich wie bei Nvidia sein werden, zu verschenken hat keiner was. Und AMD hat gesehen dass der Markt bereit ist hohe Preise zu bezahlen. Ich hoffe schwer das Intel im Midrange ordentlich liefert und mit Kampfpreisen aufwartet, dann kommt mal wieder Bewegung in den Markt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. August 2019)

chaotium schrieb:


> Kannst Du deine Aussagen auch mit ner Quelle belegen?
> 
> Es wird nichts kommen, sorry für die Enttäuschung.





Ralle@ schrieb:


> @RawMangoJuli
> 
> Das glaub ich nicht "Tim".
> Die RTX Karten verkaufen sich sehr gut. Das einzige was man Nvidia ankreiden kann sind die Preise aber das geht auch nur weil wir und dazu gehöre auch ich bereit sind solch Preise zu bezahlen.
> Falls AMD mit dem "großen" Navi nächstes Jahr kommt und der wirklich ein Nvidia Killer wird, kannst sicher sein dass die Preise ähnlich wie bei Nvidia sein werden, zu verschenken hat keiner was. Und AMD hat gesehen dass der Markt bereit ist hohe Preise zu bezahlen. Ich hoffe schwer das Intel im Midrange ordentlich liefert und mit Kampfpreisen aufwartet, dann kommt mal wieder Bewegung in den Markt.



genaue Zahlen hab ich natürlich nicht aber wenn ich bei Mindfactory die Verkaufszahlen der Turing Karten nach knapp 1 Jahr mit den Verkaufszahlen der Pascal Karten nach ca. 1 Jahr vergleiche (Gedächtnis ... von daher nix genaues) dann siehts ziemlich mager aus für Turing

aber wie gesagt am Do wissen wir mehr ... glaub aber eher nicht, dass sich die Zahlen groß gebessert haben


----------



## Mitchpuken (11. August 2019)

Haben die Turingkarten immer noch so einen hohen Takt und Verbrauch bei mehr als 2 Bildschirmen? Ich bekomm das bei meiner 1080ti nicht hin.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. August 2019)

is der Eintrag eig neu?


----------



## Gurdi (11. August 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> genaue Zahlen hab ich natürlich nicht aber wenn ich bei Mindfactory die Verkaufszahlen der Turing Karten nach knapp 1 Jahr mit den Verkaufszahlen der Pascal Karten nach ca. 1 Jahr vergleiche (Gedächtnis ... von daher nix genaues) dann siehts ziemlich mager aus für Turing
> 
> aber wie gesagt am Do wissen wir mehr ... glaub aber eher nicht, dass sich die Zahlen groß gebessert haben



Denke auch das man damit bei Nvidia nicht zufrieden ist/war bisher. Vor allem die 1660/Ti und die 2060 sind ziemliche Rohrkrepierer.
Auch die 2080 hat wenig Anklang gefunden. Erfolgreich dürften primär die 2070 und recht überraschend die 2080ti sein.


----------



## weed93 (13. August 2019)

wie schneidet die 2070 super gegen die 1080ti in 4k ab?


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2019)

@2070s oder 1080Ti
Turing ist zukunftsicherer falls man mal auf Vulkan+DX12@ HDR umsteigen möchte. Für nur SDR sind sicher die 11Gb der 1080Ti interessant.(In DX11 z.T. auch schneller)

Am Besten man schaut, ob man ne echte 2080 A-Chip für den Preis (der 2070s) bekommt. (im Outlet)
Heute leider keine gescheiten Angebote. (halt täglich reinschauen)

btw.
Ist inzwischen das Flashen von non-A auf A-Bios möglich oder gilt das Wegfallen der Selektion nur für die neuen Super?



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ob Jensen in 2 Woche ne Überraschung aus der Lederjacke zieht?



Denke auch das bei der Ti kein Handlungsbedarf besteht.(durch das Alleinstellungsmerkmal auch die guten Sales)
Man könnte höchstens analog 2070-->2060s dann konsequenterweise auch die 2060-->2050s zum kleinen Preis bringen.
(ein Preis von 249€ analog der 56pulse wäre sicher akzeptabel, falls man mit 6GB leben kann)


----------



## weed93 (13. August 2019)

Wie ist die kfa 2070s finde keine tests.


----------



## brooker (13. August 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Wie ist die kfa 2070s finde keine tests.



Mit Duallüfter sehr laut und nicht kühl zu halten. Hab ich zurückschicken müssen.


----------



## weed93 (13. August 2019)

Danke fürs feedback


----------



## weed93 (13. August 2019)

Welche version ist empfehlenswert


----------



## brooker (13. August 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Welche version ist empfehlenswert



Ich habe gerade eine Zotac Amp extreme mit triple Lüfter. Die ist leiser und kühler.


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2019)

Durch den Steam-Gutschein von 25,-€ wäre auch ne MSi Gaming X Trio für 579,-€ momentan sinnvoll.
8GB MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER GAMING X TRIO Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2070 | Mindfactory.de

Ne echte 2080 hätte aber mehr Potential.
Die 2070s sind nur mit 215W(Limit 240W) angegeben.

Ne Zotac Amp 2080 ist auch net so viel teurer mit 649,-€.(incl. Wolfenstein DC) [x]
(gabs auch schon im Outlet für 609)
ZOTAC GeForce RTX 2080 GAMING AMP Extreme, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI, USB-C
Da sollten 280W (Limit 308W) verfügbar sein. Weiss jetzt net warum bei A die Angabe net passt.

[x]Die Zotac kostet momentan im Outlet zwar nur 639,-€, würde ich wg. der Garantie aber net empfehlen, 
da müsste der Preisnachlass schon größer sein.


----------



## weed93 (13. August 2019)

Zu teuer hmmm mindstar abklappern eventuell.


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2019)

Die guten mit Triplefan sind halt nen mue teurer.


----------



## IphoneBenz (13. August 2019)

Dafür aber auch  besser was Temp und Lautstärke angeht. 

@weed93 hast du nicht eine Vega 56 ? Dachte NVIDIA und RTX Karten sind .... wie du sagtest.
Verwirrt mich nur. 

Ansonsten sind die Trio X eine gute Wahl.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Denke auch das bei der Ti kein Handlungsbedarf besteht.(durch das Alleinstellungsmerkmal auch die guten Sales)
> Man könnte höchstens analog 2070-->2060s dann konsequenterweise auch die 2060-->2050s zum kleinen Preis bringen.
> (ein Preis von 249€ analog der 56pulse wäre sicher akzeptabel, falls man mit 6GB leben kann)



wer weiß .. vllt besteht ja bald Halndlungsbedarf ^^

nach den ersten Linux Treibersichtungen für Navi 10 hats ja nicht sooo lange gedauert zur 5700(XT)

Navi12 Treibesichtungen gabs ja auch schon einige

mal kucken was am Montag so kommt .. aber vermutlich eher Arturus


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2019)

Arctarus wird bis 7nm+ dauern. (Mitte nächstes Jahr)
Obs dann auch mal ne X2 mit 32GB gibt, mal schauen. Die HBM-Module lassen ja hoffen.

@weed
Die guten Lüfter haben auch Vorteile beim eff. Takt, der net nur an den W sondern auch an den Temps hängt!
(wird ganz deutlich bei IIcarus@h2o)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. August 2019)

vorstellen heißt ja nich releasen

und ein Arcturus/Vega30/whatever wird sicherlich mit 48GB kommen


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2019)

48GB macht doch nur Sinn für Workstations. Glaube net, das 8k soviel braucht.
Das 8k-Test-Video RE2@2x Titan RTX mit je 24GB sah doch schon gut aus.

Wenn bei X2 jeder Chip separate 24GB bekommt würde Es zwar passen aber wäre auch sauteuer.


----------



## weed93 (13. August 2019)

1080ti gebraucht ist auch ne option gute frage ob das oder 2070s ??? Kann msi ventus was? Die ist noch relativ billig.


----------



## IphoneBenz (13. August 2019)

Die wird es auch tun, sowie auch die anderen Varianten. Zwar dann etwas lauter und wärmer aber auch bei 75Grad tut das der Karte nichts. 
Ggf. mehr Drehzahl, abhängig davon wie Leidensfähig du da bist. Natürlich wird nichts mehr groß an OC gehen. 
Man kann jene aber auch Undervolten etc. Geht ganz gut mit dem Afterburner. 
Hab es mit der 2080ti gemacht aber dann gelassen, bin einfach auf alles was geht mit der gegangen. Dennoch kann man gut Watt sparen. 
Der Turingchip hat noch etwas mehr an Effizienz gewonnen gegenüber Pascal. 
Sehr gut in einem Artikel von Igor beschrieben. Zwar zur ti aber man sieht gut was geht. 

Nvidia GeForce RTX 2080 Ti im grossen Effizienz-Test von 140 bis 340 Watt | igorsLAB – igor sLAB

Du machst mit den Modellen auch Meter. Es muss nicht immer die Topausführung sein.

Ich persönlich würde auf Turing setzen. RT geht auch mit dieser Karte in FHD sowie WQHD. Es kommt immer auf seine Bedürfnisse an. DLSS macht auch hin und wieder ein guten Job und da wird sich auch noch einiges verbessern mit zukünftigen Games.


----------



## weed93 (13. August 2019)

Leise solls schon werden.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> 48GB macht doch nur Sinn für Workstations. Glaube net, das 8k soviel braucht.
> Das 8k-Test-Video RE2@2x Titan RTX mit je 24GB sah doch schon gut aus.
> 
> Wenn bei X2 jeder Chip separate 24GB bekommt würde Es zwar passen aber wäre auch sauteuer.



Arcturus is ja auch sehr wahrscheinlich die neue MI100 von AMD

wohl ne reine Compute Karte mit 128 CU




weed93 schrieb:


> 1080ti gebraucht ist auch ne option gute frage ob das oder 2070s ??? Kann msi ventus was? Die ist noch relativ billig.



was genau willst du denn zocken?


----------



## weed93 (13. August 2019)

8GB MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER VENTUS OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2070 | Mindfactory.de

die gefällt mir der preis ist auch nicht zu hoch.

Viele indy games mit ue4 hauptsächlich. Das neue cod vielleicht. Frontier Dev Games. total war.

hui da gibts en 25 euro steam gutschein oben drauf denke die wird es 500 ist meine schmerzgrenze.


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Der Turingchip hat noch etwas mehr an Effizienz gewonnen gegenüber Pascal.
> Sehr gut in einem Artikel von Igor beschrieben.



Das liegt nach m.E. einfach an dem mehr an Shadern. Bei der 2080Ti reichen 850mV und bei der 1080Ti brauchen die Shader nen höheren Takt mit 900mV. Das hat man ja bei Ralle gesehen wie sparsam die Ti unter 850mV ist.
Das war ja jetzt nur ne Annahme wie die Spannung bei Beiden mit gleicher TDP aussähe.

Insofern wird wohl ne 2080 auch sparsamer/schneller sein können als ne 2070s bei gedeckeltem gleichen TDP.
Genauso bekommt man ne 2070 OCed mit 250W net auf 2080-Niveau.


----------



## weed93 (13. August 2019)

2080 ist sicher sparsamer die höheren karten sind die sparsamsten per undervolting aber der preis macht es. die 2080 ist absolutüberflüssig geworden wie die 1070ti auch die 1080 überflüssig machte meiner meinung nach. wegen 5% zahle ich keine 50 Euro mehr, in diesem fall sogar weit mehr.


edit: ist das fishy 400 euro für ne 2070s kfa ohne rechnung OVP noch nie geöffnet? kann per paypal zahlen? was sagt ihr


----------



## IphoneBenz (13. August 2019)

Dann einfach bestellen und Spaß haben. Poste dann bitte mal die Werte. Würde mich interessieren.

Edit: Also die neue.


----------



## weed93 (13. August 2019)

Ja die ventus kommst erst zu mf wird dauern(der steam gutschein ist schon nice) aber habe jetzt eh 9 tage durcharbeiten habe eh keine zeit. entscheide mich noch ob die kfa für 400 aber ob das safe ist weis ich nicht oder halt die ventus neu. wegen 80Euro ob ich da nen fass aufamche weis ich auch nicht ist ja nicht viel schotter.


----------



## IphoneBenz (13. August 2019)

Ich verstehe das nicht ganz. 80€ soll nichts sein aber Max 500€ Budget. Fast 1/5 soll also nichts sein?  

Mir fällt es ziemlich schwer dich gerade ernst zu nehmen. 
Denke du hast alle nötigen Infos und kannst kaufen oder nicht. 
Ich krieg das Gefühl nicht los das dies alles hier etwas suspekt ist. 
Wenn du sie kaufst wirst du viel Spaß haben mit der Karte und das zählt ja.

Und mal so nebenbei: Wäre schön wenn du etwas auf deine Ausdrucksweise achtest und nun ja...viele deiner Kommentare fallen auf.


----------



## weed93 (13. August 2019)

Geht auch um Garantie das habe ich auch nicht musst alle seiten betrachten und beim wiederverkauf macht sich das auch gut wenn man erstbesitzer ist. So besser verständlich denke ich. Ich werde es kaufen kannst dir dan beweisen wenn du mir irgendwas unsterstellen willst kein problem , lade es hier hoch.

welche werte interessiere dich? was du ober erwähnst?


----------



## IphoneBenz (13. August 2019)

Gültige Benchmarks mit Telemetrie. Sowie paar Games wenn du magst. Einfach nur aus Interesse.

Es ging da weniger um die Karten sondern um die Relation zu den Summen.


----------



## weed93 (13. August 2019)

Ja jeder macht das auf seine weise. Ich werde die karte aber undervolten und dann mit max oc vergelichen ob sich das rentiert ich rechne mit 3fps mert in 4k dafür 50 watt mehr verbrauch . Oc lohnt sich schon lange nicht mehr ausser ich machs falsch. vram lohnt sich das ?


----------



## IphoneBenz (13. August 2019)

Du kennst dein Geld. Du kennst deine Anforderungen. Woher soll ich wissen was sich lohnt für dich? Mir wäre es zu wenig Power. Ich wollte am liebsten UDH in Ultra und das macht die 2080ti schon ziemlich gut also bezahlt und hat sich gelohnt für meine Ansprüche. 
OC lohnt sich für diejenigen die auch das letzte auf sämtliche kosten haben wollen. Willst du das nicht dann lohnt es sich auch nicht für dich.

Die Karte ist nicht der "Burner". Günstig gegenüber ihrer Verwandschaft und sie läuft wie eine 2070S FE auch läuft.


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2019)

Schau halt in den Thread: Da haste Ansprechpartner und gute Vergleiche, wie der Chip so gehen sollte.
Turing RTX 2060/2070/2080(Ti) [Sammelthread] Overclocking/Undervolting | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## weed93 (13. August 2019)

40% dafür doppelten Preis nein danke fahre ich lieber settings runter,und ich bestimmt bei weitem nicht so viel verdiene wie die meisten hier.....aber mich auch nicht schäme dafür 

ach mist da hab ich keinen account. meine mail adresse wird eh schon so zugemüllt von werbung us spam


----------



## IphoneBenz (13. August 2019)

Machst du das alles mit Absicht hier? Lese mal deine Beiträge bitte. 
Ich kann dich nicht mehr ernst nehmen. 
Erst sind die Kacke die RTX Karten. Jetzt alle Navi Customs sch****. Beleidigst ein Moderator nachdem dein Account gebannt wurde.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da es manche Leute einfach nicht lassen können am Rande der Beleidigung zu provozieren und ständig OT zu posten gabs dann mal wieder eine Runde Karten.
> Entsprechende Posts wurden ausgeblendet.
> 
> Wäre schön wenn wir jetzt nicht nur sachlich bleiben könnten sondern auch beim Threadthema. Danke.





weed93 schrieb:


> deine mutter



Verteidigst deine Vega 56 etc und machst auch Support für AMD und jetzt aber Nvidia. 

Was möchtest du hier bitte erreichen? Ich habe von MIR mit der 2080ti gesprochen um dir zu zeigen das "Lohnen" für jeden was anderes ist. Wie ich ja auch super aus dein Post herauslesen kann.
Umso länger ich darüber nachdenke macht es mich eher traurig. 

Deine Person ist sehr anstrengend. Einfach mal bitte normal schreiben. 

Klar das steht dir doch frei was du mit deiner/deinen Karten machst. Ob 1060 oder Titan RTX. 
Ich verstehe echt nicht wie lange man überlegen muss eine GraKa zu kaufen.



weed93 schrieb:


> dude ich kaufe mir ne 2070s deine dumem scheißße kannst dir sparen.



Dann mach es.


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ich verstehe echt nicht wie lange man überlegen muss eine GraKa zu kaufen.



Ich schon. Net einfach zur Zeit. Da kann Es auch mal ne 180°-Wendung geben.

Wenn weed auf die RX 5700 XT Strixx gewartet hatte und das Teil unverschämt teuer ist, kann man auch über die 2070s nachdenken. Wer noch mehr Zeit hat wartet halt auf Outlet-2080-Schnäppchen.

Am Besten man ist unvoreingenommen und flexibel in nem Bereich von 500-609€.
(Darunter gibts auch günstige Lösungen, wenn man mal DLSS oder TRiXX-Boost  anschaut/nutzt.
Man darf ja net vergessen, das die 2060s und die kleine Pulse auch schon ganz schön fit sind mit o.g. Tools.)


----------



## weed93 (13. August 2019)

Ich dachte navi wird die ue4 probleme beseitigen weil neue Gen aber da tat sich gar nix irgendwie nur der generelle performance sprung. Deswegen wird es ne 2070S habe kein bock mehr auf warten. Um 12 bestelle ich da keine Versandkosten bei Mindfactory.


----------



## weed93 (13. August 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Machst du das alles mit Absicht hier? Lese mal deine Beiträge bitte.
> Ich kann dich nicht mehr ernst nehmen.
> Erst sind die Kacke die RTX Karten. Jetzt alle Navi Customs sch****. Beleidigst ein Moderator nachdem dein Account gebannt wurde.
> 
> ...



forstets durhc beiträge dir muss ja fade sein unglaublich fahr ab


----------



## IphoneBenz (13. August 2019)

Weißt du, ich gebe jeden mehrere Chancen. Auch wegen der Mod-Sache gestern, dachte ich mir...ok. Hab versucht normal mit dir zu reden und auch mal die Missstände genannt. 
Wenn ich nicht im Hotel ausharren müsste und auf mein Flug warten dann hätte ich sicher schon aufgegeben. 
Ich hoffe für dich echt das du die Kurve kriegst. Das ist nicht gesund so.

Und bitte achte doch etwas auf deine Rechtsschreibung und Ausdruck. Kommt bei Frauen auch gut an  (und ja, ich mache auch Fehler)

Edit: Nach 12, welche ist es geworden?


----------



## weed93 (14. August 2019)

bei frauen ich schmeiss mich wech .....was die 10 die du hattest wenn überhaupt süss.


----------



## IphoneBenz (14. August 2019)

Ich war jetzt auch OT ich weiß, aber kann sich bitte ein MOD dieser Sache annehmen.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## brooker (14. August 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Ich dachte navi wird die ue4 probleme beseitigen weil neue Gen aber da tat sich gar nix irgendwie nur der generelle performance sprung. Deswegen wird es ne 2070S habe kein bock mehr auf warten. Um 12 bestelle ich da keine Versandkosten bei Mindfactory.



Moin, für welche 2070s hast du dich denn nun entschieden und bestellt?


----------



## weed93 (14. August 2019)

Zitat mach es: gemacht.


----------



## brooker (14. August 2019)

... hoffentlich hast du mit der mehr Glück, als ich mit der Dual-Fanlösung bei Zotac


----------



## weed93 (14. August 2019)

Wenn kacke geht es zurück will eine karte und jahrelang ruhe haben. Klar billiglösung aber mit uv 180 watt laut youtube und fan curve anpassen sollte passen, mein gehäuse ist gut belüftet. Msi hatte ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. (Gigabyte hust hust)


----------



## RX480 (14. August 2019)

Net gleich immer Das Schlimmste vermuten. 

Die 2070 Armor OC und die 2060s Gaming haben ja ähnliche Lüfter und gute Kritiken.
Solange man net über die 215W rausgeht sicher kein Problem.

Selbst mit etwas weniger Powerlimit -5 ..-10 und UVen sollte noch mehr Takt drin sein.
(das liegt an der Temp.-Abhängigkeit und an der Gehäuselüftung)

Und wenn man Glück hat bei der Chiplotterie gehts auch mit 240W noch fluffig (siehe Nilson 2070mod).


----------



## weed93 (14. August 2019)

Bin schwarzseher(bei navi customs hatte ich schon ein gutes gefühl). Manuell undervolten ist aber Effektiver wie Pt reduzieren oder?


----------



## RX480 (14. August 2019)

Starte erstmal ohne UVen.
Eigentlich geht AB sehr gut. Lass erst mal dort die Kurve ermitteln. Manuell ändern kannste dann immer noch.
Je länger der AB zum optimieren braucht umso besser ist der Chip.
Normal sollte der Lüfter auch mit PT=0 oder sogar+10 zurechtkommen.(Nilson konnte mit dem Lüfter auch 240W ab)
Vorher mal Deine Gehäuselüfter auf Max. stellen.

Falls UVen frag halt im Thread :
Turing RTX 2060/2070/2080(Ti) [Sammelthread] Overclocking/Undervolting| Seite 77 | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## weed93 (14. August 2019)

Mach ich danke. Oc Scanner meinst du oder? Super tool. Ermittelt der generell oder zmbsp. Wenn ich lüfter anhebe damit es kühler bleibt ———-> höhere taktraten war zumindest bei pascal so weis nicht ob turing anders ist.


----------



## RX480 (14. August 2019)

Stell doch einfach Deine Lüfterkurve auf erträglich. Nehme mal an bei Dir ein mue mehr.
Turing nimmt Dir in 15MHz-Schritten eff. Takt weg wenns Ihm zu warm wird.
(deswegen würde man mit manueller Kurve auch im 15er Schritt korrigieren, bis man stabil ist beim UVen)


----------



## weed93 (14. August 2019)

Passt berichte dann. Dürfte nächste Woche ankommen da MF Lieferung erst am 16.8 erhält. Achja bringt vram oc bei turing was? Und wie viel geht da in der Regel? Bei pascal habe ich sogar Leistung verloren bei zu viel , fällt erst auf wenn man jeden wert penibel vergleicht.


----------



## RX480 (14. August 2019)

Mach doch einfach mal Click auf den Thread. Da springt Dich als Erstes ne 2070s an. Den Rest bitte Dort gleich erfragen.
Natürlich geht mehr Vram-Takt und bringt auch Was.


----------



## weed93 (14. August 2019)

Passt.


----------



## Shooot3r (15. August 2019)

.....


----------



## weed93 (15. August 2019)

? Geiler ot


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. August 2019)

"GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce RTX T10-8 (TU102)"

比屋定さんの戯れ言@Komachi auf Twitter: "[AIDA64] Version: 6.00.5151 beta (Aug 14, 2019)
https://t.co/lcJcTp9SA1
>GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce RTX T10-8 (TU102).… https://t.co/bP8kv0SQ1S"


----------



## RX480 (15. August 2019)

Soll Das ne neue Ti werden ?


----------



## gaussmath (15. August 2019)

Das bedeutet ja auch, dass (bald?!) eine 58/900XT kommen wird, die der 2080 Ti zumindest sehr nahe kommen muss.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. August 2019)

ma kucken ob Nvidia heut Abend ein paar informationen aus dem Kreuz geleiert werden

und mal sehen was es bei AMD am Montag gibt


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. August 2019)

Eine 2080ti Super will ich gar nicht. Lieber gleich eine komplett neue Karte. Die dürfte dann auch schneller sein als so ein "Super" Aufguss.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. August 2019)

bei Mindfactory siehts irgendwie so aus als ob die die 2080Ti aus den Lagern räumen ^^


----------



## RX480 (15. August 2019)

Ne Super wäre aber net schlecht, wenn die Alten dann unter 999€ fallen.
Da fällt die psychologische Hemmschwelle für viele Käufer.

Bis Beide mit 7nm+ soweit sind, verfügbar, dauert sicher noch.
Glaube net das AMD Arcturus nochmal frühzeitig ala R7 verscherbelt.(falls die Arch. überhaupt auf Gamen passt)
Da wird sicher Apple und Co erstmal bedient.(Workstations)


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (15. August 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ma kucken ob Nvidia heut Abend ein paar informationen aus dem Kreuz geleiert werden
> 
> und mal sehen was es bei AMD am Montag gibt



Hallo zusammen,
ist da was für heute angekündigt (Keynote etc.) ? Würde mich sehr interessieren.
Viele Grüße,
Schnitzel


----------



## RX480 (15. August 2019)

Oder die Chips werden nur umgelabelt als 2080super 11GB. Wäre sicher genauso interessant.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. August 2019)

Schnitzel1979 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ist da was für heute angekündigt (Keynote etc.) ? Würde mich sehr interessieren.
> Viele Grüße,
> Schnitzel



ne nur der Conference Call for Second-Quarter Financial Results

aber manchmal gibt da ja auch interessante Sachen


----------



## weed93 (15. August 2019)

super die scheiss karte kommt erst am 23 zu mf nicht am 16......was isn da los ......schade das die nirgendswo erhältlich ist


----------



## RX480 (15. August 2019)

Das liegt sicher am Taifun. Alle brandneuen Modelle haben Verzögerung.


----------



## brooker (15. August 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> super die scheiss karte kommt erst am 23 zu mf nicht am 16......was isn da los ......schade das die nirgendswo erhältlich ist



Schaue bei Amazon mal rein.


----------



## weed93 (15. August 2019)

Anazon ist doch generell viel teuerer was pc parts betrifft kostet dort 560 nicht auf lager xD


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. August 2019)

OK, die Zahlen sind doch echt besser als gedacht


----------



## weed93 (16. August 2019)

Wurde jz ne kfa 2070s die ventus kommt doch erst am 23. kein bock auf warten.


----------



## gaussmath (16. August 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> OK, die Zahlen sind doch echt besser als gedacht



Link?!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. August 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Link?!



https://s22.q4cdn.com/364334381/fil...rts/2020/Q220/Rev_by_Mkt_Qtrly_Trend_Q220.pdf


----------



## RX480 (16. August 2019)

Wie kommt Jensen auf die Idee, das RTX so gut lief? (Q4-19 und Q1-20)

Das in Q2-20 noch so Viele net auf die Super gewartet haben wundert mich.
(Wozu im Frühsommer ne Graka kaufen, wenn eh im Laufe des Jahres bessere P/L kommt.)

Was wird übrigens aus seiner Marge, wenn die 2080 als 2070s verkauft wird? (dito 2060s)


----------



## gaussmath (16. August 2019)

Ab Q3 19 ist es doch eine Prognose.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. August 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ab Q3 19 ist es doch eine Prognose.



Nvidias Q2 FY20 ist in Wirklichkeit Mai bis July 2019


----------



## gaussmath (16. August 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Nvidias Q2 FY20 ist in Wirklichkeit Mai bis July 2019



Achso, logisch.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. August 2019)

전파인증현황 봇 auf Twitter: "[2019-08-16]
[NVIDIA CORPORATION]
[PG178]
[PCIE Graphics Card]
https://t.co/lXCFZYcatK"


zum Vergleich:

比屋定さんの戯れ言@Komachi auf Twitter: "PG150 = TITAN RTX.
PG150 = RTX 2080Ti.
PG151 = ???.
PG180 = RTX 2080.
PG180 = RTX 2070S.
PG181 = RTX 2080S.
PG160 = RTX 2070.
PG160 = RTX 2060.
PG160 = RTX 2060S.
PG161 = GTX 1660Ti.
PG165 = GTX 1660.
https://t.co/fjqIpXEoMb"


----------



## RX480 (16. August 2019)

Also evtl. 2 neue mit PG178+151?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Also evtl. 2 neue mit PG178+151?



keine Ahnung .. vllt is es auch nur ein engineering board

oder was für data center

Edit: PG174 ist GTX 1650

also vllt die gemunkelte 1650Ti


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. August 2019)

it just works

Assetto Corsa Competizione Dumps NVIDIA RTX | TechPowerUp


----------



## gaussmath (16. August 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Assetto Corsa Competizione Dumps NVIDIA RTX | TechPowerUp



Super, der nächste RTX Titel, den ich nicht spielen werde... Wolfenstein Youngblood wird vermutlich auch dazu gehören, alleine weil ich's dann schon längst durch habe, wenn der Raytracing Support dann endlich mal steht.


----------



## weed93 (16. August 2019)

Vergestt raytracing bis mindestens 2022 komplett tut so als würde es nicht existieren, ach so müsst ihr gar nicht tun, ich werds mir kurz in metro geben und enttäuscht werden das wars. Im grunde komplett egal wie sehr es die Grafik verbesser es bringt nichts wenn es unspielbar wird und das wird es in 4k locker.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (16. August 2019)

In 4K kannst du es auf deiner Vega 56 ja auch nicht spielen.


----------



## weed93 (16. August 2019)

ich hab keine vega 56 aber okay. müsste gehen meine 64 kann es. zwar nur medium aber es geht durchaus sieht auch auf medium sehr gut aus.


----------



## weed93 (16. August 2019)

Wie ist das mit dem OC Scanner wenn er fertig ist ist das dann ein Profil das i anlegen muss im Afterburner oder?


----------



## gaussmath (17. August 2019)

Hab gestern mal die zusätzlichen Höhlen in SotTR mit Raytracing Schatten getestet. Einstellung auf Ultra, Performance im Keller. Dann auf Hoch, immer noch schlechte Performance und Ruckler. Tja, schön wärs gewesen. RTX wird für mich immer mehr zur Luftnummer. Fairerweise muss ich jedoch sagen, dass DLSS solide funktioniert hat.


----------



## Gurdi (17. August 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> it just works
> 
> Assetto Corsa Competizione Dumps NVIDIA RTX | TechPowerUp



Hab ich mir fast schon gedacht um ehrlich zu sein, Benchmarks zu dem Spiel offenbarten sowieso schon eine grenzwertige Performance mit der UE Engine.
Assetto Corsa Competizione 0.5.2 тест GPU/CPU | Racing Simulators / Гонки | Тест GPU

In einer Beta tut sich sicherlich noch einiges, aber das Game hängt jetzt auch schon so lange in der Beta und kämpft mit einer passablen Performance, da ist RT einfach undenkbar aktuell.
Ich sehe die UE generell als nicht geeignet für RT, dafür ist die Engine zu leistungshungrig für das Gebotene.
Auch verträgt sich UE und DX12 nur selten.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. August 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> RTX wird für mich immer mehr zur Luftnummer.


Das wird schon noch besser mit neueren schnelleren Grafikkarten und vielleicht auch mehr Erfahrung der Entwickler.


----------



## gaussmath (17. August 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das wird schon noch besser mit neueren schnelleren Grafikkarten und vielleicht auch mehr Erfahrung der Entwickler.



Das wird mit Sicherheit so kommen. Da ich technikbegeistert bin, freue ich mich auch drauf. Aber, wenn ich daran denke, was ich für die 2080 Ti hingelegt habe, will ich es jetzt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. August 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Das wird mit Sicherheit so kommen. Da ich technikbegeistert bin, freue ich mich auch drauf. Aber, wenn ich daran denke, was ich für die 2080 Ti hingelegt habe, will ich es jetzt.


Du hast doch auch ohne RTX Features eine super Grafikkarte. Es ist immer noch die zweitschnellste (Platz 1 belegt ja knapp die RTX Titan) Karte die es aktuell gibt. Sie hat Power genug für 4k Ultra, wenn man nicht 100+ fps braucht.


----------



## gaussmath (17. August 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch ohne RTX Features eine super Grafikkarte. Es ist immer noch die zweitschnellste (Platz 1 belegt ja knapp die RTX Titan) Karte die es aktuell gibt. Sie hat Power genug für 4k Ultra, wenn man nicht 100+ fps braucht.



Bezogen auf die Standardperformance ist die Karte völlig überteuert. Da muss einfach mehr kommen. Und genau das wurde ja auch versprochen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. August 2019)

Ich werde mir wohl auch mal SoTR holen müssen. 
Wäre ja schade das es mies läuft in einen nicht gerade Indie Game.


----------



## gaussmath (18. August 2019)

Hier mal ein Diff-Picture (mit *Fotomodus  *wegen der Dynamik erstellt), um den Unterschied DLSS on vs. off zu verdeutlichen. Ich habe dazu diese Seite verwendet: Online Image Diff - Website for easy online image comparison

Die Unterschiede gehen noch finde ich. Teilweise haut's den Algorithmus raus (bei dieser Szene nicht), aber es kommt zum Glück nicht so oft vor.

Edit: Und noch ein Vergleich High vs. Ultra RT Shadows. Der Unterschied ist tatsächlich so gering, dass man sich fragt, wo die Performance bleibt.


----------



## RX480 (18. August 2019)

Was haben Die dann gemessen? (ultra + high = ähnlich)
Viel interessanter wäre der Qualitätsunterschied zw. Med+High.(bei aktivem DLSS)


----------



## HardwareHighlander (18. August 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Tja, schön wärs gewesen. RTX wird für mich immer mehr zur Luftnummer.



Bei mir läuft Tombraider mit ner 2070 auf max in WQHD mit >40 FPS, die Höhlen sind wohl nicht optimiert.


----------



## gaussmath (18. August 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft Tombraider mit ner 2070 auf max in WQHD mit >40 FPS, die Höhlen sind wohl nicht optimiert.



Such du dir mal passende Szenarien raus, ich betrachte es allgemein. Benchmarks macht man nun mal nach dem Worst Case Prinzip.

Außerdem, zeig doch mal, dass du >40 FPS hast mit einer RTX 2070.  Poste die Frametimes, die Szene und die Settings, damit man was zum reproduzieren und vergleichen hat. Bis jetzt kamen von dir nur kühne Behauptungen.

Edit: So, du Nase. Ich habe jetzt nochmal die ganz normale Kampagne gebencht. Und zwar mit 2560x1440p und RT auf Ultra. Die Szene ist auf einem Screenshot mit der Position auf der Map.

Wurde scheinbar beim Optimieren vergessen.


----------



## HisN (18. August 2019)

Ist "max" jetzt mit DLSS oder ohne? Wenn mit, dann ist es ja eher aufgepumptes FHD


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. August 2019)

Gamescom 2019: Minecraft and Dying Light 2 Add Ray Tracing. Plus Ray Tracing Trailers and Screenshots For Watch Dogs: Legion, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare, Control, Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines 2, and More


----------



## RX480 (19. August 2019)

Was braucht man dann Minimum für ne Graka für 1440p? (am Ende war ja nur Werbung für ne 2080s)


----------



## Schak28 (19. August 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Gamescom 2019: Minecraft and Dying Light 2 Add Ray Tracing. Plus Ray Tracing Trailers and Screenshots For Watch Dogs: Legion, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare, Control, Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines 2, and More



Freut mich wenn ich lese das es weiter geht mit der Unterstützung  
Sind viele Titel darunter die mich interessieren.


----------



## IphoneBenz (19. August 2019)

Man kann auch in 1440p mit der 2070/S spielen. Sollte halt nur die Regler etwas bedienen. Gerade in Metro brauche ich kein extrem Preset weil es für mich genauso aussieht aber nur 20Fps frisst. In UHD mit RT Hoch und Preset Hoch/Ultra (kommt auf das Gebiet an) hält man die 60fps mit der ti. Da wird eine 2070s das auch in 1440p schaffen. 
Es muss nicht immer alles Max. Ultra sein. In AC Odyssee dasselbe, nur ein wenig auf Hoch anstelle von Sehr hoch und ich habe feinstes 4K. 

Für mich ist CP2077 echt der RT Titel schlechthin der kommen soll. So ein geiles Szenario. Eine Disco mit RT Beleuchtung  
Bis auf COD interessiert mich der Rest leider weniger. Aber werde sie wohl dennoch mal testen


----------



## RX480 (19. August 2019)

Bei COD gefallen mir die Gesichter mit Abstand am Besten. Wirkt dadurch viel realer. (egal ob RT on/off)


----------



## Schak28 (19. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei COD gefallen mir die Gesichter mit Abstand am Besten. Wirkt dadurch viel realer. (egal ob RT on/off)



Ich finds ja immer lustig wie sich gleich über RT beschwert wird wenn’s in einem neuen Spiel intrigiert wird. Ich kann die Leute einfach nicht verstehen ?!


----------



## RX480 (19. August 2019)

Ich habe jetzt nix gegen RT gesagt bei COD. Wer genug fps hat kann ja RT nutzen.


----------



## Schak28 (19. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nix gegen RT gesagt bei COD. Wer genug fps hat kann ja RT nutzen.



Nein nicht falsch verstehen ! Ich hab auf keinen Fall dich auf irgend eine Weise damit angesprochen! 

Das war jetzt nur eine allgemeine Aussage was man so unten den RT news liest.

Gut hätte ich besser formulieren sollen


----------



## RX480 (19. August 2019)

Ok, Danke.

Im News-Bereich gehts wohl eher  mehr ums Geld und die Frage ob RT ne Gen zu früh kommt.(Es fehlen ja auch Ultimate Monis<999)
Mal schauen, was Stadia heute erzählt. Die haben wohl RT noch net an Board.
Mit der PS5 wirds dann wohl allgemein aufwärts gehen mit RT.


----------



## Schak28 (19. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ok, Danke.
> 
> Im News-Bereich gehts wohl eher  mehr ums Geld und die Frage ob RT ne Gen zu früh kommt.(Es fehlen ja auch Ultimate Monis<999)
> Mal schauen, was Stadia heute erzählt. Die haben wohl RT noch net an Board.
> Mit der PS5 wirds dann wohl allgemein aufwärts gehen mit RT.



Das stimmt da gehts eher mehr ums Geld. Aber neue Technik kostet halt immer mehr. 
Wieso dann RT unnötig sein soll ist für mich nicht begreiflich  
Jeder muss wissen ob es sich für einen lohnt mehr Geld auszugeben.


----------



## RX480 (19. August 2019)

Ich denke es ist eine Frage der Neugierde. Das darf dann mal nen Schein mehr kosten. (Ging mir 2017 mit HDR ähnlich)
Und wir hätten immer noch kein Rad erfunden.

Manchmal brauchts auch Enthusiasmus. Mich freuts auf jeden Fall das mit der RTX die Leute indirekt über HDR nachdenken.
Und nebenbei Vulkan anschieben.


----------



## IphoneBenz (19. August 2019)

HDR ist ja auch super. Zum Glück hab ich da ein guten Tv. PC Monitore sind ja alles andere als günstig mit HDR und 1000nits. 

Wie kommst du darauf das RTX auch HDR anstößt?  
Also wie darf ich das verstehen oder wo ist da die Verbindung? Nur aus Neugier.


----------



## RX480 (19. August 2019)

Die RTX kann HDR verlustfrei mit den selben fps darstellen. Pascal net in jedem Game. 
Dann gibts auch echte Qualitätsunterschiede von Game zu Game. Das war in MEA mit Half 16 on/off ganz gravierend.
Pascal benutzt ne Colorkompression wo net alle Farben mit 10bit oder 8bit+Dithering rüber kommen.

Vermutlich sind manche Games auch heute net mit vollem Farbraum. (funzen dann besser auf Pascal)
Das hat mit Sicherheit die Entwicklung am PC aufgehalten, wo es die Konsolen schon lange konnten.

Für Einsteiger reicht eigentlich HDR600 am PC. Im Wozi ist sicher mehr besser wg. der Helligkeit.


----------



## IphoneBenz (19. August 2019)

Alles klar danke für die Info. 
MEA war für mich seltsam, sehr übersättigt das Game und hab bis heute nicht die Schlacht in Meridian beendet  
Finde es in den AC:Os sehr schön, zumindest ist es „Krebs“ für MICH wenn es mal ohne startet. 
Diese 2 Games rauben mir auch oft den Nerv...


----------



## RX480 (19. August 2019)

Theoretisch hat W10 ja den Gamemodus.
Dort sollte man für jedes Game nochmal das HDR nachstellen können.
Leider nur die Wahl zw. Hell und Dunkel-Design, was auch immer Das sein soll.
edit: Hat vermutlich doch nix mit HDR zu tun.


----------



## bagebooM (19. August 2019)

vater meiner freundin musste vor kurzem hdr monitor kaufen da der alte der eine sichtbar bessere bq hatte schrott war. Mich überueuzt hdr nicht, sieht wie ein fremdkörper aus und ist sehr künstlich dieser effekt, braucht kein mencch.

es kann sein das sehr teure monitore das besser können aber bei billigen ist das unbrauchbar. lasst euch von marketing und günstigen angeboten nicht blenden versaut PQ und kst nicht zu gebrauchen.

ab 1000€ wirds vielleicht interessant aber wer hat schon so viel geld für monitor?????


----------



## bagebooM (19. August 2019)

Schak28 schrieb:


> Freut mich wenn ich lese das es weiter geht mit der Unterstützung
> Sind viele Titel darunter die mich interessieren.



watch dohs legion sieht schön aus, riesiger unterschied und bei anderen eigentlich auch.


----------



## IphoneBenz (19. August 2019)

Weed93, Nosferatu? 3. Account jetzt ?:/ 

Meiner Meinung nach ist es eher realistischer wenn es gut umgesetzt ist. Dinge „blenden“ die auch in real blenden sollten. 

@Rx480 

Meinst du die HDR Einstellungen bei Win? Die sind doch nur für die SDR Inhalte zuständig wenn jene kein HDR unterstützen. Wenn du das meinen solltest.


----------



## bagebooM (19. August 2019)

danke das ich so nett wurde begrüßt von dir.  das ist meine erste hier, warum ich sollten machen mehr??? Ich verstehe das nicht
Mir einfach nicht gefallen bei billigen monitoren diese effekt.

Der vater meiner freundin haben nur 449 bezahlt vielleicht ist deshalb so schlecht die bildqualität???
Meine alter Monitor ist von 2008 und haben viele farbenfrohenere und schärfere bild.   Marke ist HP und spiegelt stark aber mir egal, entspiegelt farben ind verwaschen und verlieren kontrast.

Er ist auch nicht so zufrieden aber das war nummer 1 im Monitor-test


----------



## RX480 (19. August 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> @Rx480
> Meinst du die HDR Einstellungen bei Win? Die sind doch nur für die SDR Inhalte zuständig wenn jene kein HDR unterstützen. Wenn du das meinen solltest.



Bsp. Startbildschirm von Valley 
dann erstmal :
Mit Win+G geht der GamingModus an, dort obenRechts gibts Einstellungen. 
Klick aufs Rädchen und man hat nochmal die Wahl zw. Design hell+dunkel.

Außerdem kann man als Game merken aktivieren, Was u.U. für die Thread-Priorität günstig ist.
Kann leider keinen Schnappschuss davon machen.


----------



## bagebooM (19. August 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist es eher realistischer wenn es gut umgesetzt ist. Dinge „blenden“ die auch in real blenden sollten.
> 
> @Rx480



ich haben gesehen in fünf spielen und sah ohne hdr immer besser aus!!! vielleicht  muss man einfach sehr viel geld ausgeben damit ist in oordnung Bild???
wir waren alle enttäuscht, sogar meine freundin die sich mehr für klamotten und make-up interessiert hat das gesehen. Bei meine Monitor viel bessere bildqualitaet und elf jahre alt, wie kann sein???


----------



## RX480 (19. August 2019)

Kommt sicher aufs Game und den Moni an. Unter HDR600 ist sicher zuwenig.
Man müsste beim jeweiligen Moni auch in Threads schauen, ob die Firmware aktuell ist und User evtl. noch Was verstellt haben.
Wobei heute eigentlich schon mehr  ab Werk funzen müsste als 2017. (da habe ich nochmal die Firmware gewechselt).

Beim uralten Crysis sind mir ohne HDR die Farben der Vegetation zu übertrieben. Durch HDR bleibts natürlicher.
Ähnlich siehts bei Valley aus.

Nach m.E. hat MS auch mit 1809 +1903 immer mal die Einstellungen etwas geändert.
HDR ist jetzt bei mehr alten Games/Benchmarks permanent an als früher.
(spiele immer mit Vollbild)

Das kann natürlich bei NV ganz anders sein als bei meinem 56cf.


----------



## bagebooM (19. August 2019)

oder qualität haben allgemein stark nachgelassen bei hardwareprodukten in letzten jahren??? 
HP war damals klar beste bild, habe in MM verglichen zwei stunden und laufen immer noch. entspiegelte display hatte graues, langweiliges Bild, hat mir nicht gefallen.
Ich denke das ist grund, früher hatten bauteile zum beispiel viel höhere qualität, viel weniger made in china
Ich bin auch auf hifi-forum angemeldet und diese horrorstorys von fernsehern die 2000.- gekostet haben und alle kurz nacg garantieablauf kaputt gegeangen sind sind lang


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (19. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
gibts schon Neuigkeiten bezüglich einer Super 2080 ti ? Warte sehnsüchtig nach so einer Karte.
Viele Grüße,
Schnitzel


----------



## RX480 (20. August 2019)

Kleine Ergänzung zu Gestern:
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare's RTX support won't be available in most multiplayer modes | OC3D News


----------



## gaussmath (20. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kleine Ergänzung zu Gestern:
> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare's RTX support won't be available in most multiplayer modes | OC3D News



Wundert mich nicht. Der, der RTX einschaltet, ist dann Kanonenfutter für die anderen. Klassisches Raytracing-Opfer...


----------



## RX480 (20. August 2019)

Solltest Du net in Spiegelungen die Anderen eher sehen?
(für die Modis, wo Es geht)


----------



## gaussmath (20. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Solltest Du net in Spiegelungen die Anderen eher sehen?



Es sollen ja nur die Schatten geraytraced werden, so wie bei SoTR. Kann natürlich auch einfach sein, dass kein Budget für die Optimierung der MP Maps vorhanden ist. Das Argument mit der Performance war eher ein Scherz von mir, denn es kann schließlich jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er das Feature einschaltet und Opfer sein will.


----------



## RX480 (20. August 2019)

Nee,
Alles gut.

RT-Opfer klingt sogar ganz nett. (deswegen auch geliked)


----------



## IICARUS (20. August 2019)

Habe keine Probleme damit.

Klar kann ich dann nicht erwarten die selben FPS als ohne zu erreichen und so ein großen Unterschied kann ich dann auch nicht ersehen so das ich meist dann RTX nicht aktiv habe. Habe mir meine Grafikkarte aber als Upgrade zu meiner 1070 Grafikkarte gekauft um mehr Leistung zu erhalten. RTX war mir in diesem Sinn daher auch egal. Nur da es dann mit dabei war habe ich natürlich einige Spiele damit probiert um ggf. selbst zu sehen was es an Unterschied ergeben wird. Seitdem auch noch das DLSS dazu gekommen ist läuft es eindeutig auch besser und auch mit mehr FPS.

Aber im allgemeinem ist mir heute RTX immer noch nicht so wichtig.

Möglich das sich dieses in ein paar Jahren ändern wird sollte es damit noch besser laufen.
Kann mich noch anfänglich an DX12 erinnern, was damals auch noch nicht optimal lief und auch die FPS verschlechterte. Heute läuft es sehr gut und die 2080 Grafikkarte hat damit keinerlei Probleme mehr. Ich lass daher DX12 meist auch immer mit laufen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. August 2019)

nich schlecht

NVIDIA GeForce "Gamescom" Game Ready 436.02 WHQL - VideoCardz.com


----------



## IphoneBenz (20. August 2019)

Schöne Sache. Dann läuft BF5 wohl dann auch nun besser auf Nvdia als AMD. Nur eine Aussage die man bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen soll


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. August 2019)

Forza mit der 2080Ti in 4K is ne krasse Verbesserung


----------



## IphoneBenz (20. August 2019)

Gerade eine Inno3D 980 für ein Freund wieder flott kriegen. Die lief nicht mehr nachdem er sich mit ein BIOS Flash versucht hat. 
Dreckig wie Sau war sie auch. 

Kriegt man sowas wieder einfach hin ? Oder kann er die auch verbrannt haben?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. August 2019)

Wenn sie nach dem Bios Flash nicht mehr ging, hast vermutlich sehr schlechte Karten die wieder ans laufen zu kriegen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. August 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Gerade eine Inno3D 980 für ein Freund wieder flott kriegen. Die lief nicht mehr nachdem er sich mit ein BIOS Flash versucht hat.
> Dreckig wie Sau war sie auch.
> 
> Kriegt man sowas wieder einfach hin ? Oder kann er die auch verbrannt haben?



hast du das alte Bios?

dann Monitor über die IGPU laufen lassen und das alte Bios mal wieder rauf flashen


----------



## IphoneBenz (20. August 2019)

Kann ich die nicht einfach in den unteren Slot stecken ? 
Passen tut es.
Nur sobald ich den Win Pin eingebe stürzt der Rechner ab. Geht nicht oder ? :/

EDIT: 

Habe die Karte jetzt nur über den PCIE laufen und ich komme ins Windows. 
Im Treiber sehe ich die Karte nicht aber GPU Z erkennt sie. 

Was könnte das Problem sein? Kann ich auch so das BIOS zurücksetzen? 

Danke euch.

Es ist eine Inno3D X3 aber hier steht EVGA und andere Sachen (RAM z.B.) die komisch aussehen. 
Wie kann ich das BIOS auf die Karte denn laden? Noch nie sowas gemacht.

Edit: Mit einem 6Pol Stecker startet sie aber mit 2x6Pol komme ich nicht in Windows.

Ich finde einiges im Internet aber ich sehe nichts wo ich bestimmen kann welche GraKa es sein soll die es betrifft bzw ob ich das bestimmen kann. 
Hab hier eine 1250€ GraKa drin, das soll Save sein das die 980 geflasht wird.


Edit: GELÖST. Karte ist RIP.


----------



## RX480 (21. August 2019)

Zu HDR: Im Q4 sollen schnelle 4k-Monis mit DSC kommen. Damit fällt die Limitierung auf YUV, bzw. RGB-98Hz. 
Gamescom 2019: Asus-Monitore von 17 Zoll mit Tripod bis 65 Zoll mit FALD - ComputerBase

Die Preise klingen auch ganz angemessen.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (22. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
gibts schon neue Hinweise auf eine super 2080 ti ? Ein Release vor Weihnachten wäre sehr schön.
Viele Grüße,
Schnitzel


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. August 2019)

Eine RTX 2180/3080ti (oder wie auch immer der Nachfolger heisen würde) wäre mir zu Wäre mir lieber als eine minimal schnellere RTX2080ti.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (22. August 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Eine RTX 2180/3080ti (oder wie auch immer der Nachfolger heisen würde) wäre mir zu Wäre mir lieber als eine minimal schnellere RTX2080ti.



So eine Grafikkarte wäre auch supi, befürchte aber, dass da vor Mitte 2020 nichts kommen wird;
und mehr Ram wäre auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. August 2019)

Wenn du mehr Ram brauchst kauf die nur "etwas" teurere RTX Titan


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (22. August 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Wenn du mehr Ram brauchst kauf die nur "etwas" teurere RTX Titan



Hehe, ja 24 gb wäre nicht schlecht, nur leider sprengt die Graka mein Budget


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. August 2019)

Ich habe mir ernsthaft Überlegt sie zu kaufen. Aber für das bisschen mehr Leistung in Spielen, fast doppelt so viel ausgeben. Das sah ich dann auch nicht ein.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (22. August 2019)

mal schauen, was Mitte nächstes Jahres rauskommt (3080) oder etwas später (3080ti); da ich aber Ende des Jahres
aufrüsten wollte, wirds dann wahrscheinlich eine 2080 ti (mit oder ohne super) werden


----------



## bagebooM (23. August 2019)

wasist ist diese anti-lag bei mir geben es zwei einstellunegn´ normal und ultra.
welche ist sinvoller??? Danke sehr
spector hat von 0 auf 1 gestellt


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. August 2019)

Probieren geht über studieren. 
Teste es doch mal und sage uns deine Erfahrung. 
Ich habe es in AC Odyssee getestet und es war mies. Harte Spikes, zwar weniger Latenz aber nicht ertragbar die Spikes.


----------



## bagebooM (23. August 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Probieren geht über studieren.
> Teste es doch mal und sage uns deine Erfahrung.
> Ich habe es in AC Odyssee getestet und es war mies. Harte Spikes, zwar weniger Latenz aber nicht ertragbar die Spikes.



sonntag ich werde das mal testen und berichten.


----------



## RX480 (23. August 2019)

How to Enable Ultra-Low Latency Mode for NVIDIA Graphics

Traditionell benutzt NV eigentlich Doublebuffer. Ultra ist quasi ganz ohne Buffer.
Doublebuffer glättet die Frametimes bei Szenen mit Streaming wohl besser.(auch am Gsync-Moni)
Ohne Gsync nutzen Viele sogar Vsync+Triplebuffer für gleichmäßige Frametimes.
Mit Fps > Hz(Moni) kann man auch Fastsync nutzen.

Der Wechselbereich zw. Gsync und Fastsync ist meist unruhig. (z.Bsp. 142-146Hz oder 58-62 je nach Moni)
Deswegen sollte man entweder in dem Einem oder anderen Bereich bleiben.




RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> "GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce RTX T10-8 (TU102)"
> 比屋定さんの戯れ言@Komachi auf Twitter: "[AIDA64] Version: 6.00.5151 beta (Aug 14, 2019)
> [url]https://t.co/lcJcTp9SA1
> >GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce RTX T10-8 (TU102).… https://t.co/bP8kv0SQ1S"[/url]



https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefo...uper-Variante-laeuft-bei-Geforce-Now-1330168/
Wird wohl für die neue RT-Funktionalität gebraucht.


----------



## gaussmath (25. August 2019)

Der neue Treiber 436.02 stellt eine Optimierung da, wenn negative Vorzeichen auch als Optimierung gelten. Ich habe einzig in WWZ Performancesteigerungen, ansonsten Einbrüche und Stuttering in Forza Horizon 4 Demo. BFV und Strange Brigade laufen wie zuvor.

Forza Horizon 4 (3440x1440, integrierter Benchmark der Demo):
431.60 -> 128.6 Average und 113.9 Min
436.02  -> 112.1 Average und 97.2 Min
*
Wichtiger Hinweis: die Demo ist scheinbar nicht vergleichbar mit dem Hauptspiel.*

Battlefield V (4k, kein RT, custom Scene):
431.60 -> 85.2 Average und 73.0 Min (P1=1% Perzentil)
436.02  -> 85.1 Average und 73.6 Min (P1=1% Perzentil)

Strange Brigade Vulkan (4k, custom Scene):
431.60 -> 133.0 Average und 113.3 Min (P1=1% Perzentil)
436.02  -> 135.5 Average und 112.4 Min (P1=1% Perzentil)

WWZ (4k, custom Scene):
431.60 -> 163. 3 Average und 137.2 Min (P1=1% Perzentil)
436.02  ->177.9 Average und 150.7 Min (P1=1% Perzentil)


----------



## Gurdi (25. August 2019)

Endlich mal Substanz, doch durchwachsener als kolportiert.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (25. August 2019)

YouTube

Hab aber auch 10-15% mehr Leistung in Forza Horizon 4.
Wo x8 MSAA in 4k noch dauerhaft unter 60FPS waren habe ich nun stabile 60FPS mit x8 MSAA

Ich denke du bist die Ausnahme mit weniger Leistung in  Forza Horizon 4.


Die Demo von Forza basiert auf einem 2 Jahren alten Build.
Optimierungen greifen nur auf der "ForzaHorizon4.exe"


----------



## gaussmath (25. August 2019)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> Ich denke du bist die Ausnahme mit weniger Leistung in  Forza Horizon 4.



Das hoffe ich. Das Stuttering ist wirklich übel. Ich schneide das gerade mal mit. Moment...

Edit: Manchmal passieren halt unerklärliche Dinge, aber das Stuttering ist weg. Ich hatte allerdings nach dem Treiber-Update ein Neustart gemacht. Mach ich immer, zur Sicherheit. Die Performance ist dennoch schlechter!


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (25. August 2019)

Wie gesagt das wird wohl nur an der Demo liegen und nicht am Treiber.
Die Demo wurde seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr aktualisiert und hat evtl.. Probleme mit aktuellen Windows Builds.


----------



## gaussmath (25. August 2019)

Strange Brigade läuft mir DX12 deutlich besser. Hatte vorher Vulkan gebencht.

Edit: Wie oft muss man eigentlich neustarten? Jetzt läuft Strange Brigade unter Vulkan mit vergleichbarer Performance wie vorher. Aber besser ist es nicht. Ich werde es oben noch korrigieren.


----------



## DaHell63 (25. August 2019)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> Wie gesagt das wird wohl nur an der Demo liegen und nicht am Treiber.
> Die Demo wurde seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr aktualisiert und hat evtl.. Probleme mit aktuellen Windows Builds.



Die Demo läuft ein wenig schlechter als die Vollversion. Der User @meckswell hat da mal mit seinem PC verglichen. Ist aber nich die Welt.
Forum de Luxx
Forum de Luxx


----------



## RX480 (26. August 2019)

Das ist ein gutes Bsp. im Luxx für nen 144Hz-Moni. In der Version 904 (Demo ?) gabs Dips unter 144 Fps.
Da müsste man den Wechsel von Fastsync auf Gsync eigentlich sehen können.

 Ein 165Hz-Moni wäre in dem Fall ruhiger, weil immer im Gsync-Bereich. (bei nem Fps-Limit von 163)

btw.
HDMi 2.1 scheint meist erst mit 8k zu kommen. (zumindestens bei Samsung)
Ausnahme der LG C9. 
LG C9 gegen Samsung Q90R: Top-Modelle im Vergleich - CHIP
LG OLED 55C97LA Test - CHIP
Samsung GQ65Q90R Test - CHIP

edit:
Für  die Ti´s wird anscheinend Cyberpunk 2077 mit RT gut funzen:
Cyberpunk 2077 Deep Dive Video – Gameplay-Video mit Echtzeit-Raytracing auf einer GeForce RTX 2080 Ti – igor sLAB


----------



## gaussmath (7. September 2019)

Ich habe mal das neue DLC (Two Colonels) von Metro Exodus gebencht. Die gewählte Benchszene ist vom Büro des Generals ausgehend rauf zur Silvesterparty bis der Oberst auf seinen Sohn trifft. Die FPS brechen  in diese Szene am stärksten ein. Das ist zumindest meine Beobachtung. 

Ich habe mich dazu entschieden, DLSS abzuschalten und dafür die Renderskalierung auf 80% zu stellen. Der GeForce Experience Sharpening Filter ist aktiviert und soll dieses Manko weitestgehend ausgleichen. Effektiv liegt man von der Anzahl der Pixel dann bei ca. QHD.

Es gab Aussagen im Forum, dass die Frametimes im Zuge des DLCs verbessert wurden. Da Probleme mit Frametimes jedoch im Grunde immer in Außenarealen auftraten, kann man keine Verbesserung nachweisen, da die Geschehnisse des DLCs nicht in Außenarealen, sondern in der Metro stattfinden. Die  Entwickler haben mit diversen Tricks die Performance der Berechnung von Bleuchtungseffekten durch brennende und sich bewegende Objekte verbessert. Das greift aber nicht bei der GI von Außenarealen.

Anbei die Frametimes mit CapFrameX aufgezeichnet. Da es sich um das Flagschiff der RTX Reihe handelt, fällt es mir schwer, die gebotene Performance als gut zu bezeichnen. Nichtsdestotrotz fühlte es sich nicht ruckelig an beim spielen, so dass man von ausreichender Performance sprechen kann.

Edit: Die Settings sieht man auf dem CX Screenshot. Ich möchte betonen, dass *keine Ultra* Settings verwendet wurden.

Edit2: Das Spiel ist mit dem aktuellen Stand eine Katastrophe. Abstürze bei Veränderung jeder noch so kleinen Grafikeinstellung. Außerdem Abstürze beim Tabben zu Windows oder anderen Anwendungen.


----------



## Bullelet (7. September 2019)

selbes ist mich auch aufgefallen sowohl mit 2060 sowie 2080 in Full HD


----------



## gaussmath (7. September 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> selbes ist mich auch aufgefallen sowohl mit 2060 sowie 2080 in Full HD



Ich würde ja gerne mal Benchmarks einer RTX 2060 sehen.


----------



## Bullelet (7. September 2019)

Die ist mittlerweile verkauft


----------



## pietcux (7. September 2019)

@gaussmath hast du die Steam oder die Epic Version?


----------



## gaussmath (7. September 2019)

pietcux schrieb:


> @gaussmath hast du die Steam oder die Epic Version?



Spielt das eine Rolle? Ich habe die Epic Version.


----------



## pietcux (7. September 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Spielt das eine Rolle? Ich habe die Epic Version.



Ich habe die gleichen Probleme mit der Steam Version. Also offensichtlich nicht. Hatte die Hoffnung, dass das noch irgendwann besser wird, wenn Steam richtig nachpatcht. War wohl nichts.


----------



## owned139 (7. September 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Edit2: Das Spiel ist mit dem aktuellen Stand eine Katastrophe. Abstürze bei Veränderung jeder noch so kleinen Grafikeinstellung. Außerdem Abstürze beim Tabben zu Windows oder anderen Anwendungen.



Joa. Control ist das einzige Game mit RT, das zur Zeit flüssig läuft.



gaussmath schrieb:


> Edit: Manchmal passieren halt unerklärliche Dinge, aber das Stuttering ist weg. Ich hatte allerdings nach dem Treiber-Update ein Neustart gemacht. Mach ich immer, zur Sicherheit. Die Performance ist dennoch schlechter!



ISLC schon mal probiert? Windows 10 hat eine ultraschlechte Memoryverwaltung.


----------



## gaussmath (7. September 2019)

pietcux schrieb:


> Ich habe die gleichen Probleme...



Meinst du die Abstürze? Das ist bei mir seit dem vorletzten Update so. Sehr nervig!



owned139 schrieb:


> ISLC schon mal probiert? Windows 10 hat eine ultraschlechte Memoryverwaltung.



Ich habe 32GB RAM. Meinst du das bringt was? Wenn Probleme tatsächlich dauerhaft bestanden auf meinem Sys, lag es meistens nicht an Memory Lags.


----------



## owned139 (7. September 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich habe 32GB RAM. Meinst du das bringt was? Wenn Probleme tatsächlich dauerhaft bestanden auf meinem Sys, lag es meistens nicht an Memory Lags.



Ja daran liegt es. Habe doch selber 32GB RAM und manchmal auch die Probleme. Wenn du was runterlädst, dann ballert dir Windows das in den freien Speicher und gibt ihn erst frei, wenn er benötigt wird. ISLC sorgt dafür, dass er sofort freigegeben wird.
Teste es halt einfach aus. Sobald die Ruckler auftreten, starte ISLC und purge den Stanby Cache. Sind die Ruckler weg, darfste dich bei M$ bedanken.


----------



## pietcux (7. September 2019)

Ich habe etwas zum Beheben von Stuttering unter DX12 gefunden: 

Exploit in der Windows Suche eingeben.
Exploit Schutz auswählen
Man muß die jeweilige Game Exe unter "Programm zum Anpassen hinzufügen" hinzufügen.


Dann bearbeiten klicken und unter dem Punkt "Ablaufsteuerungsschutz" Systemeinstellungen außer Kraft setzen" auswählen und auf aus stellen.
Dann halt noch anwenden klicken.
Ich habe es ausprobiert, die Frametimes Einbrüche sind weg, halt nur noch wenn man stirbt (leider oft)
Hier noch zwei Bilder dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es sollte auch bei The Division 1 und 2 gute Wirkung haben aber auch bei den anderen DXR Titeln. Werd ich morgen mal anschauen.
Hier noch die Quelle:
YouTube


----------



## pietcux (7. September 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Meinst du die Abstürze? Das ist bei mir seit dem vorletzten Update so. Sehr nervig!.



Ja der fix dafür wurde von Valve nie eingespielt. Also bei mir stürzt es regelmäßig ab wenn ich zu viel ändere oder bei ALT/TAB.


----------



## gaussmath (8. September 2019)

Ich weiß nicht, welche Probleme ihr mit Memory Lags habt. Ihr werdet sicherlich welche haben, wenn diese Maßnahmen Wirkung zeigen. Den Spikes von denen ich spreche, kommt man bei, indem man RT deaktiviert. Memory Lags zeigen eine ganz andere Chrakteristik im Frametimegraphen: zufällig eingestreut, mit relativ großen Abständen und starken Ausschlägen.


----------



## openSUSE (8. September 2019)

pietcux schrieb:


> Ich habe etwas zum Beheben von Stuttering unter DX12 gefunden:
> 
> Exploit in der Windows Suche eingeben.
> Exploit Schutz auswählen
> ...


Ich kenne kein Spiel das Control Flow Guard nutzt, daher ist es schlicht ein Placebo.
Damit CFG (Control Flow Guard) wirksam wird, muss es von dem jeweiligem Programm/DLL auch angesprochen werden, die einfachste form wäre mit Compilerschalter.
Es ist mir aber kein Spiel bekannt wo CFG genutzt wird. BF V, The Division 1u.2, ... nutzen es definitiv nicht! 
Auch stellt von denen die sagen es würde was nutzen CFG für dieses oder jenes Spiel zu deaktiviern keinerlei Messungen bereit zB FPS,Latenz, Varianz usw alles fehlanzeige.

Wenn man sich mit CFG=aus besser fühlt, kann man es aber ruhig für jedes Spiel abschalten, es ändert schlich nichts da es eh nicht genutzt wird.
Systemweit sollte man es aber unbedingt an lassen.


----------



## pietcux (8. September 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ich kenne kein Spiel das Control Flow Guard nutzt, daher ist es schlicht ein Placebo.
> Damit CFG (Control Flow Guard) wirksam wird, muss es von dem jeweiligem Programm/DLL auch angesprochen werden, die einfachste form wäre mit Compilerschalter.
> Es ist mir aber kein Spiel bekannt wo CFG genutzt wird. BF V, The Division 1u.2, ... nutzen es definitiv nicht!
> Auch stellt von denen die sagen es würde was nutzen CFG für dieses oder jenes Spiel zu deaktiviern keinerlei Messungen bereit zB FPS,Latenz, Varianz usw alles fehlanzeige.
> ...



Würde es dir etwas ausmachen, es einfach mal zu testen?


----------



## owned139 (8. September 2019)

pietcux schrieb:


> Würde es dir etwas ausmachen, es einfach mal zu testen?



Hab ich vor langer Zeit schon und hat im Falle von Metro nichts geändert.
Du solltest dir keine Videos von Joker anschauen. Der Typ hat keinen Plan wovon er redet.
Bei seinem Benchmark zwischen dem 9900K und dem Ryzen 2700 war der Ryzen 10 FPS schneller in AC:O. Sagt eigentlich schon alles...


----------



## pietcux (8. September 2019)

owned139 schrieb:


> Hab ich vor langer Zeit schon und hat im Falle von Metro nichts geändert.
> Du solltest dir keine Videos von Joker anschauen. Der Typ hat keinen Plan wovon er redet.
> Bei seinem Benchmark zwischen dem 9900K und dem Ryzen 2700 war der Ryzen 10 FPS schneller in AC:O. Sagt eigentlich schon alles...



Ich habe noch nie wascvon dem gesehen vorher. Hier war er ja nur der Übermittler, nicht der Tester. Ich werd die Sache mal im Auge behalten, gestern Nacht lief Control sehr smooth. Habe aber vorher grad noch das Bios meines boards upgedated, ev lags ja auch daran....


----------



## gaussmath (8. September 2019)

Seitdem ich den 3900X habe, kann ich über Memory Lags nicht mehr klagen. Das liegt sehr wahrscheinlich an dem großen L3 Cache.


----------



## pietcux (8. September 2019)

Asche auf mein Haupt! Ich habe Control Flow Guard wieder deaktiviert für Control und das Stuttering ist immer noch verschwunden. Dann war es wohl das neue BIOS für mein C6H Board. Bin von Version 7106 auf Version 7403 gegangen. Auch gut wenn es gegen das Stuttering hilft.


----------



## derneuemann (9. September 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, welche Probleme ihr mit Memory Lags habt. Ihr werdet sicherlich welche haben, wenn diese Maßnahmen Wirkung zeigen. Den Spikes von denen ich spreche, kommt man bei, indem man RT deaktiviert. Memory Lags zeigen eine ganz andere Chrakteristik im Frametimegraphen: zufällig eingestreut, mit relativ großen Abständen und starken Ausschlägen.



Zu Pauschal, das kann sich unterschiedlich zeigen.


----------



## gaussmath (9. September 2019)

Ich habe gestern noch ein wenig SotTR (Extra Gräber) gespielt. Ich kann es mir nicht anders erklären, aber die Gräber müssen unterschiedlich optimiert sein. Eines der letzten Gräber lief überhaupt nicht rund. Ich musste RT abschalten. Die Mikroruckler haben mich genervt. DLSS war übrigens sogar an. Ohne RT waren die Average FPS gar nicht mal so viel höher. Aber Average FPS entscheiden halt nicht über ein flüssiges Spieleerlebnis. 

Es ist aber nicht so dramatisch, denn der Gewinn an Bildqualität ist bei SotTR durch RT eh recht "überschaubar".


----------



## Bullelet (9. September 2019)

Aber das Spiel ist echt gut muss ich sagen auch mit den restlich Lichteffekten


----------



## wuchzael (9. September 2019)

Hab zwar keine Turing Karte und plane auch nicht eine zu kaufen, aber ich hab das hier gerade gefunden: Geaendertes Non-A-Chip BIOS aufgetaucht: Mehr Power Limit zum Nulltarif und Flashen fuer jedermann? | Update – igor sLAB

Falls jemand Bock zu tweaken hat und so .


Grüße!


----------



## pietcux (9. September 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Hab zwar keine Turing Karte und plane auch nicht eine zu kaufen, aber ich hab das hier gerade gefunden: Geaendertes Non-A-Chip BIOS aufgetaucht: Mehr Power Limit zum Nulltarif und Flashen fuer jedermann? | Update – igor sLAB
> 
> Falls jemand Bock zu tweaken hat und so .
> 
> ...



Schön, ich habe jedoch einen A Chip. Und meistens hat es einen Grund, dass es sortiert wird.


----------



## wuchzael (9. September 2019)

pietcux schrieb:


> Schön, ich habe jedoch einen A Chip. Und meistens hat es einen Grund, dass es sortiert wird.



Vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen - wollte das als leidenschaftlicher Tweaker nur mit den Turing Besitzern teilen, die ggf. auch Bock haben, noch Leistung aus ihrer Grafikkarte zu holen. Wollte dich als A-Chip-Besitzer damit ja nicht beleidigen oder so .


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (9. September 2019)

579€ als Unterbau für h2o ist schon sinnvoller als ne 2070s ohne Möglichkeit zum Flashen.
Der Hunni für den Waterblock rentiert sich auf jeden Fall.

Man darf ja net vergessen, das der Takt auch stark an der Temp. hängt.
(siehe IIcarus)


----------



## pietcux (9. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> 579€ als Unterbau für h2o ist schon sinnvoller als ne 2070s ohne Möglichkeit zum Flashen.
> Der Hunni für den Waterblock rentiert sich auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Man darf ja net vergessen, das der Takt auch stark an der Temp. hängt.
> (siehe IIcarus)



Also nen billigen B Chip mit Wasserkühlung übertakten?


----------



## Gurdi (10. September 2019)

pietcux schrieb:


> Also nen billigen B Chip mit Wasserkühlung übertakten?



Ja ein billiger B Chip dermit so einemFlash oh Wunder wahrscheinlich genau so schnell ist wie dein Premium A Chip der mal nen Hunni mehr gekostet hat

Jetzt malimErnst,worüber beschwerst du dich?Über nen Tipzum Flashen und Tweaken in nem Hardwareforum?


----------



## pietcux (10. September 2019)

Ich beschwer mich über gar nichts.


----------



## hwk (10. September 2019)

Hmm sogar ein Gainward BIOS wie passend, das könnte meiner Karte ja ganz gut schmecken, ist ja die Non-A Triple Fan. Vielleicht probier ich das mal aus.


----------



## IICARUS (10. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Man darf ja net vergessen, das der Takt auch stark an der Temp. hängt.
> (siehe IIcarus)


Das ist richtig, aber am ende machen 50-100 MHz mehr auch nicht viel aus und daher ist es jedenfalls eine Überlegung Wert ob man das Geld dazu ausgeben möchte und es sich auch loht. Denn das ganze fängt mit dem Kühler ab 100 Euro an, mich hat es z.B. damals inkl. Backplate und Zubehör für den Schlauch was ich noch verbauen musste 160 Euro gekostet.

In meinem Fall ging es mir eher darum auch die Grafikkarte über mein Loop laufen zu haben um die Lüftergeschwindigkeit durch meine verbaute Fläche an Radiatoren zu reduzieren. Daher stand eher der Punkt leiser zu werden an oberer Stelle.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. September 2019)

Gsync bald über HDMI?

LG OLED TVs to Receive NVIDIA G-SYNC Compatible Validation in Upcoming Software Update


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (10. September 2019)

Nur bei ausgewählten TVs/Monitoren mit angepasster firmware die das VRR Signal durch das HDMI Kabel Durchschleifen können.
Also in etwa wie bei HDMI FreeSync Monitoren, auch hier wurde die firmware angepasst damit FreeSync ausschließlich nur mit AMD Karten funktioniert.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. September 2019)

"If you don’t own a LG TV, but do own a display or TV that only supports Variable Refresh Rates via HDMI, you can try enabling HDMI VRR when the aforementioned driver is released. As these displays and TVs haven’t yet been through our comprehensive validation process, we can’t guarantee VRR will work, or work without issue."

LG’s Big-Screen 4K OLED TVs First To Be Validated For Superior G-SYNC Compatible Gaming


----------



## RX480 (10. September 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Denn das ganze fängt mit dem Kühler ab 100 Euro an, mich hat es z.B. damals inkl. Backplate



Gibt es denn keine Waterblocks, wo man die originale Backplate weiter nutzen kann ?
Ansonsten sollte doch ala nilssohn auch ein Barrow reichen.
Barrow BS NVG2080T PA, LRC RGB v2 Volle Abdeckung Grafikkarte Wasser Kuehlung Bloecke, fuer Gruender edition Nvidia RTX2080Ti/2080,-in Luefter & Kuehlung aus Computer und Buero bei Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Gruppe

btw.
Aktuell würde Deine Seahawk 748 kosten. Da denke ich doch ein Versuch mit der Aero wäre mal interessant.


----------



## blautemple (10. September 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> "If you don’t own a LG TV, but do own a display or TV that only supports Variable Refresh Rates via HDMI, you can try enabling HDMI VRR when the aforementioned driver is released. As these displays and TVs haven’t yet been through our comprehensive validation process, we can’t guarantee VRR will work, or work without issue."
> 
> LG’s Big-Screen 4K OLED TVs First To Be Validated For Superior G-SYNC Compatible Gaming



Klingt ja genau so wie bei Gsync Compatible über Displayport.


----------



## RX480 (10. September 2019)

Kann eigentlich der Samsung von IphoneBenz schon FS ?
Wäre mal interessant, ob Das mit dem kommenden Treiber funzt.
(bei Probs könnte man ja gern auf MotionBlurReduktion verzichten; im Sinne von P/L sicher akzeptabel)


----------



## IICARUS (10. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn keine Waterblocks, wo man die originale Backplate weiter nutzen kann ?


Kommt immer auf den Kühler mit an.
Zum Beispiel würden die Schrauben mit EK Kühler nicht mehr passen und man müsste sich selbst passende Schrauben besorgen.
Aber Barrow usw. bekommt man auch nicht mit 100 Euro. In der Regel muss man zwischen 120-160 Euro ohne eine Backplate rechnen.

Die einzige Ausnahmen sind Kühler von Aphacool, die gibt es sogar inkl. Backplate ab 100 Euro.
Aber dann hat es sich hierbei nicht um FullCover Kühler gehandelt. Aber ALC bietet mittlerweile für neue Grafikkarten auch Fullcover Kühler an.


----------



## RX480 (10. September 2019)

Weiss jetzt net wie das bei Euch so ist, evtl. machen die paar Euronen mehr für die EK-Backplate auch bessere Temps bei den VRM´s.
(also wer wirklich max. Ocen will, sollte dann doch net zu sparsam sein)


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (10. September 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> "If you don’t own a LG TV, but do own a display or TV that only supports Variable Refresh Rates via HDMI, you can try enabling HDMI VRR when the aforementioned driver is released. As these displays and TVs haven’t yet been through our comprehensive validation process, we can’t guarantee VRR will work, or work without issue."
> 
> LG’s Big-Screen 4K OLED TVs First To Be Validated For Superior G-SYNC Compatible Gaming



Treiber ist draußen und wie ich vermutet hab ist ein Firmware Update für das jeweilige Gerät zwingend erforderlich damit VRR über HDMI 2.0 funktioniert.



			
				hardwareluxx; schrieb:
			
		

> Damit die Fernseher G-Sync-kompatibel sind, muss zunächst die Firmware der Displays aktualisiert werden. Der südkoreanische Hersteller hat bekannt gegeben, allen Besitzern der betroffenen Geräte in den kommenden Wochen ein entsprechendes Update zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## IICARUS (10. September 2019)

Nicht wirklich, das meiste ist nur Optik.


----------



## IphoneBenz (10. September 2019)

YouTube

Fande es interessant.

Für die Leute die es ggf. betreffen kann.


----------



## RX480 (10. September 2019)

Funzt mit dem neuen Treiber Adaptive Sync an Deinem Samsung?


----------



## IphoneBenz (10. September 2019)

Hätte das gern an mein Samsung, wäre so geil 

Ist immer ein Krampf die Games stable 60 für Vsync zubekommen.


----------



## ShirKhan (10. September 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Hab zwar keine Turing Karte und plane auch nicht eine zu kaufen, aber ich hab das hier gerade gefunden: Geaendertes Non-A-Chip BIOS aufgetaucht: Mehr Power Limit zum Nulltarif und Flashen fuer jedermann? | Update – igor sLAB
> 
> Falls jemand Bock zu tweaken hat und so .



Igor schreibt dort: "Mittlerweile sind auch weitere BIOSe verschiedener RTX 2070 aufgetaucht, so von Palit und Gigabyte."

Hab die 2070er von Gigabyte und Palit bei Techpowerup daraufhin nach neuen BIOSen mit der Device ID 1F02  (Non-A) durchforstet, stoße aber nur auf das altbekannte Ausreißer-BIOS der Windforce, das anstatt 175/200 W 215/240 W bietet und auf meiner Non-A MSI-Karte schon seit letztem Winter Dienst tut, wie hier hinlänglich beschrieben.

Suche ich falsch?



RX480 schrieb:


> Ansonsten sollte doch ala nilssohn auch ein Barrow reichen.


Du hast meinen Namen richtig geschrieben. Dafür verleihe ich dir die bronzene Threadmedaille am Band.  Ansonsten bin ich IICARUS' Meinung: Es ist nie "nur" der Waterblock, und es gibt ihn auch nicht für 100 Euro.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (10. September 2019)

Man findet schon noch was, auch wenn es nur 225 Watt sind  
VGA Bios Collection: Palit RTX 2070 8 GB | TechPowerUp

Oder eben 2080er:
VGA Bios Collection: Gainward RTX 2080 8 GB | TechPowerUp

Das Problem ist aber, dass viele solche Karten mittlerweile haben und das BIOS nicht hochladen, weil sie es gar nicht bemerken.  Die ganzen Karten sind EOL und es ist vieles vor dem Bereinigen der Lager noch geflasht worden.  Allerdings haben nicht alle Boardpartner die BIOSe von NV noch mal proofen lassen.  Das Problem ist der langwierige Greenlight-Prozess, um eine Freigabe zu erhalten. Aber so manch einer, wie Gigabyte, haben einfach Evaluations-BIOSe auf den Karten "vergessen". 
Mit hatte gestern auch ein Boardpartner gesteckt, dass man die letzten 2070 vor dem Ende noch mal aufgehübscht hatte. Das waren allerdings fast alles Karten für SI-Büchsen.


----------



## pietcux (10. September 2019)

Es gibt einen neuen Treiber  436.30


----------



## IphoneBenz (10. September 2019)

Hätte ja mal lieber Updates zum UltraLowLatency. Das ist so mies, da sollte mal was gemacht werden.


----------



## hwk (11. September 2019)

Mit UltraLowLatency auf "Ultra" hab ich zumindest in Apex 0 und PUBG garkeine Probleme.

Das Gainward BIOS hab ich gestern auf meine Karte geflashed, sollte ja perfekt passen. Dann das Powertarget von 111% auf 130% gesetzt.
Das Afterburner Profil hab ich übernommen (mit Änderung der Device ID, weil die beim Flash verändert wurde).
Hab nur paar Benches getestet, bei 1V und 1995 MHz Takt nach dem aufheizen, rennt die Karte trotzdem ins PowerTarget im TimeSpy.
Im Superposition 4k Optimized sieht der Taktverlauf beim Original BIOS und dem neuen auch ähnlich aus, geht vereinzelt auf 1965MHz zurück. 

Die Ursache dafür scheint aber zu sein, dass die Lüftersteuerung mit dem "280 Watt" - BIOS scheinbar wesentlich zahmer ist. 
50% beim Originalbios entsprechen von der Drehzahl her ca 60% beim "280 Watt" BIOS, das hat sich auch in den Temperaturen widergespiegelt.

Originalbios Superposition 4K Optimized MaxTemp: 70°C
"280 Watt" BIOS Superposition 4K Optimized MaxTemp: 79°C

und wie gesagt, kein nennenswerter Unterschied im Taktverlauf oder der Punktzahl.

Ich bin jetzt erstmal wieder auf das Originalbios zurück, werde mich aber denke ich am Wochenende nochmal mit dem "280 Watt" BIOS beschäftigen, dann auch mit angepasster Lüfterkurve .


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. September 2019)

FormatC schrieb:


> Die ganzen Karten sind EOL und es ist vieles vor dem Bereinigen der Lager noch geflasht worden.



alle Turings oder nur die nicht versuperten?


----------



## pietcux (11. September 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> alle Turings oder nur die nicht versuperten?



Gute Frage. Die Angabe von @FormatC ist hier nicht eindeutig. Es geht aber wohl um die RTX2080 und RTX2070 ohne Super.


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

2081 mit HDMi 2.1 wäre net schlecht.


----------



## wuchzael (11. September 2019)

Die "super" Karten sollten doch von Anfang an die regulären Varianten "ablösen". Ich nehme daher an, dass 2070/2080 EOL sind und damit die Restbestände noch verkauft werden bzw. sie im Abverkauf etwas attraktiver sind, haben jetzt auch die angeblich "schlechteren" Chips die volle Leistung (mittels freigeschaltetem BIOS) bekommen.

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

2070s ist nur eine umgelabelte 2080.
Da ist nix Neu.


----------



## ShirKhan (11. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> 2070s ist nur eine umgelabelte 2080.
> Da ist nix Neu.


Na ja, ganz so ist es wohl nicht, auch wenn die Basis die gleiche ist.  Und wer schreibt denn gerade was von "neu"?

Natürlich meint Igor mit EOL die 2070/80 ohne Super. Wäre nur schön, wenn man von diesen angeblich freigeschalteten BIOSen auch was zu sehen bekäme. "S"-Owner: Prüft bitte euer BIOS mit GPU-Z auf das maximale Powertarget/-limit!


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

OK,
anders ausgedrückt: Das Binning funzt so gut das der Vollausbau als 2080s rausgeht und der Rest als 2070s.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. September 2019)

falscher thread


----------



## gaussmath (11. September 2019)

Gears 5 läuft ziemlich smooth auf der 2080 Ti, aber das Game haut mich jetzt nicht soooo um.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. September 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Gears 5 läuft ziemlich smooth auf der 2080 Ti, aber das Game haut mich jetzt nicht soooo um.



früher war eben alles besser

YouTube - Gears 5 lacks weight and intensity


----------



## ShirKhan (12. September 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Wäre nur schön, wenn man von diesen angeblich freigeschalteten BIOSen auch was zu sehen bekäme. "S"-Owner: Prüft bitte euer BIOS mit GPU-Z auf das maximale Powertarget/-limit!



Nein, nicht die S-Owner. Lasst mich das noch mal präzisieren: Igor äußert hier mindestens die Vermutung, dass noch mehr Non-A RTX 2070 und 2080 BIOSe mit erhöhtem Powertarget/-limit in der Welt unterwegs sind als die mittlerweile drei gefundenen Ausreißer, die bei TechPowerUp gelistet sind:

RTX 2070 (Standard: 175/200W)
VGA Bios Collection: Palit RTX 2070 8 GB | TechPowerUp (175/225W)
VGA Bios Collection: Gigabyte RTX 2070 8 GB | TechPowerUp (215/240W)

RTX 2080 (Standard: 215/240W)
VGA Bios Collection: Gainward RTX 2080 8 GB | TechPowerUp (215/280W)

Die Bitte an alle Non-A-Non-Super-2070-2080-Owner  lautet:  Prüft doch bitte mal, welche Device ID GPU-Z für eure Karte ausweist.

Wenn es die ID *1F02 *(RTX 2070) oder *1E82 *(RTX 2080) ist, wechselt auf den Reiter "Advanced" und wählt "NVIDIA BIOS" im Pulldown-Menü. Unter dem Punkt "Power Limit" werden die Default und Maximum Watt angezeigt. Liegen die über den Non-A Standards (s.o.), wäre es toll, wenn ihr das GPU-BIOS extrahiert (Pfeil direkt über der Device ID -> "Submit to online database...") und hier eine Info dazu hinterlasst. Oder ihr ladet es bei euch runter ("Save to file...") und hier rauf. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich überlege, diese Bitte etwas prominenter in einen eigenen Thread zu setzen. Wäre doch schade, der Allgemeinheit zusätzliche geschärfte BIOSe vorzuenthalten. So es sie gibt. Was meint ihr?

Edit: Die aktuelle Version GPU-Z .2.25.0 stürzt hier bei der BIOS-Extraktion ab. 2.20.0 funktioniert.


----------



## bagebooM (12. September 2019)

weil sonst keine benchmarks vorhanden
greedfall benchmark´ turing sehr stark aber auch pascal sehr gut
GreedFall  GPU/CPU | RPG/ |  GPU


----------



## IphoneBenz (13. September 2019)

Mir wieder Lust auf Metro bekommen und wollte das Game nochmal spielen und dann den DLC. Irgendwie scheint das aber völlig hin zu sein, sobald ich die Grafikeinstellungen ändere und übernehmen will stürzt das ab. 
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen oder gar eine Lösung. 
Win und Treiber aktuell.


----------



## gaussmath (13. September 2019)

Ja, das ist der aktuelle Status. Änderungen der Settings musst du direkt in der Config Datei anpassen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (13. September 2019)

Ok danke. Ziemlich schlecht so einen Patch zu veröffentlichen.

EDIT: Das Game ist tot für mich zurzeit. Stürzt ja ständig ab, schade.


----------



## ShirKhan (14. September 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Ich überlege, diese Bitte etwas prominenter in einen eigenen Thread zu setzen. Wäre doch schade, der Allgemeinheit zusätzliche geschärfte BIOSe vorzuenthalten. So es sie gibt.



Done.


----------



## IICARUS (14. September 2019)

Mit Metro ist schlimm geworden.
Zum Glück konnte ich es zweimal durchspielen.

Mit dem neuen DLC habe ich es aber bisher nur kurz angespielt.
Bedenke das Metro anscheint auch AVX mit verwendet und wenn dein Prozessor nicht ausreichend Spannung bekommt und übertaktet ist auch ein Grund für die Abstütze sein könnte. Auch mal falls vorhanden OC der Grafikkarte raus nehmen und auch mal in Nvidia das ShadowPlay ausschalten.


----------



## IphoneBenz (14. September 2019)

CPU läuft stock. GraKa hat etwas Oc aber das lief vorher auch. Hab das jetzt via Config gemacht wie von Gaussmath gesagt aber trotzdem keine Lust. Einmal Taben und Absturz. Für mich ist sowas K.O. Kriterium wenn ein Spiel net funzt. Nur schade das ich atm nicht weiß was ich spielen kann gerade  Control oder Greedfall interessieren mich null und COD kann man nur via PS4 anzocken (genauso ein Fail, überhaupt Shooter mit 30 FPS und Analogstick ist ....). Zurzeit schlummert meine ti bei 300Mhz  bei LoL rum, traurig 

Und nein Gears mochte ich noch nie...echt flaute gerade


----------



## gaussmath (14. September 2019)

@IPhoneBenz: Na, dann lass das Tabben  halt. ^^ Einfach Settings wie gewünscht einstellen und dann zocken... Control würde ich mal ne Chance geben. Ich fand's total geil. Man muss vielleicht erstmal warm werden damit. Ansonsten kann ich noch State of Decay 2 empfehlen, wenn man auf das Genre (Survival-Kram) steht. Raft wirkt auf den ersten Blick wie Kindergarten, aber wenn man erstmal drin ist, überkommt einen der Suchtfaktor. 

Ich merke, dass ich immer mehr zum Koop Gamer werde. Das ist einfach was anderes mit anderen zusammen zu zocken. Leider haben die Leute nicht immer genau dann Zeit, wenn man selbst zocken kann und will...


----------



## IphoneBenz (14. September 2019)

Naja bin auch ständig am überlegen wegen Control. Werde aber wohl erstmal AC Odyssee beenden. Bin wieder umgezogen ins Wohnzimmer  Bin irgendwie eher zum Sofa SP Spieler geworden, alles was Online ist wird mir langsam zu anstrengend und hektisch  
Arbeit ist auch nur noch Hektik da genieße ich es doch mal via Pferd und Autopathing AC zu spielen...
Hatte richtig Lust auf Metro in 1080p mit HighFPS aber die war sofort weg nach dem Mist. 
Muss eh noch Kultisten platt machen  


Aber werde mir Control merken wenn es im Angebot ist. Als Vollpreis ist es mir nicht Wert.


----------



## gaussmath (14. September 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Bin wieder umgezogen ins Wohnzimmer  Bin irgendwie eher zum Sofa SP Spieler geworden, alles was Online ist wird mir langsam zu anstrengend und hektisch



Man wird ja auch nicht jünger...


----------



## IphoneBenz (14. September 2019)

Ja wohl wahr  

Aber sowieso ist 4K Gaming mit HDR eher was für mich. Kann den Matsch und Kantenflimmern in niedrigeren Auflösungen nicht mehr ignorieren...es sieht einfach schlimm aus  dann noch 8Bit SDR, bin verwöhnt leider


----------



## gaussmath (15. September 2019)

Gears 5 läuft butter weich auf der 2080 Ti. Trotz maxed out Setting an die 100 FPS. Die Grafik fetzt auch richtig, finde ich.


----------



## IphoneBenz (15. September 2019)

Da läuft die wohl nicht mehr Stock die Ti  
Wie ist das Game so? Steam Reviews sind sehr durchwachsen.


----------



## gaussmath (15. September 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Da läuft die wohl nicht mehr Stock die Ti
> Wie ist das Game so? Steam Reviews sind sehr durchwachsen.



Ja, ich teste mal ein bisschen OC. ^^ Ist linear Schlauch-Level Gedöns, aber mittlerweile macht's Bock. Die Grafik ist richtig lecker!


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. September 2019)

Hab es jetzt drauf. Mal schön wieder in 1080p HighFPS zocken  Naja hoffe die 70€ bringen mir Spaß ^^


----------



## gaussmath (17. September 2019)

Mir gefällts richtig gut mittlweile. Wenn man mit dem Skiff rumsegeln kann, hat man auch mehr Bewegungsfreiheit. Habe jetzt auch alle Abilities für Jack zusammen. Vollausgestattet ist der richtig böse. 

Die Frametimes sind stellenweise nicht so gut. Ich weiß nicht, ob's ab an der CPU liegt. Raytracing kann es ja nicht sein diesmal.


----------



## blautemple (17. September 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Die Frametimes sind stellenweise nicht so gut. Ich weiß nicht, ob's ab an der CPU liegt. Raytracing kann es ja nicht sein diesmal.



Ich habe nur bei den Kontrollpunkten kurze Ruckler ansonsten läuft es mit meiner 2080 ganz gut in UWQHD und Ultra Preset. Allerdings zocke ich auch mit Controller


----------



## gaussmath (17. September 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich habe nur bei den Kontrollpunkten kurze Ruckler



An Kontrollpunkten, aber auch zufällig während des normalen Gameplays. Ist aber nicht tragisch. Die FPS sind sonst sehr gut.


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. September 2019)

Ist mir auch aufgefallen aber das muss die CPU sein denn meine 2080ti arbeitet fein in FullHD mit 80% meistens  (hab net alles max)

PS: Bin ganz am Anfang  Nicht spoilern^^

Und ja verstehe was du mit der Grafik meinst, ist ein feiner Look. Muss mich nur an díe Deckung gewöhnen, solches Games waren vorher eher weniger  was für mich. Aber hat Potenzial.

Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal mit CapFrameX arbeiten ^^


----------



## pietcux (17. September 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> An Kontrollpunkten, aber auch zufällig während des normalen Gameplays. Ist aber nicht tragisch. Die FPS sind sonst sehr gut.



Was sagt denn die CPU Auslastung? Könnte ja auch ein 100% Bug sein.


----------



## IphoneBenz (18. September 2019)

Das zieht ganz schön VRAM, oder macht es den einfach nur voll und löscht nicht? In 1080p. 

Sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Ti und dem 3800X. Hab alles an den Settings auf max in 1080p. Macht jetzt doch Spass, mal eine Abwechslung zu den überfüllten OpenWorld Games.


----------



## blautemple (18. September 2019)

Scheint einfach den vorhandenen VRam vollzuknallen. Ich habe mit der 2080 in UWQHD recht konstant um 7GB Belegung mit den hochauflösenden Texturen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (21. September 2019)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, wo bleibt Raytracing für Youngblood?


----------



## blautemple (21. September 2019)

Tja, gute Frage 
Selbst testen werde ich es aber wohl eh nicht. Bin schon lange durch mit dem Spiel und wirklich umgehauen hat es mich jetzt auch nicht ^^


----------



## IphoneBenz (21. September 2019)

Kommt noch, müssen ja angeblich noch einiges fixen. Wehe dem es performt dann mies. 
Zum Glück beschäftigt mich noch Gears. Danach sollte es da sein.


----------



## Ryot95 (21. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gestern eine Gigabyte RTX 2070 Super Gaming OC White 8 GB bei Computeruniverse für 499 € geschossen. Allerdings war es ein Rückläufer vom 25.7. der vom Hersteller generalüberholt wurde und somit B-Ware. Da es die Widerrufsfrist gibt, hab ich es einfach mal probiert.
Es scheint alles soweit zu laufen, außer, dass der Takt bis jetzt unter meiner Beobachtung noch nicht mehr als 15 Mhz sowohl während dem Zocken von Metro, Spellforce 3 oder Gears 5 und als auch in den kostenlosen DX11 und DX12 Tests von 3D Mark sowie FurMark über die angegebenen Durchschnittstaktraten von 1815 Mhz kam. (WQHD und 4K getestet) 
Normalerweise sollte bei maximal 2010 Mhz Schluss sein, daher erhoffte ich mir zumindest die 1900 Mhz. Übertakten habe ich nicht unbedingt vor, die übliche maximale Leistung wäre mir natürlich schon lieb.  
Bin etwas am hin und her überlegen. 

Besser zurück- oder zufrieden geben?
Scheint aber einer der besseren(?) Chips zu sein? ID laut GPU-Z: 10DE 1E84

Freu mich über Input, Ideen, etc, da nicht allzu sehr erfahren 

Edit: Huch, wahrscheinlich können technische Daten des genutzten PCs nicht schaden.

8700K (4,5 ghz)
16 GB DDR4 3200er Ripjaws V
Extreme 4 Z370
Straight Power 11 Gold 550 W

Könnte das Netzteil schon an seine Grenzen kommen? Habe mir hier im Netzteil-Forum sagen lassen, es bestünde diesbezüglich kein Grund zur Sorge. 

Gruß


----------



## HisN (22. September 2019)

Wenn der Rechner nicht ausgeht, abstürzt oder die Graka gar nicht erst auf Takt kommt, dann hat Dein Netzteil kein Problem.
Ein 10er für ein Energiemessgerät war bei der ganzen Hardware nicht mehr übrig? )))


----------



## Ryot95 (22. September 2019)

Hi HisN,

ich habe schon oft hier von dir gelesen und profitiert, danke an der Stelle für das Teilen deines Wissens bisher und deine Antwort.
Nein, ich habe nicht dran gedacht ein Energiemessgerät mitzukaufen, da ich wie gesagt kein Profi bin - eher ambitionierter Semi-Amateur - also, bitte nicht davon ausgehen, dass ich bei Allem gleich weiß, worum es geht. Ich taste mich da seit 2-3 Jahren ohne Vorwissen nach und nach ran. 
Ist mein erstes Setup, dass ich selbst zusammengestellt/gebaut habe.

Edit: Das wirds wohl sowieso nicht sein, ich habe die TDP im Nvidia Inspector angehoben und er geht ohne Probleme mit. Ich versuche mal vorsichtig den Takt anzuheben. Komischerweise springt er vom Takt her NACH den Tests immer für kurz hoch auf die ca. 2000. Merkwürdig.

Gruß


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. September 2019)

@Gears Spieler 

Habt ihr auch wegen der Umgebungsverdeckung solche schwarzen griesligen Stellen? Bin jetzt von 15 auf 8 runter weil es in 1080p schlimm aussieht. Gerade in der Bewegung variiert das ganze immer. Sehr störend. 
Hab jetzt 8 und 2xMSAA und es sieht besser aus alles aber dennoch sichtbar wenn man sucht.


----------



## gaussmath (22. September 2019)

@IphoneBenz: Sieht man die schwarzen griesligen Stellen besonders gut auf schneebedeckten Oberflächen? Hatte ich auch. Mit der Radeon VII übrigens nicht.


----------



## RX480 (22. September 2019)

@Ryot95
Ein Strommessgerät nützt insofern net viel, weil der eigentlich interessante Wert net gemessen wird.
Die HoldUpTime sollte gerade noch so passen:
be quiet! Straight Power 11 im Test - Jetzt noch effizienter und noch leiser?  - Holdup-Time und Timing, Housekeeping (4/10)

Igor gibt bei seinen Reviews immer ne Empfehlung zum NT: für die 2070s sinds 300W (zzgl. Rest vom Sys)
Nvidia GeForce RTX 2070 Super im Test – die vernuenftigere RTX 2080 in kleiner und guenstiger? – Seite 11 – igor sLAB


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. September 2019)

Ich habe dies im Theater sehr stark gemerkt. Also AKT 1. Gerade an Bilderrahmen und andere Möbeltexturen. Bei mir war es ganz klar die Umgebungsverdeckung. Bin jetzt im Schnee (New Hope) und merke es nicht mehr im Spielfluss. Bin auf 7 und immer noch 2xMSAA. Sehe es dennoch wenn ich drauf achte oder mal mit der Longshoot ranzoome. Ich mache beim nächsten mal paar Screens mit den Unterschiedlichen Einstellungen. Das sollte gepatch werden, sehe es ständig wenn ich einmal drauf geachtet habe deswegen versuche ich gerade nur zu spielen und nichs anderes ^^

EDIT: Die Bilder. Einmal 7 dann 11 und 15.

Könnten das die UHD Texturen sein weil ich in 1080p spiele? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Werde es dennoch mal testen wenn ich Lust dazu habe.
Und wieso hat die Seven das Prob net ?

Das schlimme ist, die GE Empfehlung ist 15.


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2019)

Mich würden allgemein mal die Stärken/Scxhwächen der Arches interessieren. Früher gabs bei PCGH immer nen schönen Bildvergleich bei ner neuen Arch bzgl. AF, AA etc.
Aber auch andere Bereiche wären z.B. interessant. Den Radeons liegt z.B. kein MSAA, CSMAA dagegen ist Godmode.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. September 2019)

Ja kenne ich auch noch. Gerade die guten Bilder von Zäunen zwecks AA  

Kann man als Nvdia User nur die Umgebungsverdeckung runter stellen. 

Hat den jemand Pics oder die Möglichkeit welche zu machen mit Pascal und Vega/Navi? Wäre mal schön zu sehen.


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2019)

Ich hätte den Gamepass theoretisch, aber mangels Zeit fall ich aktuell raus leider. Evtl. kann Gauss mal was machen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. September 2019)

Wäre schön mal mit AMDler das zusammen zumachen.  Games finden und Settings festlegen und jeder kann ein Screen rein setzen. Muss man natürlich ein Standard festlegen etc. pp um möglichst aussagekräftige Daten zubekommen. Hätte nicht gedacht das es heute noch Unterschiede gibt, im Umgang mit der Schnittstelle ja aber nicht bei der Bildausgabe.


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Wäre schön mal mit AMDler das zusammen zumachen.  Games finden und Settings festlegen und jeder kann ein Screen rein setzen. Muss man natürlich ein Standard festlegen etc. pp um möglichst aussagekräftige Daten zubekommen. Hätte nicht gedacht das es heute noch Unterschiede gibt, im Umgang mit der Schnittstelle ja aber nicht bei der Bildausgabe.



Man kann ja mal ein kleines Projekt aufziehen, die Navis haben ja jetzt auch das Sharpening. In Anno ist mir z.B. gestern aufgefallen das die Vegetation darunter in Verbindung mit VSR ziemlich krisselig wirkt. Da könnte man sicher paar interessante Sachen machen. In Anno fällt mir  auch auf das die Texturen deutlich länger laden mit dem GDDR als mit dem HBM der VII.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. September 2019)

Ja das klingt gut. Würde mich auch interessieren. 
Bei Anno selbst habe ich nichts gemerkt, habe kein direkten Vergleich aber kann mich net erinnern das ich auf Texturen gewartet habe (krass ausgedrückt). 

Vielleicht findet sich ja einer, bin net so der Schreiberling der da was schönes zaubern kann


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2019)

Man sieht es schon mal wenn man zügig in die Städte zoomt.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. September 2019)

Werde ich mal testen, habe ich nie drauf geachtet. War eher ein Game wo man chillig spielt und mal ein Bier trinkt ^^


----------



## Jan2473 (23. September 2019)

Ich hoffe ich bin hier nicht völlig verkehrt 

Ich möchte fragen ob mir jemand etwas zu folgender Karte sagen kann:
msi geforce rtx 2080 ti ventus gp
MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti VENTUS GP, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI

Derzeit im Angebot... Ich finde aber keinerlei Test und Reviews zu der Karte.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. September 2019)

Willst du Meinungen hören? Dann sage Grütze. Das wurde von einer Person gesagt die sowieso zu viel Geld für PC Hardware ausgibt.

Was willst  du erreichen? Was ist dir wichtig?


----------



## Jan2473 (23. September 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Willst du Meinungen hören? Dann sage Grütze. Das wurde von einer Person gesagt die sowieso zu viel Geld für PC Hardware ausgibt.
> 
> Was willst  du erreichen? Was ist dir wichtig?



Ahja... eine unglaublich wortgewandte, informative Aussage... Vielen Dank Apfelphone^^

Was ich erreichen will ist ja wohl klar oder? Ich will eine RTX 2080 Ti kaufen...
Sehe es aber nicht ein 1250 Tacken für eine GAMING X TRIO zu zahlen, wenn man bedenkt das die Karte schon ein Jahr auf n Markt ist und des öfteren deutlich günstiger im Angebot war^^ 

Daher warte ich jetzt, und suche, und warte, in der Hoffnung das mal wieder ne gescheite Graka auf 1000 Euro fällt...


----------



## gaussmath (23. September 2019)

Probiere die Karte doch aus. Wenn dir Lautheit und Kühlung gefallen, behältst du sie.


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2019)

Die Frage ist ja ob es Sinn macht bei einem solchen Preis derart gravierende Kompromisse einzugehen.
Wenn du rein an der Leistung interessiert bist spricht nichts gegen die Karte, der Kühler wird seine Mühe haben, es gibt schnellere Ti´s und Overclocking wird auch kaum drin sein.
Ein Leisetreter kannst du auch nicht erwarten.


----------



## RX480 (24. September 2019)

Bestell Dir einfach noch ne Bessere gleichzeitig zum Vergleich und schick dann Eine zurück. (3x90 statt 2x 90)
Bei NB gibts CoD dazu und 25€ Abzug:
ZOTAC GAMING GeForce RTX 2080 Ti AMP! Edition bei notebooksbilliger.de
ZOTAC Gaming GeForce RTX 2080 Ti AMP im Test - Hardwareluxx
Da lohnt sich evtl. sogar ein Flashen für mehr W. (62°C unter Last ist vielversprechend)

Die Ventus kann man natürlich auch stark UVen, falls so ein Kompromiss Sinn für Dich macht.
(sind dann evtl. 7-10% weniger Fps als mit der Zotac@Flash)


----------



## gaussmath (26. September 2019)

Ghost Recon Breakpoint verputzt die 2080 Ti zum Frühstück...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noahbet (26. September 2019)

#FALSCHES FORUM#


----------



## pietcux (26. September 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ghost Recon Breakpoint verputzt die 2080 Ti zum Frühstück...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aha. Ist das 4K auf Ultra? Wildlands ist auch nicht so viel anders.


----------



## RX480 (27. September 2019)

Steht an dem Bild dran. 3456x1457 oder so ähnlich.


----------



## blautemple (27. September 2019)

UWQHD ist das. Also 3440x1440p


----------



## gaussmath (27. September 2019)

Ja, ist UWQHD. Jedenfalls muss ich die Settings mal optimieren. Obwohl die Drops auf 60 FPS eigentlich noch gehen. Ist halt Jammern auf hohem Niveau... ^^


----------



## gaussmath (27. September 2019)

Es frühstückt auch die CPU... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU-seitig komme ich nicht über 100-120 FPS mit meinem 3900X. Hab hier mal in 720p und Ultra Settings ein Screenshot gemacht.


----------



## HisN (27. September 2019)

Hehe, wieder eins der Games die man als Beispiel nimmt, wenn mal wieder nach "max Settings" gekräht wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (27. September 2019)

@HisN: Ist Last bei dir die GPU Auslastung?


----------



## RX480 (29. September 2019)

HiSN hat sicher wieder 200% ResolutionScale.

Wer nur in UWQHD spielt kommt sicher mit so einem Schnäppchen für 669€ aus:
ZOTAC GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER AMP, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, 1x HDMI


----------



## HisN (29. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> HiSN hat sicher wieder 200% ResolutionScale.



Natürlich. Anti-Aliasing gehört bei mir zu Max-Settings dazu. Das temporal-Injection-Zeug kannste wohl in die Tonne kloppen.



gaussmath schrieb:


> @HisN: Ist Last bei dir die GPU Auslastung?



Jupp.


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2019)

TAA ist wirklich ne unsägliche Modeerscheinung.


----------



## RX480 (29. September 2019)

Geht eigentlich mit NV das Fidelity FX?

Hab das Game leider net mehr drauf, weil Cf net sauber funzte, aber die Kombi 60Hz Vordergrund +30Hz Hintergrund
 sah gar net so schlecht aus.( erinnert ein bisschen an DoubleVsync von früher)


----------



## gaussmath (29. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich mit NV das Fidelity FX?



Ja, die Option war vorhanden in den Settings. Die Testphase ist allerdings jetzt vorbei. CPU-seitig muss da noch einiges passieren. Das relativ oft auftretende Stuttering ist wirklich nervig.


----------



## RX480 (29. September 2019)

Da wären wir wieder bei der Frage ob W10 richtig mit dem Cache(StandbyList) umgeht. (NV scheint ja eher Probs zu haben, wo dann ISLC hilft) Manchmal läuft auch Vsync  besser in neuen Games.


----------



## nbw78 (30. September 2019)

-erledigt-


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. Oktober 2019)

laut Igor soll die erste Ampere Mitte 2020 kommen und dann erstmal ne mittelklasse Karte sein

könnte ja doch noch ne 2080 Ti Super oder wie auch immer kommen wenn Navi 12 schnell genug wird


----------



## RX480 (5. Oktober 2019)

Im Frühjahr, wozu ? Und dann im Herbst die TiA ? ne Preisssenkung wäre ja auch OK.

Es ist schon crazy 2070+2070s+3070a in nem 1+1/2 Jahr zu bringen.
The more you buy, the more you save. oder ?


----------



## chaotium (5. Oktober 2019)

Das Problem ist einfach, die haben Pascal einfach zu lange am Leben lassen.
Hätte wäre Turing ein Jahr früher gekommen.... Dazu liegen die Dinger wahrscheinlich wie blei im schrank.

Mal gucken was im Sommer kommt. Ich bräuchte schon ne Graka xD


----------



## RX480 (5. Oktober 2019)

Man weiss ja auch noch net was bei Jensen Midrange ist. Da gibts dann u.U. ne geshrinkte 2060 als 3070a.
Na hoffentlich wenigstens mit 8GB.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Oktober 2019)

DOOM Eternal auf März 2020 verschoben

schade ... hat mich schon auf die RT Implementierung gefreut


----------



## IphoneBenz (9. Oktober 2019)

So fang ich dennoch mal an. Hatte eine schöne Unterhaltung mit Facehugger. Ich möchte gern das letzte aus meiner GraKa holen aber dennoch bei Luft bleiben. Bei mir limitiert immer die Voltage, würde da Uv helfen? Wie setze ich da am besten an? Mit dem Afterburner und STRG F, aber reicht es wie bei AMD einfach die letzten Stages zu ändern oder muss ich im ganzen da was ändern? Dachte immer UV und MaxLeistung beißen sich


----------



## RX480 (9. Oktober 2019)

Frag einfach im entspr. Thread nach. Dort sind auch schon Erfahrungswerte:
Turing RTX 2060/2070/2080(Ti) [Sammelthread] Overclocking/Undervolting| Seite 84 | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Derrman (13. Oktober 2019)

In der Schweiz gibt es momentan die zotac RTX2080 für 491.- lieferung nach deutschland 

[Schweiz] Zotac Grafikkarten: RTX 2080 Twin Fan 8GB fuer 491€ / RTX 2080 AMP 8GB fuer 511€ / RTX 2080 Ti AMP 11GB fuer 793€ (Interdiscount) - mydealz.de

Notebooksbilliger hat die Asus dual auf lager für 599.- 
[ebay.de] ASUS Dual GeForce RTX 2080 Advanced 8GB ueber Notebooksbilliger.de - mydealz.de
RTX2080 EVGA XC kann man gerade bei Check24 kaufen für 536.- und so weiter
EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 XC Gaming 8GB GDDR6 (08G-P4-2182-KR) - mydealz.de


----------



## RX480 (13. Oktober 2019)

Net schlecht!

Das dürften nonA sein. Weiss jetzt net wie gut ein Flashen auf das Gainward-Bios funzt.
Non-A-Non-Super-RTX-2070-2080-User: Wer hat das geheime Power-BIOS?

2 Lüfter vs. 3 könnte evtl. ein mue unruhig werden.


----------



## Derrman (13. Oktober 2019)

Die karte hat soviel leistung da braucht du nichts zu flashen, modifizieren oder übertakten, einfach auspacken und spass haben.
Evga ist die beste von den dreien, aber auch die Asus soll sehr leise und kühl sein.

Wenn vergriffen dann immer wieder vorbeischauen auf mydealz, viele weitere schnäppchen werden in den nächsten tagen und wochen sicherlich folgen.


----------



## RX480 (13. Oktober 2019)

Wer net flashed sollte wenigstens ein mue UVen. siehe Thread #3740


----------



## IICARUS (13. Oktober 2019)

Habe mal meine Grafikkarte zum Test auch mal zu einer Zotac 2080 Extreme geflasht gehabt. Der Stocktakt hat sich dadurch etwas erhöht und auch der VRam Takt um 100 MHz. Power Limit lag dann statt auf 285 Watt bei 307 Watt.

GPU und VRam Takt habe ich mit UV ehe schon höher am laufen und mit meinem OC komme ich selbst nicht auf 285 Watt, daher sah ich dieses flashen in meinem Fall als Unnötig an. Selbst mit meinem max. OC von 2145 MHz GPU und 8400 MHz VRam was nur für Benchmarks noch gut geht habe ich die 285 Watt gerade so erreicht und diesen Takt kann ich real nicht nutzen da die Grafikkarte damit nicht 100% stabil ist.

Mit meiner Wasserkühlung kann ich auch gut übertakten da ich Temperatur bezogen fast keine Grenzen habe.
Meine Grafikkarte läuft daher mit dem original Bios mit 1,000v bei 2055/7500 MHz sehr gut.

Es kommt noch dazu das falls mal ein defekt auftreten sollte und die Grafikkarte nicht zurück geflasht werden kann die Garantie futsch ist. Natürlich nur dann sollte die Grafikkarte zwar defekt sein aber dennoch auszulesen sein.


----------



## RX480 (13. Oktober 2019)

Es kommt halt immer auf die Ausgangsbasis an. Und ein ordentlicher Kühler ist Grundvorraussetzung.
Ob die Dualgrakas ne Steigerung von 215W auf 250W TDP(x) zzgl. Faktor 1,xx verkraften muss man schauen.
Meist ist UVen der Königsweg.

Spezifikation zu #3714
Chip TU104-400X-A1 "Turing"
Chiptakt 1515MHz, Boost: 1770MHz
TDP 215W (NVIDIA), 215W (Zotac)

(x) 250W siehe Bios im Thread von Nilssohn


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. Oktober 2019)

nice

YouTube - Metro Exodus: The Two Colonels - RTX Upgrades Tested + Xbox One X Comparisons!


----------



## RX480 (13. Oktober 2019)

Mit RT ist natürlich auch die Frage "Flashen oder Nicht" natürlich noch interessanter.
Es geht halt net nur um avg. sondern hauptsächlich um min. Fps.
Das war bei Nilsohn auch besonders auffällig. Die Verbesserung bei den Frametimes ist net schlecht, 
weil die Dips wegfallen, wo bisher die TDP limitiert hat. 
und
Man braucht ja das Setting net wärmer auslegen. Es gibt Fps-Limit.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. Oktober 2019)

"NVIDIA is kicking off an exciting new game remastering program. 

We’re cherry-picking some of the greatest titles from the past decades and bringing them into the ray tracing age, giving them state-of-the-art visuals while keeping the gameplay that made them great. 

The NVIDIA Lightspeed Studios team is picking up the challenge starting with a title that you know and love but we can’t talk about here! 

We’re building a team of talented, dedicated game developers who are ready to get going quickly."


coole Sache


----------



## gaussmath (14. Oktober 2019)

Ja, große Sprüche können sie gut. ^^ Wo bleibt Raytracing für Youngblood?


----------



## RX480 (14. Oktober 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> NVIDIA is kicking off an exciting new game remastering program.



Hoffentlich gleich mit ordentlichem Multihreading DX11-->11.1, wie bei AC.
Geht denn RT unter DX11 ? (z.Bsp. in Control)


----------



## pietcux (14. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gleich mit ordentlichem Multihreading DX11-->11.1, wie bei AC.
> Geht denn RT unter DX11 ? (z.Bsp. in Control)



RT braucht DX12.


----------



## RX480 (14. Oktober 2019)

Was soll denn dann mit RT(X)-remastered gemeint sein ?

Wird es mehr DX12 geben?
oder
nur ausgewählte OGL-->Vulkan-Ports:
Nvidia Job Listing hints at RTX Remasters for Classic PC games | OC3D News


----------



## ShirKhan (14. Oktober 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wo bleibt Raytracing für Youngblood?


Die sollen erst mal ordentliche Multimonitor-Unterstützung einbauen, bevor sie fancy RT angehen.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Oktober 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Die sollen erst mal ordentliche Multimonitor-Unterstützung einbauen, bevor sie fancy RT angehen.



Ganz ehrlich, nix gegen das Feature RT, aber diese unverschämte Ankündigungspolitik das Spiel XY das unterstützt und dann kommt der Support Monate später oder überhaupt nicht. Entweder man ist sich sicher dasman das Implementiert oder man schenkt direkt reinen Wein ein. Meiner Meinung nach ist das fast schon ne juristische Angelegenheit. Man wirbt für ein Feature das die Software gar nicht hat. Grenzwertig wie ich finde.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. Oktober 2019)

kleiner fehler oder kommt doch bald ne 2080Ti Super?

"Eligible GPUs : INNO3D GeForce RTX 2080 Ti, RTX 2080 Ti Super, RTX 2080, RTX 2080 Super, RTX 2070, RTX 2070 Super, RTX 2060 and RTX 2060 Super"

INNO3D


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. Oktober 2019)

NVCleanstall is aus der Beta raus

TechPowerUp Announces NVCleanstall - Customize Your NVIDIA Driver Installation | TechPowerUp


----------



## Seet (15. Oktober 2019)

Habe ne Frage zu der 2080 Super und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.

Will mir eine zulegen und gucke gerade welche Custom-Karte ich mir zulegen soll.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das es sowohl welche mit 8+6 Pin und welche mit 8+8 Pin Stromversorgung gibt.
Stellen die 8+6 ein problem beim übertakten da, da die karte dann ggf. ins max Powerlimit läuft?


----------



## HisN (15. Oktober 2019)

Alle Karten laufen irgendwann ins Power-Limit. Egal was für ein Stromanschluss Du hast (nun gut, mit 3x8Pin hab ich keine Erfahrung)
Das kannst Du eigentlich nur mit Shunt-Mod umgehen.


----------



## Seet (15. Oktober 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Alle Karten laufen irgendwann ins Power-Limit. Egal was für ein Stromanschluss Du hast (nun gut, mit 3x8Pin hab ich keine Erfahrung)
> Das kannst Du eigentlich nur mit Shunt-Mod umgehen.



Also im Grunde ist es egal ob ich eine 8+6 oder eine 8+8 nehme?


----------



## HisN (15. Oktober 2019)

Genau das wollte ich damit sagen.


----------



## Freakwood (15. Oktober 2019)

Bevor Ich einen eigenen Thread aufmache: Ich überlege mir derzeit ein neues Setup zusammenzustellen und habe mich eigentlich schon für einen Ryzen entschieden. Als Grafikkarte habe Ich an die RTX 2070 Super gedacht. Gespielt werden soll maximal auf einem 1440p Monitor und für meine Gaming-Zwecke reicht die Grafikkarte mehr als aus.

Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist, inwiefern sich die RTX 2070 Super für das Schneiden von Videos (DaVinci Resolve) und Digitaler Bildverarbeitung (Photoshop, Lightroom) auswirkt. Es sind zwar keine gigantischen Projekte aber wenn Ich beim Neukauf etwas vermeiden bzw. auf irgendetwas achten kann, wüsste Ich das gerne vorher


----------



## Seet (15. Oktober 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich damit sagen.



Danke!


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2019)

Seet schrieb:


> Also im Grunde ist es egal ob ich eine 8+6 oder eine 8+8 nehme?


edit: sorry meinst ja die 2080s
Da wäre ja 2x 8pin net schlecht. Würde ne Graka mit TripleFan nehmen, da passt 
das Bios der Amp Extreme dann und >300W sind auch kein Pappenstiel.
VGA Bios Collection: Zotac RTX 2080 Super 8 GB | TechPowerUp
oder man nimmt gleich die Trio.
MSI GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER Gaming X Trio ab €'*'812,39 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Es gibt zwar die preiswerte Phantom, aber der Lüfter ist net ganz so gut.(siehe Kundenbewertung)
Gainward GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER Phantom ab €'*'759,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Ideal wäre natürlich h2o für solche maxOCer.
MSI GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER Sea Hawk EK X ab €'*'887,20 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
als Kompromiss
Gigabyte Aorus GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER Waterforce 8G ab €'*'896,25 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Aber man darf keine Wunder erwarten. Ne Ti macht aus 300W mehr(effizienter).

Mit weniger W reicht die iChill@8+6pin.
https://geizhals.de/inno3d-geforce-rtx-2080-super-ichill-black-c208sb-08d6x-11800004-a2104432.html

edit2:
Sorry an Nilssohn, falls Dir der irrtümliche Satz zur 2070s gefallen hatte.
Aber mal abwarten was die super Ultra dann kann. Dein Vram lief ja auch schon gut.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. Oktober 2019)

wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein

https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/dkaej5/ampere_first_back_channel_whispers/


könnte aber auch erklären warum man so garnix zu einer 2080Ti Super hört


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/dkaej5/ampere_first_back_channel_whispers/
> 
> ...



Klingt interessant, leider noch weiter limitiert das Overclocking 
Meine nächste soll eigentlich mal wieder ne NV Karte werden wenn die VII zu alt wird(was noch ein wenig dauern kann bei QHD).
Deutlich gesteigerte RT Performance hört sich aber ganz gut an. Die generelle Leistung dürfte sich aber wohl nur moderat steigern bei leicht gesteigerter pro Takt Leistung und dem selben Clockgate.


----------



## pietcux (20. Oktober 2019)

Ich hatte grad überlegt die GTX1080 in meinem Zweitrechner durch Turing zu ersetzen. Wg COD als Beifang. Jetzt warte ich lieber auf Ampere. Habe nicht so früh damit gerechnet. Dann wandert die RTX2080FE halt in den Zweitrechner rüber.


----------



## chaotium (20. Oktober 2019)

da steht überhaupt nichts drin, außer spekulatius XD


----------



## HisN (20. Oktober 2019)

Das ist der Grund warum ich Early-Adaptor bin.
Der Preis ändert sich nicht groß nach unten, und ich habe nicht dieses Damokles-Schwert über mir ... OMG die nächste Generation steht vor der Tür. "Lohnt es sich" jetzt noch zu kaufen oder nicht. Ohneinohneinohnein.


----------



## pietcux (20. Oktober 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Das ist der Grund warum ich Early-Adaptor bin.
> Der Preis ändert sich nicht groß nach unten, und ich habe nicht dieses Damokles-Schwert über mir ... OMG die nächste Generation steht vor der Tür. "Lohnt es sich" jetzt noch zu kaufen oder nicht. Ohneinohneinohnein.


Ich habe die RTX2080FE am Tag 1 in den Hauptrechner eingebaut. Da bin ich voll bei dir. Jetzt ging es mir um den Zweitrechner, weil ich mit dem in FHD auch RTX nutzen will. Das kann aber nun bis Ampere warten.


----------



## HisN (20. Oktober 2019)

Von dem keiner weiß wann es kommt 
Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. Oktober 2019)

pietcux schrieb:


> Ich hatte grad überlegt die GTX1080 in meinem Zweitrechner durch Turing zu ersetzen. Wg COD als Beifang. Jetzt warte ich lieber auf Ampere. Habe nicht so früh damit gerechnet. Dann wandert die RTX2080FE halt in den Zweitrechner rüber.



was der schreibt kann auch völliger Blödsinn sein

sowas sollte man eher an substanzielleren Leaks (wie. z.B ein Bild von nem blanken PCB) festmachen


----------



## chaotium (20. Oktober 2019)

Selbst beim PCB kann man sich irren. Warten bis was offizielles von NV kommt


----------



## gaussmath (20. Oktober 2019)

*Falls *Nvidia tatsächlich so auf die Tube drückt, wird von AMD wohl was kommen  "demnächst".


----------



## pietcux (20. Oktober 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> was der schreibt kann auch völliger Blödsinn sein
> 
> sowas sollte man eher an substanzielleren Leaks (wie. z.B ein Bild von nem blanken PCB) festmachen


Klar hast ja recht, aber ganz unsinnig ist die Info zumindest nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2019)

pietcux schrieb:


> Klar hast ja recht, aber ganz unsinnig ist die Info zumindest nicht.



Klingt zumindest plausibel,ich denke aktuell haben wir eh so bei 2,2Ghz eine recht harte Clockwall. Sowohl bei AMD wie auch bei NV.


----------



## RX480 (20. Oktober 2019)

Wer Weihnachten spielen will und kein Problem mit DLSS hat kann ja auch eine 2080 Seahawk a 699€ nehmen: 
dürfte dann für RT reichen
MSI GeForce RTX 2080 SEA HAWK EK X, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI, USB-C


----------



## IICARUS (20. Oktober 2019)

Geil, ich habe die selbe bereits verbaut...


----------



## RX480 (21. Oktober 2019)

Jo,
Deswegen kann man die Gute ja auch uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Der Mehrpreis für ne Super rentiert sich wohl net mehr bis zu Ampere.
Ich finde die Taktstabilität durch Deine guten Temps echt beachtlich.
btw.
Gurdi hat seine R7 jetzt mit LM bedacht. Weiss net ob sowas auch für die 2080 geht.
Da Du ja öfters mal die WLP erneuerst.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Oktober 2019)

An die Shader-Einheiten der Super komme ich nicht dran, aber was GPU und VRam Takt angeht komme ich auch problemlos so hoch. Meine läuft momentan mit 1,000v mit 2055/7500 MHz. Mit dem Takt könnte ich auch noch höher gehen, aber dann müsste ich die Spannung dazu mit hoch setzen. Momentan reicht mir aber die Leistung und liege zwischen 43-46°C. 

Könnte auch unter 1,000v gehen, aber dann müsste ich mit dem VRam Takt auch etwas runter gehen. 
Lohnt sich nicht, da dieser Takt mehr ausmacht als der GPU-Takt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Oktober 2019)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER launches October 29th for 229 USD | VideoCardz.com


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. Oktober 2019)

sieht man hier etwa einen neuen Turing Chip?

"based on our latest generation ray tracing GPUs"


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. Oktober 2019)

steht da ernsthaft was von H.265?!? 
die bildchen wären damit alle fakes!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. Oktober 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> steht da ernsthaft was von H.265?!?
> die bildchen wären damit alle fakes!



wieso?

neuer Chip mit neuem Codec .. is doch möglich


Edit: schade, laut Nvidia is das PCB von ner Tesla V100


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Oktober 2019)

also nur alles zummengewürfelt ...

Andreas Schilling auf Twitter: "NVIDIA: „This image represents a generic GPU and lists specs from multiple GPUs that could be supported.“

So you will not get all these specs in one card, but you can run an EGX with several cards to get there. I did attach the picture again.… https://t.co/LM5uCh3vuw"


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. Oktober 2019)

wenn der Preis stimmt wird das schon ne feine kleine Karte

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER and GTX 1650 SUPER final specifications | VideoCardz.com


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. Oktober 2019)

Schon jemand das neue CoD probiert? Weiß net so recht ob  die 70€ es Wert sind. Gerade Erfahrungen bezüglich RT. Danke


----------



## RtZk (25. Oktober 2019)

Kostet nur 60€ nicht 70.

Bezüglich RT, ich hätte gedacht Nvidia hat DLSS halbwegs in den Griff bekommen, ich habe grade seit langer Zeit mal wieder BFV angeworfen, mit RTX Ultra ist es eine Ruckelorgie und mit DLSS an hätte ich gleich die Auflösung auf HD stellen können, denn anders sieht es nicht aus. Zumindest wenn man in 4k spielt kann man RT mal sowas von knicken, wobei Shadow of the Tomb Raider glaube ich sogar halbwegs performant war, wenn man High genommen hat, aber das geht einfach gar nicht.
Nach langer Zeit in der ich quasi gar kein PC mehr spielen konnte, die Monitor Hersteller sind ja mal sowas von hinten dran, wenn ich meinen Monitor, mal mit dem OLED meines iPhones vergleiche . Wird Zeit dass sie endlich mal OLED's rausbringen (ich rede hier nicht über 4000€ Profi Bildschirme).


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. Oktober 2019)

Naja was solls ich kauf es jetzt einfach mal. Mochte die Reihe damals sehr auch wenn es linear ist. 

Deine Erfahrung bei BF5 kann ich net beurteilen, Shooter spiele ich immer noch auf 1080p alles andere 4K. Hab es auch eher auf das CoD bezogen aber dennoch alles gut  Metro finde ich auch vernünftig eigentlich. Mit Hoch und RT Hoch kann man das schon in 4K spielen.

EDIT: JA GG, noch ein neuer GameLauncher. 130Gb O_o


----------



## gaussmath (25. Oktober 2019)

Der nächste Communitybenchmark bei CB wird sehr wahrscheinlich mit dem neuen Call of Duty gemacht. CapFrameX wird das dafür verwendete Benchmarktool sein. Ich hoffe, ihr macht mit.


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. Oktober 2019)

Hab damit noch nie gearbeitet. Ist das selbsterklärend? Ladet gerade runter da kann ich das dann heute Nacht mal mit laufen lassen.

Freitag Abend in Hamburg mit 1000er Leitung...so traurig.


----------



## RtZk (25. Oktober 2019)

Was ist denn unklar? Bezüglich der Downloadrate, die Server sind maßlos überfordert, aber ca. 120 GB für ein COD ?


----------



## IICARUS (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe mit 12,5 MB/s gestern vorab heruntergeladen, hat dennoch für 120GB lange gedauert.
Kann aber auch am Server liegen, das heute etwas überlastet ist. 

Mach mal ein DSL Speedtest dann siehst du besser ob es an dein Anschluss liegt.



RtZk schrieb:


> Was ist denn unklar? Bezüglich der Downloadrate, die Server sind maßlos überfordert, aber ca. 120 GB für ein COD ?


Habe sogar was von bis zu 175 GB gelesen das sich COD reserviert oder irgendwann vielleicht nutzen wird. Soweit ich mich noch richtig erinnere.


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich lade das Tool erst nach CoD runter. Denke werde klarkommen ansonsten frag ich dann mal, hätte ja sein können es gibt nen kleinen "Anfängertrick".

Ja war auch überrascht, musste Metro von der Platte hauen. Also wenn da dann keine vernünftigen Texturen dabei sind. Hype ist da, 2 Bier stehen auf den Tisch und starre nun sinnlos auf ein Download 

Der InternetGott ist mir gnädig und gönnt mir jetzt 7MB/s ^^ Liegt bei mir am Server, laut GoogleTest und "WieistmeineIP" passt alles mit den üblichen Schwankungen hier. Ist halt alles share leider. Sonntag Abend ist sowieso hier GameOver xD


----------



## IICARUS (25. Oktober 2019)

Da machst nicht viel dran.


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. Oktober 2019)

Bist denn mit deiner 2080 zufrieden mit CoD? Wie liegen die FPS bei dir so mit RT?

EDIT: Der Download ist ein Witz, kann ich vergessen heute ;( Hab völlig den Release verpennt wegen Arbeit  5Gb in ca. 15Min....


----------



## IICARUS (25. Oktober 2019)

CoD habe ich noch nicht angespielt, ich habe es nur vor abgeladen.
Muss aber noch die Lizenz dazu kaufen und muss ehe noch 2-3 Tage warten wegen Geld.
Die Beta habe ich nicht angespielt, hatte damals anderweitig viel zu tun.


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

@IphoneBenz
Sollte mit der Ti auch mit DXR in 4k spielbar sein:
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare RTX/Raytracing PC Analysis | 4K Benchmarks - RTX On VS Off | Software | OC3D Review

edit: G-Sync(kompatibel) wäre natürlich sinnvoll, sonst müsste man wg. der Dips die Settings reduzieren,
um >60fps(Hz) zu bleiben, falls Tearing stört.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Oktober 2019)

Nutze kein 4K, wird bei mir auch mit meiner 2080 und DXR laufen.
Zumindest wird das auch so angegeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Call of Duty(R): Modern Warfare | PC


----------



## RtZk (26. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Sollte mit der Ti auch mit DXR in 4k spielbar sein:
> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare RTX/Raytracing PC Analysis | 4K Benchmarks - RTX On VS Off | Software | OC3D Review



Das hört sich toll an, Spiel lädt gerade runter


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. Oktober 2019)

Hab es jetzt, dann mal GO xD

Das zieht ja ganz schön Ressourcen in 1080p  Alles auf Max bis auf die Renderauflösung die ist nativ.


----------



## RtZk (26. Oktober 2019)

Habe jetzt auch schon 3 Multiplayerrunden gespielt, macht auf jeden Fall mal richtig Spaß, ist nur etwas langsam im Gegensatz zu BO, was aber auch nicht übel ist, erinnert mich an Ghosts. 
Vom Raytracing habe ich gar nichts gemerkt  (weder positiv noch negativ^^), wundert mich aber nicht, da man sowieso keine Zeit hat um sich groß umzuschauen, ich denke ich werde es deaktivieren, die Kampange spiele ich sowieso nicht, ein paar Stunden langweiliges auf Bot geballere mit mieser Story brauche ich echt nicht, da lieber eine Herausforderung im Multiplayer. Raytracing braucht man in Open World Spielen, wo Grafik richtig wichtig ist und dann dort performant, so wie sie es in MW jetzt auch hinbekommen haben.


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. Oktober 2019)

Ach die Kampange spiele ich immer durch. Kriegt man wieder ein gutes Gefühl und lernt alle Gimmicks kennen  Ich sehe da schon einen Unterschied, zwar weniger im Spielfluss aber gerade in den langsamem dunklen Passagen ist das stimmig.


----------



## pietcux (26. Oktober 2019)

Ich lade es grad runter und werde nur die schlechte Story spielen und RTX nicht abschalten. Nein natürlich nicht. Ich kann seit Black Ops dem Multiplayer nichts mehr abgewinnen. Ewig die gleichen Maps und nach kurzer Zeit ist alles voller Cheater. 
Ich fand die Stories nie langweilig btw.


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. Oktober 2019)

Ich mag sie auch bis dato. Den MP werde ich mal wieder antesten, endlich weg von diesen Movement/Jump misst. 

Hier mal ein Screen von der Mission mit den Anschlägen auf die Helis. Alles max bis auf Render das ist 100%.

@Gaussmath Der Screenshot Modus klappt bei mir nicht, wenn ich ein Screen mache ist aber der Ordner leer  Oder bin ich komplett hohl? ^^

Edit: Werde jetzt mal die Mission "Stellvertreterkrieg" komplett aufzeichnen.


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

Das sieht doch schon gut aus für Tag 1. Der P0.2 ist der Wert, den CB immer für die minFps nimmt.(99,8Percentile)
Die Auslesefehler sind bestimmt gar net als Ruckler zu merken.


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. Oktober 2019)

Hier die Mission "Stellvertreterkrieg". Die Spikes sind weil ich gestorben bin  OFT xD Läuft auch sehr gut im Spielfluss, Ruckler nehme ich nur in den Zwischensequenzen wahr aber das war schon immer bei COD so.

@RX480 Nein ich selber nehme keine Ruckler war und das war eine Mission wo es heftig zuging 

@Gaussmath Cooles Tool. Gefällt mir sehr, da ist Ahnung dahinter worauf es ankommt. PROPS!


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

Jo, Gaussmath hatte das auch mal begründet, das 99,9 gar net vernünftig gemessen werden kann.

Und das Game und Treiber jetzt schon sauber laufen ist wirklich ne feine Sache.


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. Oktober 2019)

Einmal RT OFF und ON. Man achte bitte sehr auf die große Schiebetür in der linken mittleren Seite des Bildes.
Ich mag es und sehe es immer wieder. Ist meiner Meinung nach gut implementiert und auch kein Performance GAU.

Und ein klein wenig bin ich schon stolz das meine ti so Sahne läuft  klar dreht die etwas höher aber höre nichts, das Asus ROG Delta ist echt gut als HS. Klar keine MMX 300 welche ich im WZ habe aber passt. Geht klar das HS, erst neulich geholt und wollte mal meine Meinung sagen 

Ich mag die Kampange bis jetzt.


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

2100MHz@57°C= net schlecht!
Wer in dem Bereich 100€ am Kühler spart ist selbst dran Schuld.
Ne Ventus mit 2x90mm ist ja wohl sinnlos.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Einmal RT OFF und ON. Man achte bitte sehr auf die große Schiebetür in der linken mittleren Seite des Bildes.
> Ich mag es und sehe es immer wieder. Ist meiner Meinung nach gut implementiert und auch kein Performance GAU.
> 
> Und ein klein wenig bin ich schon stolz das meine ti so Sahne läuft  klar dreht die etwas höher aber höre nichts, das Asus ROG Delta ist echt gut als HS. Klar keine MMX 300 welche ich im WZ habe aber passt. Geht klar das HS, erst neulich geholt und wollte mal meine Meinung sagen
> ...



Fällt RT denn deutlich auf ? Auf den Bildern sehe ich wenig Unterschied.


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

Er sieht links in der Mitte die Schiebetür besser= Vorteil, falls Jemand rauskommt.
Bei Metro wars ja auch schon so, das man ne bessere indirekte Beleuchtung in dunklen Ecken hatte.


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. Oktober 2019)

Ach komm Gurdi  du siehst das sicherlich auch. Gibt schon einige Stellen wo es deutlich ist.


----------



## RtZk (26. Oktober 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ach komm Gurdi  du siehst das sicherlich auch. Gibt schon einige Stellen wo es deutlich ist.



Man sieht es auf jeden Fall, aber es ist auch die unscheinbarste Implementierung, das Beleuchtungs und Reflexions RT fällt deutlich mehr auf, ich bin mal gespannt wann mal mehr als 1 Effekt in ein Spiel implementiert wird.


----------



## Derrman (26. Oktober 2019)

Man sieht es deutlich an vielen stellen und die performance passt, da können sich die NVIDIAner freuen
Ich werde mir das Spiel auf jeden fall kaufen wenn es günstiger wird.  Mondern Warfare ist jedenfalls eine würdige fortsezung zu Modern Warfare.


----------



## RtZk (26. Oktober 2019)

Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist, kann es sein, dass man nur zwischen Raytracing an und aus unterscheiden kann, keine Abstufungen vorhanden sind (wie in den anderen Raytracing Titeln)?


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. Oktober 2019)

Korrekt.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ach komm Gurdi  du siehst das sicherlich auch. Gibt schon einige Stellen wo es deutlich ist.



Naja deswegen frag ich ja, in den 3 Screens konnte ich jetzt kaum Veränderungen sehen, kann ja an der Szene liegen. Hab die aber auch nicht Vollbild gehabt, evtl. lags daran.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Oktober 2019)

Auf Bilder habe ich auch Probleme was genau zu erkennen und im Spiel ist man zu stark abgelenkt... 

Aber ich habe es mit Metro Exodus ohne mal versucht und besonders dunkle Szenen waren mit RTX besser zu erkennen. Das Spiel finde ich auch von der Grafik her auch richtig toll gemacht, hatte dann Lust ein älteres Teil nochmals zu spielen und konnte den Unterschied gut sehen. Das alte Spiel hat mir von der Grafik her nicht mehr so gut gefallen.


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

2033 Redux gabs ja vor ein paar Wochen für lau bei EPIC .
Keine schlechte Sache, jede Woche mal reinzuschauen welche Games for free im Download sind.
Meist hat man ja inzwischen nen besseren Moni und kann bei der Grafik auch auf Maxed+Downsampling gehen.
Da sehen die alten Games noch anders aus, als beim Launch.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Oktober 2019)

Metro 2033 und "Metro Last Light" habe ich auch. Metro 2033 habe ich 2014 aber selbst gekauft, wird mir auf Steam auch so angezeigt. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meine mich erinnern zu können das ich das "Metro Last Light" kostenlos bekommen habe.


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. Oktober 2019)

Zur Hölle ist das? Hatte das auch in Gears 5.

Es ist das RT, schalte ich es ab sind diese Grieseleffekte weg.


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Metro 2033 und "Metro Last Light" habe ich auch. Metro 2033 habe ich 2014 aber selbst gekauft, wird mir auf Steam auch so angezeigt. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meine mich erinnern zu können das ich das "Metro Last Light" kostenlos bekommen habe.



Ich meine das Hier:
YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Zur Hölle ist das? Hatte das auch in Gears 5.
> 
> Es ist das RT, schalte ich es ab sind diese Grieseleffekte weg.



Schlechtes Denoising, kostet halb Leistung ohne Ende.


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. Oktober 2019)

Ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen und nicht mehr wegzudenken. Katastrophal!!!


----------



## HardwareHighlander (26. Oktober 2019)

Halte ich für einen Bug, an anderen Stellen funktioniert es deutlich granularer und dieses punktuelle Flimmern ist absolut minimal, vergleichbar wie in Tombraider.
Da wirds noch einen Fix dafür geben.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Schlechtes Denoising, kostet halb Leistung ohne Ende.



Für das Denoising hat man wohl nicht soviel Rechenzeit investiert, oder es teilw. schlecht implementiert.
Aber  Denoising ist nur ein Teil der Miete und kostet nicht Leistung ohne  Ende und es funktioniert meistens ja ganz gut, ergo auf Updates warten.
Aber  grundsätzlich gesehen sind die Leistungskosten für RT Schatten hier ein Witz, und das ist eher massiv positiv zu sehen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. Oktober 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Halte ich für einen Bug, an anderen Stellen funktioniert es deutlich granularer und dieses punktuelle Flimmern ist absolut minimal, vergleichbar wie in Tombraider.
> Da wirds noch einen Fix dafür geben.



Korrekt, es ist nicht an allen Stellen. Oft aber bei Schatten von Charakteren oder Schatten auf den Charakteren, gerade an den Haaren sehr deutlich. Ebenso habe ich immer mal einen FATALEN FEHLER, so nennt es Windows zumindest ^^ Irgendein DX Error.


----------



## pietcux (26. Oktober 2019)

Ich starte grad zum ersten mal. Wieso installiert das Spiel so lange die Shader? Ich meine über10 Minuten.


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. Oktober 2019)

War bei mir nicht der Fall.


----------



## pietcux (27. Oktober 2019)

System:
I5 7600k 32 Gb Ram @2400 MSI RTX2060 Super Gaming X FHD maxed out RTX on um 90 FPS
Nicht schlecht für Day 2. 
Nur die Windows Lautstärke Regelung war ingame extrem träge.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (27. Oktober 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Korrekt, es ist nicht an allen Stellen. Oft aber bei Schatten von Charakteren oder Schatten auf den Charakteren, gerade an den Haaren sehr deutlich. Ebenso habe ich immer mal einen FATALEN FEHLER, so nennt es Windows zumindest ^^ Irgendein DX Error.



Ich hab das teilweise auch ohne RT on bei den Schatten. Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. ^^

Bei mir hat die Shader Installation 3h gedauert... 
Der Multiplayer (Realismus) ist absolut geil.


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Oktober 2019)

Habt ihr auch oft diesen DX Fehler (Fataler Fehler) ? Gerade wenn ich mal pausiert habe und 30min weg bin dann kommt das häufig. 

Keine Ahnung wie das 3h dauern kann  selbst wo ich zu SpecOps gewechselt bin hat das vielleicht 5min gedauert das zu laden. 
Am Ende ist das RT ganz ok aber wüsste ich nicht wonach ich schauen muss dann sieht man es kaum. Die Performance macht keine drops ins Bodenlose was gut ist aber wohl daran liegt das dies nur marginal eingesetzt wird. Da hätte ich mir doch mehr Abstufungen gewünscht für jene mit stärkerer Hardware. Ganz nett anzusehen wenn man Zeit hat aber im Spielfluss nicht wahrzunehmen. Wohl leider mehr oder weniger ein Titel um RTX Karten zu pushen, schade. War am Anfang erfreut aber dachte auch erst da kommt noch mehr. :/ Dennoch Cooles Game und mal endlich ein neuer ordentlicher Mp ohne Epileptische Anfälle.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Oktober 2019)

Habe das Spiel jetzt auch angespielt und finde ich richtig gut gemacht.
Dieses DX Fehler habe ich auch zweimal gehabt.

Habe eine 2080 Grafikkarte verbaut und damit komme ich zwischen 80 und 115 FPS.
Kann sich auch je nach Map ändern. Einstellung habe ich alles auf hoch und RTX an.
Auflösung auf 3440x1440. Habe aber auch G-Sync aktiv.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafikkarte ist leicht übertaktet.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Oktober 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe das Spiel jetzt auch angespielt und finde ich richtig gut gemacht.
> Dieses DX Fehler habe ich auch zweimal gehabt.
> 
> Habe eine 2080 Grafikkarte verbaut und damit komme ich zwischen 80 und 115 FPS.
> ...



Die AMD´ler haben aktuell auch noch so Ihre Problemchen mit dem Spiel.


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Oktober 2019)

Was läuft denn da nicht so ?

EDIT: Es gab ein kleines Update oder Hotfix.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Oktober 2019)

Läuft schon, ich habe aber auch manchmal diese DX Fehler und das Spiel stürzt ab.
Anfangs dachte es hätte was mit meinem OC zu tun und zurück gesetzt lief es dann. Aber kann auch Zufall gewesen sein, denn später mit OC lief es auch wieder. Bin da einiges am Testen. Habe auch mal mit DDU den Treiber runter geschmissen und neu drauf gezogen.

Mal sehen, aber ich konnte es schon gut anspielen, dieser Fehler kommt bei mir nicht immer.
Habe jetzt auch mal zum Test ShadowPlay deaktiviert, da dieses manchmal auch Probleme verursachen soll.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Oktober 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Was läuft denn da nicht so ?
> 
> EDIT: Es gab ein kleines Update oder Hotfix.



Das selbe DX Fehler. Liegt wohl am Vollbild.


----------



## RX480 (27. Oktober 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch oft diesen DX Fehler (Fataler Fehler) ? Gerade wenn ich mal pausiert habe und 30min weg bin dann kommt das häufig.





Gurdi schrieb:


> Die AMD´ler haben aktuell auch noch so Ihre Problemchen mit dem Spiel.



Kann sein, das bei Pausen der Energiesparmodus von W10 net ordnungsgemäß funzt und es nach dem Aufwecken Probleme gibt.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Oktober 2019)

Also ich habe es nochmals versucht und wenn ich meine Grafikkarte auf Stock lasse läuft es.
Ich habe jetzt aber Stock Spannung, also kein UV mehr und 2040/7500 MHz laufen und das scheint auch mit OC besser zu laufen. Zumindest gab es bisher kein Abstutz mit diesem Fehler. Die Spannung ist dann halt 30-50mv höher was mit meiner Wakü nicht viel ausmacht.

Aber ich könnte auch auf Stock belassen, denn so groß ist der Unterschied nicht.
Das abstellen des ShadowPlay  hatte nichts gebracht.


----------



## pietcux (27. Oktober 2019)

Es kann von Vorteil sein wenn man nicht gleich zum Release spielt. Auf dem kleinen Rechner i5 / 2060 Super läuft es in FHD schonmal sehr gut. Bin gespannt wie es auf dem R7 2700X mit der RTX2080 läuft.


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Oktober 2019)

Ich möchte aber wenn möglich zum Release spielen. Es funzt ja auch alles und den DX Fehler hatte ich noch nie im Spielfluss sondern nur wenn ich abwesend war. Denke da hat RX480 nen guten Ansatz woran es liegen könnte. 
OC kann ich bei mir ausschließen lief alles gleich.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Oktober 2019)

Habe jetzt kein Fehler mehr gehabt, lag wohl an meinem UV.

EDIT: Lag eindeutig an mein UV, läuft nun schon die ganze Zeit Problemlos.


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Oktober 2019)

Hast du mit RT gespielt? Kann ja sein dein UV wirkt sich negativ auf die RT/Tensor Cores aus. Obwohl ich sagen muss das ich nicht die Beziehung zwischen OC/UV mit den Cores kenne. Wäre Interessant zu wissen.


----------



## gaussmath (27. Oktober 2019)

Wo habt ihr COD geschossen??


----------



## IICARUS (27. Oktober 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Hast du mit RT gespielt? Kann ja sein dein UV wirkt sich negativ auf die RT/Tensor Cores aus. Obwohl ich sagen muss das ich nicht die Beziehung zwischen OC/UV mit den Cores kenne. Wäre Interessant zu wissen.


Ja ist aktiviert und ich gehe auch davon aus.
Wobei ich bisher dieses Problem mit meinem OC noch nirgendwo hatte und mit Overwatch, BF5 und Assassin's Creed Odyssey keine Probleme hatte.

Mein OC ist jetzt mit 2055/7500 MHz immer noch vorhanden aber nicht mehr mit UV sondern mit der Stockspannung was etwa 30-50mv mehr sind. Scheint damit gut zu laufen. Gehe ich auch 2100/8000 MHz muss ich wohl auch mehr Spannung drauf geben, denn mit der Stockspannung konnte ich zwar spielen aber auch hier kam dann der selber Fehler irgendwann.


Ich lasse nun bei den 2055/7500 MHz ohne UV, da es damit anscheint nun gut läuft.
Natürlich hatte ich auch direkt mein OC im Verdacht als es nicht gleich gut lief.



gaussmath schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr COD geschossen??


Nirgendwo... ich habe in den sauren Apfel gebissen und über Battle.net gekauft.
Habe ich nirgendwo bisher als Key zum kaufen finden können und was ich gefunden habe kostete nicht weniger.

Aber ich denke das es demnächst auch Keys auf Ebay zu kaufen gibt, da Nvidia mit neuen Grafikkarten dieses Spiel mit vergibt. Nur muss man sofern der Verkäufer den Nvidia Code nicht einlöst eine RTX Grafikkarte verbaut haben. Aber bisher habe ich auch solche ein Code nicht finden können.


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Oktober 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja ist aktiviert und ich gehe auch davon aus.
> Wobei ich bisher dieses Problem mit meinem OC noch nirgendwo hatte und mit Overwatch, BF5 und Assassin's Creed Odyssey keine Probleme hatte.



Sind ja auch keine Games die RT(bis auf BF5) nutzen. Ich meinte eher sobald Last auf jene kommt. Kann ja sein du beeinflusst durch dein UV gleichzeitig die anderen Cores welches dann instabil laufen. Das kannst du dann aber nur erkennen sobald Last auf jene Hardware liegt.

Hab es auch über Battlenet geholt. Gauss, ich kann keine Screens in deinem Tool machen. Bin ich blöd? ^^


----------



## IICARUS (27. Oktober 2019)

Ja wird so sein.

Habe jetzt auch  mit der Mission angefangen und finde die Grafik richtig gut gemacht, aber auch die Story ist sehr interessant und sehr gut gemacht. Mit den FPS liege ich im Schnitt auf 80 und je nach Szene komme ich auch auf 120 FPS. Kann aber auch auf nur 60 FPS fallen. Reicht mir aber aus und mein G-Sync wird es ja mit den Hz ehe synchronisieren. Lässt sich auch so gut spielen. Ist halt alles auf hoch gestellt und RT ist auch aktiv.

Mit dem Multiplaye liege ich meist bei 90 FPS, komme aber auch hier auf 110 FPS je nach Szene und Map.


----------



## pietcux (27. Oktober 2019)

Habe eine RTX Karte für meinen mobilen Gaming Rechner gekauft. hab also die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und die Beilage abgegriffen.


----------



## gaussmath (27. Oktober 2019)

Ich lad's auch gerade über Battle.net runter...


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Oktober 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja wird so sein.
> 
> Habe jetzt auch  mit der Mission angefangen und finde die Grafik richtig gut gemacht, aber auch die Story ist sehr interessant und sehr gut gemacht. Mit den FPS liege ich im Schnitt auf 80 und je nach Szene komme ich auch auf 120 FPS. Kann aber auch auf nur 60 FPS fallen. Reicht mir aber aus und mein G-Sync wird es ja mit den Hz ehe synchronisieren. Lässt sich auch so gut spielen. Ist halt alles auf hoch gestellt und RT ist auch aktiv.
> 
> Mit dem Multiplaye liege ich meist bei 90 FPS, komme aber auch hier auf 110 FPS je nach Szene und Map.



Krass. mit der ti liege ich meist bei 200max und normal so 130 fps. In 1080p. Hätte nicht gedacht das der Unterschied so krass ist. Wenn gewünscht kann ich gern ein Video machen. Hab nur keine guten Programme das zu bearbeiten.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Oktober 2019)

Ich spiele aber mit 1440p, mit 1080p werde ich auch mehr erreichen.
Natürlich kann ich nicht an eine Ti dran kommen.

EDIT:

Mit 1080p komme ich auch bis 195 FPS hoch.
Hätte gar nicht gedacht das 1440p soviel ausmacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

Jetzt komme ich in dieser Map auch mit 1440p höher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Oktober 2019)

Naja im MP limitiert mein 3800X. Da kann ich gegen dein i9 nichts machen.  Das ist nun mal ein anderes Kaliber, egal was so geredet wird. Gerade mit guten RAM, no way xD
Aber bin happy und meine Daten kannst ja paar Seiten vorher einsehen. Hätte aber eher die ti als den i9 genommen


----------



## IICARUS (27. Oktober 2019)

Glaube ich noch nicht mal, weil wir sind ja im GPU-Limit, da wirken sich die Prozessoren nicht stark aus.
Wobei die FPS die ich angegeben haben die max. waren, bin natürlich auch darunter gekommen. Habe auch auch gemerkt das die FPS in Dunkle Szenen abnehmen und in hellen Szenen höher liegen.

Hier mal was ganz krasses... über 1000 FPS...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Oktober 2019)

Werde das morgen nochmal angegehen, werde heute keine Runde mehr starten. 
Ja das geht mir auch so ^^ Zwecks Bild.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Oktober 2019)

Um die CPUs zu messen müssten wir schon 720p laufen lassen und niedrige GPU Settings und selbst dann können wir nicht richtig gegentesten da jede Szene anders ausfallen wird.


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Oktober 2019)

Ich meinte was ganz anderes. Werde das morgen einfach mal darlegen, keine Lust mehr heute und Braten ist im Ofen, Formel 1 kommt gleich  

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## gaussmath (27. Oktober 2019)

COD: Moden Warfare scheint CPU-mäßig ziemlich gut optimiert zu sein. Ich habe alles Grafiklastige abgeschaltet und dennoch liegt ein leichtes GPU-Limit  vor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (27. Oktober 2019)

Der 3800x ist gerade im Mindstar für 349€. (incl. 2x Games und X Pass)
AMD Ryzen 7 3800X 8x 3.90GHz So.AM4 BOX - Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de

8c16t ist schon net schlecht, wenn die neuen Konsolen sowas auch haben.
W10 1909 soll auch nochmal besser die Last auf die echten Cores legen, schau mer mal.


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Oktober 2019)

Laut Gerüchten sollen die Konsolen ja 8c16t ZEN2 mit 3,2Ghz bekommen. Das wäre für Konsolen insane CPU Leistung wenn man die Vorgänger betrachtet.
Denke dann hat machen unserer 8c/12c richtig Sinn


----------



## RX480 (27. Oktober 2019)

Und die Konsolen weitaus effektiver als W10 arbeiten.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Oktober 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> COD: Moden Warfare scheint CPU-mäßig ziemlich gut optimiert zu sein. Ich habe alles Grafiklastige abgeschaltet und dennoch liegt ein leichtes GPU-Limit  vor.


Um ins CPU-Limit zu kommen musst du auch die Auflösung auf 720p runter drehen.


----------



## gaussmath (27. Oktober 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Um ins CPU-Limit zu kommen musst du auch die Auflösung auf 720p runter drehen.



Da wäre ich jetzt nicht drauf gekommen...  Du kriegst irgendwie nicht mit, was ich so mache, oder? 

Ich habe alles Grafiklastige reduziert. Auflösung, RT, AA/AF, AO, Texturen. Man muss sich wohl die Suche nach einer geeigneten Szene machen.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Oktober 2019)

Wenn du das nicht dazu schreibst kann ich es ja nicht richten oder... 

EDIT: Hast aber Recht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe es auch mit 720p nachstellen wollen und alles auf niedrig gesetzt.


----------



## gaussmath (27. Oktober 2019)

Hast du wirklich alles auf min gestellt? Dinge wie Details, Streaming und Schatten gehen ja auf die CPU.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Oktober 2019)

Alles, ich bin von oben nach unten durch gegangen und habe alles runter gestellt und einiges sogar ausgestellt.
Habe nur vergessen von 21:9 auf 16:9 umzustellen.

EDIT: Ich glaube ich weiß was ich vergessen habe, die Hz von 120 auf 60 zu setzen.

EDIT2: Nein hat nichts gebracht, habe es erneut mit 60 und 50 Hz versucht und hatte immer noch 90-91% Auslastung der Grafikkarte.


----------



## RX480 (28. Oktober 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich habe alles Grafiklastige reduziert. Auflösung, RT, AA/AF, AO, Texturen. Man muss sich wohl die Suche nach einer geeigneten Szene machen.





IICARUS schrieb:


> Wenn du das nicht dazu schreibst kann ich es ja nicht richten oder...
> EDIT: Hast aber Recht.



Gaussmath hat in dem Bild zu CapFrameX im Comment sein Setting reingeschrieben.
Bisschen mehr Zeit nehmen beim Anschauen der Bilder und net so schnell posten, hilft.

Erstaunlich, wie IIcarus abgeht>300fps=NICE.
Da spielen wohl die mehr CudaCores der Ti keine Rolle sondern nur die CPU+Ram.

edit: Wie schaut denn dann das Bild mit IntegerScaling in 1440p aus?
Integer Scaling Explored: Sharper Pixels For Retro And Modern Games | HotHardware


----------



## gaussmath (28. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, wie IIcarus abgeht>300fps=NICE.
> Da spielen wohl die mehr CudaCores der Ti keine Rolle sondern nur die CPU+Ram.



Er hat auch alles auf Min gestellt. Das ist aber nicht das Ziel eines CPU Tests. Man muss jene Settings maximieren, die auf die CPU gehen und da ist mehr als man denkt. Dinge wie Auflösung, RT, AA/AF, AO und Texturen kann man auf min stellen. Alles andere sollte rauf.


----------



## RX480 (28. Oktober 2019)

Ihr solltet Euch vllt. net ganz so auf den absoluten Maxwert versteifen.

Praktisch gibts ja nur FHD@240Hz. Dafür das ideale Setting zu finden ist schon ne Aufgabe!
YouTube


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

@gaussmath
Kannst auch Screenshots aus dem Menü machen und dahinter immer ein Pfeil nach oder und nach unten dazu setzen, dann gehen wir die einzelnen Optionen gemeinsam durch.

Kann aber auch nicht sein, denn alleine das auf  720p und 50Hz runter gestellt war hätte ich unter 90% fallen müssen. Du bist ja auch nicht unter 96% gefallen. Ich muss aber mal die Hz und die Auflösung im Treiber runter stellen, kann sein das hier wieder hoch skaliert wird es sich auch darauf mit auswirkt.



RX480 schrieb:


> Ihr solltet Euch vllt. net ganz so auf den absoluten Maxwert versteifen.
> 
> Praktisch gibts ja nur FHD@240Hz. Dafür das ideale Setting zu finden ist schon ne Aufgabe!
> YouTube


Darum geht es gar nicht, es geht  nur darum Testweise ins CPU-Limit zu kommen, denn die optimale Settings habe ich für mich schon bereits gefunden.


----------



## gaussmath (28. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ihr solltet Euch vllt. net ganz so auf den absoluten Maxwert versteifen.



Es ging ja um ein CPU-Limit. Dazu gehört nun mal Settings zu wählen, die die CPU belasten. Im allgemeinen sinken dann die maximal erreichbaren FPS sogar erheblich.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

Das mit dem Treiber runter stellen hat auch nichts gebracht.
Zumindest bin ich jetzt auch wieder im Schnitt zwischen 88-93% gewesen und bis 96% waren auch kurz mit dabei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Krass, da wurde wohl ziemlich gut gearbeitet zwecks CPU. Hier mal ein Cap und ein Video. 

YouTube


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

Diese CapFrameX müsste ich mir auch mal näher ansehen.
Zwar hatte ich es letztens auch installiert bin aber nicht so ganz damit zurecht gekommen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Ganz einfach. Installieren und dann deine Hardware/Comments hinzufügen. Spiel starten, F12 drücken. Wenn fertig bist einfach nochmal F12. Hast ein feedback via voice.
Bei mir funzt der Screenmode nur nicht.


----------



## gaussmath (28. Oktober 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Installieren und dann deine Hardware/Comments hinzufügen. Spiel starten, F12 drücken. Wenn fertig bist einfach nochmal F12. Hast ein feedback via voice.
> Bei mir funzt der Screenmode nur nicht.



Die Hardwareinfos werden automatisch hinzugefügt. Die Plus Buttons dienen nur dazu, fehlerhafte Einträge wieder rückgängig machen zu können. Was meinst du mit "Screenmode"?



IICARUS schrieb:


> Diese CapFrameX müsste ich mir auch mal näher ansehen.
> Zwar hatte ich es letztens auch installiert bin aber nicht so ganz damit zurecht gekommen.



Gib mal Feedback bitte, wo es gehakt hat. Man lernt ja durch nichts besser als durch das Feedback der User. 

@all: Was teils Schwierigkeiten bereitet von der Bedienung her ist die Ignore-Liste. Wenn mehr als ein Eintrag in der Prozessliste ist, dann verweigert das Tool den Start. Der ungewollte Eintrag muss dann auf die Ignore-Liste gesetzt werden. Der interne Service erkennt alle Anwendungen, die auf Grafik APIs zugreifen und das sind nicht immer nur Games. Deshalb gibt es die Ignore-Liste.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Ich kann keine Bilder machen. Ich tippe oben rechts auf den Button um in den Modus für Screenshots zugehen und mache dann eines. Aber der Zielordner ist immer leer.


----------



## gaussmath (28. Oktober 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ich kann keine Bilder machen. Ich tippe oben rechts auf den Button um in den Modus für Screenshots zugehen und mache dann eines. Aber der Zielordner ist immer leer.



Ah ok, verstehe. Welchen Zielordner hast du ausgewählt?


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Der ist Standard so.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

Klappt mittlerweile, war immer etwas verwirrt ob es nach dem F4 läuft oder nicht.
Muss ich im Tool zum starten sein oder kann ich auch aus dem Spiel mit F4 starten.

Die Taste habe ich mir mal auf Strg.  + F4 gesetzt.

In COD  kommt es aber stark darauf an in welchen Map und wie die Szenen sind, denn dunkle Szenen bringen bei mir weniger FPS als hellere und manche Maps bringen mir FPS über 100 und manche darunter. Aber das Spiel selber läuft flüssig und sehr gut. Aber wie bereits mal geschrieben mit 1440P das ganze. Da ich G-Sync habe ist es nicht weiter schlimm wenn ich unter 100 FPS falle. Sonst müsste ich die Settings was runter stellen, da sie alle auf max. eingestellt sind. Skalierung ist bei 100% gesetzt.


----------



## gaussmath (28. Oktober 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Klappt mittlerweile, war immer etwas verwirrt ob es nach dem F4 läuft oder nicht.
> Muss ich Tool zum starten sein oder kann ich auch aus dem Spiel mit F4 starten.



Erst wird das Spiel gestartet und dann kann CapFrameX im Hintergrund laufen. Das Spiel wird automatisch erkannt. Es gibt ein Soundfeedback, wenn die Messung gestartet wird.



IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Der ist Standard so.



Hm, dann funkt wohl dein Virenscanner dazwischen. Ich kann sonst keine Fehler bei der Funktion entdecken.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

Ah gut zu wissen, im Test hatte ich keine Kopfhörer auf...


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Einfach ingame dein Hotkey aktivieren dann kommt ein Feedback ^^ Sofern du dies nicht abgeschalten hast. 
Ich werde die erste Mission nochmal mit alles max 1440p cappen. Außer Render die lasse ich 100%, werde das über VSR machen. Können ja dann gerne mal Vergleichen.

EDIT: 1. Mission 1440p alles Max RT On Skalierung 100%. Werde das gleiche nochmal in 4K machen. 

 Der VRAM wird genutzt oder nur zugemüllt? 

YouTube 1440p


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

Bin da schon etwas weiter.
Zuletzt war ich in London im Spiel, wo diese ganzen Zivilisten dazwischen laufen.

In 4 K könnte ich auch spielen, habe meine UHD Fernseher mit am Rechner dran.
Nur muss ich dann mit dem Controller spielen da ich nicht an Tastatur und Maus dran komme und das liegt mir nicht so, komme mit Maus und Tastatur in Shooter Spiele besser zurecht.


----------



## gaussmath (28. Oktober 2019)

@IphoneBenz: Hast du diese Hakler gemerkt im Spiel? Das sind echt heftige Spikes im Frametimegraphen.


----------



## HisN (28. Oktober 2019)

COD hat schon immer wie verrückt VRAM belegt (und wenn man SSAA zugeschaltet hat auch benutzt), aber wenn man das außen vor lässt, dann wird nur belegt.
CB hat ja auf meinen Einwand erwähnt das sie auch in 4K keine Ausreißer mit 8GB-Karten gesehen haben beim BO4, auch wenn AB bei mir schon in FHD ohne SSAA mit 15GB geglänzt hat.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

@Gaussmath

Ja es war nicht mehr so flüssig wie in 1080p. Kann ShadowPlay dafür verantwortlich sein? Möchte dazu aber erwähnen das ich ohne Sync etc spiele. Unter 100FPS wird es mit 144Hz eklig auf dauer. In 4K noch schlimmer wollte aber nur nichts verfälschen. Wenn die Videos verarbeitet sind sieht man ggf. mehr. In 4K nicht spielbar auf max mit RT. Heftige Drops, für meine Verhältnisse. Sowieso Shooter sollten schon an die 100FPS gehen. Macht sonst keinen Spass  
YT Video in 4K kommt noch. 

YouTube 4K
YouTube 1440p

EDIT: Hatte ein Fehler mit den Bildern, wurde korrigiert.

Die Spikes spürt man, gerade in Bewegungen. Hoffe die Videos können diese wiedergeben. Liegt das am RT?


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2019)

Kann auch am Capturen liegen. Wie sieht denn ohne aus?


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Müsste ich dann 1 zu 1 vergleichen, noch net gemacht. Aber ohne Capture ist das Gefühl dasselbe. Lass es 2-3Fps sein geschätzt.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

Wobei das ShadowPlay auch etwa 10-15 FPS kostet.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen? Egal WHAT EVER. Ich renn die Mission nochmal ohne Aufnahme. CU.

10 - 15Fps sind es niemals. Die Kurve ist leicht besser aber das muss nicht am ShadowPlay liegen. Gerade dies ist ja bekannt dafür Ressourcen schonend zu verwalten. Wenn ich mir die Daten so ansehe macht das nichts aus, die Unterschiede verbuche ich unter Messungenauigkeiten bzw. leichten Einfluss von ShadowPlay aber nicht in dein genannten Ausmaß. 
War ein Cleaner Cap nach Neustart ohne Monitoring etc, einfach Windows Anmeldung CapFrameX an und dann COD. 

Lg


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen? Egal WHAT EVER. Ich renn die Mission nochmal ohne Aufnahme. CU.


Doch ist aber so, wird auch in der Grafikkarte intern verarbeitet und daher geht etwas von der Leistung verloren. Habe es mal getestet und hatte ein Unterschied von 15 FPS. Wird dir auch @HisN bestätigen können.

Ist aber egal und nicht so wichtig.
Sollte man aber mit bedenken.

EDIT:

Die FPS mir 1440p kommen hin, habe ich in etwa auch.
Kommt aber auf die Map an und anscheint muss die Grafikkarte mit dunkle Maps mehr tun, denn Maps mit Tageslicht bringen bei mir mehr FPS.

Hier ein Ergebnis mit Bodenkampf von mir.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wPLUgNYG4Z8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Habe mein Beitrag editiert. Solltest nochmal ein Blick über die Daten werfen. 
Ich sehe aber keinen Unterschied von 15FPS, selbst wenn nicht über Telemetrie würde ich ein Verlust von 15FPS in 4k sehen/spüren. Kann der Aussage leider nicht zustimmen aber lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren wenn ihr hier auf den Holzweg bin.

Lg

EDIT: Video schaue ich sobald es fertig ist. Habe es das Gefühl das die ti sich kaum von der 2080 absetzen kann in diesen Game. BTW MP hat eine ganz andere CPU Last als der SP. Inwieweit das Aussagekräftig ist weiß ich noch nicht das ich den MP nicht getestet habe bis dato(Benches) . Kann aber sicher egal sein wenn wir beide uns im GPU Limit befinden. Mal sehen was das Video zeigt, 360p tue ich mir net an.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

Das wird dir jeder sagen der auch schon Videos damit erstellt hat und wie bereits geschrieben habe ich es auch mal getestet. Denn wie solle es anders sein?? Das Video wird in der Grafikkarte aufgezeichnet und nicht auf dem Bildschirm und eine Grafikkarte muss dazu folglich auch was tun, denn es kostet der Grafikkarte auch Rechenleistung was sie irgendwo dann nicht mehr einsetzen kann. Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich auch mal ein gegentest gemacht und hatte ein Unterschied von 15 FPS. 

Natürlich habe ich jetzt keine aktuellen Tests da mein Test etwas zurück liegt... daher glaube es oder halt nicht, da ich jetzt nichts beweisen werden. 

EDIT: Kann ich gut verstehen, 360p ist grausam... 
Dauert bestimmt nicht lange, da es nur 3 min lang ist.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe bei P0.2 -3 FPS. Das bestätigt deine Aussage leider nicht. Gern mach ich noch ein Test nach deinen Settings dann sage mir wie. Aber ich sehe kein Verlust von bis zu 15FPS. Warum sollte ich misst erzählen wenn es via Bilder ersichtlich ist ^^ Ich würde dir ja gern glauben aber die Daten bis dato sagen was anderes. Kann ja sein der Fehler liegt bei mir.
Aufgenommen habe ich mit der Ingame Auflösung in 60FPS mit der höchsten Bitrate.

Selbst P5 ist annähernd gleich.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

Vielleicht hat deine TI auch etwas mehr Reserven und wie bereits geschrieben kommt es nicht nur von mir. Denn mich hat man darauf auch erst aufmerksam gemacht. 

Mir war das damals auch nicht bekannt. 

Hatte aber kein Programm was genau alles aufgezeichnet hat und musste selbst schauen was im Schnitt mit und ohne anlag.
Denn mit den max. und min. kannst das nicht ersehen, da innerhalb einer Spielrunde immer mal Spitzen erreicht werden die sich in der nächsten Spielrunde unterscheiden können. Zudem müsste genau die selbe Map und sie selbe Szene wieder laufen, denn jede Szene, jede Situation usw. kann alles wieder ändern.

COD ist daher gar nicht als Vergleich geeignet, dazu solltest du eher ein Spiel nehmen was ein Benchmark mit beinhaltet um die selben Bedienungen erneut abspielen lassen zu können.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Das ist wohl wahr. Aber meinst du echt das es sich das bis zu 15FPS auswirken kann? Ich mein ich bin hektischer Gamer aber habe dennoch versucht dasselbe zu machen und glaube kaum das die selbe Hardware Unterschiede von bis zu 15FPS liefert. Ich muss das leider bis dato dementieren da ich meine Daten kenne und hierbei nicht deine genannten Auswirkungen sehe. 

Kann das gern mal mit AC:Odysee machen wenn magst. Lust habe ich eher weniger da ich gleich ne Runde Support in LoL zocken wollte (5er TEAM) , aber wenn wir beide uns dann einig sind wäre es mir das mir Wert  
Hoffe nimmst das net negativ auf  sehe nur den Unterschied nicht.

Wegen dein Video, kann den MP nicht beurteilen. Wäre schön wenn kurz die Zeit hast die erste Mission zu benchen, am besten mit CapFrameX.  Finde der MP hat noch mehr variablen als der SP. Dennoch gute Leistung für eine 2080. Aber da geht doch sicher noch was mit dem Takt oder hast Pech gehabt in der Lotterie? Gerade mit Wakü. Wüsste gern wo AMD da so liegt ob SP oder MP ist egal.

EDIT: Hast ein cooles Monitoring. Wie hast du die ganzen Daten in das OSD bekommen? Nutze nur den Afterburner.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

Ich meine das es auch AC:Odysee war wo ich es getestet hatte.
Sagen wir mal 10-15 FPS... so ungefähr, genau kann ich es nicht sagen.

Video von mir ist jetzt auch mit 4K da.

Anmerken möchte ich dazu das ich das Spiel viel länger gespielt habe und daher CapFrameX mehr festgehalten hat. Habe aber nicht die ganze Zeit das Video aufgezeichnet und das Video selbst habe ich dann auf nur 3min geschnitten.... war mir etwas peinlich, war nicht meine beste Runde... 

Das beste war ehe mit dem Panzer... 
Musst auch mal im Multiplayer den Bodenkampf versuchen, da bekommst sicherlich noch mehr FPS da diese Map mit Tageslicht läuft.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Ok ich werde jetzt AC:O benchen. Ich muss das für mein Ego wissen 

Welche Settings magst du haben? Alles max und dann einfach den Benchmark und ein Cap jeweils mit und ohne Shadow Aufnahme? So ok?
Werde die Aufnahme selbstverständlich posten  

PS: Schaue dir mal meine Videos an, ich glänze geradezu im Umgang mit Granaten xDDDDD Die Szene mit dem Fenster wo die Feinde im Haus sind 

WHAT EVER. Ich teste jetzt AC:O mit Max Settings(Render 100%) . Einmal mit und einmal ohne Aufnahme via ShadowPLay. In 4K. Dann können wir ja gut anhand der Frametime/Screenshots vom Bench erkennen ob es wirklich so ist.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> EDIT: Hast ein cooles Monitoring. Wie hast du die ganzen Daten in das OSD bekommen? Nutze nur den Afterburner.


Der obere Teil ist aus Afterburner und der untere Teil ab Wassertemperatur mit HWInfo.
Muss dann auch beides im Hintergrund laufen.

Mit HWInfo kannst die einzelnen Bezeichnungen des OSD auch umbenennen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

So AC:O kommt gleich. Alles 4k einmal mit und ohne ShadowPlay im internen Benchmark. Die Grafiksettings aus dem Video sind dieselben wie in den RUN ohne ShadowPlay. 
Werde dann gleich editieren. Vorab sage ich mal nichts 

AC:O mit ShadowPlay: YouTube (Wird verarbeitet, dauert paar Minuten)

Ich gebe mich geschlagen.  Obwohl dies bei COD nicht mal im Ansatz so gravierend ist. 

Das erste Bild mit Aufnahme das zweite dann wohl ohne  Könnten paar Sekunden Unterschied sein, also dementsprechend lesen.

PS: Das Game kann man locker mit 60FPS Vysnc spielen mit ein paar Tweaks. Maxout natürlich net, AA und Volumetrische Wolken bringen die ti in die Knie. 

PPS: Jetzt habe ich wieder Lust weil ich die Musik gehört habe


----------



## RNG_AGESA (28. Oktober 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



mmmm, mal abgesehen von allem 
spielst du ganz schön schlecht. 

*duckundweg* 

jetzt mal ehrlich, 
ganz schön schlecht


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

@IphoneBenz
Puhh,,, noch mal Glück gehabt... hatte damals kein Programm um es genau sehen zu können.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Na aber wir wollen doch net im Hardware Forum die Skills der jeweiligen User ankreiden  
Sonst würde ich mal gern ein MOBA Video von dir sehen  Jeder hat ja so seine Affinität.

BTW, zeig uns doch mal deine Benches zu den Game ^^ über dein Gameplay reden wir natürlich nicht  (no offense mate)


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe einige Jahre kein COD mehr gespielt und in Bodenkampf komme ich noch nicht so gut zurecht.
Normalerweise spiele ich Herrschaft oder Team Deathmatch und da liege ich meist irgendwo dazwischen. 

Außerdem schrieb ich auch bereits dazu das es nicht meine beste Runde war und darum geht es in diesem Video auch nicht. Dort möchte ich nicht meine spielerische Eigenschaften zeigen sondern wie sich das Spiel mit meiner 2080 Grafikkarte verhält.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Herrschaft war mein Ding, damals zu MW2 und 3 Zeiten. Über 3000h allein für MW2. Das war auf ein OEM Laptop und ich habe gerockt ^^ Heute fehlt mir der Reiz für Shooter MP, finde da MOBAs entspannter.
Kennt ihr noch den Zombie Modus mit den Juggernauts bzw. Soldaten nur mit Wurfmessern, das war auch immer wieder geil  Gerade auf "DOME" an den Leitern verstecken.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

Call of Duty - Advanced Warfare habe ich gerne gespielt und anfangs letztes Jahr auch BO4, aber in letzter Zeit bin ich nur noch in Overwatch unterwegs.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

COD AW hat mir den reiz geraubt, dieses Movement Mist war nichts für mich. Der SP war ok, war mal etwas frisches aber der Rest, ziemlich CRAP xD 
Bei den neuen COD muss ich gestehen spiele ich dennoch mal gern 1h Sniper, ist einfach ruhiger und langsamer als die Vorgänger. Gefällt mir. Ansonsten hänge ich eher an OpenWorld SP und LoL in der Masse.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

Sniper spiele ich selten, da ich auch eingestehe das ich nicht der beste bin.
Mein Sohn ist da viel besser drin.

Gestern hatte ich in Herrschaft 17 Kills und habe sogar den 1. Platz belegt, verloren haben wir aber dennoch... 
Ja COD AW hat nicht jeden gefallen, mir hat es viel Spaß bereitet so hoch springen zu können. 

Da habe ich sogar noch ein Video dazu... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LRutzl9jIUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

NEIN BITTE HÖR AUF, wenn ich alleine diese Jumpgeräusche höre wird mir übel. Für mich war AW der Tod für COD. ^^ 
Ach hätte ich nur damals auch aufgenommen. 32 Killserie und kurz vorm Lose die Nuke zünden, ach hab ich mich geil gefühlt xD 
Oh Gott, diese Sounds, so Fail XD Dazu noch FriendlyFire xD 
Warte ich schaue mal in meine Steam Screens nach.

Habe leider nicht mehr alle, aber war immer erster so gut wie^^ Gerade auf Chrash oder Dome ^^ Meine Maps.

EDIT: Screen musste weg, Steam Account war sichtbar.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

Habe mir das Video auch wieder angeschaut und auch jetzt das selbe gedacht... 
Naja.. man wird ja nicht jünger, da springt man nicht mehr so durch die Gegend herum... 

EDIT: Mein Durchschnitt liegt bei 12-15.
Wenn ich mal eine gute Runde schaffe und auch gut drauf bin vielleicht auch mal mehr.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Ach das war damals, heute packe ich in CS:GO auch nur noch LegendaryEagle, damals Global or Supreme kann ich heute vergessen. Hab auch einfach kein Bock mehr auf die lineare MP. Gerade CS, HS und man wartet 3min gefühlt das man mal wieder ran darf. Die Zeiten sind vorbei. Gerade in Bremen zum Praktikum 2014 nur Cs, mindestens 8h am Tag und Global. Im nachhinein bereue ich es weil naja, war ziemlich Sinnfrei. Ja ich werde melancholisch xD


----------



## gaussmath (28. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe mal einen Vergleich mit der 2080 Ti gemacht: gebencht habe ich The Division 2 einmal mit und ohne Shadowplay. Es kostet die Leistung, die ich erwartet habe. Was ich so mitbekommen habe, kann es auf einer Turing Karte bis zu 5% Leistung kosten. Man muss aber bedenken, dass es in der Praxis eher weniger ist, da Turing Karten von Haus aus einen spezialisierten Chip für Videoverarbeitung mitbringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Da kommen wieder die PREMIUM Benches. Allein schon der Vergleich innerhalb des Tools. ^^ Mag deine Qualität Gauss, schöne Sache.
Danke dafür.

PS: Wird mir gerade erst bewusst aber wäre schön blöd wenn der Entwickler des Tools nicht alle Gimmicks kennt xD


----------



## gaussmath (28. Oktober 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> PS: Wird mir gerade erst bewusst aber wäre schön blöd wenn der Entwickler des Tools nicht alle Gimmicks kennt xD



Hihi, das ist wohl so.  Ist aber auch ne komplett neue Version. Diese Balkendiagramme kommen noch in einer späteren Version....


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Mag dein Tool, tolle Sache!!!!

Aber auch deine Messung bestätigt meine Aussage das es nicht viel Verlust ist. Geht man von 4K/60FPS aus mit 5% Verlust dann sind das 3FPS. Finde ich ok so das die Karten dafür in guter Qualität aufnhemen. Die 15FPS stammen wohl eher von Games wo wir über 200FPS sind aber darüber müssen wir sicherlich nicht mehr diskutieren weil hier jeder sicher weiß das eine Aufnahme Ressourcen kostet.


----------



## gaussmath (28. Oktober 2019)

Ja klar, wenn man eh jenseits der 200 FPS zockt, dann sind 15 FPS Verlust schnell erreicht. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob's Unterschiede zwischen einer 2080 und 2080 Ti gibt, denn der Videochip ist ja identisch. Könnte vielleicht an der unterschiedlichen Bandbreite der Karten liegen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Naja hast eine Aufgabe würde ich mal frech behaupten oder? ^^ Ich bin leider nicht in der Lage das solo zu testen.

EDIT: Was ist HxAccount? Habe das manchmal in meiner Prozessliste?!


----------



## gaussmath (28. Oktober 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> EDIT: Was ist HxAccount? Habe das manchmal in meiner Prozessliste?!



Pack's einfach auf die Ignore-Liste, dann taucht es nicht mehr auf. HxAccounts ist MS Office Kram...


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

Das scheint in der Tat nicht mehr viel auszumachen.
Hier ein Test mit Shadow of the Tomb Raider.

*Ohne ShadowPlay* ******* *Mit ShadowPlay*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ohne ShadowPlay* ******* *Mit ShadowPlay*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tolles Programm, gefällt mir sehr gut... 

@IphoneBenz
Gut das wir heute darauf gekommen sind, sonst hätte ich immer noch an diese 10-15 FPS Verlust gedacht.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Nun ja in den P0.2 schlägt es sich deutlich wieder. Hast du den ersten Bench ohne Cap laufen lassen? Sodass alle Shader etc geladen sind?
WAIT, what! Hast du ggf die Bilder vertauscht? Deine Daten verwirren mich.
Laut deinen P0.2 hast du fast 25% Verlust wenn ich kein Idiot in Mathe bin. Deine maxFPS hätten ein Verlust von ca. 40%. Ist da ok so ? Obwohl die maxFPS Angaben kann man vergessen, zu ungenau das ganze.

Ach Ansich wird das net falsch sein, es kommt wohl einfach auf die Relation drauf an. 5% bei 200FPS sind schon mal 10FPS.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

Nee Bilder sind richtig, links ohne ShadowPlay und rechts mit ShadowPlay.

Habe sie mit Absicht nebeneinander gestellt dann kann man mit der Forensoftware vor und zurück springen.
Nachdem die Bilder das erste mal aufgerufen werden kann man schnell recht und links switchen.

P02 ist in der Tat etwas verwirrend, achte auf die anderen Ergebnisse, die scheinen korrekter zu sein oder die Bilder direkt aus dem Spiel.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Ja gut die anderen Werte machen mehr Sinn. Deine max und P0.2 Werte sind nur seltsam. Obwohl wie gesagt die max Werte eh egal sind, gerade wenn man vielleicht 2s zu früh mit den Cap im LoadingScreen startet.

Ok deine minFPS in den Screen vom Benchmark machen mehr Sinn. Da scheint wohl was falsch gelaufen zu sein mit deiner CapFrameX Analyse.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

Auf P2 hatte ich jetzt selbst nicht drauf geachtet.
Aber auch die Daten aus dem Spiel zeigen den geringen Unterschied auch gut.

Keine Ahnung was ich da mal selbst getestet habe, kann mich jetzt aber auch nicht erinnern welche Grafikkarte ich verbaut hatte, da es schon eine weile zurück liegt. Dann weiß ich zumindest jetzt auch bescheid und verklickere in Zukunft nichts mehr was falsches... 

Besten dank...


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Wird schon so passen wer weiß wieso deine P0.2 Werte so krass Unterschiedlich sind. An ShadowPlay liegt es sicher nicht weil dies würde sich auch in den anderen Werten darstellen.
Aber gut das wir das mal getestet haben, natürlich mit Gauss der wieder mit Premium Zeug kommt xD Denke auf die von Gauss genannten 5% können wir uns festlegen.

Mich würde mal ein AMD Bench ala Vega/RX5700 interessieren. Ohne Fanboy Zeugs, klar das die Karten etwas schlechter performen als unsere aber das Verhältnis wäre interessant.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

Natürlich, sehe ich auch so und dank Gauss tolles Programm ist es ja noch einfach gewesen, da nicht jedes Spiel das ganze so gut darstellt. Mir hat schon immer solch ein Programm für solche Tests gefehlt denn auch wenn mal getestet werden soll was Arbeitsspeicher ausmachen ist es sonst auch nicht einfach das ganze zu testen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Nun ja wenn RAM fehlt spürst du das am eigenen Leibe  Nachladeruckler bleiben wohl kaum unbemerkt. Oder meinst du die Auswirkungen von optimierten RAM im CPU Limit?


----------



## gaussmath (28. Oktober 2019)

Die P0.2 Werte schwanken auch gerne mal. Da muss man vorsichtig sein. Bei einer Wiederholmessung könnte das schon ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Nun ja wenn RAM fehlt spürst du das am eigenen Leibe  Nachladeruckler bleiben wohl kaum unbemerkt. Oder meinst du die Auswirkungen von optimierten RAM im CPU Limit?


Ich meinte den Takt des Arbeitsspeicher, also mit OC den Takt weiter hoch zu setzen. Zum Beispiel mein 3600 MHz Speicher den ich auch bis 4133 Mhz zum laufen bekomme. Macht ja im GPU-Limit nicht mehr viel aus. Mit diesem Programm(Tool) kann man es besser testen wie viel es genau ausmachen wird.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Sofern du im CPU Limit bist  Wann ist man das schon mit nen i9@5Ghz xD Aber ja deine Aussage ist korrekt, du könntest die bessere Leistung anhand der Frametimes erkennen.


----------



## RX480 (28. Oktober 2019)

Mehr Ram-Takt könnte auch der Graka beim streamen in ACO helfen bei den P0.2.(x)
Das hat schon seinen Grund, warum Reviewer immer rel. hoch takten.

(x) wäre ähnlich wie bei Navi@PCiE4.0
Den Effekt gibts ja auch nur in wenigen Games.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

Mit streamen habe ich keine Erfahrung, habe ich noch nie gemacht.


----------



## IphoneBenz (29. Oktober 2019)

Kann ich net beurteilen da ich AC:O auf 60FPS spiele zwecks Tv und Vysnc. Das Streaming funzt bei mir eindwandfrei. 

@IICARUS er meint das Streaming von Daten, vom RAM in den VRAM welche über PCIe 4.0 schneller läuft durch erhöhter Bandbreite


----------



## IICARUS (29. Oktober 2019)

Ach so, mich interessiert nur was ich am ende auch an FPS bekomme, denn was bringt es mir den Arbeitsspeicher mit mehr Spannung zu prügeln und tolle messbare Ergebnisse mit AIDA64 zu bekommen und im Spiel macht es NULL was aus.

Ich habe das letztens mal getestet und mein Speicher auf 4000 MHz gestellt und in Overwatch habe ich in etwa die selben FPS erkennen können. Aber ohne Tool was die FPS genau festhält kann ich kein Vergleich machen. Wobei es in Overwatch wieder schwer wird, da das Spiel auch kein Benchmark hat. Overwatch scheint auch nicht alle Kerne voll zu nutzen, Windows scheint da nur alles gleichmäßig zu verteilen.

Mein Arbeitsspeicher läuft aber Stock bereits mit 3600 MHz, liegt daher auch so schon sehr hoch.

Ich habe aber in diesem Spiel genug FPS und komme so zwischen 130 und 165 FPS.
Ist auch das Spiel was ich vermehrt spiele.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (29. Oktober 2019)

Mit Streamen meine ich den Zugriff der Graka auf den Ram. Es passen ja net alle Daten vorab in den Vram.
Könnte mir bei ACO vorstellen, wenn man zur Tür rauskommt ist ne Menge Traffic auf dem PCiE und ordentlich Zugriff auf den Ram.

im Video bei 3:50
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Rade...e-274775/Videos/PCI-Express-30-vs-40-1331990/


----------



## IICARUS (29. Oktober 2019)

Ja aber im GPU-Limit läuft weder der Prozessor, noch der Arbeitsspeicher mit voller Leistung.
Dazu muss der Prozessor schon im Limit sein damit er und der Arbeitsspeicher die volle Leistung erbringen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (29. Oktober 2019)

Overwatch ist ein typischer Esport Titel welcher weniger mit Streaming zu tun hat als ein AC:Odysee. Hier allein zählt Takt und IPC. Klar kannst etwas über RAM OC rausholen aber solltest du schon bei 3600 sein dann handelt es sich eher um Benchmarks als um wirkliche GamePerformance. 

Ach und eine TI kann schon so einiges in den VRAM vorab laden xD What ever, BTT: macht sich denn HBCC hier bemerkbar? Macht das ein Unterschied zum Streaming? Da solltest du als Vega User ja mehr Erfahrungen haben.

Dein GPU Limit hat erstmal nichts mit den Streaming zu tun, ich kann auch eine ti mit 4Gb VRAM haben und jene streamt sich zu Tode. GPU Limit sehe ich eher als GPU CHIP Limit an als VRAM LIMIT.


----------



## RX480 (29. Oktober 2019)

Frag mal Gaussmath oder Gurdi. 

Mit Cf gibts keinen HBCC, dabei wäre ein gemeinsamer Pool ala APU sicher möglich,
nur AMD gibt sich da leider keine Mühe mehr.


----------



## IphoneBenz (29. Oktober 2019)

Egal was ich so höre von dir oder anderen habe ich das Gefühl das CF/SLI/mGPU tot ist. Zumindest was Games angeht. Liegt das an der erhöhten Latenz oder wie darf ich das verstehen. Wenn beide GPUs eh den selben VRAM belegen mit selben Daten wieso sollte dann kein HBCC möglich sein?


----------



## RX480 (29. Oktober 2019)

mGPU gibts ja noch, erfordert aber eine entsprechende Mehrarbeit vom Studio für das Game.
Wird daher nur selten gemacht. RoTR oder StrangeBrigade laufen supi. Also wenn  man wollte, gänge es.

HBCC ist eine Art Speichercontroller, der zusätzlichen Platz auf dem normalen Arbeitsspeicher RAM verwaltet
und der Graka vorgaukelt, das mehr Vram adressiert werden kann.
Im worst Case müsste theoretisch dieser Platz auf dem Ram für mGPU 2x bereitgehalten werden. Das gestattet AMD aber meines Wissens momentan net. Daher ist im Treiber/Menü nur HBCC für Singlegrakas anwählbar.

SLi ist auch noch net tot. Gerade letztens wurde ja Anthem wieder gangbar gemacht.
Cf ist aber definitiv schlechter supported  als SLi.
Glaube net, das für neue Games noch Was kommt. Ältere Games werden aber geupdatet im Treiber.
(da kauft man halt eher mal ein DLC für OLD als ein neues Game)

Aber das ist Alles zu sehr OT.
Viel Spass noch mit MW!


----------



## IphoneBenz (29. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die Infos. Ja gerade StrangeBrigade kenne ich von "CRACKY" oder wie er auch immer heißt, mag seine Bastelnacht sehr. Nah am User, finde ich gut.


----------



## gaussmath (29. Oktober 2019)

Im CapFrameX Thread drüben bei ComputerBase hat Wolfgang angekündigt, dass voraussichtlich am Donnerstag ein weiterer Community Benchmark stattfinden wird. Das neue Call of Duty ist dabei das Spiel der Wahl. Erstmals wird auch CapFrameX als Benchmark Tool vollumfämglich eingesetzt. Die relativ neue Capture Funktion soll verwendet werden, um die Performance zu messen. Das ist quasi der Ritterschlag für das Team um CX, wozu ich ja auch gehöre. Für uns ist es eine spannende Sache. Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen mitzumachen. Der Link zu dem Artikel wird auf der Startseite gut sichtbar sein. 

Wer sich die Szene jetzt schon anschauen möchte, siehe hier: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare im Technik-Test: Raytracing mit Screenshots und Benchmarks - ComputerBase

Ob es bei der Szene bleiben wird, kann ich im Augenblick nicht sagen, daher sind die Angaben ohne Gewähr. ^^ Bei Fragen zu dem Tool unten die beiden Threads auf PCGH und CB.

PCGH: CapFrameX (CX) - Frametime Capture und Analyse Tool
ComputerBase: CapFrameX - Capture und Analyse Tool | ComputerBase Forum

Viel Spaß beim Benchen!

gaussmath alias ZeroStrat


----------



## IICARUS (29. Oktober 2019)

Hört sich gut an, aber groß Test jetzt zu unternehmen habe ich keine Interesse. Mach in dieser Richtung in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so viel und habe mich eher der Spielleidenschaft hingegeben. Auf ComputerBase bin ich ehe nicht mit dabei und habe jetzt auch keine Interesse mich extra dazu neu zu registrieren.

Aber ist schon eine gute und tolle Sache.

Die Performance mit Raytracing Ergebnisse stimmen in etwa auch was ich selbst bisher erreicht habe.
Ist aber wie bereits geschrieben sehr stark davon abhändig was für eine Map läuft und hier sehe ich auch Unterschiede bei Tageslicht oder in dunkle Szenen. Wahrscheinlich wird in dunkle Szenen die Performance (mit Raytracing)  stärker beansprucht.


----------



## RtZk (29. Oktober 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Im CapFrameX Thread drüben bei ComputerBase hat Wolfgang angekündigt, dass voraussichtlich am Donnerstag ein weiterer Community Benchmark stattfinden wird. Das neue Call of Duty ist dabei das Spiel der Wahl. Erstmals wird auch CapFrameX als Benchmark Tool vollumfämglich eingesetzt. Die relativ neue Capture Funktion soll verwendet werden, um die Performance zu messen. Das ist quasi der Ritterschlag für das Team um CX, wozu ich ja auch gehöre. Für uns ist es eine spannende Sache. Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen mitzumachen. Der Link zu dem Artikel wird auf der Startseite gut sichtbar sein.
> 
> Wer sich die Szene jetzt schon anschauen möchte, siehe hier: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare im Technik-Test: Raytracing mit Screenshots und Benchmarks - ComputerBase
> 
> ...



Also entweder hat der Singleplayer deutlich höhere Ansprüche als der Multiplayer oder der Test ist absoluter Müll, mit RT an und allem anderen auf der höchsten Stufe (Render natürlich auf 100%) habe ich in 4K 80-100+ je nach Map.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Oktober 2019)

Im Singelplayer hatte ich im Schnitt mit 1440p an die 60-70 FPS. Kam aber auch mal auf 90 oder gar 100 FPS.
In London abspielte kam ich auch an die 100 FPS.


----------



## gaussmath (29. Oktober 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Also entweder hat der Singleplayer deutlich höhere Ansprüche als der Multiplayer oder der Test ist absoluter Müll, mit RT an und allem anderen auf der höchsten Stufe (Render natürlich auf 100%) habe ich in 4K 80-100+ je nach Map.



Es kommt drauf an. Wolfgang hat sich für diese Multiplayer Map entschieden, weil das Setting sehr fordernd ist. Es gibt im SP wohl teils noch forderndere Szenen, aber dann gibt es vermutlich wieder das Problem, dass die Save Games account-gebunden sind.  Die Szene ist auch in Hinblick auf den Community Benchmark gewählt worden. Man muss hier mehrere "Variablen" betrachten.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Im Singelplayer hatte ich im Schnitt mit 1440p  an die 60-70 FPS. Kam aber auch mal auf 90 oder gar 100 FPS.
> In London als es sich mit Tageslicht abspielte kam ich auch über 100 FPS.



Ich habe Wolfgangs Benchrun nachgestellt und es passt ganz gut. Meine Werte sind etwas höher, aber dafür ist meine 2080 Ti übertaktet.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir sieht es so aus, hatte dazu auch ein Video aufgezeichnet aber nicht hoch geladen, daher mal Bilder daraus.
Ich hatte nur anfangs kurz mal an die 55 FPS aber im späteren verlauf immer im Schnitt an die 77 FPS. 

Natürlich auch mal mehr oder weniger.


----------



## rsr_r (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, hätte eine kurze frage, nur leider in der SuFu nichts dazu gefunden.

Habe gestern nach meiner Red Devil 5700XT, endlich eine MSI 2070 Super Trio X erhalten. Mega schöne Karte.

Jetzt bin ich allgemein kein Fan von Zero FAN Modus. Habe dann den Zero Frozr im Dragon Center deaktiviert.

Jetzt zu meiner frage, die Lüfter laufen nicht konstant im Idle z.B. auf einer RPM, sondern schalten sich ab und laufen wieder. Im Afterburner sieht man 0 rpm --> 1069 rpm --> 0rpm --> 895rpm und das die ganze Zeit. Liegt es vlt

daran, dass die Lüfter nur so ihren minimale Rpm schaffen?

Freue mich auf eure Antwort.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. Oktober 2019)

rsr_r schrieb:


> MSI 2070 Super Trio X erhalten. Mega schöne Karte.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich allgemein kein Fan von Zero FAN Modus. Habe dann den Zero Frozr im Dragon Center deaktiviert.


du hast die eine karte gekauft die fan-stop unterstützt und willst es deaktivieren.........also die einzige funktion diese karte von anderen unterscheidet

bist du nicht der eine der zum japaner geht um pommes zu bestellen?


----------



## openSUSE (30. Oktober 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> ...bist du nicht der eine der zum japaner geht um pommes zu bestellen?


Ja warum denn nicht? Wenn der super gute Pommes macht?


----------



## rsr_r (30. Oktober 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> du hast die eine karte gekauft die fan-stop unterstützt und willst es deaktivieren.........also die einzige funktion diese karte von anderen unterscheidet
> 
> bist du nicht der eine der zum japaner geht um pommes zu bestellen?



Was  ist das denn für ne bescheuerte Antwort?  Wieso gibt es die Funktion es zu Deaktivieren?

Manche wollen es halt nicht und es ist doch kein Kaufargument fast jeder Custom Hersteller bietet mittlerweile Fan Stop Modis an.

Mir gefällt die Leistung und das Design der Karte + die 3 Lüfter.


----------



## pietcux (30. Oktober 2019)

Also ich habe eine 2080FE und eine 2060 Super von MSI. Die FE ist nie völlig lautlos, dreht die Lüfter jedoch langsam hoch und runter. Die MSI dreht schnell und hörbar hoch und runter. Das ist mir auch zu nervig. Ev könnte man ja mit dem Afterburner was ruhigeres eistellen?


----------



## rsr_r (30. Oktober 2019)

Ja also hier sieht man genau was ich meine. 

Bei Zero  Frozr Aktivierung ab 60 Grad geht er an und danach direkt wieder aus und wieder an usw. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn  ich ihn deaktiviere siht  es so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IphoneBenz (30. Oktober 2019)

Einfach im MSI Afterburner eine eigene Lüfterkurve erstellen, jene überschreibt dann die originale und du hast immer Luftzug. Habe ich auch so, sie startet sonst erst sehr spät mit aktiver Kühlung was mir missfällt.

Afterburner



RNG_GPU schrieb:


> du hast die eine karte gekauft die fan-stop unterstützt und willst es deaktivieren.........also die einzige funktion diese karte von anderen unterscheidet
> 
> bist du nicht der eine der zum japaner geht um pommes zu bestellen?



Sehr hilfreich. Ach ja weitere Unterschiede sind natürlich nicht vorhanden.


----------



## rsr_r (30. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die Antwort. Wieso verbraucht deine Karte 0mv? Könnte ich deine Kurve sehen ? 
Mir geht es nur darum wenn man alles Original lässt, wie sich bei Deaktivierung des frorzs die Lüfter verhalten. Könntest du das prüfen, wie es bei dir ist?


----------



## IphoneBenz (30. Oktober 2019)

Naja null sind es sicher nicht und eine Spannung liegt an  

Keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll. Wo macht man das? xD


----------



## rsr_r (30. Oktober 2019)

Hab es direkt von msi geladen. Im Dragon Center und Frozr Mode deaktivieren.


----------



## IphoneBenz (30. Oktober 2019)

Nutze nur den Afterburner alles andere habe bzw. brauche ich nicht. ^^ Ansonsten teste es doch einfach selbst ^^


----------



## HisN (30. Oktober 2019)

In den Einstellungen von AB den Klicker bei der Spannungs-Überwachung setzen. 
Ist per Default abgeschaltet.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Oktober 2019)

@IphoneBenz
Damit bist du gemeint, deshalb wird bei dir 0mv angezeigt.

Soweit ich mich erinnere kannst du dann auch im OSD die Spannung dazu zum anzeigen aktivieren.


----------



## IphoneBenz (30. Oktober 2019)

Jo gerade gemerkt. Danke für die Info. 

Gerade verzweifelt auch der Suche nach guten Games :/ COD MP ist doch auf Dauer nichts für mich.


----------



## pietcux (31. Oktober 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Jo gerade gemerkt. Danke für die Info.
> 
> Gerade verzweifelt auch der Suche nach guten Games :/ COD MP ist doch auf Dauer nichts für mich.



Minesweeper?


----------



## IICARUS (31. Oktober 2019)

Muss noch die Mission durchspielen, daher bin ich da noch nicht ganz durch.
Multiplayer spiele ich gerne, auch wenn es ständig die selben Maps sind.

Mein bevorzugtes Spiel ist aber immer noch Overwatch und Gerüchte zufolge soll Overwatch 2 gesichtet worden seine.


----------



## IphoneBenz (31. Oktober 2019)

Hab jetzt den Metro DLC. Schöne Sache und RT macht hier Laune und auch gerade wegen der Performance.


----------



## gaussmath (31. Oktober 2019)

Es geht los: Die Community testet COD: Modern Warfare - ComputerBase


----------



## IICARUS (31. Oktober 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Hab jetzt den Metro DLC. Schöne Sache und RT macht hier Laune und auch gerade wegen der Performance.


Den habe ich schon eine weile, aber bin noch nicht dazu gekommen zu spielen.
Ohne den DLC habe ich das spiel zwei mal durchgespielt, da ich das erste mal das schlechte Ende hatte und wissen wollte wie das gute Ende ausgeht. 



gaussmath schrieb:


> Es geht los: Die Community testet COD: Modern Warfare - ComputerBase


Habe es mal für mich ausgetestet und kommt auch mit dem Ergebnis hin was bereits eingestellt ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber man muss sich wirklich an die Strecke halten die laut dem Video gezeigt wird, denn das erste mal bin ich aus versehen rechts über dem Bürgersteig am roten Bus vorbei und einfach gerade aus gegangen und hatte sogar 120 FPS erreicht.


----------



## 10jpr (1. November 2019)

Ich hab jetzt die 1650 zurück gegeben, diese Karte hat doch einen Fehler (3 verschiedene Karten) in diversen MMO sehr unterschiedliche Ergebnisse,
selbst eine 1060 3GB liefert einen normalen Durchschnittswert.

Beste und schlechteste Wert:
1060 3GB 76 zu 69
1650 63 zu 29

Somit übernehme ich im kommenden Monat die 1060 3GB eines Freundes, für weniger als die  Hälfte des Neupreises der 1650


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Den habe ich schon eine weile, aber bin noch nicht dazu gekommen zu spielen.
> Ohne den DLC habe ich das spiel zwei mal durchgespielt, da ich das erste mal das schlechte Ende hatte und wissen wollte wie das gute Ende ausgeht.
> 
> 
> ...



War deine Karte nicht hart übertaktet? Du hattest doch sogar meine ich die schnellste 2080er hier?


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2019)

Nur leicht übertaktet, sie läuft mit 2040/7500 MHz.

Die Ergebnisse sind auch von User auf der Webseite, so das Grafikkarten auch übertaktet sein können.
Mit Benchmark hatte ich sie schon stark übertakte was ich aber real nicht nutze.


----------



## gaussmath (1. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> War deine Karte nicht hart übertaktet? Du hattest doch sogar meine ich die schnellste 2080er hier?



Das kommt mir auch ein bisschen zu langsam vor. Ich hatte z.B. den Fehler gemacht und vergessen, Nvidia Highlights zu deaktivieren.


----------



## RX480 (1. November 2019)

Ich finde den "Fehler" von SethDiabolos sehr interessant, hat ausversehen auch mal mit OCAT gebencht:
OCAT
System: RTX 2080 CD, R7 3700X, 32/3466
1920x1080: 144,3
2560x1440: 94,7
3840x2160: 50,2

CX
System: RTX 2080 CD, R7 3700X, 32/3466
1920x1080: 143,4
2560x1440: 105,1
3840x2160: 59,9

K.A. was uns das im Nachgang zu Review XYZ sagen sollte!?


----------



## gaussmath (1. November 2019)

Und PCGH verwendet ja immer noch beharrlich OCAT.


----------



## RX480 (1. November 2019)

Ich wünsche Euch mit dem Tool viel Erfolg!
und
hoffentlich gibts auf Reviewer-Ebene dann auch mal vergleichbare Ergebnisse.


----------



## DaHell63 (1. November 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Nur leicht übertaktet, sie läuft mit 2040/7500 MHz.
> 
> Die Ergebnisse sind auch von User auf der Webseite, so das Grafikkarten auch übertaktet sein können.
> Mit Benchmark hatte ich sie schon stark übertakte was ich aber real nicht nutze.



Dein Pfeil zeigt aber die FE die CB selbst getestet hat. Nur die orangen Ergebnisse sind die der Community.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Dein Pfeil zeigt aber die FE die CB selbst getestet hat. Nur die orangen Ergebnisse sind die der Community.



Eben, das ist der Punkt. 
Zum Thema OCat, ich hatte bisher eigentlich nie Differenzen zwischen CapframeX und Ocat.


----------



## gaussmath (1. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zum Thema OCat, ich hatte bisher eigentlich nie Differenzen zwischen CapframeX und Ocat.



Doch, es gab ja schon Analysen von RodroG auf reddit. OCAT hatte teilweise erheblich Probleme unter DirectX 11. Das wurde u.a. mit den integrierten Benchmarks verglichen. Aber das taucht nicht bei jedem Spiel/System/Config auf. Ich befürchte, dass der aktuelle Parcour davon betroffen ist, aber ich bekomme kein Feedback von der PCGH Redaktion, ob ein Gegentest mit CX irgendeinen Aufschluss gebracht hat. Sie sind diesbzgl. sehr zurückhaltend, auch wenn ich mal Daten von Dave bekommen habe. Das ist auch kein direkter Vorwurf. Ich verstehe die Abschottung gegen äußere Impulse. Aber ich habe halt mittlerweile Profi-Status und man könnte sich mit mir beraten. Machen sie aber nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Dein Pfeil zeigt aber die FE die CB selbst getestet hat. Nur die orangen Ergebnisse sind die der Community.


Ach so, auch gut... interessiert mich am ende ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.
Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich es nur für mich getestet.

Maximal kann ich mit der Grafikkarte auf 2100MHz GPU und 8000 MHz VRam gehen.
Wobei ich den VRam auch schon bis 8400 MHz laufen hatte, aber dann ist er nicht überall stabil.


----------



## DaHell63 (1. November 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ach so, auch gut... interessiert mich am ende ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.
> Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich es nur für mich getestet.
> 
> Maximal kann ich mit der Grafikkarte auf 2100MHz GPU und 8000 MHz VRam gehen.
> Wobei ich den VRam auch schon bis 8400 MHz laufen hatte, aber dann ist er nicht überall stabil.



Ob das jetzt immer so vergleichbar ist, wenn jeder selber frei testen darf/kann? Einer schaut mehr auf den Boden, der andere wiederum läßt seinen Blick eher ein wenig aufwärts schweifen.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ob das jetzt immer so vergleichbar ist, wenn jeder selber frei testen darf/kann? Einer schaut mehr auf den Boden, der andere wiederum läßt seinen Blick eher ein wenig aufwärts schweifen.



Naja mit etwas Disziplin klappt das schon, ich stelle ja auch öfters die PCGH Szenen nach.


----------



## openSUSE (1. November 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Doch, es gab ja schon Analysen von RodroG auf reddit. OCAT hatte teilweise erheblich Probleme unter DirectX 11. Das wurde u.a. mit den integrierten Benchmarks verglichen. Aber das taucht nicht bei jedem Spiel/System/Config auf. Ich befürchte, dass der aktuelle Parcour davon betroffen ist, aber ich bekomme kein Feedback von der PCGH Redaktion, ob ein Gegentest mit CX irgendeinen Aufschluss gebracht hat. Sie sind diesbzgl. sehr zurückhaltend, auch wenn ich mal Daten von Dave bekommen habe. Das ist auch kein direkter Vorwurf. Ich verstehe die Abschottung gegen äußere Impulse. Aber ich habe halt mittlerweile Profi-Status und man könnte sich mit mir beraten. Machen sie aber nicht.



Wie kommst du darauf, dass wenn es größere differenzen zwichen CapFrameX und zb OCAT gibt´, der "Fehler" nur an zB OCAT liegen kann? (Zumindest so liest sich dein Post *für mich*!)  
Hast du mal versucht die "verlorenen/verschobenen" Frames bei CapFrameX zu minimieren? Die Latenz nach Keydown bis zur wirklichen messung ist bei CapFrameX verdammt radom.


----------



## gaussmath (1. November 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass wenn es größere differenzen zwichen CapFrameX und zb OCAT gibt´, der "Fehler" nur an zB OCAT liegen kann? (Zumindest so liest sich dein Post *für mich*!)



Weil die Tests gegen die integrierten Benchmarks gut aussahen bei CX.



openSUSE schrieb:


> Hast du mal versucht die "verlorenen/verschobenen" Frames bei CapFrameX zu minimieren? Die Latenz nach Keydown bis zur wirklichen messung ist bei CapFrameX verdammt radom.



Wie kommst du auf die Latenz nach Keydown? Hast du das analysiert?  Die Latenz gibt es tatsächlich, aber die wird durch einen vorgelagerten Puffer sehr stark minimiert. Dank der Unterstützung von Intel wird das sogar gegen 0 gehen in der nächsten Version. Ich werde das mit QPCTime Parametern realisieren. Ich habe mal ein Schema des *aktuellen *Konzeptes angehängt.

OCAT hingegen schwankt teilweise um eine halbe Sekunde und mehr bei der Aufnahmedauer. Komischerweise gab's nie so richtig Beschwerden deswegen.


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ob das jetzt immer so vergleichbar ist, wenn jeder selber frei testen darf/kann? Einer schaut mehr auf den Boden, der andere wiederum läßt seinen Blick eher ein wenig aufwärts schweifen.


Habe ich auch schon gedacht, wie in meinem Beispiel wo ich mich nicht an die Strecke des Videos gehalten(nicht beabsichtigt) hatte und bis zu 120 FPS bekam.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon gedacht, wie in meinem Beispiel wo ich mich nicht an die Strecke des Videos gehalten(nicht beabsichtigt) hatte und bis zu 120 FPS bekam.



Egoshooter wie dieser sind eigentlich recht einfach zu benchen, Divison 2 von PCGH das war ne Katastrophe.


----------



## gaussmath (1. November 2019)

Intel verwendet übrigens jetzt auch CapFrameX. Ryan Shrout (Chief Performance  Strategist bei Intel) höchstpersönlich verwendet CX für die Frametime  Analysen.

Thin and Light Notebooks: It’s Game Time with Ice Lake



Gurdi schrieb:


> [...] Divison 2 von PCGH das war ne Katastrophe.



Kann ich bestätigen und die Szene ist auch für CPU Tests überhaupt nicht gut geeignet.


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Egoshooter wie dieser sind eigentlich recht einfach zu benchen, Divison 2 von PCGH das war ne Katastrophe.


Aber innerhalb eines Spiels weichen die FPS je nach Szene und Map immer etwas ab. Das ganze sieht anders aus wenn ein Spiel hierzu auch ein Benchmark mit dabei hat.

Schau dir mein Video an, da wirst du sehen das die FPS sich je nach Situation immer etwas ändern.
Letztens in einem Spiel hatte ich sehr wenig FPS zu der Zeit als der Helikopter landete und den Staub aufwirbelte. Es wurde direkt besser als ich mich entfernte.
Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2019 | 9900K + RTX 2080 Test - YouTube


----------



## gaussmath (1. November 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Aber innerhalb eines Spiels weichen die FPS je nach Szene und Map immer etwas ab. Das ganze sieht anders aus wenn ein Spiel hierzu auch ein Benchmark mit dabei hat.



Die Szene, die Wolfgang da ausgesucht hat, ist sehr statisch vom Setting her. Wenn da was abweicht, dann liegt's am Tester oder am stochastischen Speichermanagement des Spiels.


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2019)

Aber daran muss man sich exakt auch daran halten oder schaut du den ganzen Leuten über die Schulter die diesen Test nachstellen? Und ganz davon abgesehen wird es dennoch Abweichungen geben. Ich bin die Strecke 5 mal abgegangen und hatte 5 Unterschiedliche Ergebnisse dazu, auch wenn die Abweichungen nicht groß waren.


----------



## gaussmath (1. November 2019)

ComputeBase will auch keine belastbaren Daten damit gewinnen. Es geht darum, viele unterschiedliche Systeme und Konfigurationen abzubilden, wo die Leute sich wiederfinden und vergleichen können. Es geht auch um Spaß beim Benchen, das ganze mal von der anderen Seite selbst auszuprobieren und sich wie ein Tester zu fühlen, überhaupt was zu lernen über Performance und das eigene System. Dafür habe ich das Tool übrigens programmiert. Im Grunde kann so jeder auf einfache Weise reproduzieren, was die Profis so machen, wenn die entsprechenden Infos vorhanden sind. 

Natürlich hauen da auch mal Ergebnisse quer, aber das reguliert die Community unter sich.


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Es geht auch um Spaß beim Benchen, das ganze mal von der anderen Seite selbst auszuprobieren


So habe ich es auch angesehen und fand es daher auch sehr interessant.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2019)

Ich mach immer 3 Runs wie PCGH und nehme dann den Mittelwert. Das erzeugt zwangsläufig nen belastbaren Wert, Messtoleranz ist immer vorhanden.


----------



## gaussmath (1. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich mach immer 3 Runs wie PCGH und nehme dann den Mittelwert. Das erzeugt zwangsläufig nen belastbaren Wert, Messtoleranz ist immer vorhanden.



Aber hoffentlich nur, wenn keiner der Werte signifikant rausschlägt. ^^ Mittelwert immer nur bei 2-3% Abweichung maximal.


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2019)

Ich denke jeder würde in 3 Testläufe den besten Wert nehmen... 

Gurdi... bist du nicht mal auf einer Kanonenkugel geflogen...  
...ducken und weg...


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Aber hoffentlich nur, wenn keiner der Werte signifikant rausschlägt. ^^ Mittelwert immer nur bei 2-3% Abweichung maximal.



Ausreißer streiche ich und häng nen run dran, ich halte mich da exakt an das PCGH Schema die handhaben das ebenso.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2019)

Hat hier jemand das aktuelle F1 2019? Könnte da mal ein paar Vergleichswerte gebrauchen, interessieren würde mich ne übertaktete 1080ti oder 2080/S.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand das aktuelle F1 2019? Könnte da mal ein paar Vergleichswerte gebrauchen, interessieren würde mich ne übertaktete 1080ti oder 2080/S.


Gibt es aktuell kostenlos bei Steam.


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Gibt es aktuell kostenlos bei Steam.


Bin es mal am herunterladen, kann es ja noch zwei Tage testen.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand das aktuelle F1 2019? Könnte da mal ein paar Vergleichswerte gebrauchen, interessieren würde mich ne übertaktete 1080ti oder 2080/S.


Kenne das Spiel nicht, soll ich da was besonderes einstellen und testen? Werde aber noch 1 Stunde zum herunterladen brauchen.
Takt der Grafikkarte habe ich auf 2055 MHz und VRam auf 7750 MHz.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2019)

Integrierter Benchmark, Monaco, Wolkenlos, MaxOut TAA ohne Fidelity, HDR off.
QHD und UHD.
Wie hier.
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/F1-2...nchmark-Test-Review-PC-Release-Patch-1294865/


----------



## HisN (1. November 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Gibt es aktuell kostenlos bei Steam.




Danke für den Hinweis, ansonsten hätte es von mir keine Benches gegeben^^




Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand das aktuelle F1 2019? Könnte da mal ein paar Vergleichswerte gebrauchen, interessieren würde mich ne übertaktete 1080ti oder 2080/S.



Here you go.




Gurdi schrieb:


> Integrierter Benchmark, Monaco, Wolkenlos, MaxOut TAA ohne Fidelity, HDR off.
> QHD und UHD.
> Wie hier.
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/F1-2...nchmark-Test-Review-PC-Release-Patch-1294865/



Die Hinweise hätten in den 1. Post gekonnt .. zu spät. Spiel schon wieder weg von die Platte.
UHD/Max ohne AA. Australien 5 Runden.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. November 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, ansonsten hätte es von mir keine Benches gegeben^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gern geschehen. Wir brauchen doch deine Benchmarks


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Integrierter Benchmark, Monaco, Wolkenlos, MaxOut TAA ohne Fidelity, HDR off.
> QHD und UHD.
> Wie hier.
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/F1-2...nchmark-Test-Review-PC-Release-Patch-1294865/


Mit UHD kann ich dir jetzt nicht versprechen, da ich den Fernseher momentan nicht nutzen kann.
Spiel ist in einer Stunde herunter geladen.

Dich interessiert ja eine übertaktete 2080 Grafikkarte, dann kann ich auch mal 2070MHz | 7750MHz nutzen.


----------



## HisN (1. November 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Die Hinweise hätten in den 1. Post gekonnt .. zu spät. Spiel schon wieder weg von die Platte.



Haha, bin ja nicht so. Aber ich bin zu blöd richtig einzustellen. Ohne Fidelity .. verdammt.

Und ich frag mich ob ich kurz mein Simrig anklemme und 7680x1600 nachliefere ... hmmmm


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2019)

Eigentlich ohne Fidelity du Hektiker^^
Aber trotzdem interessant. 105 AVG in UHD ist schon Porno

Mit Fidelity sieht es auch wirklich umwerfend aus.
Das kann ich in den Ring werfen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (1. November 2019)

Ich hab noch schnell das Simrig angeschmissen.


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2019)

Hier mal was von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Takt war ich bei 2070/7750 MHz.

Ich schau mal ob ich noch was heute mit UHD machen kann.


----------



## HisN (1. November 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wobei das ShadowPlay auch etwa 10-15 FPS kostet.



Bei mir sind es 10% im GPU-Limit in etwa bei meiner letzten Messung in 4k.
Ist aber schon ewig her. Müsste ich glatt mal wieder schauen.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hier mal was von mir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, UHD wäre noch sehr interessant für mich da ich in QHD Auslastungsprobleme hab mit meinem Unterbau.


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2019)

Sodeles... auch da... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





HisN schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es 10% im GPU-Limit in etwa bei meiner letzten Messung in 4k.
> Ist aber schon ewig her. Müsste ich glatt mal wieder schauen.


Wir hatten bei unseren Tests letztens nur noch 2-3 FPS. Also fast kein Unterschied mehr. Mir war es auch mit 10-15 FPS bekannt, also könnte es mit deinen 10% hin kommen, aber jetzt wird es noch nicht mal 5% sein.

Mit den Turing  Grafikkarten soll es laut Info aus diesem Thema die Video Funktion verbessert worden sein.
Du hast aber wahrscheinlich auch unsere ganzen Beiträge dazu gelesen. Mit 4K habe ich nicht getestet, mit UWQHD in meinem Fall.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2019)

Super Danke, sehe gerade du hast vom Cockpit aus gebencht. Zum direkten Vergleich müsstest du Verfolgung weit einstellen da ich das aus dem PCGH Bench übernommen habe.
Bitte auch prüfen ob die SSRT-Shadows auf on stehen, die sind nicht im Ultra-Preset enthalten standardmäßig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (2. November 2019)

Verdammt. Verfolgung weit ich ich auch verpeilt. Verdammt ...


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Verdammt. Verfolgung weit ich ich auch verpeilt. Verdammt ...



Hab auch vergessen es bei zu schreiben oben, mein Fehler.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (2. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kaum hat man ne Titan ins AMD System gesteckt (2 Wochen im System mit 3700x), nehme ich zum ersten mal im Leben an der Steam Umfrage teil.


----------



## gaussmath (2. November 2019)

@Poly: Da hat man jetzt auch was zum Verlinken, wenn die Leute die Existenz deiner Hardware anzweifeln. ^^


----------



## HardwareHighlander (2. November 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Poly: Da hat man jetzt auch was zum Verlinken, wenn die Leute die Existenz deiner Hardware anzweifeln. ^^



Ich habe mich immer geweigert die Existenz der Hardware zu verlinken, ich fand diesen running gag einfach zu gut.^^


----------



## HisN (2. November 2019)

Bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzige bescheuerte hier.


----------



## IICARUS (2. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Super Danke, sehe gerade du hast vom Cockpit aus gebencht. Zum direkten Vergleich müsstest du Verfolgung weit einstellen da ich das aus dem PCGH Bench übernommen habe.
> Bitte auch prüfen ob die SSRT-Shadows auf on stehen, die sind nicht im Ultra-Preset enthalten standardmäßig.


Habe ich diesmal auch mit berücksichtigt.

Habe jetzt aber keine Screenshots aus dem Spiel selbst gemacht, da ich dann das Benchmark nochmals starten müsste.
Denn manchmal haut es die FPS runter wenn ich auf F12 zum Bilder mache klicke.

*QHD*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*4K*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Da ich  SSRT-Shadows auf on gestellt habe steht bei mir Benutzerdefiniert dabei.
Ist aber alles was darin geändert wurde, der Rest steht auch auf Ultra hoch wie zuvor.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. November 2019)

am Montag beginnt ja die GTC D.C. und ursprüglich sollte wohl ein Typ names IAN BUCK die Opening Keynote halten

das wurde aber scheinbar geändert ... vllt machts ja jezz doch Jensen und stellt was schönes Neues vor  ... mal sehen ob Heute oder Morgen ne Jensen Keynote angekündigt wird


----------



## RNG_AGESA (2. November 2019)

QHD+/2070S



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2019)

Super, Danke euch für die Vergleichswerte. Vor allem die von Icarus kann ich gut gebrauchen da die Karte vom OC auf ähnlichem Niveau wie meine liegt.
Mich interessiert was ich mit verändertem Unterbau bei selber Graka für ein Delta haben werde da ich im Dezember umbauen werde.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. November 2019)

Auch mal ein Bench von mir
I7-8700k@all Core 5.0 Ghz
RTX2080ti



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Auch mal ein Bench von mir
> I7-8700k@all Core 5.0 Ghz
> RTX2080ti
> 
> ...



Rockt, 100 AVG in UHD macht schon Laune


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Rockt, 100 AVG in UHD macht schon Laune


Ist ja immer noch die alte (zwar immer wieder etwas verbesserte) Engine von Dirt 1. Wird meiner Meinung auch mal Zeit da was neues zu bringen.


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ist ja immer noch die alte (zwar immer wieder etwas verbesserte) Engine von Dirt 1. Wird meiner Meinung auch mal Zeit da was neues zu bringen.



Finde das Spiel sehr ansehnlich muss ich sagen, vor allem mit Fidelity On  und aktiviertem HDR.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. November 2019)

Ja es sieht schon nicht schlecht aus, aber es könnte besser aussehen. Und aus einem mir unbekannten Grund kann ich kein HDR aktivieren.


----------



## IICARUS (2. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Super, Danke euch für die Vergleichswerte. Vor allem die von Icarus kann ich gut gebrauchen da die Karte vom OC auf ähnlichem Niveau wie meine liegt.
> Mich interessiert was ich mit verändertem Unterbau bei selber Graka für ein Delta haben werde da ich im Dezember umbauen werde.


Ich hatte es auch mit 2100 @ 8000 MHz versucht, aber da gab es Bildfehler.
Mit 2085 was Temperatur bedingt dann 2070 MHz wird und 7750 MHz VRam hat es dann problemlos geklappt.
Ist auch eine OC was sonst auch gut nutzen kann und die Super kommt auch auf über 2000 MHz und 7775 MHz VRam.

Normalerweise nutze ich 2055/7500 MHz, denn da weiß ich das es immer laufen wird.


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ja es sieht schon nicht schlecht aus, aber es könnte besser aussehen. Und aus einem mir unbekannten Grund kann ich kein HDR aktivieren.



Ohne Aktivierung in Windows wollte er bei mir auch nicht mit HDR starten.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. November 2019)

HDR ist in Windows aktiv. Naja egal. Kaufen werde ich das Spiel ja eh nicht. Noch paar Runden drehen an dem Wochenende und gut ist.


----------



## IICARUS (2. November 2019)

Habe mal den selben Test nochmals mit 4133 MHz Arbeitsspeicher gemacht und ist identisch wie zuvor mit 3600 MHz ausgefallen.
Wird daran liegen das ich im GPU-Limit bin.

Laut AIDA64 Extreme ist der Unterschied schon messbar.


----------



## RX480 (3. November 2019)

Das wird wohl vom Game+Map und der Auflösung abhängen, z.Bsp. der Run/Streamen bei COD MW reagiert in 1440p noch stark auf höheren Ram-Takt. Zumindestens mit der Ti bei rauwman: zw. 3200 und 4400 gibts 4fps Unterschied
Bericht - Call of Duty: Community-Benchmarks zu Modern Warfare (2019)| Seite 11 | ComputerBase Forum

In 4k gibts dann keinen Gewinn mehr mit der Ti.


----------



## IICARUS (3. November 2019)

Von 3200 zu 4400 kann ich es mir schon vorstellen, da bis 3600 MHz da noch was drin sein kann. Aber ich bin ja bereits bei 3600 MHz, daher gehe ich davon aus das im GPU-Limit dann nicht mehr viel oder wie in meinem Fall nichts mehr kommt. Habe das ganze letztens auch mit Overwatch von 3600 MHz auf  3866 MHz versucht und es gab auch kein Unterschied.

COD MW habe ich auch, aber da lässt es sich schlecht gegen vergleichen da es kein Benchmark mit beinhaltet.
Je nach Szene, je nach Map, je nachdem ob es hell oder dunkel ist und wie man sich bewegt schlägt alles auf die FPS. Klar man kann es wie letztens in einem Privatspiel machen und eine bestimmte Stecke ablaufen, aber eine Differenz von nur 4 FPS würde ich schon fast als Messtoleranz ansehen. Zudem würde sich das ganze nicht lohnen wegen so wenig FPS den Arbeitsspeicher zu übertakten und mit mehr Spannung laufen zu lassen.


----------



## RX480 (3. November 2019)

Es ging nur mal ums Prinzip, ob die Zukunft mit noch schnellerem Ram etwas bringt. Die Preise sind momentan ja net schlecht. Für 24/7 mehr Spannung ist natürlich net so schön.

Vermutlich sind auch die Ryzen mit 3600CL14@1800fclk schon gut unterwegs. dito Intel mit erstaunlich vielen CPUs@4133 (in dem o.g. Thread)


----------



## IICARUS (3. November 2019)

Wenn man sich direkt 4133 MHz Speicher kauft ist es was anderes, meine werden auf diesen Takt ja übertaktet, da es 3600 MHz Speicher sind und man sieht auch bei den 4133 MHZ Speicher das diese dann auch mit 1,400v betrieben werden. Aber der Aufpreis lohnt sich meist nicht, weil es wenig bis kaum was ausmacht. Zudem ist es selbst bei Intel nicht gesagt das dieser Takt immer laufen wird. Man wird sich daher auch ärgern wenn die Arbeitsspeicher mit diesem Takt nicht laufen und man mehr dazu ausgegeben  musste.

Natürlich machen schnelle Arbeitsspeicher was aus wenn es sich nicht um Anwendungen handelt die mit der Grafikkarte zu tun haben.


----------



## RX480 (3. November 2019)

Den Meisten wird preiswerter Micron-E reichen. Die lassen sich i.d.R. sehr gut OCen.
Normal ist so ein 3200er 16GB-Kit<70€ mit OCen@3600CL14 das Günstigste an P/L.
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200 ab €'*'64,20 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Im Anhang ein Bsp. von nem Ryzen 3600-User.
Falls Jemand mit Intel auch die Rams hat, kann Er gerne mal seine Einstellung posten.
(sollte ja evtl. 4133@CL?? funzen)


----------



## IICARUS (3. November 2019)

Aber nicht mit guten Timings und dann bringt es wiederum nichts mehr.

Ich muss nur 17-18-18-32 für meine 4133 MHz anliegen haben. Ohne Samsung B-DIE, also mit den günstigen Arbeitsspeicher kommst du über CL 20. Meist um die 22-25 und dann verlierst du durch die Rotation den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil durch den Takt. Am ende wirst du nicht viel mehr gewinnen als niedrigere Timings und ein geringeren Takt. Mit mehr Spannung könnte ich die Timings noch weiter runter drücken, aber dann müsste ich sie auch schon langsam mit Wasser kühlen. Da es aber kaum ein Unterschied macht rechtfertigen sich solche Unkosten mit einem Wasserkühler nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meinem Fall bringt es an die 5000-6000 MB/s zwischen 3600 und 4133 MHz.
Müsste ich mit den Latenzen noch größer gehen würde sich der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil trotz höheren Takt verkleinern und irgendwann macht es noch nicht mal mehr Messbar ein rentablen unterschied mehr. Gut wer damit prallen möchte 4700 MHz anliegen zu haben, für denn wird es sich jedenfalls lohnen.

Wenn mit 4133MHz ein Datensatz 18 mal rotieren muss dann braucht er mit 25 Rotationen mehr Zeit um ein Datensatz zu vollenden. Daher macht es irgendwo kein Sinn mehr wenn die Latenzen dazu zu groß werden. Gute niedrige Timings bekommst nur mit B-DIE hin und die kosten etwas mehr. Meine Arbeitsspeicher haben mich auch anfrag dieses Jahres im Frühjahr 414 Euro mit 32GB gekostet. Die Preise sind aber mittlerweile noch etwas weiter runter gegangen.


----------



## RX480 (3. November 2019)

Mit AMD ist ja eh bei fclk1900 und Ram 3800 Schluss mit 1:1.(hängt dann von der Chipqualität vom Ryzenkontroller ab)
Da siehts auch mit dem Preiswerten noch gut aus:
AMD Ryzen 3000 DDR4 Scaling - Part II – Samsung B-Die vs Micron E-Die vs Hynix CJR - English version - Page 11 of 14 - lab501

In nem Intelsys reicht evtl. CL17 noch für 4000.(für 4133CL17 noch mehr Geld ist wirklich Enthusiasmus)
AMD Ryzen 3000 DDR4 Scaling - Part II – Samsung B-Die vs Micron E-Die vs Hynix CJR - English version - Page 12 of 14 - lab501 (ist zwar kein Intel, aber die Timings kann man mal sehen)
Insgesamt ist natürlich Dein B-Die immer am schnellsten/schärfsten einstellbar.(Subtimings)


----------



## IICARUS (3. November 2019)

Dazu kann ich jetzt nichts mit beitragen, müsste ich mir wenn ich Zeit habe mal näher ansehen.
Ich weiß nur was ich bei mir austesten konnte und ich hatte auch günstige Arbeitsspeicher bei mir bevor ich mir die B-Die kaufte.
Vielleicht  skaliert da der AMD anders, das kann ich halt nicht wissen und ich versteife mich nicht so sehr auf Review, denn hier wird meist auch nur was bekannt gegeben wenn es gut ausfällt.

Aber wiederum ist AMD mit Arbeitsspeicher schwieriger, einige die sich hier im Forum melden haben überhaupt Probleme auf 3000-3200 MHz zu kommen, auch mit neuen 3000er AMD Prozessoren.


----------



## RX480 (3. November 2019)

Jo, deswegen würde ich auch nur sagen fclk 1800 schaffen die meisten Ryzen. Und dafür ist der Ram allemal ausreichend.


----------



## IICARUS (3. November 2019)

Ist sowieso empfehlenswert, denn von diesem Punkt aus kann man sein Glück auch nach oben versuchen.

Mache ich ja auch, deshalb habe ich mich auch bewusst für 3600 MHz Speicher entschieden. Weil mir war ja zuvor auch nicht bekannt ob ich über 4000 MHz zum laufen bekomme und dann würde ich enttäuscht sein sollte solch ein Takt nicht laufen. Vom Geld ganz abgesehen, da lohnt es sich sowieso nicht. In meinem Fall hätten auch günstige 3200 MHz Arbeitsspeicher ausgereicht, da es am ende real innerhalb Spielen ehe wenig ausmacht. Aber da ich mich gerne mit OC beschäftige haben mich B-DIE Arbeitsspeicher sehr gereizt. Mein Rechner wird deshalb auch nicht besser laufen als ein System mit nur 3200 MHz Arbeitsspeicher, zumindest was Spiele anbelangt.


----------



## Derrman (5. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das wird wohl vom Game+Map und der Auflösung abhängen, z.Bsp. der Run/Streamen bei COD MW reagiert in 1440p noch stark auf höheren Ram-Takt. Zumindestens mit der Ti bei rauwman: zw. 3200 und 4400 gibts 4fps Unterschied
> Bericht - Call of Duty: Community-Benchmarks zu Modern Warfare (2019)| Seite 11 | ComputerBase Forum
> 
> In 4k gibts dann keinen Gewinn mehr mit der Ti.




Die CB szene kannst du in der Pfeife rauchen, hat leider nichts mit Worst-Case zu tun und ist überhaupt nicht geeigent für einen Bench.

PClab hat das Spiel langsam durchgespielt und die mit abstand fordernste szene rausgesucht. Das machen sie immer, deswegen sind es die mit abstand aussagekräftigsten und besten Benchmarks !
GTX1080FE deutlich vor der Sapphire RX64 (Custom) , wie immer.
5700 sieht auch kein land gegen die vier jahre älere GTX1080.

Testszene :

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare â€“ test wydajno?ci kart graficznych i procesorów

Benchmark :
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare â€“ jaka karta, do jakich ustawie?


----------



## RX480 (6. November 2019)

Was hat Das jetzt genau mit Turing und Ram-Ocen zu tun?

Ob nun Stelle XYZ = worstCase für Arch. XYZ darstellt ist eh Spielerei.
Auch Dein polnischer Benchmark kann net MP-Gefechte simulieren.(insofern ist Benchen eh sinnlos)
Ansonsten kann man sicher auch gleich HIER bei PCGH suchen. 
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefo...60-Ti-Benchmarks-Preis-Specs-Release-1335562/

Eine umfangreiche Diskussion wäre aber zuviel OT !!!
Kannst gerne im COD MW Review dann Deine Expertise abgeben.

Es ging in dem o.g. Bsp. bei CB um den Fakt, das Streamen mit mehr RamOCen etwas besser läuft.


----------



## gastello (6. November 2019)

Derrman schrieb:


> PClab hat das Spiel langsam durchgespielt und die mit abstand fordernste szene rausgesucht. Das machen sie immer, deswegen sind es die mit abstand aussagekräftigsten und besten Benchmarks ![/url]


Sind sie leider nicht - denn die haben einmal alles nach Links geschoben (alle Regler) und einmal nach Rechts (alle Regler) und daraus diese FPS-Werte kumuliert. Wie weltfremd ist sowas? 

Unsere Redaktionen wie PCGH oder CB testen 1. worstcase Szenarien und  2. spielbare Frameraten mit unterschiedlichem Preset. Das kommt dem Spielealltag viel näher - als alle Regler rechts und links. Das dort AMD zum Beispiel Auslastungsprobleme bekommt ist bekannt - in Wirklichkeit wird keiner auf einer 5700XT oder 2060/2070 alle Regler nach rechts oder links schieben. Dann könnte ich einfach eine Szene in 720p testen - die andere in 2160p und summiere die Frames - um sie dann zu teilen - was dann meine gemittelte FPS-Rate darstellt.

Sieht ziemlich nach Faulheit was die da veranstalten, Klickbait für wenig Aufwand den sie betreiben. Ganz nach links schiebt man in Realität auf einer APU und ganz nach rechts auf einer dicken dGPU wie der 2080ti die sogar noch Raytracing stemmt - der Rest und damit auch die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## RX480 (7. November 2019)

Jo,
die Partnerseite Computerbild lässt grüßen:


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. November 2019)

hat Youngblood eig mittlerweile mal RT bekommen?


----------



## IphoneBenz (7. November 2019)

Nein. Nach COD enttäuscht es mich immer langsam mehr. Bis jetzt finde ich den Metro DLC am besten umgesetzt mit RT. Hoffe Ampere pusht da einiges an Leistung das man dann mal auch was richtiges zu Gesicht bekommt mit WOW Effekt. Hoffe doch sehr das CD Projekt Red mit CP2077 da mal einen raus haut. 

Mich würde mal interessieren ob NVIDIA bestimmten Studios schon vorab die Info über ihr RT gab um die Entwicklung dahingehend zu verbessern oder meint ihr jene wussten es erst ab Release Turing?


----------



## RX480 (8. November 2019)

Nach WOT Encore kommt vllt. mehr in der Art für DX11 aus der Modderszene:
STALKER Remaster Mod aims to bring raytracing, DirectX 11, tessellation and more to the PC classic | OC3D News

Mal noch ein Hinweis bei AMD-Grakas, der auch auf Turing gelten sollte:
zu RDR2@Vulkan: falls AC net standardmäßig ON ist kann man das in der xml per Hand von false auf true ändern.
Das sollte die Frametimes verbessern, siehe ab 2:00:
YouTube

edit: funzt mit der Ti , oben AC true vs. unten AC false


----------



## trigger831 (8. November 2019)

Moin. Wollte keinen extra Thread eröffnen: Kann es sein,das es die MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER Gaming Z TRIO review - Introduction noch nicht im Handel gibt. Oder ich bin zu blöd,sie zu finden. Ist eine sehr interessante Karte.


----------



## RX480 (8. November 2019)

Gibt es denn für die Grakas mit schnellerem Speicher auch schon Bios mit mehr W?

Für die normalen Grakas gibts ja ein Schönes von EVGA:
VGA Bios Collection: EVGA RTX 2070 Super 8 GB | TechPowerUp


----------



## IphoneBenz (11. November 2019)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung ob man RDR2 rockstable auf 60FPS 4K spielen kann? 2080ti bitte. Ac: Odyssee läuft aus bei mir und brauch was neues.


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2019)

Für Ultra reicht es wohl angeblich nur bei 1080p.


----------



## Derrman (11. November 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung ob man RDR2 rockstable auf 60FPS 4K spielen kann? 2080ti bitte. Ac: Odyssee läuft aus bei mir und brauch was neues.



Nein, nicht möglich mit den heutigen Gpu´s.  RTX2080Ti kann die magischen 60FPS zwar halten (Ultra), aber"nur" in FullHD.



			
				DSOGaming schrieb:
			
		

> In fact, RDR2 is the most GPU demanding game we’ve seen so far on the PC. At 1080p and on Ultra settings, the only GPU that was able to offer a constant 60fps experience was the RTX2080Ti.




Red Dead Redemption 2 PC Performance Analysis - DSOGaming


----------



## RX480 (12. November 2019)

Er hat ja net nach 4k@Ultra gefragt, sondern nur ob 4k 60fps machbar wäre. Es ist auch net NATIV gemeint,
sondern vermutlich nur sein TV.

Mal ein Bsp. von resetera DanLongman: die Videos sind nur kurz, weil Crash-Bericht aber sein Setting ist mit im Post
Red Dead Redemption II PC performance thread | ResetEra
Er nutzt nur Game-Scaling 4/5 +TAA-Medium+Sharpen vom Game. 
Etwas besser sollte ImageSharpen vom Treiber mit Scaling 0,75 dann laufen.(DX12)
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvid...Image-Sharpening-Reshade-G-Sync-Null-1335743/
Hier kann man nachfragen: zwecks Sharpen+Scaling (siehe Anhang)
3DCenter Forum - NVIDIA GeForce Game Ready 441.08 WHQL

Weitere Optimierungen bei Settings gibts von HBU:
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Red Dead Redemption 2


----------



## HisN (12. November 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung ob man RDR2 rockstable auf 60FPS 4K spielen kann? 2080ti bitte. Ac: Odyssee läuft aus bei mir und brauch was neues.



Wenn Du nicht alle Regler anziehst wie verrückt geht das natürlich. Du hast es wie immer und überall selbst in der Hand.
Ist gar nicht so sehr von der Graka abhängig, sondern hat viel mit Ego zu tun^^

Besonders der Anfang im Schnee ist wirklich hart für die Grakas. Unglaublich viel Partikel, volumetrisches Licht und tesserlierter Schnee verlangen echt richtig richtig Leistung.


----------



## RX480 (12. November 2019)

Man könnte sich ja auch 2 Settings machen. (und die xml dann nur wechseln)

btw.
Die Crytek-NeonNoirDemo kann getestet werden: 
CRYENGINE | News: Ray Tracing for Everyone: Neon Noir benchmark tool released
edit:
Bei CB gibts dann wieder einen Userbenchmarkthread dazu.
Community-Benchmarks: Crytek Neon Noir misst Raytracing-Leistung ohne DXR - ComputerBase


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. November 2019)

Jensen hat nächsten Montag auf der Supercompute ne Keynote oder wie auch immer

mal sehen ob was neues kommt

AdoredTV hatte vor kurzen was von Volta Next/Volta S gesagt

vllt kommt ja dazu was


----------



## RX480 (14. November 2019)

Der Produktzyklus wird ja immer kürzer.

Das klang vor nem 1/2Jahr so:
Nvidia GTC 2019 Keynote - Video.Golem.de

Da waren die ollen 8000er noch "zukunftsicher". (Wir brauchen kein 7nm etc....)
(bezogen auf PCGH hätte man sich etliche News zu Äußerungen von Jensen und die ganzen Debatten sparen können)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. November 2019)

Turing scheint sich mittlerweile recht gut zu verkaufen

https://s22.q4cdn.com/364334381/fil...rts/2020/Q320/Rev_by_Mkt_Qtrly_Trend_Q320.pdf


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2019)

NVIDIA "Ampere" Successor Reportedly Codenamed "Hopper" | TechPowerUp


----------



## IphoneBenz (15. November 2019)

Danke für die Infos erstmal aber RDR2 bleibt aus erstmal. Gestern Abend Star Wars Download gestartet. 
Endlich mal neues für mein Tv. 

Ja ich meine immer nativ. Die Regler weiß ich auch zu bedienen aber allzu sehr runter mag ich dann doch nicht. In allem steht das Spiel erstmal weit unten auf der Liste, was man da so ließt naja...


----------



## gastello (15. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> NVIDIA "Ampere" Successor Reportedly Codenamed "Hopper" | TechPowerUp


Ich dachte dabei ging es eher um einen Connected Layer der cuDNN deutlicher beschleunigt. Das das für Consumer demnächst relevant wird glaube ich nicht. Vermutlich hat man es deshalb löschen lassen. Das kann man leicht mit MCM verwechseln. Es geht da eher um Trainingshardware für neuronale Netze.



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Turing scheint sich mittlerweile recht gut zu verkaufen
> 
> https://s22.q4cdn.com/364334381/fil...rts/2020/Q320/Rev_by_Mkt_Qtrly_Trend_Q320.pdf


Wenn man etwas deutlich verteuert kommt das natürlich auf selbe raus - weniger Absatz bei gleichem Umsatz und Gewinn. Stückzahlen hat man sicherlich weniger abgesetzt. Die Quartale vorher hatte man mit dem Miningkater zu tun und dessen Verlustmargen inklusive Abschreibungen.


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2019)

Welches Q ist denn eigentlich dann welches Q? 
War das im Bericht net immer etwas zeitlich versetzt?

Prinzipiell hat sich doch mit den Super der Preis auch vernünftig entwickelt.
Also von daher verständlich, das zögerliche Käufer am Ende sogar Alles richtig gemacht haben.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Welches Q ist denn eigentlich dann welches Q?
> War das im Bericht net immer etwas zeitlich versetzt?
> 
> Prinzipiell hat sich doch mit den Super der Preis auch vernünftig entwickelt.
> Also von daher verständlich, das zögerliche Käufer am Ende sogar Alles richtig gemacht haben.



Q3 FY2020 ist August 2019 bis Oktober 2019


----------



## IphoneBenz (15. November 2019)

So bin irgendwie völlig hohl gerade. Es geht um Star Wars JFO. Ich teste gerade alles in 1080p und meine ti liegt so bei 45% alles Episch. Dachte ich mir machst einfach 2xMSAA drauf, wird nicht erkannt obwohl es im Treiber aktiviert ist. Dachte ich mir ok egal machst es via DSR und bin auf 2160p hoch ingame und er übernimmt dies auch nicht. Ich bin weiterhin bei 1080p. Mach ich irgendwas falsch?

Sowieso ist die Performance seltsam. 144FPS angepeilt aber die CPU Auslastung ist hier enorm. Drops von 144 auf 80 sind sehr oft da. Wollte halt einfach dann weniger FPS bei besserer Grafik aber keine Ahnung wieso das net get. Kann auch eben nicht an den Tv wo ich sonst solche Spiele zocke.

EDIT: Hat sich geklärt. DSR klappt doch. Aber MSAA immer noch net.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. November 2019)

du kannst die DSR Auflösung Ingame dann nicht auswählen oder es passiert einfach nix?


----------



## IphoneBenz (15. November 2019)

Es passierte nichts. Hab dann einfach neugestartet und dann ging es wieder nicht. Nachdem ich immer hin und  her gewechselt bin mit der Auflösung kam endlich das Bild mit der Ansage ob ich das übernehmen will. Keine Ahnung was da war. Nur gefällt mir DSR nicht so da es einfach matschig wird gerade das Menü und wollte daher MSAA nutzen aber der übernimmt das nicht 

Ich werde an den Tv gehen. Die drops im CPU Limit sind echt mies während man spielt. 
Hoffe es stable 4K/60FPS zubekommen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. November 2019)

stell mal die DSR Glättung auf 0%

zumindest mit 2160p@1080p sollte es so scharf und super geglättet sein


----------



## IphoneBenz (15. November 2019)

Ach alles gut. Werde das Game auf Tv zocken aber heute nicht mehr. War ja mehr oder weniger ein Test wie das so ist auf den 1080p Screen.  Aber gerade wegen den hässlichen CPU Limit drops kann ich das net empfehlen oder man muss ein  Limiter verwenden. Sowieso kann ich nicht mehr auf 8Bit SDR solche Spiele zocken, bin da verwöhnt mit 10Bit HDR 

EDIT: Man muss  sich mal vorstellen, 66FPSmin im CPU Limit. Entweder irgendeine Einstellung haut heftig in die CPU rein oder da ist völlig was schief gelaufen. Ein AC:O hat da eine lebhaftere Welt und läuft bei weitem besser. Ebenso wären Grafiksettings mit mehr Spektrum wünschenswert. In allem wirkt das wie ein mäßiger Konsolenport gerade was die Optimierungen am PC angeht. Weiß auch nicht was die dynamische Auflösung Skalierung machen soll, die ti langweilt sich bei 45% und das wars. Bestimmt nur zur Reduzierung aber eine Erhöhung könnte man ja auch erwarten bei DYNAMISCH. Rein technisch gesehen enttäuscht mich das Game. Hoffe das  Gameplay holt da was raus.


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2019)

Am TV reicht Dir doch 60fps mit Vsync.
BladeTNT hatte mit der R7 anfangs Probleme mit Vsync vom Gamemenü, hat dann evtl. nur noch Vsync vom Treiber genommen.
Würde da mal etwas rumprobieren ob bei Dir das Vsync vom Game überhaupt funzt.
Sollte mit Triplebuffer ausreichend smooth sein.


----------



## IphoneBenz (15. November 2019)

Triplebuffer ist nur für OpenGL Anwendungen das klappt nicht mit DX11. 
Werde das morgen machen. Hab eben mal das erste LVL genauso wie den CapFrameX aufgenommen. Da wird dann sehr ersichtlich wie stark CPU Limitiert dieses Game ist. Oder den Ryzens liegt das Game nicht kann ja auch sein. Werde gleich ein Video posten. Verarbeitung dauert nur.


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2019)

Games mit Vsync können i.d.R. auch Triplebuffer anbieten im Anzeigemenü oder Launcher.
(bei NV gehts bestimmt auch über den Treiber, ansonsten LowLatency OFF)


----------



## IphoneBenz (15. November 2019)

LowLatencyOff ist Standard. Kenne bis dato keine Games die das anbieten bis auf dein genanntes eben.


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2019)

RDR 2


----------



## IphoneBenz (15. November 2019)

YouTube Ja die Quali ist mies, habe keine Erfahrung beim Video Edit  

Hoffe man erkennt die miesen Spikes.

@RX480: Hab ich nicht aber im Treiber ansich ist dies nicht möglich und habe es dennoch oft probiert gerade mit AC:O und es hatte keine Auswirkungen.


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2019)

Du hast recht, in den meisten Games net im Angebot.
(habe gar net auf Sowas geachtet)

Mit Vsync ist bestimmt schon Doublebuffer aktiv, was ja auch schon etwas die Frametimes ausgleicht.
Das würde ja am TV reichen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (15. November 2019)

Dem stimme ich zu. Gerade am Tv ist Vsync ein Segen für mich. Richtig smothes Gameplay. 
Freundin will unbedingt JFO am Tv spielen also werde ich wohl umbauen müssen nachdem Essen und werde dann mal ein Cap laufen lassen. Für Low/MidEnd CPU User wird das Game wohl aber keinen Spass machen im Moment.


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2019)

Manche meinen sogar, das bei Vsync und Nvidia dann automatisch Triplebuffer aktiv wäre.
Es fehlt mir auf die Schnelle halt nur ein Link, der Das bestätigt.

Hier wurde auch schön darüber diskutiert, ob man messen kann, ob Double oder Triple aktiv ist:
3DCenter Forum - VSync, triple Buffer, Direct3D

Auf jeden Fall viel Spass amTV!


----------



## IphoneBenz (15. November 2019)

Die tiefere Materie interessiert mich weniger in diesem Fall  bin zufrieden mit Vsync am Tv und würde schon sagen das ich sensibel auf Ruckler reagiere. 

Danke dir  erstmal Hühnchen und dann schön Star Wars am 55Zoll, freu mich.

EDIT:

Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order 4K. Alles hoch. Erstes Lvl bis zum **** Schiff. YouTube

Einmal mit Vsync 60 FPS 4K alles Hoch.


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2019)

Das schlechte Streamen beim Betreten von neuen Areas wird man wohl net rausbekommen.
aber
Kleine Spikes können evtl. mit dem Cloudsaving zu tun haben: Ein User auf resetera
PSA] Possible PC Stuttering Fix - Close Steam, Launch Origin, Game Properties > Disable Origin In Game & Cloud Saves
If you meet and/or exceed the recommended system specs but are experiencing hitching and random stuttering, this fixed it for me.
Shut down Steam
Launch Origin - X:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\Origin.exe
Go to - My Game Library > Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order > Settings (Gear Icon) > Game Properties
Uncheck "Enable Origin In Game..."
Click on Cloud Saves tab and uncheck "Enable cloud saves..."
Click Save
Play the game!
Good luck and I hope this helps some people!
und
Man kann auch mal den Offline-Mode testen: ein User auf restera
FYI for anyone - Offline play is supported, though if it doesn't work the first time, here's how I got it to work
- close Steam (and Origin if it is open)
- in task manager, end the processes for any Steam, "EA Link", and Origin Processes.
- Start Steam in Offline mode and try to play the game.
- You should get an Origin box saying you are offline, asking for your username / password - enter them
- Play offline!


----------



## IphoneBenz (16. November 2019)

Ich werde mal auf einen frühen Patch warten, habe da noch etwas Hoffnung  

Kann mir jemand erklären wieso ich meist 60FPS habe bei 16,7ms diese aber ständig schwanken zwischen 13-18ms. Es fühlt sich aber nicht so an das da ständig was schwankt. Seltsam das Game  macht aber Spaß!

Bei Hoch liegt die ti gut da und man könnte sicherlich noch das ein oder andere Episch einstellen aber ich bevorzuge einen Puffer.


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2019)

Durch Vsync merkst Du ja net ob manchmal ein Frame etwas langsamer ist.
Das ist halt der Vorteil von Double/Triplebuffer.

Theoretisch müsstest Du auf Max und nur "Shadows auf Medium" spielen können.

edit:
Woran man nix ändern kann, ist momentan das kaputte Streamen von der Game-Engine:
Ein User auf resetra hat mal so einen Punkt auf nem Video eingefangen.
Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order PC performance thread | ResetEra
(trotz 5 mal drüberlaufen ist einfach kein gescheiter ShaderCache da und die Fps droppen kurz von 60 auf 50)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2019)

falls es wen interessiert

Link zum Jensens Livestream Heute 23:00 Uhr

NVIDIA


----------



## chaotium (18. November 2019)

was ist heute abend, bzw was wird vorgestellt


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2019)

chaotium schrieb:


> was ist heute abend, bzw was wird vorgestellt



Jensen Keynote bzw. Special Adress auf der Supercompute

vllt wird was 7 nanometriges gezeigt

vllt labert er die ganze Zeit auch nur rum

ka


----------



## pietcux (18. November 2019)

Gigarays!!!!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2019)

hmmmm

VideoCardz.com auf Twitter: "A tweet you did not expect to read today.

NVIDIA's new technology shares a name with ice cream and condoms.

🤫"


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> hmmmm
> 
> VideoCardz.com auf Twitter: "A tweet you did not expect to read today.
> 
> ...



Magnum


----------



## RNG_AGESA (18. November 2019)

habe gerade festgestellt wie toll eigentlich meine GPU ist... um nicht zu sagen fantastisch toll! habe GTA5online aus spaß auf dem kleinen 27" 1980x1024/60 mit vollen einstellungen (ohne MSAA) laufen lassen, weil ich nebenbei noch arbeiten musste... lüfter gingen nicht einmal an.. 
aber auch festgestellt wie klein 27" mir inzwischen geworden sind, ein gefühl das ich damals hatte mit 27" und tablet .... das sind schon gigantische qualitative unterschiede, ganz andere wahrnehmung.
fürchte von meinem monitor komme ich iwie nie wieder runter xD


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2019)

und kommt vllt wirklich was 7 nanometriges? ^^

VideoCardz.com auf Twitter: "Was there any other Tesla SMX design than V100 and P100?

Well, that 'thing' does not look like either. 

����"

echt üble Quali ^^

VideoCardz.com auf Twitter: "What's this? ��… "


vllt hat adored ja recht mit Volta Next/ Volta S


----------



## RNG_AGESA (18. November 2019)

falls da jetzt wirklich etwas in richtung 7nm und +50% leistung kommt.. könnte die 2080ti unter 500,- fallen ^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> falls da jetzt wirklich etwas in richtung 7nm und +50% leistung kommt.. könnte die 2080ti unter 500,- fallen ^^



naja, wäre ja erstma eh nur HPC Zeug ^^


----------



## RNG_AGESA (18. November 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> naja, wäre ja erstma eh nur HPC Zeug ^^


das mit HPC habe ich nicht mitbekommen aber so ganz generell 
wurde ja NVIDIA gerade erst von SONY und M$ abgewiesen... APPLE setzt offenbar auch auf AMD 
düstere aussicht wird durch überzeugende hardware abgewendet.. es steht viel auf dem spiel
NV muß liefern...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. November 2019)

das einzig Neue war Magnum ... schnarch


----------



## RX480 (19. November 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> das mit HPC habe ich nicht mitbekommen aber so ganz generell
> wurde ja NVIDIA gerade erst von SONY und M$ abgewiesen... APPLE setzt offenbar auch auf AMD
> düstere aussicht wird durch überzeugende hardware abgewendet.. es steht viel auf dem spiel
> NV muß liefern...



Er meinte net HTPC für Wozi, sondern Workstation. ( Quadro Nachfolger bzw. Tesla ist noch ne Nr. bigger)

Man wird sich wohl darauf einrichten das Gaming ein komplett anderes Design als Workstation bekommt/braucht.
Das ist ja auch hinsichtlich der Preise sinnvoll, keinen WS-Ballast rumzuschleppen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (19. November 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> das mit HPC habe ich nicht mitbekommen aber so ganz generell
> wurde ja NVIDIA gerade erst von SONY und M$ abgewiesen... APPLE setzt offenbar auch auf AMD
> düstere aussicht wird durch überzeugende hardware abgewendet.. es steht viel auf dem spiel
> NV muß liefern...



Wo muss NVIDIA liefern? Man nehme mal an Ampere würde kommen und die Midrange passt sich den AMD Preisen an dann wäre AMD richtig am Arsch. Erst müssen die ihr BigNavi mal releasen und Konkurrenz ab der 2080 erzeugen. Apple nutz schon viele Jahre AMD GPUs und dennoch ist der Stand derselbe, wüsste nicht was da anders werden soll nur weil Apple eine neue Arch einbaut. Bei den Konsolen ebenso. NVIDIA hat keine Vorteile das absolute Monopol zu haben weil dann treten andere Instanzen auf den Plan und mit denen hatte NVIDIA auch einiges am Hut. 
AMD hat einfach im Moment Preise die nahe dem Dumping sind, gerade im CPU Bereich. Sieht man eindeutig an den Gewinnen und klar das sie da die Ausschreibungen stets bekommen und wird auch so gewollt sein seitens NVIDIA aus oben genannten Grund.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. November 2019)

interessant

neuer SLI Modus

3DCenter Forum - SLI - Kompatibilitätsbits - Sammelthread - Seite 180


----------



## RX480 (19. November 2019)

Mich täts vor Allem freuen, wenn Games wie RDR2 ne Trendwende zugunsten mGPU bringen.(x)
Der Bedarf an Mehrleistung ist ja da und Interessenten gäbe es sicher auch.
Metro@RT ist natürlich NICE.

(x) anscheinend momentan nur bei NV im Treiber freigegeben.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. November 2019)

2080TI Super -> 4608 Shader, 16Gbps

hoffentlich auch 12GB ^^


----------



## RtZk (20. November 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> 2080TI Super -> 4608 Shader, 16Gbps
> 
> hoffentlich auch 12GB ^^



Was bringt das? Der Shader Unterschied ist zu klein um die schlechtere Taktbarkeit auszugleichen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. November 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was bringt das? Der Shader Unterschied ist zu klein um die schlechtere Taktbarkeit auszugleichen.



wenns der Vollausbau des TU102 mit 16Gbps Speicher wird tipp ich weiterhin auf 15% schneller

und warum sollte die sich den schlechter Takten lassen?


----------



## RtZk (20. November 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wenns der Vollausbau des TU102 mit 16Gbps Speicher wird tipp ich weiterhin auf 15% schneller
> 
> und warum sollte die sich den schlechter Takten lassen?



Um so mehr Shader um so schlechter lassen sich GPU‘s der gleichen Architektur takten. Zeigt sich ganz schön daran mit welchen GPU‘s die Rekorde in Benchmarks aufgestellt werden, letztendlich ist die Titan nicht schneller bietet aber eben deutlich mehr VRAM, deshalb würde Nvidia auch niemals eine solche GPU rausbringen, ganz abgesehen davon wieso sollten sie? Konkurrenz ist momentan ja keine vorhanden.


----------



## IphoneBenz (20. November 2019)

Überhaupt ist die Titan doch der Vollausbau oder? Ich glaube kaum das eine super kommt aber wenn doch gerne, dann hat die 3080ti dann hoffentlich noch mehr Dampf


----------



## RX480 (21. November 2019)

Das kann schon gut sein, das noch ne Super kommt, weil damit NV mehr Zeit hätte mit dem Testen der 7nm+ Fertigung.
Es war ja mal die Rede, das mit 7nm+ erstmal die kleineren Chips kommen. (und evtl. die großen Workstation-Chips mit weniger Takt)

Ne 3080Ti mit vollem Takt ist sicher erstmal ne Qualitätshürde.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. November 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Um so mehr Shader um so schlechter lassen sich GPU‘s der gleichen Architektur takten. Zeigt sich ganz schön daran mit welchen GPU‘s die Rekorde in Benchmarks aufgestellt werden, letztendlich ist die Titan nicht schneller



das trifft aber auf große Unterschiede wie z.B. 1500 Shader vs 4500 Shader zu

4608 vs 4352 wird da keinen großen Unterschied machen


und das mit den Benchmark Rekorden liegt daran, dass keiner die Titan unter LN2 setzt (Edit: einen gibts doch und der is gleich mal auf Platz 1 ^^) und nicht an der Taktbarkeit

bzw. is das Ref Board wohl auch nicht ganz so gut für extrem OC geeignet wie manche 2080Ti Customs (welche dann vllt noch zusätzlich gebinnte Chips haben)




RX480 schrieb:


> Das kann schon gut sein, das noch ne Super kommt, weil damit NV mehr Zeit hätte mit dem Testen der 7nm+ Fertigung.
> Es war ja mal die Rede, das mit 7nm+ erstmal die kleineren Chips kommen. (und evtl. die großen Workstation-Chips mit weniger Takt)
> 
> Ne 3080Ti mit vollem Takt ist sicher erstmal ne Qualitätshürde.



joa vor Ende 2020 wird der nächste Big Chip wohl nicht kommen


----------



## RX480 (22. November 2019)

Dann könnte man ja doch mal ne preiswerte Ti auf h2o umrüsten.

Passt eigentlich der Eisblock M01 auf die Blower? (Beides ist gerade im Angebot für 69€+929€)
Alphacool Eisblock GPX-N Plexi fuer die Nvidia RTX 2080Ti | Gebrauchte Ware | Aquatuning Germany
GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 2080 Ti TURBO 11G, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI, USB-C

Ein Bios mit mehr Schmackes wäre ja verfügbar: 310W ist für nonA net schlecht
VGA Bios Collection: Palit RTX 2080 Ti 11 GB | TechPowerUp


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. November 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> und kommt vllt wirklich was 7 nanometriges? ^^
> 
> VideoCardz.com auf Twitter: "Was there any other Tesla SMX design than V100 and P100?
> 
> ...



New NVIDIA GPU Variant Found at Supercomputing 2019: Tesla V100S


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. November 2019)

Wer eh schon Wäku hat ok dann passt es aber wer holt sich ein nonA mit Wakü? Beißt sich irgendwie oder ? Ein Enthusiast baut eine Wakü um dann ein nonA zu kühlen? 

Ansonsten ein gutes Custom, kriegst auch auf 2100Mhz bei 58C wie sie bei mir gerade bei Fallen Order läuft. Und selbst mit 330w gerade ich oft ins PowerLimit. Hätte gern paar mehr Watt aber NVIDIA halt...


----------



## RX480 (23. November 2019)

Du vergisst das Wichtigste.

Bei Turing hängt der eff.Takt an der Temp., so daß 310W@h2o dicke reichen bei nem kleinen preiswerten Loop im Gehäuse.
Für Dich speziell gibts doch A-Bios zur Auswahl mit mehr als 330W. Wenn Du die Mehrleistung nur immer mal kurz benötigst, um die 60fps@4k zu halten wäre das auch mit Air machbar.
evtl. das von der Matrix, falls Jemand schon probiert hat:
VGA Bios Collection: Asus RTX 2080 Ti 11 GB | TechPowerUp


----------



## labernet (23. November 2019)

Kurze Frage, eventuell weiß jemand was man noch machen kann, bevor ich die GraKa wieder zurückschicke, um Sie umzutauschen.

Folgender Sachverhalt:

Ich habe mir eine EVGA RTX 2080 Super Black Edition geholt. Rest des PCs ist: 8700k @stock, 32GB DDR4-3200, M.2 Samsung SSD, Z370 Asrock M-ITX Fatality, Corsair SF600 80 PLUS Gold. Nun hatte ich zuvor eine 1070 FTW und die war auch bisher ok, wollte nur upgraden. Jetzt hab ich die alte GraKa ausgebaut und die neue GraKa eingebaut, soweit so gut. Direkt den neuen Nvidia Treiber installiert und hat wohl auch gepasst.
Nun kommt die Krux: Ich hatte weniger FPS als mit der 1070, also direkt mal die EVGA Precision Software geladen und geschaut was da so läuft: Memory Takt über 7000, passt. GPU Takt auf 300Mhz.... Zudem hat er mir beim PowerLimit angezeigt dass wohl 362% benutzt werden??? Zusätzlich meint der Nvidia Inspector dass 100% GPU Auslastung anliegen, während Windows meint 17%.

Also long Story short: neue Graka taktet nicht hoch und zeigt komische Werte an.

Hatte jemand von solch einem Fall schon gehört und weiß, was da zu tun ist (außer GraKa zurückgehen lassen für einen Tausch)?

edit:

Ich hab schon per DDU die Treiber deinstalliert und die Treiber von Nvidia neu runtergeladen, auch die Stromkabel überprüft, die funktionieren einwandfrei. Meine 1070 zeigt normale Werte an und taktet auch hoch


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. November 2019)

@RX480 Ach das ist mir zu heiß an den Teil mit BIOS Versionen zu arbeiten. Dennoch kann ich doch dann den Takt nie unter Last halten selbst wenn ich die Temps im Griff habe, dafür brauch ich dann einfach mehr "Saft"  Gerade wenn ich im WZ spiele und  die Balkontür dabei auf habe (ich rauche) sind die Temperaturen 1A da nur kalte frische Luft rein kommt. Da habe ich dann oft den Fall laut OSD das ich im PowerLimit hänge. Gerade bei einigen Spielen wo man so gerade die magischen 60 hält wären paar Prozent mehr nicht schlecht,  da hätte MSI ruhig etwas mehr draufgeben können und dennoch genug Abstand zur Ligthning mit dem LN2 Bios.


----------



## RX480 (23. November 2019)

So ein 360W-Bios@Air ist auch net für mehr max.Fps gedacht, sondern nur um mal kurzzeitig die minFps net an der TDP scheitern zu lassen.
Mit einem geschickten Fps-Limit bleiben die Temps ggü. Jetzt eigentlich gleich, z.Bsp. 60-62 für 4k@Vsync on/off.
Ist zwar net richtig vergleichbar, 
aber bei Nilssohn@2070 war der Wechsel vom normalen nonA-Armor-Bios auf ein höheres GB-Bios bereits mit dem AirCooler ein echter Fortschritt. Der bessere Score wurde untenrum geholt.
Kurzreview: Performancegewinn einer Non-A RTX 2070 durch Bios Flash

alternativ 
Könnte man für den TV auch mal ne 50Hz-CustomResolution erstellen. Damit gäbs mehr Spielraum bzgl. Tearing.
Obs gut ausschaut wird wohl vom jeweiligen Paneel abhängen.
Mit minFps>50 wäre man dann wohl mit FastSync+Fps-Limit=53 viel kühler als Jetzt@60Hz.
50Hz@Vsync geht natürlich genauso.

Die Kombi aus Bios+50Hz wäre das Sorgenfrei-Paket.


----------



## IphoneBenz (24. November 2019)

Das wäre in der Tat mal ein Angriff wert für Spiele die nicht so ganz gut laufen bzw. ich manche Regler einfach nicht runter stellen möchte, AA Niedrig sehe ich auch in 4K. 
Da fällt mir gerade genau jetzt beim schreiben auf das ich so mit der Vega64 immer am Tv gespielt habe. 

EDIT: 

Gerade mal NFS Heat angespielt. Sehr enttäuschend was die Performance angeht finde ich. Seitens der CPU.
Ich blicke da nicht ganz durch aber ich frage mich schon wo da die Leistung bitte hingeht. Optisch macht das Game nun nicht so viel her und die Welt wirkt auch sehr statisch.
Aber in allem sicherlich einfach spielbar auf stable 4K/60FPS mit der TI und mal schauen wie das HDR so wirkt.  
Fliegt wieder runter, echt öde für mich. Früher mochte ich solches Games aber hab gerade 2h gespielt war alles aber eher Kampf  

2160: YouTube
1080p: YouTube

PS: Kennt jemand ein gutes Programm wo ich Videos vorher rendern kann für YT sodass ich nicht so große Einbußen in der Qualität habe. Z.b. die 1080p Aufnahme ist echt mies


----------



## RX480 (24. November 2019)

Ich würde eher Nachts aus der Egoperspektive rumheizen.
Fand damals die NFSU2-Demo recht unterhaltsam.(incl. Soundtrack)
(fühlte sich damals sehr flott an, halt richtig schön Arcade)


----------



## kingkooltoni (25. November 2019)

Hey Leute! 

Ich hab mal eine Frage aus Interesse. Ich hab von Grafikkarten nicht so viel Ahnung. Meistens gekauft und eingebaut und gut ist. Jetzt wollte ich meine RTX 2070 Super Gainward Phantom GS mal undervolten. Mir ist dabei aufgefallen das sie hoch auf 1995Mhz hochtaktet ohne was daran gemacht zu haben. Auf der Produktseite steht aber GPU Boost  1815Mhz. 

Was habe ich Falsch verstanden an der Angabe? Ist das normal oder ist die GPU Boost Angabe eine Mindestangabe?  Ich würde das gerne verstehen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. November 2019)

Das sind garantierte Angaben. Die GPU nutzen einen internen Boost (GPU BOOST 4.0) der sie hochtakten lässt wenn die Parameter dafür stimmen. Z.b. Temperatur etc. pp. 
Du kannst das so lassen oder selbst noch das Limit ausloten bzw. wenn du UV betreiben möchtest dir dann halt deinen Sweetspot suchen. Das ganze lässt sich super mit den MSI Afterburner erledigen.

An sich würde ich die Karte aber hochschrauben und die soll arbeiten


----------



## kingkooltoni (25. November 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Das sind garantierte Angaben. Die GPU nutzen einen internen Boost (GPU BOOST 4.0) der sie hochtakten lässt wenn die Parameter dafür stimmen. Z.b. Temperatur etc. pp.
> Du kannst das so lassen oder selbst noch das Limit ausloten bzw. wenn du UV betreiben möchtest dir dann halt deinen Sweetspot suchen. Das ganze lässt sich super mit den MSI Afterburner erledigen.
> 
> An sich würde ich die Karte aber hochschrauben und die soll arbeiten



Ok danke! Hab sie jetzt soweit undervolted mit aferburner das die stabil läuft aktuell. Mich hat nur interessiert wieso die da andere Werte stehen wie sie eigentlich tatsächlich sind.


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. November 2019)

Zeig mal deine Werte


----------



## kingkooltoni (25. November 2019)

Wie schon gesagt 1995Mhz bei 0,967mV. Dadurch ist die etwas kühler und gleichzeitig leiser. Das was ich wollte


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. November 2019)

Verschenkst aber etwas Leistung, da geht noch mehr gerade beim VRAM bei den SUPER Modellen. Kannst ja gern dein UV machen aber würde dennoch  versuchen den RAM TAKT zu erhöhen.
8000Mhz sollten drin sein mit den 16er Chips. Würde sogar 8300 mal gehen und testen.

PS: Irgendein Screen oder Benchmark wäre trotzdem schön  um das mal zu sehen ^^


----------



## kingkooltoni (25. November 2019)

Ne danke, ich lass so wie es ist. Hauptsache das ding läuft und fertig  Screen oder so bin ich zu faul, auch keine Ahnung was das bringen soll.


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. November 2019)

Alles klar, das sagt mir viel. Viel Spass.


----------



## gaussmath (26. November 2019)

Es gibt eine Beta von CapFrameX: CapFrameX (CX) - Frametime Capture und Analyse Tool

Bitte erst die alte Version deinstallieren.

@OpenSUSE: Die Schwankungen bei den Aufnahmeintervallen (start , end) gehören nun der Vergangenheit an.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. November 2019)

wenn die sowas machen, dann wird Ampere wohl noch ne Weile dauern

NVIDIA quietly outs Tesla V100s with higher clocks | VideoCardz.com


allerdings frag ich mich, wie die den höheren Takt in die 250W rein bekommen


----------



## RX480 (26. November 2019)

Steht ja nur Boost da. (= bei niedriger Auslastung darfs dann mehr Takt auf dem Papier sein)
Positiv ist der doppelt so große HBM2.

Ob deswegen Ampere später kommt glaub ich net. Die verbesserte Ausstattung und der Papierboost 
sind auf jeden Fall kundenfreundlich+verkaufsfördernd. (die Lager sollte man ja leeeren bevor...)

btw.
Falls natürlich die NV-Ingenieure ala Kingtooltoni  den Chip mit etwas weniger Spannung ausliefern
steigt ja auch der eff.Takt am TDP-Limit.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. November 2019)

xD

TecLab make their own GeForce RTX 2080 Ti "SUPER" - VideoCardz.com


----------



## RX480 (2. Dezember 2019)

Irgendwie sind momentan die Ti´s rel. teuer. Dagegen sind interessanterweise die kleineren iChill´s gerade günstig:
(mit GPU-Scaling u.U. auch für 4k ausreichend)
INNO3D GeForce RTX 2070 Super iChill Black, 8192 MB GD…
INNO3D GeForce RTX 2080 iChill Black Edition, 8192 MB …

Könnte mir gut vorstellen, das mit Push+Pull echt gute Temps zu schaffen sind. 
Damit wäre man fast in der Range von IIcarus.(weniger temp.abhängiger Taktverlust)

edit:
Mal z.Vgl. 2x gute Ti`s: im Outlet noch rel. günstig
INNO3D  GeForce RTX 2080 Ti iCHILL Black, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI, USB-C
MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GAMING X TRIO, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI, USB-C


----------



## IphoneBenz (3. Dezember 2019)

ENDLICH. Damals die Spiele für mich gewesen, an der ersten und 2. XBox mit Kumpel und endlich am PC !


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. Dezember 2019)

ahh shit, here we go again

MechWarrior 5: Mercenaries Won't Support NVIDIA RTX and DLSS at Launch


----------



## RX480 (5. Dezember 2019)

VRS zum Testen im 3dMark:
UL Benchmarks Outs 3DMark Feature Test for Variable-Rate Shading Tier-2 | TechPowerUp


----------



## Felixmunich02 (7. Dezember 2019)

Kann mir jemand erklären warum der Basistakt einer 2070 höher ist als einer 2080?


----------



## IphoneBenz (7. Dezember 2019)

Kann ich nicht weil er es nicht ist.

Du meinst sicher die 2070S was aber ein Refresh ist und mit einer 2080S verglichen werden sollte.


----------



## Felixmunich02 (7. Dezember 2019)

Also ich meine sogar dass die 2080TI  1.545 MHz hat und die 2070 1.620 MHz


----------



## IphoneBenz (7. Dezember 2019)

Eine einfache Suche über Google 

Und die ti hat 1350Mhz. Das sind garantierte Taktraten im Worstcase Szenario. Versteif dich nicht so auf den Basis Takt.

Wie genau können wir dir helfen? Du kannst auf der NVIDIA Seite alle Datenblätter der jeweiligen Karten aufrufen und gern alles vergleichen. Du verwechselst Basis mit Boost. Wobei die Zahlen auch nicht ganz Praxis nah sind weil GPU Boost 4.0 den Chip höher Takten lässt anhand einiger Parameter.


----------



## RX480 (7. Dezember 2019)

Sieht für mich so aus, als ob die kleine 70er immer etwas gebremst wird, damit sich die mittlere 80er besser verkauft.
Damit werden die Reviews@Stock ein wenig hingebogen.
Das die großen Ti net so hoch takten liegt einfach an der Fertigung/Qualität. Da wird net jeder Chip so gut sein.(x)
Geforce RTX 2080 Ti, 2080, 2070 vs. GTX 1080 Ti, 1080, 1070 - PC-WELT

Jo, im Endeffekt lassen sich meist höhere Takte erreichen.
Selbst die 2070 nonA von Nilssohn ging außergewöhnlich gut.
(x) Im Prinzip müssten inzwischen aber soviele Ti gebinned worden sein, das auch ne Super vorstellbar wäre.


----------



## IphoneBenz (7. Dezember 2019)

Oder einfach weil auch mehr Shader vorhanden sind bei der ti. Sieht man ja auch sehr gut mit der Titan wo noch mehr vorhanden sind und der Takt dadurch etwas leidet/leiden kann. Die Qualitätseinbußen kann ich auch mit jedem anderen Chip haben.


----------



## Felixmunich02 (7. Dezember 2019)

Ich hatte mir überlegt eine 2080ti zu kaufen, hab im Moment eine 2070 (die mit dem schwachen Prozessor) die geht auf 1875Mhz laut msi Afterburner und frage mich halt ob dann da nicht nächstes Jahr eine neue mit ti 100 -200Mhz mehr kommt und überhaupt dass das Topmodel einfach mit langsamerer Taktrate abgegeben wird.


----------



## IphoneBenz (7. Dezember 2019)

Ein Motorrad mit 180Ps zieht jedes Auto mit 300Ps ab. Eine Zahl alleine reicht nicht aus um irgendwelche Vergleiche bei solch komplexen Geräten zu machen. 
Die ti taktet auch höher( meine meist 2080-2100) und zersägt dir jede 2070. Ob und wie und wann nächste Jahr was kommt kann dir keiner sagen. Also brauchst du die Power jetzt dann kaufen. Du wirst hier keine Absolution erhalten für die ti weil die einfach maßlos überteuert ist. Man will es oder net und bei einem Hobby muss man sich net rechtfertigen für irgendwas. 

Und bitte lass von dem Basistakt ab und allgemein dich so zu versteifen auf den Takt. Drehzahl ist auch nicht alles wenn kein Drehmoment anliegt wenn dir das vielleicht als Ansatz hilft.


----------



## -FA- (7. Dezember 2019)

Kann es eigentlich sein dass RTX 2080 TI immer schlechter verfügbar wird? Beobachte das gerade bei Modellen im Dual-Slot Design. An die Founders Edition ist ja quasi gar nicht mehr ranzukommen? :/


----------



## RX480 (7. Dezember 2019)

2-Slot ist für die Ti wg. der Kühlung net sinnvoll wenns in 4k auch mit 60fps funzen soll.

Erstaunlicherweise gibts immer  öfter gute Angebote im Outlet: z.Bsp. 1099€ ist net schlecht für nen guten Kühler
MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GAMING X TRIO, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI, USB-C


----------



## -FA- (7. Dezember 2019)

Das is mist, weil ich ja mein System aufgrund Monitoranzahl, VR-Brille und Beamer mit zwei Grakas betreiben muss. Und von Adaptergeschichten bin ich kein Fan davon. 

Gut wie heiß dürfte des werden zwei 3-Slot-Karten (ASUS Rog Strix) auf nem Zenith II zu betreiben?


----------



## RX480 (7. Dezember 2019)

Steckplatz 1+3 sollten ja 16x sein, so das etwas Luft dazwischen ist.(x)
VR ist meist net so schlimm.

Im schlimmsten Fall musst Du halt auf Blower oder h2o wechseln.
Vermutlich würde auch die obere Graka als iChill-AiO  noch gut funzen.
11GB INNO3D GeForce RTX 2080 Ti iChill Black Wasser PCIe 3.0 (Retail) - RTX 2080 Ti | Mindfactory.de
Müssen ja net unbedingt beide Asus sein.


----------



## -FA- (7. Dezember 2019)

Theoretisch alle vier, wobei das Board (ROG Zenith II Extreme | ASUS) softwareseitig wohl NV-Link nur auf 1 + 3 erlaubt. 
Also die Karten belegen 2,7 Slots.


----------



## RX480 (7. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde soundso auf 1+3 gehen. Sah im Review auch so aus.(x)
ASUS ROG Zenith II Extreme review - Introduction

Ansonsten würde ich versuchen die eine Asus durch ne iChill zu ersetzen.
(sollte ja wesentlich schneller als ne Blower sein)

(x)  der 4er sieht nach 8x bzw. shared mit M2 aus
Da würden zwar die Asus genug Luft bekommen, aber obs dann noch ruckelfrei läuft ?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Dezember 2019)

klingt gut

NVIDIA Looks To Have Some Sort Of Open-Source Driver Announcement For 2020 - Phoronix


----------



## -FA- (8. Dezember 2019)

> Müssen ja net unbedingt beide Asus sein.



Funktioniert NVLink SLi mit Karten zwei verschiedener Hersteller? Des wusst ich bis dato ned
Da passt dann auch die NV-Link Bridge??


----------



## HisN (8. Dezember 2019)

Wenn die SLI-Finger auf der gleichen Höhe sind.
Für SLI hat es noch nie identische Karten gebraucht. Seit einer Dekade nicht.
Aber ich glaube ja immer nicht nicht dass Du damit glücklich wirst, weil nur die Anschlüsse der ersten Karte gehen wenn es an ist und Du für Deinen Usecase immer an und abschalten darfst. Bin gespannt.


----------



## RX480 (9. Dezember 2019)

Danke,
guter Hinweis mit der Höhe. Der NV-Link ist wohl net mehr so flexibel wie die HB-Bridge.

Da würde die iChill vermutlich mit der Phöenix besser zusammen passen. Die Strix wäre zu hoch für die iChill.
Gainward GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Phoenix ab €'*'1157,48 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
INNO3D GeForce RTX 2080 Ti iCHILL Black ab €'*'1352,07 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Dezember 2019)

NVIDIA registers HOPPER and AERIAL trademarks - VideoCardz.com


----------



## criss vaughn (10. Dezember 2019)

Betreibt aktuell jemand ein BIOS mit 380+ W auf einer Non-A 2080 Ti?


----------



## RX480 (10. Dezember 2019)

Welches genau soll das sein? Da muss ja dann die ID passen!
Kenne nur das Palit 310W für nonA.
Non-A-Non-Super-RTX-2070-2080-User: Wer hat das geheime Power-BIOS?

Bitte neue interessante Bios in dem o.g. Thread posten.


----------



## criss vaughn (10. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Welches genau soll das sein? Da muss ja dann die ID passen!
> Kenne nur das Palit 310W für nonA.
> Non-A-Non-Super-RTX-2070-2080-User: Wer hat das geheime Power-BIOS?
> 
> Bitte neue interessante Bios in dem o.g. Thread posten.



Bei overclock.net meinte ein User, dass es mittlerweile auch eine non-A-Karte (aus Versehen?) mit 300 W (regular, 380 W boost) gäbe, ggf. mehr - da dort aber nicht mehr dazu stand, dachte ich frage hier mal nach. War dann wohl ein Troll / Fehlinfo. Die A-Versionen gehen im Standard-PCB leider auch nicht über 380 W


----------



## S754 (10. Dezember 2019)

Neue Grafikkarte ist endlich angekommen. Prinzipiell ist die Leistung ja OK.
Bin aber nicht so sehr von Raytracing begeistert....mehr als 1 Jahr nach der Einführung von Turing gibts immer kaum noch Spiele dies unterstützen.
Echt schade um die verschwendete Chipfläche für die Raytracing Cores....macht die Karte nur unnötig teurer.

Die meisten Gamer würden sowieso nicht mal einen Unterschied ausmachen können außer man bleibt wirklich im Spiel stehen und schaut sich Vergleichsbilder an.
Das Ergebnis rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach nicht mal annähernd den Leistungsverlust wenn man RTX an hat.
Da bringt eine höhere Auflösung und bessere Texturen mehr um das Bild hübsch aussehen zu lassen finde ich.

Jedenfalls sehe ich keine große Zukunft für Raytracing wenn nicht bald mehr Spiele diese Funktion unterstützen. 

Nvidia kann diesen Unfug sowieso nur betreiben, weil sie im Moment keine ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz im oberen Leistungsegment haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Dezember 2019)

S754 schrieb:


> Neue Grafikkarte ist endlich angekommen. Prinzipiell ist die Leistung ja OK.
> Bin aber nicht so sehr von Raytracing begeistert....mehr als 1 Jahr nach der Einführung von Turing gibts immer kaum noch Spiele dies unterstützen.
> Echt schade um die verschwendete Chipfläche für die Raytracing Cores....macht die Karte nur unnötig teurer.
> 
> ...



wird sicherlich erst mit den neuen Konsolen durchstarten

persönlich find ich die Impementierung bei Metro und vorallem dem DLC aber sehr geil


die Kisten brauchen aber mindestens 2x bis 3x die RT Leistung im selben Preisbereich dami tes wirklich sinnvoll wird


----------



## IphoneBenz (12. Dezember 2019)

Moin Leute,

habe da ein kleines Problem. Ich spiele eben Halo Reach auf 1080p mit DSR auf 4K und 0% Glättung da der Teiler ja passt. Hab immer noch krasse FPS und wollte die überschüssige Leistung in MSAA stecken aber es funzt net. Mach ich was falsch? Bei 8xMSAA sollte ich keine 200FPS+ mehr haben in 4K. 

Danke euch.

Hab jetzt den Supercarier zerlegt und bin in der Stadt. Geiles CPU Limit. Oh man 

EDIT: Ich kann ja nur 4xDSR einstellen, gibt es eine Option noch höher zu gehen? Also 8K zb. Würde das noch gut laufen auf 1080p ohne Glättung zwecks Teiler?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Dezember 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> habe da ein kleines Problem. Ich spiele eben Halo Reach auf 1080p mit DSR auf 4K und 0% Glättung da der Teiler ja passt. Hab immer noch krasse FPS und wollte die überschüssige Leistung in MSAA stecken aber es funzt net. Mach ich was falsch? Bei 8xMSAA sollte ich keine 200FPS+ mehr haben in 4K.
> 
> ...



mit dem Custom Resolution Tool kannste die selber Auflösungen zusammen basten


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Dezember 2019)

wenn der ähnlich groß ist wie der Xavier wäre das n ziemlicher Knaller

NVIDIA announces DRIVE AGX Orin - featuring 'next-generation GPU architecture' - VideoCardz.com

Edit: achne, Xavier hat ja 9 Bill Transen


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Dezember 2019)

Orin wird in 8nm bei Samsung gefertigt

könnte darauf hindeuten, dass Kimi (mal wieder) Recht hatte und Gaming Ampere (oder wie es auch immer heißen mag) in Samsung 8nm kommt


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2019)

Wieso eigentlich 8nm? Ist der anders als der 7nm, den Samsung für AMD benutzt?
AMD reportedly used Samsung to manufacture its 7nm Radeon RX 5500 series GPUs | OC3D News


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich 8nm? Ist der anders als der 7nm, den Samsung für AMD benutzt?
> AMD reportedly used Samsung to manufacture its 7nm Radeon RX 5500 series GPUs | OC3D News



interessant

aber ich glaubs nicht wirklich

dann wären die Navi14 Chips ja bereits EUV based

und Samsung 7nm soll wohl auch Probleme haben


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2019)

Das wird der olle 7nm ohne EUV sein.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das wird der olle 7nm ohne EUV sein.



gibts bei Samsung nicht


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2019)

Vllt. bekommen se ja ne Ausnahme-Genehmigung von TSMC.
Die sind ja anscheinend in der Auslastung schon bei 200%
und Ryzen hat Vorrang.

edit:
NV geht doch zum Großteil zu TSMC mit Ampere.
RetiredEngineer(R) auf Twitter: "Jensen Huang: TSMC will still get the bulk of orders for NVIDIA's next generation 7nm products.

Samsung will only get a small part.

NVIDIA 下代 7 奈米製程產品，黃仁勳：台積電仍會取得大多數訂單

https://t.co/KpbuZaZF2R"

Da würde mich ja mal interessieren wie die Reihenfolge der Besteller bei TSMC geregelt ist.
Net das es länger mit A dauert als gedacht.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (21. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> edit:
> NV geht doch zum Großteil zu TSMC mit Ampere.
> RetiredEngineer(R) auf Twitter: "Jensen Huang: TSMC will still get the bulk of orders for NVIDIA's next generation 7nm products.
> 
> ...



jo, dann dauerst wohl etwas länger

kommt auf der CES dann vllt doch die 2080Ti Super ^^


----------



## IphoneBenz (21. Dezember 2019)

Das wäre mies  wollte die ti noch vor Release fix loswerden und gleich kaufen und das drückt nur den Preis :/ Aber da müsste sowieso gleich das Todmodell kommen was ich aber nicht glaube. Diese Super k... ist hoffentlich nur die Gen gewesen.


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2019)

Erstaunlicherweise hat ja NV immer kurz vor AMD die angepassten Super gelauncht.
Da muss Jensen sehr gute Infos gehabt haben, das die Einstellung(TDP) immer so gut gepasst hat.
In der Art hätte man mit der Ti S sogar Zeit bis kurz vor RDNA2.

Eigentlich müsste dann fairer Weise auch der Titan etwas mehr Spielraum gegeben werden,
weil sone Ti S zu nah rankommt.


----------



## IphoneBenz (21. Dezember 2019)

Die normale ti nimmt sich ja jetzt schon nichts zur Titan groß in Spielen. Eine Super würde unweigerlich die Titan überholen und dann kommt wohl noch eine Titan Super ? Ich glaube nicht das da was kommt.


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2019)

Deswegen ja mehr TDP für die Titan, damit sich ein h2o-Umbau lohnt.


----------



## IphoneBenz (21. Dezember 2019)

Naja ob das so kommt, ich glaub nicht dran aber bei der jetzigen Politik seitens NVIDIA würde es mich nicht wundern. Mal schauen ob die zur CES mal bisschen was raus hauen an Infos.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (21. Dezember 2019)

nen 7nm Shrink vom TU102 wäre auch nich schlecht ^^


----------



## IphoneBenz (21. Dezember 2019)

Aber bitte mit der selben Chipfläche, soll sich ja lohnen der Kauf xD  

Ach wäre schön wenn bald was kommt. So einige Games machen immer noch Probleme um die gescheit auf 60Fps zubekommen. Wenn es Richtung Mittel geht nervt es mich dann schon.


----------



## RX480 (22. Dezember 2019)

Bei doppelter Leistung wäre dann aber auch mehr und schnellerer Vram net schlecht.(in 5...8k)
YouTube


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Dezember 2019)

12GB werden bei der Super wohl das höchste der Gefühle

dafür wirds wohl der schnelle Samsung


----------



## gaussmath (22. Dezember 2019)

Hier gibt's eine umfassend Analyse des neusten Treibers auf r/allbenchmarks von RodroG: NVIDIA 441.66 WHQL Driver Performance Benchmark (Turing) : allbenchmarks


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Dezember 2019)

Hab einfach Lust gehabt bisschen mit der Karte zu spielen und mal Stock mit OC verglichen. Alles nur 1x Run jeweils. Geschlossenes Gehäuse im Raum mit offenen Fenster weil ich im Hobbyraum hin und wieder doch mal was ungesundes tue  
So viel ist es jetzt nicht aber für mich wo jeder Frame zählt in 4K mit Vsync macht sich das gut bemerkbar. Überlege schon ewig die unter Wasser zu setzen aber so viel wird da wohl nicht mehr bei rum kommen. Noch siegt die Vernunft. 

PR Stock: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 3800X,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B450 TOMAHAWK (MS-7C02)
PR OC: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 3800X,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B450 TOMAHAWK (MS-7C02)
TSE Stock: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 3800X,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B450 TOMAHAWK (MS-7C02)
TSE  OC:  NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 3800X,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B450 TOMAHAWK (MS-7C02)

Dann noch paar SUPs und Far Cry 5 welches ich gerade spiele.  Wollt es einfach nur mal teilen, nichts besonders oder so. 

Schönen 4. Advent allen.


----------



## RX480 (22. Dezember 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> So viel ist es jetzt nicht aber für mich wo jeder Frame zählt in 4K mit Vsync macht sich das gut bemerkbar. Überlege schon ewig die unter Wasser zu setzen aber so viel wird da wohl nicht mehr bei rum kommen. Noch siegt die Vernunft.



Am Besten, du vererbst den Samsung-TV an jemanden in der Familie und gönnst Dir den LG mit VRR.
Dann reicht die Trio@Air auch noch ewig.

Auch einen schönen Advent!


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Dezember 2019)

Ja wäre eine Idee aber sind ja meist eher nur die AAA Spiele. Werde das noch beobachten was da so passiert. Bin ja trotzdem noch viel in 1080p unterwegs. LoL, CSGO, KillingFloor2 und solche Games halt. Das am TV kam eher durch die Freundin weil die meine hektischen Spiele net mag und dann zusammen sowas wie Witcher, ACs, STJFO etc spielen. Ich mein es sieht ja auch Klasse aus mit HDR und nativ UHD. Da kann man sagen was man will und die Immersion hat sich für mich drastisch gebessert. Detroit steht noch an aber sowas ist nichts für mich, diese interaktiven Filme mag ich eher nur ansehen als selbst spielen. In allem passt es so noch und es zaubert mir immer ein lächeln ins Gesicht wenn ich das Spiel starte und da UHD mit HDR läuft. Da ärgert es mich dann schon immer die 8Bit Kacke auf den Asus sehen zu müssen xD Geht gar net mehr eigentlich 

So genug gelabert, muss jetzt 3h an den Herd und Leute bekochen dann


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich 8nm? Ist der anders als der 7nm, den Samsung für AMD benutzt?
> AMD reportedly used Samsung to manufacture its 7nm Radeon RX 5500 series GPUs | OC3D News



Fudzilla hat wohl mal wieder Quatsch behauptet


"Update 12/19/2019 11:50am PT: AMD responded to our queries with the following statement that quashes the questions raised by Fudzilla's reporting:

AMD Radeon RX 5500 series is manufactured on TSMC's advanced 7nm process, the same process used for the RX 5700 series and Ryzen 3000 series."


GPU Inside Radeon RX 5500 XT Allegedly Comes From Samsung, Not TSMC | Tom's Hardware


----------



## RX480 (23. Dezember 2019)

btw.
Am Meisten staune ich immer über den guten eff.Takt bei IphoneBenz. (fast h2o-Niveau)
Im Angebot, die Trio für 1079€:
MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GAMING X TRIO, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI, USB-C

Falls Jemand noch kein Geschenk hat.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Dezember 2019)

Hatte immer Pech gerade mit der Strix Vega die wollte ja gar nicht  Da darf dann auch mal irgendwann ein gutes Sample kommen. Ist ja auch nur via Afterburner paar Regler bedient. Geht sicher mehr etc aber BIOS ist mir zu heikel, so dicke habe ich es dann auch nicht 
Und die 2 auf dem Tacho packt sicher so gut wie jeder Tu102 würde ich mal so in den Raum werfen. Der Kühler ist halt einfach Klasse und selbst bei 2000RPM ok für mich. Komme aus der Luftfahrt da nimmt man Lärm anders auf  und sowieso mit einem HS dann nicht mehr wahrzunehmen.


----------



## RX480 (23. Dezember 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Komme aus der Luftfahrt da nimmt man Lärm anders auf



Jo,
erst wenn ich nix hör ist es verdächtig. Bin gar net böse wenn meine unterdimensionierte AiO von der CPU mal kurz laut wird, da weiss ich wenigstens Was gerade los ist. Manchmal gibts ja auch 100% CPU-Last-Bugs, da sollte man eh mal aus dem Game tabben und nachschauen oder Monitoring anmachen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. Dezember 2019)

So ich glaube mich hat es erwischt. Meine RTX2080ti scheint kaputt zu sein, am besten Tag des Jahres...
Heute Nachmittag lief noch alles, dann PC ausgemacht, zur Weihnachtspflicht gefahren und am Abend daheim wieder PC gestartet und kein Bild. 
Monitor am Displayport kein Bild
TV am HDMI kein Bild

Lösungsversuche
Displayport gewechselt, kein Erfolg
Displayport Kabel gewechselt, kein Erfolg
HDMI und Displayport abwechselnd eingesteckt und jedesmal PC neu gestartet. Aber auch so kein Bild
Grafikkarten Treiber mit DDU im Abgesicherten Modus (dafür steckte ich den Monitor an die iGPU) deinstalliert, runtergefahren, wieder Monitor an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen, neu gestartet. Auch kein Bild. 

Keine Ahnung was ich noch probieren kann. 
Morgen schnell mal in die Stadt fahren eine Ersatzkarte kaufen geht dank Feiertag auch nicht.


----------



## pietcux (24. Dezember 2019)

Hast du alle Stromkabel, die zur Karte laufen mal abgesteckt und wieder drauf gemacht? Eventuell auch die Anschlüsse am Netzteil? Manchmal löst sich sowas durch Vibration. Ist mir grad vor ein paar Tagen an meinen Nubert Subwoofer passiert. Das Stromkabel war raus vibriert. Wäre ja eine recht einfache Lösung.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. Dezember 2019)

Alles fest.


----------



## gaussmath (25. Dezember 2019)

@Black: Steck die Karte mal in einen anderen Slot.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. Dezember 2019)

Versuche ich heute Nachmittag. Gleich kommt Besuch, tja Weihnachten ist wirklich keine gute Zeit für Fehlersuche. Aber wieder mal bin ich froh keine Hardtubes zu nutzen, sieht zwar toll aus, aber ist alles andere als Praktisch. Ich habe meine Schläuche lang genug um auch die Karte umstecken zu können. 

Aber ich stelle mich schon mal auf null Erfolg beim Umstecken ein. Daher gleich die Frage hier, was ist die aktuell beste RTX2080ti wo der Watercool Heatkiller 4 passt?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. Dezember 2019)

So nun bin ich zu 99,9% sicher das die Karte hin ist, ganz sicher bin ich erst wenn ich eine neue habe, die einbaue und es läuft wieder alles. 
PCIe Slot gewechselt und das gleiche kein Bild... 

Will eigentlich nicht schon wieder Geld ausgeben, es kommt doch bald der 2080ti Nachfolger


----------



## chaotium (25. Dezember 2019)

Auf was spielst (Spiele, Auflösung usw?)


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. Dezember 2019)

Wenn du damit andeuten willst ob mir z.b. auch eine RTX2080 Super oder noch langsamer reichen würde, nein tut es nicht. Ich spiele alles auf UHD Ultra oder Episch, ich bin keiner der Grafikdetails einstellt. Alles an (bis auf Motionblur und andere unschärfe Filter) und das muß reichen. 
Daher ist schon eine RTX2080ti zu langsam und ich wollte eigentlich warten bis zur 3080ti (oder wie die sich nennen wird). Ich spiele alles mögliche, von 2d Point and Klick Adventures (z.b. Day of Tentacle) bis Singleplayer Ego/Third Shooter. 
Nur Strategiespiele und Survial Spiele meide ich total.


----------



## gaussmath (25. Dezember 2019)

@Black: Ist denn keine Garantie mehr auf der Karte?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. Dezember 2019)

Doch, aber das dauert alles immer zu lange. Ich habe Urlaub und will zocken, jeder Tag wo der PC nicht das leisten kann was er soll ist ein schlechter Tag. Also erst mal am Freitag eine bestellen die ich irgendwie am Samstag bekomme. 
Die einbauen, dann sich mal um die Garantie Sache kümmern.


----------



## RX480 (25. Dezember 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Daher gleich die Frage hier, was ist die aktuell beste RTX2080ti wo der Watercool Heatkiller 4 passt?



Wenns wie bei EKWB ist, sollten rel. viel Modelle kompatibel sein.(x)
Compatibility list for EK-Vector RTX 2080 Ti RGB - Nickel + Plexi |                 Liquid cooling compatibility list | EKWB
dann 
wäre als Ersatz bereits die Phönix GS für 1049€ ausreichend
Gainward GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Phoenix GS, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI, USB-C

(x) Vllt. kommt ja noch ne Info im Thread. Sind net die Meisten wie die Ref ?
Ansonsten halt auf Verdacht bestellen und am 27. bei Watercool nachfragen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. Dezember 2019)

@Black Das ist echt mies sowas. Kann ich voll verstehen, würde meine das Weite suchen müsste auch sofort Ersatz ran weil es einfach kein Kompromiss gibt  
Hoffe das klappt alles reibungslos bei dir. Würde auch einfach ein Ref Design suchen und dann ab damit. 
Wenn es soweit ist würde es mich Interessieren  was da der Fehler war sofern du selbst die Info bekommst.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. Dezember 2019)

Garantie habe ich keine mehr, die Karte ist schon älter als zwei Jahre. Dachte nicht das es schon so lange her ist.


----------



## hks1981 (26. Dezember 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Garantie habe ich keine mehr, die Karte ist schon älter als zwei Jahre. Dachte nicht das es schon so lange her ist.



Hää die 2080Ti wurde doch erst 27.09.18 released, deine Karte kann noch keine 2 Jahre alt sein, es sei denn du hast die direkt vom Werk als Insider bekommen^^


----------



## chaotium (26. Dezember 2019)

naja wenn man für den übergang nicht kompromisse eingehen will dann darf man zahlen 

Und bei 4K gibt es zwischen High und Ultra kaum noch unterschied.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. Dezember 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Hää die 2080Ti wurde doch erst 27.09.18 released, deine Karte kann noch keine 2 Jahre alt sein, es sei denn du hast die direkt vom Werk als Insider bekommen^^


Ja du hast Recht, irgendwie war ich schon im Jahr 2020 als ich das geschrieben habe. Habe dann kurz geschaut wann die ersten hier ihre Karten hatten und merkte ui schon 2 Jahre... Man sollte wirklich vor dem schreiben auf den Kalender schauen. 



chaotium schrieb:


> naja wenn man für den übergang nicht kompromisse eingehen will dann darf man zahlen
> 
> Und bei 4K gibt es zwischen High und Ultra kaum noch unterschied.


Da leider noch keiner weiß wann die neuen Karten 2020 kommen kann der "Übergang" auch erst in einem Jahr sein. Und nein, so lange würde ich auf gar keinen Fall kompromisse eingehen. Kann schon sein das es zwischen High und Ultra kaum sichtbare Unterschiede gibt, aber das ist halt mein Anspruch. Ich will die maximale Grafik. 

Ist es normal das mit der iGPU keine Spiele laufen? Gestern Grid 2019, WRC 8, Borderlands 3 und Detroit Become Human Demo versucht zu starten. PC lädt kurz aber mehr passiert nicht. Liegt es am noch installierten nVidia Treiber?


----------



## hks1981 (26. Dezember 2019)

Na dann schicke diese ein und lasse diese Reparieren. Wenn du nicht warten willst, kaufst du dir derweil eine neue und die reparierte verkaufst du dann wieder für gutes Geld, dann ist die Differenz nicht ganz so schmerzhaft.

Die Games die du da aufzählst werden nicht mit Igpu laufen vermute ich mal.


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. Dezember 2019)

2017er Spiel welches nicht gerade wenig VRAM will  eher meist an die 9,5Gb. War ich sehr überrascht.

Ich habe das HDR nicht ausgemacht für den Screen also net wundern das es mies aussieht.


----------



## Siriuz (26. Dezember 2019)

ASUS ROG STRIX GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER GAMING OC 8 GB OC Enthusiast oder doch eine 11GB MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GAMING X TRIO Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 kaufen? Preisunterschied liegt bei etwa 300€~. Möchte die Graka aber nach 2 maximal 3 Jahren wieder abstoßen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. Dezember 2019)

UHD dann die ti. Kein UHD macht es auch die 2080S. Klar gibt es hier und da Spiele wo eine ti in 1080p nicht reicht aber in der Regel reicht die 2080S für alles unter UHD.


----------



## pietcux (26. Dezember 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> ASUS ROG STRIX GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER GAMING OC 8 GB OC Enthusiast oder doch eine 11GB MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GAMING X TRIO Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 kaufen? Preisunterschied liegt bei etwa 300€~. Möchte die Graka aber nach 2 maximal 3 Jahren wieder abstoßen.



Ja sag mal, was genau du mit der Karte spielen willst.


----------



## Siriuz (26. Dezember 2019)

pietcux schrieb:


> Ja sag mal, was genau du mit der Karte spielen willst.



Alles Aktuelle. Vor allen RDD2. WQHD. Sieht auf Mittel mit meiner 1080 einfach beschissen aus.


----------



## pietcux (26. Dezember 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Alles Aktuelle. Vor allen RDD2. WQHD. Sieht auf Mittel mit meiner 1080 einfach beschissen aus.



Die Karte für RDR2 gibt es noch nicht. Warte lieber bis die RTX3080TI kommt. Oder bis das Spiel anständig gepatcht ist. Für alles andere reicht mir die RTX2080FE in WQHD und die RTX2060SUPER in FHD.


----------



## RX480 (27. Dezember 2019)

Mit der RTX2080 Ti und GPU-Scaling 5/6..4/5 gehts schon sehr gut. Oft ist nur Waterphysic@0,25 und TreeTess=off ausreichend,  gerade an nem Moni/TV mit Gsync oder VRR.(mit Vulkan in der xml AsyncCompute auf "True" setzen)
Kantenglättung MSAA bei Reflektionen halte ich auch für überflüssig.
einfach
Mal in den Threads nachfragen:
Red Dead Redemption II PC performance thread | ResetEra
3DCenter Forum - Red Dead Redemption 2 - Seite 77
Falls man unbedingt 4k@60Hz braucht, gibts eigentlich ausreichend Tweaks.
(oder/und den TV auf 50Hz umstellen)


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Dezember 2019)

SO! Weil ich wieder dumme Kommentare im Newsforum lesen musste hier mal ein RT Vergleich mit BF5 in 1440p und ein MP in 1080p.

YouTube 1080p NOOB MP xD
YouTube 1440p PRESET ULTRA RT OFF
YouTube 1440p PRESET ULTRA RT ON ULTRA

Hab der Karte in 1440p mal mehr Luft gegeben und den Takt etwas hochgeschraubt. Hoffe damit sind dann die dummen Kommentare vorbei. 

Lg Chris


----------



## RX480 (28. Dezember 2019)

Lass Dich net verrückt machen, die echten Gamer in den Technikthreads sehen schon, das Du nen GoldenChip hast.
Was ich cool bei NV finde ist die Anzeige vom Limit. Bei Dir ja net die TDP sondern V.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Dezember 2019)

Kommt gleich noch ein UHD Vergleich. Da habe ich mal auf 100% aufgedreht. Würde gern die Karte mit einer WaKü sehen. 2.2Ghz stable mit BIOS Mod sicher kein Thema. Aber da habe ich zu viel Angst vor das da was schief geht.

EDIT: UHD BF5.

YouTube UHD RT OFF
YouTube UHD RT ON

Wird noch verarbeitet. YT hängt heute etwas.


----------



## RX480 (28. Dezember 2019)

Jo,
Geh mal anders ran. Neugierde ist net Alles. 
Evtl. dauerts bis zur 3080ti noch >1 Jahr. Dann ist Haltbarkeit Trumpf.(x)
Ob man bei nem Garantiefall wieder so nen Guten Chip erwischt?

(x) Da wäre mir der Leidensweg von Snowhack ne Lehre.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Dezember 2019)

Ach wie gesagt das sind keine 24/7 Settings. Das war einfach nur mal ein Limit Test meinerseits. Obwohl ich schon der Meinung bin das die so bis zur 3080ti durchhält und danach eh in die Bucht wandert sobald jene verfügbar ist. Oder AMD bringt ein Hammer dann auch gerne Rot.
Snowhack hat aber auch gewisse Dinge gemacht die nicht gerade jeder macht  Das weiß er auch selbst. Kann mich noch gut an die Posts erinnern die dann plötzlich weg waren ala ShountMods etc xD

@Gaussmath der ScreenMode klappt endlich. Werde dafür mal eine Donation hinterlassen. Tolles Tool. Cool wäre es wenn es noch eine Möglichkeit gibt ein Sigma einzustellen, du als Mathematiker verstehst sicher wieso


----------



## hks1981 (28. Dezember 2019)

Hey,  Ich habe mir im Afterburner meine eigene Frequenzkurve erstellt. Meine Karte ist so eingestellt dass Sie 1905MHZ bei 0,935mv nimmt. Jedoch wenn ich den PC neu starte ist die Kurve einmal 1935 dann beim nächsten Neustart 1885. Kann ich die Kurve nicht fix einstellen? Ist das ein BUG?


----------



## KaterTom (28. Dezember 2019)

Du musst die Kurve in einem Profil speichern und nach jedem Afterburner Start das Profil wieder laden. Das Programm lädt beim Start nicht das zuletzt aktive Profil.


----------



## hks1981 (28. Dezember 2019)

Hi, das habe ich natürlich gemacht! Kurve ist gespeichert und unter "Settings > Profile" auch das Profil (Habe ja nur das eine) auch eingestellt dass er dies für 2D und 3D verwenden soll. Es klappt ja auch hin und wieder aber dann kommen wieder Phasen wo er einfach mal 1935 bei 0,935mv oder 1885 bei 0,935mv nimmt. Es funktioniert ja trotzdem und habe auch kein Absturz bei 1935Mhz aber es zieht dann doch mal ganze 30-40W mehr ohne das es wirklich einen Mehrwert gibt. Mag gerne mit meiner Karte unter 260W sein, was mir mit dem 1905er Setting auch gelingt. Bei 1935 wird es dann wieder 285-300W je nach Auslastung.


----------



## ShirKhan (28. Dezember 2019)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Du musst die Kurve in einem Profil speichern und nach jedem Afterburner Start das Profil wieder laden. Das Programm lädt beim Start nicht das zuletzt aktive Profil.


Doch, tut es, mit Aktivierung des Windows-Buttons "Startup" links unten im UI des AB.


----------



## gaussmath (28. Dezember 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> @Gaussmath der ScreenMode klappt endlich. Werde dafür mal eine Donation hinterlassen. Tolles Tool. Cool wäre es wenn es noch eine Möglichkeit gibt ein Sigma einzustellen, du als Mathematiker verstehst sicher wieso



Moin, freut mich, dass dir das Tool gefällt. Und danke für die Spende.  Allerdings weiß ich nicht, was du mit "Sigma" meinst. Meinst du den Stuttering-Faktor? Der ist einstellbar.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Dezember 2019)

"Dafür ist die Entwicklung der Ampere-Karten schon im Gange. Man sieht ja so Einiges... Wird brutal. ich denke mal. Mittelklasse umdefiniert "

News - AMD's Radeon RX 5600 (XT) schon im Januar 2020 als Navi10-Ableger mit 6 GB RAM und 3/4 Ausbau? | Nachgefragt
    Seite 2
   | igor sLAB Community


klingt doch ganz gut

... es sein denn Igor meint den Preis ^^"


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Dezember 2019)

So PC läuft wieder. Neue Grafikkarte ist drin. 
Gigabyte Aoros RTX2080ti Waterforce. Wollte nicht selber umbauen, im alter wird man gemütlicher


----------



## IphoneBenz (29. Dezember 2019)

@Gauss Danke für die Info.



hks1981 schrieb:


> ...



Nur aus Interesse ohne Wertung. Wieso ein UV?


----------



## hks1981 (29. Dezember 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> @Gauss Danke für die Info.
> 
> 
> 
> Nur aus Interesse ohne Wertung. Wieso ein UV?



Weil die Hersteller eine Spannung wählen die nicht notwendig ist. Das machen sie ja nur weil mal ein guter mal ein schlechter Chip dabei ist, damit die Karten bei zu wenig Spannung in Massen nicht abschmieren. Daher lote ich gerne bei meinen Karten die optimale Spannung aus. Bin jetzt bei 934mv bei 1905MHZ. Läuft alles wie geschmiert, habe statt den angelegten 300Watt maximal 267Watt AVG sind es sogar nur 235Watt. Die Lautstärke der Karte ist nicht mehr hörbar und Kühler bleibt diese auch. Nach stundenlangen Session RDR2 komm meine Karte auf 68c bei 1.150RPM und der min Takt im Spiel sind dann 1875MHZ.


----------



## blautemple (29. Dezember 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Weil die Hersteller eine Spannung wählen die nicht notwendig ist. Das machen sie ja nur weil mal ein guter mal ein schlechter Chip dabei ist, damit die Karten bei zu wenig Spannung in Massen nicht abschmieren. Daher lote ich gerne bei meinen Karten die optimale Spannung aus. Bin jetzt bei 934mv bei 1905MHZ. Läuft alles wie geschmiert, habe statt den angelegten 300Watt maximal 267Watt AVG sind es sogar nur 235Watt. Die Lautstärke der Karte ist nicht mehr hörbar und Kühler bleibt diese auch. Nach stundenlangen Session RDR2 komm meine Karte auf 68c bei 1.150RPM und der min Takt im Spiel sind dann 1875MHZ.



Ich habe das ganze ähnlich laufen. Ich habe geguckt wie hoch die Karte @stock maximal taktet, bei meiner Strix OC 1965Mhz, und dann eben dem Takt bei 0,918V eingestellt. Damit taktet die Karte am Ende effektiv mit 1920Mhz und läuft deutlich leiser und taktet sogar noch etwas höher als @stock da sie nicht mehr vom Power Limit limitiert wird, zusätzlich habe ich den Speicher auf 8000Mhz hochgezogen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (29. Dezember 2019)

Ralle hatte immer Metro Exodus@RT als Stabilitätstest. (bei ähnlichen Spannungen brauchte Er schnell mal 20mV mehr ggü. RT off)
Da lohnt sich evtl. ein extra Setting für RT.


----------



## blautemple (29. Dezember 2019)

Ich nehme als Stabilitätstest immer Shadow Of The Tomb Raider inkl. RT Schatten. Das stürzt bei mir deutlich schneller ab als Metro Exodus. Was da zwei Durchläufe im internen Benchmark durchhält ist absolut rockstable.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HardwareHighlander (29. Dezember 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ... es sein denn Igor meint den Preis ^^"



Ampere könnte die erste Generation sein, in  der einfach ein Großteil der vorherigen Generation noch weiterverkauft werden könnte und beide Generationen parallel angeboten werden könnten.
Für Ampere wird einfach nur der Preis erhöht, die Mittelklasse wird zu Performance und die Einsteigerklasse wird zur Mittelklasse. Highend wird dann zur Highlander-Klasse.


----------



## Lowry (29. Dezember 2019)

Control maxed out inklusive RT war bei mir am Anspruchsvollsten was die Stabilität anbelangt.
Mehr noch als Metro oder Tomb Raider.


----------



## dampflokfreund (29. Dezember 2019)

Bin gespannt, welche Leistungssteigerungen DXR 1.1, das ja von Turing voll supportet ist, bieten wird. Zur Zeit beträgt die Einbuße der Leistung für das volle RT Programm in Control ja ungefähr 40%.


----------



## RX480 (29. Dezember 2019)

Ein Programmierer meint es gibt noch kleine Reibereien mit dem Mesh-Shading:
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - DirectX 12 Grafik-API

Da wird man wohl die RT+MS-Games erst mal abwarten müssen.(bzgl. Mehrperformance)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Januar 2020)

Nvidia hat die Woche wohle ne Presse Konference

2080TI oder schon was Neues? ^^

VideoCardz.com auf Twitter: "2 things that should be a story, but are tweet:

 Big Navi is real, but not expected at CES
 NVIDIA has a press call this week

Happy New Year"


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. Januar 2020)

Jetzt wo ich gerade eine neue RTX2080ti kaufen musste, dürfen sie sich schon noch etwas Zeit lassen mit dem Nachfolger (habe ich das jetzt wirklich geschrieben?  ).


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Januar 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich gerade eine neue RTX2080ti kaufen musste, dürfen sie sich schon noch etwas Zeit lassen mit dem Nachfolger (habe ich das jetzt wirklich geschrieben?  ).



wirst du alt? ^^

naja, ne Potenzielle 2080Ti Super mit Vollausbau wäre wohl ~15% schneller

die Frage is der Preis

und obs noch der olle 12nm Chip is (was ziemlich wahrscheinlich ist)



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Nvidia hat die Woche wohle ne Presse Konference
> 
> 2080TI oder schon was Neues? ^^
> 
> ...



achne, n Press Call is ja nur was für die Presse

aber da fällt mir auc, dass die CES ja erst nächte Woche ist

vllt diese Woche nen Presse NDA Event und nächste Woche was für die Öffentlichkeit


letztes Jahr wurde das Nvidia CES Event am 02. Januar angekündigt

mal sehen ob die Morgen was ankündigen


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. Januar 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wirst du alt? ^^


Bin genau 45,5 Jahre alt heute. Also ja ich werde/bin alt 

Eine 2080ti Super würde ich nicht kaufen, aber die 3080ti (oder wie auch immer sie betitelt wird) wird auf jeden Fall gekauft. Gestern mal Control angefangen, auch das wird wie Ghost Recon erst mal auf die Warteliste gesetzt, beide Spiele laufen mit max Settings zu schlecht mit der 2080ti. Also ja, ich BRAUCHE mehr Power.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Januar 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Bin genau 45,5 Jahre alt heute. Also ja ich werde/bin alt
> 
> Eine 2080ti Super würde ich nicht kaufen, aber die 3080ti (oder wie auch immer sie betitelt wird) wird auf jeden Fall gekauft. Gestern mal Control angefangen, auch das wird wie Ghost Recon erst mal auf die Warteliste gesetzt, beide Spiele laufen mit max Settings zu schlecht mit der 2080ti. Also ja, ich BRAUCHE mehr Power.



definitiv ... ich hätte gern mindesten 2x RTX 2080 Power mit 16GB+ VRAM


----------



## RX480 (1. Januar 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich gerade eine neue RTX2080ti kaufen musste, dürfen sie sich schon noch etwas Zeit lassen mit dem Nachfolger (habe ich das jetzt wirklich geschrieben?  ).



= no Problem
Wenn Du am 6. die Graka in Retour gibst solltest Du doch noch innerhalb der 14 Tage sein.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. Januar 2020)

Achja, die kaputte ist auf Original Zustand umgebaut worden und schon zurück zu Caseking. Mal schauen wie lange es dauert bis die repariert/getauscht wird und ich sie wieder bekomme.


----------



## RX480 (1. Januar 2020)

Die reicht dann sicher auch erstmal. Warum unnötig 2x Wertverlust beim Verkauf.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. Januar 2020)

Nein die neue bleibt drin, die andere wieder umbauen, nein danke. Die wird dann hier in den Marktplatz gehen.
Die da ging kaputt
ASUS GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Dual A11G, 11264 MB GDDR6


----------



## RX480 (1. Januar 2020)

Kann ich verstehen, die Neue schaut deutlich besser aus. Erstaunlich, was Asus so für Preise aufruft,
vor Allem, wenn Das nur die nonA ist:
VGA Bios Collection: Asus RTX 2080 Ti 11 GB | TechPowerUp


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. Januar 2020)

Die Asus war auch nicht meine erste Wahl. Aber die war die erste die Lieferbar war. Die 2080ti waren am Anfang ja nicht gut verfügbar.


----------



## RX480 (1. Januar 2020)

Was macht die Waterforce eigentlich so für einen max.Vram-Takt mit?
Ne potentielle Super würde ja vermutlich dort den Unterschied suchen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. Januar 2020)

Keine Ahnung. Von Werk aus läuft der Ram mit 7070. Die GPU, OC nur mit der Auto OC Funktion, 2070 Mhz.


----------



## RX480 (1. Januar 2020)

Dann hast Du ja noch genug Reserven. Bei Nilssohn mit seiner 2070@h2o geht 8000..8060.(x)
Turing RTX 2060/2070/2080(Ti) [Sammelthread] Overclocking/Undervolting| Seite 109 | ComputerBase Forum

(x) Den kannste ja hier im Thread fragen, was dann 24/7 stabil funzt.


----------



## ShirKhan (2. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> (x) Den kannste ja hier im Thread fragen, was dann 24/7 stabil funzt.


Dafür braucht er mich sicher nicht.  Der VRAM hier ist auch nur insofern was Besonderes, als er sich mindestens genauso gut  übertakten lässt wie ordentlicher Samsung-RAM, aber von Micron ist.


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

Darf ich mal neugierig sein und fragen, mit welcher Latenz die Samsung und Micron bei 8000 laufen?
Gehen Die dann auf CL16?


----------



## ShirKhan (2. Januar 2020)

Welche Software liest mir das aus?


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

Weiss jetzt gar net ob AIDA das mit anzeigt.

Kenne eigentlich nur vom Navi-GDDR die Timings. Dort ist 875@CL14 und 1000@CL16 im Bios festgelegt.
Daher wäre an der Grenze, wo die Latenz wechselt es evtl. mal ein mue langsamer beim MemCopy
von AIDA GPGPU-Benchmark.
(die 8000= 8x1000)


----------



## IphoneBenz (2. Januar 2020)

Der Sache gehe ich heute Abend mal auf den Grund obwohl ich stets eine kleine Steigerung hatte bis 8200. Aber müsste das dann wohl nochmal separat anschauen. Interessiert mich jetzt auch.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Januar 2020)

Bekomme die nächsten Tage eine neue 2080 Super geliefert, da meine alte Grafikkarte defekt ist und zur Garantie eingesendet wird.

Komme aber etwas durcheinander.

Asus »ROG-STRIX-RTX2080S-*O8G*-GAMING« Grafikkarte (8 GB, GDDR6)
Asus »ROG-STRIX-RTX2080S-*A8G*-GAMING« Grafikkarte (8 GB, GDDR6)
Asus »ROG-STRIX-RTX2080S-*8G*-GAMING« Grafikkarte (8 GB, GDDR6)
Bestellt habe ich aber die "ROG-STRIX-RTX2080S-O8G", weil ich hierzu zumindest ein Wasserkühler dazu bestellen konnte und nur diese Grafikkarte in der Kompatibilitätsliste dabei stand. Alle drei haben einen geringen Preisunterschied. Wobei die O8G von diesen drei Modelle den höchsten Preis erzielt.

Was ist unter diesen drei Grafikkarten der Unterschied? Nur der Takt oder auch der PCB und ggf. die GPU?


----------



## blautemple (2. Januar 2020)

Nur der Takt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

Reineweg vom Takt her ist Deine ja am Besten angegeben. Das wird schon Sinn machen. 
(nur die 8G ist ja deutlich niedriger, Was am Binning liegen könnte)


----------



## IICARUS (2. Januar 2020)

Habe ich mir auch gedacht, nur weis man nie ob sich irgend ein Bauteil auf dem PCB ändert und dann solch ein Kühler nicht mehr passt. Wenn es sich immer um den selben PCB handelt und sich da wirklich nichts ändert dann könnte der Kühler auch mit verwendet werden. Aber ich fand schon skeptisch das selbst EK-WB was eine gute Liste hierzu führt auch nur die O8G mit führt.

Es ist aber auch schwer Bilder vom PCB zu finden, sonst könnte man miteinander vergleichen.

Das ganze musst man etwas mit Vorsicht genießen, da sich manchmal selbst mit dem selben Modell die Revision etwas verändern kann und dann reicht ein Kondensator aus der versetzt wurde das solch ein Kühler nicht mehr drauf passt und die Grafikkarten haben hierzu ein Garantiesiegel mit drauf was nach dem zerlegen ein Widerruf zur nichte macht.


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

Lustigerweise ist z.Bsp. die FTW3 Ultra auch nur mit 1845MHz Boost angegeben.(351W-Bios)
VGA Bios Collection: EVGA RTX 2080 Super 8 GB | TechPowerUp

Ob jetzt Asus nochmal irgendwo spart muss man net herausfinden, 25€ Unterschied machen das Kraut net fett.
Insgesamt doch "gut" , wenn die Teile in der Garantie kaputt gehen.
Die Nächste ist dann schon Ampere.


----------



## IphoneBenz (2. Januar 2020)

Also ich kann keine "wird schlechter Grenze" erkennen. Weiß aber auch nicht wie ich die Latenz des Speichers auslesen könnte. Hier einfach paar Screens.

Lg Chris

PS: Sorry für die schlechte Ordnung


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

Fast 20% >Stock, net schlecht, um net zu sagen eigentlich schon SUPER.
(der Speicher wechselt von sich aus die Latenz, bzw. würde bei ECC auch irgendwann mit ner Fehlerkorrektur beginnen)


----------



## IphoneBenz (2. Januar 2020)

Der VRAM OC bringt auch am meisten was. Wenn ich die 60 net schaffe schalte ich es an und es bringt bis zu 8FPS in UHD.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Januar 2020)

Habe ich auch schon festgestellt, das mit OC der Speicher mehr ausmacht als das übertakten der GPU selbst.


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

Und vor Allem fast kostenlos, kaum mehr W + °C + dB.

Über den GPU-Takt und mehr V sind 8fps in 4k schon ne ganz andere Hürde.


----------



## IphoneBenz (2. Januar 2020)

Wieso haben die dann alle nur 7000Mhz? Mal im ernst was kann passieren wenn ich die mit 7700 oder im Notfall mit 8200 laufen lasse? Wenn die dann nur 5 Jahre anstelle von 10 hält ist mir das egal. Oder ist das nur eine ziemlich strenge Absicherung seitens Nvidia wegen der Güte?


----------



## IICARUS (3. Januar 2020)

Die Super laufen ja jetzt mit 7752 MHz, da wurde ja bereits alles etwas hoch gesetzt, denn ich habe mir auch das PCB der Asus Strike 2080 O8G als Super und dann ohne Super angeschaut und beide PCBs sind identisch. Die Bezeichnung der GPU ändern sich aber.

Super: TU104-450-A1
ohne Super: TU104-400A-A1

Meine MSI hat bis 8350 MHz mit gemacht, aber alles über 7750 MHz war nicht in jedem Spiel stabil.
Hatte sie daher auf 2055/7500 MHz und Stockspannung  laufen, was so überall gut war.


----------



## IphoneBenz (3. Januar 2020)

Also die 8200 Mhz liefen bis jetzt überall und auch in Benchmarks ala SUP und 3DMark alles kein Thema. Aber norma zocke ich stock außer ich bin an der magischen Grenze dann muss ich halt mit den Profilen arbeiten. Ach mir gefällt der Kasten, endlich vernünftig UHD.

Soll einfach nur arbeiten und so sieht das auch aus  Shame on me.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Januar 2020)

Benchmarks habe ich sogar mit 8350 MHz durchlaufen lassen, aber Spiele sind irgendwann instabil damit geworden.

 Ich sehe auf dein Bild so eine Halterung für die Grafikkarte. Sind diese Teile nützlich und Stüzten die Grafikkarte wirklich gut ab oder ist es am ende nur Optik?


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2020)

Benchmarks streamen kaum vom Ram in den Vram. Würde eher bei COD MW mal instabil werden.
Da wirds dann auch interessant, weil man net genau weiss ob der Ram oder der Vram limitiert.
(wenn Beide OCed sind)


----------



## IICARUS (3. Januar 2020)

Ein paar Punkte mehr habe ich aber mit Ram OC dennoch noch raus holen können.
War zwar nicht viel, aber am ende wenn es um jeden Punkt geht ggf. schon entscheidend.


----------



## IphoneBenz (3. Januar 2020)

Nun ja ich bewege den Kasten des öfteren. Also nutze den in 2 Räumen je nach Ausgabegerät und die Karte ist halt einfach ein Ziegelstein. Denke mir schon das es etwas bringen kann sollte man mal wo anecken o.ä. 

Hier mal ein Vergleich mit einer 980.

Ram Oc oder anders bringt mir nichts in Spielen. Vsync 60. Der Unterschied von 3200XMP zu 3600 16 optimiert hat mir auch nur in Benchmarks was gebracht und einige FPS mehr in LOL (hartes CPU Limit). Das lohnt für mich net da zu viele Nerven zu investieren und in der Theorie unterstützt mein MB nicht mal 3600er RAM 
COD lief ja auch stabil. YouTube


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2020)

Du bist auch noch net sehr OCed. Habe schon CL14 mit den Microns gesehen und letztens  auch mal ein Bsp. gepostet.
(OK war nur 16GB)


----------



## IphoneBenz (3. Januar 2020)

14 krieg ich persönlich net gebacken. Entweder das MB oder RAM sagt nein oder ich bin zu blöd (wahrscheinlicher) aber habe auch keine Lust mehr darauf. Der läuft so gut und das passt  Das ist einfach eine Katastrophe mit diesem MSI Clickbios, alles ruckelt und hakt


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2020)

32GB sind ja mit Dualrank auch anders als 16GB Singlerank, also normal.
Und mit dem Board sogar NICE.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Januar 2020)

hoffentlich stimmt das xD

NVIDIA Next-Gen 7nm Ampere GPUs Up To 50% Faster Than Turing


----------



## Gurdi (3. Januar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Also ich kann keine "wird schlechter Grenze" erkennen. Weiß aber auch nicht wie ich die Latenz des Speichers auslesen könnte. Hier einfach paar Screens.
> 
> Lg Chris
> 
> PS: Sorry für die schlechte Ordnung



Dein PCIEx ist recht langsam.


----------



## gaussmath (3. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dein PCIEx ist recht langsam.



Habe ich aber auch. Combined sind das rund 24GB/s, was völlig normal ist für PCIe 3.0.


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Hier einfach paar Screens.



Ich hatte ja Aida angeregt, darum:
Weil Du ja auch mal HBM hattest bei der früheren Graka, mal z.Vgl. meine ollen 56er ungeflashed.
Da geht net allzuviel Takt, weil ich 24/7 niedrige Spannungen habe. ABER die Timings bringen nochmal nen Schub.

Also von mir aus könnten gerne beide Hersteller 2020 noch Monstergrakas mit HBM2 für 1500€ rausbringen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. Januar 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> hoffentlich stimmt das xD
> 
> NVIDIA Next-Gen 7nm Ampere GPUs Up To 50% Faster Than Turing


50% mehr als eine RTX2080ti wäre schon toll. Aber so recht glaube ich nicht daran.


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2020)

Wenn bei den RT-Cores etwas umgestrippt wurde, gibts doch Potential. (neue Architektur?)
Muss ja net die "ohne"-RT-Performance gemeint sein.

btw.
Die normale GPU-Skalierung+Sharpen aus dem Treiber verwendet z.Bsp. keine TensorCores.
Man könnte also auf DLSS verzichten und dafür mehr RT-Cores einbauen.


----------



## EyRaptor (3. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn bei den RT-Cores etwas umgestrippt wurde, gibts doch Potential. (neue Architektur?)
> Muss ja net die "ohne"-RT-Performance gemeint sein.



Könnte mir aber schon vorstellen dass Nvidia mit 7nm 50% normale rasterization Leistung erreichen kann.
Schließlich ist die Packdichte mit 7nm viel höher sodass mehr Recheneinheiten untergebracht werden können.
Wenn nur 50% mehr Raytracing Leistung gemeint sein sollen, dann fände ich das irgendwie etwas enttäuschend.

Teurer als eine 2080ti bisher wird das dann aber bestimmt auch wieder ...


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2020)

Bei der normalen Leistung spielt sicher wieder die Speicherbandbreite ne Rolle.
Ob Jensen da mehr rausrückt?

Zum Glück kann man hoffentlich Hand anlegen. IphoneBenz war ja ein gutes Bsp., was da noch rauszuholen geht.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Januar 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> 50% mehr als eine RTX2080ti wäre schon toll. Aber so recht glaube ich nicht daran.



wäre dann fast perfekt auf dem von mir gewünschten 2x RTX 2080 ^^


----------



## chaotium (3. Januar 2020)

Die TI, wenn sie kommt, sollte dann schon mal 16 GB haben. Und der Mainstream (80er und 70er) dann 12GB und lowend (60er) 8GB


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Januar 2020)

is von euch einer bei Twitter und kann Komachi mal fragen oder es 7nm oder 7nm+ meint?

比屋定さんの戯れ言@Komachi auf Twitter: "memo
GA100 : TSMC7."


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wäre dann fast perfekt auf dem von mir gewünschten 2x RTX 2080 ^^



Das wäre außerdem 2x 1080ti und sollte den Umsatz kräftig ankurbeln.


----------



## gaussmath (3. Januar 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> is von euch einer bei Twitter und kann Komachi mal fragen oder es 7nm oder 7nm+ meint?
> 
> 比屋定さんの戯れ言@Komachi auf Twitter: "memo
> GA100 : TSMC7."



Hab's gemacht.


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2020)

Mal zur besseren Einordnung, was lt. alter Gerüchteküche eigentlich GA100 ist:
Geruechtekueche: Angeblich allererste technische Daten zu nVidias Ampere-Generation | 3DCenter.org

Wäre dann nur was für HisN.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mal zur besseren Einordnung, was lt. alter Gerüchteküche eigentlich GA100 ist:
> Geruechtekueche: Angeblich allererste technische Daten zu nVidias Ampere-Generation | 3DCenter.org
> 
> Wäre dann nur was für HisN.



Nvidia hat Kimis Infos zum GA100 ja mittlerweile (mehr oder weniger) bestätigt

und ich glaub ja immernoch, dass sein "Gaming Amper kommt in Samsung 8nm" stimmt


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2020)

Ab GA106 sicher vorstellbar, Jensen sagte ja mal die Kleinen bei Samsung.
Die Leistung der 3060 wird auch schon mit den Heutigen vgl. ganz gut sein.(2070s?)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ab GA106 sicher vorstellbar, Jensen sagte ja mal die Kleinen bei Samsung.
> Die Leistung der 3060 wird auch schon mit den Heutigen vgl. ganz gut sein.(2070s?)



Jensen hat wohl gesagt: "the majority orders of their next-generation 7nm GPU will be handled by TSMC with Samsung only playing a small role"

aber man sollte auch beachten wo er es gesagt hat

auf der GTC geht es hauptsächlich um HPC/Automotive/AI

mit den Gaming Chips hat das ja nich wirklich was zu tun


gut möglich, dass er sich da nur auf GA100/GA101(falls es den noch gibt)/Orin bezogen hat


Edit: bzw. würden 8nm Sachen ja garnch in diese Aussage mit reinfallen ^^


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2020)

Sorry ,
my bad. (role ist net Chipgröße)


----------



## Ion (3. Januar 2020)

Gibt es hier jemanden, mit OC-Erfahrungen was eine 2070 Super angeht?Ein paar Richtwerte wären nice, so was "gut" wäre und was nicht.


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2020)

Falls Du einen guten Kühler+Airflow hast gibts Bios mit mehr W.
Non-A-Non-Super-RTX-2070-2080-User: Wer hat das geheime Power-BIOS?

Ansonsten kannst Du Dich zwecks AB  in dem OC-Thread austauschen:
Turing RTX 2060/2070/2080(Ti) [Sammelthread] Overclocking/Undervolting| Seite 111 | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Ion (3. Januar 2020)

Power kann ich bis 280W einstellen, das sollte reichen.
Danke für die Links


----------



## blautemple (3. Januar 2020)

Ion schrieb:


> Gibt es hier jemanden, mit OC-Erfahrungen was eine 2070 Super angeht?Ein paar Richtwerte wären nice, so was "gut" wäre und was nicht.



Maximal irgendwas zwischen 2000 und 2150MHz, aber ich würde eher undervolten. Meine 2080 Ti lasse ich z.B. mit Stocktakt, also ca 1935MHz, bei 0,918V laufen.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Januar 2020)

Das Übertakten bringt nicht viel und wenn dann eher dann wenn der Speicher gut hoch gesetzt werden kann. Ich würde da daher lieber auf UV gehen, denn damit laufen dann die Lüfter ggf. langsamer, da weniger Spannung anliegt und die Grafikkarte kühler wird. Wenn wir ehrlich sind bringt dieses OC so wenig, da kann man auch darauf verzichten.

In einem Test hat es etwas 10 FPS ausgemacht, aber ich musste dazu meine GPU um 100 MHz übertakten und meine VRams auf 750 MHz. Meine 1070 Grafikkarte hat damals nicht mehr als 300-500 MHz VRam OC vertragen. Mit der 2080 Grafikkarte ist da mehr drin, wahrscheinlich wegen den Samsung Speicher die verbaut sind.

Mal sehen was meine neue Asus 2080 Super schaffen wird.... 
Bekomme ich nächste Woche wahrscheinlich am Montag geliefert. 

Meine 2080 MSI ist versandfertig für die RMA... 
Am 31.12.2019 gab es ein Feuerwerk und die ist fast durchgebrannt... 
Die hat wohl auch Silvester feiern wollen.


----------



## hks1981 (4. Januar 2020)

Bin auch mit dem UV sehr zufrieden mit der 2080TI von MSI. Diese nimmt sich ja von Anfang an mal nette 300W und habe nun das perfekte Setting für mich gefunden. Fahre die Karte bei 1950MHZ bei 0,9v und das Stable bei einem max Verbrauch von 245W. Erreiche nicht mehr als 67C und die Karte ist nicht aus dem Gehäuse zu hören! Habe damit mal nette 50W eingespart und bin trotzdem über den Reftakt damit.

@ION was ist mit deiner RX5700XT passiert? Nutzt du diese nicht mehr?


----------



## Ion (4. Januar 2020)

Ich suche mir immer erst das Max. OC heraus. Danach UV, dann die Suche nach dem Sweetspot.
Die 5700XT habe ich schon lange vertickt. Ich hatte auf diesen Treiberschwachsinn einfach keine Lust mehr (ständig Abstürze, Bild wurde oft einfach schwarz, Overlay funktioniert oft nicht, Speicher taktet im Idle nicht herunter, Freesync funktioniert nicht (flackert), kaum OC/UV möglich)
Da ist die 2070 Super einfach Balsam für die Seele, weil Dinge endlich einfach mal funktionieren (!)


----------



## IphoneBenz (4. Januar 2020)

Spiele mal wieder ME:Andromeda. Mir fällt hier extrem auf das die GPU Auslastung meist so zwischen 60-80% liegt aber das PL so gut wie immer am Anschlag. Verstehe das gerade nicht so bzw. habe da auch nie so darauf geachtet das sonst die GPU eh am Anschlag läuft. 
Im Treiber ist alles Standard was die Energieverwaltung betrifft. Wäre schön wenn einer da eine Erklärung hätte stehe bisschen auf dem Schlauch.

Edit: Jo 80% PL und dieselbe Leistung in diesem Game. Ca 250W zu sinnlosen 330W welches das Game unnötiger Weise zieht, crap Engine!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. Januar 2020)

irgendwie komisch, dass Nvidia zur CES so garnix macht


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. Januar 2020)

oh wow, sie machen ja doch was

VideoCardz.com auf Twitter: "There is also a new "CES GAME READY" driver."


Variable Rate Super Sampling ... mal sehen was das genau is

VRS nur mit Bildverbesserung anstetelle von Bildverschlechterung?


----------



## RX480 (6. Januar 2020)

Jo,
Vordergrund in 4k nativ und Hintergrund in 1080p@2xSSAA (wohl voll ausgeschrieben eigentlich Faktor 2,25=1,5x1,5).
Und dann noch den Vordergrund in 60Hz und den Hintergrund in 30Hz x 2.(quasi DoubleVsync von früher her)

Das würde analog GRB sicher gut aussehen.


btw.
Wird wohl bald erhältlich sein. der erste Moni mit DSC für 4k@144Hz:
ASUS Shows Off ROG Swift PG32UQX Monitor: 4K-144, G-SYNC Ultimate, DisplayHDR 1400 | TechPowerUp
und
ASUS Also Unveils ROG Swift PG43UQ and ProArt PA27UCX Monitors | TechPowerUp


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Januar 2020)

is wohl für VR

da wird dann das Bild da wo man hinsieht mit höherer Auflösung berechnet

aber Wolfenstein kriegt endlich RTX xD


----------



## Gurdi (6. Januar 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> is wohl für VR
> 
> da wird dann das Bild da wo man hinsieht mit höherer Auflösung berechnet
> 
> aber Wolfenstein kriegt endlich RTX xD



Das kriegt es schon lange....


----------



## gaussmath (6. Januar 2020)

Ich habe den neuen Treiber druff. Wie kann ich RT in Youngblood aktivieren? Ich finde keine Option dafür?


----------



## IphoneBenz (7. Januar 2020)

To enable Ray-Traced Reflections, ensure you have the latest Game Ready Driver, Windows 10 update and game patch installed (when released) 

Ein FPS Limit im Treiber ist schön, mal sehen ob der gut funktioniert.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Januar 2020)

das Update soll wohl irgendwann die Woche kommen


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2020)

Nvidia showcases Wolfenstein: Youngblood's RTX enhancements | OC3D News


----------



## blautemple (9. Januar 2020)

So, ich bin doch noch mal von der Strix zur Gaming X Trio gewechselt, passt gerade so ins Gehäuse. Ich bin aber noch am überlegen mir ein größeres anzuschaffen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hks1981 (9. Januar 2020)

Ohne dem zusätzlichen verstärkerbracket? Du bist mutig


----------



## blautemple (9. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ohne dem zusätzlichen verstärkerbracket? Du bist mutig



Was soll da passieren? Der Rechner wird nie bewegt und durchhängen tut da nichts.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Januar 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Der Rechner wird nie bewegt und durchhängen tut da nichts.



Dann warte mal ab...


----------



## blautemple (9. Januar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Dann warte mal ab...



Leute jetzt macht mich nicht nervös 

Dann haue ich wohl morgen doch mal die Stütze rein. Heute habe ich keinen Bock mehr noch mal den Rechner aufzuschrauben ^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. Januar 2020)

Umsonst wird die Stütze ja nicht mitgeliefert denke ich. Wird schon besser sein die zu nutzen.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Januar 2020)

Habe ja nun meine neue Asus 2080 Super verbaut und mit Luft kam ich auf 70-73°C und 1935 MHZ Takt.
VRam taktet mit 7750 MHz.

Mit Luftkühlung Stock:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Wasserkühlung Stock:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OC habe ich noch nicht viel versucht, bis auf das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaterTom (9. Januar 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> So, ich bin doch noch mal von der Strix zur Gaming X Trio gewechselt, passt gerade so ins Gehäuse. Ich bin aber noch am überlegen mir ein größeres anzuschaffen:



Meine Gaming x Trio habe ich auch ohne Stütze montiert, bei dem Outlet Teil war nichts dabei, nur die Karte. Die nach oben wegführenden Kabel halten die Karte ja auch ein bißchen. Ich glaube nicht, dass das Probleme gibt. Schreibst du mal bitte, welche Temperaturen du unter hoher Spielelast hast? Ich habe nämlich fast das gleiche Gehäuse wie du, ein Define R6. Und über der Karte auch den Klopper von Noctua. Bei mir gingen die Temperaturen direkt auf 83-84°C hoch unter Last. Problem ist der Wärmestau zwischen Graka und Seitenwand, den die Standard Lüfter nicht weg bekommen.


----------



## blautemple (9. Januar 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Meine Gaming x Trio habe ich auch ohne Stütze montiert, bei dem Outlet Teil war nichts dabei, nur die Karte. Die nach oben wegführenden Kabel halten die Karte ja auch ein bißchen. Ich glaube nicht, dass das Probleme gibt. Schreibst du mal bitte, welche Temperaturen du unter hoher Spielelast hast? Ich habe nämlich fast das gleiche Gehäuse wie du, ein Define R6. Und über der Karte auch den Klopper von Noctua. Bei mir gingen die Temperaturen direkt auf 83-84°C hoch unter Last. Problem ist der Wärmestau zwischen Graka und Seitenwand, den die Standard Lüfter nicht weg bekommen.



@stock mit geschlossenem Case ca 71 bis 72 Grad bei ca 1350rpm. Also absolut in Ordnung und nicht störend laut. Du musst aber auch bedenken das bei meinem Meshify die Front durch das Mesh sehr offen ist.

84 Grad sind viel zu hoch für die Gaming X Trio, gerade wenn die quasi Instant ohne Aufwärmphase erreicht werden. Meine heizt sich auch nur recht langsam auf die 72 Grad auf. Die Gehäuselüfter laufen dabei mit ca 800rpm.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KaterTom (9. Januar 2020)

Ach du hast das Meshify. Wenn ich vorne die Tür öffne und den Staubfilter entferne bringt das nochmal 2° ist mir dann aber viel zu laut. Ich habe das Problem gelöst, indem ich die Standard Lüfter durch leistungsstärkere mit 4-Pin Anschluss ersetzt habe. Sind jetzt 75-76°C. Mit 800 rpm auf den Gehäuselüftern schaffe ich das aber nicht, die müssen schon viel schneller drehen. Im Vergleich mit deiner Karte ist das trotzdem noch viel zu heiss. Mist, nicht dass ich noch die Wärmeleitpaste tauschen muss, davor wollte ich mich eigentlich drücken.


----------



## blautemple (9. Januar 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Ach du hast das Meshify. Wenn ich vorne die Tür öffne und den Staubfilter entferne bringt das nochmal 2° ist mir dann aber viel zu laut. Ich habe das Problem gelöst, indem ich die Standard Lüfter durch leistungsstärkere mit 4-Pin Anschluss ersetzt habe. Sind jetzt 75-76°C. Mit 800 rpm auf den Gehäuselüftern schaffe ich das aber nicht, die müssen schon viel schneller drehen. Im Vergleich mit deiner Karte ist das trotzdem noch viel zu heiss. Mist, nicht dass ich noch die Wärmeleitpaste tauschen muss, davor wollte ich mich eigentlich drücken.



Das kommt mir echt sehr hoch vor. Ich erreiche die Werte ja sogar mit aktuell 24 Grad Raumtemperatur. Ich würde die Karte entweder zurückschicken oder eben die Wärmeleitpaste tauschen. Mit dem Lüftertausch linderst du am Ende ja auch nur die Symptome.

Wie sieht eigentlich die Temperatur bei geöffnetem Seitenteil aus?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (9. Januar 2020)

Zu meinem Ergebnis muss ich aber auch anmerken das ich Radiatoren verbaut habe die warme Luft rein fördern. Die Grafikkarte wird bestimmt wenn das Gehäuse besser durchlüftet wird mit Luft kühler bleiben. Mein Rechner ist ja auf Wasserkühlung optimiert und nicht auf Luftkühlung.

Im original Zustand hatte ich die Grafikkarte zum austesten verbaut, da nach dem Umbau falls was sein sollte nicht mehr umgetauscht werden kann.


----------



## KaterTom (9. Januar 2020)

Mit geöffnetem Seitenteil geht's nochmal ein paar Grad runter. Ist aber auch keine Option auf dauer.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Januar 2020)

Habe ich nicht angetestet, da ich meine Grafikkarte 12 Stunden später bereits auf Wasser umgebaut habe. War nur ein provisorischer Test wie gut die Grafikkarte läuft bevor ich sie umbauen würde. 

Natürlich war mir klar das unter Wasser mehr Leistung bestehen bleibt, aber mir war es wichtig ob sie Spulenfiepen verursacht und wie gut sie allgemein läuft. Aber alles soweit gut und bin sehr zufrieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Ständer auf dem zweitem Bild habe ich nur Vorsichtshalber darunter gesetzt.

Bisher biegt sie sich nicht runter, aber das könnte mit der Zeit kommen. Original ist da aber ein Rahmen verbaut was die ganze Grafikkarte verstärken soll. Ist natürlich mit dem Wasserkühler nicht mehr verbaut.


----------



## blautemple (9. Januar 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Mit geöffnetem Seitenteil geht's nochmal ein paar Grad runter. Ist aber auch keine Option auf dauer.



Es ging mir nur darum zu erfahren ob das Problem am Kühler oder der Belüftung im Gehäuse liegt, aber da die Temperatur so schlagartig ansteigt und auch mit geöffneten Gehäuse nicht deutlich besser ist wird wohl irgendwas mit dem Kühler selbst oder der Wärmeleitpaste nickt stimmen. Kannst du die Karte noch zurückschicken?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (9. Januar 2020)

Mit offenem Seitenteil müsste ein Unterschied zu sehen sein wenn der Sog im Gehäuse nicht gut ausgelegt ist. Ansonsten hat man kein Großen Unterschied, Zum austesten ob es am Gehäuse oder an der Grafikkarte liegt ist es schon ein guter Test. Wobei ein richtiger Sog entsteht mit offenem Seitenteil auch nicht, da der Luftzug von vorne nach hinten und oben fehlt.


----------



## KaterTom (9. Januar 2020)

Den Test ohne Seitenteil habe ich gleich als erstes gemacht, als noch die Standard Lüfter drin waren. *Da* hat es direkt 9-!0°C gebracht. Nach dem Lüftertausch bringt das nur noch 1-2°. Umtauschen will ich die Karte nicht. War wie gesagt ein outlet Angebot für 1085 Euronen incl. Versand.


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> OC habe ich noch nicht viel versucht, bis auf das hier:



NICE
Da hat sich doch das Binning bei Asus und der kleine Aufpreis für das bessere Modell gelohnt.
2100@1,037V, was will man mehr.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Januar 2020)

Das hat das Bios sogar selbst drauf gepackt, ich habe die Spannung nicht per Kurve selbst erhöht sondern nur den Schieberegler auf +100 gesetzt. Es war aber nur ein kurzer Testversuch, groß Testen werde ich aber jetzt nichts. 

Musste aber das Powerlimit hoch stellen, da ich zuvor ins Power Limit rante und die Grafikkarte ab und zu herunter taktete.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grafikkarte macht auch 2055/8000 Mhz (24/7) gut mit.

Aber muss zugeben, der original Kühler ist so geil das ich fast von Wasser wieder auf Luft umgestiegen wäre. Habe den Kühler schweren Herzen gegen den Wasserblock der auch sehr schön ist ausgetauscht. Auf den Produktbilder ist mir dieses noch nicht mal so aufgefallen. Aber ist schon ein Monsterteil der Kühler der verbaut war.


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2020)

Das ist doch gut für den Wiederverkaufswert. (kannste später mal quasi Beides anbieten)
oder
In der Familie als Air weitergeben.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Januar 2020)

Genau das war auch meine Gedanke dazu.

Zum einem bekommt man die Grafikkarte zurück gebaut besser verkauft und wie im letztem Fall mit meiner 1070 Grafikkarte hat sie umgebaut auf Luft Einzug im Rechner meiner Tochter gefunden. Das war mir dann lieber bevor ich nur die hälfte dessen bekomme was ich dafür bezahlt habe und sie hatte noch eine GTX 960 Grafikkarte verbaut und konnte die 1070 Grafikkarte gut gebrauchen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (10. Januar 2020)

@KaterTom Deine Temps sind echt etwas hoch. Ich empfinde sie sogar als sehr hoch. Die 70C habe ich persönlich noch nie gesehen. Stell doch mal manuell
ein, bis 1200RPM ist es fast unhörbar und selbst 1600RPM ist eher ein säuseln aber ich habe andere Relationen was Lärm angeht. Bei mir gehen halt 4 Lüfter raus und 3 rein sodass annähernd ein Kamin Effekt entsteht welcher nach oben hinten raus läuft. Vorne pusten 3x 140 Noctuas mit 800RPM  rein und hinten einer raus  und 3x120 oben raus. Ober spielst du am Pc und hast die Heizung etc auf der 4? Also wenn der Kasten an ist brauch ich im Winter keine Heizung mehr weil der schön warme Luft bringt


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Genau das war auch meine Gedanke dazu.
> Zum einem bekommt man die Grafikkarte zurück gebaut besser verkauft und wie im letztem Fall mit meiner 1070 Grafikkarte hat sie umgebaut auf Luft Einzug im Rechner meiner Tochter gefunden.



Sind eigentlich die 3 Jahre Garantie das Maximum oder kannst Du noch bei Ausus ne Verlängerung auf 5 Jahre bekommen? (ala Zotac)

Das finde ich momentan irgendwie unschön das einige Grakas net mehr so lange halten wie früher.
Hat natürlich den Vorteil, das man evtl. das Geld zurückbekommt und direkt in die nächste Generation wechseln kann.
Sonst hättest Du ja jetzt net Super.


----------



## KaterTom (10. Januar 2020)

Mit deinen 7 Lüftern hast du natürlich einen viel besseren Airflow als ich. Ich hatte vorher ein Antech 1200 mit 6 Lüftern (oben war sogar ein grosser 200er drin), damit hatte ich nie Temperaturprobleme. Das war mir dann irgendwann zu laut und ich habe mir das Define R6 geholt weil ich es leiser haben wollte. Einen gescheiten costum Kühler für diese Karte scheint es ja auch nicht zu geben. Ich lasse das jetzt erstmal so und wenn es schlimmer wird muss ich halt doch mal den Kühler abschrauben. Wärmeleitpaste habe ich ja noch da.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich die 3 Jahre Garantie das Maximum oder kannst Du noch bei Ausus ne Verlängerung auf 5 Jahre bekommen? (ala Zotac)
> 
> Das finde ich momentan irgendwie unschön das einige Grakas net mehr so lange halten wie früher.
> Hat natürlich den Vorteil, das man evtl. das Geld zurückbekommt und direkt in die nächste Generation wechseln kann.
> Sonst hättest Du ja jetzt net Super.


Muss ich mir noch ansehen, kann ich dir momentan nicht sagen.
Aber ich glaube sind nur 3 Jahre Garantie und Zotac sind es auch nur diese 2 Jahre wenn du sie auf Wasser umbaust. Die zusätzlichen Jahre nach Registration verliert man mit dem Umbau.

Ich lass mich mal überraschen was mit der Garantie sein wird, denn bisher habe ich da immer sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Eine Super hätte ich jetzt nicht haben müssen, da der Unterschied nicht so groß ist und ich auch sehr gut mit meiner 2080 Grafikkarte auskam. Natürlich kam für den Neukauf nur eine Super infrage.


----------



## RX480 (11. Januar 2020)

´türlich,
am Ende net mal groß teuerer als die Seahawk beim Neukauf 2018.
Du musstest ja den Return wieder gut anlegen.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Januar 2020)

Seahawk hat mehr gekostet, da sie erst gerade erschienen war.
Aber am ende hat mich der Spaß genauso viel gekostet, da mich der Wasserkühler den ich auch noch dazu kaufen musste nochmals 129 Euro gekostet hat.

Wenn ich die Grafikkarte zurück bekomme kann ich sie verkaufen oder mein Sohn müsste auf Wasser umbauen. Es kann auch sein das ich eine andere minderwertige zurück bekomme, da Händler sich an diesem Zeitwert immer festsetzen. Hatte ich auch mal, statt einer GTX 770 eine 960 zurück bekommen die im Preis niedriger lag. In einem anderem Fall hatte ich 700 Euro für ein Fernseher bezahlt und ein Jahr später als es defekt ging bekam ich nur noch 350 Euro wegen dem Zeit Wert da der Fernseher nicht repariert werden konnte.

Es kann aber auch sein das sie die Garantie ganz ablehnen und ich die Grafikkarte so zurück bekomme, da der Garantiesiegel nicht mehr ganz war und ich selbst darauf Pads und WLP ausgetauscht hatte. Aber MSI sagt da das es normalerweise nicht zum Verlust kommt wenn  ein Kühler verbaut wird der die mindestens die selbe Kühlleistung erbringt und ein Kühler habe ich ja nicht ausgetauscht.

Im Lieferumfang der Grafikkarte war sogar WLP und ein Satz Schrauben mit dabei.
Die Grafikkarte befindet sich seit ein paar Tagen aber schon beim Händler und da ich bisher noch nichts gehört habe sieht es mit der Garantie nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (11. Januar 2020)

An die Wakü Kartenbesitzer
Wie sieht bei euch eigentlich das Powerlimit aus? Ich habe nun meine Karte vor einigen Wochen unter Wasser gesetzt max. Takt ausgelotet und muss erstaunt feststellen, dass mal abgesehen von Time Spy ich eigentlich nie an das 120% Powerlimit ran komme. Meist hängt die Karte um die 100% mit ganz kurzen spikes richtung 110% Ich finde es etwas irritierend da ich vorher quasi durchgehend auf 100% geklebt hatte bei weniger Spannung und Takt. Reagiert die Karte wirklich so extrem auf die Temperatur? Oder ist die Messtechnik der Karten einfach Müll?


----------



## IICARUS (11. Januar 2020)

Hatte jetzt ja zwei 2080 Grafikkarten unter Wasser.
Die erste war eine GeForce RTX 2080 SEA HAWK EK X und meine neue ist eine Asus RTX 2080 Super O8G.

Die MSI SEA HAWK 2080 EK X hatte ein Powerlimit bis 285 Watt.
Die Asus 2080 Super O8G hat ein Powerlimit bis 313 Watt, was natürlich noch besser ist.

Hierbei geht es um nicht um Stock, denn da würde ich sogar bereits mit 250 Watt mein Powerlimit erreichen.
Glaube mich zu erinnern das es bei der MSI auch so viel war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Grafikkarten werden mit 2x 8Pin mit Spannung versorgt.
In diesem Fall hatte die MSI auch beide Anschlüsse mit 2x8 Pins angeschlossen.

Mit dem Firstrike 3DMark komme ich etwa auf 285 Watt wenn die Grafikkarte stark übertaktet ist. Ich musste daher das Powerlimit in einem Test mit der Asus hochsetzen, da die Grafikkarte sonst die 250 Watt überschritten hätte und sich herunter takten würde. Ich habe aber in meinen Tests keine Probleme unterhalb des Powerlimit zu bleiben und mit den Temperaturen habe ich erst recht keine Probleme.

Das ganze mal als Bilder aus meinem Test.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich jetzt nicht ans Limit mit der Grafikkarte gegangen bin.
Mir ist momentan auch gar nicht bekannt wie weit ich noch hoch gehen könnte, aber mit diesem Ergebnis sah es schon sehr gut aus.

Leider habe ich keine Tests gemacht als meine Asus noch den Luftkühler drauf hatte.
Daher kann ich nicht sagen wie sich die Wasserkühlung genau darauf auswirken wird oder könnte.

Ich nutze aber 24/7 meine GPU auf +50 MHz, was 2040 MHz mit etwa 40-43°C ergibt. Anfangs bis 39°C oder etwas darunter sind es sogar 2055 Mhz. Stock würde die Grafikkarte mit dieser Temperatur noch 1995 Mhz halten.

Den Speicher habe ich auf 7550 Mhz was er original läuft gelassen. Wobei ich ihn auch schon auf +250 MHz hatte um auf auf volle 8000 Mhz zu kommen, was so auch real mit Spielen gut läuft. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht lasse ich ihn zukünftig mit 8000 Mhz laufen. Muss ich mir noch etwas überlegen, denn übertakten ist schön, aber oft bringt es nicht so viel das es sich wirklich lohnt. Da tue ich lieber die Grafikkarte schonen, da ich keine Lust habe mich mit den Herstellern und Garantieabwicklungen herum schlagen zu müssen.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (11. Januar 2020)

Meine Karte ist eine Asus 2080 O8G und die hat Standard FE Powerlimit. Hatte komplett vergessen das jeder Hersteller ein anderes Powerlimit haben kann....
Es überrascht mich nur etwas das meine ans Limit übertaktete Karte in vielen Situationen nie deutlich die 100% überschreitet, da hätte ich anderes Verhalten erwartet.
Bei 3dmark Benchmarks komme ich auch auf meine 120% und vermutlich auch drüber. Bestes bsp. was ich zur Zeit zocke ist MHW wo ich meist um die 100% schwirre. @2100-2115mhz


----------



## IICARUS (11. Januar 2020)

In Spielen komme ich selbst mit OC auch nicht da dran, aber auch die MSI machte da keine Probleme obwohl ihr Powerlimit niedriger lag. Habe auch mein Powerlimit normalerweise gar nicht hoch gesetzt, da ich die 250 Watt normalerweise nicht überschreite.

EDIT:

Habe nochmals in einem Video was ich mit Luftkühlung aufgezeichnet hatte rein geschaut.
Hier lief die Grafikkarte mit Stock, also einem Powerlimit bis 250 Watt. War ja nicht auf 313 Watt hoch gesetzt und ab und zu habe ich das Powerlimit doch überschritten.

Dadurch bin ich von 1950 MHz auf 1935 MHz runter gekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss mal später mal schauen ob sich dies mit jetzt auf Wasser umgebaut geändert hat.
Aber soweit wie ich es in Erinnerung habe, da ich die letzten Tage auch das OSD mit drauf hatte bin ich nicht ins Powerlimit mit 250 Watt gerannt, da der Takt die ganze Zeit gehalten wurde.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Meine Karte ist eine Asus 2080 O8G


Im übrigem eine richtig Geile Grafikkarte, habe den Kauf nicht bereut und bin sehr mit der Grafikkarte zufrieden. Selbst der Luftkühler ist sehr gut und nicht laut. Habe mit schweren Herzen den schönen Luftkühler gegen den Wasserkühler ausgetauscht, da der Kühler bei der Grafikkarte wirklich sehr schön und auch gelungen ist.


----------



## blautemple (11. Januar 2020)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> An die Wakü Kartenbesitzer
> Wie sieht bei euch eigentlich das Powerlimit aus? Ich habe nun meine Karte vor einigen Wochen unter Wasser gesetzt max. Takt ausgelotet und muss erstaunt feststellen, dass mal abgesehen von Time Spy ich eigentlich nie an das 120% Powerlimit ran komme. Meist hängt die Karte um die 100% mit ganz kurzen spikes richtung 110% Ich finde es etwas irritierend da ich vorher quasi durchgehend auf 100% geklebt hatte bei weniger Spannung und Takt. Reagiert die Karte wirklich so extrem auf die Temperatur? Oder ist die Messtechnik der Karten einfach Müll?



Zu einem nehmen sich die Lüfter auch einen kleinen Teil vom Powerlimit und zum Anderen zieht der Chip bei niedrigerer Temperatur auch weniger Strom.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (11. Januar 2020)

Also ich fand sie persönlich schon etwas zu "laut". Sie bleibt natürlich leise aber wenn ich meine Wakü dagegen vergleiche ist das eine Turbine 
Für den Preis den sie hatte konnte man absolut nichts sagen, zumal sie das FE Layout benutzt.

Das Lüfter auch etwas mehr Verbrauchen und die Temperatur einfluss hat ist mir bewusst. Aber ich hatte zuvor bei 935mV und 1980mhz meist so 90%, um über 2000mhz zu erreichen brauchte ich schon rund 100% und nun habe ich 1.05V und 2115 mhz und den Speicher von +500 auf +1000mhz übertaktet und komme auf 100%. Finde das schon recht heftig. Werde aber mal im Sommer etwas UV und auch schauen was ich da gegenüber Luft bei 935mV tatsächlich fahre.


----------



## RX480 (12. Januar 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Es kann auch sein das ich eine andere minderwertige zurück bekomme, da Händler sich an diesem Zeitwert immer festsetzen. Hatte ich auch mal, statt einer GTX 770 eine 960 zurück bekommen die im Preis niedriger lag.



Schreib doch mal dem Händler, Er soll sich Zeit lassen und Dich auf ne 3070 downgraden.(x)
Da brauchste dann net extra verkaufen um mal A zu testen.

(x) Ein Gutschein für ne MSi RTX 3070 Trio wäre doch net schlecht.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Januar 2020)

Nicht böse gemeint, aber Träume weiter... denn sowas wirst du von einem Händler nie bekommen. Ein Händler würde solch eine Grafikkarte für sich beanspruchen damit er damit noch mehr Gewinn machen kann und dich mit einem Zeitwert abspeisen. Da du nicht zwischen den Verhandlungen Einsicht hast kann er dir alles geben was er will.

Anders sieht es aus wenn jemand direkt mit dem Hersteller die Garantie abwickeln kann, aber das ist in meinem Fall mit MSI nicht möglich, da MSI die Garantie nur mit dem Händler abwickelt. Außerdem hoffe ich was zu bekommen um die Kosten der neuen Grafikkarte wieder etwas rein zu bekommen, da sie mich mit Kühler auch 1000 Euro gekostet hat.


----------



## RX480 (12. Januar 2020)

Dann auf jeden Fall viel Glück dabei!

@RawMangoJuli
NVIDIA Formally Cuts Prices of GeForce RTX 2060 to $299 | TechPowerUp
Da hast Du Recht behalten, das die KO ein Vorbote war. Hätte ich net gedacht.


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. Januar 2020)

Was ist da? Hab alles Ultra und RT an. 

YouTube
YouTube


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. Januar 2020)

Das sieht in der Tat recht komisch aus. Aber eine Lösung habe ich für dich leider auch nicht. Nur das was vermutlich jeder sagen würde, einfach mal die Grafik Regler bedienen, irgendwas muß ja für den Fehler verantwortlich sein.
Eventuell, auch den Graka Treiber aktualisieren.


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. Januar 2020)

Hab jetzt RT aus und bin auf DX11 und teste da. Es war nicht nur das Flugzeug sondern auch meine Waffe hat diesen "Glitch". Dann ständige Ruckler(mini) aber das nervt alles. Sehr unruhig das Game und dachte meine Hardware ist potent genug für 1080p maxout. Im MP hatte ich sowas noch nie aber da spiele ich eher auf max FPS. Werde Berichten.


----------



## jensihoffi (17. Januar 2020)

Könnte Z-Fighting sein.
Gabs in anderen Battlefield Teilen auch, allerdings kam das meistens mit Gegenständen vor die weiter weg waren.

Z-fighting - Wikipedia

Wie gesagt, nur mal ne Idee.
Mein Tip, liegt an BF V.


----------



## IphoneBenz (18. Januar 2020)

Hab jetzt RTX deaktiviert und bin dennoch noch bei DX12. Läuft um einiges besser. Auch via DSR auf UHD läuft es Super. Mit RT habe ich stets eine Art Miniruckler gehabt( ist mir auch damals mit dem Panzer Video aufgefallen) und auch nicht mehr dieses Phänomen. Ich weiß nicht 100% ob es am RT lag aber ohne ist das Spielgefühl besser. Im MP habe ich das ja auch nicht. Ist auch egal ob mit oder ohne Oc. FutureFrame Rendering ändert auch nichts. Alles Ultra ohne RT keine Probleme mehr. 

Suche auch nicht mehr nach der Lösung. Habe das sowieso kaum gesehen gerade auch innerhalb der Gefechte erkenne ich keinen Unterschied, Fokus hat halt die Kimme


----------



## asshat (18. Januar 2020)

wird ds dan wie bei der 980ti das die preise der 2080ti purzeln werden wie nichts? dann muss ich verkaufen vor ampere


----------



## Sharijan (18. Januar 2020)

Mal ne doofe Frage: Wieviel FPS macht es UNGEFÄHR aus wenn man bei ner RTX 2080 ti 100hz mehr Clockspeed hat? Bringt es z.B nen spürbaren Unterschied ob sie auf 1950 oder auf 2050 MHZ taktet?


----------



## IICARUS (18. Januar 2020)

Wenn du Core und Speicher übertaktest dann bringt es dir vielleicht bestenfalls 10 FPS mehr und etwas höhere mindest FPS.


----------



## IphoneBenz (18. Januar 2020)

Spürbar nicht. 1950Mhz ist schon ein guter Takt. Ich will halt einfach auch persönlichen Gründen die 2 vor dem Tacho  Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten macht es vielleicht einen Unterschied von 1-2FPS. VRAM Oc lohnt sich mehr.


----------



## asshat (18. Januar 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wenn du Core und Speicher übertaktest dann bringt es dir vielleicht bestenfalls 10 FPS mehr und etwas höhere mindest FPS.



kann man so nicht sagen in 4k bestimmt nicht.....da im besten fall 5fps mit extremen verbrauch.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Januar 2020)

Von 4K bin ich jetzt auch nicht ausgegangen, da für 4K meist 60 FPS schon ausreichen und dazu muss ich meine Grafikkarte nicht übertakten und von den Settings her bekommt man jede Grafikkarte klein, daher können die Regler nicht immer hart auf rechst gesetzt werden.


----------



## blautemple (18. Januar 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Von 4K bin ich jetzt auch nicht ausgegangen, da für 4K meist 60 FPS schon ausreichen und dazu muss ich meine Grafikkarte nicht übertakten und von den Settings her bekommt man jede Grafikkarte klein, daher können die Regler nicht immer hart auf rechst gesetzt werden.



Und deswegen gibt man Steigerungen in Prozent an und nicht in absoluten Zahlen 

Und nein es bringt natürlich keine spürbare Steigerung. Rechne dir einfach den prozentualen Unterschied aus...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (18. Januar 2020)

Deshalb habe ich meine Grafikkarte nicht groß übertaktet, da es unterm Strich nicht viel bringt.


----------



## asshat (18. Januar 2020)

10% geht schon bei der 2080ti gute Kühlung ist aber Pflicht.  In 4k schon ein Unterschied ob 60 oder 66fps.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Januar 2020)

Ich habe es mal bei mir mit 1440P mit und ohne getestet und hat etwa 10% ausgemacht.


----------



## IphoneBenz (18. Januar 2020)

Jo wenn man nicht mit Vsync spiele ist das sehr groß der Unterschied von 60 zu 66. Naja...

Oc für Max FPS kann wer machen wie er will. Ich nutze es eher für die minFPS da ich mit Vsync spiele und gerne den kleinen extra Puffer an Leistung mitnehme wenn es mal Eng wird. Am 1080p Monitor kannst die Stock laufen lassen. Ich habe das mal in FarCry5 verglichen in UHD und das hast 8FPS ausgemacht. 10% genau genommen weil ich Stock bei 80 war. Am ehesten hat sich das Oc in AC: Odyssee ausgewirkt weil ich damit dann die hässlichen Drops mit Vsny z.B. in Athen verloren haben. Es bringt halt echt nur was wenn man an der magischen 60FPS Grenze steht.


----------



## asshat (18. Januar 2020)

Min fps nicht max  bei 66 hast noch Puffer wenn es dropt.


----------



## IphoneBenz (18. Januar 2020)

Ja wie dem auch sei. Sollte man an der Vsync Grenze spielen in UHD lohnt sich OC in den ein oder anderen Game. Alles andere ist wohl eher weil man es will  
YouTube


----------



## asshat (18. Januar 2020)

das teil hat mit 150 watt(pl)och immer mehr leistung als ne 1080ti


----------



## IphoneBenz (19. Januar 2020)

Ja es ist eine tolle teure Karte aber wohl kaum einer wird das kaufen um die auf 150W zu begrenzen. Die darf ruhig ihre 330W ziehen und würde mir gar mehr wünschen


----------



## asshat (19. Januar 2020)

280 Wattt ist mein sweetspot darüber wirds unvernünftig  für mich jedenfalls.


----------



## RX480 (19. Januar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Die darf ruhig ihre 330W ziehen und würde mir gar mehr wünschen


Hattest Du net schonmal danach gefragt?
VGA Bios Collection: MSI RTX 2080 Ti 11 GB | TechPowerUp

Nur mit Vorsicht die TDP steigern, erstmal abregeln bis auf 350W.
Das Gute ist ja die Anzeige, ob Spannung oder TDP im Game limitiert.
Bei Dir war es meist die Spannung.


----------



## IphoneBenz (19. Januar 2020)

Ja aber sowas mache ich nicht. Mir zu heiß das ganze  von Haus aus wäre es schön


----------



## IICARUS (21. Januar 2020)

He he... habe mal WLP gegen Flüssigmetall ausgetauscht und meine Temperaturen liegen nun bei nur 37-38°C in den selben Spiele bei gleicher Wassertemperatur von 30°C. Zuvor lag ich bei 45-46°C und habe sogar die 47°C ab und zu angekratzt. Mit OC auf 2070/9000 MHz bin ich sogar auf 49°C gekommen.

OC habe ich jetzt aber nur +50 auf die GPU drauf gehabt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grafikkarte macht ohne OC 2010 MHz und würde dann ab 40°C auf etwa 1995 MHz gehen.
In diesem Sinn hat die Grafikkarte wegen der Temperatur gar nicht runter getaktet.


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2020)

Net schlecht!
Wenns jetzt noch weniger altert als mit der ollen WLP haste Alles richtig gemacht, um net zu sagen SUPER.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Januar 2020)

Ist auf die Idee dabei, denn ob ich jetzt diese 7°C mehr oder weniger drauf habe kommt am ende nicht  mit an. Mir ging es hauptsächlich auch darum das Flüssigmetall nicht so leicht austrocknet und ich sobald die Grafikkarte nicht mehr zerlegen muss. Die Pads habe ich auch mit besserer Qualität direkt mit ausgetauscht.

Was ich noch gemacht habe ist Pads zwischen Backplate und PCB gesetzt.
Denn Asus hat hier zwar eine Metall Backplate verbaut, aber keine Pads dazwischen. Dadurch ist die Backplate nur Optik und hatte keine kühlende Funktion. Jetzt habe ich die Fläche etwas damit vergrößert und einiges an Wärme kann auch über die Backplate abgeführt werden.

Pads sind daher im Bereich der GPU und der Spannungswandler hin gekommen und ich kann auch spüren das die Backplate warm wird. Aber eher an den Spannungswandler, im GPU Bereich eher weniger. Ob es jetzt viel bringt kann ich nicht sagen, aber schaden tut es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2020)

Das mit den Pads für die VRM-Kühlung war ja bei den Eiswolf immer sinnvoll.
Falls die Backplate zu warm wird kann man noch nen 120er drauflegen.
oder
Es gab sogar mal nen Versuch von openSuse mit nem Kühler auf der Backplate, den Er mit in seinen Custom.Loop eingebunden hat. (falls mal Langeweile aufkommt)


----------



## IICARUS (22. Januar 2020)

Ist in meinem Fall nicht  notwendig, denn das meiste wird immer noch durch den Wasserkühler abgeführt. Ich kann zwar eine Wärme spüren, die aber nicht heiß ist und ich gut anfassen kann. Wobei es hier bei den Spannungswandler wärmer ist.

Die Temperatur der Spannungswandler wird mir auch mit dieser Grafikkarte mit ausgegeben, bei der MSI wurde mir hierzu nichts ausgegeben.

Die Temperaturen der Spannungswandler lag als noch der Luftkühler drauf war bereits mit Idle bei 44°C. Je komme ich mit Wasserkühler unter 40°C Idle und etwa 50-52° unter Last. Die Temperaturen passen daher ganz gut.

In diesem Test bin ich zuvor mit WLP bis auf 48°C GPU Temperatur gekommen.
Die Temperatur der Spannungswandler sind ganz unten auch mit ausgeführt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2020)

Erstmal net schlecht das die Asus die traditionelle Schwachstelle mit überwacht.
(warum immer VRM bei A, verstehe ich soundso net)

Du warst vor dem Umbau schon rel. zufrieden mit dem Lukü., weisst Du noch den Wert unter Vollast?
Insofern interessant, für Leute, die ne Asus auch 24/7 >300W betreiben wollen.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Januar 2020)

Habe das ganze für alle die Interesse dran haben hier etwas fest gehalten: [User-Review]  Asus ROG-STRIX-RTX2080S-O8G-GAMING

Denn vor dem Umbau habe ich einiges versucht gehabt.

Getaktet hat die Grafikkarte hier auch zunächst auf 2010 MHz, ging aber dann runter bis 1930 MHz bezüglich der Temperaturen. Auf die Spannungswandler habe ich damals aber nicht geachtet, da mir zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht bekannt war das HWInfo diese auch mit ausgibt. Temperaturen haben sich um die 72°C gehalten. Mit Spielen die nicht so anspruchsvoll waren kam ich sogar bis nur 65°C. Dabei war die Grafikkarte schon hörbar, aber nach meinem Empfinden her noch angenehm leise.

Aber bei mir hat die Grafikkarte vorne durch mein Radiator warme Luft abbekommen, so das ein System der gut belüftet wird wahrscheinlich noch etwas gut machen kann. Gut finde ich noch den Bios Schalter unter dem PCB, der zwar was versteckt ist aber dennoch gut erreichbar. Zwar wird hiermit keine Unterschiedliche Leistung erreicht, aber es kann bestimmt werden ob die Lüfter bis 55°C ausbleiben sollen oder immer mit laufen.

Der Kühler war so potent, so groß und so schön das es mir fast leid getan hat die Grafikkarte umzubauen. 
Die Grafikkarte wird auch intern mit einem Rahmen verstärkt damit sie sich nicht durchbiegen kann.

Mit dem Luftkühler ist das schon ein Monster... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht nun so aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceyy (24. Januar 2020)

Moin Moin.

[FONT=&quot]GIGABYTE GeForce® RTX 2080 SUPER™ Gaming OC Rev.2.0 8GB

für 700€ , ist das ein guter Kurs für die 2080S? oder doch lieber 80€ mehr für die MSI TrioX?

Habe keine weiteren tests zu der Karte gefunden, taugt die was? war bisher immer im MSI Lager.

und würde ein PurePower11 500W in Kombination mit ryzen 5 3600 und der o.g. Karte ausreichen? lg[/FONT]


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2020)

Die 500 Watt reichen normalerweise aus.

Ich betreibe meinen 9900K und eine 2080S mit nur einem 550 Watt Netzteil und mein Strommessgerät gibt mit hierzu innerhalb von Spielen eine Leistungsaufnahme zwischen 320 und 420 Watt an. Um auf 550 Watt zu kommen muss ich schon Stresstests und Benchmarks laufen lassen und dabei auch Prozessor und Grafikkarte sehr stark übertakten.

Zu deiner Grafikkarte kann ich nichts sagen, nur war ich mit einer MSI RTX 2080 was der Trio gleich kommt sehr zufrieden. Mit meiner jetzigen Asus 2080 Super laufen mein Spiele immer noch sehr gut. Meine Grafikkarten sind aber aus dem Preisbereich von 850 Euro und entsprechend haben sie auch gute Kühler drauf, bzw. hatten vor dem Umbau auf Wasser sehr gute Luftkühler drauf.


----------



## blautemple (25. Januar 2020)

Ceyy schrieb:


> Moin Moin.
> 
> [FONT=&quot]GIGABYTE GeForce[emoji2400] RTX 2080 SUPER[emoji769] Gaming OC Rev.2.0 8GB
> 
> ...



Ja reicht locker. Ich betreibe einen 3900X + eine 2080 Ti an einem Dark Power Pro 11 550 Watt und beim zocken verbraucht der Rechner ca 400 Watt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Siriuz (25. Januar 2020)

Ceyy schrieb:


> Moin Moin.
> 
> [FONT="]GIGABYTE GeForce® RTX 2080 SUPER™ Gaming OC Rev.2.0 8GB
> 
> ...



Wieso jetzt 2080 kaufen wenn im Juli, spätestens, die 3080 rauskommt?


----------



## pietcux (25. Januar 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Wieso jetzt 2080 kaufen wenn im Juli, spätestens, die 3080 rauskommt?



Sollten wir schon in den Ampere Thread wechseln, bzw gibt es schon einen?


----------



## blautemple (25. Januar 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Wieso jetzt 2080 kaufen wenn im Juli, spätestens, die 3080 rauskommt?



Weil er die Leistung jetzt braucht vllt?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Siriuz (25. Januar 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Weil er die Leistung jetzt braucht vllt?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ja, dann versteh ich das. Trotzdem wäre das unwirtschaftlich. Klar können wir über Preise spekulieren, aber wirklich viel mehr zahlen wird er wohl nicht für eine 3080. Und wenn diese tatsächlich 30-50% mehr Leistung bringt - sollte man doch warten. Wollte schon im Dezember upgraden, warte jetzt auch ganz brav.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2020)

Mir ist meine 2080 Grafikkarte ende Dezember defekt gegangen, daher musste in meinem Fall eine neue Grafikkarte her. Für mich war es grausam mit der IGPU auskommen zu müssen und es hat sich nur um ca. 3-5 Tage gehandelt bis meine neue Grafikkarte da war. 

In diesem Sinn... wenn es sich um ein Upgrade handelt, dann ist schon Warten angesagt, aber ich denke das jemand der heute eine 2080 / Super / Ti hat nicht zwingend Upgrade wird. Denn zwar ist der Leistungsunterschied schon da, aber das Geld was dazu erneut dazu auferlegt werden muss auch.

Im Übrigem ist es auch nicht gesagt das die neuen Grafikkarten bereits im Juli raus kommen.
Das ganze kann sich auch in dem Herbst verschieben. Ein genaues Datum wann die neuen Grafikkarten erscheinen steht noch nicht fest. Zumindest was ich dazu bisher gelesen habe.


----------



## Siriuz (25. Januar 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mir ist meine 2080 Grafikkarte ende Dezember defekt gegangen, daher musste in meinem Fall eine neue Grafikkarte her. Für mich war es grausam mit der IGPU auskommen zu müssen und es hat sich nur um ca. 3-5 Tage gehandelt bis meine neue Grafikkarte da war.
> 
> In diesem Sinn... wenn es sich um ein Upgrade handelt, dann ist schon Warten angesagt, aber ich denke das jemand der heute eine 2080 / Super / Ti hat nicht zwingend Upgrade wird. Denn zwar ist der Leistungsunterschied schon da, aber das Geld was dazu erneut dazu auferlegt werden muss auch.
> 
> ...



Ja absolut steht das noch nicht ganz fest. Typischerweiße wäre es aber Juli. Selbst Herbst wäre mir egal. Ich werde dann komplett aufrüsten. Auch Intel bringt ja ihre neuen CPUs raus. Und klar, wenn deine GPU kaputt geht, kannst du diese ersetzen oder halt irgendeine billig GPU einbauen. Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst wissen. Seh oben ja deine Hardware, das ist schon was ganz feines! Hätte mir auch die gleiche GPU gekauft, hätte ich im Dezember doch aufgerüstet!


----------



## chaotium (26. Januar 2020)

Ich denke die neuen  Karten kommen wieder im Herbst, damit man das Weihnachten mitnehmen kann


----------



## IICARUS (26. Januar 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ja absolut steht das noch nicht ganz fest. Typischerweiße wäre es aber Juli. Selbst Herbst wäre mir egal. Ich werde dann komplett aufrüsten. Auch Intel bringt ja ihre neuen CPUs raus. Und klar, wenn deine GPU kaputt geht, kannst du diese ersetzen oder halt irgendeine billig GPU einbauen. Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst wissen. Seh oben ja deine Hardware, das ist schon was ganz feines! Hätte mir auch die gleiche GPU gekauft, hätte ich im Dezember doch aufgerüstet!


Die Grafikkarten sind recht teuer geworden und auch wenn die Asus jetzt mit 860 Euro etwas günstiger als meine MSI war habe ich am ende das selbe Geld ausgeben müssen, da ich ja noch den Wasserkühler dazu kaufen musste. Bei der MSI war ja direkt der Kühler auf Wasser von Werk aus drauf. Aber mit Luftkühler bekomme ich die Grafikkarte ggf. besser verkauft oder kann sie in einem unserer Rechner weiter verwenden. Da wir hier noch zwei Rechner da haben die gut eine 2080 Super gebrauchen könnten.

Mal sehen was da aus der RMA daraus wird und ob ich da Finanziell am ende noch was rein holen kann. Denn 2000 Euro innerhalb eines Jahren für Grafikkarten ist auch nicht ganz so ohne. Mein Prozessor und Wasserkühlung nicht mit eingerechnet. 

Gut meine Wasserkühlung habe ich seit Anfang 2017 verbaut, aber in den letzten Jahren habe ich da auch einiges an Geld rein gesteckt und das ganze etwas erweitert. Einiges davon ist sogar nur aus Optischen Gründen gewesen. Zum Beispiel was ich jetzt seit November in Hardtube rein gesteckt habe, da ich von Schlauch auf Hardtube umgebaut habe. Dabei hatte dieser Umbau nur mit der Optik was zu tun und nichts mit Temperaturen oder der Funktionalität. 

Gut die Schläuche waren nach 2 1/2 Jahre nicht mehr so schön, hätten aber noch 1-2 Jahre oder vielleicht auch noch länger gehalten.

Bezüglich der Grafikkarte wollte ich mich nicht verschlechtern, daher habe ich mich für die Super entschieden, die 2080 gibt es in diesem Sinn gar nicht mehr zu kaufen und selbst wenn waren sie auch nicht günstiger. Normalerweise müsste ich mit der Leistung erstmal gut auskommen, so das ich mit der nächsten Generation nicht zwingend was machen muss. Ich komme auch gut zurecht die Settings im Spiel was runter zu stellen und mein Monitor hat ja auch noch zur Not G-Sync.


----------



## openSUSE (27. Januar 2020)

Hi, habe nach länger Zeit mal wieder selbst eine Nvidia (2070S).
Ist es richtig das nvidia noch kein MSI verwendet oder ist das ein Fehler (Windows 10 nicht neu installiert)?
Ist es richtig das ein 10bit Monitor immer nur als 8bit erkannt und genutzt wird. Muss man wirklich jedes mal umstellen?


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Januar 2020)

Also ich wechsel oft zwischen 8Bit Pannel und 10Bit und es wird stets automatisch erkannt und sogar das HDR ist sofort an. Hatte hierbei noch keine Probleme. Musste das nur einmal einstellen und seitdem 1A Erkennung. 

Was meinst du mit MSI?


----------



## openSUSE (27. Januar 2020)

Message-Signaled Interrupts
 Bei mir nutzt die Nvidia Karte einen normalen Interrupt, AMD schon länger MSI.

Ich probiere mal einen anderen 10bit Monitor, zur not wird Windows mal neu installiert.

Edit: Alles im System nutzt MSI, nur Nvidia nicht. Kann ja in Ordnung sein, nur wirkt das etwas seltsam wenn man dies mach Jahren wieder sieht.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2020)

Nimm doch erstmal CRU und setze damit alles auf Basis zurück, das könnte helfen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Januar 2020)

Aloha,

Frag is an alle RTX Besitzer die einen Samsung TV am PC angestöpselt haben:


Funktioniert VRR mit euer GPU Fehlerfrei?
Suche nämlich einen TV für den Hobbyraum, möchte aber kein tearing haben :/
& der C9 ist mir zu teuer für casual gaming..


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> Frag is an alle RTX Besitzer die einen Samsung TV am PC angestöpselt haben:
> 
> ...



Nvidia unterstützt kein VRR via HDMI und damit auch aktuell keinem Fernseher. Für nen HTPCsollteman daher zu einer Radeon greifen, wenn man noch BluRays schauen will idealerweisezu einer Vega da diese noch Fluid Motion unterstützen. Zudem darfst du nicht durch einenAVR schleifen da die das alle bisher noch nicht schleifen können, erst die 20er Serie von Yamaha wird das an Board haben.


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Januar 2020)

Dann nutze doch einfach Vsync. Hast auch kein Tearing.


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nvidia unterstützt kein VRR via HDMI und damit auch aktuell keinem Fernseher. Für nen HTPCsollteman daher zu einer Radeon greifen, wenn man noch BluRays schauen will idealerweisezu einer Vega da diese noch Fluid Motion unterstützen. Zudem darfst du nicht durch einenAVR schleifen da die das alle bisher noch nicht schleifen können, erst die 20er Serie von Yamaha wird das an Board haben.



*Schade!*

Nene, im Hobbyraum steht mein Gaming-PC und ein Asus 279Q.
Ich möchte daneben einen TV aufhängen um hier und da mal eine Runde GTA5 , RDR2 etc. von der Couch aus zu zocken.
Da bleibt mir nichts anderes über als mit tearing zu leben oder Vsync einzuschlaten.
Übersehe ich was ?


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Dann nutze doch einfach Vsync. Hast auch kein Tearing.



Am Fernseher ist der Inputlag damit die Hölle, man zockt meist ja Arcadegames auf nem TV. Da ist Latenz wichtig und auf dem teuren TV das feature ungenutzt zu lassen ist eben ärgerlich, der Samsung hat nämlich eine hervorragenden Spielemodus.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> *Schade!*
> 
> Nene, im Hobbyraum steht mein Gaming-PC und ein Asus 279Q.
> Ich möchte daneben einen TV aufhängen um hier und da mal eine Runde GTA5 , RDR2 etc. von der Couch aus zu zocken.
> ...



Fastsync kannst du versuchen, macht aber oft ärger ähnlich wie enhancedsync.


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Januar 2020)

Du kannst versuchen die FPS zu limitieren aber das hat mir (Samsung) nicht geholfen und dennoch Tearing. Also Vsync musste ran. 

Zur Not muss es ja nicht nativ sein. Erstmal danke an Gurdi für die Erkenntnis. Viele TVs haben einen Scaler verbaut sodass du auch auf 1440p runter kannst wenn 2160p 60FPS zu viel für die Hardware ist. Wusste das vorher auch nicht und kannte es nur vom Monitor das es matschig wird aber der TV skaliert das sauber hoch.

Ja ich spiele auch im GameMode in UHD mit HDR. Zwar hat er dann nur noch 60Hz anstelle von 100Hz aber der InputLag ist dennoch deutlich verringert. Also keine Probleme und für einen Tv ordentlich gut.
Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2020)

Die Skaler arbeiten aber nicht zwangsläufig bei einer fixierten Auflösung, was insbesondere auch den auszugebenden Bildraten geschuldet ist. Da muss man ein wenig aufpassen. Die Interpolation an einemTV ist jedoch meist wesentlich besser alsdas was wirvon PC Monitoren kennen, daher fällt das meist kaum auf. Ich nutze beispielsweise die Navi am TV, ENTWEDER mit GPU Skalierung in UHD 60Hz mit RIS was in etwas einem DLSS Pendant dann entspricht, aber nur an nativen UHD Panels funzt, oder aber in QHD, dann aber mit 120Hz(Sync bis 100).

In QHD kann der TV nicht upscalen, da er logischerweise nicht UHD 120HZ ausgeben kann. Das ist anders als bei einem TV Signal. Da mussman ein wenig aufpassen, auch wenn man die Bittiefe anpasst ist das in der Regel fixiert und der Skaler des TV kann nicht damit arbeiten. Was jedoch geht, ist ein Upscaling des AVR da er das Bild lediglich interpoliert, aber auch hier fallen die hohen Hz Zahlen dann weg weil der AVR gibt ja dem TV sein nativ gewünschtes Signal, also be neuen TV´s dann UHD 60Hz.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. Januar 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> *Schade!*
> 
> Nene, im Hobbyraum steht mein Gaming-PC und ein Asus 279Q.
> Ich möchte daneben einen TV aufhängen um hier und da mal eine Runde GTA5 , RDR2 etc. von der Couch aus zu zocken.
> ...



könntest dir nen 2020er LG OLED kaufen


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Skaler arbeiten aber nicht zwangsläufig bei einer fixierten Auflösung, was insbesondere auch den auszugebenden Bildraten geschuldet ist. Da muss man ein wenig aufpassen. Die Interpolation an einemTV ist jedoch meist wesentlich besser alsdas was wirvon PC Monitoren kennen, daher fällt das meist kaum auf. Ich nutze beispielsweise die Navi am TV, ENTWEDER mit GPU Skalierung in UHD 60Hz mit RIS was in etwas einem DLSS Pendant dann entspricht, aber nur an nativen UHD Panels funzt, oder aber in QHD, dann aber mit 120Hz(Sync bis 100).
> 
> In QHD kann der TV nicht upscalen, da er logischerweise nicht UHD 120HZ ausgeben kann. Das ist anders als bei einem TV Signal. Da mussman ein wenig aufpassen, auch wenn man die Bittiefe anpasst ist das in der Regel fixiert und der Skaler des TV kann nicht damit arbeiten. Was jedoch geht, ist ein Upscaling des AVR da er das Bild lediglich interpoliert, aber auch hier fallen die hohen Hz Zahlen dann weg weil der AVR gibt ja dem TV sein nativ gewünschtes Signal, also be neuen TV´s dann UHD 60Hz.



Ja, das hatte ich auch vor.
1440p zocken mit 100Hz und ich bin glücklich..





RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> könntest dir nen 2020er LG OLED kaufen



Irgendwo schrieb ich doch günstig und für den Hobbyraum! 
Wobei den C9 es aktuell für € 1299,- gibt.
Ich würde vlt. sogar den B9 für 999€ --> wenn es den so irgendwo gäbe! 





IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Du kannst versuchen die FPS zu limitieren aber das hat mir (Samsung) nicht geholfen und dennoch Tearing. Also Vsync musste ran.
> 
> Zur Not muss es ja nicht nativ sein. Erstmal danke an Gurdi für die Erkenntnis. Viele TVs haben einen Scaler verbaut sodass du auch auf 1440p runter kannst wenn 2160p 60FPS zu viel für die Hardware ist. Wusste das vorher auch nicht und kannte es nur vom Monitor das es matschig wird aber der TV skaliert das sauber hoch.
> 
> ...



Welchen TV hast du denn?


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Januar 2020)

Ein älteres Modell. Den MU8009 55. Aber mir langt das mit Vsync


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2020)

> ja, das hatte ich auch vor.
> 1440p zocken mit 100Hz und ich bin glücklich..


Das muss dein Panel aber auch explizit unterstützen diese Auflösung. Abseits der Phantasiewerte vieler Hersteller ist das recht selten der Fall.


----------



## blautemple (27. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nvidia unterstützt kein VRR via HDMI und damit auch aktuell keinem Fernseher.



Stimmt nicht, Turing unterstützt, im Gegensatz zur gesamten HDMI Riege, VRR über HDMI nur muss die Gegenstelle halt auch unterstützen und das tut aktuell nur die LG OLED 9er Serie. 

AMD unterstützt nur FreeSync über HDMI was proprietär ist und nichts mit HDMI VRR zu tun hat 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2020)

Der Begriff VRR ist weder an Freesync noch an sonst etwas gebunden, es definiert lediglich die generelle Funktionalität an HDMI Ports und *kann* ein Bestandteil von HDMI 2.0b sein bzw. ist ab 2.1 verpflichtend.
Heißt auf gut deutsch, du benötigst nen TV, ne GraKa und evtl. noch ein durchschleifendes Gerät was diesen Standard unterstützen muss.

Hinzu kommt das die Radeons auch das HDR Tonemapping übernehmen via Sync. HDR und Vsync_on sind auf nem TV kaum spielbar ohne VRR, dann kommt noch die Latenz der Controller dabei und die Reaktionszeit der lahmen Glotzen dann ist essig.
Nem Konsolero mag das nicht auffallen, nem PC Gamer sehr wohl. Ich wüsste nicht das Gsync Compatibel das kann, was die Sache etwas ad absurdum führt da HDR ein zentrales Element ist an einem TV.

Haben die LG TV´s überhaupt schon das Firmwareupdate erhalten? Ich hab nichts mitbekommen dies bzgl.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Januar 2020)

@Gurdi 

Ich verstehe nicht was du meinst. Vsync HDR und UHD im GameMode erzeugen bei mir nicht Ansatzweise einen InputLag wie an der PS4. Ich spiele selbst schnelle Spiele am 1080p Moni mit 1ms gtg und muss gestehen der TV schlägt sich gut. Das bei ME:Andromeda, AC:O beide, KCD, TW3 usw. Ich bin der Meinung das ich das merken würde wenn es so dramatisch ist wie du erklärst. 
Ist net böse gemeint aber kann das leider nicht bestätigen.
Benutze ihn ja auch öfters via Maus und auch da merke ich nur die 60Hz aber das ich eine drastische Verzögerung hätte muss ich verneinen.


----------



## RX480 (28. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Haben die LG TV´s überhaupt schon das Firmwareupdate erhalten? Ich hab nichts mitbekommen dies bzgl.


KuroSamurai kann an seinem C9 bereits VRR bis 4k@60Hz-HDR nutzen trotz älterer Firmware.(mit Ti@HDMi2.0)


----------



## blautemple (28. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Begriff VRR ist weder an Freesync noch an sonst etwas gebunden, es definiert lediglich die generelle Funktionalität an HDMI Ports und *kann* ein Bestandteil von HDMI 2.0b sein bzw. ist ab 2.1 verpflichtend.
> Heißt auf gut deutsch, du benötigst nen TV, ne GraKa und evtl. noch ein durchschleifendes Gerät was diesen Standard unterstützen muss.
> 
> Hinzu kommt das die Radeons auch das HDR Tonemapping übernehmen via Sync. HDR und Vsync_on sind auf nem TV kaum spielbar ohne VRR, dann kommt noch die Latenz der Controller dabei und die Reaktionszeit der lahmen Glotzen dann ist essig.
> ...



Nö, HDMI VRR und FreeSync über HDMI ist eben nicht dasselbe und nein HDMI VRR ist auch ab HDMI 2.1 nicht verpflichtend. ALLM und ähnliches ist z.B. auch nicht verpflichtend, es gibt eben nur einen Standard der umgesetzt werden kann 

Ist klar Gurdi, wie man hier sieht schießt der Input Lag bei Nutzung von UHD + HDR brutal in die Höhe: LG C9 OLED Review (OLED55C9, OLED65C9, OLED77C9) - RTINGS.com 
AMD Karten übernehmen das Tonemapping nur wenn die komplette Kette das unterstützt, also auch das Spiel und da sieht es aktuell extrem mau aus...

Das läuft schon länger, afaik hat es dafür auch kein Firmware Update benötigt sondern nur das Treiber Update von Nvidia. Der Fernseher bietet VRR ja schon seit Release.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht was du meinst. Vsync HDR und UHD im GameMode erzeugen bei mir nicht Ansatzweise einen InputLag wie an der PS4. Ich spiele selbst schnelle Spiele am 1080p Moni mit 1ms gtg und muss gestehen der TV schlägt sich gut. Das bei ME:Andromeda, AC:O beide, KCD, TW3 usw. Ich bin der Meinung das ich das merken würde wenn es so dramatisch ist wie du erklärst.
> Ist net böse gemeint aber kann das leider nicht bestätigen.
> Benutze ihn ja auch öfters via Maus und auch da merke ich nur die 60Hz aber das ich eine drastische Verzögerung hätte muss ich verneinen.



Naja das sind jetzt aber auch nicht unbedingt schnelle Spiele. Bis auf ACO wirst du auch in keinem HDR haben meine ich oder? Nur weildein TV HDR hat,heist esja nicht dass das auch aktiv ist in dem Spiel.

Das Vsync in vielen Bereichen "reicht" ist schlicht ein anderes Thema.Es geht ja prinzipiell um den Adaptive Sync oder wie es am TV nun heist "Variabel Refresh Rate".

Hinzu kommt halb auch noch das du in einigen Games, wie z.B. bei ACO dann auch FS2 verwenden kannst,womit man zusätzlich nochmals ein schon deutlich verbesserte HDR Darstellung hat.


@RX: Wie hat er das getestet? Ist die Firmware denn jetzt schon ausgerollt worden für die LG Panels? Wenn ja,geht dann auch LFC?

Ich merke den Unterschied in Forza Horizon 4 schon deutlich muss ich sagen, auch in Street Fighter macht sich Latenz schnell bemerkbar.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2020)

> > > Ist klar Gurdi, wie man hier sieht schießt der Input Lag bei Nutzung von UHD + HDR brutal in die Höhe: LG C9 OLED Review (OLED55C9, OLED65C9, OLED77C9) - RTINGS.com



PCGH hat das ganze mit ner Hochgeschwindigkeitskamera gemessen und die Ergebnisse waren mehr als deutlich.
 Das ist im allgemeinen einkomplexes Thema noch derzeit, mit irgendwelchen Zweizeilern und Pseudotests kommt man da nicht weiter, sry.

Dein verlinkter Testschreibt selbst, wenn du es mal lesen würdest,



> he LG C9 has outstanding low SDR input lag in 'Game' mode. In 'PC' mode, the input lag is higher than the C8, which is somewhat strange. With the latest firmware (05.30.31) we measured a higher input lag with 4k @ 60Hz + HDR signals. This is fine for most people, but may be disappointing for fast-paced HDR games. This is strange, and we expect it to be reduced in a future firmware update.



um dann anschließend auf wundersame Weisefestzustellen



> We've retested the input lag on the same firmware (03.50.31) and found the 4k @ 60Hz + HDR input lag is in the same ballpark as the other resolutions (around 13ms). We don't know why our previous measurements were higher, as we did confirm them twice. We've also updated the 1440p @ 60Hz input lag with this latest firmware.



Sry, aber mit Verlaub. Das ist einfach quatsch! Der Inputlag mit aktiviertem HDR kann nicht gleich sein dem von SDR.Das sollte eigentlich einem Fachportal auch klar sein. Den Unterschied merkt man selbst ohne Messungen. Da lagwohl schlicht kein HDR vor in dem Test,anders ist das nicht zu erklären.

So lange dürfte VRRda auch noch nicht vernünftig drauf funktionieren wenn ich das hier lese:


> Update 11/27/2019: The C9 is now compatible with recent NVIDIA G-SYNC graphics cards, and is officially certified as G-SYNC compatible.
> 
> Update 12/12/2019: We retested the C9 with the latest firmware, and it no longer flickers when in Game Mode on an Xbox One with HDR and the variable refresh rate feature enabled.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Januar 2020)

AC:O 2x, ME:A, FarCry5, SWJ:FO etc. Ich nutze dies schon keine Angst und es läuft. Und Spiele die „hektisch“ sind laufen sowieso am Monitor. Kann sein das es „drastisch“ ist aber ich merke an den Spielen die ich am Tv Spiele keinen Unterschied zum Monitor außer das die Bildqualität weitaus besser ist am TV. 

An sich auch net wichtig weil ich zufrieden bin  aber wollte es nur mal etwas relativieren das es nicht ganz so kritisch ist wie es sich raus liest. 

Lg


----------



## RX480 (28. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @RX: Wie hat er das getestet? Ist die Firmware denn jetzt schon ausgerollt worden für die LG Panels? Wenn ja,geht dann auch LFC?


Zwecks LFC müsstest Du Ihn selbst fragen per PN, falls Er hier net mitliest.(Hz=2x Fps=?)
Das war noch ne älter Firmware bei IHM als in US.
Er hat das Funzen in RDR2 und bei XYZ bestätigt, als ich Ihn in gefragt habe.
(gerade in RDR2 kommt man ja unter die 60fps und würde ohne VRR Tearing haben)


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> AC:O 2x, ME:A, FarCry5, SWJ:FO etc. Ich nutze dies schon keine Angst und es läuft. Und Spiele die „hektisch“ sind laufen sowieso am Monitor. Kann sein das es „drastisch“ ist aber ich merke an den Spielen die ich am Tv Spiele keinen Unterschied zum Monitor außer das die Bildqualität weitaus besser ist am TV.
> 
> An sich auch net wichtig weil ich zufrieden bin  aber wollte es nur mal etwas relativieren das es nicht ganz so kritisch ist wie es sich raus liest.
> 
> Lg



Das ist ja die Hauptsache das du mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden bist, besser als Konsole ist das alle mal.
Wie gesagt, das Vsync ja nein oder braucht man AdaptvieSync scheint auch ein wenig eine Glaubensfrage zu sein in so Foren.Manche merken einen deutlichen Unterschied,manche merken überhaupt keinen.

Fakt ist aber: Die summierte Latenz aus Vsync+HDR+TV+Gamepad via Funk ist ne andere Größenordnung als einem eigentlichen Desktop PC. Die vermeintlichen 13ms aus dem Rtings Test sind Phantasiewerte die nichts mit Gaming zu tun haben.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Januar 2020)

Das stimmt alles und vielleicht bin ich langsam alt das ich sowas nicht mehr so sehr wahrnehme  

Es ist immer wieder eine Wucht halt nativ UHD mit 60FPS auf 10Bit und ggf. mit HDR. Das muss mir erstmal langweilig werden und dann kommt ein neuer Tv.
Spiele eben KCD und es sieht super aus. Nur das Schlößerknacken ist der größte Scheiß an Gameplay was ich in letzter Zeit so sah


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2020)

So oder So,ob mit oder ohne Sync. Aktuelle TV´s sind schon ne andere Hausnummer als das was wir noch vor 2-3Jahren hatten.Die GameModes, LowLatencyMode,starkem Kontrast und Co. Perfekt sind die Dinger aber auch nicht. Die KI Algorithmen die teilweise verwendet werden haben durchaus Fehler, auch wenn man es ohne genaue Betrachtung meist nicht merkt.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Januar 2020)

Ja wenn ich noch an mein HD Ready TV denke in der Studentenwohnung(Bungalow eher) war. Aber war auch geil, XBox 360 und Halo zusammen gesuchtet. Heute würde ich nichts mehr erkennen. Auch wenn ich manchmal das Gefühl habe das zocken früher etwas mehr Laune gemacht hat  Wenn das Tv Signal nur endlich mal auch in UHD kommen würde. 

Nur nebenbei, hast du nicht wegen deinem AVR auch erhöhten InputLag?


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ja wenn ich noch an mein HD Ready TV denke in der Studentenwohnung(Bungalow eher) war. Aber war auch geil, XBox 360 und Halo zusammen gesuchtet. Heute würde ich nichts mehr erkennen. Auch wenn ich manchmal das Gefühl habe das zocken früher etwas mehr Laune gemacht hat  Wenn das Tv Signal nur endlich mal auch in UHD kommen würde.
> 
> Nur nebenbei, hast du nicht wegen deinem AVR auch erhöhten InputLag?



Der AVR läuft separat.Ich gehe mit zwei Kabeln aus dem PC raus, HDMI 2.1Kabel an AVR für 192er Audioauflösung und die Digitalen Codes.Der AV schleift auch dann das Bild zum TV. Zum zocken schalte ich auf den DP Ausgang der via Adapterkabel dann direkt an den TV geht, von hieraus schleift dann der TV das Audiosignal zum AVR.

Das blöde dabei, es geht nicht Sync und 192xHz auf einmal weil mein AV(wieauch alle anderen bisher) kein VRR kann. Mit etwas Glück gibt es das evtl. in nem Firmwareupdate für den AVR, dann könnte ich mir die doppelte Anbindung sparen. Ich sag ja, kompliziertes Thema das alles ans laufen zu kriegen.

Bevor du fragst,ich schleife nicht immer durch den TV weil, tada....er dann max 48xHz als Audiosignal überträgt und völlig absurderweise auch nur Dolbycodecs und keine DTS. Die Codecs spielen beim zocken keine große Rolle(obwohl man im Idealfall mit zugekauftem Atmoscodec auch ein Digitales Audiosignal übertragen könnte, das aber auch nur bei einer Hand voll spielen.Forza z.B.kann das)


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Januar 2020)

Heute vor 4 Wochen habe ich meine defekte Karte an Caseking geschickt, ein-zwei Tage später kam die eMail das sie die zu Asus schicken. Seit dem keine weiteren Infos. Bin gespannt wie lange das dauert.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Januar 2020)

Meine ist seit fast 3 Wochen an mein Händler raus und seither habe ich auch nichts mehr gehört.
Aus Erfahrung her dauert es normalerweise 4-6 Wochen wenn es schnell geht. 

Mit 4 bis 8 Wochen kannst daher gut rechnen.
In einem Fall mit Mindfactory hat es 3 1/2 Monate gedauert.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Januar 2020)

War also schon richtig (wenn auch teuer) mir eine neue Karte zu kaufen. Würde Amok laufen wenn ich 1-2 Monate (oder länger) nur die iGPU hätte.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Januar 2020)

Deshalb habe ich mir meine neue Asus 2080S gekauft und die alte werde ich dann je nachdem was ich zurück erhalte verkaufen und versuchen so ein Teil des Geldes für die neue Grafikkarte wieder rein zu bekommen. Empfand es schon grausam die Zeit abzuwarten wo meine neue Grafikkarte geliefert wurde und dann Samstags nicht mehr zugestellt wurde und ich bis zum Montag warten musste.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Januar 2020)

Kenne ich nur zu gut. Heiligabend ja der Defekt, dann auch noch 2 Feierertage wo ja keiner Arbeitet  Ein Alptraum für mich.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Januar 2020)

Habe wir was gemeinsam... bei mir war es an Silvester.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2020)

Bei so was würd ich ausrasten. Mit Alternate hab ich bisher aber eigentlich immer ne gute Lösung gefunden wenn so was war.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Januar 2020)

Über Alternate habe ich momentan eine SSD auf RMA zurück gesendet, da Samsung hier 5 Jahre Garantie vergibt und ich sie erst seit 9 Monate da hatte. Da warte ich mittlerweile auch schon die 3 Woche, aber ich habe genug SSDs verbaut und so eilt es in diesem Fall nicht.

Die Grafikkarte habe ich aber nicht über Alternate, daher bin ich gespannt wie es hier laufen wird. Bei der Grafikkarte habe ich aber auch sorge das sie Probleme bereiten, da ich sie schon mal auf hatte um WLP und Pads zu tauschen. MSi verweigert zwar in so einem Fall keine Garantieleistung, aber man kennt es ja das manche Hersteller hier dann ggf. nach einem Grund suchen um nichts machen zu müssen. Zumindest hoffe ich das beste und bisher habe ich noch keine Nachricht zurück erhalten, weshalb es bisher noch nicht schlecht aussieht.

Im Lieferumfang der Grafikkarte befand sich sogar eine Tube WLP und ein kompletter Schraubensatz, daher habe ich auch die Schrauben ausgetauscht damit es nicht direkt auffällt das ich die Grafikkarte bereits mal zerlegt hatte. Der Defekt ist aber von der Grafikkarte entstanden, damit habe ich ehe nichts zu tun und das werden sie auch normalerweise ersehen können.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Januar 2020)

SSD wäre bei mir auch nicht soooooo das Problem, zur Not käme wieder eine HDD mehr rein. Aber Grafikkarten sind in der Regel Rar, ein Stück mehr haben die wenigsten verbaut


----------



## IICARUS (28. Januar 2020)

Habe genug SSDs verbaut, habe keine HDDs mehr verbaut. Im letztem Jahr habe ich immer wieder wenn ein gutes Angebot da war eine neue gekauft um von meinen HDDs weg zu kommen. Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich im Grunde gar nicht vor mir eine neue zu kaufen, aber bei einem Angebot mit nur 120 Euro für eine Samsung 860 EVO was normalerweise an die 150-160 Euro kostet habe ich mich nicht zurück halten können und habe damit meine letzte HDD mit 1TB ersetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die defekte ist auch eine 860 EVO mit 1 TB, aber als M.2 Format.
Kaufe Grundsätzlich aber nur SSD von Samsung (keine QVO).


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Januar 2020)

Ja Nett.
Aber ich kann mithalten 
Samsung 970 Evo 256 GB, Windows und Programme
Samsung 960 Evo 1 TB, Spiele
Samsung 850 Pro 1 TB, Spiele
Samsung 830 Pro 256 GB, meistens leer, das war mal die Windows SSD, will sie aber auch nicht ausbauen
WD Velociraptor 1 TB (meine einzige verbaute HDD) für Sicherung

So nun aber genug von SSD und HDD, bitte wieder zurück zum Thema


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2020)

Hab auch vier SSD´s


----------



## EyRaptor (29. Januar 2020)

Heyo zusammen,

gibt es denn inzwischen Irgendeine Möglichkeit, um die OC Limitierungen der Turing Karten zu umgehen?
Hab jetzt auch eine gtx 1650 Super und würde der schon mal gerne ordentlich die Sporen geben.


----------



## IphoneBenz (29. Januar 2020)

Was meinst du? Was möchtest du umgehen? BIOS Mod ist seit Pascal tot.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Januar 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Heyo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es denn inzwischen Irgendeine Möglichkeit, um die OC Limitierungen der Turing Karten zu umgehen?
> Hab jetzt auch eine gtx 1650 Super und würde der schon mal gerne ordentlich die Sporen geben.



Bei NV kannst du lediglich Flashen und das meist auch nur in der Kartenfamilie des Herstellers selbst. Die Erfolge daraus stehen aber gerade bei den kleinen Karten in keinem Verhältnis.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (29. Januar 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Heyo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es denn inzwischen Irgendeine Möglichkeit, um die OC Limitierungen der Turing Karten zu umgehen?
> Hab jetzt auch eine gtx 1650 Super und würde der schon mal gerne ordentlich die Sporen geben.



Angeblich kann man auch shunts brücken um den Karten eine geringer Leistungsaufnahme vorzugaukeln. Aber wirklich "tunen" kann man da nicht. Je nachdem bist du aber möglicherweise bereits nahe am Limit. Bei 2.1ghz ist meistens schluss.


----------



## IphoneBenz (29. Januar 2020)

Nimm den Afterburner und mach OC Scan und übernehme das. Power und Templimit auf max und du hast dein OC. Mehr wirst du mit dieser GPU eh nicht bekommen.


----------



## EyRaptor (29. Januar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Nimm den Afterburner und mach OC Scan und übernehme das. Power und Templimit auf max und du hast dein OC. Mehr wirst du mit dieser GPU eh nicht bekommen.



Das ist aber irgendwie verdammt langweilig 
Hatte gehofft dass evtl. schon mehr oc Möglichkeiten gefunden wurden.

Flüssigmetall hab ich bereits auf die Shunts aufgetragen, allerdings nur spärlich.
Hat das Powerlimit anscheinend um etwa 10% verschoben.
Der Kühler der Karte ist allerdings crap und meine universellen GPU Kühler (Morpheus, Accelero Extreme, Ek GPU Velocity) passen alle nicht.

Das ist die Karte
Gainward GeForce GTX 1650 SUPER Pegasus OC ab €'*'171,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
und so hab ich jetzt zumindest mal den Lüfter gewechselt.

Edit: 
Vram OC scheint am allermeisten zu bringen.
@stock ist die GPU in Witcher 3 bei 1920 mhz und mit oc etwa bei 2020-40 mhz.
Vram geht aber auf 1825 (In GPU-Z) oder +1300mhz nach MSI Afterburners rechnung 
In meiner Witcher 3 Testszene sind die avg fps so um 10% von 45,7 auf 50,4 gestiegen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (29. Januar 2020)

Naja die GPU ist an sich schon langweilig.
Wenn aus Jux was machen willst informiere dich über Mods aber ob es das Wert ist. Dann hätte es auch eine 1660S getan. Nicht böse gemeint 

Der Bauer hatte mal ein Video zu ShountMods und was es bringt. Ich denke mal wenn du via Afterburner das maximale raus holst ist dann auch Ende der Fahnenstange mit der Karte.


----------



## EyRaptor (29. Januar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Naja die GPU ist an sich schon langweilig.
> Wenn aus Jux was machen willst informiere dich über Mods aber ob es das Wert ist. Dann hätte es auch eine 1660S getan. Nicht böse gemeint



Kann man so sehen.
Einen unterschied ob sich der Aufwand bei dieser oder jenen Karte eher lohnt, gibt es bei mir nicht 
Die 1650S ist es eben geworden, weil es gut in die Reihe der günstigeren NV Karten meiner Sammlung passt.
750ti -> 960 -> 1050ti -> 1650S 

Ich sammle von NV und AMD jeweils den Big Chip und eine günstige kleine Version jeder Generation


----------



## IphoneBenz (29. Januar 2020)

Jo wie gesagt das war keine Offense oder so. 
Aber ich würde behaupten du weist schon was so geht mit GPUs und so viel mehr geht dann auch nicht mehr. 
BIOS Mods sind ja leider seit Pascal tot und Software OC brauch ich dir sicher nichts erzählen.  

Ich denke mal mit Software OC holst du schon alles aus der Karte raus.

Ansonsten hol den Lötkolben raus und ran an den Speck. Bei der Karte ja kein Problem wenn es mal schief geht


----------



## RX480 (30. Januar 2020)

Eigentlich sollte es ja bei allen 1650s die selbe ID sein.
Vllt. geht dann das Bios von der ASUS mit 132W.
VGA Bios Collection: Asus GTX 1650 Super 4 GB | TechPowerUp
Die Lüftersteuerung müsste man sich anschauen, weil die Asus 2 Fans hat.
(da könnte man evtl. die beiden Fans in dem Bild direkt an der Graka betreiben)


----------



## Gurdi (30. Januar 2020)

Naja das PCB sollte ja auch irgendwo passen.


----------



## RX480 (30. Januar 2020)

Du hast Recht, könnte ein Problem sein. Leider gibts von Gainward/Palit aber nix mit Dualfan,
falls Asus sehr abweichende Komponenten verbaut.
(OT: aber z.Bsp. Dragon+Pulse auf Nitro ging auch, man steckt halt net drin)


----------



## EyRaptor (30. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, könnte ein Problem sein. Leider gibts von Gainward/Palit aber nix mit Dualfan,
> falls Asus sehr abweichende Komponenten verbaut.
> (OT: aber z.Bsp. Dragon+Pulse auf Nitro ging auch, man steckt halt net drin)



Lüftersteuerung spielt bei der Karte im aktuellen Zustand eh keine Rolle mehr 
Der originale Lüfter ist abmontiert und der Noctua hängt konstant an 7 Volt.


----------



## RX480 (30. Januar 2020)

Bei Nilssohn@2070 gabs beim Wechsel von Dualfan auf Triplefan-Bios mal kurze Zucker in der Lüfterkurve.
Von daher könnte Sowas auch auftreten, mal abgesehen von evtl.Diff. bei den Spawas, die ein Flashen
unmöglich machen könnten.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Schreib doch mal dem Händler, Er soll sich Zeit lassen und Dich auf ne 3070 downgraden.(x)
> Da brauchste dann net extra verkaufen um mal A zu testen.
> 
> (x) Ein Gutschein für ne MSi RTX 3070 Trio wäre doch net schlecht.


Habe heute Rückantwort erhalten und damit hatte ich  im Grunde schon gerechnet.

Aber ich bin mit dem Ergebnis dennoch sehr zufrieden, denn so habe ich zumindest ein Teil für meine neue Grafikkarte wieder rein bekommen. Und zwar werden mir von den 970 Euro was ich mal bezahlt habe 670 Euro zurück erstattet. Die neue Grafikkarte hat 860 + 120 Euro gekostet und so habe ich am ende nur 300 Euro drauf gezahlt. Ich muss auch den Kühler dazu rechnen den bei der MSI war ja bereits eines von Werk drauf, weshalb sie etwas mehr als andere 2080 Grafikkarten gekostet hatte.

Das ist mir am ende auch lieber als irgendein Ersatz mit dem ich nichts anfangen hätte können und im Verkauf noch ein zusätzlicher Verlust bedeutet hätte. Denn ein Ersatz hätte sich auch auf diese 670 Euro bezogen.


----------



## RX480 (30. Januar 2020)

Wenn Du´s verkraften kannst und damit zügig abschliessen, hats ja auch sein Gutes.
Trotzdem krass wie die gute Seahawk vom Händler bewertet wird.
Ne Wiederbeschaffung wäre nähmlich viel teurer:
MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X ab €'*'841,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Bei Sowas könnte mal  der Verbraucherschutz seinem Namen alle Ehre machen.
(man müsste nur Zeit und Nerven für Sowas haben)


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2020)

Was anderes bleibt mir ja nicht übrig, denn sonst müsste ich ja Rechtlich dagegen angehen und dazu habe ich keine Interesse.

Selbst schreiben sie ja:


> Der Hersteller teilte uns in diesem Fall mit, dass eine Reparatur unwirtschaftlich sei bzw. die Lieferung eines gleichwertigen Ersatzgerätes nicht möglich wäre. Daher wurde uns seitens des Herstellers eine Gutschrift übermittelt, die sich aus der durchschnittlichen Lebenserwartung des Produkts *und der Nutzungsdauer* berechnet.



Kenne ich aber auch von anderen Händler, daher ist mir dies nicht neu.


----------



## RX480 (30. Januar 2020)

Da ist man wohl bei Amazon besser dran.
OT: A hat für seine R7 den Neupreis zurück bekommen.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2020)

Oder bei einem Hersteller wo man selbst mit abwickeln kann.
MSI wickelt die Garantie nur über dem Händler.

Zum Beispiel mein Dell Monitor, habe innerhalb von nur 48 Stunden ein neuen Monitor als Austausch bekommen.
Den Monitor hatte ich sogar als B-Ware 270 Euro günstiger gekauft gehabt.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2020)

Forum spinnt... daher gelöscht...


----------



## RX480 (30. Januar 2020)

Krass, 
die verkaufen gerade die Seahawk im Outlet für die 670€:
MSI GeForce RTX 2080 SEA HAWK EK X, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI, USB-C
(kann natürlich Zufall sein)


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (30. Januar 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Oder bei einem Hersteller wo man selbst mit abwickeln kann.
> MSI wickelt die Garantie nur über dem Händler.
> 
> Zum Beispiel mein Dell Monitor, habe innerhalb von nur 48 Stunden ein neuen Monitor als Austausch bekommen.
> Den Monitor hatte ich sogar als B-Ware 270 Euro günstiger gekauft gehabt.



Ich habe auch das Gefühl das es vor allem bei GPUs so gehandhabt wird. Bei unterschiedlichsten Dingen habe ich bisher entweder vollen Preis zurückbekommen oder Ersatz. Bei einem Freund gabs sogar mal ein Upgrade als das Gerät so nicht mehr existierte.
Da könnten sich die GPU Hersteller mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2020)

Habe schon immer ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht sobald die Garantie über dem Händler läuft.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (31. Januar 2020)

ist AMPERE verfügbar oder 4900x?!
will endlich aufrüsten


----------



## hks1981 (31. Januar 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> ist AMPERE verfügbar oder 4900x?!
> will endlich aufrüsten



Ja beides zu haben! Ampere das Spitzenmodell kostet 299€ und ist ab sofort bei Lidl und Aldi zu haben und 4900x gibt es exklusiv bei Kaufland. Die ersten 100 Käufer bekommen auch noch Waschpulver und Taschentücher kostenlos dazu.


----------



## IphoneBenz (1. Februar 2020)

Hab mir eben RDR2 geladen. Spielt ihr eher über Vulkan oder Dx? Was sind denn so die größten Leistungsfresser? 1080p ist gemeint, Freundin mag das net da darf ich net an den Tv


----------



## EyRaptor (1. Februar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Hab mir eben RDR2 geladen. Spielt ihr eher über Vulkan oder Dx? Was sind denn so die größten Leistungsfresser? 1080p ist gemeint, Freundin mag das net da darf ich net an den Tv



Ich hab das Spiel zwar nicht, aber evtl. könnte das Video dabei helfen.
RDR2 Einstellungne optimieren -> YouTube

Außerdem hab ich von Microstutter unter Vulkan (oder doch DX12?) gelesen, keine Ahnung ob das schon gefixt wurde.


----------



## IphoneBenz (1. Februar 2020)

Jo das heftig wie viel das ist. Na dann ran an den Speck 

TAA verhunzt das Bild ja mal richtig. Oder verstehe ich die Einstellung net? Bin jetzt bei FXAA und es wirkt alles schärfer. Ich muss einfach mal weiter testen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Februar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Jo das heftig wie viel das ist. Na dann ran an den Speck
> 
> TAA verhunzt das Bild ja mal richtig. Oder verstehe ich die Einstellung net? Bin jetzt bei FXAA und es wirkt alles schärfer. Ich muss einfach mal weiter testen.



das TAA macht nen super Job bei der Unterdrückung von jeglichem Kantenflimmern

aber was da an Details weggebügelt wrd is einfach nur traurig


----------



## IphoneBenz (1. Februar 2020)

Ja das ist echt krass. FXAA mit 4xMSAA sieht da um einiges besser aus. Aber ich denke ich werde da in UHD spielen müssen und die Einstellungen neu einstellen. Auf 1080p kann ich mir das net geben.


----------



## IphoneBenz (3. Februar 2020)

Naja RDR2 wartet erstmal. KCD interessiert  mich da atm mehr. Also erstmal wieder KCD.

Hatte da so meine Probleme in UHD mit KCD und habe stets probiert aber die Lastwechsel in den Game sind oft so hart das ich auf Mittel musste weil gerade der Regen einfach extrem Leistung frisst. Da kam mir der Gedanke wo wir mit Gurdi etc. über Scaling geredet haben. 1440p Auflösung mit 40% Nachschärfen über GE und siehe da. Alles Ultra Hoch und ich bin der Meinung das es kaum Unterschied gibt. Klar sehe ich was (hab mich vor den Tv gesetzt und gesucht) aber im Spielfluss nicht wahrnehmbar und der Unterschied von Mittel zu Ultra ist einfach zu hoch das ich zum ersten Mal auf nativ UHD verzichte. Schöne Sache und echt danke Gurdi das du mich auf diese Gedanken gebracht hast. War eher gegen solchen scaling Kram aber das klappt super. 
Nur die Frage wäre noch lass ich den TV das scaling machen oder über die GPU? Im Nvidia Treiber gibt es ja jetzt GPU Scaling aber habe null Ahnung was wie wo ich da tun muss. Vielleicht weiß es ja jemand  

Lg Chris

Edit: Sry Doppel. War etwas zu euphorisch gerade. Grafik super nun und Mod läuft.


----------



## RX480 (3. Februar 2020)

WaterPhysic auf 0,25 und Treetesselation OFF sollte man bei aller Ultra-Euphorie trotzdem anwenden.
dito Kantenglättung bei Reflektionen, um nur Sinnvolle herauszugreifen ohne große opt. Einbuße


----------



## IphoneBenz (3. Februar 2020)

Sorry nicht RDR2 sondern KCD. Sorry ändere es im Post oben.

RDR2 interessiert die Freundin nicht deswegen wollte ich es auf 1080p spielen aber das sieht einfach mies aus. Brauch nen 2. TV  Naja habe ich zumindest schon mal ein Grund für den LG


----------



## RX480 (3. Februar 2020)

Ok,
dann Missverständnis von mir.

Viel Spass!


----------



## IphoneBenz (3. Februar 2020)

Naja eher von mir schwammig ausgedrückt im Post oben. Hab es geändert. 

Und ja bei RDR2 hast recht. Da muss ich noch ein wenig arbeiten an den Settings.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Februar 2020)

Was bedeutet denn KDC? 

Hab am WE probehalber nochmal mit DX12 getestet. Scheint besser zu laufen als zum Release. Hab da keinerlei Probleme (mehr) mit Stuttering und im Schnitt 10 FPS mehr als unter Vulkan.


----------



## IphoneBenz (3. Februar 2020)

KCD. Kingdom Come Deliverance. Hatte mich mal verschrieben und seitdem macht die Autokorrektur immer KDC draus.  bin eben am Handy deswegen.

Kann ich bestätigen finde auch das DX12 besser läuft als Vulkan aber habe es nur kurz getestet. Nichts worauf man was geben sollte.


----------



## RX480 (3. Februar 2020)

Bei RDR2 muss man doch in der xml erstmal AC aktivieren, wenn man Vulkan nimmt.
Dann sehen die Framtimes auch net mehr so komisch aus.


----------



## IphoneBenz (3. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei RDR2 muss man doch in der xml erstmal AC aktivieren, wenn man Vulkan nimmt.
> Dann sehen die Framtimes auch net mehr so komisch aus.



Was ist AC?


----------



## RX480 (3. Februar 2020)

Async Compute,
steht wohl auch in der xml ausgeschrieben da.

In DX12 ist AC default ON.

Vermutlich wird dann ne Menge Postprocessing Ressourcenschonend per AC erledigt.
(geht nur bei Turing gut, mit Pascal net so)


----------



## IphoneBenz (3. Februar 2020)

Alles klar danke. Werd ich mal probieren. 

Btw jetzt wo ich merke das auch nicht nativ Super ist reicht die ti ja für fast jedes Game auf Ultra. Aber finde wohl dennoch ein Grund für Ampere. Der LG liegt auch schon Wochen im Warenkorb aber habe einfach Angst das sich die Standards dann in eine Richtung entwickeln welche mich benachteiligen könnten. Mag es eigentlich nicht bei TVs die erste Gen zu kaufen aber das Vsync mit den ewigen Rockstable Settings finden nervt auch langsam. Gerade RDR2 wird ein Graus bei den ganzen Settings.


----------



## RX480 (3. Februar 2020)

Vermutlich wird zumindestens in 7nm+ Ampere schneller sein als RDNA2. Dafür wäre der LG schon richtig.

Andererseits könnte man warten, ob LG sich auch für AMD-VRR öffnet.
Dann könntest Du mit Deinem guten Chip in aller Ruhe abwarten bis die 5nm Gen rauskommt so ca. Ende 21.

Als PC-Moni wird wohl DSC von Asus demnächst kommen. Das funzt auch noch mit Deiner Graka.
Da hätte man preiswert 120Hz mit 60fps verdoppelt und HDR10 RGB 4:4:4.
ASUS to release its XG438Q 43-inch 120Hz UHD HDR monitor for 1199 euros
(auch kompatibel mit beiden Graka-Herstellern, falls es denn Überraschungen in der Performance gibt)
Wenn jetzt Einer sagt, HDR600 wäre net genug, dann kann ich nur sagen "verblitz Dir net die Augen",
reicht mir im Arbeitszi. am PC dicke aus. Im hellen Wozi wäre HDR1000 das Minimum.


----------



## IphoneBenz (3. Februar 2020)

Ach das ist alles ein hin und her. Ich warte mal noch ab. Bin ja zufrieden und das Scaling was ich für mich entdeckt habe hilft da auch ungemein sich etwas Zeit zu lassen. Manchmal spiele ich eher als wäre es ein Bench anstatt einfach mal zu spielen und das ist net gut für mich. 

Zwecks Monitor klingt auch gut. An sich ist das ja alles Top was ich habe und meistens bilde ich mir wohl eher Defizite ein als das es wirklich welche sind. 

Genieße gerade nur einfach die Freiheit eben und solange es noch geht sollte man es nutzen. Irgendwann  muss ich ja auch mal was für die Spezies tun


----------



## onlygaming (4. Februar 2020)

Hi dumme Frage ich habe ein Problem mit Surround, vorweg es hat schon funktioniert!

Also ich habe seit neustem 3 Monitore

1 LG 1080p (Mitte) (direkt per HDMI Verbunden)
1 Samsung Sync Master 1080p (Links sowie rechts) (Einer direkt per DVI verbunden, der andere per Displayport auf HDMI Adapter auf DVI) (Ich weiß ihr denkt jetzt es liegt daran, aber es hat ja schon funktioniert)



Ich hatte die Monitor schon im Surround laufen mit 5760 x 1080 als Auflösung. 

Das habe ich dann wieder deaktiviert. Heute wollte ich es wieder aktivieren nun steht mir aber nur noch 5040x1080 irgendwas zur Verfügung.

Interessanterweise ist es wenn ich ein 2 Mointor Setup mache ist es genau der LG (also direkt per HDMI) durch welchen die Auflösung von 3840 auf 3360 irgendwas runter geht. (Also im 2 Monitor Surround) Wähle ich die beiden Samsung kommt ganz normal 3840x1080 raus. Jemand eine Idee warum es vor ein paar Tagen noch lief und jetzt nicht mehr? Alle Monitore laufen während ich in dem Surround Einstellungen bin mit 1080p nativ.

Danke für die Hilfe im Vorraus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe den Treiber heute schon aktualisiert und gebracht hat es nichts.


----------



## ShirKhan (4. Februar 2020)

Ohne das geschilderte Problem zu kennen (habe selbst korrekt funktionierende 5040x1050, 3x DVI per Adapterkabel auf Displayport) würde ich den Treiber mal komplett runterwerfen und neu installieren. Zuerst Neuinstallation (nicht Aktualisierung) im Treiber-Setup versuchen, wenn das nicht hilft, ggf. DDU ranlassen.

Edit: Sicher, dass deine Frage im Turing Laberthread gut aufgehoben ist?


----------



## onlygaming (4. Februar 2020)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Ohne das geschilderte Problem zu kennen (habe selbst korrekt funktionierende 5040x1050, 3x DVI per Adapterkabel auf Displayport) würde ich den Treiber mal komplett runterwerfen und neu installieren. Zuerst Neuinstallation (nicht Aktualisierung) im Treiber-Setup versuchen, wenn das nicht hilft, ggf. DDU ranlassen.
> 
> Edit: Sicher, dass deine Frage im Turing Laberthread gut aufgehoben ist?



Danke für deinen Tipp werde ich mal probieren! 

Ich weiß nicht es ist halt nicht Turing Spezifisch und einen Nvidia Surround Thread habe ich im gegensatz zum Eyefinity nicht gefunden ^^


----------



## gaussmath (6. Februar 2020)

Zwei Runs Zombie Army 4 Built-in Benchmark. Einmal mit 4k und einmal mit 720p. Ultra Preset, AC on, FidelityFX Sharpening on. Die Spikes kommen von der CPU. Insgesamt  müssen Rebellion und Nvidia noch was nachlegen, denn die Frametimes in 4k sind eher so meh...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch ein Video.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wGhyF7dNxOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orca113 (6. Februar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen, wollte keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen dafür:

Mir war als hätte ich die Tage hier auf der Pcgh Seite was gelesen von einem Tool das den Nvdia Treiber verschlankt und selbstständig nach einem neuen Treiber sucht usw... kann mir einer sagen wo ich das finde? Also ein kleines Programm das den Nvidia Treiber von unnötigem Ballast befreit usw.


----------



## IphoneBenz (7. Februar 2020)

NVCleanstall: Konfigurations-Tool für Geforce-Treiber

Zufällig sowas ? 

Lg


----------



## orca113 (7. Februar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> NVCleanstall: Konfigurations-Tool für Geforce-Treiber
> 
> Zufällig sowas ?
> 
> Lg



Hallo, ja genau das war der Artikel und das war das Tool. Ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich bei dir.


----------



## RX480 (9. Februar 2020)

@Iphonebenz
Die DSC-Monis sind im Handel: hat HisN gerade in ner Kaufberatung gepostet
144Hz
ASUS ROG Swift PG43UQ, LED-Monitor schwarz, AuraSync, Adaptive-Sync, HDR, UltraHD
120Hz
ASUS XG438Q, LED-Monitor schwarz, 120 Hz, UltraHD, HDR, AMD Free Sync 2
(soll lt. Bewertung gut mit NV funzen)


----------



## IphoneBenz (9. Februar 2020)

Super. Nur die Preise...da lege ich lieber was drauf für den LG. Und der Samsung landet im Pc Zimmer. Bin echt eher mehr im WZ auf dem Sofa wenn ich mal zocke  für das bisschen 1080p Gaming (LOL, CSGO, KF2) reicht das.

Danke dennoch aber ich zocke in letzter Zeit zu wenig allein das sich das noch lohnt 

Hoffe einfach der LG mit VRR passt für paar Jahre. Kein Bock angearscht zu sein weil sich ein Standard ändert. Fühlt sich alles noch so wackelig an was die Snync Standards betrifft und habe keine Lust auf das falsche Pferd zu setzen.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Super. Nur die Preise...da lege ich lieber was drauf für den LG. Und der Samsung landet im Pc Zimmer. Bin echt eher mehr im WZ auf dem Sofa wenn ich mal zocke  für das bisschen 1080p Gaming (LOL, CSGO, KF2) reicht das.
> 
> Danke dennoch aber ich zocke in letzter Zeit zu wenig allein das sich das noch lohnt
> 
> Hoffe einfach der LG mit VRR passt für paar Jahre. Kein Bock angearscht zu sein weil sich ein Standard ändert. Fühlt sich alles noch so wackelig an was die Snync Standards betrifft und habe keine Lust auf das falsche Pferd zu setzen.



Ja das ist auch alles noch ziemliches gefrickel derzeit. Oft kann auch verscheidene Dinge nur ein HDMI Port,also z.B.VRR undEARC. Nervig sowas.


----------



## Siriuz (10. Februar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Super. Nur die Preise...da lege ich lieber was drauf für den LG. Und der Samsung landet im Pc Zimmer. Bin echt eher mehr im WZ auf dem Sofa wenn ich mal zocke  für das bisschen 1080p Gaming (LOL, CSGO, KF2) reicht das.
> 
> Danke dennoch aber ich zocke in letzter Zeit zu wenig allein das sich das noch lohnt
> 
> Hoffe einfach der LG mit VRR passt für paar Jahre. Kein Bock angearscht zu sein weil sich ein Standard ändert. Fühlt sich alles noch so wackelig an was die Snync Standards betrifft und habe keine Lust auf das falsche Pferd zu setzen.



Preise natürlich komplett überteuert. Habe auch für meinen 27 Zoller 800€ hingelegt, natürlich ein Asus. Aber ich bereue die Anschaffung nicht. Der wird noch einige  Jahre, falls er nicht kaputt geht, hier stehen.


----------



## Metamorph83 (11. Februar 2020)

Mal ne Frage an euch Bastler-> Passt dieser auch auf die  Aorus 2080 Ti 11G (Non Xtreme)? Finde auf die schnelle nix aussagekräftiges. Ansonsten, kennt ihr gute Alternativen, muss jetzt keine 240er sein. Hätte auch Platz für einen weiteren 360er Radi, allerdings soll es keine Custom Wakü werden, der Aufwand ist mir dann to much...

Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080/2080Ti Aorus Xtreme M11 - Black | Nvidia Fullsize | Grafikkarten Wasserkuehler | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## IphoneBenz (11. Februar 2020)

Am Ende einfach mal eine Mail an den Support zwecks PCB. Vielleicht sind die ja so freundlich  
Ich würde ja tippen.
Lg


----------



## Metamorph83 (12. Februar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Am Ende einfach mal eine Mail an den Support zwecks PCB. Vielleicht sind die ja so freundlich
> Ich würde ja tippen.
> Lg



Danke, hast recht, gerade raus geschickt. Hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können


----------



## IphoneBenz (12. Februar 2020)

Ach fragen kann man ja aber scheint wohl niemand genau zu wissen. Hoffe der Hersteller kann dir da eine Aussage geben  

Lg


----------



## Metamorph83 (12. Februar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ach fragen kann man ja aber scheint wohl niemand genau zu wissen. Hoffe der Hersteller kann dir da eine Aussage geben
> 
> Lg



Leider nicht. Die wollen ein Foto vom PCB ohne Kühler... D.h. morgen Karte raus und zerlegen...


----------



## IphoneBenz (12. Februar 2020)

Ich dachte eher Gigabyte. Also das die dir ja sagen können ob das PCB dasselbe ist. Dann weißt du ja das es passt. Mit Hersteller meinte ich Gigabyte.  Mist haben wir schön aneinander vorbeigeredet aber der Kühler muss ja sowieso bald runter und dann hast die Kniffe raus  

Lg


----------



## Metamorph83 (13. Februar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher Gigabyte. Also das die dir ja sagen können ob das PCB dasselbe ist. Dann weißt du ja das es passt. Mit Hersteller meinte ich Gigabyte.  Mist haben wir schön aneinander vorbeigeredet aber der Kühler muss ja sowieso bald runter und dann hast die Kniffe raus
> 
> Lg



Jetzt wirds witzig, Gigabyte schreibt, dass Sie es nicht genau sagen können im Zweifel soll ich davon ausgehen, dass es technische Unterschiede gibt, wenn Alphacool dieses Modell nicht explizit erwähnt und das Sie keine Aussage treffen können zu einer 3rd Party Kühllösung. Dazu verweisen die nochmal auf ihre speziellen Garantiebedingungen . 

Ich mach mich mal ran und bau dat Ding jetzt auseinander...


----------



## RX480 (13. Februar 2020)

Das GB net mal Auskunft zum PCB gibt ist ganz schön schwach.

Gerade die Aorus nonExtreme ist ne interessante Graka und auch ab und zu mal im Outlet für 1049€:
GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 2080 Ti AORUS 11G, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI, USB-C


----------



## blautemple (13. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das GB net mal Auskunft zum PCB gibt ist ganz schön schwach.
> 
> Gerade die Aorus nonExtreme ist ne interessante Graka und auch ab und zu mal im Outlet für 1049€:
> GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 2080 Ti AORUS 11G, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI, USB-C



Was ist denn an der Karte bitte interessant? Die OVP fehlt, Gebrauchsspuren und die volle Garantie hast du auch nicht. Da kannst du gleich bei eBay kaufen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackvoodoo (13. Februar 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was ist denn an der Karte bitte interessant? Die OVP fehlt, Gebrauchsspuren und die volle Garantie hast du auch nicht. Da kannst du gleich bei eBay kaufen...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Oder auch mal in den Markplatz schauen, da verkaufte ich gerade meine NAGELNEUE RTX2080ti für 875 €...


----------



## ShirKhan (13. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das GB net mal Auskunft zum PCB gibt ist ganz schön schwach.


Ich kann hier kein Fehlverhalten erkennen: Der Anbieter, der was verkaufen möchte, bittet um ein Bild, um ggf. zu helfen, und der Hersteller, der sich mit einer konkreten  Aussage nur selbst reinreiten kann, aber nichts zu gewinnen hat, hält sich zurück. Alles völlig normal und IMHO nicht kritikwürdig.


----------



## Metamorph83 (13. Februar 2020)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Ich kann hier kein Fehlverhalten erkennen: Der Anbieter, der was verkaufen möchte, bittet um ein Bild, um ggf. zu helfen, und der Hersteller, der sich mit einer konkreten  Aussage nur selbst reinreiten kann, aber nichts zu gewinnen hat, hält sich zurück. Alles völlig normal und IMHO nicht kritikwürdig.



Naja, oder man könnte sagen ob es das gleiche ist oder nicht und trotzdem auf die Garantiebedingungen verweisen. Eigentlich gibts auf die Frage nur ein ja oder nein, kein vielleicht. Aber egal, Alphacool hat nun ein bild vom pcb und wird mir sagen obs passt...


----------



## Metamorph83 (13. Februar 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was ist denn an der Karte bitte interessant? Die OVP fehlt, Gebrauchsspuren und die volle Garantie hast du auch nicht. Da kannst du gleich bei eBay kaufen...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Allgemein ist sie interessant, da sie weniger kostet als die xtreme und nur 75mhz langsamer taktet, sowie nur das led logo auf der backplate fehlt, dafür aber deutlich günstiger ist. Hab meine auch aus dem alternate outlet, mit ovp und zubehör für 1059... Die ovp war bissel verstaubt und an der ecke etwas eingedrückt, dafür 200 Euro gespart...

Edit: Laut Reddit hat sie das selbe pcb, ebenso die watercooled. Wenn AC das noch bestätigt, dann wird auf wasser umgebaut...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Februar 2020)

Warum die Leistungssteigerung von Nvidias Ampere durchaus gewaltig sein koennte – die Boardpartner muessen bereits jetzt in die UEbungsphase | igor’sLAB investigativ – igor sLAB


----------



## gaussmath (15. Februar 2020)

Für solche Berichte und Hintergrundinfos feiere ich Igor und seine Arbeit sehr. Weiter so.


----------



## eclipso (15. Februar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Für solche Berichte und Hintergrundinfos feiere ich Igor und seine Arbeit sehr. Weiter so.



Ich feiere ihn für die Infos deren er sich auch von Insidern annimmt und versteckt in seinen Artikeln immer wieder unterbringt. Wie das Layout und PCB im Basic Design Kit von Ampere wird gegenüber Turing überarbeitet, also bestätigt sich fast zu, dass die 2080ti ein Problem beim Layout und PCB hatte. Da sieht man mal, was einem Nv ohne Skrupel verkauft!

Falls das viele nicht glauben, der Aufwand wird deutlich mehr kosten und sich in den Preisen niederschlagen. Komisch ist, dass das die Boardpartner ausbaden, bzw. das man diese daran arbeiten lässt. Die hatten nie ein Problem damit, es ist wohl eher andersherum und Nv sucht Hilfe und Rat, da dürfte sich Asus hervortun!

Bei der Leistungssteigerung muss man abwarten was davon im Bereich Gamer ankommt, eher gehts derzeit um HPC und da ist V100 schon hinter Turing zu sehen. Die zusätzlichen Cores für RTRT hätte dieser wegen dem Flächenbedarf nicht mehr geschluckt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> also bestätigt sich fast zu, dass die 2080ti ein Problem beim Layout und PCB hatte. Da sieht man mal, was einem Nv ohne Skrupel verkauft!



nein, tut es nicht

die neue Gen kommt mit PCIe4, 16-18 Gbps GDDR6, HDMI 2.1, vllt Displayport 2.0 und vllt einem schnelleren Virtual Link

bei den hohen Frequenzen stößt die aktuell verwendete Technik wohl einfach an ihre Grenzen


----------



## RX480 (15. Februar 2020)

Die bessere Signalqualität wird wohl in erster Linie niedrigere Spannungen erlauben, was dann auch wieder rel. große Chips möglich macht, die dann mit etwas weniger Takt sehr sparsam sein können. Die evtl. Einsparung von 30-50% kommt ja net nur vom Shrink.


----------



## Grestorn (15. Februar 2020)

eclipso/calipso/et.al. mit seinem NVidia-Hass ist schon echt immer ein Zuckerl am Tag...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Februar 2020)

"Konkret wird immer wieder die GeForce RTX 2080 Ti genannt, deren jetzt noch einmal neu entwickelten Platinen quasi exemplarisch als Testfeld für eine geänderte Leiterplattentechnologie  dienen sollen."

vllt kommt die sagenumwobene 2080Ti Super ja doch noch (mit neuem PCB) xD


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Februar 2020)

hmmm also wenn ich mir Igors Video so ankucke/höre klingt es irgendwie nach 512Bit für Ampere xD

YouTube

(512*16)/(384*14) = 1,52


----------



## RX480 (15. Februar 2020)

Für die Ti Super würde ja erstmal schnellerer GDDR6 reichen analog der nonTi.
(man hat halt leider keine Ahnung von der diesjährigen Strategie, mal schauen wie die Reihenfolge wird)


----------



## eclipso (15. Februar 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> eclipso/calipso/et.al. mit seinem NVidia-Hass ist schon echt immer ein Zuckerl am Tag...


Und torngres muss jeden Beitrag, von dem calipso dingsta als persönlichen Angriff oder auf Nv werten, und das dann kommentieren. Vielleicht arbeite ich ja bei Asus.

Natürlich nur für AMD, ist doch logisch....

Das man anfänglich mit der 2080ti Referenz glücklich war, kann man nicht wirklich sagen.

Was hat denn HPC mit Gamer zu tun, nix. Und tatsächlich hat da Asus...


----------



## eclipso (15. Februar 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> vllt kommt die sagenumwobene 2080Ti Super ja doch noch (mit neuem PCB) xD


Glaube ich nicht, aber es könnte ja möglich sein.

Falls es wenn interessiert, das Backdrillverfahren kommt zum Einsatz weil das Prepreg (also die Lagen zwischen den Layern) dicker ausfallen und dann beim Bohren die dadurch entstehenden Stubs, der jeweils letzten Layer die Impendanz negativ beeinflussen, dass hat überhaupt nichts mit super duper doller Datenraten zu tun, sondern ist normal. 

Bohre in ein Blech und ziehe den Bohrer aus, oder Bohre in eine dicke Stahlplatte und ziehe den Bohrer raus. Was siehst du dann? Einen dickeren Grad bei der Stahlplatte? Anzunehmen. Dieser Hype naja...

Backdrill erfordert einen zusätzlichen Arbeitsschritt und ist dann notwendig, wenn die Impendanz die durch Stubs entstehen können (also Fehlsignale bis hin zu null), zu nahe bestimmter Frequenzen störend wirkt. Könnte ja sein das PCB der 2080ti war dünner und Nv geht auf Nummer sicher. Kostet dann eben mehr. Sagt nix darüber aus, wie schnell das wird. Mit GB/s bewegen wir uns schon lange im Hochgeschwindigkeitsbereich. Hier werden einfach störende Frequenzen entfernt umd eine niedrige Bitfehlerrate zu erreichen. Geringer Aufwand für höhere "Signaltreue".

Man kann es auf allen PCB anwenden, gibt keinerlei Einschränkungen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. Februar 2020)

https://twitter.com/NVIDIAGeForce/status/1229091206660943873

Dreamhack Anaheim?


Jayz2cents meinte auch im letzten Video, dass Nvidia "ganz kurz" vor der nächsten Gen ist 



aber vllt auch nur die sagenumwobene 2080Ti Super ^^


----------



## IphoneBenz (16. Februar 2020)

Bitte keine Super. Am besten gleich das ganze Portfolio was der Chip hergibt.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Februar 2020)

Hat hier wer Gears 5 von euch?


----------



## IphoneBenz (16. Februar 2020)

Ja hier


----------



## Gurdi (16. Februar 2020)

Kannst du mir mal nen QHD und UHD Ultra laufen lassen,bräuchte ein paar Referenzwerte. Wäre schön wenn sonst noch jemand mit 2070 aufwärts sich beteiligen könnte.


----------



## IphoneBenz (16. Februar 2020)

Kann ich morgen machen. Ein Wunsch LvL oder irgendwas anderes?  

Kann ich morgen spät Nachmittag posten. Heute wird das nichts mehr


----------



## Gurdi (16. Februar 2020)

Super kein Thema, kann es eh erst nächstes WE dann verwerten.Integrierter Benchmark am besten.


----------



## eclipso (16. Februar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Bitte keine Super. Am besten gleich das ganze Portfolio was der Chip hergibt.


GA103...

Bestimmt 'ne 3080ti S Super super, für drölftausend Euros. Mal abwarten. Super war vielleicht nur Marketing für RT.


----------



## IphoneBenz (16. Februar 2020)

Alles klar  wusste net mehr das Gears einen hat. Lange net gespielt, war ein richtiger Fehlkauf für mich.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. Februar 2020)

Gears 5, 4K Ultra Preset, Interner Benchmark, I7-8700@5.0 Ghz, RTX 2080ti default



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. Februar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Bitte keine Super. Am besten gleich das ganze Portfolio was der Chip hergibt.



wäre wohl eh nur der Vollausbau des TU102

mehr gibt der Chip nicht her ^^


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. Februar 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wäre wohl eh nur der Vollausbau des TU102
> 
> mehr gibt der Chip nicht her ^^



Ich weiß  der 2. Satz bezog sich auf Ampere. 
Brauch mehr GPU Power.


----------



## gaussmath (17. Februar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Alles klar  wusste net mehr das Gears einen hat. Lange net gespielt, war ein richtiger Fehlkauf für mich.



Wieso war das ein Fehlkauf für dich?


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. Februar 2020)

Weil mir das Gameplay nicht so gefallen hat. Mir war klar das es ein Deckungsshooter ist und die Story war auch ganz ok aber der Multiplayer war nichts für mich. Fluchtmodus hat mir nicht gefallen und der Hordenmodus ging mir einfach zu lange. Mag dann eher das hektische ala KillingFloor2 z.B.


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2020)

Nvidia teases a "Limited Edition" Cyberpunk 2077 GPU | OC3D News


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Februar 2020)

Scheint der Founders Edition Kühler zu sein, mit gelben Akzenten. Wird bestimmt nur ne alte 2080ti sein.


----------



## blautemple (17. Februar 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Scheint der Founders Edition Kühler zu sein, mit gelben Akzenten. Wird bestimmt nur ne alte 2080ti sein.



Wird wohl sowas wie damals die Titan Xp in der Star Wars Edition. Vllt noch im Vollausbau mit den Speicherchips der 2080 Super.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. Februar 2020)

@Gurdi:

So Gears 5. Hatte etwas Langeweile und hab einfach mal verschiedene Sachen probiert. Bilder sind benannt sodass du es raussuchen kannst was brauchst. 
Was genau hast du eigentlich vor? CapFrameX ist in UHD mit OC Profil, den Anfang und das Ende ignorieren. War etwas schlecht mit dem F12 Timing 
Gurdi, lässt du mir/uns auch mal Benches von der Seven und 5700XT da?  Würde mich schon interessieren jetzt. 

Lg Chris

EDIT:

@Blackvoodoo

Ist deine ti unter Wasser? Deine stock Werte sind ja schon einiges besser als meine. Hattest du alles stock, auch die Lüfter? Oder kann es sein das deine CPU hier einfach minimal besser ist? Gerade in QHD bin ich zum Ende des Benchmarks desöfteren ins CPU Limit gekommen was aber der Bench nicht richtig anzeigt. Siehe 720p Test, hier war ich stets im CPU Limit.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. Februar 2020)

läuft der GDDR6 auf den Turing Karten eig mit double data rate?


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. Februar 2020)

Ich weiß net genau was du meinst. Ich habe z.b. einen Takt von 1750Mhz auf den VRAM was 7000Mhz entspricht. Also Faktor 4. Nach deiner Logik wäre es dann wohl quad data rate. Ich habe aber nicht so recht Ahnung davon muss ich gestehen. Vielleicht kann dies ja einer aufklären


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. Februar 2020)

is wohl ne normale 2080Ti ... und es gibt nur 77 Stück?

https://twitter.com/NVIDIAGeForce/status/1229450438992285696


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. Februar 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> is wohl ne normale 2080Ti ... und es gibt nur 77 Stück?
> 
> https://twitter.com/NVIDIAGeForce/status/1229450438992285696



Langweilig. Sorry aber solange nichts von Ampere kommt können sie es von mir aus lassen. Überhaupt sieht es so aus als ob Nvidia nicht mit der verspäteten Veröffentlichung von CP2077 gerechnet hat. Hoffe nur sehr das es auch den Game zu gute kommt und ich ein Erlebnis wie damals mit TW3 erhalte. Rollenspiele können die gut. 
Aber jetzt mal ohne Spass und das als Nvidia Fan, diese GPU hätten die sich sparen können. Wenn sie wenigsten als 2080ti Super mit den 16er Chips gekommen wäre ok aber so...einfach nur ein Witz. Da hat wohl die Kommunikation gescheitert mit CD Project Red.


----------



## gaussmath (18. Februar 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> is wohl ne normale 2080Ti ... und es gibt nur 77 Stück?
> 
> https://twitter.com/NVIDIAGeForce/status/1229450438992285696



Gähn. Will neues Silizium sehen. ^^


----------



## Metamorph83 (18. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat hier wer Gears 5 von euch?



Ja... 

QHD +UHD und meine Native Auflösung 5120x1440

All at stock...


----------



## JaxT (18. Februar 2020)

jop..


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. Februar 2020)

Kommt Nvidias neue GeForce erst im September? Data Center und Quadro First? – igor sLAB


----------



## JaxT (20. Februar 2020)

Die warten aufs Kontern wie immer.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Februar 2020)

Wozu warten? AMD ist ja noch nicht mal an der 2080ti vorbei, wie sollen die dann die 3080ti schlagen? nVidia soll endlich was zeigen, und am besten gleich zum Verkauf anbieten.


----------



## RX480 (20. Februar 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Kommt Nvidias neue GeForce erst im September? Data Center und Quadro First? – igor sLAB


Passt auch besser zum Cyberpunk-Launch. Wie dann noch ne kleine 77 Stck. "alte" Sonderedition passt, k.A.!?


JaxT schrieb:


> Die warten aufs Kontern wie immer.


Oder können auch bloss net zaubern. Nur TSMC weiss, wer wann drankommt mit großen Stückzahlen.
Bei der Supi war NV ja auch vor Navi von AMD, da wars allerdings auch nur ein einfaches Umlabeln.

edit: evtl. ein interessanter Moni für Blautempel, der ja immer sehr hohe Qualitätsanforderungen hat
AOC Agon AG353UCG: 35"-Monitor mit UWQHD, FALD und 200 Hz erscheint spaet - ComputerBase


----------



## JaxT (21. Februar 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Wozu warten? AMD ist ja noch nicht mal an der 2080ti vorbei, wie sollen die dann die 3080ti schlagen? nVidia soll endlich was zeigen, und am besten gleich zum Verkauf anbieten.



die TI werden die sowieso nie knacken. Ham glück wenns mit der 3070 mithalten können. also wie immer.


----------



## blautemple (21. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> edit: evtl. ein interessanter Moni für Blautempel, der ja immer sehr hohe Qualitätsanforderungen hat
> AOC Agon AG353UCG: 35"-Monitor mit UWQHD, FALD und 200 Hz erscheint spaet - ComputerBase



Viel zu wenig Zonen. Der X34P fliegt erst wieder raus wenn ich einen Monitor mit einer ähnlichen Bildqualität wie bei meinem OLED im Wohnzimmer finde. Besonders zu so einem Preis.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metamorph83 (24. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Passt auch besser zum Cyberpunk-Launch. Wie dann noch ne kleine 77 Stck. "alte" Sonderedition passt, k.A.!?
> 
> Oder können auch bloss net zaubern. Nur TSMC weiss, wer wann drankommt mit großen Stückzahlen.
> Bei der Supi war NV ja auch vor Navi von AMD, da wars allerdings auch nur ein einfaches Umlabeln.
> ...



Also bevor ich mir den hinstelle, kauf ich lieber nen schönen OLed 50". 2500 ist ne Hausnummer..


----------



## RX480 (24. Februar 2020)

Passt denn eigentlich der Waterblock?
und
Wie schauts jetzt mit den Temps und dem eff.Takt aus?


----------



## gaussmath (25. Februar 2020)

Leute, habt ihr einen Tipp für mich wegen eines Bildschirms für einen Kumpel? 

Vorgaben:
* 4k
* um die 600 Euro
* um die 30 Zoll
* HDR
* soll für Konsolen Games genutzt werden


----------



## Grestorn (25. Februar 2020)

Lass das mit HDR. Für 600 Euro ist es das Geld nicht wert. Gebs lieber für andere Features aus! Es gibt leider keine brauchbaren, bezahlbaren HDR 4k Monitore für 600€


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Leute, habt ihr einen Tipp für mich wegen eines Bildschirms für einen Kumpel?
> 
> Vorgaben:
> * 4k
> ...



Warum Monitor wenn er Casual spielt?
Ich würde einen Samsung TV ab 2018 empfehlender Freesync beherrscht bzw.hohe Frequenz. Das macht sich beim zocken bezahlt.


----------



## gaussmath (25. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Warum Monitor wenn er Casual spielt?



Das Ding soll auf den Schreibtisch und muss kompakt sein, daher ein Monitor.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Lass das mit HDR. Für 600 Euro ist es das Geld  nicht wert. Gebs lieber für andere Features aus! Es gibt leider keine  brauchbaren, bezahlbaren HDR 4k Monitore für 600€



Irgendwas Brauchbares muss es doch geben. Dann halt ohne HDR.


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Februar 2020)

Vielleicht kommt man schneller zu Empfehlungen, wenn man im richtigen Unterforum anfragt.

Aber eventuell erklärt mir jemand den Zusammenhang zum Turing Thread.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2020)

Muss es 4k sein?
4k und HDR dürfte schwierig werden.


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2020)

Philips Momentum 436M6VBPAB ab €'*'574,39 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ist natürlich etwas zu groß. evtl. gehts ja an der Wand.


----------



## Grestorn (26. Februar 2020)

*Hier stand Müll.*


----------



## pietcux (26. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Philips Momentum 436M6VBPAB ab €'*'574,39 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ist natürlich etwas zu groß. evtl. gehts ja an der Wand.



Da gibt es ne review von Hardwarecanucks dazu. Das Ding ist nur groß, sonst nichts.


----------



## Grestorn (26. Februar 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Da gibt es ne review von Hardwarecanucks dazu. Das Ding ist nur groß, sonst nichts.



Hast Du nen Link? Ich find nix. Am besten aber kein YouTube, es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die lieber Lesen als Zugucken...


----------



## Grestorn (26. Februar 2020)

Hab selber was gefunden: Philips Momentum 436M6VBPAB Vergleichs-Test - Geheimtipp fuer Gamer?

Da steht da wichtigste drin, aber ein Satz ist mal wieder völlig falsch. Da steht, dass der PC / Windows Probleme hätte mit HDR Drastellung. Das ist falsch. Das Problem ist viel eher, dass dieser Monitor kein FALD kann (_Full Array Local Dimming)_, was für HDR unerlässlich ist. 

Aus diesem Grund sieht es auch grausam aus, wenn man unter Windows den Desktop auf HDR stellt - das liegt aber nicht an Windows, sondern einfach daran, dass man SDR Material (und der Desktop ist nun mal SDR, mit Ausnahme eines im Fenster laufenden HDR Spiels oder YouTube HDR Videos) nicht korrekt in HDR darstellen kann, wenn der Monitor nicht in der Lage ist, die Hinterleuchtung zu regeln. Deswegen sieht das immer ******* aus, überstrahlt und kontrastarm. 

Das ist aber nicht die Schuld von Windows! Nur um das nochmal zu wiederholen, weil es immer und immer wieder falsch dargestellt wird.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2020)

HDr auf dem Desktop sieht immer ******* aus, egal ob mit oder ohne FALD.


----------



## Grestorn (26. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> HDr auf dem Desktop sieht immer ******* aus, egal ob mit oder ohne FALD.



Sag das bitte meinem Monitor. Ich betreibe den Windows Desktop permanent auf HDR. Und es ist problemlos. (Grund: YouTube Videos und einige Spiele, die HDR im Borderless Fullscreen darstellen).

Es LIEGT am Monitor. Punkt.


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. Februar 2020)

Ich finde den 10Bit SDR Desktop „schöner“ aber zum Glück ändert sich das alles Ingame.


----------



## Grestorn (26. Februar 2020)

Der Windows Desktop selbst (Hintergrund, GUI Elemente) ist immer 8bpc, zumindest außerhalb von Spiele- und YouTube HDR Fenstern bzw. speziellen Grafiktools, die 10bpc unterstützen.

 Da auf 10bpc zu gehen macht nur Sinn, wenn man solche Apps nutzt.


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. Februar 2020)

Ok mag sein nur wieso sieht es dann anders aus ? ich mein ich selbst habe keine Ahnung was der Desktop da macht nur sieht es halt anders aus. Gerade die Schwarzwerte SDR finde ich besser als HDR. Da wirkt der Desktop weniger satt und etwas grauer.


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2020)

Mich stören eher mit HDR die Weißwerte/Helligkeit. Deswegen habe ich eigentlich generell den Nachtmodus an.
Der läßt sich ja für jeden Geschmack einstellen.

Über die erf. Anzahl von Zonen lässt sich auf dem Desktop streiten. I.d.R. sind doch große Anwendungsfenster/Browser o.ä. offen, so daß Dimming daneben eigentlich egal ist.

Für <600€ gibts halt keine Wunder bei 4k@HDR und z.Bsp. DP oder DSC oder HDMI2.1 sind halt rar.
Da ist der Philipps mit DP schon net schlecht. (zumindestens besser als nur HDMi 2.0)

Solange mit NV net 8bit+FRC geht wirds halt immer ein mue teuerer sein müssen für RGB 4:4:4.
Oder man nimmt nen vorjährigen OLED-TV@YUV. (mit nur HDMi 2.0)
Kompromisse wirds in dem Preissegment immer geben müssen.

Ob OLEDS dann auch 10 Jahre halten ist ne andere Frage.


----------



## Grestorn (26. Februar 2020)

Deswegen kann man unter 1903 ja die Helligkeit von SDR Content auf dem Desktop einstellen, wenn HDR aktiviert ist.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Deswegen kann man unter 1903 ja die Helligkeit von SDR Content auf dem Desktop einstellen, wenn HDR aktiviert ist.



Was ebenfalls scheißeaussieht, Punkt. SDR Kontent sieht am PC nunmal in SDR Darstellung deutlich besser aus,sowohl der Schwarzwert wie auch der Kontrast. Ich bin doch nicht blind. Egal ob am TV oder am Monitor, beide haben HDR bei mir und beide haben genau das selbe. Wass soll einem bei einem Standbild auch Fald bringen,die Argumentation ist einfach quatsch. Es ist verwaschen und sieht künstlich beleuchtet aus, der Regler für SDR Inhalte mindert das Problem lediglich.


----------



## gaussmath (26. Februar 2020)

Leute, was soll ich meinem Kumpel jetzt sagen? Alle Anforderungen (4k, 600 Schleifen, HDR) sind nicht vereinbar?!


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Leute, was soll ich meinem Kumpel jetzt sagen? Alle Anforderungen (4k, 600 Schleifen, HDR) sind nicht vereinbar?!



Den finde ich persönlich sehr gut:
Dell U2718Q, LED-Monitor schwarz'/'silber, DisplayPort, HDMI, USB

350Cd,HDR,IPS

Ne Budgetlösung ist das Teil, ein Dauerbrenner mit schöner Pixeldichte.
Samsung U28R554UQU, Gaming-Monitor dunkelblau, UltraHD, IPS, Game Modus


----------



## gaussmath (26. Februar 2020)

Welchen Monitor würdet ihr denn kaufen, wenn es um die kommende Konsolen Gen geht? Ich würde eher 21:9 Ultra Wide kaufen, aber werden die neuen Konsolen das unterstützen?


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2020)

Würde ich nicht empfehlen bei einer Konsole.


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. Februar 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Deswegen kann man unter 1903 ja die Helligkeit von SDR Content auf dem Desktop einstellen, wenn HDR aktiviert ist.



Das kommt lange nicht an die Darstellung mit nur SDR ran. Ich mag HDR und nutze es immer wo es geht aber am Desktop sieht man es sehr. Gerade an den Symbolen sehe ich sehr das da Sättigung fehlt. Aber am Ende egal, das ist ein Desktop und am TV nutze ich den Pc sowieso nur zum Spielen wenn er angesteckt ist.  

Lg


----------



## Grestorn (26. Februar 2020)

Auf meinem Monitor sieht SDR Content im HDR Modus perfekt aus. Sorry Leute.

Ich bleib dabei, dass es hauptsächlich am Monitor liegt.

Ein HDR TV ist da vielleicht einfach nicht der Maßstab.


----------



## eclipso (26. Februar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich würde eher 21:9 Ultra Wide kaufen, aber werden die neuen Konsolen das unterstützen?


Ja, 21:9 und 32:9 auf Wunsch von Samsung, die dazu mit Microsoft verhandelten. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man Remond darauf nicht eingeht.


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Februar 2020)

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass es hier um Konsolen und Monitore geht 

Bitte wieder auf das eigentliche Thema "Grafikkarte" zurück kommen, Danke.


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2020)

Sei mal net so streng!
Die Ti-User sind nunmal die Einzigen, die auch praktische Erfahrung von aktuellen 4k-HDR-Monis/TV´s haben, seit die R7 im EOL ist. Außerdem nennt sich Das hier Laberthread.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2020)

Joh sehe ich auch so, in nem Laberthread sollte etwas Raum sein für abweichende Debatten sofern diese konstruktiv sind.


----------



## EyRaptor (26. Februar 2020)

Außerdem sind Grafikkarten nicht nur thematisch sondern auch Buchstäblich direkt miteinander verbunden.


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2020)

Vor Allem bei den Preisen für ein gutes Gespann aus Moni/TV und Graka will man schon gerne mal was aus 1.Hand hören und net nur Reviews.
Es wird auf jeden Fall ein spannendes Jahr mit neuen Grakas, den DSC-Monis und VRR-TV´s. Gut ist auch, das beide Grakahersteller jetzt irgendwie offen bei "kompatibel" hinsichtlich Monis/TV sind. 

Kurosamurai ist ja bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem LC9, der auch mit der Ti VRR kann. Hoffentlich gibts auch noch kleinere günstige Alternativen.
Bei den Grakas lass ich mich mal überraschen, ob AMD in der ersten Gen. mit RT schon tatsächlich 4k flüssig schafft.
Bei NV wäre alles Andere schon ne Enttäuschung.


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Februar 2020)

Ja bei den TVs bin ich auch gespannt. Der Samsung war damals gut aber das geht besser  Wenn 4K@60 mit RT läuft wäre ich zufrieden. Aber wenn die Konsolen HDMI 2.1 bringen mit VRR dann wird das sicher bald Standard. Hoffe dann kommt mal eine klare Linie in die ganzen Standards, macht kein Spaß zurzeit sich für ein TV zu entscheiden ohne das Gefühl zu kriegen dann was liegen zu lassen. 

Bei beiden Herstellern sieht es atm schlecht aus mit Infos, bin echt gespannt was da dieses Jahr so kommt und ob AMD mit dem ganzen Aufwind dann mal ein HighEnd Angriff macht. 

Lg


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Sei mal net so streng!
> Die Ti-User sind nunmal die Einzigen, die auch praktische Erfahrung von aktuellen 4k-HDR-Monis/TV´s haben, seit die R7 im EOL ist. Außerdem nennt sich Das hier Laberthread.



Nach der Logik posten wir zukünftig jeden Bluescreen im Radeon VII Thread, sind ja die einzigen damit regelmäßig zu tun haben.

Vergesst bitte nicht vom Monitorthread hierher zu verlinken. Nicht jeder besitzt die Fähigkeit die o. g. Punkte korrekt in Zusammenhang zu bringen. 

Und jetzt mal weiter mit eurem AMD RT 4k Wunschkonzert, das sorgt hier für Erheiterung. 

nvidia präsentiert RT:  "viel zu schwach, kaum Spiele, sauteuer, wer braucht denn sowas, "

AMD stellt RT in Aussicht: "hoffentlich läuft RT flüssig in 4k", wie ein Fähnchen im Wind.

Dann mal weiter, gelöscht is ja schnell.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2020)

Sonst hast du auch keine Probleme oder? Warum vernünftig miteinander debattieren über Monitore wenn man auch Ölins Feuer gießen kann 

Kannst dir jetzt noch die Haube streicheln weil du auf Melden gegangen bist und der Mod hier erschienen ist


----------



## chaotium (27. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Joh sehe ich auch so, in nem Laberthread sollte etwas Raum sein für abweichende Debatten sofern diese konstruktiv sind.



Joa ist ein Turing Laberthread und kein allgemeiner...
Aber mit dem Bildschirm gschicht bin ich bei euch. Ne Graka und Screen gehört zusammen wie motor und sprit


----------



## gaussmath (27. Februar 2020)

Wenn mein kleiner Monitorexkurs hier nicht erwünscht ist, werde ich das natürlich akzeptieren und einen geeigneten Thread dafür suchen oder öffnen.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Februar 2020)

Das klingt gut, macht sich auch leichter andere Fragesteller auf entsprechende Threads zu lenken, 4k HDR wird wohl auf absehbare Zeit öfter nachgefragt werden. Wird ja dann irgendwann auch umständlich auf Seite 462 des Turing Laberthread zu verweisen. 

Bei Problemen mit den Forenregeln bitte an die Mods wenden, ich hab das Regelwerk nicht aufgestellt.


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sonst hast du auch keine Probleme oder? Warum vernünftig miteinander debattieren über Monitore wenn man auch Ölins Feuer gießen kann
> 
> Kannst dir jetzt noch die Haube streicheln weil du auf Melden gegangen bist und der Mod hier erschienen ist



Hier schimpft ja auch keiner  es war ein lieb gemeinter Hinweis, das es hier ja um Grafikkarten geht und nicht um Monitore.

Wenn der Zusammenhang stimmt, ist das ok. Nur ging es zusätzlich noch um Konsolen. Und das ist hier fehl am Platz.


----------



## RX480 (27. Februar 2020)

Was der Satz von Shorty gegen AMD sollte ist net verständlich. Würde mich wundern, wenns net auch mal mit NV nen Bluescreen im Einzelfall geben kann. Ansonsten habe ich eigentlich nur meine Erwartung ausgedrückt, das ich net glaube das AMD gleich RT in der ersten Iteration voll flüssig hinbekommt, weils bei NV ja auch bloss net geklappt hat. Eher wohl nur ein RT light, was auf den Konsolen läuft.
Wenn Ampere dagegen tatsächlich die RT-Leistung um 50% steigern kann wirds zumindestens in 4k interessant.

Bei RT habe ich immer den Satz aus den Reviews im Hinterkopf, das man erst mal stehen bleiben muss, damit genug Rays wirksam werden. Bis in Bewegung die Leistung dann für volle Qualität reicht ist halt noch ein langer Weg.


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Februar 2020)

Mach gerade einen neuen Run von SWJ:FO und HDR ist einfach Super. Ach und an Gurdi, im Spielemodus und XBox Controller via BT ist der InputLag trotzdem komplett fein.  da freut man sich immer wieder über die ti mit ihrer 4K Leistung. 2055/8000 bei 50C. Aber mit 60FPS Vsync also nicht immer bei 100% Last. 

Schönen Abend allen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Februar 2020)

GA100  Geekbench Einträge

https://twitter.com/_rogame/status/1233419594104262656


----------



## RX480 (28. Februar 2020)

Die 2 Teslas sollen aber wohl noch irgendwie von Volta abstammen bzw. der Nachfolger sein.
Nvidia benchmark leaks point towards insane next-gen Tesla performance | OC3D News

Man weiss Da noch net so genau inwiefern schon ne andere Arch. dahinter steckt.
Aber die 24GB sind schonmal net schlecht, könnte dann ja bei der nächsten Titan wieder an Board sein.


----------



## gaussmath (28. Februar 2020)

Raytracing auf Ultra kann man beim Metro Exodus DLC Sam's Story getrost vergessen und das obwohl DLSS aktiv ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pietcux (29. Februar 2020)

Auf welche Auflösung bezieht sich denn dein Ergebnis?


----------



## IphoneBenz (29. Februar 2020)

Mit diesen FPS wohl UHD trotz DLSS.


----------



## gaussmath (29. Februar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Mit diesen FPS wohl UHD trotz DLSS.



Ne, war nur 3440x1440. Deswegen bin ich ja so enttäuscht. DLSS musste ich letztlich abschalten, weil es Flackern verursacht und mitunter ein Grid über das Bild legt.


----------



## Grestorn (29. Februar 2020)

DLSS und HDR funktioniert in Metro Exodus auch weiterhin nicht zusammen. Metro kann man also nicht mit DLSS spielen. Man kann aber die Auflösung auch ohne DLSS reduzieren - was m.E. der Ausweg ist.


----------



## chaotium (29. Februar 2020)

DLSS verschlimmbessert ja alles.


----------



## gaussmath (29. Februar 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> DLSS und HDR funktioniert in Metro Exodus auch weiterhin nicht zusammen. Metro kann man also nicht mit DLSS spielen. Man kann aber die Auflösung auch ohne DLSS reduzieren - was m.E. der Ausweg ist.



Mein Monitor hat das Feature nicht. Die DLSS Implementierung in Metro ist fürn Poppes, gerade wenn man es mit Youngblood vergleicht. So viel Unruhe im Bild durch Flackern und dann kommt noch die Unschärfe noch hinzu. Das ist insgesamt unsexy. Sicherlich könnte man mit der Renderskalierung "spielen", aber der on board Schärfefilter von Nvidia ist nicht unbedingt das Gelbe vom Ei. Im Gegensatz dazu gefällt mir FidelityFX deutlich besser.



chaotium schrieb:


> DLSS verschlimmbessert ja alles.



In Bezug auf Metro Exodus gilt das, ja.


----------



## KaterTom (29. Februar 2020)

Nicht generell. In Wolfenstein: Youngblood funktioniert das recht gut.


----------



## chaotium (29. Februar 2020)

DLSS ist kein natives 4K und das merk ich leider


----------



## gaussmath (29. Februar 2020)

chaotium schrieb:


> DLSS ist kein natives 4K und das merk ich leider



Auch in Youngblood? Hast du das mal getestet?


----------



## DaHell63 (29. Februar 2020)

Mit meiner GTX 1080Ti schaut DLSS auch schei..e aus . Hab zwar noch nie eine Einstellung zu DLSS in den Games angeboten bekommen um das beurteilen zu können, aber was solls.


----------



## Grestorn (29. Februar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Auch in Youngblood? Hast du das mal getestet?



Ja, klar. DLSS ist *immer* eine Hochskalierung. 

Und ehrlich gesagt ist meine persönliche Präferenz 

HDR > RT Effekte > Auflösung

D.h. es stört mich nicht, eine oder zwei Stufen in der Render-Auflösung runterzuschrauben (also ja, den in-Game Regler!). Aber das ist eben auch einfach eine persönliche Präferenz. Eine PostProcessing Schärfefilter brauche ich dazu generell nicht, der verfälscht das Bild immer.


----------



## IphoneBenz (29. Februar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ne, war nur 3440x1440. Deswegen bin ich ja so enttäuscht. DLSS musste ich letztlich abschalten, weil es Flackern verursacht und mitunter ein Grid über das Bild legt.



Hätte ich nicht erwartet. Krass. Lohnt es sich denn wenigstens vom Inhalt der DLC ?


----------



## JaxT (29. Februar 2020)

was fressen euer turing karten undervolted?  rechne 10 watt mehr drauf ist leichtes cpu limit in athen xD


----------



## IphoneBenz (1. März 2020)

YouTube

Hätte ich auch gerne  

Schönen Sonntag allen.


----------



## gaussmath (1. März 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch gerne



Die Katze?


----------



## IphoneBenz (1. März 2020)

Komm die war Super  

Den Kasten auch wenn das für mich wenig Sinn machen würde ;P


----------



## gaussmath (1. März 2020)

Was hat er denn da verbaut? 28 Kerne Cascade Lake? Und das für Videobearbeitung? Macht ja keinen Sinn, gerade wenn man den RTX Titan hat. Da kommt keine CPU ran...


----------



## IphoneBenz (1. März 2020)

Naja "Unvernunft". Denke einfach das haben wollen halt und der Intel für Adobe laut seiner Aussage.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. März 2020)

Projekt Unvernunft OK. Dann aber einen Tisch vom billig Hersteller IKEA


----------



## IphoneBenz (1. März 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Projekt Unvernunft OK. Dann aber einen Tisch vom billig Hersteller IKEA



Manche Dinge sind brauchbar. Aber klar in deinem Kontext macht das natürlich wenig Sinn und verstehe den Witz dahinter


----------



## Ralle@ (1. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was hat er denn da verbaut? 28 Kerne Cascade Lake? Und das für Videobearbeitung? Macht ja keinen Sinn, gerade wenn man den RTX Titan hat. Da kommt keine CPU ran...



GPU kann schnell aber die Qualität leidet.
CPU ist langsamer, dafür ist die Qualität besser. Muss jeder selbst wissen was er bevorzugt, ich rendere nach wie vor über die CPU.


----------



## Ampre (1. März 2020)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> GPU kann schnell aber die Qualität leidet.
> CPU ist langsamer, dafür ist die Qualität besser. Muss jeder selbst wissen was er bevorzugt, ich rendere nach wie vor über die CPU.



Wenn du mir jetzt erkärst wo die Qualität leidet nur weil der Prozess noch mehr prallel ausgeführt wird? 


Ich hoffe doch das die Programmierer so clever sind und am Ende bei beiden zu 99,9% das gleiche rauskommt? 

Da sollte doch bei geeigneten Einstellungen fast das gleiche Rauskommen.


----------



## Grestorn (2. März 2020)

Ampre schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jetzt erkärst wo die Qualität leidet nur weil der Prozess noch mehr prallel ausgeführt wird?



GPU basiere Video-Encoder sind im Allgemeinen den rein CPU basierten von der Qualität und den Optionen her unterlegen. Das liegt daran, dass man dort eher Kompromisse macht, gerade um die Parallelisierung voll ausschöpfen zu können und auch den Aufwand im Rahmen zu halten.


----------



## Ralle@ (2. März 2020)

Ampre schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jetzt erkärst wo die Qualität leidet nur weil der Prozess noch mehr prallel ausgeführt wird?
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe doch das die Programmierer so clever sind und am Ende bei beiden zu 99,9% das gleiche rauskommt?
> ...



Es sollte am ende das gleiche rauskommen, sollte, tut es aber nicht.
Ich habe mich damit länger beschäftigt und die Qualität ist bei den CPU basierten Renderen am ende besser.


----------



## Ampre (2. März 2020)

Es sind mathematische Gleichungen, da beide Itterativ sind ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis das Ergebniss erreicht ist. Hier gab es mal ein Vergleich. Bei gleicher Qualität war die GPU  6x schneller.

CPU vs. GPU Rendering. | 3D Konfigurator 3D Animationen 3D Renderings


----------



## funkuchen (4. März 2020)

Hi ihr

Die Tage müsste meine RTX 2070 Super ankommen. Angeschlossen werden dann am neuen PC mein neuer und alter Monitor:
ASUS TUF Gaming VG27AQ ab €' '499,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2515H | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wollte fragen, wie ihr eure Monitore über DP anschließt, bzw mir empfehlt.
Zwei Kabel von der Graka nutzen oder durchschleifen von der Graka zum Asus und dann zum Dell?

Grüße


----------



## Magicmofa (4. März 2020)

Hallo, guten Tag.

Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen eine 2080 Super von Gigabyte in meinen neuen Rechner gebaut und finde die etwas laut / warm.

Bei etwa 60 Grad laufen die Lüfter auf 60% was relativ laut ist.

Hat jemand hier eine Ahnung zum Thema Undervolting und MSI Afterburner? Ist das damit möglich?

Ich würde die gerne etwas entspannen , für Streams und Gaming sollte es dennoch reichen. Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte? 

Was für Einstellungen sind denn so sinnvoll bei dieser Art Karte? 

Bin da absolut neu. 

Danke  


EDIT: YouTube

Ist das vom Prinzip so korrekt? Wenn ja, mega !


----------



## funkuchen (4. März 2020)

funkuchen schrieb:


> Hi ihr
> 
> Die Tage müsste meine RTX 2070 Super ankommen. Angeschlossen werden dann am neuen PC mein neuer und alter Monitor:
> ASUS TUF Gaming VG27AQ ab €'*'499,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Die Frage hat sich erledigt -.-
Aber generell würde mich im allgemeinen interessieren ob die Möglichkeit genutzt wird oder Nachteile überwiegen?


----------



## gaussmath (4. März 2020)

Wäre ernüchternd, wenn das so kommt.
https://twitter.com/CorgiKitty/status/1235244837969879041?s=20


----------



## pietcux (5. März 2020)

Welche Relevanz haben denn diese Foristen?


----------



## gaussmath (5. März 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Welche Relevanz haben denn diese Foristen?



Was genau meinst du damit? Es kann auch sein, dass sie die 3080 meinen, was ich für wahrscheinlicher halte.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wäre ernüchternd, wenn das so kommt.
> https://twitter.com/CorgiKitty/status/1235244837969879041?s=20



12GB wären echt lahm

kannste mal nachfragen was mit seiner Verdopplung der FP32 Units pro SM passiert ist? xD


bist du eig ein bestätigter Follower von Kimi?


----------



## pietcux (5. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du damit? Es kann auch sein, dass sie die 3080 meinen, was ich für wahrscheinlicher halte.



Ich meine, ob das relativ valide Informanten sind. Da ich dir zutraue das zu unterscheiden, stellt sich für mich die Frage ob es lohnenswert ist dem Kerle zu folgen.


----------



## asshat (5. März 2020)

passt doch genau nvi verkauft leistung ascheibchenweise weil amd nicht hinterherkommt. bezwefle das sie ne 2080ti überhaupt schlagen werden 5% interessieren keinen.


----------



## gaussmath (5. März 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Da ich dir zutraue das zu unterscheiden, stellt sich für mich die Frage ob es lohnenswert ist dem Kerle zu folgen.



Ja, kannst ihm folgen.


----------



## Metamorph83 (6. März 2020)

Für die dies es interessiert und die die evtl. eine Antwort suchen... Also das PCB der Aorus 2080 ti 11g (non xtreme) ist 1 zu 1 das gleiche, wie das der Xtreme. 

Habe nun die Alphacool GPX Pro verbaut und bin ganz zufrieden. 50 Grad unter Last und 29 Grad im Idle->So macht sie aus dem Stand bis zu 10% mehr FPS, sowie OC mit 200Mhz mehr und 400 Mhz auf den Vram mit 120% PT Targetkein Problem, gerade mal 56 Grad. Außer den Schrott Lüftern ist alle mucks Mäuschen still, die werden noch gegen passende 120er getauscht.

Sobald ich sicher bin das Sie wirklich dicht ist, verlege ich die Schläuche hinter die Graka...
Geiler Adrenalin Kick, wenn man das erste mal seine 1000€ Graka zerlegt und das PCB aus der Hand rutscht, bin damit auch entjungfert... 


Edit: Habe in der Zwischenzeit etwas rum probiert. Als ich die Karte ohne vert. mount direkt in den pcie Slot des Mobos gesteckt habe sind die Temps um 10-12 Grad gestiegen... Ich vermute das liegt daran das keine Luft gleichmässig an den Rillen bzw. der Oberfläche vorbeiströmt,, vermutlich ein Hitzestau unterhalb der Karte -> Pumpengehäuse Seite bekommt frischluft, Backplate nicht. Ist reproduzierbar, jetzt wieder im vertikalen mount sind die Temps wieder klasse. Meine Empfehlung, wenn von der Front keine Frischluft kommt, auf jeden Fall vertikal aufbauen und eine Art Kamineffekt erzeugen... 
Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich happy mit dem Ding, nach 4h am Stück Division 2 in 5120x1440 Auflösung 52 Grad... Also wem es nur um die Temps und Lautstärke geht, ist damit gut aufgehoben wenn er andere Lüfter verwendet. Schade das bei dem Preis die beiliegenden Lüfter so ein Mist sind...


----------



## RX480 (9. März 2020)

Jo,
bei den besseren Temps ist der Boost gleich höher, bzw. wird besser gehalten. Hat auch Igor mit ner Quadro so gemessen:
Nvidia Quadro RTX 6000 Water Cooled '-' mehr Boost und Performance durch Umbau auch ohne manuelle UEbertaktung | Seite 4 | igor sLAB


----------



## hks1981 (9. März 2020)

Habt ihr mit dem neuen Treiber auch mikroruckeln? Fällt mir jetzt bei 2 Games auf Dead by Daylight und Forza7?

Mit dem vorherigen habe ich das nicht gehabt.


----------



## Gurdi (9. März 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Habt ihr mit dem neuen Treiber auch mikroruckeln? Fällt mir jetzt bei 2 Games auf Dead by Daylight und Forza7?
> 
> Mit dem vorherigen habe ich das nicht gehabt.



Über den MS Launcher wurden auch neue Updates des Frameworks für UWP geladen, kann auch daran liegen.


----------



## wuchzael (10. März 2020)

Der MS Store ist echt das Allerletzte. Wie oft mich diese Ruckler z. B. bei Forza Horizon 4 schon zur Weißglut gebracht haben... 

Versuch mal mit ALT+Enter zwischen Vollbild- und Fenstermodus hin und her zu wechseln, bei mir klappt das manchmal. 

Grüße!


----------



## hks1981 (10. März 2020)

Danke euch beiden, werde ich heute am Abend testen!


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. März 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Jo,
> bei den besseren Temps ist der Boost gleich höher, bzw. wird besser gehalten. Hat auch Igor mit ner Quadro so gemessen:
> Nvidia Quadro RTX 6000 Water Cooled '-' mehr Boost und Performance durch Umbau auch ohne manuelle UEbertaktung | Seite 4 | igor sLAB



Ist schon ein immenser Unterschied. Vorher nach Dauerzocken mit ordentlich fordernden Spielen hat sich der Boost bei 1835Mhz-1850 eingependelt, jetzt bei 1950 -1995, manchmal sogar 2010. Aktuell lasse ich Sie mit 2100Mhz, +400Mhz Vram und 120% PT laufen bei 59 Grad. Genial. Mein nächstes Rig bekommt dann ne schöne Custom Wakü...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. März 2020)

Gaming Ampere wohl doch Samsung 8nm


----------



## Metamorph83 (11. März 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Gaming Ampere wohl doch Samsung 8nm



Wie kommst drauf, Quelle?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. März 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Wie kommst drauf, Quelle?



n Typ auf Twitter der die letzten Monate sehr exakt war mit seinen Nvidia Voraussagen 



https://twitter.com/NvidiaANZ/status/1237657045022781440

2080TI Super?


----------



## IphoneBenz (11. März 2020)

Es wird keine 2080ti Super geben. Die macht vorne und hinten keinen Sinn.


----------



## gaussmath (11. März 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Gaming Ampere wohl doch Samsung 8nm



Hm, Density-Vergleich zwischen Samsung 8nm und TSMC N7P:

* Samsung 8nm: 61.2 MTr/mm²
* TSMC N7P=N7FF: 96.5 MTr/mm²

Was will Nvidia damit reißen?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hm, Density-Vergleich zwischen Samsung 8nm und TSMC N7P:
> 
> * Samsung 8nm: 61.2 MTr/mm²
> * TSMC N7P=N7FF: 96.5 MTr/mm²
> ...



maximale Margen ^^

haste Kittys Tweets gesehen?


----------



## gaussmath (11. März 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> haste Kittys Tweets gesehen?



Nur die "stille Post" von _rogame.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. März 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Es wird keine 2080ti Super geben. Die macht vorne und hinten keinen Sinn.



ich denke schon, dass die noch kommt:

laut den Quellen von Videocardz bringt NV im 2.Q ne neue Karte ... für Ampere is das noch zu früh

Kimis Infos sind recht verlässlich und er meinte die kommt

Igor hat das Ding auch vor Kurzem erwähnt und das Boardpartner schon die Kühler anpassen

und zu den neuen Backdrill PCBs würde es auch passen




gaussmath schrieb:


> Nur die "stille Post" von _rogame.



https://twitter.com/CorgiKitty/status/1237748855426310144

https://twitter.com/CorgiKitty/status/1237750792544636929


aber gut, ob er verlässlich is muss sich erst noch zeigen


----------



## IphoneBenz (11. März 2020)

Die Anpassungen hatten nicht explizit mit einer ti Super zu tun. Selbst wenn Herbst erst die 3xxx kommen und AMD wohl auch erst Ende des Jahres macht eine Super keine Sinn. Dann lieber leer kaufen und nicht wieder auf Chips gammeln wie mit Pascal ala 1060/70. Wie soll die sich einordnen? 1500€? Für wie viel % mehr? Jede gute Custom ti hat so einiges OC Potential gerade mit VRAM OC. Das würde NVIDIA nur in eine heikle Lage bringen zwecks Preispolitik. Oder die ti Super hat Preise wo sich die Zielgruppe dann eher eine Titan holt. Ich sehe die nicht kommen. Wird die Zeit ja zeigen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. März 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Die Anpassungen hatten nicht explizit mit einer ti Super zu tun. Selbst wenn Herbst erst die 3xxx kommen und AMD wohl auch erst Ende des Jahres macht eine Super keine Sinn. Dann lieber leer kaufen und nicht wieder auf Chips gammeln wie mit Pascal ala 1060/70. Wie soll die sich einordnen? 1500€? Für wie viel % mehr? Jede gute Custom ti hat so einiges OC Potential gerade mit VRAM OC. Das würde NVIDIA nur in eine heikle Lage bringen zwecks Preispolitik. Oder die ti Super hat Preise wo sich die Zielgruppe dann eher eine Titan holt. Ich sehe die nicht kommen. Wird die Zeit ja zeigen.



gut möglich, dass NV genug vollfunktionsfähige Chips rumliegen haben welche se noch losbekommen wollen

die Quadro RTX 8000 hamm se ja auch nicht zum Spass von 10000$ auf 5500$ gesenkt

neunen Medienrummel könnten se auch generieren (hamm ja jezz ewig nichts mehr gebracht)



der Nvidia Tweet mit "19.03.2020" wurde übrigens wieder entfernt

war wohl jemand zu schnell xD


----------



## blautemple (14. März 2020)

So, der Rechner ist wieder geflutet, Luftkühlung ist irgendwie nicht meine Welt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. März 2020)

das Neuste aus der Gerüchteküche:

RTX 3090
4992 CUDA Cores
12GB
18Gbps
August oder später


----------



## Hadabase (19. März 2020)

Interessant wäre wo NVIDIA so etwas Preislich sehen würde. Auf Höhe der 2080ti sehe ich das als uninteressant.
Etwas oberhalb der 2080 und das Ding hätte einen Käufer mehr 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (19. März 2020)

Man liest auch jede Woche andere Specs zu den Chips. Das einzige was safe zu sein scheint ist GA100 (128 SM).


----------



## Grestorn (19. März 2020)

Ich glaube nicht, dass dieses Jahr irgendeine neue GPU rauskommt. SARS-CoV-2 verhagelt uns das nachhaltig.


----------



## LightLoop (19. März 2020)

Dem muss man (leider) zustimmen. Vor allem wird es auch an großen Stückzahlen sowie guter Verfügbarkeit mangeln, was direkt einen early Adopter Aufpreis bedeutet....   (RTX 3070   ab  700€)


----------



## blautemple (19. März 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass dieses Jahr irgendeine neue GPU rauskommt. SARS-CoV-2 verhagelt uns das nachhaltig.



Ich hoffe echt inständig das fehlende neue GPUs die nächsten Wochen/Monate unsere einzige Sorge sind.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LightLoop (19. März 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich hoffe echt inständig das fehlende neue GPUs die nächsten Wochen/Monate unsere einzige Sorge sind.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



 Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen wieviele Arbeitplätze da dran hängen


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. März 2020)

DirectX12 *ULTIMATE*!!! xD

NVIDIA GeForce RTX graphics card to support DirectX 12 Ultimate API - VideoCardz.com


----------



## pietcux (19. März 2020)

China hat das Schlimmste bereits hinter sich. In meiner Branche (Medizintechnik) geht es wieder aufwärts. Denk in anderen Brachen auch. Nur die Schiffe brauchen 6Wochen plus 4 Woche Zoll auf beiden Seiten. Im July ist dann viekes wieder normal bei denen. Wie es dann hier ausschaut weiß allerdigs noch niemand. Jedenfalls ist Ungeduld ein schlecjter Ratgeber.


----------



## Gurdi (19. März 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> DirectX12 *ULTIMATE*!!! xD
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce RTX graphics card to support DirectX 12 Ultimate API - VideoCardz.com



Wass soll das sein? Eine API die den proprietären Kram in DX packt oder was?


----------



## Grestorn (19. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wass soll das sein? Eine API die den proprietären Kram in DX packt oder was?



DXR (DirectX Raytracing - Wikipedia) war nie proprietär. Die Extensions für Denoising und DLSS waren proprietär. Kann schon sein, dass DX 12 Ultimate die fehlenden Funktionen für das Denoising erängzen, was auch sinnvoll wäre. DLSS wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (19. März 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> DXR (DirectX Raytracing - Wikipedia) war nie proprietär. Die Extensions für Denoising und DLSS waren proprietär. Kann schon sein, dass DX 12 Ultimate die fehlenden Funktionen für das Denoising erängzen, was auch sinnvoll wäre. DLSS wohl eher nicht.



Wow, eine Revolution...
Sieht schwer danach aus als möchte man einfach Plattform übergreifenden Zugang haben, mit RTX kommt NV auf den Konsolen nicht weit und ist dadurch auf die API angewiesen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. März 2020)

hier stand Quatsch


----------



## Grestorn (19. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wow, eine Revolution...
> Sieht schwer danach aus als möchte man einfach Plattform übergreifenden Zugang haben, mit RTX kommt NV auf den Konsolen nicht weit und ist dadurch auf die API angewiesen.



Komisch nur, dass DXR wie gesagt schon sehr lange existiert. Dieser Quatsch, dass NVidia's Raytracing proprietär wäre, lässt sich einfach nicht ausrotten. Menschen wie Du sind da unbelehrbar.


----------



## DaHell63 (19. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wass soll das sein? Eine API die den proprietären Kram in DX packt oder was?


Etwas wovon deine  VII und Navi  ausgeschlossen sind .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grestorn (19. März 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Etwas wovon deine  VII und Navi  ausgeschlossen sind .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine RTX 2080Ti aber auch!


----------



## DaHell63 (19. März 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Meine RTX 2080Ti aber auch!


Nö, laut Nvidia soll Turing voll kompatibel sein. Turing und die nächste Nvidia-Architektur.

. Nvidia gibt an, dass Turing RTX vollständig zu DXR 1.1 kompatibel ist,  womit die Kalifornier Stand jetzt die einzige entsprechende Hardware am  Markt haben.


----------



## Grestorn (19. März 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Nö, laut Nvidia soll Turing voll kompatibel sein. Turing und die nächste Nvidia-Architektur.



Stimmt. Habe ich überlesen. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Gurdi (19. März 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Komisch nur, dass DXR wie gesagt schon sehr lange existiert. Dieser Quatsch, dass NVidia's Raytracing proprietär wäre, lässt sich einfach nicht ausrotten. Menschen wie Du sind da unbelehrbar.



Wo hab ich denn was von DXR oder Raytracing geschrieben? Es geht bei der Erweiterung ja um einige andere Sachen.
Es spielt am Ende sowieso keine Rolle ob eine Karte das Featurelevel erreicht oder nicht, die kleinen Turings bekommen die Versionsnummer auch nicht, können aber trotzdem beispielsweise mit VSR umgehen.

Positive ist zumindest die gleiche Basis mit der XBox was es Entwicklern einfacher macht, schade nur dass die PS da nicht mitzieht was die ganze Sache irgendwie wieder obsolet macht.


----------



## Freakwood (20. März 2020)

Moin zusammen. Ich schaue mir gerade die 2070 Super Modelle an und bin auf der Suche nach einem leisen Custom Design. Hat jemand Empfehlungen oder kann mir jemand einen Link zukommen lassen, sodass Ich mich einlesen kann? Google habe Ich bereits bemüht.


----------



## pietcux (20. März 2020)

Freakwood schrieb:


> Moin zusammen. Ich schaue mir gerade die 2070 Super Modelle an und bin auf der Suche nach einem leisen Custom Design. Hat jemand Empfehlungen oder kann mir jemand einen Link zukommen lassen, sodass Ich mich einlesen kann? Google habe Ich bereits bemüht.



Ich habe die RTX2080FE und empfinde sie als sehr angenehm. Ev solltest du mal danach schauen. Meine RTX2060SUPER Gaming X von MSI kann da zum Beispiel nicht mithalten.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (20. März 2020)

Freakwood schrieb:


> Moin zusammen. Ich schaue mir gerade die 2070 Super Modelle an und bin auf der Suche nach einem leisen Custom Design. Hat jemand Empfehlungen oder kann mir jemand einen Link zukommen lassen, sodass Ich mich einlesen kann? Google habe Ich bereits bemüht.



Wie leise muss es denn sein? Wenn du mit etwas Lüfterlärm leben kannst ist die Asus Dual bspw. sicher eine Möglichkeit. Auch die Gigabyte Gaming OC soll wohl ähnlich leise/laut sein und beide sind Preislich noch gut vertretbar.


----------



## pietcux (20. März 2020)

Freakwood schrieb:


> Moin zusammen. Ich schaue mir gerade die 2070 Super Modelle an und bin auf der Suche nach einem leisen Custom Design. Hat jemand Empfehlungen oder kann mir jemand einen Link zukommen lassen, sodass Ich mich einlesen kann? Google habe Ich bereits bemüht.



https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Geforce-RTX-2070-Super-Grafikkarte-275183/
Die ist dann schon leiser als ne FE, aber auch riesig.


----------



## Freakwood (21. März 2020)

Wo bekommt man denn die FE her? Ich hätte die gerne, alleine weil sie so hübsch ist, aber Ich finde sie nirgends zu einem einigermaßen vernünftigen Preis.


----------



## pietcux (21. März 2020)

Die FE gibt es von Nvidia.com und zwar nur da. Gebrauchte hab ich noch nicht gesehen, die Leute scheinen recht zufieden damit.


----------



## Freakwood (21. März 2020)

Jetzt ist die Frage, ob es sich lohnt auf die Ampere zu warten. Die 4GB Speicher meiner RX 580 gehen mir unfassbar auf die Nerven und sind derzeit mein größtes Bottleneck..


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2020)

Freakwood schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Frage, ob es sich lohnt auf die Ampere zu warten. Die 4GB Speicher meiner RX 580 gehen mir unfassbar auf die Nerven und sind derzeit mein größtes Bottleneck..



Auf keinen Fall, mit 4Gb nochmal mindestens ein halbes Jahr ausharren? Wenn du die 8GB Variante hättest, könntest du dich jetzt entspannt zurücklehnen aber so.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (21. März 2020)

Freakwood schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Frage, ob es sich lohnt auf die Ampere zu warten. Die 4GB Speicher meiner RX 580 gehen mir unfassbar auf die Nerven und sind derzeit mein größtes Bottleneck..



Ist eine Frage was *du* willst. Wenn dir das mächtig auf die nerven geht und du keine Lust zu warten hast, dann wird die antwort eindeutig sein.
Warten ist meistens keine gute Wahl, es sei denn der Launch steht wirklich vor der Tür bzw. du weißt was kommt.
Wenn du aber mit niedrigen Einstellungen eine Weile leben kannst und dir die 6-9 Monate nichts ausmachen kann warten eine Option sein. Aber hier besteht die Gefahr, dass der release verzögert oder nur Paperlaunch kommen, dann dauert es plötzlich noch länger oder die Preise sind einfach mist.


----------



## EyRaptor (22. März 2020)

Ich hab mich mal wieder mit der 1650 Super beschäftig und ihr einen Chipsatz Wasserblock verpasst, 
da die anderen universellen Wasserblöcke alle nicht passen wollten.
GPU Temperatur ist auch damit auf 51°C geklettert, da der Block keine richtigen Kühlfinnen hat.
Sie lässt sich mit Shunt-Mod in Witcher 3 jetzt allerdings auf 2,085 Ghz takten. Zusammen mit Vram OC gibt es 16% mehr fps im avg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rammler2 (23. März 2020)

Hey Leute, habe mal eine Frage.
Lohnt es sich die Voltage auf 100% sprich 1.093v zu erhöhen? Irgendwie schaffe ich damit nicht 1 mhz mehr Takt als ohne Erhöhunh und gefühlt ist das Boostverhalten auch gleich.
Bringt das also wirklich was oder soll man es lassen


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. März 2020)

NVIDIA DLSS 2.0 Revealed - 2x Faster AI Model, Quicker Game Integration, Unreal Engine 4 Support


wenns wirklich so wird ... nich schlecht

YouTube - Control with DLSS 2.0


NVIDIA GeForce Game Ready 445.75 WHQL - VideoCardz.com


----------



## Turo1984 (24. März 2020)

Hab DLSS 2.0 mal mit Wolfenstein getestet. Also ich bin brutal begeistert. Würde aktuell behaupten das Bild ist sogar besser als ohne DLSS. Oo

In Battlefield 5 hab ich den Mist direkt ausgemacht, als ich es zu Beginn getestet hatte und DLSS war damit für mich gestorben.
Aber jetzt bin ich wirklich, wirklich gespannt auf weitere Spiele und Umsetzungen.

In den beigefügten Screenshots sind die FPS links oben in der Ecke dabei. Einstellungen sind mit Extrem Details mit 3440x1440.
119FPS ohne DLSS
142FPS mit DLSS Qualität
160FPS mit DLSS Performance

Und mein Ryzen 3600 macht scheinbar langsam zu ab 160FPS (GPU Auslastung nur noch 93%). Aber ich denke als grundsätzlich erster Feldtest mal durchweg positiv!

Bilder einfach im Vollbild anschauen und feststellen, oha, geiler Shit! 

EDIT: Bilder mit RTX on ergänzt:
65FPS ohne DLSS
91FPS mit DLSS Qualität
115FPS mit DLSS Performance


----------



## KaterTom (24. März 2020)

Rammler2 schrieb:


> Hey Leute, habe mal eine Frage.
> Lohnt es sich die Voltage auf 100% sprich 1.093v zu erhöhen? Irgendwie schaffe ich damit nicht 1 mhz mehr Takt als ohne Erhöhunh und gefühlt ist das Boostverhalten auch gleich.
> Bringt das also wirklich was oder soll man es lassen



Die Erhöhung der Voltage bringt nichts, weil dich das Powertarget ausbremst.


----------



## EyRaptor (24. März 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Die Erhöhung der Voltage bringt nichts, weil dich das Powertarget ausbremst.



Also bei meiner 1650S hat es auch mit noch ausreichend Powertarget keine Auswirkung.
Das kommt mir jetzt eher wie ein Slider vor, der einem ein gutes Gefühl geben soll weil man den nach rechts "ausgemaxed" hat


----------



## chaotium (25. März 2020)

Das DLSS ist doch bild gepfusche. Es geht nichts über native 4K!


----------



## Grestorn (25. März 2020)

chaotium schrieb:


> Das DLSS ist doch bild gepfusche. Es geht nichts über native 4K!



Doch. 4k in DLSS 2x.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. März 2020)

chaotium schrieb:


> Das DLSS ist doch bild gepfusche. Es geht nichts über native 4K!


Doch 8k, leider halt noch anspruchsvoller als 4k.


----------



## Grestorn (25. März 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Doch 8k, leider halt noch anspruchsvoller als 4k.



Deswegen 4k DLSS 2x.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (25. März 2020)

Rammler2 schrieb:


> Hey Leute, habe mal eine Frage.
> Lohnt es sich die Voltage auf 100% sprich 1.093v zu erhöhen? Irgendwie schaffe ich damit nicht 1 mhz mehr Takt als ohne Erhöhunh und gefühlt ist das Boostverhalten auch gleich.
> Bringt das also wirklich was oder soll man es lassen



In den meisten Fällen bringt es wenig. Je nachdem kannst du durch manuelles Einstellen der Kurve noch 15Mhz rauskitzeln bei extrem guten Samples vielleicht noch mehr. Meiner Erfahrung nach spricht Pascal und Turing aber kaum auf Spannung an.
Meine Schafft so 15Mhz mehr und das auch eher Semistabil.  Wenn du nicht gerade Benchmarkbalken jagst steht der Mehrverbrauch und -aufwand in keinem Verhältnis zu dem Gewinn.


----------



## omega™ (31. März 2020)

Ich möchte von einer RX 580 umsteigen und zwar auf die dunkle Seite 
Atm zocke ich viel mit meiner Vive Pro, aber wie man sich vorstellen kann laufen die Spiele so mäßig bei 2880x1600 (1400x1600 pro Display). Ansonsten habe ich einen 4k Monitor, darauf wird aber nicht allzu oft gezockt. Wenn ich mal am Monitor zocke, regel ich die Auflösung und Details eh runter.

Aktuell liebäugele ich mit einer RTX 2070 Super oder je nachdem, falls es ein wirklich gutes Angebot gibt mit einer RTX 2080 Super, denn gerade in VR braucht man einfach jedes Fitzelchen Rohleistung. Da ich aber denke, dass ich die Karte bei Release der RTX 3000 Serie wieder verkaufen werde, um mir eben eine der neueren Serie zuzulegen, macht es doch am meisten Sinn maximal eine RTX 2070 Super zu kaufen?


----------



## Gurdi (31. März 2020)

Bei Wiederverkauf wird die 2080 kaum mehr wert sein als die 2070S, ist ja quasi die selbe Karte.


----------



## omega™ (1. April 2020)

Habe mir jetzt eine MSI GeForce 2070 SUPER GAMING X TRIO gegönnt und bin nun seit langer Abstinenz (zuletzt GeForce 6600 GT) wieder im grünen Lager.


----------



## Komolze (2. April 2020)

Die Preise von Grafikkarten im grünen Lager steigen aktuell ja wieder ganz schön. Corona sei dank


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (5. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
hole eventuell nächste Woche einen neuen Rechner. Würde eine 2080 ti einbauen, bin bloss unsicher welches Modell.
Die Graka soll per Lüfter gekühlt werden. Hättet Ihr einen Tipp für mich ?
Vielen Dank im Voraus !
Viele Grüße,
Schnitzel


----------



## gaussmath (5. April 2020)

@Schnitzel: Was möchtest du denn investieren? Im Herbst kommen ja vermutlich die neuen Modelle. Könntest du bis dahin warten?


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (5. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Schnitzel: Was möchtest du denn investieren? Im Herbst kommen ja vermutlich die neuen Modelle. Könntest du bis dahin warten?



Hallo gaussmath: hatte an bis 1300 Euro gedacht. Wegen Ampere, habe gehört dass sich der Release noch weit hinziehen wird, sogar 2022 hab ich schon gelesen. Ist Herbst sicher ?
Dann würde ich tatsächlich noch warten.
Viele Grüße,
Schnitzel


----------



## gaussmath (5. April 2020)

Ne, sicher ist das leider nicht. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass sich der Launch bis nächstes Jahr hinziehen wird. Vielleicht bis Ende des Jahres. Das wäre natürlich auch ein langer Zeitraum, wenn du jetzt ne neue Karte brauchst. 

Ansonsten kann ich die MSI Gaming X Trio empfehlen: 11GB MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GAMING X TRIO Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 Ti

Ich hatte noch nie ne Karte, die so unkompliziert und zuverlässig lief. Lautstärke und Temperaturen sind top.


----------



## hks1981 (5. April 2020)

Jep kann ich unterstreichen! Die Trio ist einfach mega! So schnell und so leise. Habe die Karte mit 1965MHZ bei 0,925mv laufen und habe die 70c noch bei keinem Game gesehen


----------



## Duvar (5. April 2020)

Würde an seiner Stelle auch warten, weil die Teile sind einfach sehr sehr teuer, lieber in Ampere reinbuttern, wenn Big Navi einigermaßen taugt, könnten Preise ordentlich droppen.
...oder halt gebraucht kaufen zB ASUS ROG Strix NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 TI OC Edition --------2200MHz---------  | eBay
Kannst ja dein Glück versuchen mit 900€ Angebot oder so^^


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (5. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
danke für Eure Tipps.  Denke, werde bis Ende des Jahres warten und schauen, ob Cyberpunk 2077
bis dahin verfügbar ist. Aktuell würde mich Battlefield 5 reizen (Singleplayer mit Raytracing). 
Hoffentlich kommt dann auch die Ti Variante raus.
Viele Grüße,
Schnitzel


----------



## Metamorph83 (5. April 2020)

Schnitzel1979 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hole eventuell nächste Woche einen neuen Rechner. Würde eine 2080 ti einbauen, bin bloss unsicher welches Modell.
> Die Graka soll per Lüfter gekühlt werden. Hättet Ihr einen Tipp für mich ?
> Vielen Dank im Voraus !
> ...



Bloß keine Gigabyte, Service ist eine Katastrophe und Kühlleistung zu Lautstärke solala. Wenn dann eine Evga XC Ultra oder MSI Gaming X Trio....
Die Ventus serie von MSI ist such nicht schlecht...


----------



## wr2champ (6. April 2020)

Ich kann EVGA empfehlen. Zum Beispiel eine XC Ultra oder eine FTW3. 

Habe selbst "nur" eine 2080 von denen, und zuvor eine EVGA 1080 FTW2. Jedoch sind sie beim Service top. Die 3-Jahres-Garantie kann binnen 90 Tagen nach Kauf per Garantieverlängerung auf wahlweise 5 bzw. 10 Jahre verlängert werden. Kostet in diesem Falle dann 25 bzw. 50 EUR. 
Bei Defekt wird deine Karte gegen Kaution getauscht - du hinterlegst die Kaution nachdem EVGA deinen RMA-Antrag akzeptiert hast, kriegst innerhalb von 1-2 Ersatz zugeschickt und sendest deine defekte Karte innerhalb von 14 Tagen ein.

Auch was die Leistung angeht ist EVGA gut aufgestellt. Es gibt unterschiedliche Modelle mit 2 und 3 Lüftern, mit Custom-PCB und mit Referenz-PCB.


----------



## -FA- (6. April 2020)

Mein ich des nur oder ist aktuell gerade die RTX2080 TI zunehmend schlechter verfügbar? 
Weil die Founders Edition dieser Karte ist gefühlt gerade überall ausverkauft. Weil würd mir in Anbetracht dessen das Ampere viel später kommen wird gern das System zu ner SLi ausbauen.

Oder ich krieg in Bälde noch nen Kurzschluss, verkauf meine RTX2080TI  und lass mir 2 x TITANs liefern.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (8. April 2020)

-FA- schrieb:


> Mein ich des nur oder ist aktuell gerade die RTX2080 TI zunehmend schlechter verfügbar?
> Weil die Founders Edition dieser Karte ist gefühlt gerade überall ausverkauft. Weil würd mir in Anbetracht dessen das Ampere viel später kommen wird gern das System zu ner SLi ausbauen.
> 
> Oder ich krieg in Bälde noch nen Kurzschluss, verkauf meine RTX2080TI  und lass mir 2 x TITANs liefern.



Hi, die 2080ti scheint tatsächlich schwer zu kriegen sein und die Preise haben auch angezogen.
Hehe, zwei Titans, meinst Du das ernst ?
Werde weiterhin auf die 3080 ti warten, Cyberpunk 2077 braucht Power


----------



## hks1981 (8. April 2020)

Schnitzel1979 schrieb:


> Hi, die 2080ti scheint tatsächlich schwer zu kriegen sein und die Preise haben auch angezogen.
> Hehe, zwei Titans, meinst Du das ernst ?
> Werde weiterhin auf die 3080 ti warten, Cyberpunk 2077 braucht Power



Sagt wer? Also Cyberpunk wird nicht gerade neu Programmiert sondern schon ewig, daher wird das Game auch noch sicherlich mit 10xx Serie super zum Spielen sein und mit der 20xx Serie auf Voll. Wenn es darum geht auf Anschlag spielen und noch X anderes bekommst du jede Karte klein. Du vergißt wohl das die Masse keine Super-Mega Karten haben und Cyberpunk will sich auch oft verkaufen also wird es bestimmt nicht ab 30xx Serie spielbar sein. 

Ich bin mal so Frech und behaupte ein Upgrade von der 20xx Serie auf die 30xx Serie im Gleichschritt (60er auf 60er, 70er auf usw.) wird sich nicht lohnen.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (8. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Sagt wer? Also Cyberpunk wird nicht gerade neu Programmiert sondern schon ewig, daher wird das Game auch noch sicherlich mit 10xx Serie super zum Spielen sein und mit der 20xx Serie auf Voll. Wenn es darum geht auf Anschlag spielen und noch X anderes bekommst du jede Karte klein. Du vergißt wohl das die Masse keine Super-Mega Karten haben und Cyberpunk will sich auch oft verkaufen also wird es bestimmt nicht ab 30xx Serie spielbar sein.
> 
> Ich bin mal so Frech und behaupte ein Upgrade von der 20xx Serie auf die 30xx Serie im Gleichschritt (60er auf 60er, 70er auf usw.) wird sich nicht lohnen.



Hi, habe zur Zeit eine 1080 auf 1600p Monitor, denke auch dass es da laufen wird aber halt ohne Raytracing und nicht alle Regler am Anschlag. Aber die Veröffentlichung der 3080 ti wird noch dauern, 
überbrücke die Zeit mit Witcher 3, welches noch supi läuft.
Viele Grüße,
Schnitzel


----------



## drstoecker (8. April 2020)

habe ein problem mit einer 2080 strix, die ist auf dem einen system nur mit x4 pci-e angebunden und auf dem anderen mit x8, jemand ne idee woran es liegt? jeweils mit gpu-z unter 3d last und im bios (asus) ausgelesen.

Edit
hatte ein solchen Verhalten such schonmal vor Monaten bei einer fury Nano von ASUS, allerdings auf ganz anderen Systemen, ist das vllt ein ASUS Problem?
habs übrigens sich noch mit nem riserkabel zusätzlich getestet, Ergebnis bleibt.


----------



## Metamorph83 (9. April 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> habe ein problem mit einer 2080 strix, die ist auf dem einen system nur mit x4 pci-e angebunden und auf dem anderen mit x8, jemand ne idee woran es liegt? jeweils mit gpu-z unter 3d last und im bios (asus) ausgelesen.
> 
> Edit
> hatte ein solchen Verhalten such schonmal vor Monaten bei einer fury Nano von ASUS, allerdings auf ganz anderen Systemen, ist das vllt ein ASUS Problem?
> habs übrigens sich noch mit nem riserkabel zusätzlich getestet, Ergebnis bleibt.



noch irgendwelche pci karten oder m2 karten im System? -> Könnte sein, dass wenn es so sein sollte, diese Lanes abzwacken... Wenn das Problem mit anderen Karten auch auftritt gehe ich eher davon aus, dass es ein Installtionsthema ist.. Hardware/Software


----------



## drstoecker (9. April 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> noch irgendwelche pci karten oder m2 karten im System? -> Könnte sein, dass wenn es so sein sollte, diese Lanes abzwacken... Wenn das Problem mit anderen Karten auch auftritt gehe ich eher davon aus, dass es ein Installtionsthema ist.. Hardware/Software


Auf dem x4 System ist nur ne ssd per SATA 3.0 dran und auf dem x8 System ist ne m.2 nvme drauf aber die hat keinen Einfluss darauf weil ich hier noch ne andere 2080 habe die mit x16 angebunden ist.
glaube mittlerweile das es ein auslesefehler ist oder ASUS der Übeltäter ist.


----------



## hks1981 (9. April 2020)

Schicke sie durch einen Bench dann solltest du sofort sehen ob es ein Auslesefehler ist.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (9. April 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Auf dem x4 System ist nur ne ssd per SATA 3.0 dran und auf dem x8 System ist ne m.2 nvme drauf aber die hat keinen Einfluss darauf weil ich hier noch ne andere 2080 habe die mit x16 angebunden ist.
> glaube mittlerweile das es ein auslesefehler ist oder ASUS der Übeltäter ist.



Hast du mal in der Nvidia systemsteuerung nachgeschaut. Irgendwo konntest du dort Systeminfos anzeigen lassen, da kannst du das ebenfalls auslesen.
Ansonsten vielleicht im Bios was nicht richtig eingestellt?


----------



## drstoecker (9. April 2020)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Hast du mal in der Nvidia systemsteuerung nachgeschaut. Irgendwo konntest du dort Systeminfos anzeigen lassen, da kannst du das ebenfalls auslesen.
> Ansonsten vielleicht im Bios was nicht richtig eingestellt?


Hab jetzt mittlerweile das 3te System getestet, aktuell läuft die Karte auf nem z170a Tomahawk ac.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vorher hatte ich die Karte auf einem z170-a Prime und einem C7H drauf, letzteres lief mit x8! Hatte mal mit 3DMARK getestet und meine es sind rund 26000 und mit der anderen 2080 etwas 1000 Punkte mehr.


----------



## hks1981 (10. April 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mittlerweile das 3te System getestet, aktuell läuft die Karte auf nem z170a Tomahawk ac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm das ist wirklich komisch! Habe beide M2 Plätze belegt und wenn ich GPU-Z den Bench durchführe habe ich auch x16 3.0 stehen. Verwendest du irgenwelche Riserkabeln? Schon mal im Bios nachgesehen ob hier eventuell was verstellt ist?


----------



## drstoecker (10. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Hmm das ist wirklich komisch! Habe beide M2 Plätze belegt und wenn ich GPU-Z den Bench durchführe habe ich auch x16 3.0 stehen. Verwendest du irgenwelche Riserkabeln? Schon mal im Bios nachgesehen ob hier eventuell was verstellt ist?


ne hab’s ja mit ner anderen 2080 gegengetestet und zusätzlich auf 3 unterschiedlichen Systemen.
Hab’s auch zusätzlich mit nem riserkabel getestet.
ich glaube ich schreib den ASUS Support mal an.


edit

hier mal eine performance darstellung mit "x4", denke damit ist es ein auslesefehler!

YouTube


----------



## simmelbert (10. April 2020)

hello. wenn ich im desktopbetrieb 120 hz eingestellt habe (wegen idle temps) und im control panel die bevorzugte Aktualisierungsrate auf höchste verfügbare einstelle, müsste er dann in games nicht automatisch auf 144 hz wechseln?


----------



## drstoecker (10. April 2020)

simmelbert schrieb:


> hello. wenn ich im desktopbetrieb 120 hz eingestellt habe (wegen idle temps) und im control panel die bevorzugte Aktualisierungsrate auf höchste verfügbare einstelle, müsste er dann in games nicht automatisch auf 144 hz wechseln?



das was in windows angezeigt wird ist entscheidend.


----------



## simmelbert (10. April 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> das was in windows angezeigt wird ist entscheidend.



ok danke. schade  jedes mal umstellen nervt


----------



## Grestorn (10. April 2020)

simmelbert schrieb:


> ok danke. schade  jedes mal umstellen nervt



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Bei echtem Fullscreen würde die von Dir vorgenommene Einstellung schon dazu führen, dass unabhängig vom Desktop 144 Hz genommen wird. 

Aber gerade unter DX12 ist es immer häufiger, dass ein Fullscreen gar kein echter Fullscreen ist. Da kannst Du machen was Du willst, es wird immer die Frequenz vom Windows Desktop genommen.


----------



## simmelbert (10. April 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Bei echtem Fullscreen würde die von Dir vorgenommene Einstellung schon dazu führen, dass unabhängig vom Desktop 144 Hz genommen wird.
> 
> Aber gerade unter DX12 ist es immer häufiger, dass ein Fullscreen gar kein echter Fullscreen ist. Da kannst Du machen was Du willst, es wird immer die Frequenz vom Windows Desktop genommen.


 das erklärt einiges. teste es mal bei unterschiedlichen spielen. danke


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (10. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ist schon bekannt, ob die neuen Kartem Hdmi 2.1 unterstützen werden ? Falls ja, gibt es 
schon Anzeigen, ob dazu neue Monitore rauskommen werden ?
Danke Euch !

Viele Grüße,
Schnitzel


----------



## gaussmath (10. April 2020)

@Doc Ich hatte das Problem auch mal. Es lag schlicht daran, dass die Karte nicht richtig gesteckt war.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. April 2020)

Schnitzel1979 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ist schon bekannt, ob die neuen Kartem Hdmi 2.1 unterstützen werden ? Falls ja, gibt es
> schon Anzeigen, ob dazu neue Monitore rauskommen werden ?
> ...



die neuen Karten werden ziemich sicher HDMI 2.1 haben

so lahm wie der Monitor Markt ist wird das wohl ne Weile dauern


----------



## drstoecker (11. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Doc Ich hatte das Problem auch mal. Es lag schlicht daran, dass die Karte nicht richtig gesteckt war.



habs auf 3 Boards getestet und zusätzlich noch mit ner risercard.
werde mir morgen mal die Karte genauer anschauen aber von der Performance her scheint es doch zu passen oder?


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (11. April 2020)

Hast du es im Uefi Mal geprüft. Musste dort doch angezeigt werden oder? Ansonsten vielleicht die Kontakte prüfen
Performance wird dachte ich von den Lanes kaum beeinflusst.


----------



## drstoecker (11. April 2020)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Hast du es im Uefi Mal geprüft. Musste dort doch angezeigt werden oder? Ansonsten vielleicht die Kontakte prüfen
> Performance wird dachte ich von den Lanes kaum beeinflusst.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GnXeSr7m9jI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GNj9snVu8rE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



die Karte habe ich übrigens heute zurückgegeben damit ist das Thema durch für mich, danke an alle für die Hilfe!


----------



## simmelbert (13. April 2020)

3ter tag mit meiner gaming x trio 2070s. sehr zufrieden mit der karte. läuft alles wunderbar. nach meinen diversen Problemen mit meiner 5700xt bin ich umso glücklicher


----------



## S754 (15. April 2020)

Wasn das maximale Powerlimit bei euren Karten? Ich kann "nur" 114% einstellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (16. April 2020)

114% von was? 
Jede Karte kann ein individuelles Grund Powerlimit haben.
Bspw. 280W oder 250W
Je nachdem sind dann 14% viel oder wenig.
Bei 280W kriegste 319,2W bei 250W nur 285W.
Selbst wenn bei der 250W Karte dann 120% dransteht wäre sie immernoch schlechter wie die 280W Karte mit 114%


----------



## DaHell63 (16. April 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> die Karte habe ich übrigens heute zurückgegeben damit ist das Thema durch für mich, danke an alle für die Hilfe!


Das beste was Du machen konntest. Was out of the Box nicht einwandfrei funktioniert.....zurück damit.


----------



## BobDobalina (16. April 2020)

Also ich hab eigentlich die MSI 2070S X Trio. Ich hab damit aber nur Probleme. Nach ca 1 1/2 Monaten ging zunehmend nichts mehr damit. Wurde dann nervigerweise eingeschickt statt umgetauscht. Kam zurück mit Angabe, dass kein Fehler gefunden wurde (sie war definitiv im Ar+++, konnte ich testen). Dann plötzlich ging sie wieder, um nach nichtmal nem Monat wieder kaputt zu sein. Wenn die MSI-Variante nicht das aktuell beste Modell der 2070S wäre (gerade auch was Temps und Lautstärke angeht), würde ich MSI endgültig den Rücken kehren. Habe leider bei denen wirklich immer ins Klo gegriffen; nur vor 10 Jahren ging es mit denen. Hab wohl einfach Pech, denn die MSI hat auch die besten Reviews von usern. Auch hier. Andererseits hatte wohl keiner mit dem Schrottsupport des Herstellers zu tun.
Gigabyte scheint leider auch keine Alternative. So kann ich nur hoffen, dass ich irgendwann mal meine Grafikkarte wieder bekomme (seit über nem Monat weg). Mittlerweile habe ich die GPU auf dem Papier ca 6 Monate, effektiv aber nur 3 gehabt, in der sie klappte.
Bin froh, wenn die 3000er kommen. Dann geht der Schiss weg. Tja, ist leider eher sehr frustrierend mit GPUs ...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. April 2020)

MSI outs GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GAMING Z with 16 Gbps GDDR6 memory - VideoCardz.com

vllt die 1. mit Backdrill Board


----------



## Gurdi (16. April 2020)

BobDobalina schrieb:


> Also ich hab eigentlich die MSI 2070S X Trio. Ich hab damit aber nur Probleme. Nach ca 1 1/2 Monaten ging zunehmend nichts mehr damit. Wurde dann nervigerweise eingeschickt statt umgetauscht. Kam zurück mit Angabe, dass kein Fehler gefunden wurde (sie war definitiv im Ar+++, konnte ich testen). Dann plötzlich ging sie wieder, um nach nichtmal nem Monat wieder kaputt zu sein. Wenn die MSI-Variante nicht das aktuell beste Modell der 2070S wäre (gerade auch was Temps und Lautstärke angeht), würde ich MSI endgültig den Rücken kehren. Habe leider bei denen wirklich immer ins Klo gegriffen; nur vor 10 Jahren ging es mit denen. Hab wohl einfach Pech, denn die MSI hat auch die besten Reviews von usern. Auch hier. Andererseits hatte wohl keiner mit dem Schrottsupport des Herstellers zu tun.
> Gigabyte scheint leider auch keine Alternative. So kann ich nur hoffen, dass ich irgendwann mal meine Grafikkarte wieder bekomme (seit über nem Monat weg). Mittlerweile habe ich die GPU auf dem Papier ca 6 Monate, effektiv aber nur 3 gehabt, in der sie klappte.
> Bin froh, wenn die 3000er kommen. Dann geht der Schiss weg. Tja, ist leider eher sehr frustrierend mit GPUs ...



Die S Chips sind halb alte Ausschussware die gesammelt wurde, da kann ein defekt durchaus mal vorkommen. Ärgerlich natürlich die Abwicklung. Ich mach sowas nicht mit, wenn die wirklich an den Hersteller geht erwarte ich vom Händler Ersatz. Wenn er nicht liefert, kauf ich mir ne neue und verkauf die alte. Dem Hardwareshop kehre ich dann schlicht den Rücken.


----------



## BobDobalina (16. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die S Chips sind halb alte Ausschussware die gesammelt wurde, da kann ein defekt durchaus mal vorkommen. Ärgerlich natürlich die Abwicklung. Ich mach sowas nicht mit, wenn die wirklich an den Hersteller geht erwarte ich vom Händler Ersatz. Wenn er nicht liefert, kauf ich mir ne neue und verkauf die alte. Dem Hardwareshop kehre ich dann schlicht den Rücken.



Kann was dran sein. Zudem noch die Probleme mit den micronspeichern.. Mmh.
Tja und ich hab bei der gpu leider den Fehler gemacht diese bei Mediamarkt gekauft zu haben. Die weigern sich strinkt gegen Austausch und schicken nur ein. Und aktuell warte ich seit einem Monat und werde komplett ignoriert. Nichtmal auf ein Einschreiben wurde reagiert oder auf ne Mail an die Beschwerdeabteilung. Tatsächlich ist es jetzt das erste Mal, dass ich nun sogar einen Anwalt einschalten musste (Versicherung sei dank), weil ich gar keine Infos mehr erhalte. Nur mal der Hinweis, wenn die Shops wieder offen haben (online gekauft aber örtlich abgegeben). 
Gibt es online Händler die problemlos gegen Neuware tauschen bei Defekt? Also außer Amazon.


----------



## IphoneBenz (16. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die S Chips sind halb alte Ausschussware die gesammelt wurde, da kann ein defekt durchaus mal vorkommen. Ärgerlich natürlich die Abwicklung. Ich mach sowas nicht mit, wenn die wirklich an den Hersteller geht erwarte ich vom Händler Ersatz. Wenn er nicht liefert, kauf ich mir ne neue und verkauf die alte. Dem Hardwareshop kehre ich dann schlicht den Rücken.



Es mögen Teildefekte Chips sein ja, aber sicherlich nicht Ausschussware. Die 5700nonX nennt auch keiner Ausschussware.


Hast halt eine miese Karte erwischt. Schade das deine RMA so mies läuft. Das kenne ich mit einer Vega nur zu gut. Ohne Vega zu haten, ich hatte einfach eine bescheidene n Karte. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## BobDobalina (16. April 2020)

Ja, irgendwie ein Griff ins Klo, aber von der Lautstärke und Leistung und Temperatur mochte ich die Karte.. In den wenigen Wochen, in der sie funktionierte. Naja, bei diesem PC hab ich generell viel Pech. Mainboard von Asus nach vier Tauschs und gleichem bug.. Das is aber ein Treiberproblem und es wird daran gearbeitet (seit ca 3-4 Monaten). Da is der Support toll. Und beim Monitor (MSI) fü 500 Euro hatte ich 4 mal welche mit Pixelfehlern oder toten Pixeln. Ich bin einfach froh, wenn es alles läuft... 
Freue mich auch sehr auf die neue 3000er Reihe. Dann definitiv eine mit mehr als 8gb. Weiß man da schon, ob das zb bei der 3070 der Fall ist oder erst 3080? Auch hoffe ich, dass die stromsparender werden. Die 1070 zb frisst wesentlich weniger als die 2070 (Super).


----------



## DaHell63 (17. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die S Chips sind halb *alte Ausschussware* die gesammelt wurde



Wie nennst Du dann Grafikkarten deren RMA Quote 3-5 mal so hoch sind? Und das bei den empfohlenen RX 5700 XT Karten.

8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil *5% RMA Qote*
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil, GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8GB Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+ *3% RMA Quote*
8GB Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+ (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8GB MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER GAMING X TRIO *1% RMA Quote*
8GB MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER GAMING X TRIO Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2070 | Mindfactory.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## openSUSE (17. April 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> ...]


Wie kommst du auf die RMA Quoten?


----------



## -Shorty- (17. April 2020)

Steht in seinen Links, sind Angaben von MF.


----------



## Grestorn (17. April 2020)

In dem man auf die Links klickt und dann auf "Kundenbewertung".


----------



## openSUSE (17. April 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> In dem man auf die Links klickt und dann auf "Kundenbewertung".



Nein nicht Kundenbewertungen, ich meine die RMA Quoten die er angibt.

Edit:
OK habe es gefunden, sind Mindfactory bezeichnet dies aber als Reklamationsquote und schreibt dann RMA Quote, da stimmt was nicht.


----------



## DaHell63 (17. April 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf die RMA Quoten?


Steht doch die RMA-Quote  dabei.


----------



## Grestorn (17. April 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Nein nicht Kundenbewertungen, ich meine die RMA Quoten die er angibt.
> 
> Edit:
> OK habe es gefunden, sind Mindfactory bezeichnet dies aber als Reklamationsquote und schreibt dann RMA Quote, da stimmt was nicht.



Es ist die Quote der Exemplare, die zurückgeschickt werden - egal ob wegen einer technischen Reklamation oder unbegründetem Nichtgefallen.


----------



## openSUSE (17. April 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Steht doch die RMA-Quote  dabei.



Ja da steht Reklamationsquote und drunter  dann eben "RMA-Quote". 
Die meinen hier aber ledeglich Return*Material*Authorization und eben nicht Return*Manufacturer*Authorization.
Zudem wenn man hier liest scheinen nvidia Käufer lieber direkt an den Hersteller zu senden (also "echte" Return*Manufacturer*Authorization), was bei AMD Käufer imho nicht so oft ist sprich PowerColor würde ich in deutschland auch heher zum Händler senden.  Dies bedeutet aber, dass die (nvidia Karten) NICHT in den üblichen RMA-Quoten auftauchen.


----------



## Grestorn (17. April 2020)

Ja, ist klar.


----------



## openSUSE (17. April 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ja, ist klar.



Ja, jetzt schon.


----------



## gaussmath (17. April 2020)

Oder halt Return*Märchenstunde*Authorization à la OpenSuse.


----------



## openSUSE (17. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Oder halt Return*Märchenstunde*Authorization à la OpenSuse.



Ja, ist klar.


----------



## KaterTom (21. April 2020)

Ich habe genau die gleiche Karte und auf 1950 MHz bei 900 mV eingestellt. Die 1950 bekomme ich aber nie zu sehen, es sind max 1935 MHz. Das habe ich gemacht, um Temperatur und Lautstärke im Zaum zu halten. Verbrauch geht trotzdem bis 300 w maximal bei 100% Powertarget. Weniger FPS habe ich in The Division 2 und Ghost Recon Breakpoint trotzdem nicht, eher mehr. Kommt wohl durch die besseren Temperaturen, wodurch die Karte nur selten unter 1900MHz fällt. Im Betrieb mit Standard Werten fällt die Karte recht schnell auf etwa 1850 MHZ und kommt auch nicht wieder über 1900. Auch im 3dMark Firestrike steigt die Leistung leicht ggü. den Standard Werten. KCD habe ich nicht, aber ist dieses Spiel nicht sehr CPU limitiert?


----------



## soulstyle (21. April 2020)

Ups falsch hier.


----------



## Metamorph83 (22. April 2020)

BobDobalina schrieb:


> Also ich hab eigentlich die MSI 2070S X Trio. Ich hab damit aber nur Probleme. Nach ca 1 1/2 Monaten ging zunehmend nichts mehr damit. Wurde dann nervigerweise eingeschickt statt umgetauscht. Kam zurück mit Angabe, dass kein Fehler gefunden wurde (sie war definitiv im Ar+++, konnte ich testen). Dann plötzlich ging sie wieder, um nach nichtmal nem Monat wieder kaputt zu sein. Wenn die MSI-Variante nicht das aktuell beste Modell der 2070S wäre (gerade auch was Temps und Lautstärke angeht), würde ich MSI endgültig den Rücken kehren. Habe leider bei denen wirklich immer ins Klo gegriffen; nur vor 10 Jahren ging es mit denen. Hab wohl einfach Pech, denn die MSI hat auch die besten Reviews von usern. Auch hier. Andererseits hatte wohl keiner mit dem Schrottsupport des Herstellers zu tun.
> Gigabyte scheint leider auch keine Alternative. So kann ich nur hoffen, dass ich irgendwann mal meine Grafikkarte wieder bekomme (seit über nem Monat weg). Mittlerweile habe ich die GPU auf dem Papier ca 6 Monate, effektiv aber nur 3 gehabt, in der sie klappte.
> Bin froh, wenn die 3000er kommen. Dann geht der Schiss weg. Tja, ist leider eher sehr frustrierend mit GPUs ...



Ich werde in Zukunft, sofern die Reviews passen, nur noch zu Evga greifen. Hab den Scheiß mit Gigabyte auch satt. Die geben keinerlei technische Auskünfte und Service braucht 1,5 Monate um eine Antwort auf eine einfache Frage zu schreiben (Gleiches PCB Non Xtreme und Xtreme?), um mir dann in  einer 1000 Wörter Textwall eigentlich nix zu sagen und auf die Garantiebedingungen zu verweisen.


----------



## BobDobalina (22. April 2020)

Also meine Erfahrung zu MSI (und Support) ist zusammengefasst:
2015: Irgendein gut bewertes 90 € Mainboard gekauft. 1. Board verbuggte Lüftersteuerung, hat nicht geklappt. MSI Support eingeschaltet, mäßighilfreiche Antworten. Zwischenzeitlich mit Händler getauscht. Austauschboard gleicher Lüfterbug plus USB-Port-Ausfälle. MSI kam zwischenzeitlich immernoch nicht in die Pötte (man bedenke, dass schon seit dem Tausch und Mitteilen ca. 2 Wochen vergingen). Austausch 3. Board - zwischenzeitlich Rückmeldung von MSI mit Rückmeldung aus Taiwan. Ist generelles Problem mit dem Board, ist nicht aufgefallen (wir reden von der simplen Lüftersteuerung, die nicht funktionierte. WTF?). 3. Board hatte ebenfalls Lüfterbug und auch USB-Ausfälle, MSI schickt BIOS-Update-File, was null bringt. Mittlerweile verstrichene Zeit ca. 1 Monat. Hab dann auf Empfehlung in diesem Forum ein Asus-Board gekauft. Läuft.
= Damaliges Fazit: MSI kann man in der Pfeife rauchen, zukünftig nix mehr von MSI.

2019/20: GPU MSI 2070S Super X Trio Schlagmichtot. Wird als das beste Modell der 2070S-Reihe betitelt, leise, sleistungsstark und sehr viele gute Reviews. Nagut, nochmal ne Chance an MSI geben Defekt nach 1-2 Monaten. Wird eingeschickt vom Händler, kommt zurück mit Angabe "kein Fehler gefunden" aber klappt plötzlich temporär wieder (Statistik-Lüge, das ist mir ja sehr sympathisch. QM ist geil). Einen Monat später wieder selber Defekt, wieder Händler, Corona-Situation bla-bla. Händler nicht hilfreich, also versucht MSI Support zu kontaktieren. Hier komplett abgeblockt und nur auf Händler verwiesen. Im Ernst? Zudem bereits wegen der mangelhaften Reparaturbearbeitung bei der letzten Abgabe vermerkt, dass ich um Neuware bitte.  Muss nun leider auf die Klärung zwischen Anwalt und Händler abwarten, weil Händler soviel macht wie ein Stein. Habe aber nach einem Monat die Info zumindest, dass MSI keine Neuware ausgehändigt hat. Prima.
+
Monitor von MSI gekauft. Bild wirklich super genial. Und was ist das? Pixelfehler? Ich dachte, das sei eine Legende wie das Märchen vom Weihnachtsmann. Okay, kann vorkommen. Umtauschen. 2. Monitor: Pixelfehler, Tauschen, 3. Monitor: Pixelfehler (diesmal sogar 3), 4. Monitor: Pixelfehler.. Okay. Ist wie dieser Film Live.Die.Repeat (oder so). Bin aber überzeugt von der Bildquali und die Auswahl meiner Monitorkriterien ist sehr, sehr gering. 5. Monitor: Juhu, kein Pixelfehler... moment.. komische Geräusche zu hören. Suchen im True-Detective-Style... Netzteil vom Monitor ist also auf 3-Meter Entfernung zu hören? Och komm schon.. Zum Glück habe ich den 4. Monitor noch nicht zurück gegeben. Netzteil getauscht. Jetzt sollte Ruhe sein.
= Fazit: MSI ist Schrott. Mag sein, dass ich einfach enormes Pech habe. Hinzu kommt meine Erfahrung mit dem Support. MSI werd ich nicht mehr holen. Egal was wer schreibt. Sche*-Verein.

Asus: 
2015 Board läuft und läuft (läuft auch 2020 noch).
2019  November: z390er-Board hat spezielles Front-Panel bzw. Mikrofon-Problem (dazu hatte ich auch mal was gepostet). Drei mal getauscht, dazwischen auch noch ein weiteres, anderes Asus-Board mit z390er Chip. Alle haben den Bug. Mitte Dezember Asus-Support kontaktiert. Reger Austausch, auch mti 2nd-Level-Support telefoniert. Anfang 2020 wurde mir angeboten, dass ich Mikrofon, SSD mit OS und ein Front-Panel-Anschluss an Asus Germany schicke, was dann von dort nach Taiwan geschickt wird. Der Fehler lässt sich nämlich dort nicht reproduzieren. März 2020 Rückmeldung. Fehler konnte reproduziert werden (und ich weiß endlich, dass ich nicht komplett irre bin, wie es in manch anderen Foren mittlerweile wirkte. Den Fehelr gibt es angeblich nicht und liegt wenn dann an einem selbst). Asus steht mit Realtek in Kontakt, da Abhängigkeit von dieser Firma mitbesteht. Zweiter Treiber löst bereits ein Problem. Aktuell wird noch an der Lösugn des anderen Problems gearbeitet.
Aktuelles Fazit: Die Qualität von asus gefällt mir. Dass die z390er-Reihe einen Bug hat, der niemandem auffällt, mag daran liegen, dass es eben niemandem auffällt. Der Umgang mit dem Problem, der wirklich sehr nette Supporter vom 2nd-Level. Asus werde ich auch weiter mein Vertrauen schenken, sofern die Produkte gute Bewertung haben. Hier liest man teilweise auch von schrottigen Produkten.

Im Endeffekt werde ich zukünfitg sehr viel mehr Gewichtung in die Support-Abwicklung legen. Und um genau auf den Punkt der GPUs zu kommen: Ich lese immer wieder Gemecker zu nahezu jedem Hersteller. Was aber immer positiv ist, wenn der Hersteller-Name fällt, ist EVGA. 
Aktuelle Zukunftsplanung ist daher: Die 3000er Reihe wird definitiv von EVGA sein. Kein Bock mehr auf den ganzen Technikmist, der mittlerweile hergestellt wird.
Okay, Dampf ablassen tat gut .


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. April 2020)

am 14. Mai gibts wohl endlich Ampere Infos

zumindest für GA100


----------



## LightLoop (24. April 2020)

Woher weißt du das?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. April 2020)

hat Jensen mir geflüstert


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (24. April 2020)

hoffentlich kommen endlich Infos, bin schon ganz 
kribbelich wegen 3080 ti


----------



## IphoneBenz (24. April 2020)

Oh ja....ich brauch auch unbedingt mehr GPU Power für UDH...das klappt zwar alles mit der TI aber ist auch oft ein gefrickel mit den Einstellungen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Wieso taktet eigentlich die Founder 2080Ti nur mit 1650 MHZ im Boost und Partnerkarten bis zu 2000MHZ und mehr? Sind diese 350MHZ nicht eklatant spürbar?



die Founders wird ziemlich heiß und hat denke mal auch ein etwas niedrigeres Powerlimit


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Wieso taktet eigentlich die Founder 2080Ti nur mit 1650 MHZ im Boost und Partnerkarten bis zu 2000MHZ und mehr? Sind diese 350MHZ nicht eklatant spürbar?



YouTube 
YouTube

Ob dies "was auch immer" ist muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Ich würde sie nicht missen wollen.
Gibt einige Spiele die man mit mehr Takt besser an der 60FPS Grenze halten kann und somit auch angenehmer ist, insofern Vsync verwendet wird wie ich es am TV tue.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. April 2020)

das wäre ja echt cool

"ChinaTimes: Taiwanese Graphics Card vendors clear inventory, new products launching in Q3 [Nvidia Ampere RTX3000 series]

&#8220;&#21488;&#39023;&#21345;&#28165;&#24235;&#23384; &#26032;&#21697;Q3&#19978;&#38499;&#8221;"


https://twitter.com/chiakokhua/status/1255418855071121410


----------



## gaussmath (29. April 2020)

Q3 war doch relativ lange schon klar. ^^


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. April 2020)

Q3 finde ich persönlich aber viel zu spät.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Q3 war doch relativ lange schon klar. ^^



zuletzt klangs eher nach Q4

allerdings hat er den Tweet ach wieger gelöscht ... vllt hält er es auch für Blödsinn ^^

die Tabelle die sie verwendet hatten war aber auch unlogisch


----------



## chaotium (2. Mai 2020)

Interessant wird eher was die Karte an Leistung hat und wie viel VRAM, Wann die Karte kommt ist nebensache


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Mai 2020)

der Moors Law is Dead Typ will n paar leaks zu Ampere bekommen haben

falls es jemanden interessiert

YouTube


... wäre ja nice wenns so kommen würde


----------



## DARPA (4. Mai 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> der Moors Law is Dead Typ will n paar leaks zu Ampere bekommen haben
> 
> falls es jemanden interessiert
> 
> ...



Klingt so, als würde man alles dafür tun, die Speichermengen nicht erhöhen zu müssen ^^


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (4. Mai 2020)

ich freu mich, hoffe die 3080 ti schaffts noch dieses Jahr auf den Markt


----------



## chaotium (10. Mai 2020)

Hä? Die Karten werden bei TSMC hergestellt und ein paar Karten bei Samsung.


----------



## IphoneBenz (11. Mai 2020)

Hätte gern mal richtige Infos. Etwas mehr UHD Power wäre schön. Aber bitte dann mit 16Gb


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (12. Mai 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Hätte gern mal richtige Infos. Etwas mehr UHD Power wäre schön. Aber bitte dann mit 16Gb



stimme voll zu; vielleicht kommen sogar 24 gb, wie sie Amd angeblich einsetzen möchte


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. Mai 2020)

der Typ von Moors Law is Dead will noch n paar Infos bekommen haben

YouTube

3080Ti 40% bis 70% schneller als 2080Ti

und 4x bis 5x mit RT

wäre ja ganz net ^^


komm Jensen mach hinne ... ich will endlich verlässliche Infos


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Mai 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> komm Jensen mach hinne ... ich will endlich verlässliche Infos


Wer will die nicht? Wir alle warten doch darauf das nVidia endlich mal Infos raushaut.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. Mai 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Wer will die nicht?



AMD Fanboys?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Mai 2020)

Ach die sind sicher auch neugierig zu sehen was gehen könnte.


----------



## gaussmath (12. Mai 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> und 4x bis 5x mit RT
> 
> wäre ja ganz net ^^



Ja, ganz nett...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. Mai 2020)

YouTube - What&#8217;s Jensen been cooking?


----------



## HisN (12. Mai 2020)

Ahhh... was bringen uns Infos, wenn wir das Zeug nicht kaufen können .... 
Und wenns aus Holz ist 

Gib mir neue Hardwareeeeee


----------



## gaussmath (12. Mai 2020)

HisN hat gehört 4-5 mal mehr RT Power, jetzt ist er ganz wuschig. Mich lässt das ja total kalt. Ich warte gelassen, bis es die ersten Tests gibt...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Mai 2020)

Nicht nur er ist Geil auf die neue Gen, auch ich.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. Mai 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ja, ganz nett...



laut Kimi is es wohl Fake ^^


----------



## gaussmath (13. Mai 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> laut Kimi is es wohl Fake ^^



Natürlich ist das ausgemachter Bullshit. 400% IPC-Steigerung bei der Intersectionberechnung, da verglüht so ein RT-Core ja.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. Mai 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das ausgemachter Bullshit. 400% IPC-Steigerung bei der Intersectionberechnung, da verglüht so ein RT-Core ja.



Naja, wenn der RT Part von Amper auf Inline RT optimiert ist, würde ja das Zeug mit Shader Binding Tables und Hit or Miss Ray Probes wegfallen (so hab ichs zumindest verstanden).

Das könnte ja schonmal nen ordentlichen Boost bringen

aber 400% klingt wirklich recht utopisch


Hoffentlich erzählt uns Huang morgen auch n bissl was zur Ampers RT Fähigkeit


----------



## gaussmath (13. Mai 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Naja, wenn der RT Part von Amper auf Inline RT optimiert ist, würde ja das Zeug mit Shader Binding Tables und Hit or Miss Ray Probes wegfallen (so hab ichs zumindest verstanden).



Dieser ganze Mist kommt doch von der Software (Hybrid-Ansatz), nicht von der Hardware?!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. Mai 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Dieser ganze Mist kommt doch von der Software (Hybrid-Ansatz), nicht von der Hardware?!



Aber DXR 1.1 is doch auch Hybrid-Ansatz un da fällt es wohl raus

ich könnt mir halt vorstellen, dass die Hardware dann effektiver genutz werden kann wenn unnöziges Zeug wegfällt

hab mich aber auch nich wirklich damit beschäftig ... das war nur das was hängen geblieben ist ^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. Mai 2020)

boom 6 Stacks HBM2

NVIDIA Tesla A100 with GA100 Ampere GPU pictured - VideoCardz.com


allerdings siehts so aus als ob es kein HBM2e ist

der soll ja (fast) quadratisch, praktisch, gut sein

zumindest der von Samsung


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. Mai 2020)

54 Milliarden Transistoren ... nice

hoffentlich is das ohne HBM2 gerechnet

dann wären wir ja bei ~65 Millionen Transen/mm²

*sabber*


----------



## Siriuz (14. Mai 2020)

Morgen wird die 3000er Reihe vorgestellt oder?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. Mai 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Morgen wird die 3000er Reihe vorgestellt oder?



Nope





GA103 möglicherweise gecanceled :O


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. Mai 2020)

falscher thread ^^


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Mai 2020)

Naja die GPU Preise sind doch, vor allem im grünen Lager, abartig  Aber 600 für ne 2070er ist schon....ne Nummer


----------



## Gurdi (20. Mai 2020)

blutegel1 schrieb:


> Alter schwede die 2070 super liegen plötzlich fast alle auf über 600 euro und sind fast nicht mehr verfügbar? warum? abverkauf in die falsche richtung hammer.



Lieferengpässe durch Corona, ein Schiff brauch ne Weile.


----------



## gaussmath (20. Mai 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Lieferengpässe durch Corona, ein Schiff brauch ne Weile.



Computerteile kommen mit dem Flugzeug.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Mai 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Computerteile kommen mit dem Flugzeug.



Kleine Artikel sicherlich, aber GraKas kommen meistens per Schiff.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (21. Mai 2020)

Neuste Gerüchte:

Gaming Ampere soll ordentlich saufen

und das PCB soll irgednwie "ITX" sein

(wahrscheinlich in Bezug auf GA102 Karte)


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2020)

Das würde sehr für HBM sprechen.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (21. Mai 2020)

hoffe, es wird noch dieses Jahr was mit den Karten, bin schon ganz kribbelig


----------



## RawMangoJuli (21. Mai 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das würde sehr für HBM sprechen.



wird wohl GDDR

soll aber vllt sogar noch schneller getaktet sein (20Gbps oder mehr)


aber Igor meinte ja mal, dass NV den Speicher anders anordnen will


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (21. Mai 2020)

hoffe auf 24 gb Vram für die 3080 ti, wäre auf jeden Fall zukunftssicherer


----------



## Dragon AMD (21. Mai 2020)

Schnitzel1979 schrieb:


> hoffe auf 24 gb Vram für die 3080 ti, wäre auf jeden Fall zukunftssicherer


Wird nicht kommen warum auch. Denke Minimum 8gb und max 16gb vram wird kommen.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (21. Mai 2020)

Schnitzel1979 schrieb:


> hoffe auf 24 gb Vram für die 3080 ti, wäre auf jeden Fall zukunftssicherer



Hmm kleines ITX Board mit 24 Gb Ram a 20Gbps und dann sollen die Dinger ordentlich wattage durchjagen. Das klingt unwahrscheinlich in der Kombo.
12Gb a 16Gbps hört sich da schon wahrscheinlicher an.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (21. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die Info. Die 12 Gb VRam werden tatsächlich zur Zeit in der Gerüchteküche gehandelt. Hoffentlich reicht das aus,
um Spiele auch in der Zukunft in 4k oder 8k zu zocken. Mehr werden wir vermutlich erst Ende des Jahres erfahren.

Viele Grüße,
Schnitzel


----------



## blautemple (21. Mai 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm kleines ITX Board mit 24 Gb Ram a 20Gbps und dann sollen die Dinger ordentlich wattage durchjagen. Das klingt unwahrscheinlich in der Kombo.
> 12Gb a 16Gbps hört sich da schon wahrscheinlicher an.



GDDR6 verbraucht praktisch gar nichts. Der ist total anspruchslos.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (22. Mai 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> GDDR6 verbraucht praktisch gar nichts. Der ist total anspruchslos.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Der ist total heiß, das ist das Problem. Nicht der Verbrauch. Wil gar nicht wissen mit das 2Gb Chips aussieht.


----------



## blautemple (24. Mai 2020)

Gott wie mir das 330W Krüppel Power Limit auf den Sack geht: UNIGINE Benchmarks
Ein Jammer dass das 406W BIOS für die Trio bei meiner nicht mehr funktioniert...


----------



## blue_focus (24. Mai 2020)

Bei dir ists wenigstens nur das PT. Meine macht die 2.1GHz schon gar nicht erst stabil. Egal wieviel Strom ich da drauf jage. 

Gesendet von meinem P20 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (24. Mai 2020)

Hilft mir aber nichts wenn der hohe Takt auf Grund des Power Limits nicht gehalten wird. Das einzige was mich rettet ist die niedrige Temperatur, Mo-Ra sei dank...


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2020)

Habe mal eine Frage an die User die den MSI-Afterburner für die Lüftersteuerung nutzen.

Mit der neuen 2080 Super (Gigabyte) von meinem Sohn haben wir heute UV versucht und das klappt schon sehr gut. Hierzu muss der Afterburner nicht im Hintergrund laufen und es reicht aus wenn auf das Windows Symbol mit dem StartUP geklickt wird damit bei jedem Rechner start diese Einstellungen erneut übernommen werden. So funktioniert auch mein UV sein Jahren.

Habe aber selbst eine Wasserkühlung verbaut daher kenne ich diesen Teil mit der Lüfterregelung nicht.
Zwar haben wir hierzu auch eine eigene Kurve erstellen können und die Lüfter werden so auch gut geregelt, aber sobald der Afterburner beendet wird werden die Lüfter wieder nach Grafikkarte (Bios) geregelt und hier kommt ein ZeroFan vor was wir damit unterbinden wollten.

Muss der Afterburner dazu mit im Hintergrund laufen? Denn das wäre doof, weil manche Spiele damit Probleme machen und man müsste auch ständig das OSD ausstellen. Mit UV muss ich den Afterburner nicht im Hintergrund mit starten lassen, da reicht es aus unten auf "StartUP" zu klicken.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. Mai 2020)

der Afterburner läuft doch im Hintergrund wenn du das Starup Ding clickst

und warum müsstest du ständig das OSD ausschalten?


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> der Afterburner läuft doch im Hintergrund wenn du das Starup Ding clickst
> 
> und warum müsstest du ständig das OSD ausschalten?


Nein, der Afterburner läuft nicht im Hintergrund wenn Startup angeklickt wird.
Die Einstellungen werden dazu in Windows irgendwo hinterlegt.

Damit der Afterburner im Hintergrund läuft muss in den Einstellungen ein Hacken dazu gesetzt sein.
Der OSD läuft immer mit wenn diese mit eingerichtet wurde. Es kann aber eine Taste dazu mit bestimmt werden um das OSD ein und ausblenden zu können.


----------



## gaussmath (28. Mai 2020)

Der AB hat nichts mit dem Overlay/OSD zu tun, das macht alles RTSS. AB schickt lediglich Daten rüber zum RTSS via Hypertext und Shared Memory, welche visualisiert werden sollen. Zusätzlich kann der AB Befehle an RTSS senden, um das Verhalten zu steuern, ein- und ausblenden des Overlays ist so ein Befehl beispielsweise.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Mai 2020)

Das ist schon klar und wenn ich den AB gestartet wird ist der RTSS auch mit dabei, da der automatisch sobald das ODS mit eingerichtet wird mit gestartet wird. Beantwortet aber nicht meine Frage ob die Lüftersteurung ohne das der AB im Hintergrund laufen muss genutzt werden kann. Denn mit UV oder OC ist dies möglich, aber offensichtlich nicht wenn die Lüftersteuerung mit laufen soll.

Ist aber nicht mehr so wichtig, wir können auch die Software der Grafikkarte hierzu nutzen, da diese nichts ausmacht wenn sie im Hintergrund läuft. Schade das Gigabyte dazu nicht wie Asus ein zweites Bios mit dabei hat wo einfach zwischen ZeroFan und immer laufenden Lüfter umgeschaltet werden kann.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (28. Mai 2020)

MSI Popobrenner muss dazu im Hintergrund laufen. Sobald off... gelten die default Settings des Treibers oder des Bios.
Schade eigentlich, dass es Nvidia immer noch nicht geschafft hat im Treiber ein Fan controlling zu implementieren....


----------



## gaussmath (28. Mai 2020)

Inwiefern wäre das denn nachteilig, wenn der AB im Hintergrund läuft?


----------



## IICARUS (28. Mai 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> MSI Popobrenner muss dazu im Hintergrund laufen. Sobald off... gelten die default Settings des Treibers oder des Bios.
> Schade eigentlich, dass es Nvidia immer noch nicht geschafft hat im Treiber ein Fan controlling zu implementieren....


Ich hatte ihm ehe meine Asus empfohlen, denn die Asus ist recht leise und hat so ein Bios Schalter mit dabei. Damit ändert sich zwar nicht die Leistung aber es wird damit zwischen ZeroFan und immer laufenden Lüfter umgeschaltet. Aber die Asus hat mehr DP statt HDMI Anschlüsse und er hat die Gigabyte haben wollen da er mehrere Monitore und ein Fernseher hat die alle per HDMI angeschlossen werden. Zudem hat er noch ein Gigabyte Board und kann dann die RGBs auch mit einer Software steuern statt mehrere Software hierzu installiert zu haben.



gaussmath schrieb:


> Inwiefern wäre das denn nachteilig, wenn der AB im Hintergrund läuft?


Weil es manchmal Spiele gibt die damit ein Problem haben und dann muss das OSD immer per Tastendruck ein oder ausgeschaltet werden.
Außerdem bin ich kein Freund von Software im Hintergrund im Dauerbetrieb laufen zu lassen.

Aber wie gesagt, die eigene Software von Gigabyte kann da auch im Hintergrund laufen und dort ist kein OSD mit dabei.
Den AB nutzen wir nur dann wenn das OSD gefragt ist.

Ist aber egal, hatte nur gefragt falls ich hierzu ggf. was übersehen hatte.


----------



## blautemple (28. Mai 2020)

Du kannst das OSD doch dauerhaft deaktiviert lassen


----------



## gaussmath (28. Mai 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Du kannst das OSD doch dauerhaft deaktiviert lassen



Machen wir in CapFrameX doch auch so. Overlay Hotkey betätigen, zack, werden keine Daten mehr an RTSS geschickt.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2020)

Ja klar sicher, weiß ich alles, aber ich will den AB nicht im Hintergrund laufen haben.
Hat sich aber erledigt, da wenn schon was im Hintergrund laufen muss dann kann ich auch das Programm von Gigabyte selbst nutzen, womit es genau so gut klappt.


----------



## gaussmath (29. Mai 2020)

Ist das mehr  so ein Unwohlsein oder hast du den Impact mal gemessen?


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2020)

Wie bereits geschrieben handelt es sich nicht um mein Rechner und der Besitzer möchte kein AB im Hintergrund am laufen haben. Mir war jetzt nicht klar ob ich was übersehe, daher fragte ich einmal hier. 

Hat sich daher erledigt, danke.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Juni 2020)

wow, dass wäre gar nicht mal schlecht

"Maybe,
the new TITAN(?), 5376, GA102-400,
RTX3090(?), 5248, GA102-300, 21Gbps GDDR6X, 
RTX3080(?), 4352, GA102-200."


1008GB/s xD


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (1. Juni 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wow, dass wäre gar nicht mal schlecht
> 
> "Maybe,
> the new TITAN(?), 5376, GA102-400,
> ...



so eine Rtx 3090 ti wäre lecker, mal schauen was da noch kommt
und bitte viel Vram


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Juni 2020)

Schnitzel1979 schrieb:


> so eine Rtx 3090 ti wäre lecker, mal schauen was da noch kommt
> und bitte viel Vram



wird wohl eher auf 12GB hinaus laufen


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. Juni 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wird wohl eher auf 12GB hinaus laufen


Was aber richtig schwach wäre. 16 GB dürfen es gerne sein.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (2. Juni 2020)

bei der Big Navi sollens ja angeblich 24 Gb Vram geben; falls das stimmen sollte, bin ich neugierig,
ob Nvidia da mitziehen würde


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Juni 2020)

Habe eine 2080.
Möchte eine Rx580 kurz einbauen um was zu testen..

Vorher mit DDU grünen Treiber löschen, ausbauen.. rx einbauen, roten Treiber installieren.. 
Sonst noch was..?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Juni 2020)

Schnitzel1979 schrieb:


> bei der Big Navi sollens ja angeblich 24 Gb Vram geben; falls das stimmen sollte, bin ich neugierig,
> ob Nvidia da mitziehen würde


Tja das ist das Problem mit den ewigen Gerüchten. Genaues weis man leider nicht.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (2. Juni 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Habe eine 2080.
> Möchte eine Rx580 kurz einbauen um was zu testen..
> 
> Vorher mit DDU grünen Treiber löschen, ausbauen.. rx einbauen, roten Treiber installieren..
> Sonst noch was..?



Ich würde lieber normal Deinstallieren. Hatte mal das Problem, dass nach DDU das NV Control Panel nicht mehr lief und sich auch nicht installieren ließ....


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (2. Juni 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Tja das ist das Problem mit den ewigen Gerüchten. Genaues weis man leider nicht.



stimmt, hoffentlich Ende des Jahres wissen wir mehr


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Juni 2020)

Ende des Jahres will ich nicht mehr wissen, da will ich die neue High End Karte schon (natürlich Wassergekühlt) verbaut haben. Die ganze Entwicklung geht mir im Moment viel viel viel zu langsam.


----------



## DaHell63 (2. Juni 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ende des Jahres will ich nicht mehr wissen, da will ich die neue High End Karte schon (natürlich Wassergekühlt) verbaut haben. Die ganze Entwicklung geht mir im Moment viel viel viel zu langsam.


Als Enthusiast hat man es halt schwer .


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Juni 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Als Enthusiast hat man es halt schwer .


Ja ich war ja schon überrascht das letztes Jahr kein RTX 2080ti Nachfolger kam. Jetzt haben wir den 2.6.20 und wir wissen noch nichts. Auch das die neuen Karten kommen sollen ist ja bis jetzt nur ein Gerücht. Die Profi Karte wurde vorgestellt, ja toll. Aber nichts für Spieler...


----------



## blautemple (2. Juni 2020)

Kannst dir doch einen 10900K kaufen, dann ist die Bastellust zumindest etwas gestillt ^^


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Juni 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Kannst dir doch einen 10900K kaufen, dann ist die Bastellust zumindest etwas gestillt ^^


Ohne scheiß. Habe ich gestern gemacht. Neues Mainboard, CPU und eine weitere M.2 NVMe SSD. Mußte mich zum Geburtstag selber beschenken 
Blöd ist nur, ich habe kein einziges fps mehr dank GPU Limit... Trotzdem wollte ich was neues. 
Zuerst dachte ich an einen komplett neuen PC, also vom Gehäuse bis zur Wakü neu. Aber das wäre dann preislich aus dem Ruder gelaufen...


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (2. Juni 2020)

bei mir wirds ein neuer Rechner, da ich Power für Cyberpunk 2077 brauche; ich hoffe wirklich, dass der Release der 3080 ti nicht auf 2021 verschoben wird


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (2. Juni 2020)

Schaffebigbraintime schrieb:


> ASUS GeForce(R) RTX 2080 SUPER&#8482; Dual Evo OC 8GB (90YV0DJ0-M0NM00) Grafikkarte kaufen | SATURN



ui, ganz gutes Angebot, bin mal gespannt, was eine neue 3080 ti kosten wird, wenn sie mal rauskommt


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (2. Juni 2020)

Schaffebigbraintime schrieb:


> Soviel wie die 2080TI.



also, wenn die Leistung hoch ansteigt (50 % im Vergleich zur 2080 ti) und beim Vram nicht gespart
wird, bin ich bereit, den Preis zu zahlen; da aber alles nur Gerüchte sind, müssen wir warten,
bis die Karten erscheinen und ausgiebig getestet werden


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. Juni 2020)

Da bis jetzt noch keiner genau weis wann die neuen Karten kommen kann man (wenn man die Leistung braucht/will) jetzt auch noch zu einer RTX 2080ti greifen. Laufen deine Spiele dir schnell und schön genug würde ich einfach warten.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. Juni 2020)

Schaffebigbraintime schrieb:


> Schnell genug halte ich für ein Gerücht. Das Existiert nicht. Eine Karte die 3-4 mal 2080 TI liefert das wäre annähernd schnell genug.


Ja für uns "Verrückte" ist nichts schnell genug. Ich weiß das ja selber sehr gut...
Aber es gibt ja noch sooooooooooooooooo viele die mit Full HD spielen (warum auch immer ) und da ist eine RTX 2080ti schnell genug, alles andere würde mich wundern.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (3. Juni 2020)

hoffe, dass wir mit der 3080 ti spiele in 4k gut zocken können, mit dlss 2.0 auch in 8k


----------



## HisN (4. Juni 2020)

Naja .. wie üblich. Schon mit der 2080Ti konnte/kann man Games gut in 4K spielen. Man wird sie also mit der neuen Generation BESSER spielen können, oder weiter rumeiern, weil man die Regler zu weit anzieht.

2080TI in RDR2 und FHD. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*DAS* rettet auch keine Ampere.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (4. Juni 2020)

Schaffebigbraintime schrieb:


> Das ist kein Full HD aber irgendwann lernst DU das auch noch.



haha das Ich nicht lache... du verstehst es echt nicht. 
Du mit deiner grünen Brille womit man alles in Max. Settings spielen kann.

Wieso sollte der gezeigte Screen von HisN nicht in FHD sein? oder stimmen dann deine ganzen Versprechen anderer User nicht mehr das X Grafikkarte *immer* Locker für X Games in deren Szenarien reicht?


----------



## gaussmath (4. Juni 2020)

SilverTobias90 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte der gezeigte Screen von HisN nicht in FHD sein?



Weil die meisten AA Techniken Oversampling betreiben.

Beispiel: 4x SSAA 1080p = effektiv 2160p = 4K.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (4. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Weil die meisten AA Techniken Oversampling betreiben.
> 
> Beispiel: 4x SSAA 1080p = effektiv 2160p = 4K.



Das ist natürlich vollkommen richtig und habe ich auch nie bezweifelt. Nur wieviele User oder die mit dem Thema anfangen kaufen sich eine 2070s/ oder gar 2080ti da sie denken
 &#8222;ach, mit dem >1500€ PC kann ich jetzt alles auf *anschlag* einstellen und spielen&#8220;

...verdammt viele. Und genau das Problem ist es, das viele einfach die Auswirkungen der Regler nicht kennen. Für viele ist es nativ 1080p vom Display her und gut ist. Das die GPU einfach mal auf 2160p durch 4xSSAA berechnen soll, wissen viele ja nicht. Und das ist der springende Punkt, wieso es so schwierig ist pauschal zu sagen das X Grafikkarte bei jedem so funktioniert wie bei einem selbst, finde ich zumindest
Und genau deswegen ist HisN aussage(n) das eine 2080ti bspw. in FHD nicht reicht, absolut nicht falsch

MfG
Tobias


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Juni 2020)

endlich geht mal wa voran 

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 pictured? - VideoCardz.com

und was zur Hölle is das für nen Kühler xD


----------



## gaussmath (6. Juni 2020)

Ein Lüfter für die Backplate??


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ein Lüfter für die Backplate??




Backplate?

es sind 2 auf der Vorderseite


Edit:

ach Moment, du hast recht xD

also doch ITX Borad?

hinten komplett nur Kühler?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Juni 2020)

der Typ schreibt außerdem (mit Googel translate):

"Es sollte einfach so am Fließband platziert werden, damit es nicht umgekehrt, sondern nicht installiert wird.

Diese 30 Serien stehen kurz vor der Veröffentlichung und sind alle in Massenproduktion."


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Juni 2020)

ahhhhhhh

jezz will ich das PCB sehen xD


----------



## gaussmath (6. Juni 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ahhhhhhh
> 
> jezz will ich das PCB sehen xD



Gehen vielleicht Heatpipes dadurch?  Wo ist Igor, wenn man ihn braucht?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Gehen vielleicht Heatpipes dadurch?  Wo ist Igor, wenn man ihn braucht?



wahrscheinlich so wie WhyCry es hier darstellt 

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EZ0OHB4WAAYX_d7?format=jpg&name=4096x4096


----------



## gaussmath (6. Juni 2020)

Hmm, gab's so was schon mal?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hmm, gab's so was schon mal?



glaub nicht

aber das vom GA100 sieht ja auch ungefähr so aus


nur wo der Speicher da hin soll versteh ich nich ganz

vllt vorn und hinten aufn PCB

aber dann würde es hinten wohl ziemlich heiß werden


----------



## gaussmath (6. Juni 2020)

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wo da alles untergebracht werden kann. Speicher, Spannungswandler, wo soll das alles hin? Das ist ein Fake, glaube ich.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Das ist ein Fake, glaube ich.




ich denke es ist echt

das Design ist zu seltsam um Fake zu sein xD


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Juni 2020)

hilfebitte schrieb:


> nur noch ein kühler also sind die fes wieder saulaut und heiss? ;( ich mag die turing fes, wenn die lüfter aufhören würden zu drehen am dektop wären sie perfekt aber nein nvidia will ja nicht.



es sind 2 Lüfter


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht, wo da alles untergebracht werden kann. Speicher, Spannungswandler, wo soll das alles hin? Das ist ein Fake, glaube ich.



Igor neues Video kucken!

der Speicher wird viel näher an die GPU kommen


----------



## Siriuz (6. Juni 2020)

Hätte aber sehr gerne bald mal ein Release. Oder mal ein Datum. Die 1080 will so langsam in Rente.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (6. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Hätte aber sehr gerne bald mal ein Release. Oder mal ein Datum. Die 1080 will so langsam in Rente.


Für den Anfang würden schon mal die echten Daten der kommenden Generation reichen. Dann gerne auch das Releasedatum.

Und ich hoffe immer noch das nVidia endlich mal lernt auch Wassergekühlte Karten von Anfang an anzubieten. Auch wenn es anscheinend neue Kühler geben wird, ich will keine Luftgekühlte Karte.


----------



## Siriuz (6. Juni 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Für den Anfang würden schon mal die echten Daten der kommenden Generation reichen. Dann gerne auch das Releasedatum.
> 
> Und ich hoffe immer noch das nVidia endlich mal lernt auch Wassergekühlte Karten von Anfang an anzubieten. Auch wenn es anscheinend neue Kühler geben wird, ich will keine Luftgekühlte Karte.



Naja dafür gibs ja die Custom Designs. Mal schauen wie die neue Luftkühlung wird.  Wollte mir im Dezember noch eine 2080TI kaufen, ich warte schon soooo lange!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (6. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Naja dafür gibs ja die Custom Designs. Mal schauen wie die neue Luftkühlung wird.  Wollte mir im Dezember noch eine 2080TI kaufen, ich warte schon soooo lange!


Ja, aber die gibt es ja auch nie zu Release. Es wäre halt schön wenn man direkt bei Release auf eine Wakü Version greifen könnte. Wenn die neue Karte da ist, will doch keiner warten mit dem Einbau bis die passenden Kühler von Watercool und Co. erscheinen.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juni 2020)

Mit den neuen 2080er Grafikkarte sind damals auch Zeitgleich ein paar Kühler mit erschienen. Zwar war die Auswahl nicht groß aber ein paar sind damals mit neu rausgekommen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (6. Juni 2020)

Ja der schlechte EK Kühler. Mit dem hatte ich ganze 10°C mehr als mit dem Watercool Heatkiller.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juni 2020)

Du irrst dich, Watercool hat da auch was mit raus gebracht, da ich jemand kenne der sich damals direkt eine 2080 TI und ein Kühler dazu von Watercool kaufte. EK hatte auch einige Kühler mit raus gebracht und schlecht ist EK auch nicht. Watercool hat da halt eine bessere Qualität was sie sich auch gut bezahlen lassen.

Edit:

Oder war es doch ein Kühler von EK? Bin mir da nicht mehr so sicher.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (6. Juni 2020)

Ich kaufte meine erste RTX 2080ti nicht gleich zu Release. Mußte tatsächlich paar Wochen warten und täglich sämtliche Shops besuchen um mal an eine mit A-Chip ran zu kommen. Und da gab es nur die Kühler von EK lieferbar. Watercool und Aquacomputer waren schon angekündigt. 
Und das ist die Kruz an der Sache. Sagen wir, am Montag kommt die RTX 3080ti, aber erst 4 Wochen oder noch später sind dann erst die Kühler von den guten Herstellern verfügbar. Das fand ich immer schon blöd.

Und wie gesagt, mit dem EK Kühler hatte ich 10 °C mehr GPU Temperatur als mit dem Heatkiller. Das ist schon eine Menge. Und ich habe ihn sogar einmal nochmal runtergemacht und alles nochmal angeschaut, Wärmeleitpads, Wärmeleitpaste, richtige Montage. Die Temperaturen änderten sich nicht. 
Einmal, ich weiß nicht mehr welche Grafikkarten Generation (müsste aber so GTX 480 gewesen sein, mein Wakü anfang) da hatte auch einen EK Kühler. Bei dem fehlten Schrauben und Wärmeleitpads. Wirklich begeistert bin ich von EK nicht. Habe bei der RTX 2080ti auch nur wieder EK genommen weil nichts anderes auf Lager war...


----------



## blautemple (7. Juni 2020)

EK ist doch sogar teurer als Watercool 
Im Sammelthread von Watercool im Luxx wurde aber schon angekündigt das es diesmal schneller mit den Wasserblöcken gehen soll 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juni 2020)

Ja aber die Auswahl ist bei Wattercool auch nicht so hoch wie bei EK oder andere Hersteller wie Bykski.
Zudem sind die Preise dazu auch oft ganz schön gesalzen.

Ich habe ein Kühler von Bykski verbaut und der macht seine Arbeit genau so gut und was die Optik angeht ist es halt Geschmackssache.
Ich erreiche mit Flüssigmetall als WLP zwischen 37-40°C unter Last.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Juni 2020)

mittlerweile find ichs doch ganz hübsch



Spoiler





My quick leaked RTX 3000 Render : nvidia


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. Juni 2020)

Egal wie der Aussieht. Lange wird der nicht auf der Karte sein


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juni 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Egal wie der Aussieht. Lange wird der nicht auf der Karte sein



......


----------



## ShirKhan (8. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich erreiche mit Flüssigmetall als WLP zwischen 37-40°C unter Last.


Flüssigmetall? Das kannte ich bisher nur vom CPU-Köpfen. Versuch ich auch mal, wenn irgendwann wieder Umbauzeit ist. Was gibt es da zu beachten?


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2020)

Im Grunde nur das du wenig LM verwendest und die Bauteile darum herum abisolierst.

Nimm aber *Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste* dazu, da ich mit anderen Flüssigmetall nicht so ein gutes Ergebnis erreicht habe. Aber die GPU-Temperatur ist auch von der Wassertemperatur abhängig. Bei meinen 37-39°C was ich so im Schnitt erreiche habe ich eine Wassertemperatur von 29-30°C anliegen.

Möchte aber darauf hinweisen das LM sehr Riskant ist, sollte es irgendwo an die Bauteile kommen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Juni 2020)

Igor hat paar neue Infos

klingt als obs teuer wird xD

Exklusive Info ueber NVIDIAs Ampere: 3 Karten, Speicherausbau, Platinen und ein extrem teurer Kuehler fuer die FE sowie die Suche nach dem Leak | igor sLAB


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. Juni 2020)

Doraleous schrieb:


> Aber auch geil


Der Satz aber nicht. 

Allein das PCB und diese Kabel werden eine echte Herausforderung für die Hersteller von GPU-Wasserblöcken.

Und ich wiederhole mich wieder einmal. Es wäre schön wenn nVidia gleich mit den Wakü Herstellern zusammenarbeiten würde und gleich von Anfang an auch eine Wakü Version anbieten würden.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Juni 2020)

vllt gibts ja dieses Mal auch von Anfang an billigere Blower Karten mit dem nicht beschnittenen Ref PCB

da sollte dann ja auch kein Kabel dran baumeln


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juni 2020)

Es gibt ja von MSI und Gigabyte oft Karten die bereits ein Wasserkühler drauf haben. Persönlich bevorzuge ich aber den Kühler selbst drauf zu bauen, denn dann kann die Grafikkarte wenn sie mal nicht mehr verwendet wird wieder auf Luft umgebaut werden um wo anders ggf. weiter verwendet zu werden wo keine Wasserkühlung verbaut ist.

So war es als ich meine 1070er Grafikkarte gegen eine 2080er ausgetauscht habe und die 1070er immer noch im Rechner meiner Tochter Luftgekühlt weiter verwendet wird. Zudem lassen sich Grafikkarte auf Luft zurück gebaut besser verkaufen.


----------



## blautemple (9. Juni 2020)

Wasserkühlung ist halt eine Nische in einer Nische. Entsprechend gering wäre der Absatz für Nvidia...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Juni 2020)

und weiter gehen die fröhlichen leaks

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 heatsink leaked - VideoCardz.com


----------



## gaussmath (10. Juni 2020)

Joar, das sieht echt aus.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. Juni 2020)

Toll weitere Bilder vom Kühler, ich bin ja soooooo begeistert


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Joar, das sieht echt aus.



Jo und viel zu mickrig für 350W xD



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Toll weitere Bilder vom Kühler, ich bin ja soooooo begeistert



wenn der Typ den blanken Kühler hat hat er vllt auch n blankes PCB da

vllt kommt ja bald was interessantes


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (10. Juni 2020)

ich kanns kaum erwarten, dass offizielle Infohäppchen released werden


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Juni 2020)

Neeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin

GA102 is kleiner als TU102


----------



## gaussmath (10. Juni 2020)

Wo, wie, was?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wo, wie, was?



hat Igor erst geschrieben

nur was hat er dann mit "größer als was wir bisher hatten" gemeint ....


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. Juni 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin
> 
> GA102 is kleiner als TU102


Es kommt doch nicht auf die größe an


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (11. Juni 2020)

Sondern wie man es einsetzt? ..... o.O


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. Juni 2020)

350 Watt fuer NVIDIAs neues Ampere Spitzenmodell GeForce RTX &#8220;3090&#8221; nachgerechnet, Chipflaeche berechnet und Platinen umgerechnet | igor sLAB


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (15. Juni 2020)

NVGod schrieb:


> 2080TI um 899 im Mindstar.



finde leider nichts


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Juni 2020)

Schnitzel1979 schrieb:


> finde leider nichts



war nur ganz kurz

und nur ein Blower Model


----------



## criss vaughn (17. Juni 2020)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe seit kurzem ein etwas seltsames Phänomen: Meine gemoddete 2080 Ti reduziert die Spannung nicht mehr. Normalerweise renne ich bei 360 W ins PT, damit gehen Takt und Spannung runter. Seit ungefähr 1 Woche wird zwar der Takt reduziert, die Spannung jedoch nur noch um ein oder zwei Inkremente, sprich verharrt bei weit über 1.000 V. Dies führt dazu, dass der Takt weiter nach unten geht und die Temperaturen ins Jenseits - kennt jemand dieses Phänomen?


thx,
criss


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. Juni 2020)

2nd Gen NVIDIA TITAN
GA102-400-A1 5376 24GB 17Gbps

GeForce RTX 3090 
GA102-300-A1 5248 12GB 21Gbps

GeForce RTX 3080 
GA102-200-Kx-A1 4352 10GB 19Gbps


https://twitter.com/KkatCorgi/status/1273889616282521603


----------



## RawMangoJuli (21. Juni 2020)

_rogame hat nen ersten Bench zu ner Ampere Karte gefunden

Exclusive first look at Nvidia's Ampere Gaming performance - HardwareLeaks.com


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Juni 2020)

mal diverse Gerüchte für Ampere der letzten Zeit zusammen gefasst


SKU 0, GA102-400-A1 ->  2. Gen Titan RTX/Quadro A 8000, 5376 FP32, 48GB, GDDR6, 16Gbps

SKU 10, GA102-300-A1 -> RTX 3090, 5248 FP32, 24GB, GDDR6X, 21Gbps

SKU 20, GA102-???-K?-A1 -> RTX 3080 TI/Super (?), ???? FP32, GDDR6X, ??GB, ??Gbps

SKU 30, GA102-200-K?-A1 -> RTX 3080, 4352 FP32, 10GB, GDDR6X, 19Gbps


Samsung 8nm


----------



## DaHell63 (24. Juni 2020)

Neuer Nvidia Treiber vom dem hauptsächlich Turing profitiert.
GeForce 451.48 WHQL GRD: Treiber fuer DirectX 12 Ultimate und Vulkan 1.2 - ComputerBase


----------



## blautemple (24. Juni 2020)

Sieht gut aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHell63 (24. Juni 2020)

Wo muß man das aktivieren  ?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Juni 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schonmal getestet, obs nen Unterschied macht?


----------



## blautemple (24. Juni 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Wo muß man das aktivieren  ?



Guckst du:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@RawMangoJuli
Ne, ich müsste auch erstmal Vergleichswerte machen 
Eig müsste das ja im harten CPU Limit was bringen.


----------



## DaHell63 (24. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Juni 2020)

soll teilweise wohl bis zu 10% mehr FpS bringen

da wäre ja net übel


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. Juli 2020)

mögliche Asus 3080Ti?

ASUS GeForce RTX 3080 Ti ROG STRIX leaked? - VideoCardz.com


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. Juli 2020)

moin,

ich hab eine olle _RTX 2080 MSI TRIO X_ .. das Problem:

Die Karte dreht die Lüfter auf Anschlag sobald diese 75-75 Grad erreicht.
Ja, eigene Lüfterkurve erstellt - wird rigoros ignoriert.. 

*Was Problem?*


----------



## gaussmath (4. Juli 2020)

Ist bei mir auch so, weil der Controler die Temp unter 78°C halten will. Stell einfach ein Temp Limit von 75°C ein.


----------



## pietcux (4. Juli 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch so, weil der Controler die Temp unter 78°C halten will. Stell einfach ein Temp Limit von 75°C ein.



Auf den Tip hab ich gewartet. Meine RTX2060 Super Gaming X zeigt das gleiche Verhalten. Danke, hab mich auch mit Lüfterkurven und zusätzlicher Belüftung rumgeschlagen. War bei der RX480 Gaming X auch schon. Die GTX980 und GTX1060 gleicher Bauart zeigten das Verhalten nicht. Waren wohl kühler an sich.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Juli 2020)

kommt doch noch ne 2080Ti Super? xD

https://twitter.com/_rogame/status/1281215058878627841


----------



## gaussmath (9. Juli 2020)

Will die überhaupt noch einer?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Juli 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Will die überhaupt noch einer?



glaub nicht xD

aber falls Big Navi ne ganze Ecke eher kommen sollte als Ampere könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass die noch ne 2080Ti Super raus haun


----------



## chaotium (11. Juli 2020)

Es gibt keine und es wird keine 2080TI Super kommen. Im Herbst tanzen die Ampere ein.


----------



## MSI-Fan (12. Juli 2020)

Ich finde es immer spannend in Foren zu lesen, wie eben BigNavi wo keiner noch weiß wie diese Performen das NV schnell nachziehen muss?? Ich wüsste keine Amd Karte am Markt die sich mit einer 2080 Messen kann und daher warum sollte es NV eilig haben eine am Markt zu bringen? 

Das immer wieder Menschen gibt die wirklich glauben das nun das Ding kommen wird was die vorherigen Karten in den Schatten stellen wird. Das gab es Jahre nicht mehr!


----------



## LightLoop (12. Juli 2020)

Weil Nvidia so ihre Preise nicht mal ansatzweise anpassen muss, und z.b. für ne 3070 zwischen 600 und 700 verkaufen kann, 3080 geht bei 850 los usw...
Da es überhaupt keine Konkurenz gibt gewöhnt sich der Kunde relativ schnell an die absurden Preise und nimmt es ohne zu murren hin.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. Juli 2020)

NVIDIA rumored to retire GeForce RTX 2080 (Ti/SUPER) and GeForce RTX 2070 (SUPER) graphics cards soon - VideoCardz.com


----------



## MSI-Fan (12. Juli 2020)

LightLoop schrieb:


> Weil Nvidia so ihre Preise nicht mal ansatzweise anpassen muss, und z.b. für ne 3070 zwischen 600 und 700 verkaufen kann, 3080 geht bei 850 los usw...
> Da es überhaupt keine Konkurenz gibt gewöhnt sich der Kunde relativ schnell an die absurden Preise und nimmt es ohne zu murren hin.



Ja aber auch die neue Gen wird nicht günstiger werden. Alle die eine 2070s, 2080s, 2080ti haben wird die neue Gen auch keine Wunder 80% Mehrleistung bringen fürs kleine Geld! War ja bei 900er auf 1000er und von 1000er auf 2000er Serie nicht anders.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juli 2020)

Also der Leak von Gamermelt hat mich jetzt nichts aus den Latschen gehauen. 8 GB Gddr6x und knapp 3000 CudaCores. Vermeintlicher Takt etwa 2,1 GHz. Leistungswunder erwarte ich da nicht. Vor allem der Speicherausbau enttäuscht. 220-250Watt sehen auch nicht nach Revolution aus. Scheint als liege der Fokus auf RT Leistung.


----------



## blautemple (13. Juli 2020)

Ich bin mittlerweile für jedes bisschen Mehrleistung dankbar. 4k mit 144Hz wollen irgendwie befeuert werden, die 2080 Ti pfeift aus dem letzten Loch...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. Juli 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also der Leak von Gamermelt hat mich jetzt nichts aus den Latschen gehauen. 8 GB Gddr6x und knapp 3000 CudaCores. Vermeintlicher Takt etwa 2,1 GHz. Leistungswunder erwarte ich da nicht. Vor allem der Speicherausbau enttäuscht. 220-250Watt sehen auch nicht nach Revolution aus. Scheint als liege der Fokus auf RT Leistung.



ne 3070Ti mit ner Leistung zwischen 2080 Super und 2080Ti (vllt sogar auf Niveau einer 2080Ti) wäre doch net schlecht (RT wahrscheinlich wesentlich besser als 2080Ti)

kommt halt auf den Preis an


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. Juli 2020)

https://twitter.com/_rogame/status/1282796173523390466

"[Nvidia Ampere] 


GA102 clocks

One of variant has :
> 1485MHz base clock
> 1740MHz boost clock

that's +135MHz/+195MHz over 2080 Ti and +135MHz/+105MHz over 2080 Ti FE

I don't know how much headroom is there for GPU Boost"


----------



## RawMangoJuli (21. Juli 2020)

RTX 3080 soll 20% schneller sein als ne RTX 2080Ti

wenn die nen ähnlichen Preis hat wie die RTX 2080 Super wäre das ja garnet so schlecht


----------



## Grestorn (21. Juli 2020)

Wäre wirklich schön, das stimmt. Ich würde dennoch auf die 3080Ti warten, auch wenn die einige Monate später kommen sollte. Oder mir das AMD Lineup anschauen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (21. Juli 2020)

vllt war das hier ja doch ne 3080 und keine 3080Ti/3090 und Ampere läuft gut in Timespy

Exclusive first look at Nvidia's Ampere Gaming performance - HardwareLeaks.com


----------



## MSI-Fan (21. Juli 2020)

@rawmangojuli hast du auch eine Quelle das eine 3080 20% schneller sein soll oder sind das wieder twitter, insta und den zig lustigen Seiten Leaks die immer zu 99% daneben liegen? 

Ich konnte weder auf offiziellen Seiten von Nvidia was darüber lesen noch auf offiziellen Magazinseiten die nicht auf Leaks verweisen vorfinden. 

Wieso verschwendet man seine Freizeit mit Glaskugelberichten? Wenn es mal offiziell ist spricht nichts gegen Recherche aber für warme Luft???


----------



## gaussmath (22. Juli 2020)

@MSI-Fan: Wenn man sich ein bisschen mit der Szene beschäftigt, findet man schnell raus, wer Blödsinn verzapft, aber auch, wer auf der anderen Seite eine erstaunlich hohe Trefferquote hat. Nach den Gesetzen der Wahrscheinlichkeit ergibt sich dann, dass diese Leute tatsächlich valide Quellen haben müssen oder sogar selbst eine valide Quelle sind.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. Juli 2020)

wtf

"#Brigade SIGGRAPH update 3 - 1x 2080 TI! 

full pathtracing @60
 FPS, no baking, no cheats, indistinguishable from #octane for scenes like this 
 #RealTimeVFX #RNDR"

https://twitter.com/OTOY/status/1286145833147088896


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. Juli 2020)

Kimi sagt, dasss Nvidia die 21Gbps nicht gebacken bekommen xD

eher so 19-19,5 Gbps


dann wäre die 3090 ja wirklich nur max. 20% schneller als die 3080


----------



## simmelbert (30. Juli 2020)

moin, seit dem letzten nvidia update drehen die lüfter meiner gaming x trio 2070s nun auch im leerlauf ständig hoch, vorher waren sie völlig aus im standby. jemand ne idee'?


----------



## gaussmath (30. Juli 2020)

Uuuuhhhhh...

https://mobile.twitter.com/KkatCorgi/status/1288808842965352450

Das hieße übrigens 50% schneller als die 2080 Ti.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (30. Juli 2020)

das wäre sehr schön, brauche Power ohne Ende für Cyberpunk


----------



## gaussmath (30. Juli 2020)

VideoCardz hat noch ne Vergleichtabelle erstellt: https://twitter.com/VideoCardz/status/1288813224700317696



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit 10k Punkten setzt sich die 3080 Ti/3090 whatever 50% vor die 2080 Ti.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (30. Juli 2020)

Jensen soll die Dinger endlich vorstellen

hoffentlich wirds im August


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (30. Juli 2020)

habe gelesen, Ende August solls soweit sein (Vorstellung); auf den Markt sollen die Grakas dann im September / Oktober


----------



## MSI-Fan (31. Juli 2020)

Und dann heißt es noch mindestens 1-2 Monate länger warten bis die ersten Customs kommen und dann noch weiter warten bis es die ersten Tests gibt und dann kommt die Ernüchterung. 

Ich kenn dieses Forum erst seit kurzem aber damals bei der 2000er Gen war es in einem anderen Forum ungefähr auch so. Da will jeder geglaubt haben das die 2080ti mindestens 50% schneller ist als die 1080ti und sollte so um 800€ über den Tisch gehen und wie es dann soweit war, wurde es verdammt still nach Veröffentlichung^^


----------



## -Shorty- (31. Juli 2020)

MSI-Fan schrieb:


> Und dann heißt es noch mindestens 1-2 Monate länger warten bis die ersten Customs kommen und dann noch weiter warten bis es die ersten Tests gibt und dann kommt die Ernüchterung.



Aha, naja ich brauch da keine Custom-Modelle um die Leistung abschätzen zu können. Der letzte FE Kühler war weder schlecht noch ungeeignet um Grenzen auszuloten. Wenn sich dann wieder experimentierfreudige YT wie Roman finden und das Teil mit FE-Kühler unter Trockeneis immer weiter pushen kommen genug Erkenntnisse.



MSI-Fan schrieb:


> Ich kenn dieses Forum erst seit kurzem aber damals bei der 2000er Gen war es in einem anderen Forum ungefähr auch so.



Na wird mal Zeit irgendwo Fuß zu fassen.  



MSI-Fan schrieb:


> Da will jeder geglaubt haben das die 2080ti mindestens 50% schneller ist als die 1080ti und sollte so um 800€ über den Tisch gehen und wie es dann soweit war, wurde es verdammt still nach Veröffentlichung^^



Wirf mal ein Blick in den Umfragenthread.

Release der 2080 im September 2018, Umfrage vom 1.Quartal 2019:

44x 2080ti, 52x 2080, 24x 2070 User von ~1100 Teilnehmern also über 100 User.

Berücksichtigt man die Umstände, dass man nur bei Nvidia direkt ordern durfte und die Stückzahlen noch knapp waren sind das doch ne Menge. Stille sieht ganz anders aus.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (31. Juli 2020)

im November kommt Cyberpunk raus; hoffe eine große Verfügbarkeit von Custom Modellen
für diesen Zeitraum; bin mal auf die Preise gespannt


----------



## Blackvoodoo (31. Juli 2020)

Schnitzel1979 schrieb:


> im November kommt Cyberpunk raus;


Da wäre ich mir noch nicht so sicher.


----------



## IphoneBenz (31. Juli 2020)

Wenn wäre super ansonsten gerne 2 Monate mehr und dann ohne 20Gb Patch mit Bugfixes  

Will endlich neue GPUs sehen. Langsam müsste ja mal was handfestes durchsickern oder gar offizielles kommen. Gibt noch einige Titel gerade mit RT die ich gerne in UHD spielen möchte


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (31. Juli 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Wenn wäre super ansonsten gerne 2 Monate mehr und dann ohne 20Gb Patch mit Bugfixes
> 
> Will endlich neue GPUs sehen. Langsam müsste ja mal was handfestes durchsickern oder gar offizielles kommen. Gibt noch einige Titel gerade mit RT die ich gerne in UHD spielen möchte



warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf echte Info-Häppchen, hoffe im August wirds soweit sein; Battlefield 5 und Cyberpunk stehen auf meiner Spiele-Liste für Raytracing


----------



## gaussmath (31. Juli 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Will endlich neue GPUs sehen. Langsam müsste ja mal was handfestes durchsickern oder gar offizielles kommen. Gibt noch einige Titel gerade mit RT die ich gerne in UHD spielen möchte



Also meinst du alle Titel. Es gibt ja nur "einige" mit RT.


----------



## pietcux (31. Juli 2020)

Bin mal gespannt wieweit die ganzen Gerüchte der Wahrheit entsprechen.  Ich sag nur GTX1180...


----------



## IphoneBenz (1. August 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Also meinst du alle Titel. Es gibt ja nur "einige" mit RT.



Control und Wolfenstein fehlen noch und vielleicht kommt dann hier und da noch eins.  Zurzeit spiele ich mal wieder FC3 und passt auch noch von der Optik. Bis auf die extrem schlechte HBAO Implementierung. Dachte am Anfang ob meine GraKa ein Defekt hat ;-P Hab ich früher wohl nicht so sehr wahrgenommen.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (1. August 2020)

yo, Wolfenstein würde mich auch noch interessieren; dann wärens drei Titel ( + Battlefield 5 und Cyberpunk);
ich freu mich


----------



## Blackout27 (1. August 2020)

Ich hätte eine Frage zu DLSS ^^
Da ich mich nun entschieden habe einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen stellt sich mir die Frage ob man auf einem 21:9 Monitor (3840:1600p) auch DLSS Quality nutzen kann?


----------



## KaterTom (1. August 2020)

Warum solltest du das nicht nutzen können? Ich habe auch 21:9 - allerdings 3440x1440 - und kann es auch nutzen. Es gibt da keine Einschränkungen bezüglich Bildformat und Auflösung.


----------



## nordcore709 (2. August 2020)

Hallo an alle Experten....Ich habe eine frage....welche werte einer grafikkarte speziell nur die RTX serie betreffend....sind maßgeblich für hohe fps werte  im Spiel....also im Raum stehen die 2060super und die 2080ti also an den Mhz zahlen kann es ja nicht wirklich liegen die sind ja bei allen 20xx Rtx karten fast gleich bis auf 100Mhz + - ...ich wunder mich nur das eine 2080Ti wofür man 1300€ ausgegeben hat nicht mal in der lage ist 100fps in cod warfare auf ein 21:9 uwqhd mit 100hz zu halten....da frag ich mich doch welchen sinn machen denn da wqhd monitore mit 144hz oder höher....weche grafikkarte ist denn in der lage cod warfare mit 120fps oder höher  zu betreiben..also ich rede hier wohl gemerkt hohe settings und raytracing....da kommt man doch höchstens auf 80 oder 90fps....und ehrlich gesagt kauf ich mir kein spiel um alles runter stellen zu müssen damit ich einigermaßen spielen kann..man holt sich auch kein Ferrari und fährt damit nur 80..also ich habe ein wqhd monitor mit 144hz mein ziel ist im spiel mindestens 110 bis 120fps zu bekommen...ist wahrscheinlich nicht möglich oder? aber ist doch ein witz das man soviel geld ausgibt nur um fest zustellen das die karte nicht mal 100fps halten kann....damit es hier keine mißverständnisse gibt....mein kumpel hat die 2080ti und den 21:9 uwqhd monitor...und ich besitze zur zeit noch die 2060super und den wqhd monitor mit 144hz..aber ich tendiere zu der rtx 3080ti wenn die kommt...aber dann wird einem so richtig bewußt wieviel geld man investieren muß um ein 144hz monitor in wqhd zu betreiben...deswegen spielen wohl soviele in Full Hd??

achja beide systeme laufen mit einem Ryzen 7 3700x...32gb Ram cl14.....x570 Mainboard


----------



## pietcux (2. August 2020)

Genau, wenn dir hohe Fps wichtig sind, dann nimmst du einen guten FHD Monitor. Die höheren Auflösungen werden auch die nächste Generation noch zum schwitzen bringen. Das bleibt mega teuer. Die Profis haben meist auch nur FHD.


----------



## nordcore709 (2. August 2020)

also ich bin jetzt kein fps jäger...aber ich möchte nah an die hz des Monitors kommen....spielt es eigentlich eine rolle ob ich 27" wqhd 144hz habe oder 32" wqhd 144hz???


----------



## joNickels (2. August 2020)

Nein, die Zoll sind egal. In beiden Fällen werden gleich viele Pixel berechnet, sofern beide Monitore eine WQHD Auflösung haben.


----------



## nordcore709 (2. August 2020)

Ah ok danke..


----------



## Blackout27 (3. August 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Warum solltest du das nicht nutzen können? Ich habe auch 21:9 - allerdings 3440x1440 - und kann es auch nutzen. Es gibt da keine Einschränkungen bezüglich Bildformat und Auflösung.



Weil ich dachte, das DLSS Qualität intern mit 2560x1440p rechnet was auf einem 21:9 Monitor nicht gerade optimal wäre.


----------



## gaussmath (3. August 2020)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Weil ich dachte, das DLSS Qualität intern mit 2560x1440p rechnet was auf einem 21:9 Monitor nicht gerade optimal wäre.



Ich habe einen 3440x1440 Monitor. DLSS macht keine Probleme, weil das Seitenverhältnis beibehalten wird. Kannst du also bedenkenlos zusammen nutzen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. August 2020)

nordcore709 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Experten....Ich habe eine frage....welche werte einer grafikkarte speziell nur die RTX serie betreffend....sind maßgeblich für hohe fps werte  im Spiel....also im Raum stehen die 2060super und die 2080ti also an den Mhz zahlen kann es ja nicht wirklich liegen die sind ja bei allen 20xx Rtx karten fast gleich bis auf 100Mhz +



rohe Rechenpower: (bei 2GHz jeweils)

2080Ti: 17,4 TFLOPs
2060S:  8,7 TLOPs

Speicherbandbreite:

2080Ti: 616 GB/s
2060S:  448 GB/s


----------



## Blackout27 (3. August 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 3440x1440 Monitor. DLSS macht keine Probleme, weil das Seitenverhältnis beibehalten wird. Kannst du also bedenkenlos zusammen nutzen.



Okay super. Vielen Dank für die Antwort


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. August 2020)

laut Igor wird der GA106 bei TSMC gefertigt

wird interessant den dann mit den Samsung Chips zu vergleichen


----------



## nordcore709 (4. August 2020)

Frage...macht es heut zu tage noch sinn sich 2x2070super reinzuhauen?? oder hat man dann mit Microruckler zu kämpfen? Die RTX reihe wird doch mit NVlink verbunden hat man damit auch noch die Microruckler? Normalerweiser nimmt man eine gute karte und gut ist.. aber wer weiß was die 3000ner serie kostet speziell die 3080ti oder 3090...vielleicht kann man da besser 2x2070super nehmen...oder was meint ihr?? Ich spiel auf 144hz wqhd mit einer 2060super..könnt euch sicher denken das da nicht viel fps zu holen sind...deswegen meine frage...allerdings spiel ich nur witcher 3 und cod warzone und vielleicht cyberpunk 2077...tja was machen...


----------



## MSI-Fan (4. August 2020)

Warten auf die neue Gen und dann auf die Preise. Wenn es dann zu teuer ist, kannst du dir noch immer überlegen eine 2080ti zu holen die bestimmt dann günstiger im Abverkauf wird. Aber auf 2x 2070 würde ich nicht setzen SLI ist ausgestorben.


----------



## Siriuz (4. August 2020)

nordcore709 schrieb:


> Frage...macht es heut zu tage noch sinn sich 2x2070super reinzuhauen?? oder hat man dann mit Microruckler zu kämpfen? Die RTX reihe wird doch mit NVlink verbunden hat man damit auch noch die Microruckler? Normalerweiser nimmt man eine gute karte und gut ist.. aber wer weiß was die 3000ner serie kostet speziell die 3080ti oder 3090...vielleicht kann man da besser 2x2070super nehmen...oder was meint ihr?? Ich spiel auf 144hz wqhd mit einer 2060super..könnt euch sicher denken das da nicht viel fps zu holen sind...deswegen meine frage...allerdings spiel ich nur witcher 3 und cod warzone und vielleicht cyberpunk 2077...tja was machen...



Neee. SLI ist tot. Das wird auch kaum noch unterstützt (so gut wie gar nicht). Da verkaufst du lieber die 2060, legst noch was drauf für eine 3070 und kannst wahrscheinlich (!) Cyperpunk 2077 mit 60FPS+ spielen.


----------



## nordcore709 (4. August 2020)

ah ok dann bedank ich mich für die antworten...dann warte ich mal ab...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. August 2020)

der Typ aus dem Chiphell Forum der immer recht gute AMD Leaks hat, hat jetzt geschrieben, dass eine RTX mit 20GB kommt

vllt hat Jensen ja das Licht gesehen und es gibt allgemein mehr VRAM xD


----------



## nordcore709 (7. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen...kennt jemand von euch das problem...ich habe eine rtx2060super und das spiel call of duty warzone...und ich habe das gefühl ich bewege mich ganz langsam als hätte die karte die Handbremse angezogen..es spielt sich wie kaugummi...also ich hab das vorher auch bei meinem kumpel gespielt das ist ein mächtiger unterschied...so auf meinem pc nicht spielbar...das ganze auf einem wqhd monitor mit 144hz...raytraycing ist deaktiviert..und hohe settings...Treiber ist auf dem neusten stand... und ich habe zwischen 70 und 90fps...das ganze auf ein Ryzen 7 3700x...32gb ram und x570Mainboard...ich hab gedacht der monitor ist nicht gut..bin dann mit monitor zu meinen kumpel gefahren der hat von der hardware den gleichen pc allerdings nur mit einer 2080ti....aber da läuft alles super..also am monitor liegt es nicht....allerdings hat meine gpu auch eine temperatur von 82 grad...ist das zuviel?? gemessen mit Msi afterburner


----------



## nordcore709 (7. August 2020)

Also update....ich konnte meine grafikarte in einem anderen pc testen und cod warzone probieren da läuft alles super...dann nächster step...eine rtx 2080ti bei mir rein bauen um zu schauen ob es geht....aber da bekomme ich überhaupt kein bild nicht mal den first screen vom bios...ich habe ein 650w Netzteil...sollte das etwa zu klein sein??


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. August 2020)

laut Gamersnexus sollen die neuen karten am 09. September vorgestellt werden


----------



## gaussmath (8. August 2020)

Oktober?


----------



## Chewbakka_PL (8. August 2020)

Also laut Moors Law is dead sollen ende August/September schon die Hüllen fallen...


----------



## micha30111 (8. August 2020)

nordcore709 schrieb:


> Also update....ich konnte meine grafikarte in einem anderen pc testen und cod warzone probieren da läuft alles super...dann nächster step...eine rtx 2080ti bei mir rein bauen um zu schauen ob es geht....aber da bekomme ich überhaupt kein bild nicht mal den first screen vom bios...ich habe ein 650w Netzteil...sollte das etwa zu klein sein??


650 Watt sagt nicht wirklich etwas über die Qualität eines Netzteils aus. Grundsätzlich reichen 650W für eine 2080ti.

Gesendet von meinem Mi Note 10 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. August 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Oktober?



Ups ^^

September


die Info kommt aber von Boardpartnern

ich glaub immernoch dass es zur Gamescom wird (Founders Edition)


vllt dürfen die Boardpartner Ihre dann erst am 09. Septemeber vorstellen


----------



## chaotium (8. August 2020)

20GB ist ne Krumme zahl. Toll wäre wenn Mainstream die 12GB bekommt und High 16 / 24
Ich denk aber wieder 8 & 12. Und Anfang September kommt eher nichts. Ca Mitte - Ende Septembder.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. August 2020)

oh yeah

wäre so gut wenn man sich die VRAM Menge selber ausuchen kann

Exclusive: NVIDIA Ampere Graphics Cards Partial Specs And Tentative Launch Schedule


----------



## LightLoop (8. August 2020)

Damals bei der GTX 580 und der 680 war das ja möglich,  warum gibts das heute nicht mehr ?


----------



## RtZk (16. August 2020)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das hier in RDR 2 ist? (dieses Art flimmern am Himmel, sieht man nur leicht im Screenshot da es sich bewegt und wie in Wellen am Himmel ist)
Habe ich in keinem YouTube Video bisher sehen können und sieht mir auch nicht normal aus, aber einen Grafikfehler den nur ich habe, hört sich für mich ziemlich unwahrscheinlich an? In den Grafikeinstellungen habe ich auch schon rumprobiert, aber es hat nichts geändert.

Edit: PCGH komprimiert den Screenshot so stark, dass man es leider nicht sehen kann, kann ich irgendwie einen vollständigen Screenshot hier hochladen?
Edit Edit: Ich habe es mal auf eine externe Seite in voller Auflösung hochladen können, dort sieht man es auch nicht mehr, aber in der Foto Mediathek am Rechner sieht man es?


----------



## IphoneBenz (16. August 2020)

Nimm es doch einfach auf  10s in 4K mit höchster Bitrate und auf YT laden.


----------



## RtZk (16. August 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Nimm es doch einfach auf  10s in 4K mit höchster Bitrate und auf YT laden.



Seltsam, auch im Video sieht man es nicht mehr. Das Einzige was mir noch einfällt um es zu zeigen ist ein Handy Bild .


----------



## IphoneBenz (16. August 2020)

Ich weiß was du meinst aber habe keine Referenz. Aber ich finde das der gesamte Himmel mehr oder weniger diese Art &#8222;Wellen&#8220; hat. Hat was von Farbverläufen wie bei einem 8Bit Pannel und Sonnenuntergang. Zumindest daher kenne ich solche &#8222;Wellen&#8220;.


----------



## Grestorn (16. August 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Seltsam, auch im Video sieht man es nicht mehr. Das Einzige was mir noch einfällt um es zu zeigen ist ein Handy Bild .



Das ist klar das Ergebnis von einer zu geringen Bit-Tiefe der Farbansteuerung Deines Monitors und der daraus folgenden sichtbaren Quantifizierung der Farben (sichtbare Schritte im Farbkeil). Du kannst das auch reproduzieren, in dem Du auf dem Desktop einen vollflächigen Farbkeil anzeigen lässt. 

Vermutlich kann Dein Monitor nur 6 bit und extrapoliert die fehlenden 2 Bits mittels einem Raster. Oder das sind 8 bit, aber dieser Farbverlauf zeigt auch bei 8 Bit noch Stufen.


----------



## RtZk (16. August 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das ist klar das Ergebnis von einer zu geringen Bit-Tiefe der Farbansteuerung Deines Monitors und der daraus folgenden sichtbaren Quantifizierung der Farben (sichtbare Schritte im Farbkeil). Du kannst das auch reproduzieren, in dem Du auf dem Desktop einen vollflächigen Farbkeil anzeigen lässt.
> 
> Vermutlich kann Dein Monitor nur 6 bit und extrapoliert die fehlenden 2 Bits mittels einem Raster. Oder das sind 8 bit, aber dieser Farbverlauf zeigt auch bei 8 Bit noch Stufen.



Ich habe diesen hier Acer Predator XB3 XB273KGPbmiipprzx ab &euro;' '778,86 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland , kann es sein, dass ich den Monitor anders einstellen muss? , denn eigentlich sollte er 10 (bzw. FRC 8+2) Bit haben.


----------



## Grestorn (16. August 2020)

Mit welcher Bildfrequenz läuft der? 10 Bit sind bei 4k nur bis zu 98Hz möglich! Weswegen ich meinen Monitor auf 98Hz begrenze.


----------



## IphoneBenz (16. August 2020)

Dachte nur mit HDR wäre die Bandbreite so begrenzt das nur 98Hz möglich sind. !Halbwissen meinerseits!

Spielst du mit HDR? Hat das RDR2 am Pc ? Wenn ja stell es mal ab bzw. setze die Frequenz mal runter.
Welche Farbabtastung hast du eingestellt?


----------



## Grestorn (16. August 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Dachte nur mit HDR wäre die Bandbreite so begrenzt das nur 98Hz möglich sind. !Halbwissen meinerseits!
> 
> Spielst du mit HDR? Hat das RDR2 am Pc ? Wenn ja stell es mal ab bzw. setze die Frequenz mal runter.
> Welche Farbabtastung hast du eingestellt?



HDR benötigt per se keine höhere Übertragungsrate oder Bitrate. Es ist nur so, dass HDR deutlich mehr von 10 bit profitiert als SDR, weswegen man bei HDR möglichst 10 bit verwenden sollte. 

Ich hab generell immer 10 bit aktiv, auch in RDR2. Aber ich kann das mal ausprobieren... ich hoffe nur, ich sehe den Effekt den Du hast.


----------



## IphoneBenz (16. August 2020)

Aber die HDR Metadaten müssen doch auch übertragen werden? Gerade mit HDMI reicht die Bandbreite nicht für 4K/60 RGB mit HDR. Muss ich dann auf 4:2:0 runter. 
Zumindest verlangt der TVs das so weil anders geht es nicht und die Einstellung wird zurückgesetzt im Treiber. 
Und setzt HDR nicht eine 10Bit Ausgabe voraus?! Dolby Vision gar 12Bit. 

Naja ist ja auch erstmal egal für das Problem. Denke ist nur eine Einstellung.


----------



## Grestorn (16. August 2020)

Nein, HDR setzt keine 10 bit voraus, das geht mit allen Bitraten. Die Farbskalierung wird nur aufgespreizt. Am PC nutzen die Monitore HDR10, in wie DolbyVision und HDR10+ überhaupt relevant sind für Spiele ist mir selbst nicht ganz klar. Metadaten werden meines Wissens nicht übertragen, und selbst wenn, das sind ja nur ein paar Bits pro Frame. Am PC stellst Du die HDR Gesamthelligkeit und den Weißpunkt ja in den Spielen auf einen festen Wert ein.

Ich hab das mal versucht in RDR2 nachzustellen ausprobiert. Bei meinem RDR2 Spielstand ist der Himmel strahlend blau, und tatsächlich kann ich in Bewegung eine gaaaanz leichte Quantifizierung sehen - und zwar völlig egal, was ich einstelle. Auch bei 8bit und VCbCr422 oder VCbCr422. Und auch auf meinem wesentlich günstigeren Zweitmonitor, ein LG 27UK650_600 (der macht aber auch 8bit + A-FRC). 

Ich habe aber den Eindruck, da sich diese gekrümmten Quanitifizierungslinien immer Bogenartig über den Himmel ziehen und bei Bewegung an Ort und Stelle bleiben (relativ zum Monitor, nicht zur dargestellten Szene), dass die tatsächlich von einem Vignetten-Shader kommen könnten, die die Ränder des Bildes leicht abdunkeln sollen. Und dieser Shader verwendet vermutlich diskrete "Verdunkelungswerte" (je dunkler desto mehr am Schirmrand) und daher kommen dann auch die Linien. 

Leider kann man den zumindest in den offiziellen Settings auch nicht abschalten.


----------



## RtZk (16. August 2020)

Ich habe zumindest eben eine Problemlösung gefunden, HDR im OSD des Monitors deaktivieren und weg sind die Wellen, nur ist das optisch ein riesiger Unterschied. Allerdings ist ingame HDR nicht aktiviert, da man bei RDR2 tollerweise HDR in Windows aktivieren muss und sobald man das tut das Spiel sofort abstürzt, egal ob mit Vulkan oder mit DX12, damit bin ich scheinbar auch nicht alleine geht vielen Leuten seit einem Patch, im Juni/Juli? soweit ich weiß so. Daher verändert nur der Monitor selbst die Farben ohne, dass das Spiel bestimmt welche, was wohl ein Problem bei RDR2 sein könnte. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Mit welcher Bildfrequenz läuft der? 10 Bit sind bei 4k nur bis zu 98Hz möglich! Weswegen ich meinen Monitor auf 98Hz begrenze.



120 Hz da nur ein DP angeschlossen war, habe gerade einen 2. angeschlossen jetzt lässt sich zwar 144 Hz aktivieren, aber ich kann nicht von 8 Bit auf 10 Bit wechseln und außerdem kann ich auch nicht auf 98 Hz überhaupt wechseln, generell lässt sich die BPC überhaupt nicht verändern, also auch nicht nach unten unabhängig von der Hz Zahl. Im OSD des Monitors habe ich nichts zu Bit überhaupt gefunden. 



IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Dachte nur mit HDR wäre die Bandbreite so begrenzt das nur 98Hz möglich sind. !Halbwissen meinerseits!
> 
> Spielst du mit HDR? Hat das RDR2 am Pc ? Wenn ja stell es mal ab bzw. setze die Frequenz mal runter.
> Welche Farbabtastung hast du eingestellt?



Ja aber nur über den Monitor, HDR in RDR2 gibt es zwar aber wie oben geschrieben nur bei Aktivierung in Windows und dann kratzt das Spiel sofort ab. Was meinst du mit Abtastung?

Das nächste tolle Problem ist jetzt, dass mein 2. Monitor nur noch auf 4k 30 Hz läuft da ich jetzt HDMI verwenden muss  (GPU hat nur 2x DP) und auch mit einem zertifizierten Kabel für 4k 60Hz meiner Xbox das Ganze nicht mehr auf 60hz läuft .


----------



## Grestorn (16. August 2020)

Dann betont diese "HDR" Einstellung im Monitor (die ja nur ein Art Fake HDR aktiviert) den Effekt des Vignetten-Shaders. Das kann mein Monitor auch, der hat eine Funktion mit dem man dunkle Szenen aufhellen kann (als Game-Cheat gedacht) und das erzeugt - logischerweise - extremes Banding. Vermutlich ein ganz ähnlicher Effekt.


----------



## IphoneBenz (18. August 2020)

Ich habe gerade selbst ein Problem. Ich habe mir eine Custom Auflösung von 3200x1800 erstellt für Games die mit UHD nicht ganz wollen. Nur zeigt mir mein TV dann immer an das HDR nicht mehr funktioniert. Ist das normal oder übersehe ich etwas? 

Bin via HDMI verbunden am TV. 60Hz UHD mit 422 und 12Bit. Sowieso komisch das ich 12Bit einstellen kann obwohl mein TV nur 10Bit können soll. Ist das egal oder vermurkse ich dann etwas wenn ich auf 12Bit gehe?
Danke erstmal. Drehe mich wahrscheinlich gerade im Kreis.


----------



## Grestorn (18. August 2020)

HDR ist ein ganz spezielles Displayformat, das vermutlich nicht mit variablen Auflösungen harmonisiert. Hätte mich auch gewundert, ehrlich gesagt. Mit der Bittiefe hat HDR nichts tun, prinzipiell reichen auch 8 bit dafür. Dann spreizen sich die Werte nur über einen größeren Bereich.


----------



## IphoneBenz (18. August 2020)

Schade dann ist das dann wohl so. Ärgerlich.

Danke dir.


----------



## MSI-Fan (18. August 2020)

Hat von euch schon jemals HDR in Windows ordentlich betreiben können? Das sieht aus als wären die Farben ausgebleicht und selbst in Games mit HDR finde ich manche Games natürlicher ohne als mit.


----------



## Grestorn (18. August 2020)

MSI-Fan schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon jemals HDR in Windows ordentlich betreiben können? Das sieht aus als wären die Farben ausgebleicht und selbst in Games mit HDR finde ich manche Games natürlicher ohne als mit.



Dann hast Du den falschen HDR Monitor. HDR400 oder HDR600 ist völlig untauglich und reine Kundenverarsche.


----------



## IphoneBenz (18. August 2020)

1000nits sollten es schon sein finde ich. Da &#8222;knallt&#8220; es auch richtig wenn man ein Raum verlässt und die Sonne kommt


----------



## Sharijan (23. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hab eine RTX 2080 ti und wollte damit eigentlich 240 FPS in Full HD in Spielen wie PUBG, Warzone, Apex und Co erreichen, aber leider schaff ich immer nur so um die 180 max obwohl die Grafikkarte nur bis ca 50-60% ausgelastet war. Jetzt hab ich versucht in 1440p so viel FPS wie möglich hinzubekommen, aber auch da schaff ich es nicht die Grafikkarte auszulasten und max FPS hinzubekommen, egal ob ich Low, High oder sonst was einstelle bei den Spielen.
Hat jemand eine Idee warum ich nicht das Maximum an FPS bekomme, also die Grafikkarte ganz ausgelastet wird?
Klar, CPU Limit, aber auch meine CPU ist max. bis zu 60% ausgelastet.

Mein System:
I9 9900k bei 5,0 GHZ auf allen Kernen
RTX 2080 ti bei stabilen 2040 MHZ
16 GB DDR4 Ram mit 3000 MHZ
Alle Treiber natürlich aktuell, Energiemodus auf Maximum.


----------



## RtZk (23. August 2020)

Das ist ein eindeutiges CPU Limit und da die Games schlicht nicht mit 16 Threads umgehen können ist die CPU im Limit eben nur zu 60% und nicht zu 100% ausgelastet.
Für solche Spiele und FPS Ansprüche ist noch keine CPU schnell genug und das wird auch noch lange dauern, da eine wachsende Kernzahl (die recht leicht zu realisieren ist) nichts bringt. 
In Zukunft werden aber hoffentlich Games mehr Threads effektiv nutzen können.


----------



## Sharijan (23. August 2020)

Wieso schaffen es dann andere?


----------



## RtZk (23. August 2020)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Wieso schaffen es dann andere?



Mit schnellerem RAM und stärkerem OC kommt man näher ran, aber auf stabile 240 kommst du ausgehend von 180 (selbe Settings und selbes Test Areal) nie im Leben.


----------



## gaussmath (23. August 2020)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Wieso schaffen es dann andere?



Dein RAM ist mit 3000MT/s ziemlich langsam, wenn es mit dem OC Potential vergleicht, welches noch ausgeschöpft werden könnte. Ausgehend von 3000MT/s sind locker 20% mehr Leistung drin.


----------



## JannisN17 (23. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

eine kleine Frage: passt der Arctic Accelor Xtreme IV zu meiner Aorus RTX 2080 Ti Xtreme 11G ( AORUS GeForce RTX&#8482; 2080 Ti XTREME 11G | Grafikkarten - GIGABYTE Germany )? Und verfällt beim Tausch die Herstellergarantie? Überlege, die Lüfter zu wechseln.


----------



## pietcux (24. August 2020)

Ist der Kühler deiner Karte nicht schon sehr gut ausgelegt? Ist glaub ich einer von der besseren Sorte.


----------



## JannisN17 (24. August 2020)

Wenn der einer der besseren Sorte sein soll, dann muss mit der Karte echt was nicht stimmen &#55357;&#56834; Bin grade mit dem Support am schreiben, weil die kühlung wohl probleme macht...fahre gerade mehrgleisig, falls mir Gigabyte irgendwas offensichtliches wie Lüfter reinigen oder so vorschlägt...


----------



## IphoneBenz (24. August 2020)

Dann muss was nicht stimmen. Die GamingX müsste doch auf dem selben LvL liegen und selbst mit MaxOC(Luft) krieg komm ich nie an Werte wo ich denke die wird zu warm. Du hattest ja mal ein HW Foto mit 81C. Sehe ich zumindest mit meiner Lüfterkurve nie. Ist es denn immer so? Mal Lüfter auf 80% Perma gestellt und geschaut wie sich das entwickelt?  

Welche Temperatur bekommst du denn mit welchen Settings? Also PL, OC und Lüftergeschwindigkeit.

Und ganz ehrlich. Solange du nur das Gefühl hast da stimmt was nicht an einer 1000€+ GPU würde ich da nicht basteln oder Fehlersuche betreiben sondern sofort RMA.


----------



## JannisN17 (24. August 2020)

Hab schon vieles ausprobiert..habe die jetzt eingeschickt und hoffe auf besserung.
Du hast recht, bei 1000+€ sollte man nicht kange fackeln..


----------



## RtZk (24. August 2020)

JannisN17 schrieb:


> Hab schon vieles ausprobiert..habe die jetzt eingeschickt und hoffe auf besserung.
> Du hast recht, bei 1000+€ sollte man nicht kange fackeln..



Ernsthaft? Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du sie direkt wieder zurück bekommst ist sehr hoch und du darfst dann noch für den Versand blechen. 
Ein einfacher Hitzestau und dein Kühler kann so gut sein wie er will.
In dem Test den ich gerade gelesen habe geht die Karte Stock auf 75 Grad ein kleiner Hitzestau oder auch nur die Temperaturen in den letzten Wochen und die 81 Grad sind locker erreicht.
300 Watt @Stock sind mit Luftkühler eben immer noch eine Hausnummer. 
Mit optimalem Gehäuse + guten Lüftern und veränderter Lüfterkurve würdest du die Temps auch gedrückt bekommen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. August 2020)

RTX 2080 Ti Lüfter fährt in regelmäßigen Abständen auf Maximum

Da ist schon etwas mehr.


----------



## RtZk (25. August 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> RTX 2080 Ti Lüfter fährt in regelmäßigen Abständen auf Maximum
> 
> Da ist schon etwas mehr.



Kann aber gut sein, dass die Karte ins Templimit läuft und die GPU statt runterzutakten zuerst den Lüfter über dem Grafik Chip aufdrehen lässt um die Temps kurzfristig schnell zu senken, da die Temps dann aber immer wieder schnell erreicht werden passiert es immer wieder, wäre zumindest eine Erklärung. 
Gerade der Satz spricht dafür: "Bei durchgehend 65% ist er bei durchschnittlich 1800 RPM, springt dann aber bei 82 Grad (nicht vorher) auf 4000 RPM."
Ich hätte erst mal ein paar mehr Sachen getestet, bevor ich eine Karte reklamiert hätte. Viel hat er, wenn ich den Thread lese, ja nicht gerade ausprobiert.


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. August 2020)

@JannisN17 hast du mal das TempLimit hochgezogen und mit fester Lüfterdrehzahl getestet? Z.b. 88C TempLimit und 80% Lüfter. 

Kann dazu nicht mehr sagen da ich meine Karten noch nie ins TempLimit gebracht habe  War dann leider etwas abseits vom Thread. Aber irgendwie stellt sich ein komisches Gefühl bei mir ein das dass doch etwas voreilig war jetzt :/ wer weiß. Sie ist nun weg und vielleicht ist ja doch was.


Mein Topic:

Bin mal wieder am Pc der Freundin und wollte mal mit UV was machen. Ist alles noch sehr unoptimiert aber passt soweit. Muss noch BF5 laden zum testen und dann mal schauen was so geht.

Für Tipps und Tricks bin ich offen. Musste das einfach mal machen, hab mich damit nie so beschäftigt.

Ich bin ja zurzeit nur bei 1800Mhz@875mV. Jetzt habe ich das Problem das wenn die Karte kühl ist auf 1815 geht. Ist bis jetzt kein Problem aber dies kann ja zu Problemen führen wenn die GPU höher taktet wegen Temp aber dann die Spannung nicht ausreicht. Reicht es da einfach ein Puffer einzubauen oder wie gehe ich das an? 

Danke.

Edit: 1950@900mV läuft. Hab das mal gegen stock im TSE und BF5 laufen lassen. Im TSE 50W weniger max und BF5 siehe Videos. 

bf5 alles default - YouTube

bf5 uv 900mV - YouTube

BF5 MP 900mV UV - YouTube

Coole Sache das UV.


----------



## JannisN17 (26. August 2020)

Naja ist jetzt erstmal eingeschickt...wenn sie so zurückkommt ist das halt so, dann lass ich mir was anderes einfallen. Versandkosten halten sich ja in grenzen..


----------



## Larsson92 (9. September 2020)

Hallo, ich hatte zuletzt eine Nvidia Geforce 7600 GT...ist also schon ein wenig her.
Deshalb kenne ich mich nicht so gut mit Nvidia Karten aus.
Ist ein Angebot für eine gebrauchte Gigabyte RTX 2080 Ti Gaming OC für 400€ überhaupt realistisch und seriös? Ich suche gerade nach dieser Karte.


----------



## KaterTom (9. September 2020)

Ja, das ist realistisch. Seitdem Nvidia die Karten der neuen Ampere Generation vorgestellt und für die 3080 einen Preis von unter 700 Euro ausgerufen hat fallen die Preise der 2080 Ti ins bodenlose.


----------



## pietcux (9. September 2020)

Trotzdem ist immer Vorsicht geboten wenn etwas zu schön ist um wahr zu sein. Prüfe bitte den Verkäufer ausgiebig.


----------



## Larsson92 (9. September 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist immer Vorsicht geboten wenn etwas zu schön ist um wahr zu sein. Prüfe bitte den Verkäufer ausgiebig.


Genau deshalb frage ich, das klingt wirklich zu schön um wahr zu sein...


----------



## -Shorty- (9. September 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Ja, das ist realistisch. Seitdem Nvidia die Karten der neuen Ampere Generation vorgestellt und für die 3080 einen Preis von unter 700 Euro ausgerufen hat fallen die Preise der 2080 Ti ins bodenlose.


Find ich nicht realistisch, zu dem Preis würde ich eher eine 2080/S vermuten, eine Ti oberhalb von 500€, eher 650€.

Keiner weiß wo die 3070 eine 2080ti wirklich schlägt.
Bevor nicht ein paar glaubwürdige Benchmarks draußen sind, schmeißt keiner fast 1000€ weg.


----------



## dragonslayer1 (10. September 2020)

Bald kommt ein Sale 2080 TI 599€ Offiziell in manchen Ländern schon gestartet wie es in DE aussieht weis ich aber nicht.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. September 2020)

Wer kauft die denn noch?


----------



## dragonslayer1 (10. September 2020)

Strimm die 3070TI um 599 wird die Obsolet machen aber sieht halt gut aus für nichtwissende wenn vorher 1200 dran stand also die meisten. Aber erlich gesagt kommt das in DE eh nicht da fast alle 2080Ti ausverkauft sind den deutschen geht es halt noch gut . In ärmeren Ländern sind die 2080TI bestände randvoll und so leeren sie. : sell them at half the original price.


----------



## MSI-Fan (10. September 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Wer kauft die denn noch?



ach ich freu mich drauf wenn die echten Benches dann erscheinen und dann sich rausstellen wird das die Balken der 3xxx doch nicht so lange sind wie einige hier dachten^^


----------



## Skajaquada (10. September 2020)

Ich habe jetzt auch eine Gigabyte 2080Ti Aorus Extreme Waterforce für 650€ mitgenommen. So gut können die neuen Karten gar nicht sein, dass sich das nicht lohnt 
Vor allem wenn die 3080 incl. WaKü-Block auch auf 900€+ kommt und die 3070 nur 8 GB Ram hat...


----------



## dragonslayer1 (10. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jupp sales fangen an


----------



## ShirKhan (10. September 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch eine Gigabyte 2080Ti Aorus Extreme Waterforce für 650€ mitgenommen.


Für 650 € wo mitgenommen?


----------



## Skajaquada (11. September 2020)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Für 650 € wo mitgenommen?


Auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt, incl. Rechnung vom April 2020. Da gibt es auch eine Menge seriöser "Panikverkäufe".


----------



## RX6900XTXT (21. Oktober 2020)

Habe ein Problem mit meiner 1660S und Msi Afterburner und zwar hatte ich mal dieses Profil probiert war aber nicht Stabil und Crashte.

Aber jedes mal wenn ich Afterburner neu öffen oder lade nimmt er dieses Profil und stellt das automatisch ein obwohl ich dieses Profil nicht mal gespeichert habe. Als wäre das jetzt Default. Was kann ich da machen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaterTom (21. Oktober 2020)

Na einfach den "Default" Button klicken. Auf der linken Seite der nach links drehende Pfeil.


----------



## RX6900XTXT (21. Oktober 2020)

Ja das ist klar aber warum lader er ein Profil das instabil ist jedes mal obwohl es nichtmal existiert.


----------



## HisN (21. Oktober 2020)

Zeig doch mal den ganzen Skin, und nicht nur den Anschnitt, damit wir auch sehen was existiert.


----------



## KaterTom (22. Oktober 2020)

Weil du den Startup aktiviert hast, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Das Windows Symbol unten in der mitte.


----------



## Michi240281 (22. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

eine Frage: hab n neuen Gaming PC gebaut (erstmal nen R5 3600 als Übergangslösung, plane nen Zen3) und hab da erstmal meine RX570 eingebaut. Neuer Dell 32“ WQHD Monitor steht auch schon. Ich will Titel wie BF5, Metro Exodus, FarCry6, Anno1800 in höchstmöglichen Details und 144 Hz spielen. Eigentlich wollte ich ne RTX3080, aber die gibts ja quasi nur zu Mondpreisen bei eBay. Nun ist die Frage, würde mir evtl für meine Anforderungen auch ne 2070/2080 Super reichen? Oder was würdet Ihr empfehlen? Sehe eigentlich nicht ein, 600€ für ne gute Turing Karte hinzulegen wenn ich in einigen Wochen für den Preis ne schnellere BigNavi bekommen kann.


----------



## HisN (22. Oktober 2020)

Öhm, WQHD mit 144hz ist ja erst mal nur vom Graka-Ausgang abhängig.
Technisch kann das jede Graka mit DP1.2-Ausgang.

Du müsstest "reicht" mal in FPS definieren. Wie viel FPS in höchstmöglichen Details soll denn die 2080 in Anno in WQHD stemmen damit "reicht" gegeben ist? Wie viele FPS in höchstmöglichen Details sollen es in Metro Exodus, BF5 sein?


----------



## Michi240281 (23. Oktober 2020)

Natürlich will ich dann auch auf höchsten Settings die 144Hz nutzen, also dann 144fps!

Hab mir vorhin n Video angesehen und da schafft selbst ne 2080ti in fullhd nur 50fps mit RTX! Uff, dachte die Highend Grakas wären was performanter!?!?


----------



## HisN (23. Oktober 2020)

Tja ... soll ich Dir jetzt nen 5 FPS-Screen von einer 3090 in "höchsten Settings" in RDR2 zeigen?

Genau dafür haben uns ja die Entwickler die Regler gegeben, das unterscheidet den PC von der Konsole.
Aber für "höchste Settings" und 144FPS  .. musste wohl noch ein paar Jahre warten.

Aber um Deine Frage abschließend zu beantworten. Reicht wohl nicht^^


----------



## raubu86 (23. Oktober 2020)

Was meint ihr? Wäre für eine gebrauchte 2080ti für 650€ bis 700€ In Ordnung?


----------



## RtZk (23. Oktober 2020)

raubu86 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Wäre für eine gebrauchte 2080ti für 650€ bis 700€ In Ordnung?



Irgendwie lustig, vor ein paar Wochen haben Leute ihre 2080 Ti für 400€ verscherbelt und jetzt sind sie im Gebrauchtmarkt wieder bei 700€.
Nein das ist nicht in Ordnung, auch, wenn es vielleicht noch bis Anfang nächsten Jahres dauern wird, aber für diesen Preis bekommt man eine 3080 FE.
Aktuell ist sie nicht bei NVIDIA bestellbar da diese ihren Shop erneuern nach den Botkäufen bei Ampere Release, dann dürften die Lieferschwierigkeiten auch behoben sein.


----------



## Michi240281 (24. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Tja ... soll ich Dir jetzt nen 5 FPS-Screen von einer 3090 in "höchsten Settings" in RDR2 zeigen?
> 
> Genau dafür haben uns ja die Entwickler die Regler gegeben, das unterscheidet den PC von der Konsole.
> Aber für "höchste Settings" und 144FPS  .. musste wohl noch ein paar Jahre warten.
> ...


Also wenn du in RDR2 mit ner 3090 5fps hast, machst du irgendwas falsch! Kein Treiber installiert?
Also wie ich das sehe, wird es nicht möglich sein, BF5 mit RT und alles Details bei 150fps zu spielen, richtig? Dann werd ich eben auf RT verzichten!


----------



## HisN (24. Oktober 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Also wenn du in RDR2 mit ner 3090 5fps hast, machst du irgendwas falsch! Kein Treiber installiert?
> Also wie ich das sehe, wird es nicht möglich sein, BF5 mit RT und alles Details bei 150fps zu spielen, richtig? Dann werd ich eben auf RT verzichten!





Michi240281 schrieb:


> Natürlich will ich dann auch auf höchsten Settings die 144Hz nutzen, also dann 144fps!


Ich mach einfach nur das, was Du propagandierst. "Höchste Settings".
Da mach ich nix falsch, sondern GENAU DAS was Du haben möchtest.
Es sei denn, es ist, wie Du gerade bestätigst, nur eine leere Floskel.

Niedrigste/Höchste Settings.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michi240281 (24. Oktober 2020)

Dann ist da aber am Spiel was dumm! Wieso bieten die Spieleentwickler bitte Grafiksettings, die keine Hardware am Markt darstellen kann? Macht keinen Sinn!

N Kumpel hat ne 2080ti und hat mir gestern Screenshots geschickt zwischen Max Settings ohne und mit RT! Ohne 200fps und mit um die 70!


----------



## HisN (24. Oktober 2020)

Dann ist also BF5 auch dumm?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann hat Dein Kumpel keine MAX SETTINGS angelegt, sondern ein paar Regler ausgelassen, und es Dir dann als max Settings verkauft. Passiert oft. Besonders hier im Forum. Weil jeder unter Max Settings was anderes versteht.

Was verstehst Du denn darunter?
Für mich ist es tatsächlich: Jeder Regler den ich finden kann ganz rechts.
Und nicht: Jeder Regler den ich finden kann ganz rechts, bis auf die, die FPS kosten^^

Und das beste ist: Das machen die Spieleentwickler schon seit ich denken kann.
Denkst Du Wing-Commander oder Crysis sind voll aufgerissen auf irgend einer Hardware gelaufen, die man zum Release-Zeitpunkt kaufen konnte? Nein, sind sie nicht. So hat man viele Jahre ein Ziel auf das man hinarbeiten kann^^


----------



## Michi240281 (24. Oktober 2020)

Natürlich alle Regler rechts und das hatte mein Kumpel ziemlich sicher. Nur auf FHD. Ich spiele dann WQHD und ich nehme mal an, bei dir war es 4K?


----------



## HisN (24. Oktober 2020)

Du hast WQHD gesagt, ich habe WQHD-Screens geliefert.

FHD mit einer Titan RTX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz sicher hat da Dein Kumpel einen Regler vergessen.
Das ist der Grund warum "Kumpel-Vergleiche" so oft nach hinten losgehen.

Biste Dir eigentlich sicher das Dein 2500k in irgend einer Form auch nur in die Nähe von 144 FPS in höchsten Settings kommt?


----------



## Michi240281 (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich werd ihn mal fragen und mich davon überzeugen was er für Settings hatte!

Wie in meinem ersten Post geschrieben, hab ich n neuen Rechner gebaut, erstmal R5 3600, soll aber ein 5800/5900X werden.


----------



## blautemple (24. Oktober 2020)

@HisN 
Schummelt hier aber auch etwas 
Das ist Full HD mit vierfacher Auflösungsskalierung. Also eigentlich 4K ^^


----------



## HisN (24. Oktober 2020)

*Alle Regler* nicht nur die Regler die einem in den Kram passen^^
Das ist kein Schummeln, das ist Konsequenz.
Aber das sieht man auch wie brachial die Leistung der 3090er im Gegensatz dazu ist^^


----------



## blautemple (24. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> *Alle Regler* nicht nur die Regler die einem in den Kram passen^^
> Das ist kein Schummeln, das ist Konsequenz.
> Aber das sieht man auch wie brachial die Leistung der 3090er im Gegensatz dazu ist^^



Nur rechnest die Karte dann nicht mehr in Full HD


----------



## HisN (24. Oktober 2020)

Wie üblich: Weißt Du in was die Karte rechnet wenn Du 4xTAA als Antialising wählst, oder 8xMSAA? Nur weil ihr bei SSAA genau die Auflösung kennt, wird es "verbrähmt".


----------



## blautemple (24. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Wie üblich: Weißt Du in was die Karte rechnet wenn Du 4xTAA als Antialising wählst, oder 8xMSAA? Nur weil ihr bei SSAA genau die Auflösung kennt, wird es "verbrähmt".



Da ist aber schon ein kleiner aber feiern Unterschied. Bei SSAA wird das ganze Bild in der höheren Auflösung berechnet, bei MSAA afaik nur die Polygon Kanten 

Mir ist auch klar worauf du hinaus möchtest, aber für Unbedarfte User wäre es schön wenn du die Beiträge auch in den richtigen Kontext packst und nicht nur stumpf behauptest ne 3090 packt in Full HD nur 30fps. Ansonsten rennt der dann in den nächsten Beratungsthread und behauptet, ohne auch nur einmal über deine Aussage nachzudenken, das die 3090 zu schwach für Full HD ist und das ist ja nun wirklich nicht das was du aussagen möchtest


----------



## HisN (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab doch extra nachgefragt.



HisN schrieb:


> Dann hat Dein Kumpel keine MAX SETTINGS angelegt, sondern ein paar Regler ausgelassen, und es Dir dann als max Settings verkauft. Passiert oft. Besonders hier im Forum. Weil jeder unter Max Settings was anderes versteht.
> 
> Was verstehst Du denn darunter?
> Für mich ist es tatsächlich: Jeder Regler den ich finden kann ganz rechts.
> Und nicht: Jeder Regler den ich finden kann ganz rechts, bis auf die, die FPS kosten^^





Michi240281 schrieb:


> Natürlich *alle* Regler rechts und das hatte mein Kumpel ziemlich sicher. Nur auf FHD. Ich spiele dann WQHD und ich nehme mal an, bei dir war es 4K?



Wo also siehst Du da meinen Fehler vom Kontext.
Ich kann doch auch nix dafür wenn endlich mal ein User kommt der unter Max Settings genau das gleiche versteht wie ich, und nicht wie ihr anderen alle nen eigenes Süppchen daraus macht


----------



## ShirKhan (25. Oktober 2020)

Da zappelt die Fliege im Netz. Armer User @Michi240281.


----------



## shorten (11. März 2021)

Moin zusammen, mal eine Frage in die Runde. Ich habe eine RTX 2070. Diese wird in bei Last um die 72 bis 73 Grad warm. Ich denke mal das ist noch in Ordnung. Leider geht mir der Lüfter ein wenig aus den Nerv. Daher würde ich gerne die Graka undervolten. Dies habe ich schon ein wenig getestet mit dem Afterburner. Nun bin ich mir aber nicht sicher welcher Takt eigentlich für die Graka vorgegeben ist bzw. welchen Takt ich im Voltage Curve Editor des Afterburners bearbeite. Ist dies der Max Boost Takt? Dieser ist laut GPU Bei 1620 MHz. Aber ich kann ohne Problem den Takt auf 1935 MHz anheben bei 900 Volt.  Oder ist 1620 MHz das was die Graka mindestens schaffen muss? Also was garantiert wird.

Gruß Shorten


----------



## HisN (13. März 2021)

Genau so isses.
Der Hersteller garantiert Dir einen Mindest-Takt auf der Packung der Graka.
Alles darüber ist: Abhängig von Kühlung, Stromaufnahme und Leistungsvermögen der Chips möglich, aber nicht garantiert.
Du kannst mit Deinen Versuchen problemlos bei 1.9Ghz beginnen.


----------



## Ill_Doctore (15. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe eine defekte RTX2080, die leider bei ihrem Vorbersitzer eine regelrechte Tortour durchleben musste. Eigentlich hatte ich die Karte schon mehr oder weniger abgeschrieben, nach einigen Reparaturversuchen, die zwar gut geklappt haben, aber leider nicht alle Fehler auf der Karte beseitigen konnten.
Aber da es ja aktuell wirklich nicht so easy ist, preisgünstig an Ersatz zu kommen, würde ich der Karte gerne noch eine Chance geben, indem ich in einem letzten Versuch ein RAM Modul tauschen möchte.

Dazu möchte ich allerdings gern überprüfen, ob ich auch wirklich das richtige Ram Modul tausche.
Ich habe mal irgendwann einen Artikel darüber gelesen, dass es ein Tool gibt, mit dem man das Defekte Ram-Modul orten kann, wenn man dieses Space Invaders Problem hat, kann sich jemand vielleicht daran erinnern oder hat sogar einen ggf. Link für mich oder Erfahrungen damit?
Ich habe den Artikel trotz Googeln leider nicht wieder finden können und ich würde wirklich gern verifizieren, dass das Ram Modul von dem ich es vermute auch wirklich Defekt ist, bevor ich mir jetzt die Mühe mache das zu tauschen, um dann fest zu stellen, dass ein anderes Modul defekt ist.


----------

